# Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2018)

Die Mieten in Berlin werden immer teurer. Grund dafür sind die auslaufende Sozialbindung und der Verkauf von Staatlichen Wohnungen, die dazu geführt haben, dass sich der Bestand an Sozialwohnungen in Deutschland deutlich reduziert hat.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viele Berliner Mieter/innen machen sich existenzielle Sorgen. Sie fühlen sich durch exorbitante Mieterhöhungen, Modernisierungen, Eigenbedarfskündigungen und Wohnraumknappheit bedroht. Die privaten, profitorientierten Wohnungsunternehmen agieren nahezu ungebremst. Es gibt Widerstand gegen diese Politik der Wohnungskonzerne, zum Beispiel über 300 Mieterinitiativen, die immer wieder versuchen, das Schlimmste zu verhindern. Aber all dieser Widerstand hat defensiven Charakter und ändert nichts an den grundlegenden Problemen. Volksbegehren Deutsche Wohnen enteignen - Berliner MieterGemeinschaft e.V.

Nun gibt es in Berlin in wenigen Tagen einen Volksentscheid, der das Ziel hat, Wohnungen der "Deutsche Wohnungen" in den Besitz der Stadt zurückzuführen und somit bezahlbare Mieten anzubieten. Die Deutsche Wohnung kauft billige Wohnungen auf und erhöht die Mieten der Wohnungen deutlich, so dass sich diese die ursprünglichen Mieter nicht mehr leisten können. Wer nicht freiwillig geht, wird mit Aktionen, wie abstellen von Strom, Wasser und Heizung oder Baustellen im Haus kriminell herausgemobbt. 
Nach der Luxussanierung werden die Wohnungen für Preise im Luxussegment verkauft. Die alten Mieter, die dort teils Jahrzehnte gewohnt haben sitzen dann auf der Straße.

*Warum ist eine Beteiligung am Volksentscheid wichtig?*
Damit ein Volksentscheid gültig ist, muss im Gegensatz zu Wahlen eine Mindestbeteiligung erreicht werden.
Für Berlin gilt:


			
				https://www.berlin.de/sen/inneres/buerger-und-staat/wahlen-und-abstimmungen/volksinitiative-volksbegehren-volksentscheid/volksbegehren-und-volksentscheid/artikel.24015.php schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Gesetzentwurf oder ein sonstiger Beschlussentwurf ist durch Volksentscheid angenommen, wenn die Mehrheit der Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer und zugleich mindestens ein Viertel der Stimmberechtigten zugestimmt haben. Ein erfolgreicher Volksentscheid bedarf daher nicht nur mehr „Ja“-Stimmen als „Nein“-Stimmen, sondern auch mindestens rund 613 000 „Ja“-Stimmen.


*Es müssen also mindestens 1,26 Millionen Berliner am Volksentscheid teilnehmen. *

Der Volksentscheid soll laut Anstalt von heute in zwei Tagen starten.

https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...-enteignung-der-deutsche-wohnen/21219846.html
Warum Deutsche Wohnen enteignen? - dwenteignens Webseite!
Kampagne Deutsche Wohnen enteignen: Denn die Haeuser gehoeren uns - taz.de
Die Anstalt vom 23. Oktober 2018 - ZDFmediathek


*Update*: Seit Freitag läuft in Berlin wieder die Unterschriftensammlung zum Volksbegehren "Deutsche Wohnen & Co enteignen".



			
				https://www.berlin.de/wahlen/abstimmungen/deutsche-wohnen-und-co-enteignen/artikel.1040424.php#eintragungsfrist schrieb:
			
		

> *Eintragungsfrist*
> von Freitag, dem 26. Februar 2021, bis Freitag, dem 25. Juni 2021



#dwenteignen


----------



## EyRaptor (24. Oktober 2018)

Hm, schwieriges Thema.
Ich wäre eher für mehr Sozialen Wohnungsbau um die Mietpreise etwas deckeln zu können -> siehe Wien als Beispiel.
Kann aber sein, dass es dafür inzwischen zu spät ist.


----------



## remember5 (24. Oktober 2018)

Es wäre sinnvoller neue Wohnungen zu bauen dann gäbs erstens mehr Wohnraum und zweitens würden die teueren Wohnungen billiger werden weils ein mehr/besseres Angebot gibt. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt den Preis und nicht Enteignung.
Soll man hier ernsthaft FÜR ENTEIGNUNG STIMMEN???
Der Vorschlag wundert mich nicht. Berlin ist Sozialistenhochburg. Die Roten und Grünen (RotRotGrün) regieren schön in den Untergang.
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...-gruen-verschlaeft-das-regieren/22768384.html


> Investoren bauen lieber Bürogebäude oder im Umland, weil sie sich hier am Wohnungsbau gehindert fühlen.


Sagt alles. Das Wort fühlen muss man streichen. Gesetze die etwas regulieren und/oder verbieten haben nix mit dem Wort "fühlen" zu tun sondern mit klaren gesetzlichen Verbot.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Es wäre sinnvoller neue Wohnungen zu bauen dann gäbs erstens mehr Wohnraum und zweitens würden die teueren Wohnungen billiger werden weils ein mehr/besseres Angebot gibt. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt den Preis und nicht Enteignung.



Genau das ist nicht der Fall, wie Studien gezeigt haben. Siehe Anstalt. 
Denn für neu gebaute Wohnungen gilt die Mietpreisbremse nicht und 9/10 neuen Wohnungen sind im Luxussegment. 
Dies verzerrt auch den Mietspiegel. Denn entgegen des gesunden Menschenverstandes richtet sich dieser nicht nach allen Mietverträgen, sondern nur nach den Neuvermietungen der letzten vier Jahre. Damit steigt der Mietspiegel und damit auch die Mietpreisbremse auch ohne illegale Tätigkeiten immer weiter an.



remember5 schrieb:


> Soll man hier ernsthaft FÜR ENTEIGNUNG STIMMEN???



Wem schadet das denn in Deutschland? Niemandem, denn die Investoren sitzen in London und Dubai und nutzen die Wohnungen ausschließlich als Spekulationsobjekt. 
Somit ist es sinnvoll, dass die Gesellschaft jetzt auch mal selbst "Eigenbedarf" anmeldet.

ZDFzoom: Wer baendigt die Immobiliengiganten? - ZDFmediathek
https://www.zdf.de/dokumentation/zdfzoom/irrsinn-auf-dem-wohnungsmarkt-104.html



> *"Modernisierungsumlage ist eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken"*Leichter als mit der Modernisierungsumlage könne man das Geld nicht verdienen, meint einer der renommiertesten Experten für Immobilienwirtschaft, Stefan Kofner, Professor an der Hochschule Zittau-Görlitz: "Das ist eine massive Umverteilung. Man nimmt es den Mietern weg und das Unternehmen leitet es dann sozusagen an die Aktionäre durch. Für die Wohnungsunternehmen ist es wie eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken." Gesetzlich sei das alles erlaubt, der Dumme sei der Mieter.


----------



## pedi (24. Oktober 2018)

man kann nicht immer nur bauen. der flächenfrass geht so unaufhörlich weiter.
alles wird zu betoniert, keinen platz mehr für natur.
auf zubetonierten läuft kein wasser mehr ab. die gewaltigen platzregen werden weiter zu nehmen. wenn sich dann das wasser, das mangels grünfläche nicht versickern kann, sich den weg durch bebautes gebiet sucht, dabei millionenschäden anrichtet, ists geplärre wieder riesengross.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2018)

pedi schrieb:


> man kann nicht immer nur bauen. der flächenfrass geht so unaufhörlich weiter.
> alles wird zu betoniert, keinen platz mehr für natur.
> auf zubetonierten läuft kein wasser mehr ab. die gewaltigen platzregen werden weiter zu nehmen. wenn sich dann das wasser, das mangels grünfläche nicht versickern kann, sich den weg durch bebautes gebiet sucht, dabei millionenschäden anrichtet, ists geplärre wieder riesengross.



Man muss auch eigentlich nicht so besonders viel neubauen. Das Problem ist das Wohneigentum leer steht weil es als Spekulationsmasse benutzt wird, zu Luxuswohnungen saniert wird, die dann auch leerstehen, oder Wohnraum zur Gewerbefläche umgebaut wird. Wohnraum muss aber eigentlich ein bezahlbares Grundrecht sein das jedem Menschen zusteht und sollte keine Anlage für Spekulationen sein, oder zweckentfremdet werden.
Würde man schon alleine da ansetzen könnte man sich wohl schon viele Neubauten im Stadtbereich sparen.

Würde man dann noch da ansetzen das man die Infrastruktur auf dem Land verbessert, das es attraktiver wird (Förderung öffentlicher Verkehrsmittel, Ausbau der Bahnverbindungen auf dem Land, bessere Busverbindungen, Internet, ect. pp.) könnte man auch da sicher viel inzwischen leerstehenden, da völlig unatraktiver Wohnraum, wieder gewinnen.

Aber neue Wohnungen zu bauen ist halt einfacher und nebenbei kann man der Bauindustrie auch noch ein paar Subventionen verschaffen, sowie sich um tiefgreifende Änderungen / Reformen im Eigentumsrecht drücken. Quasi der Weg des geringsten Widerstands, wie nahezu immer in der Deutschen Politik...


----------



## RubySoho (24. Oktober 2018)

Geh mal nach münchen und erzähl denen was von sozialem Wohnungsbau... Vielleicht ändert sich ja jetzt was, seit münchen grün is....


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2018)

Söder hat die Sozialwohnungen in Bayern verscherbelt. Vielleicht hätte ZDF die Anstalt 2 Wochen eher zeigen sollen. Dann wäre die CSU wohl noch weiter abgestürzt und die Bayern hätten die Chance auf Veränderung im Land.

In Hessen wo dieses Wochenende gewählt wird, ist die Lage z.B. in Frankfurt aM genauso angespannt. 
Da ist dann ganz interessant, das der aktuelle Ministerpräsident in Hessen Volker Bouffier (CDU) Immobiliengeschäfte mit der vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten Scientology-Sekte abwickelt. 
https://www.tagesspiegel.de/politik...spartner-als-scientologe-entpuppt/129616.html


----------



## remember5 (24. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wem schadet das denn in Deutschland? Niemandem, denn die Investoren sitzen in London und Dubai und nutzen die Wohnungen ausschließlich als Spekulationsobjekt.
> Somit ist es sinnvoll, dass die Gesellschaft jetzt auch mal selbst "Eigenbedarf" anmeldet.


Damit hätte ich ja auch kein Problem wenn die Superreichen aus Dubai und London enteignet werden. Das Problem ist eher das vermutlich wieder irgend ein Gesetz zur Enteignung erlassen wird und diese Supereichen es am Ende eben nicht trifft. Die haben nämlich beste Kontakte bis in die hohe Politik der Rotrotggrünen. Ob das so einfach geht wie es sich manche vorstellen bezweifle ich stark.


----------



## RubySoho (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich glaub mehr Veränderung hats in Bayern noch nie gegeben.... Mal schaun was draus wird..


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das vermutlich wieder irgend ein Gesetz zur Enteignung erlassen wird und diese Supereichen es am Ende eben nicht trifft.



Einem nackten Mann kann man nicht in die Taschen greifen. Wer also nichts hat, der kann auch nicht enteignet werden. Das dürfte in Bezug auf Immobilienbesitz auf 99% der Berliner zutreffen. 
Auf nichts anderes könnten sich Gesetze beziehen, die durch einen Volksentscheid entstehen, denn diesen gibt es nur auf Landesebene.



RubySoho schrieb:


> Ich glaub mehr Veränderung hats in Bayern noch nie gegeben.... Mal schaun was draus wird..



Wobei die FW teilweise noch Konservativer als die CSU ist. Insbesondere in gesellschaftlichen Fragen, wie z.B. 


> Schülerinnen und Schüler, Studierende sowie Auszubildende in Bayern sollen den ÖPNV gebührenfrei nutzen dürfen. (Ablehnung FW)


https://www.wahl-o-mat.de/bayern2018/Positionsvergleich-Bayern2018.pdf
Dabei wäre eine gute ÖPNV Verbindung inbesondere auf dem Land (wo viele FW gewählt haben) wichtig, um die Jugend zu halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2018)

Das wenig gebaut wird und das es fast nur im Luxussegment ist, hat ja auch Gründe. 

Zu einem die zig Auflagen, die der Staat einem macht (das erhöht den Preis fürs Bauen und der Preis muss ja wieder reinkommen).

Auf der anderen Seite das sehr mieterfreundliche Mietrecht, bei dem der Vermieter sehr schnell Zahlungsausfällen in den zehntausenden bekommen kann, da man säumige oder randalierende Mieter nicht schnell aus der Wohnung bekommt.

Das ist am Ende eine Kosten-Nutzen Rechnung (der Vermieter will logischerweise Geld verdienen) und das ist das Ergebnis. 

Und ferner muss man halt einfach feststellen, dass es keinen Rechtsanspruch gibt, in Stadt X zu wohnen.

Es gibt genug Wohnraum. Dann muss man seine Wünsche eben seinem Gehalt anpassen.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ferner muss man halt einfach feststellen, dass es keinen Rechtsanspruch gibt, in Stadt X zu wohnen.


Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Versuch dem Jobcenter zu erklären, dass man sich auf den Vermittlungsvorschlag mit Rechtsfolgenbelehrung für Stelle Y in Stadt X nicht beworben hat, weil es weder in der Stadt, noch im Tagespendelbereich adequaten Wohnraum gibt. 



> Es gibt genug Wohnraum. Dann muss man seine Wünsche eben seinem Gehalt anpassen.


Am Arsch der Welt vielleicht, wo auch die Arbeitslosen -und Unterbeschäftigungsquote entsprechend hoch ist und man, aufgrund des immensen Leerstands und Bevölkerungsschwund, schon ganze Blöcke bis hin zu Stadtteilen wegreißt.


Passend zum Thema auch: Wohnkosten verstaerken Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich | MDR.DE


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Oktober 2018)

Ich hoffe für die Berliner, das der Volksentscheid Erfolg hat. Der Zustand ist ja inzwischen nicht mehr tragbar.
Ich lebe im Speckgürtel von München und hier sieht es genauso bechi...en aus. Gebaut werden zu einem großen Teil Bürokomplexe und keine Wohnungen. Söder und Co haben Sozialwohnungen verramscht. Die neuen Eigentümer reiben sich die Hände und machen endlos Profit und das Volk steht dumm da.  Die hohen ;ieten sind mit ein Grund warum man in München kaum noch Pflegepersonal bekommen kann. Und das geht soweit, das zu betimmten Zeiten Notaufnahmen abgemeldet werden weil kein Personal mehr da ist. Das kann's doch nicht sein. Und auf der anderen Seite steht Wohnraum leer und dient einzig als Spekulationsobjekt. 
Die Anstalt vom 23.10.18 kann man hier nur empfehlen.

Und diverse Politiker, egal welcher Partei gehören entlassen bei vollkommener Streichung aller Bezüge. Wenn ich in meinem Job so viel Bockmist baue werde ich auch (zu Recht) raus geschmissen.
Wenn der Staat jetzt nicht wirklich regelnd eingreift haben wir in ein paar Jahren Londoner Verhältnisse.



> ...Es gibt genug Wohnraum. Dann muss man seine Wünsche eben seinem Gehalt anpassen. 						...


Das ist absolut falsch.  Eine kleine 1-Zimmer- wohnung in München kostet inzwischen um die 800,-€ kalt. Wie soll eine Altenpflegerin im ambulanten Pflegedienst das bezahlen. 50% des Einkommens für eine Warmmiete. Klat. muss ja auch nicht in der Stadt wohnen. Kann ja etwas ausserhalb wohnen und pendeln. Dann ist si pro Weg über eine Stunde unterwegs bis die Mieten etwas geringer werden. Heute hat sie Spätdienst bis 21:00. Dann ist sie um 22:00 zu Hause. Bis sie was gegessen hat und "bett- fertig" ist, ist es 23:00. Und am nächsten Tag Frühdienst. Heisst um 04:30 aufstehen. Und diese sogenannten Schaukeldienste sind keine Seltenheit. Möchtest Du von dieser Schwester gepflegt werden. Soll sie Deine Medikamente morgens herrichten? Und so geht es vielen anderen Berufsgruppen auch. 
Vom "Wünschen" sind wir da schon weit entfernt.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite das sehr mieterfreundliche Mietrecht, bei dem der Vermieter sehr schnell Zahlungsausfällen in den zehntausenden bekommen kann, da man säumige oder randalierende Mieter nicht schnell aus der Wohnung bekommt.



Wie kommst du auf 10000€?? 
Nach 2-3 fehlenden Mieten kann gekündigt werden. Bei 1000€ Miete währen das dann auch nur 2000-3000€.

Der zivilrechtliche Anspruch des Vermieters auf Nachzahlung der Miete besteht natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei die FW teilweise noch Konservativer als die CSU ist. Insbesondere in gesellschaftlichen Fragen, wie z.B.
> 
> https://www.wahl-o-mat.de/bayern2018/Positionsvergleich-Bayern2018.pdf


Tja, wenn die Arbeiterverräterpartei (SPD) nicht immer mehr zum Handlanger der CDU geworden wäre, und nicht dauernd gegen das Volk Gesetze beschließen würde, hätte man evtl auch eine nicht-CSU-Regierung bilden können.

Aber die Genossen vergessen immer mehr ihre Wurzeln und verraten alles, was sie in der Geschichte erreicht haben (8 Stunden Arbeitstag, Mitbestimmung, mehr Urlaub, ...).
Bei der weiteren Entwicklung in diese Richtung wird die älteste Partei Deutschlands wohl bald verschwunden sein.

Bei den Wohnungen kann man den Spekulanten nur  den Hahn abdrehen, indem man sie komplett enteignet bei Nichtgebrauch der Immobilien.

Und es müssen auch neue Wohnungen gebaut werden.
Geht nach Berlin und schaut euch die Kaschemmen an, die sich dort Wohnung nennen.
Die stammen teils noch aus der Gründerzeit.



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Das ist absolut falsch.  Eine kleine  1-Zimmer- wohnung in München kostet inzwischen um die 800,-€ kalt. Wie  soll eine Altenpflegerin im ambulanten Pflegedienst das bezahlen. 50%  des Einkommens für eine Warmmiete. Klat. muss ja auch nicht in der Stadt  wohnen. Kann ja etwas ausserhalb wohnen und pendeln. Dann ist si pro  Weg über eine Stunde unterwegs bis die Mieten etwas geringer werden.  Heute hat sie Spätdienst bis 21:00. Dann ist sie um 22:00 zu Hause.
> 
> Bis  sie was gegessen hat und "bett- fertig" ist, ist es 23:00. Und am  nächsten Tag Frühdienst. Heisst um 04:30 aufstehen. Und diese  sogenannten Schaukeldienste sind keine Seltenheit. Möchtest Du von  dieser Schwester gepflegt werden.
> 
> ...


 Sehr richtig.
Aber von den Zuständen in der realen Arbeitswelt haben unsere Volksvetreter ja keine Ahnung, da viele von ihnen ja noch keinen Tag richtig gearbeitet haben.
Schaut euch die Lebensläufe unserer Minister an!

Die Spritpreise kennen sie nicht (Dienstwagen) und was ein Liter Heizöl kostet, wissen sie auch nicht.
Solche Menschen regieren uns.

Und sie werden immer wieder gewählt dank unseres politikerfreundlichen Wahlgesetzes.
Alle Nichtwähler und ungültigen Stimmen falle weg, so daß selbst bei einer Wahlbeteiligung von 10% der Bundestag gestopft voll ist.

Abwählen kann man fast niemanden und auch keine Partei.
Also hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


----------



## Sir Demencia (24. Oktober 2018)

OT:


> Also hat man die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.


Ich nehm die Cholera. So ein Durchfall geht irgendwann auch wieder vorbei...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Oktober 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Versuch dem Jobcenter zu erklären, dass man sich auf den Vermittlungsvorschlag mit Rechtsfolgenbelehrung für Stelle Y in Stadt X nicht beworben hat, weil es weder in der Stadt, noch im Tagespendelbereich adequaten Wohnraum gibt.



Den gibt es. Man muss dann halt einfach mal Abstriche hinnehmen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Am Arsch der Welt vielleicht, wo auch die Arbeitslosen -und Unterbeschäftigungsquote entsprechend hoch ist und man, aufgrund des immensen Leerstands und Bevölkerungsschwund, schon ganze Blöcke bis hin zu Stadtteilen wegreißt.



Klar, weil es in Deutschland nur boomende, teure Städte und leergefegte, brachliegenden Dörfer gibt.

Wie war das noch gleich, mit nicht immer alles schwarz-weiß sehen?



Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Das ist absolut falsch.  Eine kleine 1-Zimmer- wohnung in München kostet inzwischen um die 800,-€ kalt. Wie soll eine Altenpflegerin im ambulanten Pflegedienst das bezahlen. 50% des Einkommens für eine Warmmiete. Klat. muss ja auch nicht in der Stadt wohnen. Kann ja etwas ausserhalb wohnen und pendeln. Dann ist si pro Weg über eine Stunde unterwegs bis die Mieten etwas geringer werden. Heute hat sie Spätdienst bis 21:00. Dann ist sie um 22:00 zu Hause. Bis sie was gegessen hat und "bett- fertig" ist, ist es 23:00. Und am nächsten Tag Frühdienst. Heisst um 04:30 aufstehen. Und diese sogenannten Schaukeldienste sind keine Seltenheit. Möchtest Du von dieser Schwester gepflegt werden. Soll sie Deine Medikamente morgens herrichten? Und so geht es vielen anderen Berufsgruppen auch. Vom "Wünschen" sind wir da schon weit entfernt.



Wenn man sich München nicht leisten kann, muss man halt a) umziehen oder b) einen Job suchen, um sich München leisten zu können.

Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf, in München zu wohnen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf 10000€??
> Nach 2-3 fehlenden Mieten kann gekündigt werden. Bei 1000€ Miete währen das dann auch nur 2000-3000€.
> 
> Der zivilrechtliche Anspruch des Vermieters auf Nachzahlung der Miete besteht natürlich trotzdem.



Wenn du Mietnomaden (im schlimmsten Fall noch Messis) hast, kannst du - außer dem Mietausfall – unter Umständen noch Renovierungskosten haben.

Und zum Thema zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Wer nichts hat, kann auch nichts abdrücken. Dieses Risiko trägt der Vermieter ganz alleine. Und deshalb wird er sich eher im Luxussegment umgucken, wo mehr Geld zu machen ist, um dieses wirtschaftliche Risiko zu senken.



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und es müssen auch neue Wohnungen gebaut werden. Geht nach Berlin und schaut euch die Kaschemmen an, die sich dort Wohnung nennen. Die stammen teils noch aus der Gründerzeit.



Dann bau mal selbst und guck dir an, was dir der Staat alles an Auflagen in den Weg legt.


----------



## Poulton (24. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den gibt es. Man muss dann halt einfach mal Abstriche hinnehmen.


Genau, es passen ja auch 5 Leute in eine 20m² Buchte. Angemessener Wohnraum ist ja schließlich was für Hippies. 



> Wie war das noch gleich, mit nicht immer alles schwarz-weiß sehen?


Da kann man bei dir von den Besten der Besten der Besten lernen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2018)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> So ein Durchfall geht irgendwann auch wieder vorbei...


 Oder Du stirbst dran ... .


----------



## compisucher (24. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich München nicht leisten kann, muss man halt a) umziehen oder b) einen Job suchen, um sich München leisten zu können.
> Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf, in München zu wohnen.


Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Rechtsanspruch ist nur theoretisch richtig und zu kurz gesprungen.
Der Müllwagenmann, die Erzieherin, der Krankenpfleger, die Kellnerin, die Verkäuferin usw. müssen/ sollen/ dürfen ihre Dienstleistungen in München anbieten bzw. arbeiten, 
sollen aber, weil sie tendenziell geringer verdienen, dann ins (immer noch sehr teure) Umland ziehen und jeden Tag einfache Stecke 2 h pendeln???
Das kann auch nicht richtig sein.
Auf obige oder auch andere Dienstleistungen ist eine Stadt und deren reiche Bewohner nun mal angewiesen und  ich glaube kaum, dass die meisten dieser Menschen zwangsweise in München wohnen wollen, 
weil ihnen die Stadt so gut gefällt, sondern weil sie einfach Arbeit brauchen.
Hier kann es eigentlich nur eine Kombination aus mehreren Maßnahmen geben:
a) sozialen Wohnraum für Einkommen unter 2.000 € netto schaffen (ja, soweit sind wir, habe 21 Jahre lang in München bis 2017 gearbeitet und bin jeden Tag 140 km einfache Strecke gependelt)
b) ÖPNV massiv und schnellstens ausbauen, München ist da schon seit Jahren an der Kotzgrenze.
c) Löhne und Gehälter gerade ein sozialen Berufen massiv erhöhen, gerade vorgestern wieder so ein toller Bericht in der lokalen Presse gesehen: 
Älterer reicher Pflegefall in Pullach hat per Handy den Altenpfleger seines Vertrauens angerufen, weil er sich nicht wohl fühlt, der kommt so schnell wie es geht mit einem ausgeliehenen Auto aus Ebersberg angedüst und als er ankommt, ist der alte Herr schon tot.
Tja...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann bau mal selbst und guck dir an, was dir der Staat alles an Auflagen in den Weg legt.



Dem kann ich nur vollumfänglich zustimmen.
Bin ja aus der Baubranche, alleine die "Verschärfung" von Vorschriften aus der DIN-EN in z. B. die bayr. Bauordnung (da ist ENEV und Lärm erst mal außen vor) hat in den letzten 10 Jahre zu guten 10% Mehrkosten geführt.
Die in kürze geltende bayr. Landesbauordnung 2018 wird das gnadenlos toppen...


----------



## wuselsurfer (24. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> c) Löhne und Gehälter gerade ein sozialen Berufen massiv erhöhen,


 Und die Löhne über 5.000 EUR/ Monat massiv senken.


----------



## RyzA (24. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Es müssen also mindestens 1,26 Millionen Berliner am Volksentscheid teilnehmen. *


Das ist ja ungefähr ein Drittel aller Einwohner Berlins. Ich glaube das wird schwierig.
Aber muß auf jeden Fall was gemacht werden. Auch in anderen Großstädten!


----------



## RtZk (24. Oktober 2018)

Enteignung war schon immer eine tolle Idee, hatte ja noch nie negative Folgen, nein, absolut gar nicht.


----------



## Lotto (24. Oktober 2018)

Durch die aktuelle Nullzinspolitik investieren immer mehr Leute/Institute in Wohnungen. Und dabei geht es diesen Leuten/Instituten nur um Gewinnmaximierung.
Privatleute wollen so wenig Arbeit wie möglich als Vermieter und lassen die Wohnung verkommen bzw. scheren sich nen Dreck um den Mieter, weil einzig die Rendite zählt.
Große Unternehmen wie Blackrock und Co investieren zwar in die Modernisierung, aber gerade so dass damit die Mieten deutlich steigen dürfen und der Rendite maximiert wird.
Hinzu kommt dann noch in Großstädten die Gentrifizierung.
Das ist im Prinzip eine Umverteilung des Geldes. Diejenigen die Kohle haben werden noch reicher. Den anderen bleibt gar nichts anderes übrig als zu zahlen sofern man nicht die Kohle hat um selber zu bauen.

Hier ist der Staat gefragt und zwar deutlich. Kapitalismus hin oder her, aber der Wohnungsmarkt gehört in staatliche Regulierung.


----------



## Tengri86 (24. Oktober 2018)

München kommt auch ohne Pfleger/in zurecht , sollen die doch woanders hin 

Ironie


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> München kommt auch ohne Pfleger/in zurecht , sollen die doch woanders hin
> 
> Ironie



Man muss halt seine Bedürfnisse ggf. anpassen, es gibt kein Anrecht darauf in München gepflegt zu werden, oder das man dort seinen Müll entsorgt bekommt, oder das man dort ausreichend Erzieher und Polizisten hat, die sich alle die Mieten dort leisten können. 
Müssen die Leute halt woanders hinziehen, wo es das alles gibt. <- Kaaruzo Logik


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2018)

Was soll dazu ein Münchner Student sagen?

Teils schon bald 600€ warm für 12m², wer will sowas von 450€ Nebenverdienst abzüglich Verpflegungskosten denn bezahlen?
Vom lausigen BAföG etwa? Hat man keinen Anspruch drauf oder bekommt schlicht zu wenig dazu, nützt einem das auch wenig.

Und dann wundern sich die Soziologen drüber, warum immernoch so viele Mitte/Ende Zwanzig bei Mutti und Pappi wohnen.


----------



## RossiCX (25. Oktober 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Damit hätte ich ja auch kein Problem wenn die Superreichen aus Dubai und London enteignet werden. Das Problem ist eher das vermutlich wieder irgend ein Gesetz zur Enteignung erlassen wird und diese Supereichen es am Ende eben nicht trifft.



Mit dem Grundgesetz habt ihr es nicht so, oder? Es darf niemand ohne Entschädigung enteignet werden, auch keine "Superreichen" aus Dubai und London.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn du Mietnomaden (im schlimmsten Fall noch Messis) hast, kannst du - außer dem Mietausfall – unter Umständen noch Renovierungskosten haben.
> 
> Und zum Thema zivilrechtliche Ansprüche. Wer nichts hat, kann auch nichts abdrücken. Dieses Risiko trägt der Vermieter ganz alleine. Und deshalb wird er sich eher im Luxussegment umgucken, wo mehr Geld zu machen ist, um dieses wirtschaftliche Risiko zu senken.



Das mit den Messis ist aber eine deutliche Minderheit. Die meisten Mieter verhalten sich ordentlich und werden trotzdem rausgeworfen.


----------



## RtZk (25. Oktober 2018)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was soll dazu ein Münchner Student sagen?
> 
> Teils schon bald 600€ warm für 12m², wer will sowas von 450€ Nebenverdienst abzüglich Verpflegungskosten denn bezahlen?
> Vom lausigen BAföG etwa? Hat man keinen Anspruch drauf oder bekommt schlicht zu wenig dazu, nützt einem das auch wenig.
> ...



Die meisten Studenten werden von ihren Eltern unterstützt. München ist schlicht die teuerste Stadt Deutschlands, man muss sich eben gut überlegen wo man studieren will, im Osten sind die Mieten niedrig und die Universitäten trotzdem nicht schlecht.
Um so mehr Leute eben in eine Stadt wollen, um so teurerer wird es eben, da der Wohnraum sich nicht von heute auf morgen ändert.
Nicht jeder muss in einer der wenigen sehr großen Städte wohnen, der Zugzug von immer und immer mehr Leuten hat die Wohnungen eben erst so teuer gemacht, aber viele scheinen hier das Angebots und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Oktober 2018)

Wobei München auch für Arbeiter sehr teuer ist. Wobei dann auch der Arbeitgeber unter die Arme greifen kann.
Ein Prof. von mir ist im Sommer zu Zitis gewechselt und bekommt in München eine 4-Zimmerwohnung und einen Dienstwagen gestellt.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die meisten Studenten werden von ihren Eltern unterstützt. München ist schlicht die teuerste Stadt Deutschlands, man muss sich eben gut überlegen wo man studieren will, im Osten sind die Mieten niedrig und die Universitäten trotzdem nicht schlecht.
> Um so mehr Leute eben in eine Stadt wollen, um so teurerer wird es eben, da der Wohnraum sich nicht von heute auf morgen ändert.
> Nicht jeder muss in einer der wenigen sehr großen Städte wohnen, der Zugzug von immer und immer mehr Leuten hat die Wohnungen eben erst so teuer gemacht, aber viele scheinen hier das Angebots und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben.


Was zum Teufel will ich im Osten, wenn die für meinen Interessenbreich beste Uni im selben Bundesland (aber 100km vom eigenen Wohnort entfernt) liegt?
Was ist mit Eltern, denen das Geld fehlt? 
Es wurde vor über 10 Jahren in der Politik beschlossen, dass Deutschland jeder die gleichen Chancen auf Bildung zugesprochen bekommen soll. Das hast du offenbar nicht kapiert, leider aber auch immernoch nicht ein Großteil unserer Politiker.

Was du ebenfalls nicht kapierst, ist, dass sobald die Nachfrage zu groß wird, das Angebot eben vergrößert werden muss. Da aber der Staat Bayern jahrelang alles dafür tat, Sozialwohnungen abzustoßen, den Wohnraum für sozial schwächere Schichten zu verkleinern und stattdessen den Platz für Apartments und Firmen breitzumachen, ist es kein Wunder, dass in einem Land, in welchem in der Stadt nunmal das größte Bildungs- und Gehaltsangebot liegt, die Nachfrage übersteigt. 

Daher auch kein Wunder, dass die CSU in Bayern eine Klatsche nach der anderen kassiert.


----------



## iGameKudan (25. Oktober 2018)

*Da dieser Post keine Rolle mehr spielt, entferne ich mal meinen Beitrag.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Oktober 2018)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Lösung wäre ne gesunde Mitte - nur geht die in der  Gesellschaft als auch in der Politik absolut verloren.



Und wo soll es die geben, wenn ja offensichtlich bei SPD, CDU / CSU, den Linken und Grünen und der FDP nicht? Bei der AFD? Bei Die Partei? Wohl auch kaum...
Es ist doch am Ende egal welche der auf der Wahlliste aufgestellten Parteien man wählt, es gibt keine Partei die einem grundsätzlichen Kurs folgt der beim Programm und Entscheidungen von rein pragmatischer Vernunft und dem gesamtgesellschaftlichen Interesse geleitet wird, es sind immer bis zu einem gewissen Grad idiologische / dogmatische Zwänge vorhanden, oder persöhnliche (finanzielle) Interessen / Karriere ausschlaggebend.
Es ist als Wähler am Ende immer ein abwägen zwischen Dingen die dem eigenen Weltbild und Bedürfnissen entsprechen / entgegenkommen und denen die von einer Partei nicht abgedeckt werden, was auch nicht verwunderlich ist weil kein Mensch frei von Idiologie und Dogma ist / sein kann.
Es gibt entsprechend auch niemanden der eine Partei wählt und wirklich mit allem Inhalt der dort vertreten wird überein stimmt.

Am Ende also ist das was du da als Lösung beschreibst die Utopie, die Partei die Entscheidungen immer auf Basis der besten (pragmatischsten) Lösung trifft, egal ob diese beste Entscheidung am Ende von Idiologen links, oder rechts verbucht werden würde und somit nicht realistisch.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Leider will es  kaum wer wahr haben.



Weil der menschliche Geist irrational ist und neben Vernunft auch von Dingen wie Egoismus, Angst und Desinteresse vielem gegenüber bestimmt das die Person und ihrem Lebensaltag nicht direkt selbst tangiert bestimmt wird. Warum sollte man eine rationale Lösung beführworten wenn man selbst nicht davon profitiert, oder es einem mit dem Status quo, oder einer schlechten Politik persöhnlich besser geht?
Warum sollte man eine rationale Lösung beführworten wenn man nicht weiß ob sie funktionieren wird und man Angst vor ihren Auswirkungen hat?
Warum sollte man sich für ein Thema und eine Lösung interessieren wenn sie einen selbst nicht betrifft und somit uninteressant ist?

Der Mensch funktioniert leider Evolutionsbedingt schlecht als Gesellschaft die größer wird als das was ihn täglich direkt berührt (in der Regel maximal ein paar dutzend Personen), schlicht weil es unpersöhnlich wird und nicht mehr direkt seinen Lebensalltag berührt und somit nicht mehr direkt sein Mitgefühl und seine Gefühle als Individum anspricht.
Entsprechend werden Gesellschaften auch in der Regel immer ungerechter, bzw. anfälliger für Benachteiligungen der Schwachen, je größer sie werden und je anonymer sie somit werden und ich persöhnlich denke das vortschreitende Digitalisierung und Automatisierung dies bei unserer momentanen Gesellschaftsstruktur und Wirtschaftsform noch weiter verschärfen werden, weil Elend und Leid immer weniger direkt an die Menschen herrankommen und immer mehr etwas sind das nur noch indirekt durch Medien wahrgenommen wird.
Die Menschen leben zunehmend in einer Filterbubble, bestehend aus Wohnung, Arbeitsort, Freunden, einer Hand voll Locations für die Freizeit und Urlaub und dem Arbeitsplatz.
Smartphonenutzung, Musik hören wenn man unterwegs ist, Auto und Internet, sowie Fernsehr schotten zu einem großen Teil von der direkten Wahrnehmung des Leids ab das sich schon alleine um einen rum abspielt.
Schaue ich aufs Smartphone und höre Musik nehme ich die Bettler und Obdachlosen nur noch geringfügig bis garnicht mehr wahr, fahre ich mit dem Auto kann ich sie meist völlig ausblenden, verbringe ich die Freizeit zu einem erheblichen Teil im Haus muss ich weniger raus und nehme Elend auch weniger wahr, usw.

Es ist eine zunehmende Abschottung vor bis in den persöhnlichen Bereich, der dazu führt das wir selbst die Armut und das Elend um uns rum weniger wahrnehmen, steigende Mieten sorgen zusätzlich dafür das diese Schwächeren in der Gesellschaft aus diesem Blickbereich verschwinden, eben weil Gendrifizierung dafür sorgt das sie nicht mehr die Nachbarn sind und im Stadtbild so noch weniger wahrgenommen werden.


----------



## Andregee (25. Oktober 2018)

Das das demokratische Wahlverfahren nicht zu einer Regierung des Mehrheitsgedankens führt, dringt so langsam in immer mehr Köpfe, was die Wahlverdrissenheit oder der Zuwand zu extremen Strömungen aufzeigt. Besser wird es dennoch nicht und um ehrlich zu sein bekommen die meisten Menschen genau die Politik, welche sie verdienen denn aus lauter Angst vor linkem Gedankengut und sozialistischer Misswirtschaft und somit letztendlich aus dem gleichen egoistischen Gedanken den auch die Finanzelite hegt. sein "letztes bißchen Hab und Gut " an Sozialschmarotzer und Minderleistende zu verlieren, wählt man überwiegend weiterhin den neoliberalen Kurs der etablierten Parteien und wechselt bestenfalls mal die Köpfe und die Farbe, aber nicht den grundsätzlichen Kurs, während ein wirkliches Wechsel wohl nie eine Mehrheit finden würde. Dabei verkennt die aktuelle Mittelschicht das ihre aktuelle Belastung nicht durch den Transfer nach unten erhöht sondern von  ganz oben nach ganz unten gesenkt werden könnte. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sir Demencia (25. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> München kommt auch ohne Pfleger/in zurecht , sollen die doch woanders hin
> 
> Ironie



Neeeein, das ist keine... Ironie!
Das ist eine Tatsache.
Zumindest der zweite Teil Deiner Aussage (und keine Sorge, ich hab das Wort Ironie verstanden).
Wie ich ja schon schrieb mussten Notaufnahmen schon schließen wegen Pflegepersonalmangel. Der Vater von Freunden lag im Altenheim und wurde akut intensivpflichtig. Man musste ihn bis Hersching raus fahren, das sind etwa 40 km. Denn es gab keine Intensiv- Betten mehr in der Stadt. Pflege wandert ab. Denn es spielt keine Rolle ob ich in München oder in irgend einer Kleinstadt mit niedrigen Mieten arbeite und lebe. Der Verdienst ist in etwa überall gleich wenn man in der Pflege arbeitet. 
Und bezahlbarer Wohnraum spielt hier eine der größten Rollen. 

Von daher ist dieses Dummgeschwätz vom freien Markt ziemlich Banane. Wer das unbedingt leben will, soll doch bitte in die USA auswandern. Für Deutschland wünsche ich mir eigentlich wieder eine Erstarkung der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Das der Staat in grundlegenden Dingen regulierend eingreift. Und dazu gehört auch ganz klar der Wohnungsmarkt. Sollte es jetzt wirklich zu diesem Volksentscheid kommen und private Anleger im Immo- Sektor darunter leiden müssen, dann kann sich das unser "Staat", bzw. unsere Politiker auf seine/ ihre Fahnen schreiben. 
Denn neben der Niedrig- Zins- Politik der EZB, die Anleger ja fast förmlich in den Immo-Markt gedrängt haben, hatten unsere Volksvertreter nix besseres zu tun als haufenweise Soizialwohnungen zu verramschen. 
Und heute stehen wir vor dem Scherbenhaufen dieser verfehlten und kurzsichtigen Politik. Und eingen wird das erheblich wehtun. So oder so. Nur die verantwortlichen Politiker, die gehören leider nicht dazu. Von daher für sie auch kein Grund irgendetwas an ihrem Verhalten zu ändern. Ausser vllt. hie und da ein wenig verwundertes Augenreiben wegen gaaanz merkwürdigen Wahlergebnissen für die man absolut keine Erklärung hat.

Hätten die Reifen meines Autos auch nur ansatzweise derart die Bodenhaftung verloren, wie unsere Politiker würde die Polizei meinen Karren zu Recht sofort still legen.


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2018)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das ist ja ungefähr ein Drittel aller Einwohner Berlins. Ich glaube das wird schwierig.


Nicht unbedingt. Man schaue sich dazu die Beteiligung bei der Abstimmung über einen bestimmten Berliner Flughafen an: Volksentscheid Tegel - Berlin - Ergebnisse
Volksentscheid ueber den Weiterbetrieb des Flughafens Berlin-Tegel - Abstimmungsergebnis – Wikipedia


> Berlin (insgesamt)	71,3 %


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> aber viele scheinen hier das Angebots und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben.




Dann müsste ich als Pfleger ja viel Kohle verdienen , oh  Wait


----------



## Poulton (25. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich als Pfleger ja viel Kohle verdienen , oh  Wait


Liegt bestimmt daran, weil du keinen mit Geldsymbolen bestickten Gebetsteppich hast, den du immer vor den mit den meisten Kohlen ausrollst.


----------



## Sir Demencia (25. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann müsste ich als Pfleger ja viel Kohle verdienen , oh  Wait


Wie?!? Du bist Krankenpfleger und verdienst keine Schweinekohle? Du machst was falsch. 
Also ich bin auch Krankenpfleger und ich kaufe mir jedes Jahr nen neuen Porsche.  Aber dann bist Du wahrscheinlich so ein "Looser- Pfleger", der sich nur nen A6 leisten kann und dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch nur eine Villa auf Ibiza. Bist schon ne traurige Gestalt. [Ironie: OFF]



> Von RtZk: aber viele scheinen hier das Angebots und Nachfrage Prinzip nicht verstanden zu haben.


Man geht mir dieses, entschuldige bitte, dumme Gelaber auf die Nüsse. Das stimmt doch hinten und vorn nicht mehr. Das Prinizip stimmt so lange, wie es einen freien und vor allem fairen Wettbewerb gibt. Aber nimmt man alle heutigen Bedingungen zusammen funzt das Prinzip nicht mehr. Denn die "Geldigen" haben viel zu viel Einfluss auf die jenigen die die Regeln bestimmen. Da kann kein freier Markt mehr entstehen. Denn alle anderen werden abgehängt. Aber lauf Du nur weiter diesem Prinzip hinterher. Und am Ende wird es keine Rolle spielen ob Du Geld hast oder nicht. 
Ähnliches hatten wir in den Zeiten vor 1789. Und in der Zeit danach war es für keinen so richtig chique. Weder für die Geldigen noch für das gemeine Volk. Und darauf wird es über kurz oder lang wieder hinaus laufen. 
Der Mensch ist halt dumm und nicht in der Lage aus Geschichte zu lernen. Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Oktober 2018)

Sir Demencia schrieb:


> Wie?!? Du bist Krankenpfleger und verdienst keine Schweinekohle? Du machst was falsch.
> Also ich bin auch Krankenpfleger und ich kaufe mir jedes Jahr nen neuen Porsche.  Aber dann bist Du wahrscheinlich so ein "Looser- Pfleger", der sich nur nen A6 leisten kann und dann hast Du wahrscheinlich auch nur eine Villa auf Ibiza. Bist schon ne traurige Gestalt. [Ironie: OFF]



 

Ich bin altenpfleger und kann mir leider nur ne Jaguar suv und eine Villa auf Zypern leisten


----------



## compisucher (25. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich bin altenpfleger und kann mir leider nur ne Jaguar suv und eine Villa auf Zypern leisten



Ich glaube, ich schule um...


----------



## Tengri86 (25. Oktober 2018)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ich glaube, ich schule um...



Solange man gesund ist, wird man nie arbeitslos


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Genau, es passen ja auch 5 Leute in eine 20m² Buchte. Angemessener Wohnraum ist ja schließlich was für Hippies.



Wer redet den von 5 Leuten? Aber ja, als ich noch in der Ausbildung war, habe ich auch in einer 20m² Buchte gewohnt. Wüsste nicht, dass das unzumutbar wäre.

Nach der Ausbildung dann umgezogen und jetzt ziehe ich frisch zum 1.12 wieder um. In Hamburg. Es geht also, wenn man etwas dafür tut. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Da kann man bei dir von den Besten der Besten der Besten lernen.



Mal abgesehen von der neuerlichen, unbewiesenen Unterstellung. Bei mir ist es schlecht, aber bei dir ist es ok?

Interessante Logik. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Das mit dem nicht vorhandenen Rechtsanspruch ist nur theoretisch richtig und zu kurz gesprungen. Der Müllwagenmann, die Erzieherin, der Krankenpfleger, die Kellnerin, die Verkäuferin usw. müssen/ sollen/ dürfen ihre Dienstleistungen in München anbieten bzw. arbeiten, sollen aber, weil sie tendenziell geringer verdienen, dann ins (immer noch sehr teure) Umland ziehen und jeden Tag einfache Stecke 2 h pendeln??? Das kann auch nicht richtig sein.



Warum nicht? Wenn ich mir Stadt X nicht leisten kann, dann muss ich ins Umland ziehen. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Auf obige oder auch andere Dienstleistungen ist eine Stadt und deren reiche Bewohner nun mal angewiesen und  ich glaube kaum, dass die meisten dieser Menschen zwangsweise in München wohnen wollen, weil ihnen die Stadt so gut gefällt, sondern weil sie einfach Arbeit brauchen.



Arbeit gibt es auch außerhalb von München. 



compisucher schrieb:


> Hier kann es eigentlich nur eine Kombination aus mehreren Maßnahmen geben:
> a) sozialen Wohnraum für Einkommen unter 2.000 € netto schaffen (ja, soweit sind wir, habe 21 Jahre lang in München bis 2017 gearbeitet und bin jeden Tag 140 km einfache Strecke gependelt)



Warum? Wie gesagt, wenn man sich München nicht leisten kann, muss man halt umziehen.



compisucher schrieb:


> b) ÖPNV massiv und schnellstens ausbauen, München ist da schon seit Jahren an der Kotzgrenze.



Bin ich absolut dafür. Ich weiß nicht, wie es in München aussieht, aber in Hamburg kann ich über den ÖPNV nicht klagen. Fährt – über das Jahr betrachtet – sehr zuverlässig.



compisucher schrieb:


> c) Löhne und Gehälter gerade ein sozialen Berufen massiv erhöhen, gerade vorgestern wieder so ein toller Bericht in der lokalen Presse gesehen:



In Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit. Ein jeder kann seinen Arbeitsvertrag aushandeln. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und die Löhne über 5.000 EUR/ Monat massiv senken.



Klar, weil man selbst nichts erreicht hat, sollen alle anderen bitte gefälligst auch leiden, oder wie?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man muss halt seine Bedürfnisse ggf. anpassen, es gibt kein Anrecht darauf in München gepflegt zu werden, oder das man dort seinen Müll entsorgt bekommt, oder das man dort ausreichend Erzieher und Polizisten hat, die sich alle die Mieten dort leisten können.
> Müssen die Leute halt woanders hinziehen, wo es das alles gibt. <- Kaaruzo Logik



Angebot und Nachfrage. 

Wenn die Pfleger, Müllfahrer, Erzieher und Polizisten in München nicht genug verdienen, gibt es entweder zu viele von ihnen (Überangebot) oder es wird nicht entsprechend genutzt (zu geringe Nachfrage). 

Sollte beides nicht der Fall sein, dann ist man schlicht und ergreifend selbst schuld, wenn man keine vernünftigen Gehaltsverhandlungen führt.  

Wie bereits erwähnt, in Deutschland herrscht Vertragsfreiheit. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das mit den Messis ist aber eine deutliche Minderheit. Die meisten Mieter verhalten sich ordentlich und werden trotzdem rausgeworfen.



Und? 

Sofern es rechtens war, ist das wie gesagt rechtens und wenn es nicht rechtens war, klagt man.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Angebot und Nachfrage.
> 
> Wenn die Pfleger, Müllfahrer, Erzieher und Polizisten in München nicht genug verdienen, gibt es entweder zu viele von ihnen (Überangebot) oder es wird nicht entsprechend genutzt (zu geringe Nachfrage).
> 
> ...



 

Gruß


----------



## blautemple (29. Oktober 2018)

2 x 3 macht 4
Widdewiddewitt
und Drei macht Neune !!
Ich mach' mir die Welt
Widdewidde wie sie mir gefällt ....

Mehr fällt mir dazu echt nicht mehr ein...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gruß



Schönen Gruß zurück.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2018)

Die Caritas selbst hat Probleme, Stellen in ihren Einrichtungen zu besetzen, weil sich die Mitarbeiter keine Wohnungen leisten können.
"Die Mittelschicht steht in Gefahr, sich arm zu wohnen" - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de
Dabei zahlt caritas nicht schlecht. 

+aber naja die probleme fängen schon bei der Geburt an 

Dann sollen die schwangere ihre Kinder außerhalb münchen  gebären, oder am besten..nicht in München schwanger werden 

Kliniken in Muenchen: Probleme beginnen bei der Geburt - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> "Die Mittelschicht steht in Gefahr, sich arm zu wohnen" - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de
> 
> +aber naja die probleme fängen schon bei der Geburt an
> 
> ...



München ist die größte Stadt – und gleichzeitig Hauptstadt – des wirtschaftlich stärksten Bundeslandes.

Natürlich ist so ein gefragter Ort teuer. Nur gibt es in Bayern noch mehr Städte als München.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2018)

Sag doch direkt das du niemanden Sozialwohnungen gönnst oder hast du nixs gegen Sozialwohnungen, dann kann es dir doch egal sein, wen dort ne erzieherin oder  alleinerziehende Kassiererin wohnt usw ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Oktober 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sag doch direkt das du niemanden Sozialwohnungen gönnst oder hast du nixs gegen Sozialwohnungen, dann kann es dir doch egal sein, wen dort ne erzieherin oder  alleinerziehende Kassiererin wohnt usw ?



Wohnungsbaufoerderung | FDP



> Die „Subjektförderung“ mit Wohngeld verdient daher aus sozialliberaler Sicht den Vorzug vor einer „Objektförderung“ durch eine angeblich „soziale Wohnungsbauförderung“. Diese verbreitet die Illusion einer Berechtigung auf eine Wohnung mit einer subventionierten „Kostenmiete“.





> Wir wollen die Berechtigung auf Bezug einer Sozialwohnung auf diejenigen Bevölkerungskreise begrenzen, die auf dem freien Wohnungsmarkt auch mit einem Wohngeldanspruch erfolglos bleiben, weil Vermieter sie trotz ihrer Zahlungsfähigkeit nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Andregee (29. Oktober 2018)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer redet den von 5 Leuten? Aber ja, als ich noch in der Ausbildung war, habe ich auch in einer 20m² Buchte gewohnt. Wüsste nicht, dass das unzumutbar wäre.
> 
> Nach der Ausbildung dann umgezogen und jetzt ziehe ich frisch zum 1.12 wieder um. In Hamburg. Es geht also, wenn man etwas dafür tut.
> 
> ...


Und wenn es mit dem Verdienst nicht funktioniert braucht man doch nur Lotto spielen. Das ist das gleiche Prinzip wie im Kapitalismus, jeder kann gewinnen,        nur nicht alle. [emoji1787]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2018)

Nur musst du bei dem Lottogewinn noch den Spieleinsatz beachten und dann mal den Erwartungswert berechnen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Oktober 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur musst du bei dem Lottogewinn noch den Spieleinsatz beachten und dann mal den Erwartungswert berechnen.



Und wen  lotto nicht hilft  gibt es noch eurojackpot


----------



## RtZk (29. Oktober 2018)

Hach ja, der Sozialismus wäre doch super oder, auf den seid ihr ja alles so scharf, ich finde auch, dass es in der DDR sich richtig gut gelebt hat.
Am besten wir enteignen alle Großgrundbesitzer und nehmen allen Reichen die keine Sozen sind das Geld weg, ach ja alle Unternehmen zu verstaatlichen ist natürlich auch drinnen. 
Ich bin sicher es wird dann allen besser gehen


----------



## Poulton (29. Oktober 2018)

Vertragsfreiheit und Angebot und Nachfrage wird immer von denen am lautesten gerufen, welche bis heute nicht verstanden haben, dass das zuallererst eine Theorie ist die nur dann funktionieren kann, wenn man einen vollkommenen Markt hat und u.a. auch keinerlei Marktungleichgewichte existieren. Ansonsten bräuchte es ja u.a. keine (leider noch immer relativ zahnlose) Kartellbehörde, Verbraucherschutzgesetze, etc. Aber manch einer scheint wohl die Zeit, als das mal Thema gewesen ist, lieber mit Maniküre der Nägel und ich hab die Haare schön verbracht zu haben. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Hach ja, der Sozialismus wäre doch super


Und  der wurde hier genau wo gefordert oder wurde dir mal wieder der mit  Geldsymbolen und Tiger I bestickte Gebetsteppich, den du immer vor den  mit den meisten Kohlen ausrollst, geklaut?


----------



## RtZk (30. Oktober 2018)

Ihr habt schlicht keinerlei Ahnung von Wirtschaft und schreibt hier nur Müll, der sehr stark nach Sozialismus riecht.


----------



## blautemple (30. Oktober 2018)

Ja klar und jeder der Kritik übt ist gleich ein Sozialist...
Ist klar


----------



## Tengri86 (30. Oktober 2018)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ja klar und jeder der Kritik übt ist gleich ein Sozialist...
> Ist klar



Was ?! Du willst den armen ihr Leben erträgliche machen und gegen kinder und Altersarmut vorgehen? Du willst das die pflegekräfte genügend verdienen und die Angehörigen die  ihre schwer erkrankten Kinder und Eltern pflegen nicht unter hartz4 niveu leben müssen  und später  nicht in der armutsfalle(lächerliche rente ) landen obwohl sie Vater Staat 44 Mrd Euro eingespart haben weil sonst die pflegeheime Plätze Sozialamt zahlen musste 

Du linker ökö sozialterrorist, Kämpf lieber für 12 Stunden Arbeitstag und 50 Stunden Woche wie der konservative Sebastian kurz, sowas brauchen wir! Dann können armen mehr Geld  verdien bei so Arbeitszeit und Woche 

Ironie


----------



## Poulton (30. Oktober 2018)

Für manch einen hier sind soziale Marktwirtschaft und Sozialstaat schon Sozialismus pur. Echte Verfassungsfreunde also. Würde mich daher nicht wundern, wenn eben diese auch Gewerkschaften und Betriebsräte für linksextreme Terrorgruppen halten.


----------



## EddyBaldon (30. Oktober 2018)

Berlin ist die Deutsche Hochburg der Linken und Roten. Gerade mal knapp 30 Jahre ist es her als die vertrieben werden konnten und schon sitzt das Gesocks wieder im Rathaus. Die völlige Pest. Definitiv ein Fall von Massenalzheimer. Ein Staatsministerium für Enteignung und Wohnungszuweisung steht bestimmt schon in den Startlöchern. 

Generell gibt es in Deutschland kein Wohnungsproblem noch ist überhaupt eine staatliche Regulierung erforderlich. Es balgen sich lediglich Leute um die besten Citylagen Deutscher Großstädte. 95% vom Rest in Deutschland hat Leerstand ohne Ende. Wo ist das Problem? Jeder wohnt dort wo er es sich leisten kann. Und nein, nicht jeder Hartz IV´ler muss in Manhatten wohnen dürfen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Oktober 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Generell gibt es in Deutschland kein Wohnungsproblem noch ist überhaupt eine staatliche Regulierung erforderlich. Es balgen sich lediglich Leute um die besten Citylagen Deutscher Großstädte. 95% vom Rest in Deutschland hat Leerstand ohne Ende. Wo ist das Problem? Jeder wohnt dort wo er es sich leisten kann. Und nein, nicht jeder Hartz IV´ler muss in Manhatten wohnen dürfen.


Was für ein selten blöder Schwachsinn.

Weder hat irgend' jemand gefordert, dass Eigentümer enteignet werden sollen (Enteignung ist in Deutschland sehr vielen Auflagen unterworfen) noch sollen Arbeitslose in Appartements hausen.
Nur kannst du beim derzeitigen Wohnungsangebot in nicht allen, aber sehr vielen deutschen Großstädten dir ohne Spitzenverdienst bald gar keine Bleibe mehr leisten.
D.h. nicht mal der Mittelstand kann es sich noch leisten, in der Stadt zu wohnen. Und Bauplätze auf dem Land sind inzwischen ebenfalls schweineteuer, geschweige denn bei der derzeitigen Zinspolitik sich überhaupt ein Eigenheim zu leisten, wenn man woanders hinziehen will. Auch dort werden - zumindest in Bayern - die Grundstücke lieber ein Firmen verkauft für deren, teils riesige Lagerhallen, die natürlich so breit wie möglich gebaut werden um möglichst viel Platz zu verbrauchen. 
Vor den Bürgern wird dies immer mit der Schaffung von Arbeitsplätzen beworben, nur was nützt das, wenn keiner dort wohnen kann?
In München bleibt einem Arbeitnehmer im Mittelstand, der monaltich Miete zahlt, am Ende weniger als ein Hartz 4-Empfänger, der seine Wohnung vom Staat gezahlt kriegt. Sowas nennst du akzeptable Verhältnisse? Glaubst du die vielen Beschwerden in Deutschland über Mietpreise und Co. kommen einfach von irgendwo her?

Überteuerte Skandalprojekte wie Stuttgart 21, ein Flughafen, der vermutlich die nächsten 10 Jahre immernoch nicht fertig wird oder ein gigantisches Konzerthaus, das beinahe eine Milliarde gekostet hätte, sind natürlich allesamt wichtiger, als bezahlbarer Wohnraum.  

Generell war das Wohnangebot in Deutschland besser, als es noch mehr in staatlicher Hand war. Und ich rede nicht von Enteignungen sondern vom Abstoßen von Sozialwohnungen. Damit hat sich insbesondere die CSU in Bayern ganz besonders viele "Freunde" gemacht - und Söder und Seehofer wundern sich auch noch drüber, warum die Wähler ihnen nun eins reindrücken.^^


----------



## Andregee (31. Oktober 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hach ja, der Sozialismus wäre doch super oder, auf den seid ihr ja alles so scharf, ich finde auch, dass es in der DDR sich richtig gut gelebt hat.
> Am besten wir enteignen alle Großgrundbesitzer und nehmen allen Reichen die keine Sozen sind das Geld weg, ach ja alle Unternehmen zu verstaatlichen ist natürlich auch drinnen.
> Ich bin sicher es wird dann allen besser gehen


Warte mal noch ein paar Jahre oder schau in die USA oder zu den Griechen. So mancher da wäre glücklich über den Lebensstandard den die DDR bot. 
Und nein niemand fordert ein System wie die DDR zurück. Eine gewisse staatliche Regulierung des Marktes ist aber unabdingbar. 
Eines Tages wird dieses System dennoch zusammenbrechen, da alles Wachstum auf Schulden basiert schon jetzt 3,5 mal mehr Geld im Umlauf ist als reale Wirtschaftsleistung, während Zins und Zinsessitz das Kapital weiter in die Hände der Finanzelite treibt, wobei die Beschäftigungsverhältnisse immer prekärer werden, da die Zinserträge eben auch erwirtschaftet werden müssen und das funktioniert nur über das so gern propagierte Wachstum. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (31. Oktober 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Berlin ist die Deutsche Hochburg der Linken und Roten. Gerade mal knapp 30 Jahre ist es her als die vertrieben werden konnten und schon sitzt das Gesocks wieder im Rathaus. Die völlige Pest. Definitiv ein Fall von Massenalzheimer. Ein Staatsministerium für Enteignung und Wohnungszuweisung steht bestimmt schon in den Startlöchern.



Und die Geheimdienste zur Volksüberwachung gibt es auch schon. 

NSA-Affaere: Worum geht es? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. November 2018)

remember5 schrieb:


> Es wäre sinnvoller neue Wohnungen zu bauen dann gäbs erstens mehr Wohnraum und zweitens würden die teueren Wohnungen billiger werden weils ein mehr/besseres Angebot gibt. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt den Preis und nicht Enteignung.
> Soll man hier ernsthaft FÜR ENTEIGNUNG STIMMEN???[/url]
> 
> (Leider?) geht es nicht um Enteignung (wäre auch rechtlich kaum möglich). Die im Moment diskutierten Vorschläge laufen eher auf Abkauf hinaus. Das heißt die Stadt soll sich mal wieder massiv verschulden und den Immobilienbesitzern nahe dem Höhepunkt der Blase so richtig den Arsch vergolden.
> ...


----------



## Tengri86 (5. November 2018)

YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2018)

@Tengri86: Die Anstalt habe ich ja schon im Ausgangspost verlinkt.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

Mieten - Wohnkosten fuer Hartz-IV-Empfaenger seit 2011 deutlich gestiegen


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. November 2018)

Niemand hätte wohl etwas dagegen wenn der Staat günstige Mietwohnungen baut. Auf seine Kosten versteht sich. Dann kann er gerne die schönen, neuen Wohnungen, die eine Kostenmiete von 14,- € / m² benötigen für 5 Euro vermieten. Wenn der Staat dann noch einige Billionen weniger für die Alimentierung der restlichen Welt ausgeben würde, dann wären diese Mittel sogar vorhanden.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Niemand hätte wohl etwas dagegen wenn der Staat günstige Mietwohnungen baut. Auf seine Kosten versteht sich. Dann kann er gerne die schönen, neuen Wohnungen, die eine Kostenmiete von 14,- € / m² benötigen für 5 Euro vermieten. Wenn der Staat dann noch einige Billionen weniger für die Alimentierung der restlichen Welt ausgeben würde, dann wären diese Mittel sogar vorhanden.



Ausländer Keule? 

Wie wärst mit Banken Rettung und cum ex geschäfte? Da gab es ja auch "alimentierung".


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

Bei aller Liebe: Aber etwas bessere Rechtschreibung wäre schon angebracht. Man versteht mal wieder nur die Hälfte. -.-


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. November 2018)

Ich verstehe von dem Geschreibsel gar nichts.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Wenn der Staat dann noch einige Billionen weniger für die Alimentierung der restlichen Welt ausgeben würde, dann wären diese Mittel sogar vorhanden.




Dann werd mal konkreter


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

Welche Billionen eigentlich?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Welche Billionen eigentlich?



Für das Ausland und die ganze Flüchtlinge + Griechenland Hilfe 

Kommt bestimmt gleich


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. November 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Dann werd mal konkreter


Konkreter über das, was ich von deinem Beitrag in Folge mangelhafter Rechtschreibung nicht verstehe?


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Kommt bestimmt gleich


Also die übliche Schiene: Erst: Ausländer sind an allem Schuld und verhindern, dass man was gegen Armut, Wohnungsnot, etc. machen kann. Sollten die mal nicht da sein oder "vergessen" werden, lässt man den Mantel fallen und sagt ganz offen, dass einen Armut und Wohnungsnot eigentlich vollkommen am Allerwertesten vorbeigeht und dass Maßnahmen dagegen ja Sozialismus pur sind. Achja: Und der aktuelle Papst ist ein Kommunistenbengel.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. November 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Konkreter über das, was ich von deinem Beitrag in Folge mangelhafter Rechtschreibung nicht verstehe?





Hol doch deine "Fantasie Billionen " aus der Banken Rettung und cum ex geschäfte, statt von Leuten die nixs oder wenig haben.

Diesmal direkt , damit du es verstehst


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. November 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Für das Ausland und die ganze Flüchtlinge + Griechenland Hilfe


Will etwa etwa jemand etwas gegen die Rettung europäischer Bruderländer sagen? ( Ironiesmiley, Ausrufungszeichen ) Europa ist schließlich keine Schuldenunion. Das sind Darlehen. Zwar tilgungsfrei und mit 500 Jahren Laufzeit, aber echte Darlehen.


----------



## Pisaopfer (6. November 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Ich verstehe von dem Geschreibsel gar nichts.



Das merkt man.


----------



## EddyBaldon (6. November 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also die übliche Schiene: Erst: Ausländer sind an allem Schuld...


Das kann nur so stehen bleiben, wenn die aktuellen Regierungsmitglieder, die definitiv nicht von diesem Planeten stammen können, auch zu den Ausländern gezählt werden.


----------



## Poulton (6. November 2018)

EddyBaldon schrieb:


> Will etwa etwa jemand etwas gegen die Rettung europäischer Bruderländer sagen?


Damit werden ja zuallererst deutsche und französische Banken gerettet und gleichzeitig noch Rüstungsaufträge für die deutsche Rüstungswirtschaft bezahlt. Rechte Tasche, linke Tasche. Gewinne privatisieren und Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufbürden...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. November 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ausländer Keule?
> 
> Wie wärst mit Banken Rettung und cum ex geschäfte? Da gab es ja auch "alimentierung".



Aber das wäre doch gemein. Den armen, armen Immobilienspekulanten wurde doch gerade erst der Arsch gerettet, da kann man die doch jetzt nicht mit dem Mangel an bezahlbaren Wohnraum in Verbindung bringen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. November 2018)

Wobei das derzeit alle Kabarettsendungen machen. Mann, Sieber! vom 6. November 2018 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (4. Dezember 2018)

Ein signifikanter Teil der Immobilen in den Großstädten stammt wohl aus illegalen Geschäften und Geldwäsche. Diese Immobilen kann der Staat schon während des Ermittlungsverfahrens nach §73 ff. StGB einziehen. Eine Entschädigung gibt es natürlich nicht. 
In den eingezogenen Häusern kann der Staat dann Wohnungen zu angemessenen Preisen vermieten. 

Erst vor ein paar Wochen wurden 77 Immobilen bei Ermittlungen im OK-Bereich in Berlin eingezogen. https://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/...-immobilien-von-arabischem-clan/22815756.html

In Hamburg sollen etwa 10% der Immobilen mit Geld aus dunklen Kanälen finanziert sein. 
Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter
Wem gehoert Hamburg? - correctiv.org

*Edit*:
Heute gab es einen großen Schlag gegen die italienische Mafia, die vor allem Deutschland für Geldwäsche nutzt. 
Internationale Razzia gegen italienische Mafia - mehrere Festnahmen - ZDFmediathek (05.12.2018)
Bei den Zugriffen wurden auch Immobilien beschlagnahmt. 


			
				http://www.lvz.de/Region/Altenburg/Razzia-gegen-italienische-Mafia-auch-in-Altenburg schrieb:
			
		

> Dabei wurden 95.000 Euro in bar, Luxusgüter und mehrere Fahrzeuge sowie Immobilien im Wert von fünf Millionen Euro gesichert.


http://www.lvz.de/Region/Altenburg/Razzia-gegen-italienische-Mafia-auch-in-Altenburg


Edit2: 
Transparency-Studie: Immobilie kaufen - Drogengeld waschen
https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/geldwaesche-127.html (7.12.)


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Dezember 2018)

https://mobil.stern.de/amp/wirtscha...n-sorgen-fuer-andrang-bei-tafeln-8483268.html


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2018)

Ein Teil der Lösung könnte die neue Grundeigentümersteuer sein: Grundsteuer leistungsgerecht! | Telepolis


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Dezember 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ein Teil der Lösung könnte die neue Grundeigentümersteuer sein: Grundsteuer leistungsgerecht! | Telepolis



Naja keine Ahnung was da bringen soll, wieso nicht einfach viele soziale Wohnungen bauen lassen oder andere Lösung Sätze.

Aber hinterher würde man die auch verscherben


----------



## Poulton (11. Dezember 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber hinterher würde man die auch verscherben


Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufbürden, Gewinne privatisieren. Jahrzehntelang bewährtes Geschäftsmodel mit Zukunftsgarantie.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kosten der Allgemeinheit aufbürden, Gewinne privatisieren.



Könnte man auch mal umdrehen.


----------



## EyRaptor (11. Dezember 2018)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mal umdrehen.



Aber dann wird man immer sofort als Kommunist bezeichnet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Dezember 2018)

Man muss ja nicht immer alles als Beleidigung auffassen, was so gemeint war


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

Was habe ich  letztes gelesen, Geldwäsche mit Immobilien ,30 Mrd Höhe ?

Geldwaesche in Milliardenhoehe mit deutschen Immobilien  |  waz.de  | Wirtschaft
(Allerdings hat ein krimineller Hintergrund mitunter auch etwas Gutes für die Mieter. Den Geldwäschern geht es mehr um die Legalisierung ihres unrechtmäßig erworbenen Vermögens als um die Rendite daraus. Mieterhöhungen sind nach den Beobachtungen Müllers daher nicht zwangsläufig zu erwarten.) :p

War schon letztes Jahr bekannt  
Geldwaesche: Nix sehen, nix hoeren, nix sagen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2018)

Passend zum Thema ein Vergleich zu Wien:
Wien und die Mietpreisbremse | beck-community
https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-255610-dnKekLzB4UBgyY4tMfc4-ap4


----------



## Tengri86 (13. Dezember 2018)

Poulton schrieb:


> Passend zum Thema ein Vergleich zu Wien:
> Wien und die Mietpreisbremse | beck-community
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-255610-dnKekLzB4UBgyY4tMfc4-ap4



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-5.html#post9569049

Glaube nicht das in Deutschland mal was tut , da kommen eher mehr Wirtschafts Liberalen und Co. An die Macht und es wird schlimmer 

¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Sei dank.

Null Solidarität


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2018)

März sind wir schon mal los.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Dezember 2018)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> (Allerdings hat ein krimineller Hintergrund mitunter auch etwas Gutes für die Mieter. Den Geldwäschern geht es mehr um die Legalisierung ihres unrechtmäßig erworbenen Vermögens als um die Rendite daraus. Mieterhöhungen sind nach den Beobachtungen Müllers daher nicht zwangsläufig zu erwarten.) :p



Die Rendite wird aber sicher gerne mitgenommen. Nicht umsonst ist bei kriminellen Geschäften die Gewinnspanne am höchsten. 

Da wird dann auch entsprechender Druck gemacht, damit das so bleibt. Cum-Ex-Files: Ermittlungen gegen "Correctiv"-Chef | tagesschau.de 
Wobei es dazu recht klare Aussagen gibt, die man vielleicht direkt in den Gesetzestext des §17 UWG und den § 202d StGB als Ausnahme reinschreiben sollte:
Informationen ueber kriminelle Geschaefte sind keine "Geschaeftsgeheimnisse" — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## DKK007 (19. Februar 2019)

*Update: *
Mittlerweile kann sich mehr als die Hälfte der Berliner vorstellen Wohnungen großer Wohnungsgesellschaften wieder in den Besitz der Stadt und damit der Gesellschaft zu überführen.
Kampf um Berliner Wohnungsmarkt: Wohnland in Volkeshand - ZDFmediathek


Die Unterschriftensammlung zum Volksbegehren startet am 6. April.
Warum Deutsche Wohnen enteignen? - dwenteignens Webseite!


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Könnte man auch mal umdrehen.



Das wäre genauso falsch, wie es jetzt ist. Warum nicht einfach Kosten privatisieren, genauso wie (mögliche) Gewinne oder Verluste? Das wäre das einzig faire.

Wer Gewinne macht, soll sie haben und wer Verluste macht, soll Pleite gehen, weil er eben am Markt nicht bestanden hat.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2019)

Nur ist Facebook bis heute nicht Pleite. Insbesondere, da es eine kriminelle Vereinigung darstellt und sich nicht um Gesetze schert.


----------



## RossiCX (25. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mittlerweile kann sich mehr als die Hälfte der Berliner vorstellen Wohnungen großer Wohnungsgesellschaften wieder in den Besitz der Stadt und damit der Gesellschaft zu überführen.



Und wie soll die Pleitestadt das bezahlen?


----------



## Basti1988 (26. Februar 2019)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Und wie soll die Pleitestadt das bezahlen?



Länderfinanzausgleich, was wir nicht haben muss halt wer anderes zahlen. So geht Sozialismus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2019)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Und wie soll die Pleitestadt das bezahlen?



Vermögenssteuer, Finanztransaktionssteuer, Digitalsteuer

Sind schon mal drei Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist Facebook bis heute nicht Pleite. Insbesondere, da es eine kriminelle Vereinigung darstellt und sich nicht um Gesetze schert.



Nach welchem Urteil wurde Facebook als "kriminelle Vereinigung" eingestuft?


----------



## RtZk (26. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach welchem Urteil wurde Facebook als "kriminelle Vereinigung" eingestuft?



Für unsere kommunistischen Mitbürger ist jeder große Konzern eine kriminelle Vereinigung die enteignet gehört, Gerichte brauchen sie nicht.



DKK007 schrieb:


> *Update: *
> Mittlerweile kann sich mehr als die Hälfte der Berliner vorstellen Wohnungen großer Wohnungsgesellschaften wieder in den Besitz der Stadt und damit der Gesellschaft zu überführen.
> Kampf um Berliner Wohnungsmarkt: Wohnland in Volkeshand - ZDFmediathek
> 
> ...



Sollte niemanden wundern, Berlin ist eine bereits verlorene Stadt, linksversiffter geht es kaum.


----------



## RossiCX (26. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vermögenssteuer, Finanztransaktionssteuer, Digitalsteuer



Was ist Digitalsteuer? Die ersten beiden Steuerarten fallen imho nicht in die Steuerhoheit einzelner Länder.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Für unsere kommunistischen Mitbürger ist jeder große Konzern eine kriminelle Vereinigung die enteignet gehört, Gerichte brauchen sie nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> Sollte niemanden wundern, Berlin ist eine bereits verlorene Stadt, linksversiffter geht es kaum.




Bezahlbare Wohnraum und  Sozialwohnungen  sind linkversifte Gedankengut?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bezahlbare Wohnraum und  Sozialwohnungen  sind linkversifte Gedankengut?



Gibt es beides ausreichend. Was es hingegen nicht gibt, ist ein Anspruch in Stadt X zu wohnen. Wer sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann, muss halt woanders hinziehen. Eigentümer deswegen enteigenen zu wollen, das ist hingegen bestes kommunistisches Gedankengut. Das ist ja im Grunde die einzige Lösung, die linke Parteien anbieten können. Nicht etwa dafür zu sorgen, dass mehr gebaut wird (weil dann müsste man sich ja eingestehen, dass man maßgeblich daran schuld ist, das Bauen so teuer geworden ist), sondern den bestehenden Besitz schlicht demjenigen, der ihn gebaut hat, zu stehlen.


----------



## Tengri86 (27. Februar 2019)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-3.html#post9562539 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-3.html#post9562700

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-4.html#post9562875


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentümer deswegen enteigenen zu wollen, das ist hingegen bestes kommunistisches Gedankengut.



Genauso wie es bester Raubtierkapitalismus ist Wohnungen nur zu kaufen um daraus maximale Rendite schlagen zu können...

Außerdem mal für dich:

Recht auf Wohnen – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso wie es bester Raubtierkapitalismus ist Wohnungen nur zu kaufen um daraus maximale Rendite schlagen zu können...



Ist aber auch unerhört, wenn Leute Geld verdienen wollen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außerdem mal für dich: Recht auf Wohnen – Wikipedia



Das Recht auf Wohnen, klar. Nicht aber das Recht darauf zu wohnen, wo man es sich nicht leisten kann.

Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf in Stadt X zu wohnen, wenn man sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Bezahlbare Wohnraum und  Sozialwohnungen  sind linkversifte Gedankengut?


Täglich grüßt das Murmeltier:
Rotgruen-versifft – Diskursatlas





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=50XV_C9s9Ts

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist aber auch unerhört, wenn Leute Geld verdienen wollen.



Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen Geld verdienen und Leuten den bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu nehmen nur um die Daumenschraube des Gewinns bis zum Maximum anzuziehen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Recht auf Wohnen, klar. Nicht aber das Recht darauf zu wohnen, wo man es sich nicht leisten kann.
> 
> Es gibt keinen Rechtsanspruch darauf in Stadt X zu wohnen, wenn man sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann.



Sieht die UN aber anders:



> Dem UN-Ausschuss für wirtschaftliche, soziale und kulturelle Rechte  zufolge beinhalten Aspekte des Rechts auf Wohnen unter dem ICESCR auch:  rechtlichen Schutz des Arbeitsplatzes; die Verfügbarkeit von  Dienstleistungen, Materialien, Anlagen und Infrastruktur;  *Erschwinglichkeit;* Bewohnbarkeit; Zugänglichkeit, Lage und kulturelle  Angemessenheit.



Und sollte einem auch der gesunde Menschenverstand gebieten, aber ich weiß ja, du kommst jetzt wieder mit der gleichen realitätsfernen Phrase wie immer an (kein Recht auf Wohnraum beim Arbeitsplatz und Markt reguliert schon wenn Arbeitskräfte wie Krankenschwestern, Polizisten, ect. wegen Wohnraum fehlen, ect. pp. bla bla)...

Ist aber nicht so, wenn ich keinen bezahlbaren Wohnraum finde wohnen Menschen (trotz Arbeit) auf der Straße:

Obdachlos trotz Arbeit - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste

Es nützt nichts wenn ich 200km entfernt noch irgendwo eine bezahlbare Wohnung finde, aber dann keine Arbeit habe, oder die nicht mehr verlässlich wahrnehmen kann.
Womit wir wieder bei den Aspekten des Rechts auf Wohnen von der UN wären, Erschwinglichkeit der Wohnung sichert auch den Schutz des Arbeitsplatzes.

Von daher, ich sage ja, ist gut das Menschen wie du sich nur in der Kommunalpolitik abrackern dürfen, auf Bundesebene wärst du nur eine unhaltbare Totalkatastrophe mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen Geld verdienen und Leuten den bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu nehmen nur um die Daumenschraube des Gewinns bis zum Maximum anzuziehen.



Einen moralischen bestimmt, aber keinen rechtlichen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sieht die UN aber anders:



Erschwinglichkeit ist ja sehr schön subjektiv. Wie genau misst man „Erschwinglichkeit“?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und sollte einem auch der gesunde Menschenverstand bieten, aber ich weiß ja, du kommst jetzt wieder mit der gleichen realitätsfernen Phrase wie immer an (kein Recht auf Wohnraum beim Arbeitsplatz und Markt reguliert schon wenn Arbeitskräfte wie Krankenschwestern, Polizisten, ect. wegen Wohnraum fehlen, ect. pp. bla bla)...



Es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf in Stadt X zu wohnen. Und innerhalb von Stadt X gibt es keinen Anspruch darauf in Viertel X zu wohnen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist aber nicht so, wenn ich keinen bezahlbaren Wohnraum finde wohnen Menschen (trotz Arbeit) auf der Straße:
> 
> Obdachlos trotz Arbeit - Plusminus - ARD | Das Erste
> 
> ...



Es gibt mehr als genug bezahlbaren Wohnraum in erträglicher Pendelnähe. Wenn man natürlich nichts kann oder nur etwas kann, wo man morgen durch jemand günstigeren ersetzt werden kann, hat mehr als eine falsche Entscheidung im Leben getroffen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher, ich sage ja, ist gut das Menschen wie du sich nur in der Kommunalpolitik abrackern dürfen, auf Bundesebene wärst du eine unhaltbare Totalkatastrophe mehr in der Politik.



Weil ich nicht die große Herrlichkeit in Enteignung sehe? Damit kann ich leben.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von daher, ich sage ja, ist gut das Menschen wie du sich nur in der Kommunalpolitik abrackern dürfen, auf Bundesebene wärst du eine unhaltbare Totalkatastrophe mehr in der Politik.


Er dürfte wohl mit zu den lautstärksten Wortführern gegen Sozialwohnungen gehören, wenn in seinem Kaff auch nur angedacht wäre welche zu bauen. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass arme Menschen in seiner Nachbarschaft wohnen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und innerhalb von Stadt X gibt es keinen Anspruch darauf in Viertel X zu wohnen.


Stimmt. Ich bin für bedeutend mehr soziale Durchmischung in den Wohnquartieren, damit man gated communities auf der einen und Slums und  Elendsquartiere auf der anderen (bzw. Vorformen davon) verhindert. Ist  auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Beitrag zur inneren Sicherheit und  dem Sozialen Frieden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erschwinglichkeit ist ja sehr schön subjektiv. Wie genau misst man „Erschwinglichkeit“?


Das es sich Empfänger von Grundsicherung und Niedriglöhner leisten  können. Siehe dazu u.a. auch die Zugangsvorraussetzungen zum  Wohnberechtigungsschein.


Und auch wenn weiter vorne schonmal gebracht: Wien und die Mietpreisbremse | beck-community
https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-255610-dnKekLzB4UBgyY4tMfc4-ap4
Aber für bestimmte Personen wieder _Komlunimismus _pur.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Er dürfte wohl mit zu den lautstärksten Wortführern gegen Sozialwohnungen gehören, wenn in seinem Kaff auch nur angedacht wäre welche zu bauen. Kann ja schließlich nicht sein, dass arme Menschen in seiner Nachbarschaft wohnen.



Wohnungsbaufoerderung | FDP



Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt. Ich bin für bedeutend mehr soziale Durchmischung in den Wohnquartieren, damit man gated communities auf der einen und Slums und  Elendsquartiere auf der anderen (bzw. Vorformen davon) verhindert. Ist  auch ein nicht zu unterschätzender Beitrag zur inneren Sicherheit und  dem Sozialen Frieden.



Klar. Sofern sich die Leute das leisten können, dürfen die Viertel so bunt gemischt sein, wie nur möglich. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, gehört halt nicht ins bessere Viertel.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das es sich Empfänger von Grundsicherung und Niedriglöhner leisten  können. Siehe dazu u.a. auch die Zugangsvorraussetzungen zum  Wohnberechtigungsschein.



Können Sie. Nur halt nicht in Blankenese. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Und auch wenn weiter vorne schonmal gebracht: Wien und die Mietpreisbremse | beck-community
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/finanz...tml?ticket=ST-255610-dnKekLzB4UBgyY4tMfc4-ap4
> Aber für bestimmte Personen wieder _Komlunimismus _pur.



Yeah Preisregulierung. Das schafft bestimmt Anreize, damit mehr gebaut wird. 

Man könnte ja auch einfach dafür sorgen, dass bauen billiger wird, anstatt Bauherrn die Motivation fürs Bauen zu nehmen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wohnungsbaufoerderung | FDP


DGB - Bundesvorstand | Mietenwahnsinn stoppen – sozialen Wohnungsbau staerken!
Wie wirken Mietpreisbremse, Sozialer Wohnungsbau, Wohngeld? Neue Studie untersucht 77 Grossstaedte von Aachen bis Wuerzburg - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar. Sofern sich die Leute das leisten können, dürfen die Viertel so bunt gemischt sein, wie nur möglich. Wer es sich nicht leisten kann, gehört halt nicht ins bessere Viertel.


Segregation (Soziologie) – Wikipedia
https://www.armuts-und-reichtumsber...he-segregation.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3
Segregation in Deutschland: Die soziale Spaltung der Staedte nimmt zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Und sich dann über Parallelgesellschaften und Kriminalität wundern..



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Yeah Preisregulierung. Das schafft bestimmt Anreize, damit mehr gebaut wird.


Gerade das Beispiel Wien zeigt doch, dass Preisregulierung und Sozialer  Wohnungsbau funktionieren, um erschwinglichen Wohnraum für Viele zu  schaffen. Man munkelt dass das genau das ist, was Sozialstaat bedeutet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> DGB - Bundesvorstand | Mietenwahnsinn stoppen – sozialen Wohnungsbau staerken!
> Wie wirken Mietpreisbremse, Sozialer Wohnungsbau, Wohngeld? Neue Studie untersucht 77 Grossstaedte von Aachen bis Wuerzburg - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung



Ich bin gegen diese sozialistischen Eingriffe, aber bitte, wenn der Berliner Senat das demokratisch beschließt, ist das sein gutes Recht. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Segregation (Soziologie) – Wikipedia https://www.armuts-und-reichtumsber...he-segregation.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=3 Segregation in Deutschland: Die soziale Spaltung der Staedte nimmt zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Und? Ich möchte in Hamburg auch nicht in Harburg oder Steilshoop wohnen. Der Markt reguliert das schon sehr gut, wer wo wohnt. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Und sich dann über Parallelgesellschaften und Kriminalität wundern..



Für das eine gibt es Abschiebehaft und für das andere die Justiz.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für das eine gibt es Abschiebehaft und für das andere die Justiz.


Versuchen die Symptome zu behandeln ohne die Ursache zu bekämpfen. Hauptsache man kann seinem Marktradikalismus, Sozialdarwinismus und authoritah ausleben.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gibt es beides ausreichend. Was es hingegen nicht gibt, ist ein Anspruch in Stadt X zu wohnen. Wer sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann, muss halt woanders hinziehen. Eigentümer deswegen enteigenen zu wollen, das ist hingegen bestes kommunistisches Gedankengut. Das ist ja im Grunde die einzige Lösung, die linke Parteien anbieten können. Nicht etwa dafür zu sorgen, dass mehr gebaut wird (weil dann müsste man sich ja eingestehen, dass man maßgeblich daran schuld ist, das Bauen so teuer geworden ist), sondern den bestehenden Besitz schlicht demjenigen, der ihn gebaut hat, zu stehlen.



Sehe ich auch so, niemand hat ein Recht darauf in Stadt X zu wohnen. Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann dann ist eben Stadt X für einem nichts. Kommunistisches Gedankengut ist so lange gut bis das eigene Haus einem enteignet wird, gell?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Versuchen die Symptome zu behandeln ohne die Ursache zu bekämpfen. Hauptsache man kann seinem Marktradikalismus, Sozialdarwinismus und authoritah ausleben.



Ach jetzt ist der Leistungsgedanke schon „Sozialdarwinismus“? 

Und meiner Meinung nach ist es eher radikal Leute beklauen zu wollen, nur weil man sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann. Aber hey, jedem das seine.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Kommunistisches Gedankengut ist so lange gut bis das eigene Haus einem enteignet wird, gell?


Es geht nicht um irgendeinen Eigenheimbesitzer, der nebenbei noch eine Einraumwohnung in seinem Haus vermietet, sondern um Großunternehmen, die Teils auch noch Wohnraum der Nutzung entziehen und damit spekulieren. Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe und der gleiche Euphemismus, wie wenn Quandt und Co. als Familienunternehmen bezeichnet werden und nicht als das was sie sind: Oligarchen.

PS: Auf den Sozialstaat wird auch nur solange geschissen, bis man selber mal auf ihn angewiesen ist.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. Februar 2019)

Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)



München ist die Landeshauptstadt von Bayern und die drittgrößtes des Landes und dementsprechend wollen da viele hin.

Dazu aus dem von dir verlinkten Artikel:



> Die Preise sind in den vergangenen Monaten und Jahren immer weiter gestiegen. Das liegt unter anderem daran, dass so viele Menschen zuziehen: München wächst jährlich um fast 30.000 Einwohner – das entspricht der Größe einer Kleinstadt



Jedes Jahr 30.000 neue Einwohner. Der Wohnraum dafür muss ja erstmal entstehen. Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen nunmal den Preis. 

Wenn die Nachfrage nach München so hoch ist – und das ist sie ja offenbar – und das Angebot nicht oder nur unwesentlich steigt, dann steigt auch der Preis. Das ist keine Überraschung.

Es gibt keinen Anspruch darauf, in München zu wohnen.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um irgendeinen Eigenheimbesitzer, der nebenbei noch eine Einraumwohnung in seinem Haus vermietet, sondern um Großunternehmen, die Teils auch noch Wohnraum der Nutzung entziehen und damit spekulieren. Das sind zwei vollkommen unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe und der gleiche Euphemismus, wie wenn Quandt und Co. als Familienunternehmen bezeichnet werden und nicht als das was sie sind: Oligarchen.



Wo fängt es an und wo hört es auf? Auch die Quandt und Co. haben es sich erarbeitet so Reich zu sein. Wer viel arbeitet und viel Verantwortung trägt darf auch viel verdienen. 

Wie gesagt es muss niemand in teuren Städten wohnen wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann.  



Poulton schrieb:


> PS: Auf den Sozialstaat wird auch nur solange geschissen, bis man selber mal auf ihn angewiesen ist.



Es gibt einen Signifikanten Unterschied zwischen ALG I & ALG II (Hartz4). 

Wer gearbeitet hat, hat auch einen Anspruch auf ALG I, da gibt es überhaupt keine Diskussion.

Zum ALG II (Hartz4) muss ich ja nicht viel sagen... viel zu viel Geld... es soll die Grundsicherung sein und dazu gehört halt kein Luxus wie ihn sich einige meinen leisten zu müssen. 

Keine Bange, ich werde es nicht bei mir zu ALG II kommen lassen, dafür liebe ich den Luxus den ich mir gönne zu sehr.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2019)

In München ist die Situation deswegen so dramatisch, weil schon vor vielen Jahren angefangen wurde, Sozialwohungen abzustoßen und die Regierug großes Interesse daran hat, zahlungsfähige Spitzenverdiener von überall her anzulocken. Eben auf Kosten der Geringverdiener. Oder auch des Mittelstandes denn auch der hat es nicht mehr leicht, in Großstädten eine Bleibe zu finden.

Ich habe es schon mal erwähnt, Leute die Hartz IV beziehen und die Miete vom Staat gezahlt kriegen bleiben am Ende des Monats oft mehr Geld, als viele aus dem Mittelstand, die arbeiten gehen.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Auch die Quandt und Co. haben es sich  erarbeitet so Reich zu sein. Wer viel arbeitet und viel Verantwortung  trägt darf auch viel verdienen.


Die Quandts - NS-Verbrechen totgeschwiegen | Cicero Online
Richtig harte Arbeit... nicht.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer gearbeitet hat, hat auch einen Anspruch auf ALG I, da gibt es überhaupt keine Diskussion.


Und muss teilweise trotzdem noch mittels ALG2 aufstocken, weil es sonst nicht reicht.



> Zum ALG II (Hartz4) muss ich ja nicht viel sagen... viel zu viel Geld... es soll die Grundsicherung sein und dazu gehört halt kein Luxus wie ihn sich einige meinen leisten zu müssen.


Jetzt geht die Leier vom arbeitsscheuen und faulen ALG2-Bezieher wieder los, der sowieso viel zu viel bekommt. 



> Keine Bange, ich werde es nicht bei mir zu ALG II kommen lassen, dafür liebe ich den Luxus den ich mir gönne zu sehr.


Du bist Jahrgang 1988. Wir reden in zwanzig bis dreißig Jahren nochmal, wenn niemand mehr deinen faltigen Hintern will.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2019)

Kann man auch die Kinder von Adam Opel hinzufügen.
Opel hat sein Unternehmen selber aufgebaut und jahrelang geführt, seine Nachkommen haben es an GM verkauft und konnten von dem Geld heute noch in Saus und Braus leben, während, als das Unternehmen in die Krise schlitterte, tausende ihre Arbeitsplätze verloren.^^


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Keine Bange, ich werde es nicht bei mir zu ALG II kommen lassen, dafür liebe ich den Luxus den ich mir gönne zu sehr.



Erinnere dich daran, wenn du mit Anfang 50 keinen Job mehr hast oder die Scheidung das Geld weg gefressen hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Versuchen die Symptome zu behandeln ohne die Ursache zu bekämpfen.


Der Markt regelt das alles perfekt. Wenn Menschen z.B. zu arm sind, um sich Wohnungen zu leisten, dann sterben sie ohne Dach über dem Kopf über kurz oder lang. Problem im Sinne des Marktes gelöst. So ist das mit dem freien Markt. Wer keine Geld hat, interessiert nicht.


Darum muss gesetzlich eingegriffen werden, massiv sogar, so wir nicht das Recht des Stärkeren, ähhh heute des Reicheren, haben wollen.


----------



## Basti1988 (28. Februar 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Quandts - NS-Verbrechen totgeschwiegen | Cicero Online
> Richtig harte Arbeit... nicht.



Wir leben im hier und jetzt, heute sichert BMW und Co. über 130.000 Personen eine Zukunft. 



> Und muss teilweise trotzdem noch mittels ALG2 aufstocken, weil es sonst nicht reicht.



Niemand wurde gezwungen sich einen Job auszusuchen wo man so wenig verdient. 



> Jetzt geht die Leier vom arbeitsscheuen und faulen ALG2-Bezieher wieder los, der sowieso viel zu viel bekommt.



Was zu viel ist, ist halt zu viel. 



> Du bist Jahrgang 1988. Wir reden in zwanzig bis dreißig Jahren nochmal, wenn niemand mehr deinen faltigen Hintern will.



Was hat denn dann mein Faltiger Hintern damit zu tun? evil: Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, aber mit 50-60 sollte ich nicht Pflegebedürftig sein. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Erinnere dich daran, wenn du mit Anfang 50 keinen Job mehr hast oder die Scheidung das Geld weg gefressen hat.



Keine Bange, ich habe nicht vor zu Heiraten und mich Finanziell zu ruinieren.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Was zu viel ist, ist halt zu viel.


Manchmal hilft auch ein Blick ins Grundgesetz und zum Bundesverfassungsgericht: Bundesverfassungsgericht  -  Entscheidungen - Regelleistungen nach SGB II ("Hartz IV- Gesetz") nicht verfassungsgemaess
Kann natürlich auch sein, dass du dich hier als Verfassungsfeind outen willst. Nur zu. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, aber mit 50-60 sollte ich nicht Pflegebedürftig sein.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das nicht, aber wenn man sich mal die genaue Aufschlüsselung der  Arbeitslosen und Unterbeschäftigungsstatistiken der Bundesagentur für  Arbeit anschaut, dann sind dort u.a. 55+ und Alleinerziehende  überproportional stark vertreten. Letztere übrigens auch bei den Aufstockern.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Keine Bange, ich habe nicht vor zu Heiraten und mich Finanziell zu ruinieren.


Das sagst du so leicht daher in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum muss gesetzlich eingegriffen  werden, massiv sogar, so wir nicht das Recht des Stärkeren, ähhh heute  des Reicheren, haben wollen.


Einige hier haben sich ja schon offen dazu bekannt, dass sie das Recht des Reicheren (und vom Reich) befürworten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> [...] und die Regierug großes Interesse daran  hat, zahlungsfähige Spitzenverdiener von überall her anzulocken. Eben  auf Kosten der Geringverdiener. Oder auch des Mittelstandes denn auch  der hat es nicht mehr leicht, in Großstädten eine Bleibe zu  finden.


Man muss seine Spezi- und Amigo-Wirtschaft halt am laufen halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vermögenssteuer, Finanztransaktionssteuer, Digitalsteuer
> 
> Sind schon mal drei Möglichkeiten.



Nicht für eine Stadt oder ein Land, nur die letzten beiden sind schon für einen ganzen Staat schwierig. Aber kann über eine einfache Zwischenstufe Rückkaufpreise und -bedarf drastisch mindern: Konsequente Mietenbremse und Gesetze gegen Leerstand. Eigentum verpflichtet, es herrscht akute Wohnungsnot - dagegen kann man gesetzlich vorgehen. Gerade in den Boomstädten wird der Mangel an bezahlbaren Wohnraum massiv durch Spekulation angeheizt. Spekulieren kann man aber nur solange gut, wie die Mieten beliebig erhöht und das Objekt ohne Rücksicht auf Mieter verkauft werden kann. Wenn man die Zukunftsaussichten trübt und den Markt verlangsamt wird das Kapital aus der Blase ratzfatz abgezogen. In ettlichen Stadteilen Berlins müsste auch über die Bauplanung noch einiges gehen. Eine Luxussanierung mit neuen Balkonen, angebauten Fahrstühlen, etc. greift ins Stadtbild ein und kann im Bebauungsplan verboten werden. Und damit auch die beliebteste Maßnahme, um bestehnde Mieter mit angemessenen Verträgen und langen Kündigungsfristen aus ihren Wohnungen zu drängen.




Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wir leben im hier und jetzt, heute sichert BMW und Co. über 130.000 Personen eine Zukunft.



z.B. 6000 Lungenärzten, unzähligen Rettungssanitätern in der Nähe von Autobahnen, Schreinern die Carports für Stadtautos fabrizieren und nicht zu vergessen: Tankstellenbetreiber




> Niemand wurde gezwungen sich einen Job auszusuchen wo man so wenig verdient.



Nö, man darf auch als Obdachloser erfrieren/verhungern.
Das wars dann aber auch schon mit Wahlmöglichkeiten bei der Arge.



> Was zu viel ist, ist halt zu viel.



Es ist jeder hartzlich zum Selbstversuch eingeladen. Und jeder, der noch nie wenigstens 1 Jahr in der Nähe eines ALGII-Einkommens verbracht hat, sollte sich verdammt genau überlegen, auf welcher Grundlage er "viel" geschweige denn "zu viel" definiert.



> Was hat denn dann mein Faltiger Hintern damit zu tun? evil: Ich weiß worauf du hinaus willst, aber mit 50-60 sollte ich nicht Pflegebedürftig sein.



Letzteres braucht nur einen Unfall, aber Poulton dürfte eher den Wert deines Arschs auf dem Arbeitsmarkt gemeint haben. Da haben schon so manche mit ende 40 überrascht feststellen müssen, dass sie und ihre Tätigkeit verdammt leicht ersetz/verzichtbar waren und niemand, absolut niemand einen 50 jährigen für eine neue Tätigkeit nimmt, wenn er einen 25 jährigen zum gleichen Preis haben kann.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nach welchem Urteil wurde Facebook als "kriminelle Vereinigung" eingestuft?



Facebook soll Kinder bewusst zum Geldausgeben in Online-Spielen verleitet haben | heise online
Ob Nutzer oder nicht: Facebook legt Schattenprofile ueber alle an – netzpolitik.org
Bundeskartellamt: Facebook soll angehaeufte Daten entbuendeln  | heise online
Irische Datenschuetzer: Sieben Verfahren gegen Facebook | heise online
Facebook droht Milliarden-Strafe wegen unerlaubter Datenweitergabe  | heise online

Facebook überwacht illegal alle Personen, die sich kritisch über Facebook äußern und damit Facebooks MACHT gefährden. Das sind eindeutig Eigenschaften einer Kriminellen Vereinigung, oder kurz Mafia.
'Big Brother' Facebook: Gefaehrder werden per App verfolgt | heise online


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> > Es gibt aber einen Unterschied zwischen Geld verdienen und Leuten den bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu nehmen nur um die Daumenschraube des Gewinns bis zum Maximum anzuziehen.
> 
> 
> Einen moralischen bestimmt, aber keinen rechtlichen.



Das soll sich jetzt ändern, nachdem die Mietbreisbremse nicht wirkt. 
Wobei die Vermieter in diesem Fall Vonovia auch Leistungen über die Nebenkosten abrechnen, die nie erbracht wurden. Da müssten die Staatsanwaltschaft eigentlich ein Verfahren wegen Betruges einleiten. 
Vonovia-Mieter in Dresden zweifeln Nebenkosten an | MDR.DE

Insbesondere, wird hier der Markt umgangen, indem die Dienste zu überhöhten Preisen an eigene Tochterfirmen vergeben werden, also fast schon Geldwäsche.


----------



## RtZk (28. Februar 2019)

Sprach der Richter DKK007, ach warte du bist keiner und noch nicht mal Jurist, dann schlage ich dir den Gang zum Rechtsanwalt vor und klage Facebook als Kriminelle Vereinigung an, viel Spaß dabei wie er dich auslacht oder übers Ohr haut.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

Ne angehender Ermittler. Die Anklage macht also auf Staatskosten die Staatsanwaltschaft. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, niemand hat ein Recht darauf in Stadt X zu wohnen. Wenn man es sich nicht leisten kann dann ist eben Stadt X für einem nichts. Kommunistisches Gedankengut ist so lange gut bis das eigene Haus einem enteignet wird, gell?



Es hat auch niemand ein Recht mehrere Häuser zu besitzen, in dem er selber nicht wohnt.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer gearbeitet hat, hat auch einen Anspruch auf ALG I, da gibt es überhaupt keine Diskussion.



Aber nur wenige Monate. Danach rutscht man dank Schröder automatisch in Harz4.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ne angehender Ermittler.


Um so schlimmer dass du Regelmäßig durch Vorverurteilungen auffällst.
Man muss ja FB nicht lieben, aber gerade mit deinem Hintergrund sollte man Bezeichnungen die noch nicht einmal im Rahmen der bestehenden Klagen auftauchen doch wirklich etwas sparsamer einsetzen.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Es hat auch niemand ein Recht mehrere Häuser zu besitzen, in dem er selber nicht wohnt.


Doch, das ist deutsches Recht. 
Was Derjenige bitte nicht tuen sollte ist bei der Miete zu wuchern und/oder Leerstand zu provozieren. Dort ist auch sicher noch Potenzial für Gesetzesnovellen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Um so schlimmer dass du Regelmäßig durch Vorverurteilungen auffällst.



Was heißt Vorverurteilung. Ich sehe einfach einen entsprechenden Anfangsverdacht.


----------



## Olstyle (28. Februar 2019)

Du schreibst "ist..." und stellst damit eine Tatsachenbehauptung auf statt eine Vermutung zu äußern wie "ich glaube sie ähnelt einer...".


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2019)

> Nur ist Facebook bis heute nicht Pleite.



Stimmt schließlich auch. In den anderen Sätzen von vorhin kommt inkl. Nutzung von Strg+F kein "ist" vor.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Niemand wurde gezwungen sich einen Job auszusuchen wo man so wenig verdient.



Zwingt dich auch niemand hier mit solch unsozialen Äußerungen aufzuwarten und trotzdem tust du es, oh wait a moment, ob da nicht doch auch irgendwo dein bisheriger Werdegang dazu beiträgt das du solche Äußerungen tätigst? 



Poulton schrieb:


> Einige hier haben sich ja schon offen dazu bekannt, dass sie das Recht des Reicheren (und vom Reich) befürworten.



Was erwartest du von Menschen die Donald (Blondi) Trump für vernünftig halten? 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Man muss seine Spezi- und Amigo-Wirtschaft halt am laufen halten.



Wie sagte schon Donald Trumps Papa?
Reiche Menschen haben halt die besseren Gene, die sie erfolgreicher und somit "überlegener" machen als andere. 
Wer ist nicht gerne im "Kreis" der "Herrenrasse"?


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

Trump selbst hat erst gesagt, Afrika ist super, weil seine Freunde dort viel Geld verdient haben und reich geworden sind. Dafür sind Millionen Arm geworden. 


			
				https://www.welt.de/politik/ausland/article168866729/Trump-spricht-vor-afrikanischen-Staatschefs-von-Nambia.html schrieb:
			
		

> „Ich habe so viele Freunde, die in Ihre Länder gehen und versuchen, reich zu werden“, sagte der Immobilienmilliardär bei dem Treffen am Rande der UN-Vollversammlung in New York. Afrika habe wirklich „enormes unternehmerisches Potenzial“.




_Reicher Mann und armer Mann_
_standen da und sahn sich an._
_Und der Arme sagte bleich:_
_»Wär ich nicht arm, wärst du nicht reich«._

Bertolt Brecht
Florian Helms | Europaeischer Wettbewerb


----------



## Basti1988 (1. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ne angehender Ermittler. Die Anklage macht also auf Staatskosten die Staatsanwaltschaft.
> 
> 
> Es hat auch niemand ein Recht mehrere Häuser zu besitzen, in dem er selber nicht wohnt.



Wieso nicht? Willst du keines für deine Kinder bauen? Oder später von den Einnahmen deinen Lebensabend bestreiten? Oder bist du nur neidisch weil es einige geschafft haben und du nicht? 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber nur wenige Monate. Danach rutscht man dank Schröder automatisch in Harz4.



Wenige Monate? Also 5-24 Monate, je nach Voraussetzung sind nicht wenig.  Wer in dieser Zeit keinen Job findet, hat sich entweder auf der Faulen Haut ausgeruht oder damals in der Schule nichts aus seinem Leben gemacht (Unterqualifiziert).

Wie lange Sie Arbeitslosengeld (ALG I) bekommen, hängt von Ihrem Alter ab und davon, wie lange Sie vor der Arbeitslosigkeit als Arbeitnehmer beschäftigt waren.
Haben Sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre mindestens 12 Monate versicherungspflichtig gearbeitet, können Sie 6 Monate Leistungen beziehen.
Haben Sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre mindestens 16 Monate versicherungspflichtig gearbeitet, können Sie 8 Monate ALG I beziehen.
Bei mindestens 20 Monaten Beschäftigung erhalten Sie 10 Monate lang Geld. Und nach 24 Monaten Beschäftigung bekommen Sie 12 Monate ALG I.
Sind Sie jünger als 50, bekommen Sie höchstens 12 Monate lang Arbeitslosengeld. Sind Sie 50 Jahre alt oder älter, können Sie unter Umständen länger Leistungen beziehen, als Über-58-Jähriger bis zu 24 Monate lang.
Quelle: Arbeitslos: Wie lang kann ich Arbeitslosengeld beziehen? Bezugsdauer ALG - Finanztip




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zwingt dich auch niemand hier mit solch unsozialen Äußerungen aufzuwarten und trotzdem tust du es, oh wait a moment, ob da nicht doch auch irgendwo dein bisheriger Werdegang dazu beiträgt das du solche Äußerungen tätigst?



Wer viel arbeitet und fleißig ist, hat es sich halt verdient. 



> Was erwartest du von Menschen die Donald (Blondi) Trump für vernünftig halten?



*gähn* Was erwarte ich schon von Kommunisten die nicht arbeiten und sich von der Allgemeinheit durchfüttern lassen wollen. 
PS: Spielen wir jetzt das Spiel wer die lustigsten Phrasen raus kloppt? *Phrasenschwein bereit legt*

2€ Haben wir jetzt schon zusammen. 



> Wie sagte schon Donald Trumps Papa?
> Reiche Menschen haben halt die besseren Gene, die sie erfolgreicher und somit "überlegender" machen als andere.
> Wer ist nicht gerne im "Kreis" der "Herrenrasse"?



Ist das Wissenschaftlich bestätigt worden?  Ich kann mich nicht mit dieser Aussage identifizieren.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wie lange Sie Arbeitslosengeld (ALG I) bekommen, hängt von Ihrem Alter ab und davon, wie lange Sie vor der Arbeitslosigkeit als Arbeitnehmer beschäftigt waren.
> Haben Sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre mindestens 12 Monate versicherungspflichtig gearbeitet, können Sie 6 Monate Leistungen beziehen.
> Haben Sie innerhalb der letzten zwei Jahre mindestens 16 Monate versicherungspflichtig gearbeitet, können Sie 8 Monate ALG I beziehen.
> Bei mindestens 20 Monaten Beschäftigung erhalten Sie 10 Monate lang Geld. Und nach 24 Monaten Beschäftigung bekommen Sie 12 Monate ALG I.
> ...



Wie gesagt wenige Monate. Länger als 24 Monate Arbeit muss man erst mal schaffen, denn viele Verträge sind befristet. Insbesondere im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sind 3 Monate Standard.

Zumindest muss ich mir dann mal als Beamter darüber, wie über die Rente keine Gedanken machen. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Willst du keines für deine Kinder bauen? Oder später von den Einnahmen deinen Lebensabend bestreiten? Oder bist du nur neidisch weil es einige geschafft haben und du nicht?



Wenn man selber ein Haus baut, dann wohnt man da auch und vermietet es nicht. Das Problem sind dazu noch die Häuser mit ausschließlich Eigentumswohnungen, wo also überhaupt nichts vermietet wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Mieten in Berlin werden immer teurer.


Es ist schwierig. Zum einen waren die Mieten in Berlin immer extrem niedrig, weil die Stadt bis 1989 keine Attraktivität hatte. Nach dem Mauerfall gab es extrem billigen Wohnraum, aber keine Arbeit. In Berlin gab es bis ca. zum Jahr 2000 Wohnungen nachgeschmissen, zum kaufen wie zum Mieten, zum Teil aber in verheerendem Zustand, gerade im ehemaligen Ostberlin. Berlin ist dann relativ schnell auf das Niveau anderer Großstädte gekommen, insbesondere auch, weil die Verdienstmöglichkeiten besser und besser wurden. Prozentuall gesehen wird einem bei den Veränderungen schwindelig, absolut betrachtet ist es weniger dramatisch, oder besser gesagt, genauso dramatisch wie überall.

Der Schritt hin zu mehr Sozialwohnungen oder anderen Förderungsoptionen ist notwendig. Es war Schröder, der alte Butzemann, der Wohnungsbauförderungen auf ein Haus oder eine Wohnung pro Privatperson beschränken lies. Damit war der private Wohnungsbausektor tot und heute haben wir nur noch "Heuschrecken", die bauen. Enteignen wäre ein probates Mittel. Die heutigen Mieten verstoßen gegen das Grundgesetz. Eigentum verpflichtet und dient nicht zur hemmungslosen Bereicherung.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer viel arbeitet und fleißig ist, hat es sich halt verdient.


Es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, die fleißig sind und hart arbeiten, aber trotzdem kaum über die Runden kommen.
Daneben gibt's halt dann noch die dicken Manager, die ein Unternehmen nach dem anderen an die Wand fahren dürfen, wodurch tausende Stellen gestrichen werden müssen, der Typ selber aber 'ne fette Abfindung bekommt.
Und dann gibt's natürlich noch die reichen Erben, die nur deshalb auf einem riesigen Vermögen sitzen, weil ihre Eltern und möglicherweise auch noch deren Eltern stinkreich waren und sich ein anderer die Kohle erarbeitet hat.


----------



## Basti1988 (1. März 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt eine ganze Menge Leute, die fleißig sind und hart arbeiten, aber trotzdem kaum über die Runden kommen.
> Daneben gibt's halt dann noch die dicken Manager, die ein Unternehmen nach dem anderen an die Wand fahren dürfen, wodurch tausende Stellen gestrichen werden müssen, der Typ selber aber 'ne fette Abfindung bekommt.
> Und dann gibt's natürlich noch die reichen Erben, die nur deshalb auf einem riesigen Vermögen sitzen, weil ihre Eltern und möglicherweise auch noch deren Eltern stinkreich waren und sich ein anderer die Kohle erarbeitet hat.



Immer sind die Schuld die mehr verdienen. 

Einkommensteuer: 10 Prozent zahlen 50 Prozent

So wie du sprichst gehörst du sicher zu den 30% die gar keine Einkommensteuer zahlen, anders kann ich mir deinen Hass nicht erklären. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Schritt hin zu mehr Sozialwohnungen oder anderen Förderungsoptionen ist notwendig. Es war Schröder der alte Butzemann, der Wohnungsbauförderungen auf ein Haus oder eine Wohnung pro Privarperson beschränken lies. Damit war der private Wohnungsbausektor tot, und heute haben wir nur noch Heuschrecken, die bauen. Enteignen wäre ein probates Mittel. Die heutigen Mieten verstoßen gegen das Grundgesetz. Eigentum verpflichtet und dient nicht zur hemmungslosen Bereicherung.



Schon mal was von Sanierung/Modernisierung gehört? Wenn du mit der Miete die eigentlichen Kosten deckelst kommst du nicht weit. Spätestens in 10-20 Jahren wird dich das einholen und du machst ein persönliches Verlustgeschäft.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. März 2019)

Pflegekräfte und Helfer  bringen auch keine Leistungen  so wie Leute die in sozialbereich arbeiten 

Ironie


Die meisten packen keine 100 Prozent Stelle, 
Schon gar nicht die älteren.(Ergo weniger Geld  und Lohnsteuer)
(Mitarbeiter Durchschnittsalter  50+ ) 
Dann kommen solche  Basti's und posten nur schund


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> So wie du sprichst gehörst du sicher zu den 30% die gar keine Einkommensteuer zahlen, anders kann ich mir deinen Hass nicht erklären.



Mit unter 450€ im Monat muss ich überhaupt keine Steuern zahlen, sondern nur die paar Euro Rentenbeitrag. 

Wer mehr als 4000€ Brutto hat, kann es sich auch leisten Steuern zu zahlen.


----------



## Basti1988 (1. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit unter 450€ im Monat muss ich überhaupt keine Steuern zahlen, sondern nur die paar Euro Rentenbeitrag.
> 
> Wer mehr als 4000€ Brutto hat, kann es sich auch leisten Steuern zu zahlen.



Das passt aber nicht, dann hätten wir ein riesiges Steuerloch und wir könnten ja den ganzen Nutznießern der Sozialen Hängematte nichts zahlen.  Oder meinst du die entsprechenden Personen müssten halt noch mehr Steuern zahlen... so 60%?


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenige Monate. Länger als 24 Monate  Arbeit muss man erst mal schaffen, denn viele Verträge sind befristet.  Insbesondere im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sind 3 Monate  Standard.


Kettenbefristung und ähnliche Späßchen. Möglich geworden durch Hartz 1, welches zum 1.1.2003 in Kraft trat. Danke Schröder... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Nightslaver schrieb:


> [...]


Es wurde der Urheber beim dritten Zitat verwechselt.



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Einkommensteuer: 10 Prozent zahlen 50 Prozent


Und wo ist jetzt genau das Problem, wenn die Reichsten den größten Teil zum Kuchen beitragen? Nennt sich Solidaritätsprinzip und ist zentraler Bestandteil des unter Ewigkeitsgarantie stehenden Verfassungsgrundsatz des Sozialstaat. Auch wenn es Verfassungsfeinden, die der Ideologie einer Sklavenhaltergesellschaft anhängen, nicht passen mag. 

Achja: Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Immer sind die Schuld die mehr verdienen.
> 
> Einkommensteuer: 10 Prozent zahlen 50 Prozent
> 
> So wie du sprichst gehörst du sicher zu den 30% die gar keine Einkommensteuer zahlen, anders kann ich mir deinen *Hass* nicht erklären.


Was soll die Polemik?
Wer redet davon, dass ich irgendjemand oder etwas "hasse"?
Und was ändert das an den Tatsachen?

Die Realtiät sieht hierzulande halt nunmal so aus, dass die Abgabenlast dermaßen hoch ist, weil Arbeit deutlich mehr besteuert wird, als Vermögen. Wenn du also nicht grade in der Automobil-, Rüstungs-, oder Metallbranche arbeitest, bleibt dir am Monatsende mit allen anderen Ausgaben, die anfallen, erschreckend wenig Geld.

Der Staat scheffelt durch die hiesige Wirtschaft Milliarden und noch mehr Milliarden, aber der arbeitende Bürger wird immer weiter geschröpft. Und dann wundern, wenn einem die Wähler abgehen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Immer sind die Schuld die mehr verdienen.
> 
> Einkommensteuer: 10 Prozent zahlen 50 Prozent
> 
> So wie du sprichst gehörst du sicher zu den 30% die gar keine Einkommensteuer zahlen, anders kann ich mir deinen Hass nicht erklären.



Das ist doch nicht mal das Problem.
Wie viel von seinem Gehalt muss jemand für Sozialversicherungen bezahlen, wenn er 20.000€ im Monat verdient?
Wie viel von seinem Gehalt muss jemand für Sozialversicherungen bezahlen, wenn er 2000€ im Monat verdient?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Realtiät sieht hierzulande halt nunmal so aus, dass die Abgabenlast dermaßen hoch ist, weil Arbeit deutlich mehr besteuert wird, als Vermögen. Wenn du also nicht grade in der Automobil-, Rüstungs-, oder Metallbranche arbeitest, bleibt dir am Monatsende mit allen anderen Ausgaben, die anfallen, erschreckend wenig Geld.



Daran erkennt man eben gute Lobbyarbeit. Die Reichen haben die Gesetzgebung soweit manipuliert, dass sie davon profitieren.
Ist ja bei der Landwirtschaft nicht anders, wo die mehr kriegen, die mehr Fläche und damit mehr Tiere halten. Nachhaltigkeit interessiert da nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit unter 450€ im Monat


Man muss nur das richtige studieren, sich gut vernetzen, dann klingt die Kasse. Diese Berliner Anwälte, die das Verteidigungsministerium beraten, werden sich gute Wohnungen in Berlin leisten kommen, denn mit 380,-€ Stundensatz kommt man über die Runden. Es liegt an jedem selber, was er aus seinem Leben macht. Z.B. könnten wir alle für gerechtete Bezahlung kämpfen, anstatt, wie es vele tun, am Mindestlohn zu krepseln.

_"... Für den rechtlichen Beistand plant das Ministerium ein Budget von  80.000 Euro ein, mit den Anwälten können fixe Honorarsätze von bis zu  380 Euro pro Stunde vereinbart werden...."_
Ursula von der Leyen heuert Berater fuer Berateraffaere an - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## blautemple (1. März 2019)

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn es keine Friseure, Müllmänner usw. mehr in den Großstädten gibt weil die sich das Leben dort schlicht nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn es keine Friseure, Müllmänner usw. mehr in den Großstädten gibt weil die sich das Leben dort schlicht nicht mehr leisten können.


Die pendeln dann. Unsere Wachleute, die jeden Tag bis zu 14h arbeiten, pendeln aus Magdeburg nach Hannover. Jeden Tag hin und zurück. Also noch 1,5h Fahrt pro Richtung zur Arbeitszeit, dazu Fahrtkosten, die das minimale Gehalt weiter unter den Hartz IV Satz drücken. Aber ich versuche seit Jahren, die jungen Bengel zu bewegen, sich weiter zu bilden.


----------



## blautemple (1. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die pendeln dann. Unsere Wachleute, die jeden Tag bis zu 14h arbeiten, pendeln aus Magdeburg nach Hannover. Jeden Tag hin und zurück. Also noch 1,5h Fahrt pro Richtung zur Arbeitszeit, dazu Fahrtkosten, die das minimale Gehalt weiter unter den Hartz IV Satz drücken. Aber ich versuche seit Jahren, die jungen Bengel zu bewegen, sich weiter zu bilden.



Ist ja schön und gut wenn die sich weiterbilden, nur muss irgendjemand diese Arbeit machen. Oder auch so Jobs wie Arzthelfer...
Aber was rege ich mich eigentlich auf, es ändert sich ja doch nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ist ja schön und gut wenn die sich weiterbilden, nur muss irgendjemand diese Arbeit machen. Oder auch so Jobs wie Arzthelfer...
> Aber was rege ich mich eigentlich auf, es ändert sich ja doch nichts.


Es würde schon reichen, wenn die Gehälter passend sind. Frauenberufe, wie Arzthelfer, sind immer schlecht bezahlt, weil es die Frauen mit sich machen lassen. Wenn ich die Bedingungen sehe, zu denen Kinder aus meinem Mentorenprogramm Ausbildungen anfangen, dann ist das unfassbar. Ich lese immer deren Arbeitsverträge gegen und das ist reine Ausbeutung. Die Wachmänner bekommen ihr Geld über die Stunden, weil 14h Nachtschicht zum Mindestlohn zum Überleben reichen. 

Du hast Recht, die Jobs müssen gemacht werden, dazu gehören aber auch sinnvolle Gesamtpakete und keine gnadenlose Ausbeutung am Mindestlohn mir dann nicht langen Fahrtzeiten. Da braut sich was zusammen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die pendeln dann. Unsere Wachleute, die jeden Tag bis zu 14h arbeiten, pendeln aus Magdeburg nach Hannover. Jeden Tag hin und zurück. Also noch 1,5h Fahrt pro Richtung zur Arbeitszeit, dazu Fahrtkosten, die das minimale Gehalt weiter unter den Hartz IV Satz drücken. Aber ich versuche seit Jahren, die jungen Bengel zu bewegen, sich weiter zu bilden.



Wobei dafür dann eben die Zeit sein muss. Für die Arbeit als Wachmann reicht eine einfache Sachkundeprüfung nach §34a GewO. Der erste Teil ist MutipleChoice und der zweite mündlich.


----------



## RossiCX (1. März 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich Stadt X nicht leisten kann, muss halt woanders hinziehen.



Tja, dann gibt es demnächst in Hamburg und München eben keine Müllmänner, Polizisten und Krankenpfleger mehr, wenn die alle wegziehen


----------



## DKK007 (1. März 2019)

RossiCX schrieb:


> Tja, dann gibt es demnächst in Hamburg und München eben keine Müllmänner, Polizisten und Krankenpfleger mehr, wenn die alle wegziehen



Zumal die Preise in kleineren Städten auch steigen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Wer viel arbeitet und fleißig ist, hat es sich halt verdient.



Na musstest mal eben korrigieren weil man in der Ursprungsversion so schön rauslesen konnte wie du dir anmaßt zu behaupten das jeder der keinen Erfolg hat nicht hart arbeiten würde, weil er ja sonst "Erfolg" haben müsste? 
Man könnte ja schon irgendwie behaupten das dies eine zimlich arrogante Einstellung ist die du an den Tag legst, Menschen ihren Fleiß absprechen zu wollen, sofern sie keinen Erfolg haben, aber so kennt man das ja von neoliberalen Sozialdarwinisten,  im tiefesten Herzen sind alle die die auf der Strecke bleiben halt doch nur "unwertes Leben". 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> *gähn* Was erwarte ich schon von Kommunisten die nicht arbeiten und sich von der Allgemeinheit durchfüttern lassen wollen.



Ach jetzt bin ich schon Kommunist, weil ich noch ein soziales Gewissen habe? Eigentlich dachte ich ja mal das C in CDU, wo ich inzwischen seit 13 Jahren Parteimitgleid bin, stünde für christlich und ein Bestandteil des Christentum wäre Mitgefühl und Nächstenliebe mit den Schwächeren, auch wenn ich persöhnlich jetzt nicht unbedingt an Gott glaube, sind mir solche Werte doch wichtig...

Wenn ich jetzt schon Kommunist bin, verdammt, ist die CDU jetzt also auch schon so eine linksversiffte Partei, ja? 
Aber gut, wenn mich wirtschaftliche Nachhaltigkeit und Sozialer Frieden zum "Kommunisten" machen, weil ich nicht die Werte der neoliberalen Wirtschaftsnutten hochhalte, bitte, bin ich freuden ein "Kommunist" (auch wenn ich im Grunde von der Defnition eines Kommunisten so weit weg bin wie Blauwale vom Leben an Land).



Basti1988 schrieb:


> PS: Spielen wir jetzt das Spiel wer die lustigsten Phrasen raus kloppt? *Phrasenschwein bereit legt*
> 
> 2€ Haben wir jetzt schon zusammen.



Ach lass mal, da könnte ich dich nie übertreffen, im hohle und realitätsferne Phrasen Kloppen bist du deutlich besser als ich, schließlich übst das ja permanent "fleißig" und "inflationär", da sei dir dein "Erfolg" und die dadrin und die 2 Euro gegeönt. 



Basti1988 schrieb:


> Ist das Wissenschaftlich bestätigt worden?  Ich kann mich nicht mit dieser Aussage identifizieren.



Seit wann braucht es eine wissenschaftliche Bestätigung für sowas, damit man so einen Schmuh glaubt? Die Nazis hat mangelnde wissenschaftliche Belegbarkeit auch nicht davon abgehalten sich für Herrenmenschen zu halten, Verschwörungstheoretiker hält wissenschaftliche Belegbarkeit auch nicht davon ab die Erde für eine Scheibe zu halten, oder 9/11 für eine Verschwörung der US-Regierung und verschiedene Menschen mit viel Geld glauben halt das ihr Geld sie zu besseren Menschen machen würde, da braucht es weiß Gott keine Wissenschaft für, oder seit wann bestimmen Gene über das Glück das man hat als Erbe eines Vermögens geboren zu werden?

Aber mal davon ab richtete sich meine Aussage garnicht an dich, wie kommts also das du dich da angesprochen fühlst? Ein ausgeprägter Narzissmus? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal die Preise in kleineren Städten auch steigen.



Natürlich steigen die, ist ja nicht so als würden die Leute nicht in die Gebiete ziehen wo die Mieten noch bezahlbar sind. Wenn aber plötzlich alle dort Wohnraum suchen steigen eben auch da die Mieten und kommen plötzlich die Geldhaie hinterher, immer wie die Stechmücken dem maximierbaren Gewinn folgend.
Wird nicht zu lange dauern und auch in den kleineren Städten werden die Mieten grenzwertig werden.
Das Ganze geht solange weiter bis die Blase irgendwann platzen wird.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eigentlich dachte ich ja mal das C in CDU, wo ich Parteimitgleid bin, stünde für christlich und ein Bestandteil des Christentum wäre Mitgefühl und Nächstenliebe mit den Schwächeren, auch wenn ich persöhnlich jetzt nicht unbedingt an Gott glaube, sind mir solche Werte doch wichtig...


Die CDU ist alles, nur keine Herz-Jesu-Partei. Für mich ist sie der Inbegriff von Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft, Sozialabbau und das, was du als Wirtschaftsnuttentum bezeichnest hast.

PS: Fehlt nur noch, dass du in der Kristina-Schröder-Jugend gewesen bist.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die CDU ist alles, nur keine Herz-Jesu-Partei. Für mich ist sie der Inbegriff von Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft, Sozialabbau und das, was du als Wirtschaftsnuttentum bezeichnest hast.



Ich weiß, nur braucht jeder Sündenpfuhl halt sein Gewissen, selbst wenn es nur einen kleine Platz einnimmt.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich weiß, nur braucht jeder Sündenpfuhl halt sein Gewissen, selbst wenn es nur einen kleine Platz einnimmt.


Bist du also auch Aktionär bei Deutsche Wohnen?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bist du also auch Aktionär bei Deutsche Wohnen?



Wozu, die brauchen doch keines und irgendwann braucht man doch auch noch die Zeit fürs eigene Gewissen. 

Ist dann immer Samstags nach dem Frühstück, wo ich hilflosen Menschen, in diesem Fall kleinen Kindern, ihren Loly klaue, ist zeitnah auch viel befriedigender als darauf zu warten das Menschen für meine Rendite irgendwann aus ihren Wohnungen fliegen und die VW Aktien wollen auch für die rosigen Finanzen gepflegt werden.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andregee (3. März 2019)

blautemple schrieb:


> Ich bin ja mal gespannt was passiert wenn es keine Friseure, Müllmänner usw. mehr in den Großstädten gibt weil die sich das Leben dort schlicht nicht mehr leisten können.


Interessant wäre es auch, wenn diejenigen die propagieren, das die Höhe des Verdienstes einzig mit dem Fleiß korreliert, beim Friseur  usw deutlich stärker zu Kasse gebeten werden würden, um den Menschen eine gerechte Bezahlung zukommen zu lassen. Aber nein das würde ja sinkende Reallöhne für die Elite bedeuten wenn die Kosten steigen. Unglaublich das angeblich gebildete Menschen noch der Mär des Kapitalismus erliegen und glauben das jeder nur fleißig sein muss, um am Wohlstand partizipieren zu können, dabei hat wie vorhin zitiert selbst der alte Brecht das Wirtschaftssystem schon durchschaut, das der Reichtum des einen, die Armut der anderen bedeutet, Sicher kann jeder reich werden, aber nicht alle, wie im Lotto. Deutschland geht es auch nur so gut weil hier fleißig gearbeitet wird so man einen massiven Exportüberschuss für sich verbuchen kann während in südlichen Gefilden Europas die Hängematte regiert. Würden alle Länder dank fleißiger Staatsangehöriger einfach nur mehr ex- als importieren, wären  alle wohl Probleme gelöst.[emoji23]
Das Lohnniveau einzelner Sparten hat nicht nur mit dem Fleiß zu tun, sondern folgt dem einfachen Prinzip von Angebot und Nachfrage. Würden Akademiker den Arbeitsmarkt überfluten und Friseure sowie Arzthelferinen usw eine Mangelware darstellen, würde sich das Lohngefüge sicher verändern 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (3. März 2019)

Basti1988 schrieb:


> Immer sind die Schuld die mehr verdienen.
> 
> Einkommensteuer: 10 Prozent zahlen 50 Prozent
> 
> So wie du sprichst gehörst du sicher zu den 30% die gar keine Einkommensteuer zahlen, anders kann ich mir deinen Hass nicht erklären.



Nur das du zu diesen 10% schon gehörst wenn du 60k Brutto im Jahr verdienst und Steuerklasse 1 bist (was weit davon entfernt ist reich zu sein, auch weil man als Singlehaushalt eben keine zwei Einkommen hat und trotzdem ne Wohnung und die Fixkosten zahlen muss die eben nicht 1/2 vond en Fixkosten eines verheirateten Paares betragen).
Sobald du verheiratet bist und Kinder hast zahlst du kaum noch Steuern im vergleich zu den Zeiten vorher.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. März 2019)

So scheint sich das wohl ein gewisses Klientel hier im Forum auch für Deutschland zu wünschen:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3sOJnAySfv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2019)

Es wäre auch sehr schön, wenn die Gehälter nach oben schlicht begrenzt werden.
Ich meine wie kann es sein, dass ein Manager ein vielfaches von Kanzler und Präsident verdienen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt wenige Monate. Länger als 24 Monate Arbeit muss man erst mal schaffen, denn viele Verträge sind befristet. Insbesondere im wissenschaftlichen Bereich sind 3 Monate Standard.



huh?
Da gibts wohl große Unterschiede zwischen Fachgebieten. Ich kenne vor allem 3 Jahre. Aber selbst wenn man sich mit 3-Monats-Jobs über Wasser halten muss: Was zählt ist nicht die Dauer der letzten Beschäftigung, sondern die Gesamtzahl der Arbeitsmonate in den letzten 24. Solange die eigene Arbeitskraft gebraucht wird, sind angemessene ALG1-Zeiten durchaus zu schaffen.
Das Problem ist wenn nicht. Vor allem für ältere und für Jobeinsteiger. Und/oder wenn die Bezahlung so mieß ist, dass ALG1 nicht reicht. Das hat dann aber nichts mit Schröder zu tun, denn wer nie einen brauchbaren Job bekommen hat, war auch schon nach dem alten System gearscht. HartzIV hat nur dafür gesorgt, dass es allen gleich schlecht geht und nicht diejenigen, die es mal etwas besser hatten, dauerhaft priveligiert sind.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist schwierig. Zum einen waren die Mieten in Berlin immer extrem niedrig, weil die Stadt bis 1989 keine Attraktivität hatte. Nach dem Mauerfall gab es extrem billigen Wohnraum, aber keine Arbeit. In Berlin gab es bis ca. zum Jahr 2000 Wohnungen nachgeschmissen, zum kaufen wie zum Mieten, zum Teil aber in verheerendem Zustand, gerade im ehemaligen Ostberlin. Berlin ist dann relativ schnell auf das Niveau anderer Großstädte gekommen, insbesondere auch, weil die Verdienstmöglichkeiten besser und besser wurden. Prozentuall gesehen wird einem bei den Veränderungen schwindelig, absolut betrachtet ist es weniger dramatisch, oder besser gesagt, genauso dramatisch wie überall.



Berlin ist deutlich über das Niveau anderer Großstädte hinausgeschossen, das ist auch absolut dramatisch. Insbesondere da die Gehälter für kleinere Jobs keineswegs die gleiche rasante Angleichung durchgemacht haben und weil Berlin nun einmal eine echte Großstadt ist, in der diejenigen, die niedere Tätigkeiten in der Mitte verrichten, nicht in einem billigen Vorort wohnen können, weil der zu weit weg ist. Ganz zu schweigen von Leuten, die ihren Job verlieren und die nächste Option auf der anderen Stadtseite wahrnehmen müssen.



> Der Schritt hin zu mehr Sozialwohnungen oder anderen Förderungsoptionen ist notwendig. Es war Schröder, der alte Butzemann, der Wohnungsbauförderungen auf ein Haus oder eine Wohnung pro Privatperson beschränken lies. Damit war der private Wohnungsbausektor tot und heute haben wir nur noch "Heuschrecken", die bauen. Enteignen wäre ein probates Mittel. Die heutigen Mieten verstoßen gegen das Grundgesetz. Eigentum verpflichtet und dient nicht zur hemmungslosen Bereicherung.



Bauförderung nur 1/Person ist durchaus berechtigt. Das ist Förderung für eigenen Wohlstand (und das schon sehr selektiv für Leute, denen es vergleichsweise gut geht), alles darüber hinaus ist Förderung für künftiges Ausbeuten. Und das macht der Staat an anderer Stelle schon mehr als genug. Ein Problem sind weiterhin die verdammt Vermieterfreundlichen Regelungen für Modernisierungen und für Mieterhöhrungen allgemein. Ohne die hätten auch die Heuschrecken kein Interesse, alles mögliche aufzukaufen. Ja, "aufkaufen". Denn bauen tun die ja eben so gut wie nie.




Basti1988 schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Sanierung/Modernisierung gehört? Wenn du mit der Miete die eigentlichen Kosten deckelst kommst du nicht weit. Spätestens in 10-20 Jahren wird dich das einholen und du machst ein persönliches Verlustgeschäft.



Sanierung ist Erhalt und in der Miete eingerechnet und Modernisierung wird bekanntermaßen oben auf diese draufgeschlagen, selbst wenn das Obdachlosigkeit nach sich zieht 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die pendeln dann. Unsere Wachleute, die jeden Tag bis zu 14h arbeiten, pendeln aus Magdeburg nach Hannover. Jeden Tag hin und zurück. Also noch 1,5h Fahrt pro Richtung zur Arbeitszeit, dazu Fahrtkosten, die das minimale Gehalt weiter unter den Hartz IV Satz drücken. Aber ich versuche seit Jahren, die jungen Bengel zu bewegen, sich weiter zu bilden.



Was gibt es denn für eine Ausbildung, die nichts kostet, die mit einem 16-h-aus-dem-Haus-Tag kompatibel ist und an deren Ende man garantiert einen brauchbareren Job bekommt??


----------



## Alreech (16. März 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was gibt es denn für eine Ausbildung, die nichts kostet, die mit einem 16-h-aus-dem-Haus-Tag kompatibel ist und an deren Ende man garantiert einen brauchbareren Job bekommt??


Studiengebühren wurden abgeschafft, und im Bereich Elektrochemie werden massiv Fachleute gefragt.
Da findet man dann auch einen Job in einem analytischen Labor, bei der Batteriefertigung oder im Bereich Korrosionsschutz.
Maschinenbau geht auch, dito Werkstoffkunde.


----------



## Alreech (16. März 2019)

remember5 schrieb:


> Es wäre sinnvoller neue Wohnungen zu bauen dann gäbs erstens mehr Wohnraum und zweitens würden die teueren Wohnungen billiger werden weils ein mehr/besseres Angebot gibt. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt den Preis und nicht Enteignung.


Sorry, das wäre total kontraproduktiv.
Wenn es mehr neue Wohnungen gibt und die Mieter die es sich leisten können umziehen und so billige Wohnungen frei machen ?
...Wer stimmt dann noch für Enteignungen ?

Zumal neue Wohnungen mehr Miete kosten und meist kleiner sind als viele Altbauwohnungen. Meistens werden nur noch 3 Zimmerwohnungen gebaut, immer häufiger auch zwei Zimmer.
Warum soll jemand der gut verdient und in einer großen, billigen Altbauwohnung zur Miete wohnt seinen Kiez verlassen und in eine teurere, kleinere Wohnung in einen fremden Kiez ziehen ?

Die einzigen die von solchen Neubauten profitieren sind Menschen die neu nach Berlin ziehen und gut verdienen, z.B. bei Sony Music oder einem anderen Konzern.
Und solche Menschen sind in Berlin unerwünscht, unter anderem weil sie auch um die wenigen billigen Altbauwohnungen und guten Stellen konkurieren die in der Stadt frei werden.
Die Berliner haben nichts gegen Fremde, ausser die Fremden reden Schwäbisch,  nehmen ihnen Wohnraum und Jobs weg, bedrohen die Berliner Kultur mit barbarischen Sitten wie Kehrwoche und verlangen Weckle statt Schrippen.
Diese Besserverdienenden können es sich dann auch häufig leisten die Wohnung selber mit neuen Bodenbelägen, Tapeten und einer neuen Einbauküche auszustatten und auf dieser Art das Verbot der Luxussanierung durch den Vermieter umgehen.

Der Volksentscheid zur Enteignung und Verstaatlichung hat viele Vorteile:

1.) Er wird mindestens zwei Jahre gehen und solange gute Werbung für eine linke, menschliche Politik in Berlin ermöglichen

2.) wird er angenommen hat das positive Effekte: große Wohnungsbaugesellschaften die von der Enteignung betroffen sein könnten werden weniger in Neubau und Sanierung investieren und dadurch die Krise verschärfen

3.) kleinere Vermieter werden das gleiche tun - weil mal ehrlich, wenn sich nach der Enteignung der großen Vermieter nichts bessert werden als nächstes doch die kleineren Vermieter enteignet

4.) Berlin wird Rückstellungen für die Entschädigung der Enteigneten bilden müssen. Das Geld fehlt anderswo (z.B. bei den Schulen) und rechtfertigt den Ruf nach höheren Steuern oder mehr Geld aus dem Länderfinanzausgleich

5.) die Klagen ob die Enteignung und das Gesetz dazu nicht der Berliner Landesverfassung und dem Grundgesetz widersprechen werden sich über jahre hinwegziehen, was die Rückstellungen und den Stau bei Neubau und Sanierung verlängert

6.) selbst wenn am Ende nach Jahren das Bundesverfassungsgericht feststellt das die Enteignung nicht rechtmäßig war und das ganze wieder rückgewickelt werden muß ist das ein Gewinn für jede Linke Politik:
... es zeigt das in diesem Staat das Kapital immer Vorrang vor den Bedürfnissen des Menschen hat und das nur ein radikaler Systemwechsel daran was ändern kann


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Studiengebühren wurden abgeschafft, und im Bereich Elektrochemie werden massiv Fachleute gefragt.
> Da findet man dann auch einen Job in einem analytischen Labor, bei der Batteriefertigung oder im Bereich Korrosionsschutz.
> Maschinenbau geht auch, dito Werkstoffkunde.



Nur muss man zum Studium erst mal Abitur haben. Das ist im Niedriglohnsektor eher selten der Fall. Da haben viele überhaupt keinen Schulabschluss.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die einzigen die von solchen Neubauten profitieren sind Menschen die neu nach Berlin ziehen und gut verdienen, z.B. bei Sony Music oder einem anderen Konzern.
> Und solche Menschen sind in Berlin unerwünscht, unter anderem weil sie auch um die wenigen billigen Altbauwohnungen und guten Stellen konkurieren die in der Stadt frei werden.
> Die Berliner haben nichts gegen Fremde, ausser die Fremden reden Schwäbisch,  nehmen ihnen Wohnraum und Jobs weg, bedrohen die Berliner Kultur mit barbarischen Sitten wie Kehrwoche und verlangen Weckle statt Schrippen.
> Diese Besserverdienenden können es sich dann auch häufig leisten die Wohnung selber mit neuen Bodenbelägen, Tapeten und einer neuen Einbauküche auszustatten und auf dieser Art das Verbot der Luxussanierung durch den Vermieter umgehen.



Sorry, aber gehts nicht noch eine Ecke polemischer?

Als selbst zugezogener (nicht gebürtiger) Berliner kann ich sagen das Berlin Zuziehenden nicht mehr oder weniger offen gegenüber steht als überall anders in Deutschland auch und das man in Berlin auf Gentrifizierung und damit einhergehende stark steigende Wohnungsmieten schlecht zu sprechen ist ist spätestens dann verständlich / nachvollziehbar wenn man mal miterlebt hat (mit den Leuten gesprochen hat die davon betroffen waren / sind) wie sich die Mieten in Bezirken wie Prenzlauer Berg entwickelt haben und entwickeln.

Das "wizige" daran ist übrigens das die Leute die den günstigen Wohnraum in ehemaligen Arbeiterbezirken wie Prenzlauer Berg durch die zunehmende Gentrifizierung vereinnahmt haben (Marke grüne Öko-Veganer Mittelschicht) jetzt inzwischen schon selbst oft wieder davon betroffen sind sich den Wohnraum dort nicht mehr leisten zu können, weil sie jetzt selbst durch Personen mit noch höheren Einkommen (Marke Narzisst in Führungsposition und vermögender versnopter Erbe) und damit durch die Vermieter einhergehende Luxussanierungen selbst zunehmend wieder rausgentrifiziert werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Studiengebühren wurden abgeschafft, und im Bereich Elektrochemie werden massiv Fachleute gefragt.
> Da findet man dann auch einen Job in einem analytischen Labor, bei der Batteriefertigung oder im Bereich Korrosionsschutz.
> Maschinenbau geht auch, dito Werkstoffkunde.



Elektrochemie kann man nebenbei zu einem 16-h-Tag studieren? Das glaube ich erst, wenn ich's sehe. Und ich weiß nicht, wie die Dynamik in der Branche ist, aber zum Beispiel während meiner Studienzeit wurde meines Wissens nach in der Biochemie massiv gesucht, aber acht Jahre später (ausgehend von einem Realabschluss bis zum Ende des Studiums im Best Case) hat kein Hahn mehr danach gekräht. Ein Studium ist immer ein Risiko und in aller Regel nur zu schaffen, wenn man eine unabhängige Finanzquelle hat. Und am Ende bekommt man in vielen Fachbereichen nur die Lizenz zum mitwürfeln - für einen Job braucht es dann viel Glück oder Zusatzausbildungen, Praktika, etc. die man sich auch erstmal leisten können muss. Viele können das nicht, die müssen erstmal Essen für sich und ggf. -wir reden hier von Leuten, die schon einige Zeit arbeiten- eine Familie auf den Tisch bringen. Und danach bleiben so gut wie keine Ressourcen mehr übrig.


----------



## Alreech (17. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber gehts nicht noch eine Ecke polemischer?
> 
> Als selbst zugezogener (nicht gebürtiger) Berliner kann ich sagen das Berlin Zuziehenden nicht mehr oder weniger offen gegenüber steht als überall anders in Deutschland auch und das man in Berlin auf Gentrifizierung und damit einhergehende stark steigende Wohnungsmieten schlecht zu sprechen ist ist spätestens dann verständlich / nachvollziehbar wenn man mal miterlebt hat (mit den Leuten gesprochen hat die davon betroffen waren / sind) wie sich die Mieten in Bezirken wie Prenzlauer Berg entwickelt haben und entwickeln.
> 
> Das "wizige" daran ist übrigens das die Leute die den günstigen Wohnraum in ehemaligen Arbeiterbezirken wie Prenzlauer Berg durch die zunehmende Gentrifizierung vereinnahmt haben (Marke grüne Öko-Veganer Mittelschicht) jetzt inzwischen schon selbst oft wieder davon betroffen sind sich den Wohnraum dort nicht mehr leisten zu können, weil sie jetzt selbst durch Personen mit noch höheren Einkommen (Marke Narzisst in Führungsposition und vermögender versnopter Erbe) und damit durch die Vermieter einhergehende Luxussanierungen selbst zunehmend wieder rausgentrifiziert werden.


Viele dieser Luxussanierten Wohnungen sind ehemalige Eigentumswohnungen die als Geldanlage gekauft und einige Zeit lang eventuell selbst bewohnt wurden bis die Eigentümer auf Land oder in die Vorstadt gezogen sind. Genau deswegen greifen die Enteignungspläne zu kurz.
Es reicht nicht nur die großen zu Enteignen, sondern auch die kleinen Imobilienhaie müssen enteignet werden.
Es kann nicht sein das Narzisten in Führungspositionen oder vermögende Erben in Arbeitervierteln wie dem Prentzlauer Berg leben, da sind wir uns einig. Deswegen muß der Staat festlegen wer in diesen Kiezen wohnen darf und wer nicht, und dazu muß er das Eigentum an diesen Wohungen haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. März 2019)

Gerade in Berlin wurden oft ganze Blöcke oder gar Straßenzüge saniiert. Das machen keine Eigentümerversammlungen von Häusern mit Privatwohnungen. Ehe die sich einig werden, ist das moderne Element schon veraltet. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es in großen Teilen Berlins bis 1990 praktisch keine Privatwohnungen gab und der ehemalige Staatsbesitz in großen Einheiten und somit an Unternehmen verkauft wurden. Das meiste davon ist bis heute nicht in kleinere Einheiten aufgebrochen, sondern steht immer noch unter zentraler Verwaltung. Dagegen vorzugehen würde natürlich immer noch ein paar private Luxussanierer übrig lassen, aber die merkt man im Gesamtmietmarkt kaum. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass man eben nicht einer einzelnen Wohnung eine neue Balkonzeile, einen Außenfahrstuhl, eine Vollfassadendämmung und Zentralheizung spendieren kann. Ich kenne Wohnungen in Berlin, da wurden in den letzten 20 Jahren zweimal alle Balkone abgerissen und neue drangeklatscht, jedesmal mit saftiger Kostenumlage auf die Mieten und reichlich Baulärm und Staub, wegen dem gerade ältere Mieter das Weite suchen mussten. 

Enteignungen mit Entschädigung halte ich trotzdem weiterhin für den falschen Ansatz. Viel effektiver wäre es, besagte Umlagen endlich zu verbieten, sodass Aufwertungen von Immobilien von deren Eigentümern bezahlt werden müssen (schließlich ist es ja eine Aufwertung von deren Besitz). Dazu einen ordentlichen Kündigungsschutz für Mieter und eine etwas weniger lückenhafte Mietpreisbremse und schon passt die Sache wieder. Vor allem in den Boomstädten würde die Aussicht, dass künftig nur noch langfristig Mehreinnahmen generiert werden können, soviel Spekulationskapital aus dem Immobilienmarkt rausziehen, dass die Blasen sich von ganz allein zerlegen würden.

Aber sowas geht nur auf Bundesebene und da hält die Union ihre Hand über alle Vermögenden. Und wird dafür auch noch von 1/3 der Bevölkerung angehimmelt


----------



## Nightslaver (17. März 2019)

Alreech schrieb:


> Viele dieser Luxussanierten Wohnungen sind ehemalige Eigentumswohnungen die als Geldanlage gekauft und einige Zeit lang eventuell selbst bewohnt wurden bis die Eigentümer auf Land oder in die Vorstadt gezogen sind.



Nein sind es nicht, die großen Wohnungskonzerne wie Deutsche Wohnen und Vonovia, um die es dabei geht, haben überwiegend nicht private Wohnungen gekauft, wo die Besitzer weggezogen sind (sowas ist in deutschen Städten ehr selten, da privater Wohnungsbesitz in deutschen Städten ehr unterdurchschnittlich ausgeprägt ist, im Vergleich zu anderen EU-Ländern), sondern eben kleinere Wohnungsgesellschaften, oder (Sozial-) Wohnungen aus staatlichen Beständen.

Kleine Wohnungsgesellschaften, oder private Vermieter mit überschaubaren Wohnungsbeständen sind auch meist garnicht das Problem, weil diese im groß nicht rein anleger- / renditeorientiert arbeiten, im Gegensatz zu solchen Rendite Assgeiern wie der Deutsche Wohnen, oder Vonovia, mit jeweils mehreren hundertausend Wohneinheiten in ganz Deutschland:

*Vonovia - Mieter wütend über Betriebskosten / Exakt / MDR*
(Quelle: youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aDuOIO7QYhQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## HenneHuhn (18. März 2019)

Interessant ist, wie die Entwicklung der letzten ~15 Jahre dahingehend war. 
Etwa Anfang der 2000er haben viele Kommunen, z.T. auch die Länder bzw. Unternehmen in kommunaler bzw. Landeshand einen Großteil ihrer Wohnungsbestände losgeschlagen. Das lag daran, dass durch eine entsprechende Gesetzesänderung der Markt für Wohnimmobilien für internationale Investoren geöffnet wurde. Da viele Kommunen klamm waren und der Wohnungsmarkt, oder zumindest bestimmte Segmente des Wohnungsmarktes, damals ein klarer Nachfragemarkt war (Angebot größer als Nachfrage), wurde das von vielen Kommunen gerne genutzt. Für große Investmentgesellschaften (vor allem nach dem Private Equity Modell, die mit sehr wenig Eigenkapital und dafür sehr großen Krediten arbeiten und deshalb besonders auf hohe Renditen und recht kurze Zyklen von Kauf und Verkauf angewiesen sind), insbesondere aus dem angelsächsischen Raum, wiederum war das ganze sehr verlockend, da man a) unglaublich große und dadurch verhältnismäßig günstige "en bloc" Käufe tätigen konnte (wie Nightslaver schon erwähnte, ist der Anteil von Mietwohnraum _(roundabout 50%)_ in Deutschland weltweit betrachtet ungewöhnlich hoch), b) der Zustand der meisten Bestände sehr gut war und somit Spielraum für "Renditeoptimierung" bot und c) durch die etwa zur gleichen Zeit durchgezogene "Agenda 2010" über die KdU-Zahlung ("Kosten der Unterkunft" beim ALGII)  gut abgesichertes, unteres Marktsegment vorhanden war. Im gleichen Zuge wurden dann auch hunderttausende "Werkswohnungen" großer Unternehmen verkauft, die als einfache, aber erschwingliche Wohnungen eine ähnliche Rolle wie die kommunalen Wohnungsbestände gespielt hatten.
Was dann geschah, war recht simpel: um möglichst hohe Renditen zu generieren, wurden bei einem Großteil der Bestände nicht unbedingt die Mieten erhöht (kontraproduktiv im unteren bis mittleren Marktsegment), sondern vor allem die Instandhaltungspauschalen massiv gesenkt, z.T. soweit, dass selbst der Wohnungswirtschaft nahestehende Institute gewarnt haben, dass das nicht nachhaltig sein kann. Den betreffenden Investmentgesellschaften konnte das aber egal sein, da sie in der Regel die Wohnungsbestände nicht lange gehalten haben. Wenn genug Rendite aus dem laufenden Betrieb abgeschöpft aber der Bestand noch nicht all zu sehr herabgewirtschaftet war, wurde er weiterverkauft an einen oder mehrere Investoren aus einer niedrigeren Liga. Die Spirale hat sich weiter gedreht, insbesondere Wohnquartiere mit größeren Leerständen sind völlig heruntergekommen, bis zum Teil nichts anderes mehr ging als kompletter Abriss. Aber auch andere Quartiere und deren Bewohner haben stark darunter gelitten, dass sich kaum noch um die Anlagen und Gebäude gekümmert wurde - das ist letztlich auch ein sich selbst verstärkender Kreislauf ("Broken Windows"-These). Auch bei der Quartiersarbeit vor Ort, im Rahmen von Bundesprogrammen wie "Soziale Stadt" etc. waren die großen, renditeorientierten Unternehmen selten eine große Hilfe. Statt Unterstützung beim Aufbau von Anlauf- und Beratungsstellen oder professioneller sozialer Treffpunkte gab es dann nur eine Bratwurstspende zum Stadtteilfest oder ein bisschen bunte Fassadenfarbe statt Sanierung und Reparatur von Aufzügen, die seit Monaten defekt sind.
So um 2014, 2015 rum war der Markt dann aber abgefischt. Viele Bestände waren soweit heruntergewirtschaftet, dass man da beim besten Willen nichts mehr rausquetschen konnte, es gab keine wirklichen Kaufinteressenten mehr für die Wohnungen, und selbst die Jobcenter haben irgendwann "schwarze Listen" geführt mit Wohnungsunternehmen, deren Praktiken sie nicht mehr via KdU-Zahlung quersubventionieren wollten. Ab da waren viele Unternehmen gezwungen, stärker auf Bestand zu wirtschaften. In der Zwischenzeit ist der Mietwohnungsmarkt wieder ein ganz klarer Anbietermarkt geworden. Mieten werden nun selbst im unteren bis mittleren Preissegment ordentlich erhöht - oftmals über Modernisierungsumlagen - und Extraprofite über flächendeckenden Betrug mit Neben- und Betriebskostenabrechnungen. Insbesondere im unteren Preissegment geht das vor allem auf Kosten der Steuerzahler bzw. der Kommunen. Denn selbst in städtischen Randlagen müssen mittlerweile vielerorts die KdU-Grenzen heraufgesetzt werden, damit die Leute überhaupt noch Wohnraum finden können.


----------



## Poulton (19. März 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> da man a) unglaublich große und dadurch verhältnismäßig günstige "en bloc" Käufe tätigen konnte (wie Nightslaver schon erwähnte, ist der Anteil von Mietwohnraum _(roundabout 50%)_ in Deutschland weltweit betrachtet ungewöhnlich hoch),


Nach den Zahlen von 2014 leben sogar rund 56% aller Haushalte in einer Mietwohnung: Staat & Gesellschaft - Wohnen - Tabellen - Statistisches Bundesamt (Destatis)



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal die Preise in kleineren Städten auch steigen.


Wobei man da auch differenzieren muss. Siehe u.a.:  Deutsche wollen wieder im Speckguertel wohnen - iwd.de


> [...]
> Zu den schnell wachsenden Kreisen zählen fast ausschließlich jene, die  im Einzugsgebiet boomender Städte wie eben München, Stuttgart, Frankfurt  am Main und Freiburg liegen – es gibt also eine Renaissance der  Speckgürtel. Die abgelegeneren Regionen, insbesondere in Ostdeutschland,  stehen dagegen weiterhin auf der Verliererseite. Und nicht einmal der  vermeintliche Hipsterstatus der Uckermark reicht bisher aus, um deren  Einwohnerschwund zu stoppen.
> [...]


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2019)

Ja man muss die Städte auch alle ordentlich anbinden, damit das was wird.


----------



## DKK007 (19. März 2019)

@Poulton: Das gilt aber im Osten auch nur für die ländlichen Gebiete. In Leipzig und Dresden steigen die Mieten auch kräftig.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2019)

Da es auch mit dem Thema Wohnraum zu tun hat packe ich es mal hier rein:

*Abgeschoben mit Harz IV - Wohnen auf dem Campingplatz - Frontal 21 / ZDF*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hsmMhNNbPwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


(Laufzeit 6:24min)

Armes Deutschland kann man da nur noch sagen...


----------



## CPFUUU (26. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da es auch mit dem Thema Wohnraum zu tun hat packe ich es mal hier rein:
> 
> *Abgeschoben mit Harz IV - Wohnen auf dem Campingplatz - Frontal 21 / ZDF*
> (Quelle: Youtube)
> ...



Diese Trottel haben ihr leben lang links gewählt und alles versprochen bekommen und nichts gespart oder investiert. Tja Pech das die Politik jetzt neue Schmuddelkinder importiert und dafür eure Rente anzapft.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

Nur hat es die CDU verbockt, denn die sitzt seit Jahrzehnten in der Regierung. 

Die Linke forder seit Jahren höhere Renten und Mindestlohn. 

Wer nicht hat, kann nichts sparen aber das hat schon Merz der Trottel nicht verstanden.

Auf den Rassistschen Teil gehe ich mal nicht weiter ein.


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur hat es die CDU verbockt, denn die sitzt seit Jahrzehnten in der Regierung.
> 
> Die Linke forder seit Jahren höhere Renten und Mindestlohn.
> 
> ...



Ja, mit den Linken lief es bisher in jedem Land gut und alle waren reich und frei (Achtung Ironie). 
Die CDU hockt in den Gammelländern, wie Bremen,Hamburg und Berlin in der Regierung? Wusste ich noch gar nicht.
Merz ist deutlich klüger als du es je sein wirst, du bist ideologisch dermaßen geblendet, dass es schlimmer kaum noch geht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

Seit wann wird denn die Rente von den Ländern beschlossen? Das ist Bundessache. 

Nen IQ von über 120 traue ich März nicht zu.


----------



## RtZk (26. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Seit wann wird denn die Rente von den Ländern beschlossen? Das ist Bundessache.
> 
> Nen IQ von über 120 traue ich März nicht zu.



Dir traue ich nicht mal einen über 80 zu. Lächerliche Gestalten wie du sind sowieso die Krönung, da du dich ja für so ein Genie hälst, warum bist du dann nicht Multimillionär und hast bereits hohe politische Posten inne gehabt? Die Rente ist ganz sicher nicht das Hauptprobleme. Die die jetzt jammern haben in 20 Jahren erst richtig verschissen, wenn das ganze System kollabiert.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Dir traue ich nicht mal einen über 80 zu.



Meiner ist mehrfach getestet und liegt wie gesagt über 120. 



RtZk schrieb:


> warum bist du dann nicht Multimillionär und hast bereits hohe politische Posten inne gehabt?



Wie viele haben denn mit Anfang 20 hohe Posten inne??

Außerdem habe ich nicht die kriminelle Energie wie Merz Millionen an Steuern zu hinterziehen (wofür man so viel überhaupt erst mal erwirtschaften muss, was kein normal arbeitender schafft) und anderen beim Milliardensteuerbetrug zu helfen.

Die CDU spart auch kräftig beim Personal, so das Leute wie Merz wohl nicht mehr zur Verantwortung gezogen werden, weil die Ermittlungen zu lange dauern. Zu wenige Ermittler: Cum-Ex-Faelle drohen zu verjaehren | tagesschau.de
Die CDU stellt in NRW sowohl Finanz, als auch Justizminister, die beide für mehr Personal bei Zoll und Staatsanwaltschaften zuständig wären. 

Aber in einem hast du recht. Wenn man sich wie Merz eine goldene Nase verdient oder als (Wahl)Beamter arbeitet und später Pension bekommt, muss man sich um Rente keine Sorgen machen.
Wobei ich doch eher die ehrlicher Variante mit der Pension anstrebe.


Aber das war jetzt genug OT.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2019)

Soll ich ein Lineal holen damit ihr den nächsten Vergleich starten könnt?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. März 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die CDU hockt in den Gammelländern, wie Bremen,Hamburg und Berlin in der Regierung? Wusste ich noch gar nicht.



Ach komm, meine lieben Parteikollegen bei der CDU saßen und sitzen auch in genügend Bundesländern, Kommunen und Städten in der Regierungsverantwortung und bekamen und bekommen absolut nichts geschissen. Bestes Beispiel ist Mecklenburg Vorpommern, wo sie mit einer Amtszeit Unterbrechung seit der 1990 in der Regierungsverantwortung sind und es trotzdem vielen Menschen dort nach wie vor wirtschaftlich miserabel geht, oder der Stadt Beelitz, wo die CDU auch ewig den Bürgermeister gestellt hat und es mit der Stadt nicht vorran ging (seid seit einigen Jahren ein parteiunabhängiger Bürgermeister im Amt ist funktioniert es plötzlich wie von Geisterhand deutlich besser, so ohne grassierende Fetternwirtschaft und Korruption).

Aber es ist ja wie immer, die Anderen (Linken) haben eben an allem Schuld sobald es nicht funktioniert (selbst wenn noch nie an der Regierung beteiligt), die eigenen konservativen Wirtschaftsnutten ja niemals...
Dieses rechtskonservative & linke Fanboytum kotzt schon genauso an wie die Threads über Nvidia und AMD.
"Nvidia hat das und das aber böses / schlechtes gemacht und AMD ist sowieso viel besser, weil sie nur das beste für den Kunden wollen...bla bla...!"

Nein!
Genau wie dort, wo beide vor allem das Geld der Kunden im Blick haben, ist beides großer Mist sobald es nicht funktioniert weil Rafgier, Misswirtschaft und Lobbyismus überhand nehmen, egal ob es linke Politik ist, oder konservativ rechte Politik!
Und es ist egal ob man nun Regierungen mit Union / SPD betachtet, Union / FDP, SPD / Grüne, alle haben es die letzten Jahrzehnte auf Bundesebene verbockt, weil das System einfach völlig erodiert ist und die Wirtschaft inzwischen viel zu viel Einfluss auf die Politik nehmen kann und die Politik viel zu wenig Rücksicht auf die Bedürfnisse des Teils der Bevölkerung nimmt die nicht zu den oberen 10-20% gehört.

Das Ergebnis davon sind unter anderem explodierende Mieten und rasant steigende Wohnungslosigkeit und das ist auch nicht nur in den Bundesländern der Fall wo "linke" Parteien regieren / regierten.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2019)

Zumal das Berlin mit einer "linken" Regierung jetzt sogar anpackt und die Wohnungen wieder in den kommunalen Besitz überführt. Das wäre mit der CDU oder FDP sicher nicht passiert. 
Von Horst dem Bauminister hört man auch seit Wochen nicht mehr, oder wurde der irgendwo einbetoniert?


----------



## iGameKudan (26. März 2019)

Ich sehe nur nicht, wo die Rekommunalisierung der Wohnungen einen positiven Effekt auf den Wohnungsmarkt bringen soll. 
Das Problem entsteht am Ende ja ander Stelle, dass die Nachfrage das Angebot übersteigt, die Preise also steigen. Das wird sich auch mit der Rekommunalisierung nicht ändern. Der Wohnraum bleibt am Ende der Gleiche. Er wird trotzdem teurer, nur vielleicht etwas langsamer.

Was wir brauchen sind neue Wohnungen, um das Verhältnis weiter in Richtung Angebot zu verschieben. Und zwar mehr Wohnungen, wie es unsere linke Koalititon hier schafft zu bauen. Dummerweise wird man durch eine Rekommunalisierung die Attraktivität des Mietwohnungsbaus noch weiter senken - und Berlin hat für Vieles kein Geld. 

Was wir brauchen ist eine wirksame Mietpreisbremse oder zumindest die zeitliche Begrenzung von Modernisierungsumlagen inklusive prozentualer Deckelung. Wieso die Modernisierungsumlagen nicht zeitlich begrenzt sind erschließt sich mir sowieso nicht - das ist doch rein vom Verstand her ne Gelddruckmaschine, wenn man genug Kapital hat um auf die langfristige Rendite zu warten. 

Ich bin auch schonmal gespannt. Vorausgesetzt, Kredite sind noch einige Zeit so günstig wie aktuell, stehen meine Gedanken aktuell eher auf Kredit statt Miete...


----------



## CPFUUU (27. März 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal das Berlin mit einer "linken" Regierung jetzt sogar anpackt und die Wohnungen wieder in den kommunalen Besitz überführt. Das wäre mit der CDU oder FDP sicher nicht passiert.
> Von Horst dem Bauminister hört man auch seit Wochen nicht mehr, oder wurde der irgendwo einbetoniert?



Ganz genau man soll die nur machen lassen. Die dämlichen linken sollen jeden privaten Investor vergraulen und überall ihre Ideen umsetzen in Berlin. 
Das wird so ein Schlachthaus und das in Zeiten von 4k Youtube, ich freu mich schon so auf die Bilder!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Ganz genau man soll die nur machen lassen. Die dämlichen linken sollen jeden privaten Investor vergraulen und überall ihre Ideen umsetzen in Berlin.
> Das wird so ein Schlachthaus und das in Zeiten von 4k Youtube, ich freu mich schon so auf die Bilder!



Wie heißt es in einem Sprichwort schon so schön?

"Lieber ins Schlachthaus kommen und durch Blut waten, als im Schweinestall leben müssen und in S.c.h.e.i.ß.e ersticken."


----------



## CPFUUU (27. März 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie heißt es in einem Sprichwort schon so schön?
> 
> "Lieber im Schlachthaus wohnen und durch Blut waten, als im Schweinestall leben müssen und in S.c.h.e.i.ß.e ersticken."



Keine Sorge das wird ein bischen von beidem was sein. Ich finds so geil wie die linken alles in Müll verwandeln was sie Anfassen.


----------



## Poulton (27. März 2019)

Und täglich wird hier die Milch sauer und das Bier schal: YouTube 


zum Thema: Landesentwicklung - Der lange Weg zur Metropolregion Berlin-Brandenburg


----------



## CPFUUU (27. März 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und täglich wird hier die Milch sauer und das Bier schal: YouTube
> 
> 
> zum Thema: Landesentwicklung - Der lange Weg zur Metropolregion Berlin-Brandenburg



Verlink hier nicht deinen Boomer Dreck aus den drogenverseuchten 70ern. Da wird einem ja schlecht wenn so eine cuck Partei wie die CDU als Endboss dargestellt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (27. März 2019)

Der Artikel ist von 2019.
Wobei das mit dem falschen Plan, auch auf den BER zutrifft. Der ist auch nur dort, weil es die Westberliner wollten, obwohl es der schlechteste Standort war. 

Und insbesondere bei den harten Drogen wie Crystal, gibt es deutlich mehr Konsumenten als früher.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

Die aktuelle heute-show zu Vonovia und Wohnungsnot:

*Vonovia: So profitiert der Konzern von der Wohnungsnot /  heute-show vom 29.03.2019*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AuPpZMXOVUA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Berlin gehört aufgelöst und in Brandenburg eingegliedert, dann wäre es mit diesem Linken Bullshit endlich mal vorbei.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

Jaja wie immer, immer haben die Linken die volle Schuld, Jahrzehnte Kalter Krieg und geteilte Stadt haben an Berlins Problemen überhaupt keinen Anteil.


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja wie immer, immer haben die Linken die volle Schuld, Jahrzehnte Kalter Krieg und geteilte Stadt haben an Berlins Problemen überhaupt keinen Anteil.



Was hat der Kalte Krieg damit zu tun? Berlin ist nicht sonderlich teuer, geh mal nach London, dann wirst du die Wohnungen in Berlin für fast schon geschenkt halten. Das Land Berlin hat enorme Probleme, finanzieller Art und versinkt im Kriminalitäts- und Drogensumpf. 
Wenn solche Enteignungen kommen, wird in Zukunft deutlich weniger gebaut werden, Berlin wird einen absurd hohen Schuldenberg anhäufen, für den der Bund am Ende Blechen darf, denn es wird viele Milliarden Entschädigung zahlen müssen, ansonsten stehen die Chancen bei 0, dass das Bundesverfassungsgericht ihnen das durch gehen lässt.
Als Folge dessen werden die Wohnungen deutlich teurer, da Berlin seine Schulden bedienen muss und das ungleiche Verhältnissen von Angebot und Nachfrage noch stärker verschoben wird, da quasi keiner mehr bauen wird. 
Aber Linke hatten noch nie Ahnung von Wirtschaft, hat sich schon oft gezeigt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Bei Neubauten die Mieten begrenzen, dann lohnen sich nämlich solche Luxusbauten nicht mehr, die gerade an jeder Ecke gebaut werden und dann leer stehen. Billige alte Häuser werden dagegen reihenweise abgerissen. Auch in vielen anderen Orten. 

Vonovia und Deutsche Wohnen zerschlagen, so wie es sich bei kriminellen Vereinigungen gehört. 

Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2019)

Oder alles was leer steht für 10€/qm zwangsvermieten^^


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2019)

Zu spät


----------



## RtZk (2. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei Neubauten die Mieten begrenzen, dann lohnen sich nämlich solche Luxusbauten nicht mehr, die gerade an jeder Ecke gebaut werden und dann leer stehen. Billige alte Häuser werden dagegen reihenweise abgerissen. Auch in vielen anderen Orten.



Wie ich schon sagte Linke haben von Wirtschaft so viel Ahnung wie ein Stein vom Laufen. 
Sieht man an dir wieder mal klasse.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

Bauen für eine demokratische Stadt - Hans Böckler Stiftung (PDF)

und auch wenn schonmal auf Vorseite gebracht: Landesentwicklung - Der lange Weg zur Metropolregion Berlin-Brandenburg
besonders interessant daraus:


> [...]
> Grundsätzlich ist es wichtig, dass die Entwicklung von Berlin und  Brandenburg entlang der großen Eisenbahnstrecken erfolgt, also die wir  schon seit dem 19. Jahrhundert haben. Wir haben viele Städte in  Brandenburg, die entwickelt werden können, wo Menschen hinziehen können,  die Kapazitäten haben, und deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir diese  Trassen stärken und nicht das Land dazwischen zersiedeln.“
> [...]
> „Es ist beschämend, dass der deutsche Staat 75 Jahre nach Kriegsende  die Kriegsfolgen in seiner eigenen Hauptstadt nicht beseitigt hat. Man  darf sich wundern. Damit meine ich vor allem, dass im Sommer 1945 die  sowjetische Besatzungsmacht in der Ostzone die zweiten Gleise  demontierte, auch bei der Berliner S-Bahn. Und jeder, der mit der S-Bahn  von Berlin nach Potsdam fährt, weiß: Dort ist nur ein Gleis. Da kann  man nicht sagen: Das sind die bösen Russen gewesen, sondern das ist  einfach eine verquälte Verkehrspolitik, die es seit 1990 nicht geschafft  hat, das zweite Gleis dort wieder aufzubauen.“
> ...






RtZk schrieb:


> Linken Bullshit





RtZk schrieb:


> Aber Linke





RtZk schrieb:


> Linke


Und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier...




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte Linke haben von Wirtschaft so viel Ahnung wie ein Stein vom Laufen.
> Sieht man an dir wieder mal klasse.



Hmm, also ich seh da für Berlin immer wieder soviel schwarz / gelbe "Wirtschaftkompetenz", die Regierungsbeteiligung hatte und trotzdem geht es der Stadt wie es ihr eben geht, wie kommt es, wo "rechts" doch so ein Wirtschaftsgenie besitzt?

Oder reichen Vetternwirtschaft und korrupt sein am Ende doch nicht als Kompetenz für nachhaltige Stadtpolitik aus? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und obwohl die bösen Linken regieren schaft es Berlin sogar seit Jahren seine hohen Schulden abzubauen, also ein bisschen muss man wohl bei Links auch was von Wirtschaftspolitik verstehen, böse Zungen könnten sogar meinen mehr als rechts, weil da hat man es über Jahre nicht hinbekommen gehabt den Schuldenberg in Angriff zu nehmen.



RtZk schrieb:


> Was hat der Kalte Krieg damit zu tun.



Wenn du schon diese simplen Zusammenhänge nicht vestehst disqualifizierst du dich bzgl. einer fundierten eigenen Meinung zu dem Thema selber, macht aber auch nichts, weil mehr als dumpfe Stammtischparolen kommen üblicherweise ja sowieso nicht von dir.


----------



## Two-Face (2. April 2019)

Bisher waren es immer schwarze Regierungen, welche die größten Staatsschulden angehäuft haben.
Das ist ja das, was die Union immer der SPD vorgeworfen hat, dass die nicht mit Geld umgehen könnten, dabei war es eigentlich immer genau andersrum.^^

Das ist nunmal das Problem, die Union wird von Betriebswirtschaftlern geführt, die ein Staat wie einen Betrieb leiten wollen, dabei achtet niemand darauf, was volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll wäre. Sieht man auch hervorragend an der Eurokrise...


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/de/timeline/61b079ef7aae44a1dc084b7a63a9f7a1.png
Seit über 6 Jahrzehnten keine "Linken" an der Regierung, keine Teilung gehabt und das zweite Gleis wurde auch nicht demontiert. Da müsste es doch nach RtZk keinen Wohnraummangel geben, sondern, im Tagespendelbereich,  Wohnraum für alle in Hülle und Fülle.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder reichen Fetternwirtschaft und korrupt sein am Ende doch nicht als Kompetenz für nachhaltige Stadtpolitik aus?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Warum bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der Union?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum bist du doch gleich nochmal Mitglied in der Union?



Weil da beim Beitritt niemand gefragt hat welche politische Gesinnung ich habe.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil da beim Beitritt niemand gefragt hat welche politische Gesinnung ich habe.


Sparanus hat (leidlich) den Ausstieg aus der Szene geschafft, das schaffst auch du.


----------



## Andregee (2. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte Linke haben von Wirtschaft so viel Ahnung wie ein Stein vom Laufen.
> Sieht man an dir wieder mal klasse.


Und der Kapitalismus kennt nur Gewinner und keine Verlierer? Wie hoch ist noch gleich die Pro Kopf Verschuldung des kapitalistischen Musterstaates USA? Da lacht der Honecker im Grab. Nur gibt es noch genug die an das System glauben und dem ganzen Geld leihen. Nur wieder einfordern dürfen sie es nicht. Aber das wollen sie auch nicht, nur Zinsen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Immobilienblase in Australien: Nach dem Boom jetzt der Knall? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. April 2019)

@pulli
Nun Bayern ist jetzt kein Beispiel für schlechtes wirtschaften 


Ganz allgemein gesagt müssen wir doch gar nicht über Sozialismus und Kapitalismus diskutieren, wir haben doch den Mittelweg durch die soziale Marktwirtschaft.
Aber leider keine Politiker die so handeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2019)

EyRaptor schrieb:


> Hm, schwieriges Thema.
> Ich wäre eher für mehr Sozialen Wohnungsbau


Der finanzielle Fokus liegt zur Zeit auf Denkmalschutz, das ist wichtiger!

Wen interessieren denn die ärmsten der Armen? Niemanden oder? Solange
sie nicht wie die Gelbwesten auf die Straße gehen, wird sich nichts verändern.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Immobilienblase in Australien: Nach dem Boom jetzt der Knall? | tagesschau.de


Altes Thema, dass nennt sich ungeregelter Kapitalismus. Wer jetzt noch
kauft, ist ihm selber schuld. Man kaufte vor zehn Jahren. Von vor 400 Jahren
war es nicht anders
Historische Finanzkrisen: Niederlande 1637: Eine Blumenzwiebel fuer 87.000 Euro - Fonds & Mehr - FAZ


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der finanzielle Fokus liegt zur Zeit auf Denkmalschutz, das ist wichtiger!



Was ist das für ein Denkmalschutz, wenn alte Fachwerkhäuser verfallen und dann abgerissen werden?

Zumal auch viele Betonkästen abgerissen werden, wo es keinen Denkmalschutz gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Denkmalschutz, wenn alte Fachwerkhäuser verfallen und dann abgerissen werden?


Das erlebe ich in meinem direkten Umfeld von Kassel bis Hamburg, bzw. Braunschweig bis Bilefeld nicht. Wenn ich die Städte und Dörfer mit 1970 vergleiche, ist das alles massiv aufgeblüht und hübsch gemacht werden. Auch in den Großstädten im Ost erlebt man reine Wunder. Das lohnt sich nur für reiche Menschen, weil man die Sanierungskosten viel besser von der Steuerabsetzen kann. Das sind typische FDP Geschenke und sie kosten die Staat viele Milliarden, die in sozialem Wohnungsbau besser aufgehoben wären. 

Es muss gar kein Neubau sein. Warum z.B. kaufen Städte nicht suksessiv die universitätsnahen Viertel und erhaben dann erträgliche Mieten für Studenten? Das wäre ein WIN-WIN-WIn Situation, die Städt hätte sichere Einnahmen, die Uni als Geldbringer mehr Studenten und die Studenten bezahlbaren Wohnraum. Stattdessen werden diese Viertel Gentrifiziert und die Studenten aufs Land oder zu den Eltern vertrieben.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sparanus hat (leidlich) den Ausstieg aus der Szene geschafft, das schaffst auch du.



Pfff, meine Pläne sehen da was anderes vor.
Ich warte bis ich in einigen Jahrzehnten das letzte Parteimitglied in der CDU bin und dann wird reformiert und zwar so radikal das selbst Marx, Engels und Lenin noch wie rechte Hardliner aussehen werden.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Pfff, meine Pläne sehen da was anderes vor.
> Ich warte bis ich in einigen Jahrzehnten das letzte Parteimitglied in der CDU bin und dann wird reformiert und zwar so radikal das selbst Marx, Engels und Lenin noch wie rechte Hardliner aussehen werden.



Dann beginnt die Ära Nightslaver  

Hauptsache du machst ne gute sozial und Gesundheit Politik


----------



## DKK007 (2. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich warte bis ich in einigen Jahrzehnten das letzte Parteimitglied in der CDU bin und dann wird reformiert und zwar so radikal das selbst Marx, Engels und Lenin noch wie rechte Hardliner aussehen werden.



Wäre ja ganz schön, wenn es selbst die SPD in die Richtung schaffen würde.


----------



## azzih (2. April 2019)

Halt nix von dem Berliner Vorschlag.  Die Politik soll lieber mal zusehn, dass generell Erwerb von Wohneigentum gefördert wird. Quasi in keinem Land in Europa ist die Eigenheimquote geringer als in Deutschland, was nicht nur an der Mietmentalität der Deutschen liegt, sondern auch daran, dass sich ein Normalverdiener bei den Preisen mittlerweile sowas auch immer öfter kaum leisten kann.

Dazu muss mehr Bauland freigegeben werden und die Steuern dafür runter. Gerade in Ballungsräumen und Einzugsgebiet muss massiv gebaut werden um Wohnraum zu schaffen. Da bringen irgendwelche symbolischen Enteignungen nix.  Dazu gesetzlich festlegen das 70% des neu zu schaffenden Wohnraum kein Luxussegment sein darf.

Im Gegenzug kann man Teile des Ostens ja zu nem Naturschutzgebiet machen.  Man hört immer "Land attraktiver machen blabla" von der Politik. Aber Fakt ist doch aufm tiefsten Land will eh keiner leben, gibt da schlicht keine Jobs und keine Infrastruktur.


----------



## HenneHuhn (2. April 2019)

Solange Deutschland weiterhin das Niedriglohnland unter den Industriestaaten bleibt (Agenda 2010 sei dank), wird auch die Förderung des Erwerbs von Wohneigentum nur einem kleinen Teil der Betroffenen selbst im Mittelschichtbereich helfen. Oder die Förderung müsste derart massiv sein, dass damit wirklich Druck vom Mietwohnungsmarkt genommen wird. Gleichzeitig wird dann aber auch der Druck auf die vielerorts ohnehin überlastete Straßenverkehrsinfrastruktur noch mehr erhöht. Und als Bewohner einer von steuerflüchtigen Einpendlern recht stark gebeutelten Kommune sehe ich das auch nicht so rosig


----------



## RyzA (2. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil da beim Beitritt niemand gefragt hat welche politische Gesinnung ich habe.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Pfff, meine Pläne sehen da was anderes vor.
> Ich warte bis ich in einigen Jahrzehnten das letzte Parteimitglied in der CDU bin und dann wird reformiert und zwar so radikal das selbst Marx, Engels und Lenin noch wie rechte Hardliner aussehen werden.


Wie ein Trojaner. Respekt!

Edit: Oder Senator Palpatine.


----------



## Poulton (2. April 2019)

Aktuelle Zahlen zur Wohneigentumsquote in Europa: http://appsso.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/nui/show.do?dataset=ilc_lvho02



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Pfff, meine Pläne sehen da was anderes vor.
> Ich warte bis ich in einigen Jahrzehnten das letzte Parteimitglied in  der CDU bin und dann wird reformiert und zwar so radikal das selbst  Marx, Engels und Lenin noch wie rechte Hardliner aussehen werden.


YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Edit: Oder Senator Palpatine.



Ich kann dich lehren wie du dein Vermögen und deinen Wohlstand retten kannst, wenn du bereit bist mein Schüler zu werden.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. April 2019)

Bei den derzeitigen Mietpreisen entsteht doch automatisch eine Förderung von Wohneigentum. Gerade bei den derzeitigen Zinsen...
Sollte ich nicht die Möglichkeit bekommen nach der Ausbildung unsere aktuelle Wohnung zu aktuellen Konditionen (3-Zimmer-Wohnung in einer Genossenschaft, 70m², 490€ warm) zu übernehmen (und meine Mutter zieht aus - ihre Idee übrigens...), versuche ich eher, an einen Wohnungskredit zu kommen. Die Kreditraten und entstehende Kosten sind auch kaum höher wie Wohnungen in halbwegs annehmbarer Lage (Stadtrand fällt für mich ohne Geld fürs Auto bei meinem Job aus...), dafür habe ich nach einigen Jahren Eigentum. 

Leider fehlts bei Vielen halt an sicheren Arbeitsverhältnissen oder an einer passablen Entlohnung. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und obwohl die bösen Linken regieren schaft es Berlin sogar seit Jahren seine hohen Schulden abzubauen,


Was aber auch kein Wunder ist: Der Nahverkehr ist kaputtgespart, die Schulen sind kaputtgespart, viele staatliche Wohnungen verkauft... Kurzfristig mag man einen Spareffekt haben, aber gerade die kaputtgesparten Schulen werden noch richtig, richtig teuer werden. 
Der kaputtgesparte ÖPNV fällt uns jetzt schon auf die Füße. Gerade der Fahrzeugmangel bei der U-Bahn - weniger Fahrzeuge, steigende Fahrgastzahlen (und das wird mit den drohenden Fahrverboten noch viel schlimmer!), immer ältere Fahrzeuge die an ihrer Belastungs- und Altersgrenze schrammen. Das wird noch richtig witzig und vorallem teuer, weil die alten Fahrzeuge aufwändig und in zunehmender Häufigkeit ertüchtigt werden mussen...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. April 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was aber auch kein Wunder ist: Der Nahverkehr ist kaputtgespart, die Schulen sind kaputtgespart, viele staatliche Wohnungen verkauft... Kurzfristig mag man einen Spareffekt haben, aber gerade die kaputtgesparten Schulen werden noch richtig, richtig teuer werden.
> Der kaputtgesparte ÖPNV fällt uns jetzt schon auf die Füße. Gerade der Fahrzeugmangel bei der U-Bahn - weniger Fahrzeuge, steigende Fahrgastzahlen (und das wird mit den drohenden Fahrverboten noch viel schlimmer!), immer ältere Fahrzeuge die an ihrer Belastungs- und Altersgrenze schrammen. Das wird noch richtig witzig und vorallem teuer, weil die alten Fahrzeuge aufwändig und in zunehmender Häufigkeit ertüchtigt werden mussen...



Was erwartest du?
Von der wohlhabenden Industriestadt, die Berlin bis 1945 war war mit einsetzen des Kalten Krieges nichts mehr übrig, die Unternehmen (wie Siemens, Thyssen, Daimler, ect.) sind Richtung Baden Würtenberg und Bayern (aber es war natürlich ausschließlich die harte bayrische Arbeiterseele warum Bayern heute wirtschaftlich so gut darsteht, ganz "sicher"  ) abgewandert, im Ostteil haben die Sowjets große Teile der Industrieanlagen als Reperatioen abmontiert und die üpigen Subventionen mit der die Bundesregierung Westberlin bis zur Wende zugepumpt hatte, man musste dem Ossi ja schließlich vor Augen führen wie schön es im Westen ist (wofür Berlin auch als Aushängeschild diente), wurden nicht lange nach der Wende eingestellt, gleichzeitig musste Berlin nach der Wende bei geringerem Haushalt die Wiedervereinigung mit dem Ostteil der Stadt stemmen:

Stadt am Tropf: Die Bundeshilfe fuer West-Berlin und das Subventionssystem der Berlinfoerderung | bpb

Da blieb doch letztlich nur massives sparen und kürzen, weil den Schuldenberg weiter anwachsen lassen war auch keine gangbare Alternative mehr, weil dann wäre Berlin in absehbarer Zeit völlig zahlungsunfähig geworden.

Mit Berlin ist es wie immer in der deutschen Bundespolitik, erst richtet man einen Scherbenhaufen an und dann will keiner für den angerichteten Schaden und die Kosten aufkommen, selbst wenn das bedeutet das der Schaden dadurch am Ende ggf. noch größer ausfallen könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. April 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder alles was leer steht für 10€/qm zwangsvermieten^^



Rechtlich viel zu umständlich. Einfach massive Strafzahlungen oder eben Enteignung (ohne Entschädigung) wegen Verstoß gegen den Bebauungsplan, wenn in ausgewiesenen Wohngebieten Gebäude nicht zum wohnen genutzt werden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil da beim Beitritt niemand gefragt hat welche politische Gesinnung ich habe.



Hätte in der FDP, bei der SPD und vermutlich der AFD auch niemand. Und bei den Grünen und Linken hast du eine so breite Auswahl an Antwortmöglichkeiten, da hätte sich bestimmt was halbwegs passendes gefunden.




Sparanus schrieb:


> @pulli
> Nun Bayern ist jetzt kein Beispiel für schlechtes wirtschaften



Nö. Aber ein sehr gutes Beispiel für "es sich auf Bundeskosten gut gehen lassen". Vielleicht sollte Berlin sich den Aufbau einer leistungsfähigen Wirtschaft auch aus EU- und Bundes-Subventionen finanzieren lassen, die Stromversorgung von sämtlichen privaten Stromverbrauchern bundesweit, die Verkehrs- und Dateninfrastruktur vom Verkehrsministerium, etc.

Ach ne, geht ja nicht. Eine Autobahn zu jeder Milchrampe (natürlich mit FTTH, damit die Kannen schnell angebunden werden!) ist natürlich Bundesaufgabe (natürlich nur in Bayern, früher auch in BW), aber ein öffentlicher Nahverkehr doch nicht. Schön blöd von den Berlinern, dass sie ressourcenschonend in einer Stadt leben, anstatt riesige Landstriche zuzubetonieren.




azzih schrieb:


> Halt nix von dem Berliner Vorschlag.  Die Politik soll lieber mal zusehn, dass generell Erwerb von Wohneigentum gefördert wird. Quasi in keinem Land in Europa ist die Eigenheimquote geringer als in Deutschland, was nicht nur an der Mietmentalität der Deutschen liegt, sondern auch daran, dass



Kaum ein anderen Flächenland eine so hohe Bevölkerungsdichte und kein anderes ein derartiges Problem mit Flächenverbrauch hat und umgekehrt kaum irgendwo von seinen Bürgern, besonders den geschätzt 75%, die weniger als den Durchschnitt verdienen, eine hohe Mobilität fordert und minimale Jobsicherheit bietet.
Habe ehrlich gesagt nie geprüft, wie weit meine Kreditwürdigkeit reichen würde, aber finanziell könnte vermutlich selbst ich ein Häuschen auf dem Land abbezahlen. Nur nützt mir ein Haus auf dem Land wenig und auch eine Eigentumswohnung ist einfach nur ein Risiko, wenn man jederzeit damit rechnen muss, sich fürs nächste Jahr einen neuen Job in 500 km Entfernung zu suchen. Ich überleg schon dreimal, wieviel ich in die Wohnungseinrichtung investiere...



> Dazu muss mehr Bauland freigegeben werden



Es gibt im Umfeld der Metropolen quasi kein Land mehr, dass man freigeben könnte. 
Was glaubst du, wieso sich die bayrischen Bundesstraßen und Autobahnen rund um München und Würzburg zunehmend "innerorts" verlaufen? Weil überall, wo noch ein paar m² Natur für billige, flächige Bebbauung vernichtet werden können, ohne dass man eine neue Anbindung bauen muss, neue Gewerbegebiete ausgewiesen wurden und werden.


----------



## azzih (3. April 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Leider fehlts bei Vielen halt an sicheren Arbeitsverhältnissen oder an einer passablen Entlohnung.



Richtig. Zwar verdiene ich jetzt nicht unerhört schlecht, komm gut über die Runden und hab auch noch genug für 2x Urlaub im Jahr, allerdings wenn ich jetzt noch Familie hätte, dann wäre es schon eng. 

Dazu kommt, wer weiss heute schon wo er in 2 Jahren noch arbeitet. Auch ich hab nach Probezeit hier in meinem neuen Job erst Befristung auf 1 Jahr. Und im Prinzip kriegt man bei vielen Betrieben heute nur ne Gehaltserhöhung, wenn man den Job wechselt. Sprich wenn ich aufsteigen will oder spürbar mehr verdienen, dann muss ich einen anderen Job annehmen, was eben auch ein Wohnortswechsel nach sich zieht.

All das steht natürlich auch dem Erwerb von eigenem Wohneigentum stark im Wege.


----------



## DKK007 (3. April 2019)

Nur sind Gewerbegebiete keine Wohngebiete.


Update: Mittlerweile berichte selbst die Tagesschau darüber.
Initiative in Berlin: Mit Enteignungen gegen die Wohnungsnot? | tagesschau.de

Edit, Demos gibt es auch: Wohnungsnot: Gegen hohe Mieten - nur wie? | tagesschau.de



			
				https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/wohnungsbau-139.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Initiatoren fordern, dass Unternehmen mit mehr als 3000 Wohnungen enteignet werden.



Mit dieser Untergrenze wäre also ein normaler Hauseigentümer überhaupt nicht betroffen.

Edit2: Streit um Wohnraum: Habeck will notfalls auch Enteignungen | tagesschau.de


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Wenn Wohnbaugesellschaften von sich aus keine günstigeren Wohnungen zur Verfügung stellen und Wohnraum knapp ist halte ich das für legitim.
Das kann ja nicht so weitergehen.
Allerdings kosten die Enteignungen dem Staat auch wieder viel Geld, da sie ja Entschädigungen zahlen müssen.
Doch bezahlbare Wohnungen fehlen!


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Die Entschädigung muss nicht dem Wert entsprechen. Da tut es auch ein symbolischer Euro, so wie es bei vielen Betrieben in Ostdeutschland nach der Wende der Fall war.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Entschädigung muss nicht dem Wert entsprechen. Da tut es auch ein symbolischer Euro, so wie es bei vielen Betrieben in Ostdeutschland nach der Wende der Fall war.


Damit wird man aber nicht durchkommen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Man kann es aber erst mal versuchen. Klagen werden die "armen" Miethaie sowieso.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

Das wird auch die CDU nicht mitmachen. Die CSU erst Recht nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Da haben wir in Berlin aber Glück. Da ist kein C dabei: Koalitionsvertrag - Das will Rot-Rot-Gruen in Berlin veraendern  | rbb|24


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

Enteignung löst kein Problem sondern schafft Neue, das ist alles nur ein sinnloses herumdoktern.
Wo will man beim Enteignen denn überhaupt die Grenzen ziehen? 
Wenn ICH ein Grundstück kaufe, wie schnell muss ich denn mein Haus darauf errichten um nicht enteignet zu werden?
Oder ich kaufe mir eine Villa mit 500qm Wohnfläche, bewohne davon aber nur 250qm --> und die beiden Anliegerwohnungen in der Villa Nutze ich als Lager oder Gästewohnungen für meine Family --> werden dann MEINE Wohnungen später städtisch zwangsvermietet?
Fragen über Fragen. 

Das Hauptproblem fängt doch heute schon beim Bauen an.
Nur mal angenommen man würde ein 5 Parteienhaus nach jetzigen gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Umweltauflagen bauen, gehen die Kosten vermutlich weit über 1 mio €, NUR für das Haus!
Das Grundstück kostet in Großstadtlagen ebenfalls ein Vermögen.
Und jetzt steht  mein imaginäres Haus, jede Wohnung hat 100qm --> damit das kein Minusgeschäft wird, MUSS man eine Kaltmiete verlangen die nun mal jenseits von "sozialverträglich" liegt.....alles andere wäre Irrsinn.

Überhaupt was ist denn eine "sozialer" Kaltmietpreis.
10€ kalt mit Sicherheit nicht. wie soll sich das ein Friseurin, Arzhlefer/ in etc.pp leisten --> also geht es doch eher Richtung 5-7€.
Und mit den Aussichten soll Wohnungsbau funktionieren????
Das ist alles ein schlechter Witz, bzw. noch viel schlimmer --> das ist Verarsche!


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da haben wir in Berlin aber Glück. Da ist kein C dabei: Koalitionsvertrag - Das will Rot-Rot-Gruen in Berlin veraendern  | rbb|24


Ja da ist das wohl etwas anderes. Aber Deutschland weit nicht.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Enteignung löst kein Problem sondern schafft Neue, das ist alles nur ein sinnloses herumdoktern.
> Wo will man beim Enteignen denn überhaupt die Grenzen ziehen?
> Wenn ICH ein Grundstück kaufe, wie schnell muss ich denn mein Haus darauf errichten um nicht enteignet zu werden?
> Oder ich kaufe mir eine Villa mit 500qm Wohnfläche, bewohne davon aber nur 250qm --> und die beiden Anliegerwohnungen in der Villa Nutze ich als Lager oder Gästewohnungen für meine Family --> werden dann MEINE Wohnungen später städtisch zwangsvermietet?
> Fragen über Fragen.


Es geht um die großen Wohnbaugesellschaften welche X Wohnungen haben.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Ja da ist das wohl etwas anderes. Aber Deutschland weit nicht.
> 
> 
> *Es geht um die großen Wohnbaugesellschaften welche X Wohnungen haben.*



Warum soll das so sein? Das ist Unfug!
Ich kann genau so ein Privatvermieter sein, der einfach viel Kohle hat, und diese Kohle mit 30€ pro qm weiter vermehrt.
 ODER meine Wohnungen eben gar nicht vermiete, und einfach nur die Wertsteigerung meiner Immobilie in der Münchner Innenstadt abschöpfe.

Warum soll ich als Privatvermieter besser gestellt werden als eine Gesellschaft?
Das ist einfach Dummenfang mancher Politiker, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
Wenn Enteignung kommt, dann als Stufenmodell --> Zuerst die Gesellschaften und dann der Rest!


----------



## P2063 (9. April 2019)

es fehlt nicht an (bezahlbarem) Wohnraum, sondern an der Bereitschaft der Leute einen etwas längeren Arbeitsweg in Kauf zu nehmen. Miete ist eben nicht Eigentum, da muss einem bewusst sein, dass sich die Konditionen ändern können. Und wer im Hipsterviertel wohnen und arbeiten will hat eben auch entsprechende Preise zu zaheln.


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich als Privatvermieter besser gestellt werden als eine Gesellschaft?
> Das ist einfach Dummenfang mancher Politiker, nicht mehr nicht weniger.
> Wenn Enteignung kommt, dann als Stufenmodell --> Zuerst die Gesellschaften und dann der Rest!


Weil gerade in den Großstädten, wo viele Wohnungen Wohnbaugesellschaften gehören, diese fast unbezahlbar und knapp sind.
Ein Vermieter mit 6 Familienhaus auf dem Lande ist da eher der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Nur werden halt hauptsächlich luxuriöse Eigentumswohnungen gebaut oder Altbauten saniert und dann Eigentum draus gemacht. Da reicht es schon sich die Werbeplakate anzusehen:

Ein Plakat wo steht, "Hier entstehen billige Sozialwohnungen für Familien mit unter 500€ Miete pro Monat" hab ich noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Weil gerade in den Großstädten, wo viele Wohnungen Wohnbaugesellschaften gehören, diese fast unbezahlbar und knapp sind.
> Ein Vermieter mit 6 Familienhaus auf dem Lande ist da eher der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.



Das ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass am Ende alle Vermieter auf der Liste stehen.
Wer hier denkt, "Jaaaa jetzt gehts den Kapitalisten mal richtig an den Kragen!" lebt in einer Traumwelt.
Und wie gesagt --> gelöst ist das Problem Wohnungsnot immer noch nicht, und ich behaupte sogar, es wird dann noch schlimmer.
Wer, der geistig nicht komplett umnachtet ist, baut denn dann noch ein Haus zur Vermietung wenn es sich erst nach 250 Jahren amortisiert?


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Es steht doch eindeutig drin, mindestens 3000 Wohnungen. Also weit entfernt von "alle Vermieter".


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

P2063 schrieb:


> es fehlt nicht an (bezahlbarem) Wohnraum, sondern an der Bereitschaft der Leute einen etwas längeren Arbeitsweg in Kauf zu nehmen. Miete ist eben nicht Eigentum, da muss einem bewusst sein, dass sich die Konditionen ändern können. Und wer im Hipsterviertel wohnen und arbeiten will hat eben auch entsprechende Preise zu zaheln.


Ja? Damit noch mehr motorisiert rumpendeln und die Straßen verstopfen? Und verpesten?
Und mit Hipstervierteln hat das  wenig zu tun. Es sind auch ganz normale und Armenviertel betroffen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

"Es entstehen Sozialwohnungen, die sich keiner leisten kann" | MDR.DE


----------



## RyzA (9. April 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ändert doch aber nichts an der Tatsache, dass am Ende alle Vermieter auf der Liste stehen.


Warum? Wie DKK007 es geschrieben hatte: erst ab 3000 Wohnungen im Besitz.



> Wer hier denkt, "Jaaaa jetzt gehts den Kapitalisten mal richtig an den Kragen!" lebt in einer Traumwelt.
> Und wie gesagt --> gelöst ist das Problem Wohnungsnot immer noch nicht, und ich behaupte sogar, es wird dann noch schlimmer.
> Wer, der geistig nicht komplett umnachtet ist, baut denn dann noch ein Haus zur Vermietung wenn es sich erst nach 250 Jahren amortisiert?


Klar sollte sich ein Hausbau auch rentieren. Aber unbegrenzt  die Preise nach oben zu treiben ist keine Lösung und schadet der Allgemeinheit.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Warum? Wie DKK007 es geschrieben hatte: erst ab 3000 Wohnungen im Besitz.
> 
> 
> Klar sollte sich ein Hausbau auch rentieren. Aber unbegrenzt  die Preise nach oben zu treiben ist keine Lösung.



Das ist juristisch überhaupt nicht haltbar.
Warum ab 3000, warum nicht 2000 oder 5000?
So funktioniert das nicht, das werden die Gerichte den Herren Politikern dann auch noch erklären.

Und nochmal was heißt "den Preis nach oben treiben", mal von den Ausnahmen der Luxussanierungen abgesehen, ist es nunmal (leider) so das Neubau UND Sanierung Geld kosten.
Und diese Geld muss mittelfristig wieder rein!!!!

Aus dem Link


> Die durchschnittliche Angebotsmiete läge in Dresden gerade bei 10,30 Euro pro Quadratmeter. Die Sozialwohnung würde nach Abzug der Förderung von 3,50 Euro also 6,80 pro Quadratmeter kosten.* "Es entstehen Sozialwohnungen, die sich keiner leisten kann"*, sagte Schmelich.



Da ist das Problem!
Du bekommst weder als Gesellschaft, noch als "Lieber netter Onkel", in städtischen Bereichen eine Butze die auf Dauer 5€ pro m² kostet hingebaut!
Das geht einfach nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und diese Geld muss mittelfristig wieder rein!!!!



Das nennt sich Miete. Die dient dazu die Baukosten zu tragen und nicht den Aktionären die Taschen zu füllen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Du bekommst weder als Gesellschaft, noch als "Lieber netter Onkel", in städtischen Bereichen eine Butze die auf Dauer 5€ pro m² kostet hingebaut!
> Das geht einfach nicht.



Doch geht schon. Indem man die Miete einfach bei 5€/m² festlegt. Insbesondere, wenn dem Staat die Gebäude gehören und die Leute dort sowieso alle Harz4 kriegen könnte man sich die Miete direkt sparen. Denn dann würde der Staat die Miete sowieso selbst zahlen.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Miete. Die dient dazu die Baukosten zu tragen und nicht den Aktionären die Taschen zu füllen.
> 
> 
> 
> Doch geht schon. Indem man die Miete einfach bei 5€/m² festlegt. *Insbesondere, wenn dem Staat die Gebäude gehören *und die Leute dort sowieso alle Harz4 kriegen könnte man sich die Miete direkt sparen. Denn dann würde der Staat die Miete sowieso selbst zahlen.



Die Miete für Sozialwohnungen wird immer ein Minusgeschäft sein und deshalb ist dein zweiter Satz RICHTIG:
Der Staat muss eben nicht sozialen Wohnungsbau fördern --> sondern ihn komplett selber umsetzen, also selber bauen. Nur so geht es.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Nur mit Neubau wird man aber nicht das Problem der fehlenden sozialen Durchmischung der Wohnquartiere mit seinen, teils heute schon drastisch sichtbaren Auswirkungen, in den Griff bekommen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum soll ich als Privatvermieter besser gestellt werden als eine Gesellschaft?


Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum leicht andere Regeln für Personen gelten,  welche (nebenbei) ein Kleingewerbe haben. Es ist eben doch etwas anderes,  als eine große AG, Holding, etc.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nur mit Neubau wird man aber nicht das Problem der fehlenden sozialen Durchmischung der Wohnquartiere mit seinen, teils heute schon drastisch sichtbaren Auswirkungen, in den Griff bekommen.
> 
> 
> Aus dem gleichen Grund, warum leicht andere Regeln für Personen gelten,  welche (nebenbei) ein Kleingewerbe haben. Es ist eben doch etwas anderes,  als eine große AG, Holding, etc.



Das Thema "nur große Gesellschaften" ist laut Palmer durch:



> Palmer geht in seinem Brief auch auf die Bürger ein, die Grundstücke zurückhalten, um sie später eventuell an Kinder oder Enkelkinder weiterzugeben.
> An sie gerichtet, schreibt er: „Wenn Sie ihr Grundstück an die Stadt verkaufen, können wir ihnen vertraglich zusichern, für den Fall, dass Sie einen Bauplatz benötigen, um für Angehörige zu bauen, innerhalb der nächsten 25 Jahre ein Erstzugriffsrecht auf städtische Grundstücke im Verkauf haben. Dies kann in den Kaufverträgen entsprechend abgesichert werden. Für weitere Informationen zu diesem Modell steht die Stadtverwaltung gerne zur Verfügung.“


Quelle: Palmer zu Enteignung: Tuebingens OB zwingt Grundstuecksbesitzer zum Bauen  -
    Politik Inland -
    Bild.de

Bei der sozialen Durchmischung pflichte ich dir bei.
Dort müssen ggf. die Mietzahlungen aufgestockt werden oder halt Wohnungen in den entsprechenden Komplexen abgekauft werden.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Wobei das eher eine Art Grundstückstausch ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das nennt sich Miete. Die dient dazu die Baukosten zu tragen und nicht den Aktionären die Taschen zu füllen.



Also soll ein Miete bloß ein Nullsummenspiel werden und verdienen darf man daran nicht?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch geht schon. Indem man die Miete einfach bei 5€/m² festlegt. Insbesondere, wenn dem Staat die Gebäude gehören und die Leute dort sowieso alle Harz4 kriegen könnte man sich die Miete direkt sparen. Denn dann würde der Staat die Miete sowieso selbst zahlen.



Miete festlegen. Wo habe ich das schonmal gehört? 

NSDAP-Mietenstoppgesetz 1936: Die Mutter der Mietpreisbremse | Berliner Zeitung

Ja Sozialisten, braune wie rote, erfreuen sich immer gerne der Planwirtschaft. Geht nur komischerweise nicht gut aus. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, warum man sich den grundlegenden Mechanismen des Marktes so verschließt. Es gibt ein Angebot und eine steigende Nachfrage. 

Logischerweise ist der Preis der selektierende Faktor. Wer sich die populären und gefragten Viertel nicht leisten kann, muss halt woanders gucken. 

Wie soll das auch anders gehen? Die größten und gefragtesten Städte der Republik verzeichnen jährliche Zuwachsraten von Kleinstädten (ich meine mich z.B. zu erinnern, dass jedes Jahr 30.000 Menschen nach München ziehen). Wo sollen diese Wohnungen alle herkommen? 

Es gibt genug Wohnraum in Deutschland. Es gibt aber nicht genug Wohnraum am Prenzlauer Berg. Diese Realität muss man akzeptieren. Und durch Enteignung und/oder Mietstops wird weder die Nachfrage gesenkt, noch das Angebot erhöht. 

Ergo kein Problem wird angegangen. Man doktert nur an den Symptomen rum. 

PS: Es ist übrigens bezeichnend, dass eben jene Parteien jetzt laut über Enteignung und/oder Mietstopps nachdenken, die maßgeblich die Nachfrage nach Wohnungen dadurch erhöht haben, dass sie hunderttausende sogenannte „Flüchtlinge“ ins Land gelassen haben. Und bevor jetzt jemand fragt, nein die Situation war schon vor 2015 auf dem Wohnungsmarkt angespannt, dass bestreitet keiner.

Nur, wenn in kurzer Zeit die Nachfrage massiv steigt, das Angebot aber nicht im gleichen Rahmen steigt, dann wird das schon vorher bestehende Problem noch weiter verschlimmert.


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei das eher eine Art Grundstückstausch ist.



Das ist kein Tausch, das ist eine Unverschämtheit.
Wer sagt mir denn, dass das Grundstück welches mir in 10 Jahren angeboten wird, nur ansatzweise den gleichen Wert hat?
Wer sagt mir in welcher Lage sich das neue Grundstück befindet?
Wer sagt mir ob genau zu dem Zeitpunkt an dem ich bauen will, Grundstücke verfügbar sind?
Niemand.

Die Gerichte werden entscheiden.

Hier wird versucht jahrzehntelange städtische Fehlplanung auf dem Buckel der Bevölkerung gerade zu rücken.....und die Leichtgläubigen klatschen auch noch Beifall.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Man kann auch einfach selber bauen. Was nützt einem denn ein Grundstück ohne Haus, wenn es nicht als Garten oder Landwirtschaftlich genutzt wird?


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Jetzt auch noch godwins law. Willkommen im WiPoWi...


Und was zum Thema soziale Segregation und fehlende soziale Durchmischung:
Segregation in Deutschland: Die soziale Spaltung der Staedte nimmt zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Wissenschaftszentrum Berlin für Sozialforschung: Wie brüchigist die soziale Architekturunserer Städte? Trends und Analysen der Segregation in 74 deutschen Städten (PDF)
Studie: Erfurts Wohnviertel - entweder arm oder wohlhabend | MDR.DE
Erfurter Zukunftsforum thematisiert soziale Spaltung – Erfurt | Thueringer Allgemeine


----------



## aloha84 (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> *Man kann auch einfach selber bauen. *Was nützt einem denn ein Grundstück ohne Haus, wenn es nicht als Garten oder Landwirtschaftlich genutzt wird?



Und wer bezahlt mir das bauen?
Es ist doch jetzt kein seltener Fall das Leute ein Haus und Grundstück besitzen und für ihre Kinder, die vielleicht noch in der Ausbildung sind, noch ein weiteres Grundstück halten --> damit die Kinder dort später SELBER darauf bauen.

Ich gebe mal den Ausblick was noch kommen kann.
Du hast Haus mit großem Garten? Wozu brauchst du denn 3000m² Garten --> 1000m² reichen!
Die anderen 2000m² wandeln wir in 2 Grundstücke um, lassen da sozialverträglich bauen, und die Familie Flodder zieht ein.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Ist halt auch eine Frage des Ökologischen Fußabdruckes: OEkologischer Fussabdruck – Wikipedia

Bein den landwirtschaftlichen Flächen sieht es nicht anders aus. Da gibt es Unternehmen mit über 500 Hektar. Mein Vater wäre froh, wenn er 20 ha hätte.
Ackerland im Ausverkauf | Telepolis
Der Kampf um die letzten freien Hektar - https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/landgrabbing-in-ostdeutschland-der-kampf-um-die-letzten.1773.de.html?dram:article_id=426884



			
				https://www.deutschlandfunk.de/landgrabbing-in-ostdeutschland-der-kampf-um-die-letzten.1773.de.html?dram:article_id=426884 schrieb:
			
		

> Stichwort Share Deals: Dabei kauft der Investor nicht die landwirtschaftliche Fläche direkt, sondern er übernimmt mehrheitlich Anteile an einer Agrar-Gesellschaft, der das Land gehört. Anders als für den Verkauf von Äckern und Wiesen braucht es dafür keine Genehmigung. Diese Entwicklung führe dazu, dass das Grundstückverkehrsgesetz in Ostdeutschland faktisch ausgehebelt wird, sagt Andreas Tietz.
> 
> Das Gesetz soll unter anderem den Fortbestand örtlicher Landwirtschaft schützen, zum Beispiel durch ein Vorkaufsrecht für Bauern aus der Region. Und wenn der Investor nur 94,9 Prozent der Anteile kauft, dann spart er auch noch die Grunderwerbsteuer. Gewinne und Ertragssteuern fließen dagegen oft nach Hamburg oder München ab, oder wo immer der Investor seinen Hauptsitz hat. „Und die Gemeinde selbst guckt dann in die Röhre.“



Man könnte es auch klassisch Steuerhinterziehung nennen.



			
				https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Ackerland-im-Ausverkauf-4325859.html?seite=all schrieb:
			
		

> Etwa drei Prozent aller landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe in Europa kontrollieren rund 50 Prozent aller Anbauflächen. Das größte deutsche Agrarunternehmen zum Beispiel verfügt über 38.000 Hektar. Auf der anderen Seite kontrollieren 80 Prozent der landwirtschaftlichen Betriebe nur 14,5 Prozent des Agrarlands.



Womit auch die ganzen Probleme mit der Massentierhaltung und nitratverseuchtem Grundwasser zusammenhängen. Zu viel Guelle auf Feldern: Giftiges Grundwasser, giftige Luft - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

Wenn dein Vater mehr als 20 Ha will dann soll er sie sich kaufen, wenn er sie sich nicht leisten kann, Pech gehabt, ich kann mir auch keinen Koenigsegg leisten, obwohl ich gerne einen hätte  . 
Dein Sozialisten Gehabe ist einfach nicht auszuhalten, du hast 0,0 Weitblick, du verstehst gar nicht was für Folgen die Umsetzung von auch nur wenigen deiner Forderungen hätte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Vater mehr als 20 Ha will dann soll er sie sich kaufen, wenn er sie sich nicht leisten kann, Pech gehabt, ich kann mir auch keinen Koenigsegg leisten, obwohl ich gerne einen hätte  .
> Dein Sozialisten Gehabe ist einfach nicht auszuhalten, du hast 0,0 Weitblick, du verstehst gar nicht was für Folgen die Umsetzung von auch nur wenigen deiner Forderungen hätte.



Ich bin noch in dem deutschen Staat geboren, der auf Enteignungen und festgeschriebene Mieten gesetzt hat. Ich bin dankbar, dass dieser Staat heute Geschichte ist und bin gelinde gesagt verwundert, dass Menschen, die in der Freiheit der Bundesrepublik großgeworden sind,  diese Freiheit wieder für das - zigmal gescheiterte - Experiment Sozialismus aufgeben wollen.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Wenn jetzt noch Landwirtschaft Thema wird: Landwirtschaft in Ostdeutschland: der spaete Erfolg der DDR | bpb
Oder kurz: Die Landwirtschaft in Ostdeutschland ist, im Gegensatz zu der in Westdeutschland, durch große agrarische Unternehmen und Genossenschaften bestimmt, welche aus den ehemaligen LPG und VEG hervorgegangen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn dein Vater mehr als 20 Ha will dann soll er sie sich kaufen, wenn er sie sich nicht leisten kann, Pech gehabt, ich kann mir auch keinen Koenigsegg leisten, obwohl ich gerne einen hätte  .
> Dein Sozialisten Gehabe ist einfach nicht auszuhalten, du hast 0,0 Weitblick, du verstehst gar nicht was für Folgen die Umsetzung von auch nur wenigen deiner Forderungen hätte.



Das geht nur nicht, wenn keine freien Flächen mehr da ist. Die Ressourcen auf der Erde sind endlich, auch wenn das die heutigen Neokapitalisten  nicht verstehen.

Diese Forderung kommt nicht von mir, sondern von der EU:


			
				https://www.heise.de/tp/features/Ackerland-im-Ausverkauf-4325859.html?seite=all schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher  wurden große Agrarbetriebe mit flächenbezogenen Subventionen aus den  Töpfen der Gemeinsamen EU-Agrarpolitik belohnt. Das allerdings könnte  sich bald ändern. Um eine gerechtere und gezieltere Verteilung der  Gelder aus Brüssel zu ermöglichen, schlägt EU-Agrarkommissar Phil Hogan  eine verpflichtende Obergrenze von 100.000 Euro pro Agrarbetrieb und  Jahr vor.



Steht übrigens in dem Artikel, den ich schon oben verlinkt habe.

Oder:


> Eine Überlegung wäre, bis zu 200 ha werden mit je € 500.--, also höchstens € 100.000,00 je Betrieb, gefördert.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es nichts mehr. Diese Regelung würde auch das Überleben kleinerer Betriebe gewährleisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn jetzt noch Landwirtschaft Thema wird: Landwirtschaft in Ostdeutschland: der spaete Erfolg der DDR | bpb



Komisch, schlägst du hier neoliberale Methoden, wie Stellenabbau vor?

" Die "Verschlankung" der Betriebsstrukturen führten zu einem starken Personalabbau. Teilweise wurde die Beschäftigtenzahl um 90 Prozent reduziert. .... Schon 1993 arbeiteten nur noch etwa 2,8 Personen je ha Fläche, verglichen mit 5,5 Personen/ha im Westen."

Aber dann wieder über die bösen Großbetriebe beschweren, die Gewinne über die Arbeiter stellen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das geht nur nicht, wenn keine freien Flächen mehr da ist. Die Ressourcen auf der Erde sind endlich, auch wenn das die heutigen Neokapitalisten  nicht verstehen.




Richtig, sie sind endlich. Was genau passiert also, wenn das Angebot nicht unbegrenzt erweitert werden kann, die Nachfrage aber hoch ist bzw. sogar steigt? Na, wer kennt die Antwort?

Also warum soll dein Vater jetzt 20 ha bekommen, obwohl er sie sich nicht leisten kann? Und was passiert, wenn der Vater eine anderen Person sich noch weniger leisten kann? 

Wir können natürlich auch alles enteigenen und durch 80 Millionen teilen, denn hat jeder Bürger in Deutschland sein eigenens Land. Und immer, wenn neue Leute dazu kommen, teile wir die vorhandenen Fläche neu auf.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Die Bevölkerung ist aber eher rückläufig. Insbesondere im Osten. Bevoelkerungsentwicklung | bpb



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also warum soll dein Vater jetzt 20 ha bekommen, obwohl er sie sich nicht leisten kann?



Das hat nicht mit Leisten können zutun, wenn etwas gar nicht mehr da  ist, weil es Argarheuschrecken aufgekauft haben. Genauso, wie es im  Immobilienbereich passiert. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, schlägst du hier neoliberale Methoden, wie Stellenabbau vor?
> 
> " Die "Verschlankung" der Betriebsstrukturen führten zu einem starken Personalabbau. Teilweise wurde die Beschäftigtenzahl um 90 Prozent reduziert. .... Schon 1993 arbeiteten nur noch etwa 2,8 Personen je ha Fläche, verglichen mit 5,5 Personen/ha im Westen."
> 
> Aber dann wieder über die bösen Großbetriebe beschweren, die Gewinne über die Arbeiter stellen.



Das Problem sind vor allem die 10000 Schweine pro Hektar. Da spielen die paar Arbeiter keine Rolle mehr.
Tierhaltung: Ein Quadratmeter pro Schwein - Wirtschaft - Tagesspiegel


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hat nicht mit Leisten können zutun, wenn etwas gar nicht mehr da  ist, weil es Argarheuschrecken aufgekauft haben. Genauso, wie es im  Immobilienbereich passiert.



Natürlich hat es etwas mit sich leisten können zu tun, Mister 120 IQ. Oder glaubst du allenernstes sie verkaufen es nicht wieder mit hohem Gewinn? Quasi alles ist käuflich und Äcker ohnehin, dein Vater ist nur nicht bereit/kann nicht genug (zu-) zahlen.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Wenn du mal eben ne Million hast bitte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das hat nicht mit Leisten können zutun, wenn etwas gar nicht mehr da  ist, weil es *Argarheuschrecken* aufgekauft haben. Genauso, wie es im  Immobilienbereich passiert.



Heuschreckendebatte

Interessant, wie jene User, die sonst immer soviel Wert darauf legen, sich doch bitte politisch korrekt auszudrücken, in bestimmte Muster verfallen, sobald es ums eigenen Weltbild geht. Bezeichnend.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du mal eben ne Million hast bitte.



Tja, wenn man sie nicht hat, muss man halt ne Nummer kleiner gucken, oder halt Verzicht üben. Ist überall im Leben so.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> [...]


Wurde von dir und Kaaruzo überhaupt das vom Deutschlandfunk gelesen, was DKK007 verlinkt hat?
Landgrabbing in Ostdeutschland - Der Kampf um die letzten freien Hektar


> Stichwort Share Deals: Dabei kauft der Investor nicht die  landwirtschaftliche Fläche direkt, sondern er übernimmt mehrheitlich  Anteile an einer Agrar-Gesellschaft, der das Land gehört. Anders als für  den Verkauf von Äckern und Wiesen braucht es dafür keine Genehmigung.  *Diese Entwicklung führe dazu, dass das Grundstückverkehrsgesetz in  Ostdeutschland faktisch ausgehebelt wird*, sagt Andreas Tietz.


Grundstueckverkehrsgesetz – Wikipedia


> Mit dem Grundstückverkehrsgesetz (GrdstVG), das in den Geschäftsverkehr mit landwirtschaftlich genutzten Grundstücken kontrollierend eingreift, verfolgt der Gesetzgeber in Deutschland vornehmlich drei Zwecke:
> 
> Die Sicherung des Fortbestandes land- und forstwirtschaftlicher Betriebe, indem die Landwirtschaft vor dem Ausverkauf ihres Bodens geschützt wird (mikroökonomischer Aspekt).
> Besonders betont wird der Schutz von Natur und Umwelt, indem die Agrarstruktur erhalten und verbessert wird.
> ...



Wobei das noch weitere Kreise zieht: Grunderwerbssteuer: Zahnloser Kampf gegen "Share Deals" | tagesschau.de
Berliner Wohnungsmarkt: Steuern sparen beim Gentrifizieren | tagesschau.de
Paradise Papers – Wikipedia
Also das, was für einige hier die gute organisierte Kriminalität ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wurde von dir und Kaaruzo überhaupt das vom Deutschlandfunk gelesen, was DKK007 verlinkt hat?
> Landgrabbing in Ostdeutschland - Der Kampf um die letzten freien Hektar



Skandal. Leute mit Geld benutzten jenes Geld um einzukaufen. Da muss man doch was gegen machen. Warum verbieten wir nicht einfach Privateigentum. Problem gelöst. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei das noch weitere Kreise zieht: Grunderwerbssteuer: Zahnloser Kampf gegen "Share Deals" | tagesschau.de



Wenn man sowohl das Grundstücksverkehrsgesetz, als auch das Grunderwerbsteuergesetz legal umgehen kann, ist das wohl eher das Problem des Gesetzgebers und nicht von demjenigen, der sich dieser Lücke bedient. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Paradise Papers – Wikipedia Also das, was für einige hier die gute organisierte Kriminalität ist.



Wenn das doch so offenkündig ist, nehme ich doch zurecht an, dass du bereits Anzeige erstattet hast, oder?


----------



## Tengri86 (9. April 2019)

Laufen die Pflegekräfte in Berlin auch davon wie die in München?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin noch in dem deutschen Staat geboren, der auf Enteignungen und festgeschriebene Mieten gesetzt hat. Ich bin dankbar, dass dieser Staat heute Geschichte ist und bin gelinde gesagt verwundert, dass Menschen, die in der Freiheit der Bundesrepublik großgeworden sind,  diese Freiheit wieder für das - zigmal gescheiterte - Experiment Sozialismus aufgeben wollen.



lülülülü die "bösen Sozialisten":



> Im März 2009 wurde im Zuge der Maßnahmen gegen die Finanzkrise das Rettungsübernahmegesetz beschlossen, nach dem befristet bis 30. Juni 2009 die *Enteignung* von Banken möglich war, wenn ein drohender Bankrott eine Gefahr für die Stabilität des Finanzmarktes insgesamt darstellte.[SUP][12][/SUP] Das Gesetz wurde am 7. April 2009 von Bundespräsident Horst Köhler unterzeichnet, am folgenden Tag im Bundesgesetzblatt veröffentlicht und ist somit in Kraft getreten.
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enteignung
> 
> ...



Also halten wir RtZks und Kaaruzos Weltansicht mal fest:

Enteignung von Unternehmen für Private = Böse.
Enteignung von Privaten für Unternehmen = Gut.

 Lang lebe der Kapitalismus, denn den Kapitalistischen Idioten in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=B7reIMSpBNA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Bis es dann doch mal ein Ochs und ein Esel gibt die es schaffen...


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Auch da ist es möglich Gesetze zu ändern:


			
				https://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/soziales/enteignung-wo-sie-laengst-ueblich-sind-a-1261854.html schrieb:
			
		

> Kürzlich wurde bekannt, dass Airbus die Produktion des A380 einstellt. Vor 15 Jahren galt das Großraumflugzeug noch als große Hoffnung für die Hamburger Wirtschaft. Deshalb durfte Airbus eine Landebahn in seinem A380-Werk Finkenwerder um fast 600 Meter verlängern. Die Grundstücke mehrerer Obstbauern wurden dafür trotz Klagen enteignet.
> 
> Eigentlich wäre die Enteignung gar nicht möglich gewesen, da Paragraf 28 des Luftverkehrsgesetzes nur Enteignungen für Militär- und Verkehrsflughäfen vorsieht. Doch auf Initiative des damaligen Bundeskanzlers Gerhard Schröder (SPD) wurde die Regel extra auf Privatflughäfen ausgedehnt. FLUGZEUGINDUSTRIE: Das Zehn-Milliarden-Abenteuer - DER SPIEGEL 20/2004


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> lülülülü die "bösen Sozialisten":



Ja, tatsächlich böse Sozialisten. Oder war die DDR plötzlich ein Rechtsstaat? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also halten wir RTZKs und Kaaruzos Weltansicht mal fest:
> Enteignung von Unternehmen für Private = Böse.
> Enteignung von Privaten für Unternehmen = Gut.



Halten wir mal die übliche Vorgehensweise hier im Forum fest. Lesen nein, interpretieren ja. 

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich Enteignung im Zuge der Finanzkriese für richtig halte. Ganz im Gegenteil. Jedes Unternehmen, dass selbstverschuldet Pleite geht, sollte es Pleite gehen. Es darf keine Unternehmen geben, die „too big to fail“ sind. 

Darüber hinaus, Enteignungen für Straßen oder Schienen sind dafür da, um *neue* Infrastruktur zu schaffen. Wenn jetzt – wie in Berlin geplant – bereits bewohnte Wohnungen beschlagnahmt werden, wieviele *neue* qm Wohnfläche entstehen dann?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Lang lebe der Kapitalismus, denn den Kapitalistischen Idioten in seinem Lauf hält weder Ochs noch Esel auf!



Venezuela, Kuba oder Nordkorea. Es gibt doch immer noch „schöne“ Alternativen zum bösen, bösen Kapitalismus. Nur komisch, dass die Leute immer aus diesen Arbeiter-und Bauern Paradiesen flüchten.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Was hauptsächlich an den amerikanischen Sanktionen liegt.
*** verschaerfen Sanktionen gegen Kuba: "Wir muessen Havanna zur Rechenschaft ziehen"[/URL]



			
				https://twitter.com/SecPompeo/status/1102627144407150592?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw schrieb:
			
		

> Die US-Regierung hat die völkerrechtswidrige Blockade gegen Kuba in einem Schritt einseitiger Eskalation weiter verschärft. Die Begründung von Außenminister Mike Pompeo: Kuba müsse nun für Verstaatlichungen in den 1960er Jahren zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.



Es geht den Amis auch in Venezuela und den Ländern im Arabischen Raum, vor allem um das Öl, was dort liegt. Wer dort nicht mit macht und das Öl selber nutzen will, anstatt es amerikanischen Konzernen wie BP zu überlassen ist gleich der böse Terrorist.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> lülülülü die "bösen Sozialisten":


Wer kennt sie nicht, die Sozialistischen Staaten von Amerika?


> In the United States during World War I, rents were "controlled" through a combination of public pressure and the efforts of local anti-rent-profiteering committees. Between 1919 and 1924, a number of cities and states adopted rent- and eviction-control laws. Modern rent controls were first adopted in response to WWII-era shortages,


oder Sozialistenbengel Nixon


> or following Richard Nixon's 1971 wage and price controls.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





PS: Danke dafür Reiner Kaaruzo.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Venezuela, Kuba oder Nordkorea. *Es gibt doch immer noch „schöne“ Alternativen *zum bösen, bösen Kapitalismus. Nur komisch, dass die Leute immer aus diesen Arbeiter-und Bauern Paradiesen flüchten.



Na dann mach dich hin Kaaruzo, überzeug(bare)te Idiologen sind da immer gerne gesehen. 

Menschen mit Vernunft und mangelnder idiologischer Inbrunst, ehr weniger.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was hauptsächlich an den amerikanischen Sanktionen liegt.



Hat ja nicht lange gedauert, bist die ersten anti-amerikanischen Verschwörungstheorien auftauchen. Auch das hat ja im Sozialismus eine lange Tradition. 

Immer sind die bösen Amerikaner - der fiese Klassenfeind - schuld, nicht das eigenen Unvermögen. Aber nachdem hier mit dem Begriff  "Heuschrecken" bereits antisemistischen Verschwörungstheorien bedient wurde, wundert mich dieser krude Antiamerkanismus nicht sonderlich.

Beste linke Tradition halt.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Was hauptsächlich an den amerikanischen Sanktionen liegt.
> *** verschaerfen Sanktionen gegen Kuba: "Wir muessen Havanna zur Rechenschaft ziehen"[/URL]



RT. Alles klar. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht den Amis auch in Venezuela und den Ländern im Arabischen Raum, vor allem um das Öl, was dort liegt. Wer dort nicht mit macht und das Öl selber nutzen will, anstatt es amerikanischen Konzernen wie BP zu überlassen ist gleich der böse Terrorist.



Das Amerika als Öl*exporteur* gar kein Öl braucht, ist dir bestimmt nur entgangen, oder?

Darüber hinaus hat Venezuela mit den Öleinahmen den Sozialstaat schön aufgebläht, aber nie Investitionen oder Erneuerungen der Anlagen vorgenommen. Und als der Ölpreis dann fiel, passierte das Unvermeidbare. Daran sind nicht die Amerikaner schuld. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann mach dich hin Kaaruzo, überzeug(bare)te Idiologen sind da immer gerne gesehen.



Danke, ich habe kein Interesse an Sozialisten. Weder an den braunen, noch an den roten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Menschen mit Vernunft und mangelnder idiologischer Inbrunst, ehr weniger.



Menschen mit Vernunft lehnen den Sozialismus als undemokratische Ideologie ab.


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Was haben Konzerne wie Monsanto mit Antisemitismus zutun? Die Saat des Boesen - Monsanto setzt Landwirte mit Knebelvertraegen unter Druck | 3sat.de

Man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Auch als Nazi nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Was haben Konzerne wie Monsanto mit Antisemitismus zutun? Die Saat des Boesen - Monsanto setzt Landwirte mit Knebelvertraegen unter Druck | 3sat.de
> 
> Man sollte nicht immer von sich auf andere schließen. Auch als Nazi nicht.



Ich habe dir die Heuschreckendebatte verlinkt. Das ist ein antisemtisches Denkmuster. Zusammen mit der antiamerikanischen Verschwörungstheorie zeichnet sich dabei halt ein Bild ab. 

Steh doch einfach zu deiner Denkweise. Das linke Sozialisten häufig übelste Antisemiten sind, ist ja wahrlich keine Überraschung.

Antisemitismus von links | bpb


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe kein Interesse an Sozialisten. Weder an den braunen, noch an den roten.



Ach wieso den Kaaruzo, soviel anders als deine gelben sozialdarwinistischen Kapitalsozialisten sind die doch auch nicht. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Menschen mit Vernunft lehnen den Sozialismus als undemokratische Ideologie ab.



Ah puh, dann bin "ich als Kapitaldarwinist" und verfechter kaufbarer Demokratie ja auf der "sicheren Seite" und jetzt krieche Wurm, weil du ärmer bist als ich!


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Wo kam den eine Aussage über Religion in diesem Thema vor. Nirgends. 



			
				https://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2018-04/antisemitismus-berlin-juedische-schueler-angriffe/seite-2 schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Frage nach den Tätern listet die Polizei in ihrer Statistik zu politisch motivierter Kriminalität (PMK) vier Kategorien auf: Links, rechts, Ausländer und Sonstige. Der überwiegende Teil der registrierten antisemitischen Delikte ist dem rechten Spektrum zuzuordnen: im vergangenen Jahr 1.381 von 1.468, also rund 94 Prozent.



Antisemitismus von rechts


BTT.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Menschen mit Vernunft lehnen den Sozialismus als undemokratische Ideologie ab.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass du auch weiterhin nicht den Unterschied zwischen Real existierenden Sozialismus, wie man ihn z.B. in Kuba und Venezuela hat, und Demokratischen Sozialismus kennst, gilt für deinen so angehimmelten Kapitalismus: Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals bestimmt werden. Die Herrschaft des Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter. Mit der Demokratie ist es in so einem System also alles andere als weit her.

Rein interessehalber: Müsste für dich Pinochet nicht ein Superstar sein?


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach wieso den Kaaruzo, anders als deine gelben sozialdarwinistischen Kapitalsozialisten sind die doch auch nicht.



Leistung und Eigenverantwortung sind auch schlimme Konzepte. 

Los enteignen wir noch schnell paar böse „Großkapitalisten“. Ist ja voll unfair, dass die mehr haben als ich, bloß weil ich zu faul war, selbst was aus mir zu machen. Die haben gefälligst auch so arm, wie zu sein.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah puh, dann bin "ich als Kapitaldarwinist" und verfechter kaufbarer Demokratie ja auf der "sicheren Seite" und jetzt kriech du Wurm, weil du ärmer bist als ich!



Es gibt sicher Menschen, die für ihre Armut nichts können. Habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt. 

Aber auf viele trifft das halt nicht zu. Wer nichts aus sich macht, muss sich nicht wunder, wo sein Platz im Leben ist. Ich habe es mehr als einmal gesagt, ich sehe bei Klassentreffen heute sehr gut, wer wo steht. Und – oh Wunder, oh Wunder – die die fleißig waren und schon während der Schulzeit aus sich gemacht haben, stehen überwiegend besser da.

Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Leute die fleißig waren und heute nicht gut dastehen. Und Leute die faul waren und heute gut dastehen. Aber die sind die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wo kam den eine Aussage über Religion in diesem Thema vor. Nirgends.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schöner Versuch. 

Fragen wir doch mal die Opfer selbst, oder?

Antisemitismus-Studie der EU: Juden in Deutschland fuehlen sich zunehmend unsicher - Politik - Tagesspiegel

"Auf die Frage nach den Tätern gaben in Deutschland 41 Prozent der von einem antisemitischen Vorfall Betroffenen an, es handele sich aus ihrer Sicht um extremistische Muslime, 20 Prozent sahen Rechtsextreme als Täter, weitere 16 Prozent Linksextreme. "

Guck mal, des linken Sozialisten liebte Freunde, die Muslime machen den größten Teil aus.

Gewalt gegen Juden geht meist von jugendlichen Migranten aus  |  nrz.de  | Politik

"Die meisten Fälle antisemitischer körperlicher Gewalt kommen von jugendlichen Migranten", sagte die Vorsitzende der Amadeu-Antonio-Stiftung der WAZ Mediengruppe. Verbale Gewalt und Sachbeschädigung komme stattdessen eher "aus der deutschen Mehrheitsgesellschaft und von Nazis", so Kahane weiter.

Also halten wir fest, Nazis sind fast eher verbal und begehen Sachbeschädigung und körperliche Gewalt geht eher von Migraten aus. Jetzt ergibt das doch gleich ein anderes Bild. Es sein denn du willst 10 Fälle von verbaler Gewalt mit einem Fall körperliche Gewalt gleichsetzen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass du auch weiterhin nicht den Unterschied zwischen Real existierenden Sozialismus, wie man ihn z.B. in Kuba und Venezuela hat, und Demokratischen Sozialismus kennst, gilt für deinen so angehimmelten Kapitalismus:



Ach der linke Klassiker, wenn ich die vielfach dokumentieren Verbrechen des Sozialismus nicht wegleugnen kann, leugne ich einfach, dass das Sozialismus war. Genial.

Darüber hinaus, demokratischen Sozialismus ist das sowas wie ein veganer Schlachthof? Darüber hinaus wie funktioniert das, wenn doch ein Kernelement die *Diktatur* des Proletariats ist?



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Müsste für dich Pinochet nicht ein Superstar sein?



Einfache Antwort. War Pinochet ein Demokrat? Nein. Da hast du deine Antwort.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

-- gelöscht wegen DP --


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen. Leute die fleißig waren und heute nicht gut dastehen. Und Leute die faul waren und heute gut dastehen. *Aber die sind die Ausnahme, nicht die Regel.*



8 Millionen Ausnahmen, Tendenz steigend... 

Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt, hey Pippi Kapitlaismus ich mach was mir gefällt! 



> Die Deutsche Wirtschaft läuft auf Hochtouren - und die Arbeitslosenzahlen sinken und sinken. Doch die Rekorde sind teuer erkauft: *Immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland kämpfen sich mit schlecht bezahlten Jobs durch. Und sind in der Armutsfalle gefangen.*
> 
> Arm trotz Arbeit? Statistik zeigt unbequeme Wahrheit in Deutschland - FOCUS Online
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 8 Millionen Ausnahmen, Tendenz steigend...
> 
> Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt, hey Pippi Kapitlaismus ich mach was mir gefällt!



Es sind wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen. Ich sagte, es gibt Ausnahmen – in beide Richtungen – aber auf die meisten trifft es zu. 

Wer nichts aus sich macht, darf sich nicht wundern, wo er bleibt.

Erwerbstaetige in Deutschland bis 2019 | Statista

8 Millionen auf 45 Millionen.  Willst du es dir selbst ausrechnen?

Und zum zweiten Link. Tja, wer sowas wie Germanistik studiert, muss sich halt fragen, ob es das wert war. Wenn das Abi so gut ist, warum hat man nicht was richtiges studiert,  statt so einem Laberfach? Und dann natürlich irgendwas mit "Medien" machen. Da wundert einen echt nichts mehr.

Das sind dann jene Fälle mit denen ein angeblicher Gender Pay Gap hergestellt werden soll, obwohl man selbst daran Schuld war.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sind wie gesagt, meine Erfahrungen. Ich sagte, es gibt Ausnahmen – in beide Richtungen – aber auf die meisten trifft es zu.
> 
> Wer nichts aus sich macht, darf sich nicht wundern, wo er bleibt.



Oh ja diese 8 Millionen faulen Säcke die müssen nur mal ihren Arsch hoch bekommen! Du machst bald dem Rainer Konkurenz, was Realitätsferne angeht, etzala wirklich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oh ja diese 8 Millionen faulen Säcke die müssen nur mal ihren Arsch hoch bekommen! Du machst bald dem Rainer Konkurenz, was Realitätsferne angeht, etzala wirklich.



Lustig. Ich habe erst auf der letzten Seite geschrieben "Es gibt sicher Menschen, die für ihre Armut nichts können. Habe ich nie in Abrede gestellt. Aber auf viele trifft das halt nicht zu."

Also können wir uns darauf einigen, dass nicht alle von diesem 8 Millionen an ihrer Situation selbst schuld sind, aber viele? Oder streitest du eine Eigenverantwortung für die eigenen Situation ab?


----------



## DKK007 (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also halten wir fest, Nazis sind fast eher verbal und begehen Sachbeschädigung und körperliche Gewalt geht eher von Migraten aus. Jetzt ergibt das doch gleich ein anderes Bild. Es sein denn du willst 10 Fälle von verbaler Gewalt mit einem Fall körperliche Gewalt gleichsetzen.



Wo sind dann die Anzeigen?

An der Angst vor der Rache der rechten Schlägertrupps kann es dann schließlich nicht liegen.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Danke, ich habe kein Interesse an Sozialisten. Weder an den braunen, noch an den roten.



Was sollen denn braune Sozialisten sein? Oder meinst du Nazis?
Das erste klingt sonst so, wie man es von anderen neuen Faschisten kennt: 04.04.2019: Bolsonaro: NSDAP war >>linke Partei<< (Tageszeitung junge Welt) / Geschichtsklitterung à la Bolsonaro | tagesschau.de
Historische Einordnung zum lesen: Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach der linke Klassiker, wenn ich die vielfach dokumentieren Verbrechen  des Sozialismus nicht wegleugnen kann, leugne ich einfach, dass das  Sozialismus war. Genial.


Hauptsache einen Bolzen nach dem  anderen raushauen, auch wenn man nicht weiß wovon man redet.  Demokratischer Sozialismus ist nichts anderes als klassische  Sozialdemokratie und Reformismus. 

Aber hier grüßt ja beinah täglich das Murmeltier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du machst bald dem Rainer Konkurenz, was Realitätsferne angeht, etzala wirklich.


Gleich schmeißt er die Brügel raus.


----------



## Threshold (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zum zweiten Link. Tja, wer sowas wie Germanistik studiert, muss sich halt fragen, ob es das wert war. Wenn das Abi so gut ist, warum hat man nicht was richtiges studiert,  statt so einem Laberfach? Und dann natürlich irgendwas mit "Medien" machen. Da wundert einen echt nichts mehr.



Ach so, Germanistik ist also nichts Richtiges? Was ist denn was Richtiges? Und muss man also Studienfächer wie Germanistik abschaffen, weils nichts Richtiges ist?
Thomas Gottschalk hat übrigens Germanistik studiert. Aber stimmt, aus dem ist ja nichts geworden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> aber auf die meisten trifft es zu.



Was verstehst du denn unter "die meisten"?
60%? 80%? Werde doch mal konkreter.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also können wir uns darauf einigen, dass nicht alle von diesem 8 Millionen an ihrer Situation selbst schuld sind, aber viele?



Wir können uns diesbezüglich auf garnichts einigen, weil du einfach nur eine unbegründbare universelle Schuldvermutung aufstellst, in der du verlangst das doch jemand gefälligst zu beweisen hat das er nicht durch irgend einen "Fehler im Leben" an seiner aktuellen Situation selber Schuld ist.

Oder anders formuliert, können wir uns darauf einigen das alle Männer die einer Vergewaltigung angeklagt sind selber zu beweisen haben das sie das Opfer nicht irgendwann in ihrem Leben vergewaltigt haben?

Nein? Schade...



Poulton schrieb:


> Gleich schmeißt er die Brügel raus.



Na der soll sich mal trauen und zu mir kommen!


----------



## RtZk (9. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hauptsache einen Bolzen nach dem  anderen raushauen, auch wenn man nicht weiß wovon man redet.  Demokratischer Sozialismus ist nichts anderes als klassische  Sozialdemokratie und Reformismus.
> 
> Aber hier grüßt ja beinah täglich das Murmeltier:
> 
> ...



Das ist jetzt der Hammer, Sozialdemokratie und Sozialismus gleichsetzen , sowas hast selbst du bisher noch nicht, gebracht.


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Studie: Niedriglohn trotz Ausbildung

Rund jede und jeder achte in der Erwerbsbevoelkerung muss dauerhaft unter prekaeren Umstaenden leben - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung


> 12,3 Prozent der Erwerbsbevölkerung waren in einem  Zehnjahreszeitraum  überwiegend prekär beschäftigt und mussten sich  anhaltend mit einer  ebensolchen Haushaltslage arrangieren. Unter ihnen  bilden Frauen im Haupterwerbsalter, die meistens Kinder  und mal keinen,  mal einen schlechten Job haben, mit 6,7 Prozent der  Erwerbstätigen die  größte Teilgruppe. Die zweitgrößte Gruppe besteht aus  „Vätern in  anhaltend prekärer Lage“, denen es selbst bei dauerhafter   Erwerbstätigkeit nicht gelingt, „gemeinsam mit der Partnerin die Familie   sicher zu versorgen“. Das sind 4,3 Prozent der Erwerbstätigen. Weitere   1,3 Prozent entfallen auf junge Männer ohne abgeschlossene    Berufsausbildung.






RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt der Hammer, Sozialdemokratie und Sozialismus gleichsetzen , sowas hast selbst du bisher noch nicht, gebracht.


Wenn für dich Sozialdemokratie das ist, was Schröder veranstaltet hat... 
Demokratischer Sozialismus – Wikipedia


----------



## Tengri86 (9. April 2019)

Wohnungsnot in Muenchen - Biete Pflege gegen Wohnung (Archiv)

Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)

Verkauf landeseigener Wohnungen  - Mietenpolitischer Super-GAU in Muenchen


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Verkauf landeseigener Wohnungen  - Mietenpolitischer Super-GAU in Muenchen


Und dann wundern sich CSU und SPD, warum sie bei der letzten Landtagswahl Stimmen verloren haben und teilweise beliebt wie Fußpilz sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Weil sich die Bayerische Landesbank in der Finanzkrise verspekuliert  hatte, verkaufte der damalige Finanzminister Markus Söder landeseigene  Wohnungen an den Meistbietenden. Die Folgen für die Mieter sind  katastrophal.
> 
> Verkauf landeseigener Wohnungen  - Mietenpolitischer Super-GAU in Muenchen



Na Hauptsache für Söders neues Legoprojekt Bavaria One sind 30 Millionen Euro da. 

Bavaria One: Kaum Geld fuer Soeders Raumfahrtprogramm


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na Hauptsache für Söders neues Legoprojekt Bavaria One sind 30 Millionen Euro da.
> 
> Bavaria One: Kaum Geld fuer Soeders Raumfahrtprogramm


Ich hoffe ja, dass die Astronauten am Franz Josef Strauß Flughafen einfliegen und anschließend mit dem Edmund-Stoiber Transrapid zum Markus Söder Space Center fahren.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. April 2019)

Zu nett fuer Muenchen? - Der Vermieter-Rebell und das Finanzamt

Finanzamt will Steuern fuer guenstige Wohnen eintreiben - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Nightslaver (9. April 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass die Astronauten am Franz Josef Strauß Flughafen einfliegen und anschließend mit dem Edmund-Stoiber Transrapid zum Markus Söder Space Center fahren.



Um dann mit der Hindenburg(zeppelin)rakete abzustürzen?


----------



## Tengri86 (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um dann mit der Hindenburg(zeppelin)rakete abzustürzen?



Meinst eher   Zeppelin "der Horst" (seehofer)


----------



## Poulton (9. April 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um dann mit der Hindenburg(zeppelin)rakete abzustürzen?


König Horst I. Rakete
https://www.cicero.de/sites/default...public/2017-04/seehoferneu1.jpg?itok=Y3dgI-9C


----------



## Two-Face (9. April 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Meinst eher   Zeppelin "der Horst" (seehofer)


Das ist ja nicht erst seit Seehofer und Söder so, Stoiber hat früher auch verdammt viel abgestoßen und privatisiert.
Damals wurde er von vielen dafür gefeiert, weil das zusammen mit dem Bürokratieabbau eine Menge Geld in die Kassen des Freistaats gespült hat.
Als aber später nach und nach klar wurde, welche Folgen die ganzen Einsparungen haben sollten, dämmerte es langsam den ersten, welchen Mist der Ähhdmund damit angehäuft hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. April 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Enteignung löst kein Problem sondern schafft Neue, das ist alles nur ein sinnloses herumdoktern.
> Wo will man beim Enteignen denn überhaupt die Grenzen ziehen?
> Wenn ICH ein Grundstück kaufe, wie schnell muss ich denn mein Haus darauf errichten um nicht enteignet zu werden?
> Oder ich kaufe mir eine Villa mit 500qm Wohnfläche, bewohne davon aber nur 250qm --> und die beiden Anliegerwohnungen in der Villa Nutze ich als Lager oder Gästewohnungen für meine Family --> werden dann MEINE Wohnungen später städtisch zwangsvermietet?
> Fragen über Fragen.



Es gibt bereits rechtliche Regelungen für abweichende Nutzungsformen, an denen dann derartig exotische Einzelfälle festgemacht werden können. So kannst du in deinem Wohngebäude durchaus einzelne Räume als Arbeitszimmer fungieren, aber wenn du jeden einzelnen Quadratmeter als Bürofläche eintragen willst, wirst du eins auf den Deckel bekommen. Das kann 1:1 auf Lagerflächen und Ferienwohnungen übertragen werden, wobei es zu letzterem ohnehin schon einen längeren Sonderkatalog gibt. Und da macht es auch keinen Unterschied, ob du sie nur für Angehörige nutzt oder nicht - wer nicht da gemeldet ist, ist Gast und nicht Bewohner.



> Überhaupt was ist denn eine "sozialer" Kaltmietpreis.
> 10€ kalt mit Sicherheit nicht. wie soll sich das ein Friseurin, Arzhlefer/ in etc.pp leisten --> also geht es doch eher Richtung 5-7€.
> Und mit den Aussichten soll Wohnungsbau funktionieren????
> Das ist alles ein schlechter Witz, bzw. noch viel schlimmer --> das ist Verarsche!



Wenn du dich komplett verkalkuliert hast, ist das das dein Problem. Aber selbst mit 1 €/m² zahlst du etwaige Schulden schneller ab, als mit 0 €/m² und in einem angespannten Wohnungsmarkt ist eine direkt vorangehende Vermietung auch kein nenneswerter Nachteil bei der Suche nach neuen Mietern. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Absicht zu unterstellen ist, wenn du letztere nach >6/>12 Monaten immer noch nicht gefunden hast.




P2063 schrieb:


> es fehlt nicht an (bezahlbarem) Wohnraum, sondern an der Bereitschaft der Leute einen etwas längeren Arbeitsweg in Kauf zu nehmen. Miete ist eben nicht Eigentum, da muss einem bewusst sein, dass sich die Konditionen ändern können. Und wer im Hipsterviertel wohnen und arbeiten will hat eben auch entsprechende Preise zu zaheln.



Es fehlt den Städten zunehmend an Möglichkeiten, weiteren Pendelverkehr zu verkraften und die Leute wollen nicht in Hipsterviertel ziehen. Ganz im Gegenteil. Die Leute haben eine Wohnung in einem Arbeiterviertel gehabt und fliegen auf einmal raus, um Platz für Hipster zu schaffen.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Laufen die Pflegekräfte in Berlin auch davon wie die in München?



Geht noch. Es gibt zwar einen Mangel (der an Heimplätzen ist schärfer), aber der Arbeitsmarkt in Berlin ist nicht optimal und Polen nahe, da findet sich auch für schlecht bezahlte Knochenjobs jemand, der sie machen will.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. April 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Geht noch. Es gibt zwar einen Mangel (der an Heimplätzen ist schärfer), aber der Arbeitsmarkt in Berlin ist nicht optimal und Polen nahe, da findet sich auch für schlecht bezahlte Knochenjobs jemand, der sie machen will.



Eher aus Balkanländern.
https://mobil.berliner-zeitung.de/b...05658?originalReferrer=https://www.google.de/
(Auch neben der Arbeit lief nicht alles glatt: 13 Monate suchte Samed Qoshja eine größere Wohnung, aus dem Übergangs-Appartement ist er erst kürzlich ausgezogen. Ohne die Unterstützung von Kollegen hätte es nicht geklappt, sagt er. Für albanische Kolleginnen etwa, die Mann und Kinder nachholen wollen, sei der Wohnungsmarkt ein Riesenproblem. „Wir Ausländer bekommen oft nicht einmal eine Antwort vom Vermieter.“) 




Man wird gebraucht aber auch irgendwie net gewollt


----------



## Nightslaver (11. April 2019)

Sind Investoren nicht mitunter "ganz wundervolle Menschen"? 

*Realer Irrsinn: Investor kauft Straße / extra3 / NDR / 2:58 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6ds_1Tvy2Pk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. April 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Eher aus Balkanländern.



Möglich, dass die letztlich diesen Job machen. Aber das Mehr an billigen Arbeitskräften liegt nicht an der Nähe zum Balkan, weil der ist nicht näher


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2019)

Wer zur Miete wohnt wird arm:
Studie der Bundesbank: Immobilien machen Deutsche reicher | tagesschau.de


----------



## Nightslaver (15. April 2019)

Sehenswert, wem gehören eigentlich unsere Wohnungen?
Undurchsichtige internationale Firmengeflechte machen es für Mieter und Staat teilweise fast unmöglich überhaupt herauszufinden wer der eigentliche Besitzer von größeren Immobilieneinheiten ist:

*Firmengeflechte: Wem gehören unsere Wohnungen? / Panorama 3 / NDR - ARD / 29:18 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=43DGYen6Y3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (16. April 2019)

Der Punkt das Mieter Probleme haben, überhaupt einen passenden Ansprechpartner zu finden, erinnert mich an "Das Haus das Verrückte macht":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=wAoUNTRFgvM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erstaunlich das die von manchen so hoch geschätzten Privatfirmen, der Inbegriff eines bürokratischen Irrsinns sind, den nichtmal Behörden hinbekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (16. April 2019)

Das gehört halt zur Vertuschung dazu. Nur so funktioniert die ganze Geldwäsche perfekt.


Edit: In so einem Fall wurden jetzt auch die kriminellen Mieteinnahmen beschlagnahmt: Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft beschlagnahmt Mieteinnahmen von arabischem Clan  | rbb|24


----------



## Kaaruzo (30. April 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, Germanistik ist also nichts Richtiges?



Nichts mit dem man übermäßig viel Geld verdient. Es soll ja jeder Germanistik  studieren, der lustig ist. Nur muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn nicht viel bei rumkommt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist denn was Richtiges?



Wenn man Geld verdienen möchte? Hier:

Einstiegsgehalt: Welche Studienfaecher sich auszahlen



Threshold schrieb:


> Und muss man also Studienfächer wie Germanistik abschaffen, weils nichts Richtiges ist?



Absolut nicht. Wer Laberfächer studieren will, soll das tun dürfen. Man sollte nur hinterher nicht rumheulen, wenn man kaum Geld damit verdient.



Threshold schrieb:


> Thomas Gottschalk hat übrigens Germanistik studiert. Aber stimmt, aus dem ist ja nichts geworden.



Germanistik  wird ihm bestimmt geholfen haben. Aber ich wage zu bezweifeln, dass es Vorraussetzung für seinen Erfolg war. 

Aber hey, es steht jedem Germanistikstudenten frei, sich an Thomas Gottschalk zu orientieren 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir können uns diesbezüglich auf garnichts einigen, weil du einfach nur eine unbegründbare universelle Schuldvermutung aufstellst, in der du verlangst das doch jemand gefälligst zu beweisen hat das er nicht durch irgend einen "Fehler im Leben" an seiner aktuellen Situation selber Schuld ist.



Wo genau habe ich verlangt, dass die Leute etwas zu beweisen haben? Ich rede von Eigenverantwortung und ja ich bin nach wie vor der Meinung, dass es ohne Frage Menschen gibt, die nichts für ihre Situation können. Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Mehrheit.

Also bitte, wer genau ist daran Schuld, dass z.B. ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir, der aus Faulheit einen schlechten Abschluss hat, heute nichts ist?

Der „böse“ Staat? 
Die „böse“ Wirtschaft? 
Oder doch der faule Klassenkamerad selbst? 

Bitte verrate es mir.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also bitte, wer genau ist daran Schuld, dass z.B. ein ehemaliger Klassenkamerad von mir, der aus Faulheit einen schlechten Abschluss hat, heute nichts ist?
> 
> Der „böse“ Staat?
> Die „böse“ Wirtschaft?
> ...



Na vieleicht ist er ja auch einfach nur in die falsche Familie geboren worden? 
Ich kenne da aus meiner Zeit auf dem Internat auch einige Klassenkameraden die alles andere als fleißige Gesellen waren (weil sie sowieso wussten das Papa & Mama später schon dafür sorgen werden das es klappt). Die allermeisten von denen sind dank Beziehungen der  Eltern und Verwandschaft und / oder (einfach) dem entsprechenden fianziellen Vermögen in der Familie trotz eines ehr mäßigen 2,6er oder gar 3,5er Notenschnitt später in die "richtigen" Studienfächer & beruflichen Bahnen gelangt, schlechte Noten waren also alles andere als ein Hindernis das die Spreu vom Weizen trennt.

Aber wir kennen ja deine Ansichten, "Leistung zahlt sich immer aus" und "Nichtleistung wird entsprechend abgestraft" und der "American Dream" ist kein schlechtes Ammenmärchen aus der Gründerzeit der USA, um den armen Bauer weiß zu machen das die Belohnung auf ihm heute immer noch im Himmel wartet...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte verrate es mir.


Seine Freunde hätten ihm helfen können. Was hast Du gemacht? Weggeschaut?


----------



## Poulton (30. April 2019)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber das ist meiner Meinung nach nicht die Mehrheit.


EU-Erhebung: Millionen Menschen in Deutschland an der Armutsgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
Also sind die Mehrheit davon für dich nur faule Säcke?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also bitte, wer genau ist daran Schuld, dass z.B. ein ehemaliger  Klassenkamerad von mir, der aus Faulheit einen schlechten Abschluss hat,  heute nichts ist?


Und dieser eine ehemalige Klassenkamerad ist für dich eine statistisch relevante Größe, an dem du alles festmachst?
Ich streite nicht ab, dass es vereinzelt Leute gibt, die einfach  nur stinkend faul sind und wo man die ganze Zeit mit Trillerpfeife und  Rohrstock dahinterstehen müsste, damit die überhaupt einen Schlag machen  und nicht alle fünfe gerade sein lassen. Aber das sind Einzelfälle und  nicht die Mehrheit.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hatte in meiner Zeit auf dem Internat einige Klassenkameraden die alles andere als fleißige Gesellen waren. Die allermeisten von denen sind dank Beziehungen der  Eltern und Verwandschaft und / oder (einfach) dem entsprechenden fianziellen Vermögen in der Familie trotz einem 2,6er oder gar 3,5er Notenschnitt später in die "richtigen" Studienfächer & beruflichen Bahnen gelangt, schlechte Noten waren also alles andere als eine Problem.


Jehova! 
Da wagt es doch tatsächlich jemand zu sagen, dass Vitamin B, in die richtige soziale Schicht geboren zu sein, ... wichtiger ist, als Leistung.
Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de

Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Regionale Unterschiede bei der sozialen Differenzierung - Wikipedia


> Bildungschancen sind auch regional unterschiedlich, beispielsweise im  Vergleich zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschland. In Westdeutschland sind  die Chancen, ein Gymnasium zu besuchen, für ein Kind aus der oberen  Dienstklasse (Akademiker in hohen Positionen) 7,26-mal größer und für  ein Kind aus der unteren Dienstklasse 4,20-mal größer als die Chancen  eines Facharbeiterkindes (ebd.).
> Bei diesen Angaben ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Chancen von  Kindern von an- und ungelernten Arbeitern und Landarbeitern noch  geringer sind als die der Facharbeiterkinder, jedoch weder von den PISA-  noch von den IGLU-Studien im Direktvergleich ausgewertet wurden.
> In Ostdeutschland ist die Ungleichheit der Lebenschancen kleiner.  Hier ist die Chance eines Kindes aus der oberen Dienstklasse 3,89-mal  so groß wie die eines Facharbeiterkindes und die Chance eines Kindes aus  der unteren Dienstklasse ist 2,78-mal so groß.
> [...]


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Was aber auch daran liegt, das im Osten eben schon zu DDR-Zeiten die Chancen besser waren.


----------



## Andregee (1. Mai 2019)

Letztendlich kann jeder reich werden, nur nicht alle. Das sich diese Mär, das man immer nur fleißig sein muss, um vom System profitieren zu können noch hält ist schon erstaunlich. Der Wohlstand einiger basiert auf der Armut vieler, wo soll es denn sonst auch herkommen. Wie würde die Welt aussehen wenn es eine Akademikerquote von 100 % gäbe und das ausschließlich auf gut dotierte Stellen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Aber es gibt schon ein Mindestmaß das jeder haben sollte.
Angemessene Lebensmittel, Wohnung, angemessen schnelles Internet, Fahrzeug (Auto, ÖPNV, Fahrrad nicht alles aber etwas davon), Urlaub

Für mich sind meine 1900 netto schon echter Luxus und da ist wirklich viel Geld fürs sparen, Urlaub und den scheiß den ich gerne haben möchte drin.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Als Bundi hast du ja auch modisch flotte Uniform, Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Studium und ab und an Ausflug ins Ausland frei. Neben Vergünstigungen die teilweise Versicherungen gewähren, wenn man Beamter bzw. in einem ähnlichen Dienstverhältnis ist.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> EU-Erhebung: Millionen Menschen in Deutschland an der Armutsgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
> Also sind die Mehrheit davon für dich nur faule Säcke?
> 
> ...



Hmm, lass mich mal überlegen woran es wohl liegt, dass fast alle dieser Leute an der Armutsgrenze leben , ganz eventuell daran, dass der Großteil dieser meint in Städten zu leben deren Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich zu hoch für ihre Einkommen sind? Wer bis zur Rente noch kein Eigentum hat ist selbst schuld, da hat man über 40 Jahre im Normalfall Zeit gehabt. Dass es mit 1000€ Miete im Monat für die Normalverdiener kaum möglich ist, ist aber auch ganz verwunderlich, statt in den Städten zu wohnen, kann man in Pendelreichweite wohnen, wo es deutlichst billiger ist. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glücks Schmied. 
Unzählige in Deutschland beweißen immer wieder aufs Neue, dass sie die Weitsicht einer Stubenfliege haben, wie ist noch gleich das Motto von vielen heutzutage? Lebe als wäre der morgige Tag dein letzter? Zumindest verhalten sich so eine Menge Leute.
Dadurch kommt man eigentlich zum Wichtigsten Punkt, was bringt es mir heutzutage noch in der Stadt zu leben? 
Durch das Internet ist der Einkaufsaspekt völlig weggefallen. Mir die Huke zusaufen kann ich mir überall, Kinos usw. gibt es in den meisten Regionen ebenfalls mehr als ausreichend.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Unterkunft und Verpflegung sind nicht frei, außer für die 5 Prozent Soldaten die Freiwilligen Wehrdienst leisten.
Die Unterkunft ist mit 150€ tatsächlich recht günstig, aber dafür hab ich 370€ Fahrtkosten im Monat.
Wäre ich kein Soldat hätte ich weniger Fahrtkosten, aber würde mehr für meine Unterkunft bezahlen. Gleicht sich aus.
Das Essen ist für eine "Mensa" günstig, selbst kochen ist aber auch nicht teurer.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> [...]


Und wie sieht es mit den Studienkosten aus? Werden die von der  Bundeswehr bezahlt oder zahlst du die von deinem Wehrsold (oder wie das  bei SaZlern nochmal heißt)?



RtZk schrieb:


> Unzählige in Deutschland beweißen immer wieder aufs Neue, dass sie die Weitsicht einer Stubenfliege haben, [...]


Hallo Herr ((Dr.) Dr.) Stubenfliege. 



> kann man in Pendelreichweite wohnen


Ja ne, ist klar. Das es selbst für "Normalverdiener" mittlerweile so gut wie unmöglich ist, eine Wohnung im Tagespendelbereich (siehe Zumutbarkeitskriterien SGB II*) bestimmter Städte zu bekommen, vorallem zu angemessenen Preisen, wird mal wieder vollkommen ausgeblendet. Aber so kennt man die Marktradikalen. Irgendwann mal Glück im Leben gehabt und schon sehen sie sich als die statistisch relevante Größe und wenn es alle nur so wie sie machen würden, gäbe es keine Probleme mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*= Und die als zumutbar geltenden insgesamt 5h Pendelzeit  zur und von der Arbeit pro Tag, halte ich nicht nur für das Sozial- und  Privatleben der Betroffenen für eine Katastrophe, sondern auch für  einen ökonomischen und ökologischen Wahnwitz.



> Jeder ist seines eigenen Glücks Schmied.


YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich mal überlegen woran es wohl liegt, dass fast alle dieser Leute an der Armutsgrenze leben , ganz eventuell daran, dass der Großteil dieser meint in Städten zu leben deren Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich zu hoch für ihre Einkommen sind? .


Also manchmal wird mir schon echt schlecht von deinem Gelaber.

1. Es herrscht in Deutschland freine Wohnortswahl. Ich kann hinziehen, wo ich will.
2. Die Gehälter, die nötig sind, um mir eine Eigentumswohnung leisten zu können, werden meistens nur in Städten bezahlt. Ergo muss ich in Städten arbeiten, wenn ich gutes Geld verdienen will.

3. Polizisten, Krankenpfleger, Erzieher und sehr viele Handwerker können sich ein Leben in der Stadt nicht mehr leisten. Dennoch braucht jede Stadt genau diese Berufsfelder, um überhaupt zu funktionieren.

4. Auch auf dem Land ist Wohnen teils unbezahlbar geworden, Wohnungen in Ortschaften, von denen halbwegs bequem in die nächste größere Stadt gependelt werden kann, sind nicht selten ähnlich teuer, wie in eben jenen Städten.

5. Ich weiß nicht, wie oft das hier schon durchgekaut wurde, aber offenbar nicht oft genug, damit es endlich mal in deinen Schädel reingeht; Der Grund, warum Deutschland die Wohnungen ausgehen, ist nicht die verkehrte Anspruchshaltung der Bürger, sondern dass in den letzten 20 Jahren der Staat mehr und mehr Wohnungen verprivatisiert hat. An so ganz seriöse Firmen, die ihre Wohnungen dann nur an Gutverdiener vermieten. Haben in Bayern z.B. Stoiber, Seehofer und Söder gemacht, nur dass das auch noch Sozialwohnungen waren. Bei der letzten Bayernwahl hat die CSU das von den Wählern auch zu spüren bekommen.
Dass inzwischen sogar die Mafia ihr Geld bei deutschen Immobilienfirmen wäscht, scheint dir ebenfalls nicht geläufig zu sein.

6. Bleibt nur festzuhalten, dass die Wohnsitiation in Deutschland weit besser war, als sie sich noch in staatlicher Hand befand.

Und auf den Denkfehler mit den 40 Jahren weise ich dich jetzt mal nicht hin. Da habe ich noch Hoffnung, dass du da selber hinter kommst.
Ich frage mich nur manchmal, wer hier wirklich die Sichtweite einer Stubenfliege besitzt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Hmm, lass mich mal überlegen woran es wohl liegt, dass fast alle dieser Leute an der Armutsgrenze leben , ganz eventuell daran, dass der Großteil dieser meint in Städten zu leben deren Lebenshaltungskosten deutlich zu hoch für ihre Einkommen sind? Wer bis zur Rente noch kein Eigentum hat ist selbst schuld, da hat man über 40 Jahre im Normalfall Zeit gehabt. Dass es mit 1000€ Miete im Monat für die Normalverdiener kaum möglich ist, ist aber auch ganz verwunderlich, statt in den Städten zu wohnen, kann man in Pendelreichweite wohnen, wo es deutlichst billiger ist. Jeder ist seines eigenen Glücks Schmied.
> Unzählige in Deutschland beweißen immer wieder aufs Neue, dass sie die Weitsicht einer Stubenfliege haben, wie ist noch gleich das Motto von vielen heutzutage? Lebe als wäre der morgige Tag dein letzter? Zumindest verhalten sich so eine Menge Leute.
> Dadurch kommt man eigentlich zum Wichtigsten Punkt, was bringt es mir heutzutage noch in der Stadt zu leben?
> Durch das Internet ist der Einkaufsaspekt völlig weggefallen. Mir die Huke zusaufen kann ich mir überall, Kinos usw. gibt es in den meisten Regionen ebenfalls mehr als ausreichend.



Ich mal mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt, hey Pippi RtZk, der sich selber nicht für eine Fliege hält (fälschlicherweise)... 



> ...
> Denn jetzt kommen die weiteren  Kosten ins Spiel - und über die schauen viele Landbewohner oft großzügig  hinweg. Oder schlimmer noch: Sie sind ihrer häufig gar nicht bewusst.  Experte Gutsche beschreibt das so: „*Viele Bürger tappen in eine  raumstrukturelle Falle.“
> **Dahinter steckt  eine Fehlkalkulation, der viele Landfreunde aufsitzen: Zwar sind  Grundstückspreise und Mieten in ländlichen Regionen niedriger - aber  dafür fallen die Ausgaben für Auto und Benzin weit stärker ins Gewicht  als bei Großstädtern. *Denn wer auf dem Lande lebt, findet dort noch  lange keine Arbeit. Er muss in der Regel täglich in die Stadt pendeln.  Das kostet Geld - Mobilitätskosten sagen die Fachleute dazu. „Mit der  Entscheidung für eine Immobilie auf dem Land begibt sich der Käufer in  eine lebenslange Abhängigkeit von der Entwicklung der Benzinpreise“,  sagt Stadtplaner Gutsche. Vereinfacht gesagt: Das vermeintlich günstige  Häuschen im Grünen wird auch jeden Tag an der Tankstelle abgezahlt.
> 
> ...


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also manchmal wird mir schon echt schlecht von deinem Gelaber.
> 
> 1. Es herrscht in Deutschland freine Wohnortswahl. Ich kann hinziehen, wo ich will.
> 2. Die Gehälter, die nötig sind, um mir eine Eigentumswohnung leisten zu können, werden meistens nur in Städten bezahlt. Ergo muss ich in Städten arbeiten, wenn ich gutes Geld verdienen will.
> ...



1. Richtig, du kannst hinziehen wo du willst und es dir leisten kannst. 
2. Absoluter Schwachsinn und das weißt du auch selbst. 
3. Handwerker werden meist nicht mehr sonderlich schlecht bezahlt auf Grund dem extremen Mangel, generell werden Beamte zu schlecht bezahlt, daran könnte der Staat jederzeit etwas ändern und Zuschüsse für ein Leben in der Staat verlangen.
4. Absoluter Schwachsinn und stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.
5. Nein, der Grund warum wir eine enorme Knappheit haben ist, weil wir 1 Millionen neuer Bürger haben, die zu großen Teilen in die Städte wollen und weil fast alle jungen Leute ebenfalls in die Städte ziehen wollen.
6. Sie war nie völlig in staatlicher Hand, außer du stammst aus der DDR, dann vielleicht schon. Deine Verschwörungstheorien brauche ich übirgens wirklich nicht. 

Weise mich gerne auf den Denkfehler hin. Du bist mit 18 mit dem Abi fertig, mit der Realschule schon mit 16, bzw. wenn du später eingeschult wirst oder sitzen geblieben bist, eben 1-3 Jahre später. Danach ein Studium/Ausbildung, was durchschnittlich 3 Jahre dauert, die, die länger dauern wie beispielsweise Medizin oder Jura ermöglichen deutlich höhere Gehälter und auch da ist man in aller Regel unter 30 Fertig, bis 67 muss quasi jeder arbeiten, bzw. höchstwahrscheinlich sogar bis 70, da sind wir immer bei 40-50 Jahren oder teilweise sogar noch mehr. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Hallo Herr ((Dr.) Dr.) Stubenfliege.
> Ja ne, ist klar. Das es selbst für "Normalverdiener" mittlerweile so gut wie unmöglich ist, eine Wohnung im Tagespendelbereich (siehe Zumutbarkeitskriterien SGB II*) bestimmter Städte zu bekommen, vorallem zu angemessenen Preisen, wird mal wieder vollkommen ausgeblendet. Aber so kennt man die Marktradikalen. Irgendwann mal Glück im Leben gehabt und schon sehen sie sich als die statistisch relevante Größe und wenn es alle nur so wie sie machen würden, gäbe es keine Probleme mehr.
> 
> *= Und die als zumutbar geltenden insgesamt 5h Pendelzeit  zur und von der Arbeit pro Tag, halte ich nicht nur für das Sozial- und  Privatleben der Betroffenen für eine Katastrophe, sondern auch für  einen ökonomischen und ökologischen Wahnwitz.
> YouTube



So ein vollkommener Schwachsinn, solange es nicht der Ruhrpott ist, bist du überall in spätestens 1h auf dem platten Land.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> 6. Sie war nie völlig in staatlicher Hand, außer du stammst aus der DDR, dann vielleicht schon. Deine Verschwörungstheorien brauche ich übirgens wirklich nicht.


Werf doch einfach einen Blick in den Startpost von diesem Thread, da ist eine Statistik über die Anzahl der Sozialwohnungen in Deutschland.



> So ein vollkommener Schwachsinn, solange es nicht der Ruhrpott ist, bist du überall in spätestens 1h auf dem platten Land.


Lülülülü...
Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv)
oder wenn es ein wenig mehr sein darf: Bericht der Enquete-Kommission „Gleichwertige Lebensverhältnisse in ganz Bayern“

PS: Danke dafür Reiner RtZk...


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> So ein vollkommener Schwachsinn, solange es nicht der Ruhrpott ist, bist du überall in spätestens 1h auf dem platten Land.



Aus einer Stunde werden im Berufsverkehr früh und Nachmittags schnell mal 2-3 Stunden.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Werf doch einfach einen Blick in den Startpost von diesem Thread, da ist eine Statistik über die Anzahl der Sozialwohnungen in Deutschland.
> 
> 
> Lülülülü...
> ...



Tja, du lebst vermutlich in einem anderen Deutschland, wenn ich von München aus 1h Autobahn fahre bin ich auf dem platten Land, wenn ich in der Müncher Innenstadt rumtuker eher weniger. 
Aber wenn jemand am Ende mit seinen Argumenten ist, dann fängt er eben an zu beleidigen, wie man hier wieder schön sieht. 
Schon lustig, wie ihr glaubt, dass Leute wie Pfleger, Erzieher usw. eine Sozialwohnung bekommen würden, dafür verdient der Großteil schlicht zu viel. Aber Weitsicht war noch nie die Stärke der Sozialisten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit den Studienkosten aus? Werden die von der  Bundeswehr bezahlt oder zahlst du die von deinem Wehrsold (oder wie das  bei SaZlern nochmal heißt)?


Natürlich von der Bundeswehr, aber Zivil würde ich ja auch nur 300€ oder etwas in der Richtung pro Semester zahlen (inklusive ÖPNV in ganz NRW), was immer noch weniger wäre als das was ich als normaler Angestellter für mein ÖPNV Ticket alleine zahlen müsste.
Oder wolltest du auf was anderes hinaus?


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Aber Weitsicht war noch nie die Stärke der Sozialisten.



Aber wenigstens war Egozentrik, Engstirnigkeit & Dummheit schon immer eine Stärke von neoliberalen Kapitalisten.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Danach ein Studium/Ausbildung, was durchschnittlich 3 Jahre dauert



Gerade ein Studium dauert üblicherweise länger. Die drei Jahre sind nur die Regelstudienzeit, die kaum jemand schafft. Dazu kommen z.B. Studiengangswechel. 
Die durchschnittliche Studiendauer für den Bachelor liegt bei 4,5 Jahren. Für den Master kommen dann noch mal etwa 2,5 Jahre drauf, womit man bei 7 Jahren ist. 



			
				https://www.faz.net/aktuell/politik/inland/lange-studienzeiten-bachelor-studenten-bummeln-13066140.html schrieb:
			
		

> Die Studienzeiten in den Bachelor-Programmen waren bisher reine Phantomzeiten. Erst jetzt nähern wir uns den realen Werten


Lange Studienzeiten: Bachelor-Studenten bummeln
Studienzeit: Bin ich schon zu alt? | ZEIT Campus



			
				https://www.zeit.de/campus/2011/02/Studenten-Studienlaufzeit/seite-3 schrieb:
			
		

> Viele Unternehmen stellen lieber Ältere mit Erfahrung ein
> [...]
> Für die Höhe des späteren Jahreseinkommens macht es keinen Unterschied, ob jemand zehn oder zwölf Semester studiert hat. Im Schnitt verdienen beide etwa gleich viel.
> [...]
> Wer sein Studium auf Geschwindigkeit anlegt, tut nicht nur etwas, was ihm nichts nutzt, sondern vernachlässigt Dinge, die wirklich zählen, auch auf dem Arbeitsmarkt. Die Frankfurterin Stojkovski wollte ein Auslandssemester machen, ein Semester hätte sie länger studiert, zu viel, dachte sie. "Studenten sollten das Studium nutzten, um Praxis- oder Auslandserfahrung zu sammeln", sagt hingegen Erhard Loth, Personalchef der Allianz – Auslandserfahrung, auf die Stojkovski verzichtet hat, um Semester zu sparen, die für Loth keine Rolle spielen.






Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich von der Bundeswehr, aber Zivil würde ich ja auch nur 300€ oder etwas in der Richtung pro Semester zahlen (inklusive ÖPNV in ganz NRW), was immer noch weniger wäre als das was ich als normaler Angestellter für mein ÖPNV Ticket alleine zahlen müsste.



Semesterticket für das ganze Bundesland zahlt sich schon aus. Hab ich auch.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens war Egozentrik, Engstirnigkeit & Dummheit schon immer eine Stärke von neoliberalen Kapitalisten.



" Aber wenn jemand am Ende mit seinen Argumenten ist, dann  fängt er eben an zu beleidigen, wie man hier wieder schön sieht. "



DKK007 schrieb:


> Gerade ein Studium dauert üblicherweise länger.  Die drei Jahre sind nur die Regelstudienzeit, die kaum jemand schafft.  Dazu kommen z.B. Studiengangswechel.
> Die durchschnittliche Studiendauer für den Bachelor liegt bei 4,5 Jahren.
> 
> 
> Lange Studienzeiten: Bachelor-Studenten bummeln



Stimmt, die Regelstudienzeit schafft man wohl nicht, wenn man sich jeden Abend die Birne zusauft, aber auch 4,5 Jahre sind kein Problem in meinem Beispiel. Ist der Wille da, ist die Regelstudienzeit nebenbei bemerkt locker möglich. 
Wie ich hier schon mehr Mals schrieb, jeder der nicht enormes Pech, wie Unfälle und Krankheit, hat, ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied und auch diese absoluten Ausnahmen können mit einer Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung bereits vorsorgen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Oder wolltest du auf was anderes hinaus?


Das du es als studierender Bundeswehrsoldat finanziell bedeutend besser hast, als ein Großteil der normal Studierenden in deinem Alter.



RtZk schrieb:


> Tja, du lebst vermutlich in einem anderen  Deutschland, wenn ich von München aus 1h Autobahn fahre bin ich auf dem  platten Land, wenn ich in der Müncher Innenstadt rumtuker eher weniger.


Um mal aus dem von Nightslaver gebrachten zu zitieren:


> Ein Vergleich zwischen München-City und dem  ländlichen Ebersberg, rund  35 Autominuten von der bayerischen  Hauptstadt entfernt, bringt zwar bei  reiner Betrachtung der  Immobilienpreise das erwartete Ergebnis -  Ebersberg liegt vorne. Eine  dreiköpfige Familie mit 95 Quadratmeter  Wohneigentum spart im Beispiel  mehr als 900 Euro im Monat.
> *Bei den  Mobilitätskosten aber ist es genau umgekehrt.* *Das Landleben kann die  Familie hier bis zu 650 Euro pro Monat mehr kosten *- und das trotz der  hohen Summe an Pendlerpauschale, die sie vom Staat erhält.





RtZk schrieb:


> Aber Weitsicht war noch nie die Stärke der Sozialisten.


Und das Murmeltier grüßt auch wieder.


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mdpbdAReqRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








RtZk schrieb:


> Aber wenn jemand am Ende mit seinen Argumenten ist, dann fängt er eben an zu beleidigen, wie man hier wieder schön sieht.


Weil du hier mal wieder den Drachenlord gibst, sind alle anderen jetzt Haider?



RtZk schrieb:


> " Aber wenn jemand am Ende mit seinen Argumenten  ist, dann  fängt er eben an zu beleidigen, wie man hier wieder schön  sieht. "


Wer im Glashaus sitzt ...:


> RtZk schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Unzählige in Deutschland beweißen immer wieder aufs Neue, dass sie die Weitsicht einer Stubenfliege haben





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Um mal aus dem von Nightslaver gebrachten zu zitieren:
> 
> 
> 
> Weil du hier mal wieder den Drachenlord gibst, sind alle anderen jetzt Haider?



Die Rechnung ist hanebüch und hat rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
Du bist wirklich beeindruckend, du bestätigst meine These nur immer wieder. Aber so ist es nun mal, wenn das Land nach Außen driftet, ob bei Kommunisten oder den Faschisten, Meinungsfreiheit war nie erwünscht und die Wahrheit noch 100 Mal weniger.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist hanebüch und hat rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.


Die Rechnung ist sogar noch viel unschöner, wenn man sich den Flächenverbrauch anschaut, der für die ganzen Parkplätze gebraucht wird, wenn jeder mit dem Auto pendelt. Von Belastung für die Umwelt und Bewohner von München, der durch den Verkehr ausgeht, will ich noch nichtmal anfangen. Aber wehe dann klagt eine Umwelthilfe. Das sind dann für Leute wie dich die Agenten fremder Mächte, z.B. von Japan. 



RtZk schrieb:


> Aber so ist es nun mal, wenn das Land nach Außen  driftet, ob bei Kommunisten oder den Faschisten, Meinungsfreiheit war  nie erwünscht und die Wahrheit noch 100 Mal weniger.


Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustaende: Die Mitte-Studie der FES
Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft
Da reihst du dich mit deinem marktkonformen Extremismus ja wunderbar bei den Sozialdarwinisten ein.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Regelstudienzeit schafft man wohl nicht, wenn man sich jeden Abend die Birne zusauft, aber auch 4,5 Jahre sind kein Problem in meinem Beispiel. Ist der Wille da, ist die Regelstudienzeit nebenbei bemerkt locker möglich.
> Wie ich hier schon mehr Mals schrieb, jeder der nicht enormes Pech, wie Unfälle und Krankheit, hat, ist seines eigenen Glückes Schmied und auch diese absoluten Ausnahmen können mit einer Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung bereits vorsorgen.



Die Regelstudienzeit lohnt sich aber nicht. Dagegen sind zusätzliche Sprachkurse, Auslandssemester oder Praktika im Lebenslauf viel wichtiger. 

Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung kann man aber nur vorher abschließen und nicht, wenn etwas passiert ist. Zumal gerade in IT-Bereich die Berufsunfähigkeit erst in einem Zustand anerkannt wird, in dem man sich auch gleich erschießen kann.



RtZk schrieb:


> Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung sollte jeder haben, denn woher weißt du was morgen kommt? Morgen könntest du einen schweren Unfall haben und wärst unfähig weiterhin zu arbeiten.



Die zahlt aber in den meisten Fällen nicht. Siehe oben. Wenn die Berufsunfaehigkeitsversicherung nicht zahlt - WELT


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist sogar noch viel unschöner, wenn man sich den Flächenverbrauch anschaut, der für die ganzen Parkplätze gebraucht wird, wenn jeder mit dem Auto pendelt. Von Belastung für die Umwelt und Bewohner von München, der durch den Verkehr ausgeht, will ich noch nichtmal anfangen. Aber wehe dann klagt eine Umwelthilfe. Das sind dann für Leute wie dich die Agenten fremder Mächte, z.B. von Japan.



Man sollte sich schon mal die Liste der Geldgeber anschauen, bevor man andere als Verschwörungstheoretiker darstellt. Lustig ist übrigens auch, was die Leute von der "deutschen" Umwelthilfe, denn so an Autos fahren (alte Drecksschleudern). 
Deutsche Umwelthilfe bekommt Geld von Toyota




DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Regelstudienzeit lohnt sich aber nicht. Dagegen sind zusätzliche Sprachkurse, Auslandssemester oder Praktika im Lebenslauf viel wichtiger.
> 
> Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung kann man aber nur vorher abschließen und nicht, wenn etwas passiert ist. Zumal gerade in IT-Bereich die Berufsunfähigkeit erst in einem Zustand anerkannt wird, in dem man sich auch gleich erschießen kann.



Falls es die 1,5 Jahre weniger Arbeitszeit im Laufe des Berufsleben finanziell wieder gut macht spricht nichts dagegen, das wird aber wohl eher selten der Fall sein. 
Eine Berufsunfähigkeitsversicherung sollte jeder haben, denn woher weißt du was morgen kommt? Morgen könntest du einen schweren Unfall haben und wärst unfähig weiterhin zu arbeiten.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Man sollte sich schon mal die Liste der Geldgeber anschauen, bevor man andere als Verschwörungstheoretiker darstellt. Lustig ist übrigens auch, was die Leute von der "deutschen" Umwelthilfe, denn so an Autos fahren (alte Drecksschleudern).
> Deutsche Umwelthilfe bekommt Geld von Toyota



Interessanter ist eher, wer den Scheuer bezahlt: Parteispenden-Stopp: CSU wirft Daimler Schwaechung der Demokratie vor - WELT



			
				https://www.neues-deutschland.de/artikel/1117399.csu-politiker-daimler-schwaecht-demokratie.html schrieb:
			
		

> CSU-Schatzmeister Thomas Bauer hat großen Firmen, die auf Parteispenden verzichten, eine Schwächung der Demokratie vorgeworfen.


CSU-Politiker: Daimler schwaecht Demokratie (neues-deutschland.de)


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Ist ja nichts Neues, dass die Politik von Unternehmen finanziert wird, ohne Parteispenden wäre es für die meisten Parteien auch eher schwierig. Ein gewisser Einfluss der Wirtschaft auf die Politik schadet allerdings nie, da Politiker selten die richtige Qualifikation für ihren Job besitzen und eine Stärkung der Wirtschaft sich früher oder später auch positiv für die Bürger aufwiegen wird.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Interessanter ist eher, wer den Scheuer bezahlt: Parteispenden-Stopp: CSU wirft Daimler Schwaechung der Demokratie vor - WELT
> 
> 
> CSU-Politiker: Daimler schwaecht Demokratie (neues-deutschland.de)


Dazu passt auch: EU-Lobbyreport: "Konzerne haben zu viel Macht in Europa" | LobbyControl


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ist ja nichts Neues, dass die Politik von Unternehmen finanziert wird, ohne Parteispenden wäre es für die meisten Parteien auch eher schwierig. Ein gewisser Einfluss der Wirtschaft auf die Politik schadet allerdings nie, da Politiker selten die richtige Qualifikation für ihren Job besitzen und eine Stärkung der Wirtschaft sich früher oder später auch positiv für die Bürger aufwiegen wird.



Oder auch nicht. Siehe Uploadfilter, Ceta, TTip usw.

Industrie und Lobbyismus: Gekaufte Agrarpolitik? | tagesschau.de
Die Story im Ersten: Gekaufte Agrarpolitik? - Europawahl 2019 - ARD | Das Erste


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Die Rechnung ist hanebüch und hat rein gar nichts mit der Realität zu tun.
> Du bist wirklich beeindruckend, du bestätigst meine These nur immer wieder. Aber so ist es nun mal, wenn das Land nach Außen driftet, ob bei Kommunisten oder den Faschisten, Meinungsfreiheit war nie erwünscht und die Wahrheit noch 100 Mal weniger.



Die Haut is kein Organ! Das is meine Meinung und es ist mir scheiß egal wenn irgenwer daherkommt und sagt des es wissenschaftlich aber anders sei! -Zitat seiner Drechenlordschaft-

Pluto ist ein Planet, egal wie die NASA das sieht! - Jerry Smith aus Rick and Morty-


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Siehe Uploadfilter, Ceta, TTip usw.


Oder der unter Schröder geschaffene und nach Schröder "_eine der besten Niedriglohnsektoren_" Europas.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Oder auch nicht. Siehe Uploadfilter, Ceta, TTip usw.
> 
> Industrie und Lobbyismus: Gekaufte Agrarpolitik? | tagesschau.de
> Die Story im Ersten: Gekaufte Agrarpolitik? - Europawahl 2019 - ARD | Das Erste



Es gibt auch negative Beispiele, ja. Eine Art Verhaltenskodex, wie auf Tagesschau.de beschrieben, würde ich nicht ablehnen. Lobbyismus als Ganzes zu verbieten wäre aber fatal.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Da kann man mal gespannt sein, wofür die AfD ihre illegalen Spenden erhalten hat, die in Summe in die Millionenhöhe gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das du es als studierender Bundeswehrsoldat finanziell bedeutend besser hast, als ein Großteil der normal Studierenden in deinem Alter.


Hab ich ja, aber man sollte nicht nur das finanzielle sehen. 
Hier wird etwas von 4,5 Jahren im Durchschnitt für den Bachelor geschrieben. Ja schön, ich hab 4 für Bachelor und Master zusammen, dann muss ich fertig sein. 
Ich muss 600km von zu Hause weg sein etc

Ja finanziell hab ich es besser, aber was das alles mit sich bringt ist nix für jeden.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja schön, ich hab 4 für Bachelor und Master zusammen, dann muss ich fertig sein.



Wobei einem da schnell eine Klausur die man wiederholen muss einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen kann. Und dass ist bei Durchfallquoten von 60-80% die Regel.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> 2. Absoluter Schwachsinn und das weißt du auch selbst.


Wenn ich den besten Job in der Stadt bekomme, dann wohne ich doch vorzugsweise auch gleich dort - dort habe ich nunmal die kürzeste Anbindung. Vor allem dann, wenn ich für den Job, für den ich am besten qualifiziert bin, nicht nur in einer anderen Stadt, sondern sogar noch in einem anderen Bundesland ist, in welchem die Wohnsituation noch schlechter ist.


RtZk schrieb:


> 3. Handwerker werden meist nicht mehr sonderlich schlecht bezahlt auf Grund dem extremen Mangel, generell werden Beamte zu schlecht bezahlt, daran könnte der Staat jederzeit etwas ändern und Zuschüsse für ein Leben in der Staat verlangen.


Es gibt in Bayern Städte wie Augsburg, dort hohlen sich Anwohner inzwischen schon Handwerker vom Land, weil sie in der Stadt ausgehen.


RtZk schrieb:


> 4. Absoluter Schwachsinn und stimmt hinten und vorne nicht.


Och, dann bewesie doch mal das Gegenteil.
Schau dir mal die Grundstückspreise auf dem Land an, ein Normalverdiener kann sich heutzutage kaum noch einen Bauplatz leisten, geschweige denn überhaupt eine Eigentumswohnung.


RtZk schrieb:


> Nein, der Grund warum wir eine enorme Knappheit haben ist, weil wir 1 Millionen neuer Bürger haben, die zu großen Teilen in die Städte wollen und weil fast alle jungen Leute ebenfalls in die Städte ziehen wollen.


Dir ist schon klar, dass 1 Mio. verteilt auf sämtliche Großstädte Deutschlands ein verschwindet geringer Wert ist?


RtZk schrieb:


> 6. Sie war nie völlig in staatlicher Hand, außer du stammst aus der DDR, dann vielleicht schon. Deine Verschwörungstheorien brauche ich übirgens wirklich nicht.


Ach, dass bundesweit Politiker in den letzten 20 Jahren Sozialwohnungen abgestoßen haben, ist eine Verschwörungstheorie? Guck dir doch mal an, wie viele Wohnungen alleine Berlin hat privatisieren lassen.
Schau dir München an, wo Sozialwohnungen in Appartments für Top-Verdiener umgewandelt wurden. 
Keine Ahnung, wie man so dermaßen die Augen davor verschließen kann, wenn Wohnraum an Spitzenverdiener verteilt wird, ist doch klar, dass sich sonst keiner mehr das Wohnen in der Stadt leisten kann:
Experte warnte vor Privatisierung von Wohnungen: „Es hiess: Weg mit den Haeusern!“ - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
 Auch das mit der Mafia ist keine "Verschwörungstheorie": "UEber 30 Milliarden Euro": Mafia waescht Geld mit deutschen Immobilien - n-tv.de


RtZk schrieb:


> Weise mich gerne auf den Denkfehler hin.


Der Denkfehler ist denkbar einfach: Was wenn ich noch keine 40 bin?
Und dass sparen bei der derzeitigen Zinspolitik fast nichts mehr bringt, kommt dir auch nicht in den Sinn?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. Mai 2019)

Die meisten Unis sehen überhaupt keine Möglichkeit vor, binnen 4 Jahren zum Master zu kommen. Und da kommt man auch mit noch so viel Fleiß nicht dran vorbei - wenn es Montags um 10:00 fünf WS-Veranstaltungen gibt, über die man einen Schein vorlegen muss, dann kann man die eben nur im 1., 3., 5., 7. und 9. Semester besuchen. Und nicht nach dem 8. fertig sein.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wer bis zur Rente noch kein Eigentum hat ist selbst schuld, da hat man über 40 Jahre im Normalfall Zeit gehabt.





RtZk schrieb:


> Weise mich gerne auf den Denkfehler hin. Du bist mit 18 mit dem Abi fertig, mit der Realschule schon mit 16, bzw. wenn du später eingeschult wirst oder sitzen geblieben bist, eben 1-3 Jahre später. Danach ein Studium/Ausbildung, was durchschnittlich 3 Jahre dauert, die, die länger dauern wie beispielsweise Medizin oder Jura ermöglichen deutlich höhere Gehälter und auch da ist man in aller Regel unter 30 Fertig, bis 67 muss quasi jeder arbeiten, bzw. höchstwahrscheinlich sogar bis 70, da sind wir immer bei 40-50 Jahren oder teilweise sogar noch mehr.



Woher soll man sich in 40 Jahren das Haus leisten, wenn die 40 Jahre lang das Geld gerade so bis zum Monatsende reicht?!



			
				https://www.welt.de/wirtschaft/article189283761/Sparverhalten-der-Deutschen-Fast-jeder-Dritte-hat-am-Monatsende-kein-Geld-mehr.html schrieb:
			
		

> Vielen gelingt es nicht, überhaupt irgendetwas zu sparen. Unter 13 europäischen Ländern weist Deutschland den zweithöchsten Anteil an Menschen ohne jegliche Ersparnisse auf. Deutschland steht damit gleich hinter Rumänien.
> 
> In Spanien, in Polen, der Türkei oder Tschechien gibt es prozentual nicht so viele Menschen ohne jegliches Polster auf dem Konto. Fast jeder dritte Deutsche gibt an, dass er von seinem Einkommen nichts beiseitelegen kann, das zeigt die Umfrage der Bank.


Sparverhalten der Deutschen: Fast jeder Dritte hat am Monatsende kein Geld mehr - WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher soll man sich in 40 Jahren das Haus leisten, wenn die 40 Jahre lang das Geld gerade so bis zum Monatsende reicht?!
> 
> Sparverhalten der Deutschen: Fast jeder Dritte hat am Monatsende kein Geld mehr - WELT



Na dann muss man halt 40 Jahre wie ein Battelmönch leben, damit man am Lebensende wenigstens ein Haus hat, wenn man auch sonst im Leben dann nichts hatte.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Woher willst du das Haus bezahlen. Wenn nicht ein bestimmter Verdienst und eine feste Vollzeitstelle da ist, gibt es dafür gar nicht erst einen Kredit.

Ich hab es mal in einen Rechner eingegeben.
Bei 300.000€, sind es etwa 1000€ Monatlich über 33 Jahre.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das Haus bezahlen. Wenn nicht ein bestimmter Verdienst und eine feste Vollzeitstelle da ist, gibt es dafür gar nicht erst einen Kredit.



Na eine 10qm Grundstück in direkter Nachbarschaft zu einer Autobahn, mit einem Pappkarton(Haus), kann sich doch auch der ärmste Schlucker leisten. Man muss sich eben an das für seine Verhältnisse leistbare anpassen, macht / muss der Tagelöhner in Afrikas Slums doch schließlich auch.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die meisten Unis sehen überhaupt keine Möglichkeit vor, binnen 4 Jahren zum Master zu kommen. Und da kommt man auch mit noch so viel Fleiß nicht dran vorbei - wenn es Montags um 10:00 fünf WS-Veranstaltungen gibt, über die man einen Schein vorlegen muss, dann kann man die eben nur im 1., 3., 5., 7. und 9. Semester besuchen. Und nicht nach dem 8. fertig sein.


Wer hat das jetzt gefragt?
Ea gibt Unis/FHs mit Trimestern ISSO


----------



## cryon1c (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das Haus bezahlen. Wenn nicht ein bestimmter Verdienst und eine feste Vollzeitstelle da ist, gibt es dafür gar nicht erst einen Kredit.
> 
> Ich hab es mal in einen Rechner eingegeben.
> Bei 300.000€, sind es etwa 1000€ Monatlich über 33 Jahre.



Na da kannst auch zur Miete wohnen, wenn du unter 1000€ warm was findest.

Kredit würde ich nie machen, eher ansparen. Damit lässt sich wesentlich besser verhandeln und flexibler arbeiten wenn man das Geld hat und sich keine Kopf machen muss um Kredite etc.

Die Immobilienpreise richten sich aktuell auch an die Leute die ordentlich was verdienen. 

Finde ich an sich auch nicht schlimm, hier wohnen sowieso extrem viele Leute zu Miete (verglichen mit anderen Ländern) und daran ist nichts schlimmes. Eigentum verpflichtet und man muss später auch viel investieren. Bevor der Kredit zurückgezahlt ist, muss man noch einiges an Geld wieder in das Haus stecken, das wird keine 20-30 Jahre ganz ohne Investitionen überstehen


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hier wird etwas von 4,5 Jahren im Durchschnitt für den Bachelor  geschrieben. Ja schön, ich hab 4 für Bachelor und Master zusammen, dann  muss ich fertig sein.


Moment, an Bundeswehr-Universitäten ist doch Trimester und nicht Semester wie an normalen.



> Ich muss 600km von zu Hause weg sein


Also bitte. Wer  zum Bund geht, ganz egal ob damals als Wdler oder jetzt als Fwdl oder  SaZ, sollte damit rechnen, nicht heimatnah stationiert zu sein.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn ich den besten Job in der Stadt bekomme, dann wohne ich doch vorzugsweise auch gleich dort - dort habe ich nunmal die kürzeste Anbindung. Vor allem dann, wenn ich für den Job, für den ich am besten qualifiziert bin, nicht nur in einer anderen Stadt, sondern sogar noch in einem anderen Bundesland ist, in welchem die Wohnsituation noch schlechter ist.



Wenn du den besten Job in der Stadt hast, dann ist die Miete für dich definitiv kein Problem. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gibt in Bayern Städte wie Augsburg, dort hohlen sich Anwohner inzwischen schon Handwerker vom Land, weil sie in der Stadt ausgehen.



Augsburg hat jetzt nicht gerade eine Stadt mit riesiger Metropolregion und das ein Handwerker zum Auftraggeber mal eine halbe Stunde fährt ist nicht so ungewöhnlich. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, dann bewesie doch mal das Gegenteil.
> Schau dir mal die Grundstückspreise auf dem Land an, ein Normalverdiener kann sich heutzutage kaum noch einen Bauplatz leisten, geschweige denn überhaupt eine Eigentumswohnung.



Ich kenne die Grundstückspreise in meiner Region ziemlich gut und garantiert besser als du in deiner und hier, in einer zwar eher ländlichen, aber doch nicht mal im Ansatz mit wirklich ländlichen Gegenden vergleichbaren Region, kannst du teilweise bereits Neubauten (dann logischerweise aber keine Villa) inklusive Grundstück für unter 400.000€ bekommen, was sich ein Ehepaar problemlos leisten kann, insofern sie beide arbeiten und nicht allzu verschwenderisch sind, insbesondere in Anbetracht der niedrigen Zinsen und nein, dafür muss man nicht 10.000€ im Monat verdienen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, dass 1 Mio. verteilt auf sämtliche Großstädte Deutschlands ein verschwindet geringer Wert ist?



Das ist sogar eine Menge und kein verschwindend geringer Wert, selbst, wenn es nicht überwiegend alleinstehende jüngere Männer wären, was die Anzahl der benötigten Wohnungen massiv hebt. Auch, wenn es alles Familien wären, woher nimmst du mehre 100.000 Wohnungen?, Gebäude wachsen nicht aus dem Boden, sondern müssen gebaut werden und, wenn es eines derzeit nicht gibt, dann Auftragsknappheit in der Baubranche. Auch ohne diese Personen wäre es schon schwer genug, aber nun sind sie eben da und müssen logischerweise auch irgendwo wohnen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, dass bundesweit Politiker in den letzten 20 Jahren Sozialwohnungen abgestoßen haben, ist eine Verschwörungstheorie? Guck dir doch mal an, wie viele Wohnungen alleine Berlin hat privatisieren lassen.
> Schau dir München an, wo Sozialwohnungen in Appartments für Top-Verdiener umgewandelt wurden.
> Keine Ahnung, wie man so dermaßen die Augen davor verschließen kann, wenn Wohnraum an Spitzenverdiener verteilt wird, ist doch klar, dass sich sonst keiner mehr das Wohnen in der Stadt leisten kann:
> Experte warnte vor Privatisierung von Wohnungen: „Es hiess: Weg mit den Haeusern!“ - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Auch das mit der Mafia ist keine "Verschwörungstheorie": "UEber 30 Milliarden Euro": Mafia waescht Geld mit deutschen Immobilien - n-tv.de




Interessanterweise haben nicht nur die CDU/CSU diese verkauft, sondern auch eure heißgeliebten Linken, die jetzt die Menschen wieder enteignen wollen. Ach ja, übrigens, hatte der Staat trotzdem nie den Wohnungsmarkt in der Hand, der Großteil war in Westdeutschland schon immer im Privatbesitz. 
Wieso können sie so viel verlangen? Weil die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übersteigt und zwar nicht nur im Wohnungsmarkt selbst, sondern auch in der Baubranche usw.. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Denkfehler ist denkbar einfach: Was wenn ich noch keine 40 bin?
> Und dass sparen bei der derzeitigen Zinspolitik fast nichts mehr bringt, kommt dir auch nicht in den Sinn?



Ehrlich gesagt glaube, ich, dass du mich hier falsch verstanden hast. Mit der Zahl 40 meinte ich Berufsjahre und nicht das Alter. 
Dir muss sparen nichts bringen, spare ein Eigenkapital von, sagen wir mal 80.000€ an, geh zur Bank und hole dir einen Kredit, kaufe das Grundstück und bezahle das Bauunternehmen und du hast dein Haus, je nach Einkommen in 20 Jahren abgezahlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben nicht nur die CDU/CSU diese verkauft, sondern auch eure heißgeliebten Linken, die jetzt die Menschen wieder enteignen wollen. Ach ja, übrigens, hatte der Staat trotzdem nie den Wohnungsmarkt in der Hand, der Großteil war in Westdeutschland schon immer im Privatbesitz.
> Wieso können sie so viel verlangen? Weil die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übersteigt und zwar nicht nur im Wohnungsmarkt selbst, sondern auch in der Baubranche usw..



Nein, es wird nicht richtiger je öfter diese völlig falsche Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird, es war die CDU, bzw. CDU / SPD geführte Regierung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber Hauptsache die böse Linke hat Schuld, egal ob richtig oder nicht, oder?
Weil alles was verkehrt läuft muss ja von links kommen und wenns gut läuft muss es ein rechts konservativer gewesen sein...


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube, ich, dass du mich hier falsch verstanden hast. Mit der Zahl 40 meinte ich Berufsjahre und nicht das Alter.
> Dir muss sparen nichts bringen, spare ein Eigenkapital von, sagen wir mal 80.000€ an, geh zur Bank und hole dir einen Kredit, kaufe das Grundstück und bezahle das Bauunternehmen und du hast dein Haus, je nach Einkommen in 20 Jahren abgezahlt.


Wir reden nochmal darüber, wenn von dir die 50 geknackt wurden, also so in 25 bis 30 Jahren, und niemand auf dem Arbeitsmarkt mehr deinen faltigen Hintern will oder nur noch zu unterirdischen Konditionen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Moment, an Bundeswehr-Universitäten ist doch Trimester und nicht Semester wie an normalen.
> 
> 
> Also bitte. Wer  zum Bund geht, ganz egal ob damals als Wdler oder jetzt als Fwdl oder  SaZ, sollte damit rechnen, nicht heimatnah stationiert zu sein.



Ja dort gibt es Trimester und darum geht es.

Weit weg von der Heimat zu sein ist für mich persönlich ein Nachteil, ein Nachteil den ich bewusst in Kauf nehme. So what?


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wir reden nochmal darüber, wenn von dir die 50 geknackt wurden, also so in 25 bis 30 Jahren, und niemand auf dem Arbeitsmarkt mehr deinen faltigen Hintern will oder nur noch zu unterirdischen Konditionen.



Und ich garantiere dir, dass ich auch dann noch einen Beruf habe. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, es wird nicht richtiger je öfter diese völlig falsche Behauptung in den Raum gestellt wird, es war die CDU, bzw. CDU / SPD geführte Regierung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Berlin ist auch die einzige Stadt? Die meisten großen Städte sind fest in der Hand linker Parteien. Abgesehen davon, war Berlin mit großem Abstand der Zeit in der Hand der SPD. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher willst du das Haus bezahlen. Wenn nicht ein  bestimmter Verdienst und eine feste Vollzeitstelle da ist, gibt es dafür  gar nicht erst einen Kredit.
> 
> Ich hab es mal in einen Rechner eingegeben.
> Bei 300.000€, sind es etwa 1000€ Monatlich über 33 Jahre.



Kaum jemand zahlt nur 1000€ im Monat ab, gewöhnlicher sind eher um die 1500€. Für eine Person die allein verdient schlicht nur mit hohem Gehalt möglich, für 2 Verdiener hingegen machbar, man kann dann aber eben keine Großen Sprünge machen. Bin ich ein Alleinverdiener, muss es eben die Eigentumswohnung statt dem Haus werden.
Baukreditrechner: Berechnen Sie Zinsen und Monatsrate fuer ihren Baukredit (übernimmt es leider nicht, 350.000 Kaufpreis, 280.000 Kredit, 4,4% Tilgungssatz, Rest auf Standard) hier mal ein Beispiel, wäre sogar in unter 20 Jahren, sprich man könnte auch mit dem Tilgungszins ein Stück runter. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Woher soll man sich in 40 Jahren das Haus leisten,  wenn die 40 Jahre lang das Geld gerade so bis zum Monatsende reicht?!
> 
> 
> Sparverhalten der Deutschen: Fast jeder Dritte hat am Monatsende kein Geld mehr - WELT



Tja, was soll ich dazu jetzt noch sagen? Da passt das Ausgabe-Einnahme Verhalten eben nicht, wenn ich keinen Pfennig zurücklege, dann ist das mein Problem und spätestens mit dem Kollabs des Rentensystems werden diese Leute dann erst richtige Probleme bekommen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Tja, was soll ich dazu jetzt noch sagen? Da passt das Ausgabe-Einnahme Verhalten eben nicht, wenn ich keinen Pfennig zurücklege, dann ist das mein Problem und spätestens mit dem Kollabs des Rentensystems werden diese Leute dann erst richtige Probleme bekommen.


Muss man wirklich wieder die Zahlen bringen, wieviele Personen auf Grundsicherung im Alter (SGB XII), zusätzlich zu ihrer Arbeit aufstocken müssen, in ALG2-Bezug sind, gerade soviel verdienen, dass sie am Ende des Monats +/- 0 haben oder ganz allgemein nur soviel Geld im Monat haben, dass sie als arm oder armutsgefährdet gelten? 
und um aus dem vom DKK007 gebrachten zu zitieren:


> Als Grund, warum sie nicht sparen, sagten die Befragten zu 63 Prozent,  dass ihnen ein zu geringes Einkommen das Sparen unmöglich macht.





RtZk schrieb:


> Berlin ist auch die einzige Stadt? Die meisten großen Städte sind fest in der Hand linker Parteien.


Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten!
Ich halte es für gewagt, die SPD als links zu bezeichnen. Seit den 90ern ist sie in großen Teilen neoliberal.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Muss man wirklich wieder die Zahlen bringen, wieviele Personen auf Grundsicherung im Alter (SGB XII), zusätzlich zu ihrer Arbeit aufstocken müssen, in ALG2-Bezug sind oder gerade soviel verdienen, dass sie am Ende des Monats +/- 0 haben?
> 
> 
> Wer hat uns verraten? Sozialdemokraten!
> Ich halte es für gewagt, die SPD als links zu bezeichnen. Seit den 90ern ist sie in großen Teilen neoliberal.



Muss ich wirklich wieder die Gründe für den Grund der Notwendigkeit der Grundsicherung bei 99% der Leute aufzählen?
Deinen Nazi Spruch kannst du dir sonst wohin stecken. 
Na, wenn das nicht so links wie die SED ist, Enteignungen: Kevin Kuehnerts extreme Ideen fuer die Wirtschaft - WELT , dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr weiter, so schlimm ist es zwar in der "richtigen" SPD noch nicht, aber einige Gestalten sind auf gutem Weg dort hin.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache die böse Linke hat Schuld, egal ob richtig oder nicht, oder?
> Weil alles was verkehrt läuft muss ja von links kommen und wenns gut läuft muss es ein rechts konservativer gewesen sein...


Hm, lass mal überlegen, von welcher Regierung das "Sparen bis es quietscht" kam.

Die Schulen hier in Berlin liefern immer schlechtere Ergebnisse und sind im Allgemeinen im schlechten Zustand, die vernünftig ausgebildeten Lehrer verdrücken sich wegen der besseren Bezahlung UND der Verbeamtung in andere Bundesländer, die Polizei und andere Ordnungsorgane wurden kaputtgespart und sind daher in manchen Gegenden nicht mehr die Herren der Lage, unsere Verkehrsbetriebe wurden trotz des sich abzeichnenden Bevölkerungsanstiegs (und dem zu erwartenden Zuwachses an Fahrgästen durch Fahrverbote...) sträflich kaputtgespart (am Ende ist die BVG ein öffentliches Unternehmen und wird erheblich vom Senat finanziert, sonst wären die Tickets nicht so billig...), die Behörden arbeiten extrem ineffizient und langsam, immer mehr Leute sind in irgendeiner Form auf das Jobcenter angewiesen (sei es direkt durch ALG II in Vollzeit oder durchs Aufstocken) und auch gegen die sich abzeichnende Wohnungsnot hat unsere Landesregierung absolut garnichts gemacht (privatwirtschaftlicher Wohnungsbau ist in Trendmetropolen immer eine wahnsinnig schlechte Alternative...). 

Alles was uns jetzt auf die Füße fällt und die sich schon lange abzeichnenden Probleme hat unsere blöde Rot-Rot(-Grüne) Reigerung verbockt - und man versucht es, mit kurzfristig und kaum durchdachten Lösungen wieder zu korrigieren, verursacht auf lange Zeit gesehen aber derbe Schäden. 
Was meinst du wie hoch noch die Investitionsbereitschaft der Privatwirtschaft sein wird, wenn dieses Volksbegehren durchkommen sollte? Es ist nur eine kurzfristige Lösung, langfristig bleibt das Problem bestehen: Es werden zu wenige Wohnungen gebaut.

Die Linke ist nicht alleinig Schuld an der Misere hier in Berlin, aber die trägt einen sehr großen Anteil daran.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Muss ich wirklich wieder die Gründe für den Grund der Notwendigkeit der Grundsicherung bei 99% der Leute aufzählen?


Allen vorran Schröders Agenda 2010.

Ansonsten: EU-Erhebung: Millionen Menschen in Deutschland an der Armutsgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> [...]
> Nach der EU-Definition für die Erhebung gilt jemand als armutsgefährdet,  wenn er über weniger als 60 Prozent des mittleren Einkommens der  Bevölkerung verfügt. 2017 lag dieser Schwellenwert für eine  alleinlebende Person in Deutschland bei 1096 Euro im Monat, für zwei  Erwachsene mit zwei Kindern unter 14 Jahren bei 2302 Euro im Monat. Das  traf im vergangenen Jahr auf 13,1 Millionen Menschen oder 16,1 Prozent  der Bevölkerung zu.
> [...]
> Die Definition für eine Bedrohung durch soziale Ausgrenzung ist etwas  weiter gefasst: Sie meint etwa auch, dass in einem Haushalt das Geld  nicht für Miete, Fernsehgerät, Heizung oder auch mal einen einwöchigen Urlaub  reicht. Das betraf 2017 in Deutschland 3,4 Prozent der Bevölkerung.  Etwa 8,7 Prozent der Menschen unter 60 Jahren lebten zudem in einem  Haushalt mit sehr niedriger Erwerbsbeteiligung. Für manche treffen auch  mehrere dieser drei Lebenssituationen - geringes Einkommen, erhebliche  materielle Entbehrungen und sehr geringe Erwerbsbeteiligung - zu.
> [...]


Ein Deutschland in dem Lobbyisten und Marktradikale gut und gerne leben.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Wenn du den besten Job in der Stadt hast, dann ist die Miete für dich definitiv kein Problem.


Ich sagte den für mich bestmöglichen Job. Nicht den besten Job in der Stadt. Und dann hab' ich ein Problem, wenn sich ausgerechnet dort keine Wohnung finden lässt.


RtZk schrieb:


> Augsburg hat jetzt nicht gerade eine Stadt mit riesiger Metropolregion und das ein Handwerker zum Auftraggeber mal eine halbe Stunde fährt ist nicht so ungewöhnlich.


Ach, weil die Mietpreise ja nur in den Metropolen am explodieren sind.
Augsburg ist immernoch eine Großstadt und obwohl das Lohnniveau dort bayernweit am niedrigsten ist, sind auch dort die Mietpreise schon seit Jahren mehr und mehr gestiegen:Augsburg: 
				Immobilien in Augsburg werden immer teurer - Lokales (Augsburg) - Augsburger Allgemeine


RtZk schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Grundstückspreise in meiner Region ziemlich gut und garantiert besser als du in deiner und hier, in einer zwar eher ländlichen, aber doch nicht mal im Ansatz mit wirklich ländlichen Gegenden vergleichbaren Region, kannst du teilweise bereits Neubauten (dann logischerweise aber keine Villa) inklusive Grundstück für unter 400.000€ bekommen, was sich ein Ehepaar problemlos leisten kann, insofern sie beide arbeiten und nicht allzu verschwenderisch sind, insbesondere in Anbetracht der niedrigen Zinsen und nein, dafür muss man nicht 10.000€ im Monat verdienen.


Ich komme auch aus einer ländlichen Region und hier kannst du eine Wohnung für unter 1000€ pro qm absolut knicken.
Anderswo sieht's wieder anders aus, da sind Wohnungen deutlich günstiger, i.d.R. weil die Gemeinden in Bauplätze investieren.
Überall wo das nicht gemacht wird, hast du auf dem Land genauso schlechte Karten.


RtZk schrieb:


> Das ist sogar eine Menge und kein verschwindend geringer Wert, selbst, wenn es nicht überwiegend alleinstehende jüngere Männer wären, was die Anzahl der benötigten Wohnungen massiv hebt. Auch, wenn es alles Familien wären, woher nimmst du mehre 100.000 Wohnungen?, Gebäude wachsen nicht aus dem Boden, sondern müssen gebaut werden und, wenn es eines derzeit nicht gibt, dann Auftragsknappheit in der Baubranche. Auch ohne diese Personen wäre es schon schwer genug, aber nun sind sie eben da und müssen logischerweise auch irgendwo wohnen.


Wer redet von 100.000 Wohnunten pro Stadt nur für diese 1 Mio.?
Natürlich hat man auch viel zu wenige Wohnungen, darauf ist jetzt wohl auch der letzte CSUler gekommen. Aber die Flüchtlinge werden ja auch auf dem Land verteilt. Hätte man damals die Sozialwohnungen nicht abgestoßen, wäre übrigens jetzt auch grade dann mehr Platz...


RtZk schrieb:


> Interessanterweise haben nicht nur die CDU/CSU diese verkauft, sondern auch eure heißgeliebten Linken, die jetzt die Menschen wieder enteignen wollen.


Eure heißgeliebten Linken? Fangen wir jetzt wieder mit dem Schubladendenken an?


RtZk schrieb:


> Ach ja, übrigens, hatte der Staat trotzdem nie den Wohnungsmarkt in der Hand, der Großteil war in Westdeutschland schon immer im Privatbesitz.


Es gab in den 90ern mehr als 3 Millionen Sozialwohnungen, diese Zahl hat sich inzwischen halbiert. Seitdem sind auch die Mietpreise teils um bis zu 80% gestiegen und für Geringverdiener wird Wohnen in der Stadt mehr und mehr zum purem Luxus. 
Dass günstiges Wohnen in Großstädten eben sehr wohl erschwinglich sein kann, zeigt übrigens schon seit Jahren die Stadt Wien: Dort gehört jede vierte Wohnung der Stadt. Überall dort, wo der Immobilienmarkt fast vollständig in Privathänden ist, ist Wohnen drastisch teurer.


RtZk schrieb:


> Wieso können sie so viel verlangen? Weil die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übersteigt und zwar nicht nur im Wohnungsmarkt selbst, sondern auch in der Baubranche usw..


Richtig, weil Privatfirmen nunmal ihre Bilanzen im Sinn haben und die Geld damit verdienen wollen.
Nur ist Wohnen keine Handelsware, sondern ein Grundrecht, das jedem zustehen sollte.
Deswegen ist es auch ein Fehler, sowas fast ausschließlich Privatfirmen zu überlassen, weil die so oder so die Preise nach oben drücken - wie hier in München, wo Immobilienfirmen wie auch die Regierung mehr Interesse daran hat, Appartments für die reiche Oberschicht entstehen zu lassen, als dringend benötigten sozialen Wohnraum.


RtZk schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt glaube, ich, dass du mich hier falsch verstanden hast. Mit der Zahl 40 meinte ich Berufsjahre und nicht das Alter.
> Dir muss sparen nichts bringen, spare ein Eigenkapital von, sagen wir mal 80.000€ an, geh zur Bank und hole dir einen Kredit, kaufe das Grundstück und bezahle das Bauunternehmen und du hast dein Haus, je nach Einkommen in 20 Jahren abgezahlt.


Also erstens mal sind 80.000€ für ein Grundstück ein absolutes Schnäppchen.
Zweitens, als Geringverdiener bringt mir das überhaupt nichts. Und selbst als Mittel bzw. Gutverdiener reicht irgend'ein persönliches Unglück (Scheidung, Arbeitsunfähigkeit ggf. eine Kombination aus beiden) und dann ist's ganz schnell aus mit dem Eigenkapital.
Drittens, zu Beginn meiner Berufsjahre muss ich ja auch irgendwo wohnen und leben. Habe ich einen bestimmten Beruf erlernt, finde aber keine Stelle in meiner Umgebung, muss ich woanders hinziehen, finde ich aber keine Wohnung, was dann?
Und viertens ist das allgemein eine ganz schöne Milchmädchenrechnung, in der wirtschaftliche Schwankungen nicht miteinbezogen werden. Wenn es so einfach ist, sich heutzutage ein Haus zu leisten, warum macht das dann nicht jeder so? Ganz einfach, weil sich nicht jeder einfach mal 100.000€ aus dem Ärmel schüttel kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Hm, lass mal überlegen, von welcher Regierung das "Sparen bis es quietscht" kam.
> Die Schulen hier in Berlin liefern immer schlechtere Ergebnisse und sind im Allgemeinen im schlechten Zustand, die vernünftig ausgebildeten Lehrer verdrücken sich wegen der besseren Bezahlung UND der Verbeamtung in andere Bundesländer, die Polizei wurde kaputtgespart und ist daher in manchen Gegenden nicht mehr Herr der Lage, unsere Verkehrsbetriebe wurden trotz des sich abzeichnenden Bevölkerungsanstiegs (und dem zu erwartenden Zuwachses an Fahrgästen durch Fahrverbote...) sträflich kaputtgespart (am Ende ist die BVG ein öffentliches Unternehmen und wird erheblich vom Senat finanziert, sonst wären die Tickets nicht so billig...), die Behörden arbeiten extrem ineffizient und langsam, immer mehr Leute sind in irgendeiner Form auf das Jobcenter angewiesen (sei es direkt durch ALG II in Vollzeit oder durchs Aufstocken) und auch gegen die sich abzeichnende Wohnungsnot hat unsere Landesregierung absolut garnichts gemacht.
> 
> Alles was uns jetzt auf die Füße fällt und die sich schon lange abzeichnenden Probleme hat unsere blöde Rot-Rot(-Grüne) Reigerung verbockt - und man versucht es, mit kurzfristig und kaum durchdachten Lösungen wieder zu korrigieren, verursacht auf lange Zeit gesehen aber derbe Schäden.
> Was meinst du wie hoch noch die Investitionsbereitschaft der Privatwirtschaft sein wird, wenn dieses Volksbegehren durchkommen sollte? Es ist nur eine kurzfristige Lösung, langfristig bleibt das Problem bestehen: Es werden zu wenige Wohnungen gebaut.



Ach ehrlich, es mir zu blöd mich wie ein Tonbandgerät immer und immer wieder wegen der Blasenbildung Verschiedener hier zu wiederholen, somal das erst vor kurzen irgendwo in einem der jüngeren Threads schon mal aufgedröselt wurde...

Such es dir selbst zusammen warum Berlin sparen muss (Stichworte: Subventionspolitik kalter Krieg und Wegfall nach der Wende, Wiedervereinigung Ost / West-Berlin bei drastisch gesunkenen Buget, Aufgaben als Bundeshauptstadt, Wegzug der großen Inddustrieunternehmen Siemens, Borsig nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg und somit geminderte Steuern von Industrie, ect.) und was die Alternative zu sparen gewesen wäre (baldige völlige Zahlungsunfähigkeit der Stadt) und wer die Suppe eingebrockt hat und sie nicht auslöffeln will (Bund / Altparteien).


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Deinen Nazi Spruch kannst du dir sonst wohin stecken.


Hast du mit deiner historischen Bildung scheinbar getan, denn sonst hättest du das nicht geschrieben. 
Oder auch mit deinem Leseverstehen, das hätte auch ausgereicht um zu merken, dass das kein Nazispruch ist.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hast du mit deiner historischen Bildung scheinbar getan, denn sonst hättest du das nicht geschrieben.
> Oder auch mit deinem Leseverstehen, das hätte auch ausgereicht um zu merken, dass das kein Nazispruch ist.


Passt schon. Für solche Kleinigkeiten war bei seinem 1-er Abitur sowie anschließendem Master in zwei MINT-Fächern + Promovierung (und das mit 24!) halt keine Zeit. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Subventionspolitik kalter Krieg und Wegfall nach der Wende,


Wobei  man da ja nichtmal nach Berlin schauen muss. Man schaue sich die  ehemalige innerdeutsche Grenze an und was dort seit Wegfall der  Zonenrandzulage los ist. Das wird teilweise noch dadurch verstärkt, weil  dort Standorte des ehemaligen BGS sowie der Bundeswehr geschlossen wurden.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na da kannst auch zur Miete wohnen, wenn du unter 1000€ warm was findest.
> 
> Kredit würde ich nie machen, eher ansparen. Damit lässt sich wesentlich besser verhandeln und flexibler arbeiten wenn man das Geld hat und sich keine Kopf machen muss um Kredite etc.



Dann lassen wir uns mal ausrechen, wenn du während der Miete noch sparst. Sagen wir mal du schaffst es im Monat etwa 500€ zur Seite zu legen.
Wären bei 300.000€ also 600 Monate = 50 Jahre. Du müsstest also bis 75 Arbeiten, damit du dir dein Haus kaufen kannst. Mal sehen, ob du so lange durchhälst. 

Ich bin auch gegen Konsumkredite. Aber bei einem Haus, was eine Investition in die Zukunft ist, ist ein Kredit durchaus sinnvoll.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte den für mich bestmöglichen Job. Nicht den besten Job in der Stadt. Und dann hab' ich ein Problem, wenn sich ausgerechnet dort keine Wohnung finden lässt.
> 
> Ach, weil die Mietpreise ja nur in den Metropolen am explodieren sind.
> Augsburg ist immernoch eine Großstadt und obwohl das Lohnniveau dort bayernweit am niedrigsten ist, sind auch dort die Mietpreise schon seit Jahren mehr und mehr gestiegen:Augsburg:
> ...



Verzeihe mir, wenn ich jetzt zu faul bin alles zu zerlegen, ich versuche einfach mal das Ganze schrittweise abzuarbeiten.

Nein, auch in den ländlichen Regionen sind sie gestiegen, denn auch dort übersteigt die Nachfrage das Angebot, allerdings nicht sonderlich extrem.


Unter 1000€ den qm? Von was träumst du eigentlich? Ich habe hier in letzter Zeit Kaufverträge mit um die 140.000 für 60 qm gesehen, in einer Großstadt reicht noch nicht mal das Doppelte in einer guten Lage. 


Nicht pro Stadt, insgesamt, sie werden verteilt, aber langsam dürfen sie dort hin wo sie wollen, was noch deutlich schlimmer wird, sobald jeder eine Arbeitserlaubnis hat. 


Passt eben gut zu dem was du und einige andere hier im Thread regelmäßig schreiben, oder wie würdest du dich politisch einordnen?


Das ist aber nicht Grund weshalb die Mieten gestiegen sind. Das ist genauso, wenn ich sage, der Mörder hat Brot gegessen und du isst auch Brot, also bist du auch ein Mörder, passt nicht so ganz . Die Mieten sind deshalb so gestiegen, weil der Vermieter es machen kann, da wie schon tausende Male erwähnt die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übersteigt und diesen Trend gibt es nicht erst seit heute. Es fehlen außerdem nicht nur Sozialwohnungen, die sind das geringste Problem, es geht eher um die Leute die unterdurchschnittlich verdienen, was aber bei weitem kein Anspruch auf eine Sozialwohnung darstellt. 
Übrigens sind 80% Preissteigerung gar nicht mal so enorm viel, es gibt einige Dinge, die im Vergleich zu damals deutlich deutlich teurer geworden sind. 



Richtig, Wohnen ist ein Grundrecht, nur eben nicht da wo ich es mir nicht leisten kann. 



Ich glaube du solltest wirklich noch mal lesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder falls du es nicht verstehst, kannst du gerne fragen. Die 80.000, sind wie beschrieben das Eigenkapital, sprich das Geld das du hast bevor du zur Bank gehst und dir einen Kredit holst um Haus und Grundstück zu finanzieren. Kaum jemand schüttelt 100.000€ aus dem Arm, genau deshalb muss man sich Eigenkapital ansparen, um so früher man damit beginnt um so besser. 
Die Baubranche, auch im Privatbau boomt enorm, sprich die Leute machen es bereits in Massen, es gibt auch kaum einen besseren Moment um zu beginnen. 
Bei jedem Kredit kann etwas passieren, wenn es danach gehen würde, würde niemand mehr einen aufnehmen, aber das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Das Leben ist nicht vollständig vorausplanbar, man kann sich aber absichern, komplett bin ich in der Materie nicht drinnen, aber es gibt Absicherungen, für den Fall einer Arbeitsunfähigkeit, Jobverlust usw., ist gar nicht mal so teuer und lohnt sich.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Ich glaube du solltest wirklich noch mal lesen was ich geschrieben habe, oder falls du es nicht verstehst, kannst du gerne fragen. Die 80.000, sind wie beschrieben das Eigenkapital, sprich das Geld das du hast bevor du zur Bank gehst und dir einen Kredit holst um Haus und Grundstück zu finanzieren. Kaum jemand schüttelt 100.000€ aus dem Arm, genau deshalb muss man sich Eigenkapital ansparen, um so früher man damit beginnt um so besser.



Ob 80k oder 100k macht dann keinen so großen Unterschied. Aber wenn man z.B. 500€ im Monat zur Seite legt, braucht man auch für 80k etwa 13 Jahre.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ob 80k oder 100k macht dann keinen so großen Unterschied. Aber wenn man z.B. 500€ im Monat zur Seite legt, braucht man auch für 80k etwa 13 Jahre.



Und jetzt? Fang mit 25 an zur Seite zu legen, bist du mit 38 fertig, bezahl dein Haus in 25 Jahren ab, ist es mit 63 abbezahlt.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ehrlich, es mir zu blöd mich wie ein Tonbandgerät immer und immer wieder wegen der Blasenbildung Verschiedener hier zu wiederholen, somal das erst vor kurzen irgendwo in einem der jüngeren Threads schon mal aufgedröselt wurde...
> 
> Such es dir selbst zusammen warum Berlin sparen muss (Stichworte: Subventionspolitik kalter Krieg und Wegfall nach der Wende, Wiedervereinigung Ost / West-Berlin bei drastisch gesunkenen Buget, Aufgaben als Bundeshauptstadt, Wegzug der großen Inddustrieunternehmen Siemens, Borsig nach dem Zweiten Weltkrieg und somit geminderte Steuern von Industrie, ect.) und was die Alternative zu sparen gewesen wäre (baldige völlige Zahlungsunfähigkeit der Stadt) und wer die Suppe eingebrockt hat und sie nicht auslöffeln will (Bund / Altparteien).


Komisch, dass unsere Rot-Rot-Grüne Regierung für solche Dinge wie das Stadtschloss, ausufernde (und teure) soziale Experimente, Protected Bikelanes, Parklets, Begegnungszonen, kostenlose Schülertickets, teure Werbekampagnen (bekanntlich will man ja beBerlin ersetzen) oder den BER (obwohl man drei gut funktionierende Flughäfen hatte - und das sind jetzt nur Beispiele, die mir auf Anhieb einfallen) etc. Geld hat, aber gleichzeitig an kritischen Stellen wie Polizei, Schulen und Infrastruktur sträflich (kaputt)gespart wird. 

Zweifelsfrei war Berlin kurz vor der Zahlungsunfähigkeit, es war aber auch definitiv keine Lösung, Berlin bis an den drohenden Ruin kaputtzusparen. Alles was derzeit von unserer Regierung getrieben wird macht eher den Eindruck, als würde man nur Symptome bekämfen wollen, während man die Spätfolgen dann irgendwem anders in die Schuhe schieben will. Am Ende kommt diese ganze Sparerei uns Berliner und auch allen anderen Steuerzahler viel teurer, wie wenn man sinnvoll gespart hätte. 

Man könnte sich natürlich auch Fragen, wie andere Städte es schaffen, nicht mal im Ansatz so aus dem Ruder laufen und nur Berlin so problematisch erscheint. 
Kosten durch die Beheimatung großer Teile der Bundesregierung können dafür nicht wirklich ursächlich sein, da das eigentlich Kosten des Bundes sind (oder sein sollten...).


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Passt eben gut zu dem was du und einige andere hier im Thread regelmäßig schreiben, oder wie würdest du dich politisch einordnen?



Also mein Parteiausweis sagt immer noch das ich bereits seit 2005 in der CDU wäre. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mein Parteiausweis sagt immer noch das ich bereits seit 2005 in der CDU wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nur weil du Mitglied bist musst du längst nicht die Überzeugungen teilen und die Partei wählen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also mein Parteiausweis sagt immer noch das ich bereits seit 2005 in der CDU wäre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nightslaver triggert mich wieder. 



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Die Schulen hier in Berlin liefern immer schlechtere Ergebnisse und sind  im Allgemeinen im schlechten Zustand, die vernünftig ausgebildeten  Lehrer verdrücken sich wegen der besseren Bezahlung UND der Verbeamtung  in andere Bundesländer,


Das liest sich fast wie das, was die CDU hier in Thüringen in den 25  Jahren ihrer Regentschaft angerichtet hat und die erste Landesregierung  unter Führung der Linkspartei, kaum hinterherkommt den Scherbenhaufen  wieder zu richten.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Wie sehr es eine Regierung versaut kann man wie die Geschichte zeigt kaum an Links oder Rechts festmachen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie sehr es eine Regierung versaut kann man wie die Geschichte zeigt kaum an Links oder Rechts festmachen.


Das du als Ex-Jungunionler eben der Union beispringst, war abzusehen. Die CDU hatte in den 25 Jahren ihrer Regentschaft vorallem Lehrer entlassen und zwar nicht nur solche, welche belastet waren.* Neueinstellungen sowie Verbeamtungen gab es die ganzen 25 Jahre so gut wie keine. Dadurch hat man nicht nur eine völlig überalterte Lehrerschaft, mit entsprechenden Unterrichtsausfällen, man kann auch sagen, dass eine ganze Lehrergeneration fehlt. Aber das ist Union für einen. 
<<Der Mangel war absehbar>> (neues-deutschland.de)

*Treppenwitz: Ein mit Kreationisten kuschelnder ehemaliger Kultusminister und Ministerpräsident, hätte deswegen auch nie mehr Lehrer werden können in Thüringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Nightslaver triggert mich wieder.



Immer schön an die Geschichte mit der gelebten Toleranz denken.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

RtZk schrieb:


> Verzeihe mir, wenn ich jetzt zu faul bin alles zu zerlegen, ich versuche einfach mal das Ganze schrittweise abzuarbeiten.


Also gut, dann "darf" ich jetzt auch zu faul sein, rumzuquoten.

Die Zeiten, in denen du auch auf dem Land überall günstig wohnen konntest, sind schon lange Vorbei.
Selbst in Kleinstädten mit nicht viel mehr als 12.000 Einwohner sind die Wohnungspreise z.T. schon bei weit über 4000€ pro qm angestiegen.
Bauplätze und geschweige denn ein Eigenheim kannst du dir als Otto-Normalverdiener kaum noch leisten, das war vor gar nicht mal so langer Zeit anders.
Positiv sieht es dagegen in Gemeinen aus, die in Wohnflächen investieren. 
Inzwischen sind sie auch in unserer Gegend auf dem Land draufgekommen, dass Arbeitsplätze in ansässigen Firmen nichts bringen, wenn niemand dort wohnen kann. 

Das mit der Sparerei kannst du dir einfach knicken.
Meine Generation steht auf der Verliererseite was das anbelangt, die Zinspolitik der EU wird sich auch in den nächsten Jahren kaum ändern. Hast du Kinder, wird es schwierig sein, da Kapital beiseite zu schaffen. Oder Angehörige, die pflegebedrüftig sind oder du selber dringend Geld benötigst.
Ich kenne Leute, die arbeiten in München, finden dort aber schlicht keine Wohnung - und das obwohl sie Gutverdiener sind. Die fahren jeden Morgen fast zwei Stunden mit der Bahn zur Arbeit, plus nochmal zwei beim Rückweg. Hast du kein Auto und musst zwischen den Käffern auch noch mit dem Bus fahren hast du in unserem deutschen Nahverkehrsnetz schnell die Arschkarte gezogen, was bequeme Anfahrten angeht.

Ein weiterer Grund, warum das Bauen - zumindest in Bayern - auf dem Land so verdammt teuer ist, ist nunmal der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die CSU hierzulande die Grundstücke lieber an zahlungskräftie Firmen verhökert hat, die mit ihrem Flächenfraß nicht nur potentiellen Wohnraum, sondern auch Natur vernichten. Für Markus Söder - der zu dem Zeitpunkt ein so genannter "Heimatsminister" war - ein absolutes Armutszeugnis.

Und nochmal, auch wenn du es schlichtweg nicht wahrhaben willst: Der Grund für die Wohnungsnot ist neben den viel zu wenig vorhandenen Wohnungen numal, dass die ohnehin nicht vielen Sozialwohnungen verkauft wurden. Dein Vergleich mit dem Brot ist ja wohl das bescheuertste, was ich zum dem Thema je gehört oder gelesen habe.
Schau dir die Wohnsituation in den 90ern an oder einfach nur in Städten, die relativ viele Sozialwohnungen bereitstellen - überall dort ist Wohnen günstiger, auch für Geringverdiener leistbar. Nur Städten, mit besonders hoher Wohnprivatisierung haben dermaßen Probleme.

Der Wohnungsmangel ist einer der größten Versäumnisse, der gesamten Amtszeit von Merkel. Auf der einen Seite wurden Sozialwohnungen abgestoßen, auf der anderen aber keine neuen gebaut. Dann kamen später noch die Flüchtlinge dazu. Insbesondere im Zuge der Agenda 2010, durch die Löhne eher gesunken als gestiegen sind und das im Angesicht immer höherer Abgaben und Lebenshaltungskosten, wäre hier längst Handlungsbedarf gewesen.

Und was meine oder irgendeines politische Verortung angeht würde ich mich zurückhalten. 
Mich hast du nie andere in politische Lager einordnen sehen, weil ich, ohne den Menschen nicht zu kennen, solche Urteile einfach nicht fällte. MMn gehört sich das nicht, egal ob ich oder jemand anders nun nach rechts oder links geschoben wird.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2019)

Das sehe ich irgendwie ein wenig anders, auch wenn man das nicht pauschalieren sollte, aber Bayern und BW stehen wirtschaftlich schon recht gut da, während z.B. Bremen das reinste Armenhaus ist.
Aber wie gesagt auch CDU Landesregierungen haben schon versagt, aber m.A. nach SPD geführte wesentlich häufiger in den einzelnen Bundesländern.

Auch freue ich mich gerade diebisch über die Rathaus Affäre bei mir vor Ort, könnte sein das Hannover nach 60 plus Jahren endlich mal kippt, vielleicht beschäftigt sich dann in Hannover mal Jemand mit Stadtentwicklung und den Problemen vor Ort und nicht wie seit 3 Jahren, mit der gendergerechten Sprache in der Stadtverwaltung und ihrer Umsetzung nach Außen.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immer schön an die Geschichte mit der gelebten Toleranz denken.


Solange Sparanus und Don-71 ihren Mitgliedsausweis nicht fotografieren...


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2019)

Wieso soll ich meinen Mitgleidsausweis fotografieren?
Ich bekenne mich seit Jahrzehnten dazu, das *in meinen Augen* die CDU immer noch die bessere Politik für das Land macht, auf Landesebene und auch Kommunalebene habe ich mein Kreuz auch schon durchaus anders gesetzt, auch in der CDU gibt es genug Leute, die den Schuss nicht gehört haben und die muss man nicht unbedingt wählen und unterstützen.

Auch habe ich schon mal eine Zweitstimme der FDP gegeben, das wird mir allerdings nie wieder im Leben passieren, schließlich lernt man aus seinen Fehlern.....


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich irgendwie ein wenig anders, auch wenn man das nicht pauschalieren sollte, aber Bayern und BW stehen wirtschaftlich schon recht gut da, während z.B. Bremen das reinste Armenhaus ist.


Wirtschaftlich steht Bayern wegen seiner zahlreichen ansässigen Großkonzerne natürlich sehr gut da und ich will die soziale Situation hierzulande nicht schlechter beurteilen, als anderswo in Deutschland.
Aber es nützt halt nichts, wenn riesige Firmen  - z.B. Amazon - hier ihre Zelte aufschlagen und theoretisch für eine Menge Arbeitsplätze sorgen, aber sich keiner Wohnungen in deren Nähe leisten kann. 
Da sind aber inzwischen viele Gemeinden und kleinere Städte draufgekommen und investieren nun mehr in sozialen Wohnungsbau, seither bessert sich das ein klein wenig. 

Ein weiteres Problem ist eben der unnötige Flächenfraß, der eine Menge Natur vernichtet und Bauern hier Probleme bekommen. 
Auch das hätte man leicht abmildern können, wenn z.B. Amazon oder BMW ihre Lagerhallen nicht so sehr in die Breite bauen würden, aber das ist wieder ein anderes Thema...


----------



## DKK007 (1. Mai 2019)

Wobei Amazon halt auch nur Niedriglöhne zahlt und bis heute den Tarifvertrag ablehnt.


----------



## Olstyle (1. Mai 2019)

Amazon sagt dass Leute die Pakete packen und räumen in der Logistik arbeiten und nicht im Einzelhandel. Da kann ich ihnen nur zustimmen.

Was gewisse Strömungen in Lokal und Landespolitik an geht habe ich das Gefühl dass dort mehr nach der Mode der Zeit als nach Parteiideologie gearbeitet wird. Privatisieren war zwischendurch einfach "der heiße Scheiß", egal welches Parteibuch der Kämmerer/Minister hatte.


----------



## Don-71 (1. Mai 2019)

Ich wollte damit gar nicht ausdrücken, das in Bayern keine Fehler gemacht wurden, aber wenn man sich die Geschichte Bayerns und damit auch der CSU anschaut, haben sie seit sie die Regierung übernommen haben, wirtschaftliches doch viel richtig gemacht, allerdings nehmen sie sich von der "Korruption" nicht wirklich viel mit den Sozis aus z.B. NRW, hatten aber politisch und wirtschaftlich, messbar wesentlich mehr Erfolg.

Oh Gott, unser CDU Bürgermeister (Vorstadt von Hannover), hat trotz eindringlicher Warnung bei uns Amazon angesiedelt, das wird ihn mit zu 100% Sicherheit neben etlichen anderen Fehlern, seine Wiederwahl kosten.
Dort arbeiten ausschließlich Zeitarbeiter und noch kein Mitarbeiter, hat hier vor Ort mehr als 6 Monate erlebt, bevor er entlassen oder ausgetauscht wurde. Die örtliche Presse berichtet regelmäßig und ist da ziemlich auf Zack, die Bevölkerung ist stinksauer, weil nicht ein einziges Versprechen eingehalten wurde und jetzt der Klumpen mitten im Landschaftsschtuzgebiet steht. Aber wer nicht hören will, muss halt fühlen.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Amazon sagt dass Leute die Pakete packen und räumen in der Logistik arbeiten und nicht im Einzelhandel. Da kann ich ihnen nur zustimmen.
> 
> Was gewisse Strömungen in Lokal und Landespolitik an geht habe ich das Gefühl dass dort mehr nach der Mode der Zeit als nach Parteiideologie gearbeitet wird. Privatisieren war zwischendurch einfach "der heiße Scheiß", egal welches Parteibuch der Kämmerer/Minister hatte.


Viel privatisiert haben ja nicht nur Söder und Seehofer, nö, das ging schon mit Stoiber im großen Stil los.
Damals wurde er dafür viel gelobt, weil das eben eine Menge Geld in die Staatskassen spült und die Bilanzen gut aussehen lässt, was ja quasi eine Art "Benchmark" für eine Regierung ist.
Irgendwann bekam man aber die Auswirkungen davon zu spüren und seither finden eine Menge Leute das nicht mehr so toll...

Ich selbst habe ja die CSU nie gewählt. Und wenn man in Bayern sein Kreuzchen woanders als bei der CSU oder den Freie Wählern macht, gilt man in gewissen Kreisen fast als Hochverräter.
Ist mir aber egal, mich bringen jedenfalls keine 20 Gäule dazu, schwarz zu wählen.


----------



## RtZk (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also gut, dann "darf" ich jetzt auch zu faul sein, rumzuquoten.
> 
> Die Zeiten, in denen du auch auf dem Land überall günstig wohnen konntest, sind schon lange Vorbei.
> Selbst in Kleinstädten mit nicht viel mehr als 12.000 Einwohner sind die Wohnungspreise z.T. schon bei weit über 4000€ pro qm angestiegen.
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich habe eine Vielzahl von Kaufverträgen aus meiner Region gesehen, ich kenne die Preise besser als 99% der Personen die in meiner Region wohnen. Wir haben hier außerdem einige sehr große Firmen, die zum Teil Weltmarktführer in sehr speziellen Bereichen sind, sprich der Zugzug ist nicht allzu knapp. 
Das Beispiel mit den 140k für 60qm stammt übrigens aus einer Stadt mit um den 20.000 Einwohnern in guter Lage und wie gesagt mit einer Vielzahl großer Firmen. Bauplätze sind hier gar kein Problem, das Problem ist es eine Baufirma zu bekommen. 

Du brauchst nicht sparen, es ist deine eigene Entscheidung, aber bitte jammer dann nicht im Alter wie unfair alles doch ist, du hattest es selbst in der Hand. 
Stimmt das tut sie, sollte die EU die Zinspolitik nicht ändern ist bei der nächsten Finanzkrise sowieso mit einem Ende des Euros zu rechnen, da die EZB ihr Pulver bereits verschossen hat. 
München ist ein extrem schlechtes Beispiel, da selbst "Gutverdiener" bei den absurd hohen Lebenshaltungskosten zum Normalverdiener werden. Man sollte bei der Job Auswahl eben nicht nur auf das Gehalt schauen . 

Ein Bauplatz wird ziemlich sicher immer an den Höchstbietenden verkaufen. 

Nein, das ist nicht der Grund. Es ist völlig wurscht, in den ehemaligen Sozialwohnungen leben jetzt eben Leute die mehr verdienen, aber auch diese müssten sonst woanders wohnen, das Wohnproblem wäre noch genauso das Selbe. Es ist auch nicht zu beheben und zwar durch gar nichs, außer du könntest zaubern und ausreichend Bauunternehmen würden vom Himmel fallen, selbst, wenn die bürokratischen Hürden reduziert würden. Solange ein solch ungleiches Verhältnis existiert, ist es nur logisch, dass die Mieten immer weiter steigen werden. 
Das einzig Richtige ist den Leuten klar zu machen, dass nicht jeder in den Großstädten wohnen kann.
Mir ist keine Einzige Großstadt bekannt die eine entspannte Wohnsituation hat. 


Die Agenda 2010 war richtig und notwendig, nur angenehm war und ist sie nicht.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das du als Ex-Jungunionler eben der Union beispringst, war abzusehen. Die CDU hatte in den 25 Jahren ihrer Regentschaft vorallem Lehrer entlassen und zwar nicht nur solche, welche belastet waren.* Neueinstellungen sowie Verbeamtungen gab es die ganzen 25 Jahre so gut wie keine. Dadurch hat man nicht nur eine völlig überalterte Lehrerschaft, mit entsprechenden Unterrichtsausfällen, man kann auch sagen, dass eine ganze Lehrergeneration fehlt. Aber das ist Union für einen.


Und während man in allen anderen Bundesländern mittlerweile wieder dazu übergegangen ist Lehrer zu verbeamten (verdienen tun die so oder so schon extrem gut...), sträubt sich unsere linke Regierung hier in Berlin weiterhin beharrlich gegen eine Verbeamtung und setzt stattdessen lieber auf Quereinsteiger anstatt auf qualifizierte Lehrkräfte (und die Ausbildung solcher). Behebt natürlich kurzfristig statistisch das Problem des Lehrermangels hier in Berlin, senkt die Unterrichtsqualität aber auch nachhaltig. 

Mit der Quereinsteiger-Quote belastet man Schulen nur unnötig und zwingt, dadurch dass die Schulen ihr Budget statt für voll ausgebildete Lehrer für Quereinsteiger hergeben müssen, ggfs. voll ausgebildete Lehrer an... "schwierige" Schulen. Dass voll ausgebildete Lehrer sich, wenn sie sich schon die Berliner Probleme und das Angestelltenverhältnis antun, nicht freiwillig an Brennpunktschulen begeben und stattdessen lieber in ruhigere Länder gehen wo ihnen sogar die Verbeamtung winkt, ist wohl mehr wie verständlich. 

Die Lösung kann es aber auch kaum sein, unbeliebte Schulen mit Quereinsteigern zu füllen und das Problem an solch schwierigen Schulen noch zu verschärfen. Man bräuchte einfach genug richtig ausgebildete Lehrer... Aber nein, das kostet mehr Geld wie eine Quote.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

Auf dem Land kann inzwischen auch nicht mehr jeder wohnen, also was soll eigentlich dauernd der Unfug, dass hier und dort diese und jene wohnen können und andere nicht?
Mal ganz betriebswirtschaftlich gesehen: Was macht denn eine Firma, wenn die Nachfrage das Angebot bei weitem übersteigt? Natürlich kann sie die Preise erhöhen. Sie kann aber auch das Angebot erhöhen. Indem sie investiert. Das ist aber den Immobilienfirmen hierzulande zu teuer. 
Wäre anders, wenn der Staat die Zügel diesbezüglich in den Hand nehmen würde. Deshalb gibt es auch auch den sozialen Wohnungsbau, dass eben auch Menschen ohne hohes Einkommen sich eine Wohnung leisten können.

Dass der Wohnugnsmangel nunmal insbesondere für Geringverdiener ein Armutsrisiko ist, scheint dich garnicht zu interessieren. In dem "Worst-Case-Szenario" München wäre die Situation auch anders, wenn die dortige Regierung nicht jahrelang sozialen Wohnraum privatisiert hätte. 

Ich tat mir als Student auch verdammt schwer, hier eine einigermaßen bezahlbare Wohnung zu finden. Noch dazu ist mein Vater selbstständig, das macht sich beim Antrag auf BAföG nicht so dolle. 
Und ich habe hart dafür gearbeitet, hier studieren zu können, habe mein Abi über den zweiten Bildungsweg mit einem Notendurchschnitt von 1,6 nachgeholt, das ist auf der Berufsoberschule kein Zuckerschlecken.
Die LMU mit ihren Instituten und Einrichtungen ist deutschlandweit und auch international sehr beliebt, hier hast du viele Möglichkeiten die du an anderen Unis und FHs nicht hast. Selbiges gilt wieder für andere Unis in anderen Städten, die für gewisse Fachbereiche die besten Studiengänge bieten. 
Der Punkt hier: Die Stadt - z.B. München - sieht das ja. 
Sie wirbt selbst damit, eine große Universitätsstadt zu sein, mit Lernwilligen aus allen Bundes- und internationalen Ländern. Nur was nützt das, wenn sich es kaum noch jemand leisten kann, hier zu studieren weil er keine bezahlbare Bleibe findet?
Das, was Deutschland ja im Gegensatz zu anderen Ländern wie den USA oder England auszeichnet, ist, dass jeder, egal mit welchem sozialen oder finanziellen Hintergrund, die Möglichkeit besitzt, auch an den besseren Unis zu studieren, ohne ein Vermögen dafür ausgeben zu müssen.
Frei nach dem Motto, dass Bildung eben ein Grundrecht ist. 
München hätte nun natürlich mehr in sozialen Wohnungsbau investieren können. Tat die Stadt aber nicht. Ergo ist es ja logisch, dass der Wohnraum fehlt. Ich frage mich immernoch, warum diese einfache Tatsache so schwer ist zu kapieren.

Dass du keine Stadt kennst, in der es noch "angenehme" Wohnsituationen gibt, liegt schlicht daran, dass es fast keine Städte mehr in Deutschland mit angenehmer Wohnsituation gibt - aus bereits zigfach durchgekauten Gründen. Aber wie gesagt: Schau dir Wien an, da sieht's komischerweise ganz anders aus...

Und eine Arbeitsmarktreform war damals natürlich notwendig; Aber die Agenda 2010 ist nichts anderes als pures Lohndumping gewesen.
Es gab in den 90ern Spitzenverdiener, die nun dank dieser knapp über der Armutsgrenze leben müssen. Die Abgaben wurden im Gegenzug nie gesenkt. Und noch dazu haben wir nun den so genannten "Fachkräftemangel", weil Firmen Arbeitsplätze in gewissen Bereichen deutlich weniger vergüten und sich für so ein Gehalt keiner mehr den Arsch aufreißen will. Stattdessen holen wir halt irgendwelche armen Teufel aus Osteuropa, die hierzulande ein bisschen mehr verdienen und locken so schön billige Arbeitskräfte an, die sich wunderbar ausbeuten lassen.

Die Agenda 2010 war der größte Schwachsinn, den Schröder abgezogen hat, neben dem Quatsch mit der Rieserrente und dem Hedgefonds. Die Lorbeeren dafür hat Merkel geerntet.
Und dann wundert sich noch jemand, wieso die SPD schon lange an ihrem Tiefpunkt angelangt ist.


----------



## Poulton (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auf dem Land kann inzwischen auch nicht mehr  jeder wohnen, also was soll eigentlich dauernd der Unfug, dass hier und  dort diese und jene wohnen können und andere nicht?


Zumal man  damit sich einen Berg anderer Probleme aufhalst, allen vorran in Form sozialer  Segregation, wo Elendsviertel auf der einen und gated communities auf der anderen, die langfristigen  Folgen sind.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal man  damit sich einen Berg anderer Probleme aufhalst, allen vorran in Form sozialer  Segregation, wo Elendsviertel und gated communities die langfristigen  Folgen sind.


Eben.
Es fördert eine Zweiklassengesellschaft, zwischen den Besser- und Geringverdienern. Da braucht sich auch wieder keiner zu wundern, warum der Mittelstand immer kleiner wird und die soziale Schere immer weiter auseinandergeht - und das bereits seit vielen Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal man  damit sich einen Berg anderer Probleme aufhalst, allen vorran in Form sozialer  Segregation, wo Elendsviertel auf der einen und gated communities auf der anderen, die langfristigen  Folgen sind.


Der Arzt lebt dann in der Stadt, er kann es sich leisten. Eine Sekretärin aber nicht und deswegen hat er dann keine Sekretärin und macht einen Rechenfehler^^


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es gab in den 90ern Spitzenverdiener, die nun dank dieser knapp über der Armutsgrenze leben müssen. Die Abgaben wurden im Gegenzug nie gesenkt. Und noch dazu haben wir nun den so genannten "Fachkräftemangel", weil Firmen Arbeitsplätze in gewissen Bereichen deutlich weniger vergüten und sich für so ein Gehalt keiner mehr den Arsch aufreißen will. Stattdessen holen wir halt irgendwelche armen Teufel aus Osteuropa, die hierzulande ein bisschen mehr verdienen und locken so schön billige Arbeitskräfte an, die sich wunderbar ausbeuten lassen.


An den sinkenden Lohnniveaus ist aber nicht nur die Agenda 2010 dran schuld, sondern auch diverse Effekte der EU-Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit in Verbindung mit den extrem unterschiedlichen Lohnniveaus in der EU und auch durch die Digitalisierung die geringere Ortsbindung.
Wie du halt schon meinst, die Firmen vergüten immer weniger, da es sich oft eher lohnt, billige Arbeitskräfte aus dem EU-Ausland zu "importieren". Speziell aus solchen Ländern, die extrem geringe monatliche Einkommen haben und für die unser Mindestlohn oft ein Vielfaches dessen ist, was in deren Heimat verdient werden kann (Rumänien und Bulgarien sind da beste Beispiele). 

Dann eben noch das Problem, dass man durch das Internet diverse Tätigkeiten (z.B. manche Verwaltungstätigkeiten, (Kunden)Support, Programmierung etc.) kostengünstig in extreme Billiglohnländer verlegen kann und praktisch keine logistischen Kosten anfallen.  

Da heißt es hierzulande halt schnell: Wenn dir das Geld nicht passt - wir finden jemanden, der es billiger macht. Oder der Arbeitsplatz wird gleich outgesourced. Dadurch macht sich der deutsche Staat und auch der Arbeitnehmer erpessbar und wählt dann das geringere Übel - statt garkeiner Arbeit halt geringer bezahlte Arbeit. Und der Staat ist in der Misere - ohne ausreichend Arbeitnehmer kann man unser Sozialsystem nicht mehr finanzieren... Sinkende Löhne sind für das Sozialsystem zwar auch ein Problem, aber erst mit einer sehr starken Verzögerung, nämlich dann, wenn man trotz Arbeit auf staatliche Hilfe angewiesen ist. 

Und naja, was passiert wenn die Sozialsysteme zusammenbrechen und arbeitslose Menschen kaum noch versorgt werden können hat man ja in den 30er-Jahren gesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Mai 2019)

In den 30er Jahren hat man seitens der Regierung die Situation bewusst verschärft um die Reparationen abzuschütteln...
Sowas wird nicht wieder passieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wollte damit gar nicht ausdrücken, das in Bayern keine Fehler gemacht wurden, aber wenn man sich die Geschichte Bayerns und damit auch der CSU anschaut, haben sie seit sie die Regierung übernommen haben, wirtschaftliches doch viel richtig gemacht, allerdings nehmen sie sich von der "Korruption" nicht wirklich viel mit den Sozis aus z.B. NRW, hatten aber politisch und wirtschaftlich, messbar wesentlich mehr Erfolg.



  Welchen konkret?
Jenen das sie das Glück hatten das nach 1945 die großen Firmen der Deutschen Wirtschaft (Siemens, Borsig, Daimler-Benz, Bosch und diverse andere) von Berlin nach Baden Württemberg und Bayern gegangen sind, weil sie sich so erhofft haben bei einem WW3 zwischen West- & Ostblock der Stoßrichtung der kommunistischen Offensive zu entgehen und nicht schon im ersten Anlauf Teile ihre Produktionsstätten und Firmensitze zu verlieren, sobald Berlin erobert wird?
Was Bayern mal eben ganz unbedarft vom Armenhaus Deutschlands (bis Kriegsende) zum Wirtschaftsschwergewicht hochkatapultiert hat und die Steuereinnahmen sprudeln ließ.

Oder der wirtschaftliche Teil das die CSU immer fleißig dem how is how der Vermögenden und Lobbyverbände in den Arsch gekrochen ist und München & andere Teile Bayerns über Jahrzehnte Stück für Stück im Bereich der Immobilen ausverkauft hat?

Das einzige was die CSU für Bayern in all der Zeit wirklich selbst geschafft hat ist es im Ausland als Bild von Deutschen das Klischee zu vermarkten das der Bier saufende, Bretzel essende & Ledehosentragende Bayer das repräsentative Abbild für einen Deutschen wäre. Das und ihre Wähler für dumm zu verkaufen das ihre Politik für Bayerns Erfolg maßgeblich verantwortlich wäre und nicht hauptsächlich oben erwähnter historischer Glücksfall von der Teilung Berlins & Deutschland.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2019)

Du vergisst den mitteldeutschen Raum. Auch wenn man sich heute verwundert die Augen reiben mag, aber der war mal ein wirtschaftliches Schwergewicht und Zentrum in Sachen Chemie -und Maschinenbau sowie, damals gab es halt noch keine Computer, Tabellier und Büromaschinen gewesen. Das zeigte sich auch darin, dass in eben diesen Raum, ein Großteil der Hauptstrecken recht früh durchgängig elektrifiziert war. Dazu kam dann noch die Vertriebenengruppe der Sudetendeutschen, welche aus den stark industralisierten Gegenden Böhmen und Mähren stammten und sich größtenteils im süddeutschen Raum niederließen. Der Rest durfte sich mit den Vertriebenen aus den vorallem durch Landwirtschaft und Bergbau geprägten Gebieten Schlesien und Ostpreußen vergnügen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> zum Wirtschaftsschwergewicht hochkatapultiert hat


Und auch dazu geführt hat, dass es, im Gegensatz zum Ruhrgebiet, keine monostrukturierte Wirtschaft hatte. An dessen Folgen, sowie den Folgen der Kohle- und Stahlkrise knubbert man dort bis heute. Wobei das ja nicht die einzigen Problemregionen sind. Pirmasenser Gegend - früher mal Zentrum der Schuhproduktion in Deutschland gewesen, heute nichts mehr und massig Einwohnerverlust. Idar-Oberstein - früher Zentrum für die Edelsteinverarbeitung, seit dem das nicht mehr ist, massiver Bevölkerungsschwund. Deindustralisierung der neuen Bundesländer nach der Wiedervereinigung - die Folgen sind bis heute ersichtlich. Nach der Wende bis mindestens Mitte der 2000er sorgte das u.a. mit dafür, dass der westdeutsche Arbeitsmarkt mit qualifizierten Fachkräften überschwemmt wurde und die dortigen Unternehmen nicht mehr wirklich ausgebildet haben, weil sie dachten, dass das jetzt auf immer und ewig so weiter geht. Heute jammert die Wirtschaft einem die Ohren voll, dass angeblich nur noch Ausschuss die Schule verlässt, keiner mehr eine Ausbildung machen, sondern nur noch studieren will und angeblich keine Fachkräfte mehr da sind.

€: 





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Bayern mal eben ganz unbedarft vom Armenhaus Deutschlands (bis Kriegsende)


Ganz  so drastisch würde ich es nicht sehen. Bayern hatte schon zuvor  industrielle Zentren, wobei sich die meines Wissens vorallem im  fränkischen und schwäbischen Raum befanden und wo ebenfalls recht früh ein Großteil der Eisenbahnhauptstrecken zwischen diesen, elektrifiziert wurde. Und wenn man schonmal bei der Elektrifizierung ist: Im Gegensatz zum mitteldeutschen Raum, wurden dort nicht die elektrischen Anlagen und das zweite Gleis demontiert sowie die E-Loks als Reparation mitgenommen. (Und heute weint man über die Kosten für den Aufbau Ost, obwohl das indirekt mit der Beitrag der Bundesrepublik zu den Reparationszahlungen und Demontagen ist, den die SBZ leisten musste.)


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2019)

Ich habe keine Ahnung warum es immer wieder Leute gibt, die behaupten, Bayern wäre vor Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges ein reines Agraarland gewesen.

BMW, MAN, Kuka und die Messerschmitt AG sind bzw. waren Frimen, die doch eigentlich jedem ein Begriff sein müssten und die gab's auch schon lange vor Kriegsende. Natürlich waren Bayern und Baden Württemberg damals außerhalb der großen Ballungsräume vorwiegend landwirtschaftlich geprägt, aber z.B. hat damals u.a. Messerschmitt ihre Produktion teilweise auf's Land verlegt, um Bombenangriffen zu entgehen. 
Und auch die Mauser GmbH, wo im Krieg z.B. das Karabiner 98 produziert wurde, hat seinen Sitz in Oberndorf in BW.

Ist aber auch ein ganz anderes Thema.
Was mich aber ganz explizit an der CSU stört, ist die wirklich fast schon kindische Kleinkariertheit dieser Partei.
Exemplarisch, die Gründung des Freistaats Bayern: Ausgerufen wurde dieser von Kurt Elsner, einem - Vorsicht! - SPDler.
Die bayerische Staatsregierung hat in ihrem Gebäude von jedem Ministerpräsident, den das Land je hatte ein Protrait hängen - außer von Elsner.
Als mal ein Regierungssprecher der CSU darauf angesprochen wurde, sagte dieser, man rechne nur ab 1945. 
Aber dann groß "100 Jahre Freistaat!!!" feiern.


----------



## Poulton (2. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung warum es immer wieder Leute gibt, die behaupten, Bayern wäre vor Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges ein reines Agraarland gewesen.


Habt ihr in Bayern nicht auch "flotte Sprüche" über Berliner (und Preußen)?


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2019)

Nö.
Nicht das ich wüsste. Bayern hat doch nix gegen die Sa... *hust* ...Preißn, wie kommst du denn darauf?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung warum es immer wieder Leute gibt, die behaupten, Bayern wäre vor Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges ein reines Agraarland gewesen.



  Weil die Bayern für uns Preußen halt für immer nur das erfolglose zweite Glied / Anhängsel Östereichs bleiben werden. 

_*natürlich nicht völlig ernst gemeint*_


----------



## Two-Face (2. Mai 2019)

Ich dachte, die Bayern und Baden Württemberger gelten in Preußen immer als die "Bauernidioten"...?

Was ich in letzter Zeit hin und wieder mal lese ist, dass die Berliner zumindest was gegen Schwaben haben - warum auch immer.


----------



## Olstyle (2. Mai 2019)

Die Berliner haben was (aber nichts effektives) gegen Schwaben in Berlin, nicht gegen die die in BaWü bleiben  .


----------



## Don-71 (2. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welchen konkret?
> Jenen das sie das Glück hatten das nach 1945 die großen Firmen der Deutschen Wirtschaft (Siemens, Borsig, Daimler-Benz, Bosch und diverse andere) von Berlin nach Baden Württemberg und Bayern gegangen sind, weil sie sich so erhofft haben bei einem WW3 zwischen West- & Ostblock der Stoßrichtung der kommunistischen Offensive zu entgehen und nicht schon im ersten Anlauf Teile ihre Produktionsstätten und Firmensitze zu verlieren, sobald Berlin erobert wird?
> Was Bayern mal eben ganz unbedarft vom Armenhaus Deutschlands (bis Kriegsende) zum Wirtschaftsschwergewicht hochkatapultiert hat und die Steuereinnahmen sprudeln ließ.
> 
> ...



Man sollte vielleicht mal das Zahlenmaterial prüfen, bevor man schweren Unfug schreibt!

Bayern war durchgängig von 1950 bis 1986 Empfängerland im Länderfinanzausgleich und ist von 1989-2018 mit Abstand zum größten Geberland geworden!
Und 1986 war natürlich kurz nach dem Krieg und da sind schon die Steuereinnahmen gesprudelt, komisch das das alle anderen Bundesländer von 1950-1986 nicht mitbekommen haben.

Lieber erstmal nachdenken und die Fakten prüfen, bevor man totalen Unfug schreibt!
Laenderfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia



> BMW, MAN, Kuka und die Messerschmitt AG sind bzw. waren Frimen, die doch eigentlich jedem ein Begriff sein müssten und die gab's auch schon lange vor Kriegsende. Natürlich waren Bayern und Baden Württemberg damals außerhalb der großen Ballungsräume vorwiegend landwirtschaftlich geprägt, aber z.B. hat damals u.a. Messerschmitt ihre Produktion teilweise auf's Land verlegt, um Bombenangriffen zu entgehen.
> Und auch die Mauser GmbH, wo im Krieg z.B. das Karabiner 98 produziert wurde, hat seinen Sitz in Oberndorf in BW.



BW war schon IMMER seit 1950 Geberland im Länderfinanzausgleich, insoweit war die industrielle Grundlage zu Bayern um ein vielfaches besser, die erst 1986 vom durchgängigen Empfängerland zum Geberland wurden!

Irgenwie sind hier einige in Wirtschaftsgeschichte und den Fakten wenig Sattelfest, dafür aber um so mehr ideologisch verbohrt!

Ach und der Niedergang der Kohle und Stahlindustrie hat sich 25-30 Jahre vorher abgezeichnet und in NRW hat man sehr wenig bis gar nichts dagegen getan und ist erst aufgewacht, als alle Züge schon abgefahren waren. Weil arbeiten bei der Ruhrkohle AG, gleichzeitig Zwagsmitgliedschaft in der Gewerkschaft bedeutete und weder die Gewerkschaften noch die SPD wollten ja das verändern (müssen) was ihre Machtbasis bedeutete, bis es halt komplett zu spät war.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann lassen wir uns mal ausrechen, wenn du während der Miete noch sparst. Sagen wir mal du schaffst es im Monat etwa 500€ zur Seite zu legen.
> Wären bei 300.000€ also 600 Monate = 50 Jahre. Du müsstest also bis 75 Arbeiten, damit du dir dein Haus kaufen kannst. Mal sehen, ob du so lange durchhälst.
> 
> Ich bin auch gegen Konsumkredite. Aber bei einem Haus, was eine Investition in die Zukunft ist, ist ein Kredit durchaus sinnvoll.



Hey, seh es positiv: Mit 75 musst du dir dann wenigstens keine Gedanken mehr um den Jobverlust machen, der selbst unter den wenigen, die 500 € zur Seite packen könnten, Immobilienerwerb in den meisten Fällen unattraktiv werden lässt.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das sehe ich irgendwie ein wenig anders, auch wenn man das nicht pauschalieren sollte, aber Bayern und BW stehen wirtschaftlich schon recht gut da, während z.B. Bremen das reinste Armenhaus ist.



Alle Stadtstaaten haben Finanzprobleme und alle Küstenregionen und alle abseits der großen Metropolregionen. Die Gründe sind bekannt und hängen weniger von den lokalen und mehr von den Bonner/Berliner Regierungen ab, Bremen halt als Kombination aller drei Faktoren halt die ganze Hand voll Arschkarten gezogen.


----------



## seahawk (3. Mai 2019)

Im Endeffekt ist die Frage wie wir den Kapitalismus überwinden.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hey, seh es positiv: Mit 75 musst du dir dann wenigstens keine Gedanken mehr um den Jobverlust machen



Wenn ich mich verbeamten lasse, muss ich das schon vorher nicht.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist die Frage wie wir den Kapitalismus überwinden.



Wohl eher nicht!
Ich habe jedenfalls keine Lust auf ehemalige DDR Lebensverhältnisse, auch wenn es hier Leute gibt, die bestreiten, dass das auf den Sozialismus zurückzuführen ist, weil er ANGEBLICH in der DDR nicht richtig angewendet wurde und überhaupt die BRD ja so viel bessere Startbedingungen hatte. So sehr ich die rechten politischen Tendenzen in diesm Land ablehne, so sehr lehne ich auch eine andere Wirtschaftsform als die Soziale Marktwirtschaft ab und werde Tendenzen zum Sozialismus (Verstaatlichung und Kollektivierung) genauso hart politisch und verbal bekämpfen!
Der Staat kann keine Wirtschaft, dass ist mir auch schon in meinem doch schon längeren Berufsleben, mehr als klar geworden!

Das die Idee der Überwindung des Kapitalismus durch den Sozialismus, jetzt von Jemanden in die Öffentlickeit getragen werden, der in seinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Handschlag in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet hat, ist mehr als bezeichnend!


----------



## cryon1c (3. Mai 2019)

Kapitalismus ist ja an sich nicht schlecht. 
Wenn Kapitalismus zu tode reguliert wird, ist das schlecht. Ein gesundes Maß an Regulierung sollte drin sein, damit die Kapitalisten nicht noch aus der Luft zum atmen Geld rausquetschen, aber dann ist auch gut.
Immobilien waren schon immer ein heißes Thema, aber sie waren auch schon immer im Privatbesitz. Und die Leute haben damit das gemacht was sie wollten. Sozialwohnungen vom Papa Staat sind meist im miesen Zustand, nicht saniert, hässlicher als Merkel im Baywatch-Bikini und oft in einem Ghetto-ähnlichen Gebiet stationiert. 

Aktuell gibt es ein Thema das die Durchmischung der sozialen Schichten behandelt, damit reiche neben armen Leuten wohnen und sich nicht abkapseln, damit unterschiedliche Kulturen, Religionen usw. durchmischt sind - das hilft bei der Integration und steigert den Zusammenhalt, bringt interessante, lebendige Gebiete hervor, weil da Platz ist für Künstler, Aktionäre, Arbeiter aber auch Manager, Firmenchefs und Ärzte. So was bringt auch rechten Hass zum erliegen, wenn man in einer gemischten Gegend lebt und nicht nur im reichen weißen Viertel. 

So was scheint hier aber kein Thema zu sein, gerade in den Städten wo hier rumgemotzt wird.

Ich halte übrigens nicht die Wohnungen für zu teuer. Ich halte die Einkommen für zu klein und die Leute setzen sich nicht gegen das eigentliche Problem ein (das sie kein Geld haben zum leben) sondern bekämpfen irgendwelche Sachen die nur als Folge von dem eigentlichen Problem störend sind.
Komischerweise denken nicht viele so. Die wollen lieber die Mieten runterdrücken anstatt mehr zu verdienen und es sich selbst und dem Vermieter zu gönnen?


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist ja an sich nicht schlecht.


Kapitalismus bezeichnet  eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital,  Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise. Es ist gleichzeitig  eine Gesellschaftsordnung, deren sozialen, politischen, kulturellen und  rechtlichen Verhältnisse durch die Herrschaft des Kapitals sowie seiner Verwertungslogik und -zwänge bestimmt  werden. Die Herrschaft - böse Zungen könnten auch Diktatur sagen - des  Kapitals hat daher Systemcharakter.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Mai 2019)

Nur herrscht das Kapital nicht um sich selbst zu schaden. Das Kapital geht auf Gewinn aus, immer - aber auch mit langfristigen Zielen. Wenn irgendwas nicht geht, dann kurzfristiger Kapitalismus ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste - denn man will auch in 30 Jahren mit der Firma noch Geld verdienen und die Kids sollten davon auch was haben. 
Deswegen redet man nicht über die Herrschaft vom Kapital.
Dazu haben wir eine funktionierende Demokratie wo sogar rechtsextreme Parteien wieder rumlaufen dürfen, das ist nicht geil, aber gehört zur Demokratie. Und diese steht über dem Kapital (meistens).
Und was ist am Kapitalismus so schlecht? Jeder erwirtschaftet Werte, steigert seine Lebensqualität entsprechend und leistet sich was. In dem Fall leistet man sich halt eine gute Wohnung nicht weit entfernt von der Arbeit.  Wenn man es nicht kann, liegt es nicht am Immobilienpreis sondern am fehlenden Einkommen. Und wer staatliche Leistungen empfängt kann da nicht viel machen, aber wer arbeitet, der sollte auch selbst um seinen Verdienst bemüht sein, damit dieser auch wächst.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Mai 2019)

> Kapitalismus bezeichnet eine auf Warenproduktion, Marktwirtschaft, Investition von Kapital, Lohnarbeit und Profit beruhende Produktionsweise.



Sorry das ist nur eine Nebelkerze und falsch! Der Sozialismus dem hier ein paar Seiten vorher das Wort geredet wurde, funktioniert haargenau gleich, bloß das es kein Eigentum an Produktionsmitteln für den Einzelnen gibt, sondern alles dem Staat (Wer ist das letztendlich und wer hat dort die Macht?) gehört!
Ansonsten funktioniert alles gleich, es werden Waren produziert und * es müssen damit Profite erwirtschaftet werden *, um Investitionen sowohl in die Produktionsgüter als auch die staatliche Infrastruktur zu tätigen (Kapital) und die Leute die die Waren produzieren erhalten Lohn, zwar hier nicht vom Kapitalist, sondern vom Staat! Man kann den Lohn noch anders bezeichnen, was allerdings wieder eine Nebelkerze ist, weil auch Heute bieten sehr viele Unternehmer ihren Arbeitnehmern an, an der Wertschöpfungskette beteiligt zu werden, das kann man auch im Kapitalismus haben.
Im Grunde genommen würde sich gar nichts ändern!

Und um mal die aller wichtigste Frage zu stellen, wer bezahlt denn die Verstaatlichung oder Kollektivierung, unser Grundgesetz sieht keine entschädugungslose Enteignung vor!
Vielleicht sollte man das mal vorher klären, bevor man über Utopien spricht, die bis jetzt nur gescheitert sind.
Achja nur für den Fall, das man an entschädigungslose Enteignung denkt, wäre das wortwörtlich der wirtschaftliche Ruins Deutschland von einem auf den nächsten Tag, weil hier nie wieder ein Cent in das Land investiert werden würde, weil Eigentum, ja entschädigungslos enteignet werden könnte.

Automatisch werden damit auch alle Unternehmerischenfehlentscheidungen sozialisiert!


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und um mal die aller wichtigste Frage zu stellen, wer bezahlt denn die Verstaatlichung oder Kollektivierung, unser Grundgesetz sieht keine entschädugungslose Enteignung vor!


Stimmt. Es macht sie aber auch nicht unmöglich und verbietet auch keine Wohnraumbewirtschaftung.



> Achja nur für den Fall, das man an entschädigungslose Enteignung denkt, wäre das wortwörtlich der wirtschaftliche Ruins Deutschland von einem auf den nächsten Tag, weil hier nie wieder ein Cent in das Land investiert werden würde, weil Eigentum, ja entschädigungslos enteignet werden könnte.


Kommt immer darauf an, was das Land zu bieten hat und/oder was es für ein militärisches Drohpotential hat. Ansonsten müssten die USA und China schon lange nur noch an sich selber rumspielen.



> Automatisch werden damit auch alle Unternehmerischenfehlentscheidungen sozialisiert!


Hat man doch jetzt auch schon. Siehe u.a. Finanzkrise. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] so sehr lehne ich auch eine andere Wirtschaftsform als die Soziale Marktwirtschaft ab und werde Tendenzen zum Sozialismus (Verstaatlichung und Kollektivierung) genauso hart politisch und verbal bekämpfen!


Wenn du nur mit dem gleichen Eifer die unter Schröder, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von FDP und deiner heißgeliebten Union, richtig ins Rollen gebrachte Überwindung der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft, hin zu einem ungezügelten Kapitalismus beschimpfen würdest...



> Das die Idee der Überwindung des Kapitalismus durch den Sozialismus, jetzt von Jemanden in die Öffentlickeit getragen werden, der in seinem ganzen Leben noch nie einen Handschlag in der freien Wirtschaft gearbeitet hat, ist mehr als bezeichnend!


Bei dir kann man Wunderbar die Folgen von verselbstständigter Logik und Sachzwängen, denen Menschen folgen ohne sie zu hinterfragen und eben diese damit reproduzieren, beobachten. 

Abgesehen davon, entbehren deine regelmäßigen Rants über alles was auch nur einen Hauch von Sozialismus an sich hat, nicht einer gewissen Ironie:


Don-71 schrieb:


> [...] Zum Abschluss der Verhandlungen hat mir dann noch einer im 4 Augengespräch mitgeteilt für einen Kommunisten würde ich eine Menge von "business" verstehen. [...]


YouTube
https://images.jacobinmag.com/2017/05/08093536/CDU-Poster-1946-for-Socialism.jpg



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen redet man nicht über die Herrschaft vom Kapital.


Im Kapitalismus ist der Mensch ein austauschbares Anhängsel, ein Zahnrad in der Maschine. Unabhängig davon, ob aus der Ober- oder Unterschicht. Denn es geht in diesem System nicht um den Menschen mit seinen Bedürfnissen, sondern um Verwertbarkeit, Profitmaximierung und Akkumulation von Kapital. Wenn das nicht gegeben ist, wird der Laden zu gemacht. Selbst wenn es sich um soetwas wie Schule, Alten- und Krankenpflege, ... handeln sollte.



> Dazu haben wir eine funktionierende Demokratie wo sogar rechtsextreme Parteien wieder rumlaufen dürfen, das ist nicht geil, aber gehört zur Demokratie.


Ich verweise auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei Jahrzehnten gemacht werden. Sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, Marktkonformer Extremismus und Rechtsextremismus haben seit der Agenda 2010, also dem Abbau des Sozialstaats, sowie der Beseitigung von Schranken, die dem Kapitalismus mal aus gutem Grund auferlegt wurden, immer mehr Zulauf bekommen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> So was scheint hier aber kein Thema zu sein, gerade in den Städten wo hier rumgemotzt wird.


Soziale Segregation, fehlende soziale Durchmischung der Wohnquartiere, Entstehung von Armuts- und Elendsvierteln auf der einen und gated communities auf der anderen, etc. war hier im Thema schon öfters Thema.


----------



## cryon1c (3. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soziale Segregation, fehlende soziale Durchmischung der Wohnquartiere, Entstehung von Armuts- und Elendsvierteln auf der einen und gated communities auf der anderen, etc. war hier im Thema schon öfters Thema.



Den Rest lasse ich unkommentiert, da ich den Kapitalismus nicht für ein Monster halte welches nur auf Ausbeutung der Mitarbeiter aus ist.

Und nur weil es HIER ein Thema war, ist es kein Thema in den Städten. Übrigens halte ich gated community für nicht all zu schlecht. Die USA hat ein paar recht interessante und verrückte Plätze die eben so aufgebaut sind - gab auch n paar schöne Dokus dazu.
Diese Plätze sind nicht primär deswegen entstanden um sich abzuschotten, der extra Service ist es und etwas mehr Sicherheit ist ein Bonus, Hauptgrund ist aber die gleiche Idee die sich schwer außerhalb der communtiy umsetzen lässt.

Aber sieh dir München an, London usw. Dort gibt es reiche Viertel auf der einen Seite und praktisch Ghettos am Stadtrand. Durchmischung mit verschiedenen Mieten, verschiedenen Wohnungsgrößen und Luxusgrad der Ausstattung wird dort nicht umgesetzt. Gar nicht. Auch Berlin macht da nicht viel. Wenn eine Firma einen Straßenzug leerkauft, dann saniert sie den gleichwertig und zieht die Miete überall gleich an. Anstatt z.B. oben eine riesige Luxuswohnung zu bauen, unten was hübsches mit Terrasse und Fußbodenheizung etc. für die Normalos und in der Mitte z.B. nur die grundlegenden Mängel beseitigen und die Miete halbwegs niedrig zu halten. Das wäre halt super - man hätte einige wenige Luxuswohnungen, bissl was für Normalos aber auch Wohnungen die für Leute bezahlbar sind die jetzt nicht als Manager mit einem eigenen Büro auf Arbeit unterwegs sind. 
Das müssen die Eigentümer umsetzen, nicht die Städte, Kommunen, Länder oder Bund. Und zwar ohne Zwang, weil das nicht funktioniert - es muss freiwillig geschehen. Und damit das passiert, muss einfach viel mehr gebaut werden, über die aktuelle Nachfrage hinaus, bis der Markt sich ausbalanciert hat.


----------



## Poulton (3. Mai 2019)

Es wurde hier auch schon öfters auf Wien verwiesen: Sozialer Wohnungsbau - Warum Wiener guenstig wohnen (Archiv)
Die groesste Hausverwaltung Europas - Wien als Vorbild fuer sozialen Wohnungsbau

und was dahingegen hierzulande z.B. die Union macht, weil man meinte man sei der große und unfehlbare Börsenspekulant: Verkauf landeseigener Wohnungen  - Mietenpolitischer Super-GAU in Muenchen


----------



## cryon1c (3. Mai 2019)

Wien ist gut, hat aber ein massives staatliches Programm für die Wohnungen. Kollegen aus meiner Firma leben dort.
Wien ist ein schlechtes, richtig schlechtes Beispiel weil wir das verpennt haben. 

Wir brauchen eine Lösung wie man die Immobilien in privater Hand behält, denen die zu erwartenden Gewinne bringt (sonst sparen sie die Immobilien kaputt und gehen auf die Mieter los) und trotzdem ein vernünftiges Wohnklima in der Stadt schaffen.  Lösung ist recht einfach - die Leute am Wohlstand teilhaben lassen, dann zahlen sie auch die Mieten.


----------



## Don-71 (3. Mai 2019)

@ Poulton

Du weißt nicht so viel über mich?
Ich bin seit 2009 Aufsichtsratsmitglied einer Wohnungsgenossenschaft und habe nie den Ausverkauf des Sozialenwohnungsbaus unterstützt, der übrigens genauso von SPD Kommunalen betrieben wurde. Auch denke man mal an die Geschichte der Neuen Heimat, wer hat da eigentlich versagt?

Ich halte Genossenschaften im Bereich Wohnungsbeschaffung, Verwaltung und Instandhaltung durchaus für das richtige Mittel, funktioniert aber auch meistens nur bis zu einer bestimmten Größe, von da ab laufen Interessen auseinander und das ist Meistens der Anfang vom Ende. Genauso funktionieren hier oben bei mir wunderbar Bauerngenossenschaften, da die Jungs die gleichen Interessen haben, das ist bei Mietern von Wohnrum ähnlich, aber auch nur so lange wie Vorstand, Aufsichtsrat und Mitgliederversammlung an einem Strang ziehen. Ich habe schon gute Genossenschaften wegen Uneinigkeit den Bach runter gehen sehen.

Bei Firmen ist das völlig anders gelagert, da ich begaupte, das schon nicht mehr 10 Leute zusammen, bei den allermeisten Betrieben die gleichen Interessen haben! Und ein Unternehmen/Firma zu führen und täglich relevante Entscheidungen zu treffen, ist etwas völlig anderes als eine Wohnungs oder Agrargenossenschaft zu führen. Ich halte dort den Versuch demokratische Strukturen einzuführen in Form von Sozialismus für völlig verfehlt, aus meinen selbst gemachten Erfahrungen in Groß, Mittleren und Kleinbetrieben, sowohl AGs als auch Inhabegeführt. Das wird nie rentabel funktionieren und die Leute sind den ganzen Tag nur dmit beschäftigt , Mehrheiten für ihre Interessen mit allen Tricks zusammenzusuchen, ohne Kontrollorgan (Eigentümer oder Geldgeber).
Ich habe schon bei einigen Wohnungsgenossenschaften erlebt, wie der wirtschaftliche Schlendrian und Nehmermentalität Einzug gehalten haben, denn es war ja nicht das eigene Geld. Insoweit funktioniert das auch nur bei einer noch überschaubaren Größe.

Wer führt eigentlich verstaatlichte Unternehmen, alle 4 Jahre Andere nach einer Bundestagswahl?

Das ist ein wunderschön geschriebener Text dazu:
Leserumfrage: "Dann bin ich wohl auch Sozialist" | ZEIT ONLINE

Allerdings mit einem einzigen Wort zusammengefasst! Naiv!
Solche Utopien halten der Realität menschlichen Verhaltens nichtmal eine Woche in der harten Wirklichkeit stand.
Dazu kommt immer noch wer das alles bezahlen soll, was ja dann die Politik entscheidet.
Wirtschaft und Politik wie es hier geschrieben wird zu vermischen, führt zwangsläufig in das absolute Chaos.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Mai 2019)

Ja Wien mit der Seestadt ist ein wundervolles Beispiel. Ich war einmal dort bei einer Freundin, 80m² für 800€ warm und ganz oben ein Pool und ein Fitnessraum. Dazu die Verkehrsanbindung und generell
der Stadtteil: Geil


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Bevor man über die Verstaatlichung von Unternehmen nachdenkt, die seit jeher privatwirtschaftlich waren, sollte man eher mal die ganze ehemalige Infrastruktur wieder verstaatlichen, sie auch mit entsprechendem Geldeinsatz zukunftsfähig halten, und die Fehler der Privatisierung der Infrastruktur rückgängig machen. 
Dafür gäbe es wenigstens eine Argumentationsgrundlage und das Interesse der Allgemeinheit... Damit würde man schon viele Probleme lösen. Mit der Verstaatlichung großer privatwirtschaftlicher Unternehmen nicht. 

Sozialismus ist die denkbar schlechteste Form der Staatsführung, die uns passieren könnte. Es gibt so ziemlich kein sozialistisch geführtes Land, welches halbwegs was bei der Wirtschaft auf die Kette bekommt und gleichzeitig noch Wert auf Freiheit, Menschenrechte und relativen Wohlstand bei der breiten Masse legt. 
Die DDR ist da doch das Paradebeispiel - am Ende war das ne Diktatur, wo sich der Wohlstand auf noch weniger Leute verteilt hat wie im Kapitalismus. Und nebenher ruinös gewirtschaftet hat und sowas wie Freiheit, freie politische Meinungsäußerung und Individualität mehr oder weniger Fremdwörter waren. 

Der Sozialismus ist auf Automatisierung, Autonomisierung, KI und Globalisierung in Verbindung mit der im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes grenzenlosen Naivität die denkbar schlechteste Lösung. 
Die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist schon ganz in Ordnung. Man sollte nur mal lieber lernen, sich wieder Grenzen setzen zu können und sich von dem Gedanken verabschieden jedem Helfen zu müssen, auch wenn keinerlei Kooperationsbereitschaft bzw. Eigeninitiative gezeigt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich verbeamten lasse, muss ich das schon vorher nicht.



Stimmt. Die Gefahr, an den Job an deinem jetzigen Lebensort loszuwerden, steigt aber ggf. auch noch und dann hast du genau das gleiche Problem:
Immobilien sind immobil. Sowas kann man sich nur ans Bein binden, wenn man längerfristige Planungssicherheit hat. Muss man nach kurzer Zeit wieder ausziehen, ggf. noch einen Kredit aufnehmen, zahlt man ganz schnell drauf.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist ja an sich nicht schlecht.



Ein System, dass einzig auf Profitmaximierung abziehlt und damit keinerlei direkte Anreize schafft, Gemeinschaft, Mitmenschen und Menschheit allgemein voranzubringen, sondern im Gegenteil es maximal belohnt, wenn man ausbeutet, ausnutzt, aneignet und zerstört, was gerade im Weg ist, soll nicht "an sich schlecht sein"? Es gibt verdammt wenig -ismen, deren Grundgedanke noch schlechter ist. (Faschismus und Rassismus wenn man sich nicht extrem verbiegt. Bei Islam-, Zion- und diversen anderen religiösen -ismen wirds in der Theorie schon schwierig, auch wenn die praktische Ausführungen ganz offensichtlich schlechter sind.)
Das einzig gute am Kapitalismus, wenn man das denn unter obigen Gesichtspunkten gut nennen möchte, ist seine Eigenstabilität. Er hakt nicht nur jeder mitmachenden Krähe ein Auge aus, sondern erst recht jeder anderen, so dass sich die barbarische Grundstruktur bis zum bitteren Ende selbst erhält. Selbst dann wenn alle zu blöd oder unwillens sind, irgendwas vernünftiges auf die Beine zu stellen, während alle anderen -ismen (selbst die genannten noch übleren) Eigenantrieb zumindest eines Teils der Beteiligten (bei allen halbwegs sozialen der überwältigenden Mehrheit) voraussetzen.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und zwar ohne Zwang, weil das nicht funktioniert - es muss freiwillig geschehen. Und damit das passiert, muss einfach viel mehr gebaut werden, über die aktuelle Nachfrage hinaus, bis der Markt sich ausbalanciert hat.



Das versimplifiziert in meinen Augen die Situation doch ein wenig. Denn wenn in einem Markt wie Immobilien kein "Zwang" in Form von Regulation erfolgt, der eine solche Heterogenisierung von Einkommens- & Gesellschaftsschichten forciert, wird exakt nichts passieren. Das ist ein klassisches free rider problem.

Denn der durch homogenisierung dieser Schichten in Straßen/Vierteln/Städten angegriffene soziale Friede ist ein Allgemeingut, dessen "Nutzung" (oder in dem Falle: Zerstörung) dem einzelnen Investor gar nicht unmittelbar schadet


Insbesondere bei so unelastischen Gütern wie Wohnraum führt ein blindes Vertrauen in den Markt zu Marktversagen - die extremsten Auswüchse eines solchen Vertrauens lassen sich in London bestens betrachten, wo es leerstehenden Wohnraum (sog. "Ghost houses") en masse gibt, der lediglich aus spekulativen Motiven gekauft wird, um ihn zukünftig für noch mehr Geld zu verkaufen. In so einem Fall hat man ein Marktversagen, der Staat muss eingreifen - das ist schlichtweg der Grundsatz von "So viel Markt wie möglich, so viel Staat wie nötig".


----------



## cryon1c (4. Mai 2019)

Na London hätte einfach ein Gesetz gegen Leerstand gebraucht - vermietbare Objekte die nicht gerade von Bautrupps belagert werden, sollten vermietet werden. 
Aber den Neubau extrem zu kontrollieren usw. ist falsch. 
Hätte man frühzeitig angefangen als Staat oder eben Kommune usw. zu bauen wäre das noch OK, aber aktuell ist der Zug abgefahren, hier hilft das nicht mehr. 
Was noch helfen würde - die Jobs in den Speckgürtel auslagern, damit nicht jeder Depp in die Innenstadt will, das hat massive Vorteile nicht nur auf dem Wohnungsmarkt.
Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn angesagte Städte teuer sind. Ich habe was dagegen wenn sich tausende von Menschen pro Jahr in die Städte stopfen wollen obwohl sie wissen das sie es nicht bezahlen können.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2019)

London hätte in erster Linie ein Gesetz gegen Immobilienspekulation gebraucht - denn Gesetze gegen Leerstand sind einfacher zu umgehen und die Einhaltung schwerer zu kontrollieren als ein Spekulationsverbot mit einem so unelastischen Gut wie Wohnraum.



Und Ja, die Peripherie der Städte muss definitiv mehr in die Stadtentwicklung einbezogen werden, da stimme ich dir absolut zu.
Damit aber eröffnen sich wiederum neue Probleme auch gleich im Dutzend.


1.) Mehr ÖPNF & weniger Autos, um den Verkehr zu entlasten. Leider ist es ein ganz(!) haariges Thema in Deutschland, sobald man jemandem sein Auto auch nur im Ansatz beschränken oder gar verbieten möchte. Was allein zum Tempolimit teils hoch gebildete Menschen für Unsinn von sich gegeben haben, ist peinlich.

2.) Mehr digitale Infrastruktur, um z.B. Homeoffice zu erleichtern. Was wiederum viele konservative Arbeitgeber nicht gern sehen, die aktuelle Infrastruktur nicht überall hergibt und auch nur für einen Teil der Jobs (z.B. in der Dienstleistung) überhaupt möglich ist.

3.) Mehr Wohnfläche in der Peripherie, entweder durch Nachverdichtung oder durch Neubau. In beiden Fällen steigen dir oft die bestehenden Anwohner aufs Dach. Mal wegen durchaus relevanter Bedenken wie z.B. Naturschutz. Mal weil das nächste Wohnhaus dem bestehenden Bewohner den Blick aufs Feld wegnimmt. In beiden Fällen verzögert man damit den Baubeginn teils auf Jahre. Würde man diese Regulation wiederum lockern, reißen wir unter Umständen Natur weg, die wir so schnell nicht wiederherstellen können.

4.) Die Leute stopfen sich nicht ohne Grund in die Städte, sondern weil sie dort Arbeit finden und die kulturellen Angebote auf dem Land teils enorm eingeschränkt sind.
Das beste Beispiel ist da meine Heimatstadt Leipzig - da ist im Bezug auf Jobs rundherum buchstäblich nichts. 
Und als durchschnittlicher Jugendlicher waren vor 20 Jahren die Optionen der Freizeitgestaltung auf Frustsaufen oder nach Leipzig fahren beschränkt. Und sonderlich besser ist das bis heute nicht geworden - ich würde aktuell sogar sagen, dass es ein sehr gewichtiger Grund ist, warum dort viele Menschen AfD wählen.


Außerdem ist ein sozial durchmengter Wohnungsbau bei weitem nicht so profitabel wie Luxuswohnungen oder Gewerbeflächen. Wieder das Beispiel Leipzig: dort sollten seit Jahren zentrumsnah (Bayrischer Bahnhof) etwa 3.000 neue, dringend benötigte Wohnungen entstehen. Nach Druck der Investoren und Jahren des Verzögerns ist die Stadt eingeknickt - nun sind es nur noch knapp die Hälfte an Wohnungen und 150.000m² deutlich profitablere und risikoärmere Gewerbefläche. Und das, obwohl die Masse der zuziehenden Menschen in Leipzig keine Gutverdiener sind, sondern eben eher der Mittelstand, der auf dem Land einfach keine Arbeit mehr findet und Studenten. Beide Gruppen benötigen Wohnraum, nicht noch mehr Büros und Läden, denn über die fällt man in dem Stadtteil ohnehin links und rechts.


Weiterhin würde ich nicht sagen, dass es "zu spät" ist. Man muss nur denen, die von der Entwicklung der letzten Jahre enorm profitiert haben (zu denen ich ebenfalls gehöre) vermitteln, dass Artikel 14 nicht nur aus Paragraph Eins besteht, sondern zu einer funktionierenden Gesellschaft auch eine Durchsetzung von Paragraph Zwei gehört.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2019)

Bzgl. Miethöhen könnte man seitens der Bundespolitik auch endlich mal die Berechungsgrundlage vom Mietspiegel überarbeiten, in Verbindung mit einer Mietpreisbremse die den Namen auch verdient:


> Gemäß § 558 Abs. 2 BGB dürfen zur Erhebung eines Mietspiegels nur Wohnungen berücksichtigt werden, bei denen die Miete in den letzten vier Jahren neu vereinbart oder geändert wurde. Dadurch werden systematisch exponentielle Mieterhöhungen für die Folgejahre festgeschrieben. Da auf diese Weise keine Durchschnittsmiete ermittelt wird, ist der Begriff des Mietspiegels irreführend. Passender ist daher von einem Miet-erhöhungs-spiegel zu sprechen.
> 
> Seit der Einführung des Gesetzes gibt es diverse Forderungen wie des Deutschen Mieterbundes, den Kreis der mietspiegelrelevanten Wohnungen auf alle bestehenden Vertragsverhältnisse zu erweitern, um die Mieten realitätsnäher abzubilden und durch die „eingebaute Systematik rasant steigende Mieten“ zu verhindern.


Mietspiegel – Wikipedia


Und von heute Morgen im DLF: Bezahlbares Wohnen - Berliner Bürger im Kampf gegen Immobilienkonzerne (mp3)


----------



## cryon1c (4. Mai 2019)

Nuja man kann den Leuten nicht verbieten mit ihrem Eigentum zu handeln und Preise zu bestimmen, da gibt es massiven Widerstand bei so was (finde ich auch gut). Dafür gibt es ja den freien Markt.  Bissl was gegen den Leerstand tun und gut ist.  Würde sowohl London als auch anderen vollgestopften Gebieten helfen. 

Und was die Peripherie angeht - die ist schon gut angebunden, die JOBS sollten da sein, die Leute sind schon vor Ort. Da entfällt der Verkehr praktisch bis auf den letzten Kilometer den man nicht mitm Auto erledigen muss.
Digitale Infrastruktur - da sieht es in vielen Gebieten gut aus. Manche Ecken die nicht als Speckgürtel der Stadt gelten sind etwas weniger gut ausgebaut, aber da ists auch unwichtig. 
Mehr Wohnfläche - die ist dort vorhanden, nur will da keiner leben. Beispiel: Leipzig Grünau, kennst die Ecke. Hier gibts noch Wohnungen im halbwegs bewohnbaren Zustand für 6€/m2 - stehen leer über Monate, teils Jahre. Während sich die Innenstadt über Mieten um 10€ und mehr freut. Und da sind solche Städte wie Markranstädt die locker mitm Fahrrad erreichbar sind, noch super viel Platz haben, viele freie Wohnungen und gute Verkehrsanbindung, aber keiner will dahin.  Ist natürlich abhängig vom Gebiet, rund um München kannste nix mehr machen, alles voll. 
Freizeitangebot ist schwierig, da dieser aufm Land nicht überleben kann, aber ÖPNV der spät bzw. in der Nacht fährt kostet richtig Geld. Und leider setzt sich hier so was wie Uber nicht durch, damit das eine echte Alternative zum überteuerten Taxi wäre. Ist ja auch nicht schlimm wenn die Leute mit Taxi, Carsharing oder ÖPNV zur Freizeitgestaltung fahren - weil da sind die Autos nie mit 1 Person unterwegs und die Städte werden nicht zugeparkt. 
Ich wohne aktuell in Leipzig. Hier bewegt sich ordentlich was. Man sollte aber auch einige Sachen auslagern.
Einige Jobs lassen sich nicht in die Speckgürtel verlagern, andere wunderbar. Und Home Office - ich nutze das, es kommt hier langsam rein ins Land, aber die alten Sesselfurzer in leitenden Positionen hier verstehen das nicht. Da müssen wir hier abwarten bis die alten Säcke alle ausgestorben sind und die nächste Generation an Firmenchefs übernimmt. 

Wenn man jetzt noch einige Studentenwohnheime bauen würde damit diese nicht durch WGs wandern sondern einen garantierten Platz haben wo sie günstig studieren können, würde alles passen. Studenten haben halt kein Geld, die können auch nicht wirklich arbeiten - an die sollte man auch wirklich denken.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja man kann den Leuten nicht verbieten mit ihrem Eigentum zu handeln und Preise zu bestimmen, da gibt es massiven Widerstand bei so was (finde ich auch gut).


Doch, dass kann man, z.B. in Form von Zweckentfremdungsverboten für Wohnraum. Aber da müsste man auch endlich mal auf Bundesebene sich bewegen und ein Gesetz verabschieden, was Anbietern wie Airbnb zur Datenweitergabe an die kommunalen Behörden verpflichtet, damit es auch effektiv durchgesetzt werden kann.



> Dafür gibt es ja den freien Markt.


Der freie Markt ist ein Arschloch. Deswegen wurde er im Laufe der Geschichte mal mehr mal weniger guten und/oder umfangreichen regulativen Mechanismen unterworfen und wird von einer, hierzulande leider viel zu zahnlosen, Kartellbehörde überwacht.


€: und unabhängig davon: Medienbericht zur Karl-Marx-Allee: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt gegen Deutsche-Wohnen-Tochter  | rbb|24


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> sonst sparen sie die Immobilien kaputt und gehen auf die Mieter los)



Machen doch Deutsche Wohnen und Voniva jetzt auch. Saniert wird nur dass, was man hinterher auf die Mieten umlegen kann. 
Vorher wird kein Handschlag gemacht. Da interessiert es keinen, wenn Wochenlang die Aufzüge nicht gehen. Da gibt es viele Beispiele.  

Aufzug defekt in Vonovia-Wohnung: Senior bricht in Bonn auf Treppe zusammen | General-Anzeiger Bonn
Wochenlanger Ausfall  - Aufzugsdrama in Hannover koennte strafbar sein – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
Mieter von Kreuzberger Hochhaus wochenlang ohne Aufzug  | rbb|24
Fahrstuhl staendig kaputt: So leiden langjaehrige Mieter –  B.Z. Berlin



			
				https://www.haz.de/Hannover/Aus-der-Stadt/Uebersicht/Aufzugsdrama-in-Hannover-koennte-strafbar-sein schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Servicemitarbeiter bestätigte aber gegenüber der HAZ, dass Otis-Kunden „innerhalb von 24 Stunden jedes Ersatzteil“ bekämen. Das gelte für alle Aufzüge, egal ob 50 oder 60 Jahre alt.




Dazu werden Mieter auf kriminell aus den Wohnungen vertrieben, indem der Strom und Wasser abgestellt wird.

Alles was nicht umgelegt werden kann wird nicht gemacht:
Mietwucher - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (4. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Außerdem ist ein sozial durchmengter Wohnungsbau bei weitem nicht so profitabel wie Luxuswohnungen oder Gewerbeflächen. Wieder das Beispiel Leipzig: dort sollten seit Jahren zentrumsnah (Bayrischer Bahnhof) etwa 3.000 neue, dringend benötigte Wohnungen entstehen. Nach Druck der Investoren und Jahren des Verzögerns ist die Stadt eingeknickt - nun sind es nur noch knapp die Hälfte an Wohnungen und 150.000m² deutlich profitablere und risikoärmere Gewerbefläche. Und das, obwohl die Masse der zuziehenden Menschen in Leipzig keine Gutverdiener sind, sondern eben eher der Mittelstand, der auf dem Land einfach keine Arbeit mehr findet und Studenten. Beide Gruppen benötigen Wohnraum, nicht noch mehr Büros und Läden, denn über die fällt man in dem Stadtteil ohnehin links und rechts.



Wobei auch überall genügend Büro und Gewerbeflächen leerstehen. 

In Leipzig hat doch jetzt auch erst vor kurzem Karstadt zu gemacht.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja man kann den Leuten nicht verbieten mit ihrem Eigentum zu handeln und Preise zu bestimmen



Ja und nein.
Ja, man darf es Leuten nicht pauschal verbieten.
Nein, man muss es den Leuten verbieten, sobald es eine merklich negative Außenwirkung auf Dritte hat. Da gilt der alte Grundsatz, dass die eigene Freiheit dort aufhört, wo die Freiheit des anderen beginnt. Im Falle von Wohnraum haben wir nur nicht die eine fassbare Freiheit einer klagefähigen Einzelperson, sondern die gesellschaftliche Freiheit, die sich in einem solchen Volksentscheid bahn bricht.

Die Lösung dieses Problems ist nicht einfach und auch nicht die Enteignung. Dass Vonovia & co. aber mit +X% Wachstum p.a. nicht gesellschaftsverträglich jedes Jahr die Miete um dasselbe Maß erhöhen kann, während zugleich die Reallohnentwicklung seit Jahrzehnten stagniert, sollte auch klar sein. 
Ergo hat das Geschäftsmodell an sich doch schon ein Problem, denn entweder es stagniert, wird radikal effizienter (Kosteneinsparungen usw.) oder kommt wegen dubioser Methoden in die Medien (siehe die Beiträge von Poulton und DKK007). 

Das ist dann ein Marktversagen, ein Problem, das der freie Markt nicht lösen kann. Dasselbe ergibt sich, würde man den ÖPNV komplett privatisieren. Oder die soziale Absicherung. Oder das Bildungssystem. Oder die Krankenversorgung.
Wohin das konsequenterweise führt, sieht man in den USA mit den charter schools oder klassisch dem Gesundheitssystem.

Meine Lösung wäre da eine wirksame Mietpreisbremse in Verbindung mit stetig sinkender steuerlichen Absetzbarkeit und Umlegbarkeit von Renovierungsmaßnahmen, je mehr Wohnungen eine Gesellschaft besitzt. So vermeidet man riesige Kapitalgesellschaften, die allein durch ihre Größe eine beherrschende Stellung in einem unelastischen Markt einnehmen und dadurch Bedingungen diktieren kann. Klar, die enormen Profite von Vonovia & co wären damit vermutlich Geschichte - aber der Status quo ist so nicht haltbar und lediglich eine Umverteilung von Unten (Mieter) nach Oben (Aktionäre). Je länger das geht, desto explosiver wird der Cocktail, den man sich damit gesellschaftlich mischt.


Und im Bezug auf die Infrastruktur, ÖPNV in Leipzig usw. bezog ich mich eher auf Brandis, Bad Lausick oder von mir aus Naunhof, um mal nicht so weit weg zu gehen - Markranstädt liegt am Kulki und ist daher (zumindest für mich) definitiv noch Leipzig. :>




Poulton schrieb:


> Der freie Markt ist ein Arschloch.



Vor allem funktioniert er ohne Regulation nicht.
Das cornern auf Rohstoffmärkten wurde schon vor 1900 verboten.
Ende der 80er schlitterte Japan wegen kaum vorhandener Regulationen zur Kreditvergabe in eine Krise.
Ende der 90er folgte ein großteil Südostasiens aus demselben Grund.
Ende der 00er flog den USA die Subprime-Krise um die Ohren, weil keine Sau wirklich wusste, wer wo und in welchem Umfang verbriefte schlechte Kredite im Portfolio hatte.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2019)

Dejavu: Mieten: Uraengste werden wach - DER SPIEGEL 38/1989



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Subventionspolitik kalter Krieg und Wegfall nach der Wende


Passend dazu: Das Ende der Mietpreisbindung – eine Bilanz - 20 Jahre danach | Berliner Mieterverein e.V.
Insbesondere ab der Teilüberschrift "Von Schwarz zu Rosa"


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 1.) Mehr ÖPNF & weniger Autos, um den Verkehr zu entlasten. Leider ist es ein ganz(!) haariges Thema in Deutschland, sobald man jemandem sein Auto auch nur im Ansatz beschränken oder gar verbieten möchte.


Weil der ÖPNV in vielerlei Hinsicht eine extreme Einschränkung der individuellen Freiheit ist. Viele stehen lieber im Stau und haben dabei einen garantierten Sitzplatz und können in Ruhe Radio oder Musik hören, als Morgens um 7 auf dem Arbeitsweg in der völlig überfüllten U-Bahn, der völlig überfüllten Straßenbahn oder dem völlig überfüllten Bus stehen zu müssen. Oder zum Feierabend das gleiche Spiel auf dem Weg nach Hause ertragen zu müssen. 

Leute die permanent den ganzen Wagen vollhusten und sich dabei nicht den Arm vor den Mund halten (in die Hand husten wäre nicht weniger ekelhaft...), ihren Müll überall liegen lassen, Sitze mit Essensresten vollkrümeln, Kaugummis auf Böden oder Sitzflächen ausspucken, in einer vollen Bahn ihre Rucksäcke nicht abnehmen, bei Gesprächen die halbe Bahn zusammenschreien, Saufgelage veranstalten, rumgrölen, einen mit ihrer schei* Musik nerven, stinkendes Fastfood fressen und damit die halbe Bahn verpesten, auf dem Bahnhof rauchen... Leute die permanent Türen aufhalten und damit für Verspätung sorgen und  allgemeine Probleme die halt mit der Technik und Menschenmassen  entstehen, wie z.B. Notarzteinsätze durch die nix mehr geht, technische Defekte,  Signalstörungen (die durch die Zentralisierung gleich alles  lahmlegen...). Und die Tatsache, dass der Senat das Problem mit der hohen Obdachlosigkeit hier lieber auf die Verkehrsbetriebe abschiebt, anstatt an wirkungsvollen Lösungen des Problems zu arbeiten, was in diversen Probleme wie dauerbelegten Sitzbänken, teilweise extremer Geruchsbelästigung und vollgemüllten, vollgepissten und zum Teil sogar vollgeschissenen Bahnhöfen und einem großen, offen sichtbaren Drogenproblem sichtbar wird. 

Allein die nervliche Belastung die durch das Fehlverhalten anderer Fahrgäste, welches mittlerweile leider nicht mehr ne Ausnahme ist..., macht einem doch selbst bei einem gut ausgebauten, mit einem dichten Netz ausgestattetem und trotz aller Probleme eigentlich sehr gut funktionierenden ÖPNV wie hier in Berlin das Nutzen des ÖPNVs einfach unattraktiv.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass einem das Auto orts- und zeitunabhängige und bei hinreichender Infrastruktur auch relativ schnelle Mobilität ermöglicht. 
Gerade wenn ich Morgens um halb vier auf Arbeit sein muss oder nachts um halb zwei Feierabend habe würde mir ein Auto sehr, sehr viel Zeit sparen. Ich kann auch nicht mal eben große oder schwere Einkäufe erledigen. 

Früher bin ich hier in Berlin wirklich verdammt gerne Bus und Bahn gefahren und konnte es selber nicht nachvollziehen, wozu man hier in Berlin ein Auto braucht - die grenzenlose Berliner Toleranz, die dadurch entstehende Nichteinhaltung von (sittlichen) Regeln und der Sparzwang mit seinen nun deutlich werdenden Spätfolgen haben diese Ansicht aber mittlerweile etwas zugunsten des Autos verschoben. Würde die Attraktivität gesteigert werden, indem die Leute sich das Leben nicht selber zur Hölle machen und würden passende politische Rahmenbedingungen gegeben werden, würde sich das Problem des Überhand nehmenden Individualverkehrs von selbst erledigen - ganz ohne Zwang.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2019)

Ich will jetzt keineswegs kleinreden, dass durch Sparmaßnahmen die Probleme in den ÖPNV eher größer geworden sind. Ich bin da im Gegenteil absolut bei dir - nutze selbst im Schnitt 2-4x die Woche einen Schulbus, um ins Büro zu kommen. 

Aber sehen wir das mal ganz real: mit dieser Einstellung wirst du nie wieder den ÖPNV dem Auto vorziehen, wenn dich äußere Umstände dazu nicht zwingen (gleich ob diese Zwänge aufkommenden Umständen wie z.B. Stau oder tatsächlich durch explizite Verbote aufkommen) oder du bewusst diese Wahl für dich selbst triffst. 

Denn ein Auto wird dich zeitlich immer unabhängiger machen und wird nie einen einzigen der von dir beschriebenen Nachteile des ÖPNV haben. Von daher muss in dieser Hinsicht eher beides getan werden:
1.) der ÖPNV verbessert (bzw. mancherorts "nur" in den Ursprungszustand versetzt werden)
2.) die Nutzung des PKW durch negative Anreize unattraktiv gemacht werden


Der erste Punkt ist glaube ich unstrittig. Er wird für sich allein aber nicht merklich dafür sorgen, dass sich eine angespannte Verkehrssituation verbessert, da jeder Vor- & Nachteil den du genannt hast, auch trotz einer Verbesserung des ÖPNV immer wieder vorkommen wird. Das Auto wird also schlicht immer besser sein als der ÖPNV, daran kann keine Verbesserung desselben aus exakt den Gründen, die du oben aufgezählt hast, etwas ändern.

Daher muss es auch nicht gleich ein Totalverbot sein - aber ohne einen externen Zwang, der eine Person ernsthaft zum Überlegen und vor allem Abwägen bringt: "ÖPNV oder Auto", verändert sich rein gar nichts. Dafür hat das eine zu viele Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Und im Bezug auf die Infrastruktur, ÖPNV in Leipzig usw. bezog ich mich eher auf Brandis, Bad Lausick oder von mir aus Naunhof, um mal nicht so weit weg zu gehen - Markranstädt liegt am Kulki und ist daher (zumindest für mich) definitiv noch Leipzig. :>



Aber genau so was wie Markranstädt betrachte ich als Speckgürtel. Nicht das was 20-50km entfernt ist, sondern das was direkt hinter dem durchgestrichenen Stadtschild steht. 
Das erlaubt das fahren mit dem Fahrrad (bedingt) und Öffis. Alles was weiter ist, sollte nicht mehr als Speckgürtel, sondern als ländliches Gebiet komplett getrennt von der Stadt betrachtet werden. 
Diese Gebiete müssen gestärkt werden damit nicht die gesamte Stadt praktisch mit der gesamten arbeitsfähigen Bevölkerung 5x die Woche in die größere Stadt pilgert und diese verstopft.

Und der Wohnungsmarkt ist schon hart reguliert. Man verbietet AirBNB-Nutzung (nutze ich selbst sehr gerne wenn ich reisen muss), die Mietpreisbremse ist auch da (deswegen wird die ja umgangen, weil die zu einschneidend ist) und die Vermieter werden kreativ wenn es darum geht Gewinne zu erzielen.
Übrigens Vonovia und Deutsche Wohnen, die 2 größten, die halten ihre sanierten Wohnungen top in Schuss. Betonung - die sanierten, die auch entsprechende Mieten drankleben haben. Mieter die ordentlich was zahlen, haben auch Ansprüche und bringen bei Bedarf ihre Anwälte ins Spiel wenn da was nicht stimmt. 
Das Problem ist also die besagte Reallohnentwicklung, nicht die Miete. 
Glaub mir, die Kapitalgesellschaften werden sich massiv wehren. Weil für diese der Wohnraum das gleiche ist wie Smartphones für Apple&Samsung - man bringt geile Modelle raus und sackt die Gewinne ein. Das ist Ware für die und die lassen sich das Geschäft nicht kaputtmachen.

Ich würde ja auch gerne 5€ pro m² zahlen und ne brauchbare Bude haben und schon für 12€/m² ne Luxusbude bekommen, aber ist nicht, da muss ich halt mehr ausgeben. 

Zum Thema ÖPNV in Berlin - hab das vor kurzem erst benutzt. Naja bis auf die brutal veralteten Züge in der Ubahn, die auch nen kranken Sound beim schließen der Türen hat, ist das alles eigentlich kein Thema. Mehr Kameras in den Fahrzeugen, moderne Fahrzeuge allgemein (gesamte Flotte tauschen!) und mehr Personal auf den Bahnhöfen (Personal, nicht Sicherheitspersonal oder Polizei!) würde das Problem lösen.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> die Mietpreisbremse ist auch da (deswegen wird die ja umgangen, weil die zu einschneidend ist)


Nein, weil sie so leicht umgangen werden kann und sie keine Sanktionsmöglichkeiten kennt, wenn gegen sie verstoßen wird. Das ist der gleiche Treppenwitz wie mit den Ausnahmeregelungen beim Mindestlohngesetz, was ihn so löchrig wie Sparanus seine Uniform macht.


Spoiler



Der Faktencheck zur Sendung vom 23. Oktober  (PDF)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=lRSkXqGd8Pc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2yKQawoazgc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.









> Das ist Ware für die und die lassen sich das Geschäft nicht kaputtmachen.


Du hörst dich mal wieder an wie ein echter FDPler. Ja keine Regulierungen machen, die könnten ja versucht werden zu umgehen oder die könnten ja dagegen klagen oder das Kapital könnte scheuen oder Lindner könnte es nicht gefallen oder die Schmier Lobbygelder könnten ausbleiben oder...


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Daher muss es auch nicht gleich ein Totalverbot sein - aber ohne einen externen Zwang, der eine Person ernsthaft zum Überlegen und vor allem Abwägen bringt: "ÖPNV oder Auto", verändert sich rein gar nichts. Dafür hat das eine zu viele Vorteile gegenüber dem anderen.


Der Zwang wird aber wie üblich nur übers Geld durchgesetzt werden können - und das würde die Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft nur noch weiter fördern... Die Leute mit viel Geld und überflüssig dicken Autos, also jenen Karren, die wegen viel zu viel Power für den Alltag wirklich überflüssig viele Schadstoffe ausstoßen, können sich die Gebühren dann immernoch leisten, und der kleine Bürger kann sich den Komfort eines Kleinwagens zur individuellen Mobilität wegen der höheren Gebühren nicht mehr leisten. Die Ausweitung von Parkraumbewirtschaftung kann bei den horrenden Kosten auch keine Lösung sein, da man den Leuten die wirklich aufs Auto angewiesen sind enorme finanzielle Schäden zufügt. 

Am Ende sollte man sowas über den freiwilligen Weg lösen. Ergo: Die Attraktivität des ÖPNV steigern. Er hat nämlich nicht einen unwichtigen Heimvorteil: Er ist deutlich billiger, besonders in Städten. Steigert man die ganzen Kfz-relevanten Steuern um ein gesundes Maß (z.B., in dem man PS-starke Autos besonders stark besteuert...) und fördert mit den Einnahmen den ÖPNV z.B. in Sachen Tarifmaßnahmen (bspw., dass man im bezahlbaren Rahmen in ländlichen Gebieten nicht nur auf bestimmte Kreise/Strecken beschränkt ist) und im Angebot, dürfte das freiwillige Nutzen des ÖPNV definitiv zunehmen. Ein Ausbau von Park&Ride wäre auch eine valide Möglichkeit, allerdings sollten diese Möglichkeiten dann auch ohne teuren Umland-Tarif erreichbar sein... 

Und glaube mir, würde man den ÖPNV wieder ähnlich erträglich und zuverlässig gestalten wie vor 10 Jahren (mal von der S-Bahn abgesehen liefs sonst ganz gut), würde meine Meinung allgemein auch wieder in Richtung ÖPNV schwenken. Weil hier in Berlin ist man, sofern man zumindest auf die S- oder U-Bahn zurückgreifen kann, schneller wie mit dem Auto. 

Auch zeigt das Beispiel Deutsche Bahn, dass man bei solcher Infrastruktur verstaatlichen sollte und auf garkeinen Fall über Privatisierungen nachdenken sollte, das macht alles nur noch schlimmer. Ja, der ÖPNV ist ein Zuschussgeschäft, allerdings ändert daran eine Privatisierung nix - und es ist eine wichtige Infrastruktur, die auch dann zur Verfügung stehen sollte, wenn sie nicht maximal profitabel ist.  




cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens Vonovia und Deutsche Wohnen, die 2 größten, die halten ihre sanierten Wohnungen top in Schuss. Betonung - die sanierten, die auch entsprechende Mieten drankleben haben. Mieter die ordentlich was zahlen, haben auch Ansprüche und bringen bei Bedarf ihre Anwälte ins Spiel wenn da was nicht stimmt. Das Problem ist also die besagte Reallohnentwicklung, nicht die Miete.


Sorry, aber hier in Berlin gibt es durchaus auch Extremfälle, wo man selbstverständliche Sanierungen und Modernisierungen (Aufzug, energetische Sanierungen) in solch einem Umfang durchgeführt hat, dass sich die Miete verdreifacht hat. 
Solch eine Reallohnentwicklung kann es nicht geben, das Problem bleibt bestehen. 

Dass man Modernisierungs- und Sanierungskosten umlegen kann finde ich in Ordnung. Das sollte aber in der Höhe und zeitlich begrenzt werden, denn die Modernisierungen und Sanierungen entwickeln sich mittlerweile zu einem richtigen Geschäftsmodell. 
Wieso sollte modernisierter und sanierter Wohnraum nur reichen Menschen zur Verfügung stehen? Wieso sollte es gerecht sein, Menschen mit durchschnittlichem Einkommen an den Stadtrand zu verdrängen (was gerade in Hinsicht auf die ÖPNV-Nutzung kritisch ist, da sich die Arbeitswege enorm verlängern...)? Und das insbesondere nicht nur bei Neuverträgen, sondern durch die enormen Modernisierungskosten auch aus bestehenden Mietverhältnissen heraus?



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Zum Thema ÖPNV in Berlin - hab das vor kurzem erst benutzt. Naja bis auf die brutal veralteten Züge in der Ubahn, die auch nen kranken Sound beim schließen der Türen hat, ist das alles eigentlich kein Thema. Mehr Kameras in den Fahrzeugen, moderne Fahrzeuge allgemein (gesamte Flotte tauschen!) und mehr Personal auf den Bahnhöfen (Personal, nicht Sicherheitspersonal oder Polizei!) würde das Problem lösen.


Personal auf den Bahnhöfen kannst du dir sparen, der Respekt ist ja schon gegenüber der Polizei und Rettungskräften nicht vorhanden. 
Was erwartest du, soll das Personal tun, wenn vor ihm irgendein Fahrgast steht (oder gar eine Gruppe) der sich, in welcher Form auch immer, nicht an die Ordnung hält? Bestenfalls ignoriert der die Bitten und Anweisungen, schlimmstenfalls landet man hinterher im Krankenhaus. Und da heute jeder auch ne Kamera bei sich trägt wird natürlich alles, was irgendeinem naiven Hipster nicht passt, direkt zum medialen Shitstorm aufgebauscht. Und wegen jedem Pups den Betrieb aufhalten ist jetzt auch keine wirklich valide Option. 

Da braucht es einfach mehr Polizei, die das Recht auch ohne großen Aufwand wirklich durchsetzen darf. Da ist unser Senat aber vermutlich nicht dran interessiert, dann wäre Berlin ja nicht so tolerant und weltoffen. Die Bezahlung ist natürlich auch ein Thema, aber das Problem hat man ja angegangen. 

Dass der Fahrzeugpark im Schnitt (nicht alles ist veraltet, das Meiste wurde ab 1984 gebaut...) so dermaßen alt ist liegt halt an dem gigantischen Investitionsstau, den man durch den Sparzwang extrem befördert hat... Man hätte schon vor 20 Jahren neue Fahrzeuge bestellen müssen, leider hatten der damalige Senat und dessen Nachfolgeregierungen nicht genug Weitblick und es wurden ewig keine Bestellungen in Auftrag gegeben sowie bestehende Bestellungen verkleinert, da die Bevölkerungsprognose wohl negativ war. Erst seit Anfang der 2010er-Jahre wurde neu bestellt, als es schon zu spät war... Trotzdem muss man sagen, für das Alter sind die Fahrzeuge eigentlich noch ganz gut im Schuss und relativ Modern ausgestattet, es sind halt für das extrem gestiegene Fahrgastaufkommen einfach zu Wenige.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 2.) Mehr digitale Infrastruktur, um z.B. Homeoffice zu erleichtern. Was wiederum viele konservative Arbeitgeber nicht gern sehen, die aktuelle Infrastruktur nicht überall hergibt und auch nur für einen Teil der Jobs (z.B. in der Dienstleistung) überhaupt möglich ist.



Digitale Infrastruktur ist genug vorhanden. Ich habe in den 0er Jahren schon Remote Desktop über eine 2k-Leitung genutzt, ging ausreichen komfortabel, heute über 16k merkt man selbst bei Videowiedergabe (die nur die wenigsten Jobs brauchen sollten) nur als Hyper-Latenz-sensitiver Gamer einen Unterschied zum direkten Arbeiten. Und für Remote Desktop muss nichtmal neue Hardware angeschafft werden, das kann man jedem Mitarbeiter, der einen eigenen PC besitzt, von heute auf morgen anbieten und hat als Unternehmer nur den Administrations- und Upload-Aufwand. (Dafür aber ganz schnell sehr viel Bürofläche eingespart)

Es gibt zwar 1-2% Haushalte in Deutschland, die selbst für sowas zu lahm angebunden sind, aber das lässt ein Potential von locker 90-95%, die die technischen Vorraussetzungen haben und trotzdem jeden Morgen zur Arbeit müssen. Bei der Hälfte bedingt dass der Job als solcher, alle anderen haben schlicht einen inkompatiblen Arbeitgeber - und die Gemeinschaft zahlt die Zeche dafür in Form von Verkehrs-, Gesundheits- und Umweltkosten.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja man kann den Leuten nicht verbieten mit ihrem Eigentum zu handeln und Preise zu bestimmen,



Man kann ihnen aber verbieten, Macht zu missbrauchen. Nennt sich Mieterschutz und würde in Städten mit massivem Zuzug wie München zugegebenermaßen nicht viel bringen, aber in Hamburg oder Berlin, wo Gentrifizierung das Hauptproblem ist, einen gigantischen Unterschied machen.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Allein die nervliche Belastung die durch das Fehlverhalten anderer Fahrgäste, welches mittlerweile leider nicht mehr ne Ausnahme ist..., macht einem doch selbst bei einem gut ausgebauten, mit einem dichten Netz ausgestattetem und trotz aller Probleme eigentlich sehr gut funktionierenden ÖPNV wie hier in Berlin das Nutzen des ÖPNVs einfach unattraktiv.



Was du beschreibst, kotzt mich zwar auch an, nennt sich aber schlicht "Mitmenschen". Wer auf die partout keinen Bock hat, der muss auf dem Land leben und da bleiben. Aber man kann nicht in der Stadt jedem immer überall seinen Privatraum geben. Das ist genau das Gegenteil des Konzepts "Stadt". Und ohne Stadt und dichtgedrängt aufeinanderhocken passen keine 80 Millionen Menschen in Deutschland rein, sondern bestenfalls 20-30, wenn noch Natur bleiben soll eher 10-15 Millionen.



> Ganz abgesehen davon, dass einem das Auto orts- und zeitunabhängige und bei hinreichender Infrastruktur auch relativ schnelle Mobilität ermöglicht.



Bei der Infrastruktur, die praktisch möglich ist und für die bei Umlegung aller durch Autofahrer verursachten Kosten auf Autofahrer hinreichend Zahlungsbereitschaft vorhanden wäre, wäre man nah an der Immobilität.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber genau so was wie Markranstädt betrachte ich als Speckgürtel. Nicht das was 20-50km entfernt ist, sondern das was direkt hinter dem durchgestrichenen Stadtschild steht.
> Das erlaubt das fahren mit dem Fahrrad (bedingt) und Öffis. Alles was weiter ist, sollte nicht mehr als Speckgürtel, sondern als ländliches Gebiet komplett getrennt von der Stadt betrachtet werden.



Speckgürtel ist je nach Stadtgröße unterschiedlich definiert. Bei München werden mittlerweile selbst Bad Tölz und Landshut (80 km vom Stadtzentrum) dazu gezählt und im Rhein-Ruhr-Raum kannst du einen Bogen von südwestlichen Vororten Kölns bis östlich von Hamm schlagen, ohne einmal städtisches Umland zu verlassen/ländlichen Raum zu betreten. Die Ecke Leipzig/Dresden ist eigentlich fast schon ein Miniaturmodell, weil die Städte selbst noch eine akzeptbale Größe haben (nicht wie Hamburg oder Berlin), erst seit relativ kurzer Zeit Boomen (nicht wie Frankfurt oder Stuttgart) und es benachbarte Großstädte fehlen (nicht wie Nürnberg oder Düsseldorf). So viel Land so nah würden mir spontan nur noch bei Bremen und Braunschweig einfallen, die meisten Metropolregionen sind schon viel, viel großflächiger zubetoniert und die klassische "ich kann mir ein Haus im Grünen leisten"-Speckgürtel-Begründer pendeln über weit größere Entfernungen. In Berlin sind <20 km Pendelstrecke eine Richtung oft rein innerstädtischer Verkehr.



> Und der Wohnungsmarkt ist schon hart reguliert. Man verbietet AirBNB-Nutzung (nutze ich selbst sehr gerne wenn ich reisen muss), die Mietpreisbremse ist auch da (deswegen wird die ja umgangen, weil die zu einschneidend ist) und die Vermieter werden kreativ wenn es darum geht Gewinne zu erzielen.



Die Weitervermietungs-Einschränkungen haben was gebracht, aber noch sind die Kontrollen viel zu lasch, aber die Mietpreisbremse ist weitestgehend zahnlos. Die wichtigste Methode für drastische Mieterhöhungen sind Luxussanierungen und die darf man weiterhin 1:1 auf die Mieter umlegen und wenn man die dann dadurch rausgeekelt hat, gibt es weiterhin mehr als genug Wege, die "überdurchschnittliche" Wohnung weitaus teurer zu vermieten. Gegen Abriss und Neubau (mit oft viel weniger Wohnungen) hilft sie gar nicht.



> Glaub mir, die Kapitalgesellschaften werden sich massiv wehren.



Und wie? Gegen Mieterrechte können sie nichts machen und bei missbräuchlicher Nutzung (z.B. auch nicht-Vermietung reiner Spekulationsobjekte) sind sie schon heute im Unrecht. Da können sie motzen und meckern soviel sie wollen, WENN die Politik mal was machen wollte/würde. Es wäre sogar von großem Vorteil, wenn sie möglichst viel Stunk machen, weil jedes Jammern über "Probleme" und "Ruin" auf hohen Gewinn orientierter Heuschrecken dazu führt, dass Anleger ihr Geld in andere, sicherere Geschäftsfelder stecken. Denn eins ist mal klar: Die aktuelle Blase resultiert nur zu einem kleinen Teil aus dem Interesse neuer Mieter und zu einem sehr großen aus dem Geld, dass seit 10 Jahren denen mit eh zu viel in den Arsch gesteckt wird. Wenn man die Spekulanten los wäre, wär auch 80-90% des Anstiegs weg.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hörst dich mal wieder an wie ein echter FDPler. Ja keine Regulierungen machen, die könnten ja versucht werden zu umgehen oder die könnten ja dagegen klagen oder das Kapital könnte scheuen oder Lindner könnte es nicht gefallen oder die Schmier Lobbygelder könnten ausbleiben oder...



Naja andere Firmen werden ja auch nicht beim Geld machen behindert. Daimler scheffelt hier auch Geld ohne Ende, geht da wer dagegen demonstrieren? Nuja, höchstens gegen die Bonuszahlungen an den Chef.
Natürlich werden die Firmen nicht erfreut sein wenn man denen alles absägt. Erstmal das bauen teuer machen, dann die energetische Sanierung so gestalten das sie sich NIE bezahlt macht (die Dämmung spart paar % Heizkosten, bis DAS sich lohnt, ist die Bude wieder renovierungsbedürftig). 
Dann wundert man sich weil zu wenig gebaut wird und die Firmen anfangen in bestehende Wohnungen zu investieren und die Kosten dafür auf die Mieter umzulegen? 
Das Problem wäre viel einfacher zu lösen - bauen, einfach mehr bauen als die absehbare Nachfrage hergibt. Bei Wohnungen auf dem Markt sollte einfach ein Puffer da sein, dann bleiben die Mieten auch da.
Mieten steigen weil die Leute das BEZAHLEN. Weil sich da 30-100 Leute bei einer Besichtigung stapeln obwohl sie die Miete vorher kennen. Angebot und Nachfrage regelt. Und wenn der Markt die Nachfrage nicht decken kann, HIER sollte Papa Staat nachhelfen. 

@iGameKudan - wenn sich die Miete verdreifacht hat, dann war sie vorher spottbillig. Wenn irgendwas modernisiert wird was aktuell 10€/m² kostet, sinds hinterher halt 14-16€/m² - das ist ja nu gar kein Thema für den Aufstand für die Hauptstadt (Wohnen in einer Hauptstadt ist IMMER teuer, egal wo man hinfliegt). Wenn da noch n alter Mietvertrag von 6€ jetzt nach der Sanierung und Neuvermietung auf 18€ geschossen ist, dann ja, ist pfuj aber immer noch keinen Aufstand wert. 
Sanierte Wohnungen stehen allen zur Verfügung, man sollte die Sanierung auch bezahlen. Modernisierte Wohnungen auch. Ich will z.B. auch Smart Home, Fußbodenheizung, ne geile Eckbadewanne mit allem drum & dran, einen Kamin, Glasfaser und einen Pförtner/Butler im Haus haben, muss mir aber auch überlegen WAS davon ich bezahlen mag und mir dann das entsprechende Angebot suchen. Solche Wohnungen sind nicht für alle da. Und 180m² für n Pärchen mit ner Katze ist auch bissl viel 

Und Polizei und Sicherheitspersonal nerven Leute gewaltig. Das habe ich auf der Twitchcon gesehen - ne kleine Convention, vll 10.000 Leute gleichzeitig auf dem Gelände (is nix großes, selbst Landwirtschaftsmesse in Leipzig hat diese Zahlen erreicht und da gibts nur Traktoren so weit man guggen kann xD) - und da rennen hundert Polizisten durch die Gegend. Volle Montur, Glock am Gürtel - und das bei einer Livestreamer/Gaming Messe? Spinnen die da? Ich habe auf der gesamten Gamescom keine Polizisten drin gesehen, nur in Fahrzeugen draußen am chillen was ja auch gut ist. Das ist kein Sicherheitsgefühl, das kommt eher dem Überwachungsstaat nahe, Leute mögen das nicht. Man sollte nicht überall Polizei und Sicherheitsdienste hinstecken. Wir leben in einem super sicheren Land übrigens. 
Daher finde ich Berlin eh schon viel zu vollgestopft mit Polizei. Wenn ich auf 100 Menschen einen Polizisten sehe in der Öffentlichkeit, ist das viel zu viel und auf geschlossenen Events ist das einfach gnadenlos übertrieben. 
So viel dazu. Ich sehe lieber Personal auf Bahnhöfen welches sich um die Sauberkeit, ordentlichen Betrieb und pünktliche Fahrten bemüht und nicht nur dazu da ist, Leuten auf den Sack zu gehen (denn das tun Polizeibeamte wenn sie irgendwo dauerhaft abgestellt werden und viel zu viele sind - die fangen an, Leute zu reizen).

Edit: @ruyven_macaran  
Mieterschutz ist schön und gut, wenn der durchdacht ist. Ist er nicht. Und Gentrifizierung ist an sich kein großes Thema. Wenn man in der Stadt halt entsprechend viele Besserverdiener hat die so leben wollen, darf man sie nicht in Sozialwohnungen stecken sondern muss denen auch entsprechend viel bieten - sie lassen auch sehr viel Geld in der Stadt in der sie leben. Sie sind auch recht flexibel und können eher woanders hinziehen als die Pfleger oder Polizisten (die werden einem Gebiet zugeteilt und haben gefälligst nah dran zu leben wenn sie mal eingesetzt werden). 

Es muss einfach viel mehr gebaut werden. Vom Staat, nicht von den Kommunen usw. Das muss von ganz oben kommen als ein Großprojekt für das Land. 
Damit wären 99% der Probleme auf dem Wohnungsmarkt beseitigt, weil damit wäre das Gefüge zwischen Angebot und Nachfrage wieder geradegebogen. Dazu kann Papa Staat bestimmen was er für Mieten nimmt, er muss hier nicht Gewinne machen. Wenn diese Wohnungen dann nicht den Kommunen gehören usw. lassen sie sich auch schwer missbrauchen.
Airbnb & co finde ich z.B. extrem wichtig als jemand der auf Conventions arbeitet. Diese bieten oft weit bessere Bedingungen als die Hotels, sind bequemer (gerade für große Gruppen die dann nicht über X Hotelzimmer verstreut sind) und oft auch mit besserem Internet ausgestattet (hatte zur Gamescom in Köln ne 5-Zimmer Bude gemietet mit 200er Leitung, absolut angenehm zum arbeiten). 

Und Speckgürtel mit 80km Reichweite? Das ist kein Speckgürtel mehr, das ist auf dem halben Weg zum nächsten Bundesland. Speckgürtel ist das wo man innerhalb von Minuten in der Stadt ist, aber trotzdem außerhalb wohnt, inklusive einer weiteren ÖPNV-Verkehrszone (höhere Preise) usw. Berlin ausgenommen, aber Berlin ist ja auch extrem breit gebaut, nicht hoch. 
Wie man gegen die Blechlavinen und Pendler kämpft (erfolgreich) sieht man wunderbar in New York und Tokyo. Taxi ist das Mittel der Wahl für die, die unbedingt flexibel rumkommen möchten, ansonsten schiebt man sich in die ÖPNV und gut ist. Eigenes Auto in die Stadt bringen sollte so teuer sein das man es sich 3x überlegt ob man in den Blechpanzer steigt oder doch in die Bahn. 
Vll lernen wir n wenig was von diesen Städten.


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was du beschreibst, kotzt mich zwar auch an, nennt sich aber schlicht "Mitmenschen". Wer auf die partout keinen Bock hat, der muss auf dem Land leben und da bleiben. Aber man kann nicht in der Stadt jedem immer überall seinen Privatraum geben.


Das Gleiche Argument könnte man auch bei denjenigen Leuten bringen, denen die durchaus zusätzliche Umweltbelastung durch den städtischen Individualverkehr gesundheitliche Probleme bereitet. Auf dem Land existiert das Problem nicht so sehr... 

Mitmenschen schön und gut, aber an gewisse Sitten und Gepflogenheiten darf sich gehalten werden. Ich rede nicht davon, dass mich solche zweifelsfrei nervigen Dinge wie ein hohes Fahrgastaufkommen zu Stoßzeiten, Kindergartengruppen, Schülergruppen oder schreiende Kleinkinder, halt völlig normale Dinge im Zusammenleben mit Mitmenschen, so grundlegend stören, dass ich nicht den ÖPNV nutzen würde, hätte ich die Wahl. Was mich stört ist das zunehmende Fehlverhalten und die Ansicht, dass jegliches Fehlverhalten normal sei und zu tolerieren ist. 

Alles was ich in meinem Post aufgezählt habe sind vermeidbare Probleme und vorallem fehlender gegenseitiger Respekt.

@cryon1c: Und das findest du fair? Von ca. 458€ auf über 1400€? 
Lenbachstrasse 7 in Berlin-Friedrichshain: Miete soll sich fast verdreifachen | Berliner Zeitung

1400€ Kalt(!)miete ist ebenso übertrieben hoch wie 458€ für 70m² zugegeben recht wenig sind. Besonders bei Modernisierungen, die alle völlig normal sind und zur zeitgemäßen Anpassung gehören.  Vorallem sind 1400€ so dermaßen viel, dass selbst in einem Haushalt mit zwei durchschnittlichen Verdienern die Miete viel zu viel vom Gehalt auffrisst, bei Haushalten mit einzelnen Verdienern erst recht. Erschwerend kommen die hier in Berlin oftmals recht geringen Gehälter und die zunehmende Anzahl an sozialhilfebedürftigen Menschen hinzu. 458€ ist für die breite Masse bezahlbar und auch im Rahmen des Jobcenters, 1400€ ist schon die Miete eines Besserverdieners mit über 4000€ Nettogehalt (schließlich wird es als ungünstig bewertet, mehr wie 1/3 seines Nettolohns fürs Wohnen auszugeben). 

Wiegesagt, dass Modernisierungskosten umgelegt werden können halte ich eigentlich für tolerabel (wobei ich eigentlich der Ansicht bin, dass es die Aufgabe des Vermieters ist, von Anfang an Rücklagen für Modernisierungskosten zu bilden - d.h., dass die Miete eh zu niedrig war, wenn es so hohe Mietsteigerungen braucht), allerdings nicht so wie es aktuell ist: Zeitlich unbegrenzt und in solch einer krassen Höhe. 

Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zwar zu, dass Personal statt Polizei die bessere Wahl ist. Dafür müsste aber ein gewisser Grundrespekt vorhanden sein, und den gibt es nicht. Selbst gegenüber der Polizei nicht wirklich. Und wenn selbst gegenüber der Polizei der Respekt immer weiter sinkt, braucht man als Hansel des Verkehrsunternehmens, der nicht mal Befugnisse eines Sicherheitsdienstes hat und der dir ohne Polizei am Ende garnix kann, garnicht erst ankommen.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> @cryon1c: Und das findest du fair? Von ca. 458€ auf über 1400€?
> Lenbachstrasse 7 in Berlin-Friedrichshain: Miete soll sich fast verdreifachen | Berliner Zeitung
> 
> 1400€ Kalt(!)miete ist ebenso übertrieben hoch wie 458€ für 70m² zugegeben recht wenig sind. Vorallem sind 1400€ so dermaßen viel, dass selbst in einem Haushalt mit zwei durchschnittlichen Verdienern die Miete viel zu viel vom Gehalt auffrisst, bei Haushalten mit einzelnen Verdienern erst recht.
> ...



Hab mal nachgelesen. 1408,75 auf 73m², das sind 19,3€ kalt pro m². Für ne geil modernisierte Wohnung mit Video-Gegensprechanlage, Kokosboden im Treppenhaus usw. nicht besonders viel. Je nach Gegend (kenne Berlin nicht SO gut) absolut im Rahmen. 
1400€ kalt, also 1600€ rum warm, ist ja modernisiert, da sollten die Nebenkosten leicht sinken. Und ja, Besserverdiener mit 4000€ nach Steuern und Abgaben ist auch normal, als ob diese Geldsumme jetzt was besonderes wäre.  Der Vermieter hat sich entschieden, das Haus auf ein gehobenes Level zu sanieren und es an Besserverdiener zu vermieten, ajajaj was für ein Monster! Wo ist denn nu das Problem?
Die bisherigen Mieter haben 458€ bezahlt für die Wohnung, das sind 6,27€ pro m², eine lächerliche Summe für eine Hauptstadt. Für solches Geld werden eigentlich nur Bruchbuden vermietet wo man mit dem Vermieter noch ausmacht das man die Hütte selbst sanieren darf und vll 2-3 Monate noch Mietfrei bekommt. 
Ich finde das nicht übertrieben hoch. Nicht verglichen mit anderen Hauptstädten oder Metropolen. Gerade DAS lockte ja die Investoren nach Berlin, die verdammt mickrigen Mieten verglichen mit dem Status der Stadt und dem allgemeinen Wohlstand. 
Man sollte natürlich nicht alle Wohnungen in Berlin so sanieren, aber ein gewisser Anteil an gehobenen Wohnungen schadet einer progressiven Stadt nicht. Von Luxus rede ich hier nicht, denn Luxus fängt weiter oben an, viel weiter oben - wo Wohnungen etliche Millionen kosten und teils bis zu 5stellig im Monat vermietet werden. 

Und was die Polizei angeht - die soll da sein, rufbereit wenn was ist, die Verkehrsunternehmen und ihre Mitarbeiter haben ja eh direkten Kontakt zu denen und müssen nicht erst noch ne Wache anrufen. Aber jetzt ne Hundertschaft auf dem Bahnhofsgelände parken  ist die dümmste Lösung die man sich überhaupt ausdenken kann. 
Sicher und wohl fühlt man sich nur dann wenn man in Ruhe unterwegs ist und sich frei bewegen kann. Nicht wenn man durch hunderte Kameras und großen Mengen an Sicherheitsleuten und/oder Polizei bewacht wird, da kommt bei mir alles andere hoch aber kein Sicherheitsgefühl. So viel Polizei ist nur nötig wenn Fußballfans wieder ausrasten oder Demos unterwegs sind und selbst da wird oft übertrieben viel angekarrt.


----------



## Poulton (4. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Vorallem sind 1400€ so dermaßen viel, dass selbst in einem Haushalt mit  zwei durchschnittlichen Verdienern die Miete viel zu viel vom Gehalt  auffrisst, bei Haushalten mit einzelnen Verdienern erst recht.


Bedank dich bei schwarz-geld. Die haben das noch kurz vor der BT-Wahl 2013 durchgepeitscht. Man wollte ja Stimmen fangen (oder auch nicht, die FDP flog ja glücklicherweise raus).
Info 84: Mietrechtsaenderungsgesetz 2013 - Eine Reform zu Lasten der Mieter | Berliner Mieterverein e.V.
https://www.iv-mieterschutz.de/fileadmin/user_upload/Mietrechtsreform_2013.pdf
Aber das Schwarzgeld ist ja auch dafür verantwortlich, dass 1990 das Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitsgesetz abgeschafft wurde: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...eec8839fb2aef36b9c83/wd-7-006-13-pdf-data.pdf


----------



## iGameKudan (4. Mai 2019)

Sorry cryon1c, aber ich glaube die Diskussion ist sinnlos... Für mich hast du einfach nur weltfremde Ansichten, was normale Einkommen sind und was für normale Leute bezahlbare Wohnungen sind. Aus was der Fußboden ist oder ob die Gegensprechanlage ne überflüssige Videofunktion hat ist doch egal, wenn sich der Normalverdiener die Wohnung nicht mehr leisten kann und hinterher in eine schlechtere Wohnung umziehen muss, da völlig normal sanierter und modernisierter Wohnraum spätestens durch überflüssige Extras unbezahlbar geworden ist.  Die Welt besteht nicht nur aus Besserverdienern für die 4000€ Netto normal sind, sondern zum überwiegenden Teil hier in Berlin aus Leuten, die als Verdiener deutlich weniger wie 2000€ pro Kopf zur Verfügung haben. 
Wohlstandsgefaelle: Berliner liegen beim Einkommen hinter vielen anderen Grossstaedtern | Berliner Zeitung
Datenauswertung: Berliner verdienen mehr - Trotzdem steigt Armutsrisiko | Berliner Zeitung

Nur mal so als Tipp: Das sind nicht mal 1700€/Monat. Esssen, Strom, Wasser, ggfs. Gas, Internet, Fernsehen/GEZ, Rücklagen für Notfälle, Fahrkarte, Handy, Freizeit - und schon bleibt ganz schnell nicht mal mehr die Hälfte für die Miete übrig... Und gewisse Annehmlichkeiten wie einen Urlaub oder diverse technische Spielereien wollen ja auch bezahlt werden, damit man von der modernen Welt auch mal was hat. Da bleibt auch kein Geld übrig, wenn man die Zähne zusammenbeißt und stattdessen auf Wohneigentum spart... Mit sowas wie Kindern oder Familie noch garnicht eingerechnet. 

Selbst in Mehrpersonenhaushalten sieht es ziemlich übel aus...
Datenauswertung: Berliner verdienen mehr - Trotzdem steigt Armutsrisiko | Berliner Zeitung


Und wiegesagt, die Mitarbeiter vor Ort müssen bestimmte Befugnisse haben - oder es muss halt mehr Sicherheitspersonal und Polizei geben. Du kannst nicht in jedem Fall, wo du die Polizei brauchst weil du Recht und Ordnung durchsetzen musst, die Polizei rufen und den Betrieb aufhalten bzw. durcheinanderbringen. Wenn die Deliquenten sich bis dahin nicht schon längst verpisst haben... Da braucht es schnelle Reaktionsmöglichkeiten, damit man sich nicht zum Clown macht. Man merkt ziemlich eindeutig dass du nicht hier lebst, weil dann würdest du ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass es gegenüber Autoritäten diverser Stufen absolut keinen Respekt mehr gibt.

Ich glaube wir beide können hier ein Ende unter unsere Diskussion setzen, da wir uns im Kreis drehen.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Alles was weiter ist, sollte nicht mehr als Speckgürtel, sondern als ländliches Gebiet komplett getrennt von der Stadt betrachtet werden.



Aber genau von da kommen die Leute, die nach Leipzig ziehen. Um die vom Zuzug in die Stadt abzuhalten, muss man auch dort ansetzen und nicht alle Maßnahmen in der Stadt belassen. Gerade in Sachsen haben wir eine Landflucht in die Städte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und der Wohnungsmarkt ist schon hart reguliert. Man verbietet AirBNB-Nutzung (nutze ich selbst sehr gerne wenn ich reisen muss), die Mietpreisbremse ist auch da (deswegen wird die ja umgangen, weil die zu einschneidend ist) und die Vermieter werden kreativ wenn es darum geht Gewinne zu erzielen.
> Übrigens Vonovia und Deutsche Wohnen, die 2 größten, die halten ihre sanierten Wohnungen top in Schuss. Betonung - die sanierten, die auch entsprechende Mieten drankleben haben. Mieter die ordentlich was zahlen, haben auch Ansprüche und bringen bei Bedarf ihre Anwälte ins Spiel wenn da was nicht stimmt.
> Das Problem ist also die besagte Reallohnentwicklung, nicht die Miete.



Ah, moment. 
Ja, im internationalen Vergleich ist der Wohnungsmarkt sehr reguliert. In Peking kann der Vermieter einen binnen weniger Tage vor die Tür setzen. In Russland sitzt man noch am selben Tag auf der Straße, wenn der Vermieter es will und man gerade nicht flüssig genug zum schmieren ist.
Nein, diese Zustände kann man nicht auf DE übertragen. Einfach weil es kulturell nicht akzeptiert ist und ein hinnehmen politischer Selbstmord wäre.

Und was Zahlungskraft angeht: unabhängig davon, ob und wie viel man am Ende des Monats auf dem Konto über hat, wird man sich dagegen wehren, jedes Jahr zuverlässig ein wenig mehr auf die Miete zu zahlen, nur weil der Vermieter mehr Rendite im Vergleich zum Vorjahr sehen will. Für mehr Geld will man mehr Leistung sehen. Und während z.B. die Entlohnung von Arbeitskraft durch Lerneffekte und Erfahrung mit dem Alter die Inflation schlagen kann (bzw. können sollte), sehe ich ehrlich gesagt keinen Grund, warum Miete überproportional zur Inflation steigen sollte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Glaub mir, die Kapitalgesellschaften werden sich massiv wehren. Weil für diese der Wohnraum das gleiche ist wie Smartphones für Apple&Samsung - man bringt geile Modelle raus und sackt die Gewinne ein. Das ist Ware für die und die lassen sich das Geschäft nicht kaputtmachen.



Smartphones sind ein Gut mit hoher Preiselastizität. Wird ein Iphone teurer, wechseln die Leute zu Vorgängermodellen oder kaufen die Konkurrenz. Wird Apple insgesamt für jeden zu teuer, wechseln die Leute zu Samsung, Huawei usw. - am Ende besitzen die Leute dennoch ein Smartphone.
Wohnraum ist ein Gut mit kaum vorhandener Preiselastizität. Wird Wohnraum teurer müssen die Leute dennoch wohnen und zahlen mehr. Wird Wohnraum zu teuer... gehen sie auf die Straße und fordern Enteignungen. Und entweder versuchen sie den langwierigen Kampf gegen den Vermieter oder ziehen in der Zeit in die Peripherie und pendeln dann zu ihren Jobs in der Stadt - womit wir wieder beim Thema ÖPNV sind.

Und natürlich würden sich Kapitalgesellschaften wehren. Aber es ist der Job des Staates, so ein Marktversagen zu erkennen und zu korrigieren. Die weiter oben von mir genannten Maßnahmen würden wahrscheinlich z.B. dazu führen, dass Vonovia & co. ihre für einen Schleuderpreis erworbenen, vormals von den Komunen abgekauften Wohnungen auf den Markt werfen würden. Die Immobilienpreise würden fallen, der eine oder andere würde seine Wohnung vielleicht selbst kaufen, die Komunen könnten ihre zuvor verschleuderten Objekte vielleicht zu einem normalen Preis wiederbekommen.

Das löst auf der einen Seite zwar nicht das Problem von zu wenig Wohnraum (dort kommt man um Neubau und Nachverdichtung nicht herum), schützt aber zunächst Neu- & Bestandsmieter davor, dass ihre Wohnungen grundsaniert und neuvermietet werden. In der Folge hat man weniger Gentrifizierung, höheren sozialen Frieden usw. - dann denkt auch niemand über Enteignungen nach.

(Anmerkung: ich empfinde ausnahmslos jedes Apple-Produkt als maßlos überteuert. Das Beispiel diente nur der Anschaulichkeit.)



€dit: meine Frau und ich verdienen beide nun nicht schlecht, aber 1400€ für 70m²? O_O


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

1400€ für 70m² in Berlin? In guter Lage? Hell yeah. 
Da spart man sich das pendeln wenn man nah dran arbeitet, spart man alleine über 100€ fürs rumfahren, kann eventuell auch das Auto loswerden oder 2 wenn man halt 2 Fahrzeuge in der Familie führt usw. Man muss alles relativ sehen. Der Bänker, Softwareentwickler oder Arzt freut sich doch drüber, wenn die Wohnung noch ordentlich ist (gehobener Standard) warum zum Geier nicht?
Diese Wohnungen sind halt nicht für Pfleger, Fensterputzer oder Einzelhandelsmitarbeiter gedacht. Man gönnt den Leuten ja auch gar nix. Wenn der Vermieter will das die Bude für Besserverdiener hergerichtet wird, darf der das auch. Der kann einen verdammten Palast aus dem Mietshaus machen, alles vergolden und entsprechend einen russischen Oligarchen suchen der diese Wohnung will - die gibt es in Berlin auch. 
Hier ist immer die Frage was man sich für einen Lebensstil leisten will, was einem wichtig ist und was nicht. 

Und Smartphones sind ein gutes Beispiel von Dingen die sich die Leute leisten. Keiner braucht das teuerste Modell, die sind meist nur minimal besser kosten aber immens viel. Trotzdem holen sich die Leute Smartphones für 1000€ und mehr. Das ist aber ein Smartphone, nicht die Wohnung wo man lebt. Die kann man sich auch mal leisten, gerne auch etwas größer als "geht noch" und etwas schicker als eine Bruchbude, man will ja auch von den neuen Technologien profitieren und hübsch wohnen. Der Mensch will halt keinen Schweinestall sondern was besseres. Ich finde Apple-Produkte auch gnadenlos überteuert, das heißt aber nicht das ich jemandem sein Produkt vermiesen will - garantiert nicht. Genau so wenig wie ein Sportwagen, eine geile Wohnung oder Haus oder einen Diamantenring der mehr kostet als die Putzfrau für 20 Jahre die da aufräumt. 

Es geht ja auch nicht um jährlich steigende Mieten. Aber wer extrem billig wohnt, kann sich denken das seine Bude bald saniert wird und kann sich auf einen gehobenen Wohnkomfort freuen ohne sein Umfeld zu verlassen - wenn man die Modernisierung aussitzen mag. 
Die Rendite holen die Firmen sich über Masse, deswegen haben sie ja auch tausende von Wohnungen. 

Wie gesagt, ich sehe den Markt global - Europa ist offen, noch ist UK teil davon (London und seine Mieten somit auch) und ich habe Kollegen überall - von Bulgarien (Sofia) bis USA, Tel Aviv usw. Nur Russland fehlt uns (hab aber in Moskau gelebt) und Asien, aber auch da kennt man die Preise - Singapur, Tokyo, Seoul, selbst die komplett verpesteten Städte in China. 
Auch die Arbeitsmärkte sind heutzutage global und man verdient ordentlich. Die Hälfte meiner Kollegen lebt in Tel Aviv, die könnten dort gar nicht leben und arbeiten wenn wir nicht ordentlich zahlen würden. 

Aber die Leute verstehen hier nicht, das sie und ihre lokalen "Problemchen" verblassen im Vergleich zu dem was sonst so los ist und das sie es hier noch verdammt gut haben. Ein extrem wohlhabendes Land, mit recht geringen Mieten, guten Preisen, nur wenige Sachen sind wirklich teuer (selbst Zigaretten und Alkohol sind hier billig für ein westliches Land) und es wird wegen Kleinigkeiten gemotzt. Vor allem in Fällen wo ein alter Mietvertrag mit einer lächerlich kleinen Miete aktualisiert wird.
Wer billig wohnen will, dem bieten sich die Dörfer hier in Sachsen an. Wer in der Hauptstadt oder einer Metropole wie München leben will, der sollte sich im klaren sein was das kostet - die Wohnung, der Parkplatz und selbst der Döner. Alles hat seinen Preis. 
Ich bin ein Freund von gutem Einkommen damit man sich auch was leisten kann - jeder sollte ordentlich verdienen und das ist in einem reichen Land wie Deutschland gar kein Thema. Und Papa Staat kümmert sich um soziale Wohnungen, die dann bitte aber auch für die Leute bereitgehalten werden die Leistungen empfangen oder sonst nix finden, nicht für wohlhabende Studenten die näher an der Uni leben wollen etc 

P.S. ich lebe hier und bin hier auch mal unterwegs für Messen in Berlin, Köln usw. Lebe auch in Leipzig, klein kann man die Stadt nicht nennen. Wir haben einen super hübschen und ruhigen Bahnhof. Gut, die 5-6 Punks vor einem Eingang gehören dazu, die jucken auch keinen. Und vor allem rennt da nicht überall Polizei, wenn was ist, wird sie geholt. Da fühlt man sich auch sicher. In Berlin&Co. wird man eher das Gefühl nicht los, das die da einen Schwerverbrecher fangen wollen und deswegen so viele Beamte überall hinstecken das die nicht zu übersehen sind.  Komm rum, lade dich aufn Bier ein, oder auch zwei oder drei. Wirklich schön hier.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Diese Wohnungen sind halt nicht für Pfleger, Fensterputzer oder Einzelhandelsmitarbeiter gedacht.


Genau, die angestammten Mieter vertreiben um daraus Luxuswohnungen zu machen und das Wohnquartier frei von Armen. Kann ja nicht sein, dass man mit dem Anblick von Leuten die zum Amt oder zu ihrem Niedriglohnjob müssen belästigt wird, wenn man im Bioladen einkaufen geht, seine Globuli einwirft oder mit dem Elektrofahrrad zur Arbeit fährt.



> Hier ist immer die Frage was man sich für einen Lebensstil leisten will, was einem wichtig ist und was nicht.


Es geht um die Frage der sozialen Durchmischung der Wohnquartiere, das Verhältnis von Armut und Reichtum, wie begrenzt man die Macht und den Einfluß, den Reiche und Konzerne auf die Politik haben, ...



> Es geht ja auch nicht um jährlich steigende Mieten.


Was glaubst du um was es in dem Thema sonst geht? Das ein Goldhamster einen neuen Käfig braucht?



> Aber wer extrem billig wohnt, kann sich denken das seine Bude bald saniert wird und kann sich auf einen gehobenen Wohnkomfort freuen ohne sein Umfeld zu verlassen - wenn man die Modernisierung aussitzen mag.


Das Umfeld muss die Person wahrscheinlich verlassen, weil er sich die gesteigerte Miete nicht mehr leisten kann.



> Wie gesagt, ich sehe den Markt global -


Gar nichts siehst du. Du bist ein Paradebeispiel für den Survivorship bias
xkcd: Survivorship Bias
Survivorship bias - Wikipedia
und lebst im 5-Sterne Hotel Wolkenkuckucksheim, von dessen Dachterrasse aus du mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf  die Armut und das Elend anstößt und was du doch selber für ein toller Hecht  bist.                           



> jeder sollte ordentlich verdienen und das ist in einem reichen Land wie Deutschland gar kein Thema.


 
Ja ne ist klar. Ein Land das, nach und dank Schröder, eines "der besten Niedriglohnsektoren" hat. Da ist Niedriglohn natürlich kein Thema. Dümmer gehts nimmer.
Aktuelle   Sozialpolitik: Der nach Gerhard Schroder "beste Niedriglohnsektor",  der  in Europa geschaffen wurde, betrifft mehr als jeden funften   Arbeitnehmer in Deutschland
DGB - Bundesvorstand | DGB-Faktencheck: Niedriglohne in Deutschland
Die   Entwicklung des Niedriglohnsektors zwischen 1996 und 2015 –  Osterreich,  Deutschland und die Schweiz im Vergleich | Arbeit &  Wirtschaft


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

Nicht ganz. Niemand wird vertrieben durch erhöhte Wohnqualität. Der Vermieter hat sich hier entschlossen ein vernünftiges Konzept umzusetzen wo es keine Luxuswohnung wird, aber ein guter, gehobener Standard was für Berlin nichts besonderes ist - eine wohlhabende Stadt. 

Die soziale Durchmischung erreicht man auch wenn man verschiedene Häuser unterschiedlich saniert. Das eine landet dann bei 12€ pro m², das andere halt bei 20€ pro m².  Dann hat man in der Gegend Leute aus allen Schichten abgesehen von den Superreichen.

Und die Mieterhöhung durch Sanierung ist einmalig - dauerhaft, aber einmalig, der Vermieter kann die 11 oder 8% (was da aktuell ist von den Zahlen) ja nicht doppelt und dreifach stapeln. 

Es wird halt zu wenig neu gebaut, das ist das Problem dieser Städte, aber sonst ist alles recht gut und sowieso schon totreguliert. 

Und survivorship bias trifft hier nicht zu. Ich bin nicht Mark Zuckerberg und auch nicht Merkel. Ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch, der im IT-Bereich arbeitet, sich eine Wohnung mietet wie die halbe Stadt hier und eine Dachterrasse habe ich nicht, noch nicht. Ich sehe aber wie massiv das Land hier wächst, wie die Gewinne aussehen, wie diverse Bereiche einfach explodieren und alles richtig vorangeht. 

Und den Niedriglohnsektor für wen? Für Bulgaren die hier auf der Baustelle rumlaufen oder für Rumänen die ausm LKW klettern? Ja, die verdienen richtig wenig. Komischerweise meckern die aber nicht über Mieten in Berlin, die sind nicht zu sehen. Da meckern wohlhabende Einheimische.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2019)

Boah, das ist ja fast menschenverachtend was er da von sich gibt. 
Scheinbar scheint er der Meinung zu sein, dass Menschen mit normalem Einkommen, die es in der Stadt genauso gibt und auch braucht, dort nichts zu suchen haben. Scheinbar ein Fan von Ghettobildung - die Leute die kein Geld haben sollen doch bitte ganz woanders hinziehen.  Die Stadt nur noch für irgendwelche neureichen Hipster, der Pöbel darf ewig lange Arbeitswege in Kauf nehmen... 

1400€ monatliche Kaltmiete für 70m² durch eine selbstverständliche Modernisierung und Sanierung inklusive überflüssigen Extras als "ordentlich" und "gehobenen Standard" bezeichnen. Ein Standard, den sich 2/3 der Berliner nicht leisten könnten und der "Uranwohner" dadurch aus der Stadt drängt, obwohl der Grund für diese Mietsteigerung eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit ist. 

Scheinbar noch nie was von sozialer Marktwirtschaft gehört und wünscht sich lieber amerikanische Verhältnisse...


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

Warum sollte ich die Leute die jetzt kein Managergehalt beziehen, nicht in der Stadt haben wollen? Ich will ja auch mal Brötchen kaufen oder eine Kassierin im Laden haben statt einem Kassenautomat. Die wohnen hier ja auch. Ich will aber auch das diese für ihre Arbeit entsprechend bezahlt werden und das die Hauptstadt entsprechend hohe Löhne hat die diese hohen Preise ausgleichen. Das ist überall auf der Welt entsprechend - in der teuren Gegend verdient man viel, zahlt aber auch viel wenn man in dieser leben will.

Und ja, 19,3€ pro m² sind gehobener Standart, das ist keine Normalo-Wohnung.  Da 2/3 der Bewohner diese Mieten nicht stemmen können, werden auch nicht mehr als 2/3 der Stadt so modernisiert. Die Firmen wollen Geld verdienen mit Mieten. Wenn das keiner bezahlen kann und die Wohnungen leer stehen, aber Kosten verursachen, werden die Mieten automatisch fallen.

Was spricht gegen eine moderne Stadt, die auf energetisch sanierte Wohnungen setzt mit smarten Funktionen usw? Haben wir das als eines der reichsten EU-Länder nicht verdient oder wie?)
Ich wünsche mir keine amerikanischen Verhältnisse, ich wünsche mir aber das unser Land entsprechend den Wohlstand den wir uns hier erwirtschaften auch umsetzt. Und wo wäre das besser umgesetzt als in Immobilien die allen Leuten zu gute kommen?  Das beißt sich gar nicht mit der sozialen Marktwirtschaft. Wir haben das Geld und wenn es Immobilienqualität investiert wird, ist das wesentlich besser als das Geld in irgendwelchen Projekten wie dem BER zu versenken, was man vll 1x im Jahr nutzen könnte wenn man kein Vielflieger ist.

Wir bezahlen schon einiges mit, die Energiewende wird mitbezahlt und die Modernisierung des Immobilienbestandes sollten wir auch durchfinanzieren. 
Und diese "überflüssigen Extras" sind für die Lebensqualität wichtig. Kannst ja auch mit nem Ofen heizen wenn du willst, aber die Welt dreht sich weiter und neue Technologien werden verbaut, die man mitbezahlt und sich daran erfreut.


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn das keiner bezahlen kann und die Wohnungen leer stehen, aber Kosten verursachen, werden die Mieten automatisch fallen.



Die Theorie gibt dir recht, was in der Praxis wirklich passiert, siehst man in London. 
Leerstehende Luxusobjekte veringern bei geringer Mieternachfrage nicht die Miete, sondern werden weiter an den nächsten verkauft. Das sind dann solche Objekte, die halbseidene Immobilienschwätzer gerne als "Kapitalanlage mit 5% rendite p.a." anbieten und explizit sagen "da brauchen sie nicht unbedingt einen Mieter drin haben". Die verkaufen sich, weil die Objektwerte steigen - nicht weil jemand tatsächlich die Miete dafür zahlt. Am Ende wohnt keiner mehr in den Wohnungen, weil sich niemand wirklich die Miete leisten kann. 

Oder eben auch will - 1400€ für 70m² könnten wir (meine Frau und ich) uns zwar durchaus leisten, meine Holde würde mich aber für nicht ganz dicht halten, so was auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen. Und überlege ich, wo ähnlich verdienende Kollegen und Freunde in Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe wohnen (u.a. auch Banker/Ärzte/Apotheker), wäre die Reaktion da ganz ähnlich, einfach weil das absolut überzogene Preise sind, deren Leistung nicht im Verhältnis steht. Und da bewegen wir uns locker in den oberen 1-2% der Einkommen Deutschlands.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir bezahlen schon einiges mit, die Energiewende wird mitbezahlt und die Modernisierung des Immobilienbestandes sollten wir auch durchfinanzieren.
> Und diese "überflüssigen Extras" sind für die Lebensqualität wichtig. Kannst ja auch mit nem Ofen heizen wenn du willst, aber die Welt dreht sich weiter und neue Technologien werden verbaut, die man mitbezahlt und sich daran erfreut.



Du vermischst mehrere Dinge.
1.) man bezahlt nicht (nur) Modernisierung. Sondern eben auch die Renditebestrebung des Vermieters. Und während niemand bestreitet, dass Immobilieninvestitionen sich auch lohnen müssen, wird eine jährliche Steigerung um x% im Immobilienmarkt im Bezug auf Mieterträge nicht funktionieren, solange die Löhne und Gehälter nicht im gleichen Umfang steigen. 
2.) Unternehmen bekommen diese Steigerung durch erhöhte Effizienz, neue Technologie, mehr Erkenntnisse usw. hin.
Ein Elementargut wird durch neue Technologie jedoch niemals mehr erwirtschaften oder produzieren können. Ein im vollautomatisch laufenden, hochtechnologisierten Gewächshaus gewachsener "Hightech-Apfel" hat für einen hungrigen Menschen exakt denselben Stellenwert wie ein Apfel vom Garten um die Ecke.
Nehmen wir nun dein Beispiel einer Heizung, wird keine "Modernisierung" es merklich hinbekommen, dass es noch bequemer für mich ist, als der jetzige Zustand - denn ich kümmere mich gar nicht darum. Es heizt, wenn es kalt ist und nicht, wenn es warm ist.

Wir reden bei "Wohnen" nicht von einem preiselastischen Luxusgut wie einem Smartphone, wo ich einfach ein 30€ prepaid-Telefon kaufe, sobald ich nicht mehr als nur die Telefoniefunktion brauche. 
Niemand geht auf die Straße, wenn die teuersten Smartphones plötzlich 3000€ kosten. 
Ich gehe nicht auf die Straße, weil Nvidias Grafikkarten ihr Geld nicht mehr wert sind.
Denn zum Leben brauche ich weder Smartphone, noch Grafikkarte. Wird beides so teuer, dass ich es mir nicht mehr leisten kann (oder will), muss ich dafür nicht mein soziales Umfeld verlassen und eine Stunde pro Tag mehr zum Job pendeln.

Daher kann(!) der freie Markt in diesem Bezug nicht alles regeln.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Wir reden bei "Wohnen" nicht von einem preiselastischen Luxusgut wie einem Smartphone, wo ich einfach ein 30€ prepaid-Telefon kaufe, sobald ich nicht mehr als nur die Telefoniefunktion brauche.
> Niemand geht auf die Straße, wenn die teuersten Smartphones plötzlich 3000€ kosten.
> Ich gehe nicht auf die Straße, weil Nvidias Grafikkarten ihr Geld nicht mehr wert sind.
> Denn zum Leben brauche ich weder Smartphone, noch Grafikkarte. Wird beides so teuer, dass ich es mir nicht mehr leisten kann (oder will), muss ich dafür nicht mein soziales Umfeld verlassen und eine Stunde pro Tag mehr zum Job pendeln.



Ich stimme zwar in so weit  zu das es sicher nicht die 1500€ Grafikkarte sein muss, aber PCs sind inzwischen allgemein eigentlich nicht mehr als Luxusgut zu betrachten, sondern ein notwendiger Bestandteil des Alltags, auch wenn das politisch und in den Köpfen einiger neoliberaler Dulis hier immer noch anders klingen mag. 

Ob es nun Onlinebanking, das checken von E-Mails für die Arbeit, Bewerbungen für einen Arbeitsplatz, oder das einholen von Informationen zu Ärzten, Handwerkern, das Einkaufen von bestimmten Gütern, oder einer Verkehrsanbindung ist, all diese Dinge und mehr werden teilweise immer schwieriger analog erledig bar, da Bankfilialen immer öfter geschlossen werden, Läden verschwinden, die Informationen von Firmen immer mehr ins Internet verlagert werden und Arbeitgeber heute oft erwarten das man auch außerhalb der Firma neben Telefon auch über Internet / E-Mail erreichbar ist und analoge Wege dadurch ggf. auch immer länger und teurer werden (je nach Wohnort).

PCs und somit auch Grafikkarten in ihnen sind inzwischen also alles andere als verzichtbare "Luxusgüter" geworden.


----------



## Poulton (5. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich stimme zwar in so weit  zu das es sicher nicht die 1500€ Grafikkarte sein muss, aber PCs sind inzwischen allgemein eigentlich nicht mehr als Luxusgut zu betrachten, sondern ein notwendiger Bestandteil des Alltags, auch wenn das politisch und in den Köpfen einiger neoliberaler Dulis hier immer noch anders klingen mag.


Mal abgesehen davon, erschließen sich einem auch die Marktplätze größerer Hardwareforen, wenn man sich etwas tiefer in die Materie einarbeitet. Da bekommt man gebrauchte Hardware teilweise für 1/3 bis 1/4 des Preises, was neue Hardware im gleichen Leistungsspektrum kostet. Und je nach Unternehmen wo man arbeitet kann es auch sein, dass die beim turnusmäßigem Wechsel der Rechner, diese (auf Nachfrage) ohne Festplatte kostenlos(!) an die Mitarbeiter rausgegeben. Selber schon erlebt und da waren größtenteils Ivy Bridge i3 verbaut und vereinzelt sogar schon Haswell i3. Zwar leistungsmäßig keine Brüller, aber für rumpimmeln im Internet und ältere Spiele und Spiele aus dem Indiebereich gut genug. Etwas was bei Wohnungen nicht möglich ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> mit smarten Funktionen usw?


Danke, nein  Danke. Ich verzichte auf komplett verwanzte Wohnungen. Wer so einen  Scheiss will, soll das vom eigenem Geld sich kaufen aber es anderen  nicht aufzwingen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das eine landet dann bei 12€ pro m²,


Wo lebst du eigentlich, dass 12€/m² als für jedermann bezahlbar gelten?  Für eine 45m² Wohnung sind das schon 540€ kalt und angesichts dessen: 


> Nach der EU-Definition für die Erhebung gilt jemand als armutsgefährdet,  wenn er über weniger als 60 Prozent des mittleren Einkommens der  Bevölkerung verfügt. 2017 lag dieser Schwellenwert für eine  alleinlebende Person in Deutschland bei 1096 Euro im Monat, für zwei  Erwachsene mit zwei Kindern unter 14 Jahren bei 2302 Euro im Monat. Das  traf im vergangenen Jahr auf 13,1 Millionen Menschen oder 16,1 Prozent  der Bevölkerung zu.


EU-Erhebung: Millionen Menschen in Deutschland an der Armutsgrenze - SPIEGEL ONLINE 



> [...]
> Danach war 2015 rund jedes achte Paar (13 Prozent) mit einem Kind  armutsgefährdet, rund jedes sechste Paar mit zwei Kindern (16 Prozent)  und fast jedes fünfte (18 Prozent) mit drei Kindern.
> [...]
> Die Studie der Bertelsmann-Stiftung geht davon aus, dass 68 Prozent der  Alleinerziehenden 2015 armutsgefährdet waren - nach der OECD-Methodik  sind es mit 46 Prozent deutlich weniger. [...]


Kritik an OECD-Methodik: Mit jedem Kind erhoeht sich das Armutsrisiko von Familien | ZEIT ONLINE

Absoluter Wucher. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und den Niedriglohnsektor für wen?  Für Bulgaren die hier auf der Baustelle rumlaufen oder für Rumänen die  ausm LKW klettern?


Mir ist hier noch nie so ein abgehoben  lebender Mensch über den Weg gelaufen, der auch noch leugnet, dass es in  Deutschland Armut gibt. Sowas bekommt man nichtmal von Kaaruzo und RtZk  zu hören (die sind denen nur egal).


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Die Theorie gibt dir recht, was in der Praxis wirklich passiert, siehst man in London.
> Leerstehende Luxusobjekte veringern bei geringer Mieternachfrage nicht die Miete, sondern werden weiter an den nächsten verkauft. Das sind dann solche Objekte, die halbseidene Immobilienschwätzer gerne als "Kapitalanlage mit 5% rendite p.a." anbieten und explizit sagen "da brauchen sie nicht unbedingt einen Mieter drin haben". Die verkaufen sich, weil die Objektwerte steigen - nicht weil jemand tatsächlich die Miete dafür zahlt. Am Ende wohnt keiner mehr in den Wohnungen, weil sich niemand wirklich die Miete leisten kann.
> 
> Oder eben auch will - 1400€ für 70m² könnten wir (meine Frau und ich) uns zwar durchaus leisten, meine Holde würde mich aber für nicht ganz dicht halten, so was auch nur in Erwägung zu ziehen. Und überlege ich, wo ähnlich verdienende Kollegen und Freunde in Stuttgart oder Karlsruhe wohnen (u.a. auch Banker/Ärzte/Apotheker), wäre die Reaktion da ganz ähnlich, einfach weil das absolut überzogene Preise sind, deren Leistung nicht im Verhältnis steht. Und da bewegen wir uns locker in den oberen 1-2% der Einkommen Deutschlands.
> ...



Ich rede ja nicht über den Leerstand von Villen und Neubauten mit 150m² großen, vergoldeten Wohnungen mit Blick auf Kölner Dom oder ähnliches. Sobald es genug Leerstand bei kleinen und mittleren Wohnungen gibt (Überangebot), gehen die Mieten runter.
Übrigens hat sich im Luxussegment so langsam die Miete eingepegelt, sie steigt bei weitem nicht mehr so hoch wie die Miete weiter unten.
Für dich und deine Frau mag 1400€ für 73m² zu viel sein. Aber frag mal die Leute in München, London, Moskau oder New York. Es gibt auch hierzulande Leute die für solche Wohnungen bezahlen, Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn man was zu teuer findet, holt man es nicht nicht, sollte es aber gut verdienenden Leuten nicht madig machen die es wollen.

Und noch mal, es gibt keine jährliche Steigerung. Es gibt ne einmalige Steigerung, hier in dem Beispiel ists extrem weil das von einer extrem billigen Miete auf eine recht hohe Miete geschossen ist, trotzdem ist das einmalig - niemand kann die Modernisierung mehrfach auf die Miete umschlagen. Die neue Miete wird dann auch die nächsten 10-20 Jahre so bleiben. 
Das schon mal zum Thema 1)^
2) - Ja klar, steigt der Wert an sich nicht, es steigt nur Bequemlichkeit, Sicherheit und damit lässt sich ein bestimmter Lebensstandard auch umsetzen, was für einige viel Geld wert ist. Rumprotzen ist vll nicht das richtige Wort, kommt aber auch vor.
Gegensprechanlage mit Video ist extrem nützlich, man sieht ganz genau wer da gerade klingelt, erhöht die Sicherheit im Haus beträchtlich. 
Fußbodenheizung und Klimaanlage die sich auf 0,1° genau steuern lassen sind auch super angenehm und eigentlich kein Luxus mehr. 
Moderne Fenster mit Schallschutz und Dreifachverglasung sind ein Segen wenn es um seine Ruhe in der Stadt geht (mag nicht jeder sehen, aber wer im Home Office arbeitet und ein Kondensatormikrofon vor der Nase hängen hat, der versteht das sehr wohl!).
So fallen auch andere Sachen auf wie Tiefgarage, ein Pförtner (hierzulande extrem selten, woanders schon eher anzutreffen) und hochwertige Ausstattung der Wohnung ins Gewicht. Alles hat seinen Preis, ne geile Lage auch.
Wir leben ja um was zu schaffen und sich auch was zu gönnen, warum also nicht?

München hat an manchen Ecken auch schon 26€/m² gesprengt. Weil das die Leute zahlen. sonst würde so eine Ware auf dem Markt nicht existieren wenn es keinen Käufer dafür gäbe.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja andere Firmen werden ja auch nicht beim Geld machen behindert. Daimler scheffelt hier auch Geld ohne Ende, geht da wer dagegen demonstrieren?



Öhm - ja. Demonstrationen gegen Abzockerfirmen sind keine Seltenheit. Spätestens wenn es zu Lasten anderer geht, ist schnell die Kacke am Dampfen. Im Falle von Daimler wäre die Profitmaximierung in Sachen Abgasreinigung ein Beispiel, bei dem auch du mitbekommen haben solltest, dass 1-2 Leute wenig begeistert waren.



> Edit: @ruyven_macaran
> Mieterschutz ist schön und gut, wenn der durchdacht ist. Ist er nicht.



Das schrieb ich auch so.



> Und Gentrifizierung ist an sich kein großes Thema.



Citation not found...



> Wenn man in der Stadt halt entsprechend viele Besserverdiener hat die so leben wollen, darf man sie nicht in Sozialwohnungen stecken sondern muss denen auch entsprechend viel bieten - sie lassen auch sehr viel Geld in der Stadt in der sie leben.



Es geht nicht um Besserverdiener und wo deren Geld bleibt (in aller Regel nicht in der Stadt, denn weder Apple noch die Luxussanierer haben ihre Firmensitze in z.B. Berlin), es geht um die Normalverdiener, bei denen Schaden in der Größenordnung von 5-10 Jahresrücklagen verursacht wird.



> Es muss einfach viel mehr gebaut werden.



Klar. Weil wir ja keinerlei Probleme mit Flächenversiegelung haben und Geld sowie Energie auf Bäumen wachsen, bauen wir einfach immer 20% Überschuss 



> Airbnb & co finde ich z.B. extrem wichtig als jemand der auf Conventions arbeitet.



Das du Dinge, die für dich einen Vorteil darstellen auch dann befürwortest, wenn zahlreiche Menschen darunter leiden müssen, ist bekannt...



> Und Speckgürtel mit 80km Reichweite? Das ist kein Speckgürtel mehr, das ist auf dem halben Weg zum nächsten Bundesland.



Wenn dir das Wort nicht passt, melde dich bei Ministerien, Zeitungen, Duden & Co und schlage ein besseres vor. Aber das ist es, worum es hier geht und zumindest ich lass mich nicht auf etymologische Ablenkungsmanöver ab.



> Speckgürtel ist das wo man innerhalb von Minuten in der Stadt ist, aber trotzdem außerhalb wohnt, inklusive einer weiteren ÖPNV-Verkehrszone (höhere Preise) usw. Berlin ausgenommen, aber Berlin ist ja auch extrem breit gebaut, nicht hoch.



Keine Ahnung, wie man nach eigener Aussage soviel rumkommen und doch so wenig mitbekommen kann. Der ÖPNV in Deutschland hat zwar ein Problem mit zeitlicher und räumlicher Dichte, aber nicht mit Reichweite. Ich kann mit zwei-drei Tickets von Frankfurt nach Bayreuth fahren, weil sich die ÖPNV-Zonen überlappen...
Und Berlin mit seinen oft 5-6 stöckigen Altbauten, zahlreichen hohen Plattensiedlungen und vergleichsweise wenigen Einfamilienhäusern als "breit gebaut" zu bezeichnen ist wohl der pure Hohn. Berlin ist die Gemeinde mit der dritthöchsten Einwohnerdichte in Deutschland überhaupt. Mehr als Doppelte vom Tal der Ahnungslosen.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das Gleiche Argument könnte man auch bei denjenigen Leuten bringen, denen die durchaus zusätzliche Umweltbelastung durch den städtischen Individualverkehr gesundheitliche Probleme bereitet. Auf dem Land existiert das Problem nicht so sehr...



Bezüglich auf den innerstädtischen Verkehr kann man das durchaus. Eine Stadt ganz ohne geht nicht, wo viele Menschen leben ist auch viel los. Ich würde aber schätzen, dass 90-95% des Verkehrs in den Städten auf Leute von außerhalb zurückgeht. Also genau die Arschllöcher, die ins Grüne ziehen, weil sie es sich leisten können, aber dennoch die Vorteile der Stadt nutzen wollen und dadurch die Bedingungen für alle anderen noch schlechter machen.



> Mitmenschen schön und gut, aber an gewisse Sitten und Gepflogenheiten darf sich gehalten werden. Ich rede nicht davon, dass mich solche zweifelsfrei nervigen Dinge wie ein hohes Fahrgastaufkommen zu Stoßzeiten, Kindergartengruppen, Schülergruppen oder schreiende Kleinkinder, halt völlig normale Dinge im Zusammenleben mit Mitmenschen, so grundlegend stören, dass ich nicht den ÖPNV nutzen würde, hätte ich die Wahl. Was mich stört ist das zunehmende Fehlverhalten und die Ansicht, dass jegliches Fehlverhalten normal sei und zu tolerieren ist.



Das ist nur leider, leider normal und eigentlich nicht zu tolerieren. Aber es ist eben kein Problem des Nahverkehrs, sondern ein Problem der Gesellschaft als solches. Und deswegen ist es auch nicht durch kein-ÖPNV aus der Welt, nicht einmal für die priveligierte Minderheit, für die ständiges Privatfahren machbar wäre. Selbst als 30-m²-Straße-für-sich-beanspruche bekommt man seine gehörige Portion durch das Verhalten der anderen Panzerfahrer ab und die gleichen Leute, die einen in der Bahn konzentriert nerven, sind auch zu Fuß eine Zumutung, der man in der Stadt kaum entgehen kann.
Leider sind Lärmbelästigung und kleine Sachbeschädigung in Deutschland genauso straffrei wie das Zuparken von Fahrspuren, Umweltverschmutzung oder Steuerhinterziehung.



> 1400€ Kalt(!)miete ist ebenso übertrieben hoch wie 458€ für 70m² zugegeben recht wenig sind. Besonders bei Modernisierungen, die alle völlig normal sind und zur zeitgemäßen Anpassung gehören.  Vorallem sind 1400€ so dermaßen viel, dass selbst in einem Haushalt mit zwei durchschnittlichen Verdienern die Miete viel zu viel vom Gehalt auffrisst, bei Haushalten mit einzelnen Verdienern erst recht. Erschwerend kommen die hier in Berlin oftmals recht geringen Gehälter und die zunehmende Anzahl an sozialhilfebedürftigen Menschen hinzu. 458€ ist für die breite Masse bezahlbar und auch im Rahmen des Jobcenters, 1400€ ist schon die Miete eines Besserverdieners mit über 4000€ Nettogehalt (schließlich wird es als ungünstig bewertet, mehr wie 1/3 seines Nettolohns fürs Wohnen auszugeben).



2016 wurde für Berliner Familien (70 m² sind für Singles nunmal Luxus) ein mittleres Einkommen von 3230 € angegeben. Wären also rund 1100 € Miete, die nach der Drittelregelung okay wären, wobei ich solche Faustformeln für komplett ungeeignet halte. Essen, Kommunikation und Verkehr werden schließlich nicht teurer, nur weil man mehr verdient. Einkommensschwache Haushalte können da nur wenig mehr sparen als reiche und haben dementsprechend weniger für die Miete übrig.



> Wiegesagt, dass Modernisierungskosten umgelegt werden können halte ich eigentlich für tolerabel



Genau das ist in meinen Augen absolut untolerabel. Eine Aufwertung kann man umlegen - wenn Mieter ein Vetorecht haben, wenn sie die gar nicht wollen. (Ich kenn Berliner, die haben jetzt den dritten Balkon binnen 20 Jahren. Und schon der erste war ihnen vollkommen recht und er war auch nicht baufällig.) Aber es wird nicht der Nutzwert einer Modernisierung umgelegt, sondern eben deren Kosten. Das heißt der Mieter bezahlt nicht seinen Mehrwert, sondern er bezahlt die Wertsteigerung des Eigentums des Vermieters.
Man stelle sich mal vor, ein Autovermieter holt den Wagen nach zwei Tagen wieder ab, baut einen größeren Motor ein und legt die Kosten zu 100% auf den Mieter um - den würde jeder für verrückt erklären und das Weite suchen. Aber ein Wohnungsmieter kann nicht mal eben so und vor allem nicht ohne erhebliche Kosten umziehen. Den kann man dazu zwingen, einem Werte zu schenken. Wenn die Mafia das macht, nennt man es "Erpressung" - wenn es Vermieter machen "normal".




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht ganz. Niemand wird vertrieben durch erhöhte Wohnqualität.



Ach ne? Wer die höhere Miete nicht zahlen kann, darf bleiben? Wäre mir und zahlreichen (zwangs)geräumten komplett neu, was du hier behauptest.



> Und survivorship bias trifft hier nicht zu. Ich bin nicht Mark Zuckerberg und auch nicht Merkel. Ich bin ein ganz normaler Mensch, der im IT-Bereich arbeitet



Also der Branche, die drei bis viermal höhere (Einstiegs-)Gehälter zahlt als andere?




> sich eine Wohnung mietet wie die halbe Stadt hier und eine Dachterrasse habe ich nicht, noch nicht. Ich sehe aber wie massiv das Land hier wächst, wie die Gewinne aussehen, wie diverse Bereiche einfach explodieren und alles richtig vorangeht.



Was du nicht siehst: Bei wie vielen Leuten nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts von diese explodierenden Gewinnen ankommt.



> Und den Niedriglohnsektor für wen? Für Bulgaren die hier auf der Baustelle rumlaufen oder für Rumänen die ausm LKW klettern? Ja, die verdienen richtig wenig. Komischerweise meckern die aber nicht über Mieten in Berlin, die sind nicht zu sehen. Da meckern wohlhabende Einheimische.



Da meckern (u.a.) die, die früher die Jobs gemacht haben, für die heute ein Unternehmer noch günstigere Bulgaren rankarrt, während die Anwohner sehen müssen, was sie sich von HartzIV leisten können.
Eine Berliner Wohnung immer häufiger nicht. Einen Umzug aber auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

Wenn bei den Leuten nichts von den Gewinnen ankommt, dann sollten wir eventuell dafür demonstrieren das sie doch von den massiven Gewinnen profitieren? Anstatt sie weiterhin mit Mindestlohn oder knapp darüber abzufertigen und denen hinterher noch billigen Wohnraum suchen den es nun mal nicht mehr gibt in Metropolen?

Und ja, IT zahlt mehr. Auch Startups in der IT zahlen mehr. Warum? Na weil Arbeit bezahlt werden soll. Wir schuften auch am Wochenende und rund um die Uhr, weil das Projekt nun mal auf 24/7 Service basiert. Deswegen bin ich auch zu unchristlichen Zeiten und am Wochenende online. Alles hat Vor-&Nachteile. 
Ich will aber auch das andere Berufe den Leuten ein anständiges Leben in der Mittelschicht ermöglichen, wenn man nicht gerade die Bahnhofstoiletten putzt - aber selbst da sollte man genug zum leben verdienen, nur halt nicht ganz im Mittelstand landen. 

Was kann ich dafür wenn Firma XYZ beschlossen hat, Osteuropäer auszubeuten und auch den einheimischen Angestellten so viel zu zahlen das sie gerade mal nicht verhungern? Ich kann höchstens die Demos oder Gewerkschaften unterstützen, aber die Leute müssen ihre Hintern dafür selbst hochbekommen. Mindestlohn allein reicht nicht, da der landesweit gilt und keine Unterschiede zwischen reichen und weniger reichen Regionen macht. Mindestlohn irgendwo in Zwickau - kannst davon halbwegs leben. Mindestlohn in München? Kriegst nicht mal ne Garage gemietet dafür. 

Und es wird mehr gebaut werden müssen. Die Städte sind nicht aus Gummi und die lassen sich auch nicht unendlich in die Breite ziehen, müssten aber mit der zunehmenden Bevölkerung wachsen. Die Städte werden in die Höhe wachsen, mit mehr Tiefgaragen (Beispiel Tokyo - die haben kein Platz, also haben sie nachgedacht wohin man die Blechmonster stecken kann, die nun mal in die Stadt rollen - egal wie teuer das parken ist). Dazu gehört auch Abriss der alten Häuser. Klar, wir wollen uns den Charme der europäischen Städte, die Architektur usw. erhalten, aber so lange es keine Anreize gibt für die Leute NICHT in die Metropolen zu ziehen, werden diese wachsen müssen. 
Ich habe den Luxus, mich überall anzusiedeln dank Home Office, ich kann also in der besagten Pampa arbeiten so lange da gutes Internet ist. Diese Pampa kann auch jedes andere Land der Welt sein wo ich ein Visum bekomme (wenn ich eins brauche, kenne einen Kollegen der lebt in Seoul und nutzt die 90-Tage Regel gnadenlos aus - fliegt raus nach China am WE und kommt gleich zurück, setzt damit die 90 Tage wieder zurück - das ist nicht die feine Art, aber gesetzlich erlaubt und würde bei mir auch gehen). Aber das ist wahrer Luxus, das würde sich nicht auf mein Einkommen auswirken, gar nicht und die Firma begrüßt das auch wenn man mobil ist und trotzdem was schafft - weil wir global sind. Das ist wahrer Luxus. So was kann sich hier aber vll nur 0,01% der Bevölkerung erlauben, ohne finanzielle oder gesellschaftliche Nachteile zu haben. 
Daher - mehr bauen, hart nachverdichten, von Städten wie Tokyo lernen. Seoul kenn ich z.B. - hat viele gute Lösungen, aber die Stadt ist so irre groß und langgezogen, glaub man nicht. Wer in Berlin das pendeln nicht mag, der soll mal nach Seoul gehen oder Peking - wer dortige Verkehrsbedingungen überlebt, meckert hier nicht mehr. Aber selbst dort gilt - wohnen neben der Arbeit ist gut und darauf arbeiten die Leute hin.


----------



## iGameKudan (5. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bezüglich auf den innerstädtischen Verkehr kann man das durchaus. Eine Stadt ganz ohne geht nicht, wo viele Menschen leben ist auch viel los. Ich würde aber schätzen, dass 90-95% des Verkehrs in den Städten auf Leute von außerhalb zurückgeht. Also genau die Arschllöcher, die ins Grüne ziehen, weil sie es sich leisten können, aber dennoch die Vorteile der Stadt nutzen wollen und dadurch die Bedingungen für alle anderen noch schlechter machen.


Da wären Statistiken wirklich mal interessant...
Allerdings glaube ich nicht unbedingt, dass aufs Land ziehen ein finanzieller Nachteil ist. Meist sind dort die Grundstücks- oder Mietpreise so viel niedriger (außer vielleicht im unmittelbaren Speckgürtel), dass die Kosten für ein Auto da glatt untergehen.  Da hat man am Wohnort halt Ruhe und hat sogar noch die mehr oder weniger unbegrenzte Mobilität als Vorteil - gegenüber den längeren Arbeitswegen als Nachteil.

Aber ja, dass man aufs Land zieht und dann (mit dem Auto) in die Stadt zum Arbeiten fährt... Ja... Ich meine, verübeln kann ichs den Leuten nicht, aber schei*e ist es durchaus, da gebe ich dir recht. 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nur leider, leider normal und eigentlich nicht zu tolerieren. Aber es ist eben kein Problem des Nahverkehrs, sondern ein Problem der Gesellschaft als solches. [...] die gleichen Leute, die einen in der Bahn konzentriert nerven, sind auch zu Fuß eine Zumutung, der man in der Stadt kaum entgehen kann.
> Leider sind Lärmbelästigung und kleine Sachbeschädigung in Deutschland genauso straffrei wie das Zuparken von Fahrspuren, Umweltverschmutzung oder Steuerhinterziehung.


Naja, in den öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ist man dem Fehlverhalten anderer Leute leider gnadenlos ausgeliefert. 
Auf der Straße kann man sich dem Fehlverhalten wenigstens entziehen - und im Auto hat man halt höchstens die Rücksichtslosigkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer (und zwar sowohl dem Fußverkehr, als auch dem motorisierten Verkehr und auch den Radfahrern...) als Problem. 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> 2016 wurde für Berliner Familien (70 m² sind für Singles nunmal Luxus) ein mittleres Einkommen von 3230 € angegeben. Wären also rund 1100 € Miete, die nach der Drittelregelung okay wären, wobei ich solche Faustformeln für komplett ungeeignet halte. Essen, Kommunikation und Verkehr werden schließlich nicht teurer, nur weil man mehr verdient. Einkommensschwache Haushalte können da nur wenig mehr sparen als reiche und haben dementsprechend weniger für die Miete übrig.


Dass solche Faustregeln fürn Eimer sind ist mir klar, nur irgendwie musste ich dem Herren ja verdeutlichen was für ein Nettoeinkommen nötig wäre, um sich die Wohnung aus dem Beispiel da zu leisten (umso entsetzter war ich, als ich seine Ansicht bezüglich eines normalen Einkommens gesehen habe...). 

Bei den Links und den dortigen Angaben frage ich mich gerade, ob die mit "Das Nettoeinkommen der Berliner Haushalte" in der interaktiven Statistik dort das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen meinen oder wirklich das Haushaltseinkommen. 
Das wäre ja eine enorme Diskrepanz zwischen 2016 und 2018 - die Haushalte mit 3200€ und mehr an Nettoeinkommen machen laut der Statistik dort nur ca. 1/3 der Haushalte aus. 

Nichtsdestotrotz - man braucht halt noch Geld für Notfälle, will eventuell auf Wohneigentum sparen, auch mal in den Urlaub fahren und sich auch im Alltag Annehmlichkeiten gönnen können. Und dann will der Staat ja noch am Liebsten, dass man privat fürs Alter vorsorgt (liest man ja in letzter Zeit häufiger, dass man über die immer höhere Besteuerung der gesetzlichen Renteneinkünfte die Leute in die private Altersvorsorge drängen will). Da kommt es halt nicht so gut, wenn man schon mit den Alltagseinkünften nur gerade so über die Runden kommt, aber für die Vorsorge nix übrig bleibt. 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Genau das ist in meinen Augen absolut untolerabel. Eine Aufwertung kann man umlegen - wenn Mieter ein Vetorecht haben, wenn sie die gar nicht wollen. (Ich kenn Berliner, die haben jetzt den dritten Balkon binnen 20 Jahren. Und schon der erste war ihnen vollkommen recht und er war auch nicht baufällig.) Aber es wird nicht der Nutzwert einer Modernisierung umgelegt, sondern eben deren Kosten. Das heißt der Mieter bezahlt nicht seinen Mehrwert, sondern er bezahlt die Wertsteigerung des Eigentums des Vermieters.


Naja, natürlich sollten die Modernisierungen/Sanierungen einen Sinn haben, keine Frage.

 In meinem Beispiel da kann man alleine mit dem Kokosfußboden und der Videogegensprechanlage an der Sinnhaftigkeit zweifeln, während die anderen Punkte wie eine Verstärkung der elektrischen Anlage, die energetische Sanierung oder die Sanierung der Warmwasser- und Heizungsanlage eigentlich eine selbstverständliche Geschichte (auch im Sinne des Umweltschutzes) sein sollten. Gerade in Zeiten des Umweltschutzes und steigener Energiekosten, wobei einem ursprünglich mal versprochen wurde, dass man man die steigenden Energiekosten durch die Einsparungen der energetischen Sanierungen einsparen kann. Stattdessen stecken sich die Vermieter das Einsparpotenzial ein und dem Mieter entstehen in doppeltem Maße deutlich höhere Kosten.  

Wieso sollte ich auch für etwas mehr zahlen, was ich garnicht haben will? Gerade solche Sachen die SmartHome (überflüssiger, unmögliche Kosten verursachender Schrott für extrem faule Leute bei denen man nur noch weitere Tonnen an Daten verkauft) könnten mir gestohlen bleiben - oder überflüssige Luxusextras wie ein Kokosfußboden oder eine Videogegensprechanlage. Die bringen mir nix, wenn ich mir die Wohnung nicht mehr leisten kann. 

Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meinem Standpunkt, dass Sanierungs-/Modernisierungskosten durchaus umgelegt werden können sollten. Nur halt nicht in einem solchen Maße und auf solch eine Art und Weise, dass sich daraus ein richtiges Geschäftsmodell entwickelt. 
Denn wie ich ebenfalls geschrieben habe: Eigentlich bin ich der Ansicht, dass solche Arbeiten eigentlich aus den Einkünften der normalen Regelmiete zu bezahlen sein sollten. Da sollten Umlagen, wenn überhaupt, nur in solch einem Maße erfolgen können, dass sie eine kleine Finanzierungshilfe sind. Aber nicht, dass man die Sanierungen/Modernisierungen zu 120% aus den Umlagen finanziert und damit sogar noch dauerhaft die Miete extrem steigern kann. Ergo: Die Umlagen müssen zeitlich (eng) begrenzt und vorallem in der Höhe deutlich stärker gedeckelt werden... 

Ich habe vorhin schon in den Nachrichten gelesen: Es entwickelt sich gerade mal wieder ein ganz neues Geschäftsmodell, mit denen die Mieten noch weiter gesteigert werden können - es wird zunehmend nur noch möbliert vermietet, mit horrenden Aufpreisen... 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Und ja, IT zahlt mehr. Auch Startups in der IT zahlen mehr. Warum? Na  weil Arbeit bezahlt werden soll. Wir schuften auch am Wochenende und  rund um die Uhr, weil das Projekt nun mal auf 24/7 Service basiert.


Buhu, ich bekomme das Heulen. Ist dir klar, wie viele Leute auch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen Schicht arbeiten, durchaus auch nachts? Und das für meist sehr, sehr viel weniger Geld, welches du als normales Einkommen ansiehst?
Keinesweg will ich deinen Arbeitsaufwand mit dem Statement entwerten - aber es ist halt... Normal.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Buhu, ich bekomme das Heulen. Ist dir klar, wie viele Leute auch an Wochenenden und Feiertagen Schicht arbeiten, durchaus auch nachts? Und das für meist sehr, sehr viel weniger Geld, welches du als normales Einkommen ansiehst??



Kenn ich einige. Der Verkäufer an der 24/7 Tankstelle hier, den ich ab und an sehe sieht nicht so aus als ob der gut verdient. Und sein Eimer mit Bolzen (als Auto kann man die Rostlaube nu nicht bezeichnen, kA wie der das Ding überhaupt durch den TÜV durchbekommen hat) sieht auch nicht so gut aus. Wer an der Tankstelle arbeitet und bissl was von Autos versteht (bringt der Job so mit sich) und dann trotzdem so was fährt, der hat kein Geld. 
Ist das aber mein Problem? Kann ich für die Leute jetzt Gewerkschaften gründen oder kann ich der Firma sagen - so, jetzt war ich bei dir einkaufen und ich will das du dem Verkäufer jetzt 20€/h zahlst ohne Überstunden etc.? Da wird der Chef da noch den ganzen Monat lachen wenn ich dem das sage. 

Die müssen ihre Hintern schon hochbekommen. Ich sehe kein Problem mehr zu zahlen. Ich sehe auch kein Problem 10€ für ein kleines Paket und 40€ für ein schweres Paket (so wie n PC-Sessel oder fetter TV) zu zahlen für die normale Zustellung, wenn das Geld auch unten ankommen würde. Es bleibt aber beim Vorstand und Aktionären hängen. Das Problem der Gewinnverteilung zwischen den hohen Tieren, Aktionären und dem gemeinen Fußvolk müssen die unter sich klären. 

Es gibt bereits gute Regelungen wie z.B. im Baugewerbe die für halbwegs vernünftige Löhne sorgen. Aber alles totregulieren ist auch keine Lösung, denn alleine der Verwaltungsaufwand und die Kontrollen verursachen enorme Kosten. Deswegen sollten die Leute aktiv werden. 

Was die Modernisierungskosten angeht, sollte es möglich sein, da individuelle Lösungen zu finden. Anstatt einfach pauschal eine Summe auf die Kaltmiete draufzuklatschen, kann man den Vermieter ja auch fragen. z.B. wenn da 20.000€ pro Wohnung an Modernisierungskosten anfallen, fragt man den Mieter - für welchen Zeitraum willst du das haben, was kannste machen? Wer mehr hat und sowieso in der Wohnung bleiben will, kann sagen - ok, mach ich auf 3 Jahre und dann hab ich wieder niedrige Miete und ne geile Wohnung. Wer das nicht stemmen kann, legt das halt auf 10 Jahre um. Bei dem Beispiel mit 20.000€ auf 10 Jahre wäre das eine Steigerung von 166€. Das beißt doch nicht und viel mehr kostet eine Modernisierung nicht pro Wohnung wenn da nicht gerade Luxus eingebaut wird. Von mir aus auch 15 oder 20 Jahre als max. Dauer. 
So kommt der Immobilienbesitzer trotzdem auf seine Kosten und die Mieter haben mehr Spielraum. 
Klar, der Verwaltungsaufwand wäre höher, aber so wie ich sehe das es da sowieso massiv rumgestritten wird, ist eine Lösung einfacher und billiger als sich zu streiten und Anwälte einzuschalten. 
Und so eine Summe kann praktisch jeder stemmen. Selbst mit Hartz4 sollte so eine Mieterhöhung noch tragbar sein wenn sie auf langen Zeitraum umgelegt wird. 
Bei Neuvermietung kann der Vermieter dann neu kalkulieren um seine Investition zu sichern. Ist ja nicht so als ob der die Bude nicht vermietet bekommt und auf den Kosten sitzen bleiben würde. 

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen das so eine Regelung allen helfen würde. Wohlhabende Leute zahlen so was in wenigen Jahren ohne zu hungern (ja da fällt der Urlaub halt im 4-Sternehotel etwas billiger aus, 5 Sterne muss ja nicht sein) und der Geringverdiener sieht seine Miete nicht doppelt.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Bei dem Beispiel mit 20.000€ auf 10 Jahre wäre das eine Steigerung von 166€.


Genau, nur 166€. Ein echtes Schnäppchen für jeden Mindestlohnempfänger. Was kommt als nächstes? Wer arm ist soll Grundeigentum und Aktien erwerben? (Also die moderne Form von "_dann sollen sie doch Kuchen_" essen.) 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt bereits gute Regelungen wie z.B. im Baugewerbe die für halbwegs vernünftige Löhne sorgen.


Schwarzarbeit - "Krebsgeschwuer der Baubranche" - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber alles totregulieren ist auch keine Lösung, denn alleine der Verwaltungsaufwand und die Kontrollen verursachen enorme Kosten.


Ein echter Lindner. Ja nichts regulieren, man könnte ja mehr Aufwand und Kosten haben. Privatisieren oder schaffen wir doch gleich Zoll mitsamt Finanzkontrolle Schwarzarbeit, Ordnungsamt, Lebensmittelüberwachung, ...  und Polizei ab. Kosten ja schließlich nur Geld und erzielen keinen Gewinn. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen sollten die Leute aktiv werden.


Es wird Seitens Grünen, Linkspartei und Gewerkschaften seit Jahren gefordert, ein Verbandsklagerecht z.B. im Bereich Mindestlohn einzuführen.
https://www.boeckler.de/Boeckler_Impuls_2018_20_3.pdf


> Ein grundsätzliches Problem besteht der Analyse zufolge darin, dass viele Betroffene aus Angst um ihren Job nicht bereit sind, ihre Ansprüche vor Gericht einzuklagen. Staatliche Stellen wiederum seien nur befugt, ausstehende Sozialbeiträge einzutreiben. Andere europäische Staaten seien da  weiter:  In  Frankreich  oder  Spanien  etwa  könnten  Arbeitsinspektionen Nachzahlungen an geprellte Beschäftigte  direkt  anordnen.  Hierzulande  könnte  insbesondere  ein  Verbandsklagerecht für Gewerkschaften Abhilfe schaffen.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2019)

Jetzt tun wir mal nicht als ob 166€ viel Geld wären heutzutage. Bei Spritpreisen von 1,30€/Liter, Stromkosten von 0,26€+ pro kWh usw. sind 166€ aktuell Kleingeld.  Wo der € eingeführt wurde, hat man für die Summe noch ordentlich was bekommen, heutzutage nicht mehr.
Zumal das auch in die 30% Steigerung der Miete passen würde bei den meisten Wohnungen. 

Und ich rede nicht über die Schwarzarbeit, das ist eine Straftat, das zählt gar nicht. Die Löhne im Baugewerbe sind etwas besser als der Mindestlohn und es gibt besondere Regelungen für die Branche, genau so wie für Fleischverarbeitung z.B. So was muss auch in anderen Bereichen umgesetzt werden, wenn schon keine Tarifbindung existiert. 

Und wegen Regulierung - es muss alles einen Sinn machen. Man kann nicht alles überall kontrollieren, das ist nicht wirtschaftlich. Deswegen haben wir auch nicht Blitzer überall stehen sondern nur an gefährlichen Abschnitten. Deswegen wird man von Polizisten nicht alle 10 Meter kontrolliert sondern nur auf Verdacht wenn man auffällt.  Auch bei der Arbeit - da kannst du nicht alles kontrollieren. Sachen die wirklich heftige Auswirkungen haben wie die Lenk&Ruhezeiten bei LKW-Fahrern - ja, aber doch nicht wer was verdient, ob Boni, Überstunden usw. richtig abgerechnet werden. Das regeln die Leute selbst, Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer. Können die das nicht regeln, steht es denen frei zu klagen, fertig. Wenn die Angst haben und sich ausbeuten lassen, ist denen eh nicht zu helfen. 
Kontrollen durch hochbezahlte Beamte finde ich gut, wenn sie wirklich bei Härtefällen usw. durchgeführt werden. Sonst entwickeln wir uns zu einer Kopie von Russland, wo überall gut bezahlte Beamte rumeiern und es Prüfer für Kontrolleure gibt und trotzdem nix funktioniert. Der Markt ist sehr wohl in der Lage, fast alles selbst zu regeln wenn die Leute endlich mal ihre Eier finden und sich durchsetzen klappt das auch alles. Man muss ja auch nicht klagen, aber man kann Prüfer in den Betrieb bestellen - Kontrolleure aller Art, Zollbeamte wegen Schwarzarbeit usw. ohne selbst aufzufallen. Menschen müssen aktiv werden was ihre Arbeitsbedingungen und Löhne angeht.

Wenn mir mein Lohn nicht passt, gehe ich zum Chef und sage dem das noch am selben Abend. Wenn mir z.B. die Vergütung für ein Event (Reisekosten etc.) nicht gefallen, ebenfalls. Da findet sich immer eine Lösung.


----------



## Kontinuum (6. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> I
> PCs und somit auch Grafikkarten in ihnen sind inzwischen also alles andere als verzichtbare "Luxusgüter" geworden.



Stimme dir da insoweit zu, dass ein PC heutzutage absolut notwendig ist.
Ob der aber überhaupt eine dedizierte GPU für die absolut notwendigen Dinge benötigt, geschweige denn eine wirklich leistungsstarke, das wage ich doch eher zu bezweifeln. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer mehr hat und sowieso in der Wohnung bleiben will, kann sagen - ok, mach ich auf 3 Jahre und dann hab ich wieder niedrige Miete und ne geile Wohnung. Wer das nicht stemmen kann, legt das halt auf 10 Jahre um. Bei dem Beispiel mit 20.000€ auf 10 Jahre wäre das eine Steigerung von 166€. Das beißt doch nicht und viel mehr kostet eine Modernisierung nicht pro Wohnung wenn da nicht gerade Luxus eingebaut wird. Von mir aus auch 15 oder 20 Jahre als max. Dauer.



Anmerkung: so funktioniert das nicht. Die umgelegten Kosten bleiben auf der Miete und erhöhen sie dauerhaft, völlig gleich ob die durch die "Modernisierung" verursachten Kosten irgendwann längst wieder drin sind oder nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich rede ja nicht über den Leerstand von Villen und Neubauten mit 150m² großen, vergoldeten Wohnungen mit Blick auf Kölner Dom oder ähnliches. Sobald es genug Leerstand bei kleinen und mittleren Wohnungen gibt (Überangebot), gehen die Mieten runter.



Nur gibt es halt wie bereits erwähnt zahlreiche reale Beispiele (London der letzten Jahrzehnte, Tokio in den 80ern usw.), die diese (in der Theorie ja durchaus korrekte) Schlussfolgerung, dass Angebot und Nachfrage es schon richten werden, einfach nicht der Realität entspricht. Der Markt ist keine unsichtbare Gottheit, die sich automatisch an alles anpasst. Der Markt neigt zu Überreaktionen, getrieben von übermäßiger Spekulation. Die Ideen von Mises, Rothbart und Hayek werden in der VWL heutzutage nicht ohne Grund von jedem geistig halbwegs gesunden und unabhängigen Volkswirt eher belächelt, denn prominente Beispiele für eine völlständige dysfunktionalität deregulierter Märkte finden sich buchstäblich in jedem Jahrzehnt der letzten 200 Jahre.

Insofern steht sich mir jetzt ehrlich die Frage (und das meine ich wirklich nicht böse), wo der Sinn ist an dieser Stelle weiter zu diskutieren, wenn die zusammenkondensierte Antwort letztlich immer wieder auf ein "der Markt wird es schon richten" hinausläuft?


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Anmerkung: so funktioniert das nicht. Die umgelegten Kosten bleiben auf der Miete und erhöhen sie dauerhaft, völlig gleich ob die durch die "Modernisierung" verursachten Kosten irgendwann längst wieder drin sind oder nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja das die Modernisierung dauerhaft in der Miete verankert wird und nicht nur für die Dauer um die Kosten zu decken - das wird bereits besprochen. Noch ist es so, aber das ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt. 
Hier gilt es, einen Mittelweg zu finden. Die Möglichkeit das der Immobilienbesitzer investiert und energetisch saniert etc. und nicht auf seinen Kosten sitzen bleibt - diese sanierung/modernisierung tragen die Mieter, der Immobilienbesitzer geht nur das Risiko ein, vorher zu investieren und dafür soll der ja auch was bekommen. Wenn sich das nicht lohnt, haben wir in wenigen Jahren hier nur Bruchbuden und keine Sau denkt dann mehr an die Umwelt/Klimaschutz-Geschichten die ja eigentlich der Auslöser dafür sind.

Und es gibt viele Beispiele wo der Markt sich selbst wunderbar reguliert ohne das Papa Staat da in jedes Loch reinguggt und überall alles kontrolliert.
Klar, Immobilien sind nicht flexibel, aber es gibt aktuell immer noch kein Grundrecht auf Wohnung und vor allem nicht ein Grundrecht auf eine Wohnung in einer teuren Gegend die man sich nicht leisten kann. 
Vermieter sind klug und es sind Geschäftsleute. Die sind Gesetzen immer 3 Schritte voraus. Wenn sie diese nicht als Lobby mitbestimmen, suchen die sich sofort Anwälte und Berater die jegliche Schlupflöcher finden. Wie z.B. aktuell möbelierte Wohnungen. Wenn man das absägt, finden die sofort was neues. Anstatt extrem viel Geld, Zeit und Hirnschmalz darauf zu verschwenden, wie man den rein auf Gewinn orientierten Vermietern in die Eier tritt, sollte man den Markt selbst regulieren - durch Angebot auf einer Seite und Nachfrage auf der anderen.
Also mehr Angebot in der Stadt und mehr Nachfrage aufm Land wo es genug Leerstand gibt. 

Selbst Russen kamen auf die Idee, Grundstücke in Gegenden zu verschenken die dünner besiedelt sind, damit die Leute dahin gehen. Hat auch geklappt. Aber hier tut man nix.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn bei den Leuten nichts von den Gewinnen ankommt, dann sollten wir eventuell dafür demonstrieren das sie doch von den massiven Gewinnen profitieren?



Oder dafür, dass ihnen weniger Geld aus der Tasche gezogen wird. Das sind zwei Seiten einer Medaille. Und wenn alle wenig Zahlen, aber nur ein paar Immobilienbesitzer so richtig zulangen, dann ist offensichtlich, auf welcher Seite der Gleichung weniger Anpassungen notwendig sind. Vom internationalen Vergleich mal ganz abgesehen - Deutschland ist, HartzIV zum Trotz, noch immer ein absolute Hochlohn- und Hochpreisland. Daraus resultieren auch zahlreiche regulatorische Probleme, weil es eben sehr attraktiv ist, Waren oder Arbeitskraft günstig aus dem Ausland zu holen, während rein heimische Arbeiter/Unternehmen Probleme bekommen. Hier noch höhere Löhne (und damit flächendeckend noch höhere Preise) zu fordern, nur um zu hohe Mieten zu kompensieren, ist schwachsinnig. Und außerdem vollkommen nutzlos, solange nicht verhindert wird, dass die Mieten analog noch weiter angehoben werden. Das Machtgefüge zwischen Mieter und Vermieter wird durch deinen "Vorschlag" schließlich nicht geändert. Letzterer nimmt sich heute so viel, wie er kriegen kann und wenn wie-durch-ein-Wunder in Zukunft mehr da sein sollte, nimmt er eben entsprechend mehr. Die Situation des Mieters bessert sich kein Bißchen.



> Und ja, IT zahlt mehr. Auch Startups in der IT zahlen mehr. Warum? Na weil Arbeit bezahlt werden soll. Wir schuften auch am Wochenende und rund um die Uhr, weil das Projekt nun mal auf 24/7 Service basiert. Deswegen bin ich auch zu unchristlichen Zeiten und am Wochenende online. Alles hat Vor-&Nachteile.



Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Für das Gehalt von drei Jobs tatsächlich die potentiellen Arbeitszeiten von zwei Jobs abdecken zu müssen, die andere tatsächlich beide abrackern? Du armer.



> Ich will aber auch das andere Berufe den Leuten ein anständiges Leben in der Mittelschicht ermöglichen



Argumentierst (und wenn, das nicht nur leere Worthülsen sind) aber fleißig für die Gegenrichtung.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Da wären Statistiken wirklich mal interessant...
> Allerdings glaube ich nicht unbedingt, dass aufs Land ziehen ein finanzieller Nachteil ist. Meist sind dort die Grundstücks- oder Mietpreise so viel niedriger (außer vielleicht im unmittelbaren Speckgürtel), dass die Kosten für ein Auto da glatt untergehen.  Da hat man am Wohnort halt Ruhe und hat sogar noch die mehr oder weniger unbegrenzte Mobilität als Vorteil - gegenüber den längeren Arbeitswegen als Nachteil.



Hängt von der Gehaltsklasse und der Denkweise ab. Um sehr, sehr viel billiger zu sein, musst du in den Metropolregionen locker 1-2 h pro Tag in kauf nehmen. Das fällt für mich einfach nur unter Selbstzerfleischung (und sollte bei den Krankenkassengebühren eingepreist werden), aber das machen relativ wenige wie man unschwer am Pendel-nicht-Verkehr in entsprechendem Abstand zu Stadt erkennen kann. Das Groß kommt aus den naheliegenden Vororten mit entsprechend hohen Preisen, die oft sogar noch über den günstigeren Angeboten in der Stadt liegen. Dank der Pendler gibt es ja genug Hauptverkehrsstraßen, in deren Nähe nur die (sehr vielen) wohnen, die sich halt nichts besseres leisten können...



> Aber ja, dass man aufs Land zieht und dann (mit dem Auto) in die Stadt zum Arbeiten fährt... Ja... Ich meine, verübeln kann ichs den Leuten nicht, aber schei*e ist es durchaus, da gebe ich dir recht.



Ich wär für 5-10 € City-Maut pro Einfahrt und exakt NULL Parkplätze, die nicht entweder für Anwohner reserviert sind oder 1-2 € pro Stunde kosten. Für jemanden, der was großes kaufen muss, ist das gelegentlich überhaupt keine Summe. 3-4 mal im Jahr 10 € und fertig, den Rest der Zeit ÖPNV nutzen. Aber diejenigen, die 22 mal im Monat für 10 h Stunden in die Stadt fahren, würden sich umgucken*, wenn ihnen auf einmal 300-700 € zusätzliche Mobilitätskosten aufgebrummt werden. Davon kann man dann auch sehr gut Luftreinhaltemaßnahmen, ÖPNV-Ausbau und ähnliches bezahlen.

*: Ausgenommen sind natürlich diejenigen, die auch 800 € Mieterhöhung vollkommen okay finden und demnach 0 Probleme mit solchen Kostenmodellen haben werden.



> Auf der Straße kann man sich dem Fehlverhalten wenigstens entziehen



Wie denn? In dem ich einfach nicht dahin gehe, wo ich hin wollte, sondern ganz woanders hin? In dem ich mir eine neue Wohnung suche, wenn täglich eine Schulladung voller Smartphone-mit-Ghettoblaster-Verwechsler vorbeizieht?



> - und im Auto hat man halt höchstens die Rücksichtslosigkeit der anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer (und zwar sowohl dem Fußverkehr, als auch dem motorisierten Verkehr und auch den Radfahrern...) als Problem.



"höchstens" ist gut, zumindest in den Städten, die ich kenne, ist das mehr als genug  (genauer:  )



> Bei den Links und den dortigen Angaben frage ich mich gerade, ob die mit "Das Nettoeinkommen der Berliner Haushalte" in der interaktiven Statistik dort das Pro-Kopf-Einkommen meinen oder wirklich das Haushaltseinkommen.
> Das wäre ja eine enorme Diskrepanz zwischen 2016 und 2018 - die Haushalte mit 3200€ und mehr an Nettoeinkommen machen laut der Statistik dort nur ca. 1/3 der Haushalte aus.



Media-Einkommen werden immer pro Haushalt angegeben, weil da auch Faktoren wie Ehegattensplitting, Kindergeld & Co mit reinfließen, die man nicht sinnvoll pro Person angeben kann. Afaik wird meist auf 2+2-Familien umgerechnet, deswegen haben diese auch immer etwas mehr als doppelte Einkommen eines Singles, obwohl bei weitem nicht alle Familien zwei Einkommen haben.



> Nichtsdestotrotz - man braucht halt noch Geld für Notfälle, will eventuell auf Wohneigentum sparen, auch mal in den Urlaub fahren und sich auch im Alltag Annehmlichkeiten gönnen können. Und dann will der Staat ja noch am Liebsten, dass man privat fürs Alter vorsorgt (liest man ja in letzter Zeit häufiger, dass man über die immer höhere Besteuerung der gesetzlichen Renteneinkünfte die Leute in die private Altersvorsorge drängen will). Da kommt es halt nicht so gut, wenn man schon mit den Alltagseinkünften nur gerade so über die Runden kommt, aber für die Vorsorge nix übrig bleibt.



Immerhin muss man sich dann keine Gedanken um Pleiten in der Finanzbranche machen...



> Naja, natürlich sollten die Modernisierungen/Sanierungen einen Sinn haben, keine Frage.
> 
> In meinem Beispiel da kann man alleine mit dem Kokosfußboden und der Videogegensprechanlage an der Sinnhaftigkeit zweifeln, während die anderen Punkte wie eine Verstärkung der elektrischen Anlage, die energetische Sanierung oder die Sanierung der Warmwasser- und Heizungsanlage eigentlich eine selbstverständliche Geschichte (auch im Sinne des Umweltschutzes) sein sollten. Gerade in Zeiten des Umweltschutzes und steigener Energiekosten, wobei einem ursprünglich mal versprochen wurde, dass man man die steigenden Energiekosten durch die Einsparungen der energetischen Sanierungen einsparen kann. Stattdessen stecken sich die Vermieter das Einsparpotenzial ein und dem Mieter entstehen in doppeltem Maße deutlich höhere Kosten.



Angemessene Energiekosten verhindert die Politik ja, entsprechend gering ist das Sparpotential. Ich zum Beispiel verbrauche für Herd, Heizung und Warmwasser 1,61 € pro m² und Monat. Würde ich statt teurem Biogas den günstigsten Anbieter wählen, wäre ich bei unter 1 €/m² - und das im unsanierten (aber soliden) Altbau. Mit Ausnahme einiger weniger 50er/60er Jahre Leichtbaukonstruktionen (im Osten auch 70er/80er), die aber eigentlich längst alle abgerissen oder nachgebessert sein sollten, hat also niemand mehr Sanierungspotenzial als ich und selbst diese Fälle nur wenig mehr. Aber wer bitte schön schafft eine energetische Komplettsanierung für weniger als 108 € pro m² (1 €/Monat auf 9 Jahre Umlegezeit)?
Selbst wenn bei der billigst möglichen Sanierung ein Passivhaus rausspringt, das Warmwasser auf wundersame Weise kostenlos aus der Wand sprudelt und ein Perpetuum mobile zweiten Grades in der Küche spawnt, würde ich immer noch ordentlich draufzahlen, wenn sich mein Vermieter zu einer energetischen Sanierung inklusive Umlage entschließt. Realistischer ist, dass ich vielleicht 0,5 €/m²*Monat einspare, aber mindestens 6 €/m²*Monat umzulegen sind.

Und energetische Maßnahmen sind ja noch der !einzige! Lichtblick. ALLES andere bringt dem Mieter finanziell gar nichts. Wenn der Vermieter einen Balkon an die Südfassade klatschen will? Bringt mir nicht mal ideel was, denn da gehts direkt gegenüber deutlich in die Höhe und ich hab keinen Bock auf einen Balkon, bei dem mir der Rest der Welt auf den Kopf glotzt. Einen Fahrstuhl anbringen? Klar, würde die Sache mit den Wasserkästen einfacher machen, aber wieviel machen mir die wohl aus, wenn ich bewusst in ein Haus mit Treppe gezogen bin? Eben. Von Smarthome mal ganz zu schweigen. Das verbitte ich mir schon aus Sicherheitsgründen vollständig.



> Denn wie ich ebenfalls geschrieben habe: Eigentlich bin ich der Ansicht, dass solche Arbeiten eigentlich aus den Einkünften der normalen Regelmiete zu bezahlen sein sollten. Da sollten Umlagen, wenn überhaupt, nur in solch einem Maße erfolgen können, dass sie eine kleine Finanzierungshilfe sind. Aber nicht, dass man die Sanierungen/Modernisierungen zu 120% aus den Umlagen finanziert und damit sogar noch dauerhaft die Miete extrem steigern kann. Ergo: Die Umlagen müssen zeitlich (eng) begrenzt und vorallem in der Höhe deutlich stärker gedeckelt werden...



Aus der Regelmiete ist nur der Erhalt zu bestreiten. Alles, was die Mietsache qualitativ verbessert, kann vollständig umgelegt werden. Und da liegt meiner Meinung nach der Grundfehler: Die Kosten werden umgelegt, nicht der Nutzen berechnet. Letzteres wäre schon fragwürdig, da der Vermieter dem Mieter vorschreiben würde, was letzterer denn zu nutzen wollen hat. Aber selbst wenn der Nutzen objektiv gegen null geht, muss der Mieter zahlen, koste es was es wolle.

Und das eine lässt sich für das andere missbrauchen, siehe mein Berliner Beispiel mit den Balkonen: Balkon 1 war noch aus Ostzeiten und die Geländer mittlerweile angerostet. Das hätte eigentlich aus den Mietrücklagen in Stand gesetzt werden müssen. Stattdessen wurden die Immobilie mit neuen Brüstungen "aufgewertet" (tatsächlich hatte man durchaus 20 cm mehr Platz dadurch. Ob das auch an größeren Bodenplatten lag, weiß ich nicht - eigentlich müsste es das, aber siehe Rest der Geschichte) und diese Wertsteigerung konnte natürlich zu 100% den Mietern in Rechnung gestellt wurde. 15 Jahre später waren die Bodenplatten einiger Balkone rissig und die Armierung somit nicht mehr Rostgeschützt, dringend ausbesserungsbedürtig also. "Zufällig" hat der Vermieter aber beschlossen, sein Haus noch wertvoller zu machen und Balkon #2 durch neuere, breitere zu ersetzen (#3 war dann trotz zwischenzeitlich erfolgter Dämmung effektiv locker 50 cm breiter als #1. Also dem, für dass sich die Mieter durch ihren Einzug entschlossen hatten). Dreimal darfst du raten, wer diese erneute Wertsteigerung zahlen durfte und wer durch diesen glücklichen Zufall reichlich Instandsetzungsmaßnahmen gespart hat?
Das gleiche Muster sehe ich auch überall anders. Dachdämmung z.B. ist ökologisch und ökonomisch jahrelang vollkommen uninteressant. Bis es auf einmal durch das bestehende Dach durchtropft und dringend Reparaturen nötig wären, dann steht auf einmal eine energetische Sanierung an, deren Kosten zu 100% die Mieter tragen. Natürlich ohne einen Nutzen zu haben, denn eine Fassadendämmung wird zufällig erst genau dann dringend notwendig sein, wenn der Immobilienbesitzer eigentlich mal wieder neuen Putz aus den Mietrücklagen finanzieren müsste.

 



> Ich habe vorhin schon in den Nachrichten gelesen: Es entwickelt sich gerade mal wieder ein ganz neues Geschäftsmodell, mit denen die Mieten noch weiter gesteigert werden können - es wird zunehmend nur noch möbliert vermietet, mit horrenden Aufpreisen...



Noch besser ist "teilmöbiliert" mit den Möbeln, die die Vormieter da gelassen haben, weil sie in die neue (mutmaßlich kleinere) Wohnung nicht reingepasst hätten.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist das aber mein Problem? Kann ich für die Leute jetzt Gewerkschaften gründen



Gewerkschaften sind wirkungslos in Berufen mit deutlichem Bewerberüberschuss. Die Lösung kann nur über die Politik kommen.



> Das Problem der Gewinnverteilung zwischen den hohen Tieren, Aktionären und dem gemeinen Fußvolk müssen die unter sich klären.



Haben sie gemäß ihrer Kräfteverhältnisse geklärt: Die mit der Macht kriegen fast alles. Abhilfe würde eine angemessene Versteuerung von Aktienprofiten schaffen. Wenn ich 50% von meiner hart erarbeiteten Kohle für staatliche Einrichtungen abdrücken muss, wieso darf der Aktionär dann 75% von seinem keinen-Finger-krum-gemacht Einkommen behalten?



> Es gibt bereits gute Regelungen wie z.B. im Baugewerbe die für halbwegs vernünftige Löhne sorgen. Aber alles totregulieren ist auch keine Lösung, denn alleine der Verwaltungsaufwand und die Kontrollen verursachen enorme Kosten. Deswegen sollten die Leute aktiv werden.



Gerade im Baugewerbe ist die Regulierung uralt und wird aus Zeiten fortgeführt, in denen ein akuter Mangel an Arbeitskräften herrschte. Ähnliches gilt bei den Metallern und das wars dann auch schon fast. Seit Umsetzung des Wirtschaftsliberalismus hat meines Wissens nach keine Branche mehr so etwas erstreiten können (man erinner sich daran, was passiert ist, als die Lokführer ihre ebenfalls seit langem etablierten Privilegien selbst verhandeln wollten) und immer mehr Menschen arbeiten in Berufsbildern, die schlicht keine derartige Tradition haben. Bist du in einer Gewerkschaft? Kennst du ITler, die es sind? Glaubst du ernsthaft, du könntest eine aufstellen, wenn es mit den Arbeitsbedingungen auf einmal bergab geht? In Teilen der Branche, z.B. Spieleentwickler ist das in Deutschland längst der Fall. Ich sehe aber keine Organisation.



> 166€. Das beißt doch nicht und viel mehr kostet eine Modernisierung nicht pro Wohnung wenn da nicht gerade Luxus eingebaut wird.



166 €? Also 2-3 €/m²? Dafür kriegst du vielleicht den Boden neu gemacht, aber doch kein Haus saniert.



> Und so eine Summe kann praktisch jeder stemmen. Selbst mit Hartz4 sollte so eine Mieterhöhung noch tragbar sein wenn sie auf langen Zeitraum umgelegt wird.



Als HartzIVer hast du in Großstädten normalerweise ein Maximalmiete von um die 400-500 €. Damit du 166 € zusätzlich verkraften kannst, ohne aus der Wohnung zu fliegen, darf diese also vorher nicht mehr als 200-300 € gekostet haben. In einer Großstadt wie Berlin oder Hamburg. Wo ein Zimmer 500 € kostet.

Erde ruft Cryon1c...




cryon1c schrieb:


> Jetzt tun wir mal nicht als ob 166€ viel Geld wären heutzutage. Bei Spritpreisen von 1,30€/Liter, Stromkosten von 0,26€+ pro kWh usw. sind 166€ aktuell Kleingeld.



Erde ruft nochmal Cryon1c: Das Median-Einkommen eines Single-Haushaltes in Berlin wurde in diesem Thread bereits verlinkt. 166 € entsprechen >10% davon. Wer das für Kleingeld hält, glaubt auch dass man mit >1 Million zum Mittelstand gehört. 

Ich weiß nicht, wie man dich von deiner Luxuspalme runterbringen soll, aber ich glaube ehe du mal 6 Monate auf HartzIV-Niveau gelebt hast, wirst du wohl nicht kapieren, was in Deutschland läuft.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Mai 2019)

Nur habe ich einige Zeit mit Hartz4-Einkommen gelebt, man muss die Zeit zwischen Jobs auch mal überbrücken. Genauer gesagt war das ein 450€-Job + aufstocken, ergo Hartz4 level.
Ich kenne das ganz genau, deswegen sage ich ja - für Vollzeit beschäftigte Menschen sind 166€ kein Thema. Und Hartz4 - das geht dann sowieso über das Jobcenter. In Städten wo bereits Wohnungsmangel herrscht, zahlen die auch wesentlich mehr, weil sie die Leute nicht auf die Straße setzen können und ein Umzug ausgeschlossen ist wenn keine Sozialwohnung vorhanden ist. 
Klar ist kacke, kannst dir nix leisten, keine Verträge weil du sonst nix hast, aber für grundlegendes recht das und für ne Wohnung auch. Hartz4 ist dafür gedacht, dich am Leben zu halten und dir kein Leben auf dem Level der arbeitenden Bevölkerung bieten. Finde ich nicht gut, Hartz4 ist zu niedrig, aber wenn man das anhebt auf z.B. 500-550€ Regelsatz + Übernahme der Miete und Nebenkosten, laufen alle Arbeiter mit Mindestlohn mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln auf der Straße weil denen genau so viel bleibt trotz Arbeit. 
Das Gefälle zwischen Mindestlohn und gutem Gehalt sollte endlich angepasst werden - und das ausgehend von den Leuten die das erwirtschaften. 
Meine Mutti bekommt übrigens auch 730€ Rente weil sie hier nicht gearbeitet hat und kurz vor der Rente eingewandert ist als Spätaussiedlerin. Deswegen wohnt sie auch am Stadtrand, ich werde die doch nicht in die Innenstadt mit 15€/m² bringen. Ich stecke der auch bissl was zu, Urlaub hier, mal was neues kaufen da. 
Daher sage mir nicht ich kenne hier die Verhältnisse nicht. Ich kenne sie wohl, will auch das sie sich ändern, aber nicht durch Politiker sondern durch die Leute.

Ich sagte ja - 166€ pro Monat auf 10 Jahre, 20.000 insgesamt - das reicht für eine einfache energetische Sanierung. Also Fenster, Dämmung + irgendeine Kleinigkeit. 20.000€ pro Wohnung ist kein Pappenstiel. Klar kann der Vermieter auch so sanieren das da 120.000€ pro Wohnung fällig werden, das ist dann aber eine Luxussanierung wenn man bei einer 300.000€ Wohnung noch 120.000 reinknallt. 
Die Luxuspalme kannste behalten 

Es ist nun mal so, wohnen in einer angesagten Gegend in einer Metropole ist teuer, egal welches Land du nimmst, das ist nun mal so. Ich kenne keine Hauptstadt wo die Immobilienpreise und Mieten auf einem ähnlichen Level sind wie in Kleinstädten im selben Land, so was gibt es auf unserem Planeten nicht. Die Schere zwischen Hauptstadt und Region wird immer größer und das betrifft folgendes: Mieten, Immobilienpreise und Löhne. 

Ist in den USA nicht anders. Kannst in Minnesota  leben, verdienst da deine 2400$ nach Steuern und kannst dir für 800$ n Haus mieten. Oder du lebst in San Francisco, verdienst 6000$ und zahlst 3500$ für die gleiche Bude. 

Man hat teure Ecken und günstige Ecken. Und eine Hauptstadt in einem hochentwickelten Land ist immer ne teure Ecke verglichen mit dem Rest. 

Bei unserer Politik würde ich mich nicht drauf verlassen - wer das tut, der ist schon verlassen. Dabei ist es egal welche Partei, die sind alle zahnlos oder gemeingefährlich, aber nicht nützlich. Die Leute sollten endlich mal mehr regeln. Volksabstimmungen usw. sollten nicht nur bei irgendwelchen krummen Vorschlägen umgesetzt werden wie die Enteignung von Privatfirmen sondern bei ganz anderen Problemen die so was gar nicht entstehen lassen.  Die Politiker hier haben bewiesen das sie zahnlos und teils auch hirnlos sind. Wären sie wenigstens nur käuflich und würden sie für die Lobby bücken, wäre das ja nur halb so schlimm, aber auch Sachen die keine Lobby betreffen, versagen sie. Bestes Beispiel - Breitbandausbau und die Ziele. Von denen erwartest du was?) Na da kannste lange warten


----------



## DKK007 (6. Mai 2019)

Deswegen ist der Volksentscheid schon mal eine gute Sache. Wenn es die Politiker selber nicht machen wollen, entscheiden die Bürger halt selber darüber. 
Das Beschlagnahmen  von kriminellem Vermögen ist auch Tagesgeschäft bei den Staatsanwaltschaften. Verschaerfte Regeln ermoeglichten Beschlagnahmung von Immobilien in Berlin



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Hartz4 - das geht dann sowieso über das Jobcenter.



Nicht immer. Das Job-Center kann auch ganz schnell die Zahlungen inkl. Miete komplett einstellen. Dann sitzen die Leute auf der Straße. 

Debatte um Hartz-IV-Sanktionen | Telepolis


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur habe ich einige Zeit mit Hartz4-Einkommen gelebt, man muss die Zeit zwischen Jobs auch mal überbrücken. Genauer gesagt war das ein 450€-Job + aufstocken, ergo Hartz4 level.
> Ich kenne das ganz genau, deswegen sage ich ja - für Vollzeit beschäftigte Menschen sind 166€ kein Thema. Und Hartz4 - das geht dann sowieso über das Jobcenter. In Städten wo bereits Wohnungsmangel herrscht, zahlen die auch wesentlich mehr, weil sie die Leute nicht auf die Straße setzen können und ein Umzug ausgeschlossen ist wenn keine Sozialwohnung vorhanden ist.



Äh nö - genau auf die Art sind schon nicht einige HartzIVer obdachlos geworden. Die zahlen nicht anähernd soviel mehr, wie Wohnungen in vielen Städten kosten.



> Ich sagte ja - 166€ pro Monat auf 10 Jahre, 20.000 insgesamt - das reicht für eine einfache energetische Sanierung. Also Fenster, Dämmung + irgendeine Kleinigkeit. 20.000€ pro Wohnung ist kein Pappenstiel.



Ich habe keine Immobilie, aber Google spuckt spontan 300 bis 500 €/m² Wohnfläche aus. Deine aus Mietersicht bereits hohen Zahlen "reichen" für eine 40 m² "Wohnung"... 
Für eine Familie auf 80 m² sind das ganz schnell mal 400 € mehr im Monat (wenn es ausschließlich bei der energetischen Sanierung bleibt) und das sind auch die Zahlen, die man regelmäßig zu solchen Fällen hört.



> Es ist nun mal so, wohnen in einer angesagten Gegend in einer Metropole ist teuer, egal welches Land du nimmst, das ist nun mal so.



Hör auf auszuweichen. Wir reden nicht von "wohnen IST teuer". Wir reden von "wohnen WIRD teuer". Jemand ist in gutem Vertrauen auf eine vereinbahrte Miete einen Vertrag eingegangen (der aber der Gesetzeslage bedingt unzureichend abgesichert ist) und hat auf diesen aufbauend seinen Lebensmittelpunkt gewählt. Den Freundeskreis seiner Schulkinder. Hat nicht selten 1-2 Jahresnettoeinkommen in passende Möbel gesteckt. Partner haben ihre Arbeitsplätze so gewählt, dass beide in Reichweite liegen. Und jetzt kommt jemand, der finanziell ohnehin schon ein ganzes Stück besser dasteht, schnippt mit dem Finger und sagt "ihr bezahlt mir jetzt eine Wertsteigerung der Immobilie und wenn nicht ist euer Leben im Arsch".




> Man hat teure Ecken und günstige Ecken. Und eine Hauptstadt in einem hochentwickelten Land ist immer ne teure Ecke verglichen mit dem Rest.



Von welchem hochentwickelten Land ist München die Hauptstadt? Von welchem Düsseldorf?? Frankfurt??? Und wie kann es sein, dass in Berlin mieten verdreifacht werden wegen "Hauptstadt"???? Als ich das letzte mal nachgeguckt habe, konnten rund 50% der heutigen Landesfläche Berlins auf 4 Jahrhunderte Hauptstadtdasein zurückblicken. Haben die Vonovia-Opfer alle Mietverträge aus dem 16. Jahrhundert oder gibts da vielleicht noch irgend einen weiteren, nicht "natur gegebenen" Faktor?????



> Volksabstimmungen usw. sollten nicht nur bei irgendwelchen krummen Vorschlägen umgesetzt werden wie die Enteignung von Privatfirmen sondern bei ganz anderen Problemen die so was gar nicht entstehen lassen.



Das breite Volk kümmert sich einen Dreck darum, was irgendwelche Besserverdiener für "krumm" halten. Die Privatfirmen, denen es jetzt an den Kragen gehen soll, sind genau diejenigen, die die Politiker jahrelang in die jetzige Richtung gelenkt haben. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Forderung nach besserem Mieterschutz neu wäre, andere Lobbyisten waren nur erfolgreicher. Jetzt versucht es die Masse halt zur Abwechslung mal nicht mit Lobbyismus, der oft eine Frage des (hier fehlenden) Geldes ist, sondern mit einem Volksentscheid, der eben eine Frage der Masse ist. Mal gucken, was für die Privatfirmen bei rausspringt - wenn sie eine sozialverträgliche Einigung hätten haben wollen, hätten sie sich ja längst drum kümmern können, dass Zustände wie die jetzigen gar nicht erst entstehen 



> aber auch Sachen die keine Lobby betreffen, versagen sie. Bestes Beispiel - Breitbandausbau und die Ziele. Von denen erwartest du was?) Na da kannste lange warten



Wo bitte schön gibt es zwischen "keine Lobby" und "Breitbandausbau" eine Schnittmenge? Mir würde abseits der Dauerbrenners Automobilindustrie und Stromversorger kein einziges Thema einfallen, wo mehr lobbiiert und dampfende ******* in die Welt gesetzt wird als bei Breitband. Naja - 5G vielleicht noch, wobei das für viele dazu gehört.
Und erwarten würde ich in beiden Fällen von der Politik übrigens, dass sie Füße stillhält respektive Gesetze erlässt, die klar zwischen Unternehmen trennt, die eine staatlich zu definierende Grundversorgung bereitstellen wollen und solchen, die in erster Linie profitorientiert arbeiten. Und letzteren, namentlich allen derzeit in diesem Markt aktiven, gehört der Mittelfinger gezeigt.


----------



## Poulton (6. Mai 2019)

Da es hier ja um Berlin geht: Info 136: Hinweise zur Wohnung bei Arbeitslosengeld II (ALG II) | Berliner Mieterverein e.V.
in Verbindung mit der Kostentabelle unten: https://www.berliner-mieterverein.de/downloads/fl136-tabellen-119.pdf
Das Amt zahlt, entgegen cryon1c seiner Behauptung, eben nicht jede Miete und wenn man einen Vermieter hat, der gerne Arschloch spielt und mit allen möglichen und unmöglichen versucht die Miete zu steigern, hat man ein Problem. Da kann die Wohnung vor ein bis zwei Jahren sowohl in Größe, als auch in Hinsicht der Kosten, noch so angemessen gewesen sein.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2019)

Das Amt hat die Aufgabe, die Leute vor der Wohnungslosigkeit zu schützen und denen entweder passende Alternativen bereitzustellen oder die Kosten zu tragen. Ich sehe die Obergrenze mit Umzugsvermeidung und Härtefall bei mindestens 552€ für eine alleinstehende Person. Mag nicht überall reichen, aber da lässt sich immer was finden, nur nicht mehr in der gewohnten Lage, 
Wer ohne Arbeit darsteht, muss mit so was leider rechnen. 

Wegen dem Thema Lobby - egal mit oder ohne, die Politik hier ist zahnlos. Die kriegen auch Sachen nicht gebacken wo keine Lobby dahintersteht. 

An die Enteignung glaube ich nicht, dafür wird hier viel z viel auf die Wirtschaft gesetzt, denen pisst man nicht an den Karren. Die werden sich irgendeine halbgare Lösung ausdenken - Mietgrenze für eine bestimmte Zahl an Wohnungen oder so was ähnlich primitives. 

Und das Berlin jetzt nicht die teuerste Stadt im Land ist, das ändert sich noch. Denk mal nach, Berlin war so beliebt wie n Stein im Schuh vor nicht all zu langer Zeit. Boomt massig, Investoren kommen und lassen richtig viel Geld in der Stadt, das freut dort natürlich alle.  Gib dem noch 10 Jahre oder 15, da wird die Hauptstadt noch München überholen. 
Lage regelt bei den Preisen. Lage, Arbeitsplätze, Prestige, Lebensqualität, nenn es wir du willst. Das macht die Stadt eben gut oder weniger gut zum leben, mit entsprechenden Auswirkungen. Nur weil Berlin vor nicht langer Zeit als runtergekommen und billig galt, muss das ja nicht so bleiben. Städte blühen auf und sterben aus. Detroit any1? 
Beispiel USA - Washington DC ist auch nicht der teuerste Ort zum wohnen, aber als billig kann man das nicht bezeichnen, nur haben sich da diverse Städte stärker entwickelt und entsprechend haben sie auch höhere Kosten durchgesetzt bekommen.

Und wohnen wird teuer - das ist doch normal. Sprit wird teuer, Kippen werden teuer, Essen wird teuer, so wird auch wohnen teuer. Was ist denn hier billiger geworden, auch von den Sachen auf die man nicht verzichten kann? Mir fällt nichts ein. 

Und die 20.000€ um eine kleine 40-45m² Wohnung zu sanieren, ist OK.  Wer als Single eine 70m² Bude bewohnt, darf dafür auch zahlen - wie für alles andere. Familie ist Familie, da hat man auch höhere Einkünfte als eine Person erzielen kann. 

Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Wir haben die sozialen Wohnungen auf den Markt geworfen, entsprechend macht der Markt das was er soll - Gewinne erwirtschaften. Die Politik baut zu wenig und erklärt Wohnraum nicht zur "Grundversorgung" an sich, die immer gesichert werden muss. Unsere Politiker sind lahm, zahnlos, oft vergesslich und teilweise einfach faul. Denen traue ich einiges zu - mehr Projekte wie BER, noch weniger sinnvolles im Land und in der Außenpolitik, auf eine gute Idee bringen die eine ganze Wagenladung an Unfug, daher gilt hier erstmal - jeder für sich bis die Leute lernen, für das was denen zusteht auch mal den Hintern hochbekommen.

Klingt grausam? Naja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof. Wir haben hier alles was wir brauchen um in einem verdammten Paradies zu leben, wenn die Leute sich dafür einsetzen würden. Und für Klimaschutz, Energiewende usw. zahlen wir schon und das finde ich nicht verkehrt, deswegen bin ich auch für energetische Sanierung und Aufwertung der Wohnungen. Selbst wenn es jemand für überflüssig hält, jedes bisschen bringt was und wir können uns es locker leisten. Vor allem dann wenn mehr Leute ihren Pobacken zusammenkneifen und sich für mehr Geld bewegen was sie dann entsprechend auch umweltbewusst ausgeben (selbst einfachste Dinge brauchen Geld - wer Bio oder Vegan essen will, zahlt ordentlich drauf, wer ein sparsames Auto haben will muss auch tief in die Tasche greifen, Technologien bezahlen sich nicht von selbst. Wer Strom produzieren will und die Fläche dafür hat, muss für Solarpanels zahlen. Die Liste ist endlos und Leute ohne Geld können sich das nicht leisten).


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wohnen wird teuer - das ist doch normal. Sprit wird teuer, Kippen werden teuer, Essen wird teuer, so wird auch wohnen teuer. Was ist denn hier billiger geworden, auch von den Sachen auf die man nicht verzichten kann? Mir fällt nichts ein.



Nur steigen halt die Löhne nicht entsprechend. Die sind zwischen 2007 und 2012 gerade mal um 3,3% gestiegen. http://www.bpb.de/politik/innenpoli...chland-und-europa?type=galerie&show=image&k=3
Gleichzeitig sind aber die Mieten in den 5 Jahren von 400 auf 433€ und damit um 9% gestiegen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2019)

Noch interessanter: Von 1992 bis 2018 haben sich die Gewinne von (großen) Kapitalgesellschaften beinah verdreifacht, dahingegen ist die Nettoinvestitionsquote von 9,2% auf 3,5% gesunken. Dazwischen sogar mit einigen Jährchen wo sie nur zwischen 1 bis 2% lag. 

https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/W...en-pdf-5811108.pdf?__blob=publicationFile&v=6 (Seite 11)


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur steigen halt die Löhne nicht entsprechend. Die sind zwischen 2007 und 2012 gerade mal um 3,3% gestiegen. http://www.bpb.de/politik/innenpoli...chland-und-europa?type=galerie&show=image&k=3
> Gleichzeitig sind aber die Mieten in den 5 Jahren von 400 auf 433€ und damit um 9% gestiegen.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja wie man sieht, hat sich bei den Arbeitnehmern in leitender Position bissl mehr getan, bei den normalen Arbeitern und ungelernten ist praktisch nix passiert. 
Entsprechend geht die Schere zwischen Besserverdiener und Geringverdiener weiter auseinander. 
Das sollte sich ändern, wird aber nur dann passieren wenn die Geringverdiener endlich mal auf die Arbeitgeber zugehen und denen Druck machen.
Das Leben wird halt nicht billiger egal was man macht, deswegen sollte man sich um ein vernünftiges Einkommen bemühen, wenn man schon für einen Arbeitgeber schuftet.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das sollte sich ändern, wird aber nur dann passieren wenn die Geringverdiener endlich mal auf die Arbeitgeber zugehen und denen Druck machen.



Dann werden sie halt Entlassen. 
Wobei das immer noch besser als in anderen Ländern, wo sie dafür entführt werden: Marathonrede von Praesident Xi als Strafe


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann werden sie halt Entlassen.
> Wobei das immer noch besser als in anderen Ländern, wo sie dafür entführt werden: Marathonrede von Praesident Xi als Strafe



Na so einfach wirft man hier keinen raus, hier ists nicht die USA wo man heuern und feuern kann nach Lust und Laune.
Und natürlich verhandelt hier jeder über sein eigenes Gehalt mitm Chef. Man kann aber auch die halbe Firma mobilisieren, das ist sicherer.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na so einfach wirft man hier keinen raus, hier ists nicht die USA wo man heuern und feuern kann nach Lust und Laune.



Doch: Zeitarbeit: Anteil der Leiharbeiter auf Rekordhoch | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na so einfach wirft man hier keinen raus, hier ists nicht die USA wo man heuern und feuern kann nach Lust und Laune.
> Und natürlich verhandelt hier jeder über sein eigenes Gehalt mitm Chef. Man kann aber auch die halbe Firma mobilisieren, das ist sicherer.



Geht mit Sicherheit in einigen Fällen, aber nicht bei allen.
"Chef ich leiste gute Arbeit, kannst du mir mehr Geld bezahlen?" --> "Tut mir leid, kann ich nicht."
#Diskussion beendet.

Das "Wohnungsproblem" ist ja auch nur ein Teil des Gesamtproblems.
Ca. ein Fünftel der Arbeitnehmer sind Geringverdiener.
 Generationen von Politikern und Wirtschaftsweisen werden daran Nichts ändern.
Je nach Wirtschaftslage wird sich diese Zahl auch ändern, mit Glück ist es irgendwann nur 1/8......mit Pech 1/4.
Die Frage ist wie die Gesellschaft damit umgehen wird, wenn die Schere weiter und weiter aufgeht.

Witzig finde ich übrigens, wie hochsensibel vermeintliche Politprofis allein auf das Wort Enteignung reagieren.
"Das ist Sozialismus 4.0....." oder "Wer sowas fordert, hat in der Schule nicht richtig aufgepasst....." hört man da.
Dabei gibt es Enteignung schon seit ewigen Zeiten --> auch bei uns gerade wurde und wird enteignet.
Der Einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei uns nur die kleinen Leute enteignet werden.....und es jetzt mal mehrere Große treffen könnte.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Mai 2019)

Zeitarbeit ist so n Thema, das ist auch ebenfalls als Überbrückung gedacht und für Stoßzeiten wie Weihnachten für Paketzusteller wo man halt 2x so viele braucht.  Nicht als dauerhafte Beschäftigung. 
Da kann man auch was anpassen. Die Zeitarbeiter können sich nichts leisten weil sie nicht wissen ob sie den Vertrag halten können, planen geht nicht. 

Ich sags mal so, meine Firma kann mich auch innerhalb von einem Monat loswerden wenn sie wollen (außerhalb der EU halt), aber dafür werde ich entsprechend gut bezahlt. 

Und zum Chef gehen und nach mehr Geld fragen ist immer eine Option. Wenn man wirklich was leistet, bekommt man auch mehr, eventuell wird man auch befördert, das ist ja der Sinn dabei. 

Fakt ist, das Leben kostet mehr, nicht weniger. Wohnen ist ja nur ein Teil der Kosten. Auch alle anderen lebensnotwendigen Sachen kosten immer mehr und man kann da nur bedingt sparen (z.B. sind sparsame Elektrogeräte recht teuer, um da zu sparen muss man erstmal Geld haben - z.B. schon die ganze Wohnung auf LED Lampen umrüsten kann 200€+ kosten - das lohnt sich zwar, die muss man aber erstmal investieren). 
Deswegen sollen die Leute ja auch was verdienen, damit bei denen was übrig bleibt oder sie wenigstens den Lebensstandard halten können bei steigenden Kosten.


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na so einfach wirft man hier keinen raus, hier ists nicht die USA wo man heuern und feuern kann nach Lust und Laune.


Dafür hat man sich bestimme Nettigkeiten einfallen lassen, um das zu umgehen: Sachgrundlose (Ketten-)Befristung, Leih- und Zeitarbeit, Union Busting und Betriebsratverhinderung (mittlerweile ein eigener Geschäftszweig, ekelhaft), ...



> Und natürlich verhandelt hier jeder über sein eigenes Gehalt mitm Chef.


Kommt auch nochmal was anderes außer Allgemeinplätzchen?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Einzige Unterschied ist, dass bei uns nur die kleinen Leute  enteignet werden.....und es jetzt mal mehrere Große treffen könnte.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Jesusgottmaria. Da steht die Auferstehung der DDR, mitsamt preußischem Stechschritt und Yorckschen Marsch, kurz bevor.


PS: Und nochmal was zu Investitionen: Deutschland spart sich sein Wachstum kaputt - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de
ver.di – Deutschland spart sich kaputt


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Union Busting und Betriebsratverhinderung (mittlerweile ein eigener Geschäftszweig, ekelhaft), ...



Wobei ganz interessant ist, dass da im öffentlichen Dienst prozentual deutlich mehr Leute in der Gewerkschaft sind, obwohl da die Leute bis auf die wiederholten Befristungen im Wissenschaftsbereich recht gut aufgestellt sind bei der Jobsicherheit. 



			
				https://police-it.org/geschaeftsmodelle-und-geschaefte-der-polizeigewerkschaften schrieb:
			
		

> Polizeigewerkschaften haben in Deutschland eine enorm starke Marktstellung: Von den rund 311.000 Beschäftigten in deutschen Polizeibehörden [1] sind nur 7,1 % nicht gewerkschaftlich organisiert. Die Gewerkschaft der Polizei (GDP) ist mit rund 180.000 Mitgliedern die größte und einflussreichste Gewerkschaft im Polizeibereich in Deutschland und nach eigenen Aussagen sogar die größte Polizeigewerkschaft weltweit. Darauf folgt die Deutsche Polizeigewerkschaft (DPolG) mit 94.000 Mitgliedern und weit abgeschlagen mit ca. 15.000 Mitgliedern der Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter (BDK) [a] [2].






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ganz interessant ist, dass da im öffentlichen Dienst prozentual deutlich mehr Leute in der Gewerkschaft sind, obwohl da die Leute bis auf die wiederholten Befristungen im Wissenschaftsbereich recht gut aufgestellt sind bei der Jobsicherheit.



Das hat sich zum Teil ja auch in den arbeitnehmerfreundlichen Ergebnissen der Tarifverhandlungen der letzten Jahre ausgezahlt.
Nach den Jahren der Nullrunden, kam nun auch wieder etwas zählbares raus.
Man darf allerdings nicht vergessen dass diese Ergebnisse (leider) oftmals durch die öffentlichen Arbeitgeber unterlaufen werden.
Beispiel:
Du arbeitest in einer öffentlichen Verwaltung als Sachgebietsleiter und bekommst Endgeldstufe 11, durch die letzten Tarifrunden  (seit ca. 2010) bekommst du ca. 12% mehr Gehalt als noch 2009.
Das ergibt rechnerisch nur ca. 1,2% pro Jahr --> aber besser als nix bzw. vor 2010.
Das Ergibt je nach Erfahrungsstufe ca. 500€ Brutto mehr als im Jahr 2010.
Das ist erstmal schön für dich.........allerdings ist der öffentliche Arbeitgeber pfiffig, und hat bestimmte Bewertungskommissionen eingesetzt um zu erfassen wie hoch --> welche Stellen zu bewerten sind.
Nun fällt mehr und mehr auf, dass bei Neueinstellungen eines Sachgebietsleiters keine E11 mehr ausgeschrieben wird, sondern in den Altbundesländern z.T.: die E10 und in neuen BL die E9b.
Um es kurz zu machen --> wenn der neu angestellte SGL genau so viele Dienstjahre arbeitet wie du es bereits getan hast --> verdient er bei einer E9b *über 900€ weniger* als du.
Und so ist es nicht nur in den "höheren" Positionen.......auch die "neuen" Sachbearbeiter müssen viele Federn lassen, was früher eine E8 war, ist jetzt maximal eine E6.

Dann ist alles im weitesten Sinne legal.....allerdings sollte der öffentliche Dienst auch immer Vorbild für die Privatwirtschaft sein.....nun sagen wir mal, er wird diesem Vorbild nicht mehr vollständig gerecht.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Wobei bei den Stellen wo IT-Fachkräfte gesucht werden ging es eher nach oben. Während da vor ein paar Jahren die Sachbearbeiterstellen noch mit einer E9 ausgeschrieben waren ist es mittlerweile sehr oft die E11:
https://lka.polizei-bw.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/14/2019/05/Stellenausschr.-520_0419.pdf

Bei den Beamten hat man halt das Problem, dass man offiziell nur mit dem Einstiegsamt A9 einstellen kann. Behörden wie der BfV regeln das dann halt über 1000€ "IT-Fachkräftezulage". 
https://www.imagi.de/RundschreibenDB/DE/2016/RdSchr_20161214.pdf?__blob=publicationFile


----------



## aloha84 (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007;9846721[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Wobei bei den Stellen wo IT-Fachkräfte gesucht werden ging es eher nach oben. Während da vor ein paar Jahren die Sachbearbeiterstellen noch mit einer E9 ausgeschrieben waren ist es mittlerweile sehr oft die E11[/B]:
> https://lka.polizei-bw.de/wp-content/uploads/sites/14/2019/05/Stellenausschr.-520_0419.pdf
> 
> Bei den Beamten hat man halt das Problem, dass man offiziell nur mit dem Einstiegsamt A9 einstellen kann. Behörden wie der BfV regeln das dann halt über 1000€ "IT-Fachkräftezulage".
> https://www.imagi.de/RundschreibenDB/DE/2016/RdSchr_20161214.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



Das stimmt, allerdings aus anderem Grund.
Der Mangel an* gesuchten *Fachkräften und der wirtschaftlich guten Lage.
Auch Unternehmen suchen momentan händeringend IT-Leute, und entsprechend gut (je nach Region) bezahlen sie dann auch.
Und der ÖD befindet sich mit Unternehmen nun mal im Wettbewerb wenn es um Fachkräfte geht.
Übrigens, dass auch die Öffentlichen Verwaltungen flächendeckend IT-Leute SELBER ausbilden könnten, darauf ist man noch nicht gekommen.

Und um mal zum Thema zurückzukommen.
Und selbst bei diesen "gut" bezahlten Menschen, werden die Mieten, Bau- oder Kaufkosten zum Problem.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Übrigens, dass auch die Öffentlichen Verwaltungen flächendeckend IT-Leute SELBER ausbilden könnten, darauf ist man noch nicht gekommen.



Wobei im gehobenen Dienst ein Bachelor nötig ist. Da geht also nur ein reguläres Studium. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und selbst bei diesen "gut" bezahlten Menschen, werden die Mieten, Bau- oder Kaufkosten zum Problem.



Mal sehen, wie das in ein paar Jahren aussieht.


----------



## Kontinuum (7. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja das die Modernisierung dauerhaft in der Miete verankert wird und nicht nur für die Dauer um die Kosten zu decken - das wird bereits besprochen. Noch ist es so, aber das ist ja nicht in Stein gemeißelt.



Es ist aktuell so und wird ohne ein explizites Verbot sowie aufgrund nahezu keiner folgenden Kontrolle desselben auch die nächsten zehn Jahre so bleiben, da wette ich gerne auch Geld drauf, wenn du magst. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier gilt es, einen Mittelweg zu finden. Die Möglichkeit das der Immobilienbesitzer investiert und energetisch saniert etc. und nicht auf seinen Kosten sitzen bleibt - diese sanierung/modernisierung tragen die Mieter, der Immobilienbesitzer geht nur das Risiko ein, vorher zu investieren und dafür soll der ja auch was bekommen. Wenn sich das nicht lohnt, haben wir in wenigen Jahren hier nur Bruchbuden und keine Sau denkt dann mehr an die Umwelt/Klimaschutz-Geschichten die ja eigentlich der Auslöser dafür sind.



Du verwechselst an dieser Stelle Instandhaltung und Modernisierung. Instandhaltung sorgt dafür, dass dem Bewohner die Bude nicht zusammenkracht und ist zu 100% über die reguläre Miete abzudecken. Wenn der Boiler die Flocke macht, liegt es in der Verantwortung des Eigentümers, für diesen Boiler bereits ausreichend Rücklagen aus den vergangenen Mieterträgen zurückgelegt zu haben, um einen adequaten Ersatz zu zahlen.

Modernisierung soll den Stand der Wohnung zeitgemäß halten, wobei leider niemand einen Unterschied zwischen "zeitgemäßes Update" und "Luxussanierung" macht. Zeitgemäß wäre es in der Tat, eine Einfachverglasung von 1950 zu ersetzen. Dass eine Modernisierung aber keineswegs zehntausende Euro kosten muss, kann ich dir ebenfalls garantieren. Nach oben hin sind da allerdings nahezu keine Grenzen vorhanden.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und es gibt viele Beispiele wo der Markt sich selbst wunderbar reguliert ohne das Papa Staat da in jedes Loch reinguggt und überall alles kontrolliert.
> Klar, Immobilien sind nicht flexibel, aber es gibt aktuell immer noch kein Grundrecht auf Wohnung und vor allem nicht ein Grundrecht auf eine Wohnung in einer teuren Gegend die man sich nicht leisten kann.
> Vermieter sind klug und es sind Geschäftsleute. Die sind Gesetzen immer 3 Schritte voraus. Wenn sie diese nicht als Lobby mitbestimmen, suchen die sich sofort Anwälte und Berater die jegliche Schlupflöcher finden. Wie z.B. aktuell möbelierte Wohnungen. Wenn man das absägt, finden die sofort was neues. Anstatt extrem viel Geld, Zeit und Hirnschmalz darauf zu verschwenden, wie man den rein auf Gewinn orientierten Vermietern in die Eier tritt, sollte man den Markt selbst regulieren - durch Angebot auf einer Seite und Nachfrage auf der anderen.
> Also mehr Angebot in der Stadt und mehr Nachfrage aufm Land wo es genug Leerstand gibt.



Aktuell bestehen deutliche Hinweise auf eine mangelnde Funktionsfähigkeit der Märkte in dem Sektor. Denn wir sehen nicht nur die extremen Auswüchse, wie in den zahlreichen medialen Beispielen (die zugegeben aufgebauscht werden können) - mittlerweile haben wir handfeste Begehren auf Enteignung mit regional zehntausenden Unterstützern und regelmäßige Proteste in zahlreichen Städten. Weiterhin ein absolut abgehobenes Kaufpreislevel, das weit außerhalb einer Relation liegt, die eine Eigennutzung oder konservative, wertbewahrende Investition nahelegen (die Ratio des durchschnittlichen Jahreseinkommens zum Kaufpreis ist da ein guter Indikator). Dazu noch die gesellschaftliche Komponente der zunehmenden Gentrifizierung, steigende Gefahr einer Blasenbildung (wenn wir die nicht schon längst haben) und durch die starke Verbindung der Branche mit Banken (da Kreditbasiert) auch die hohe Gefahr einer Externalisierung der Effekte auf die breite Wirtschaft.

Aber gut, wenn du nach wie vor zu "der Markt wird es schon richten" tendierst und nur die Anzeichen auf ein Marktversagen ohne ein relevantes Gegenargument leugnest, können wir an der Stelle wirklich aufhören zu schreiben. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Selbst Russen kamen auf die Idee, Grundstücke in Gegenden zu verschenken die dünner besiedelt sind, damit die Leute dahin gehen. Hat auch geklappt. Aber hier tut man nix.



In Russland bist du Eigentum allerdings auch schneller los, als du "blyat" sagen kannst. Ein Kunde hat mir gegenüber mal fallen lassen, dass die fast so viel Schmiergelder wie für Anwälte bezahlen, nur um ihr Büro in der Moskauer City (das denen eigentlich gehört) zu behalten. 

Ansonsten wäre es eine Idee zur Verlangsamung der Landflucht - aber lösen würde es das aktuelle Problem halt auch nicht, weil die Leute halt schon aus gutem Grund von dort wegziehen. Was bringt eine Villa mit drei Morgen Land für 100.000€ im tiefsten Brandenburg, wenn man zum Arbeiten unter der Woche nach Berlin muss?


----------



## Poulton (7. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Aber gut, wenn du nach wie vor zu "der Markt wird es schon richten" tendierst und nur die Anzeichen auf ein Marktversagen ohne ein relevantes Gegenargument leugnest, können wir an der Stelle wirklich aufhören zu schreiben.


Was sagte schon die große Vorsitzende der CDU, Karrenbauer: "_die Wohnungsmisere stärker mit den Mitteln des Marktes beheben_" oder riet der Wissenschaftliche Beirat des Bundeswirtschaftsministerium, der sich wie das Who is Who der Neoliberalen liest und von der CDU handverlesen wurde: Verzicht auf sozialen Wohnungsbau und Mietpreisbremse.


----------



## Kontinuum (7. Mai 2019)

Fünf Mitglieder der Hayek-Stiftung - die sind nicht mehr Neoliberal. Das sind beinharte Minarchisten.

Aber zumindest kann sich die FDP freuen. 
Ich meine... die bekomme da eins zu eins die großen Parteiinhalte komplett aus der Opposition heraus in die Regierung, ohne dass sie selbst groß was machen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Da verweise ich doch gerne mal auf die Anstalt zur Mont Pelerin Gesellschaft: Die Anstalt vom 7.11 17 (7.November 2017 ) - Die ganze Sendung am Stueck HD - video dailymotion


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da verweise ich doch gerne mal auf die Anstalt zur Mont Pelerin Gesellschaft: Die Anstalt vom 7.11 17 (7.November 2017 ) - Die ganze Sendung am Stueck HD - video dailymotion



Hört sich nach der Elite an, von der wir immer beherrscht werden, was ja einige Verschwörungstheoretiker so sagen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Bloß dass das halt keine Verschwörungstheorie ist.

Damals hatten die Neoliberalen ihre Wünsche mit Schröder (SPD) durchgesetzt.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Damals hatten die Neoliberalen ihre Wünsche mit Schröder (SPD) durchgesetzt.



Das fing ja schon vorher an mit Thatcher und Reagan in den 80ern, wo sie die Beschränkungen für die Banken aufhoben und die Banken machen konnten, was sie wollten.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Mai 2019)

Schau dir einfach mal die Anstalt an. Da wurde alles gut dargestellt. Die beiden gerade genannten kommen übrigens auch drin vor.


----------



## Threshold (7. Mai 2019)

Danke dir, werde ich mal machen.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Auch ganz interessant, wie die Themen so entstehen: "Die Anstalt" – wie eine Satiresendung zum Aufklaerungsinstrument wurde | MDR.DE


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2019)

Ich lasse das mal hier so stehen:
Mieten in Deutschland sinken erstmals seit mehr als zehn Jahren

Der Trend war abzusehen, der Markt reguliert sich selbst.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Trend war abzusehen, der Markt reguliert sich selbst.


Halbwahrheiten, wie immer.


> Gemessen am ersten Quartal 2018 kletterten die Neuvertragsmieten, die die aktuelle Richtung am Immobilienmarkt signalisieren, indes weiter um 2,0 Prozent.





> Hier sei eine sinkende Umzugsbereitschaft der Mieter zu erkennen, sagte Leutner. „Wer umzieht, muss in der Regel je Quadratmeter mit einer deutlich höheren Miete rechnen.“



Das Märchen von der Marktselbstregulation soll wohl vom Wolfscharakter des Kapitalismus ablenken und von der zyklischen und permanenten Krise.

Da der Staat das magische Viereck nicht einhalten kann, bedient man sich solcher Parolen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2019)

Warte einfach mal ab. Gerade im Luxussegment werden die nicht mehr teurer. Die gehobene Klasse verlangsamt sich auch gemessen an der Ausstattung usw.
Das wird sich durch die ganzen Bereiche runter zu den Sozialwohnungen durchziehen und sich einpegeln nach einigen Jahren oder Jahrzehnten. 
Weil man nicht einfach die Mieten durch die Decke pressen kann, denn irgendwann mietet keiner wenn es sich nicht lohnt.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2019)

Herr Lindner, sind sie es?


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Warte einfach mal ab. Gerade im Luxussegment werden die nicht mehr teurer.



Wen interessiert denn das Luxussegment?


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn das Luxussegment?



Das geht von dort runter in andere Bereiche. Da von diesen Wohnungen nun mal nicht Millionen existieren, reagieren sie zuerst.
Der Rest zieht nach bis es sich einpegelt, warum auch nicht? Die Mieten können nicht endlos steigen, es gibt immer eine Balance zwischen dem was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen und was der Vermieter will, wenn man diesen Punkt erreicht hat, bleibt man da auch relativ stabil.

Luxussegment jetzt, gehobenes Segment später, danach irgendwann das Normalo-Segment mit großen Wohnungen, irgendwann sind die kleinen Wohnungen, Studentenbuden und soziale Wohnungen dran. 2030 oder so. 

Das Prinzip ist super einfach, wenn es zu teuer ist, holt sich das keiner mehr, fertig, aus. Dann gibt es Leerstand, wenn die Bude so n Jahr keine Mieter gefunden hat, fällt die Miete dann auch langsam - die Vermieter wollen Geld verdienen und nicht ausgeben.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Rest zieht nach bis es sich einpegelt, warum auch nicht?


Ist das eine Neuauflage der widerlegten Trickle Down Theory?



> 2030 oder so.






cryon1c schrieb:


> die Vermieter wollen Geld verdienen und nicht ausgeben.


Und deswegen werden zielgerichtet Wohnungen leer stehen gelassen, um den  Druck auf Mieter und Neumieter zu erhöhen und höhere Mieten kassieren  zu können.


----------



## wuselsurfer (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das geht von dort runter in andere Bereiche. Da von diesen Wohnungen nun mal nicht Millionen existieren, reagieren sie zuerst.
> Der Rest zieht nach bis es sich einpegelt, warum auch nicht? Die Mieten können nicht endlos steigen, es gibt immer eine Balance ...


 Du hast nicht nur vom Markt absolut keine Ahnung, sondern auch von der Geschichte.
Ein Brot hat ja auch noch nie über 4.- WE gekostet, gelle:

Inflation – Wikipedia .


cryon1c schrieb:


> zwischen dem was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen und was der Vermieter will, wenn man diesen Punkt erreicht hat, bleibt man da auch relativ stabil.
> 
> Luxussegment jetzt, gehobenes Segment später, danach irgendwann das Normalo-Segment mit großen Wohnungen, irgendwann sind die kleinen Wohnungen, Studentenbuden und soziale Wohnungen dran. 2030 oder so.
> 
> Das Prinzip ist super einfach, wenn es zu teuer ist, holt sich das keiner mehr, fertig, aus. Dann gibt es Leerstand, wenn die Bude so n Jahr keine Mieter gefunden hat, fällt die Miete dann auch langsam - die Vermieter wollen Geld verdienen und nicht ausgeben.


Trollerei vom Feinsten.


----------



## Threshold (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das geht von dort runter in andere Bereiche. Da von diesen Wohnungen nun mal nicht Millionen existieren, reagieren sie zuerst.
> Der Rest zieht nach bis es sich einpegelt, warum auch nicht? Die Mieten können nicht endlos steigen, es gibt immer eine Balance zwischen dem was die Leute bereit sind zu zahlen und was der Vermieter will, wenn man diesen Punkt erreicht hat, bleibt man da auch relativ stabil.



Du scheinst die Gier des Menschen zu unterschätzen.
Das werden z.B. Tonnen von Getreide gehortet, um den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben und selbst wenn das Getreide anfängt zu verfaulen, wird nicht verkauft, denn den Preis steigt weiter und das ist es, worum es geht.
Und mit Wohnungen ist es das gleiche. Wenn du den Preis nicht bekommst, bleibt die Wohnung eben leer, bis die Leute den Preis bezahlen.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du scheinst die Gier des Menschen zu unterschätzen.
> Das werden z.B. Tonnen von Getreide gehortet, um den Preis in die Höhe zu treiben und selbst wenn das Getreide anfängt zu verfaulen, wird nicht verkauft, denn den Preis steigt weiter und das ist es, worum es geht.
> Und mit Wohnungen ist es das gleiche. Wenn du den Preis nicht bekommst, bleibt die Wohnung eben leer, bis die Leute den Preis bezahlen.



Die Leute werden die überhöhten Preise irgendwann nicht bezahlen wenn sie nicht mehr verdienen. 
Es ist z.B. für meine Firma günstiger Leute außerhalb zu heuern als direkt in Silicon Valley. Das Preisgefüge passt nicht, deswegen sind wir flexibel. Wird auch deutschen Firmen passieren, wenn sie ihre Mitarbeiter in der Stadt nicht mehr finden, bewegen die sich raus und die Wohnungen werden wieder frei und alles balanciert sich aus. 
Wir haben Gier auf einer Seite und Vernunft auf der anderen. Niemand ist gezwungen in der Großstadt zu leben, alle haben sich dafür entschieden. Gut, es gibt Polizisten usw. die nahe an ihrer Arbeitsstelle wohnen MÜSSEN, aber das ist eine recht kleine Gruppe an Leuten die nicht so ins Gewicht fällt bei dem Problem. 

Der Markt wird sich in 10-15 Jahren einrenken, spätestens. Ewiges Wachstum gibt es nicht. Ewig mehr Rendite gibt es nicht, die Unternehmen werden global wachsen anstatt aus jedem Kunden das maximum zu quetschen (das hat nur Apple bislang geschafft, wachsen UND jeden Kunden auspressen bis er quietscht). 
Leerstehende Wohnungen verursachen Verluste, irgendwann rechnet sich das nicht mehr die leer zu halten und die Mieten sinken.
Zum Kollegen über dir sage ich ja nix mehr. 

Ich beobachte den Markt schon seit ner Weile, weil ich und Kollegen umziehen und man halt entsprechend drin schwimmt. Hochpreisiger Segment hat hier auch angehalten, es wächst nicht mehr was die Kaltmiete angeht, gibt nur eine minimale Fluktuation - weil die Anzahl der Kunden begrenzt ist und sich das recht schnell einpegelt. 
Neubau wächst auch langsamer im Preis, obwohl die Stadt nach wie vor denselben Zuwachs erlebt.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Mai 2019)

Das ist aber zu spät, wenn man sich die ganzen kriminellen Vereinigungen wie Vonovia anschaut.

Die Preise müssen jetzt runter.


----------



## Poulton (8. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leerstehende Wohnungen verursachen Verluste, irgendwann rechnet sich das  nicht mehr die leer zu halten und die Mieten sinken.


Immobilienmarkt - Was tun gegen spekulativen Wohnungsleerstand?
Leerstand - Spekulativer Leerstand – Wikipedia



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich beobachte den Markt schon seit ner Weile,


Ja genau. Du beobachtest den Markt. Hast wohl wie Axel Stoll die Mathematik dazu?


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ja genau. Du beobachtest den Markt. Hast wohl wie Axel Stoll die Mathematik dazu?



Muss ich nicht haben. Ich beobachte das Segment was mich interessiert, vergleiche die Mieten in verschiedenen Stadtteilen usw. über n paar Jahre (Screenshots helfen ungemein wenn man sich bestimmte Häuser ansieht). 
Natürlich kann ich nicht für jede Stadt sprechen, aber der Trend ist da - es verlangsamt sich und wird stabil. 

Und Preise runter sofort? Niemals. 
Die Politik wird nichts machen um die Preise zu reduzieren, höchstens um sie anzuhalten über einen längeren Zeitraum. Neubau dauert Jahre.
Eigentum von Vonovia, Deutsche Wohnen & Co. zurückzukaufen dauert auch. Und das bremst nicht die Ursache - mehr Zuzug als freie Wohnungen. 
Das wird Jahre dauern, eventuell auch 10-15 Jahre bis der Markt sich komplett ausgerichtet hat. Bis dahin werden die Leute sich aufregen wegen paar m² und dem Preis. 

Was ich nicht schlecht finden würde, ist den Mietspiegel einfrieren und das als Maximum zu setzen für alles außer Neubau, aber dann regen sich wieder alle auf - keiner kann investieren weil sich das nicht auszahlt und die Geringverdiener motzen auch weil sie den Mietspiegel nicht bezahlen wollen, so wie der aktuell ist.
Deswegen muss man den Markt entspannen - sehr langsam und ausbalancieren, damit die Mieten entsprechend hoch genug sind um Investitionen durchzubringen, aber niedrig genug damit sie sich die Mittelklasse leisten kann.


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht haben. Ich beobachte das Segment was mich interessiert, vergleiche die Mieten in verschiedenen Stadtteilen usw. über n paar Jahre (Screenshots helfen ungemein wenn man sich bestimmte Häuser ansieht).


Ja ne, ist klar. Jemand der von sich behauptet ein Expat zu sein und dementsprechend auch solche Gehälter hat, hat natürlich voll den Durchblick und ist wahnsinnig repräsentativ für die breite Masse der Bevölkerung. Du erinnerst immer mehr an colormix. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Deswegen muss man den Markt entspannen - sehr langsam und  ausbalancieren, damit die Mieten entsprechend hoch genug sind um  Investitionen durchzubringen, [...]


Die großen Wohnungskonzerne fahren ein Rekordgewinn nach dem anderen  ein, aber wehe man fasst sie nicht mit Samthandschuhen an...


€: Enteignungsstreit: Gruener attackiert Union - wegen 65 laufenden Enteignungs-Verfahren | Politik


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Natürlich kann ich nicht für jede Stadt sprechen, aber der Trend ist da - es verlangsamt sich und wird stabil.



Warum kommt mir da nur unfreiwillig "der Haide nimmt ab / wird weniger" in den Sinn?
Vermutlich weil die "Beobachtung" auf der gleichen "objektiven" Informationsbasis fußt?


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum kommt mir da nur unfreiwillig "der Haide nimmt ab / wird weniger" in den Sinn?
> Vermutlich weil die "Beobachtung" das auf der gleichen "objektiven" Informationsbasis fußt?



Hab ja extra nen Link gepostet damit so was nicht kommt 
Ist nicht einfach meine Beobachtung, es ist real - die Mieten verlangsamen sich in bestimmten Bereichen, steht auch so drin - Neuvermietung ist leicht billiger geworden. 

@Poulton - nicht ganz Expat, es sei den du meinst damit alle die für eine Firma im Ausland arbeiten ohne lokale Filiale usw. Ich reise für die Firma, es sei denn es betrifft Events außerhalb von DE, was noch nicht der Fall war (kommt vll noch).
Und mein Gehalt ist typisch für die Branche, sogar etwas niedriger weil Startup + es schwankt weil die Firma in $ rechnet, ich aber € bekomme und nicht nur das. Wäre der € deutlich stärker, würde ich auch entsprechend weniger verdienen z.B. 
Aber hier arbeitet jeder wie er will, wir haben offene Grenzen innerhalb der EU, man kann sich hier frei bewegen wie man lustig ist. In Bulgarien z.B. könnte ich wie eine Made im Speck leben da sich mein Gehalt nicht ändert wenn ich den Standort wechseln sollte. 
Ich will auch gar nicht die breite Masse sein, jeder ist individuell und die Gehälter sind so verschieden wie die Menschen. Vor allem weil es in vielen Bereichen keine Tarifbindung gibt - so sind diese Leute für ihr Gehalt selbst mitverantwortlich - was man halt mit dem Chef ausgemacht hat, basierend auf Qualifikation, Erfahrung, Bonuszahlungen, Überstunden schießmichtot. In einer Firma kann jemand locker das 1,5-fache von dem verdienen was die Kollegen in der gleichen Abteilung bekommen. 
Hier ist es leider noch tabu, über Geld zu sprechen, ist in anderen Ländern nicht so schlimm ausgeprägt, wird aber besser. Mit steigenden Kosten und steigendem Wohlstand wird das Thema offener behandelt, weil man ja auch sieht was der Mensch hat - Wohnung, Auto, Klamotten, Elektronik - niemand versteckt ein vernünftiges Gehalt hinter billigen Klamotten und fährt eine Rostlaube wenn der sich was vernünftiges holen kann. 

Die Wohnungskonzerne fahren Rekordgewinne ein, und? Wenn Apple oder Samsung oder Amazon hier Rekordgewinne einfahren, wird nicht so sehr gemotzt. Da sollte man sich freuen wenn die Wirtschaft hier wunderbar läuft und die Firmen über genug Geld verfügen um Leuten auch ordentlich modernisierte Wohnungen anzubieten - ich finde das nicht verkehrt. Die energetische Sanierung hat ja nicht umsonst so viele Regeln und Auflagen und der Rest kommt als Lebensstandard oben drauf - installieren von Aufzügen, Balkonen und vernünftigen, sicheren Gegensprechanlagen ist nicht zu beanstanden. Als jemand der einen vernünftigen Aufzug hat (wo auch das Fahrrad horizontal reinpasst) und einen Balkon und eine halbwegs aktuelle Gegensprechanlage mit Code (die regelmäßig Lieferanten verwirrt) kann ich das nur begrüßen wenn es überall installiert wird. 
Aber hier wird gleich das "mimimimi" rausgeholt, weil Balkon und Aufzug ja schweineteuer sind und man gefälligst die Miete billig halten soll und auf solchen neumodischen Unfug kann man ja verzichten, man hat auch ohne Balkon und Aufzug vorher überlebt xD


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab ja extra nen Link gepostet damit so was nicht kommt
> Ist nicht einfach meine Beobachtung, es ist real - die Mieten verlangsamen sich in bestimmten Bereichen, steht auch so drin - Neuvermietung ist leicht billiger geworden.



Sorry, aber das ist doch schlicht absolut null repräsentativ, vermutlich nicht mal für die Gegend für die du es gemacht hast, weil es nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des gesamten Mietsegments und Bestands (des Bezirks) abdeckt. Das wäre in etwa so als würde ich 20 Bienenvölker bei mir in Umgebung über Jahre beobachten und daraus Rückschlüsse über die Stabilität und den Bestand der anderen tausend Bienenvölker im gesamten Bundesland Brandenburg, oder gar Deutschland, treffen wollen und dabei zu dem Ergebnis kommen das da die 20 Bienenvölker stabil sind und leicht gewachsen sind, dies auch auf die restliche Population in Brandenburg umlegbar sein müsse. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Wohnungskonzerne fahren Rekordgewinne ein,  und? Wenn Apple oder Samsung oder Amazon hier Rekordgewinne einfahren,  wird nicht so sehr gemotzt. Da sollte man sich freuen wenn die  Wirtschaft hier wunderbar läuft und die Firmen über genug Geld verfügen  um Leuten auch ordentlich modernisierte Wohnungen anzubieten - ich finde  das nicht verkehrt.



Ob du es jetzt glaubst oder es nicht glauben willst, aber ja tun sie:

Vonovia: Wohnungskonzern knackt die Milliarde beim Gewinn - WELT

Deutsche Wohnen: Berliner Grossvermieter vermeldet Rekordgewinn | STERN.de

 Und natürlich wird / wurde sich hier schon beschwert, das Konzerne wie Apple, Amazon, ect. meisterlich darin sind Steuern zu "vermeiden", ist aber wieder mal an der Stelle nur eine Nebelkerze, da themenirrelevant. Davon ab was nützen dir "luxus"sanierte Wohnungen wenn die eigentlich relevante Klientel (die Leute die in der Stadt arbeiten) sich die Wohnungen in der Stadt überwiegend nicht leisten können? Wirklich fast niemand braucht / will in einer Stadt, an einer Hauptverkehrsader in der Regel, für bis zu 50% seines Gehalts eine teure Wohnung mit großen 3-mal sanierten Balkon bezahlen müssen, weil sich bei dem Lärm und Dreck des Verkehrs sowieso in 95% der Zeit niemand darauf aufhalten wird / kann.

Was die Leute aber möchten ist einen bezahlbaren Wohnraum von dem aus sie nicht 4h täglich zum und vom Arbeitsplatz pendeln müssen und so ihre sowieso schon knappe Lebenszeit für nutzlose Fahrzeiten wegwerfen dürfen, nur weil einige wenige Geldgeile Böcke meinen mit Luxussanierungen & Spekulationen auf Wohnraum ihre sowieso schon üppigen Geldbörsen weiter ausstopfen zu müssen!


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

Passend zu Berlin: Statistischer Bericht A VI 9 — hj 1/17 Erwerbstätigenrechnung —Erwerbstätige im Land Berlin 1991 bis 2017 (PDF)
Insbesondere die Aufschlüsselung von Erwerbstätige und Arbeitnehmer nach Wirtschaftsbereich.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist doch schlicht absolut null repräsentativ, vermutlich nicht mal für die Gegend für die du es gemacht hast, weil es nur einen kleinen Bruchteil des gesamten Mietsegments und Bestands (des Bezirks) abdeckt. Das wäre in etwa so als würde ich 20 Bienenvölker bei mir in Umgebung über Jahre beobachten und daraus Rückschlüsse über die Stabilität und den Bestand der anderen tausend Bienenvölker im gesamten Bundesland Brandenburg, oder gar Deutschland, treffen wollen und dabei zu dem Ergebnis kommen das da die 20 Bienenvölker stabil sind und leicht gewachsen sind, dies auch auf die restliche Population in Brandenburg umlegbar sein müsse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann zitiere ich mal von LVZ:
"Hamburg
Nach Jahren kräftiger Mietsteigerungen verzeichnen Immobilienexperten eine Atempause für Wohnungssuchende. Im ersten Quartal sanken die Neuvertragsmieten im bundesdeutschen Schnitt erstmals seit 2005 leicht, wie der Immobilienspezialist F+B am Mittwoch in Hamburg mitteilte. Gemessen am Schlussquartal 2018 fielen demnach die Mieten in neu abgeschlossenen Verträgen um 0,3 Prozent. Auch in Metropolen wie München habe es Rückgänge gegeben, so das Forschungsinstitut, das Daten für Mietspiegel erstellt und Städte und Gemeinden berät. Ob sich der Trend verfestige, sei aber unklar, sagte Geschäftsführer Bernd Leutner."

Das ist Deutschlandweit. Klar, jetzt kommts, 0,3% das ist doch nichts, ne kleine Schwankung, Ausnahme, wächst bald wieder usw. 
Ich sehe darin einen Trend der halt wirklich stimmt - die Mieten wachsen nicht mehr so wie vor 1-2 Jahren. Und das sind Neuvermietungen, die sind interessant. Bestandsmieten sind ja meist niedriger.

Und ich weiß das die Konzerne ordentliche Gewinne einfahren, muss man es denen übel nehmen wenn sie auf Gewinn aus sind? Da kannste auch den Wolf anmeckern weil der Fleisch frisst...
Die investieren ja auch massiv und holen sich das Geld über längeren Zeitraum wieder von den Mietern. 
Einige Seiten vorher sagte ich auch was das Problem der Leute ist - das Klientel worüber du sprichst. Sie verdienen einfach zu wenig für die Hauptstadt und werden sich einen Lebensstandard nicht leisten können der in Berlin üblich ist.


----------



## seahawk (9. Mai 2019)

Im Endeffekt ist die Frage größer als nur Nieten, die Frage ist wie soll Besitz und Vermögen verteilt sein. Kapitalistisch oder gerecht?


----------



## cryon1c (9. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist die Frage größer als nur Nieten, die Frage ist wie soll Besitz und Vermögen verteilt sein. Kapitalistisch oder gerecht?



Wenn bei dir gerecht gleich sozialistisch ist - definitiv nicht. 
Natürlich kapitalistisch. Wer mehr verdient, der hat mehr. Wer mehr hat, kann davon noch viel mehr machen. Wer weniger verdient, hat eben weniger.
Es sollte dafür vernünftige Grenzen usw. geben um Ausbeutung zu verhindern, ansonsten ist alles gut.


----------



## wuselsurfer (9. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer mehr verdient, der hat mehr. Wer mehr hat, kann davon noch viel mehr machen. Wer weniger verdient, hat eben weniger.


 Genau deswegen haben wir jetzt diese Mieten.
Wahrscheinlich sind die Deppen, die nicht so prickelnd verdienen, ja auch selber dran Schuld. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es sollte dafür vernünftige Grenzen usw. geben um Ausbeutung zu verhindern, ansonsten ist alles gut.


 Und was haben die Politclowns dafür in den letzten 70 Jahren dafür getan?


----------



## Lotto (9. Mai 2019)

Das eigentliche Problem sehe ich beim Thema Wohnraum und Mieten dabei, dass Dank Nullzinspolitik Immobilien als Inevstitionsobjekt so attraktiv geworden sind, vor allem in Deutschland.
Das führt dazu, dass Investoren (private und gewerbliche) Gewinnmaximierung auf den Rücken der Schwächsten betreiben (möglichst viel Geld einsacken, aber möglichst wenig Verpflichtungen als Vermieter wahrnehmen). Und die meisten Leute haben einfach keine Wahl, aufgrund des Arbeitsplatzes oder der familiären Situation. Eine Wohnung wechselt man heute nicht mehr so einfach in Ballungszentren, vor allem wenn die bewohnbar ist.
Verstaatlichung halte ich für das falsche Mittel, aber der Wohnungsmarkt sollte staatlich reguliert werden, so dass Grenzen gesetzt werden was Investoren aus einem Objekt herausziehen können. Denkbar wäre ja hier eine höhere Versteuerung der aus Immobilienvermietung erzielten Gewinne. Sprich, man muss es von staatlicher Seite einfach unattraktiver machen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Amt hat die Aufgabe, die Leute vor der Wohnungslosigkeit zu schützen und denen entweder passende Alternativen bereitzustellen oder die Kosten zu tragen. Ich sehe die Obergrenze mit Umzugsvermeidung und Härtefall bei mindestens 552€ für eine alleinstehende Person.



LOL.
Schön, dass du das alles so siehst. Aber weder hat das Amt diese Aufgabe (afaik nicht einmal auf dem Papier - wenn du was gegenteiliges sagen willst, wäre eine Quelle schön) noch wird es in den meisten Städten derart hohe Mieten für eine Einzelperson zahlen.



> Und wohnen wird teuer - das ist doch normal. Sprit wird teuer, Kippen werden teuer, Essen wird teuer, so wird auch wohnen teuer. Was ist denn hier billiger geworden, auch von den Sachen auf die man nicht verzichten kann? Mir fällt nichts ein.



Sprit wird teurer? Schön wärs aus ökologischen Gesichtspunkten. Im letzten Jahrzehnt habe ich schon mal 1,50 den Liter Super in Deutschland gezahlt (2,00 in Italien), jetzt sind die Preise gerade mal von 1,30 auf 1,40 gestiegen. Auch der Preisanstieg bei den meisten Lebensmitteln ist minimal/auf dem Niveau der Lohnsteigen (nennt man Inflation), nur wohnen schießt bei den Alltagsdingen exorbitant durch die Decke. (Zahlreiche Güter, die man sich nur in unregelmäßigen Abständen zulegt auch, aber auf die meisten davon kann man zähneknirschend auch verzichten oder auf gebrauchtes ausweichen. Aber Wohnen ist ein muss.)



> Und die 20.000€ um eine kleine 40-45m² Wohnung zu sanieren, ist OK.  Wer als Single eine 70m² Bude bewohnt, darf dafür auch zahlen - wie für alles andere. Familie ist Familie, da hat man auch höhere Einkünfte als eine Person erzielen kann.



Na wenn bei dir Kinderarbeit üblich ist mag das so sein, aber in Deutschland haben Familien die von mir bereits verlinkten Einkünfte. Und da sind 400 € extra mal eben so nicht drin. Es geht nicht um zahlen "dürfen", es geht um nicht-zahlen-können.



> Ich bleibe bei meiner Meinung. Wir haben die sozialen Wohnungen auf den Markt geworfen, entsprechend macht der Markt das was er soll - Gewinne erwirtschaften.



Wenn das der einzige Zweck ist, dem der Markt dienen kann, dann er bei der Versorgung von Menschen keine Daseinsberechtigung. Weg mit dem Markt, her mit der Enteignung. Für Wohnungen, die allein zum Gewinn machen dienen (und nicht in erster Linie zum wohnen) ist einer Gemeinschaft kein Platz. (Und in Deutschland im allgemein auch rein wortwörtlich/physisch nicht.)



> Klingt grausam? Naja das Leben ist kein Ponyhof.



Sagst du das eigentlich auch den Bonzen, denen ein Irrer den Benz abfackelt?



> Vor allem dann wenn mehr Leute ihren Pobacken zusammenkneifen



z.B. Immobilienkonzerne.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Zeitarbeit ist so n Thema, das ist auch ebenfalls als Überbrückung gedacht



Von wem ist das so gedacht? Von dir? Das wird den ärmeren 10 Millionen der deutschen wenig nützen. Auf Seiten der Firmen ist er für Kostendrücken, Umgehung von Tarifverträgen, Outsourcing und Mitarbeiterkontrolle gedacht. Und genau so wird es auch intensiv eingesetzt und da kann der Zeitarbeiter verdammt wenig dran ändern. Der weiß nicht einmal, wer seine Kollegen sind, selbst wenn diese sich in einem Fire & Dont hire Umfeld organisieren wollten.



> Ich sags mal so, meine Firma kann mich auch innerhalb von einem Monat loswerden wenn sie wollen (außerhalb der EU halt), aber dafür werde ich entsprechend gut bezahlt.



Das du auf dem Goldesel sitzt wissen wir mittlerweile. Solange du die Tierchen nicht nachzüchtest, löst das die sozialen Spannungen in Deutschland aber nicht.



> (z.B. sind sparsame Elektrogeräte recht teuer, um da zu sparen muss man erstmal Geld haben - z.B. schon die ganze Wohnung auf LED Lampen umrüsten kann 200€+ kosten - das lohnt sich zwar, die muss man aber erstmal investieren)



Wenn man sich ne ausreichend große Wohnung leisten kann, kann es das...




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei ganz interessant ist, dass da im öffentlichen Dienst prozentual deutlich mehr Leute in der Gewerkschaft sind, obwohl da die Leute bis auf die wiederholten Befristungen im Wissenschaftsbereich recht gut aufgestellt sind bei der Jobsicherheit.



Man hat allgemein einen höheren Organisationsgrad in Branchen mit langer Firmenzugehörigkeit. Der Staat ist da das Paradebeispiel, weil er sehr viel unbefristet einstellt, aber bei z.B. Metallern mit viel Innerbetrieblicher Ausbildung sieht es ähnlich aus. Überall da, wo der Arbeitgeber spürbare Nachteile hat, wenn er von heute feuert und morgen einstellt haben Arbeiter die nötige Kontinuität, um sich zu orgnisieren (auch wenn sie im heutigen gelebten Kapitalismus und Individualismus immer öftiger versuchen, sich zu Lasten ihrer Kollegen zu profillieren) und sie haben die nötige Bedeutung, um etwas zu erreichen. Ein weiterer Faktor: Die staatlichen Aufgaben kann man nicht outsourcen, die Arbeitsplätze sind fix an den lokalen Arbeitsmarkt begründet.

Aber wir haben einen immer höheren Anteil anspruchloser Dienstleistungsjobs mit Einarbeitungszeiten von wenigen Tagen, immer mehr Zeitarbeiter auf solchen Posten und immer mehr Konzerne, die spielend leicht Arbeitsplätze verschieben können. Selbst wenn mal eine Organisation der Arbeitnehmer gelingt, was nur noch bei wenigen, großen Standorten der Fall ist, sind die Möglichkeiten dann äußerst beschränkt. Amazon z.B. wurde medienwirksam bestreikt - das Hauptergebnis ist ein Ausbaustopp in Deutschland, stattdessen werden neue Packzentren hinter der polnischen Grenze hochgezogen. Zum Teil werden sogar Waren aus noch bestehenden deutschen Lagern dahin gefahren, um Pakete für deutsche Empfänger zusammenzustellen. LKW-Verkehr kostet ja dank Unionsmininstern nichts und in Polen hat man noch mehr, noch billigere, noch wehrlosere Arbeitnehmer und muss nicht mehr jedes Weihnachten Spaniern herankarren, weil die Deutschen doch tatsächlich auf sowas wie Lohn bestehen.

(Anm.: Wobei Amazon im Vergleich zu vielen Zeitarbeitern noch gut zahlt. Ich kenne genug Leute, für die wäre die Bezahlung als Picker ein Aufstieg, auch wenn umgekehrt durch die Arbeitsbedingungen der Job nicht besser ist.)


----------



## Poulton (9. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> LOL.
> Schön, dass du das alles so siehst. Aber weder hat das Amt diese Aufgabe


Primär Aufgabe der jeweiligen Kommune unfreiwillige Obdachlosigkeit zu verhindern.
https://www.vhw.de/fileadmin/user_u...FWS_5_2009_Obdachlosigkeit_D._Stollenwerk.pdf



> Sagst du das eigentlich auch den Bonzen, denen ein Irrer den Benz abfackelt?


Apropos brennender Benz: Mich wundert es etwas, dass es bei den Hausbesetzungen so ruhig geworden ist, trotz spekulativen Leerstand. 



> Ein weiterer Faktor: Die staatlichen Aufgaben kann man nicht outsourcen, die Arbeitsplätze sind fix an den lokalen Arbeitsmarkt begründet.


Das Grundgesetz steht dem glücklicherweise im Weg. Aber das hindert(e), allen vorran Union und FDP nicht daran, dass bis zur Kotzgrenze mittels ÖPP zu treiben: Gefängnisprivatisierung: Geheime Vertraege, versteckte Kosten 
Privatisierung von Polizeiaufgaben - Ein Rueckzug des Staates? (Archiv)



> (Anm.: Wobei Amazon im Vergleich zu vielen Zeitarbeitern noch gut zahlt. Ich kenne genug Leute, für die wäre die Bezahlung als Picker ein Aufstieg, auch wenn umgekehrt durch die Arbeitsbedingungen der Job nicht besser ist.)


Mir stellt sich bei den Pickern sowieso die Frage, wie lange das noch so geht. In Japan wird das schon im großen Stil von Robotern gemacht und nur noch für Sperrgut und Sonderformen werden menschliche Arbeitskräfte benötigt, Amazon hat schon mehrere solcher fast vollautomatisierten Versandlager in Betrieb und fängt an, weitere umzubauen und ein weiterer Großer, Zalando, fängt auch damit an.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Mai 2019)

Insbesondere wird in den Immobilen auch Geldwäsche betrieben. 
Geldwaesche: Nix sehen, nix hoeren, nix sagen | ZEIT ONLINE
Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter

Allein 50 Mrd. Euro Umsatzsteuer gehen pro Jahr in den Hände von Kriminellen und Terroristen. Das ist 1/7 des gesamten Bundeshaushaltes von 2018, welcher knapp 350 Mrd. Euro beträgt. Siehe: Bundestag verabschiedet Haushalt 2018 | bpb

Die Frontal21-Dokumentation: Der grosse Betrug - ZDFmediathek



			
				https://www.zdf.de/politik/frontal-21/der-grosse-betrug-vom-7-mai-2019-100.html schrieb:
			
		

> Durch organisierten Betrug werden pro Jahr 50 Milliarden Euro aus den Steuerkassen europäischer Staaten erbeutet - mit Scheinfirmen, die Umsatzsteuer hinterziehen.



--------------------------------------------



cryon1c schrieb:


> um da zu sparen muss man erstmal Geld haben - z.B. schon die ganze Wohnung auf LED Lampen umrüsten kann 200€+ kosten - das lohnt sich zwar, die muss man aber erstmal investieren).



Allerdings wurde es auch da mit der geplanten Obzoleszenz geschafft, dass die LED-Lampen nach knapp einem Jahr ausfallen. Ein paar Tage vorher flackern die immer mal und dann gehen sie plötzlich gar nicht mehr. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Kassenzettel schon in der Steuer sind, sonst wären die sofort zurückgegangen.

--------------------------------------------



Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos brennender Benz: Mich wundert es etwas, dass es bei den Hausbesetzungen so ruhig geworden ist, trotz spekulativen Leerstand.



Bei den Luxus-Immobilen wird sicher entsprechende Sicherheitstechnik verbaut sein, auch wenn die noch leer sind, womit ein einsteigen deutlich erschwert ist. Im Zweifel können diese Immobilienhaie sich auch einen Wachschutz leisten und wenn es der Nazi mit Schläger von um die Ecke oder eine Rockerbande ist. 
Wie in diesem Krimi: Herr und Frau Bulle 01: Tod im Kiez – fernsehserien.de


----------



## cryon1c (10. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings wurde es auch da mit der geplanten Obzoleszenz geschafft, dass die LED-Lampen nach knapp einem Jahr ausfallen. Ein paar Tage vorher flackern die immer mal und dann gehen sie plötzlich gar nicht mehr. Das Problem ist nur, dass die Kassenzettel schon in der Steuer sind, sonst wären die sofort zurückgegangen.
> 
> [/URL]



Hä?
LED-Lampen halten EWIG, mir ist noch keine einzige ausgefallen über Jahre und auch die neueren halten wunderbar. 
Elektronik heutzutage fällt nicht aus und geht seltenst kaputt, sie veraltet. 
Ich habe hier etliche Telefone rumliegen die zwar gehen (ab Android 4, vll noch älter), im top Zustand sind aber sie sind gnadenlos veraltet. Egal wie die aussehen usw. aber selbst als Zweittelefon oder Navi aufm Mountainbike sind die Dinger kaum zu gebrauchen da einfach zu langsam. Hier muss ich z.b. die Lanze für Apple brechen - deren Sachen leben wesentlich länger, sind wertstabiler und bekommen Updates über einen wesentlich längeren Zeitraum. 

So viel zu dem Thema. P.S. ich rede nicht über LED Lampen oder Strips aus Fernost vom Onkel Lao, die sind teils schon ab Werk kaputt xD Wer sich einen LED-Strip für 7,99 bestellt, kann einige tote LEDs in der Leiste haben - ab Werk versteht sich. Aber hochwertige Produkte sind noch nie ausgefallen, weder bei mir noch im Freundeskreis. Das ist ja der Sinn dahinter - man holt die sich nicht nur um Strom zu sparen sondern auch um nicht mehr an der Decke rumzukrabbeln und zwar mehrfach im Jahr. 

Zum Thema Geldwäsche: gibt Gesetze dagegen, egal womit Geld gewaschen wird, sie greifen. Man muss die Leute nur verfolgen. Ehrlich, es ist einfacher hier eine Wohnung zu kaufen als eine Prepaid-SIM mittlerweile. Das sollte eigentlich umgekehrt sein. 
Kenne ein paar Russen die hier investiert haben, ganz klein aber die wollten hier was haben. Kaufvertrag, internationaler Banktransfer, fertig, dann nur noch eintragen - natürlich auf die Firma. Weder das Bankkonto noch der Käufer oder seine Firma wurden angesehen, who cares - Kohle ist ja da. Bei solchen Transaktionen erwartet man doch etwas mehr  Man muss für jeden Furz wie Smartphone-Vertrag sein halbes Leben offenbaren, aber beim Immobilienkauf nicht. 

Und zum Rest - abwarten, Tee trinken. Ich sehe mir den Spaß noch eine Weile an. Glaube nicht das den Immobilienkonzernen was schlimmes passiert, gerade Vonovia und Deutsche Wohnen werden weiterhin fröhlich rumsanieren und durchmodernisieren. Speziell wenn es sich was ankündigt, werden die noch nen Zahn zulegen - denn sind die Kosten erstmal entstanden, muss sie jemand decken - z.B. Papa Staat wenn der diese Wohnungen aufkauft oder die Miete künstlich begrenzt. 
Wird auf jeden Fall interessant. Dazu noch Wahlen, mal sehen wer wohin kommt usw. Davon hängt auch massiv ab, wie sehr man den Markt anpinkeln würde.

Und wer vorher gesagt hat - Wohnraum ist nicht zum Gewinn machen da - na was sonst? War schon immer so. Wohnraum ist extrem schwer zu verwalten, weil er auch gewerblich genutzt werden kann und generell Eigentum ist. Und Eigentum ist hier recht hoch angesehen, wir sind hier nicht bei Stalin im Hinterhof.  im schlimmsten Fall zieht sich das hin wie Gummi und macht den Markt kaputt. 
Einfachste Lösung wäre - andere Bereiche so stärken das die Rendite dort besser wird und leichter zu erzielen, dann lassen die Investoren die Immobilien links liegen. Auch hier regelt der Markt. Sobald etwas nicht mehr boomt, beruhigt sich der Markt extrem schnell.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn bei dir gerecht gleich sozialistisch ist - definitiv nicht.
> Natürlich kapitalistisch. Wer mehr verdient, der hat mehr. Wer mehr hat, kann davon noch viel mehr machen. Wer weniger verdient, hat eben weniger.
> Es sollte dafür vernünftige Grenzen usw. geben um Ausbeutung zu verhindern, ansonsten ist alles gut.



Jeder Mensch sollte das gleiche Einkommen und Vermögen haben. Wir müssen den Arbeitszwang überwinden und den Menschen Raum zu freien Entfaltung geben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (10. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Jeder Mensch sollte das gleiche Einkommen und Vermögen haben. Wir müssen den Arbeitszwang überwinden und den Menschen Raum zu freien Entfaltung geben.



Wie soll das funktionieren?
Wenn die Reinigungskraft soviel bekommt wie der Softwareentwickler wird der Wohlstand sinken weil der Softwareentwickler dann einfacherere Dinge macht. Gibt ja nicht mehr Kohle für komplexere.

Wenn wir den "Arbeitszwang" überwinden wird auch der Wohlstand sinken, denn keiner macht mehr was --> keine Weiterentwicklung. Das Ende dann im Stillstand des Kommunismus.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hä?
> LED-Lampen halten EWIG, mir ist noch keine einzige ausgefallen über Jahre und auch die neueren halten wunderbar.
> Elektronik heutzutage fällt nicht aus und geht seltenst kaputt, sie veraltet.



Bei uns sind von 10 schon etwa 3 ausgefallen. Alle kurz nacheinander. 
Die ersten Generationen hielten auch noch ewig. Aber jetzt haben es die Hersteller halt geschafft die Lebensdauer auch deutlich unter 3000 Stunden zu verkürzen.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wie soll das funktionieren?
> Wenn die Reinigungskraft soviel bekommt wie der Softwareentwickler wird  der Wohlstand sinken weil der Softwareentwickler dann einfacherere Dinge  macht. Gibt ja nicht mehr Kohle für komplexere.


Normalerweise macht man die Programmierung weil es einem Spaß macht und nicht, weil man da viel verdient. Sonst hat man sich einfach den falschen Beruf gesucht. 


Btt: Wohnungsbau: Verbaende warnen vor "sozialem Sprengstoff" | tagesschau.de


----------



## aloha84 (10. Mai 2019)

DKK007;9850358[B schrieb:
			
		

> ]Bei uns sind von 10 schon etwa 3 ausgefallen.[/B] Alle kurz nacheinander.
> Die ersten Generationen hielten auch noch ewig. Aber jetzt haben es die Hersteller halt geschafft die Lebensdauer auch deutlich unter 3000 Stunden zu verkürzen.
> 
> 
> ...



12 von 12 ausgefallen, und die 12 waren nicht vom gleichen Hersteller!
Allerdings muss ich sagen dass das keine "normalen" LED-Lampen sind, sondern gekapselte, welche in die Halogenfassungen passen.
Solche halt --> HKV 10 Stueck 2.5 W LED Doppel-Pin Leuchten 250-350 lm G9 T 14 LED-Perlen SMD 2835 Dekorativ Warmes Weiss Kuehles Weiss Natuerliches Weiss 220-240 V 110-130 V / RoHs 5143572 2019 – €11.27
Wir tauschen sie regelmäßig im Baumarkt um.....ist schon eine Art Ritual geworden.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Mai 2019)

Bei uns sind solche verbaut: LED-Kerze E14, 2,2W, warmweiss 3,5x9,8 cm bei HELLWEG


----------



## Poulton (10. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hä?
> LED-Lampen halten EWIG, mir ist noch keine einzige ausgefallen über Jahre und auch die neueren halten wunderbar.


Nein, halten sie nicht. 



> Elektronik heutzutage fällt nicht aus und geht seltenst kaputt, sie veraltet.


Na da hätte ich mir ja gar keine Lötstation zulegen müssen, um meine alten Rechner lauffähig zu halten. Geblähte oder andersweitig nicht mehr brauchbare Kondensatoren? Gibt es nicht. Geplante Obsoleszenz bei neuen Geräten, teils auch durch den Einsatz von für den Bereich zu schlechten Elkos? Ist alles nur Einbildung... und überhaupt, der Markt würde doch soetwas nie machen, denn der Markt regelt alles...  



> Und wer vorher gesagt hat - Wohnraum ist nicht zum Gewinn machen da - na was sonst?


Nein, es war nicht immer so. Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitgesetz. Gab es bis 1990 in Deutschland, in Österreich bis heute. Wer heute hierzulande meint Wohnungen zum Selbstkostenpreis oder "zu günstig" vermieten zu wollen: Fall aus Berlin Vermieter ohne Gier: Zu fair fuers Finanzamt - taz.de
Fall aus München: Politik straft fuer zu niedrige Mieten: Zu guenstig fuer Muenchen - taz.de



> wir sind hier nicht bei Stalin im Hinterhof.


Kaum wird darauf verwiesen, dass bestimmte Dinge eben nicht den Markt überlassen werden sollen, schon steht das Ende der Bundesrepublik bevor und dass es nur noch Stunden dauert, bis das rote Inferno über einen hereinbricht. Dabei waren viele Bereiche des wirtschaftlichen Lebens, vor dem Privatisierungs-, Entstaatlichungs- und Deregulierungswahn der 90er und 00er Jahre, bedeutend stärker reglementiert und reguliert oder gar Öffentliches Eigentum.



> Auch hier regelt der Markt.


Der von dir hier mal wieder so viel beschworene Markt ist ein Arschloch.  Deswegen wurde er im Laufe der Geschichte mal mehr mal weniger guten  und/oder umfangreichen regulativen Mechanismen unterworfen und wird von  einer, hierzulande leider viel zu zahnlosen, Kartellbehörde überwacht.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hä?
> LED-Lampen halten EWIG, mir ist noch keine einzige ausgefallen über Jahre und auch die neueren halten wunderbar.
> Elektronik heutzutage fällt nicht aus und geht seltenst kaputt, sie veraltet.


 Hör endlich auf über Sachen zu labern, von denen Du nicht den Anflug einer Ahnung hast.
Ich bin Servicetechniker im PC-Laptopbereich.

Die Leute rennen mir die Bude ein.
Alte Laptops kommen da sehr wenig.

Die 10-15 Jahre alten Geräte sind so konstruiert, daß sie richtig Platz im Gehäuse haben.
Die neuen, hochkomprimierten, halten meist keine 4 Jahre.

Alle Altgeräte haben wechselbare Akkus, viele Neugeräte nicht.

Der einzige Killer der Altgeräte ist und bleibt: Windows 10.
Acer, HP, Dell und Packard Bell kommen regelmäßig mit Updatfehlern, wenn es MS wieder mal geschafft hat, ein inkompatibles System rauszubringen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch hier regelt der Markt.


Quatsch.
Der Markt regelt gar nichts.
Das war vielleicht mal vor 200 Jahren so.

Heute regieren die Monopole.
Ein Monopolpreis wird nicht nach Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt, sondern festgelegt.

Mein Monopolist heißt amazon.
Danach orientiere ich mich und schlage etwas auf, weil ich auch Service liefere.
Alle Großmärkte machen es genau so.

In allen anderen Branchen ist es genau so (Autoteile, Heizöl, Sprit, Lebensmittel, ...).


----------



## Two-Face (10. Mai 2019)

Natürlich gehen LED-Lampen kaputt, wer hat denn den Floh verbreitet, dass dem nicht so sei?
Bei uns gehen die jährlich kaputt, nur die, welche wir über einen Niedervolt-Trafo betreiben, funktionieren seit nun gut 7 Jahren tadellos.

Was Elektronik angeht, muss man sich auch vor Augen halten, dass die immer aufwändiger wird und immer mehr können muss. Integrierte Schaltungen werden immer komplexer, gewisse Rohstoffe wie Kupfer werden über die Jahre immer teurer, weswegen gerne billigere Bauteile verwendet werden.
Man kann das leider auch von der "guten, alten deutschen Wertarbeit" sagen. Wir hatten zuhause zwei alte Miele-Waschmaschinen im Gebrauch, die sind erst nach über 20 Jahren verreckt und haben zuvor immer anstandslos funktioniert.
Die neue Bauknecht war in fünf Jahren schon zweimal zur Reperatur.

Was den Wohnungsmarkt auf dem Land angeht:Kommentar: 
				Deutschland baut zu langsam, zu wenig und viel zu teuer - Politik - Aktuelle Politik-Nachrichten - Augsburger Allgemeine
So viel zum Thema, auf dem Land sei alles günstiger.
Man sollte auch endlich mal die Grunderwerbssteuer entweder reformieren oder gleich ganz abschaffen. Denn der Staat hat von diesen Einnahmen praktisch gesehen überhaupt nichts, junge Familien, welche sich ein Eigenheim leisten wollen werden dadurch trotz Baukindergeld erheblich benachteiligt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann das leider auch von der "guten, alten deutschen Wertarbeit" sagen.


 Gute, alte deutsche Wertarbeit:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Fast 40 Jahre alt, phantastisches Design (einer der schönsten Recorder überhaupt - meiner Meinung nach), absolut servicefreundlich (alle Baugruppen sind modular und wechselbar) und langlebiger als eine Mielewaschmaschine.

Bei dem Gerät hab ich den Antriebsriemen für 10ct gewechselt, kurz durchgeputzt und es lief sofort wieder.

Wenn ich den auf ein aktuelles Radio fallen lasse, zerspringt der Neuschrott in tausend Teile und wandert in die Tonne.
Am CR 7500 ist dann nicht mal ein Kratzer.

Der Nachfolger (CR 100) ist noch besser (4 Lautsprecher, 2 x 10W).
Damit kann man einen großen Raum mit beschallen.


----------



## seahawk (10. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man sollte auch endlich mal die Grunderwerbssteuer entweder reformieren oder gleich ganz abschaffen. Denn der Staat hat von diesen Einnahmen praktisch gesehen überhaupt nichts, junge Familien, welche sich ein Eigenheim leisten wollen werden dadurch trotz Baukindergeld erheblich benachteiligt.



Niemand sollte Grund erwerben dürfen. Grund sollte dem Kollektiv gehören und nur verpachtet werden. Einfach eine Erbpacht die solange Bestand hat wie das Grundstück für die eigenen Bedürfnisse genutzt wird. Also ein Haus bleibt solange im Besitz wie ein Erbe da auch drinnen wohnt. Eine Gewerbeimmobilie solange in Besitz wie die pachtende Firma es selber nutzt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (10. Mai 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Niemand sollte Grund erwerben dürfen. Grund sollte dem Kollektiv gehören und nur verpachtet werden. Einfach eine Erbpacht die solange Bestand hat wie das Grundstück für die eigenen Bedürfnisse genutzt wird. Also ein Haus bleibt solange im Besitz wie ein Erbe da auch drinnen wohnt. Eine Gewerbeimmobilie solange in Besitz wie die pachtende Firma es selber nutzt.


 Das wäre wahrscheinlich die beste Lösung.
Viele Spekulationen wären damit vom Tisch.

Und mit einer Wohnung kann man einen Menschen erschlagen, hat mal jemand gesagt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei uns sind solche verbaut: LED-Kerze E14, 2,2W, warmweiss 3,5x9,8 cm bei HELLWEG



Ich hab seit 2,5 Jahren acht von denen hier im Einsatz:
https://www.leuchtenservice-shop.de/LED-Leuchtmittel-L87-1
Bislang keine Ausfälle, kein Flackern und eine recht gleichmäßige Lichtverteilung, trotz des saugünstigen Preises.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Quatsch.
> Der Markt regelt gar nichts.
> Das war vielleicht mal vor 200 Jahren so.



Der Markt hat auch vor 200 Jahren nicht das Verhältnis zwischen Armen und Reichen geregelt. Kapitalismus trägt seinen Namen zu Recht, die Macht geht vom Kapital aus. Wer keins hat, hat nichts zu melden und wer nichts zu melden hat, wird immer dem mächtigen ausgeliefert sein, geht immer mit einem riesen Nachteil in den Wettbewerb. Der Markt kann nur das Mittelfeld in wenige Sieger und wenige Verlierer durchsieben, ansonsten beschränkt er sich darauf, Warenverteilung gemäß der Vorgaben des Geldes zu organisieren.


----------



## Kontinuum (16. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es sollte dafür vernünftige Grenzen usw. geben um Ausbeutung zu verhindern, ansonsten ist alles gut.



Meiners, über was genau denkst du reden wir denn hier die ganze Zeit eigentlich?
Und genau was wird deinerseits vehement mit Verweis auf "der Markt wird es schon regeln" immer wieder rigoros abgeschmettert? 

Die Menschen gehen doch nicht aus lieber Langeweile auf die Straße und investieren viele Stunden ihrer freien Zeit dafür, auf Misstände hinzuweisen, die es nicht gibt (Verschwörungstheoretiker ausgenommen). Es könnte vielleicht doch daran liegen, dass es eben diese Probleme tatsächlich gibt und ein staatliches Eingreifen zur Lösung des Problems erforderlich ist, bevor noch mehr Probleme entstehen.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Mai 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Meiners, über was genau denkst du reden wir denn hier die ganze Zeit eigentlich?
> Und genau was wird deinerseits vehement mit Verweis auf "der Markt wird es schon regeln" immer wieder rigoros abgeschmettert?
> 
> Die Menschen gehen doch nicht aus lieber Langeweile auf die Straße und investieren viele Stunden ihrer freien Zeit dafür, auf Misstände hinzuweisen, die es nicht gibt (Verschwörungstheoretiker ausgenommen). Es könnte vielleicht doch daran liegen, dass es eben diese Probleme tatsächlich gibt und ein staatliches Eingreifen zur Lösung des Problems erforderlich ist, bevor noch mehr Probleme entstehen.



Habe ich nicht vorher erwähnt das die Leute gegen das falsche auf die Straße gehen?
Anstatt für mehr Geld, also bessere Löhne und faire Steuern usw. zu kämpfen, kämpfen sie gegen die Folgen davon das sie zu wenig Geld haben - gegen eigentlich normale Mieten, die sie aber nicht zahlen können weil sie zu wenig verdienen.

Problem = zu wenig Geld, wenn die keine 3000€ Netto heim bringen, können sie sich ne vernünftige Wohnung in der Stadt bald nicht leisten.
Lösung = für mehr Lohn kämpfen, nicht für billige Mieten...

Ich gehe doch auch nicht gegen Nvidia demonstrieren wenn deren Grafikkarten mir zu teuer sind, ich gehe und sorge dafür das ich Geld verdiene, angemessen für meine Arbeit bezahlt werde und dann gugge was ich mir schönes leisten kann.. 

Also, es könnte vielleicht wirklich ein Problem hier geben, aber das Problem ist sicher nicht bei den Mieten  sondern weil hier viele Leute sich für wenig Geld ausbeuten lassen, freiwillig und gerne (sonst würden die 24/7 demonstrieren, sich mit der Polizei auf der Straße prügeln usw.). Anders kann man sich das nicht erklären.

Ich verstehe nicht warum hier unbedingt auf alles eingetreten wird, was sich verändert, anstatt sich einfach mal über den Fortschritt zu freuen und das Leben zu genießen und das eigentliche Problem angehen? Während Leute in anderen zivilisierten Ländern sich nen Ast abfreuen wenn ihre Wohnungen in Ordnung gebracht werden und sie Geld in Elektroautos usw. investieren können, motzt der Deutsche wieder. Volkssport rummosern, so habe ich Deutschland kennengelernt - erstma meckern, aber ob das gut ist - kann man ja später nachdenken.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht warum hier unbedingt auf alles eingetreten wird, was sich verändert, anstatt sich einfach mal über den Fortschritt zu freuen und das Leben zu genießen und das eigentliche Problem angehen? Während Leute in anderen zivilisierten Ländern sich nen Ast abfreuen wenn ihre Wohnungen in Ordnung gebracht werden und sie Geld in Elektroautos usw. investieren können, motzt der Deutsche wieder. Volkssport rummosern, so habe ich Deutschland kennengelernt - erstma meckern, aber ob das gut ist - kann man ja später nachdenken.


Achso, und wenn der Deutsche auf die Straße geht und eben für bessere Löhne kämpft, ist das dann nicht auch meckern? 
Erschließt sich mir jetzt die Logik nicht ganz.

Und wo werden denn Wohnungen groß renoviert? In meiner Studentenbude fällt der Putz von der Decke. Trotzdem werden die Mieten jedes Jahr teurer...
Und die Wohnungen, die renoviert werden - nun, wo denkst du denn, kriegen die Vermieter das Geld wieder rein? Von Mietern mit Niedriglohn? Wohl kaum.


----------



## cryon1c (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Achso, und wenn der Deutsche auf die Straße geht und eben für bessere Löhne kämpft, ist das dann nicht auch meckern?
> Erschließt sich mir jetzt die Logik nicht ganz.
> 
> Und wo werden denn Wohnungen groß renoviert? In meiner Studentenbude fällt der Putz von der Decke. Trotzdem werden die Mieten jedes Jahr teurer...
> Und die Wohnungen, die renoviert werden - nun, wo denkst du denn, kriegen die Vermieter das Geld wieder rein? Von Mietern mit Niedriglohn? Wohl kaum.



Die gehen halt nicht auf die Straße für guten Lohn.
Gerade die Bereiche die eigentlich rummotzen sollten wie Pflege, Zeitarbeiter, Gastro usw bewegen sich gar nicht.
Ich sehe hier nur die relativ gut verdienenden, die wirklich streiken usw. Metallindustrie kloppt sich um jeden Cent bei den Tarifen, Lokführer, Piloten, die alle kämpfen um ihr Geld, ist auch richtig so. Der Rest macht keine Anstalten, geht dafür aber auf alles andere los was teurer wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (17. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die gehen halt nicht auf die Straße für guten Lohn.
> Gerade die Bereiche die eigentlich rummotzen sollten wie Pflege, Zeitarbeiter, Gastro usw bewegen sich gar nicht.
> Ich sehe hier nur die relativ gut verdienenden, die wirklich streiken usw. Metallindustrie kloppt sich um jeden Cent bei den Tarifen, Lokführer, Piloten, die alle kämpfen um ihr Geld, ist auch richtig so. Der Rest macht keine Anstalten, geht dafür aber auf alles andere los was teurer wird.



Wenn altenpfleger mehr  verdienen ,
müssen die Bewohner mehr bezahlen.

Ein Awo heim hat mal ihre Leute und Bewerber  monatlich 500 Euro brutto mehrLohn  geboten , bekamen auf einmal viele Bewerbungen  und die benötigte Fachkräfte,  aber eigenanteil der Bewohner sind dafür  stark gestiegen, und die Angehörigen haben ihre alten in billigere Heime gesteckt.(wo die Mitarbeiter wenig verdienen und die Rendite stimmen muss, kapitialismus raubzug an Pflegebedürftige  ) 

Pflegeversicherung ist ja gedeckelt, alles was drüber geht, muss man selber zahlen.

Jede 2 te Bewohner bekommt Sozialhilfe , weil die rente nicht reicht und die Vermögen aufgebraucht wurde (  glaube 3000 Euro darf man behalten, alles was drüber geht ob Haus etc. Aufbrauchen)

Bsp Artikel 
AWO-Seniorenheimen 500 Euro pro Monat teurer - MOZ.de


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Problem = zu wenig Geld, wenn die keine 3000€ Netto heim bringen, können sie sich ne vernünftige Wohnung in der Stadt bald nicht leisten.



Deine Vorstellungen geht mal wieder an der Realität vorbei. Normal sind 1700€ Netto.
Verguetung:
1700 Euro netto sind Mittelmass, 3000 Euro gut, 7500 Euro sehr gut



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gerade die Bereiche die eigentlich rummotzen sollten wie Pflege, Zeitarbeiter, Gastro usw bewegen sich gar nicht.



Was daran liegt, das diese mit kriminell ausgebeutet werden und wie Sklaven gehalten werden. Es ist z.B. die Regel, dass Urlaubsanträge ohne Datum bei der Bewerbung ausgefüllt werden müssen, damit diese dann später Krankenscheine ersetzen können um sich das Krankengeld zu sparen. Damit wird illegal  der tatsächliche Urlaub deutlich reduziert. 
Die dunkle Seite der Zeitarbeit - ZDFmediathek



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich gehe doch auch nicht gegen Nvidia demonstrieren wenn deren  Grafikkarten mir zu teuer sind, ich gehe und sorge dafür das ich Geld  verdiene, angemessen für meine Arbeit bezahlt werde und dann gugge was  ich mir schönes leisten kann..



Man kann sich auch einfach eine AMD-Karte kaufen. Genauso wie mir der überteuerte Apple-Schott ins Haus kommt.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die gehen halt nicht auf die Straße für guten Lohn.
> Gerade die Bereiche die eigentlich rummotzen sollten wie Pflege, Zeitarbeiter, Gastro usw bewegen sich gar nicht.
> Ich sehe hier nur die relativ gut verdienenden, die wirklich streiken usw. Metallindustrie kloppt sich um jeden Cent bei den Tarifen, Lokführer, Piloten, die alle kämpfen um ihr Geld, ist auch richtig so. Der Rest macht keine Anstalten, geht dafür aber auf alles andere los was teurer wird.


Wenn Deutschland so eine Moser-Gesellschaft wäre, dann hätten wir hier auch längst Proteste, wie in Frankreich.
Nach deiner Logik dürfte sich überhaupt niemand beschweren, wenn irgendwas teurer wird, erinnert mich an so manche Sprüche konservativer CSUler.
Du bist halt auch einer, der den Umstand der über 15 Jahre lang systematisch abgestoßenen Sozialwohnungsbauten, gänzlich ignoriert.^^


----------



## cryon1c (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschland so eine Moser-Gesellschaft wäre, dann hätten wir hier auch längst Proteste, wie in Frankreich.
> Nach deiner Logik dürfte sich überhaupt niemand beschweren, wenn irgendwas teurer wird, erinnert mich an so manche Sprüche konservativer CSUler.
> Du bist halt auch einer, der den Umstand der über 15 Jahre lang systematisch abgestoßenen Sozialwohnungsbauten, gänzlich ignoriert.^^



Franzosen meckern nicht, die zünden Autos an und schmeißen alles was fliegen kann. Wir hier nicht. 
Nach meiner Logik müsste sich der beschweren, der zu wenig für seine Arbeit erhält. Teuer wird sowieso alles und darauf haben wir einen minimalen Einfluss, wenn überhaupt. Aber den eigenen Verdienst bestimmt man immer noch selbst - wie man arbeitet, wie man verhandelt, will man Überstunden schieben oder nicht, will man Karriere machen oder woanders die Zeit reinstecken, all das entscheidet über das, ob man Erfolg hat oder nicht. Es gibt natürlich Sachen die man nicht kontrollieren kann - wenn ich jetzt von nem Auto überfahren werde, ist mir mein Verdienst auch egal. 

Und nur weil DKK007 sagt das 1700€ normal sind (Netto), muss man das ja nicht normal finden. 
Zu den Zeiten wo der € rauskam waren 1700€ halbwegs gut. Jetzt, wo der € ordentlich an Wert verloren hat, wo alles gestiegen ist im Preis (egal ob durch $USD oder andere Einflüsse usw.) sehe ich das als unterste Grenze an, womit man mit einem Eigenheim noch leben kann - und sich wenigstens was für nen kurzen billigen Urlaub und notwendige Reparaturen zurücklegen kann. Zur Miete sind 1700€ Netto nicht mehr normal, sondern zu wenig. Für mich sind 2500-3000€ Netto halt genau der Mittelstand - das ist das, was man eigentlich in der Mitte verdient zwischen den Gutverdienern und den Geringverdienern mit Mindestlohn.  Deutschland war immer für den Mittelstand bekannt. Für Leute die sich was aufbauen und leisten können. Die ohne fettes Vermögen, aber die, die mehr als eine 0 am Monatsende übrig haben ohne hart zu sparen. 

Und was die Ausbeutung angeht - die Leute lassen sich ausbeuten. Hier gibt es mehr als genug Gesetze dagegen, hier gibt es Gerichte und Gerichtskostenbeihilfe, hier gibt es freie Wahl bei dem Beruf usw. Niemand muss sich hier ausbeuten lassen, aber einige beschließen es doch mitzumachen. Die EU ist komplett offen, Deutsche sind überall willkommen, wer will, kann hier wunderbar mitschwimmen und das recht gut.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Mai 2019)

Weil sie keine Wahl haben. Es kommt fast keiner von Zeitarbeit in einen festen Job.

Außerdem musst du bedenken, das auf die 3000€ Netto noch etwa 1500€ Steuern draufkommen. Jobs mit 4500€ Brutto sind selbst für Akademiker selten.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil sie keine Wahl haben. Es kommt fast keiner von Zeitarbeit in einen festen Job.
> 
> Außerdem musst du bedenken, das auf die 3000€ Netto noch etwa 1500€ Steuern draufkommen. Jobs mit 4500€ Brutto sind selbst für Akademiker selten.



So selten sind die nicht mehr, aber natürlich in jeder Region unterschiedlich. Gerade die MINT Berufe - da verdient man ordentlich.
Dazu kommt das es sehr viele Leute gibt die studieren und entsprechend in diesen Berufen hinterher arbeiten und den Markt mitbestimmen - denn sie bezahlen die Preise und sorgen entsprechend für den Druck aufm Markt.
Jemand mit 3000€ Netto kann sich auch 18€/m² kalt leisten. Nicht günstig, aber seine 45m² kriegt der bezahlt, so 1000€ warm was da rauskommt und der ist bei seinen 30% vom Einkommen.
Pärchen holen sich halt was größeres, wenn beide gut verdienen.

Und wegen Zeitarbeit schrieb ich ja - das ist zum überbrücken da während man eine Vollzeitstelle sucht, das ist ja nicht dazu da, um von Zeitarbeit in dem Betrieb dann Vollzeit machen zu können. Hier wird ja auch alles mögliche gesucht, jeder Betrieb jammert über Fachkräftemangel, überall sind offene Stellen. Eine Wahl hat jeder, die Frage ist halt ob man dafür kämpft und sich bewegt oder einfach nur die Füße stillhält und sich ausbeuten lässt. 
Ich sehe auch keine Nachrichten das sich hier Arbeitnehmer gegen unbezahlte Überstunden usw. wehren, sollten die aber.
Mal sehen wann die aufwachen und am Wirtschaftswachstum mitverdienen wollen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Du blendest aber auch die Realität etwas aus.

3000 Euro netto oder mehr,
verdient nur eine ganz geringe Minderheit. 

Ihr dürft Euch mal nicht auf den Quark des statistischen Bundesamt berufen.
In diese Statistiken gehen auch die Einkommen aller Megareichen, Beamten usw. ein.
damit wird der Durchschnitt doch völlig verfälscht.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> In diese Statistiken gehen auch die Einkommen aller Megareichen, Beamten usw. ein.
> damit wird der Durchschnitt doch völlig verfälscht.


Es wird der Median, auch mittlere genannt, genommen, nicht der Durchschnitt. Den Unterschied sollte man schon in der Schule gelernt haben. Auf die schnelle und auch wenn die Zahlen von 2014 sind und nur Vollzeitarbeitnehmer berücksichtigt: Loehne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

€: mittlere Nettoeinkommen (Haushalt), nominal - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Dauerhaft Arme und Reiche in Gesamtdeutschland - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Kreise - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Der Median ist nur ein statistischer Trick, um den Aufwand der Datenerfassung in Grenzen zu halten.

Einen wirklich räpresentativen Durchschnittswert ermittelt man damit nicht.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2019)

Willkommen am Stammtisch. Damit bist du das passende Pendant zum hießigen Lindner-Verschnitt.


----------



## Olstyle (18. Mai 2019)

Was der Median tatsächlich nicht abbilden kann ist ein Schrumpfen der Mittelschicht. Denn im Endeffekt gibt er immer deren Einkommen an ohne ihre Größe sonderlich zu berücksichtigen.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Willkommen am Stammtisch. Damit bist du das passende Pendant zum hießigen Lindner-Verschnitt.



Schaue dir doch die Lindnerlarve etwas genauer an,

dann wirst du erkennen,

welche Positionen diese Partei überhaupt vertritt.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schaue dir doch die Lindnerlarve etwas genauer an,
> 
> dann wirst du erkennen,
> 
> welche Positionen diese Partei überhaupt vertritt.



Der Lindner ist halt auch ein extremer Narzisst (was man aber wohl als marktgeile Wirtschaftsnutte auch Minimum ein gutes Stück weit zwingend sein muss), in seiner Welt kann er gar nicht falsch liegen und die FDP ist unter ihm zur lindnerrischen one man show geworden.


----------



## cryon1c (18. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Es wird der Median, auch mittlere genannt, genommen, nicht der Durchschnitt. Den Unterschied sollte man schon in der Schule gelernt haben. Auf die schnelle und auch wenn die Zahlen von 2014 sind und nur Vollzeitarbeitnehmer berücksichtigt: Loehne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> €: mittlere Nettoeinkommen (Haushalt), nominal - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
> Dauerhaft Arme und Reiche in Gesamtdeutschland - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
> Kreise - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung



Die politische Ecke lass ich hier mal aus.
Aber Median ist im Jahre 2017 bei 2990€ Brutto gewesen. Das ist schon n paar Jahre her, der liegt drüber. Und sollte noch höher liegen.
Geringverdiener sollte es wirklich nur unter Nebenjobbern, Studenten in Teilzeit, Azubis usw. geben. Wer Vollzeit für den Chef buckelt, sollte auch was aufm Konto sehen, wo auch ne 3 davor steht. 

Dann reichen auch die vorhandenen Sozialwohnungen locker aus, wenn diese von Leuten bewohnt werden die auf soziale Leistungen angewiesen sind - Arbeitslose, Leute mit Behinderung und Rentner die leider nix angespart haben. Leute die in Vollzeit arbeiten haben in sozialen Wohnungen nicht viel zu suchen, wenn sie nicht gerade 4 Kinder und ne arbeitslose Frau usw. haben. 

Reichtum und Wachstum halbwegs über alle Schichten verteilen sollte doch gehen wenn die Leute ihre Hintern hochkriegen (von alleine passiert das niemals, man muss heutzutage für das was einem zusteht schon was tun).
Und 3000+ Netto verdienen gar nicht mal so wenige aktuell wenn man sich umsieht. Man darf halt nicht nur bei sich guggen, EU hat offene Grenzen, viele arbeiten für Firmen im nahen Ausland usw, manche sogar außerhalb der EU.


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> DWer Vollzeit für den Chef buckelt, sollte auch was aufm Konto sehen, wo auch ne 3 davor steht.


Und jetzt erkläre einem mal bitte, wie die meisten Vollzeit-Arbeitnehmer mit 3000€ nach Hause gehen können sollen, ohne dass die Preise absolut durch die Decke schießen und man Deutschland als Wirtschaftsstandort (dank der EU und der Globalisierung) noch unattraktiver macht. Ich arbeite schon in einem "besseren" Beruf, der am Ende aber doch auch eher wieder Durchschnitt ist. Wie sieht es da nur mit Friseuren, Büroangestellten, Pflegekräften, Angestellten im Einzelhandel, Reinigungskräften, Wachleuten etc. aus? Ist ja toll wenn man 3000€ verdienen würde - dann zahlst du hinterher aber nicht mehr 18€ für den Haarschnitt, sondern mindestens 50... 

Das eigentliche Problem sind nicht die Löhne (wenn überhaupt, dann das immernoch existente starke Lohngefälle Ost-West), es sind bloß geldgierige Immobilienbesitzer bzw. Immobilienkonzerne mit ihren übertriebenen und sozial unverantwortlichen Renditeerwartungen. 

Nichts ist aktuell so dermaßen von Preissteigerungen oder hohen Preisen betroffen, dass es großflächig Existenzen bedrohen kann. Nirgendswo - Lebensmittel sind billig, die Strompreise sind auch (noch...) sehr gut bezahlbar, Wasser ist billig, Nahverkehr ist billig und die soziale Förderung ermöglicht selbst Geringverdienern und Arbeitslosen ein angemessen würdevolles Leben. Einzig über den Wohnraum wird richtig Kasse gemacht, während man immer mehr Existenzen bedroht. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Dann reichen auch die vorhandenen Sozialwohnungen locker aus, wenn diese von Leuten bewohnt werden die auf soziale Leistungen angewiesen sind - Arbeitslose, Leute mit Behinderung und Rentner die leider nix angespart haben. Leute die in Vollzeit arbeiten haben in sozialen Wohnungen nicht viel zu suchen, wenn sie nicht gerade 4 Kinder und ne arbeitslose Frau usw. haben.


Es sollte prinzipiell günstigen Wohnraum für jedermann geben - und nicht nach Sozialwohnung oder nicht unterschieden werden. 
Nur so als Tipp - aber in West-Berlin hat man damals eine Fehlbelegungsabgabe eingeführt und damit eine unglaubliche Ghettobildung provoziert, weil Leute ohne Wohnberechtigungsschein weggezogen sind. Die Ergebnisse siehst du in bestimmten Kiezen von Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln, Berlin-Wedding, Berlin-Hohenschönhausen... Hohe Arbeitslosigkeit, hohe Kriminalität, vergleichsweise viele schlechte Schulabschlüsse und geringe Zukunftschancen. 

Stellt man bestimmte Wohnungen nur einkommensschwächeren (und damit auch sozial schwächeren) Bewohnern zur Verfügung erreicht man alles - aber keinen sozialen Mix. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Und 3000+ Netto verdienen gar nicht mal so wenige aktuell wenn man sich umsieht. Man darf halt nicht nur bei sich guggen, EU hat offene Grenzen, viele arbeiten für Firmen im nahen Ausland usw, manche sogar außerhalb der EU.


Kleiner Tipp: Es gibt noch mehr wie genug Leute, für die es so etwas wie eine Heimat gibt, aus der man nicht wegziehen will. 
Berlin entwickelt sich zwar immer mehr zum absoluten Drecksloch für soziale Experimente wo nichts mehr funktioniert und wo es auch keine Regeln und Gesetze mehr gibt, aber wegziehen tue ich hier nur über meine Leiche.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Franzosen meckern nicht, die zünden Autos an und schmeißen alles was fliegen kann. Wir hier nicht.
> Nach meiner Logik müsste sich der beschweren, der zu wenig für seine Arbeit erhält. Teuer wird sowieso alles und darauf haben wir einen minimalen Einfluss, wenn überhaupt. Aber den eigenen Verdienst bestimmt man immer noch selbst



[citation needed]

Für gewöhnlich bestimmt der Arbeitgeber den Verdienst, genauso wie der Vermieter die Miete bestimmt. Ersteres zu beeinflussen ist für viele quasi unmöglich - ob letzteres auch, wird sich zeigen. Zumindest die Berliner Mieter scheinen da aber mehr Potential zu sehen und als "Mieter" ist man halt auch eine weitaus größere, schlagkräftigere Gemeinschaft als "Angestellte von Zeitarbeitsfirma XY".




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wegen Zeitarbeit schrieb ich ja - das ist zum überbrücken da während man eine Vollzeitstelle sucht, das ist ja nicht dazu da, um von Zeitarbeit in dem Betrieb dann Vollzeit machen zu können. Hier wird ja auch alles mögliche gesucht, jeder Betrieb jammert über Fachkräftemangel, überall sind offene Stellen.



Auch hier wären ein paar Quellen nötig. Ich sehe nur verdammt wenig offene, gut bezahlte Stellen von jammernden Firmen, die offen für Quereinsteiger sind. Eigentlich jammern nur die, die für wenig Geld Leute mit spezifisch passender Ausbildung und einschlägiger Berufserfahrung suchen, bevorzugt 5 Jahre in einem 2 Jahre alten Berufsbild, während der Großteil der Firmen durchaus gut versorgt ist. Z.B. mit Zeitarbeitern, die stellenweise 20-50% der Belegschaft ausmachen. Viel Spaß eine Vollzeitstelle zu suchen, die niemand anbietet...



> Ich sehe auch keine Nachrichten das sich hier Arbeitnehmer gegen unbezahlte Überstunden usw. wehren, sollten die aber.



DU siehst auch keine Nachrichten über Massenentlassungen, Stellenabbau, Ausgliederung und Verlagerung ins Ausland. Würdest du sehen, was abläuft, würdest du vielleicht auch mal was verstehen.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Was der Median tatsächlich nicht abbilden kann ist ein Schrumpfen der Mittelschicht. Denn im Endeffekt gibt er immer deren Einkommen an ohne ihre Größe sonderlich zu berücksichtigen.



Der Median bliebe bei einer schrumpfenden Mittelschicht nur dann konstant, wenn diese sich 50:50 in Unter- und obere Klasse teilt. Macht sie aber nicht, die Zahl der Verlierer überwiegt und damit sinkt auch der Median. Bei der Diskussion um sozialan Notstand wären erste Quartil und z.T. erstes Centil natürlich trotzdem interessanter; wer ein Medianeinkommen hat, dem geht es ja meist schon ganz gut.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber Median ist im Jahre 2017 bei 2990€ Brutto gewesen.



Quelle.?!
Das wesentlich leichter zu findende Netto-Medianäquivalenzeinkommen lag jedenfalls bei 1600 € für Singles, was um die 2600 Brutto sein sollte, und 3400 € für Familien, was in Anbetracht der anderen Steuerklassen und Freibeträge auf ein ähnliches Brutto pro Nase hinausläuft. In Berlin, um das es hier ja immer noch primär geht, jeweils 100 € weniger, womit bei einer mondänen 1000 € Wohnung und arbeitsbedingten Fahrtkosten beim Single noch ungefähr ein HartzIV-Regelsatz zum leben und den von dir vorgeschlagenen Urlauben übrig bliebe. 



> Dann reichen auch die vorhandenen Sozialwohnungen locker aus, wenn diese von Leuten bewohnt werden die auf soziale Leistungen angewiesen sind - Arbeitslose, Leute mit Behinderung und Rentner die leider nix angespart haben. Leute die in Vollzeit arbeiten haben in sozialen Wohnungen nicht viel zu suchen, wenn sie nicht gerade 4 Kinder und ne arbeitslose Frau usw. haben.



Vier Kinder sind unüblich, aber arbeitslose Lebenspartner nicht. Das kann immer und jederzeit und wenn man keine gesuchte Ausbildung hat vor allen Dingen auch immer wieder vorkommen. Man kann aber nicht alle naslang umziehen, also muss man so wohnen, dass man auf so eine Situation vorbereitet ist.



> Und 3000+ Netto verdienen gar nicht mal so wenige aktuell wenn man sich umsieht. Man darf halt nicht nur bei sich guggen,



Schon klar. Sondern bei dir. Da findet man dann viele Bonzen...


----------



## cryon1c (18. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [citation needed]
> 
> Für gewöhnlich bestimmt der Arbeitgeber den Verdienst, genauso wie der Vermieter die Miete bestimmt. Ersteres zu beeinflussen ist für viele quasi unmöglich - ob letzteres auch, wird sich zeigen. Zumindest die Berliner Mieter scheinen da aber mehr Potential zu sehen und als "Mieter" ist man halt auch eine weitaus größere, schlagkräftigere Gemeinschaft als "Angestellte von Zeitarbeitsfirma XY".
> 
> ...



Quelle? 
Wurde hier vor kurzem gepostet, der Kollege hat das rausgemacht, habs aber noch offen *ätsch*
Loehne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bitte sehr. 2017, Medianeinkommen: 2990€, Durchschnittslohn 3441 und das ist schon 1,5 Jahre her. 

Und ich sehe ganz genau was abläuft. Paketboten die 8h ankreuzen und 12h arbeiten und so ihren Lohn unter den Mindestlohn drücken. Pfleger die andere Hintern abwischen, aber ihren eigenen Hintern nicht hochbekommen um zu streiken usw. Es gibt so viele Beispiele wo die Arbeiternehmer sich wie Sklaven benehmen und sich dann wundern wenn sie wie eben besagte Sklaven behandelt werden. 

Ich sehe halt verdammt viele offene Stellen, auch bei uns wird gesucht - Quereinsteiger (ist praktisch die gesamte Firma), wird ordentlich bezahlt, aber man muss schuften. 
Perfektes Englisch + weitere Fremdsprache (muss nicht deutsch sein), ordentliche Skills, Erfahrung muss sein. Auch die Plattform mit der wir arbeiten, sucht noch wie bekloppt und bietet sogar Hilfe an beim Umzug und Dokumenten, aber die Liste ist trotzdem elend lang, 3 Seiten und die stehen unter Amazon und zahlen richtig gut (IT halt). Augen auf, gut bezahlte Stellen gibt es immer wieder, verdammt gut bezahlte Stellen mit irren Gehältern erwähne ich mal nicht, weil das wirklich für 0,00001% der Bevölkerung erreichbar ist, aber gut bezahlt ist immer drin. 

Der Arbeitgeber bestimmt nichts. Ich bin nach einer Messe mit dem Chef einfach mal abends aufs Sofa und wir haben das verhandelt. Ich weiß das meine Kollegen in den USA etwas mehr bekommen und Kollegen in OstEuropa und außerhalb der EU etwas weniger. Jeder verdient was anderes, auch die Kollegen hier - jeder hat eine andere Summe. Der einzige Fall wo man seinen Verdienst NICHT verhandelt, ist bei dem Tariflohn - da haste den Tarif, fertig. Aber wer Tariflohn bekommt, ist meist nicht schlecht dabei und die kämpfen auch für jeden Cent, was in anderen Bereichen wie gesagt einfach nicht passiert.

Und an den Poster über dir^:
Berlin und Drecksloch? Berlin ist ne wahnsinnsgeile Stadt, weltoffen, nicht total zugebaut mit Hochhäusern (sieh dir mal die chinesischen Städte an, da kriegste ja das kalte kotzen, unten kommt die Sonne für 10min an und das auch nur bei geilem Wetter und wenn kein Smog in der Luft ist), saugeiles Essen, halbwegs nette Leute. Die paar Ecken und Kanten wie die veralteten Züge bei der U-Bahn, Uber was den Taxifahrern im Nacken sitzt und dem nie fertig werdenden Flughafen - die gehören zu der Stadt, die haste in jeder Metropole, irgendwas ist immer. Aber die Leute leben Berlin, alles was nicht nach Bayern rammelt, rammelt nach Berlin, die Lebensqualität ist enorm gestiegen dort, alle geilen Shops, Clubs usw. sind immer noch dort. War erst letzte Woche dort und zur Twitchcon auch und allgemein besucht man Berlin öfters. Mir ist die Stadt einfach zu breit, zu groß an sich, aber das ist bei weitem nicht der letzte Ort auf der Liste wo ich wohnen würde wenn es sich lohnt. Es gibt viele gute Gründe warum Berlin boomt, gerade weil da die Mieten verdammt niedrig waren - man hat also ordentlich verdient und fast nix für die Bude bezahlt, man lebte da wie ein König verglichen mit anderen Metropolen - und das ändert sich nun.


----------



## Poulton (18. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe halt verdammt viele offene Stellen, auch bei uns wird gesucht -  Quereinsteiger (ist praktisch die gesamte Firma), wird ordentlich  bezahlt, aber man muss schuften.
> Perfektes Englisch + weitere Fremdsprache (muss nicht deutsch sein), ordentliche Skills, Erfahrung muss sein.



Und das schüttelt natürlich auch mal so mir nichts, dir nicht jeder aus dem Ärmel. Es bleibt dabei: Du bist ein neureicher Schwätzer dem sein Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen ist und der meint, weil er ein paar mal im Leben Glück hatte, dass es nur alle anderen so machen müssen und denen geht es genauso wie ihm.
Das erinnert mich aber auch wieder an Ungleichland, wo diese Art von Leuten sich dann hinstellt und eine "Charity" Veranstaltung gibt, die selber wiederrum von der Steuer abgesetzt werden kann, um der Welt zu zeigen wie großzügig sie sind, sich ansonsten aber nur in ihren elitären Kreisen und Zirkeln bewegt und so tut, als ob Mieten von 20€+ das normalste der Welt sind und die Leute sich nur mal so nicht haben sollten.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> weitere Fremdsprache (muss nicht deutsch sein)



Leute für die Deutsch eine Fremdsprache ist, haben es überhaupt schwer einen Job zu bekommen.

Zitat des Tages:


			
				https://www.jungewelt.de/bibliothek/zitat/ schrieb:
			
		

> *Das allerdings war und ist fehlgeleitet.*
> Der »Wirtschaftsweise« Lars Feld kritisiert im Interview mit der Welt (Donnerstagausgabe) den Versuch der »Verfassungsväter und -mütter«, mit dem Artikel 14 des Grundgesetzes »Unternehmen auf eine soziale Verantwortung zu verpflichten«.
> Das allerdings war und ist fehlgeleitet.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und das schüttelt natürlich auch mal so mir nichts, dir nicht jeder aus dem Ärmel. Es bleibt dabei: Du bist ein neureicher Schwätzer dem sein Erfolg zu Kopf gestiegen ist und der meint, weil er ein paar mal im Leben Glück hatte, dass es nur alle anderen so machen müssen und denen geht es genauso wie ihm.
> Das erinnert mich aber auch wieder an Ungleichland, wo diese Art von Leuten sich dann hinstellt und eine "Charity" Veranstaltung gibt, die selber wiederrum von der Steuer abgesetzt werden kann, um der Welt zu zeigen wie großzügig sie sind, sich ansonsten aber nur in ihren elitären Kreisen und Zirkeln bewegt und so tut, als ob Mieten von 20€+ das normalste der Welt sind und die Leute sich nur mal so nicht haben sollten.



Nö, das erlernt und erarbeitet man sich von klein auf. 3-4 Sprachen auf einem perfekten Level, Skills aus verschiedenen Bereichen (gibt es nur mit Erfahrung aus den Bereichen, einiges wird einem halt nicht im Studium beigebracht) und alles andere - da arbeitet man gezielt drauf hin. Das hat nichts mit Glück zu tun. Und ich bin auch nicht reich, im Gegensatz zu dem Immobilienmagnat aus Ungleichland. 

Ich bin einfach nur der Meinung, das man gefälligst für das Privileg zahlen soll, mitten in der Metropole zu wohnen, wenige Meter von seiner Arbeit entfernt und mittendrin in der Kultur usw.
Das ist überall auf der Welt so, nicht nur bei uns. Silicon Valley ist auch irre teuer, aber für die Leute die da arbeiten - nicht wirklich, denn sie können es sich leisten. Und wir können es uns hier auch leisten, bei dem Erfolg den wir hier haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nö, das erlernt und erarbeitet man sich von klein auf. 3-4 Sprachen auf einem perfekten Level, Skills aus verschiedenen Bereichen (gibt es nur mit Erfahrung aus den Bereichen, einiges wird einem halt nicht im Studium beigebracht) und alles andere - da arbeitet man gezielt drauf hin.



Ja 3-4 Sprachen perfekt kann sich natürlich auch "jeder" erarbeiten, genauso wie jeder 3-4 Instrumente und musikalisches Talent auf perfekten Niveau erarbeiten kann, oder ein ausgeprägtes Talent für Mathematik, oder das zeichnen / malen auf dem Niveau von klassischen Künstlern... 

Noch viel ferner der Realität geht es nicht noch, oder?
Viele Menschen sind schon froh wenn sie es sich im Leben "erarbeitet" bekommen neben der Muttersprache noch ein bis zwei Sprachen halbwegs ordentlich zu sprechen, bei der dritten hört man dann meist schon die Defizite sehr deutlich raus. Drei Sprachen und mehr wirklich perfekt zu beherrschen gelingt meist nur Leuten die eine natürliche Begabung für Sprachen besitzen, das hat weiß Gott nicht jeder, genauso wie nicht jeder das Talent gut zu zeichnen / malen, oder für eine ästhetische Architektur, oder zum Spitzensportler besitzt.

Es ist daher schon reichlich abgehoben zu meinen solche gehobenen Voraussetzungen könnte sich mal eben jeder mit entsprechender Lebensplanung und "etwas harter Arbeit" schaffen, so mal die gegebenen Voraussetzungen für eine mögliche Lebensplanung auch schon gar nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin einfach nur der Meinung, das man gefälligst für das Privileg  zahlen soll, mitten in der Metropole zu wohnen, wenige Meter von seiner  Arbeit entfernt und mittendrin in der Kultur usw.
> Das ist überall auf der Welt so, nicht nur bei uns. Silicon Valley ist  auch irre teuer, aber für die Leute die da arbeiten - nicht wirklich,  denn sie können es sich leisten. Und wir können es uns hier auch  leisten, bei dem Erfolg den wir hier haben.



Und ich bin einfach nur der Meinung Leute wie du sollen dann auch gefälligst stärker für die Umweltbelastung, nötige (Verkehrs)Infrastruktur, Versorung, Gesundheitsschäden von Anwohnern auf der Strecke der Pendler, zur Kasse gebeten werden, weil diese Leute, die es sich nicht leisten können in der Stadt nahe ihrer Arbeitsstelle zu wohnen, 2h+ dahin pendeln müssen!
Immerhin sollte man es sich dann ja auch leisten können und es einem "Wert sein" die "schlechter" gestellten Personen aus den Augen aus dem Sinn möglichst weit weg vom eigenen Wohnort verfrachten zu können, nicht?


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

Auch wenn es leider eine Utopie ist und wahrscheinlich auch bleiben wird: Zeit das Beamen möglich wird.  Das würde nicht nur alle Transportprobleme und die damit einhergehende Zeitproblematik lösen, sondern auch die  Wohnraumprobleme. 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja 3-4 Sprachen perfekt kann sich natürlich auch "jeder" erarbeiten, genauso wie jeder 3-4 Instrumente und musikalisches Talent auf perfekten Niveau erarbeiten kann, oder ein ausgeprägtes Talent für Mathematik, oder das zeichnen / malen auf dem Niveau von klassischen Künstlern...


Den Pilotenschein, das Kapitänspatent und Kosmonautik (oder wie man das nennt) nicht vergessen. Wenn schon, denn schon.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Als ob es so schwer wäre, sich immer weiterzubilden, zu reisen und das eigene Wissen, Erfahrung und ich nenne es mal "Skills" zu verbessern?
Klar nicht jeder erreicht was, man kann sich verschätzen, was komplett falsches wählen oder einen Beruf meistern der ausstirbt, aber im großen und ganzen ist das aktuell richtig. Die gut bezahlten Positionen werden mit Leuten besetzt, die sich richtig dahinterklemmen und entweder zu unersetzbaren Spezialisten werden oder Multitalenten die sich dauerhaft weiterentwickeln. Der Rest steht am Fließband und macht monotone Arbeit usw. 
Talent braucht man aber nicht unbedingt. Den Pilotenschein kann jeder machen der sich dahinterklemmt und die nötigen Flugstunden (+ extra wenns nicht reicht) bringt. Und die Theorie, der eine lernt das schnell, der andere langsam, aber am Ende sind alle fertig. 

Und Arbeit muss sich auszahlen. Wenn ich Pfleger sehe die z.B. Medikamenteneinnahme bei den Patienten überwachen und was die verdienen - da ist die Verantwortung größer als bei dem was ich mache. Ein Fehler bei mir kostet im schlimmsten Fall Geld. Dort - ein Menschenleben. Nur verdient der Pfleger weniger als die Hälfte von dem was in meinem Bereich so gezahlt wird. Das muss sich ändern, ich gönne denen auch ein angemessenes Einkommen, dann leben die auch in der Stadt und nicht im Umland. 
Warum soll ich anderen nichts gönnen? Dann kostet der Haarschnitt bei mir halt 50€ statt 32€, who cares, aber das ist halt das Einkommen von jemand anderem das ich mitbezahle und ich hab da keine Probleme damit. Nur müssen sich die Leute dafür einsetzen das die höheren Preise auch in einem höheren Lohn bei denen resultieren und nicht nur in der Chefetage usw. landen. Hier ist sich jeder selbst der nächste, denn unsere Politik hat bewiesen das sie mit dem dynamischen Markt nicht mitkommt. Jeder der arbeitet, nimmt am Arbeitsmarkt teil und verhandelt selbst, was halt seine Stunde kostet. 

Und ich will die gar nicht weg haben, aber mitten in der Metropole, in angesagten Bezirken zu wohnen kostet nun mal. Wer dort wohnt, bezahlt auch dafür. 
Es gibt sehr viele Ansätze wie man das lösen kann, Werkswohnungen usw. Aber ein ordentliches Einkommen bei den Leuten würde das Problem lösen, wenn wir nicht mehr diese massiven Unterschiede haben. Und moderne Arbeitsweisen wie Home Office regeln den Rest, so muss man für den guten Verdienst nicht unbedingt pendeln usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Als ob es so schwer wäre, sich immer weiterzubilden, zu reisen und das eigene Wissen, Erfahrung und ich nenne es mal "Skills" zu verbessern?



Ja, weil regelmäßiges Reisen was kostet? Richtig, Geld und erfordert Zeit! Weiterbildung erfordert was? Richtig, Zeit und je nachdem worin man sich weiterbildet durchaus auch noch ordentlich Geld!
Beides weniger ein Problem wenn man besser situierten Familien kommt, beides mehr ein Problem wenn man bereits einen finanziell schlechteren Start ins Leben hatte und / oder durch Zweitjobs / Drittjobs wegen finanziell angespannter Situation (zusätzlich) gar nicht die Zeit aufbringen kann.

Natürlich könnten / können da auch noch als Handycap Dinge hinzukommen wie die eigene Gesundheit, genetische Veranlagungen, berufliches Pech und die soziale Abwärtsspirale der Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit, Familie, usw. usf.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar nicht jeder erreicht was, man kann sich verschätzen, was komplett falsches wählen oder einen Beruf meistern der ausstirbt, aber im Großen und Ganzen ist das aktuell richtig.



Ach na bloß gut das es da keine anderen, oben schon grob aufgezählten Punkte geben kann...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Die gut bezahlten Positionen werden mit Leuten besetzt, die sich richtig dahinterklemmen und entweder zu unersetzbaren Spezialisten werden oder Multitalenten die sich dauerhaft weiterentwickeln.



Haha selten so gelacht...
Die guten Positionen gehen an die Leute die im Leben das meiste Glück hatten (das Geld für Ausbildung und gute Schule hatten), oder entsprechende Beziehungen, oder vielleicht noch intelligent und vor allem narzisstisch genug waren um sich durchzubeißen, mit dem reinen Können hat das leider zu oft viel zu wenig zu tun.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Rest steht am Fließband und macht monotone Arbeit usw.



Ach, da arbeiten also nur die "Dummen"? Deine Welt ist so schön einfach gestrickt, aber leider auch ebenso verkehrt...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Talent braucht man aber nicht unbedingt. Den Pilotenschein kann jeder machen der sich dahinterklemmt und die nötigen Flugstunden (+ extra wenns nicht reicht) bringt. Und die Theorie, der eine lernt das schnell, der andere langsam, aber am Ende sind alle fertig.



Wenn Talent so unwichtig ist, wie kommt es dann das es talentiertere Piloten und solche mit weniger Talent gibt? Wie kommt es das in Kriegen manche Piloten das Zeug haben Fliegerasse zu werden und die am wenigsten talentierten als erste ins Gras beißen, obwohl alle einen Flugschein haben?
Ob da nicht doch ein "natürliches" Talent mit reinspielt?

Warum hat Hitler, obwohl er "malen konnte" es nicht an die Kunstschule geschafft, warum gibt es so viele Menschen die zwar einen Führerschein besitzen aber die man eigentlich auf keine Straße loslassen sollte / kann?
Ist jemand der ein schlechtes 4er Abitur hat wirklich geeigneter für ein Studium als jemand mit einem guten 2er Realschulabschluss?

Merkst du wie Milchmädchenhaft dein Argument vom "erarbeiten" ist?


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die guten Positionen gehen an die Leute die im Leben das meiste Glück hatten (das Geld für Ausbildung und gute Schule hatten), oder intelligent und vor allem narzisstisch genug waren um sich durchzubeißen, mit dem reinen Können hat das leider zu oft viel zu wenig zu tun.


Oder in die richtige Schicht geboren wurden und genug Vitamin B haben:
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom
Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de

Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Regionale Unterschiede bei der sozialen Differenzierung - Wikipedia


> Bildungschancen sind auch regional unterschiedlich, beispielsweise im  Vergleich zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschland. In Westdeutschland sind  die Chancen, ein Gymnasium zu besuchen, für ein Kind aus der oberen  Dienstklasse (Akademiker in hohen Positionen) 7,26-mal größer und für  ein Kind aus der unteren Dienstklasse 4,20-mal größer als die Chancen  eines Facharbeiterkindes (ebd.).
> Bei diesen Angaben ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Chancen von  Kindern von an- und ungelernten Arbeitern und Landarbeitern noch  geringer sind als die der Facharbeiterkinder, jedoch weder von den PISA-  noch von den IGLU-Studien im Direktvergleich ausgewertet wurden.
> In Ostdeutschland ist die Ungleichheit der Lebenschancen kleiner.  Hier ist die Chance eines Kindes aus der oberen Dienstklasse 3,89-mal  so groß wie die eines Facharbeiterkindes und die Chance eines Kindes aus  der unteren Dienstklasse ist 2,78-mal so groß.
> [...]


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Viele Menschen sind schon froh wenn sie es sich im Leben "erarbeitet" bekommen neben der Muttersprache noch ein bis zwei Sprachen halbwegs ordentlich zu sprechen, bei der dritten hört man dann meist schon die Defizite sehr deutlich raus.



Bei einigen hapert es schon am Deutsch. Manche Posts lassen sich fast gar nicht lesen. 
Auch Englisch fällt bei Leuten, ohne Abi oft recht schlecht aus. Eine 2. Fremdsprache haben die meistens überhaupt nicht in der Schule gehabt.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder in die richtige Schicht geboren wurden und genug Vitamin B haben:
> Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom
> Elitenforscher Michael Hartmann: „Wir brauchen eine Arbeiterquote“ - taz.de
> 
> Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Regionale Unterschiede bei der sozialen Differenzierung - Wikipedia



Ja viel Spaß sich bei Google, Facebook, Amazon oder auch SAP hier mit Vitamin B durchzuboxen, da kommste nicht weiter als zum Bewerbungsgespräch. Alle erfolgreichen Firmen stellen Leute ein die was können. Gerade im Technologiesektor. Da hat man ohne Wissen nix zu suchen, da kannst du auch den Papst als Onkel haben und einige Millionen aufm Konto schon bei der Geburt, dich nimmt da trotzdem keiner wenn du nix taugst.
Zudem ist Bildung hier kostenlos, man muss sich nur um Wohnraum kümmern und um gute Noten. Dickes Konto beim Papa hilft dir bei dem Studium auch kaum.

Und Talent - ja klar, es gibt Talent, aber doch nicht beim normalen Arbeiten. Wenn ich nen Frontend-Dev will, dann ist der talentierte schneller, aber die Arbeit von denen ist am Ende gleich gut - der mit mehr Talent kann sich einfach weniger anstrengen oder kann mehr schaffen.

Noch mal, seht global, die Spezialisten werden überall gefragt, Multitalente auch, nicht nur in DE guggen - dank der EU haben wir einen offenen Markt und deutsche Bürger haben es mitunter am einfachsten ein Arbeitsvisum zu bekommen oder zu reisen - die halbe Welt ist hier Visafrei für uns. Ich kann mich 90 Tage in SüdKorea aufhalten und dort in Ruhe alles machen ink. Bewerbungen wenn ich will. 
Klar, nem Fensterputzer hilft das keinen Meter weit


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Wie viele Informatiker gibt es denn in Deutschland? Das ist nur ein Bruchteil aller Berufe. 



			
				https://www.golem.de/news/fest-angestellt-wie-viele-informatiker-es-in-deutschland-gibt-1607-122397.html schrieb:
			
		

> Im Bundesdurchschnitt beträgt demnach der Anteil der Informatiker an allen sozialversicherungspflichtig Beschäftigten 2,2 Prozent.


Fest angestellt: Wie viele Informatiker es in Deutschland gibt - Golem.de


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja viel Spaß sich bei Google, Facebook, Amazon oder auch SAP hier mit Vitamin B durchzuboxen, da kommste nicht weiter als zum Bewerbungsgespräch. Alle erfolgreichen Firmen stellen Leute ein die was können. Gerade im Technologiesektor. Da hat man ohne Wissen nix zu suchen, da kannst du auch den Papst als Onkel haben und einige Millionen aufm Konto schon bei der Geburt, dich nimmt da trotzdem keiner wenn du nix taugst.
> Zudem ist Bildung hier kostenlos, man muss sich nur um Wohnraum kümmern und um gute Noten. Dickes Konto beim Papa hilft dir bei dem Studium auch kaum.



Was konnte den dann Hartmut Mehdorn?  



> Heidelberger-Durckmaschinen
> Das starke Wachstum der Heidelberg-Gruppe in den 90er-Jahren erwies sich als nicht nachhaltig...
> 
> Deutsche Bahn
> ...



Ja, der Mann glänzt eindeutig durch sein können, so wie eine Menge Führungskräfte. 

Auch ein Beispiel wäre da John Scully, unter dem Apple fast bankrot gegangen ist...


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zudem ist Bildung hier kostenlos,


Kinderschutzbund - Echte Lernmittelfreiheit fuer Schueler
Kinderarmut: Nur jedes siebte Hartz-IV-Kind profitiert von Teilhabepaket - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Ein Deutschland in dem Marktradikale und Neureiche frei leben und der Rest freiheitlich zusehen darf, wo sie bleiben. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Dickes Konto beim Papa hilft dir bei dem Studium auch kaum.


Lage der Studenten: Akademikerkinder dominieren mehr denn je die Universitaeten - WELT


> [...]
> Grund für die Misere ist die Finanzierung. Ein Studium war für arme  Familien schon immer eine Herausforderung. Doch inzwischen stöhnen  darunter auch Mittelstandsfamilien. Durchschnittlich 930 Euro hat der  normale Student in Deutschland pro Monat zur Verfügung. 2012 waren es  noch 858 Euro. Allerdings hat sich für die meisten Studenten gar nicht  viel getan. Das Gros verfügt weiterhin über einen Betrag zwischen 701  und 800 Euro. Das statistische Plus kommt dadurch zustande, dass eine  kleine Spitzengruppe heute wesentlich mehr Geld hat als noch vor einigen  Jahren.
> [...]





cryon1c schrieb:


> Noch mal, seht global, die Spezialisten werden überall gefragt, Multitalente auch, nicht nur in DE guggen - dank der EU haben wir einen offenen Markt und deutsche Bürger haben es mitunter am einfachsten ein Arbeitsvisum zu bekommen oder zu reisen - die halbe Welt ist hier Visafrei für uns.


Ja ne ist klar. Als ob jeder Lust hat, andauernd den Wohnort zu wechseln und immer in der halben Welt unterwegs zu sein.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar, nem Fensterputzer hilft das keinen Meter weit


Und dem Paketboten, Lageristen, Verkäufer, ...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und dem Paketboten, Lageristen, Verkäufer, ...



Oder den Friseuren, Landarbeitern, Berufskraftfahrern, Pflegekräften, Arzthelfern, Bauarbeitern, Hilfsarbeitern, Taxifahrern, Hilfsköchen / Küchenhilfen, Kellnern, Call Center Angestellten, Reinigungskräften, freiberuflichen Lehrkräften, Mitarbeitern von Sicherheitsdiensten, den meisten Menschen die ihren Beruf nur in Zeitarbeit ausüben können, usw. usf.

Die Liste an Menschen wächst seit Jahren beständig und mit ihr die Zahl der Menschen die es betrifft natürlich auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Quelle?
> Wurde hier vor kurzem gepostet, der Kollege hat das rausgemacht, habs aber noch offen *ätsch*
> Loehne: Auf einen Blick - so verdient Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Bitte sehr. 2017, Medianeinkommen: 2990€, Durchschnittslohn 3441 und das ist schon 1,5 Jahre her.



Thanks. Muss ich überlesen haben und mit google kam ich nicht weiter, weil du 2017 schreibst, obwohl es was von 2014 ist 
Allerdings gibt das ganze Ding nicht das Medianeinkommen an. Sondern den Medianbruttolohn von Vollzeitarbeitenden. Da sind also all die armen Schweine, die schlicht keine Vollzeitstelle haben, aber trotzdem eine Wohnung, etc. brauchen einfach unten rausgefallen. Berücksichtigt man bei einer Betrachtung der Einkommenssituation aller tatsächlich mal alle, so ergaben sich 2014 um die  1500 € Netto (Singles), was um 2400 € Brutto entspricht. Also mal eben 25% schöngerechnet vom Spiegel respektive dessen Quellen. In Wolkenschlosshausen kann man davon dann auch 400 € höhere Mieten zahlen, in der Realität nicht.

Hast du noch eine zweite Quelle zu der Behauptung, dass quasi alle Unternehmen händeringend Leute suchen und denen auch ein faires Gehalt anbieten?



> Und ich sehe ganz genau was abläuft. Paketboten die 8h ankreuzen und 12h arbeiten und so ihren Lohn unter den Mindestlohn drücken.



Du siehst angestellte Paketboten? Lol.



> Pfleger die andere Hintern abwischen, aber ihren eigenen Hintern nicht hochbekommen um zu streiken usw.



Man wird nicht Pfleger, wenn man Leute wie Dreck behandeln möchte. Streiks im Bereich Kranken und Altenversorgung sind immer eine ganz heikle Sache, weil in erster Linie eben die zu Pflegenden leiden und nicht diejenigen, die über das Geld entscheiden. Da ist dein wunderbarer freier Markt halt am Ende, wenn die Anwendung seiner Methoden mit krepierten Leuten endet.



> Ich sehe halt verdammt viele offene Stellen,



8 Millionen? Mit jeweils guter Bezahlung? Das ist die Zahl der Stellen, die (mindestens) in Deutschland gesucht wird, wenn man Aufstocker, unfreiwillig Teilzeittreibende, etc. aufaddiert. Und da kommen noch die oben drauf, die an Kassen, in Warenlagern, etc. zwar einen nominell normalen, unterm Strich aber eben einen Scheiß Job haben, den sie auch gerne loswerden würden.



> auch bei uns wird gesucht - *Quereinsteiger* (ist praktisch die gesamte Firma), wird ordentlich bezahlt, aber man muss schuften.
> Perfektes Englisch + weitere Fremdsprache (muss nicht deutsch sein), ordentliche Skills, *Erfahrung muss sein.*



WTF!?!? Also sorry: Ihr seid einfach nur strundzdoof oder sprecht selbst kein Deutsch, oder?



> Auch die Plattform mit der wir arbeiten, sucht noch wie bekloppt und bietet sogar Hilfe an beim Umzug und Dokumenten, aber die Liste ist trotzdem elend lang,



Kann es sein, dass die auch Leute mit Sprachkenntnissen über denen von 95% der deutschen Arbeitnehmer suchen?



> Der Arbeitgeber bestimmt nichts. Ich bin nach einer Messe mit dem Chef einfach mal abends aufs Sofa und wir haben das verhandelt. Ich weiß das meine Kollegen in den USA etwas mehr bekommen und Kollegen in OstEuropa und außerhalb der EU etwas weniger. Jeder verdient was anderes, auch die Kollegen hier - jeder hat eine andere Summe. Der einzige Fall wo man seinen Verdienst NICHT verhandelt, ist bei dem Tariflohn - da haste den Tarif, fertig.




Bei >60% der Jobs bestehen solche Verhandlungen aus "reicht ihnen das Gehalt oder wollen sie meine Zeit noch weiter verschwenden? Da ist die Tür, auf der anderen Seite warten 10 Leute, die alle vollkommen ausreichend qualifiziert sind"




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja 3-4 Sprachen perfekt kann sich natürlich auch "jeder" erarbeiten, genauso wie jeder 3-4 Instrumente und musikalisches Talent auf perfekten Niveau erarbeiten kann, oder ein ausgeprägtes Talent für Mathematik, oder das zeichnen / malen auf dem Niveau von klassischen Künstlern...
> 
> Noch viel ferner der Realität geht es nicht noch, oder?
> Viele Menschen sind schon froh wenn sie es sich im Leben "erarbeitet" bekommen neben der Muttersprache noch ein bis zwei Sprachen halbwegs ordentlich zu sprechen, bei der dritten hört man dann meist schon die Defizite sehr deutlich raus.



Dritte Fremdsprache? Selbst auf einem Gymnasium hat man nur zwei Fremdsprachen und die zweite davon schon entsprechend verkürzt, sodass man gerade genug für grundlegende Kommunikation lernen kann. Selbst die erste wird man allenfalls "brauchbar" lernen, wenn man nicht selbst mit Auslandsaufenthalten (= mit Geld, dass die Familie erstmal haben muss), nachbessert. Dritte Fremdsprache gut zu lernen erfordert dann schon privaten Sprachunterricht - und damit meine ich nicht VHS-Kurse oder die kostengünstigen Dinger, die Nebenfachstudenten offenstehen (ganz abgesehen davon, dass man sich ein Studium ohne Jobben auch erstmal bezahlen lassen muss), denn bei den Gruppengrößen lernen allenfalls echte Sprachgenies sich verständlich auszudrücken.
(Ausgenommen man stopft seine vier Sprachen mit sinnlosen, eng verwandten Kombinationen voll. Deutsch/Englisch/Niederländisch/Afrikaans könnte auch auf dem Niveau deutscher öffentlicher Schulen klappen, wenn man sich richtig reinkniet. Allerdings wär mir nicht bekannt, dass sowas überhaupt angeboten wird. Vielleicht können Franzosen Italienisch/Spanisch/Portugiesisch lernen.)




Poulton schrieb:


> Auch wenn es leider eine Utopie ist und wahrscheinlich auch bleiben wird: Zeit das Beamen möglich wird.  Das würde nicht nur alle Transportprobleme und die damit einhergehende Zeitproblematik lösen, sondern auch die  Wohnraumprobleme.



Die Aufhebung der Naturgesetze löst immer eine ganze Menge Probleme, ist bislang aber nur SF-Autoren gelungen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was konnte den dann Hartmut Mehdorn?



Leute feuern. Der wurde bislang immer gerufen, wenn es um das ging was Leute mit viel Geld als "gesundschrumpfen" oder "verschlanken" bezeichnen. Der "gesund"-Teil ist dabei zwar relativ zum Ausgangspunkt zu betrachten, aber sonst hat er eigentlich das gemacht, was das Kapital von ihm erwartet hat: Das Dreckschwein in der Krise/vor dem Börsengang gespielt, mit klarer Priorisierung kurzfristiger Rendite über langfristige Stabilität.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder den Friseuren, Landarbeitern, Berufskraftfahrern, Pflegekräften, Arzthelfern, Bauarbeitern, Hilfsarbeitern, Taxifahrern, Hilfsköchen / Küchenhilfen, Kellnern, Call Center Angestellten, Reinigungskräften, freiberuflichen Lehrkräften, Mitarbeitern von Sicherheitsdiensten, den meisten Menschen die ihren Beruf nur in Zeitarbeit ausüben können, usw. usf.
> 
> Die Liste an Menschen wächst seit Jahren beständig und mit ihr die Zahl der Menschen die es betrifft natürlich auch.



Und genau die sollten auf den Straßen zu sehen sein, ihre Streiks sollten in den Nachrichten mindestens genau so oft auftauchen wie die Streiks bei Lufthansa, die sollten sich für unbefristete Stellen mit Tariflohn einsetzen und das auch durchboxen. Wie ich sagte, Papa Staat hilft hier nicht, das ist einzig und allein die Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer. Wenn da erstmal eine vernünftige Gewerkschaft ist und sie aus unbefristet angestellten Arbeitern zusammengesetzt ist (und nicht wie bei den Fahrradkurieren wo sie zwar eine Gewerkschaft aufgebaut haben, aber die befristet angestellten Leute wurden nicht verlängert und die Gewerkschaft war ohne diese Leute flachgelegt). 
Aktuell ist es halt so auf der Welt, man muss sich bewegen. Wir haben in allen Bereichen mehr als genug Geld um diese Leute zu bezahlen, die Wirtschaft boomt ungebremst, egal ob da Abgas-Skandale oder sonstwas passiert. Ist halt nur blöd wenn das Geld nicht bis zu denen kommt, die das erwirtschaften. Aber wir können denen sowieso nicht helfen, die müssen sich selbst helfen. Zahnlose Politik hat gezeigt das sie nicht rechtzeitig reagieren kann und nur dann eingreift wenn es praktisch schon ausgebrannt ist.  Wer sich auf die verlässt, der ist verlassen, also selbst ran.
Gegen steigende Preise habe ich nichts, denn das bedeutet das mehr Geld da ist und sich die Lebensqualität für alle verbessert, mehr Steuern vorhanden sind usw. - schadet keinem. Würde ich billig leben wollen, wäre ich schon längst in Bulgarien. Die Sprache ist sehr leicht zu erlernen wenn man Russisch spricht und man hätte dort im Monat so viel Geld wie andere im halben Jahr verdienen. Ich gönne es jedem, mehr Geld zu haben als nötig, aber die müssen sich schon drum kümmern.

Edit: @ruyven_macaran  

Meine Firma sitzt außerhalb der EU. Wir kommunizieren in Englisch. Und ALLE die bei uns dabei sind und nicht in den USA wohnen, sprechen mindestens 2 Sprachen perfekt, viele sind auf 3+ Sprachen spezialisiert. Selbst die Kanadier sprechen Französisch und Englisch, rate mal warum. Die Firma hat nach solchen Mitarbeitern gesucht weil man anders nicht weltweit arbeiten kann ohne das Personal aufzublähen. Jeder von uns deckt mehrere Bereiche ab. Unser Support hat Leute die mit HTML, CSS und Javascript umgehen können (mehr oder weniger) und Wissen aus sehr vielen anderen Bereichen mitbringen - Videoproduktion, Audio-Equipment, PC Hardware, diverse Software etc. Wenn man im Industrie 4.0-Bereich arbeitet, geht ein Teil vom Arbeitstag schon drauf, sich was neues beizubringen, den Markt zu beobachten und zu reagieren. Das lernen passiert NICHT im Studium, nicht viele bei uns haben studiert und ich glaube nur 3 Leute arbeiten tatsächlich in dem Beruf was sie gelernt haben. Genau das macht die Firma interessant und vielseitig. Wir sind so weit entfernt von einem konventionellen Betrieb wie man es nur sein kann.  So viel zu deinem WTF. 
Ohne Englisch und Russisch hätte ich keinen Fuß in diese Firma gekriegt, egal was ich sonst gelernt hätte und wie mein Kontostand wäre (naja, ab nem gewissen Kontostand kann man so eine Firma auch kaufen oder so viel investieren das man mit ins Boot geholt wird, da reichen 6 Stellen aber nicht aus). 

Und ja, die Plattform sucht auch Leute die über den 95%  von den deutschen Arbeitnehmern liegen was Sprachkenntnisse angeht. Da auch diese Firma in Englisch kommuniziert und man ohne Englisch da nun mal nix zu suchen hat, schon gar nicht in Regionen außerhalb von UK und USA. 

Zu den Stellen - NIX DE, EU+Ausland. Mindestens EU-weit. Hier braucht man nix um woanders zu arbeiten, kein Arbeitsvisum, keine extra Dokumente, keine extra Zeit, nichts. 
Und ja, ich sehe angestellte Paketboten. 
UPS, kam erst n Noblechair von Caseking angerollt, hab mit dem Lieferanten gesprochen - der ist fest angestellt. Auch die DHL-Jungs die hier rumlaufen, sind wirkliche DHL-Jungs, keine Servicepartner von DHL. Kann dir ja mal n paar davon auf Video aufnehmen wenn du magst und wenn die zustimmen. 

Und zu dem Thema Pfleger - klar geht das zu Lasten der Patienten. Aber wenn man sonst nichts erreicht, muss man halt so weit gehen. Ideologie kann man nicht essen, mit moralischen Vorstellungen lassen sich Miete und Sprit nicht bezahlen und so weiter. Wenn wer was gutes tun will, kann er zur freiwilligen Feuerwehr usw. gehen. Aber für eine bezahlte Vollzeitstelle erwartet man auch einen Lohn und da sollte auch genug Druck aufgebaut werden.
In dem Bereich fehlen schon Leute und die Löhne gehen nicht rauf - also muss es richtig krachen bis sich da was tut. 

Und zum Link - Bundestagswahl 2017, hab das falsche Datum angesehen, mein Fehler. Ist wirklich von 2014, es ist also nicht 1,5 Jahre her sondern 4,5 Jahre her, seit dem ist das Medianeinkommen noch deutlicher angestiegen.
Klar das Vollzeitstellen gezahlt werden. Teilzeit, Minijob, Selbstständige, Leute die nur nach Auftragslage/Saison arbeiten (z.B. Dachdecker die im Winter nix aufm Dach zu suchen haben) haben in so einer Statistik nichts verloren. Sie verdienen entsprechend weniger.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie ich sagte, Papa Staat hilft hier nicht, das ist einzig und allein die Sache zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer.


Denken von der Wand bis zur Tapete. Wer in den 80er Jahren davon geredet hätte, dass man einen Niedriglohnsektor, Kettenbefristung und Leih- und Zeitarbeit in diesem Ausmaß wie man es heute hat, in Zukunft hier mal haben wird, wäre für verrückt erklärt worden. Das ganze wurde erst durch die Politik ermöglicht und verursacht, allen vorran durch Hartz 1 (nicht vergessen: es gab insgesamt vier). Vorher wäre das an den Gesetzen gescheitert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> (z.B. Dachdecker die im Winter nix aufm Dach zu  suchen haben) haben in so einer Statistik nichts verloren. Sie verdienen  entsprechend weniger.


Dachdecker verdienen nicht unbedingt  wenig. In meiner Verwandschaft ist eine Person Dachdeckermeister und hat eigenen Betrieb und die Gehälter die da für Gesellen bezahlt werden sind recht  gut, vorallem in Anbetracht des Baubooms. Aber das ist halt ein Beruf, für den sich auch nicht jeder eignet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du siehst angestellte Paketboten? Lol.


Kommt auf die Region und Gegend an. Hier auf dem Dorf die Postfrau die immer rumfährt ist festangestellt, ich mein sogar noch bei der Post und nicht bei DHL.  In Erfurt direkt sieht man dahingegen öfters mal die gelben Transporter,  manchmal auch nur weiße mit kleinem gelben Logo, die im Auftrag für DHL  unterwegs sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und zu dem Thema Pfleger - klar geht das zu Lasten der Patienten. Aber wenn man sonst nichts erreicht, muss man halt so weit gehen. Ideologie kann man nicht essen, mit moralischen Vorstellungen lassen sich Miete und Sprit nicht bezahlen und so weiter.



Bist du witzig, die Leute haben aber in großen Teilen kein Verständnis dafür wenn im Medizinsektor gestreikt wird und ganz besonders dann nicht wenn dabei noch Menschen zu Schaden kommen könnten, musst du nur mal verfolgen was wieder los ist wenn in Berlin an der Charité gestreikt wird.

Und ein Streik bei dem die Versorgung der Patienten aber weiterhin sichergestellt ist ist halt für den Bestreikten / Inhaber zimlich witzlos, entsprechend, wie Poulton schon sagt, der Markt kann gerade an dieser Stelle nichts regeln.

Für den ÖPV gilt in übrigens meist das gleiche, sobald die eigene Mobilität dadurch massiv eingeschränkt wird ist bei vielen Schluss mit Verständnis:

"Es reicht jetzt!" - Bahnkunden haben kein Verstaendnis fuer GDL-Streik  |  wp.de  | Verbraucher


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für den ÖPV gilt in übrigens das meist das gleiche, sobald die eigene Mobilität dadurch massiv eingeschränkt wird ist bei vielen Schluss mit Verständnis:
> 
> "Es reicht jetzt!" - Bahnkunden haben kein Verstaendnis fuer GDL-Streik  |  wp.de  | Verbraucher



Insbesondere kann man halt so auch nicht die Leute bewegen, alle vom Auto auf den ÖPNV umzusteigen.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du witzig, die Leute haben aber in großen Teilen kein Verständnis dafür wenn im Medizinsektor gestreikt wird und ganz besonders dann nicht wenn dabei noch Menschen zu Schaden kommen könnten, musst du nur mal verfolgen was wieder los ist wenn in Berlin an der Charité gestreikt wird.
> 
> Und ein Streik bei dem die Versorgung der Patienten aber weiterhin sichergestellt ist ist halt für den Bestreikten / Inhaber zimlich witzlos, entsprechend, wie Poulton schon sagt, der Markt kann gerade an dieser Stelle nichts regeln.
> 
> ...



Wenn die Firmen gezwungen werden, Personal aus anderen Regionen usw. anzukarren auf eigene Kosten um die Versorgung zu sichern, wird es für sie richtig teuer. Streiks haben immer eine Wirkung, sie schmälern den Gewinn vom Unternehmen und ruinieren auf kurz oder lang den Ruf. Nur das es bei der Pflege mit dem Ruf schon sowieso nix zu machen ist, dieser Bereich ist so beliebt wie ne Geschlechtskrankheit und das nicht umsonst.
Streikrecht haben wir hier nicht umsonst, das ist ein erfolgreiches Mittel um gierige Arbeitgeber daran zu erinnern, das sie Arbeitgeber und keine Sklaventreiber sind. Alles was kein Beamter ist, kann streiken und sollte es auch wenn da Ansprüche sich nicht anders durchsetzen lassen. 
Und gerade im Medizinsektor oder Verkehrssektor sind Streiks wesentlich effektiver, weil sie sofort alle Kunden betreffen und es keine Alternativen gibt. Wenn bei Amazon gestreikt wird, bestelle ich woanders. Wenn die DHL streikt, liefert mir UPS oder FedEx was. Wenn aber DB bestreikt wird oder der Medizinsektor, habe ich keine wirkliche Wahl und muss mich richtig aufregen, genau deswegen ist es so effektiv. Der finanzielle Schaden durch einen ordentlichen Streik ist um ein vielfaches höher als die Angestellten für einige Jahre vernünftig zu bezahlen.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du witzig, die Leute haben aber in  großen Teilen kein Verständnis dafür wenn im Medizinsektor gestreikt  wird und ganz besonders dann nicht wenn dabei noch Menschen zu Schaden  kommen könnten, musst du nur mal verfolgen was wieder los ist wenn in  Berlin an der Charité gestreikt wird.


Ich denke, das hat zum Großteil aber auch mit einem völlig verzogenen  Bild über die Einkommen der Beschäftigten zu tun. Von der Charité habe  ich zwar keine Ahnung, aber dafür von einem anderen kürzlichen Beispiel:  Auch wenn sich das negative Feedback bezüglich der BVG-Streiks doch arg  in Grenzen gehalten hat, so gab es in der Berichterstattung der Presse  doch auch eine Menge FUD über die Lohnverhältnisse. Ich weiß zwar nicht  ob du dich damit auch beschäftigt hast - aber was meinst du, mit was für  einem Grundlohn ein Fahrer mit 39h die Woche nach Hause gegangen ist? 

Gleichermaßen, dass andere Berufe immer öfters geringgeschätzt werden. Ein Fahrer hat bei Weitem mehr zu tun, auszuhalten und zu wissen, wie am Rad zu drehen oder ein paar Hebel oder Knöpfe zu bedienen - solche abschätzigen Bemerkungen hört man doch öfters mal. Büroleute tun auch mehr und müssen mehr wissen als den ganzen Tag auf der Tastatur einzuhämmern. IT-Fachkräfte tun auch mehr und müssen mehr wissen wie den ganzen Tag am Computer zu hocken. 

Leider sieht es oftmals doch so aus, dass es heißt: Streiken sollen sie alle - nur wehe, es betrifft mich  in irgendeiner Form - sollen die doch froh um ihren Arbeitsplatz sein. 
Nur arbeiten in  entsprechenden Berufen - dass will auch wieder keiner. Aber über den eigenen Lohn nörgeln, das kann jeder. 

Streiks sollen  ja absichtlich richtig weh tun, damit man die Unternehmen zum Handeln  zwingt - würde von den Streiks niemand was mitbekommen, würde der Sinn  ja im Sande verlaufen. Leider scheint die effektive  gewerkschaftliche Organisation immer mehr abzunehmen - anders kann ich  es mir nicht erklären, wie Streikenden gegenüber so wenig Verständnis  entgegen gebracht wird, sobald man selber mal Auswirkungen spürt. 

Und wie effektiv Streiks oder eine gewerkschaftliche  Organisation in diversen Branchen sind kann man ja perfekt an Amazon  sehen. Oder hier in Berlin das Wombats Hostel - ein höchst profitables  Hostel wird nach einer Betriebsratsgründung und einer Streikwelle  aufgrund drohenden Outsourcings dicht gemacht... Wo Verdi nicht zu  unrecht davon ausgeht, dass man das Hostel kurze Zeit später einfach mit  neuem Personal neu eröffnet und die Schließung nutzt, um das unliebsame  Personal loszuwerden. 

Die Realität schaut leider so aus, dass  in vielen Branchen und Berufen die gewerkschaftliche Organisation bzw.  ein Betriebs-/Personalrat alleine durch die große  Arbeitsplatzunsicherheit und die (EU-)Globalisierung unmöglich gemacht wird - man macht den  Arbeitnehmern über diverse Mittel halt so viel Angst um den  Arbeitsplatz, dass man sich lieber mit beschissenem Lohn und beschissen  Arbeitsbedingungen zufrieden gibt. In vielen Berufen ist man abseits der  beruflichen Erfahrung die verloren gehen würde generell ersetzlich, und  dieses fehlende Druckmittel wird von den Arbeitgebern auf eine  unsoziale Art und Weise dazu ausgenutzt, Löhne und Arbeitsbedingungen zu  senken. Oftmals ist einzig in Unternehmen wo schon eine gewerkschaftliche Organisation und ein Betriebsrat verankert ist auch eine Organisation effektiv möglich und akzeptiert. Oder man machts nach dem Modell Amazon, scheißt auf den Streik und versorgt uns aus dem Ausland. 

Nicht in jedem Beruf ist eine tiefgreifende  Spezialisierung möglich. Auch nicht jeder Mensch ist dazu in der Lage,  sich eine oder mehrere Fremdsprachen verhandlungssicher anzueignen, ein  Mathegenie zu sein oder aus finanziellen Gründen besonders gute  Bildungsleistungen zu erreichen. Außerdem sind die Plätze in höheren Positionen mit entsprechenden Gehältern rein natürlich auch extrem begrenzt. Und am Ende sollte neben Arbeiten und Lernen auch noch etwas Lebenszeit übrig bleiben, um einfach mal Leben zu können. Nicht jeder ist für das lebenslange Lernen gemacht... 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere kann man halt so auch nicht die Leute bewegen, alle vom Auto auf den ÖPNV umzusteigen.


Das ist natürlich der kleine Nebeneffekt von Streiks, aber am Ende sind die Löhne der Fahrer auch ein kleines Zahnrad bezüglich der Attraktivität des ÖPNV. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von den Lohnverhältnissen bei der DB, aber hier in Berlin hat unser Senat das kleine Zahnrädchen der Personallöhne im ÖPNV leider lange Zeit vergessen. An dich auch mal die Frage gerichtet - Was sind so deine Vorstellungen, mit was für einem Nettolohn Fahrer hier in Berlin nach Hause gegangen sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar nicht  ob du dich damit auch beschäftigt hast - aber was meinst du, mit was für  einem Grundlohn ein Fahrer mit 39h die Woche nach Hause gegangen ist?



 Ja habe ich, in Berlin waren es für Bus-, Tram- und U-Bahnfahrer mit 10 Jahren Berufserfahrung ca. 2.300 Brutto, etwa 900 Euro unter dem was ein S-Bahnfahrer in Berlin mit gleicher Erfahrung bei der DB verdient hat.
Bei Steuerklasse 1 sind das also gerade einmal etwas über 1.500 Euro Netto gewesen.
Das Ganze war noch ein Überbleibsel des sarazinschen Tarifwerks, das Berlin eingeführt hat um seine grassierenden Schulden abbauen zu können und betraff ursprünglich auch mal alle Angestellten des Landes Berlin.


Das Problem war nur, während für die restlichen Landesangestellten 2017 dann wieder der Bundesweite Tarifvertrag angewendet wurde galt für eben jene Bus-, Tram- und U-Bahnfahrer der BVG weiter der alte Tarif aus Sarazins Sparwerk.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> An dich auch mal die Frage gerichtet - Was sind so deine Vorstellungen, mit was für einem Nettolohn Fahrer hier in Berlin nach Hause gegangen sind?


Wird Netto wohl so bei 1500 liegen.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird Netto wohl so bei 1500 liegen.


Ziemlich exakt zutreffend. Vor März 2018 waren das als Berufseinsteiger gerade mal 2068€ und ein paar Zerquetschte - Brutto. Das waren nur knapp über 1400€ Netto. 
Seitdem 2168€ und ein paar Zerquetschte - Brutto. Knapp über 1450€ Netto. Siehe hier: Öffentlicher-Dienst.Info - TV-N

 Wie Nightslaver schon schriebt - bei der DB hast du brutto mehrere hundert Euro mehr bekommen. 

Sonderlich viele Leute dürfte man nicht gefunden haben, die dafür Schichtarbeit mit unregelmäßigen Einsatzorten und Arbeitszeiten an Wochenenden, an Feiertagen, an Silvester, Neujahr, nachts, sehr früh etc. und auch diverse soziale Einschnitte haben hinnehmen wollen. Von solchen Dingen wie seltene richtige Wochenenden, wenig Ruhezeit, wenig Freizeit usw. mal ganz abgesehen. Und dann bedenke noch, dass man im Idealfall auch nicht am Arsch der Welt wohnen sollte, damit der Zeitaufwand für den Arbeitsweg nicht explodiert (ergo: Wohnkosten sind tendenziell hoch). Für die Meisten ist es halt nur ein Job, keine Berufung, ergo zählt für die Meisten halt das Geld...


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Mein Ziel liegt so bei 2500 Netto, was laut Besoldungstabelle etwa 3200 Brutto sind. Wobei halt die Krankenkasse noch abgeht.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mein Ziel liegt so bei 2500 Netto, was laut Besoldungstabelle etwa 3200 Brutto sind. Wobei halt die Krankenkasse noch abgeht.


Wolltest du nicht irgendwas mit IT-Sicherheit im öffentlichen Dienst bzw. bei einer Behörde machen? Da klingt dein Ziel angesichts des nötigen Wissens und des lebenslangen Lernenmüssens aber echt niedrig... Oder sind das dort normale Löhne?


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Zumindest als Beamter hat man da nicht viel Spielraum. Da steigt man mit Hochschulabschluss immer mit A9 ein. 
Gehaltsrechner Öffentlicher Dienst

Als Tarifangestellter sieht es noch etwas anders aus, da dort direkte IT-Zulagen möglich sind, womit man mehrere 100 Euro mehr im Monat bekommen kann, wenn man drauf besteht und sagt, woanders würde ich so und soviel bekommen.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich der kleine Nebeneffekt von Streiks, aber am Ende sind die Löhne der Fahrer auch ein kleines Zahnrad bezüglich der Attraktivität des ÖPNV. Ich habe zwar keine Ahnung von den Lohnverhältnissen bei der DB, aber hier in Berlin hat unser Senat das kleine Zahnrädchen der Personallöhne im ÖPNV leider lange Zeit vergessen. An dich auch mal die Frage gerichtet - Was sind so deine Vorstellungen, mit was für einem Nettolohn Fahrer hier in Berlin nach Hause gegangen sind?




2.500 Brutto wenn das kein blutiger Anfänger ist. Und das ist die Basis, die Zuschläge für Wochenende, Nachtdienst, Überstunden und 13es Gehalt - da kommt man auf 3000 Brutto im Schnitt. Nicht üppig, aber sollte reichen.

Das war jetzt ohne die Kommentare zu lesen^


----------



## Sparanus (19. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest als Beamter hat man da nicht viel Spielraum. Da steigt man mit Hochschulabschluss immer mit A9 ein.
> Gehaltsrechner Öffentlicher Dienst


Glaube ich nicht ganz, wir werden ja auch nach Beamtenbesoldung bezahlt und bei uns bekommt man mit Bachelor alleine A10 (Oberleutnant) bis hin zu A14 (Oberstleutnant) als Seiteneinsteiger, bei was man A14 bekommt weiß ich leider nicht genau, waren aber z.B. Ärzte und Juristen.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Wobei der Bund eh etwas mehr zahlt als die Länder. Auch beim BKA würde man mit einer A10 einsteigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dachdecker verdienen nicht unbedingt  wenig. In meiner Verwandschaft ist eine Person Dachdeckermeister und hat eigenen Betrieb und die Gehälter die da für Gesellen bezahlt werden sind recht  gut, vorallem in Anbetracht des Baubooms. Aber das ist halt ein Beruf, für den sich auch nicht jeder eignet.



Die meisten Handwerker verdienen mittlerweile sogar ziemlich gut. Das ist die eine Bevölkerungsgruppe außerhalb der Finanzbranche, die von dem auf Kosten aller verschenkten EZB-Geld profitiert, weil im Zuge der Immobilienspekulationen wieder deutlich mehr gebaut wird - und dafür brauchts Handwerker, mittlerweile mehr als Osteuropa liefert. Aber das ist halt nur eine Momentaufnahme, vor 10 Jahren sah es genau gegenteilig aus. Und wenn nicht gerade Boom ist, bist du als (deutscher) Handwerker ziemlich lange Arsch vom Dienst.



> Kommt auf die Region und Gegend an. Hier auf dem Dorf die Postfrau die immer rumfährt ist festangestellt, ich mein sogar noch bei der Post und nicht bei DHL.  In Erfurt direkt sieht man dahingegen öfters mal die gelben Transporter,  manchmal auch nur weiße mit kleinem gelben Logo, die im Auftrag für DHL  unterwegs sind.



Ich hab seit 5-6 Jahren keine Original-DHL-Paketträger mehr gesehen. Alles nur Subunternehmer und einige davon sieht man nur wenige Monate. (Brief-)Post, die auf dem Land zum Teil zusammen mit Paketen ausgeliefert wird, ist anders. Die Briefträger sind afaik alle direkt bei der Post angestellt und für einen Job mit 0 Qualifikation auch gar nicht mal so schlecht bezahlt. (Nur dass es je nach Wetter und Entfernung halt auch ein Job ist, den in schlecht bezahlt gar niemand mehr machen würde. Und dem man auch nur bis zu einem gewissen Alter/Fitnessgrad machen kann, wonach man dann arbeitslos, alt und ohne irgendeine Form von für andere Arbeitgeber verwertbaren Erfahrungen dasteht.)




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Streiks sollen  ja absichtlich richtig weh tun, damit man die Unternehmen zum Handeln  zwingt - würde von den Streiks niemand was mitbekommen, würde der Sinn  ja im Sande verlaufen. Leider scheint die effektive  gewerkschaftliche Organisation immer mehr abzunehmen - anders kann ich  es mir nicht erklären, wie Streikenden gegenüber so wenig Verständnis  entgegen gebracht wird, sobald man selber mal Auswirkungen spürt.



Das Problem wird auch die Outsourcerei verstärkt. Früher haben mal "die Mitarbeiter der Lufthansa" gestreikt und ein paar Wochen mit Flugstörungen später wars das. Heute streikt erst das Catering-Subunternehmen. Dann die Piloten. Dann das Kabinenpersonal. Dann die Sicherheitsbediensteten und Zwischendurch nochmal die Fluglotsen. Und wenn die alle endlich fertig sind und der Flieger pünktlich abhebt, sieht man das von außen, weil bei der früher noch veramteten Bahn gerade eine von drei Gruppen mehr Lohn fordert. Das System ist mittelerweile so komplex verzahnt, dass man alle naslang von irgend einem Streik betroffen sein kann und wenn ständig irgendwas nicht funktioniert, ist man irgendwann gereizt. Dazu kommt noch, dass die gewerkschaftlich organisierten, streikenden Branchen mittlerweile alle zu den etwas weniger schlecht gestellt gehören. 20-30% der Bevölkerung haben einen schlechteren Job und wenn den eigenen 50% Job zu verlieren droht, weil jemand mit 400 € höherem Lohn und einer 8% Forderung verhindert, dass man rechtzeitig zur Arbeit kommt, hört der Spaß halt auf.
Früher lief sowas auch stärker auf politischer Ebene und es gab ein stärkeres Zusammenhaltsgefühl. Aber heute gilt Individualismus und die SPD ist die Vertretung der Automobilhersteller und Kohletagebaubetreiber.



> Nicht in jedem Beruf ist eine tiefgreifende  Spezialisierung möglich.



Und: Diese Berufe werden immer mehr. Nicht umsonst ist ständig von der Dienstleistungsbranche die Rede. Bei immer mehr Jobs gehts um Service & Kleinigkeiten - einzige Anforderung: Blöd lächeln und Standardtexte runterbeten. Mitdenken ist z.B. bei einer Telefonhotline ausdrücklich nicht erwünscht. Die breite Masse der produzierenden Berufe bricht dagegen weg - entweder direkt nach Asien oder durch Automatisierung und einen kleinen Kreis Spezialisten ersetzt. Und das betrifft nicht nur Maschinen. Wenn du früher Endkundenhandel betreiben wolltest, brauchtest ausgebildete ausgebildete Lageristen, gelernte Stapler- und Lieferwagenfahrer, ausgebildete Verkäufer, qualifizierte Kassierer, etc.. Heute brauchst du einen Webdesigner, ein paar Rumänen die für DHL fahren und eine Gruppe Packer, die nur wissen müssen, wie sie drei Knöpfe drücken, was man binnen zwei Stunden dem nächsten Kandidaten beibringen kann.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ziemlich exakt zutreffend. Vor März 2018 waren das als Berufseinsteiger gerade mal 2068€ und ein paar Zerquetschte - Brutto. Das waren nur knapp über 1400€ Netto.
> Seitdem 2168€ und ein paar Zerquetschte - Brutto. Knapp über 1450€ Netto. Siehe hier: Öffentlicher-Dienst.Info - TV-N
> 
> Wie Nightslaver schon schriebt - bei der DB hast du brutto mehrere hundert Euro mehr bekommen.



Die DB zahlt allgemein recht gut. Die Geschichte als Staatsbetrieb, mit diversen Vorschriften und einer starren Arbeiterorganisation machts möglich. Aber auch 1400 € Netto Einstiegsgehalt sind für einen Job ohne Vorkenntnisse (weiß nicht, wie es bei der BVG ist, aber die meisten Verkehrsbetriebe bilden selbst und relativ flott aus) schon überdurschschnittlich.

Deswegen sag ich ja: Klar käme es aufs gleiche raus, wenn man statt des einen Faktor "Mieten" für alle anzupassen, die Löhne von allen in allen Branchen an die Mieten anpassen würde. Nur ist das eine Aufgabe von nicht bewältigbarem Aufwand.


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Problem wird auch die Outsourcerei verstärkt.
> 
> Dazu kommt noch, dass die gewerkschaftlich organisierten, streikenden Branchen mittlerweile alle zu den etwas weniger schlecht gestellt gehören. 20-30% der Bevölkerung haben einen schlechteren Job und wenn den eigenen 50% Job zu verlieren droht, weil jemand mit 400 € höherem Lohn und einer 8% Forderung verhindert, dass man rechtzeitig zur Arbeit kommt, hört der Spaß halt auf.


Bei der DB sind 8% angesichts der hohen Ausgangssituation zugegeben recht hoch - allerdings sollte es auch mehr wie verständlich sein, dass man auch eine wirkliche Lohnsteigerung und nicht nur einen Inflationsausgleich haben will. 

Das durch Outsourcing die gefühlte Streikhäufigkeit zugenommen hat ist unbestreitbar.. Trotzdem ist es das gute Recht eines jeden Arbeitnehmers, für höhere Löhne kämpfen zu dürfen. Auch egal, wie viel man verdienen möge und ob man in einer infrastrukturkritischen Firma arbeitet. Es kann ja schlecht ein Argument sein, man dürfe nicht für seine Rechte eintreten, weil Andere weniger verdienen oder weil andere Leute im Alltag eingeschränkt werden (in solchen Jobs war man mal verbeamtet oder mit Kündigungsschutz öffentlich angestellt...). Gerade bei den Schwierigkeiten zur Arbeit zu kommen sehe ich eher das Problem bei dem fehlenden Verständnis der meist autofahrenden und nicht auf den ÖPNV angewiesenen Vorgesetzen (oder den Schulen...). Eher sollten diejenigen, denen es unmöglich gemacht wird für ihre Rechte einzutreten, vom Staat unterstützt werden, dass für die Rechte eingetreten werden kann... Naja, theoretisch, eher drückt sich der Staat vor seiner Verantwortung. 

Bezüglich der echten Streikhäufigkeit: Das konzentriert sich aber immer auf bestimmte Zeiträume, halt auf die Zeiträume, in denen die Tarifverhandlungen anstehen. Wenn man sich die Arbeitskampfbilanzen der Hans-Böckler-Stiftung anschaut, waren 
- 2018 knapp eine Million Arbeitstage (EVG-Lokführerstreik, Ryanair)
- 2017 nur knapp 238.000 Tage
- 2016 ca. 462.000 Tage
- 2015 zwei Millionen (!) (Davon 1,5 Millionen auf den Post-Streik und den Streik in Kitas und Schulen)
- 2014 392.000 Tage (trotz der GDL-Streiks!)
- 2013 551.000 Tage
- 2012 630.000 Tage
- 2011 304.000 Tage
- 2010 173.000 Tage
- 2009 400.000 Tage
- 2008 542.000 Tage

ausgefallen.

Wenn man die Zahlen so betrachtet, haben einzig 2015 und 2018 deutlich herausgestochen, wo also eher in größeren Firmen/Einrichtungen gestreikt wurde, wo viele Arbeiter gleichzeitig gestreikt haben und wo lange gestreikt wurde (und gerade bezüglich der Streiklänge gibts zwei Seiten...). Ansonsten ist alles im Schnitt, d.h. trotz der Aufsplittung des Streikvolumens hat sich die Streikhäufigkeit nicht wirklich erhöht. 

Kannst hier ja mal nachlesen, ist ganz interessant.
Arbeitskampfbilanzen der Jahre 2018 - 2008 - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch 1400 € Netto Einstiegsgehalt sind für einen Job ohne Vorkenntnisse (weiß nicht, wie es bei der BVG ist, aber die meisten Verkehrsbetriebe bilden selbst und relativ flott aus) schon überdurschschnittlich.


1400€ ist für die Verantwortung die man trägt und die Arbeitsbedingungen (Schichtarbeit im Fahrdienst ist halt nochmal was anderes...) nicht so dolle, schon garnicht bei den Lebenshaltungskosten hier in Berlin. Möge man sich drum streiten ob es gerecht wäre Quereinsteiger und IHK-ausgebildetes Personal, beide machen am Ende die gleiche Arbeit, unterschiedlich zu bezahlen - in beiden Fällen sind 1400€ Netto zu wenig. Da hat man bei anderen weniger veranwortungsvollen und weniger anstregenden Jobs mehr verdient. 

Nichtsdestotrotz hat Verdi mit zwei Warnstreiks (1x halbtägig, 1x ganztägig), also einer doch recht geringen Belastung der Kunden (und ja, auch ich musste mal 28€ fürs Taxi hinlegen) angesichts teilweise frecher Angebote seitens des KAV den Bruttogrundlohn von neueingestellten Fahrern bzw. allgemein dem Betriebspersonal auf ein Niveau anheben können, wo man sagen kann, dass der Grundlohn angemessen ist bzw. nach aktuellen Maßstäben auf einer Höhe liegt, wo weitere Streiks etwas vermessen wären... 

Bspw. Erzieher und angestellte Lehrer haben in den 10 Jahren bei Weitem öfter und länger gestreikt und damit bei Eltern garantiert ein ähnliches Chaos angerichtet. Und das völlig zurecht, da auch dort die Arbeitsbelastung härter geworden ist... 

@cryon1c: Auf 2500€ Grundlohn bist du nicht mal dann gelandet, wenn du dich ans Ende der Entgeltstufe gearbeitet hast. Da gabs nach 10 Jahren vor 2017 nur knapp über 2300€ Brutto Grundlohn ohne weitere Aussicht auf Steigerungen, bei einem Einstiegsgehalt vom ca. 2093€... 
Kannst du dir hier anschauen: Öffentlicher-Dienst.Info - TV-N

Wollen wir das OT damit begraben? 
Notfalls texten wir per PN weiter.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Na mit 10-15 Jahren an Berufserfahrung, die man schon braucht um wirklich das Maximum rauszuholen, ist das zu wenig. Das geht in irgendwelcher Pampa wie Zwenkau oder so wo nicht mal Nachtlinien fahren und am Wochenende 1x pro Stunde wenn überhaupt was fährt. Wo das fahren wesentlich einfacher ist als in der hektischen, vollgestopften Stadt. Und wo die Lebenshaltungskosten halt niedriger sind. 
Für Berlin ist das mager, sehr mager.. 

Es ist zwar Offtopic, hat aber doch direkt mit dem zu tun, wo man sich halt niederlässt. Wenn der Fahrer in Berlin nur 10% mehr verdient als sagen wir mal in Chemnitz und dafür halt 40% höhere Kosten hat und auch noch 20km zum Arbeitsort eiern darf - dann arbeitet der da nicht mehr so gerne und zieht doch eventuell woanders hin. Löhne und Kosten sollten sich halbwegs ausgleichen. In der Großstadt wird natürlich mehr bezahlt, aber die Kosten sind wesentlich höher, das lohnt sich also finanziell nicht dort zu leben. Es lohnt sich wenn man auf die Kultur steht, auf diverse Sachen die nur in der Großstadt verfügbar sind, aber der normale Arbeiter, gerade mit Schicht&Wochenend-Diensten kann sich so was öfters mal abschmieren allein schon weil die Arbeitszeit dazwischenfunkt oder das Geld halt nicht reicht, um in einer Großstadt auch gepflegt was zu unternehmen (ich sehe Konzerttickets für über 100€ ziemlich oft, das ist nicht drin jeden Monat). 
Man kann die Mietpreise (um die es sich bei dem ganzen Thema ja dreht) nicht getrennt vom Einkommen und sonstigen Kosten betrachten. 
Genau wegen den geringen Einkommen ist das Thema ja auch aktuell, sonst wäre es vll in 10-20 Jahren der Fall wo die Mieten halt 20€+ erreichen würden, aber aktuell knistert das ja schon bei 15€/m² bei den Leuten. 
Jeder mag billig und nah an der Arbeit wohnen, am besten in einem recht gut erhaltenen Haus, ohne Probleme und wenn es geht noch ruhig und nicht auf der Hauptstraße oder neben Gleisen, geht aber nicht wenn man sich das nicht leisten kann. Und hier sind wir wieder beim Problem - es wird auf die Folgen losgegangen, nicht auf das eigentliche Problem - das man es sich nicht leisten kann weil man halt zu wenig verdient. 

Dies sind Leute die keine Rücklagen bilden können, die nichts sparen und dann in Altersarmut rutschen werden wenn nicht gerade so was wie Betriebsrente winkt, das haben ja auch nicht so viele. Da gibt es dann auch massiv Neid und Missgunst, merkt man sogar hier im Thread. 
Ist also nicht ganz Offtopic. Das ist halt die Ursache für den ganzen Salat.


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

Mit normalen Mieten von um die 5€ hätte man das Problem auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit normalen Mieten von um die 5€ hätte man das Problem auch nicht.



Und wie soll man bitte sehr mit Mieten um 5€ die aktuellen Kosten decken, dann noch den Bestand modernisieren/energetisch sanieren (Klimaschutz ahoi, alleine die Auflagen da treiben die Kosten richtig hoch)? Und nicht zu vergessen - die Grundstückspreise in Großstädten, die sind mittlerweile auch gesalzen.
Mieten zwischen 10-15€ sind gerade ausreichend für die Unternehmen damit sie investieren können und noch Gewinne machen. Staat bzw Kommunen wenn sie gegen 0 wirtschaften wären vll in der Lage, mit 7-9€ zu arbeiten, aber irgendwann holt sie die Realität ein und es gäbe ein massives Gefälle zwischen privaten Wohnungen und Sozialwohnungen was ja auch nicht gerade geil ist. Der Markt lässt sich nicht einfach so steuern das die Preise halbiert werden und alles trotzdem paletti ist, geht nicht.


----------



## Tengri86 (19. Mai 2019)

Why Not 

Angebot und Nachfrage funktioniert für pflegekräfte ja auch nicht,


----------



## DKK007 (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Mieten zwischen 10-15€ sind gerade ausreichend für die Unternehmen damit sie investieren können und noch Gewinne machen.



Indem halt keine Gewinne mehr gemacht werden dürfen.

Deutsche Wohnen steigert Gewinn durch hoehere Mieten - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost
75 Prozent mehr Miete! Wieder Wucher, wieder die Deutsche Wohnen! –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## iGameKudan (19. Mai 2019)

Ähm naja, verzeihs mir cryon1c, aber die Steigerung im Falle des TV-N Berlin ist so hoch ausgefallen, dass die Entgelte nun über dem Schnitt liegen. Und selbst mit der Steigerung wäre ne 60m²-Wohnung mit "schon" 15m² und somit knappen 900€ schon deutlich über der Grenze von ca. 1/3 des Anteils am Nettoeinkommen, die für Mietkosten der Wohnung empfohlen wird. 

Und mal ganz von TN-Nlern abgesehen:. Was ist mit den ganzen ebenso wichtigen Leuten z.B. in der Altenpflege, im Einzelhandel, in der Reinigungsbranche oder sonstigen Dienstleistungsbereichen? Allgemein den zahlreichen Berufen, die schlechter bezahlt sind? Da müsste man theoretisch genauso hohe Lohnsteigerungen durchsetzen - ansonsten könnten die sich die 60m² für 15€/m² nicht mal im Ansatz leisten und würden verdrängt werden. Würde man entsprechend deines Lösungsansatzes tatsächlich die Löhne für Alle steigern, würden durch die höheren im Umlauf befindlichen Geldsummen allerdings automatisch die Preise steigen, auch von den Wohnungen. Da würden die Vermieter mit Garantie die Hände noch weiter aufhalten bzw. es würde nicht bei den 15€/m² bleiben. Die sonstigen Lebenshaltungskosten würden in gleichem Maße explodieren. Deine Lösung von allgemeinen Lohnsteigerungen auch in Durchschnittsberufen beißt sich in den Schwanz.

Es gibt ein Problem, das du nicht zu verstehen scheinst: Einzig die Entwicklung der Mietpreise passt aktuell nicht zur Entwicklung der Löhne. Die großen Wohnungskonzerne und Vermieter stopfen sich auf unverantwortliche Art und Weise die Taschen voll und gefährden dadurch den sozialen Frieden wesentlich.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Und kleinere Wohnungen sind kein Thema? Wozu 60m² für eine Person? Verstehe ich ja wenn da n Pärchen drin wohnt mit 2 Einkommen. 
Tokyo hat es ja auch hinbekommen, microappartments etc. Wer mehr will, darf dafür auch zahlen.

Und nein, bei mehr Einkommen würden die Vermieter nicht gleich mehr Geld verlangen. Wir haben ja schon die Mietpreisbremse sowie nur 8% auf die Modernisierung, man kann die Miete also nicht einfach mal bis zum Mond schrauben.  Das wäre ja ausreichend um das halt auf 10-15 Jahre auszudehnen um zu sehen wie weit der Ansturm auf die Städte weitergehen und entsprechend zu bauen. Passiert aber nicht. 

Die Lebenshaltungskosten steigen sowieso, weil nun mal Kosten überall steigen. Ich habe z.B.  bei Fahrscheinen (ÖPNV als auch bei DB usw.) nie gesehen das sie günstiger werden - dafür regelmäßig teurer. Mietpreise steigen. Strom kostet mehr. Kippen kosten mehr. Kultur kostet auch immer mehr, egal ob man im Club feiern geht oder mal eine Opera besuchen mag. So gut wie alles ist teurer geworden, außer Milch und Flügen. Ein verdammtes Hotelzimmer in Leipzig zu Pfingsten kostet mindestens 80€, eher 150 wenn es keine Drecksbude ist. 
Wenn man sich also aktuell halbwegs ein Leben leisten will, MUSS man mit den Preissteigerungen entsprechend auch sein Einkommen steigern, sonst klemmt es bald überall und man geht nur noch arbeiten um sich das billigste Bier zu leisten und Urlaub gibts dann am lokalen See statt in Italien. Miete ist ja nur ein Kostenfaktor von vielen und sich nur auf das überlebenswichtige zu reduzieren ist in einem reichen Industrieland mit einer Vollzeitstelle nicht richtig.


----------



## Poulton (19. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und kleinere Wohnungen sind kein Thema? Wozu 60m² für eine Person?  Verstehe ich ja wenn da n Pärchen drin wohnt mit 2 Einkommen.


Genau. 15m² Wohnklo für jeden und darin hat man gefälligst noch sein Home-Office einzurichten, damit der Chef Kosten spart und man schön Überstunden macht. 
Angemessene Hartz-4-Wohnungsgroesse | Hartz IV & ALG II



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir haben ja schon die Mietpreisbremse sowie nur  8% auf die Modernisierung, man kann die Miete also nicht einfach mal bis  zum Mond schrauben.


Du hast auch weiterhin keine Ahnung,  wie löchrig die Mietpreisbremse ist und wie zweifelhaft die  Berechnungsgrundlage eines der Grundlagen ist, des Mietspiegel.



> Kultur kostet auch immer mehr,


So?  Die Eintrittspreise für Museen sind günstig und erster Dienstag im  Monat freier Eintritt in allen städtischen Museen in Erfurt.



> Urlaub gibts dann am lokalen See statt in Italien.


Ein Garten ist immer noch am besten. Da kann einen Gott und die Welt den Buckel runterrutschen.

€: Apropos Garten: Ich bin auch weiterhin der Meinung, dass es viel mehr Kleingärten geben sollte. Dann würden wahrscheinlich auch weniger Menschen am Rädchen drehen und, sofern gepachtet, ist er nichtmal bei Bezug von Leistungen nach SGB II oder XII anrechenbar. :3


----------



## cryon1c (19. Mai 2019)

Bin selbst im Home Office, aber ohne Kinder, daher passe ich nicht in die Studie. Ich achte auf meine Arbeitszeit, verziehe mich aber ab und an ins Cafe mitm Notebook usw. um flexibel zu sein und auch n wenig Spaß zu haben. 
Wer im Home Office arbeitet, verdient meist auch mehr als ordentlich und kann sich auch 100m² leisten und einen Raum sogar absetzen wenn dieser passend eingerichtet ist. Machen auch viele. Die halbe Firma bei mir arbeitet im Home Office. Meetings halten wir gegen 17-18 Uhr lokaler Zeit ab, da sind die Amis schon wach und wir sind noch am arbeiten.

Man kann auch im Garten arbeiten wenn es einem danach steht, dank mobilem Internet und Notebook geht das da fast so gut wie daheim, aber mit Frischluft und Vogelgezwitscher.

Und was sehe ich bei dem Link? Richtig, bei Hartz4-Bezug mit 2 Personen nicht mehr als 60m² usw. Wer unbedingt mitten in einer Großstadt leben will, kann sich auch in eine 35m² Wohnung quetschen als Single, es sei denn der will mehr verdienen und mehr ausgeben. Ist in vielen Städten längst Realität 

Wir haben hier teils massiven Platzüberschuss für die Singles. Oma lebt in ihrer 120m² 3-Zimmer Wohnung weiter weil die nach dem Umzug in eine 45m² Wohnung praktisch die gleiche Miete zahlen würde - weil sie halt einen alten Mietvertrag hat mit einer Kaltmiete die man aktuell höchstens irgendwo im Dorf findet. 
Gut verdienende Singles und Pärchen holen sich auch recht dicke Wohnungen.  Kenne da einige, der mietet sich ne 4-Zimmer Wohnung  für sich und 2 Hunde, die Freundin wohnt woanders. Und die nächste Tür sind 3 Studenten in der identischen Wohnung als WG drin. 

Und Museen? Ja, gut, aber versuch mal ein Konzert zu besuchen oder z.B. zu einem Festival wie dem anstehenden Wave Gotik Treffen über 5 Tage nach Leipzig zu kommen, inklusive Hotel versteht sich, weil im Zelt pennen mag nicht jeder. Da biste 150€ + Fahrkosten für das Konzert los und 1500€ für das Festival los bei aktuellen Preisen. Freien Eintritt gibt es dort nur dann, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt oder mit bestimmten Personen ins Bett geht, ansonsten darf man blechen.
Wer da also nicht genug Geld verdient, kann sich solche Veranstaltungen knicken und wird sozial durchfallen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und kleinere Wohnungen sind kein Thema? Wozu 60m² für eine Person? Verstehe ich ja wenn da n Pärchen drin wohnt mit 2 Einkommen.
> Tokyo hat es ja auch hinbekommen, microappartments etc. Wer mehr will, darf dafür auch zahlen.



Genau, dieser unverschämte "Luxus" von 60qm, geben wir diesen prolligen Armuts-Schweinen doch einfach 2qm Boxen wie in Hongkong, das dicke genug, Hühner in Käfighaltung haben schließlich noch weniger!

Wohnungsnot in Hongkong - Leben wie in Kaefighaltung (Archiv)

Mal wieder etwas ernsthafter, sorry, aber du hast für mein Dafürhalten einfach massiv einen an der Waffel und warum Tokyo so viele kleine Wohnungen hat liegt vor allem an dem topografischen Problemen Japans, bzw. der Stadt. Tokyo hat schlicht ein natürlich gegebenes Platzproblem, für die große Einwohnerzahl (rund 10 Mio. Einwohner). Der ganze Großraum Tokio ist inzwischen schlicht schon verstädtert, die Balungszentren stoßen im Norden schon an die japanischen Berge und ein Wohnungen in die Höhe bauen ist in der Region Tokio schlicht nicht "grenzenlos" möglich, wegen der ständigen Erdbeben- und Tsunamigefahr.
Das Problem ist so in Berlin aber nicht mal annähernd gegeben, Berlin hat rein technisch kein Platzproblem, sondern in erster Linie ein Problem das vorhandener Wohnraum zu teuer ist und wegen Spekulation teilweise sogar unvermietet bleibt / vom Eigentümer nicht saniert (bewohnbar gemacht) wird.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau, dieser unverschämte "Luxus" von 60qm, geben wir diesen prolligen Armuts-Schweinen doch einfach 2qm Boxen wie in Hongkong, das dicke genug, Hühner in Käfighaltung haben schließlich noch weniger!
> 
> Wohnungsnot in Hongkong - Leben wie in Kaefighaltung (Archiv)
> 
> ...



Wir werden sehen wohin sich das entwickelt. 
Sollte Enteignung ein Thema sein, wird Berlin sich so tief verschulden das es kracht. Deutsche Wohnen hat da knapp 100.000 Wohnungen, zu den aktuellen Marktpreisen sind das Milliarden, wie viele davon in Berlin stehen müsste ich nachsehen. Wird auf jeden Fall nichts vernünftiges.
Und an der Mietpreisbremse usw. wird auch immer rumgemoserts, dabei tut sie was sie soll - arbeiten mit dem aktuellen Mietspiegel bei Neuvermietungen (wen jucken denn die alten Verträge wo Leute noch 6€/m² haben, das ist nicht aktuell).
Berlin hat ein Problem, dadurch das es nicht in die Höhe baut, wird die Stadt extrem langgezogen, dadurch entstehen mehr Staus und deutlich längere Fahrtwege. Klar, hübsche europäische Stadt. Nur 3,5 Millionen aktuell. Wenn der Zuzug noch massiver wird und wir dann irgendwann die Einwohnerzahl verdoppeln, wirds dort sehr lustig. 

Ich kenne dicke Metropolen selbst, war in Moskau ne Weile usw. Jede Stadt hat Probleme und die Mieten sind in den Metropolen immer durch die Decke gegangen, aber wen juckt es wirklich? Andere Länder haben versucht das Problem einzudämmen, keins war wirklich erfolgreich (ausgenommen Österreich mit dem was sie in Wien gemacht haben, aber dafür braucht es Jahrzehnte und ordentliche Investitionen die keiner will). 
Alle anderen haben das zugelassen und leben damit, noch mal, who cares?

Ich sehe den aktuellen Wohnraum in Berlin nicht zu teuer. Berlin ist nicht mal die teuerste Stadt in Deutschland, obwohl die Hauptstadt es in den meisten Fällen doch ist (weltweit, gibt aber Ausnahmen wie Washington DC in USA).


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2019)

Das Einkommen sollte nicht die Wohnungsgröße bestimmen. Jeder sollte eine angemessene Wohnung haben. Noch besser wäre, jeder hätte ein vergleichbares Einkommen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2019)

Aber irgendwo hat er auch recht, es gibt viel zu wenige moderne Wohnungen in der Größe 35qm und ähnlich.


----------



## seahawk (20. Mai 2019)

Das ist ja selbst für eine Person auch nicht zumutbar.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Mai 2019)

Unsinn, wie kommt man denn auf sowas?


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sollte Enteignung ein Thema sein, wird Berlin sich so tief verschulden das es kracht. Deutsche Wohnen hat da knapp 100.000 Wohnungen, zu den aktuellen Marktpreisen sind das Milliarden, wie viele davon in Berlin stehen müsste ich nachsehen. Wird auf jeden Fall nichts vernünftiges.



Das muss sich Berlin überhaupt nicht verschulen. Bei der Enteignung müssen keine marktüblichen Preise gezahlt werden. Da tut es wie in den 90ern bei der Treuhand auch die Symbolische Mark.
Währen dann also 100.000€, das sollte sich auch Berlin leisten können. 

Davon können alle nur profitieren. Du wirst da kaum einen finden, der davon einen Verlust hat.
Ansonsten kannst du den sicher persönlich mit Namen benennen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das muss sich Berlin überhaupt nicht verschulen. Bei der Enteignung müssen keine marktüblichen Preise gezahlt werden. Da tut es wie in den 90ern bei der Treuhand auch die Symbolische Mark.
> Währen dann also 100.000€, das sollte sich auch Berlin leisten können.
> 
> Davon können alle nur profitieren. Du wirst da kaum einen finden, der davon einen Verlust hat.



Die Firmen werden für die Wohnungen eben marktübliche Preise verlangen und das ist aktuell richtig viel Geld. Das wird nie passieren das die Enteignung ohne vernünftige, marktübliche Entschädigung stattfindet - also zwischen 5000 und 8000 pro m² aktuell, kannst dir ja ausrechnen wie teuer das wird.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2019)

Doch das passiert an anderer Stelle, wenn Autobahnen gebaut werden oder ein Tagebau erweitert wird auch regelmäßig. 

Es reicht, wenn Berlin einfach ein Gesetz macht, die Wohnungen werden für einen € pro Wohnung in den Landesbesitz überführt. Da können die Immobilienspekulanten protestieren wie sie wollen. Wer jahrelang Gewinne auf kosten anderer gemacht hat, muss auch mit den Verlusten leben können.

Mit irgendwelchen Aktionären muss man da auch kein Mitleid haben, schließlich können die ihre Aktien jetzt immer noch verkaufen, bis der Volksentscheid abgeschlossen ist.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Doch das passiert an anderer Stelle, wenn Autobahnen gebaut werden oder ein Tagebau erweitert wird auch regelmäßig.
> 
> Es reicht, wenn Berlin einfach ein Gesetz macht, die Wohnungen werden für einen € pro Wohnung in den Landesbesitz überführt. Da können die Immobilienspekulanten protestieren wie sie wollen. Wer jahrelang Gewinne auf kosten anderer gemacht hat, muss auch mit den Verlusten leben können.
> 
> Mit irgendwelchen Aktionären muss man da auch kein Mitleid haben, schließlich können die ihre Aktien jetzt immer noch verkaufen, bis der Volksentscheid abgeschlossen ist.



Es wird immer nach dem Marktwert entschädigt. Hallo. Sozialismus ist tot, wir leben im Kapitalismus. Solche Ansagen schaden der Wirtschaft enorm, selbst wenn sie nicht umgesetzt werden, das sorgt dafür das da ordentlich Panik entsteht und das kostet am Ende richtig viel Geld - weil Fehler gemacht werden etc.
Also so schon mal nicht. Und schon gar nicht für Wohnungen wo investiert wurde, diese lassen sich die Firmen ordentlich was kosten und wenn sie nicht ordentlich bezahlt werden, gibt es da richtig Ärger. 

Und ein Gesetz? Weißte wie lange das dauert? Und wie die Wirtschaft dagegen kämpfen wird? Da kannste so was im Jahre 2025 haben.

Und da hängen auch Investoren aus dem Ausland mit, mit denen sollte man sich auch nicht verscherzen, sonst sinkt die Investitionsbereitschaft massiv und wir haben dadurch mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.

Ich sehe die Enteignung kritisch. Wir haben die Wohnungen selbst an sie verkauft. Sollen sie diese doch behalten und auf dem Markt anbieten, man kann neu bauen und man wird neu bauen müssen.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

Verkehrsministerium: 200 Enteignungen fuer den Strassenbau - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Aber ich vergaß: Das sind die guten Enteignungen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es wird immer nach dem Marktwert entschädigt.


Der in seiner jetzigen Form nicht Aussagekräftig ist, da künstlich durch Spekulation aufgebläht. Ansonsten: Schloss Reinhardsbrunn wurde auf Grundlage des Thüringer Denkmalschutzgesetz vor kurzem ohne Entschädigung enteignet, nachdem der Eigentümer es über Jahrzehnte hat verfallen lassen und der Freistaat selber schon Geld in die Hand genommen hat, um das ganze zu sichern und das Dach zu reparieren, damit es nicht komplett verfällt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und da hängen auch Investoren aus dem Ausland mit, mit denen sollte man  sich auch nicht verscherzen, sonst sinkt die Investitionsbereitschaft  massiv und wir haben dadurch mehr Nachteile als Vorteile.


Man fragt die Frösche nicht, ob man einen Sumpf trocken legt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Enteignung kritisch.


Stimmt, man muss nicht enteignen, es gäbe noch andere Mittel um regulierend einzugreifen. Da könnte man sich z.B. am ehemaligen Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitsgesetz orientieren und den Wohnungskonzernen etwas in der Form auferlegen: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...eec8839fb2aef36b9c83/wd-7-006-13-pdf-data.pdf


> Gewinnverzicht: Dividendenbeschränkung auf 4% um eine verdeckte Gewinnausschüttung an die Gesellschafter zu unterbinden, Preisbindung (Kostendeckungsprinzip des § 7 Abs. 2 WGG)
> Bauverpflichtung: Verpflichtung im Sinne einer volkswirtschaftlichen Bedarfsdeckungswirtschaft Wohnungen zu erstellen
> Zweckbindung der Mittel: notwendige Ergänzung der Dividendenbegrenzung im Falle der Liquidation eines gemeinnützigen Wohnungsunternehmens


Eigentum zu haben, vorallem als Konzern, heißt nicht, damit immer tun und lassen zu können, wonach es einem gerade beliebt. Vorallem wenn dazu noch eine marktbeherrschende Stellung kommt und/oder es um Grundversorgung und Recht auf Wohnen geht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> [...] man kann neu bauen und man wird neu bauen müssen.


Aber  mit Sicherheit nicht so wie bis jetzt:  Wohnraumoffensive: Steuererleichterungen fuer Luxuswohnungen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

Ich bin nicht gegen Enteignung an sich, aber gegen Enteignung wenn wenn es nicht nötig ist. Die Straße kann man nur halbwegs gerade verlegen und muss schauen wie man die am besten legt, Umwege anzulegen kostet mehr als das Grundstück zu kaufen oder über Enteignung zu entschädigen wenn der Besitzer sich weigert. Da wird auch GEBAUT. 
Hier geht es aber darum, die Wohnungen bzw. Häuser einfach zu übertragen ohne das da was sinnvolles rauskommt. Hier schadet man also einem Unternehmen einfach weil man Bock drauf hat billig zu wohnen, an den Häusern wird eh nix gemacht (schon gar nicht in Berlin wenn da erstmal Milliarden dafür ausgegeben werden).  Die Konzerne hingegen halten die Häuser modern was ungemein wichtig ist, viele dieser Häuser sind extrem alt und ich finde es super wenn hier modernisiert wird und nicht z.B. wie in Russland einfach gnadenlos abgerissen und dann in hässlich neu gebaut. 

Und diese Frösche investieren hier massiv Geld und sind eng mit dem Markt verknüpft. Investoren sehen es gar nicht gerne wenn man denen ans Bein pinkelt. Und das Geld was sie haben, tragen sie dann woanders hin, die EU ist groß.  So viel dazu. Will man es sich nicht mit Bauherren und Investoren verscherzen, sollte man so was tunlichst vermeiden. Hier geht es um Milliarden, nicht um eine Hinterhof-Firma mit ner Garage als Hauptsitz!

Aufgebläht oder nicht, der Marktwert ist halt der Marktwert, so viel sind die Wohnungen aktuell wert wenn man sie anbieten würde. Der Staat kann den Markt nicht einfach ignorieren, das hat böse Folgen.

Und aktuell wird ordentlich gebaut. 
Das einzige was nicht gebaut wird, sind kleine Wohnungen mit geiler Ausstattung, aber halt für Leute die keine 100-200m² benötigen. 35-45m² sollte es auch geben für Studenten, Singles (davon haben wir ja immer mehr und alleine auf 100+m² rumgurken - das brauchen nur wenige Leute und die können sich das auch leisten).
1-2 Raum muss gebaut werden, aber keine Plattenbauten mehr, sondern vernünftige Häuser mit hochwertiger Ausstattung, energetisch sparsam, sie müssen ans Glasfasernetz angeschlossen werden usw. Ich rede hier nicht von billigen Bruchbuden wo man froh ist das die Rauhfasertapete noch klebt und der Wasserhahn nicht tropft. 
Gleich kommt wieder das "mimimi": Fußbodenheizung, fette Fenster und Video-Gegensprechanlage braucht kein Schwein und billigster PVC-Boden verlegt von OstEuropäern und das schief und wellig tut es ja auch, Hauptsache noch den letzten € von der Kaltmiete runtersäbeln.. 
Wir werden aber sehen was gebaut wird. Wenn die Steuererleichterung nicht gedeckelt ist, wird dort ALLES eingebaut was man in die Hütte einbauen kann - Kamin, elektrische Rolladen, Whirlpool, alles was sich zu Geld machen lässt und die Rendite steigert. Weil der Markt es will, die oberen 10% sind richtig scharf drauf und auf die richten sich diese Neubauten.


----------



## DKK007 (20. Mai 2019)

Wer braucht schon irgendwelche Investoren, die ihr Schwarzgeld bunkern wollen. Wenn man die verschreckt, hat die organisierte Kriminalität gleich einen Ort weniger, wo sie Geschäfte machen kann.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Weil der Markt es will, die oberen 10% sind richtig scharf drauf und auf die richten sich diese Neubauten.



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn man gesetzlich Regelt, das mit Immobilen kein Gewinn mehr gemacht werden darf, hat sich das aber ganz schnell erledigt. 

Die 10% können sich ihr Haus nämlich auch komplett selbst bauen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

Der Immobilienmarkt ist aber überwiegend in privater Hand. Genossenschaften sind nicht mehr so groß. Sehr viel was neu gebaut wurde, gehört Investoren. 
Und das bleibt auch so. 

Die Mieten kann man ja regulieren und es gibt schon sehr viele Sachen die Mieter schützen und Vermieter bremsen. 
Ein wenig finetuning und sehr sehr viel mehr bauen und dann hat sich das Problem auch erledigt.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

Kampf gegen Geldwaesche: Beschlagnahmung von Mietshaeusern
Investoren halt...

€: Mist, paywall
€2: Berliner Staatsanwaltschaft beschlagnahmt Mieteinnahmen von arabischem Clan  | rbb|24
Geldwaesche mit Immobilien: So soll sie gestoppt werden


----------



## iGameKudan (20. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer im Home Office arbeitet, verdient meist auch mehr als ordentlich und kann sich auch 100m² leisten


Wer im HomeOffice arbeitet, kann auch an den Stadtrand ziehen. Da spielen Arbeitswege keine/nur eine geringe Rolle. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Wer unbedingt mitten in einer Großstadt leben will, kann sich auch in eine 35m² Wohnung quetschen als Single, es sei denn der will mehr verdienen und mehr ausgeben. Ist in vielen Städten längst Realität


Verstehst du es nicht? Willst du die ganzen Normalverdiener aus der Stadt vertreiben und/oder zu extrem langen Arbeitswegen zwingen? Gerade in Zeiten der Verkehrswende, wo man allen am liebsten das Auto verbieten wollen würde, eine ganz blöde Idee. 
Angesichts dessen wäre es dringend nötig, auch für Normalverdiener die Arbeitswege möglichst kurz zu halten. 

Übrigens... Selbst wenn man sich auf 45m² beschränkt, zahlt man stattliche 675€ Miete. Das ist für 45m² irre... Genau wie 525€ für 35m². Bezogen auf deine von dir als normal bezeichneten 15€/m².
Niemand braucht die schei* Luxussanierungen, die zum Großteil nur deshalb gemacht werden, weil man die Sanierungskosten dauerhaft umlegen kann und damit die Miete bzw. Rendite dauerhaft extrem steigert. Da bringts auch nen Pups, wenn die Höhe auf 8% gedeckelt ist...

Und eine energetische Sanierung zumindest in Form einer Wärmedämmung ist in Zeiten der Energiewende eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit. 

Neben der Miete kommen noch Kosten für Mobilität, Heizen, Strom, Wasser, (Gas), Essen, Trinken, Kleidung und Hygiene etc. dazu. Das sind alles die absoluten Mindestkosten um überleben zu können. Dann kommen noch natürlich Kosten wie für Kinder oder Partner, wo es schon ethisch unterste Schublade wäre, diese Möglichkeit nur Gutverdienern und Reichen zuzusprechen, und andere soziale Kosten (bspw. Vereine) hinzu. Will man noch halbwegs am modernen Alltag teilnehmen können werden GEZ, Internet, Fernsehen, Handy fällig. Und dann, weil der Staat einen zunehmend im Stich lässt, kommen noch Kosten wie eine private Altersvorsorge auf einen zu. Von solchen Dingen wie einem Bausparkredit, um eventuell mal den Traum, dem Mietmoloch entkommen zu können, verwirklichen können, mal ganz abgesehen. 

Und dann will man von seinem Geld auch noch etwas Freizeit genießen und ein Hobby betreiben können, damit man wenigstens das Gefühl hat, dass sich der Arbeitsaufwand auch gelohnt hat (gerade im Niedriglohnsektor hat man mit Hartz IV oft mehr raus). 
Glaubst du ernsthaft, ein Normalverdiener mit seinen 1500-1600€ Netto (und ein beträchtlicher Teil viel, viel geringeres Einkommen...) könnte all diese Kosten bei deinen irren Mietvorstellungen noch unter den Hut bringen?



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Wir haben hier teils massiven Platzüberschuss für die Singles. Oma lebt in ihrer 120m² 3-Zimmer Wohnung weiter weil die nach dem Umzug in eine 45m² Wohnung praktisch die gleiche Miete zahlen würde - weil sie halt einen alten Mietvertrag hat mit einer Kaltmiete die man aktuell höchstens irgendwo im Dorf findet.
> Gut verdienende Singles und Pärchen holen sich auch recht dicke Wohnungen.


Wird bei mir genau aufs Gleiche hinauslaufen. Solange mich eine kleinere Wohnung mit ähnlicher Ausstattung, Lage und Verkehrsanbindung nicht bedeutend weniger kostet ziehe ich hier garantiert nicht aus, das wäre dumm. Wärmedämmung, Kabelinternet, großer Balkon, gut verlegter normaler Fußboden im Treppenhaus und Fahrstuhl. 

Und Pleite ist die Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft trotz der geringen Mietpreise trotzdem noch lange nicht - genauso wenig, wie die Wohnungen absolute Dreckslöcher sind (Man könnte den Eindruck bekommen, du denkst sowas von Wohnungen, die auf solch einem sozial verträglichen Level vermietet werden...), kaum modernisiert werden und noch auf dem Stand der 70er Jahre sind. Ganz im Gegenteil - man modernisiert angemessen und sozial verträglich (selbst der Mietpreis bei einer Neuvermietung für eine ähnliche Wohnung liegt nur bei knapp über 600€ warm...). 

Ein Kollege wird demnächst umziehen und zahlt für zwei Zimmer und 50m² 620€ kalt - in Stadtrandlage (Spandau). Das ist doch irre... 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Da biste 150€ + Fahrkosten für das Konzert los und 1500€ für das Festival los bei aktuellen Preisen. Freien Eintritt gibt es dort nur dann, wenn man die richtigen Leute kennt oder mit bestimmten Personen ins Bett geht, ansonsten darf man blechen.
> Wer da also nicht genug Geld verdient, kann sich solche Veranstaltungen knicken und wird sozial durchfallen.


Sorry, die Realität sieht nunmal so aus, dass sich viele gerade aufgrund ausufernder Mietpreise in Relation zum Einkommen solche Veranstaltungen schon garnicht mehr leisten können. 
Das scheinen solche HomeOffice-Hipster und Gutverdiener wie du scheinbar nicht zu verstehen. 

Nirgendswo sind die Preise so dermaßen stark gestiegen wie bei den Mieten - die Konzerne stopfen sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit (= höhere Kosten für diverse Zuschüsse) die Taschen voll, während alle anderen Preise nicht mal im Ansatz in solch einem Maße gestiegen sind. 
Und Wohnen ist ein Grundbedürfnis, welches man sich genauso wenig wie Lebensmittel knicken kann. Was man sich knicken kann sind preislich zunhemend überzogene Festivals, extravagante Restaurants/Cafes, oder irgendwelchen sonstigen Luxus wie Video-Gegensprechanlagen oder Kokosfußböden, wo die Preise in der Tat ähnlich wie bei den Wohnkosten völlig in durch die Decke geschossen sind. 

Zeit ist genauso unersetzlich - dementsprechend witzig finden das immer mehr Leute, weit über eine Stunde am Tag innerhalb einer Stadt pendeln zu müssen, weil Immobilienkonzerne sich auf unverantwortliche Weise die Taschen vollstopfen. 
Ist ja nicht so als würde die Deutsche Wohnen oder Vonovia kurz vor einem Verlust stehen - nein, man hört jedes Jahr von immer höheren Gewinnen in Multimillionenhöhe - ergo stopfen sich die großen Wohnungskonzerne völlig ohne Grund die Taschen immer weiter voll. 

Und man muss nicht auf extrem teure Veranstaltungen gehen um  nicht sozial durchzufallen. Solche besonderen/teuren Veranstaltungen wie  sind eigentlich eher die seltene Ausnahme vom Alltag... Nur scheinen  immer mehr Leute völlig verzogene Vorstellungen vom Lebensalltag zu  haben - Gerade achso liebe Studenten, die immer rumflennen sie hätten  kein Geld, sind aber jedes Wochenende besaufen... 1500€ + Fahrtkosten ist eigentlich schon ein Preisbereich, wo Normalverdiener schon ziemlich lange drauf sparen müssen (die Leute, die ich bisher so kennengelernt habe und solch eine Summe aus dem Ärmel schütten können, kann ich an einer Hand abzählen...). Wer nur mit solchen Summen sozial leben kann, sollte eher mal sein eigenes Sozialverhalten (und auch die Erwartungen) überdenken.

Seit Wochen versuchen dir hier mehrere Leute anhand mehr oder weniger  detaillierten Praxisbeispielen zu erklären, weshalb deine  Lebensvorstellungen, deine Vorstellungen von angemessenen Mieten und  deine entsprechenden Lösungsvorschläge weit ab von der Realität sind.  Und der Lerneffekt ist wie beim Thema Internet bei dir gefühlt Null.  Irgendwie stellt sich bei mir langsam der Eindruck ein dass man mit dir  nicht diskutieren kann - ich würds ja am liebsten sein lassen - nur kann  man deine... Vorstellungen einfach nicht so stehen lassen.

Sorry, aber ich muss Nightslaver da mal zitieren:


			
				Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Mal wieder etwas ernsthafter, sorry, aber du hast für mein Dafürhalten einfach massiv einen an der Waffel


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kampf gegen Geldwaesche: Beschlagnahmung von Mietshaeusern
> Investoren halt...
> 
> €: Mist, paywall
> ...



Jap, hat aber nix mit Vonovia, Deutsche Wohnen & co die hier über Enteignung erleichtert werden sollen. 
Clans werden eh von der KriPo usw. verfolgt, da spielt das Finanzamt mit, das hat hier mit der Sache nicht viel zu tun - abgesehen vll. von deren Effekten auf den Wohnungsmarkt für Ausländer die sich da überwiegend eine Wohnung mieten.

@iGameKudan 

Naja die 1500 sind für das Wave Gotik Treffen mit 5 Festivaltagen über Pfingsten, das ist kein billiger Spaß. Ticket allein kostet um die 150 und da fängt es erst an, was denkste was Hotels in Leipzig zu Pfingsten machen - die verdoppeln die Preise und schmeißen sogar Leute raus die billig gebucht haben. Entweder pennst im Zelt und siehst entsprechend aus (kannste aufm Wacken bringen) oder du machst was gemütliches.
Aber auch andere Events in anderen Bereichen sind doch genauso teuer. Geh mal die Gamescom in Köln besuchen, da weißte auch was Hotel oder AirBNB kostet und alles andere. Und du willst ja Spaß haben und nicht auf einer mitgebrachten Gurke vor dem Eingang rumknabbern weil das Essen drin unbezahlbar ist. 

Die Preise sind in allen Bereichen hart gestiegen. Strom kostet irre viel wenn man viel braucht (Videoequipment, Studioleuchten usw. - klar, machen nur wenige Leute, aber das knallt wenn du die Abrechnung siehst), Fahrkosten steigen jedes Jahr, Hotelpreise sind keinen Cent gefallen, eher gestiegen und zu Großevents verdoppeln sie sich, Smartphones über 1000€, andere Hardware war zwischenzeitlich auch schweineteuer (RAM hat sich beruhigt, der Rest noch nicht). 
Du siehst das einfach nur falsch. Gugg mal wie teuer der Strom in 15 Jahren geworden ist, so in %-Zahl und gugg mal wie die Mieten gestiegen sind. Nur beim Strom wird der Preis alle paar Jahre angepasst, bei der Miete wohnst du billig für lange bis es eben Zeit wird für eine Mieterhöhung, die klatscht dich dann auch vom Stuhl wenn du das nicht erwartest und die Preise nicht kennst. Wäre die alle 2 Jahre oder so um 1€ gestiegen, hätten die Leute sich schon längst dran gewöhnt und was billigeres gesucht wenn sie es nötig haben. 

Die 15€/m² sind ja auch keine Wunschvorstellung von mir, sie sind real, so real wie der Bildschirm auf dem du das lesen kannst. Und die werden nicht fallen.  Selbst wenn Berlin jetzt 100.000 Wohnungen kauft, das reicht vll für 200.000-250.000 Menschen, vielleicht 300.000 wenn es nur große Wohnungen sind. Dann sind die Voll und das Spiel geht in 4 Jahren von vorne los. Rund 40.000 Leute ziehen pro Jahr nach Berlin, mal mehr, mal weniger, aber die Stadt boomt, kannste ja mal rechnen. Und wenn da erstmal mehr billiger Wohnraum da ist, ziehen noch MEHR dahin bis der vollgestopft ist. Und der Rest der Wohnungen wird dadurch ja nicht billiger.  Ich rede über Realität, über das was mittlerweile normal ist, auch wenn du mich für verrückt halten magst (sei dir gegönnt), 
Hier mal was reales:
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/ex...-3dc8-a714-66f690266255&searchType=district#/
17,44€ pro m² für eine stinknormale Wohnung, 75m² ohne Luxus.  Dafür halt Charlottenburg. 
Oder hier:
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/ex...-34ed-934b-0231721cbbd9&searchType=district#/
15,33€ pro m². Berlin Mitte. So was ist auf dem Markt, das sind auch nicht die teuersten Wohnungen, kein Luxus drin. 
Sobald die Gegend etwas besser ist und es keine Bruchbude ist, biste bei 15€+.
Billige Wohnungen gibts da:
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/ex...-3366-9027-8cc028c4eb78&searchType=district#/
Marzahn, da haste deine 6€ pro m², dafür wohnst du auch in Marzahn in einem hässlichen Hochhaus. Wenn das an der Reihe ist für die Modernisierung und wenn die gut gemacht wird (das Haus ist nicht alt, aber da kann schon was gemacht werden), hüpft die Miete auch auf 11-12€ und du darfst zusehen wie du deinen Hintern die 12km in die Innenstadt bekommst durch den Stau. 

Ich kann es den Konzernen nicht übel nehmen, das ist deren einziger SINN und ZWECK, Geld machen, auf legale Weise. Wenn Amazon, Google oder Netflix mit mir Geld verdienen und die Preise anziehen (Prime, Netflix Abos usw.) - who cares, ich bekomme Leistung, der Service wird ausgebaut, warum also nicht mehr zahlen. Das ist bei der Wohnung nicht anders, wenn sich die Lebensqualität verbessert dann zahle ich auch. Wenn es mir nicht passt, muss ich das Angebot vom Vermieter nicht (mehr) wahrnehmen.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nirgendswo sind die Preise so dermaßen stark gestiegen wie bei den Mieten - die Konzerne stopfen sich auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit (= höhere Kosten für diverse Zuschüsse) die Taschen voll, während alle anderen Preise nicht mal im Ansatz in solch einem Maße gestiegen sind.


Dazu passt auch: Deutsche Wohnen in Berlin: So funktioniert das Geschaeftsmodell - zulasten der Mieter | Berliner Zeitung


> Die börsennotierte Deutsche Wohnen vermeldet immer wieder steigende  Gewinne – doch diese werden zulasten der Mieter erwirtschaftet. So  investiert das Unternehmen im Vergleich zu den sechs landeseigenen  Wohnungsbaugesellschaften deutlich weniger Geld in die Instandhaltung  seiner Immobilien. Die Ausgaben für Modernisierungen, die sich dagegen  auf die Miete umlegen lassen, sind beim größten Privat-Vermieter Berlins  sehr viel höher als bei den kommunalen Unternehmen.
> [...]
> Der Berliner Mieterverein (BMV) kritisiert die Deutsche Wohnen. „Die  Bewirtschaftungsstrategie spricht eine deutliche Sprache“, sagt  BMV-Geschäftsführer Reiner Wild. „Möglichst wenig Geld für nicht  mietwirksame Instandhaltungen und Instandsetzungen ausgeben und dann  später mit mietentreibenden Modernisierungen die unterlassene  Instandhaltung aufholen.“
> [...]



und weil man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen kann: Konflikt um Berliner Mietspiegel: Die Deutsche Wohnen gibt nicht nach - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und du willst ja Spaß haben und nicht auf einer mitgebrachten Gurke vor  dem Eingang rumknabbern weil das Essen drin unbezahlbar ist.


Man kann also nur mit dort gekauftem Essen Spaß haben? Interessant... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Smartphones über 1000€,


Ja ne, ist klar. Smartphones kosten natürlich immer über 1000€. Alles was weniger kostet, ist ja schließlich keines.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dazu passt auch: Deutsche Wohnen in Berlin: So funktioniert das Geschaeftsmodell - zulasten der Mieter | Berliner Zeitung
> 
> 
> und weil man den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen kann: Konflikt um Berliner Mietspiegel: Die Deutsche Wohnen gibt nicht nach - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> ...



Klar kannste auch n Smartphone für 150€ kaufen. Aber man sieht das die Preise steigen für die dicken Dinger und der Markt sie kauft. Jeder Konzern sucht erstmal einen Sweetspot, wo sich der Kunde noch nicht schreiend davonmacht und bezahlt. Davon gibt es viele Beispiele. Alleine die RTX Grafikkarten, Nvidia lotet aus wie teuer sie die verscherbeln können. 
Das ist ganz natürlich für jeden Konzern, die sind ja nicht dafür da, uns am Rücken zu kraulen - die sind dafür da, um Gewinne zu machen mit Produkten die die Kunden bezahlen. Wo ist jetzt der Unterschied zwischen ner teuren 2080Ti und ner teuren Wohnung in guter Lage? Aus der Sicht der Firma - es gibt keinen, Ware ist Ware und Gewinn ist halt Gewinn. 

Dazu passt auch die Strategie - warum irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten reparieren wenn man die gesamte Anlage im Zuge der Modernisierung eh ersetzt und sich das Geld wiederholt? Da kann man sich Kommentare wie: "Das ist aber asozial hoch10!!!11" sparen, ist halt so wie es ist. Das geht so weit wie der Markt das halt regelt - also so wie die Leute das bezahlen. Wenn sie aufhören diese Mieten zu bezahlen, gehen die auch mit der Zeit runter. Ohne Mieter keine Gewinne die von den Mietern bezahlt werden, so einfach ist das.


----------



## DerLachs (20. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sozialismus ist tot, wir leben im Kapitalismus.


Genau das ist das Problem. Der Kapitalismus wird noch unser Untergang sein. Alleine am Wohnungsmarkt sollte der letzte Idiot merken, dass dieses System grundlegend verdorben ist. Stattdessen schützt man noch die Investoren und stellt sich auf ihre Seite. Ekelhafte FDP-Rhetorik vom Feinsten.


----------



## Poulton (20. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aus der Sicht der Firma - es gibt keinen, Ware ist Ware und Gewinn ist halt Gewinn.


Und der Mensch wird zum Humankapital degradiert. Willkommen in der totalitären und menschenverachtenden Verwertungslogik des Kapitalismus. Verwerten bis die Knochen brechen und das Blut spritzt. 

PS: Und um noch einen draufzusetzen: YouTube



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn sie aufhören diese Mieten zu bezahlen, gehen die auch mit der Zeit runter. Ohne Mieter keine Gewinne die von den Mietern bezahlt werden, so einfach ist das.


Genau. Einfach aufhören irgendwo zu Wohnen. Obdachlosigkeit für jeden, da gehen schon irgendwann und wenn die Sterne gut stehen, mal die Mieten runter.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Kampf gegen Geldwaesche: Beschlagnahmung von Mietshaeusern
> Investoren halt...
> 
> €: Mist, paywall
> ...




Auch noch passend:

Clan-Mitglied terrorisiert Nachbarschaft: Streit in Berlin-Spandau (Spiegel-TV)

Auch da geht es darum an die Immobilien zu gelangen und um Geldwäsche.


----------



## Mancko (20. Mai 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Genau das ist das Problem. Der Kapitalismus wird noch unser Untergang sein. Alleine am Wohnungsmarkt sollte der letzte Idiot merken, dass dieses System grundlegend verdorben ist. Stattdessen schützt man noch die Investoren und stellt sich auf ihre Seite. Ekelhafte FDP-Rhetorik vom Feinsten.



Man sollte Ursache und Wirkung halt schonmal kennen bevor man herumtönt. Wer hält nochmal gleich die Zinsen künstlich niedrig und druckt Geld wie heu? Ich frage mich manchmal ernsthaft ob einige das 1x1 von BWL bzw. VWL noch verstehen. Wenn die Zinsen über so einen langen Zeitraum so niedrig sind und Geld gedruckt wird, dann ist es doch klar, dass Sachwerte und Aktien steigen und dazu gehören auch Immobilien. Und steigen die Immobilienpreise, dann steigen auch die Mieten. Das Geld wird sich immer seinen Weg bahnen. 

Und der Kapitalusmus ist überhaupt nicht unser Untergang. Es wäre nur zur Abwechslung ganz nett wenn die Politiker mal wieder simple Marktregeln verstehen würden und diese nicht ständig außer Kraft setzen. Billiges Geld setzt falsche Anreitze und fördert Zombiwirtschaft und Zombiunternehmen. Ständige Rettungen vor irgendwelchen Pleiten verzerren ebenfalls das Gebilde und fördern verantwortungsloses Handeln. Deswegen muss man wieder zu den normalen Kaufmannsregeln zurück und die heißen:

1) Geld hat seinen Preis -> der Zins
2) Pleiten müssen möglich sein auch bei Staaten und auch Banken, denn für den Kapitalismus sind Pleiten und die Angst vor Pleiten etwas ganz elementares und selbstheilendes
3) Eine Währung muss zum Wirtschaftsraum passen. Das ist beim Euro nicht der Fall. Für uns zu schwach für den Süden zu stark. Also Auflösen in 2 bis maximal 3 Währungsverbünde

Neben diesen Maßnahmen die für sich die Immobilienpreise massiv drücken würden könnte man natürlich auch andere Maßnahmen im Land noch zusätzlich treffen, z.B.

1) Angebot erhöhen -> also bauen auch sozial geförderten Wohnungsbau
2) Baukosten runter, Energieeinsparung gut und schön aber es macht keinen Sinn für die letzten 10% Optimierung bei der energetischen Sanierung so viel überproportional Geld auszugeben. Dann lieber die Anforderungen etwas runter nehmen
3) Mehr Bauland ausweisen 
4) Baurecht massiv entschlacken und schneller Baugenehmigungen vergeben
5) Umland attraktiver machen durch Breitbandausbau, Ausbau öffentlicher Nahverkehr und Ansiedeln von Ärtzten, Apotheken etc. Man hat seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt den ländlichen Raum komplett vernachlässigt und jetzt wundern sich alle, wieso die Menschen in die Städte wollen


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Mai 2019)

Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Sozialismus ist nun wirklich das allerletzte, was wir (wieder) gebrauchen könnten. Bisher ist jede andere Wirtschaftform (nagelt mich nicht auf den korrekten Begriff fest - ihr wisst, was ich meine...) als Kapitalismus (oder eine auf Kapitalismus basierende Wirtschaftsform) in Chaos, noch größerer Armut und einer noch höheren Konzentration des Wohlstandes auf noch weniger Leute geendet (die DDR ist da das Paradebeispiel - oder das SPD-Kind Hartz IV...). Soziale Marktwirtschaft lautet da das Zauberwort - weitesgehend freie Marktwirtschaft, bei der der Staat einzig in sozialpolitischen Fragen eingreifen sollte und gewisse Rahmenbedingungen setzt. Dadurch sind wir in Deutschland doch erst zu unserem großen Wohlstand in Verbindung mit der guten sozialen Absicherung gekommen. 

Zugegeben, sowohl unser Staat, durch den Verkauf ehemalig öffentlicher Wohnungen und ehemaligem Staatseigentum, und die EZB, durch die zuletzt auch noch extrem niedrigen bis nicht vorhandenen Zinsen, haben die explodierenden Immobilienpreise und damit auch die Mietpreise mitzuverantworten. Und durch halbgare Gesetze bezüglich den Modernisierungsumlagen, wo der enorm wichtige Punkt einer zeitlichen Begrenzung fehlt (schlicht und einfach, weil die Kosten irgendwann bezahlt sind)... Leider zieht man sich da aus der Verantwortung. 

Man muss dringend ein vernünftiges Verhältnis aus Symptom- und Ursachenbekämpfung schaffen - denn für eine reine Ursachenbekämpfung ist weder die Zeit, noch der Wille zu erkennen. Weder bei den Wirtschaftsbonzen, noch bei linksextremen Regierungen wie hier in Berlin. Und die Idee der Symptombekämfung in Form von Enteignungen ist auch schei*e und so ein typisch populistischer Gedanke unserer ultralinken Berliner Regierung (welch Wunder, dass die Idee der Enteignung von hier kommt). Gewiss, auch wenn ich cryon1c's Einstellung wirklich zum kotzen und fast menschenverachtend finde, Enteignungen sind genauso beschissen - nicht umsonst werde ich einen Teufel tun und beim Volksbegehren unterschreiben. Es ist eine a) sehr teure, b) nicht langfristige und c) kaum ursachenbekämpfende Lösung. 

Ich würde eine deutlichere Begrenzung und insbesondere eine *zeitliche Begrenzung* der Modernisierungsumlagen für sinnvoller halten. Für willkürliche/grundlose Mieterhöhungen und Mietsteigerungen bei Neuvermietungen gibts den Mietspiegel... Würde man dann noch den Wohnungsbau effektiv fördern und knallhart gegen nicht genehmigte Ferienwohnungen vorgehen, würde man ein deutlich effektiveres Mittel gegen die Wohnungsnot schaffen, welches a) nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer ist, b) langfristig wirkt und c) die Ursache, in Form von Gesetzen die einem Schweizer Käse gleichen, behebt. 

Speziell die Modernisierungsumlagen werden wegen der fehlenden zeitlichen Grenze für dauerhafte Mietpreissteigerungen genutzt - und da sehe ich ein Hauptproblem.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Man sollte Ursache und Wirkung halt schonmal  kennen bevor man herumtönt. Wer hält nochmal gleich die Zinsen künstlich  niedrig und druckt Geld wie heu? Ich frage mich manchmal ernsthaft ob  einige das 1x1 von BWL bzw. VWL noch verstehen. Wenn die Zinsen über so  einen langen Zeitraum so niedrig sind und Geld gedruckt wird, dann ist  es doch klar, dass Sachwerte und Aktien steigen und dazu gehören auch  Immobilien. Und steigen die Immobilienpreise, dann steigen auch die  Mieten. Das Geld wird sich immer seinen Weg bahnen.
> 
> Und der Kapitalusmus ist überhaupt nicht unser Untergang. Es wäre nur  zur Abwechslung ganz nett wenn die Politiker mal wieder simple  Marktregeln verstehen würden und diese nicht ständig außer Kraft setzen.  Billiges Geld setzt falsche Anreitze und fördert Zombiwirtschaft und  Zombiunternehmen. Ständige Rettungen vor irgendwelchen Pleiten verzerren  ebenfalls das Gebilde und fördern verantwortungsloses Handeln. Deswegen  muss man wieder zu den normalen Kaufmannsregeln zurück und die heißen:


Ich töne gerne rum, weil vieles aus der Richtung BWL und VWL  Schwachsinn ist (gibt auch genug Experten, die diverse Theorien aus der  BWL und VWL für überholt halten). So zu tun, als hätten viele bedeutende Marxisten keine Ahnung von BWL oder VWL ist schon vermessen. Diverse Probleme wie z.B. die von dir angesprochene Kapitalakkumulation wurden lange vor den niedrigen Zinsen benannt. Und eben diese Kapitalansammlung in  den Händen derer, die schon viel Kapital haben, ist das Problem. Die  Gewinne stehen auch in keinem Verhältnis zu den Leistungen. Aber die armen  Unternehmen sollen ja den durchschnittlichen Mieter weiter schröpfen  können, weil die Zinsen momentan so niedrig sind.   Hier wurde schon mehrfach darauf hingewiesen, dass es eine  Spekulationsblase ist und der Wert der Immobilien nur auf dem Papier  existiert. Der Markt regelt sich auch nicht selber, was ja gerne  mantraartig behauptet wird. 
 Dein verklausuliertes "Kapitalismus/Markt  ist gut" kann man mindestens genauso auf den Sozialismus/Kommunismus  übertragen. Nur mit weniger Nachteilen für die Gesamtbevölkerung. Aber  glaub mal ruhig weiter, dass uns dieses System nicht irgendwann um die  Ohren fliegen wird.







iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Sozialismus ist nun wirklich das allerletzte, was wir (wieder) gebrauchen könnten. Bisher ist jede andere Wirtschaftform (nagelt mich nicht auf den korrekten Begriff fest - ihr wisst, was ich meine...) als Kapitalismus (oder eine auf Kapitalismus basierende Wirtschaftsform) in Chaos, noch größerer Armut und einer noch höheren Konzentration des Wohlstandes auf noch weniger Leute geendet (die DDR ist da das Paradebeispiel - oder das SPD-Kind Hartz IV...). Soziale Marktwirtschaft lautet da das Zauberwort - weitesgehend freie Marktwirtschaft, bei der der Staat einzig in sozialpolitischen Fragen eingreifen sollte und gewisse Rahmenbedingungen setzt. Dadurch sind wir in Deutschland doch erst zu unserem großen Wohlstand in Verbindung mit der guten sozialen Absicherung gekommen.
> 
> Zugegeben, sowohl unser Staat, durch den Verkauf ehemalig öffentlicher Wohnungen und ehemaligem Staatseigentum, und die EZB, durch die zuletzt auch noch extrem niedrigen bis nicht vorhandenen Zinsen, haben die explodierenden Immobilienpreise und damit auch die Mietpreise mitzuverantworten. Und durch halbgare Gesetze bezüglich den Modernisierungsumlagen, wo der enorm wichtige Punkt einer zeitlichen Begrenzung fehlt (schlicht und einfach, weil die Kosten irgendwann bezahlt sind)... Leider zieht man sich da aus der Verantwortung.
> 
> Man muss dringend ein vernünftiges Verhältnis aus Symptom- und Ursachenbekämpfung schaffen - denn für eine reine Ursachenbekämpfung ist weder die Zeit, noch der Wille zu erkennen. Weder bei den Wirtschaftsbonzen, noch bei linksextremen Regierungen wie hier in Berlin. Und die Idee der Symptombekämfung in Form von Enteignungen ist auch schei*e und so ein typisch populistischer Gedanke unserer ultralinken Berliner Regierung (welch Wunder, dass die Idee der Enteignung von hier kommt). Gewiss, auch wenn ich cryon1c's Einstellung wirklich zum kotzen und fast menschenverachtend finde, Enteignungen sind genauso beschissen - nicht umsonst werde ich einen Teufel tun und beim Volksbegehren unterschreiben. Es ist eine a) sehr teure, b) nicht langfristige und c) kaum ursachenbekämpfende Lösung.


Kapitalismus ermöglicht keine Chancengleichheit. Es ist in der Tat kein Chaos, wenn du aufgrund deiner sozialen Schicht kaum Aufstiegschancen hast. Noch größere Armut - wenn man sich anguckt, wie stark der Niedriglohnsektor alleine in Deutschland zugenommen hat, ist das schon eine Farce. Leute brauchen teilweise mittlerweile zwei Jobs zum Überleben und es wird bei den Hartz IV-Regelsätzen um die letzten Euros gestritten. Das mit der noch höheren Konzentration des Wohlstands ist wohl ein Witz. Die Schere zwischen arm und reich driftet jetzt schon völlig auseinander. Die Vorstände von Unternehmen verdienen immer mehr Geld, während in unteren Personalebenen "Kostenoptimierung" vorgenommen wird.

PS: Die Berliner Regierung ist alles, aber sicher nicht linksextrem.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich töne gerne rum, weil vieles aus der Richtung BWL und VWL  Schwachsinn ist (gibt auch genug Experten, die diverse Theorien aus der  BWL und VWL für überholt halten). So zu tun, als hätten viele bedeutende Marxisten keine Ahnung von BWL oder VWL ist schon vermessen.



Wie wenig Ahnung diese Leute am Ende eigentlich selber haben, oder evt. auch einfach aus reinen Eigennutz manipulativ mit der Angst anderer spielend sie sind, zeigt sich auch sofort sobald sie anfangen einen demokratischen Sozialismus mit dem diktatorischen sozialistischen Hilfskonstrukt der DDR gleichsetzen zu wollen.

Ja, die DDR hat sich einiger sozialistischer Grundsätze bedient, aber die DDR war eben auch eine Diktatur und der Sozialismus nicht das was die DDR eigentlich in ihren eigenen Vorstellungen erreichen wollte. Die DDR wollte eigentlich die Umsetzung des Kommunismus, die Bedienung an sozialistischen Konzepten war dann quasi nur die nach eigener Ansicht "zeitlich begrenzte Krücke" der Legitimation und im Grunde aber ein Eingeständnis, eigentlich nicht in der Lage zu sein den Kommunismus umsetzen zu können.

Fakt ist auch, eine deutlich sozialisitischere Form des wirtschaftens auf einer klar demokratischen Basis hat noch keiner ernsthaft versucht einzuführen, wie gut oder schlecht das also funktionieren könnte kann entsprechend auch niemand mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.

Vermutlich wird es zu einem Versuch aber auch gar nicht kommen können, da ja marktliberale Aasgeier & Idioten die Angst vor dem "DDR" Sozialismus wie eine Sau durchs Dorf treiben und am liebsten sogar im Grundgesetz festschreiben würden das alles außer sozialer Marktwirtschaft unzulässig ist, was schon an den reinsten Hohn grenzt, weil es diesen Leuten gar nicht um die soziale Komponente der Marktwirtschaft geht, sondern einzig und alleine darum das ihnen niemand an ihr durch Raubbau am Planeten und durch soziale Ausbeutung erlangtes Geld gehen kann:

OEkonomen wollen Soziale Marktwirtschaft im Grundgesetz verankern


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

> Fakt ist auch, eine deutlich sozialisitischere Form des wirtschaftens auf einer klar demokratischen Basis hat noch keiner ernsthaft versucht einzuführen, wie gut oder schlecht das also funktionieren könnte kann entsprechend auch niemand mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.



Wir können aber mit * Sicherheit * sagen, das die soziale Markwirtschaft mind. 90% der Bevölkerung Deutschlands zu überdurchschnittlichem Wohlstand im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt geführt hat, vor allen dingen, wenn man 1949 als Start ansieht. 
 Die sozialisitischere Form des Wirtschaftens auf einer klar demokratischen Basis, halte ich für unmöglich in sich, da man Unternehmen nicht demokratisch führen kann, außer du beweist mir ein funktionales Gegenbeispiel.



> Vermutlich wird es zu einem Versuch aber auch gar nicht kommen können, da ja marktliberale Aasgeier & Idioten die Angst vor dem "DDR" Sozialismus wie eine Sau durchs Dorf treiben und am liebsten sogar im Grundgesetz festschreiben würden das alles außer sozialer Marktwirtschaft unzulässig ist, was schon an den reinsten Hohn grenzt, weil es diesen Leuten gar nicht um die soziale Komponente der Marktwirtschaft geht, sondern einzig und alleine darum das ihnen niemand an ihr durch Raubbau am Planeten und durch soziale Ausbeutung erlangtes Geld gehen kann:



Es wird vermutlich nie dazu kommen, weil man erstens eine politische Mehrheit dazu bräuchte, die auf absehbare Zeit nicht vorhanden ist und zweitens es der Staat gar nicht bezahlen könnte, wenn man denn nicht entschädigungslos enteignen wollte.
Bei entschädigungsloser Enteignung befinden wir uns dann in einer glasklaren Diktatur, weil das GG gebrochen werden würde.

Die große Frage ist doch, warum man so vollkommen idiotisch sein sollte, sich auf ein Experiment mit ungewissen Ausgang in allen Bereichen des Wirtschaftens einlassen sollte, wenn man seit 75 Jahren überaus erfolgreich wirtschaftet und an der Weltwirtschaft teilnimmt und dabei weit überdurchschnittliche Teilhabe und Wohlstand für 90% der Bevölkerung geschaffen hat, im Vergleich und Maßstab zu allen anderen Ländern. auf der Welt.


----------



## Andregee (21. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Reichtum und Wachstum halbwegs über alle Schichten verteilen sollte doch gehen wenn die Leute ihre Hintern hochkriegen (von alleine passiert das niemals, man muss heutzutage für das was einem zusteht schon was tun).
> .



Haha im idealen Sozialismus vielleicht aber sicher nicht Im Kapitalismus. Das der Wohlstand des einen auf der Ausbeutung anderer basiert, ist nun schon lang kein Geheimnis mehr. Nun besteht natürlich für jeden die Möglichkeit über einen entsprechenden Bildungsweg eine adäquat entlohnte Stelle zu wählen. Problematisch wird es nur für den Niedriglohnsektor. Ok man könnte natürlich die gering entlohnten Stellen einfach nicht besetzen. Interessant wird die z. B. Frisurkultur. Fakt ist, wenn die unteren Lohmgruppen angehoben werden, muss auf höherer Ebene entweder beim Einkommen verzichtet werden, oder aber das Preisniveu wird sich in entsprechenden Branchen massiv steigern, so das über die Kostenseite das Reallohnniveau bei 3000 Euro Netto sinkt. Die 3. Alternative, aktuelle Niedriglohnstellen nicht zu besetzen, ist praktisch wie theoretisch unmöglich. Ein System welches Gewinner kennt, generiert zwangsläufig Verlierer, außer man steuert die Verteilung planmäßig. Aber nur die Vorteile zu extrahieren und die Negativaspekte auszublenden unter Verkennung der Realität, ist eine sehr kurzsichtige Betrachtungsweise 


Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Andregee (21. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> [citation needed]
> 
> 
> Auch hier wären ein paar Quellen nötig. Ich sehe nur verdammt wenig offene, gut bezahlte Stellen von jammernden Firmen, die offen für Quereinsteiger sind. Eigentlich jammern nur die, die für wenig Geld Leute mit spezifisch passender Ausbildung und einschlägiger Berufserfahrung suchen, bevorzugt 5 Jahre in einem 2 Jahre alten Berufsbild, während der Großteil der Firmen durchaus gut versorgt ist. Z.B. mit Zeitarbeitern, die stellenweise 20-50% der Belegschaft ausmachen. Viel Spaß eine Vollzeitstelle zu suchen, die niemand anbietet...
> ...


Ja die Mär vom Fachkräftemangel, wo doch bekannt ist das offene Stellen mit 7 multipliziert werden, worüber selbst die Öffentlich rechtlichen bereits berichtet haben, was durchaus bedeutend ist. 

Da halte ich es mit Prof Bontrup 
"Das ist was für die doofen" [emoji1787]

YouTube



Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Die ausgeschriebenen Stellen auf den einschlägigen Portalen plus die wöchentlichen Inserate in den Zeitungen sind wahrscheinlich alles nur Einbildung und zur Täuschung der Bevölkerung?!


----------



## Andregee (21. Mai 2019)

Wenn man die Gründe für die Nichtbesetzung nicht kennt, sagt das überhaupt nichts aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausreißer, davon kann man aber nicht auf die Gesamtheit und ein generelles Problem schließen. Letztendlich geht es bei der Mär des Fachkräftemangel generell nur darum, daß die Arbeitgeber auf einen möglichst großen Bewerberpool zugreifen können bei maximalen Anforderungen und minimalen Gehaltsforderungen

YouTube

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (21. Mai 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Haha im idealen Sozialismus vielleicht aber sicher nicht Im Kapitalismus. Das der Wohlstand des einen auf der Ausbeutung anderer basiert, ist nun schon lang kein Geheimnis mehr. Nun besteht natürlich für jeden die Möglichkeit über einen entsprechenden Bildungsweg eine adäquat entlohnte Stelle zu wählen. Problematisch wird es nur für den Niedriglohnsektor. Ok man könnte natürlich die gering entlohnten Stellen einfach nicht besetzen. Interessant wird die z. B. Frisurkultur. Fakt ist, wenn die unteren Lohmgruppen angehoben werden, muss auf höherer Ebene entweder beim Einkommen verzichtet werden, oder aber das Preisniveu wird sich in entsprechenden Branchen massiv steigern, so das über die Kostenseite das Reallohnniveau bei 3000 Euro Netto sinkt. Die 3. Alternative, aktuelle Niedriglohnstellen nicht zu besetzen, ist praktisch wie theoretisch unmöglich. Ein System welches Gewinner kennt, generiert zwangsläufig Verlierer, außer man steuert die Verteilung planmäßig. Aber nur die Vorteile zu extrahieren und die Negativaspekte auszublenden unter Verkennung der Realität, ist eine sehr kurzsichtige Betrachtungsweise
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Was ist denn einzuwenden gegen höhere Preise und höhere Löhne durchgehend, damit der Niedriglohnsektor verschwindet?
Es wird weiterhin Spitzenverdiener geben mit 8000€+ Brutto im Monat. Nur müssen die halt etwas mehr von ihrem Geld für die Putzfrau und den Friseur abdrücken, schmeckt denen natürlich nicht (sinds ja gewohnt das einige Sachen einfach für Kleingeld erledigt werden), aber nur so hat man eine halbwegs vernünftige Verteilung von Geld in der Gesellschaft. Und ich sage Geld, nicht Vermögen. Die, die gerade so viel verdienen das es reicht, haben kein nennenswertes Vermögen.

Es ist aktuell auch unmöglich, eine Immobilie in einer Stadt zu kaufen, schon gar nicht als Single, wenn man nicht als Spitzenverdiener unterwegs ist (und hier rede ich nicht über mickrige 4000€ Brutto, sondern über 8000+). 
Wohnungen für 300.000 und mehr sind real. Sagen wir mal 100.000 hat man sich irgendwie zusammengekratzt durch Sparen, Erbe und vll Nebenjobs noch dazu. Und man kann 1500€ im Monat für einen Kredit locker machen.  Da zahlt man die restlichen 200.000 OHNE Zinsen über 133 Monate ab, das sind 11 Jahre. Das kann sich nicht jeder leisten, auch bei mir würde das nicht gehen. Da müssen die Löhne also kräftig steigen, wenn man sich nicht für 20-25 Jahre verschulden will und das noch mit Startkapital. 
Wer aktuell unter 3000€ Brutto verdient, wird sich nie eine Wohnung in der Stadt kaufen können oder gar ein Haus. Nur im besten Fall mit nem Partner der ebenfalls so viel verdient und Hund statt Kinder hätte man genug Geld. Oder man baut irgendwo in der Pampa, lebt dann halt aber in der Pampa und die Immobilie bewegt sich da auch nicht weg. 

Um sich aktuell wirklich wohlhabend zu fühlen und zu sagen - ok, ich werde mir ein Haus bauen können, meine Kids bekommen alles nötige für Schule und Studium ink. Privatunterricht, Reisen, Studentenbude und Auto, eventuell noch musikalische Ausbildung usw. - dafür sind halt mindestens 8000 Brutto in der Familie nötig pro Monat, damit sich das ausgeht und nicht hier und da gespart werden muss. Wenn man natürlich aufm Dorf lebt und bereits ein Haus geerbt hat, dann braucht man nicht so viel, aber in Berlin oder München ist das bereits Realität.
Und solche Gehälter sollte man mit dem Partner zusammen auch anpeilen, gerne darüber um etwas "overhead" zu haben falls doch was passiert.




Andregee schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gründe für die Nichtbesetzung nicht kennt, sagt das überhaupt nichts aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausreißer, davon kann man aber nicht auf die Gesamtheit und ein generelles Problem schließen. Letztendlich geht es bei der Mär des Fachkräftemangel generell nur darum, daß die Arbeitgeber auf einen möglichst großen Bewerberpool zugreifen können bei maximalen Anforderungen und minimalen Gehaltsforderungen
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk




Na sieh dir mal Pflege an. Da gibt es massig unbesetzte Stellen, hier werden Prämien bis zu 8000€ ausgeschrieben:
Naechste Runde im Kampf um die Pflegekraefte in Leipzig

Will trotzdem keiner machen weil die Bezahlung nicht OK ist. Fachkräftemangel existiert, es ist real, man kann es auch in einigen Bereichen sehen. Was aber genau so real ist, sind die Geizkragen in der Chefetage, stopfen sich die Taschen voll, geben aber nix an das Personal ab. Daher - streiken bis der Arzt kommt und sich das alles halbwegs ausgleicht. Managergehälter und Boni kann man zusätzlich deckeln, wer über 100.000 im Monat nach Steuern übrig hat, kann auch mal zurückstecken.

Hä, Wo ist die Hälfte vom Beitrag hin inklusive Zitat?


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Andregee schrieb:


> Wenn man die Gründe für die Nichtbesetzung nicht kennt, sagt das überhaupt nichts aus. Natürlich gibt es Ausreißer, davon kann man aber nicht auf die Gesamtheit und ein generelles Problem schließen. Letztendlich geht es bei der Mär des Fachkräftemangel generell nur darum, daß die Arbeitgeber auf einen möglichst großen Bewerberpool zugreifen können bei maximalen Anforderungen und minimalen Gehaltsforderungen
> 
> YouTube
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



Klar wollen sie das, ist bloß seit 2012-2015 nicht mehr der Fall, hatten wir seit 2001 einen eindeutigen "Arbeitgeberarbeitsmarkt" (viele Bewerber auf weniger Stellen und Möglichkeit niedriger Löhne), haben wir zunehmend in allen Bereichen einen Arbeitnehmerarbeitsmarkt (wenige Bewerber auf viele Stellen, Möglichkeit gute Löhne zu erzielen durch Gewerkschaften oder Eigenverhandlung)


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Arbeitsmarkt: Fachkräftemangel? Schön wär's! | ZEIT Arbeit



Don-71 schrieb:


> Die ausgeschriebenen Stellen auf den einschlägigen Portalen plus die wöchentlichen Inserate in den Zeitungen sind wahrscheinlich alles nur Einbildung und zur Täuschung der Bevölkerung?!


Etwa die Fake-Stellen beim Arbeitsamt?
Datenhaendler missbrauchen BA-Online-Jobboerse  | MDR.DE
Illegaler Datenhandel: Arbeitsagentur loescht Tausende Jobangebote | tagesschau.de



> [...]
> Er ist nicht der Einzige: Die Bundesagentur für Arbeit hat nun Konsequenzen gezogen und nach eigenen Angaben elf Unternehmen in ihrer Jobbörse gesperrt - zusammengerechnet sollen sie bis vor kurzem *etwa 120.000 vermeintliche Stellen ausgeschrieben haben*.
> [...]






cryon1c schrieb:


> Hä, Wo ist die Hälfte vom Beitrag hin inklusive Zitat?


Die Forensoftware schlägt wieder zu. Denn wenn man auf zitieren klickt,  ist der fehlende Teil des Beitrages sichtbar. Am besten mal in den  Problem-Fred gehen und dafür sorgen, dass der Admin in die Tastatur beißt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Mai 2019)

Ach net schlimm, Zam beißt eh durchgehend drauf.

Und der Fachkräftemangel ist vorhanden, nur nicht so massiv wie man denkt. Trotzdem soll man den net abschreiben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und die Idee der Symptombekämfung in Form von  Enteignungen ist auch schei*e und so ein typisch populistischer Gedanke  unserer ultralinken Berliner Regierung (welch Wunder, dass die Idee der  Enteignung von hier kommt).



Was aber ein Widerspruch ist. Hätte die Berliner Regierung soziale Politik gemacht, oder die Enteignung selbst durchgezogen, gäbe es diesen Volksentscheid gar nicht. 
Jetzt reicht es den Berliner Bürgern und die wollen, das endlich was gemacht wird.

@Cryon: Übrigens wäre das ganze über eine längere Laufzeit selbst dann Kostenneutral für die Stadt, wenn man wirklich in Milliardenhöhe entschädigen müsste:
Enteignung kann haushaltsneutral sein - dwenteignens Webseite!

Wobei zwar der Start der Unterschriftensammlung schon im März war, aber bisher noch nicht genannt wurde, wie viele innerhalb der letzten zwei Monate unterschrieben haben. Wäre mal ganz gut zu wissen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Wohnungsgenossenschaften - Guenstig Wohnen auch in Grossstaedten


> [...] dass seine Genossenschaft in der teuren Mainmetropole mit Mietpreisen  oft über zehn Euro pro Quadratmeter seit mehr als einem Jahrzehnt die  Mieten auf dem Durchschnittsmietniveau etwa von Sachsen-Anhalt halten  kann – aktuell sind es durchschnittlich 5,30 Euro. Das funktioniert,  weil die Genossenschaft nicht den größtmöglichen Gewinn anstrebt. Die  Mieteinnahmen müssen lediglich reichen, um die Investitionen in den  Altbaubestand zu finanzieren – und die Dividende von vier Prozent  jährlich auf den Genossenschaftsanteil von 320 Euro, den das einzelne  Mitglied zahlt: [...]






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie wenig Ahnung diese Leute am Ende eigentlich selber haben, oder evt. auch einfach aus reinen Eigennutz manipulativ mit der Angst anderer spielend sie sind, zeigt sich auch sofort sobald sie anfangen einen demokratischen Sozialismus mit dem diktatorischen sozialistischen Hilfskonstrukt der DDR gleichsetzen zu wollen.


Funfact: Man schaue mal ins Grundsatzprogramm der SPD (PDF), wie oft darin noch demokratischer Sozialismus erwähnt bzw. sich zu einem solchen bekannt wird.  
u.a.:


> Das Ende des Staatssozialismus sowjetischer Prägung hat die Idee des demokratischen Sozialismus nicht widerlegt, sondern die Orientierung der Sozialdemokratie an Grundwerten eindrucksvoll bestätigt. Der demokratische Sozialismus bleibt für uns die Vision einer freien, gerechten und solidarischen Gesellschaft, deren Verwirklichung für uns eine dauernde Aufgabe ist. Das Prinzip unseres Handelns ist die soziale Demokratie


(Auch wenn das was man veranstaltet, i.d.R. herzlich wenig damit zu tun hat.)


----------



## cryon1c (21. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> @Cryon: Übrigens wäre das ganze über eine längere Laufzeit selbst dann Kostenneutral für die Stadt, wenn man wirklich in Milliardenhöhe entschädigen müsste:
> Enteignung kann haushaltsneutral sein - dwenteignens Webseite!
> 
> Wobei zwar der Start der Unterschriftensammlung schon im März war, aber bisher noch nicht genannt wurde, wie viele innerhalb der letzten zwei Monate unterschrieben haben. Wäre mal ganz gut zu wissen.




Auf dauer - ja. Aber erstmal muss das Geld ja da sein, das fällt nicht vom Himmel und Berlin ist nicht gerade schuldenfrei was das angeht. 
Also mach dir da nicht viel draus, wird wohl eher nix.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie wenig Ahnung diese Leute am Ende  eigentlich selber haben, oder evt. auch einfach aus reinen Eigennutz  manipulativ mit der Angst anderer spielend sie sind, zeigt sich auch  sofort sobald sie anfangen einen demokratischen Sozialismus mit dem  diktatorischen sozialistischen Hilfskonstrukt der DDR gleichsetzen zu  wollen.
> 
> Fakt ist auch, eine deutlich sozialisitischere Form des wirtschaftens  auf einer klar demokratischen Basis hat noch keiner ernsthaft versucht  einzuführen, wie gut oder schlecht das also funktionieren könnte kann  entsprechend auch niemand mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.
> 
> ...


Ich denke, es ist eine Mischung aus beidem. Diese Leute klammern sich dogmenhaft an ihre Theorien, obwohl diese teilweise widerlegt wurden bzw. in der Realität einfach nicht eintreten. Das hat fast etwas von religiösem Fanatismus. Und natürlich wollen sie nicht den Ast absägen, auf dem sie selber sitzen. Dabei ist es keine Schande, wenn man sich eingesteht, dass man bei etwas falsch lag.

Meinst du etwas in Richtung Rätedemokratie innerhalb von Unternehmen? Oder Planwirtschaft, bei der die Arbeiter entscheiden? 

Da kann ich dir leider nur zustimmen. Man hat ja alleine an den Reaktionen nach Kühnerts Aussage gemerkt, wie groß die Vorurteile gegenüber "sozialistischen" Ideen sind. Da fragt man sich schon, ob die SPDler ihre eigenen Parteigrundsätze (Edit: Danke an Poulton für das Zitat) kennen und ob FDPler das Plakat "Freiheit statt Sozialismus" wirklich ernst meinen. Wenn es nach der FDP ginge, bestünde diese Freiheit nur für Unternehmen. Das wären dann rosige Zeiten für die Arbeitnehmer. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die große Frage ist doch, warum man so vollkommen idiotisch sein sollte,  sich auf ein Experiment mit ungewissen Ausgang in allen Bereichen des  Wirtschaftens einlassen sollte, wenn man seit 75 Jahren überaus  erfolgreich wirtschaftet und an der Weltwirtschaft teilnimmt und dabei  weit überdurchschnittliche Teilhabe und Wohlstand für 90% der  Bevölkerung geschaffen hat, im Vergleich und Maßstab zu allen anderen  Ländern. auf der Welt.


Diese erfolgreiche Wirtschaft steckt das Geld in die eigenen Taschen und der Arbeiter, der diesen Gewinn produziert hat, hat quasi nichts davon. Das kann nicht auf Dauer gut gehen. Übrigens ist jede Wirtschafts- oder Gesellschaftsform irgendwann ein Experiment mit ungewissem Ausgang gewesen. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass man ein vorneherein perfektes System findet, sondern dass man endlich akzeptiert und merkt, dass unser jetziges System keine Dauerlösung ist. U.a. aufgrund der Ausbeutung durch uns und unseren Lebensstandard rauben wir anderen die Lebensgrundlage. Außerdem kann es doch nicht ernst gemeint sein, dass man beim Thema Klimaschutz auf Unternehmen Rücksicht nehmen soll, wie Herr Lindner es quasi formuliert hat. Selbst in solchen Krisenzeiten hofiert er die Konzerne. Das ist einfach unglaublich. 

Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn ich nichts ändern müsste und einfach wie bisher weitermachen kann, aber ich sehe, dass dies auf Dauer nicht möglich ist. Und selbst wenn ich diese Welt verlasse, bevor es knallt, werden meine Kinder an meinen Fehlern zu knabbern haben.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

> Diese erfolgreiche Wirtschaft steckt das Geld in die eigenen Taschen und der Arbeiter, der diesen Gewinn produziert hat, hat quasi nichts davon. Das kann nicht auf Dauer gut gehen.



"*Aus meiner Perspektive* ist das ein glatte Lüge!"
Mein Vater arbeitet als Finanzdienstleister, spezialisiert auf Baufinanzierungen, in der Umgebung Stuttgart und ich kann dir sagen, er hat schon für hunderte von normalen Arbeitern, Finanzierungen von Häusern und Wohnungen auf den Weg gebracht.



> Ich denke, es ist eine Mischung aus beidem. Diese Leute klammern sich dogmenhaft an ihre Theorien, obwohl diese teilweise widerlegt wurden bzw. in der Realität einfach nicht eintreten. Das hat fast etwas von religiösem Fanatismus. Und natürlich wollen sie nicht den Ast absägen, auf dem sie selber sitzen. Dabei ist es keine Schande, wenn man sich eingesteht, dass man bei etwas falsch lag.



Ich habe einfach mal ein paar naive Fragen!
Wie sieht die Re- Finazierung im demokratischen Sozialismus von allen Unternehmen aus, vom Start Up bis zum Großunternehmen, wenn Risikokapital durch Risikokapitalgeber und Investitionskapital durch Aktien völlig wegfallen?
Wer bestimmt welches Unternehmen wieviel Geld bekommt, um Ideen oder Innovationen zu entwickeln oder zu investieren. Wo kann ein Unternehmen Geld außer vom Staat herbekommen? Und wenn es ausschließlich vom Staat kommt, wer bestimmt die Leute, die an diesen entscheidenden Vergabepositionen sitzen?

Wer bestimmt wo Leute wohnen, wer entscheidet darüber wer in Berlin Mitte oder Mazahn wohnt oder in Hamburg Plankenese oderHarburg, München Schwabing oder Moosach.
Wer bekommt eine Seevilla in Starnberg am Wannensee oder an der Alster?
An wen müssen sich Menschen wenden, wenn sie erstmal nur in Deutschland umziehen wollen, gibt es dann Wohnungsvergabeämter? Nach welchen Kriterien werden Villen, Häuser, Doppelhaushälften, 4-3-2-1 Zimmerwohnungen vergeben und wo?

Bevor du hier große Sprüche über andere Leute und ihre Uneinsichtigkeit klopfst, beantworte doch mal als erstes diese einfachen Fragen!

Edit:

Ach ja fast hätte ich es vergessen, wer bezahlt die Enteigung aller Firmen und Grundstücke?


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> "*Aus meiner Perspektive* ist das ein glatte Lüge!"
> Mein Vater arbeitet als Finanzdienstleister, spezialisiert auf Bauufinanzierungen, in der Umgebung Stuttgart und ich kann dir sagen, er hat schon für hunderte von normalen Arbeitern, Finanzierungen von Häusern und Wohnungen auf den Weg gebracht.


Es gibt natürlich Ausnahmen für alles, aber ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, inwiefern deine Aussage meiner widerspricht. Überspitzt gesagt: Wenn die Arbeiter mehr vom Unternehmensgewinn abkriegen würde, wäre eine Finanzierung gar nicht unbedingt notwendig, da sie genügend Eigenkapital sparen könnten. Oder geht es dir darum, dass Arbeiter ja offensichtlich doch am Gewinn beteiligt werden und sich deshalb überhaupt die Finanzierung erlauben können? Dann vergleich mal den Mehrwert und die Entlohnung miteinander.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe einfach mal ein paar naive Fragen!
> Wie sieht die Re- Finazierung im demokratischen Sozialismus von allen Unternehmen aus, vom Start Up bis zum Großunternehmen, wenn Risikokapital durch Risikokapitalgeber und Investitionskapital durch Aktien völlig wegfallen?
> Wer bestimmt welches Unternehmen wieviel Geld bekommt, um Ideen oder Innovationen zu entwickeln oder zu investieren. Wo kann ein Unternehmen Geld außer vom Staat herbekommen? Und wenn es ausschließlich vom Staat kommt, wer bestimmt die Leute, die an diesen entscheidenden Positionen sitzen?
> 
> ...


Warum soll Risikokapital komplett wegfallen? Man könnte z.B. Aktienanteile erlauben und ein Stimmrecht für das Unternehmen einführen, welches unabhängig von der Anzahl an Aktienanteilen ist. Es steht auch jedem Bürger frei, Risikokapital in ein Unternehmen zu investieren. Das hat ja vor dem heutigen Kapitalismus auch funktioniert. Nur solange Gewinnmaximierung bzw. hohe Rendite das einzige Ziel ist, ist so ein Vorgehen utopisch. Auch der (sozialistische) Staat kann Wettbewerb fördern. Die Demokratie bestimmt dann, wer welche Position hat.

Warum soll überhaupt jemand bestimmen, wer wo wohnt bzw. wann man umziehen kann?





Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja fast hätte ich es vergessen, wer bezahlt die Enteigung aller Firmen und Grundstücke?


Der Staat bezahlt die Enteignung.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Entschuldigung aber ich kann dir nicht folgen!

Ideen zur Arbeitnehmerbeteiligungen an Unternehmen sind schon mehr als hundert Jahre alt, die sind bis jetzt ausschließlich an den Gewerkschaften gescheitert, weil es nur Arbeitnehmerbeteiligungen ohne Risiko geben soll, sprich die Arbeitnehmer sollen ausschließlich am Gewinn beteiligt werden, aber nicht an den Verlusten! 

Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären wie ein Aktien oder Finanzmarkt ohne Eigentum und Sicherheiten entstehen soll? Aktien bedeuten in der Regel Eigentum, wie soll das bei verstaatlichten Unternehmen gehen? 
Dazu ist die Vorstellung es gibt Stimmrechte losgelöst von den Aktienanteilen, vollkommen naiv, denn Aktienanteile bedeuten nicht nur die Möglichkeit auf Gewinn, sondern auch auf Verlust, wie willst du diese Kausalität auflösen?
Mal abgesehen von verstaatlicht (schließt Aktien aus) oder nicht verstaatlicht, investiert doch kein normal denkender Mensch, mehr in ein Unternehmen und trägt dafür mehr Risiko, wenn er nicht auch mehr Stimmrechte hat, als andere die weniger Risiko tragen!



> Die Demokratie bestimmt dann, wer welche Position hat.


Darf ich mal laut lachen?! Welche Demokratie, die der Parteien? Volksabstimmungen? etc. etc.???
Wechseln die Positionen alle 4 Jahre mit einem neuen Wahlergebnis?



> Warum soll überhaupt jemand bestimmen, wer wo wohnt bzw. wann man umziehen kann?


Wenn es kein Eigentum an Grundstücken gibt und somit an Wohnungen oder Häusern, und hier bin ich mal von Kevins Äußerungen ausgegangen, muss den Jemand zuteilen, oder eroberst du dir deine Bleibe mit der Waffe oder den Fäusten?

Wenn es doch privaten Grunstückseigentum gibt, gibt es auch einen privaten Wohnungsmarkt, in dem die Mieten (Höhe) von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt werden, genauso wie es weiterhin Spekulanten etc gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kann meinem Vorposter nur zustimmen. Sozialismus ist nun wirklich das allerletzte, was wir (wieder) gebrauchen könnten. Bisher ist jede andere Wirtschaftform (nagelt mich nicht auf den korrekten Begriff fest - ihr wisst, was ich meine...) als Kapitalismus (oder eine auf Kapitalismus basierende Wirtschaftsform) in Chaos, noch größerer Armut und einer noch höheren Konzentration des Wohlstandes auf noch weniger Leute geendet (die DDR ist da das Paradebeispiel - oder das SPD-Kind Hartz IV...).



Abgesehen davon, dass HartzIV "soziale Marktwirtschaft" in Reinform ist: Nur weil alle bisherigen alternativen Versuche (es waren nicht gerade viele) schlechter endeten als der Kapitalismus (und das nicht selten wegen direkten Angriffen von letzterem) heißt das nicht, dass dieser okay wäre. Guck dir doch die "Lösungen" des Vorposters an, dem du zustimmst:
- "sozialer Wohnungsbau": Sozialismus pur? Aber in nicht profitablen Bereichen ist der ja immer direkt willkommen, nur Gewinne und gewinnbringendes, die sollen bitte schön privat bleiben...
- "mehr Bauland ausweisen": Land ist, im Gegensatz zur kapitalistischen Leere, keine nachfrageabhängig generierte Ware. Es ist ein endliche Ressource und jedes System, dass für sich beanspruchen muss, mehr als nur schlechte Notlösung zu sein, muss mit einer begrenzten Menge Land auskommen - und dabei ist es vollkommen egal, wo man den Schlussstrich zielt. Der Kapitalismus bekommt den Immobilienmarkt nicht ohne ständigen Landnachschub geregelt? Dann ist der Kapitalismus ungeeignet um den Immobilienmarkt zu regeln, Ende der Diskussion. Die einzige Frage ist noch, wie lange wir welche Teile der aktuellen Regelung übergangsweise nutzen, bis uns was bessere einfällt, aber wir müssen auf alle Fälle weg von der jetzigen Regelung.
- "Baukosten runter": Ist Kostenregulierung nicht die ureigenste Aufgabe des Marktes? Wenn er selbst dafür schon externe Hilfe braucht, was kann er dann überhaupt?
- "Baurecht entschlacken": Das ist zugegebenermaßen eine urkapitalistische Forderung nach Nullregulierung. Frage an alle Marktfans hier: Wie oft kann ein Mensch mitsamt seinem vorschriftsfrei gebauten Haus abbrennen, damit er sich beim nächsten Mal einen anderen Anbieter sucht? Wie oft darf die nächste Etage ihn in seiner Wohnung zermalmen, ehe er zu einem höherwertigen Vermieter wechselt?
- "Umland attraktiver machen": Ich verweise auf Punkt 1 und 2. Wenn der Markt im Interesse der Menschen funktionieren würde, dann würde er das ausgewiesene/günstige Bauland im Umland mit der nötigen Infrastruktur erschließen, um die Nachfrage zu bedienen. Macht er aber nicht. Weil der Markt nicht für Menschen, sondern für Gewinne da ist. Und jetzt soll wieder der Staat in die Bresche springen, sich aber natürlich bitte wieder verdrücken, sobald es rentabel wird? Weil nur "Gewinne machen" kapitalistisch ist, alles andere bitte aus dem nichts kommt?



> Soziale Marktwirtschaft lautet da das Zauberwort - weitesgehend freie Marktwirtschaft



"weitestgehend" ist sehr diskutabel. Und genau das wird in Berlin gerade gemacht.



> bei der der Staat einzig in sozialpolitischen Fragen eingreifen sollte



ALLES ist einer menschlichen Gesellschaft betrifft Menschen und ist somit sozial und absolut alles in einer Demokratie ist politisch.



> Enteignungen sind genauso beschissen - nicht umsonst werde ich einen Teufel tun und beim Volksbegehren unterschreiben. Es ist eine a) sehr teure, b) nicht langfristige und c) kaum ursachenbekämpfende Lösung.



Man könnte diese Formen von Enteignungen auch als marktwirtschaftlichen Prozess betrachten. Das ist eben der Preis, den Volks(un)zufriedenheit hat. Wer sich nicht drum kümmert, wird enteignet und steht ohne was da. Genauso wie jemand mit einer Ruine dasteht, der sich nicht um Brandschutz kümmert. Alternativ sollte man sich halt versichern - sonst gilt: Pech gehabt. Urkapitalistisches Prinzip.

Die Alternative sind soziale Strukturen, in dem einen die Gemeinschaft in einem gewissen Rahmen Stabilität und Sicherheit gibt. Preisfrage: Wo haben sich Vonvia & Co je als Teil einer Gemeinschaft verhalten?



> Ich würde eine deutlichere Begrenzung und insbesondere eine *zeitliche Begrenzung* der Modernisierungsumlagen für sinnvoller halten. Für willkürliche/grundlose Mieterhöhungen und Mietsteigerungen bei Neuvermietungen gibts den Mietspiegel... Würde man dann noch den Wohnungsbau effektiv fördern und knallhart gegen nicht genehmigte Ferienwohnungen vorgehen, würde man ein deutlich effektiveres Mittel gegen die Wohnungsnot schaffen, welches a) nicht mal ansatzweise so teuer ist, b) langfristig wirkt und c) die Ursache, in Form von Gesetzen die einem Schweizer Käse gleichen, behebt.
> 
> Speziell die Modernisierungsumlagen werden wegen der fehlenden zeitlichen Grenze für dauerhafte Mietpreissteigerungen genutzt - und da sehe ich ein Hauptproblem.



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die zeitliche Umlagedauer IST afaik auf 9 oder 11 Jahre begrenzt. Das Problem ist aber, dass sich kaum ein Mieter eine Mieterhöhung um 50, 100, 150% über 11 Jahre leisten kann. Die wenigsten deutschen Mieter dürften genug Barrücklagen haben, um auch nur 2-3 Jahre daraus zu finanzieren. Alles andere muss aus dem laufenden Einkommen bezahlt werden und da man sich die Wohnung mit ihrer alten Miete passend dazu ausgesucht hat, wird das eben nicht reichen. Genau das nutzen die Vermieter systematisch aus, um lange vor Ende der Umlage-Zeit neu und entsprechend teurer zu vermieten: Alte Mieter rausekeln, bei neuen abkassieren.

Gegen letzteres hätte ich nicht einmal viel einzuwenden. Es behindert zwar das Wachstum von Boom-Städten, aber das ist eigentlich sogar wünschenswert. Man muss nur sicherstellen, dass ARGE & Co niemanden mehr zwingen, dort arbeiten zu gehen. Wenn die Betriebe in der Münchener Innenstadt deutlich höhere Löhne zahlen müssen, um überhaupt jemanden zu finden, dann kann der Markt diesen Teil der Gleichung regeln.

Aber für den ersten Teil mit dem Mieter rausekeln brauchen wir viel drastischere Einschränkungen bei der Umlagenregelung und Mieterhöhungen allgemein. Genaugenommen sollten Umlagen, also der Aufbau von neuem Privateigentum auf Basis erpresster Zahlungen anderer, komplett verboten werden. Nur der tatsächliche Nutzwert einer Modernisierung dürfte in Rechnung gestellt werden und das bei reinen Komfort-Upgrades auch nur bei Vetorecht durch die bestehenden Mieter.

Dazu noch eine Nutzungspflicht gemäß Bebaubauungsplan (=> Enteignung bei langem Leerstand, da Missbrauch als reines Spekulationsobjekt) und härte Regelungen für Kündigungen wegen "Eigenbedarf" und wir haben wieder so etwas wie Waffengleichheit zwischen/Vertragssicherheit für Mieter gegenüber dem Vermieter. Aktuell entwickeln wir uns massiv in die Richtung eines Feudalsystems, das im englischsprachigen Raum so treffsicher mit "Landlord" beschrieben wird.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wir können aber mit * Sicherheit * sagen, das die soziale Markwirtschaft mind. 90% der Bevölkerung Deutschlands zu überdurchschnittlichem Wohlstand im Vergleich zum Rest der Welt geführt hat, vor allen dingen, wenn man 1949 als Start ansieht.



Wir können mit der gleichen Sicherheit sagen, dass große Teile dieses Wohlstandes von besagtem Rest der Welt erarbeitet oder durch Belastung künftiger Generationen erzeugt wurde. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Na sieh dir mal Pflege an. Da gibt es massig unbesetzte Stellen, hier werden Prämien bis zu 8000€ ausgeschrieben:
> Naechste Runde im Kampf um die Pflegekraefte in Leipzig
> 
> Will trotzdem keiner machen weil die Bezahlung nicht OK ist. Fachkräftemangel existiert



Fachkräftemangel wäre, wenn es keiner machen könnte. Und genau das ist eben nicht der Fall bzw. nur kurzfristig/die Länge einer Ausbildungsdauer, die weitaus kürzer ist, also dieser Mangel bereits bekannt ist.

Was es stattdessen ist: Genau das, was du ständig als Lösung aller Probleme herbeifantasierst. Arbeitnehmer weigern sich, in einen hoffnungslos unterbezahltes Jobverhältnis zu gehen. Und die Reaktion darauf ist eben nicht eine supergeile Lohnerhöhung des Arbeitgebers. Selbst hier, wo immerhin schon mal eine Prämie angeboten wird, bleiben die langfristigen Aussichten auf dem gleichen Scheißniveau. (Und die Prämie liegt umgelegt auf ein paar Jahre Anstellung -sagen wir mal 100 Monate, für weniger lohnt sich beispielsweise ein Umzug nie- lächerlich niedrig)
Würde der Markt so funktionieren, wie du es dir ausmalst, würde der Betreiber deutlich mehr zahlen. Sowohl bei Neuananstellungen als auch dem bestehenden Personal. Und parallel würde ein Ausbildungsprogramm mit gutem Azubigehalt aufstellen. In der kapitalistischen Realität lobiiert er aber dafür, dass er einfacher ausländisches Personal einsetzen darf, weil ""Fachkräftemangel"" herrscht. Geheiminformation: Diese Form von Mangel wird solange "herrschen", wie Deutsche ein höheres Lohnniveau als in Burkina Faso verlangen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> "*Aus meiner Perspektive* ist das ein glatte Lüge!"
> Mein Vater arbeitet als Finanzdienstleister, spezialisiert auf Baufinanzierungen, in der Umgebung Stuttgart und ich kann dir sagen, er hat schon für hunderte von normalen Arbeitern, Finanzierungen von Häusern und Wohnungen auf den Weg gebracht.



"normale", also Median-Arbeiterfamilien haben, wie schon mehrfach hier dargelegt, in BW 3692 Euro Netto im Monat. Davon müssen sie in Stuttgart rund 3640 Euro für Miete und Lebenserhaltung ausgeben. Sparquote/Grundkapital also gleich null. Wenn sie direkt zum Start ins die 100% ohne Garantien kreditfinanzierte Eigenheim umziehen, bleiben die Nebenkosten und Alltagsausgaben mindestens gleich, 1204 Euro/Monat entfallende Miete werden für Grundsteuer, Hauserhaltungs-/Sanierungskosten, Kreditzinsen und Tilgung frei.
*rechne*
Ich komme zu drei möglichen Ergebnissen:
- Dein Vater ist ein absoluter Meister seines Faches, dass er ohne jegliche Garantie Finanzierungen findet, die so billig sind, dass das aufgeht
- Du bist ein Lügner
- Du verwechselt "normale Arbeiter" mit Besserverdienern, die sich ein Eigenheim leisten können und beschuldigst deswegen andere der Lüge, weil du ihre vollkommen korrekte Aussage nicht verstanden hast.



> Ich habe einfach mal ein paar naive Fragen!
> Wie sieht die Re- Finazierung im demokratischen Sozialismus von allen Unternehmen aus, vom Start Up bis zum Großunternehmen, wenn Risikokapital durch Risikokapitalgeber und Investitionskapital durch Aktien völlig wegfallen?



Es gibt im reinen Sozialismus nur Staatsunternehmen und somit keine Start-Ups und kein Risikokapital?



> Wer bestimmt welches Unternehmen wieviel Geld bekommt, um Ideen oder Innovationen zu entwickeln oder zu investieren. Wo kann ein Unternehmen Geld außer vom Staat herbekommen?



Siehe oben: Wieso sollte ein Unternehmen, also ein Teil des Staates, irgenwo anders her Geld oder Anweisungen annehmen, außer vom Staat?



> Und wenn es ausschließlich vom Staat kommt, wer bestimmt die Leute, die an diesen entscheidenden Vergabepositionen sitzen?



In einer Demokratie: Das Volk. (real existierende Beispiele für einen demokratischen Sozialismus auf Staatsebene hat es nie gegeben, ehe du fragst. Alles, was sich sozialistisch nannte, stürzte schon während des Umbruchs in eine Teildiktatur.)



> Wer bestimmt wo Leute wohnen, wer entscheidet darüber wer in Berlin Mitte oder Mazahn wohnt oder in Hamburg Plankenese oderHarburg, München Schwabing oder Moosach.
> Wer bekommt eine Seevilla in Starnberg am Wannensee oder an der Alster?
> An wen müssen sich Menschen wenden, wenn sie erstmal nur in Deutschland umziehen wollen, gibt es dann Wohnungsvergabeämter? Nach welchen Kriterien werden Villen, Häuser, Doppelhaushälften, 4-3-2-1 Zimmerwohnungen vergeben und wo?



Die Vergabe von Villen stellt sich nicht, wenn der sozialistische Staat keine Villen baut. Und wenn er es doch macht, dann wohl um Leute nach bestimmten, bei dieser Gelegenheit festgelegten Kriterien. Für die allgemeine Festlegung, wer wo wohnt (& arbeitet & ...) gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten. In real existierenden Sozialismen ging das tatsächlich meist über Ämter, weil diese Teildiktaturen allesamt verfahrene Mangelplanwirtschaften mit reichlich Mangel an brauchbaren Wohnungen waren. Von der Grundideologie her ist aber alles mögliche denkbar - im dir naheliegensten Fall ein freier Markt. Nur weil alle Firmen dem Staat gehören, der natürlich bestrebt ist, verschwenderische Konkurrenz zwischen diesen zu minimieren, heißt dass nicht, dass es keinen auf Kundenseiten freien Markt geben kann, der die Preise der Nachfrage anpasst.

Nur die Gewinne würden eben nicht unbegrenzt in Taschen einzelner abfließen, sondern entweder auf einen Gesamtwert für alle Wohnungsunternehmen gedeckelt werden (=> Mieterhöhugnen an einer Stelle führen zu Mietsenkungen an anderer Stelle führen) oder aber direkt in anderen staatlichen Bereichen wieder investiert werden. Beispielsweise höhere Löhne.

(Disclaimer: Wie gesagt - idealer Sozialismus. Über realexistierenden braucht man nicht viel zu sagen. Wer einen "Sozialismus" mit einer Beölkerung startet, die nicht aus Sozialisten besteht, sondern einen nenneswerten Teil Materilisten/Kapitalisten beinhaltet, endet zwangsläufig in einer Diktatur. Nichts ist so primitiv und brutal wie der Kapitalismus, weswegen dieser alle anderen Gesellschafts-/Wirtschaftsformen zerstört, wenn er nicht unterdrückt wird. Sobald man unterdrückt, ist die utopische Gesellschaft aber ebenfalls gescheitert - die Leute müssen ein besseres Leben samt angehängender Selbsteinschränkungen wollen und das tun zu viele nicht.)



> Bevor du hier große Sprüche über andere Leute und ihre Uneinsichtigkeit klopfst, beantworte doch mal als erstes diese einfachen Fragen!



Ich hab zwar keine Sprüche geklopft, aber hoffentlich die Fragen beantwortet. Bei weiteren nur her. Ich bin zwar kein Sozialist/Kommunist, aber die Grundzüge sind genauso einfach zu verstehen wir der Kapitalismus, was das beantworten theoretischer Fragen leicht macht.




> Ach ja fast hätte ich es vergessen, wer bezahlt die Enteigung aller Firmen und Grundstücke?



Beim Berliner Volksbegehren? Letztlich die Steuerzahler, das ist der Haken, vor allem wenn es Entschädigungen in nenneswerter Höhe sind.
Im Sozialismus? Beim reinen, theoretischen stellt sich die Frage nicht, weil er einen ideelen Istzustand beschreibt und deine Frage den Übergang aus einer nicht-idealen Vorängerperiode betrifft. Die real existiernden/klassischen Sozialisten haben mit "gar keiner" geantwortet und die Revoultion ausgerufen. Wieso sollte man auch, wenn die Angleichung aller Vermögen das Ziel ist, diejenigen die bislang viel mehr hatten, entschädigen?


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

> "normale", also Median-Arbeiterfamilien haben, wie schon mehrfach hier dargelegt, in BW 3692 Euro Netto im Monat. Davon müssen sie in Stuttgart rund 3640 Euro für Miete und Lebenserhaltung ausgeben. Sparquote/Grundkapital also gleich null. Wenn sie direkt zum Start ins die 100% ohne Garantien kreditfinanzierte Eigenheim umziehen, bleiben die Nebenkosten und Alltagsausgaben mindestens gleich, 1204 Euro/Monat entfallende Miete werden für Grundsteuer, Hauserhaltungs-/Sanierungskosten, Kreditzinsen und Tilgung frei.
> *rechne*
> Ich komme zu drei möglichen Ergebnissen:
> - Dein Vater ist ein absoluter Meister seines Faches, dass er ohne jegliche Garantie Finanzierungen findet, die so billig sind, dass das aufgeht
> ...



Du solltest sehr vorsichtig sein, was du sagst, wenn einer am Band arbeitet was ist er dann oder Handwerker ist?
Mein Vater hat wie ich bereits gesagt habe,  hunderten von Arbeitern Finanzierungen vermittelt, natürlich sind das meistens Doppelverdiener und alle bringen Eigenkapital mit, mal mehr mal weniger!

Tja Gott sei Dank will die Mehrheit hier in diesem Land keinen Sozialismus und ich hoffe das bleibt so, mindestens bis ich die Augen zu mache, damit ich nicht den völligen wirtschaftlichen Untergang und  Verfall dieses Landes live miterleben muss.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat wie ich bereits gesagt habe,  hunderten von Arbeitern Finanzierungen vermittelt, natürlich sind das meistens Doppelverdiener und alle bringen Eigenkapital mit, mal mehr mal weniger!



Und wie viele sind davon am Ende gescheitert?
Ich kenne auch genug Leute, die Finanzierungen vermitteln und einzig daran interessiert sind, für sich selbst das Beste rauszuholen und wo die anderen bleiben, ist ihnen egal.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Entschuldigung aber ich kann dir nicht folgen!
> 
> Ideen zur Arbeitnehmerbeteiligungen an Unternehmen sind schon mehr als hundert Jahre alt, die sind bis jetzt ausschließlich an den Gewerkschaften gescheitert, weil es nur Arbeitnehmerbeteiligungen ohne Risiko geben soll, sprich die Arbeitnehmer sollen ausschließlich am Gewinn beteiligt werden, aber nicht an den Verlusten!


Also prinzipiell bin ich persönlich der Auffassung, dass man bei  Beteiligung an einem Unternehmen auch Gewinne/Verluste mittragen sollte.  Dieses Risiko sollte jedem bewusst sein. Falls das jemandem zu heikel  ist, sollte man keine Investitionen tätigen. Ich denke, da sind wir  gleicher Meinung?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Kannst du mir bitte mal erklären wie ein Aktien oder Finanzmarkt ohne Eigentum und Sicherheiten entstehen soll? Aktien bedeuten in der Regel Eigentum, wie soll das bei verstaatlichten Unternehmen gehen?
> Dazu ist die Vorstellung es gibt Stimmrechte losgelöst von den Aktienanteilen, vollkommen naiv, denn Aktienanteile bedeuten nicht nur die Möglichkeit auf Gewinn, sondern auch auf Verlust, wie willst du diese Kausalität auflösen?
> Mal abgesehen von verstaatlicht (schließt Aktien aus) oder nicht verstaatlicht, investiert doch kein normal denkender Mensch, mehr in ein Unternehmen und trägt dafür mehr Risiko, wenn er nicht auch mehr Stimmrechte hat, als andere die weniger Risiko tragen!


Wenn man vom Grundsatz "Alle Unternehmen sind in staatlicher Hand" ausgeht, wird es den Finanzmarkt oder Aktien in der jetzigen Form natürlich nicht mehr geben. Das Wort Start Ups hat mich in der Hinsicht bisschen verwirrt, da es diese bei rein staatlichen Unternehmen so auch nicht mehr geben würde. Zumindest nicht in der heutigen Form.
Wo ist das Problem, wenn jemand nicht sehr viel Kapital in ein einziges Unternehmen investiert, weil das finanzielle Risiko relativ hoch ist? Damit würde man Spekulationen eindämmen bzw. erschweren.





Don-71 schrieb:


> Darf ich mal laut lachen?! Welche Demokratie, die der Parteien? Volksabstimmungen? etc. etc.???
> Wechseln die Positionen alle 4 Jahre mit einem neuen Wahlergebnis?


Es wäre z.B. eine Rätedemokratie möglich. Meinetwegen auch Volksabstimmungen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Eigentum an Grundstücken gibt und somit an Wohnungen oder Häusern, und hier bin ich mal von Kevins Äußerungen ausgegangen, muss den Jemand zuteilen, oder eroberst du dir deine Bleibe mit der Waffe oder den Fäusten?
> 
> Wenn es doch privaten Grunstückseigentum gibt, gibt es auch einen privaten Wohnungsmarkt, in dem die Mieten (Höhe) von Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmt werden, genauso wie es weiterhin Spekulanten etc gibt.


Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, ging es Kevin Kühnert darum, dass erstmal jeder Mensch ein Anrecht auf eine Wohnung hat (aber nicht auf Eigentum an einer Wohnung) und nicht die Gewinnmaximierung einiger Unternehmen im Vordergrund steht. Man könnte den Wohnungsmarkt mit Mieten usw. in staatliche Hand geben - da könnte bei Bedarf reguliert werden, aber ansonsten wäre erstmal jeder in der Lage, die Wohnung zu mieten, die er haben möchte. Klar kann der Staat dann am Ende bestimmen, wer welche Wohnung kriegt, aber das wäre derzeit auch nicht anders. Nur würde beim Staat nicht der Profitgedanke im Vordergrund stehen. Hoffentlich.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie viele sind davon am Ende gescheitert?
> Ich kenne auch genug Leute, die Finanzierungen vermitteln und einzig daran interessiert sind, für sich selbst das Beste rauszuholen und wo die anderen bleiben, ist ihnen egal.



Ich glaube du hast null Ahnung von Finanzierungen und wie die genehmigt werden!
Mein Vater arbeitet mit Banken und Bausparkassen zusammen, den reicht er die Unterlagen und Berechnungen ein und letztendlich genehmigen ausschließlich diese die Finazierung!
Was dabei eingereicht werden muss ist gesetzlich festgelegt und wird von Jeder seriösen Bank und Bausparkasse so umgesetzt!

Nochmal man sollte sehr vorsichtig sein, welche Unterstellungen man hier tätigt.


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Danke an ruyven. Ich dachte schon, ich hätte Don komplett missverstanden. Deshalb bin ich auch nicht der Meinung, dass er gelogen hat, sondern ich habe mich teilweise zu ungenau ausgedrückt bzw. wir haben aneinander vorbeigeredet.

Ich weise auch daraufhin, dass die von mir geäußerten Ideen usw. natürlich nichts Neues sind und wesentlich klügere Leute als ich darüber schon debattiert haben. Es kann aber in meinen Augen nicht sein, dass hier seit Jahrzehnten ein System herrscht, welches den "durchschnittlichen Bürger" eklatant benachteiligt und dieses System dann auch noch in Schutz genommen wird. Sicherlich ist Sozialismus oder Kommunismus nicht die Lösung aller Probleme, aber ich denke, einige sozialistische Elemente würden unserer Wirtschaft bzw. Gesellschaft gut tun.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber die zeitliche Umlagedauer IST afaik auf 9 oder 11 Jahre begrenzt. Das Problem ist aber, dass sich kaum ein Mieter eine Mieterhöhung um 50, 100, 150% über 11 Jahre leisten kann. Die wenigsten deutschen Mieter dürften genug Barrücklagen haben, um auch nur 2-3 Jahre daraus zu finanzieren. Alles andere muss aus dem laufenden Einkommen bezahlt werden und da man sich die Wohnung mit ihrer alten Miete passend dazu ausgesucht hat, wird das eben nicht reichen. Genau das nutzen die Vermieter systematisch aus, um lange vor Ende der Umlage-Zeit neu und entsprechend teurer zu vermieten: Alte Mieter rausekeln, bei neuen abkassieren.


Sollte da tatsächlich eine Begrenzung existieren, ist sie, wie du es treffend beschrieben hast, viel zu lang gefasst. Die sollte höchstens auf 2-3 Jahre begrenzt sein und neben einer Höhenbegrenzung bezogen auf die Modernisierungskosten in der Höhe auch auf Basis der alten Miete begrenzt werden.
Also sowas wie "Maximal 10% der Modernisierungskosten aufgeteilt über 3 Jahre dürfen umgelegt werden, jedoch aber höchstens in Höhe von +25% auf Basis der Originalmiete.". 

Ja, da müsste der Vermieter am Ende vielleicht auch mal einen Teil der Kosten selber übernehmen, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm... 


			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für den ersten Teil mit dem Mieter rausekeln  brauchen wir viel drastischere Einschränkungen bei der Umlagenregelung  und Mieterhöhungen allgemein. Genaugenommen sollten Umlagen, also der  Aufbau von neuem Privateigentum auf Basis erpresster Zahlungen anderer,  komplett verboten werden. Nur der tatsächliche Nutzwert einer  Modernisierung dürfte in Rechnung gestellt werden und das bei reinen  Komfort-Upgrades auch nur bei Vetorecht durch die bestehenden  Mieter.


... denn eigentlich ist es auch aus meiner Sicht schon kriminell, eine Zwangslage auszunutzen, um sich die Aufwertung des eigenen Eigentums durch Dritte bezahlen zu lassen. Wertsteigernde Maßnahmen die über das Maß der Instandhaltung hinausgehen gehören eigentlich aus der Tasche der Vermieter gezahlt... 

Und: Wenn ausgehend von einer Basismiete von 400€ +25% auf drei Jahre berechnet werden, trägt die eine Mietpartei 3600€ der Kosten - wenn man bei angenommen 15 Mietparteien mit den 54.000€ nicht hinkommt, kann man eindeutig nicht mehr von Instandhaltung reden. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Gegen letzteres hätte ich nicht einmal viel einzuwenden. Es behindert zwar das Wachstum von Boom-Städten, aber das ist eigentlich sogar wünschenswert. Man muss nur sicherstellen, dass ARGE & Co niemanden mehr zwingen, dort arbeiten zu gehen.


Äh, worauf beziehst du das Zitat?



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> härte Regelungen für Kündigungen wegen "Eigenbedarf"


Sofern der Vermieter da wirklich EIGENbedarf hat (= eine dauerhafte, eigene Nutzung anstrebt), sollte eine Eigenbedarfskündigung innerhalb der geltenden Fristen weiterhin möglich sein.
Wenn eine eigene Nutzung als (realer...) Hauptwohnsitz angestrebt ist, halte ich das für völlig in Ordnung.

Natürlich sehe ich die "Eigenbedarf"skündigungen für problematisch, wenn der Eigenbedarf einzig in Einrichtung eines Zweitwohnsitzes, dem Verkauf der Wohnung ohne bestehendes Mietverhältnis oder der Umwandlung in eine Ferienwohnung besteht.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Mai 2019)

Na bevor ich meine Bude beim Papa Staat miete (das unfähigste was wir hier im Lande haben aktuell), ziehe ich immer einen privaten Vermieter oder einen größeren Konzern vor. 
Wer so was wie den BER fabriziert, sollte keine Wohnungen besitzen, so viel dazu.

Über die ganzen Thesen kann man ja lange diskutieren, ich bleibe lieber bei dem was aktuell Realität ist - 15€/m² in Berlin sind real, vor allem wenn man unter 10km zur Innenstadt bleiben will und keine Bruchbude in einem der schlimmsten Viertel mieten will.
2020 sinds dann 16€ pro m². Und die privaten Wohnungen werden im Preis weiterhin steigen und das ordentlich.

Wie viele Wohnungen gibts in Berlin? Glaub das waren 1,38 Millionen oder so. Um da durch staatliche Übernahme der Wohnungen auch den freien Markt zu bewegen sollte man schon über 30% besitzen, sonst geht das einfach unter. Mal sehen ob Berlin das Geld hat, den Wohnungsbestand auf 400.000+ auszubauen. Werden es deutlich weniger und werden es nur Sozialwohnungen, hilft das nicht viel, da es kaum eine Auswirkung auf den Markt hat. Da werden dann sozial schwache zugeteilt und bleiben da auch drin stecken , der Rest wird zügig vermietet wenn die alten Bewohner nicht schon drin sind und dann? Billige Bestandsmieten wirken sich nicht auf Neumieten aus. Wenn man dadurch den Mietspiegel drücken will - na da sinkt der vll um paar € und steigt gleich wieder in den nächsten Jahren.
Es läuft alles darauf hinaus, das der Markt es regeln wird, wie es dem Markt eben gefällt - hohe Nachfrage, 0,nix Angebot, Preise klettern. Kennt man in jedem Bereich. 

Und zum Fachkräftemangel - ich sehe die EU als einen Arbeitsmarkt. Weil praktisch die gesamte EU hier kreuz und quer fahren und arbeiten darf. Was für uns ein Knochenjob mit miesem Lohn ist, ist für den Bulgaren ein halber Lottogewinn - der hat sonst 400€ da drüben verdient, hier bekommt der 1500. Daher wird sich das ausgleichen. Will man die Arbeitnehmer schützen, gibt es eine einfache Regelung (die auch so in anderen Ländern existiert): Wenn es einheimische Bewerber auf die Stelle gibt und sie qualifiziert genug dafür sind, bekommen sie den Job. Oder man macht es einfach nicht rentabel, Ausländer einzusetzen (hier wären auch die EU-Bürger enthalten). Ergo könnte eine Firma halt einen Ausländer einstellen, es würde sie einfach mehr kosten als ein Einheimischer der diese Stelle besetzt. 
Da ich aber unserer Politik nicht mal die Müllentsorgung zutraue (selbst da machen die alles kaputt), wird so was hier nicht passieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt im reinen Sozialismus nur Staatsunternehmen und somit keine Start-Ups und kein Risikokapital?



Wenn man wie er mal wieder wegen mangelnder Bildung Staatssozialismus made in DDR mit demokratischen Sozialismus verwechselt vermutlich ehr nicht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja Gott sei Dank will die Mehrheit hier in diesem Land keinen Sozialismus und ich hoffe das bleibt so, mindestens bis ich die Augen zu mache, damit ich nicht den völligen wirtschaftlichen Untergang und  Verfall dieses Landes live miterleben muss.



Nimm es mir nicht übel / böse, aber hoffentlich machen Menschen wie du sie dann möglichst bald zu, das wir als Gesellschaft vielleicht mal wieder einen größere Chance haben einen Zentimeter voran zu kommen, statt uns erneut wegen ewig gestrigen bildungsfernen blinden Kapital- & Marktanbetern, welche seit den 1970 / 1980er Jahren (Thatcher Ära) zunehmend zuviel Einfluss gewinnen, permanent in der Entwicklung rückwärts zu bewegen.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Sei mir nicht böse und nimm es mir nicht übel, dass ich hoffe und bete, dass nie solche Naivlinge und Personen fern ab jeder täglichen wirtschaftlichen Realität wie du, jemals die Chance bekommen unsere Gesellschaft zu "entwickeln", das führt nur zu Verarmung des gesammten Landes und millionenfachem Leid!


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2019)

Millionenfaches Leid? So viele Milliardäre gibt es nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht böse und nimm es mir nicht übel, dass *ich hoffe und bete, dass nie solche Naivlinge und Personen fern ab jeder täglichen wirtschaftlichen Realität wie du, jemals die Chance bekommen unsere Gesellschaft zu "entwickeln"*, das führt nur zu Verarmung des gesammten Landes und millionenfachem Leid!



Aha, kannst du gerne so sehen, aber schon interessant das du meinst  beurteilen zu können und zu wissen wie meine Erfahrungen & Wahrnehmung der täglichen wirtschaftliche Realität aussieht...


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Meldung aus Thüringen: Obwohl die Linkspartei den Ministerpräsidenten stellt, ist es bis heute nicht zu "_Verarmung des gesammten Landes und millionenfachem Leid_" gekommen.  

Aber hier grüßt sowieso mal wieder das Murmeltier:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0G3JskrWBWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du solltest sehr vorsichtig sein, was du sagst,



Sag mal gehts noch? Ich sage meine Meinung, untermauert mit Fakten samt Quellen. Seit wann bitte schön muss man in diesem Land "vorsichtig sein", wenn man die Wahrheit sagt?




> wenn einer am Band arbeitet was ist er dann oder Handwerker ist?



Bandarbeiter oder Handwerker. Darum gehts aber nicht, sondern wenn um "normal" respektive der Mitte der Gesellschaft angehörig. Und wenn jemand am Band einen Lohn weiter oberhalb des Medians bekommt, dann ist er eben überdurchschnittlich. Dass das insbesondere in der Region Stuttgart mit einer großen Zahl gehobener Autohersteller, die bekanntermaßen sehr gut zahlen, immer mal wieder vorkommt, sollte einem blinden mit Krückstock klar sein: Natürlich gibt es Arbeiter, die mehr als der Median verdienen, denn es kann nicht die Hälfte der arbeitenden Bevölkerung nur aus Abteilungs- und Firmenleitern bestehen. Schließlich will so ein Vorgesetzter mehr als nur einen Untergebenen haben und selbst mit gehörigem Wasserkopf kommen die meisten Unternehmen auf deutlich über 50% Malocheranteil. Die bestverdienensten davon sind dann halt 5-10-15% mit überdurchschnittlichem Gehalt und die können vielleicht auch ein Haus finanzieren.
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass die Mehrheit der Angestellten und Arbeiter ein Einkommen unter dem Median bezieht, das geht schon allein aus dem statistischen Grundsatz hervor, was ein Median überhaupt ist. Und wenn dein Vater solchen Leuten kein Eigenheim vermittelt bekommt (und ich wüsste nicht, wie er das schaffen sollte -nooffense- wenn keine Erbschaft oder andere fremde Mittel im Spiel sind), dann ist die Aussage, die DU als "Lüge" bezeichnet hast nun einmal nicht wiederlegt. Sondern wahr.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Sollte da tatsächlich eine Begrenzung existieren, ist sie, wie du es treffend beschrieben hast, viel zu lang gefasst. Die sollte höchstens auf 2-3 Jahre begrenzt sein und neben einer Höhenbegrenzung bezogen auf die Modernisierungskosten in der Höhe auch auf Basis der alten Miete begrenzt werden.
> Also sowas wie "Maximal 10% der Modernisierungskosten aufgeteilt über 3 Jahre dürfen umgelegt werden, jedoch aber höchstens in Höhe von +25% auf Basis der Originalmiete.".



Ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht/zu recherchieren versucht: Ich glaube, es gibt keine zeitliche Obergrenze. Aber es dürfen definitiv 100% der Moderniesierungskosten umgelegt werden (ungeachtet des Nutzens für den Mieter) und es gibt ein Höchstlimit, wieviel davon pro Jahr. Schöpft der Vermieter dieses Limit aus, dauert es 9 Jahre, erhöht er die Miete um einen geringeren Faktor, läuft die Erhöhrung entsprechend länger. Aber die Mieter zahlen so oder so den gesamten Betrag, solange ihnen der Vermieter nichts schenkt. (Bei einer sehr kleinen Mieterhöhung macht er das zu einem gewissen Teil, weil die Umlage nicht inflationskorrigiert wird. D.h. wenn die Mieter noch 30 Jahre später ein Bisschen was zahlen, ist dieses Bisschen viel weniger wert, als der Vermieter ursprünglich vorgestreckt hat.)



> Ja, da müsste der Vermieter am Ende vielleicht auch mal einen Teil der Kosten selber übernehmen, aber das finde ich nicht schlimm...
> 
> ... denn eigentlich ist es auch aus meiner Sicht schon kriminell, eine Zwangslage auszunutzen, um sich die Aufwertung des eigenen Eigentums durch Dritte bezahlen zu lassen. Wertsteigernde Maßnahmen die über das Maß der Instandhaltung hinausgehen gehören eigentlich aus der Tasche der Vermieter gezahlt...



EXAKT.
Und das ist nur der Normalzustand bei einigermaßen fairen Vermietern. Die richtigen Arschlochkonzerne setzen noch einen drauf und koordinieren Modernisierungsmaßnahmen mit Instandhaltungskosten. Das heißt anstatt etwas Bestehendes instand zu setzen (das müsste der Vermieter aus eigener Tasche/den normalen Mieteinnahmen bezahlen) wird das Bestehende abgerissen und durch etwas "besseres" ersetzt, sodass die ganzen Bauarbeiten als Modernisierung zählen und vom Vermieter zusätzlich bezahlt werden müssen.



> Äh, worauf beziehst du das Zitat?



Das bezieht sich auf meine eigene Aussage "bei neuen [Mietern] abkassieren". Das finde ich zwar nicht nett, im Rahmen einer Marktwirtschaft aber tollerabel, solange niemand von ARGE,... gezwungen wird, sein Leben an einen neuen Ort zu verlagern oder von Vermietern auf irgend einem Wege vor die Tür gesetzt wird. Wer aus freien Stücken, aus Lust und Laune oder um seine Lebenssituation (z.B. besserer Job) zu verbessern, in eine andere Stadt zieht, der muss halt das zahlen, was dort verlangt wird. Kommt netto keine Verbesserung bei raus, steht es ihm ja frei, dort zu bleiben, wo er ist.
Leider ist genau das heute nicht der Fall - viel zu viele Leute sind gezwungen umzuziehen, weil ihr bisheriges Leben (sonst) zerschlagen wird.



> Sofern der Vermieter da wirklich EIGENbedarf hat (= eine dauerhafte, eigene Nutzung anstrebt), sollte eine Eigenbedarfskündigung innerhalb der geltenden Fristen weiterhin möglich sein.
> Wenn eine eigene Nutzung als (realer...) Hauptwohnsitz angestrebt ist, halte ich das für völlig in Ordnung.



Genau da fehlt es halt an Prüfungen. Und in meinen Augen sind auch die Fristen etwas knapp gefasst, ab einer gewissen Mietdauer stecken in einer Wohnung samt Einrichtung und Umfeld erhebliche finanzielle und soziale Investitionen. Der Vermieter hat umgekehrt über lange Zeiträume (oftmals nicht schlecht) vom erarbeiteten Einkommen des Mieters gelebt. Dafür sollte der umgekehrt einen angemessen Bestandsschutz haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man wie er mal wieder Staatssozialismus made in DDR mit demokratischen Sozialismus verwechselt ehr nicht.



Auch in einem demokratischen Sozialismus gäbe es kein "Start-Up" wie wir es kennen. Also eine private Risikoinitiative mit neuem Geschäftsfeld. Das setzt eben privates Unternehmertum voraus, dass zum reinen Sozialismus nicht dazu gehört. Man kann sich durchaus soziale Staaten vorstellen, in denen es so etwas gibt, aber im reinen Sozialismus gehen unternehmerische Innovationen vom Staat respektive von Staatsunternehmen aus. Wenn eine einzelne Person die Idee hat, würde er die seinen Vorgesetzen, einem entsprechenden Amt, im Rahmen einer organisierten Hobbyvereinigung, etc. vorbringen und dann müsste ein Repräsentant des Staates (möglicherweise ein sehr niedriger) darüber entscheiden (möglicherweise sehr formlos: Jo, geil! Mach!) und ein staatliches Budget (möglicherweise aus einem vorab für eben solche Experimente pauschal freigegebenen Topf) bewilligen. Das unterscheidet sich dann in der Arbeit kaum vom kapitalistischen Start-Up (bringt privat aber viel weniger Versorgungsängste mit sich), wäre wirtschaftlich aber ein neues Staatsunternehmen respektive eine neue Abteilung mit eingeplanter Zukunft. Keine "mal sehen wann sie pleite geht" Klitsche.

(realexistierende, undemokratische Beispiele kann man in der sowjetischen Militärindustrie bis in die spätern 50er hinein finden. Da gab es durchaus innovative Arbeitsgruppen, die kreativ vorgingen - aber immer mit Rückendeckung von oben, als Teil bestehender Unternehmen oder staatlich organisierter Ingenieurbüros. Nie als unabhängige Neugründung.)


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aktien bedeuten in der Regel Eigentum, wie soll das bei verstaatlichten Unternehmen gehen?



Wo ist das Problem. Der Staat kann doch auch die Aktien ausgeben. Sind dann im Prinzip Staatsanleihen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Auch in einem demokratischen Sozialismus gäbe es kein "Start-Up" wie wir es kennen. Also eine private Risikoinitiative mit neuem Geschäftsfeld. Das setzt eben privates Unternehmertum voraus, dass zum reinen Sozialismus nicht dazu gehört.


Demokratischer Sozialismus ist ja auch kein "reiner" Sozialismus, geschweige denn eine homogene "Bewegung". Darunter fallen auch die verschiedensten reformistischen und sozialdemokratischen Strömungen die es gibt, die nichtmal eine Überwindung des Kapitalismus anstreben, sondern ihn mit sozialen bzw. mit sozialistischen Elementen beschränken und regulieren wollen. Daher ist der hier von Don-71 an den Tag gelegte Beißreflex hochnotpeinlich, wo alles, was nicht stramm auf schwarz-geld Kurs ist, als Untergang der Bundesrepublik bezeichnet wird und dass es nur Stunden dauert, bis das rote Inferno über einen hereinbricht.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Es wäre z.B. eine Rätedemokratie möglich. Meinetwegen auch Volksabstimmungen.



Am Grundgesetz und der Staatsform muss man nicht unbedingt was ändern, das funktioniert bisher ganz gut. Auch die Parteien könnten so bleiben. Zumindest soweit sie nicht wie die NPD/AfD o.ä. verfassungsfeindlich sind. 
Es müsste halt nur der Lobbyismus weg.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2019)

Und mit solchen Leuten hast du mich auf eine Stufe gesetzt @pulli und das nur weil ich in der CDU war


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und mit solchen Leuten hast du mich auf eine Stufe gesetzt @pulli und das nur weil ich in der CDU war



Poulton ist da sowieso nicht so besonders konsequent, meinen Beträgen gibt er ja auch regelmäßig mal ein "gefällt mir" obwohl ich in der CDU bin.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Millionenfaches Leid? So viele Milliardäre gibt es nicht.



In Deutschland sind es gerade mal 126.
Selbst Weltweit sind es sogar nur knapp über 2200. 

Liste der Laender nach Anzahl an Milliardaeren – Wikipedia



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Genau da fehlt es halt an Prüfungen. Und in meinen Augen sind auch die Fristen etwas knapp gefasst, ab einer gewissen Mietdauer stecken in einer Wohnung samt Einrichtung und Umfeld erhebliche finanzielle und soziale Investitionen. Der Vermieter hat umgekehrt über lange Zeiträume (oftmals nicht schlecht) vom erarbeiteten Einkommen des Mieters gelebt. Dafür sollte der umgekehrt einen angemessen Bestandsschutz haben.



Siehe: Trickserei mit Eigenbedarf - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Poulton ist da sowieso nicht so besonders konsequent, micht liked er ja dauernd obwohl ich in der CDU bin.


Ich habe auch schon bei Don-71 likes gedealt. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Und mit solchen Leuten hast du mich auf eine Stufe gesetzt @pulli und das nur weil ich in der CDU war


Man weiß ja nicht, was die Mitgliedschaft in der  Kristina-Schröder-Jugend noch für Spätfolgen haben kann. Mal sehen was  von dir geäußert wird wenn du so alt bist, wie Don-71 jetzt ist.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müsste halt nur der Lobbyismus weg.


Es muss auf allen Ebenen ein legislativer Fußabdruck eingeführt werden,  damit nachvollziehbar ist, welches (geschmierte) Patschehändchen da was  reingebracht hat.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es müsste halt nur der Lobbyismus weg.


Gaaaaanz dünnes Eis.

Lobbyismus ist per se nicht schlecht, er ist sogar notwendig, damit eine Demokratie für alle funktioniert.
Wenn die Lobby aber fast ausschließlich aus der Wirtschaft und Industrie besteht, läuft eben etwas falsch.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Millionenfaches Leid? So viele Milliardäre gibt es nicht.



Tja fast die kompletten Innovationen unserer (deutschen) Wirtschaft kommen aus mittelständischen Unternehmen und Start Ups und das seit mehr als 100 Jahren. (Wir haben um die tausend Weltmarktführer bei mittleren bis kleinen Unternehmen in Deutschland und 75-80%% aller Arbeitsplätze kommen aus klein und mittelständischen Unternehmen) Sie wird immer wieder von Leuten getragen und getrieben, die mit ihren Ideen bei ihrem Arbeitgeber nicht durchdringen und sich daraufhin selbständig machen mit Risikokapital und ihre Ideen in Produkte und Dienstleistungen umsetzen und dadurch Arbeitsplätze schaffen, oder ihre Ideen weden nach gelungener Umsetzung von einem Großen gekauft und führen dort wieder zu Innovation und Arbeitsplätzen. Das ist hier anscheinend den meisten Naivlingen nicht wirklich klar! Das ist ein ständiger Prozess!

Mit dem hier vorgestellten System würde diese Innovationskraft schlagartig zusammenbrechen, die deutsche Wirtschaft würde einen Großteil ihrer Innovationskraft verlieren, was zu Unternehmen führt, die am Weltmarkt nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig sind, was zu Massenentlassungen führt und schließlich zur Verarmung des größten Teils der Bevölkerung.
Ist ziemlich einfach, wenn man die Zusammenhänge kennt und weiß wer in der deutschen Wirtschaft einmal die meisten Arbeitsplätze stellt und größte Forschungs und Innovationskraft auf die Beine stellt.

Ein System ohne Anreize, und die gibt es nur theoretischer Natur oder für Naivlinge in diesem demokratischen Sozialismus, führt zwangsläufig zur Verarmung der Bevölkerung, die in diesem System lebt!

PS: Lieber bin in manchen Augen hoch not peinlich, als das ich theoretische Fantasien auslebe, die niemals klappen werden oder geklappt haben, weil sie schon alleine an der menschlichen Spezies scheitern.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gaaaaanz dünnes Eis.
> 
> Lobbyismus ist per se nicht schlecht, er ist sogar notwendig, damit eine Demokratie für alle funktioniert.
> Wenn die Lobby aber fast ausschließlich aus der Wirtschaft und Industrie besteht, läuft eben etwas falsch.



Besteht sie ja nicht nur, das Problem ist ehr das die Wirtschaft und Industrie halt die dicksten Präsentkörbe "verschenken" kann und es auch macht, was ihr halt leider fast immer das meiste Gehör & den meisten Einfluss verschafft. Zum Nachteil der Steuerzahler und restlichen Gesellschaft...



Don-71 schrieb:


> Mit dem hier vorgestellten System würde diese Innovationskraft  schlagartig zusammenbrechen, die deutsche Wirtschaft würde einen  Großteil ihrer Innovationskraft verlieren, was zu Unternehmen führt, die  am Weltmarkt nicht mehr konkurrenzfähig sind, was zu Massenentlassungen  führt und schließlich zur Verarmung des größten Teils der Bevölkerung!



Erneuter Blödsinn, aber das erneut aufzudröseln bringt sowieso nichts, da du eh permanent mental blockierst.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Lobbyismus ist per se nicht schlecht, er ist sogar notwendig, damit eine Demokratie für alle funktioniert.



Warum?
Die Interessen der Menschen bekommen die Parteien doch über das Abstimmungsergebnis über die Parteiprogramme bei den Wahlen mitgeteilt. Sie müssten sich halt daran halten, wenn es keine plötzlichen Ereignisse gibt, die eine Änderung erfordern. 
Was sonst so die Interessen der Bürger sind, lässt sich aus den Petitionen und Volksbegehren ermitteln.

Wenn man nicht gerade ein Vollvossten ist, bekommt man auch mit, wenn die Leute auf die Straße gehen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum?


Gegenfrage, warum glaubst du wohl, stellen auch gemeinnützige Organisationen, wie das Rote Kreuz, Lobbyisten?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2019)

Don, wir können auch einen neuen Weltkrieg beginnen, dann haben wir auch wieder endlos viele Innovationen, aber was ist der Preis dafür?
(Bewusst überzeichnet)


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Besteht sie ja nicht nur, das Problem ist ehr das die Wirtschaft und Industrie halt die dicksten Präsentkörbe "verschenken" kann und es auch macht, was ihr halt leider fast immer das meiste Gehör & den meisten Einfluss verschafft. Zum Nachteil der Steuerzahler und restlichen Gesellschaft...
> 
> 
> 
> Erneuter Blödsinn, aber das erneut aufzudröseln bringt sowieso nichts, da du eh permanent mental blockierst.



Wenn man keine Argumente hat, muss man persönlich werden, ist schon klar!
Wenn man kein Geld bekommt, um seine Innovationen auszuleben und umzusetzen und für sich daraus auch einen Mehrwert generieren kann, verschwindet diese Innovationskraft. Es ist einfach völlig blödsinnig und fern ab jeder täglichen Realität, das Mensschen sich überwiegend anstrengen, um diese Leistung dann mit der Gemeinschaft zu teilen, ohne davon einen Mehrwert für sich zu bekommen. Das ist einfach nur theoretischer Bullshit und völlig naiv!


----------



## DerLachs (21. Mai 2019)

Wer erinnert sich noch an die innovationslose Sowjetunion, die eine führende Industrienation geworden ist trotz Millionen Toter im zweiten Weltkrieg? Diese verfluchten Kapitalisten waren sogar als erste Menschen im All. 

Ah und das Argument "menschliche Spezies": Glaubt irgendjemand, dass heutzutage irgendwelche Naturvölker auch auf Gewinnmaximierung aus sind? Oder ist es vielleicht eher so, dass wir so erzogen werden und es eben nicht immer unsere "menschliche Natur" war?


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> . Es ist einfach völlig blödsinnig und fern ab jeder täglichen Realität, das Mensschen sich überwiegend anstrengen, um diese Leistung dann mit der Gemeinschaft zu teilen, ohne davon einen Mehrwert für sich zu bekommen. Das ist einfach nur theoretischer Bullshit und völlig naiv!


Also lieber Neo-Kapitalismus alá USA?

Es hat seinen Grund, dass es Dinge wie Sozialhilfe oder die Gesetzliche Krankenversicherung gibt. Oder wie ist diese Aussage jetzt gemeint?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat, muss man persönlich werden, ist schon klar!
> Wenn man kein Geld bekommt, um seine Innovationen auszuleben und umzusetzen und für sich daraus auch einen Mehrwert generieren kann, verschwindet diese Innovationskraft. Es ist einfach völlig blödsinnig und fern ab jeder täglichen Realität, das Mensschen sich überwiegend anstrengen, um diese Leistung dann mit der Gemeinschaft zu teilen, ohne davon einen Mehrwert für sich zu bekommen. Das ist einfach nur theoretischer Bullshit und völlig naiv!



Da ist überhaupt nichts persönlich daran, es ist eine völlig korrekte Feststellung das du mental blockierst und gar nicht zur Kenntnis nimmst was man argumentiert. Das es auch im Sozialismus Innovation gibt hatten wir mit dir schließlich schon an anderer Stelle und das es die selbst in einem so kaputten System wie der dem Staatssozialismus der DDR gibt wurde dir auch dargelegt, sowie das es in der DDR nicht an der Innovation scheiterte sondern an der Starrheit des lenkenden Systems und dem Mangel an Ressourcen, aber das ignorierst du einfach mal wieder völlig geflissentlich und leierst wieder die Gleiche Phrase runter, Sozialismus bla bla bla, keine Innovation bla bla bla...


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also lieber Neo-Kapitalismus alá USA?
> 
> Es hat seinen Grund, dass es Dinge wie Sozialhilfe oder die Gesetzliche Krankenversicherung gibt. Oder wie ist diese Aussage jetzt gemeint?



Darum geht es hier doch gar nicht und diese Punkte sind völlig korrekt und ich bin auch der Meinung weitergreifendere Regeln in diesem Land und seiner sozialen MArktwirtschaft einzuführen.

Hier geht es um "demokratischen Sozialismus" a la Kevin oder anderer Member hier, die Verstaatlichung der Produktionsmittel und Banken sowie die Abschaffung von privatem Grund und Boden!


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da ist überhaupt nichts persönlich daran, es ist eine völlig korrekte Feststellung das du mental blockierst und gar nicht zur Kenntnis nimmst was man argumentiert. Das es auch im Sozialismus Innovation gibt hatten wir mit dir schließlich schon an anderer Stelle und das es die selbst in einem so kaputten System wie der dem Staatssozialismus der DDR gibt wurde dir auch dargelegt, sowie das es in der DDR nicht an der Innovation scheiterte sondern an der Starrheit des lenkenden Systems und dem Mangel an Ressourcen, aber das ignorierst du einfach mal wieder völlig geflissentlich und leierst wieder die Gleiche Phrase runter, Sozialismus bla bla bla, keine Innovation bla bla bla...



Das ist deine Behauptung und ist mitnichten ein Fakt oder belegt!


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du hast null Ahnung von Finanzierungen und wie die genehmigt werden!
> Mein Vater arbeitet mit Banken und Bausparkassen zusammen, den reicht er die Unterlagen und Berechnungen ein und letztendlich genehmigen ausschließlich diese die Finazierung!
> Was dabei eingereicht werden muss ist gesetzlich festgelegt und wird von Jeder seriösen Bank und Bausparkasse so umgesetzt!
> 
> Nochmal man sollte sehr vorsichtig sein, welche Unterstellungen man hier tätigt.



Ja, hat man super bei der Krise 2008 gesehen, wie toll Banken so arbeiten.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

Die - komplette - Verstaatlichung, oder bessere Regulierung von Boden ist aber keine schlechte Idee.

Immer mehr Menschen wollen Bauen, immer mehr Firmen ihre Lagerhallen und Produktionsstätten aufschlagen. 
Da unser Planet aber nicht endlos groß ist, muss das nunmal reguliert werden.
Ein Negativbeispiel ist Bayern, wo der Flächenfraß durch ortsansässige Firmen mehr und mehr Natur zerstört, der Landwirtschaft die Möglichkeit vielfältigeren Anbaus nimmt und potentielle Wohnflächen verringert. 

Das müsste eben mit Fokus auf Nachhaltigkeit und nicht auf die Dicke des Angebots gesteuert werden.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hat man super bei der Krise 2008 gesehen, wie toll Banken so arbeiten.



Sag mal tickst du richtig?
Hat es hier in Deutschland einen Zusammenbruch von irgendwelchen Immobilienmärkten gegeben, oder hundertausende Deutsche konnten ihre Finazierung nicht stemmen, wie in den USA ode Spanien?

Man sollte schon wissen über was man hier schreibt und nicht ständig blöde Sprüche heraushauen, die in keinerlei Zusammenhang stehen, es ist wohl ein riesen Unterschied und auch völlig anders gesetzlich geregelt, ob ich bei einer Bank eine Finanzierung mache oder einreiche oder mich Jemand berät in irgenwelche Fonds zu investieren!


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist deine Behauptung und ist mitnichten ein Fakt oder belegt!



Natürlich ist es Fakt, das Multicar war innovativ, genauso wie die Multispektralkamera MKF6, oder Präzisionslinsen aus den Carl-Zeis Werken in Jena, sowie unzählige andere Produkte auch und das alles mit einem sehr geringen bis nicht vorhandenen materiellen Anreiz für die Erdenkenden.

Aber es gilt bei dir halt es darf nicht geben was nicht in die eigene Auslegung passt.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Lobbyismus ist per se nicht schlecht, er ist sogar notwendig, damit eine Demokratie für alle funktioniert.
> Wenn die Lobby aber fast ausschließlich aus der Wirtschaft und Industrie besteht, läuft eben etwas falsch.



Lobbyismus muss vor allem transparent sein. Und da fehlt es meiner Meinung nach.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Sag mal tickst du richtig?



Wirst du jetzt beleidigend?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat es hier in Deutschland einen Zusammenbruch von irgendwelchen Immobilienmärkten gegeben, oder hundertausende Deutsche konnten ihre Finazierung nicht stemmen, wie in den USA ode Spanien?



Es gibt immer genug Leute, die ihre Zinsen nicht mehr bedienen können und ihr Haus verloren haben.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte schon wissen über was man hier schreibt und nicht ständig blöde Sprüche herauhauen, die in keinerlei Zusammenhang stehen, es ist wohl ein riesen Unterschied und auch völlig anders gesetzlich geregelt, ob ich bei einer Bank eine Finanzierung mache oder einreiche oder mich Jemand berät in irgenwelche Fonds zu investieren!



Blöde Sprüche?
Du kannst ja in deiner Blase weiter leben, aber Realität sieht anders aus.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Mai 2019)

@don
Wenn das ein reines US Problem gewesen wäre hätte es uns nicht so getroffen...


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @don
> Wenn das ein reines US Problem gewesen wäre hätte es uns nicht so getroffen...



So sieht es aus. Die US Banken haben gelogen bis sich die Balken durchgebogen haben und die Deutschen Banken sind im Gierwahn drauf reingefallen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat es hier in Deutschland einen Zusammenbruch von irgendwelchen Immobilienmärkten gegeben


Rettungsschirm fuer Banken: Was kostet uns die Bankenrettung? (neues-deutschland.de)
Wie hieß es doch gleich: Verluste sozialisieren, Gewinne privatisieren.


----------



## Two-Face (21. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> So sieht es aus. Die US Banken haben gelogen bis sich die Balken durchgebogen haben und die Deutschen Banken sind im Gierwahn drauf reingefallen.


Ich sag' nur Lehmann-Pleite oder Hedgefonds.


----------



## Don-71 (21. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @don
> Wenn das ein reines US Problem gewesen wäre hätte es uns nicht so getroffen...



Das ist falsch!
Es war ein reines US Problem, nur leider sind Banken weder hier und noch viel viel weniger in den USA reguliert. Die netten US Banken, haben nach dem sie 1,5 - 2 Jahre vor dem platzen der Blase erkannt haben, dass das irgendwann schief geht, ihre faulen Kredite mit anderen "Anlageformen" vermengt und diese wurden mit AAA Bewertung versehen, diese hübeschen neu verpackten Anlageformen, in denen diese faulen Kredite versteckt waren, wurden dann auf dem internationalen Finanzmarkt angeboten und man muss das leider so sagen auch bei uns in Deutschland gab es einen haufen Leute/Banker, bei denen Gier Hirn gefressen hat und die unbedingt an der Ralley in den USA mitverdienen wollten und die waren so blöd, wie fast alle auf der Welt, aber hauptsächlich Europäer und haben diese neuen hübschen Anlageformen millionenfach, mit den versteckten faulen Krediten gekauft. ergo hat die die USA ihre Spekulationsblase auf die ganze Welt verteilt. Hätten die damit alleine fertig werden müssen, wären da dutzende Banken pleite gegangen!
Aber wenn eine Blase in dieser gewaltigen Größe mal platzt und viele sind darin involviert, fällt halt ein Stöckchen nachdem anderen, bis es eine Lawine ist.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist falsch!


Nein, es ist nicht falsch. Man wäre nichtmal Ansatzweise so davon betroffen gewesen, hätte man, beginnend Anfang der 90er noch unter Kohl, nicht eine "Liberalisierung" der Finanzmärkte betrieben.


----------



## iGameKudan (21. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na bevor ich meine Bude beim Papa Staat miete (das unfähigste was wir hier im Lande haben aktuell), ziehe ich immer einen privaten Vermieter oder einen größeren Konzern vor.


Die staatlichen/öffentlichen Wohnungsbaugesellschaften, und die Wohnungsbaugenossenschaften sowieso, machen hier in Berlin machen einen guten Job.



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Will man die Arbeitnehmer schützen, gibt es eine einfache Regelung (die auch so in anderen Ländern existiert): Wenn es einheimische Bewerber auf die Stelle gibt und sie qualifiziert genug dafür sind, bekommen sie den Job. Oder man macht es einfach nicht rentabel, Ausländer einzusetzen (hier wären auch die EU-Bürger enthalten). Ergo könnte eine Firma halt einen Ausländer einstellen, es würde sie einfach mehr kosten als ein Einheimischer der diese Stelle besetzt.


Einheimische Bewerber zu bevorzugen wäre vermutlich diskriminiend - es gibt halt das Recht der EU-Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit. Ich finde die zunehmende Abschaffung der Soverinität einzelner Staaten und Grenzen zwar schei*e, leider wird darauf hingearbeitet, dazu gehört halt in logischer Konsequenz auch die Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit. Die ist an sich auch nicht das Problem - eher, weil 1€ in der Währungsunion halt gleich viel wert ist, es jedoch deutlich unterschiedliche Niveaus bei Lohn und Sozialleistungen gibt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Mai 2019)

Das ist ja der Reiz an der EU - unterschiedliche Länder mit unterschiedlichen Steuern, Gehältern und Sozialleistungen. Man kann sich hier frei bewegen und sich alles aussuchen. Das sollten Deutsche halt nicht vergessen und sich nicht nur auf das eigene Land versteifen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist ja der Reiz an der EU - unterschiedliche Länder mit unterschiedlichen Steuern, Gehältern und Sozialleistungen. Man kann sich hier frei bewegen und sich alles aussuchen. Das sollten Deutsche halt nicht vergessen und sich nicht nur auf das eigene Land versteifen.


Eine Runde wünsch dir was für Reiche und Konzerne, während der Rest in die Röhre schaut und freiheitlich zusehen darf, wie sie über die Runden kommen. Das wird, wenn es da bald nicht EU-weit einheitlicher geregelt wird, der EU auch das Genick brechen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine Runde wünsch dir was für Reiche und Konzerne, während der Rest in die Röhre schaut und freiheitlich zusehen darf, wie sie über die Runden kommen. Das wird, wenn es da bald nicht EU-weit einheitlicher geregelt wird, der EU auch das Genick brechen.



Das ist nicht für reiche Leute und Konzerne gedacht, das ist für ALLE da.
Deswegen können Leute sich frei bewegen und sich verwirklichen ohne sich mit Arbeitsvisum usw. rumzuprügeln und andere Probleme zu haben. Die wohlhabenden hatten das schon immer, die hatten immer Konten in der Schweiz und waren am reisen, hatten Wohnungen und Villen überall wo sie wollten.
Jetzt kann jeder ohne Zeitaufwand und zusätzliche Gebühren überall hin und dort weitermachen wo es ihm gefällt. 

Als jemand der selbst eingewandert ist und den Papierkrieg kennt usw. begrüße ich die EU und will so wenig Hürden für Leute wie möglich. Aber Einheimische bei den Jobs bevorzugen wäre trotzdem drin, das verhindert ja nichts, stärkt nur den Markt im eigenen Land.
Die gleichen Chancen die ich bekommen habe (und zwar mehrere Sprachen lernen, in Ruhe und Wohlstand leben und ordentlich Geld zu verdienen) soll jeder in der EU haben.
Über kurz oder lang werden sich die Länder finanziell etwas mehr angleichen, natürlich wird es nach wie vor reiche und arme Länder in der EU geben, aber wenn man sieht was Polen so geschafft hat in kurzer Zeit und wie der Osten richtig vorangeht, ist das nur eine Frage der Zeit. So was geht halt nicht in 5 Jahren.
Übrigens haben wir hier von der EU am meisten profitiert, wir sollten die letzten sein die sich aufregen.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Eine Runde wünsch dir was für Reiche und Konzerne, während der Rest in die Röhre schaut und freiheitlich zusehen darf, wie sie über die Runden kommen. Das wird, wenn es da bald nicht EU-weit einheitlicher geregelt wird, der EU auch das Genick brechen.


Besser könnte man es nicht ausdrücken. 
In mir schwirrt halt das "Wie?", wie man innerhalb der EU die Löhne und insbesondere bestehendes Kapital (ohne es zu bevorteilen)  ansatzweise gerecht angleichen könnte. Das halte ich für eine Unmöglichkeit. 

Ich lehne es, muss ich dazu sagen, allerdings strikt ab, die Souverenität der einzelnen Staaten anzugreifen oder gar auf "Vereinigte Staaten von Europa" hinzuarbeiten. Speziell sowas wie eine Arbeitslosenversicherung auf EU-Ebene fänd ich nicht witzig. Die würden Angleichungen auch nicht ermöglichen, reiche EU-Länder aber stark benachteiligen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist nicht für reiche Leute und Konzerne gedacht, das ist für ALLE da.


So?
Double Irish With a Dutch Sandwich – Wikipedia
Leprechaun economics - Wikipedia
Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Da geht es nicht um Popelkram wie Reise- und Visafreiheit.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> So?
> Double Irish With a Dutch Sandwich – Wikipedia
> Und das ist nur die Spitze des Eisbergs. Da geht es nicht um Popelkram wie Reise- und Visafreiheit.



Das lässt sich leicht beheben. Und das ist gar kein wirkliches Problem. Unternehmen die das machen, finden immer einen Weg die Steuern zu sparen und sie betreiben richtige Lobbyarbeit. 
Uns geht es auch ohne die Steuereinnahmen von diesen Unternehmen hier verdammt gut, wir schwimmen in Geld (und das nicht nur dank EZB).
Das sieht natürlich jeder anders, aber die EU insgesamt ist extrem wichtig und bringt vor allem Deutschland massive Vorteile und diese werden jedes Jahr besser. Nur betreffen sie halt nicht alle sondern sie betreffen die Leute, die damit umgehen können und wollen.


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> diese werden jedes Jahr besser.


Für Reiche, Wohlhabende und Unternehmen vielleicht.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für Reiche, Wohlhabende und Unternehmen vielleicht.



Na was wurde denn schlechter für normale Leute, die Mittelschicht? 

Die EU hat Probleme auf einer ganz anderen Ebene, Brexit hier, Flüchtlinge absaufen da und so weiter, an denen müssen wir noch arbeiten, aber für die eigene Bevölkerung ist die EU das beste was seit langem passiert ist in dieser Region (und hier ist schon alles mögliche passiert inklusive 2 Weltkriege).

Reiche und Unternehmen hatten alle die Freiheiten die sie gebraucht haben schon vorher. Nun haben sie auch die normalen Bürger.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Reiche und Unternehmen hatten alle die Freiheiten die sie gebraucht haben schon vorher. Nun haben sie auch die normalen Bürger.



Der normale Bürger kann keinen Zweitsitz in Dublin anmelden und dann Steuern sparen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur betreffen sie halt nicht alle sondern sie betreffen die Leute, die damit umgehen können und wollen.


Schöne Umschreibung davon, dass es in der EU immer mehr gibt, die davon eben nicht profitieren und mitgenommen werden. Von der, allen vorran von Deutschland betriebenen, Prekarisierungs- und Verarmungspolitik in den südlichen EU-Staaten mal gar nicht zu sprechen. Und dann wundert man sich, warum dort EU-feindliche Parteien so zulauf bekommen und in Frankreich der FN von Wahl zu Wahl mehr Zustimmung. 

PS: 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j5PHD8P4Yhw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der normale Bürger kann keinen Zweitsitz in Dublin anmelden und dann Steuern sparen.



Der normale Bürger kann selbst überall hin wo die Steuern niedrig sind. Willste auf Madeira - bitte sehr, keiner hält dich auf, keiner fragt nach, bist du ne Weile dort - kannste dort auch deine Steuern zahlen. Ansonsten braucht der normale Bürger so was nicht. Spitzenverdiener vll. die eh schon richtig Steuern zahlen. 
Die EU erlaubt es mir billig zu reisen, überall zu arbeiten, Spaß zu haben und mich so zu entwickeln wie ich es will und nicht wie irgendwelche Behörden es haben wollen. 
Das versteht jemand der nur 1x pro Jahr in den Urlaub fliegt und sich nicht mal außerhalb der Touri-Gebieten bewegt natürlich nicht. 
EU in der aktuellen Form bietet jedem sehr geile Chancen das zu machen was ihm Spaß macht und nebenbei ordentlich Geld zu scheffeln, dort wo man eben will. Schade das der Brexit stattfindet, aber die Inselbewohner sind schon manchmal seltsam.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

Weil es gestern um den Eigenbedarf ging. Der BGH hat dazu aktuell entschieden: BGH: Haertefaelle bei Eigenbedarf genauer pruefen - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mangel an Ressourcen



Was aber sogar zu deutlich mehr Kreativität und Erfindergeist geführt hat. 
Man konnte vieles nicht kaufen, also wurde das halt selbst gebaut. Damals haben die Jugendlichen auch ihre Mopeds noch selbst zusammengebaut und "übertaktet". 

Auch wurde damals noch deutlich mehr repariert als heute.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das versteht jemand der nur 1x pro Jahr in den Urlaub fliegt und sich nicht mal außerhalb der Touri-Gebieten bewegt natürlich nicht.



Einige währen froh, wenn sie sich überhaupt eine Flugreise im Jahr leisten könnten.


----------



## Poulton (22. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch wurde damals noch deutlich mehr repariert als heute.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0wDtxYeJdzg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Demokratischer Sozialismus ist ja auch kein "reiner" Sozialismus,



Mir wäre der Ausdruck nicht als allgemein feststehende Bezeichnung bekannt und wenn du ihn hier für einen sozialen Kapitalismus verwendest, dann ist das sicherlich alles andere als selbsterklärend. Um nicht zu sagen falsch und irreführend.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Gaaaaanz dünnes Eis.
> 
> Lobbyismus ist per se nicht schlecht, er ist sogar notwendig, damit eine Demokratie für alle funktioniert.
> Wenn die Lobby aber fast ausschließlich aus der Wirtschaft und Industrie besteht, läuft eben etwas falsch.



Lobbyismus ist eine privat zu finanzierende Aktivität und damit im Kapitalismus automatisch etwas, dass zum überwiegenden Teil Wirtschaft und Industrie betreiben. Da läuft im Sinne des Systems nichts "falsch", da läuft alles auf dem vorgegebenen Weg. Und der hat mit Demokratie und deren Funktion rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern dient explizit der Aushebelung demokratischer Prozesse.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Argumente hat, muss man persönlich werden, ist schon klar!



Das kommt von dem, der gestern noch Drohungen ausgesprochen hat?




DerLachs schrieb:


> Wer erinnert sich noch an die innovationslose Sowjetunion, die eine führende Industrienation geworden ist trotz Millionen Toter im zweiten Weltkrieg? Diese verfluchten Kapitalisten waren sogar als erste Menschen im All.
> 
> Ah und das Argument "menschliche Spezies": Glaubt irgendjemand, dass heutzutage irgendwelche Naturvölker auch auf Gewinnmaximierung aus sind? Oder ist es vielleicht eher so, dass wir so erzogen werden und es eben nicht immer unsere "menschliche Natur" war?



Die Sowjetunion ist auch am Egoismus kaputt gegangen und hat die herausragenden Leistungen an wenigen Stellen mit viel Aufwand bezahlen müssen, der an anderer Stelle bitter gefehlt hat. Die Erziehung in der kapitalistische Individualgesellschaft fördert Konkurrenzkampf und Vernichtung anderer zwecks eigener Gewinnmaximierung, aber die Prozesse findet man auch in Gesellschaften mit explizit anderem Erziehungsziel. Je kleiner der Maßstab, desto stärker werden sie meist durch sozialen Druck unterbunden, aber selbst bei den erwähnten Naturvölkern finden sich mehr als genug Beispiele. Arbeitslast, Zugang zu Rausch- und Genussmitteln, nicht selten auch Sexualität und ab Gruppengrößen von einigen 100 Mitgliedern in der Regel auch Zugang zu lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen in Krisen- und Krankheitszeiten skalieren fast immer mit Macht. Oder anders gesagt: Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sorgt dafür, dass es ihm selbst besser geht.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Weil es gestern um den Eigenbedarf ging. Der BGH hat dazu aktuell entschieden: BGH: Haertefaelle bei Eigenbedarf genauer pruefen - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de



Nur ein Urteil zu "was ist ein Härtefall". Das Problem ist die Kündigung als solche. Maximaler Schutz in Deutschland ist ein Jahr (und das auch erst nach einem Jahrzehnt), was absolut lächerlich ist. Wenn ich mir eine vernünftige Einbauküche leiste, dann ist die erst nach 10-20 Jahren abgeschrieben. Aber der Vermieter darf meine Investition mit einem Fingerschnipsen in Sägemehl verwandeln. Sollte ich die Frechheit haben, schon nach knapp fünf Jahren nicht mehr im Dreck leben zu wollen, sogar binnen 3 Monaten. Das reicht in angespannten Wohnungsmärkten nicht einmal um eine neue brauchbare Wohnung zu finden.



> Was aber sogar zu deutlich mehr Kreativität und Erfindergeist geführt hat.
> Man konnte vieles nicht kaufen, also wurde das halt selbst gebaut. Damals haben die Jugendlichen auch ihre Mopeds noch selbst zusammengebaut und "übertaktet".
> 
> Auch wurde damals noch deutlich mehr repariert als heute.



Als "mehr Kreativität und Erfindergeist" würde ich das nicht bezeichnen. Es waren einfach ganz banal Arbeits- und Werkstattzeit sowie Werkzeug für viele spottbillig und fertiges unerschwinglich. Es war auch im Osten möglich, sich einen Käfer oder gar einen BMW oder Citroen zu kaufen. Konnte sich halt nur niemand leisten. Umgekehrt hat keiner was gesagt, wenn man ein paar Arbeitsstunden privat an der Fräse gestanden und sich ein neues Teils fürs Moped gedrechselt hat. Natürlich auch volkseigenem Rohmaterial. Ich kenn Leute, die hatten Probleme Rostschutzfarbe zu finden die gut auf Edelstahl haftet, weil man den ja normalerweise nicht vor Rost schützen muss. Aber die neuen Regenrinnen vor neugierigen Blicken schon 



> Einige währen froh, wenn sie sich überhaupt eine Flugreise im Jahr leisten könnten.



Viele wären froh, wenn sich NUR einige Flugreisen leisten könnten...


----------



## Two-Face (22. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Lobbyismus ist eine privat zu finanzierende Aktivität und damit im Kapitalismus automatisch etwas, dass zum überwiegenden Teil Wirtschaft und Industrie betreiben. Da läuft im Sinne des Systems nichts "falsch", da läuft alles auf dem vorgegebenen Weg. Und der hat mit Demokratie und deren Funktion rein gar nichts zu tun, sondern dient explizit der Aushebelung demokratischer Prozesse.


Und was willst du dagegen machen?
Lobbyismus komplett abschaffen ist keine Lösung.


----------



## DerLachs (22. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Sowjetunion ist auch am Egoismus kaputt gegangen und hat die herausragenden Leistungen an wenigen Stellen mit viel Aufwand bezahlen müssen, der an anderer Stelle bitter gefehlt hat. Die Erziehung in der kapitalistische Individualgesellschaft fördert Konkurrenzkampf und Vernichtung anderer zwecks eigener Gewinnmaximierung, aber die Prozesse findet man auch in Gesellschaften mit explizit anderem Erziehungsziel. Je kleiner der Maßstab, desto stärker werden sie meist durch sozialen Druck unterbunden, aber selbst bei den erwähnten Naturvölkern finden sich mehr als genug Beispiele. Arbeitslast, Zugang zu Rausch- und Genussmitteln, nicht selten auch Sexualität und ab Gruppengrößen von einigen 100 Mitgliedern in der Regel auch Zugang zu lebensnotwendigen Ressourcen in Krisen- und Krankheitszeiten skalieren fast immer mit Macht. Oder anders gesagt: Wer die Möglichkeit hat, sorgt dafür, dass es ihm selbst besser geht.


Ich wollte lediglich aufzeigen, dass es auch im Sozialismus (auch wenn es kein reiner war) Innovationen gegeben hat.
Natürlich gibt es auch in kleineren Gruppen wie Naturvölkern Machtkämpfe, Machtmissbrauch etc., aber das kann man keineswegs mit dem heutigen Kapitalismus vergleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was willst du dagegen machen?
> Lobbyismus komplett abschaffen ist keine Lösung.



Warum nicht? 
Was würden denn ohne Lobbyismus nicht mehr funktionieren, was allen nützt?


----------



## Two-Face (22. Mai 2019)

Ich frage dich nochmal, wieso stellen auch gemeinnützige Organisationen Lobbyisten?


----------



## Sparanus (23. Mai 2019)

Aufmerksamkeit und Aufklärung
Beispiel:
Ist es denn verwerflich, wenn ich als Vertreter vom DRK die Bundeskanzlerin einlade kontaktiere, sie treffe und unser Leid darüber klage wie viele Helfer angriffen werde und gleichzeitig neue Gesetze fordere die diesen Missstand beheben?
In diesem Fall hab ich doch auch als Lobbyist gewirkt.

Es ist ein gutes Instrument das schlichtweg missbraucht wird und Mittel dagegen werden nicht ergriffen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aufmerksamkeit und Aufklärung
> Beispiel:
> Ist es denn verwerflich, wenn ich als Vertreter vom DRK die Bundeskanzlerin einlade kontaktiere, sie treffe und unser Leid darüber klage wie viele Helfer angriffen werde und gleichzeitig neue Gesetze fordere die diesen Missstand beheben?
> In diesem Fall hab ich doch auch als Lobbyist gewirkt.
> ...



Es wird nicht missbraucht, es funktioniert wie es soll.
Lobby heißt ja nichts anderes das sich jemand zusammensetzt und jemanden vorbeischickt um die eigenen Interessen zu vertreten. 
Der eine hat halt einen Geldkoffer dabei oder ein Angebot was richtig viel Geld bringt, der andere hat nur das was er halt sagen will. Und wie die Politiker damit umgehen, ist denen überlassen (im Rahmen der Gesetze natürlich, jemanden schmieren ist offiziell nicht drin).


----------



## Poulton (23. Mai 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Es wird nicht missbraucht, es funktioniert wie es soll.


Stimmt. 
Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> *Gestrichen: Was das Kanzleramt uns vorenthalten will*
> 
> Die viel diskutierten Streichungen zu der eigens in Auftrag gegebenen Studie  zu ungleichem Einfluss bleiben bestehen – trotz der großen öffentlichen  Empörung. Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten –  allerdings nicht mehr in der Deutlichkeit und Ausführlichkeit wie in der  ursprünglichen Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen  der unteren und mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei  kontroversen politischen Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische  Entscheidungen haben.
> Gänzlich gestrichen blieben die folgenden Sätze (_Fettung stammt von uns_):
> ...


"... _es funktioniert wie es soll._" 

Und passend zum Thema: Parteispenden 2018: Immobilienlobby legt zu | LobbyControl


----------



## cryon1c (23. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Stimmt.
> Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl
> 
> "... _es funktioniert wie es soll._"
> ...



Ich sage ja, das IST genau das was passieren soll. Lobby hat Auswirkungen auf die Politik und die Entscheidungen die da getroffen werden, das ist ja der Sinn und Zweck der Lobby.
Wie viel Einfluss sie haben, liegt einzig und allein von Politikern ab, was sie annehmen und was sie nicht annehmen, wie sie Deals verhandeln.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was willst du dagegen machen?
> Lobbyismus komplett abschaffen ist keine Lösung.



Wieso nicht? Wenn etwas ******* ist, ist "drauf verzichten" sehr oft eine gute Lösung. So auch hier.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich frage dich nochmal, wieso stellen auch gemeinnützige Organisationen Lobbyisten?



Aus dem gleichen Grund wie alle anderen auch? Weil sie die Politik über die Möglichkeiten demokratischer Mittel hinaus manipulieren wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aus dem gleichen Grund wie alle anderen auch? Weil sie die Politik über die Möglichkeiten demokratischer Mittel hinaus manipulieren wollen.


Darauf antworte ich jetzt mal in ruyven-Manier: Source?


----------



## Seeefe (24. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso nicht? Wenn etwas ******* ist, ist "drauf verzichten" sehr oft eine gute Lösung. So auch hier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Interessenvertretung ist aber auch ein Pfeiler unserer Demokratie. Da es selten zu einem Thema bei allen Betroffenen nur eine Meinung vorherrscht, steht am Ende der Kompromiss im Mittelpunkt. Nur zwischen legitimer Interessenvertretung und illegaler Einflussnahme liegt ein sehr schmaler Grad, da muss man differenzieren. Allgemein muss da aber wesentlich mehr Transparenz rein. Es kann nicht sein, dass z.B. die Big Four sich Ihre eigenen Gesetze schreiben. 

Politiker müssen zwangsläufig auf externe zurückgreifen, die können nicht einen Themenkomplex komplett überblicken.


----------



## Poulton (24. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Erneuter Blödsinn, aber das erneut aufzudröseln bringt sowieso nichts, da du eh permanent mental blockierst.


Mach es dir doch einfach: https://www.newscientist.com/articl...f-innovation-busting-the-private-sector-myth/
Besonderes Schmankerl daraus:


> [...]
> Apple is a perfect example. In its early stages the company received  government cash support via a $500,000 small business investment company  grant. And every technology that makes the iPhone a smartphone owes its  vision and funding to the state: the internet, GPS, touchscreen  displays and even the voice-activated smartphone assistant Siri all  received state cash. The US Defence Advanced Research Projects Agency (DARPA)  bankrolled the internet, and the CIA and the military funded GPS. So,  although the US is sold to us as the model example of progress through  private enterprise, innovation there has benefited from a very  interventionist state.
> “Every technology that makes the iPhone a smartphone owes its vision and funding to the state”
> The examples don’t just come from the military arena, either. The US National Institutes of Health spends around $30 billion every year  on pharmaceutical and biotechnology research and is responsible for 75  per cent of the most innovative new drugs annually. Even the algorithm behind Google benefited from US National Science Foundation (NSF) funding.
> ...



(Es lohnt sich den ganzen Artikel zu lesen.)

Und um nochmal darauf zurückzukommen und Funfact #1 weiterzuführen:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie wenig Ahnung diese Leute am Ende eigentlich selber haben, oder evt. auch einfach aus reinen Eigennutz manipulativ mit der Angst anderer spielend sie sind, zeigt sich auch sofort sobald sie anfangen einen demokratischen Sozialismus mit dem diktatorischen sozialistischen Hilfskonstrukt der DDR gleichsetzen zu wollen.


Funfact #2: Man werfe mal einen Blick in die Satzung von Gewerkschaften, z.B. der IG Metall: https://www.igmetall.de/download/20..._8c78de3b413b8ddd89651941bd875f279331feec.pdf


> 3. Demokratisierung der Wirtschaft unter Fernhaltung von neofaschistischen, militaristischen und reaktionären Elementen;
> 4. Erringung und Sicherung des Mitbestimmungsrechtes der Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitnehmerinnen im Betrieb und Unternehmen und im gesamtwirtschaftlichen Bereich durch Errichtung von Wirtschafts- und Sozialräten; Überführung von Schlüsselindustrien und anderen markt- und wirtschaftsbeherrschenden Unternehmungen in Gemeineigentum;






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Darauf antworte ich jetzt mal in ruyven-Manier: Source?



Ich fordere regelmäßig Quellen, wenn Sachlagen oder Ereignisse behauptet werden, das stimmt. Was existiert/passiert (ist) sollte sich leicht belegen lassen und wenn es selbst der Behauptende seine merkwürdige Story nicht belegen kann, dann hat er wohl Märchen erzählt/versucht die Diskussionsteilnehmer zu täuschen.
Das ich jemals Quellen zu Vorgehensstrategien und Methodenplänen gefordert habe, wäre mir nicht in Erinnerung. Das etwas passert kann man anhand von Beobachtungen schlussfolgern (ich gehe davon aus, niemand zweifelt an, dass diverese Organisationen das direkte Gespräch mit Politikern suchen) und wo es hingehen soll aus offiziellen Verlautbahrungen (die Zeile diverser Interessensvertretungen muss ich hoffentlich auch niemandem ergooglen) entnehmen. Aber dass das eine dem anderen dient/welcher Plan dahinter steht, wird normalerweise nie breitgetreten, weil nicht öffentliche Methoden aus Sicht der Organisationen eben nichts in der Öffentlichkeit zu suchen haben.
Nichts desto trotz ein paar Beispiele, die es in öffentliche Texte geschafft haben:
BUND: "Wir sind in Deutschland auf allen Entscheidungsebenen präsent und beeinflussen so Politik ...."
DUH: "Darüber hinaus versuchen wir die deutsche Regierung in die Pflicht zu nehmen..." "Städte und Gemeinden ...zwingen wir sie dazu
"Forderung für mehr Umweltschutz politisch durchsetzen" "Greenpeace hat sich also den gleichen Werkzeugkasten zugelegt wie Lobbyisten" "Greenpeace wird politisch ernst genommen, weil wir ... auch ... Druck erzeuge"




Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Interessenvertretung ist aber auch ein Pfeiler unserer Demokratie. Da es selten zu einem Thema bei allen Betroffenen nur eine Meinung vorherrscht, steht am Ende der Kompromiss im Mittelpunkt. Nur zwischen legitimer Interessenvertretung und illegaler Einflussnahme liegt ein sehr schmaler Grad



Illegitim und legitim sind moralische Bewertungen, die jeder anders sieht. Da wirst du gar keinen Grat definieren können. Aber demokratisch und undemokratisch ist ziemlich einfach: Es gibt diverse demokratische Gremien von Bundes bis runder auf kommunaler Ebene, es gibt offizielle Ansprechpartner aller demokratischen Institutionen, es gibt demokratische Interessensvertretungen (sogenannte "Parteien"), bei denen jeder gemäß seiner Interessenslage aktiv werden kann und es gibt öffentliche, registrierte, demokratisch verankertes Interessenskundgebungen (Demos). Auf manchen Ebenen gibt es auch die organisierte demokratische Interessenseinbindung - über diesem Thread steht z.B. was von "Volksbegehren".

Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es undemokratischen Lobbyismus: Persönliche Gespräche hinter verschlossenen Türen, geführt von Leuten die nicht ihre (primär) ihre eigenen Interessen und auch nicht die eines legitimierten demokratischen Gremiums vertreten, sondern die von wie-auch-immer gearteten Finanziers und die im Verlaufe dieser Gespräche dem Vernehmen nach wohl gern über demokratische Argumente ("xy Bürger haben dieses Anliegen") hinaus Druck aufbauen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2019)

Der Punkt ist, du wirst in jeder Demokratie, angefangen bei der Regierungsform eines Staates bis runter zu Abstimmungen in kleinen sozialen Gruppen, ein fundamentales Problem finden: Das so genannte _Abilene-Paradoxon_. In der Politologie und Soziologie hinreichend bekannt.

Dieses "Interessen-Paradoxon" tritt dann auf, wenn eine Gruppe von Leuten für etwas abstimmt, ohne zu merken, welche Konsequenzen das haben könnte und wer von ihnen, trotz angenommenem, bestmöglichem Kompromiss oder Vorteil, selbst benachteiligt wird.
Das Ehrenamt z.B. hat keine Gewerkschaft.
Das muss durch Hilfsorganisationen, egal ob das jetzt Tierschutz, Naturschutz oder in Sozialen Bereichen (FFW, Tätigkeiten bei Hilfsorganisationen) u.U. durch einen Dachverband vertreten werden. 

Und wie Seefe schon vorhin richtig erwähnt hat: Kein Politiker vermag das gesamte Spektrum zu überblicken. Der braucht eben auch den einen oder anderen Berater. Das Problem hierbei ist eben die Umsetzung, wenn die Bundesregierung pro Jahr 'ne Milliarde für externe Interessenvertreter ausgibt, anstatt auf ihre Wähler zu hören, dann ist das natürlich kontraproduktiv.
Wie gesagt: Perfekt ist das bei weitem nicht. Aber jene Interessenkonflikte wirst du ganz ohne Lobbyismus nicht beseitigen können. 

Wenn du das doch glaubst, dann erkläre das mal Ehrenamtlichen oder Freiwiliigen Feuerwehren, die in keinem Wahlprogramm ernsthaft berücksichtigt werden und für die sich der Gemeine Wähler nicht interessiert, obwohl der Staat auf sie angewiesen ist.^^


----------



## Threshold (25. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und auf der anderen Seite gibt es undemokratischen Lobbyismus: Persönliche Gespräche hinter verschlossenen Türen, geführt von Leuten die nicht ihre (primär) ihre eigenen Interessen und auch nicht die eines legitimierten demokratischen Gremiums vertreten, sondern die von wie-auch-immer gearteten Finanziers und die im Verlaufe dieser Gespräche dem Vernehmen nach wohl gern über demokratische Argumente ("xy Bürger haben dieses Anliegen") hinaus Druck aufbauen.



Und deswegen brauchst du Transparenz. Wenn jeder gleich weiß, worum es geht und es nach außen klar kommuniziert wird, gibt es keine Absprachen mehr hinter verschlossenen Türen.
Blöd ist nur, dass die Parteien ja genau das gleiche machen.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du das doch glaubst, dann erkläre das mal Ehrenamtlichen oder Freiwiliigen Feuerwehren, die in keinem Wahlprogramm ernsthaft berücksichtigt werden und für die sich der Gemeine Wähler nicht interessiert, obwohl der Staat auf sie angewiesen ist.^^



Auf kommunaler Ebene werden die schon sehr stark berücksichtigt. 

Bei uns ging es als sich im Januar kurz vor der Wahl die neuen Bürgermeisterkandidaten vorgestellt haben, auch viel um die Feuerwehr und den Hochwasserschutz. 
Wobei halt auch der alte AFD-Kandidat damit aufgefallen ist, das er auf Themen kam, die Bundespolitik sind und die Leute AFD wählen sollen. Allerdings haben ihm seine Politik von Nazis für Nazis wohl viele Leute übel genommen, so dass er ordentlich abstraft wurde und nur 26% hatte, während der junge CDU Kandidat, der Politik für die Gemeinde machen wollt, die absolute Mehrheit bekam. 


Das Problem ist halt, das nicht jeder die Möglichkeit hat mal mit Merkel Cafe zu trinken. Damit gibt es ein Ungleichgewicht. 
Ich würde sie auch gerne mal persönlich fragen, wann sie denn nun endlich ihr 50 Mbit-Versprechen erfüllt.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auf kommunaler Ebene werden die schon sehr stark berücksichtigt.
> 
> Bei uns ging es als sich im Januar kurz vor der Wahl die neuen Bürgermeisterkandidaten vorgestellt haben, auch viel um die Feuerwehr und den Hochwasserschutz.


Lobbyarbeit ist eben Lobbyarbeit, egal ob das jetzt um Bundestag oder im Rathaus stattfindet. 
FFWs sind ihn ihren Kommunen sehr stark vernetzt, ist ja auch eine Art "Bürgerclub", in der man sich trifft und Bekanntschaften macht. 
Aber würde z.B. das Rote Kreuz keinen Lobbyismus betreiben, stünde es ums Ehrenamt in vielen Sozialen Bereichen noch schlechter. 
Für die interessiert sich eben keiner. Die bekommen jetzt schon zu wenig Mittel, machen die überhaupt keine Interessenvertretung mehr, geht das Ehrenamt dort vor die Hunde.^^


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Punkt ist, du wirst in jeder Demokratie, angefangen bei der Regierungsform eines Staates bis runter zu Abstimmungen in kleinen sozialen Gruppen, ein fundamentales Problem finden: Das so genannte _Abilene-Paradoxon_. In der Politologie und Soziologie hinreichend bekannt.
> 
> Dieses "Interessen-Paradoxon" tritt dann auf, wenn eine Gruppe von Leuten für etwas abstimmt, ohne zu merken, welche Konsequenzen das haben könnte und wer von ihnen, trotz angenommenem, bestmöglichem Kompromiss oder Vorteil, selbst benachteiligt wird.
> Das Ehrenamt z.B. hat keine Gewerkschaft.
> Das muss durch Hilfsorganisationen, egal ob das jetzt Tierschutz, Naturschutz oder in Sozialen Bereichen (FFW, Tätigkeiten bei Hilfsorganisationen) u.U. durch einen Dachverband vertreten werden.



? "XY hat eine Lobby, deswegen muss AB auch eine haben, sonst kann Demokratie nicht funktionieren"? Das ist die gleiche Irrlogik, nach der jeder ne Knarre haben muss, sonst gäbe es keine Sicherheit. Die offensichtliche Alternative lautet: Niemand hat eine Lobby. Ende. Was nicht heißt, dass Gewerkschaften nicht z.B. als Arbeitnehmervertretung gegenüber deren Arbeitgebern auftreten können. Aber weder die eine noch die andere Gruppe sollte Politikern was in Ohr flüstern, denn auch im jetzigen System gibt es tonnenweise Gruppen, die das nicht können. Wo sind die organisierten Vertreter der Künstler? Wer bezahlt Lobbyismus zugunsten von Obdachlosen? Die Interessensgemeinschaft ungeborener Generationen heißt wie? Wer sucht das persönliche Gespräch mit Politikern über die Umweltzerstörung, die unsere Konzerne am anderen Ende der Welt anrichten? Es gibt immer irgendjemanden, der gar keine oder nur eine schwache Lobby hat, während sich andere dutzende Experten und Einflüsterer leisten können. Eine gute Demokratie muss damit klarkommen und Mechanismen aufbauen, in denen auch nicht durch Lobbys vertretene Interessen berücksichtigt werden.
Sonst ist es keine Demokratie, sondern eine Lobbykratie. Und das ist das gleiche wie ein reiner Kapitalismus im Wortsinne: Die Herrschaft des Geldes. Nicht des Volkes.

(Was alles nicht heißen soll, dass das deutsche System mit Interessensverbänden nicht auch Vorteile hätte respektive das man es von heut auf morgen gegen etwas besseres ersetzen könnte. Aber wer behauptet, dass Lobbys demokratisch wären, der hat nicht einmal das Wort geschweige denn den Hintergedanken von "Demokratie" kapiert.)



> Und wie Seefe schon vorhin richtig erwähnt hat: Kein Politiker vermag das gesamte Spektrum zu überblicken.



Deswegen haben wir nicht einen Führer, sondern multiple Politiker.



> Der braucht eben auch den einen oder anderen Berater.



Deswegen hat jeder dieser Politiker mehrere Angestellte die im Helfen, jeder Minister darüber hinaus noch einen kompletten Beraterstab und das Parlament zusätzlich noch einen wissenschaftlichen Dienst.



> Das Problem hierbei ist eben die Umsetzung, wenn die Bundesregierung pro Jahr 'ne Milliarde für externe Interessenvertreter ausgibt, anstatt auf ihre Wähler zu hören, dann ist das natürlich kontraproduktiv.



Macht sie, ist hier aber nicht Thema. Das Problem ist, das andere als die Regierung mehrere Milliarden im Jahr ausgeben, damit ihre Interessen vertreten werden. Und das es andere Interessen gibt, die aus menschlicher Sicht genauso oder noch wichtiger sind, die aber nicht oder kaum berücksichtigt werden, weil dafür niemand auch nur eine Million geschweige denn tausende ausgeben könnte.



> Wie gesagt: Perfekt ist das bei weitem nicht. Aber jene Interessenkonflikte wirst du ganz ohne Lobbyismus nicht beseitigen können.



Ich kann auch mit Lobbyismus keinen einzigen Interessenskonflikt beseitigen, im Gegenteil: Lobbyismus schafft Interessenskonflikte. Nämlich den Konflikt dass Politiker ihre Zeit eigentlich zugunsten des Volkes nutzen sollen und dafür schon jede Menge neutrale Fakten studieren möchten, stattdessen aber bei Wein und Häppchen mit Leuten zusammensitzen, deren explizite Aufgabe das genaue Gegenteil ist.



> Wenn du das doch glaubst, dann erkläre das mal Ehrenamtlichen oder Freiwiliigen Feuerwehren, die in keinem Wahlprogramm ernsthaft berücksichtigt werden und für die sich der Gemeine Wähler nicht interessiert, obwohl der Staat auf sie angewiesen ist.^^



Gibt genug Parteien, die gerade Ehrenamt und Freiwilligkeit im Programm führen. Insbesondere auf Kommunaler Ebene, wo das nunmal abläuft, aber selbst die obersten Ränge der großen Parteien liefern regelmäßig Lippenbekenntnisse, obwohl es in ihrem Einflussbereich gar kein Ehrenamt gibt. Und wenn dem alles nicht so wäre, wäre das immer noch kein Grund für eine Lobby, die in die Parlamente geht, sondern Anlass für Parteiarbeit respektive Parteineugründung. Davon abgesehen gibt es für jede Art von staatlich unterstützten Verein (also insbesondere freiwillige Feuerwehren, aber auch Sportvereine) institutionale Ansprechpartner.
Aus gutem Grund, es ist schließlich Aufgabe der Politiker und des Staatsapperats, die Funktion von letzterem aufrecht zu erhalten. Und dafür können sie sich nicht auf Lobbys verlassen, sondern brauchen eigene Strukturen. Oder müssen Beamte erst für jeden Stapel Papier, den sie brauchen, einen Lobbyisten ins Parlament schicken? 

Lobby sind sicherlich nicht die richtige Grundlage für einen funktionierenden Staat. Sie sind ein Werkzeug, mit dem Interessensgemeinschaften versuchen, ihrem Interesse mehr Gehör zu verschaffen, als es im Rahmen der demokratisch gewählten Strukturen von sich aus erhält. Und genau dieses "unser Anliegen ist wichtiger als die Mehrheit sagt" ist und bleibt undemokratisch, denn per Definition ist nur das, was die Mehrheit sagt. Selbst wenn die Schrott labert.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oder müssen Beamte erst für jeden Stapel Papier, den sie brauchen, einen Lobbyisten ins Parlament schicken?



Zumindest erst mal ein Formular ausfüllen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Mai 2019)

Du hast erneut die Wähler völlig außer Acht gelassen.

Es stimmt zwar, dass je mehr Lobby = weniger Demokratie, aber das Gegenteil löst immernoch das Grundproblem des Interessen-Paradoxons nicht.
Du müsstes davon ausgehen, dass jeder Wähler immer vollends über alle Faktoren im Bilde ist, bevor er wählen geht. Und das ist praktisch nirgendwo der Fall. 
Genausowenig, wie Politiker jedes Themengebiet abstecken, können ohne das Fachwissen Dritter. Die Berater die du meintest, sind doch praktisch das gleiche wie Lobbyisten: Experten, die sich in einem gewissen Fachbereich besonders gut auskennen und dementsprechend die Politik darin beraten oder - im boshaften Fall - lenken können. 
Die Behauptung, Lobbyismus sei ausschließlich eine privat finanzierte Angelegenheit von Industrie, Gewerkschaften oder Verbände in Form eines bezahlten Interessenvertreters, ist übrigens falsch; Jeder, absolut jeder, kann Kontakt mit einem Abgeordneten aufnehmen und ihm seine "Interessen" mitteilen <- das ist auf dem Papier dieselbe Form der Meinungsbeeinflussung.

Und frag' doch mal in den Kommunen nach, wie viel da für's Ehrenamt von politischer Stelle aus getan wird.
Dort findest du meistens auch nur die gleichen Lippenbekenntnisse. Organisationen, die massiv vom Ehrenamt abhängig sind (Rotes Kreuz, Malteser, ASB usw.) stellen die am schlechtesten ausgestatteten Hilfs- und Einsatzkräfte. Freiwillige Feuerwehren sind von der Großzügigkeit des Bürgermeisters ihrer Ortschaft abghängig. 

Genau das sind aber die Leute, von denen jeder funktionierende Staat abhängig ist. Ohne Ehrenamt brennen dir auf dem Land die Häuser ab, in Katastrophenfällen sterben erheblich mehr Menschen und Alte, Kranke wie Schwerstbehinderte ohne Fahrdienste hätten den ganzen Tag zu hungern. Das _interessiert_ aber eben kaum keinen. Deshalb: Interessenvertretung. Deshalb Lobbyismus, auch von gemeinnützigen Organisationen. 

Die Flüchtlingskrise ist da auch wieder so ein tolles Beispiel: Völlig überarbeitete Helfer aus dem Ehrenamt, die so lange in Unterkünften vor Ort im Einsatz waren, dass sie schon von ihrem Arbeitgeber mit der Kündigung bedroht wurden. Überarbeitet, erschöpft, kaputt oder in der Fachsprache, _burned out_. Anerkennung? Fast Null. Den hat, auch dank der Medien, Merkel für sich eingestrichen.
Wie wäre es denen ergangen, wenn sich mehr für deren Interessen eingesetzt hätten?

Hier hast du wieder so ein Problem, die Medien. Die womöglich mächtigste "Lobby" überhaupt: Die Politiker müssen sich gut mit denen stellen, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden möchten. Und die Wähler kriegen die Meinung der Interessengruppen hinter den Medien präsentiert, ohne das sie es wirklich merken.

Du siehst: Wenn du keinen Lobbyismus willst, musst du das System ändern.


----------



## Poulton (25. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingskrise ist da auch wieder so ein tolles Beispiel: Völlig überarbeitete Helfer aus dem Ehrenamt, die so lange in Unterkünften vor Ort im Einsatz waren, dass sie schon von ihrem Arbeitgeber mit der Kündigung bedroht wurden. Überarbeitet, erschöpft, kaputt oder in der Fachsprache, _burned out_. Anerkennung? Fast Null. Den hat, auch dank der Medien, Merkel für sich eingestrichen.


Wobei da ja noch das Trauerspiel hinzukommt: Als die Finanzkrise war, da waren die Rettungsschirme, etc. innerhalb weniger Tage bis Wochen da, bei der Flüchtlingskrise hat es Monate gedauert, bis es Seitens des Bundes mal bedeutend mehr oder überhaupt Mittel für die Kommunen gab.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Freiwillige Feuerwehren sind von der  Großzügigkeit des Bürgermeisters ihrer Ortschaft abghängig.


Ich weiß jetzt nicht wie es in Bayern aussieht, aber in Thüringen gibt es Zuwendungsrichtlinien seitens des Landes.


----------



## Dragon AMD (25. Mai 2019)

Mit den Wählern ist das so eine sache.

Es wird immer die großen Partein gewählt wie CDU,SPD und Grüne.

Ein paar ausreißer in manchen Ländern mit AFD aber sonst wieder das gleiche wie immer.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Lotto (26. Mai 2019)

Das liegt halt an dem Wahlverhalten der Leute.
Es wird gewählt:
- nach Gewohnheit
- nach Sympathie
- aus Protest
- aus genau einem(!) inhaltlichem Grund (z.B. Umwelt), was die Partei sonst so als Ziele hat, wayne...

All das lähmt seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten die politische Entwicklung in diesem Land und verhindert bitter notwendige Reformen.

Ich seh für Europa da leider langfristig (>100 Jahre) kein Happy End.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Das sind aber auch nur Vermutungen!

Ich hatte vor 2-3 Wochen schon mal den Wahl-O-Mat benutzt und wähle eigentlich immer nach Inhalten und meiner persönlichen Gewichtunng der Inhalte.
Aber der Wahl-O-Mat war schon recht aufschlussreich, weil er meine eigene Einschätzung und Präferenz fast zu 100% wiederspiegelt, auch auf den Plätzen.
Es ging dabei um die Europawahl!

Edit: War wohl der falsche Thread.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jeder, absolut jeder, kann Kontakt mit einem Abgeordneten aufnehmen und ihm seine "Interessen" mitteilen <- das ist auf dem Papier dieselbe Form der Meinungsbeeinflussung.



Wie viel die Nachrichten von Millionen Menschen an einen Abgeordneten gegen einen gegen einen Geldkoffer von Springer wert sind, hat doch Voss wunderbar gezeigt.

Fast 5 Millionen Unterschriften gegen Uploadfilter an Justizministerin Barley uebergeben – netzpolitik.org


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2019)

Na die Rechnung muss die SPD ja auch bezahlen und wie wir sehen wird das sehr teuer.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Insbesondere wird es wohl die Kritik an Kühnert zum Thema Enteignung gewesen sein, die Stimmen gekostet hat. 
Denn die meisten SPD-Wähler werden das wohl ähnlich sehen, wie Kühnert.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2019)

Ach es gibt viele Gründe.
Wahlwerbung ins Netz zu verlagern und dann für Artikel 13 stimmen ist schon eine krasse wahltaktische Fehlentscheidung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast erneut die Wähler völlig außer Acht gelassen.
> 
> Es stimmt zwar, dass je mehr Lobby = weniger Demokratie, aber das Gegenteil löst immernoch das Grundproblem des Interessen-Paradoxons nicht.
> Du müsstes davon ausgehen, dass jeder Wähler immer vollends über alle Faktoren im Bilde ist, bevor er wählen geht. Und das ist praktisch nirgendwo der Fall.



Wenn man das demokratisch lösen möchte, sollte man den Wähler über die wichtigen Faktoren informieren. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist demokratisch - Lobbyismus ist Nichtöffentlichkeitsarbeit. 

Ich geb dir zwar Recht, dass dieses Prinzip beim heutigen Wähler und der Komplexität der heutigen Welt an seine Grenzen gerät. Das ist aber ein Grundproblem der Demokratie: Eigentlich ist der durchschnittliche Bürger gar nicht qualifiziert, um Macht auszuüben. Und 50% der Bürger sind noch blöder als der Durchschnitt! Es hat aber bislang niemand ein besseres System gefunden. Und Lobbykratie ist garantiert keins, denn während dumme Wähler wenigstens durch Zufall die allgemein richtige Entscheidung treffen könnten, setzen Lobbyies Geld in nicht-allgemein, sondern nur für einige kleine Gruppen/Einzelpersonen "richtige" Entscheidungen um.



> Die Berater die du meintest, sind doch praktisch das gleiche wie Lobbyisten: Experten, die sich in einem gewissen Fachbereich besonders gut auskennen und dementsprechend die Politik darin beraten oder - im boshaften Fall - lenken können.



Bei der korrekten Auswahl von Beratern haben wir ein Problem. Da ist oftmals nur Mittelmaß am Werke, manchmal schlimmer. Aber ein von Interessengruppen angeleiteter Lobbyist ist immer die schlechteste Wahl überhaupt.



> Die Behauptung, Lobbyismus sei ausschließlich eine privat finanzierte Angelegenheit von Industrie, Gewerkschaften oder Verbände in Form eines bezahlten Interessenvertreters, ist übrigens falsch; Jeder, absolut jeder, kann Kontakt mit einem Abgeordneten aufnehmen und ihm seine "Interessen" mitteilen <- das ist auf dem Papier dieselbe Form der Meinungsbeeinflussung.



Nein, ist es nicht. Denn es erfordert eben nur die Möglichkeiten eines einfachen Bürgers. Es kann auf diese Art also niemand gegenüber seinem Stimmgewicht überrepräsentiert werden. Lobbyisten dagegen richten sich an zahlreiche Abgeordnete, kontaktieren direkt Minister und vor allem machen sie das hauptberuflich, nicht im Rahmen der beschränkten Möglichkeiten eines Bürgers.



> Genau das sind aber die Leute, von denen jeder funktionierende Staat abhängig ist. Ohne Ehrenamt brennen dir auf dem Land die Häuser ab, in Katastrophenfällen sterben erheblich mehr Menschen und Alte, Kranke wie Schwerstbehinderte ohne Fahrdienste hätten den ganzen Tag zu hungern. Das _interessiert_ aber eben kaum keinen. Deshalb: Interessenvertretung. Deshalb Lobbyismus, auch von gemeinnützigen Organisationen.



Zu "auf dem Land" kann ich in diesem Detailgrad nicht mitreden, da ich nicht dort wohne. Ich weiß nur Annekdotenhaft, dass Feste der FF sehr beliebt sind  . Wenn es Landbewohner aber nicht interessiert, dass ihre Häuser abbrennen, dann sind "die Bauern" aber noch dümmer, als das Klischee behauptet. In der Stadt, wo sich das Ehrenamt größtenteils auf Sportvereine beschränkt, sind letztere jedenfalls durchaus angemessen berücksichtig (in Anbetracht der geringeren Bedeutung natürlich auch einfacher) und bei sozialen und kulturellen Organisationen scheitert es weniger an Aufmerksamkeit und mehr an Einstellungen - wenn viele Bürger der Meinung sind, dass Obdachlosen und Suchtkranken nicht geholfen werden muss, dann stehen die entsprechenden Ehrenämtler natürlich ohne Geld in der Ecke. Aber auch das ist eben Demokratie.



> Hier hast du wieder so ein Problem, die Medien. Die womöglich mächtigste "Lobby" überhaupt: Die Politiker müssen sich gut mit denen stellen, wenn sie in der Öffentlichkeit positiv wahrgenommen werden möchten. Und die Wähler kriegen die Meinung der Interessengruppen hinter den Medien präsentiert, ohne das sie es wirklich merken.
> 
> Du siehst: Wenn du keinen Lobbyismus willst, musst du das System ändern.



Öffentliche Desinformation ist definitiv ein Problem. Aber auch das lösen Lobbyis nicht, sondern sie verschärfen es. Ich könnte jedesmal das Kotzen kriegen, wenn wieder irgendwo Breko-O-Töne verbreitet werden...




Lotto schrieb:


> Das liegt halt an dem Wahlverhalten der Leute.
> Es wird gewählt:
> - nach Gewohnheit
> - nach Sympathie
> ...



Das beste Argument ist immer noch "ich brauch doch Kleinpartei XY nicht wählen, obwohl die genau meine Meinung vertreten, weil die haben doch eh keine Chance"


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

In Hessen wurde Ehrenamt in der Verfassung verankert.

Foerderung des Ehrenamts in die Verfassung?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Insbesondere wird es wohl die Kritik an Kühnert zum Thema Enteignung gewesen sein, die Stimmen gekostet hat.
> Denn die meisten SPD-Wähler werden das wohl ähnlich sehen, wie Kühnert.



Hier muss ich dir sagen, das ich das zu 100% anders erlebe bei unserem Stadtrat, immerhin eine 60000 Einwohner Stadt, direkt bei Hannover, wo die SPD über 30% im Stadtrat hat.
Alle SPDler haben dort mit dem Kopf geschüttelt und waren richtig sauer, weil sie von Bürgern und ihren Stammwählern auf (Zitat) diesen Unsinn  angesprochen wurden.
Ich kann nur sagen das die Uhren in einer Handwerker und Mittelstandsgeprägten Stadt, mit hohem Eigenheimanteil komplett anders ticken, hier würde Kühnert nichtmal 2% bekommen, obwohl die SPD hier lange den Bürgermeister gestellt hat und immer noch stärkste Stadtratsfraktion ist.
Ich kenne persönlich einige SPD Mitglieder, die die SPD nach eigenen Worten verlassen würden, wenn sich Kühnert mal durchsetzen sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Seht man im Westen vielleicht einfach allgemein anders als im Osten.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle mal nicht solche Behauptungen aufstellen, den der Westen hat wesentlich mehr Bevölkerung und die große Mehrheit steht da Kühnerts Vorschlägen sehr ablehnend gegenüber.
Gerade in industriestarken Gebieten wie BAW, Bayern, Hessen, Hamburg oder hier in Niedersachsen Hannover, Braunschweig und Wolfsburg, aber eigentlich allen Gebieten, außer Urbanen linken Hochburgen, die nur einen Bruchteil der Bevölkerung ausmachen, stehen Kühnetrs Ideen sehr ablehnend gegenüber. Auf dem Land wird es eher noch ablehnender!


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Die Enteignung des Kevin-Kuehnert-Interviews | UEbermedien
Das liest sich dann doch bedeutend anders, vorallem wieviele Zeitungen auf einmal ihre Clickbait-Artikel nachträglich korrigiert haben aber sie hatten erstmal die Kohlen.


Edit: Aber ich setz zur Feier des Tages und weil mir gerade der Schelm im Nacken sitzt, mal einen drauf: Enteignet Springer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Auch in Köln, München usw. können sich viele die Mieten kaum noch leisten. Da werden sich also immer mehr darauf verlassen, dass die SPD ihre Sorgen ernst nimmt. 
Bzw. sind diese Leute heute zu den Grünen gegangen.

Die ARD hatte, heute Abend in der Wahlsendung eine Grafik mit dem Wahlalter bei CDU und Grünen. Die Grafik war jetzt online noch nicht zu finden, deshalb hier mal symbolisch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die CDU stirbt also einfach aus.

Edit:
Hab die originalen Grafiken gefunden.
Europawahl 2019

Hier noch eine andere:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Umso mehr Leute abgehängt werden, umso weniger Stimmen bekommt die CDU und FDP:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch bei den Grünen sieht man halt, dass die auch von vielen Leuten gewählt wird, die mit dem SVU zum Biomarkt fahren.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Oh Gott die Argumentation und Unkenrufe habe ich schon in den 80er Jahren gehört, danach wäre Union schon lange unter 5%. Wahlverhalten ändert sich auch, außerdem kann ich mit den Grünen ganz gut leben und eine Schwarz Grüne Regierung nach der nächsten Bundestagswahl ist mein persönlich angestrebtes Ziel. Läuft in Hessen und BadenWürtenberg ziemlich gut.

Insoweit alles Bestens, mir machen wesentlich eher Junge Wähler sorgen die AfD oder andere antidemokratische Kräfte wählen. Nach der letzten Bertelsmanstudie gaben über 30% der 18-29 Jährigen an, das sie die Demokratie nicht für eine gute Regierungsform halten, das macht mir wesentlich mehr sorgen.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach der letzten Bertelsmanstudie gaben über 30% der 18-29 Jährigen an, das sie die Demokratie nicht für eine gute Regierungsform halten, das macht mir wesentlich mehr sorgen.


Interessant wäre ja mal eine soziodemografische Aufschlüsselung dieser Gruppe. Ich hab da ja eine Vermutung, die in diese Richtung geht: Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl
Der geschoente Armutsbericht der Bundesregierung - Wer arm ist, zaehlt wenig (Archiv)


> [...] Dass die soziale Ungleichheit nicht bloß den gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhalt bedroht, sondern auch eine Gefahr für die Demokratie bildet, will ein maßgeblicher Teil der Regierungskoalition gar nicht hören. [...]


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Das ist echt unterste Schublade das mit Deutschlnad zu vergleichen, auch wenn ich sonst deine Meinung und deine Person respektiere, ist das nichts anderes als die plumpeste Propaganda.

Außerdem muss in Deutschland niemand Obdachlos sein, wenn er das nicht will, die Möglichkeiten und auch Hilfmöglichkeiten sind sehr groß, wenn man nicht den Anspruch hat in einer teuren Metropole zu wohnen.
Ich kann hier als Beispiel Hannover anführen, in der Innenstadt kostet der Quadratmeter 15€, 30-35km weiter draußen mit S-BAHN ANSCHLUSS sind wir bei 5€, das sollte für jeden leistbar sein und 30-45min Anfahrtsweg zur Arbeit sind auch zumutbar.
Damit verharmlose ich nicht eine gewisse Entwicklung in Deutschland, die vollkommen auf das Konto der Kommunalpolitiker aller Parteien geht, die ihre Sozialwohnungen versilbert haben und das nun wieder in den Griff bekommen müssen. Aber ich halte vieles einfach in der jetzigen Zeit, wo es Jobs an jeder Gieskanne gibt und man nicht in der Innenstadt einer Metropole wohnen muss für aufgebauscht. Natürlich müssen Gesetze gegen Spekulanten etc. verschärft werden.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> [...]


Mir fehlt da gerade der Zusammenhang und zu welchem Beitrag das hier gemeint ist.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Du hattest doch gerade noch ein Video über Obdachlose Kinder in New York verlinkt!


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hattest doch gerade noch ein Video über Obdachlose in New York verlinkt!


Hä? Ich hatte ursprünglich auf diesen Beitrag von mir verlinkt: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-18.html#post9865544
Ich hatte nichtmal irgendetwas über obdachlose Kinder oder New York gerade oder eben offen gehabt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Wieso Hä?
Handelt es sich bei dem Weltspiegel Video um obdachlose Kinder in New York, ja oder nein?
Verarschen kann ich mich auch selber!


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Verarschen kann ich mich auch selber!


Das tust du tatsächlich gerade. 
Ich habe nichts von einem Weltspiegel oder dergleichen hier verlinkt.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Also wir dröseln das jetz mal auf.

Das erscheint wenn ich diesen Link aufmache, den du gepostet hast.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-18.html#post9865544

Als erstes sehe ich da ein Weltspiegel Video über obdachlose Kinder in New York.
Und dieser Satz stand vor diesem Link: Interessant wäre ja mal eine soziodemografische Aufschlüsselung dieser Gruppe. Ich hab da ja eine Vermutung, die in diese Richtung geht


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2019)

Don da ist kein Video.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Die Forensoftware weiß mal wieder zu begeistern... 
Dadurch das ich 40 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt  habe und du wahrscheinlich den Standard drin hast, ist es bei dir zu  Seite 18 gegangen aber, trotz eindeutiger Nennung der Beitrags-ID in der URL, nicht  zu dem eigentlichen Beitrag mehrere Seiten später. Damit zeigt er bei dir den  Beitrag #171 zu Beginn der Seite 18 von Nightslaver vom                                       05.03.2019, 06:35                               an. Den Beitrag von  mir, auf den ich verlinkt habe, hat die #706. Eben mal über privates Fenster kontrolliert.

Edit: Mal ein Linkvergleich:
Wenn ich mir die Beitrags-URL über ein privates Fenster als Nichtangemeldeter kopiere: extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/520688-volksentscheid-berlin-umwandlung-von-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-post9865544.html
Die nimmt er auch problemlos bei 40 Beiträgen pro Seite.
Die URL wenn man 40 Beiträge pro Seite eingestellt hat: extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/520688-volksentscheid-berlin-umwandlung-von-wohnungen-sozialwohnungen-18.html#post9865544
Damit weiß er bei 40 Beiträgen pro Seite was anzufangen, über ein privates Fenster aufgerufen, macht er mumpitz.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist echt unterste Schublade das mit Deutschlnad zu vergleichen, auch wenn ich sonst deine Meinung und deine Person respektiere, ist das nichts anderes als die plumpeste Propaganda.



Nein ist es nicht, das deckt sich mit dem was du erleben wirst wenn du mal in soziale Brennpunkte gehst, also die Orte wo Menschen mit wirklich wenig Geld auskommen müssen und miese Perspektiven für ihr Leben habe. Viele dort werden dir mehr oder weniger zu verstehen geben das sie sich von der "Demokratie" verraten und im Stich gelassen fühlen, zurecht, und sie ihnen am Allerwertesten vorbei geht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann hier als Beispiel Hannover anführen, in der Innenstadt kostet der Quadratmeter 15€, 30-35km weiter draußen mit S-BAHN ANSCHLUSS sind wir bei 5€, das sollte für jeden leistbar sein und 30-45min Anfahrtsweg zur Arbeit sind auch zumutbar.



Ach bitte, was nicht alles "zumutbar" ist, sollen ja Wartezeiten von 1h aufwärts bei Ärzten auch sein, die Betroffenen, die ihre endliche Lebenszeit mit sinnlosen warten auf den eigentlichen Vorgang verbringen müssen dürften das aber anders sehen.
Klar kann sich grundsätzlich jeder heute froh schätzen der noch einen Job findet wo er nur 30-45min für beide Strecken zusammen braucht, aber das ist leider immer seltener der Fall, der Durchschnitt dürfte inzwischen schon lange ehr bei 30-60min für eine Strecke liegen, also zusammen bei 1-2 Stunden pro Tag und die Zahl derer die sogar noch länger pendelt ist seit der steigenden Mieten kontinuierlich am Steigen.

Zudem ist grundsätzlich jede Minute, die man mit sinnloser Fahrerei zur Arbeit verbringt verschwendete Lebenszeit, zumal es eben nicht nur die Fahrt selber ist, die einen da vom Tag verloren geht selbst wenn man nur 1h gesamt für die Fahrt rechnet kommt ja noch die Arbeitszeit mit Pause dazu was Minimum 9h sind plus die Zeit die man dann heute oft auch noch daheim zubringt, mit Dingen wie z.B. Essen für den nächsten Arbeitstag vorzubereiten, oder auch daheim noch für die Arbeitsstelle erreichbar zu sein, was oft auch nochmal 1h ausmacht.

Minimum gehen also pro Tag für viele Arbeitnehmer schon mal 11h des Tages für die Arbeit drauf zusätzlich zu den 8h Schlaf die jeder als gesundes Maß bekommen sollte sind also schon mal 19h des Tages für Arbeitnehmer mit zwingenden Notwendigkeit für Unternehmen blockiert die sich dann evt. auch noch einen Sch*eiß für die sozialen Bedürfnisse ihrer Angestellten interessieren.

Die Realität sieht für Millionen Arbeitnehmer aber eben sogar ehr noch schlechter aus, da sind es oft nicht nur 19h, sondern ehr 20-24h des Tages. Zeit eingespart wird dann an den wenigen Punkten über die ein Arbeitnehmer frei Verfügung hat, um wenigstens noch etwas vom Tag zu haben, oder zu schaffen, wie eben der Zeit die er mit schlafen verbringt, oder der ruhigen Minute für die Mahlzeiten. Was dann mindestens langfristig auch wieder schwierig zu definierende Auswirkungen auf die Gesundheit haben kann, oder ehr hat.

Und trotzdem bleibt evt. nicht mal dann genug Zeit für alles und man verschiebt es auf die freien Tage, die ja eigentlich der Erholung gedacht sind.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit verharmlose ich nicht eine gewisse Entwicklung in Deutschland, die vollkommen auf das Konto der Kommunalpolitiker aller Parteien geht, die ihre Sozialwohnungen versilbert haben und das nun wieder in den Griff bekommen müssen.



Ach wirklich aller Parteien? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Don-71 schrieb:


> Aber ich halte vieles einfach in der jetzigen Zeit, wo es Jobs an jeder Gieskanne gibt und man nicht in der Innenstadt einer Metropole wohnen muss für aufgebauscht. Natürlich müssen Gesetze gegen Spekulanten etc. verschärft werden.



Gibt auch Leute die meinen die Gefahr die vom Rauchen ausgeht sei aufgebauscht, Zahlen und Fakten, pff...
Nur gut das es nicht danach geht was die Leute meinen, was aufgebauscht ist.
Schade nur das es es bei den aktuellen Wohnproblemen immer noch zu sehr nach den wirren Meinungen solcher Leute geht.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Außerdem muss in Deutschland niemand Obdachlos sein, wenn er das nicht will, die Möglichkeiten und auch Hilfmöglichkeiten sind sehr groß, wenn man nicht den Anspruch hat in einer teuren Metropole zu wohnen.



Und wenn man da schon wohnt??
Wie schnell jemand obdachlos werden kann, zeigt dieser Film sehr gut:
Auf der Strasse - Film & Serie - SWR Mediathek



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar kann sich grundsätzlich jeder heute froh schätzen der noch einen Job findet wo er nur 30-45min für beide Strecken zusammen braucht, aber das ist leider immer seltener der Fall, der Durchschnitt dürfte inzwischen schon lange ehr bei 30-45min für eine Strecke liegen, also zusammen bei 1-2 Stunden pro Tag und die Zahl derer die sogar noch länger pendelt ist seit der steigenden Mieten am Steigen.



Durchschnittliche Pendlerdistanzen:
https://www.abendblatt.de/bin/scr-210145619.jpg

Bei 20 km kann man im Berufsverkehr locker von 30-45 Minuten ausgehen.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

@Nightslaver

Dein rumgezeter kann ich nicht mehr hören. In meiner Kommune gibt es einen solchen Brennpunkt, eher sogar zwei und wir haben das politisch, wirtschaftlich und sozial in den Griff bekommen, vor allen dingen die letzten 4-5 Jahre, seit dem es in meiner Gegend Jobs an jeder Ecke gibt, unsere Arbeitslosenquote ist unter 4%. Warum gehst du nicht einfach zum paritätischer Wohlfahrtsverband und machst da Lobbyarbeit mit Herrrn Schneider, ihr beide würdet glänzend zusammenpassen!


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Aus welcher Kommune kommst du denn?

Da gibt es zwischen den kreisen große Unterschiede.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4% gibt es in manchen Orten selbst mit Hochschulabschluss:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Garbsen

Offiziell sind es auch 6,3%, wir haben aber sehr viele Flüchtlinge aufgenommen, die wir aber mit unseren Maßnahmen ziemlich gut integrieren können, die drücken aber noch auf unsere Zahlen.
Wir haben hier zwei sehr bekannte Brennpunkte mit Auf der Horst (Stadtteil) und Kronsberg und bei beiden konnten wir die Arbeitslosenzahl in den letzten Jahren massiv senken und das nicht mehrheitlich mit Hiwijobs oder Mindestlohn Jobs, sondern mit besser bezahlten Vollzeitstellen.
Praktisch alles ist zurückgegangen, private Insolvenzen, Räumungen wegen unbezahlter Mieten, unsere Gerichtsvollzieher, bezeichnen die jetzige Situation mit der vor 6-8 Jahren als Unterschied von Tag zu Nacht, zum Besseren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2019)

@Nightslaver: Schlafen kannst du nicht als Arbeitszeit rechnen, ebensowenig wie die (von dir vergessene ) Körperhygiene und Einkaufen dient das auch dem privaten Wohlbefinden. Richtiger wäre die Betrachtung:
Jeder Mensch hat über diese drei Grundbedürfnisse hinaus noch 14 h Zeit pro Tag für Arbeit inkl. Vor- Nachbereitung, Entspannung & Vergnügen, Weiterbildung & Bürgerpflichten sowie Soziales. Wenn schon >10 h für "Arbeit" draufgehen, kann man sich ja vorstellen, was aus dem Rest wird.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wenn man da schon wohnt??
> Wie schnell jemand obdachlos werden kann, zeigt dieser Film sehr gut:
> Auf der Strasse - Film & Serie - SWR Mediathek
> 
> ...



45 Minuten für 20 km sind Fahrradtempo, 99,999% alle Pendler [citation needed] fahren doch aber mit dem Auto, weil sie sonst zu langsam wären.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> 
> Dein rumgezeter kann ich nicht mehr hören. In meiner Kommune gibt es einen solchen Brennpunkt, eher sogar zwei und wir haben das politisch, wirtschaftlich und sozial in den Griff bekommen, vor allen dingen die letzten 4-5 Jahre, seit dem es in meiner Gegend Jobs an jeder Ecke gibt, unsere Arbeitslosenquote ist unter 4%. Warum gehst du nicht einfach zum paritätischer Wohlfahrtsverband und machst da Lobbyarbeit mit Herrrn Schneider, ihr beide würdet glänzend zusammenpassen!



Ach deine lokalen Jobs um die Ecke wachsen jetzt also auf Bäumen, sind in ausreichender Menge Bundesweit übertragbar und mit entsprechenden Verdienstmöglichkeiten versehen? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> @Nightslaver: Schlafen kannst du nicht als  Arbeitszeit rechnen, ebensowenig wie die (von dir vergessene
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du empfindest "Wohlbefinden" dabei wenn du deine Stulle auf Arbeit oft neben der weiteren Erledigung von Tätigkeiten isst, um dein Grundbedürfnis nach Nahrungsaufnahme zu erfüllen?


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Ja Niedersachsen ist ja auch der Jobmotor Bundesweit.
Hannover hat bestimmt keinen Spitzenplatz in Deutschland was offene Stellen und deren Menge angeht, da gibt es einige Regionen die wesentlich besser dastehen.
Und ja im Moment haben wir einen sehr guten Arbeitnehmer Arbeitsmarkt, bei dem Jeder mit einer normalen Ausbildung und der den Arsch hochbekommt, auch eine vernünftige Anstellung mit vernümftigen Lohn erhalten kann.
Wie gesagt, die Parteien und der Staat sind nicht für die gebratenen Tauben zuständig, sondern auch man selbst und Leute ohne Ausbildung werden es immer schwer haben in in der nächsten Zeit, bei dem Wandel der Digitalisierung noch schwerer.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> 45 Minuten für 20 km sind Fahrradtempo, 99,999% alle Pendler [citation needed] fahren doch aber mit dem Auto, weil sie sonst zu langsam wären.



Wenn alles steht, ist man aber mit dem Auto nicht schneller. 
YouTube


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aus welcher Kommune kommst du denn?


Man sollte wenn schon die Unterbeschäftigung nehmen und selbst da ist eine gewisse Vorsicht geboten: 5,8 % Arbeitslose – eine „Zahl fuer Dumme“ (auch wenn der Artikel von 2017 ist)
Ist die Arbeitslosen-Statistik ″Volksverdummung″? | Wirtschaft | DW | 03.01.2018


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja Niedersachsen ist ja auch der Jobmotor Bundesweit.
> Hannover hat bestimmt keinen Spitzenplatz in Deutschland was offene Stellen und deren Menge angeht, da gibt es einige Regionen die wesentlich besser dastehen.
> Und ja im Moment haben wir einen sehr guten Arbeitnehmer Arbeitsmarkt, bei dem Jeder mit einer normalen Ausbildung und der den Arsch hochbekommt, auch eine vernünftige Anstellung mit vernümftigen Lohn erhalten kann.
> Wie gesagt, die Parteien und der Staat sind nicht für die gebratenen Tauben zuständig, sondern auch man selbst und Leute ohne Ausbildung werden es immer schwer haben in in der nächsten Zeit, bei dem Wandel der Digitalisierung noch schwerer.



 Gott diese "FDP" liberale, dumme Sichtweise ist langsam wirklich sowas von langweilig.

Alle selber Schuld, die faulen Schweine aus dem Niedriglohnsektor und Arbeitslosen, faules Pack!
Man braucht doch nur zum nächsten Unternehmen gehen und die schieben einen die gebratenen Tauben in den Arsch und die Bildung ja, die muss man nur wollen! Mit 1 Euro sind doch für jeden Harzer dafür, in seinem ALG II Budget, üppigste Mittel vorgesehen, um sich selbstständig, ohne die "göttliche Gnade" seines Sachbearbeiters bei der Bundesagentur, weiterbilden zu können!

Ja und wenn die Mieten das eigentlich solide Gehalt dann auffressen?
Ja dann muss man halt auch mal bereits sein 4h pro Tag zu pendeln, dann haben sie dadurch am Ende halt immerhin noch etwas mehr als ALG II, aber ihre Lebenszeit & -qualität können sie dann dafür in die Tonne treten (dank Pendelzeiten)...


----------



## DerLachs (26. Mai 2019)

Es ist doch erwiesen, dass viele Menschen aus unteren sozialen Schichten keine faire Chance kriegen und die Schere zwischen arm und reich auseinander geht oder im besten Falle zwischendurch auf gleichem Niveau bleibt. Dazu machen einige Unternehmen u.a. dank Steuerflucht Milliardengewinne, während die Löhne stagnieren oder zumindest nicht im gleichen Tempo steigen. Was hat das mit gebratenen Tauben zu tun? 
Deutschland hat mittlerweile einen vergleichsweise riesigen Niedriglohnsektor, die Renten werden immer geringer usw. Es sollte jedem klar sein, dass es so nicht auf Dauer weitergehen kann.

Nightslaver war einen Tick schneller.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2019)

Wieso ist eigentlich immer von Chancen die Rede? Es gibt auch für die unteren Schichten die Chance durch Bildung aufzusteigen und die sind nicht schlecht!

Aber nicht jeder hat Lust auf Abi und Studium. Es gibt Leute die wollen Friseur, Handwerker etc werden und das sind die, die es schwer haben bei diesen Mieten etc


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich immer von Chancen die Rede? *Es gibt auch für die unteren Schichten die Chance durch Bildung aufzusteigen und die sind nicht schlecht!*
> 
> Aber nicht jeder hat Lust auf Abi und Studium. Es gibt Leute die wollen Friseur, Handwerker etc werden und das sind die, die es schwer haben bei diesen Mieten etc



Doch sind sie:

„Aufstieg durch Bildung ist ein grosses Maerchen“ - taz.de

"Sozialer Aufstieg in Deutschland bleibt Ausnahme" - Handelsblatt

Sozialer Aufstieg: Das Elternhaus entscheidet doch! | ZEIT ONLINE

Das Maerchen vom sozialen Aufstieg | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - Panorama die Reporter

auch mal lesenswert:

Blog: Selbstbetrug: ǀ Der folgenreiche Irrtum der Mittelschicht — der Freitag

usw. usf.


----------



## DerLachs (26. Mai 2019)

Einkommen: Aufstieg in die Mittelschicht dauert 180 Jahre - WELT Diese Chancen würde ich schon eher als schlecht bezeichnen.

Schon wieder schneller.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich immer von Chancen die Rede? Es gibt auch für die unteren Schichten die Chance durch Bildung aufzusteigen und die sind nicht schlecht!
> 
> Aber nicht jeder hat Lust auf Abi und Studium. Es gibt Leute die wollen Friseur, Handwerker etc werden und das sind die, die es schwer haben bei diesen Mieten etc



Und wer schneidet dir die Haare, wenn keiner mehr Frisör ist, weil man da so wenig verdient?

Wie diese fehlenden Chancen aussehen, sieht man an diesen Folgen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...t/540276-habt-ihr-gewaehlt-5.html#post9870186


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und wer schneidet dir die Haare, wenn keiner mehr Frisör ist, weil man da so wenig verdient?



Der Friseur in Nigeria. 
Aber ob er dafür dann jedes mal über 6600km pendeln will, für einen Haarschnitt? 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie diese fehlenden Chancen aussehen, sieht man an diesen Folgen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zeigt doch genau das Problem was wir haben, der "gesellschaftliche Mief" in unserem Land lebt vor allem im Westen und ganz besonders im Südosten der Republik, auf Kosten vom Rest.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wieso ist eigentlich immer von Chancen die Rede? Es gibt auch für die unteren Schichten die Chance durch Bildung aufzusteigen und die sind nicht schlecht!


Ja, auf dem Papier tut es sie geben. Aber Schland wäre nicht Schland, wenn es nicht überdurchschnittlich von der sozialen Herkunft abhängen würde.
Nationaler Bildungsbericht: "Soziale Schere geht auseinander" | tagesschau.de

Bildungsbenachteiligung in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland – Wikipedia


> Bildungschancen sind auch regional unterschiedlich, beispielsweise im Vergleich zwischen Ost- und West-Deutschland. In Westdeutschland sind die Chancen, ein Gymnasium zu besuchen, für ein Kind aus der oberen Dienstklasse (Akademiker in hohen Positionen) 7,26-mal größer und für ein Kind aus der unteren Dienstklasse 4,20-mal größer als die Chancen eines Facharbeiterkindes (ebd.).
> 
> Bei diesen Angaben ist zu berücksichtigen, dass die Chancen von Kindern von an- und ungelernten Arbeitern und Landarbeitern noch geringer sind als die der Facharbeiterkinder, jedoch weder von den PISA- noch von den IGLU-Studien im Direktvergleich ausgewertet wurden.
> 
> ...



Wobei der Wiki-Artikel noch was bereithält:


> Aus der UNESCO kam der Wunsch, dass Deutschland dem Education for all-Plan beitreten solle. Der sogenannte EFA-Plan wurde beim Weltbildungsforum  der UNESCO 2000 in Dakar mit dem Ziel erarbeitet, bis 2015 eine  ausreichende und qualitativ gute „Grundbildung für Alle“ („Education for  All“ – EFA) zu erreichen. Dieser Plan solle nicht nur für Entwicklungsländer  gelten, sondern auch für Deutschland, da in Deutschland ebenfalls vier  der sechs Bedingungen für eine „Grundbildung für Alle“ nicht erfüllt  seien:


Da weiß man nicht ob man lachen oder weinen soll, wenn man bildungspolitisch so am Arsch ist.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zeigt doch genau das Problem was wir haben, der "gesellschaftliche Mief" in unserem Land lebt vor allem im Westen und ganz besonders im Süden der Republik, auf Kosten des Rests.



Und wir dürfen uns jetzt mit den 28% Nazis rumschlagen die, wenn es im September bei diesem Ergebnis bleibt, auch die Regierung stellen.

Bei der Kommunalwahl sollen es allerdings auch 28% sein.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zeigt doch genau das Problem was wir haben, der "gesellschaftliche Mief" in unserem Land lebt vor allem im Westen und ganz besonders im Südosten der Republik, auf Kosten vom Rest.



Hier sieht man mal wie wenig Ahnung du hast und wie total eingeschränkt deine Wahrnehmung ist!
Von wem kommt denn das Geld für den Länderfinanzausgleich und vom wem kam zum aller größten Teil das Geld zum Aufbau des Ostens?
Wenn man dann noch sieht, wie die SPD NRW vom Nettozahler zum riesigen Empfänger abgewirtschaftet hat und auch mit mind 25 Jahren Vorlaufzeit keine Idee hatte, Strukturreformen weg von der Kohle durchzuführen, kann man über deine Sprüche nur lachen.
Wenn man hier deine Sprüche hört, kann man sich nur an den Kopf greifen!

Im Grunde hast du dich mit dieser Aussage völlig disqualifiziert, weil wo in aller Welt lebt denn der Süden vom Rest der Republik, außer das er Geld in großen Mengen zum Rest transferiert und der Rest es mesitens nicht gebacken bekommt, eine nachhaltige Strukturpolitik zu machen.

Du bist mir echt zu blöd!
Ich habe noch nie einen Linken Politiker gehört, der gesagt hätte, der Süden würde auf Kosten des Nordens und Ostens leben!


----------



## Sparanus (26. Mai 2019)

Ich sehe es doch an mir und meinem Umfeld, ich komme nicht aus einer gehobenen Schicht und die meisten meiner Freunde auch nicht.
Uns legt niemand Steine in den Weg, aber wenn sich manche Leute denken lieber zu McDonalds zu gehen als ihre Matheklausur zu schreiben ist das nicht die Schuld des Staates.


----------



## Poulton (26. Mai 2019)

Sparanus, die "Statistisch relevante Größe vom Dienst" (SrGvD).  Da kommt der bräsige KSJler wieder durch. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Alle selber Schuld, die faulen Schweine aus dem Niedriglohnsektor und Arbeitslosen, faules Pack!


Richtig ekelhaft wird diese Denk- und Sichtweise bei Alleinerziehenden, vorallem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass, im Vergleich zu anderen Gruppen, sie überdurchschnittlich entweder direkt im H4-Bezug  hängen oder aufstockend zum mickrigen Gehalt H4 beantragen müssen und  keine Chance haben, dem Teufelskreis je wirklich zu entkommen.
Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
Kinderarmut - "Die meisten Alleinerziehenden sind kurz vor dem Burn-out" (Archiv)



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zeigt doch genau das Problem was wir haben, der "gesellschaftliche Mief"  in unserem Land lebt vor allem im Westen und ganz besonders im Südosten  der Republik, auf Kosten vom Rest.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


OEkonomik und Rechtspopulismus – ein kompliziertes Verhaeltnis


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Denn es erfordert eben nur die Möglichkeiten eines einfachen Bürgers. Es kann auf diese Art also niemand gegenüber seinem Stimmgewicht überrepräsentiert werden. Lobbyisten dagegen richten sich an zahlreiche Abgeordnete, kontaktieren direkt Minister und vor allem machen sie das hauptberuflich, nicht im Rahmen der beschränkten Möglichkeiten eines Bürgers.


Ich sagte ja, "auf dem Papier..."
Dass ein einzelner Bürger natürlich nicht dieslbe Gewichtung erreicht, wie ein Lobbyist mit dickem Geldkoffer ist klar, aber im Prinzip ist es ebenso Meinungsäußerung abseits von Wahlen.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zu "auf dem Land" kann ich in diesem Detailgrad nicht mitreden, da ich nicht dort wohne. Ich weiß nur Annekdotenhaft, dass Feste der FF sehr beliebt sind  . Wenn es Landbewohner aber nicht interessiert, dass ihre Häuser abbrennen, dann sind "die Bauern" aber noch dümmer, als das Klischee behauptet. In der Stadt, wo sich das Ehrenamt größtenteils auf Sportvereine beschränkt, sind letztere jedenfalls durchaus angemessen berücksichtig (in Anbetracht der geringeren Bedeutung natürlich auch einfacher) und bei sozialen und kulturellen Organisationen scheitert es weniger an Aufmerksamkeit und mehr an Einstellungen - wenn viele Bürger der Meinung sind, dass Obdachlosen und Suchtkranken nicht geholfen werden muss, dann stehen die entsprechenden Ehrenämtler natürlich ohne Geld in der Ecke. Aber auch das ist eben Demokratie.


Siehst du, und das kann eben keine Lösung sein.
Entweder du klärst Bürger via Bildung besser auf oder lebst mit Lobbyismus. Der Bürger kann nicht wählen, was nicht in Parteiprogrammen vorhanden ist.

Das mit den Hilfsorganisationen bringe ich gerne, weil das eben so ein Beispiel eines speziellen Themembreiches ist, in dem sich nicht jeder auskennt und dem die meisten am Arsch vorbeigeht.
Eherenamt ist nicht nur auf dem Land ein Thema, Wasserwachten, Charitas und Co. sind ja auch oder vorwiegend in Städten präsent.
Im Katastrophenfall - z.B. eine Massenkarambolage auf der Autobahn - schreiten auch Schnelleinsatzgruppen und THW, bestehend aus ehrenamtlichen Mitgliedern, zur Tat. Dafür braucht es z.T. teure Ausrüstung. Angefangen bei der PSA bis hinauf zu Einsatzleitfahrzeugen. Das finanziert sich nicht aus Spendengeldern. Da braucht man Verbindungen, zumindest in die Lokalpolitik hinein, um das stemmen zu können. 

Ich hab's selber in den letzten zehn Jahren erlebt: Das Rote Kreuz musste bei uns an allen Ecken und Enden sparen, Einsatzfahrzeuge z.T. aus den 70ern, fast nicht mehr fahrtauglich, PSA ohne Handschuhe und Oberteilen in denen man sich im Winter 'ne Grippe holt. Auf ländlichen Gebieten ist auch nicht jeder Rettungssanitäter ein Hauptamtlicher. Du kannst davon ausgehen, dass nicht selten ein Fahrer ein Ehrenamtlicher ist, der das 1x pro Woche macht. Und dann wirst du auch noch von Gaffern angemacht. 

Der negative "Höhepunkt" des Ganzen war die Flüchtlingskrise. Ehrenamtliche fast rund um die Uhr im Einsatz, ohne genug Ausrüstung und Vorräte, personell und situativ überfordert, keinerlei Rückendeckung. Nur damit gewisse Spitzenpolitiker sich moralisch auf der sicheren Seite wiegen durften. 
Das ist genau so ein Katastrophenfall, der jederzeit eintreten kann und völlig unabhängig von Wahlen geschieht. 

Es gibt abseits dessen mit Sicherheit noch mehr Themengebiete, über die du oder ich oder 'n Haufen Wähler nicht sehr weitgehend bescheid wissen, trotzdem eine Rolle spielen aber dennoch in Wahlprogrammen entweder nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt werden oder Wählern einfach nur egal sind.

Anstelle Lobbyismus also einfach ganz abzuschaffen, wäre ich für deutlich mehr Transparenz. Wäre angesichts unserer heutigen, egomanen Gesellschaft, der bessere Kompromiss...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

Die Polemik derer ihr euch bedient ist wirklich gut, allerdings auch aufschlusreich.

Wie, aus Leute die keine Ausbildung haben, hatten es schon immer schwer und in Zukunft eher noch schwerer ->A lle selber Schuld, die faulen Schweine aus dem Niedriglohnsektor und Arbeitslosen, faules Pack!->Richtig ekelhaft wird diese Denk- und Sichtweise in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass, im Vergleich zu anderen Gruppen, sie überdurchschnittlich entweder direkt im H4-Bezug hängen oder aufstockend zum mickrigen Gehalt H4 beantragen müssen und keine Chance haben, dem Teufelskreis je wirklich zu entkommen.

Wirklich aufschlußreich und entlarvend. 
Jeder klar denkende Mensch weiß, das seit Jahrzehnten Arbeit durch Maschinen ersetzt wird, gerade in einem Hochlohn und Hochtechnologie Land, das ist nun keine neue Erkenntnis. Gab es früher (60er,70er, 80er ) auch für Ungelernte viele Stellen die gut bezahlt wurden, gibt es seit den 90er Jahren eine klar rückläufige Tendenz für "ungelernte Arbeiter", daran würde auch alle Kollektivierung oder demokratischer Sozialismus nichts ändern, außer man will wieder in die Mangelwirtschaft.
Wer keine Ausbildung hat, wird nur mit sehr viel Glück von der staatlichen Alimentierung wegkommen können, die meisten werden sich dort mit dem Mindestlohn zurechtfinden müsen oder mit staatlicher Alimentierung, diese Entwicklung war klar absehbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier sieht man mal wie wenig Ahnung du hast und wie total eingeschränkt deine Wahrnehmung ist!
> Von wem kommt denn das Geld für den Länderfinanzausgleich...



Mit dem um sich werfen von "keine Ahnung haben" und "Beschränktheit" wäre ich an deiner Stelle lieber vorsichtig. 



> Von 1950 bis 1987 bekommt der Freistaat durchweg Geld aus dem Ausgleichstopf - insgesamt 3,39 Milliarden Euro.
> 
> Finanzen: Hintergrund: Auch Bayern hat lange Zeit Geld bekommen | ZEIT ONLINE



Davon das der Länderfinanzausgleich bereits im Norddeutschen Bund 1867 eingeführt wurde und Bayern auch zwischen 1872 und  1945 nahezu durchgängig zu den Empfängern gehört hat, während Berlin z.B. damals fast durchgängig einer der Zahler war, fange ich mal gar nicht an...

Aber das vergisst die CSU und deren Wähler ja immer liebend gerne, aber für Bayern gilt ja sowieso frei nach Monty Python: "Was haben die Römer je für uns getan!", wenn sie dann mal was abgeben sollen, oder eine Stromtrasse durch ihren Freistaat gebaut werden soll.



Don-71 schrieb:


> ...und vom wem kam zum aller größten Teil das Geld zum Aufbau des Ostens?



Du stell dir vor, den Soli von 5,5% musste der Ostdeutsche genauso zahlen und das bei niedrigeren Löhnen und Renten als in West.
Davon ab, der Westen, naja, zumindest primär die Unternehmen & Immobilienhaie, haben vom Aufbau Ost ja nicht so knapp profitiert, von billigen Ost-Immobilien, die man dann später ordentlich teuer versilbert hat, von Ost-Unternehmen die durchaus "gerettet" hätten werden können, aber wo man keine Konkurrenz für Westfirmen erschaffen wollte, von West-Beamten die üppige "Ostzulagen" bekommen haben, wenn sie in den Osten gegangen sind, schwieriges politisches & braunes Beamten-Pack, das man so in den Osten abschieben konnte, üppige Subventionen für West-Unternehmen, wenn sie Produktion nach Ostdeutschland verlagert haben, ca. 15 Millionen neue Konsumenten für die Wirtschaft, ect. ect. pp.

Ja wer hat also am Ende mehr bezahlt, wenn man mal gegenrechnet wer mehr profitiert hat, West, oder doch nicht Ost?
Nüchtern betrachtet, schwierig zu beantworten wäre wohl die richtige Antwort, weil es keine Aufschlüsselung nach Posten dazu gibt, wer da am Ende mit wie vielen Millionen und Milliarden profitiert hat.

Subjektiv, nach wirtschaftlichen Zustand von Ostdeutschland und den fetten Gewinnen von West-Unternehmen im Osten würde ich aber vorsichtig fast sagen das der Westen im Privatsektor durch die Osterweiterung mehr vom Osten profitiert hat als der Osten von der Westerweiterung. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Im Grunde hast du dich mit dieser Aussage völlig disqualifiziert, weil wo in aller Welt lebt denn der Süden vom Rest der Republik, außer das er Geld in großen Mengen zum Rest transferiert und der Rest es mesitens nicht gebacken bekommt, eine nachhaltige Strukturpolitik zu machen.
> 
> Du bist mir echt zu blöd!
> Ich habe noch nie einen Linken Politiker gehört, der gesagt hätte, der  Süden würde auf Kosten des Nordens und Ostens leben!



Ah ja, klar, hab mich disqualifiziert, weil ich von politischen Mief rede, du da automatisch wirtschaftlichen Mief rein interpretierst, dann mit Begriffen wie Finanzausgleich und Ost Aufbau um dich wirfst, wo du auch nicht gerade mit übermäßig Wissen in der Verwendung glänzt.
Karma ist ne B*itch, würde ich fast sagen. Im Grunde disqualifizierst du dich hier höchstens gerade selber...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

Du bist echt lächerlich und wir können die Unterhaltung einstellen, da uns meinungstechnisch Universen trennen!

Und du hast außer bloßen Unterstellungen ohne Belege immer noch nicht aufgezeigt, wo der Südosten der Repubklik auf KOSTEN des Restes lebt!
Bei deinem Beitrag bei dem du ja plötzlich auf die Politik abhebst, musst du halt lernen, mit den demokratischen Entscheidungen dieser Leute, die nunmal Bevölkerungsmäßig eine große Gruppe stellen, klar zu kommen, außer du stellst die parlamentarische Demokratie neben unserem föderalen Aufbau in Frage.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Mai 2019)

Pulli deine Quellen sagen nur etwas über das Ergebnis der ganzen Sache aus, also wer mit Abitur aus der Schule rausgeht etc
Ja da sehe ich auch, dass das bei Akademikerkindern häufiger der Fall ist.

Aber ich sprach von den Chancen die man hat und hier sehe ich nicht, dass ich in meiner sozialen Schicht benachteiligt werde. Absolut nicht.
Es ist Wille, Motivation und Intelligenz die einen dazu befähigen durch Bildung aufzusteigen. Aber nicht jeder hat diese Eigenschaften und das ist auch gar nicht schlimm, dann hat man halt andere Pläne fürs Berufsleben. 

Nein schlimm ist es, wenn z.B. der Bäcker sich keine Wohnung mehr leisten kann die in der Nähe zu seinem Arbeitsplatz liegt.
Das kreide ich dem Staat an.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> *Du bist echt lächerlich* und wir können die Unterhaltung einstellen, da uns meinungstechnisch Universen trennen!



Kannst du gerne als Meinung haben, aber uns trennt wohl viel mehr als die bloße Meinung, wohl vor allem der Unterschied in der Einstellung zu sozialer Kompetenz.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du hast außer böoßen Unterstellungen ohne Belege immer noch nicht aufgezeigt, wo der Südosten der Repubklik auf KOSTEN des Restes lebt!





Jaja, natürlich sind u.a. die Bayern heute da weil sie alles ganz alleine, ohne jegliche Hilfe vom Bund (Finanzausgleich) und geschichtliche Glücksfälle (Teilung / kalter Krieg) geschafft haben, was sonst... 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Bei deinem Beitrag bei dem du ja plötzlich auf die Politik abhebst, musst du halt lernen, mit den demokratischen Entscheidungen dieser Leute, die nunmal Bevölkerungsmäßig eine große Gruppe stellen, klar zu kommen, außer du stellst die parlamentarische Demokratie neben unserem föderalen Aufbau in Frage.



Du deine Mehrheit hat aber eigentlich keine Mehrheit. 
Geht man nach den Ergebnissen der Europawahl hat deine "Mehrheit" gerade mal Union + FDP 34% geholt, selbst mit der Bundestagswahl 2017 wären es nur 43,6% gewesen, und macht trotzdem eine sozial bedenkliche Politik für die gesamte Republik, für eine wirtschaftliche Minderheit, die davon größter Nutznießer ist.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Jeder klar denkende Mensch weiß, das seit Jahrzehnten Arbeit durch Maschinen ersetzt wird, gerade in einem Hochlohn und Hochtechnologie Land, das ist nun keine neue Erkenntnis.



Deshalb ist es sinnvoll die Arbeitszeiten zu reduzieren, wenn mehr Arbeit von der Technik gemacht werden kann und den Rest durch ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen auszugleichen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geht man nach den Ergebnissen der Europawahl hat deine "Mehrheit" gerade mal Union + FDP 34% geholt



Im Osten sieht es noch deutlich schlechter aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In Ostbrandenburg kommen beide zusammen nur auf 20%.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du empfindest "Wohlbefinden" dabei wenn du deine Stulle auf Arbeit oft neben der weiteren Erledigung von Tätigkeiten isst, um dein Grundbedürfnis nach Nahrungsaufnahme zu erfüllen?



Das Empfinden hängt von der Art des Belages ab, aber dass ich sie auf Arbeit in mich reinstopfe, anstatt entspannt mit ner Zeitung zu Hause am Tisch zu sitzen, geht eindeutig auf den Arbeitgeber zurück und hat nichts mit meinen Bedürfnissen zu tun.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, "auf dem Papier..."
> Dass ein einzelner Bürger natürlich nicht dieslbe Gewichtung erreicht, wie ein Lobbyist mit dickem Geldkoffer ist klar, aber im Prinzip ist es ebenso Meinungsäußerung abseits von Wahlen.



Es ist Meinungsbeeinflussung und du hast gesagt, dass Lobbyisten zur Demokratie dazugehören. Es ist aber keine Demokratie mehr (zumindest nicht nach unserem modernen Verständnis), wenn einzelne Person deutlich schwerer wiegen.



> Siehst du, und das kann eben keine Lösung sein.
> Entweder du klärst Bürger via Bildung besser auf oder lebst mit Lobbyismus. Der Bürger kann nicht wählen, was nicht in Parteiprogrammen vorhanden ist.



Daran ändert der Lobbyismus nichts. Lobbyisten beinflussen nicht die Parteiprogramme, sondern die Regierungspolitik.



> Das mit den Hilfsorganisationen bringe ich gerne, weil das eben so ein Beispiel eines speziellen Themembreiches ist, in dem sich nicht jeder auskennt und dem die meisten am Arsch vorbeigeht.
> Eherenamt ist nicht nur auf dem Land ein Thema, Wasserwachten, Charitas und Co. sind ja auch oder vorwiegend in Städten präsent.



Wasserwacht ist mir -im Gegensatz zu DLRG und DGzRS- noch nie begegnet, aber das mag regional unterschiedlich sein, die Aufgaben überlappen sich ja. Zumindest letztere beide finden Beachtung durch die Politik. Ebenso wie die Caritas, deren innerstädtische Angebote auch direkt von den Bürgern unterstützt werden.



> Im Katastrophenfall - z.B. eine Massenkarambolage auf der Autobahn - schreiten auch Schnelleinsatzgruppen und THW, bestehend aus ehrenamtlichen Mitgliedern, zur Tat. Dafür braucht es z.T. teure Ausrüstung. Angefangen bei der PSA bis hinauf zu Einsatzleitfahrzeugen. Das finanziert sich nicht aus Spendengeldern. Da braucht man Verbindungen, zumindest in die Lokalpolitik hinein, um das stemmen zu können.



THW kann ich nicht mitreden, habe ich aber auch noch NIE bei einem Unfall gesehen. Immer nur Feuerwehr, Polizei und Rettungsdienst. Abgesehen davon ist das THW keine Privatveranstaltung/ehrenamtliche Organisation, sondern eine Anstalt des öffentlichen Rechts. 



> Es gibt abseits dessen mit Sicherheit noch mehr Themengebiete, über die du oder ich oder 'n Haufen Wähler nicht sehr weitgehend bescheid wissen, trotzdem eine Rolle spielen aber dennoch in Wahlprogrammen entweder nicht ausreichend berücksichtigt werden oder Wählern einfach nur egal sind.



Und was ändert Lobbyismus daran?
Wieviel Steuergelder sind dank Lobbyismus in den letzten 20 Jahren zusätzlich zur Caritas geflossen? Und wieviel in die Steuerentlastung der Hoteliers? Wurden der Autoindustrie geschenkt? Den Energiekonzernen in den Arsch geblasen? Wie lange werden Ehrenamtliche in Umweltverbändern ackern müssen, um alleine den Verlust des Mühlenberger Lochs für 0 Airbus-Arbeitsplätze wieder wett zu machen? Gerde deine Beispiele zeigen, doch wie undemokratisch Lobbyismus ist. Das DRK hat 3 Millionen Mitglieder und nochmal mindestens 30 Millionen klare Sympathisanten in der Bevölkerung, wenn nicht 80 Millionen. Die sollten selbst mit null Lobbyismus ganz weit vorne auf der Prioritätenliste in einer Demokratie stehen. Tun sie aber nicht. Da stehen RWE, BMW, VW und WerWeisWernoch. Wieviele Mitglieder hat der Kreis von deren Großaktionären? Sympathisanten jedenfalls keinen einzigen. Trotzdem gehts denen wesentlich besser als dem DRK. Weil die sich konsequenten Lobbyismus leisten.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Du bist echt lächerlich und wir können die Unterhaltung einstellen, da uns meinungstechnisch Universen trennen!



Das der Osten nach der Wende nicht aufgebaut, sondern ausverkauft wurde und dadurch bis heute einen massiven Strukturnachteil hat, weil 95% der Konzernhauptquartiere und damit auch der Umsatzzentren und der Toparbeitsplätze im Westen liegen, ist keine Frage der Meinung sondern ein allgemein bekannter Fakt. Ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass die einzige zukunftsträchtige Hochindustrie die sich in den neuen Ländern entwickeln konnte -Solarbranche- von der zu erheblichen Teilen im Westen gewählten Union (und FDP) zugrunde gerichtet wurde.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, natürlich sind u.a. die Bayern heute da weil sie alles ganz alleine, ohne jegliche Hilfe vom Bund (Finanzausgleich) und geschichtliche Glücksfälle (Teilung / kalter Krieg) geschafft haben, was sonst...



Der Finanzausgleich ist eine zu vernachlässigende Lachnummer verglichen mit den Direktinvestitionen. Guck dir mal an, was im Laufe der zeit von CSU-Bundesministern für Straßenbau, Hochtechnologieforschung und Kernkraft nach Bayern geleitet wurde. Und die Autoindustrie (die von der SPD allerdings genausoviel Kohle in den Arsch geblasen bekommt) sitzt bekanntermaßen auch nicht in Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm und Thüringen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> gibt es seit den 90er Jahren


Gutes Stichwort, vorallem was von dir da noch unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.
Mit den 90er Jahren began hierzulande die idiotische Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, u.a. durch die vier "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetze", welches unter rot-grün (Danke Schröder, Danke Joschka...) und deren Kuschelei mit den Hedgefonds dann nochmal richtig auf die Spitze getrieben wurde. Ebenso began in den 90er Jahren eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wo denen, die ohnehin schon viel haben, gegeben bzw. sie weniger belastet werden und denen, die nichts oder nur wenig haben, umso mehr in die Tasche gegriffen wird. Beispiele dafür: 
Wegfall der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit,
Nichterhebung der Vermögenssteuer, obwohl sie noch im Grundgesetz steht, 
Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer , welche vorallem Haushalte mit kleinen Einkommen oder die gar auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, überdurchschnittlich belastet. Gleichzeitig Eseleien, wie z.B. das bis 2012 für Reitpferde der ermäßigte Mehrwertsteuersatz galt, während bis heute für Windeln der volle gezahlt werden muss.
eine absolut unsolidarisch gestaltete Ökosteuer,
Wegfall der Börsenumsatzsteuer und Wechselsteuer,
Senkung des Spitzensteuersatz von 53% auf 42%, mit dem kleinen Häubchen Reichensteuer von 45%,
Senkung der Körperschaftssteuer von 50% bzw 36% auf einheitlich 15%
Kapitalertragssteuer von einst gekoppelt an den persönlichen Steuersatz, gesenkt auf 25%,
eine Erbschaftssteuer, die Quandt und Co euphemisch zu Familienunternehmern macht und kaum bis gar nicht belastet,
Milliardengeschenke an Banken und Versicherungskonzerne durch Riester und Rürup, bei gleichzeitiger Schwächung der Gesetzlichen Rentenversicherung
Schaffung eines prekären Arbeitsmarktes, mit seinen ganzen Mini- und Midijobs, im Zuge von Hartz 1, den es vorher in der Form nie in der Bundesrepublik gegeben hat. Das ganze etwas später noch durch Hartz 4 flankiert, wo jeder, der sich weigert Prekär beschäftigt zu sein, die Sanktionskeule bekommt. Einhergehend mit diesem prekären Arbeitsmarkt auch indirekt Milliardengeschenke an die Wirtschaft. Denn die Prekären müssen aufstockend Alg2 beantragen, damit sie überhaupt über die Runden kommen.
...

Edit: Und nochwas zu SPD und Lobbyismus, nicht das man mir von Unionsseite wieder Einseitigkeit vorwirft: Wolfgang Clement – Wikipedia


> Im August 2005 brachte das Bundesministerium für Wirtschaft und Arbeit die Broschüre „Vorrang für die Anständigen – Gegen Missbrauch, ‚Abzocke‘ und Selbstbedienung im Sozialstaat“ heraus. Für diese Broschüre aus seinem Haus schrieb Clement das Vorwort.[11] In der Broschüre wird unter anderem suggeriert, dass ein Großteil der ALG-II-Empfänger die staatlichen Unterstützungen nicht rechtmäßig erlange. Jedoch sind keine Untersuchungen oder Statistiken dazu in der Broschüre enthalten. Sie stützt sich auf Einzelaussagen, in denen unter anderem die Begriffe Schmarotzer, Trittbrettfahrer, Abzocker und Parasiten benutzt wurden. Die oben genannte These der Broschüre und deren Begriffe „Schmarotzer“ und „Parasiten“ wurden in der Boulevardpresse bundesweit verbreitet.
> 
> Im Sommer 2005 löste Clement eine Welle der Entrüstung aus, als er in der Talkshow Sabine Christiansen für Arbeitslosengeld II eine Missbrauchquote von zehn, später sogar zwanzig Prozent behauptete und Hartz-IV-Empfänger wiederum indirekt mit Parasiten verglich. Eine wissenschaftliche Expertise des Paritätischen Wohlfahrtsverbandes wies im weiteren Verlauf dann den tatsächlichen Missbrauch bei 2 bis 3 Prozent aller Bedarfsgemeinschaften empirisch anhand der Daten des Statistischen Bundesamtes nach.[12]
> [...]
> Darüber hinaus sitzt er im Aufsichtsrat (Personalausschuss) des fünftgrößten deutschen Zeitarbeitsunternehmens DIS Deutscher Industrie Service. Die DIS wurde mehrheitlich (83 Prozent) vom Schweizer Konkurrenten Adecco erworben, und Clement übernahm den Vorsitz des neuen Adecco Institute[37] zur Erforschung der Arbeit, das vollständig vom Adecco-Konzern finanziert wird und Teil des Unternehmens ist.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kannst du gerne als Meinung haben, aber uns trennt wohl viel mehr als die bloße Meinung, wohl vor allem der Unterschied in der Einstellung zu sozialer Kompetenz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da ich schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt auf Schwarz Grün warte bin ich völlig optimistisch, die FDP war und ist nie meine Mehrheit gewesen, die weden nie meine Stimme bekommen, aber du kannst mich gerne weiter versuchen zu katalogisieren und zu diffamieren.
Komisch unser Unternehmen (Führungskräfte) hat für die Universität Braunschweig an einer wissenschaftlichen Studie bezgl. Sozialer Kompetenz teilgenommen, ich habe bei den Führungskräften unter den ersten 10% abgeschnitten, wissenschaftlich ermittelt.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch unser Unternehmen (Führungskräfte) hat für die Universität Braunschweig an einer wissenschaftlichen Studie bezgl. Sozialer Kompetenz teilgenommen, ich habe bei den Führungskräften unter den ersten 10% abgeschnitten, wissenschaftlich ermittelt.



Nur ist das ganze schon nicht mehr repräsentativ, wenn nur die Chefs teilnehmen. 
Da ist dann nur die Frage, wer besser im Ausbeuten ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> THW kann ich nicht mitreden, habe ich aber auch noch NIE bei einem Unfall gesehen.




Sind auch eher bei Naturkatastrophen, wie dem Hochwasser 2002/2013 unterwegs. Wobei da auch die Bundewehr mit Hubschraubern die Leute von den Dächern geholt hat, bevor das Haus weggeschwommen ist. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ebenso wie die Tatsache, dass die einzige zukunftsträchtige Hochindustrie die sich in den neuen Ländern entwickeln konnte -Solarbranche- von der zu erheblichen Teilen im Westen gewählten Union (und FDP) zugrunde gerichtet wurde.




Allerings lag das auch an den Chefs. 
Wenn man wie Asbeck sein Geld lieber in Schlösser und Villen, anstatt in die Firma steckt, muss man sich über eine Insolvenz nicht wundern, obwohl die Produktion schwarze Zahlen schreibt. 
Luxus-Immobilie am Rhein: Solarworld-Chef kauft Gottschalks Schloss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Wobei ich den ZDF-Bericht bezüglich der Mitarbeiter überheblich finde:
Solarworld: Nur die Sonne arbeitet noch - ZDFmediathek
Wir kennen auch einige, die dort gearbeitet haben. Auch die Gewerbesteuer fällt seitdem deutlich geringer aus.
Solarworld in Freiberg kommt unter den Hammer | MDR.DE


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gutes Stichwort, vorallem was von dir da noch unter den Tisch gekehrt wird.
> Mit den 90er Jahren began hierzulande die idiotische Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, u.a. durch die vier "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetze", welches unter rot-grün (Danke Schröder, Danke Joschka...) und deren Kuschelei mit den Hedgefonds dann nochmal richtig auf die Spitze getrieben wurde. Ebenso began in den 90er Jahren eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wo denen, die ohnehin schon viel haben, gegeben bzw. sie weniger belastet werden und denen, die nichts oder nur wenig haben, umso mehr in die Tasche gegriffen wird. Beispiele dafür:
> Wegfall der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit,
> Nichterhebung der Vermögenssteuer, obwohl sie noch im Grundgesetz steht,
> ...



Da sind wir sogar in vieler Hinsicht einer Meinung!
Das hätte uns auch wesentlich mehr Staatseinnahmen gebracht und andere Probleme (z.B. Wohnungsnot wären abgefedert worden, weniger auseinanderdriften von Arm und Reich etc)), die ich sofort zum größten Teil in Bildung und Infrastruktur gesteckt hätte, allerdings hätten deine Beispiele, keinen einzigen ungelernten "Arbeiter" mehr in Lohn und Brot gebracht und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht schaffen. Die Tendenz das Maschinen Arbeit ersetzen wird wahrscheinlich eher schlimmer als besser, eventuell wird die Politik, nicht um eine "Maschinensteuer" in der Zukunft herumkommen. Das hängt maßgeblich davon ab, wie schnell Arbeit durch Maschinen gefressen wird und wie schnell wir alleine durch die demografische Entwicklung weniger arbeitende Menschen haben, die Babyboomer gehen ja bals alle in Rente.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist das ganze schon nicht mehr repräsentativ, wenn nur die Chefs teilnehmen.
> Da ist dann nur die Frage, wer besser im Ausbeuten ist.



Geschäftsführung, Stabsstellen, Projektleiter, Teamleiter und stellv. Teamleiter, alles Ausbeuter!?
Was geht bei euch nur im Kopf vor sich?!
In unseren Unternehmen (500 Leute) kommen wir ohne Betriebsrat aus, der Versuch einer Installierung eines Betriebsrates, bekam nicht ausreichend Stimmen.
Das spricht natürlich für ausbeuterische Führungskräfte und Geschäftsführung (Eigentümer)


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da ich schon seit fast einem Jahrzehnt aauf Schwarz Grün warte bin ich völlig optimistisch, die FDP war und ist nie meine Mehrheit gewesen, die weden nie meine Stimme bekommen, aber du kannst mich gerne weiter versuchen zu katalogisieren und zu diffamieren.



Ich habe Union + FDP nur zusammengefasst, weil beide eine sehr ähnlich katastrophale rückständige Agenda betreiben. Das eine von beiden reicht sieht man ja an der Groko, Union und FDP in einer Koalition ist da dann quasi nur noch die Steigerung von irrer Politik (wie das letzte schwarz / gelb erst wieder zu genüge gezeigt hat).
Du brauchst dich da also gar nicht aus dem Schneider fühlen nur weil du die FDP nicht willst. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Komisch *unser Unternehmen (Führungskräfte)* hat für die Universität Braunschweig an einer *wissenschaftlichen Studie* bezgl. *Sozialer Kompetenz teilgenommen*, ich habe bei den Führungskräften unter den *ersten 10% abgeschnitten*, wissenschaftlich ermittelt.




Wie heißt es so schön?
Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König und wenn er dann auch noch zwei statt einem Ohr hat ist er Kaiser. 



DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur ist das ganze schon nicht mehr repräsentativ, wenn nur die Chefs teilnehmen.
> Da ist dann nur die Frage, wer besser im Ausbeuten ist.



Korrektur, wer sozialer im Ausbeuten ist.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Mai 2019)

Lebt ihr mal weiter in eurer Blase, ich lebe dafür lieber in der täglichen Realität und versuche so viele Arbeitsplätze mit Aufträgen zu schaffen, wie möglich.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es ist Meinungsbeeinflussung und du hast gesagt, dass Lobbyisten zur Demokratie dazugehören. Es ist aber keine Demokratie mehr (zumindest nicht nach unserem modernen Verständnis), wenn einzelne Person deutlich schwerer wiegen.


Guck' dir doch mal an, wie viel Bundestagsabgeordnete allein von der Union irgendwo Vorstandsmitglieder der Automobilkonzerne sind. Bei denen braucht es keine Lobbyisten, die sind praktisch selbst welche - Pseudopolitiker, Bundestags-Homunkuli aus der Wirtschaft, wenn man so will.
Oder wie viele ehemalige Spitzenpolitiker nach ihrer Parteilaufbahn eine Karriere als Berater einschlagen. Kohl, Schröder, Fischer, Steinbrück, Stoiber, Guttenberg, etc...
Das ist ein systematisches Problem. Eventuell könnten Gesetze was dran ändern...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Daran ändert der Lobbyismus nichts. Lobbyisten beinflussen nicht die Parteiprogramme, sondern die Regierungspolitik.


Und was bringt die Parteien dazu, ihre Wahlprogramme zu ändern? Bürgerproteste? Wie viele Bürger hast du schon für bessere Umweltpolitik protestieren seh - ach, stimmt, da war ja was....
Aber wenn bestimmte, konservativer Parteien ihren Bürgern vorhalten, weniger zu reisen und keinen Diesel mehr zu fahren, verlierst du halt deren Wählerstimmen. Man vergisst bei der ganzen Diskussion um Lobbyismus, dass es nicht nur die Lobbyisten sind, nach denen die Parteien ihre Politik ausrichten, es sind halt immernoch die Wählerstimmen...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das DRK hat 3 Millionen Mitglieder und nochmal mindestens 30 Millionen klare Sympathisanten in der Bevölkerung, wenn nicht 80 Millionen. Die sollten selbst mit null Lobbyismus ganz weit vorne auf der Prioritätenliste in einer Demokratie stehen.


80 Millionen Sympathisanten? Glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe.
Rettungsdienstler, Feuerweherler und ehrenamtliche Hilfskräfte werden von der breiten Bevölkerung inzwischen genauso wie die Polizei als gegeben hingenommen, als eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die einen selbst nicht betrifft. Dazu gehören übrigens auch Ärzte und Pflegekräfte.
In unserer Servicegesellschaft ist Rücksichtnahme und Dankbarkeit für so etwas völlig abhanden gekommen. Die ganzen Pöbler und Gaffer an Einsatzorten sprechen eine klare Sprache.
Und wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass z.B. das Rote Kreuz ohne Lobbyismus dieselbe politische Unterstützung erfahren würde, lebst du leider auf dem falschen Dampfer - selbst mit Lobbyismus muss sich ein ehrenamtliches Mitgleid taugliche Ausrüstung meist selbst kaufen und eine Bereitschaft jahrelang um bessere Fahrzeuge betteln.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eventuell könnten Gesetze was dran ändern...



Seitenwechsel | LobbyControl



Two-Face schrieb:


> 80 Millionen Sympathisanten? Glaube ich erst, wenn ich es sehe.
> Rettungsdienstler, Feuerweherler und ehrenamtliche Hilfskräfte werden von der breiten Bevölkerung inzwischen genauso wie die Polizei als gegeben hingenommen, als eine Selbstverständlichkeit, die einen selbst nicht betrifft. Dazu gehören übrigens auch Ärzte und Pflegekräfte.
> In unserer Servicegesellschaft ist Rücksichtnahme und Dankbarkeit für so etwas völlig abhanden gekommen. Die ganzen Pöbler und Gaffer an Einsatzorten sprechen eine klare Sprache.
> Und wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass z.B. das Rote Kreuz ohne Lobbyismus dieselbe politische Unterstützung erfahren würde, lebst du leider auf dem falschen Dampfer - selbst mit Lobbyismus muss sich ein ehrenamtliches Mitgleid taugliche Ausrüstung meist selbst kaufen und eine Bereitschaft jahrelang um bessere Fahrzeuge betteln.



Ist schon schimm, wie Leute, die helfen auch noch von Unbeteiligten angegriffen werden. 

Wobei wir vielleicht doch langsam zum Thema zurückzukehren sollten.


----------



## seahawk (27. Mai 2019)

Die Wahlen haben klar gesagt, dass die SPD eine strikten linken Kurs einschlagen muss. Der Neoliberalismus ist überwunden. Kühnert würde einen guten Parteivorsitzenden abgeben.


----------



## Poulton (27. Mai 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Korrektur, wer sozialer im Ausbeuten ist.


Die Frage ist doch eher: Seit wann ist die Union sozial? Schon beim Blick auf den von der CDU berufenen "Wissenschaftlichen" Beirat des Bundeswirtschaftsministeriums bekommt man das kalte Grauen. Denn es liest sich nicht nur wie das Who is Who der Marktradikalen, sondern fällt auch mit Forderungen aus dieser Ecke auf. u.a.: Altersarmut kein Problem und wenn doch, sind die alle selbst daran Schuld, Sozialwohnungen braucht man nicht, Mindestlohn ist pfui



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das eine von beiden reicht sieht man ja an  der Groko, Union und FDP in einer Koalition ist da dann quasi nur noch  die Steigerung von irrer Politik (wie das letzte schwarz / gelb erst  wieder zu genüge gezeigt hat).


Pech gehabt und hingehalten: Wenn man rententechnisch am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit gelebt hat. Geschiedene Frauen in der DDR und eine seit vielen Jahren stillgelegte Baustelle – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik
Ostrenten und Altersarmut: Die Pech-gehabt-Frauen - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (29. Mai 2019)

Weshalb echte Wiener nicht nach Aspern ziehen wuerden

So kann man es auch machen, ich war vor 4 Jahren mal dort und es sah auch schon gut aus.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Mai 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Lebt ihr mal weiter in eurer Blase, ich lebe dafür lieber in der täglichen Realität und versuche so viele Arbeitsplätze mit Aufträgen zu schaffen, wie möglich.



Dann platzt, wie alle Jahre wieder (komisch das, mit dieser fast zyklischen Krisenhaftigkeit des Kapit.. der "Marktwirtschaft"), die Konjunkturblase, ein Teil der Belegschaft muss dann leider leider leider doch entlassen werden und ohne Betriebsrat und gewerkschaftliche Anbindung hängt man dann doch wieder auf Wohl und Wehe vollkommen vom Goodwill des Lehensherren ähhhh Arbeitgebers ab...


----------



## Threshold (29. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das beste Argument ist immer noch "ich brauch doch Kleinpartei XY nicht wählen, obwohl die genau meine Meinung vertreten, weil die haben doch eh keine Chance"



Ich mag Kleinparteien. Ich wähle die Partei, von der ich der Meinung bin, dass sie meine Interessen am Besten vertreten kann.
Und die "etablieren" Parteien kann man meiner Meinung nach eh in die Tonne kloppen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Mai 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerings lag das auch an den Chefs.
> Wenn man wie Asbeck sein Geld lieber in Schlösser und Villen, anstatt in die Firma steckt, muss man sich über eine Insolvenz nicht wundern, obwohl die Produktion schwarze Zahlen schreibt.
> Luxus-Immobilie am Rhein: Solarworld-Chef kauft Gottschalks Schloss - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Wobei ich den ZDF-Bericht bezüglich der Mitarbeiter überheblich finde:
> ...



Es ist nicht nur Solarworld Pleite gegangen. Im Gegenteil, die haben sich vergleichsweise lange gehalten und Asbeck hat ja sogar Investoren für einen zweiten Anlauf zusammengetrommelt - wenn auch allgemein mit Methoden die irgendwo zwischen Musk und Schneider liegen. Andere sind lange vorher von der Bildlfäche verschwunden und das lag nicht an Misswirtschaft, sondern an schwarz-gelb. Die jahrelangen Ankündigungen drastischer Kürzungen bei der EE-Förderung, stellenweise immer mit dem Einruf "rückwirkend" von den Hinterbänklern haben über 2-3 Jahre lang den Markt quasi komplett zerstört. Nicht weil die Summen am Ende zu niedrig gewesen wären, sondern weil einfach jeder potenzielle Investor erstmal abwartet, wenn die Bedingungen unklar sind und die Politik jede Woche eine andere Sau durchs Dorf treibt. 2-3 Jahre ohne frische Aufträge überlebt ein Mittelständisches Unternehmen, dass selbst erst 5-10-15 Jahre alt ist aber einfach nicht, egal wie gut die Führung ist und egal in welcher Branche. Und auch wenn einige Unions-Politiker manchmal so aussehen, als würden sie nicht einmal Wirtschaft verstehen: Die FDP hatte wohl die nötige Kompetenz. Und hat eine der ganz wenigen wirtschaftlich aussichtsreichen Zukunftstechnologien in Deutschland mit vollster Absicht gegen die Wand fahren lassen, weil die in direkter Konkurrenz zur alten Parteiklientel stand.
Aber die Union hat ja davon gelernt und ein paar Jahre später zusammen mit der SPD (die auch keine Kohle-Konkurrenten mag) beinahe die gleiche Nummer mit der Offshore-Windkraft ein zweites Mal durchgezogen. Immerhin sind diese Jobs diesmal nicht direkt nach China gewandert, sondern größtenteils an dänische Firmen und zumindest die Unterbauten (also der Low-Tech-Teil) entsteht teilweise noch heute in Deutschland.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Da sind wir sogar in vieler Hinsicht einer Meinung!
> Das hätte uns auch wesentlich mehr Staatseinnahmen gebracht und andere Probleme (z.B. Wohnungsnot wären abgefedert worden, weniger auseinanderdriften von Arm und Reich etc)), die ich sofort zum größten Teil in Bildung und Infrastruktur gesteckt hätte, allerdings hätten deine Beispiele, keinen einzigen ungelernten "Arbeiter" mehr in Lohn und Brot gebracht und wird das auch in Zukunft nicht schaffen. Die Tendenz das Maschinen Arbeit ersetzen wird wahrscheinlich eher schlimmer als besser, eventuell wird die Politik, nicht um eine "Maschinensteuer" in der Zukunft herumkommen.



Da brauchst du keine Maschinensteuer. Man muss nur endlich mal davon abkommen, dass zu mit hohen Abgaben zu belasten, wovon mehr haben will (bezahlte Arbeit/Lohn) und zu entlasten, was man eigentlich loswerden will (Ressourcenverbrauch) respektive was keine eigene Leistung repräsentiert und die Reichtumsunterschiede auseinanderklaffen lässt, was ja vorgeblich auch unerwünscht ist (Kapitalerträge)
Im Moment ist Arbeiten die dümmste Art, Geld umzusetzen - aber leider für die Mehrheit die einzig möglich. Würde man die Sozialsysteme aus Steuern auf Unternehmensgewinne, vor allem aber Land- und Energieverbrauch sowie Umweltverschmutzung finanzieren und den sozialen Ausgleich nicht über Lohn-, sondern über Erbschafts-, Kaptialertrags- und ggf. Luxus- oder Bodensteuern durchführen, wäre Arbeit auch bei anständigen Löhnen so spottbillig, das Roboter eigentlich nur bei den Jobs konkurrenzfähig wären, die sowieso kaum jemand machen will. Und umgekehrt wäre es durch die entfallenden Bürokratie so einfach, neue Unternehmensideen einfach mal auszuprobieren, dass wegfallen Arbeitsplätze in kurzer Zeit ersetzt werden.

Aber solange Union und SPD Politik für Aktionäre und Großkonzerne machen, ist das eben entgegen aller Fassaden nicht gewollt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Guck' dir doch mal an, wie viel Bundestagsabgeordnete allein von der Union irgendwo Vorstandsmitglieder der Automobilkonzerne sind. Bei denen braucht es keine Lobbyisten, die sind praktisch selbst welche - Pseudopolitiker, Bundestags-Homunkuli aus der Wirtschaft, wenn man so will.





> Oder wie viele ehemalige Spitzenpolitiker nach ihrer Parteilaufbahn eine Karriere als Berater einschlagen. Kohl, Schröder, Fischer, Steinbrück, Stoiber, Guttenberg, etc...
> Das ist ein systematisches Problem. Eventuell könnten Gesetze was dran ändern...



Das sind alles Lobbyisten geworden und auch wenn ich es ihnen nicht übel nehme, weil man nach einer Politiklaufbahn für nichts anderes als Unternehmensberatung qualifiziert ist: Gesetze, die Lobbyismus erschweren/unterbinden würden da für einige Änderungen sorgen. Wie wäre es z.B. wenn ALLE Treffen mit Politikern öffentlich wären? Muss ja keine Webcam im Büro sein, aber eine öffentlich einsehbare Terminliste mit Besuchsrecht für jedermann wäre doch sehr Demokratisch. Wer ein Anliegen an einen Abgeordneten richtet, hat ja offensichtlich ein öffentliches Anliegen. Da wäre es doch schön effizient, wenn andere mit ähnlichen Anliegen das im voraus nachlesen und zum gleichen Termin erscheinen könnten, um ggf. Sachen zu ergänzen. Und garantiert hat doch niemand der Leute, die mit unseren Politikern reden, etwas zu verbergen, so dass es üüüüübeeeerhaupt kein Problem wäre, wenn Bürger A, der zuuuuuuufällig auf der Gehaltsliste von EON oder VW steht, bei seinem Termin Gesellschaft von Bürger B bekommt, der zuuuuufällig Mitglied bei Greenpeace und/oder DUH ist 



> Und was bringt die Parteien dazu, ihre Wahlprogramme zu ändern? Bürgerproteste? Wie viele Bürger hast du schon für bessere Umweltpolitik protestieren seh - ach, stimmt, da war ja was....



Da war die letzten Monate tatsächlich mal was 
Und das hat mehr bewegt, als jahrzehntelange Lobbyarbeit von Verbänden in gleicher Richtung. Lobbyarbeit zum Thema Klimaschutz? Es steht 20:1 für Stromkonzerne und Autolobby. Bürgerproteste zum Thema Klimaschutz? 1:2 für eine zukunftsweisende Politik. Ist zwar auch traurig wenig, aber besser als via Lobbyismus. Im aktuellen "demokratischen" System wiegt letzterer aber eben schwerer.



> Und wenn du ernsthaft glaubst, dass z.B. das Rote Kreuz ohne Lobbyismus dieselbe politische Unterstützung erfahren würde, lebst du leider auf dem falschen Dampfer - selbst mit Lobbyismus muss sich ein ehrenamtliches Mitgleid taugliche Ausrüstung meist selbst kaufen und eine Bereitschaft jahrelang um bessere Fahrzeuge betteln.



Klar muss es das. Wenn ein Politiker 100 Millionen zu vergeben hat und 99 Millionen davon in die Anliegen von Großkonzernen geflossen sind, ehe der möchte-auch-mal-Lobbyismus vom DRK überhaupt einen Termin hat, dann kommt nicht viel bei rum. Genauergesagt: Dann kommt weniger bei rum, als wenn es gar keinen Lobbyismus gäbe und der Politiker nach 50 Millionen mit seinen Ideen am Ende ist und erstmal Bürgern zuhört. Die wünschen sich dann zwar auch erst 1-Gbit-Leitungen für Netflix, kostenloses Parken in der Innenstadt, ein Musik-Festival mit internationalen Top-Acts und handgekämmten Rasen im Stadtpark, damit der beim Besuch einmal im Jahr garantiert nicht nach verlausten Ökos aussieht, mit etwas Glück bleiben am Ende der Liste aber wenigstens 2 Millionen fürs DRK.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Mai 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich mag Kleinparteien. Ich wähle die Partei, von der ich der Meinung bin, dass sie meine Interessen am Besten vertreten kann.
> Und die "etablieren" Parteien kann man meiner Meinung nach eh in die Tonne kloppen.



Naja das ist ja individuell und leider bin ich in Leipzig - in dem grün-linken Gebiet umgeben von brauner/blauer Suppe. Mal sehen was da noch passiert.
Die alten Parteien sind halt mäh, werden aber immer noch gewählt.
Das hat auch Auswirkungen auf das Thema hier, aber einfach mal abwarten.


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Mai 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> das Roboter eigentlich nur bei den Jobs konkurrenzfähig wären


Ich hoffe ja persönlich doch noch, dass der Automatisierungs- und Autonomisierungswahn irgendwann mal ein Ende hat, hoffentlich bevor es zu spät ist. 
Spätestens, wenn die breite Masse erkennt, dass  der ganze Automatisierungs-/Autonomisierungskram abseits von stupider Fließband- und ggfs. Akkordarbeit einzig dem Zweck dient, dass sich noch weniger Leute die Taschen noch voller Stopfen können, während immer mehr Leute auf staatliche Sozialtransfers angewiesen sein werden und daher praktisch kein Wohlstand in der breiten Masse mehr vorhanden ist. 

Würde man den Profitspanne nicht zunehmend über Einsparungen beim  Lohn versuchen zu steigern, hätte die breite Masse genug Geld, um auch  menschliche Arbeit zu zahlen.

Aber naja... Scheinbar scheint der Mensch so dermaßen faul zu sein, dass er sich lieber selber abschafft. Bloß sich noch mehr teures und anfälliges SmartHome-Geraffel ins Haus holen, damit man den fetten Hintern nicht mehr zum Lichtschalter, Thermostat etc. bewegen oder zum Staubsaugen schinden muss. Oder man nicht mehr den unmenschlich anstrengenden Griff zum Smartphone machen muss, um mal nach dem Wetter zu schauen. Und wenn ich schon überlege, dass vielen selbst schon der pure Luxus des Autofahrens zu anstrengend ist...


----------



## efdev (30. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> während immer mehr Leute auf staatliche Sozialtransfers angewiesen sein werden und daher praktisch kein Wohlstand in der breiten Masse mehr vorhanden ist.



Das ist aber kein Problem das mit der Automatisierung kommen muss das ist nur die Richtung die wir aktuell eingeschlagen haben weil sich keiner ernsthaft mit "was ist wenn es mal soweit ist" auseinandersetzen möchte.
Aber schön das du gerne alles weiter wie bisher machen willst, am besten gehen wir 200-300 Jahre in der Zeit zurück da musste man sich nicht mal groß um Freizeit kümmern immerhin hat die Arbeit einen völlig erfüllt


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja persönlich doch noch, dass der Automatisierungs- und Autonomisierungswahn irgendwann mal ein Ende hat,



Die Automatisierung geht immer weiter. Heute geht es darum, Informationsverarbeitung weiter zu automatisieren. 
Dann brauchst du keine Versicherungsvertreter mehr oder auch keine Bankberater.
Der Radiologe fällt auch irgendwann weg, denn Computerprogramme werden schon bald in der Lage sein, abnormale Veränderungen im Gewebe besser zu erkennen als es ein Mensch je können wird.
Der Weg zum Pflegeroboter ist dann nicht mehr weit.


----------



## seahawk (30. Mai 2019)

Wobei das Quatsch ist. Da ist es einfacher den Mensch abzuschalten. Die Mehrheit von uns wird kein Pflegeproblem haben, weil wir eingeschläfert werden, da die obere Kaste den Mensch nicht mehr braucht und sich dieser Belastung weitgehend entledigen wird.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Mai 2019)

Da machen aber die Gerichte nicht mit. Selbst wenn es die Leute selber wollen. 

Urteil zum gewuenschten Tod: Ehepaar bekommt keine Suizid-Medikamente | tagesschau.de


----------



## iGameKudan (30. Mai 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Aber schön das du gerne alles weiter wie bisher machen willst, am besten gehen wir 200-300 Jahre in der Zeit zurück da musste man sich nicht mal groß um Freizeit kümmern immerhin hat die Arbeit einen völlig erfüllt


Es gibt einen Unterschied ob man wirklich stupide Fließband- oder Akkordarbeit automatisiert oder ob man eigentlich zumutbare Arbeiten automatisiert weil die Leute sich mittlerweile für alles außer Bürojobs zu schade sind. Es gibt heute nur noch sehr, sehr wenige Jobs die eigentlich wirklich unzumutbar oder sinnlos sind. 

 Jobs die etwas mehr Wissen erfordern stehen nunmal auch leider nicht jedem offen. Am Ende dürfen bis auf wenige glückliche Ausnahmen wieder nur die Arbeiten, die mit einer besonders hohen Intelligenz gesegnet wurden. Und der Rest darf mit Transferleistungen schauen, wie man über die Runden kommt. Für soziale Berufe ist auch nicht jeder geschaffen.

Mal abgesehen davon...


seahawk schrieb:


> Wobei das Quatsch ist. Da ist es einfacher den Mensch abzuschalten. Die Mehrheit von uns wird kein Pflegeproblem haben, weil wir eingeschläfert werden, da die obere Kaste den Mensch nicht mehr braucht und sich dieser Belastung weitgehend entledigen wird.


... das nicht mal so abwegig ist, denn...


DKK007 schrieb:


> Da machen aber die Gerichte nicht mit. Selbst wenn es die Leute selber wollen.


... selbst wenn es aktuell nicht möglich ist, dann schafft man sich halt die entsprechenden Gesetze. Und gibts den Pöbel nicht mehr, bleibt noch mehr Geld übrig. Am Ende argumentiert man über den Umweltschutz... 
Hältst du nicht für möglich? Gab es in China während der Ein-Kind-Zeit auch, wo der Staat an der Tür geklopft hat, die Frau mitgenommen hat und sie einer Zwangsabtreibung unterzogen hat. Da ist es zum Mord auch nicht mehr weit. 

Am Ende bleibt mein Fazit dazu: Der Mensch ist gerade mit Freude dabei, sich selber abzuschaffen bzw. überflüssig zu machen. Die technische Entwicklung läuft aktuell definitiv nicht mehr zum Wohle des Menschen ab...


----------



## efdev (30. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ...



Du gehst halt davon aus das jeder Arbeit wie sie heute vorhanden ist braucht um glücklich zu sein oder um Werte für die  Gesellschaft zu schaffen, ich halt nicht.
Ich glaube auch nicht daran das demnächst alle nur noch auf der Couch liegen und nichts machen werden, weder wenn die Arbeiten automatisiert werden genauso wenig wenn es ein BGE gäbe.

Keine Ahnung inwiefern du schon mal länger nichts gemacht hast aber mir ist bisher noch kein Mensch begegnet der es schafft auf Dauer nichts zu machen und trotzdem glücklich zu sein 
Und ob diese Entwicklung zum Wohle des Menschen abläuft hängt letztendlich davon ab was der Mensch daraus macht (ok damit wird es wohl zum Untergang führen da wir insgesamt nen selten dämlicher haufen sind aber egal )

Allerdings entfernen wir uns allmählich doch etwas weit vom eigentlichen Thema von daher bin ich auch wieder raus


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> ... selbst wenn es aktuell nicht möglich ist, dann schafft man sich halt die entsprechenden Gesetze. Und gibts den Pöbel nicht mehr, bleibt noch mehr Geld übrig. Am Ende argumentiert man über den Umweltschutz...
> Hältst du nicht für möglich? Gab es in China während der Ein-Kind-Zeit auch, wo der Staat an der Tür geklopft hat, die Frau mitgenommen hat und sie einer Zwangsabtreibung unterzogen hat. Da ist es zum Mord auch nicht mehr weit.



China hat aber auch keine Menschenrechte. 

Alles was gegen Art. 1 GG verstoßt bekommt man hier zum Glück nie durch. Das würde das BVerfG nie zulassen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Am Ende dürfen bis auf wenige glückliche Ausnahmen wieder nur die Arbeiten, die mit einer besonders hohen Intelligenz gesegnet wurden. [...} Am Ende argumentiert man über den Umweltschutz...



Arbeitszeit: Sechs-Stunden-Arbeitswoche fuer die Umwelt? | heise online


----------



## Poulton (1. Juni 2019)

Da führt man die Steuerpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip der vergangenen drei Jahrzehnte weiter: Mehr Belastungen fuer Mieter?: Grundsteuer-Plaene von Scholz alarmieren soziale Vermieter | ZEIT ONLINE
:x


----------



## matty2580 (5. Juni 2019)

Die Zahl der Obdachlosen (laut Verband) ist in den letzten Jahren ums Vierfache angestiegen!!!

Gründe dafür waren die stark steigenden Mieten in Deutschland, immer weniger Sozialwohnungen (Leipzig z.B. hatte alle Wohnungen privatisiert), und die gelockerten Mieterrechte. 

Eine Hausverwaltung spricht die fristlose Kündigung der Wohnung normalerweise nach knapp einem Monat aus, wenn die 2. Miete gerade einmal wenige Tage offen ist. Danach reicht ein beauftragter Rechtsanwalt sofort bei Gericht die Räumung ein, und man fliegt spätestens nach 3 Monaten aus der Wohnung.

Die Obdachlosenheime werden aktuell überrannt, und haben gar nicht genug Plätze frei. Neue Obdachlose bekommen meistens erst einmal ein Notbett, was sie nur nachts nutzen können, und müssen durch ständige Nutzung des Notbetts Bedürftigkeit zeigen. Mit viel Glück bekommen sie Monate später ein kleines Zimmer im Obdachlosenheim.

Hier eine Sendung dazu, ab 00:27:30 wird es besonders interessant, wenn der Leiter einer berliner Notunterkunft spricht.
https://daserste.ndr.de/annewill/archiv/Niedriger-Lohn-magere-Rente-was-ist-uns-Arbeit-wert,erste11438.html


Und ja, natürlich sollten die verkauften Wohnungen sofort wieder zurück gekauft werden. Berlin hat viel zu wenig sozialen Wohnraum.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Gründe dafür waren die stark steigenden Mieten in Deutschland, immer weniger Sozialwohnungen (Leipzig z.B. hatte alle Wohnungen privatisiert), und die gelockerten Mieterrechte.


Und Armutsmigration. Ich musste mal in einer Hilfseinrichtung für Obdachlose mithelfen... Selbst die Leute in der Einrichtung haben kein Geheimnis draus gemacht, dass mehr wie 3/4 aller Bedürftigen nichtdeutscher Herkunft sind.


----------



## matty2580 (6. Juni 2019)

Ich helfe öfter im potsdamer Lerchensteig aus, dem größten Abdachlosenheim in Potsdam.
3/4 aller Bewohner sind arbeitende Bürger, die in Potsdam keine Wohnung mehr finden.
Entweder weil sie bei den wenigen großen Vermietern in Ungnade gefallen sind, oder weil ihr Einkommen zu niedrig ist.
Diese Menschen suchen seit Jahren nach bezahlbaren Wohnraum, und haben sich mit ihrem kleinen Zimmerchen im Lerchensteig abgefunden.

D.h. der Großteil des Lerchensteig im mit arbeitenden deutschen Bürgern gefüllt, auch vielen Behinderten, und alten Frauen und Männern.
Die neuen Obdachlosen landen alle im Notbett, über Monate hinweg und bekommen gar kein Zimmer.
Im Notbett darf man sich nur im Zeitraum zwischen 17:00 Uhr - 09:00 Uhr aufhalten, und muss davor/danach den Lerchensteig sofort verlassen.
Das Obdachlosenheim weist also die neuen Obdachlosen ab, weil sie keinen Platz mehr haben!!!

Und Ausländer gibt es dort fast gar keine, nur Menschen mit deutschen Ausweis.
Die sind nämlich nebenan in ** artigen Unterkünften untergebracht......


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich helfe öfter im potsdamer Lerchensteig aus, dem größten Abdachlosenheim in Potsdam.


Da spielt natürlich auch die Örtlichkeit ne Rolle. Hier in Berlin sieht die Geschichte größtenteils anders aus. 
… und osteuropaeisch – Obdachlos in Berlin


----------



## matty2580 (6. Juni 2019)

Mag sein, weil ich mich nicht in Berlin gut auskenne.
Ich habe aber eine Sendung verlinkt, die du dir unbedingt ansehen solltest, wenn dich dass wirklich interessiert.
Der Mann im Publikum der von der Moderatorin befragt wird, ist ein Leiter einer Notunterkunft.
Und seine Worte haben selbst mich erschreckt.  Und so schnell kann mich nichts mehr beeindrucken.... ^^

Wir haben Zustände in Deutschland, die für eine führende Industrienation erschreckend sind.
Ich schäme mich sehr für unser Land....


----------



## seahawk (6. Juni 2019)

Ist es wichtig wo die Menschen herkommen? Wichtig ist dass sie in Armut leben weil anderen Geld mit Wohnraum verdienen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (6. Juni 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist es wichtig wo die Menschen herkommen? Wichtig ist dass sie in Armut leben weil anderen Geld mit Wohnraum verdienen.



Es kommt noch der Faktor Großstadt hinzu. Hat man wenig Geld wohnt man möglichst nicht in der Großstadt. Wenn die Wohnungen verstaatlicht werden werden sie so verkommen wie im Ostblock. Alles wird dann gleichgemacht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es kommt noch der Faktor Großstadt hinzu. Hat man wenig Geld wohnt man möglichst nicht in der Großstadt. Wenn die Wohnungen verstaatlicht werden werden sie so verkommen wie im Ostblock. Alles wird dann gleichgemacht.



Du meinst, im Gegensatz zu den Wohnungen, die die große Immo-AGs absichtlich verkommen lassen, um erstmal die Rendite zu erhöhen durch Reduzierung der Instandsetzungsbudgets, später irgendwann mal eine saftige Modernisierung per Modernisierungsumlage auf die Mieter umzulegen, bis diese die gestiegene Miete nicht mehr zahlen können? Und wo man dann bei der Neuvermietung kräftig an der Preiskurbel drehen kann? 

Es gibt genug Beispiele für gut funktionierenden kommunalen Wohnungsbau, sofern der politische Wille dazu da ist.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juni 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Es kommt noch der Faktor Großstadt hinzu. Hat man wenig Geld wohnt man möglichst nicht in der Großstadt. Wenn die Wohnungen verstaatlicht werden werden sie so verkommen wie im Ostblock. Alles wird dann gleichgemacht.



Was ist an Gleichheit schlecht? Ich finde Gleichheit super, lieber jeder einen RX580 als 2 Leute mit einer 2080ti und 8 ohne Computer.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (6. Juni 2019)

Na dann wandere doch in eines der sozialistischen Paradiese aus.


----------



## endorph1ne (6. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch sind sie:
> 
> „Aufstieg durch Bildung ist ein grosses Maerchen“ - taz.de
> 
> ...



Da kann ich nur von meinen Kommilitonen sprechen die aus einem Niedersächsischem CDU Dorf stammen. Mein gesamter Studiengang ist voll mit denen (Wirtschaftsingenieurwesen) 
Seit dem 4 Lebensjahr ist alles durchgeplant und selbstverständlich: Vollgepackte Bücherregale, Klavierunterricht, Tennis-/Handballunterricht, 2x Urlaub pro Jahr, eigenes Auto mit 18, genug Geld für Nachhilfe/Schulbücher uvm.
Sobald das Studium beginnt zahlen die Eltern dem Kind 1000€ monatlich aus einem Fond den sie zur Geburt angelegt haben.
Neben dem Studium wird dann nicht gearbeitet, man findet sie dann in Veranstaltungen wo "studentisches Consulting" betrieben wird aka. man schüttelt viele Hände und kommt so easy an Praktika und Jobangebote. (Ich gebe zu, hier spricht der pure Neid aus mir)
Die Amerikaner sagen dazu "people are *born on third base* and go through life thinking they *hit a triple* "

Währenddessen rackert sich der Student aus der unteren sozialen Schicht einen ab und muss sich  das meiste allein erarbeiten, weil die Eltern gerade mal genug verdienen um den Haushalt halbwegs normal zu führen. 120€ im Monat für einen Klavierlehrer? 80€ im Monat für einen Nachhilfelehrer? Schön wärs
BAföG abgelaufen? Tja pech gehabt, dann schufte mal 20 Std die Woche und versuch das mal mit dem Studium zu vereinbaren, wird sicher Spaß machen.

Und wehe du suchst eine Wohnung und stammst aus einem Geringverdiener Haushalt, ich habe es selber in Braunschweig bemerkt als ich auf Wohnungssuche war für mein Studium. Im östlichen Ringgebiet möchten alle Wohnen und die Weststadt ist das Exil, wo nur die "bösen bösen" Ausländer hinkommen und Biodeutsche mit geringem Einkommen. Dann hör ich von den Leuten im östlichen immer wieder "wieso Integrieren die sich nicht und leben in ihren eigenen Milieus?"
Na, weil die ganzen Besserverdienener erhöhte Mietpreise hinnehmen nur damit sie nicht neben Murat und Ali wohnen müssen. Die Mieten in dem Gebiet steigen dadurch an, im selben Moment schreien aber alle nach Integration. Wie soll das bitte klappen wenn man alle ins "Exil" steckt, wo sie nur unter sich leben? Für Integration muss auch Platz geschaffen werden.

Bevor mich einige einen Gutmenschen nennen, ich will es auf gar keinen Fall schwarz/weiß darstellen, speziell die Problematik mit ausländischen Mitbürgern die sich nicht integrieren konnten ist nicht nur dem Wohnungsmarkt oder den "deutschen" geschuldet, sondern hat auch viel mit der Kultur, Religion als auch Sturheit/Temperament dieser Leute zu tun. (Bin selber ein Schwarzkopf  und habe mich von vielen Leuten deswegen distanziert) Wenn man in den 60ern zahlreiche Menschen ohne Bildungsabschluss ins Land holt, dann ist es ersichtlich, dass diese Leute sich nicht so Integrationsfähig zeigen, wie ein Akademiker der sich auf die Auswanderung viel besser vorbereiten konnte.

Das ist politisches als auch kulturelles Versagen beider Seiten.


----------



## Poulton (6. Juni 2019)

Zwangsräumung in Hamburg / Pendlerwahnsinn / "IS-Kinder" SPIEGEL TV vom 29.04.2019 | spiegel.tv

Entmietung in Berlin | spiegel.tv


----------



## matty2580 (6. Juni 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Na dann wandere doch in eines der sozialistischen Paradiese aus.


Ein Paradis ist die Bundesrepublik für die unteren 20%-30% nun auch nicht gerade.
Trotz Hartz IV, und gigantischen Sozialausgaben, ist die Zahl der Obdachlosen explodiert, und die Schlangen an den Tafeln werden immer länger.
Solche Zustände hat man in den Benelux-Ländern nicht, auch nicht in Österreich, der Schweiz, Dänemark, oder Skandinavien.


----------



## seahawk (6. Juni 2019)

Dafür haben wir niedrige Einkommenssteuern für Spitzenverdiener.  Toll, nicht?


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

Geleaktes Papier: Berliner Senat will Mieten einfrieren


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juni 2019)

Ich sage da nur: Sozialismus wird kommen.
Vorwärts immer, Rückwärts nimmer.

Viel Spaß dann mit den heruntergekommenen Wohnungen die der Staat hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich sage da nur: Sozialismus wird kommen.
> Vorwärts immer, Rückwärts nimmer.
> 
> Viel Spaß dann mit den heruntergekommenen Wohnungen die der Staat hat.



Na hop hop, dann Wander am besten noch heute aus, bevor morgen der neue "Schutzwall" steht und du nicht mehr aus der "sozialistischen" Hölle rauskommst.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na hop hop, dann Wander am besten noch heute aus, bevor morgen der neue "Schutzwall" steht und du nicht mehr aus der "sozialistischen" Hölle rauskommst.



Wenn Grün/Rot ohne CDU/FDP/AfD an die Macht kommen werde ich das machen müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

Du solltest dir eher über eine Machtübernahme der AfD Gedanken machen.  Braun-Schwarz ist rechnerisch nicht unmöglich. Leider gibt es für Sachsen noch keine aktuellen Zahlen.

So sieht es aber aktuell in Thüringen bezüglich der Koalitionen aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Landtagswahl Thueringen: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2019)

Grad in Thüringen werden die das nicht machen.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Juni 2019)

Wenn hier die (blau)braune Suppe irgendwo was macht, werde ich mich so schnell es geht verziehen. Bei Grün aber bleibe ich. 
Aber auch nur dann wenn sie nicht in den Markt reingrabschen und alles kaputt machen. Abwarten ist da angesagt. Das wird noch dauern bis die da anfangen was zu machen, unsere Politik ist träge wie sonstwas.

Meine Meinung kennt man hier ja


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn hier die (blau)braune Suppe irgendwo was macht, werde ich mich so schnell es geht verziehen. Bei Grün aber bleibe ich.
> Aber auch nur dann wenn sie nicht in den Markt reingrabschen und alles kaputt machen. Abwarten ist da angesagt. Das wird noch dauern bis die da anfangen was zu machen, unsere Politik ist träge wie sonstwas.
> 
> Meine Meinung kennt man hier ja



Das werden die aber machen, siehe geplante Enteignungen in Berlin.
Mir persönlich fügt die AfD weniger Schaden zu als die linken Parteien.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

Wird man ja sehen, wenn die ersten Deportationen stattfinden. Entsprechende Pläne gibt es in rechten Kreisen bereits.


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2019)

Wer hat denn Angst, dass die Grünen was ändern? 
Guckt doch mal nach BW das ist weder die linke Hölle noch das grüne Paradies.

"Der Ministerpräsident von Baden-Württemberg fährt einen Benz, basta"
-Kretschmann

Klingt das nicht wieder ziemlich nach CDU oder SPD?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Angst, dass die Grünen was ändern?
> Guckt doch mal nach BW das ist weder die linke Hölle noch das grüne Paradies.
> 
> "Der Ministerpräsident von Baden-Württemberg fährt einen Benz, basta"
> ...



Wer sagt glaubt den auch bitte das Fäkalien besser sein muss nur weil sie jetzt eben grün ist und nicht braun? Oder duften die Fäkalien bei euch in der Toilette etwa besser, wenn sie durch den Spinat vom Mittag grün statt braun eingefärbt sind? 

Fäkalien bleiben am Ende eben Fäkalien!


----------



## Andregee (7. Juni 2019)

Bis auf ein paar Randthemen wird sich unter den grünen überhaupt nichts ändern da die spätestens sobald sie an der Regierungsspitze stehen erkennen, daß die Finanzwirtschaft den Kurs diktiert und man sich nur halten kann wenn Ideale falls die heute überhaupt noch vorhanden sein sollten, über Board wirft. Sollte es ein grüner tatsächlich wagen, sehr grüne oder linke Kernthemen durchsetzen zu wollen, dauert es sicher nicht lang bis sich dieser mit einem Skandal in der Presse wiederfindet wie Wulf, als er begann das Finanzsystem zu kritisieren. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sparanus (7. Juni 2019)

Gesundheit


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe das schon ähnlich wie du Sparamus, nur gibt es für mich schon einen riesen Unterschied zwischen RRG oder Schwarz-Grün, gerade auf Bundesebene, ich denke nicht, dass es rechnerisch für RRG bei den Wahlen im Osten reichen wird.
Und die CDU wird m.M. nach dafür sorgen, vor allen dingen in Sachsen, das jede Spekulation über eine Schwarz-Braune Koalition im Keim erstickt wird, wenn sie nicht Scharenweise Wähler verlieren will, die dann auch noch zu den Grünen abwandern.

Beim CDU Kretschmer muss man leider auch als CDU Anhänger im Moment Unzerechnungsfähigkeit konstatieren.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und die CDU wird m.M. nach dafür sorgen, vor allen dingen in Sachsen, das jede Spekulation über eine Schwarz-Braune Koalition im Keim erstickt wird, wenn sie nicht Scharenweise Wähler verlieren will, die dann auch noch zu den Grünen abwandern.



Ja, vor der Wahl, aber nach der Wahl, wenns nur mit der AFd reicht, gibt es sicher Stimmen, die dazu raten. Machterhalt ist schließlich alles.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, vor der Wahl, aber nach der Wahl, wenns nur mit der AFd reicht, gibt es sicher Stimmen, die dazu raten. Machterhalt ist schließlich alles.



Umsomehr sich die CDU den Grünen annähert umso mehr Wähler verliert sie.
Das war doch erst der Grund warum die AfD gegründet wurde.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

Aber nach den Wahlen hast du wieder 5 Jahre Zeit, das ist ja der Vorteil.
Was du also vor den Wahlen sagst, spielt keine Rolle.
Ich kann mich da noch gut an die Mehrwertsteuererhöhung erinnern, die die Union wollte, die SPD aber ablehnte. Die kam dann 2007 und zwar auch mit den Stimmen der SPD in der ersten großen Koalition in den 2000er.
Und heute gibt es wieder Stimmen, die eine Erhöhung der Mehrwertsteuer fordern.


----------



## Don-71 (7. Juni 2019)

Du bist mit deinem CDU Bashing auch nicht ernst zu nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (7. Juni 2019)

Die CDU braucht man nicht bashen, das kann sie ganz von selbst.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Juni 2019)

Grüne werden die Enteignung nicht anschieben, sonst bringen sie die gesamte Wirtschaft gegen sich auf mit einem Schlag. 
Keine vernünftige Firma wird in einer Marktwirtschaft arbeiten wollen wo Papa Staat einfach enteignet obwohl die Firma alles tut um zu wachsen und guten Service zu bieten (also kernsanierte Wohnungen die den modernsten Standards entsprechen z.B. und keine Bruchbuden). 

Auch die Investoren werden einen zum Teufel jagen wenn sie merken - huch, hier investiert man und wird dafür in die Eier getreten? Da investiere ich lieber woanders.

Übrigens sind hochwertig sanierte Wohnungen auch den Grünen ganz recht, um Umweltziele zu erreichen - es spricht also dagegen, die zu enteignen die gerade dafür sorgen das der Energieverbrauch der Häuser sinkt. Und das ist bei den Grünen aktuell ein richtig wichtiges Ding, die reiten auf der Welle und werden sich doch nicht selbst ihr eigenes Grab schaufeln in dem sie genau das verhindern, was ihr Wahlkampfthema war.

Wenn AfD was zu sagen hätte, würde sich in dem Bereich nichts tun, vll werden die Luxuswohnungen etwas besser und gleichzeitig günstiger (denn sie erreichen schon die Obergrenze wo das Wachstum langsam aufhört und sich abbremst).

Abwarten ist angesagt, aber bislang siehts seltsam aus. Hoffentlich kriegen wir hier in Sachsen die Leute dazu, nicht mehr braun oder blau zu wählen... oder lieber doch und dann sollen die erstma guggen wie denen alles kaputt gemacht wird von den Nazis, manche Leute brauchen halt einen Arschtritt weil das sonst nicht ankommt


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2019)

Das Browser Ballett hat die Lösung für unsere Wohnprobleme gefunden. 
So können rafgierige Immobilienkonzerne auch weiterhin ungestört spekulieren. 

*Das 1-Quadratmeter-Haus / browser ballett / funk / 2:41min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mOiQyPeeZbY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juni 2019)

Es geht der Vonovia/DW nicht um moderne Standards, sondern um Rendite. Sonst würden sie das auf eigene Kosten machen ohne die Mieter zu vertreiben. 

Geld dafür hätten sie genug. Deutsche Wohnen - Umsatz bis 2018 | Statistik


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Grüne werden die Enteignung nicht anschieben, sonst bringen sie die gesamte Wirtschaft gegen sich auf mit einem Schlag.



Machen sie doch in Berlin.
Ist ne linke Partei.


----------



## cryon1c (7. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es geht der Vonovia/DW nicht um moderne Standards, sondern um Rendite. Sonst würden sie das auf eigene Kosten machen ohne die Mieter zu vertreiben.
> 
> Geld dafür hätten sie genug. Deutsche Wohnen - Umsatz bis 2018 | Statistik



Es ist keine gemeinnützige Organisation, es ist ein Konzern der natürlich auf die Rendite abzielt. Wie erreicht man die? Klar, mit guten Produkten die Leute bezahlen. Hier im Hardwareforum ist alles was in den Signaturen bei uns so steht, mit Gewinnabsicht hergestellt - damit wir nicht nur die Kosten decken sondern auch ordentlich Profit für die Firma generieren die das Produkt an den Kunden bringt. 
Was is nu mit den Leuten los. 
Alles wird effizienter und wir bezahlen das. Bei Lampen, bei Motoren, bei Elektrogeräten die immer weniger verbrauchen für die gleiche Leistung, bei allem. So ist auch Wohnraum keine Ausnahme. Auch Essen ist keine Ausnahme (gute Produkte, sei es Bio oder einfach hochwertige Ware kostet nun mal mehr als das Billigzeugs).

Und natürlich geht es den Wohnungskozernen um moderne Standards. Die lassen sich wunderbar verkaufen, mit dem "grünen" Gefühl oben druff, mit mehr Bequemlichkeit und Sicherheit bei den Wohnungen, das alles muss gemacht werden.

Wir haben hier in Deutschland sehr viele sehr alte Häuser, richtig alte Häuser, die müssen auch mal an die aktuell üblichen Werte angepasst werden und das geht nur über sanieren, wenn man nicht abreißen und neu bauen mag. Und ich bin dafür, das die Wohnungen entsprechend ausgestattet werden und modernisiert bis in den letzten Kellerwinkel - dann haben wir wieder 30-40 Jahre unsere Ruhe, vll noch länger. Das schöne ist ja - wir haben einen massiven Aufwind, richtig viel Kohle, wir können uns das locker leisten - und gerade ist ein guter Zeitpunkt um es zu tun (auch wenns teuer ist da es in einigen Bereichen boomt - Baubranche z.B.). Je eher wir das durchprügeln (also alles modernisieren, Glasfaser verlegen, energetisch sanieren usw.) desto weniger Ärger werden wir später haben. Und das finanzieren wir alle mit, das sollte nicht aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden. Und die Firmen die daran beteiligt sind, dürfen gerne Geld verdienen, daran ist weder was verwerflich noch schlimm.




DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Machen sie doch in Berlin.
> Ist ne linke Partei.




Machen? Nö. die machen nix. Die würden gerne, aber so doof sind die nicht. Die setzen sich 2-3x mit der Lobby zusammen, besprechen alles, ein paar Politiker kriegen bissl was geschenkt, vll. machen die noch ein paar grüne Projekte und Galas und dann ists auch gut.
Grüne sind nicht so links wie man denkt. Die Linke ist links  Grüne haben nen leicht anderen Kurs und das muss sich noch zeigen was davon wirklich umgesetzt wird.


----------



## DKK007 (8. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das finanzieren wir alle mit, das sollte nicht aus Steuergeldern finanziert werden.



Und warum nicht, wenn es doch alle mit finanzieren sollen?? Nur über Steuern ist eine gerechte Verteilung möglich. 
Wobei man da sinnvollerweise noch die Finanztransaktionssteuer und Vermögenssteuer braucht. 

Btw, haben wir hier schon einen sehr hohen Standard, wenn mal in andere Länder schaut, wo es oft nicht mal Strom und fließendes Wasser gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und warum nicht, wenn es doch alle mit finanzieren sollen?? Nur über Steuern ist eine gerechte Verteilung möglich.
> Wobei man da sinnvollerweise noch die Finanztransaktionssteuer und Vermögenssteuer braucht.
> 
> Btw, haben wir hier schon einen sehr hohen Standard, wenn mal in andere Länder schaut, wo es oft nicht mal Strom und fließendes Wasser gibt.
> ...



Warum über Steuern? Das ist kein öffentlicher Grund wie eine Straße oder Parkplatz das man es über Steuergelder querfinanzieren soll. Das ist Privateigentum was von einer oder mehreren Personen gemietet wird und entsprechend von genau denen finanziert wird. Der Besitzer geht in Vorleistung (Erwerb vom Eigentum, Instandhaltung, Sanierung etc.) und legt die Kosten entsprechend um. Wo ist da ein Problem?
Ich vergleiche das mit jeder anderen Ware auf dem Markt, auch Essen und andere Dinge die für das normale Leben unersetzlich sind.  Da steigen die Preise teils auch, ist ja nichts dabei. Inflation, höherer Lebensstandard, höhere Kosten für XYZ, all das spielt für die Ware eine Rolle - wie es halt beim Endkunden ankommt und zu welchem Preis. Da ist eine Wohnung nichts anderes - eine Ware, die aktuell gehandelt wird. 
Das wir Genossenschaften haben und soziale Wohnungen die nicht auf Profit abzielen oder gar mit Kosten verbunden sind, ist ja nicht schlimm. Wir subventionieren doch auch andere Bereiche damit das funktioniert.
Man sollte nur nicht zu hart in den Markt reinlatschen, sonst macht man es kaputt. Der Markt regelt sich selbst, wenn die Städte so weit sind das es sich nicht mehr lohnt in Massen dahin zu pilgern, balanciert sich das wieder aus. 

Und man sollte uns mit Slums irgendwo in Mexiko nicht vergleichen (oder Kolumbien wie mir der Name vom verlinkten Foto sagt). Wir verdienen hier im Monat mehr als die im Jahr, entsprechend sollten wir auch mindestens 12x so viel ausgeben wie die da drüben. Wenn da so eine Bruchbude 100€ im Monat kostet, kann unsere Wohnung hier locker 1200€ kosten. 
Wir sind hier so brutal verwöhnt, wir haben hier für praktisch 0,nix die Wohnungen gemietet die in anderen Teilen der Welt mit entsprechend hoher Lebensqualität locker das mehrfache kosten - das ändert sich alles, alles gleicht sich an. 
Egal wohin ich blicke, Städte die so massiv wachsen und so eine hohe Lebensqualität bieten, kosten überall richtig viel. Egal ob Seoul, Tel Aviv, New York, Paris, London oder meinetwegen auch Moskau (wobei sich hier über den Lebensstandard wenig gutes sagen lässt), sie sind alle eines - irre teuer. Das ist aber nicht vom Himmel gefallen, die Nachfrage schafft diese Preise für ein begrenztes Angebot. Irgendwann kapieren die Leute das es sich nicht lohnt in die Metropole zu ziehen wegen Arbeit, weil man dafür aufm Land ein ganzes Haus mieten kann und trotzdem noch mehr Geld übrig hat. Ganz ohne pendeln.


----------



## matty2580 (8. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Abdachlosenzahlen explodieren (eine Vervierfachung in den letzten Jahren!!!), muss man sich nicht darüber streiten ob Wohnungen eine gute Geldanlage sind oder nicht, sondern wir haben dann ganz andere Probleme.....

Familien mit kleinen Kinder fragen jetzt in Notunterkünften nach einem Schlafplatz für die Nacht, Behinderte, und alte Frauen und Männer.

Solche Zustände haben wir hier mitten in Deutschland, seit Jahren, und es wird noch nicht einmal thematisiert in den Medien, weil es keine Quote bringt, und sich niemand wirklich dafür interessiert.

Auch die Schlangen an den Tafeln werden immer länger, trotz Hartz IV.
Die Leute stellen sich doch nicht stundenlang aus Spass da an, für vergammelte und abgelaufene Lebensmittel, wie altes Brot, und Gemüse was normalerweise im Müllkontainer gelandet wäre.

Deutschland war immer stolz auf seine soziale Marktwirtschaft.
Länder wie die Benelux-Staaten, Österreich, Schweiz, Dänemark, und Skandinavien, haben aber eine viel bessere "soziale" Marktwirtschaft als Deutschland, die auch viel effektiver funktioniert als unsere.

Trotz gigantischer Sozialausgaben  kommt das Geld also nicht bei den armen Menschen an, wo es eigentlich hin sollte.
Alle Parteien sehen nur noch auf die Mitte, weil es da die meisten Wähler gibt, und die Ränder der Gesellschaft fransen immer weiter aus.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn die Abdachlosenzahlen explodieren (eine Vervierfachung in den letzten Jahren!!!), muss man sich nicht darüber streiten ob Wohnungen eine gute Geldanlage sind oder nicht, sondern wir haben dann ganz andere Probleme.....
> 
> Familien mit kleinen Kinder fragen jetzt in Notunterkünften nach einem Schlafplatz für die Nacht, Behinderte, und alte Frauen und Männer.
> 
> ...



In Deutschland gibt es für alle dt. Staatsbürger ohne Einkommen Sozialhilfe. Die müssen sich nur im Amt melden und werden einquartiert. Wenn die sich aber nicht an die Hausregeln halten fliegen die raus. Das ist eher die Ursache bzw, sie wollen nicht in einer Wohnung leben. Es ist aber kein Problem mit Wohnungsnot, nur bekommen diese Leute sehr kleine heruntergekommene Zimmer. Sehe ich aber nicht als Problem.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

Ja und während sich in den Großstädten die Leute so verhalten, vergreisen uns diverse kleine Orte. So viel Hirn sollte man doch haben das man sich woanders hin bewegt wenn es einem zu teuer, zu voll usw. ist in der Großstadt. Einige verstehen das aber irgendwie nicht, warum auch immer.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juni 2019)

Dann verlassen mehr Pflegepersonal  und andere berufe die Großstädte, Stationen werden geschloßen und sogar kinderintensiv Stationen müssen Betten unbelegt bleiben , weil es wenig Personal gibt oder halt wegziehen,wo die sich leisten können gell
(Dann kommen Noch die Altenheime dazu)

Wurden ja  verlinkt


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Einige verstehen das aber irgendwie nicht, warum auch immer.


Ich kann dir sagen warum:

In den Städten sind nunmal die Unis und die gutbezahlten Arbeitsplätze. Auf dem Land verdienst du heutzutage nichts mehr, außer es ist zufälligerweise ein größeres Unternehmen dort ansässig.
Noch darüberhinaus benötigt jede Stadt Personal, das die Berufe ausfüllt um eine Stadt nunmal am Leben zu halten.
Und dass es mehr als genug Orte gibt, in denen die Anbindung an öffentliche Verkehrsmittel hundsmiserabel ist, muss ich jetzt nicht ernsthaft dazuerwähnen?

Tja, aber so ist das halt mit Leuten, die in ihrem eigenem Horizont festsitzen. Ein völlig segmentiertes Weltbild aber dann anderen ein Verständnisproblem andichten wollen.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen warum:
> 
> In den Städten sind nunmal die Unis und die gutbezahlten Arbeitsplätze. Auf dem Land verdienst du heutzutage nichts mehr, außer es ist zufälligerweise ein größeres Unternehmen dort ansässig.
> Noch darüberhinaus benötigt jede Stadt Personal, das die Berufe ausfüllt um eine Stadt nunmal am Leben zu halten.
> ...



Kranke 

und besonders alte und junge pflegebedürftige Menschen sind ja keine Leistungsträger und Menschen die mit solchen Leute  arbeiten ja auch nicht


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich kann dir sagen warum:
> 
> In den Städten sind nunmal die Unis und die gutbezahlten Arbeitsplätze. Auf dem Land verdienst du heutzutage nichts mehr, außer es ist zufälligerweise ein größeres Unternehmen dort ansässig.
> Noch darüberhinaus benötigt jede Stadt Personal, das die Berufe ausfüllt um eine Stadt nunmal am Leben zu halten.
> ...



In der aktuellen Arbeitswelt, wo immer mehr Home Office Jobs existieren, immer mehr automatisiert wird (ein Kraftwerk rennt gerade mir 15-20 Leuten z.B.) macht es keinen Sinn die Städte vollzustopfen.
Studenten sind übrigens da gar kein Faktor. Sie leben in WG's, bewohnen also irre teure riesige Wohnungen mit 3-8 Personen oder sind in Wohnheimen und haben gar keine Auswirkungen auf die Mietwohnungen für kleine Familien oder Singles - welche Familie braucht bitte ne 180m² Wohnung mit 5 Zimmern und 2 Bädern? Dazu verstopfen die Studenten die Städte nicht dauerhaft, nach dem Abschluss ziehen sie weiter.

In der Stadt verdienst du zwar richtig gut, darfst aber auch richtig kräftig draufzahlen. Für das was man aktuell in Großstädten wie München, Frankfurt oder Köln für eine Wohnung bezahlt, kriegt man 50km weiter schon ein Haus. Ich kann ja verstehen das Leute in die Städte gehen für die es keine Jobs auf dem Land geben kann allein schon wegen Bevölkerungsdichte (du kannst einen Chirurgen halt nicht in der übelsten Pampa halten wo das nächste Krankenhaus wo der arbeiten könnte 50km weit weg ist), aber warum der Rest da hinrammelt, das verstehe ich nicht.

Kleinstädte sind auch schon im Koma je nach Gebiet, es trifft ja nicht nur Dörfer. Dort hast du Leerstand, der Vermieter gibt dir noch Champagner und Blumen wenn du da was größeres mieten willst. Und Leute generieren Jobs. Sobald es da Leute gibt, wird da auch der Bedarf an Dienstleistungen usw. steigen. 

Jeder mit etwas Hirn weiß doch - die Großstädte sind voll, die sind nicht aus Gummi, die Straßen werden nicht breiter nur weil man dort leben will, die Wohnungen fallen nicht vom Himmel, der Stau wird nicht kleiner und billiger wirds nicht. Was bringt einem 50% mehr Lohn in der Stadt wenn die passende Wohnung 3x so teuer ist? Hast am Ende auch nix gekonnt, dir bleibt genau so viel Geld übrig.  Und dann motzen die Leute noch über Lärm, Dreck, schlechte Luft und verstopfte Straßen in den Städten, obwohl sie selbst dazu beitragen.
Landflucht ist ein Thema und auch das regeln die Leute selbst und der Markt - der eben von den Leuten geschaffen wird, nicht von der Politik oder sonstigen Firmen.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Juni 2019)

Auf dem Land hast du keine Jobs, außer du verdingst dich als Landwirt oder als Ladenhüter irgendwo in eine der ja sehr zukunftsträchtigen, kleinen Dorfläden oder als - natürlich topbezahlter - Verkäufer im Supermarkt. Es gibt zwar auch Firmen, die auf dem Land ihre Standorte unterhalten, aber nicht überall.

Und eine Stadt besteht ja nicht nur aus Chirurgen. Angestellte in Kaufhäusern, Kaufleute aller Art, Pflegekräfte, usw. eventuell auch noch mit Kindern.
Wenn die sich von ihrem Durchschnittsgehalt keine Wohnung mehr leisten können, hat die Stadt eben ein Problem. Sind ja nicht nur die gutbezahlten Berufe. Meinst du eine 500-Seelen-Kaff auf dem Land bietet Stellen für 100-200 Erwerbssuchende? Denen bleibt auch nichts anderes übrig, als in die Stadt zu ziehen oder zumindest bis da hinzupendeln.

Oder kuck dir die vielen Eigenbedarfanmeldungen an - da werden Rentner die Wohnung gekündigt, in denen sie schon jahrzehntelang gelebt haben. 
Das Problem kommt nicht allein von den Leuten, es ist irgendwo auch hausgemacht, die übermäßige Verprivatisierung hat seit den 90ern Wohnraum immer unerschwinglicher werden lassen, noch dazu wurde Geld lieber in sinnlose Großprojekte, wie einen Bahnhof, ein Konzerthaus oder einen Flughafen, verpulvert.^^


----------



## matty2580 (8. Juni 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es für alle dt. Staatsbürger ohne Einkommen Sozialhilfe. Die müssen sich nur im Amt melden und werden einquartiert. Wenn die sich aber nicht an die Hausregeln halten fliegen die raus. Das ist eher die Ursache bzw, sie wollen nicht in einer Wohnung leben. Es ist aber kein Problem mit Wohnungsnot, nur bekommen diese Leute sehr kleine heruntergekommene Zimmer. Sehe ich aber nicht als Problem.


So viel komprimierten Quatsch habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen.....

Bitte lese erst einmal wenigstens meine Posts in den Thread hier, wenn du schon mitreden willst.

Wer arbeiten kann bekommt in Deutschland ALG 2 und keine Soziialhilfe.
Nur kranke, behinderte, oder alte Menschen bekommen Sozialhilfe oder eine Rente.

Ich engagiere mich öfter im Lerchensteig (dem größten Obdachlosenheim in Potsdam).
Die Masse dort sind arbeitende Bürger, die bei den meisten Vermietern in Ungnade gefallen sind, oder zu wenig verdienen.
In Berlin sieht es ähnlich aus, wobei angeblich der Ausländeranteil sehr hoch sein soll.

Ein Wohnung wollen aber alle haben, und suchen da schon seit Jahren nach!!!


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu verstopfen die Studenten die Städte nicht dauerhaft, nach dem Abschluss ziehen sie weiter.



Richtig, es kommen ja keine neuen Studenten dazu.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja und während sich in den Großstädten die Leute so verhalten, vergreisen uns diverse kleine Orte. So viel Hirn sollte man doch haben das man sich woanders hin bewegt wenn es einem zu teuer, zu voll usw. ist in der Großstadt. Einige verstehen das aber irgendwie nicht, warum auch immer.



Zum einen kosten Umzüge Geld, das hat man als HartzIVer nicht (und nein, dass Jobcenter zahlt keinen Cent, solange es nicht für einen Job ist. Und selbst dann entbrennt ein Papierkampf sondergleichen, der wirklich nur für jemanden, dessen Zeit 0 Cent/Stunde wert ist, etwas einbringt). Als Obdachloser ohne Eigentum wäre es natürlich vergleichsweise einfach, Obdachlose kriegen aber unabhängig vom Geld in der Regel keine Wohnung, weil niemand an sie vermieten will. Das ist, neben der Notversorgung, einer der Standbeine von Obdachlosenhilfen: Sie bieten erstmal sowas wie eine feste Anschrift und eine Dusche, mit der man dann hoffentlich irgendwo einen Scheißjob bekommt und mit einem Scheißjob und sauber kann man dann versuchen, eine Wohnung zu bekommen. Aber nicht in Berlin oder irgend einen anderen größeren Stadt, wo es Jobs gibt => Teufelskreis

Zwischen beiden Zuständen gibt es eine schmale Lücke, in der man sowieso schon vieles verkauft hat und relativ leicht umziehen könnte, aber von Vermietern nicht sofort die Tür gezeigt bekommt. Problem hier: Wer dann auf eins der verlassenen Käffer zieht, verlässt sich nicht nur sein gesamtes bisheriges Umfeld zugunsten völliger Einsamkeit, sondern entscheidet sich damit bewusst für ein Leben als Hartzer bis ans Ende seiner Tage. Denn die Käffer sind ja wegen Jobmangel tot (und die Städte deswegen überlaufen)
Und allen Vorurteilen zum Trotz stirbt die Hoffnung eben doch zuletzt und auch Langzeitarbeitslose zerstören sich nicht aktiv die letzte Chance auf ein Zukunft, egal wie klein die auch sein mag.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Studenten sind übrigens da gar kein Faktor. Sie leben in WG's, bewohnen also irre teure riesige Wohnungen mit 3-8 Personen oder sind in Wohnheimen und haben gar keine Auswirkungen auf die Mietwohnungen für kleine Familien oder Singles - welche Familie braucht bitte ne 180m² Wohnung mit 5 Zimmern und 2 Bädern? Dazu verstopfen die Studenten die Städte nicht dauerhaft, nach dem Abschluss ziehen sie weiter.



Deswegen haben Uni-Städte auch durch die Bank weg die niedrigsten Mieten Deutschlands. Nicht. 




> In der Stadt verdienst du zwar richtig gut, darfst aber auch richtig kräftig draufzahlen. Für das was man aktuell in Großstädten wie München, Frankfurt oder Köln für eine Wohnung bezahlt, kriegt man 50km weiter schon ein Haus. Ich kann ja verstehen das Leute in die Städte gehen für die es keine Jobs auf dem Land geben kann allein schon wegen Bevölkerungsdichte (du kannst einen Chirurgen halt nicht in der übelsten Pampa halten wo das nächste Krankenhaus wo der arbeiten könnte 50km weit weg ist), aber warum der Rest da hinrammelt, das verstehe ich nicht.



Beim Verstehen kann man nicht helfen, aber wie schon mehrfach genannt: Auf dem Land gibts für die anderen auch keine Jobs. Jedenfalls nicht flächendeckend, sondern nur mal hier mal da. Das mag für jemanden, der die Welt nur als Suchmaschine aus dem Home Office kennt, nach viel aussehen, aber für jemanden der in den letzten 5 Jahren drei Jobs hatte und auch in Zukunft nur befristete Verträge zu erwarten hat, macht es einen großen Unterschied, ob es in 50 km Umkreis um seine (neue) Wohnung 2 potentielle Arbeitsplätze für jemanden mit seiner Qualifikation gibt oder 2000. Ich habe nach meinem letzten Umzug 3-4 Jahre gebraucht, bis ich die Kosten desselben wieder rein hatte und wäre der neue Job nach der Probezeit geplatzt, hätte ich keine Möglichkeit gehabt, für ein noch-so-gutes Folgeangebot noch einmal umzuziehen. Und ich gehör schon zu den Leuten, die mit Geld umgehen können und wissen, was sparen ist. Ein Großteil der ärmeren 50% in diesem Land lebt von der Hand in den Mund und muss für einen Umzug einen Kredit aufnehmen. Das macht man nicht, wenn nur ein einziger Fehler (egal ob ein eigener in der Probezeit, einer der neuen Firmenleitung auf geschäftlicher Ebene, der zu Personalabbau führt oder ein Charakter-Fehler des neuen Chefs, der einen so wieder auf die Straße setzt) bedeutet, dass man gar nichts mehr hat. Wenn man in eine Stadt zieht, bestehen trotz allem deutlich bessere Chancen, irgend eine andere Einkommensquelle an Land zu ziehen.
=> "in Städte" ziehen mehr Leute um, "aufs Land" zieht, außer Bonzen in die Speckgürtel, so gut wie niemand => es gibt eine Nettobewegung in die Städte, auch wenn viele da gar nicht leben wollen.



> Sobald es da Leute gibt, wird da auch der Bedarf an Dienstleistungen usw. steigen.



Soviel zur BWLer-Theoriesicht. In der Praxis wird aber kein armer Schlucker in Vorleistung gehen, in der Hoffnung, dass ihm genug Nachfolgen. Und der Osten ist auch reich an Beispielen dafür, dass staatliche Vorarbeit den Mechanismus nicht anstoßen kann.



> Was bringt einem 50% mehr Lohn in der Stadt wenn die passende Wohnung 3x so teuer ist?



Siehe oben: 1000 € statt 0 € sind nicht 50% mehr Lohn, auch nicht 500% und auch nicht 5000%, sondern der Unterschied zwischen Lohn und gar nichts. 3x mal höhere Mieten sind "nur 3x" höher. Aber dagegen kann man ja versuchen, was zu tun.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

@Threshold Die bleiben aber auch nicht, die Zahl der Studenten wächst zwar, aber sie sind nur auf der Durchreise in den Städten. Gerade in meiner alten Stadt - Chemnitz, da bleibt doch keiner freiwillig nach dem der von der TU Chemnitz runter ist (egal ob mit Abschluss oder ohne).
Die Studenten haben keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf den Markt, vor allem weil sie kein Geld haben und eh nur für wenige Jahre mieten, dazu WGs und Wohnheime nutzen - das ist eine ganz eigene Kategorie die nicht viel mit dem normalen Mieter (aka Familie) zu tun hat. Weder was Geld/Zahlungskraft noch Mietdauer, Ansprüche und Interessen angeht.

Zum Rest: ich rede hier nicht über 100-Mann Dörfer. Ich rede über Kleinstädte - in Sachsen sind das unsere berüchtigten blau-wählenden Orte wie Görlitz, Plauen, Werdau usw.  Klar gibt es da Jobs. Die Leute da wollen auch essen, sich die Haare schneiden lassen oder ihr Auto repariert haben ohne dafür XY Kilometer fahren zu müssen. Aber nö, jeder denkt das der in der Großstadt ein viel besseres Angebot bekommt was den Job angeht, ist auf dem Papier ja viel mehr. Nur dann haut einem die Realität zwischen die Beine - mit der Miete und anderen Preisen die deutlich höher sind einfach weil die Stadt an sich teuer ist und entsprechend die Preisgestaltung überall angepasst wird. 
Warum also nicht über Städte reden die so zwischen 5.000 und 100.000 Einwohnern haben? Da sind die Mieten billig (es sei denn diese Stadt ist der direkte Nachbar einer Großstadt), es gibt trotzdem alles - Nachtleben, Kunst, Arbeit,  Platz, genug Parkplätze, alles was halt das Leben angenehm macht, ohne die Nachteile von vollgestopften Großstädten wie Lärm und Dreck?

Die Landflucht wird sich automatisch wieder umkehren wenn die Großstädte den Leuten nicht mehr das angenehme Leben bieten was sie dort suchen. Klar habe ich den Luxus von einem Home Office und zwar Vollzeit praktisch, ich kann irgendwo in Thailand am Strand liegen mit nem Cocktail und würde trotzdem genau so viel Geld bekommen. Muss ich aber nicht. Aber ich verstehe immer noch nicht warum die Leute in die Großstädte rammeln obwohl sie ganz genau wissen - da geht die Hälfte vom Lohn gleich für die Miete drauf, Umzug in der Stadt kann man sich in einigen Jahren nicht mehr leisten wenn man schlecht verdient, es ist laut, dreckig, voll, Parkplatz suchen ist immer ein Abenteuer, um Grün zu sehen muss man in den Park rammeln oder die Stadt verlassen (und teils weit fahren wenn man Ruhe will!) und dafür zahlt man noch zu viel (relativ, aber wer nix verdient, darf halt auch keine Ansprüche stellen). 

Fakt ist - die Städte sind halt nicht aus Gummi. Wohnungen gibts da zu wenige um den Zuzug aufzunehmen. Und bei der aktuellen Lage dauert das bauen auch ewig und 3 Tage. Ergebniss: die Leute werden aufhören in die Städte zu rammeln weils einfach zu voll wird. Oder wir werden Großstädte wie Seoul haben - irre groß, voll mit Workaholics, mit riesigen leeren Flächen, etlichen Millionen an Bewohnern und trotzdem Staus, Dreck, schlechter Luft und angepissten Leuten, egal wie gut es der Stadt an sich geht und was da an Geld schwimmt. 
Aktueller Trend ist ja - mehr Umweltbewusstsein, weg vom pendeln (also Job suchen wo man wohnt und nicht 50km weiter), weg vom Auto an sich, gesünder leben etc. All das ist nicht mit Mega-Metropolen zu realisieren einfach weil die nicht effizient genug sind - wir haben hier doch mehr als genug Fläche, alles ist supergeil angebunden und um die Ecke (das Land ist recht klein). Der Trend wird sich fortsetzen und die Stadtbewohner werden da auch Druck machen damit sie nicht komplett überrannt werden und damit zwischen den Metropolen kein Niemandsland entsteht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Alles ist super geil angebunden?
Äh nein?!?


----------



## Tengri86 (8. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alles ist super geil angebunden?
> Äh nein?!?



Ich brauche 2 Stunden  mit zug/Bus und heute wird es  wegen Verspätung -> 3 Stunden. 

Auch noch Ruhrpott ^^


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Mein Dad auch, mit dem Auto 35 Minuten mit dem ÖPNV 1:45 pro Strecke. (Rhein/Ruhr) 
So oft und gerne ich dafür plädiere das Auto stehen zu lassen, das kann man von keinem verlangen.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2019)

Die verkorkste bundesdeutsche Verkehrspolitik der letzten Jahrzehnte spielt bei dem Thema auch mit rein. Auch wenn schonmal vor mehreren Seiten gebracht: Landesentwicklung - Der lange Weg zur Metropolregion Berlin-Brandenburg
besonders interessant daraus:


> [...]
> Grundsätzlich ist es wichtig, dass die Entwicklung von Berlin und Brandenburg entlang der großen Eisenbahnstrecken erfolgt, also die wir schon seit dem 19. Jahrhundert haben. Wir haben viele Städte in Brandenburg, die entwickelt werden können, wo Menschen hinziehen können, die Kapazitäten haben, und deshalb ist es wichtig, dass wir diese Trassen stärken und nicht das Land dazwischen zersiedeln.“
> [...]
> „Es ist beschämend, dass der deutsche Staat 75 Jahre nach Kriegsende die Kriegsfolgen in seiner eigenen Hauptstadt nicht beseitigt hat. Man darf sich wundern. Damit meine ich vor allem, dass im Sommer 1945 die sowjetische Besatzungsmacht in der Ostzone die zweiten Gleise demontierte, auch bei der Berliner S-Bahn. Und jeder, der mit der S-Bahn von Berlin nach Potsdam fährt, weiß: Dort ist nur ein Gleis. Da kann man nicht sagen: Das sind die bösen Russen gewesen, sondern das ist einfach eine verquälte Verkehrspolitik, die es seit 1990 nicht geschafft hat, das zweite Gleis dort wieder aufzubauen.“
> ...


Fehlt nur noch, dass auf den Strecken die damals ebenfalls demontierte Oberleitung noch nicht wieder steht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Nur als Frage, welche S Bahn Strecke in Berlin ist eingleisig?
Grade aus Berlin höre ich, dass die Leute sich kein Auto kaufen weil man es nicht braucht. Hier Rhein/Ruhr vollkommen undenkbar.


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur als Frage, welche S Bahn Strecke in Berlin ist eingleisig?


Die Berliner S-Bahn rollt der Geschichte hinterher - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost
Berlin und Brandenburg: Gewaltiges Investitionsprogramm fuer den Bahnverkehr - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Danke, interessant. War schon sehr oft in Berlin, aber das hatte ich nie im Blick.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

2h im Pott eiern? In der Zeit hat man das Bundesland bereits verlassen egal wohin man fährt  hier is alles gut angebunden außer Chemnitz - da fährt noch die reichsbahn mit Holzsitzen und ohne Steckdosen  Generell braucht man ein Auto nur wenn man was transportieren mag oder im schichtdienst i-wo in der Pampa arbeitet. So viel dazu.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Red keinen Müll, ich bin ja selbst kontra Auto, aber es ist so, wenn man 2 S Bahnen nehmen muss und beim umsteigen 20 Minuten wartet.


----------



## cryon1c (8. Juni 2019)

ICE? Pendler - BahnCard und Abfahrt. Das lohnt sich teils schon für Veranstaltungen ab und an, für Pendler sowieso


----------



## Poulton (8. Juni 2019)

Ja genau, zum Pendeln zum Arbeitsplatz in der Stadt nutzt man einen ICE. Ein echter cryon1c-Post mal wieder. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich rede über Kleinstädte - in Sachsen sind das  unsere berüchtigten blau-wählenden Orte wie Görlitz, Plauen, Werdau usw.   Klar gibt es da Jobs.


In Verbindung damit:


cryon1c schrieb:


> alles ist supergeil angebunden und um die Ecke (das Land ist recht klein).


Nach bahn.de: Görlitz nach Dresden Hbf zwischen 1,25 und 1,5h einfache Strecke.
Plauen nach Leipzig schon über 2h einfache Strecke, nach Jena ebenso.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Juni 2019)

Jep 370€ im Monat zzgl. ÖPNV Kosten falls das City Ticket in deiner Stadt nicht gilt.


----------



## Threshold (8. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> @Threshold Die bleiben aber auch nicht, die Zahl der Studenten wächst zwar, aber sie sind nur auf der Durchreise in den Städten. Gerade in meiner alten Stadt - Chemnitz, da bleibt doch keiner freiwillig nach dem der von der TU Chemnitz runter ist (egal ob mit Abschluss oder ohne).



Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.
Du sagst, dass es immer mehr Studenten werden und die brauchen Wohnraum. Ergo steigt die Nachfrage.
Ob die Studenten irgendwann fertig werden, spielt dabei keine Rolle, da neue nachkommen und es insgesamt mehr werden.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir doch selbst.
> Du sagst, dass es immer mehr Studenten werden und die brauchen Wohnraum. Ergo steigt die Nachfrage.
> Ob die Studenten irgendwann fertig werden, spielt dabei keine Rolle, da neue nachkommen und es insgesamt mehr werden.



Deren Zahl wächst aber nicht so schnell und macht sich in einer Millionenschweren Metropole wie Berlin nicht bemerkbar. Die Berliner merken nicht mal so was wie die Twitchcon, die 20.000 die da über das Wochenende extra angereist sind - nicht mal die Taxifahrer wussten das und die kriegen alles mit was so los is. 
Die paar tausend Studenten die extra pro Jahr kommen, fallen nicht auf bei der Größe. Da kannste solche Städte wie Jena nehmen, da macht sich das bemerkbar. 
Dafür geht die Anzahl der Azubis zurück, das gleicht es noch mal aus - die, die früher zur Ausbildung angereist kamen, studieren nun. Insgesamt vermehren sich die Studenten aber nicht, die Masse an denen, die dahin kommen, sind arbeitende Menschen und die glauben komischerweise dran, das es denen in der vollgestopften Großstadt besser geht, nur weil sie da etwas mehr verdienen als bei sich in den günstigen Regionen. Und die holt die Realität sehr schnell und sehr hart ein, wenn die eine Wohnung besichtigen und da sind 100 andere die dies ebenfalls tun, dann klingelt es auch bei denen so langsam. Aber sie wollen trotzdem das halbe Einkommen für die Wohnung abdrücken, für eine Wohnung die so viel kostet wie ein Haus in der Gegend wo sie herkamen.
Und denen sollte man klar machen - yo, das Boot ist voll, halt, stop, macht bei euch in der Region was und lebt in Ruhe und Luxus.


@Poulton
Bahncard 100 kostet im Abo 406€ im Monat, mit dem Auto pendeln ist je nach Strecke wesentlich teurer, die Bahncard kann man dafür auch für alles andere nutzen was man so anfahren mag und klar nimmst du den ICE mit dem Ding. 

Wenn man schon pendelt, dann ist das Ziel dabei ja - so wenig Zeit wie nötig unterwegs verschwenden. Es geht nicht immer um Geld sparen, Zeit ist viel wertvoller als Geld. Dazu fährt man wesentlich umweltfreundlicher als mit dem Auto und stopft die Städte nicht voll mit dem Blechpanzer, der da eben den ganzen Arbeitstag rumsteht und Platz wegnimmt. 
Leipzig - Berlin = 75min. 
Dresden-Leipzig - 70min. 
Gießen - Frankfurt - ~50min, egal ob ICE oder RE (war in der Ecke, kenne die Strecke auch ganz gut).
Und das sind keine kurzen Strecken. Die sind mit dem Auto weder schneller noch günstiger auf dauer. So viel zum pendeln. Was hier schlecht angebunden ist, sind Kuhkäffer mit 200 Einwohnern, wo 70% davon Rentner sind und die anderen 20% vor Ort arbeiten, der Rest fährt fröhlich Zug. Und Schienenverkehr ist für Pendler auf der ganzen Welt das erste Mittel und sehr oft das mit fettem Abstand das schnellste was sie nehmen können.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juni 2019)

@cryon1c.

Wer soll sich die 406euro abo Bahncard100 leisten ?

Also wenn ich Bahncard100 hätte,
würde ich trotzdem  2 stunden nach hause brauchen.^^

Start Bahnhof fährt keine ICE
1 Umstieg Bahnhof fährt auch keine ICE
2 Umstieg fährt eine.. aber der S bahn kommt vorher und bin früher zuhause. (Die zeiten passen schon mal gar net und hätten sowieso gleiche fahrtzeit)
3 Bus ^^

Das war mein Rückfahrt und Hinfahrt ist das gleiche nur das ich laufen muss weil mit bus lohnt sich nicht


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2019)

Raffst du es nicht?
Pendeln ist idR nicht HBF zu HBF. Ich hab eine BC100 und mache jede Woche meine 1200km und die beiden S Bahn Strecken zzgl. Umsteigezeiten dauern unverhältnismäßig lange wenn man die Strecke betrachtet.


----------



## Tengri86 (9. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Raffst du es nicht?
> Pendeln ist idR nicht HBF zu HBF. Ich hab eine BC100 und mache jede Woche meine 1200km und die beiden S Bahn Strecken zzgl. Umsteigezeiten dauern unverhältnismäßig lange wenn man die Strecke betrachtet.



Der lebt halt in seinem Bubble Blase  
lass ihm doch


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aktueller Trend ist ja - mehr Umweltbewusstsein, weg vom pendeln (also Job suchen wo man wohnt und nicht 50km weiter), weg vom Auto an sich, gesünder leben etc. All das ist nicht mit Mega-Metropolen zu realisieren einfach weil die nicht effizient genug sind - wir haben hier doch mehr als genug Fläche, alles ist supergeil angebunden und um die Ecke (das Land ist recht klein). Der Trend wird sich fortsetzen und die Stadtbewohner werden da auch Druck machen damit sie nicht komplett überrannt werden und damit zwischen den Metropolen kein Niemandsland entsteht.


Wie du schon sagst, der Trend geht zu mehr Umweltbewusstsein. Und was machen die Leute mit Jobs mit normalem Lohnniveau, die die aus deiner Sicht bezahlbaren, in der Realität aber zunehmend zu hohen Mieten nicht mehr zahlen können, die es in großen Städten aber genauso braucht und gibt? Verlangst du dann ernsthaft, anstatt ortsnah zu wohnen, dass jeder erstmal mindestens zwei Stunden am Tag pendelt, wenn nicht noch mehr? Während die HomeOffice-Hipster eh den ganzen Tag nur in ihrer Bude hocken und zeitlich flexibler sind? Und was ist mit den Leuten, die in irgendeiner Form auf Hartz IV angewiesen sind und durch deine Vorstellungen verdrängt werden?

Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp: Berlin ist so groß, dass selbst innerhalb des Stadtgebietes Arbeitswege von deutlich mehr wie 45 Minuten pro Richtung nichts Unnormales sind. Für alle die sehr früh oder sehr spät arbeiten müssen fällt Wohnen im Randgebiet oder außerhalb Berlins sowieso aus, da das Nachtangebot sowieso relativ stark ausgedünnt ist, in den Randgebieten noch stärker ausgedünnt ist und die Verbindung in die Gebiete innerhalb des Berliner Speckgürtels mit der Ausnahme nach Potsdam in den Nächten Sonntag/Montag zu Donnerstag/Freitag nachts völlig eingestellt ist. Genau wie viele Anbindungen innerhalb Berlins entfallen oder sich stark verlängern, da in den Nächten Sonntag/Montag bis Donnerstag/Freiheit die S-Bahn ersatzlos und die U-Bahn mit Ersatz durch Busse eingestellt ist.

Was denkst du, wie witzig das für wirklich früh Arbeitende ist, aufgrund langer Taktraten und eines stark ausgedünnten Liniennetzes, wodurch die Umsteigezeiten und Laufwege explodieren (außer im Ausnahmefall einer Direktverbindung oder Anschlusssicherung brauche ich, egal vom Einsatzort, immer ne Stunde oder deutlich mehr) und wo man im Zweifelsfall die Wahl zwischen 25 Minuten zu früh oder fünf Minuten zu spät hat, mehrere Stunden vor Arbeitsbeginn aufzustehen, ohne Freizeitanteil? Ohne Zeitreserve für eventuelle Ausfälle oder Störungen? Oder für Leute ist, die WIRKLICH spät Feierabend haben und dann ne Stunde nach Hause brauchen? Weil die Fahrtzeiten selbst innerhalb Berlins so lang sind?

Ein auch Nachts so dicht ausgebautes ÖPNV-Netz wie am Tag, und das bis in die Randbezirke, ist wirtschaftlich Schwachsinn,  unbezahlbar und ändert an den ausufernden Fahrtzeiten nichts. Man zwingt  solche Leute, die sich relativ zentral und gut angebundene Wohnungen nicht mehr leisten können, quasi zur motorisierten Individualmobilität - oder zum Aufgeben eines relaltiv großen Teils der Lebensqualität, weil man die halbe Freizeit mit dem Arbeitsweg verbringt. Die Problematiken zunehmende Arbeitsweglänge und schlechte  ÖPNV-Anbindung zu Randzeiten ist zudem gewiss kein Berlin-spezifisches  Problem - im Gegenteil...

Das passt nicht mit dem Gedanken des Umweltbewusstseins zusammen. Eine Lösung, um den individuellen Verkehr zu reduzieren, mehr Leute zum ÖPNV zu bewegen und bestenfalls fußläufige oder radläufige Entfernungen zu haben ist wohnortnahes Arbeiten (gut, wird bei Leuten wie mir schwierig, ich habe ständig wechselnde Orte für Arbeitsbeginn und Ende). 

Und nicht, dass nur noch die reichen Leute in den Innenstädten wohnen, die sowieso genug Geld für (Elektro-)Autos und die entstehenden  Nebenkosten (höhere Sprit- und Parkgebühren, über die man Autofahren  finanziell unattraktiv zu machen versucht) haben und daher von keinerlei Einschränkungen betroffen sind. Während man das Fußvolk zu irre langen Arbeitswegen zwingt und obendrein die Flexibilität sowie Unabhängigkeit von Dritten wegen der zunehmenden Unbezahlbarkeit des Autos einschränkt, weil ÖPNV dort generell Einschnitte bedeutet? Gerade in Randgebieten?
Neue Verkehrsanalyse: Hohe Mieten treiben die Berliner in den Stau | Berliner Zeitung

Die im Bundesdurchschnitt höchsten Mieten in Relation zum Einkommen passt nicht zusammen. Das kapierst du in deiner Home Office-Suchmaschinenwelt scheinbar nicht. Es gibt hier keinen Bedarf an immer teureren Wohnungen, es gibt einen Bedarf an günstigerem Wohnraum, durch den Normalverdiener nicht drohen sich zu verschulden, in Altersarmut zu geraten oder keinen Spaß mehr am Leben haben können, weil man kein Geld mehr hat, um sich auch mal eine Annehmlichkeit leisten zu können. Nach einer Faustregel empfohlen sind ca. 1/3 Wohnkosten am Nettoeinkommen. 

Nur mal so anhand des Beispiels Friedrichshain-Kreuzberg mit Daten aus 2017 - 16,38% aller Haushalte hatten 1501-2000€ zur Verfügung, 7,66% nur 1301-1500€, 17,32% 900-1300€ und 11,43% weniger wie 900€. Oder auf gut Deutsch: ca. 16,38% aller Haushalte dürften eigentlich bloß bei höchstens 666€ landen - und die Haushalte mit entsprechend weniger Einkommen auch entsprechend weniger Wohnkosten. Das ist schon mittlerweile sehr, sehr unrealistisch.

Die Betonung liegt auf Haushalte... Nicht pro-Kopf-Einkommen. Selbst in Steglitz-Zehlendorf liegt der Anteil an Haushalten mit 2000€ oder weniger mit  etwa 41% (15,58% (1501-2000€), 6,26% (1301-1500€), 11,67% (900-1300€) und 7,24% (unter 900€)), erstaunlich hoch. Und das in dem Bezirk, dem die höchsten sozialen Standards zugesprochen werden. In Mitte siehts mit ca. 55% (16,17% (1501-2000€), 7,0% (1301-1500€), 16,4% (900-1300€) und 14,99% (unter 900€)) richtig übel aus. Oder Neukölln mit insgesamt 57% (16,55% (1501-2000€), 8,33% (1301-1500€), 19,25% (900-1300€) und 12,87% (unter 900€)).
Datenauswertung: Berliner verdienen mehr - Trotzdem steigt Armutsrisiko | Berliner Zeitung

Wohin die ausufernden Mietpreise mittlerweile führen...
Mietpreise in Berlin: So viel Gehalt geben Berliner fuer ihre Mieten aus | Berliner Zeitung
Experten: Groessere UEberschuldungs-Gefahr durch hoehere Mieten - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Große Wohnungsvermieter stopfen sich hingegen auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit die Taschen voll. Über Selbstverständlichkeiten, wie Instandhaltungs- und einfachsten Modernisierungsarbeiten (Wärmedämmung, moderne Stromanlage, zeitgemäßer Internetanschluss), bei denen ein Preisaufschlag in aktuellen Höhen und auf solch eine (quasi unbegrenzte) Dauer sowieso eine Frechheit ist. Und Überflüssigkeiten, die einzig dem Zweck dienen die Kosten und damit die Umlagen noch weiter in die Höhe zu treiben.

Deine Ansicht wurde für deutlich mehr wie die Hälfte der Berliner Haushalte den finanziellen Ruin, drohende Altersarmut, ein Leben rein für die Arbeit (neben der Wohnung, Hygieneartikeln, Lebensmitteln, Fahrkarte, Internet, Strom, Wasser, ggfs. Gas, usw. kann man sich nix mehr leisten) oder eine Verdrängung (mit entsprechend explodierendem Pendelaufwand - von den sozialen Einschnitten und dem gezwungenen Verlassen der Heimat mal abgesehen) bedeuten. Rein aus Gier, damit das Bankkonto einiger weniger Leute, die sich über sowas wohl nie Gedanken machen mussten, noch fetter ausfällt. Eigentlich ist es schon fast kriminell, bei solch einem essenziellen Grundbedürfnis solch eine Profitmaximierung zu betreiben - in solch einem Maße, dass der soziale Frieden schon bedroht ist.

Ich bin gewiss keiner der nach Enteignung, Sozialismus oder gar Kommunismus schreit, aber hier läuft gewaltig was schief.


----------



## Mancko (9. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich bin gewiss keiner der nach Enteignung, Sozialismus oder gar Kommunismus schreit, aber hier läuft gewaltig was schief.



Ja und zwar die:

- Gelddruckerrei der EZB (staatlich gewollt)
- Vernachlässigung des ländlichen Raums
- Massenhafter Zuzug von Menschen die kein Anrecht haben bei uns zu leben (Die überwiegende Masse von denen zieht in die Großstädte) und die man eigentlich wie die Australier solange off-Shore vor dem EU Festland einkasernieren müsste bis ein vermeintlicher Asylantrag geklärt und bei negativem Bescheid sofort abschieben müsste samt Einreiseverboe für die nächsten 15 Jahre.

Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass jetzt ein paar wenige Vermögendere oder Leute die ein bisschen mehr haben als alle anderen die Rechnung dafür zahlen. Es ist schon gut so, dass diese Effekte auch beim kleinen Mann ankommen. Jeder bekommt die Regierung und Politik die er verdient und gewählt hat. Bei der ganzen Klimarrelegion genau das gleiche. Auch hier muss der kleine Mann die Zeche mitbezahlen. Sprich wer für den ganzen Klimairrsinn der Grünen ist der soll dann gefälligst sich auch im Winter daheim mit Strickjacke hinsetzen und die Heizung abschalten. Dann muss er auch die Eier haben diese Suppe die sich der Wähler selbst einbrockt auszulöffeln. Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen.

Und wenn die EZB Geld druckt und versucht Personen oder Institutionen mit Barvermögen zu enteignen na dann gehen eben Immobilienpreise nach oben und damit in letzter Konsequenz auch die Mieten. Das ist einfach BWL/VWL EinmalEins der Vorlesung im Erstsemester. Ich habe für meine Eigentumswohnung in München über 8.000 €/qm gezahlt dank EZB Gelddruckerei und exorbitanten Bauauflagen insbesondere was Dämmung etc. angeht die natürlich die Kosten exorbitant treiben und es ist selbstredend dass ich eine Rendite von 3 bis 4% haben will. Das ist weder pervers noch unmoralisch noch sonstwas. Das ist mein gutes Recht und im normalen Rahmen. Mehr Rendite macht ein Vermieter sowieso nicht. Und die Kosten dafür muss der Mieter halt am Ende aufbringen und wenn er es nicht kann ja dann kann es halt ein anderer.

Und nur damit wir hier auch die Verhältnisse gerade rücken, weil ständig suggeriert wird dass es um wenige Großvermieter geht. 80% der Mietwohnungen in Deutschland werden von privaten Kleinvermietern wie mich gestellt und nicht von Aktienkonzernen wie Deutsche Wohnen & Co. Und die Berliner brauchen gar nicht jammern. Sie haben sich diese Politik selber über Jahrzehnte mit linker Wohlfühloase gewählt. Diese scheiß Stadt und ihre Bevölkerung muss endlich lernen selber auf eigenen Beinen zu stehen. Daher weg mit dem Länderfinanzausgleich. Die Berliner sind Weltmeister im Ausgaben von Geld anderer Leute um sich ihr linkes Wohlfühlbiotop zu leisten. Da wird keiner abgeschoben, da werde auch reihenweise Straftäter in Ruhe gelassen. Law and Order sucht man dort vergeblich. Ganz ehrlich. Die sollen ihre ******* selber auslöffeln. Ich bin selber Ex-Berliner und weiß wovon ich rede und habe noch diverse Bekannte und Freunde dort. Diese Jammerei geht mir aber aufn Sack. Arme hochkrempeln und Arsch hochbekommen und dort mal aufräumen. Die sollten sich mal ein Beispiel an den Asiaten nehmen. Die rackern wie die Ameisen und Bienen und halten die Klappe. Da hörst keinen Muchs des Jammerns. Die sollen endlich ihren Saftladen aufräumen.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> - Massenhafter Zuzug von Menschen die kein Anrecht haben bei uns zu leben


lol
Na dann mal her mit den Zahlen die besagen, dass die massenhaft ja nicht hier sein dürften.



> Die Berliner sind Weltmeister im Ausgaben von Geld anderer Leute um sich ihr linkes Wohlfühlbiotop zu leisten.


Berliner Bankenskandal – Wikipedia



> Die rackern wie die Ameisen und Bienen und halten die Klappe.


Karōshi - Tod durch Überarbeitung 
South Koreans are working themselves to death. The government hopes to change that - CNN
‘Gwarosa’: why Koreans are working themselves to death | The Week UK
BBC - Capital - Can you work yourself to death?
Na das sind ja traumhafte Zustände die sich manch einer hier herbeisehnt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Da hörst keinen Muchs des Jammerns.


Genau, beim Lehnsherrn wie anno dazumal rumschuften und ackern und ja nichts sagen. Arbeitsschutzgesetze braucht man auch nicht. Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaften sollten auch gleich noch mit verboten werden. Was erlauben sich die Leibeigenen denn? Zum Schluss wagen sie noch die offene Revolution, in dem sie die 40h Woche fordern... 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Raffst du es nicht?
> Pendeln ist idR nicht HBF zu HBF.


w0rd
Oder um mal ein typisches Pendelbeispiel aus Thüringen zu  bringen: Von Gotha oder Weimar nach Erfurt. Da bringt dem Pendler eine  Bahncard 100 herzlich wenig, außer Unmengen an Mehrkosten. Eine  Monatskarte vom VMT bringt da bedeutend mehr, da auch gleich die ÖPNV  mit drin sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Und die Berliner brauchen gar nicht jammern. Sie haben sich diese Politik selber über Jahrzehnte mit linker Wohlfühloase gewählt.



Und täglich grüßt das bildungsferne rechtskonservative Murmeltier mit den immer selben "Märchen und Sagen"...  

Wer hat Jahrzehntelang Berlin regiert:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach richtig, da waren ja oft im Laufe der Jahrzehnte  die "Wirtschaftsexperten" aus Union und FDP immer wieder an der Macht, bzw. mit der SPD zusammen an der Macht.

Wirklich Linke Politik gibt es in Berlin erst seit den 2000er Jahren, weil die Berliner Bürger genug von der Inkompetenz von Union und FDP hatten und zu diesem Zeitpunkt hat man Berlin schon in einem ehr desolaten Zustand übernehmen müssen.



Mancko schrieb:


> Diese scheiß Stadt und ihre Bevölkerung muss endlich lernen selber auf  eigenen Beinen zu stehen. Daher weg mit dem Länderfinanzausgleich. Die  Berliner sind Weltmeister im Ausgaben von Geld anderer Leute um sich ihr  linkes Wohlfühlbiotop zu leisten.



Ah klar doch, Berlin kann nur Geld ausgeben, darum hat die Stadte die letzten 15 Jahre auch gespart wie kein anderes Bundesland in Deutschland und seine Landesangestellten deutlich schlechter bezahlt als im Rest der Republik, um seinen durch kalten Krieg und verfehlte Bundespolitik angehäuften Schuldenberg abgebaut zu bekommen und das mit Erfolg, was die sich immer als deutsche Wirtschaftskompetenz verkaufende Union seit der Wende nicht mal im Ansatz hinbekommen hat. 

Berlin hätte zudem, durchaus mehr Hilfe vom Bund nötig gehabt / zugestanden, da die Stadt wohl zweifelsfrei die mit dem schwersten Stand durch den Kalten Krieg (Teilung, Propaganda Glanzfenster direkt vor der Nase der DDR, Verlust großer Teile der Einnahmen durch die Industrie durch Abwanderung selbiger wegen der Teilung) und die Wende Zusammenschluss von Ost- / Westberlin) war und auch durch die Rolle als neue Hauptstadt der BRD hohe Kosten hatte.
Aber schon klar, die Elysionsartige Geldverbrennungspolitk dieser "linken Juden" ist da Schuld, kennt man ja alles schon von diesen Bildungsfernen Unions / FDP  Wirtschaftsnutten Wählern. 



Mancko schrieb:


> Da wird keiner abgeschoben, da werde  auch reihenweise Straftäter in Ruhe gelassen. Law and Order sucht man  dort vergeblich.



Haha haha, ja klar, in Berlin kann man halt nur noch mit gepanzerter Limousine und in eingezäunten Villenvierteln, mit Wachschutz, leben, weil hier nur noch Anarchie und Verbrechen regiert...
Na blos gut das es vergleichbare Probleme mit einer Minderheit organisierter krimineller Elemente, wie in Berlin, nicht auch in westdeutschen Städten wie Duisburg, Bremen, oder Mannheim gibt, es also ein Bundesdeutsches Problem verfehlter Politik ist, die absolut mal gar nichts mit der Politik der bösen "linken Juden" hier in der Hauptstadt zu tun hat.


----------



## matty2580 (9. Juni 2019)

Momper und Co. haben einen gigantischen Schuldenberg in Berlin hinterlassen.
Alle nachfolgenden Regierungen müssen das jetzt ausbaden......

Abgesehen davon gibt es für London und Paris auch eine Hauptstadtförderung, weil dass wichtige kulturelle und wirtschaftliche Ballungszentren sind.

Warum sollte ausgerechnet Deutschland seine Hauptstadt nicht fördern?


----------



## Poulton (9. Juni 2019)

Ich halte es auch weiterhin für den größten Fehler, dass man von Bonn nach Berlin umgezogen ist. Aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Juni 2019)

Ich halte entschieden dagegen, Berlin ist einfach die deutsche Hauptstadt. Eine Stadt die von ihrer Größe und Geschichte eines Staates wie Deutschland angemessen ist.


----------



## cryon1c (9. Juni 2019)

@iGameKudan  

Ganz einfach, habs hier auch schon geschrieben. Arbeit muss sich lohnen, auch Azubis usw. sollten Geld haben für etwas mehr als Jeans von KiK und Sternburg Bier. 
Dann klappt es auch mit den Mieten ohne große Probleme.

Die Zahlen die ich da sehe, sind extrem niedrig. Problem - zu niedrige Löhne, nicht zu hohe Mieten, aber das geht ja nicht in die Köpfe rein.
Um die Klimaziele zu erreichen, um weniger zu pendeln (also nahe der Arbeitsstelle zu wohnen), um in einem energiesparenden Haus zu wohnen oder sich vernünftig Vegan zu ernähren braucht man Geld. 
Da liegt der Hund begraben und ich bin dafür, das alle ordentlich Geld verdienen, nicht nur absolute Profis und Papa Staat + die Chefetagen bei XYZ. 
Berlin ist die Hauptstadt, die wird nicht billig sein, das geht gar nicht. Nirgends auf der Welt haben wir eine Hauptstadt wo das Leben billig ist. Selbst Wien was oft dafür herhalten muss wie man dort mit Wohnraum arbeitet und die Preise dafür hält, ist nicht billig - das Umland ist deutlich günstiger. 
Warum versucht man hier künstlich die Mieten zu drücken und die Löhne weiterhin niedrig halten in einem so erfolgreichen Land?

Hier in Leipzig haben wir noch sehr viele Häuser wo mit Kohle-Öfen geheizt wird, wo man steinalte Doppelfenster hat die sich nach etlichen Jahren doch verzogen haben - da pfeift es ordentlich. So was muss so schnell wie möglich modernisiert werden und dafür zahlen wir, die Kunden. Nicht die Firmen - die legen diese Kosten auf die Kunden um, wie in JEDEM Bereich. 
Willste n gutes Auto? Kostet viel Geld. Willste gut wohnen? Kostet viel Geld. Willste gutes Essen? Überraschung, kostet auch ordentlich Geld. 

Ich bin bereit den Klimawandel zu bezahlen und genau das gleiche erwarte ich von dem Rest, von meinen Nachbarn, von Leuten in Städten wo ich mal unterwegs bin oder wegen Arbeit hinfahre (Köln wegen Gamescom, Berlin wegen Twitchcon usw.) - von allen. Weil wir haben es hier richtig gut. 

Über die Politik sage ich mal wieder nichts, nur das es hier nichts vorangeht und alles ewig dauert und dann kommen noch irgendwelche Deppen und versuchen den eh schon brutal regulierten Markt kaputtzumachen durch Enteignungen bei erfolgreichen Firmen, die gerade ihren Immobilienbestand durchmodernisieren wollen, damit die Gründerzeithäuser usw. nicht mehr auf dem Stand von 1930 sind...


----------



## matty2580 (9. Juni 2019)

Es war ein großer Fehler die vielen Wohnungen zu verkaufen.
Natürlich müssen parallel neue Wohnungen gebaut werden.
Das dauert aber deutlich länger, und hilft jetzt den sozial schwachen Menschen in Berlin nicht.

Sonst müsste man irgendwie organisieren das diese Menschen in anderen Städten Sozialwohnungen bekommen.
Viele können sich ja noch  nicht einmal einen Umzug leisten, und wollen Berlin eigentlich auch nicht verlassen.


----------



## Mancko (9. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Momper und Co. haben einen gigantischen Schuldenberg in Berlin hinterlassen.
> Alle nachfolgenden Regierungen müssen das jetzt ausbaden......
> 
> Abgesehen davon gibt es für London und Paris auch eine Hauptstadtförderung, weil dass wichtige kulturelle und wirtschaftliche Ballungszentren sind.
> ...



Warum sollten wir. Berlin ist ein einziges Drecksloch. Schmutzig, Versifft, beschmiert und besprüht an allen ecken. Die Stadt hat zudem über die Jahrzehnte genug Geld bekommen. Zu Zeiten des kalten Krieges sind aus dem Westen reihenweise Faulenzer, Wehrdienstverweigerer etc. nach Berlin gegangen weil man dort machen konnte was man wollte. Gab ja genug Geld von der BRD.

Die Beste Heilung für linke Träumer ist immer knallharte wirtschaftliche Realität, deswegen Länderfinanzausgleich reformieren und eine Maximalbezugsdauer einführen. Ich habe ja nichts gegen temporäre Förderung wenn in einer Region die Wirtschaft gewandelt werden muss aber ich habe ganz grundsätzlich was gegen eine dauerhafte Alimentierung und da ist es mir scheiß egal ob es um die Griechen oder andere Südeuropäer geht oder um Berlin, Bremen & Co.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich halte entschieden dagegen, Berlin ist einfach die deutsche Hauptstadt. Eine Stadt die von ihrer Größe und Geschichte eines Staates wie Deutschland angemessen ist.



Ja, Berlin kann ja auch die deutsche Hauptstadt sein. Wieso aber sollte Bonn nicht weiterhin Regierungssitz sein? Wieso mussten mehrere Ministerien umziehen? Wieso sind nicht alle umgezogen?
Funktioniert in den Niederlanden doch auch.



Mancko schrieb:


> Die Beste Heilung für linke Träumer ist immer knallharte wirtschaftliche Realität, deswegen Länderfinanzausgleich reformieren und eine Maximalbezugsdauer einführen. Ich habe ja nichts gegen temporäre Förderung wenn in einer Region die Wirtschaft gewandelt werden muss aber ich habe ganz grundsätzlich was gegen eine dauerhafte Alimentierung und da ist es mir scheiß egal ob es um die Griechen oder andere Südeuropäer geht oder um Berlin, Bremen & Co.



Städte wie Berlin oder Bremen werden immer Geld benötigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> ...*ich habe ganz grundsätzlich was gegen eine dauerhafte Alimentierung* und da ist es mir scheiß egal ob es um die Griechen oder andere Südeuropäer geht oder um Berlin, Bremen & Co.



Na dann, Renten- / Krankenversicherungen (Solidarität) abschaffen!
Warum sollte man schließlich solche Lumpen wie dich mit "lebenslangen" Beiträgen in die Rentenkasse / Krankenkassen alimentieren? Sieh doch gefälligst selbst zu wie du später im Alter und bei Krankheit fianziell abgesichert wirst.


----------



## Mancko (9. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> lol
> Na dann mal her mit den Zahlen die besagen, dass die massenhaft ja nicht hier sein dürften.



Die Anerkenungsquoten sind extrem niedrig. Nur die Leute sind dann auf unserem Boden und eine endlose Industrie an Asylanwälten und Organisationen verhindert konsequentes durchgreifen. Das kosten uns alles nur unnütz Geld. Daher ein Beispiel am Einwanderungsland Australien (westliche Demokratie) nehmen.

Ih zitiere mal frei raus was die groß und fett im Immigration Museum schreiben:

"Offshore detention centers are a central part of Australien asylumn processing". Die wissen wie man das macht. Ohne Visum kommt da keiner aufs Festland und wer illegal kommt wir in diesen Zentren untergebracht und zwar so lange bis sein Verfahren abgeschlossen ist. Wird er abgelehnt und seine Einreise war illegal bekommt er Kosten aufgebrummt, wird abgeschoben und bekommt gleich mal Einreiseverbot für 15 Jahre oder mehr hinterher. Und so haben die Australier gesteuert und geregelt ca. 3 Millionen Immigranten in ihr Land gelassen über einen Zeitraum von über 1 Jahrzehnt bei deutlich mehr Platz. Und wir lassen einfach mal so jeden reinspazieren und seine Pässe wegwerfen. Zudem bringen Australier jedes Schiff auf dass versucht illegale Migranten ans Festland zu bringen und wenn das so ein kleiner Kutter ist werden die Leute ins Zentrum gebracht und die Nussschale sofort versenkt. Genauso macht man das. Mir harter Hand und vollem Durchgriff. Wer politisch verfolgt ist dem wird die Zeit im offshore Detention Center egal sein denn er ist sicher. Aber die ganzen Glücksritter die bleiben dann aus denn es gibt nichts zu gewinnen odern nur zu verlieren, nämlich die Chance mit einem ordentlichen Visum reinzukommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Die Anerkenungsquoten sind extrem niedrig. Nur die Leute sind dann auf unserem Boden und eine endlose Industrie an Asylanwälten und Organisationen verhindert konsequentes durchgreifen. Das kosten uns alles nur unnütz Geld. Daher ein Beispiel am Einwanderungsland Australien (westliche Demokratie) nehmen.
> 
> Ih zitiere mal frei raus was die groß und fett im Immigration Museum schreiben:
> 
> "Offshore detention centers are a central part of Australien asylumn processing". Die wissen wie man das macht. Ohne Visum kommt da keiner aufs Festland und wer illegal kommt wir in diesen Zentren untergebracht und zwar so lange bis sein Verfahren abgeschlossen ist. Wird er abgelehnt und seine Einreise war illegal bekommt er Kosten aufgebrummt, wird abgeschoben und bekommt gleich mal Einreiseverbot für 15 Jahre oder mehr hinterher. Und so haben die Australier gesteuert und geregelt ca. 3 Millionen Immigranten in ihr Land gelassen über einen Zeitraum von über 1 Jahrzehnt bei deutlich mehr Platz. Und wir lassen einfach mal so jeden reinspazieren und seine Pässe wegwerfen. Zudem bringen Australier jedes Schiff auf dass versucht illegale Migranten ans Festland zu bringen und wenn das so ein kleiner Kutter ist werden die Leute ins Zentrum gebracht und die Nussschale sofort versenkt. Genauso macht man das. Mir harter Hand und vollem Durchgriff. Wer politisch verfolgt ist dem wird die Zeit im offshore Detention Center egal sein denn er ist sicher. Aber die ganzen Glücksritter die bleiben dann aus denn es gibt nichts zu gewinnen odern nur zu verlieren, nämlich die Chance mit einem ordentlichen Visum reinzukommen.



Vieleicht ist es dir ja entgangen, aber die üblichen Migrationsrouten nach Deutschland führen in der Regel nicht über Ost- & Nordsee, von daher ist ein vorher auf dem Meer aufbringen recht schwierig und ich bezweifle das Östereicher, Tschechen, Franzosen, ect. besonders viel Verständnis und Bereitschaft dafür aufbringen würden wenn wir geschlossene Migranten-Lager auf ihrem Staatsgebiet errichten und Menschen schon dort bei ihnen aufhalten wollen. Zudem es auch schwierig werden könnte 3714km deutscher Grenze lückenlos kontrolliert zu bekommen (zum besseren Vergleich die Innerdeutsche Grenze der DDR war mit rund 1400km nicht einmal halb so lang).


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Nur die Leute sind dann auf unserem Boden und eine endlose Industrie an Asylanwälten und Organisationen verhindert konsequentes durchgreifen.



Kommt da noch mehr als das übliche Geschwafel von Rechtsaußen?
Es gibt keine Asylantenanwälte. Deutschland ist ein Rechtsstaat und jeder hat Anspruch darauf, den Rechtsstaat einzusetzen und das ist auch gut so.


----------



## Poulton (9. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Asylantenanwälte.


Das würde ich nicht sagen. Anwälte haben sich teilweise auf bestimmte Rechtsgebiete spezialisiert. Ähnliches findet man ja auch bei der Justiz. Nicht nur in Form von soetwas wie Arbeitsgericht, Sozialgericht, Amtsgericht, ... sondern wo in den Gerichten selber, bestimmte Kammern für bestimmte Fälle zuständig sind.



Mancko schrieb:


> Die Anerkenungsquoten sind extrem niedrig.


Das  liest sich doch etwas anders:  http://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anlag...zu-asyl-april-2019.pdf?__blob=publicationFile



> Nur  die Leute sind dann auf unserem Boden und eine endlose Industrie an  Asylanwälten und Organisationen verhindert konsequentes durchgreifen.


Wie dem Asylantragssteller, steht auch dir der Rechtsweg offen.



> Daher ein Beispiel am Einwanderungsland Australien (westliche Demokratie) nehmen.


Nur weil es ein westliches Land ist, ist nicht alles was es macht gut. Schon allein die medizinische Versorgung der Flüchtlinge dort ist die reinste Katastrophe.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das würde ich nicht sagen. Anwälte haben sich teilweise auf bestimmte Rechtsgebiete spezialisiert. Ähnliches findet man ja auch bei der Justiz. Nicht nur in Form von soetwas wie Arbeitsgericht, Sozialgericht, Amtsgericht, ... sondern wo in den Gerichten selber, bestimmte Kammern für bestimmte Fälle zuständig sind.



Ich bezog mich eher auf den abwertenden Begriff und weniger darauf, dass sich Anwälte auf bestimmte Bereiche des Rechts spezialisieren.


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Berlin kann ja auch die deutsche Hauptstadt sein. Wieso aber sollte Bonn nicht weiterhin Regierungssitz sein? Wieso mussten mehrere Ministerien umziehen? Wieso sind nicht alle umgezogen?
> Funktioniert in den Niederlanden doch auch.
> 
> 
> ...



Es sind mittlerweile alle umgezogen, das andere war nur eine Übergangslösung, damit Bonn Zeit hat sich auf die Strukturveränderung einzustellen.



> Ich halte es auch weiterhin für den größten Fehler, dass man von Bonn nach Berlin umgezogen ist. Aber das nur am Rande.



Es war die einzig richtige Entscheidung im gesamtdeutschen Zusammenhang, sowohl die Bonner Republik als auch die Hauptstadt Bonn, waren immer nur als Provisorium gedacht und angelegt, bis zu einer Wiedervereinigung. Ein Regierungssitz Bonn wäre ein noch massiveres Zeichen im wiedervereinigten Deutschland gewesen, dass der "Westen" den "Osten" "annektiert" hätte.
Die Ostdeutschen haben das auch mit ihren Stimmen mehr oder minder entschieden, sowohl bei der Union als auch der SPD war die Mehrheit für Bonn, kann man sich nur an den Kopf greifen.
Hauptstadtbeschluss – Wikipedia

Auf welcher Basis, sollte sich jemals ein "Ostdeutscher" oder in der DDR sozialisierter Mensch mit Bonn als Regierungssitz/Haupstadt eines wiedervereinigten Deutschlands identifizieren?
Ich als gebürtiger Frankfurter (am Main) hatte schon mit diesem Provinzkaff als Hauptstadt der BRD vor 1989 ein Problem.

Bemerkenswert zur Abstimmung ist vielleicht noch, das sie ziemlich genau an den religiösen (katholisch und prostestantisch) Bruchlinien/Milieus, die schon aus dem Kaissereich bekannt waren/sind, verlaufen ist.
Hauptstadtbeschluss – Wikipedia

Da soll noch mal einer sagen, Geschichte, Tradtion und Religion hätten keinen Einfluss....


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2019)

Es sind noch recht viele in Bonn. Deshalb müssen auch die Minister immer Pendeln. 
Liste der Bundesbehoerden in Bonn – Wikipedia


----------



## Don-71 (9. Juni 2019)

Dir ist schon klar, das der Wikiartikel hoffnungslos überaltert ist?
Ich meine es wird eine Liste von 2012 als Quelle genannt.

Das Ganze wird mittlerweile sytematisch verlagert, sieht man auch deutlich am Verteidigungsministerium und Gesundheitsministerium.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dir ist schon klar, das der Wikiartikel hoffnungslos überaltert ist?
> Ich meine es wird eine Liste von 2012 als Quelle genannt.
> 
> Das Ganze wird mittlerweile sytematisch verlagert, sieht man auch deutlich am Verteidigungsministerium und Gesundheitsministerium.



Und BND, der ja erst Anfang diesen Jahres hier in Berlin seine neue Zentrale bezogen hat.


----------



## Threshold (9. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und BND, der ja erst Anfang diesen Jahres hier in Berlin seine neue Zentrale bezogen hat.



Und was hat die nochmal gekostet?


----------



## iGameKudan (9. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> @iGameKudan
> 
> Ganz einfach, habs hier auch schon geschrieben. Arbeit muss sich lohnen, auch Azubis usw. sollten Geld haben für etwas mehr als Jeans von KiK und Sternburg Bier.
> Dann klappt es auch mit den Mieten ohne große Probleme.
> ...


Dort wo die Verdienste hoch sind und entsprechend mehr Geld im Umlauf ist steigen die Preise automatisch mit an. 
Wir in Berlin hatten zwar relativ geringe Wohnkosten - und Lebenshaltungskosten -, dafür aber auch relativ geringe Einkommen - in Relation zum Einkommen waren die Mieten und Lebenshaltungskosten daher angemessen. Das sind sie nicht mehr - Wohnungskonzerne stopfen sich die Taschen voll. 

Ein Problem, dass durch höhere Löhne nicht ausgeglichen werden kann. Dann kostet aufgrund höherer Personalkosten automatisch alles mehr - Einzelhandel, Spätis, ÖPNV (wird noch witzig, scheinbar scheint sich der Berliner Senat vor seiner Zusage zu drücken, der BVG die Lohnerhöhungen zu bezahlen), Handwerker, Baustellen... 

Einzig die Wohnungskonzerne stopfen sich über alle Maße die Taschen voll. 

Und an Mancko:

Kleiner Tipp:

- Berlin war nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg fast völlig zerstört (gut, war ne Stadt wie Dresden auch...)
- Berlin musste die Luftbrücke überstehen
- Berlin musste die Teilung der Stadt überstehen
- Fast die gesamte Industrie ist aus Berlin abgewandert, weil hier alles zerstört war und durch die Teilung auch wirtschaftlich risikoreich war (der Westteil lag mitten in der DDR)
- Berlin hat sich durch die Teilung extrem unterschiedlich entwickelt
- Nach der Teilung ist ein Großteil der verbliebenen Industrie aus dem Osten abgewandert, Pleite gegangen oder wurde durch den Westen kaputtgemacht (vom Treuhandskandal dürfte jeder was gehört haben...)
- Berlin ist Regierungssitz
- Berlin hat sich zum Abbau des Schuldenberges über alle Grenzen kaputtgespart, was in ÖPNV, Schulen, Polizei, Verwaltung, Straßenpflege, Krankenhäusern und insbesondere durch den Verkauf von ehemalig öffentlichem Wohnraum mittlerweile extrem negativ bemerkbar macht

Ist natürlich klar, dass der reiche Westen bzw. so ziemlich jede Großstadt im Westen so viel besser dasteht. Er wurde nicht durch die DDR (Planwirtschaft) bzw. die Russen (Abbau von Infrastruktur und Industrie als Kriegsentschädigungen) wirtschaftlich ruiniert, sondern hat aufgrund der höheren politischen Sicherheit nach dem Krieg so ziemlich jegliche Industrie und damit auch den Wohlstand abgestaubt. Und Berlin hat wie jedes andere neue Bundesland nach dem Mauerfall weitere Industrie eingebüßt.

 Wie schon dargelegt - Berlin hat weit mehr wie einen oder mehrere Strukturwandlungen mitgemacht. Und praktisch jedes andere östliche Bundesland steht ebenfalls vor einem enormen, sehr langfristigen Finanzbedarf aufgrund von Strukturwandeln... 

Und als weiterer Tipp: Im Vergleich zu anderen Bundesländern haben wir in Berlin mit die wenigsten Feiertage. Wir brauchen uns gewiss nicht vorwerfen lassen, dass wir zu wenig Arbeiten würden... Berlin hat nur 10 Tage (wovon einer kurzfristig eingeschoben wurde...), Bayern hat effektiv 13, BaWü hat effektiv 11, Saarland hat effektiv 12. Selbst 2020 haben wir effektiv nur neun Feiertage (da einer auf einen Sonntag fällt...), während Bayern effektiv 13 Tage hat. Zumal du garantiert nicht Arbeitsverhältnisse wie in Asien haben willst (wobei ich eh davon ausgehe, dass du am oberen Ende sitzt und daher nichts merken würdest...). 

Gewiss, wie man hier und da liest bin ich auch der Ansicht, das Rot-Rot-Grün das Schlimmste ist, was irgendeiner Regierung passieren kann. Wie du schon passend festgestellt hat, gerade bezüglich Recht und Ordnung läuft hier aufgrund fehlendem politischen Willen und falschen Ideologien so einiges falsch. Trotzdem gibt es noch eine Menge anderer Gründe, weswegen Berlin auf den Länderfinanzausgleich angewiesen ist bzw. einen wirtschaftlich schwereren Stand hat, dem man nicht einfach Abhilfe schaffen kann, ohne eine ganze Stadt den Bach runtergehen zu lassen. Und gewiss tut Berlin auch nicht garnichts, um Geld zu sparen. Wiegesagt, eher wurde auf Druck anderer Bundesländer und dem Rechnungshof hier so dermaßen hart gespart, dass Berlin sich in den oben genannten Punkten sogar kaputtgemacht hat.


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dort wo die Verdienste hoch sind und entsprechend mehr Geld im Umlauf ist steigen die Preise automatisch mit an.
> Wir in Berlin hatten zwar relativ geringe Wohnkosten - und Lebenshaltungskosten -, dafür aber auch relativ geringe Einkommen - in Relation zum Einkommen waren die Mieten und Lebenshaltungskosten daher angemessen. Das sind sie nicht mehr - Wohnungskonzerne stopfen sich die Taschen voll.
> 
> Ein Problem, dass durch höhere Löhne nicht ausgeglichen werden kann. Dann kostet aufgrund höherer Personalkosten automatisch alles mehr - Einzelhandel, Spätis, ÖPNV (wird noch witzig, scheinbar scheint sich der Berliner Senat vor seiner Zusage zu drücken, der BVG die Lohnerhöhungen zu bezahlen), Handwerker, Baustellen...
> ...



Das ist den Investoren doch Rille, was die Stadt durchgemacht hat, wie die Geschichte aussieht (sogar bei Objekten wo sie direkt rein investieren ists denen oft egal).
Investoren vergleichen die Städte auf der Suche nach Immobilien für Rendite. 
Die sehen sich um - OK, London ist praktisch komplett dicht (alles aufgekauft und neu bauen kostet irre viel), New York ist schon lange dicht, Paris ist nu auch nicht mehr so geil, in Asien regieren die lokalen Investoren so hart das da nix zu holen ist (die Chinesen investieren ja bei uns und nicht umgekehrt), in Moskau oder St. Petersburg - zu riskant, die Währung zickt, politische Stabilität fehlt. Ah gugg mal, Deutschland, Berlin, da is doch was und billig ists auch! - das ist deren Gedankengang auf dem aktuellen Finanzmarkt. Den darf man sich nicht lokal isoliert ansehen und dann macht alles auf ein Mal wirklich Sinn.

Die Investoren juckt es auch nur geringfügig, was das Einkommensgefüge in der Stadt angeht. Die juckt: Grundstückspreis, Baukosten, Objekt+Modernisierungskosten wenn es bereits steht und halt die mögliche Rendite - also die Kauf/Mietpreise in der Gegend und absehbare Trends (Gentrifizierung ahoi)..
Berlin ist eine sehr internationale Stadt. Die Leute die aus USA oder Asien angereist kommen, finden das extrem billig (ists auch), die Bänker aus England finden Frankfurt auch nicht zu teuer. Die verschieben das Einkommensgefüge sowieso. Und der Markt folgt. Angebot und Nachfrage. 
Was nicht folgt, sind die Leute. Die bestehen leider nicht drauf, wirklich Geld zu verdienen und es sich auch zu holen. Es fühlt sich für mich so an, als ob die Leute in Berlin kein Geld haben wollen, echt jetzt. Die Stadt wird genau so wie jede andere Hauptstadt als eine der teuersten im Land werden in wenigen Jahren, weil sie entsprechend boomt. Die Graffitis an den Wänden werden durch Schaufenster mit Cafes ersetzt und Weinläden und Hipster-Vegan-Fresslokalen wo der Salat das dreifache kostet im Vergleich zu früher und so weiter. 
Man kann den Leuten nicht verbieten ihr Geld auszugeben und einen entsprechenden Lebensstandard um sich rum zu schaffen, der dann die gesamte Stadt aufwertet und bestimmte Gegenden ganz besonders. Daran ist nichts schlimmes, auch wenn ich selbst um Underground kämpfe bei diversen Projekten (überwiegend Musik/Nachtleben), man sagt denen auch klar - purer Underground-Club im Zentrum ist teilweise nicht rentabel z.B. - Standortwechsel halt. Wir haben viel größere Projekte als irgendwelche kleinen Standorte erhalten. 
Übrigens hat Berlin eine geile Gründerszene die viele Leute beschäftigt und denen richtig viel zahlt, auch generell sind da die Löhne in einigen Bereichen längst genau so gut wie in Frankfurt, München, Köln oder Hamburg. Und diese Leute werden mitbestimmen wohin der Markt geht. Vor allem weil das die Leute sind, die Eigentum erwerben (für sich oder als Investition sogar), sie haben auf dem Immobilienmarkt also mehr zu sagen als der Michel der sich nur einmieten will und nicht bereit ist, richtig Geld auszugeben.
Genau deswegen gibt es ja das Thema - Umwandlung in Eigentumswohnungen. Weil der Bedarf da ist.

Ich kenne das aus anderen Länden, da ist Eigentum wesentlich öfter vorhanden, es ist normal sich um eine Wohnung oder ein Haus zu bemühen, sogar in Russland ist das üblich. Investoren juckt das Thema auch nicht oder nur ganz wenig - wenn sie überlegen ihre Immobilie zu vermieten oder eine Immobilie erwerben wo Mieter schon drin sitzen, nur dann interessiert es die.

Ich verstehe die Investoren vollkommen hier und bin dafür, denen nicht den Markt kaputt zu machen. Die EZB hat diverse Probleme geschaffen und deswegen gehen die Investoren in den Immobilienmarkt. Das hat den positiven Effekt das unsere steinalte Häuser endlich mal die finanzielle Spritze bekommen, die den Genossenschaften usw. immer gefehlt hat um umfassend zu modernisieren und Wohnraum zu schaffen der richtig gut ist. Billig ist nicht gut, wer spart, spart sich hier kaputt. Wenn nur Geld für Instandhaltung ausgegeben wird (so wie Genossenschaften halt arbeiten) dann bleibt der Wohnraum im besten Fall auf dem Stand so wie der gebaut wurde, im schlimmsten Fall werden nur die nötigsten Arbeiten gemacht und die Häuser werden hässlich, ungemütlich und einer weltoffenen Metropole wie Berlin in einem stinkreichen Land nicht würdig. Da entstehen Ghettos usw. 

Wie umgeht man das? Na in dem sich Arbeit wieder lohnt. Damit der Arbeiter sich halt auch ne gute Wohnung leisten kann, genau so wie der Anwalt 2 Stockwerke drüber. Mit dem Unterschied das dann beim Arbeiter nur ein Golf unten steht und beim Anwalt ein Porsche oder zwei, aber beide sollen gut wohnen können. Dann entgeht man auch dem Problem der sozialen Durchmischung. Aktuell ist es so das ein Teil der Bevölkerung wie Fürsten leben und der andere Teil wie Bauern. 
Bei der Schere zwischen Arm und Reich sollte man den Teil schließen der Arm ist und nicht unbedingt den Reichen an den Karren pinkeln (Reiche sind sehr gut darin, ihr Vermögen sehr zeitnah woanders hin zu verfrachten, wo es besser aufgehoben ist). 
Hier ist also jeder gefragt der nicht ordentlich verdient, sich da drum zu kümmern - mehr Tarifverträge, bessere Tarifverträge,  bessere Konditionen, 35h/Woche, Urlaubsgeld, Weihnachtsgeld, Werkswohnungen bauen lassen über die Firma die einen beschäftigt (mit der Gewerkschaft zusammen usw.) und sich nie, niemals ausbeuten lassen. Also kurz: Eier wachsen lassen oder Arsch in der Hose haben, was halt besser funktioniert davon. 
Ich habe eines sehr früh schon gelernt - sich nie unter Wert verkaufen, egal ob im Job, in der Beziehung, in jeder Angelegenheit. Sobald die Leute anfangen sich da zu bewegen, wird auch Berlin richtig geil sein und nicht nur so tun.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

Deshalb muss das Ganze durch Steuern und oder Auflagen, für Investoren unattraktiv gemacht werden.

Ansonsten müssen es die Leute halt selbst machen: DEGENTRIFIZIERUNG - YouTube


----------



## matty2580 (10. Juni 2019)

Der Mythos vom sich selbst regulierenden Kapitalismus wurde doch schon wiederlegt.....
Nachfrage und Angebot halten sich NICHT die Wage, nur ganz selten.
Wir hatten eine recht heftige Finanzkrise vor einiger Zeit, die fast zu einer neuen Weltwirtschaftskrise ausgeartet wäre.

Die explodierende Obdachlosigkeit in Deutschland, und die weiter wachsende Armut der unteren 20% sind ein großes Alarmzeichen.
Unter diesen Bedingungen wird die AFD stark weiter wachsen, wie als ob man der Partei einen Superdünger verpasst hat.

Städte wie Leipzig haben gar keine Sozialwohnungen mehr, und Obdachlose haben dort absolut Null Chancen ihr Leben irgendwie in den Griff zu bekommen.....

Bevor die Verelendung in Berlin überhand nimmt, sollte unbedingt SCHNELL reagiert werden.
D.h. die verkauften Wohnungen sollten unbedingt zurück gekauft werden, und es muss zusätzlich der soziale Wohnungsbau extrem beschleunigt werden, mit so wenig Bürokratie im Hintergrund wie möglich.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2019)

Deine Investoren machen auch gut Rendite an pflegeheime. 


Geld kommt immer,
 durch unsere Pflegeversicherungbeiträge, Omas Rente und wenn die Rente net reicht ..kommt Sozialhilfe.

Dann an Personal und Lohn + dies und jenes sparen , dann läuft es.

Der Markt regelt alles waa

Recherche mit ZDF Frontal 21 zu Pflegekonzern: Das System Alloheim: Rendite um jeden Preis - Wirtschaft - Stuttgarter Nachrichten

Viele Pflegebeduerftige auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen | MDR.DE


Investoren in Altenpflege: Rendite mit Senioren - ZDFmediathek

Pflege: Darf ein Heim Gewinne machen? - WELT

Altenpflege: Geld verdienen mit Pflege | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2019)

Und was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Investoren richtig viel Geld zu uns bringen und Rendite erwarten? Wie es verdammt noch mal in jedem Bereich rund um die Welt üblich ist? 
Es ist nicht umsonst alles privatisiert, das ist gewollt - von allen, weil das einfach effizienter ist als staatliche Einrichtungen die dann alle gnadenlos veraltet sind und sehr zäh arbeiten.  Und es gibt guten Service und ordentliche Gewinne für alle - für den Papa Staat, für die Investoren usw.

Warum also alles verteufeln?


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2019)

Dann steck mal deine Eltern in einem Heim mit hohe Rendite und " Gute Service ".


In meinem Leiharbeit Zeit war ich öftere bekannte private pflegeheimbetreiber, 

Hauswirtschaft Service Personal gestrichen, pflegekräfte + Helfer müssen es übernehmen , in spätdienst zur zweit ist es schön lustig und "effektiv " wenn nebenbei paar Leute klingen und aufs Klo müssen. 

Am besten,
 als ich Abendbrot  schmieren war, könnte ich über Leute net beaufsichtigen da ist einer mit Rollstuhl gestürzt (Treppenhaus mit viele Stufen, Kopf-> Wand -> ende)  hat man nicht mitgekriegt.(war ganz woanders in einer Ecke am Brote schmieren für 40 Leute).

Und das war eine von vielen Erlebnisse. 


Die Bahn muss ja auch Rendite machen, deswegen sehen Die Bahnhöfe ******** aus und es gab Streckenabbau, das die Leute mehrmals umsteigen müssen , längere Fahrten oder Wartezeiten und und )


Bestimmte Dinge sollte man nicht auf Kosten andere Gewinn machen wie pflegebedürftige 

aber du hast anscheind kein Skrupel dabei oder hat dein  rentenfond pflegeheime pakete mit drin?


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Pflegekräfte endlich mal einen Arsch in der Hose finden und sich guten Lohn besorgen, warum auch nicht. 
Nicht der Investor macht die Probleme, sondern das unzufriedene Personal (glaub mir ich wäre bei dem Gehalt auch unzufrieden), das ist auch der Grund für Personalmangel in dem Bereich - die Arbeit lohnt sich nicht.
Investoren sorgen nur dafür das es optimal läuft, größere Ketten können effizienter und kostengünstiger arbeiten alleine schon durch ihre Größe. 

Ich habe nichts gegen die Investoren, sie halten unsere Wirtschaft am laufen und bringen richtig viel Geld ins Land. Man muss es sich nur holen (wenn man mit denen arbeitet, damit meine ich nicht nur den Staat!) - dann haben alle was davon.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Investoren richtig viel Geld zu uns bringen und Rendite erwarten? Wie es verdammt noch mal in jedem Bereich rund um die Welt üblich ist?


Was bin ich froh, dass Leute wie du nicht das sagen haben und das Grundgesetz Privatisierungsfantasien noch gewisse Schranken setzt. Ansonsten wäre schon längst der Strafvollzug, Polizei, etc. bis hin zu ganzen militärischen Bereichen privatisiert.



> Es ist nicht umsonst alles privatisiert, das ist gewollt - von allen,


Das ist gewollt von Lobbyisten und fing schon unter Kohl in den 80er Jahren an. Man schaue sich dazu z.B. den Vorsitzenden der damaligen Deregulierungskommission an, der auch in verschiedensten neoliberalen und marktradikalen Netzwerken drin ist.



> Und es gibt guten Service und ordentliche Gewinne für alle - für den Papa Staat, für die Investoren usw.


Für Leute die Geld wie Heu haben vielleicht. Der Rest muss zusehen wo er bleibt. Es wurden mehr als genug Beispiele gebracht, dass der Service eben nicht besser wird, sondern auf der Strecke bleibt, ebenso wie die Behandlung der Mitarbeiter.
Achja: Mir wäre neu, dass zu Zeiten als es noch ein Brief- und Paketmonopol gab und die Post ein Sondervermögen des Bundes war, es massig prekär Beschäftigte im Zustellbereich gab.


€: Fundstück passend zum Thema: EBI  Wohnen (2019 - )  - Attac Gruppe AG-Privatisierung - www.attac.de


> [...]
> Das EU-Beihilferecht schränkt die Finanzierung von sozialem und öffentlichem Wohnungsbau erheblich ein. Der Zugang zu gefördertem Wohnraum darf danach ausschließlich sozial Benachteiligten zugute kommen. Damit fördert das EU-Recht die soziale Trennung (Segregation) in den Städten und schließt viele Menschen mit mittlerem Einkommen vom Zugang zu bezahlbarem Wohnraum aus. [...]
> Die EU-Haushaltsvorschriften (sogenannte Maastricht-Kriterien) schränken die Finanzierung von sozialem und öffentlichem Wohnungsbau ebenfalls ein. Öffentliche Investitionen in bezahlbaren Wohnraum werden in die Defizitberechnungen der Mitgliedsstaaten einbezogen und unterbleiben deshalb häufig. [...]


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2019)

Die prekäre Beschäftigung haben sich die Leute selbst angeschafft. 
Es gibt keinen Arbeitskampf, kaum noch neue Gewerkschaften (und die alten schrumpfen), die Leute haben einfach keinen Arsch mehr in der Hose. Zum Ausbeuten gehören immer zwei dazu - der, der ausgebeutet wird sollte sich hier wehren und er hat mittlerweile alle Mittel dazu die er sich wünschen kann. 
So was kann man nicht verhindern, aber bekämpfen. 
Irgendwie sehe ich nur die streiken, die schon gutes Geld bekommen, der Rest will entweder kein Geld oder ist so faul geworden das es schon nicht mehr lustig ist.

Privat bedeutet auch immer - du verhandelst mit dem Chef selbst was dein Gehalt angeht usw. - es ist immer ein Vertrag zwischen 2 Parteien wo der Staat nur wenig zu sagen hat (bis auf übliche Rahmenbedingungen wie Stundenanzahl und Mindestlohn + Feiertage/Urlaub), wer also mehr will, sollte auch mehr einfordern.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2019)

@poulton 

Der würde bestimmt  gerne die Wasserversorgung privatisieren, da freut sich Nestle  

@cryon1c

Sag mal , willst du mich veräppeln ?? 

Ich habe schon mal geschrieben, 

Pflegeversicherung ist gedeckelt, alles was darüber kommt muss der Bewohner/Angehörigen und sozialamt zahlen.
(
Erhöhst du die Löhne wird es direkt an die Bewohner geleitet die sowieso an Sozialhilfe angewiesen sind (jede 2te) oder die Kinder werden herangezogen. 

Ergo das will niemand. 
( eine AWO heim  hat mal die Löhne gut erhöht, da haben die Angehörigen  ihre eltern..einfach ins billigere Heime gesteckt, rate mal was für welche) 

Und privatebetreiber(Rede net von diese "familiäre " Betriebe) müssen Rendite machen, höchste kostenfaktor ist halt Personal.


Wo ich arbeite ist die eigenanteil 2800 euro 
(Gestz. Pflegeversicherung abgezogen) 

Und wo ich lebe sind es Durchschnittlich 2400 Euro eigenanteil


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

DGB - Bundesvorstand | Wohnen fuer alle / Housing for all - Unterschriftensammlung startet
Housing for All: Kampf gegen den Mietenwahnsinn wird europaeisch (neues-deutschland.de)
Europaeische Buergerinitiative – Housing for All


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> DGB - Bundesvorstand | Wohnen fuer alle / Housing for all - Unterschriftensammlung startet
> Housing for All: Kampf gegen den Mietenwahnsinn wird europaeisch (neues-deutschland.de)
> Europaeische Buergerinitiative – Housing for All



Ein Volksbegehren gegen den Pflegenotstand wurde ja abgeschmettert , als ob das hilft :p


----------



## cryon1c (10. Juni 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> @poulton
> 
> Der würde bestimmt  gerne die Wasserversorgung privatisieren, da freut sich Nestle
> 
> ...



Willst du mich veräppeln? Die Personalkosten gehen von der Rendite ab. Dann haben die Heimbesitzer halt keine 8% sondern nur noch 6%, an den Kosten wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn die versuchen die Preise zu erhöhen, ziehen die Bewohner um. 
Pflege ist ein Bereich wo die Löhne dauerhaft zu niedrig sind, da müssen sie steigen. Und diese bezahlen wir am Ende mit, daran ist ja nichts verwerfliches, dafür verdienen wir hier auch gut. Ich würde nicht wollen das mein Pfleger den Mindestlohn bekommt - denn dann arbeitet der genau so - nur das Mindeste tun und ja nicht mehr.


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehe ich nur die streiken, die schon gutes Geld bekommen, der Rest will entweder kein Geld oder ist so faul geworden das es schon nicht mehr lustig ist.


Oder man hat sie schlicht und ergreifend durch die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte verekelt:
Eliten, Politik und Ungleichheit – ein Teufelskreis - Makronom


> Bei den letzten Bundestagswahlen lagen die Prozentsätze der Wahlbeteiligung für die unterschiedlichen Teile der Bevölkerung weiter auseinander als je zuvor.  Betrug die Differenz zwischen den Wahlbezirken in den 1990er Jahren nur  um die zehn Prozentpunkte, liegt sie jetzt um die 30 Prozentpunkte. In  Großstädten ist es noch extremer. Je ärmer ein Stadtteil, umso niedriger  fällt die Wahlbeteiligung aus und umgekehrt. Das Beispiel Köln  demonstriert das deutlich. In Chorweiler, dem Stadtteil mit der höchsten  Arbeitslosenquote, fast 20%, gingen nur noch 42,5% zur Wahl, in  Hahnwald, dem exklusivsten Stadtteil, dagegen 88,7%. Ähnlich sieht es  auch in anderen Großstädten wie etwa Hamburg mit den Extremen Billbrook  (43,2%) und Nienstedten (86,9%) aus.
> In den USA lässt sich dieses  Verhalten schon länger beobachten. Die oberen zehn Prozent der  Bevölkerung gehen bei den Präsidentschafts- und Kongresswahlen zu vier  Fünfteln wählen, das oberste Prozent sogar fast ohne Ausnahme, das  untere Viertel dagegen gerade einmal zu einem Drittel.




Armuts- und Reichtumsbericht: Die Originaldokumente zu Reichtum und Einfluss | LobbyControl


> Die Aussage, dass Reiche mehr Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen  haben als andere, ist im Bericht zwar enthalten – allerdings nicht mehr  in der Deutlichkeit und Ausführlichkeit wie in der ursprünglichen  Version. Weggefallen ist die Aussage, dass die Meinungen der unteren und  mittleren Einkommensschichten insbesondere bei kontroversen politischen  Fragen kaum einen Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen haben. Gänzlich gestrichen blieben die folgenden Sätze (_Fettung stammt von uns_):
> 
> 
> „In Deutschland beteiligen sich Bürgerinnen mit unterschiedlichem  Einkommen nicht nur in sehr unterschiedlichem Maß an der Politik,  sondern *es besteht auch eine klare Schieflage in den politischen Entscheidungen zulasten der Armen*. Damit droht ein sich verstärkender Teufelskreis aus ungleicher Beteiligung und ungleicher Responsivität, bei dem *sozial benachteiligte Gruppen merken, dass ihre Anliegen kein Gehör finden und sich deshalb von der Politik abwenden* – die sich in der Folge noch stärker an den Interessen der Bessergestellten orientiert.“
> ...




Armut in Deutschland - Die Beduerftigen ohne Lobby  (Archiv)

Danke Kohl, danke Schröder, danke Merkel, mit ihren jeweiligen Koalitionspartnern, für diese neue Form des 3-Klassen-Wahlsystems. 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ein Volksbegehren gegen den Pflegenotstand wurde ja abgeschmettert , als ob das hilft :p


Nein, das liegt jetzt beim Bayrischen Verfassungsgerichtshof.


----------



## Tengri86 (10. Juni 2019)

Der in Hamburg wurde doch gestoppt ?


----------



## Two-Face (10. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habe nichts gegen die Investoren, sie halten unsere Wirtschaft am laufen und bringen richtig viel Geld ins Land. Man muss es sich nur holen (wenn man mit denen arbeitet, damit meine ich nicht nur den Staat!) - dann haben alle was davon.


In München z.B. haben maßgeblich nur die Topverdiener was davon. Für die werden die ganzen Luxus-Apartments nämlich überhaupt eingerichtet.
Genau deshalb hat die Regierung tausende Sozialwohnungen abgestoßen, damit man schön reiche Urlauber aus dem Ausland locken kann.
Glaubst du Investoren interessieren Geringverdiener, die kaum zahlungsfähig sind? Oder Rentner und Pflegebedürftige ohne andere Bleibechance, die man einfach per Eigenbedarfanmeldung davonjagt. Das sind jetzt die, die quasi auf der Straße hocken. Als das noch in staatlicher Hand war, war das nicht der Fall.

In welcher Welt lebst du eigentlich?


----------



## matty2580 (10. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die prekäre Beschäftigung haben sich die Leute selbst angeschafft.
> Es gibt keinen Arbeitskampf, kaum noch neue Gewerkschaften (und die alten schrumpfen), die Leute haben einfach keinen Arsch mehr in der Hose. Zum Ausbeuten gehören immer zwei dazu - der, der ausgebeutet wird sollte sich hier wehren und er hat mittlerweile alle Mittel dazu die er sich wünschen kann.


Bei uns im SPD Ortsverein sind auch 2 Gewerkschafter drinnen.
Die Gewerkschaften haben so wenige Mitglieder, dass sich bei einem Streik die Arbeitgeber nur noch tot lachen würden.
Betriebsräte gibt es auch kaum noch, und damit null Mitbestimmung der Arbeitnehmer.

Da müssten erst einmal viele, viele Millionen Arbeitnehmer in die Gewerkschaften zurück gehen, damit überhaupt eine Streikbasis geschaffen wird die die Gewerkschaften handlungsfähig macht. Dieses Szenario ist absolut utopisch und unrealistisch.

Abgesehen davon musste ich hier im Forum öfter lesen, dass die Deutschen ein Volk von Nörglern und Meckerern sind.
So wie es real aussieht lassen sich die Menschen aber viel zu viel gefallen......


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Studenten haben keine wirkliche Auswirkung auf den Markt, vor allem weil sie kein Geld haben und eh nur für wenige Jahre mieten, dazu WGs und Wohnheime nutzen



Keine Ahnung, wie es in der Region der Ahnungslosen aussieht, aber in den meisten deutschen Städten herrscht akuter Mangel an Wohnheimplätzen und zumindest in Kiel waren die meisten WGs 2/3er in ganz normalen Wohnungen. Das sich eine ausreichend große Gruppe für die Miete einer übergroßen Wohnung zusammenfindet, ein Vermieter, der eine teure Wohnung an ständig wechselnde Studenten vermieten will und auch noch eine Wohnung, die WG geeignet ist*, ist selten. Typisch für Studentenstädte sind extreme Mieterkonkurrenz um kleine Wohnungen für 1-2 Personen, also genau das gleiche Spektrum, dass Berufsanfänger, Gründer, Singles,... etc. beanspruchen. In Metropolen wie Berlin hast du Recht: Hier sind die Studenten insgesamt zuwenige, um einen Einfluss auf den Mietmarkt zu nehmen. Deswegen gilt Berlin auch nicht als Studentenstadt. Aber guck dir mal Heidelberg an, Bamberg, ggf. Mainz, Oldenburg, Kiel,...

*: Wohnungen >150 m² sind an Familien zwar nur schwer zu vermieten, aber nicht automatisch WG-geeignet. Oft sind nur einzelne Räume sehr groß, was eine faire oder überhaupt eine Aufteilung des Wohnraums auf gleichrangige Co-Mieter unmöglich macht und Zimmer sind als Durchgangszimmer ausgeführt und mehrere Badezimmer -bei hoher Mieterzahl unumgänglich- gibt es fast ausschließlich dort, wo mal mehrere Wohnungen zu einer zusammengelegt wurden. Solche Konstrukte können vom Vermieter bei der nächsten Sanierung auch wieder getrennt werden. Ich habe in meiner ganzen Studentenzeit eine einzige Groß-WG mit 6 Teilnehmern zu Gesicht bekommen. Die meisten WGs waren in 60-80 m² Wohnungen, die 1:1 für eine Familie mit begrenztem Einkommen gepasst hätten.



> Zum Rest: ich rede hier nicht über 100-Mann Dörfer. Ich rede über Kleinstädte - in Sachsen sind das unsere berüchtigten blau-wählenden Orte wie Görlitz, Plauen, Werdau usw.  Klar gibt es da Jobs. Die Leute da wollen auch essen, sich die Haare schneiden lassen



Reicht da nicht rasieren? 
Das in DIESE Käffer niemand von außerhalb ziehen möchte, hat sehr offensichtlich Gründe. Aber davon abgesehen: Nö, da scheint es kein gigantisches Job-Angebot zu finden. Jedenfalls find ichs spontan nicht. Erster Treffer für "Elektriker Plauen":
Ergebnisse Ihrer Jobsuche
Niemand, der einen gelernten Kabelleger sucht. Die Bahn würde wahrscheinlich einen nehmen, die nehmen gerade fast alles - aber dafür muss ich nicht nach Plauen.
Fliesenleger? 0
Friseur? negativ
Mag sein, dass es auch die falsche Plattform ist, hab da keinen Überblick. Aber ich bezweifle, dass du irgend eine finden wirst, in der zu klassischen Ausbildungsberufen 10 Stellenausschreibungen zu finden sind. Klar gibt es auch in Kleinstädten freie Stellen für hunderte spezialisierte Fachkräfte. Aus genau dem Grund, den ich oben beschrieben habe: Pro Spezialisierung ist es jeweils nur ein Job von einem Arbeitgeber. Für so eine Stelle zieht nur jemand um, der ungebunden ist und an seinem aktuellen Arbeitsort gar keine Chance sieht. Alle anderen werden den Teufel tun und irgendwo hinziehen, wo nicht mindestens ein halbes dutzend potenzielle Arbeitgeber für sie in Reichweite sind.



> Aber nö, jeder denkt das der in der Großstadt ein viel besseres Angebot bekommt was den Job angeht, ist auf dem Papier ja viel mehr. Nur dann haut einem die Realität zwischen die Beine - mit der Miete und anderen Preisen die deutlich höher sind einfach weil die Stadt an sich teuer ist und entsprechend die Preisgestaltung überall angepasst wird.



Gutes Angebot? Nö. Aber ein zweites, wenn das erste nichts wird. Ein sicheres schlechtes Einkommen ist besser, als ein unsicheres mittelmäßiges Einkommen (jeweils bezogen auf die lokalen Lebenserhaltungskosten)
Und Jobs, für die sich umziehen allgemein lohnen kann, also min. 1500 netto, eher 2000, gibt es in einer Kleinstadt mit 5000 Leuten oft nicht mal einen je Branche. Bei 100000 dann vielleicht 2-3, aber das ist trotzdem ein extremes Risiko. Nur für ungelernte würde die reine Einwohnergröße keinen Unterschied machen, aber die haben allgemein in wachsenden Gemeinden die besten Jobchancen und das sind auch wieder die großen Städte.



> Die Landflucht wird sich automatisch wieder umkehren wenn die Großstädte den Leuten nicht mehr das angenehme Leben bieten was sie dort suchen.



Das bieten sie schon heute nicht mehr. Ich kenn niemanden, der in einer Großstadt lebt und die Stadt toll findet. Oft nicht einmal praktisch - klar, es gibt mehr Einkaufsmöglichkeiten, aber zu keiner davon kannst du mal eben schnell mit dem Auto hinfahren, wenn du was größeres kaufen willst. Und Kleinkram kauft man entweder im Supermarkt, den auch jeder kleinere Ort bietet, oder (Elektronik,...) sowieso online. Das kulturelle Angebot ist sicherlich nett und wird bei den 18 bis 25 jährigen Partygegängern ein Faktor sein (das sind gleichzeitig auch die Altersgruppen, die am mobilsten sind), aber bei Ü30 reduziert sich die Nutzung dann auch ganz schnell auf 1-2 Konzerte im Jahr und die Bar um die Ecke. (Zugegeben: Je nach Geschmack wird es in einer sächsischen Kleinstadt vermutlich schwierig, eine passende Bar zu finden. Vor allem intellektuell-alternative stehen dem Klischee nach dort schnell allein im Raum.)

Was die Leute in die Städte zieht: Ausbildung und Job.
Was die Leute in den Städten hält: Job(-sicherheit) und fehlende finanzielle Reserven.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Nur als Frage, welche S Bahn Strecke in Berlin ist eingleisig?
> Grade aus Berlin höre ich, dass die Leute sich kein Auto kaufen weil man es nicht braucht. Hier Rhein/Ruhr vollkommen undenkbar.





Sparanus schrieb:


> Danke, interessant. War schon sehr oft in Berlin, aber das hatte ich nie im Blick.



Die meisten der genannten Verbindungen sind die westlichen Enden der längeren Strecken. Also die Trassen, die bis 1990 tot fahren und aus Westberlin in abgeschnittene, tote Vororte nicht-führten. In den 90er und frühen 0ern war da afaicr auch kein Bedarf für Ausbau - Berlin wuchs nicht und zu DDR-Zeiten war da nie was hochgewachsen, weil das alle Orte mit dem Rücken zur Mauer und der brandenburgischen Leere vor sich waren. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass große Teile Westberlins selbst erst mal S-Bahntechnischn ausgebaut werden mussten, die BRD hatte in weiten Teilen nur auf Buslinien gesetzt, die schon mit dem Verkehr innerhalb der Insel ihre Mühe hatten.
Erst jetzt, mit dem Boom der letzten 10-15 Jahre ist die Gegend auf einmal Speckgürtel und man braucht mehr S-Bahnen für die Häuslebauer. Im Osten, wo ein historisch konstant genutztes und auch zu DDR-Zeiten (gewohnt langsam) ausgebautes ÖPNV-Netz besteht, kenne ich nur eine einzige eingleisige Strecke auf Stadtgelände: Die südöstzliche Abzweigung vom Ring Richtung Köpenick/Müggelseeumfeld. Da ist ab Schöneweide bis Spindlersfeld nur ein Gleis in Benutzung und die Flächen für das Zweite wurden seit der Wende afaik auch teilweise überbaut. Spindlersfeld ist dann aber auch Endhaltestelle, sodass wie bei vielen jwd eingleisig verlaufenden Strecken gilt: Da wäre ein dichter Takt durchaus möglich, weil es nur ein kurzes Stickstück betrifft und Expresszüge, die nicht ganz durchfahren, währen überhaupt kein Problem. Aber solange die BVG nicht genug Züge und Personal hat, nützt auch das ausreichenste Gleis nichts.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja genau, zum Pendeln zum Arbeitsplatz in der Stadt nutzt man einen ICE. Ein echter cryon1c-Post mal wieder.



Auch wenn er das nicht meinte: Das gibts, in der von ihm für gewöhnlich betrachteten Lohnklasse, tatsächlich. Die Mietpreise in Nürnberg sollen mittlerweile davon dominiert werden, dass die Innenstadt zum Teil des Münchener Speckgürtels zählt. Du bist mit dem ICE von Nürnberg HBF schneller an einem Arbeitsplatz in der Münchener Innenstadt, als mit Bus und U-Bahn aus einem Münchener Vorort mit günstigen Mieten. Auch nach Hamburg und Frankfurt sollen Leute mit der DB pendeln. Und ich habe sogar schon Leute getroffen, die das aus familiären Gründen zwischen Berlin und Hamburg gemacht haben. Nicht schön, aber die Lage ist vielerorts verzweifelt genug, dass die Pendlerbahncard attraktiv wird. (




matty2580 schrieb:


> Warum sollte kann ausgerechnet Deutschland seine Hauptstadt nicht fördern?



"CSU"




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Investoren richtig viel Geld zu uns bringen und Rendite erwarten?



Investoren, die Rendite erwarten, bringen kein Geld, sondern entziehen es netto. Das ist nun einmal der Grundgedanke: Hinterher mehr haben als vorher. Und wenn der, der hat, nicht in der Stadt wohnt, dann fließt das Geld offensichtlich ab.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Willst du mich veräppeln? Die Personalkosten gehen von der Rendite ab. Dann haben die Heimbesitzer halt keine 8% sondern nur noch 6%, an den Kosten wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn die versuchen die Preise zu erhöhen, ziehen die Bewohner um.




Hast du schon mal versucht, in Berlin einen Pflegeheimplatz zu finden? Es ist keine Polemik, wenn ich sage: Solltest du für dich selbst einen anstreben, dann ist es jetzt schon fast zu spät. Dagegen sind Wohnungen für HartzIVer oder Termine bei Berliner Behörden geradezu kinderleicht zu bekommen.



> Pflege ist ein Bereich wo die Löhne dauerhaft zu niedrig sind, da müssen sie steigen. Und diese bezahlen wir am Ende mit, daran ist ja nichts verwerfliches, dafür verdienen wir hier auch gut. Ich würde nicht wollen das mein Pfleger den Mindestlohn bekommt - denn dann arbeitet der genau so - nur das Mindeste tun und ja nicht mehr.



Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich die Lohnhöhe nach der Seltenheit der Qualifikation richtet und ein massenhaft benötigter Job mag zu knapp, aber nie selten ausgebildet werden. Und (glücklicherweise) leben wir nicht mehr in einer exponentiell wachsenden Bevölkerung, sodass insbesondere jetzt in der Babyboomer-Verrentungszeit häufig nur ein Nachkomme in arbeitsfähigem Alter (möglicherweise aber auch noch ohne Job) auf zwei Pflegebedürftige mit bekanntermaßen in vielen Fällen knapper Rente kommt.

Und ehe du jetzt wieder den Smartarsch mit Eigenverantwortung und selber Vorsorgen auspackst: Die verarmten Rentner sind zwar Mitschuld an diversen Problemen unserer Zeit, haben während ihres Arbeitslebens aber noch erzählt bekommen, dass der Staat sich um alles kümmert. Heute stehen sie da und können sich gut bezahlte Pflege schlicht nicht leisten. Das müsste wenn dann über öffentliche Mittel z.B. aus Unternehmenssteuern bezahlt werden, wenn sich der Lebensstandard von niemand anderem verschlechtern soll. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du deren Erhöhung zustimmst.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

Insbesondere wurde die Rentner, die sich gekümmert haben betrogen. 

Frontal 21 vom 4. Juni 2019 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Mancko (10. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Bei uns im SPD Ortsverein sind auch 2 Gewerkschafter drinnen.
> Die Gewerkschaften haben so wenige Mitglieder, dass sich bei einem Streik die Arbeitgeber nur noch tot lachen würden.
> Betriebsräte gibt es auch kaum noch, und damit null Mitbestimmung der Arbeitnehmer.
> 
> ...



Das  ist doch dann aber due Schuld der Arbeitnehmer. Wenn sie sich nicht organisieren haben sie halt Pech gehabt, Vielleicht sollten die Gewerkschaften auch mal darüber nachdenken wieso sie so wenig bzw. immer weniger Mitglieder haben. Oft fühlt sich der gemeine Arbeitnehmer dort nicht mehr richtig vertreten. Postengeschacher unter Gewerkschaftsbonzen und falsche Prioritäten in der Aussendarstellung, Da wird die massenhafte Migration in die Sozialsysteme von den Gewerkschaften verteidigt und für gut befunden. Damit könnte ich, wäre ich Arbeitnehmer, nichts anfangen. Ich würde erwarten dass sich die Gewerkschaften um meine Belange kümmern denn dafür zahle ich ja Beiträge und nicht um irgendwelche jungen Männer aus Afrika oder dem nahen Osten. Das ist für den Arbeitnehmer gar kein Thema.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

Von wegen Betriebsratsfreiheit: AEtzende Methoden gegen BR-Gruendung


----------



## Poulton (10. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Von wegen Betriebsratsfreiheit: AEtzende Methoden gegen BR-Gruendung


Da gibt es noch mehr:


Spoiler



ZDF Zoom - Und raus bist Du! Gewerkschafter unter Druck
Der Fertigmacher - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Mitbestimmung: „Zielperson“ Betriebsrat - DER SPIEGEL 20/2014
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Was ist Union Busting?
Union-Busting in Deutschland - Die Bekämpfung von Betriebsräten und Gewerkschaften als professionelle Dienstleistung
Arbeitnehmervertretungen - "Es wird rauer in den Betrieben" (Archiv)
Die Rausschmeisser - Feuern um jeden Preis | Das Erste - Panorama
Mobbing, Sabotage, Kündigung Betriebsräte im Visier der Arbeitgeber - Union Busting
ver.di TV: Betriebsratswahlen + Union Busting. Strategien professioneller Fertigmacher






Mancko schrieb:


> Da wird die massenhafte Migration in die Sozialsysteme von den Gewerkschaften verteidigt und für gut befunden.


Ist das ein neues Trinkspiel, möglichst viele haltlose Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen? 



Mancko schrieb:


> Damit könnte ich, wäre ich Arbeitnehmer, nichts anfangen.


Wenn du es wärst, das erklärt so einiges.
Das Personen mit Migrationshintergrund hierzulande ebenso normale Lohnabhängige sind, scheint von dir konsequent ausgeklammert zu werden. Dabei ist es nicht erst seit heute so, sondern z.B. schon in den 80er Jahren beim Kampf um die 35h Woche in der Metall- und Elektroindustrie.

€: https://www.destatis.de/DE/Themen/G...n/liste-migrationshintergrund-geschlecht.html


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

Eher dass er keine Arbeit hat und auf kosten der anderen lebt, erklärt so einiges.


----------



## Mancko (10. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ist das ein neues Trinkspiel, möglichst viele haltlose Behauptungen in den Raum zu stellen?


Gab genügend fragwürdige Aussagen von DGB und Verdi Bossen dazu in 2015 und 2016. Deren Job ist es sich um ihre Arbeitnehmer zu kümmern und nicht um Glücksritter aus aller Herren Länder.




> Wenn du es wärst, das erklärt so einiges.
> Das Personen mit Migrationshintergrund hierzulande ebenso normale Lohnabhängige sind, scheint von dir konsequent ausgeklammert zu werden.



Habe ich nie bestritten. Mir geht es einzig und allein um Einwanderung in Sozialsysteme die ich kategorisch ablehne genauso wie das Betreten der EU ohne Visum oder Aufenthaltserlaubnis. Asylprüfung hat ausschließlich offshore oder in Drittstaaten in von der EU unterhaltenen EInrichtungen zu erfolgen und Einwanderung nur nach harten Kriterien ala Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada & Co, sprich nach einem Mehrwertsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft und sonst gar nix.


----------



## Mancko (10. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher dass er keine Arbeit hat und auf kosten der anderen lebt, erklärt so einiges.



Woher willst Du das wissen? Im Gegenteil ich habe eine Arbeit nur bin ich kein abhängig Beschäftigter mehr sondern ich schaffe Beschäftigung und das zu ordentlichen Löhnen von denen man auch sehr gut leben kann. Ich sehe allerdings zunehmend kritisch wie sich die Abgabenlast sowohl für mein Unternehmen wie auch meine  Mitarbeiter stetig erhöht und wie das Geld für Dinge ausgegeben wird die nichts aber auch gar nichts mit unserem Land und dessen Bevölkerung zu tun haben. Auf dem Reichstag steht der klar formulierte Auftrag unserer Politiker und ihre Pflicht drauf. Da steht nicht Afrika, Naher Osten oder irgendwelche anderen Länder / Kulturen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> ... und Einwanderung nur nach harten Kriterien ala Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada & Co, sprich nach einem Mehrwertsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft und sonst gar nix.



Bitte verlassen sie ihr Haus / ihre Wohnung erst dann wenn sie ihren bewilligten Einreiseantrag, nach dem Prüfverfahren ob sie für die BRD einen Nutzen haben, erhalten haben. 

Wirklich schade das wir das hier noch nicht eingeführt haben, da würden wohl so einige vermeindlich deutsche Staatsbürger (in Bioqualität) nie wieder aus ihrem Haus / ihrer Wohnung kommen, da sich rausstellen würde das sie und ihr Weltbild eigentlich nur nutzloser gesellschaftlicher Balast sind.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Woher willst Du das wissen? Im Gegenteil ich habe eine Arbeit nur bin ich kein abhängig Beschäftigter mehr sondern ich schaffe Beschäftigung und das zu ordentlichen Löhnen von denen man auch sehr gut leben kann. Ich sehe allerdings zunehmend kritisch wie sich die Abgabenlast sowohl für mein Unternehmen wie auch meine  Mitarbeiter stetig erhöht und wie das Geld für Dinge ausgegeben wird die nichts aber auch gar nichts mit unserem Land und dessen Bevölkerung zu tun haben. Auf dem Reichstag steht der klar formulierte Auftrag unserer Politiker und ihre Pflicht drauf. Da steht nicht Afrika, Naher Osten oder irgendwelche anderen Länder / Kulturen.



Du lässt also andere für dich Arbeiten. Auch eine Form von Ausbeutung.



Mancko schrieb:


> Asylprüfung hat ausschließlich offshore oder in Drittstaaten in von der EU unterhaltenen EInrichtungen zu erfolgen und Einwanderung nur nach harten Kriterien ala Australien, Neuseeland, Kanada & Co, sprich nach einem Mehrwertsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft und sonst gar nix.



Lustig, dass die aktuellen Flüchtlinge aus Venezuela, die sich die USA und Europa mit den Putschversuchen selbst geschaffen hat, ganz ohne Visum legal einreisen können. 
Medienbericht - Die zweitmeisten Fluechtlinge kamen im Maerz aus Venezuela nach Deutschland
Zahlen der Mitgliedsstaaten: Wieder mehr Asylbewerber in der EU | tagesschau.de

Wobei die meisten wohl nach Spanien gehen werden, wegen der Sprache.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Das Jammerlied auf die Steuerlast für Unternehmen entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, angesichts dessen, dass die kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer von 59,27% 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken ist. 
https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...edfa9527b5b7b1078778/WD-4-065-18-pdf-data.pdf

Aber da ist man mal wieder bei dem Punkt:


Poulton schrieb:


> Mit den 90er Jahren began hierzulande die idiotische Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte, u.a. durch die vier "Finanzmarktförderungsgesetze", welches unter rot-grün (Danke Schröder, Danke Joschka...) und deren Kuschelei mit den Hedgefonds dann nochmal richtig auf die Spitze getrieben wurde. Ebenso began in den 90er Jahren eine Steuer- und Sozialpolitik nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wo denen, die ohnehin schon viel haben, gegeben bzw. sie weniger belastet werden und denen, die nichts oder nur wenig haben, umso mehr in die Tasche gegriffen wird. Beispiele dafür:
> Wegfall der Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeit,
> Nichterhebung der Vermögenssteuer, obwohl sie noch im Grundgesetz steht,
> Anhebung der Mehrwertsteuer , welche vorallem Haushalte mit kleinen Einkommen oder die gar auf Transferleistungen angewiesen sind, überdurchschnittlich belastet. Gleichzeitig Eseleien, wie z.B. das bis 2012 für Reitpferde der ermäßigte Mehrwertsteuersatz galt, während bis heute für Windeln der volle gezahlt werden muss.
> ...


Steuer- und Abgabenreformen seit 1998 haben nur die reichsten 30 % entlastet - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
Und wenn man noch etwas zurückgeht: In den 80er Jahren Betrug der Spitzensteuersatz sowie die Körperschaftssteuer (thesauriert) sogar mal 56%.


€: Memorandum 2018: Unternehmerstaat Deutschland (neues-deutschland.de)


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Jammerlied auf die Steuerlast für Unternehmen entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, angesichts dessen, dass die kombinierte Belastung mit Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer von 59,27% 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken ist.
> https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...edfa9527b5b7b1078778/WD-4-065-18-pdf-data.pdf



Ist halt irgendwie wie mit dem Epic Store.
Am Anfang lagen die "Abgaben" im Einzelhandel bei 50 - 60%, dann kam der Onlinehandel und man musste nur noch 30% abgeben und es wurde weiter gejammert. Jetzt hast du Epic, die nehmen 12% und sobald dann wer kommt und es auf 8% senkt werden wieder alle jammern das 12% zu hoch sind.

Nicht anders ist das bei Unternehmen, bei 59,27% jammerten alle und bei 29,83% jammern immer noch alle und sie würden weiter jammern würde man die Belastung auf 20% senken.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

Sie jammern halt immer. 

Deshalb hat man als Politik auch etwas falsch gemacht, wenn die Unternehmen mal nicht jammern. 
Die Beschwerden über die 5G-Ausbauauflagen sind das beste Beispiel, wie man es richtig macht.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

@ruyven_macaran 

Es gibt aktuell halt den Trend, umweltbewusst zu leben und work/life-balance zu schaffen, da gehört es auch dazu, keine X Stunden pro Tag zu verschwenden um sich im Stau aufzuregen oder in den ÖPNV zu schwitzen. Daher gibt es auch wieder Leute die aufs Land ziehen, nicht nur in Speckgürtel, sondern auch in kleinere Städte.

Ich kenne auch sehr viele Leute die mit einer Großstadt wie Leipzig oder Berlin mehr als zufrieden sind - sie lieben diese Städte. Alles ist da wenn man will, Auto braucht man nur wenn man wirklich was transportieren will, nach einer Sauftour gibt es den Nightliner - nix laufen, nix Taxi, es gibt so viele Gründe warum Leute die Städte lieben und hier gerne leben, vor allem in den mittleren Städten die unter 1Mio. Einwohner liegen - wie Leipzig - die Stadt ist nicht rammelvoll, das ist das schöne dabei - und man hat immer noch Kulturangebote, weltweit bekannte Messen, internationale Gäste usw. Alles was die Stadt halt lebenswert macht. Und wer Ruhe mag, holt sich nen Garten, der kostet ja auch so gut wie nix heutzutage.
Was die Leute in die Städte zieht: Kultur, alles in Reichweite, Freunde/Familie, Weiterbildung (um sich halt auch zu entwickeln, das muss ja nicht mal was offizielles sein), bessere Verkehrsanbindung (Flughafen etc.) - es gibt so viele Gründe und der Job steht recht weit hinten bei vielen - man arbeitet um zu leben, man lebt NICHT um zu arbeiten. 
Und genau das hält die Leute in den Städten: alles was sie dahin zieht. Alles was auf dem Land fehlt. Bei einigen Sachen kann man das verstehen - welche Kultur, für die paar Rentner da? - aber einige andere Sachen sind höchst seltsam - auf dem Land lässt es sich doch wunderbar arbeiten, es gibt auch sehr sehr viele große Unternehmen die gerade die Standorte in der Pampa wählen weil man da Grundstücke hinterhergeworfen bekommt - es lohnt sich also. Thomann ist z.B. so ein Unternehmen, auf dem platten Land steht einer der besten Onlineshops für Musiker&DJ-Bedarf. 
Wenn alle anderen Gebiete auch anfangen den Leuten was zu bieten, wird sich das umkehren wie gesagt. Niemand will in einer 45m² Betonkiste leben wo man die Nachbarn ****** hört wenn man 30km weiter ein Haus haben kann fürs gleiche Geld. 
So viel dazu. Arbeit gibt es überall, massig Angebote für fast alle Berufe. Aber die Leute rammeln trotzdem in die 10 größten Städte auch wenn sie wissen das sie da mit ihrem Gehalt nicht weit kommen. Nicht jeder ist ITler, Oberarzt oder Anwalt und muss in die Stadt.

Und was die Wohnungen angeht - es gibt sehr viele riesige Wohnungen, entweder zusammengelegt oder noch aus der Gründerzeit, die werden extra für StudentenWGs hergerichtet (ink. zweites Bad etc.) - weil man sich dabei RICHTIG die Taschen vollstopfen kann. Eine Großfamilie hat vll 1500€ Budget für die Wohnung, warm - und will drunter bleiben, die 6-7 Stunden die da aber auch reinpassen können auch 2000 stemmen (nicht unüblich hier).
Da der Trend dazu ging, weniger Kinder zu haben. sind Großfamilien hier selten, diese wurden durch asiatische Großfamilien ersetzt - sie sind die einzigen, wo ich mal mehr als 3 Kids sehe. Und die haben kein Budget für eine hippe, zentrumsnahe geile Wohnung mit so viel Platz - also hat man Studenten in diese Wohnungen gesteckt, schon seit Ewigkeiten ist das normal. 
WG Leipzig : WG-Zimmer Angebote in Leipzig
Da zum nachsehen^ Das sind recht große Räume die als WG-Zimmer angeboten werden und man sieht - die Hälfte der Anzeigen hat 6-7-8 Personen in der WG. Diese riesigen Wohnungen existieren in jeder Studentenstadt in Massen. Klar sind mehr Wohnungen in normaler Größe, aber an den riesigen Wohnungen mangelt es nirgendwo für StudentenWGs, das ist wie gesagt auch ein gutes Geschäft. Zumal so eine Wohnung niemals leer steht, die WG durchmischt sich immer, aber wenn eine Familie auszieht, viel Glück da einen Nachmieter reinzubekommen in den halben Palast.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was die Wohnungen angeht - es gibt sehr viele riesige Wohnungen, entweder zusammengelegt oder noch aus der Gründerzeit, die werden extra für StudentenWGs hergerichtet (ink. zweites Bad etc.) - weil man sich dabei RICHTIG die Taschen vollstopfen kann. Eine Großfamilie hat vll 1500€ Budget für die Wohnung, warm - und will drunter bleiben, die 6-7 Stunden die da aber auch reinpassen können auch 2000 stemmen (nicht unüblich hier).



Bei 6 Leuten passt das aber auch nicht. Das wären 333€ pro Person. Die Miete im Bafög liegt selbst mit der aktuellen Änderung bei maximal 325 Euro.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei 6 Leuten passt das aber auch nicht. Das wären 333€ pro Person. Die Miete im Bafög liegt selbst mit der aktuellen Änderung bei maximal 325 Euro.



Gibt ja auch Studenten die arbeiten oder von Eltern durchfinanziert werden.  Die bewohnen meist die größeren Räume, die kleineren werden den Bafög-beziehenden Studenten überlassen. 
Für die Vermieter ist das eine super Sache, die Wohnung steht nie leer und die Miete passt auch, dazu sind es Studenten die nicht sonderlich anspruchsvoll sind - ergo muss man da nur einfache Sachen erledigen und kann dabei noch sparen (Studenten renovieren selbst etc.).
Gerade in Leipzig wo man irre viele Häuser aus der Gründerzeit hat, sind solche Wohnungen nicht selten.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Willst du mich veräppeln? Die Personalkosten gehen von der Rendite ab. Dann haben die Heimbesitzer halt keine 8% sondern nur noch 6%, an den Kosten wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn die versuchen die Preise zu erhöhen, ziehen die Bewohner um.
> Pflege ist ein Bereich wo die Löhne dauerhaft zu niedrig sind, da müssen sie steigen. Und diese bezahlen wir am Ende mit, daran ist ja nichts verwerfliches, dafür verdienen wir hier auch gut. Ich würde nicht wollen das mein Pfleger den Mindestlohn bekommt - denn dann arbeitet der genau so - nur das Mindeste tun und ja nicht mehr.




Altenpflege: Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage | ZEIT Arbeit


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altenpflege: Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage | ZEIT Arbeit



Das ist halt auch genau das Problem - ein kaputtregulierter Markt im Pflegebereich verhindert vernünftige Arbeitsbedingungen und Bezahlung.
Übrigens will die Seite das ich mich da registriere, was nicht passieren wird, daher kann ich nur die verlinkte Seite lesen und nicht den Rest.

P.S.: die Seite hat auch noch ne Paywall, Pfuj Teufel!


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Altenpflege: Gesetz von Angebot und Nachfrage | ZEIT Arbeit


Ich wäre ja schon fast geneigt gewesen mal wieder ein "Wer hat uns verraten ..." zu bringen, aber angesichts dessen:


> Hinter den Namen verbergen sich mächtige Investoren aus dem Ausland. Sie  stecken Milliardenbeträge in deutsche Altenheime und hoffen, dass sich  die Milliarden vermehren. Lange Zeit war das in Deutschland nicht  möglich; die Heime wurden von Kirchen und vom Staat betrieben. *Anfang  der neunziger Jahre öffnete die damalige Bundesregierung  die Pflegebranche für Privatunternehmen. *Heute ist von den mehr als  10.000 deutschen Altenheimen etwa die Hälfte in privater Hand, und ihr  Anteil wird von Jahr zu Jahr größer.


Danke Kohl... Vorallem dass man nicht gleich die Beschränkung reingebracht hat, dass die zulässige Rechtsform nur in Richtung Gemeinnützige GmbH und dergleichen sein darf.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich wäre ja schon fast geneigt gewesen mal wieder ein "Wer hat uns verraten ..." zu bringen, aber angesichts dessen:
> 
> Danke Kohl... Vorallem dass man nicht gleich die Beschränkung reingebracht hat, dass die zulässige Rechtsform nur in Richtung Gemeinnützige GmbH und dergleichen sein darf.





Vorbild Skandinavien: Ein Vergleich zum deutschen Pflegesystem – Demenzrisiko


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die prekäre Beschäftigung haben sich die Leute selbst angeschafft.
> Es gibt keinen Arbeitskampf, kaum noch neue Gewerkschaften (und die alten schrumpfen), die Leute haben einfach keinen Arsch mehr in der Hose. Zum Ausbeuten gehören immer zwei dazu - der, der ausgebeutet wird sollte sich hier wehren und er hat mittlerweile alle Mittel dazu die er sich wünschen kann.





Mancko schrieb:


> Das  ist doch dann aber due Schuld der  Arbeitnehmer. Wenn sie sich nicht organisieren haben sie halt Pech  gehabt, Vielleicht sollten die Gewerkschaften auch mal darüber  nachdenken wieso sie so wenig bzw. immer weniger Mitglieder haben. Oft  fühlt sich der gemeine Arbeitnehmer dort nicht mehr richtig vertreten.  Postengeschacher unter Gewerkschaftsbonzen und falsche Prioritäten in  der Aussendarstellung, Da wird die massenhafte Migration in die  Sozialsysteme von den Gewerkschaften verteidigt und für gut befunden.  Damit könnte ich, wäre ich Arbeitnehmer, nichts anfangen. Ich würde  erwarten dass sich die Gewerkschaften um meine Belange kümmern denn  dafür zahle ich ja Beiträge und nicht um irgendwelche jungen Männer aus  Afrika oder dem nahen Osten. Das ist für den Arbeitnehmer gar kein  Thema.


Hier mal so als kleiner Denkanstoß, was passiert, wenn man einen Betriebsrat gründen bzw. eine gewerkschaftliche Organisation etablieren will und der Chef ein Problem damit hat:
Wombat`s Hostel Berlin: Protest gegen Auslagerung zieht Kreise | arbeitsunrecht in deutschland
Wombat`s: Protest gegen Outsourcing | arbeitsunrecht in deutschland

Hat übrigens dazu geführt, dass die Betreiber das gewinnbringende und sehr gut laufende Hostel geschlossen haben - vermutlich, um es mit neuem Personal neu zu eröffnen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist den Investoren doch Rille, was die Stadt durchgemacht hat, wie die Geschichte aussieht (sogar bei Objekten wo sie direkt rein investieren ists denen oft egal).


Mir ist es ziemlich latte ob die Investoren sich noch einen Cent mehr in die Tasche stecken. Wohnen ist ein Grundbedürfnis und muss bezahlbar bleiben - das trifft für einen immer größeren Teil der hiesigen Bevölkerung aber nicht mehr zu. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Die EZB hat diverse Probleme geschaffen und deswegen gehen die Investoren in den Immobilienmarkt. Das hat den positiven Effekt das unsere steinalte Häuser endlich mal die finanzielle Spritze bekommen, die den Genossenschaften usw. immer gefehlt hat um umfassend zu modernisieren und Wohnraum zu schaffen der richtig gut ist. Billig ist nicht gut, wer spart, spart sich hier kaputt. Wenn nur Geld für Instandhaltung ausgegeben wird (so wie Genossenschaften halt arbeiten) dann bleibt der Wohnraum im besten Fall auf dem Stand so wie der gebaut wurde, im schlimmsten Fall werden nur die nötigsten Arbeiten gemacht und die Häuser werden hässlich, ungemütlich und einer weltoffenen Metropole wie Berlin in einem stinkreichen Land nicht würdig. Da entstehen Ghettos usw.


Keine Ahnung was du hast - die Genossenschaften pflegen ihre Wohnungen doch gut. Wir haben schon vor Jahren eine Wärmedämmung bekommen, wir haben schnelles Kabelinternet, wir haben einen Fahrstuhl, einen Keller, praktisch alle Wohnungen haben einen Balkon, alle Fenster wurden schon um die Jahrtausendwende neu doppelt verglast, die Flure sind gepflegt und im Zuge der letzten Balkonsanierung hat man uns sogar vor die Wahl gestellt, ob wir ne Verglasung (auf eigene Kosten) haben wollen oder nicht. Selbst bei einer Neuvermietung würde unsere Wohnung kaum über 600€ warm kosten. 

Die großen privaten Konzerne stopfen sich für solche Selbstverständlichkeiten die Taschen voll und sorgen mit überflüssigen Luxussanierungen dafür, dass sich der gemeine Durchschnittsverdiener die Wohnungen zunehmend schlechter leisten kann. Keiner braucht einen Kokosfußboden, ne Video-Gegensprechanlage oder integriertes SmartHome (gerade letzteres wäre für mich ein NoGo...). Vielleicht bleibt der Wohnraum dann nicht auf dem modernsten Stand - das ist den Leuten aber herzlichst egal, die den modernen Wohnraum nicht bezahlen können, im Zweifelsfall auf der Straße landen und dadurch ihre Lebensgrundlage verlieren. Zumal es für einen modernen Wohnraum keinen Kokosfußboden, ne Video-Gegensprechstelle oder SmartHome braucht... 

Ghettobildung entsteht nicht durch nicht luxussanierte Wohnungen. Ghettobildung entsteht dadurch, dass die ärmeren und damit auch tendenziell sozial schlechter Gestellten Menschen gehäuft in billigere, ranzige Gegenden ziehen, weil die sich woanders die Mieten nicht mehr leisten können und sich dadurch Armut auf gewisse Hotspots begrenzt. Viele der heutigen Brennpunktbezirke sind auch durch die unglaublich dämliche Einführung der Fehlbelegungsabgabe in den 80ern entstanden, also durch den umgekehrten Effekt, dass besser verdienende und damit tendenziell sozial besser gestellte Leute weggezogen sind. Nur mal so als Beispiel...
High-Deck-Siedlung – Wikipedia



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Wie umgeht man das? Na in dem sich Arbeit wieder lohnt. Damit der Arbeiter sich halt auch ne gute Wohnung leisten kann, genau so wie der Anwalt 2 Stockwerke drüber.


Wiegesagt. Dann kostet das ÖPNV-Ticket aber auch nicht mehr nur 81€, der Friseur nicht mehr nur 18€, der Latte nicht mehr 2€ dann kostet das Brötchen auch nicht mehr nur 15 Cent  und dann kostet der Döner auch nicht mehr nur 3,50€. Wo viel Geld ist, sind auch die Preise höher. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und was ist so schlimm daran, wenn Investoren richtig viel Geld zu uns bringen und Rendite erwarten? [...]Es ist nicht umsonst alles privatisiert, das ist gewollt - von allen, weil das einfach effizienter ist als staatliche Einrichtungen die dann alle gnadenlos veraltet sind und sehr zäh arbeiten.


Lass mal schauen... Ach, schau dir doch selber an, wozu bspw. die Privatisierung der Telekom geführt hat. Wir sind für solch eine reiche Nation peinlich weit hinten, was den Internetausbau angeht. 
Oder bei der Deutschen Bahn - eine Pünktlichkeitsquote, die ganz offiziell und garantiert schon geschönt bei nur 70% liegt ist einfach peinlich. Oder die Deutsche Bahn, die die S-Bahn hier in Berlin zur Profitmaximierung auf kriminelle Art und Weise kaputtgespart hat (u.A. hat man Wartungsbücher "optimiert"). 
Analyse: Wie die S-Bahn in Schieflage geriet - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Beide Beispiele haben gemeinsam: Der Ausbau wird zu großen Teilen von den Steuerzahlern getragen, weil man ja den armen Aktionären noch Dividenden zahlen muss und im Falle der Telekom der Wille fehlt, die großen Gewinne anstatt in Bonis und Dividenden mal in das eigentliche Produkt zu stecken.
Oder die Privatisierung großer Teile des Berliner Wohnraums - darum gehts hier die ganze Zeit. Die Mietpreise explodieren.
Die Berliner Wasserbetriebe wollte man auch privatisieren - hat man auch gemacht, festgestellt, dass die Preise nur einen Weg kannten (nach oben), und sie zum Glück rechtzeitig wieder verstaatlicht.

Es gibt gewisse Dinge, die stellen eine Grundlage für die Entstehung von wirtschaftlicher Stärke dar. Dazu gehört jegliche Infrastruktur, Recht und Ordnung. Das gehört auf keinen Fall privatisiert - weil dann keine langfristige Zukunftssicherheit im Raum steht, sondern einzig möglichst kurzfristiger Gewinn. 
Bisher hat sich Privatisierung einzig in einer Form bemerkbar gemacht: Am Anfang durch ein günstigeres und besseres Angebot, das sich schon nach kurzer Zeit ins totale Gegenteil verwandelt hat - kaputtgespart und extrem teuer, weil nur kurzfristig gedacht und investiert wird und daher alles doppelt und dreifach bezahlt werden muss. Und das allerbeste: Will der Staat nun an der Infrastruktur modernisieren oder arbeiten um das Land konkurrenzfähig zu halten, muss man bei den Privatunternehmen den Stiefellecker spielen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Willst du mich veräppeln? Die Personalkosten gehen von der Rendite ab. Dann haben die Heimbesitzer halt keine 8% sondern nur noch 6%, an den Kosten wird sich nichts ändern. Und wenn die versuchen die Preise zu erhöhen, ziehen die Bewohner um.
> Pflege ist ein Bereich wo die Löhne dauerhaft zu niedrig sind, da müssen sie steigen. Und diese bezahlen wir am Ende mit, daran ist ja nichts verwerfliches, dafür verdienen wir hier auch gut.


Du glaubst doch selber nicht, dass die stinkreichen Unternehmer freiwillig was vom Kuchen abgeben. Die Kosten werden 1:1 an die Kunden weitergegeben... 
Einfach so den Pflegeheimplatz wechseln funktioniert auch nicht - die Plätze sind eh schon knapp. Bei alten Leuten sind Ortswechsel sowieso so eine Sache (sowohl sozial, als auch gesundheitlich) - insbesondere aber bei Pflegeheimbewohnern.

Und so als kleiner Tipp: Immer weniger Leute haben überhaupt die Möglichkeit, die Pflegeheime mitzuzahlen. Die Pflegeversicherung zahlt nur einen Teil, bei ehemaligen Geringverdienern ist die Rente zu klein um die Differenz aufzufressen, oft sind kaum private Rücklagen vorhanden - den Rest dürfen dann die Angehörigen zahlen. Und das kann gerade, wenn die Eltern keine sonderlich hohe Rente haben, richtig teuer werden. 

Also sind junge Arbeitnehmer nicht nur durch immer höhere Sozialkosten und durch eine immer höhere Abgabenlast bestraft - gerade Arbeitnehmer mit Eltern die Geringverdiener oder "nur-gerade-so-Normalverdiener" waren werden in Zukunft noch ihr blaues Wunder erleben und doppelt bestraft sein. Jetzt schon. Da sind höhere Eigenanteile bei den Pflegeheimkosten nicht gerade förderlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das in DIESE Käffer niemand von außerhalb ziehen möchte, hat sehr offensichtlich Gründe. Aber davon abgesehen: Nö, da scheint es kein gigantisches Job-Angebot zu finden. Jedenfalls find ichs spontan nicht. Erster Treffer für "Elektriker Plauen":
> Ergebnisse Ihrer Jobsuche
> Niemand, der einen gelernten Kabelleger sucht. Die Bahn würde wahrscheinlich einen nehmen, die nehmen gerade fast alles - aber dafür muss ich nicht nach Plauen.
> Fliesenleger?
> ...


Oder Einzelhandelskaufleute, Personalkaufleute, Industriemechaniker, KFZ-Mechaniker, Lokführer, Busfahrer... Die Jobmöglichkeiten auf dem Kaff sind äußerst begrenzt. Nebenher gibts oft kein vernünftiges Internet, eine allgemein eher schlechte Infrastruktur, kaum Freizeitbeschäftigungsmöglichkeiten und kaum spezielle Einkaufsmöglichkeiten innerhalb eines Dorfes bzw. einer Gemeinde. Und ohne Auto ist man auf dem Land generell aufgeschmissen.

Gibt eine Menge gute Gründe wieso immer mehr Leute in die Stadt ziehen. Eigentlich müsste man das Land zumindest hinsichtlich der Infrastruktur fördern... Nur naja, fast jeder dürfte wissen, dass cryon1c die Landbevölkerung quasi egal ist. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Gutes Angebot? Nö. Aber ein zweites, wenn das erste nichts wird. Ein sicheres schlechtes Einkommen ist besser, als ein unsicheres mittelmäßiges Einkommen (jeweils bezogen auf die lokalen Lebenserhaltungskosten)
> Und Jobs, für die sich umziehen allgemein lohnen kann, also min. 1500 netto, eher 2000, gibt es in einer Kleinstadt mit 5000 Leuten oft nicht mal einen je Branche. Bei 100000 dann vielleicht 2-3, aber das ist trotzdem ein extremes Risiko. Nur für ungelernte würde die reine Einwohnergröße keinen Unterschied machen, aber die haben allgemein in wachsenden Gemeinden die besten Jobchancen und das sind auch wieder die großen Städte.


Seit wann haben Ungelernte die besten Jobchancen, gerade für was, womit man halbwegs komfortabel über die Runden kommt?
Eigentlich ist es eher so: Egal als was man später Arbeiten will, aber irgendeine Ausbildung sollte man immer gemacht haben. Höre ich andauernd. 

Für einen 1500€ Netto-Job würde ich übrigens nicht umziehen. Das ginge ab 2000€ Netto los - 1500€-Jobs bekommt man selbst hier in Berlin zu hauf... Ist ja auch kein Wunder, liegen 1500€ doch schon recht nah an der Geringverdienerschwelle. 
Und das auch nur in Abhängigkeit von der vorhandenen Infrastruktur und/oder der Leistbarkeit eines Autos.




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das bieten sie schon heute nicht mehr. Ich kenn niemanden, der in einer Großstadt lebt und die Stadt toll findet.


Naja, würde man hier in Berlin etwas mehr Wert auf Recht und Ordnung legen, wäre alles ok. 
Wegziehen werde ich hier trotz meiner grundsätzlichen Verachtung der derzeitigen Berliner Politik trotzdem nicht - meine gesamte Bekanntschaft wohnt hier, meine Freunde wohnen hier und meinen Arbeitgeber gibts auch nur hier (und mit meiner Ausbildung hätte ich eh nur die Option, in andere Städte mit einer U-Bahn umzuziehen...). 

Höchstens würde ich in den Speckgürtel ziehen - dann aber nur mit Auto. Der ÖPNV-Ausbau bis in den Speckgürtel wird niemals über das Notdürftigste hinausgehen können. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Die meisten der genannten Verbindungen sind die westlichen Enden der längeren Strecken. Also die Trassen, die bis 1990 tot fahren und aus Westberlin in abgeschnittene, tote Vororte nicht-führten. In den 90er und frühen 0ern war da afaicr auch kein Bedarf für Ausbau - Berlin wuchs nicht und zu DDR-Zeiten war da nie was hochgewachsen, weil das alle Orte mit dem Rücken zur Mauer und der brandenburgischen Leere vor sich waren. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass große Teile Westberlins selbst erst mal S-Bahntechnischn ausgebaut werden mussten, die BRD hatte in weiten Teilen nur auf Buslinien gesetzt, die schon mit dem Verkehr innerhalb der Insel ihre Mühe hatten.


Es gab damals so einige Problematiken...
Einerseits die Tatsache, dass nach dem Krieg weite Teile des  Streckennetzes zerstört waren oder als Kriegsentschädigung abgebaut  wurden und man wegen der politischen Unsicherheit nicht sonderlich viel  ausgebaut hat. 
Andererseits die damalige Problematik, dass die S-Bahn auch in Westberlin durch die Reichsbahn der DDR betrieben wurde. Entsprechend "beliebt" war die S-Bahn - und entsprechend gepflegt wurde sie. Im Grunde wurden nur die wichtigsten Strecken notdürftig geflickt, während unwichtigere Strecken zurückgebaut oder eingestellt wurden. Selbst der verbliebende und in Betrieb befindliche Bestand musste 1984, als die BVG West den S-Bahn-Verkehr im Osten übernommen hatte, grundlegend saniert werden. Da war kein Geld für den S-Bahn-Ausbau angedacht. 

Ost-Berlin hat fast nur auf einen Straßenbahnausbau gesetzt, während in West-Berlin mWn. 1965 oder 1967 die letzte Straßenbahn fuhr und zum Großteil auf den Bus und den, in dicht besiedelten Gebieten sinnvolleren aber recht teuren, U-Bahn-Ausbau gesetzt hat. 
Der Osten hat mWn. die S-Bahn ebenfalls kaum ausgebaut. Die BVG Ost hat von 1987-1989 allerdings Marzahn-Hellersdorf und Hönow per U-Bahn mit oberirdischer Streckenführung angebunden. Quasi eine S-Bahn, nur halt als U-Bahn betrieben.

West-Berlins Ansatz der U-Bahn und der Feinversorgung mit dem Bus war meines Erachtens nach nicht nur in Hinsicht auf eine autofreundliche Stadt der bessere - eine U-Bahn amotisiert ihre hohen Anfangskosten im Falle eines unterirdischen Streckenverlaufes durch ihre hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, ihre extrem hohe Fahrgastkapazität, die geringe Störanfälligkeit im Vergleich zur Straßenbahn und insbesondere durch den praktisch nicht vorhandenen Platzbedarf an der Oberfläche. Eine Straßenbahn hingegen ist in erster Linie billig, dafür genauso unflexibel, auch mit eigener Trasse sehr Störanfällig, ohne eigene Trasse noch viel störanfälliger und noch viel langsamer, hat eine geringe Fahrgastkapazität und insbesondere der hohe Platzbedarf bei vorhandener Infrastruktur ist problematisch. Auch ist der Wartungsaufwand hoch und Bauarbeiten sorgen in doppelter Hinsicht für ein Verkehrschaos. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Erst jetzt, mit dem Boom der letzten 10-15 Jahre ist die Gegend auf einmal Speckgürtel und man braucht mehr S-Bahnen für die Häuslebauer. Im Osten, wo ein historisch konstant genutztes und auch zu DDR-Zeiten (gewohnt langsam) ausgebautes ÖPNV-Netz besteht, kenne ich nur eine einzige eingleisige Strecke auf Stadtgelände: Die südöstzliche Abzweigung vom Ring Richtung Köpenick/Müggelseeumfeld. Da ist ab Schöneweide bis Spindlersfeld nur ein Gleis in Benutzung und die Flächen für das Zweite wurden seit der Wende afaik auch teilweise überbaut. Spindlersfeld ist dann aber auch Endhaltestelle, sodass wie bei vielen jwd eingleisig verlaufenden Strecken gilt: Da wäre ein dichter Takt durchaus möglich, weil es nur ein kurzes Stickstück betrifft und Expresszüge, die nicht ganz durchfahren, währen überhaupt kein Problem.


Die Strecke nach Strausberg Nord wurde bis vor kurzer Zeit auch nur Eingleisig bedient. Deshalb gabs zwischen Strausberg und Strausberg Nord lange Zeit nur einen 40-Minuten-Takt. Die Strecken abzweigend von Blankenburg nach Hohen Neuendorf ist auch zum Großteil nur eingleisig ausgeführt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass spätestens ab Zeuthen die Strecke nach Königs Wusterhausen ebenfalls nur eingleisig ausgeführt war - wobei ich nicht weiß wie das da aktuell aussieht, ich war seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr dort. 

Die Strecke nach Spindlersfeld könnte durchaus auch im 10-Minuten-Takt betrieben werden - spätestens dann, wenn man den Bahnhof Oberspree zweigleisig ausführt, damit ausgewichen werden kann. Ein großer Bedarf an der S-Bahn besteht dort aber nicht wirklich, die Gegend um Spindlersfeld wird hauptsächlich durch die Straßenbahn bedient. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber solange die BVG nicht genug Züge und Personal hat, nützt auch das ausreichenste Gleis nichts.


Der eigentliche Grund, weshalb ich mich genötigt war auf diesen Post zu antworten... DIE S-BAHN GEHÖRT NICHT ZUR BVG. 
Die S-Bahn ist durch die Deutsche Bahn betrieben. Damit hat die BVG nichts zu tun. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Investoren, die Rendite erwarten, bringen kein Geld, sondern entziehen es netto. Das ist nun einmal der Grundgedanke: Hinterher mehr haben als vorher. Und wenn der, der hat, nicht in der Stadt wohnt, dann fließt das Geld offensichtlich ab.


Besser kann man es nicht ausdrücken. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Wir leben in einer Gesellschaft, in der sich die Lohnhöhe nach der Seltenheit der Qualifikation richtet und ein massenhaft benötigter Job mag zu knapp, aber nie selten ausgebildet werden. Und (glücklicherweise) leben wir nicht mehr in einer exponentiell wachsenden Bevölkerung, sodass insbesondere jetzt in der Babyboomer-Verrentungszeit häufig nur ein Nachkomme in arbeitsfähigem Alter (möglicherweise aber auch noch ohne Job) auf zwei Pflegebedürftige mit bekanntermaßen in vielen Fällen knapper Rente kommt.
> 
> Und ehe du jetzt wieder den Smartarsch mit Eigenverantwortung und selber Vorsorgen auspackst: Die verarmten Rentner sind zwar Mitschuld an diversen Problemen unserer Zeit, haben während ihres Arbeitslebens aber noch erzählt bekommen, dass der Staat sich um alles kümmert. Heute stehen sie da und können sich gut bezahlte Pflege schlicht nicht leisten. Das müsste wenn dann über öffentliche Mittel z.B. aus Unternehmenssteuern bezahlt werden, wenn sich der Lebensstandard von niemand anderem verschlechtern soll. Und ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass du deren Erhöhung zustimmst.


Ebenfalls bestens ausgedrückt. Wie oben schon erwähnt entsteht halt noch die Problematik, dass durch höhere Pflegeheimbeiträge speziell die Angehörigen enorm belastet werden. Insbesondere Angehörige von ehemals gering verdienenden Eltern oder solche, die selber nicht viel verdienen. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Es gibt aktuell halt den Trend, umweltbewusst zu leben und work/life-balance zu schaffen, da gehört es auch dazu, keine X Stunden pro Tag zu verschwenden um sich im Stau aufzuregen oder in den ÖPNV zu schwitzen. Daher gibt es auch wieder Leute die aufs Land ziehen, nicht nur in Speckgürtel, sondern auch in kleinere Städte.


Aufs Land ziehen viele Leute hauptsächlich deshalb, weil die sich die Mieten in den Städten nicht mehr leisten können, Ruhe haben und wenigstens wieder etwas Recht und Ordnung genießen wollen.
Niemad würde diese Vorteile....


			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Was die Leute in die Städte zieht: Kultur, alles in Reichweite, Freunde/Familie, Weiterbildung (um sich halt auch zu entwickeln, das muss ja nicht mal was offizielles sein), bessere Verkehrsanbindung (Flughafen etc.) - es gibt so viele Gründe und der Job steht recht weit hinten bei vielen - man arbeitet um zu leben, man lebt NICHT um zu arbeiten.


... die du ja schon passend wiedergegeben hast aufgeben. Gerade in Zeiten, wo man in Städten das Auto am liebsten verbieten will, würde niemand freiwillig aufs Land ziehen, da die ÖPNV-Anbindung ins Land/auf dem Land bestenfalls notdürftig und absolut unflexibel ist.



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Und genau das hält die Leute in den Städten: alles was sie dahin zieht. Alles was auf dem Land fehlt. Bei einigen Sachen kann man das verstehen - welche Kultur, für die paar Rentner da? - aber einige andere Sachen sind höchst seltsam - auf dem Land lässt es sich doch wunderbar arbeiten, es gibt auch sehr sehr viele große Unternehmen die gerade die Standorte in der Pampa wählen weil man da Grundstücke hinterhergeworfen bekommt - es lohnt sich also. Thomann ist z.B. so ein Unternehmen, auf dem platten Land steht einer der besten Onlineshops für Musiker&DJ-Bedarf.


Schön und toll das Thomann ein auf dem Land gut laufendes Unternehmen ist. Weil es ein Versandunternehmen ist und daher nicht auf lokale Kundschaft angewiesen ist. Das sind Handwerksbetriebe, Supermärkte, Friseure, diverse Einzelhandelsgeschäfte usw. hingegen schon. Nur sind die Käffer so klein, dass sich das Geschäft kaum lohnt. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn alle anderen Gebiete auch anfangen den Leuten was zu bieten, wird sich das umkehren wie gesagt.  Niemand will in einer 45m² Betonkiste leben wo man die Nachbarn ****** hört wenn man 30km weiter ein Haus haben kann fürs gleiche Geld.


Den jungen Leuten würde ein zeitgemäßer Internetanschluss vielleicht  auch erstmal reichen. Das kann sich das Land aber nicht alleine leisten.  Lohnen tut es sich für die privaten Unternehmen scheinbar kaum - und  jedem dürfte bekannt sein, dass du das Land beim Internet am liebsten in  der Steinzeit siehst...
Selbst für Internetunternehmen, für die der  Ort sowieso praktisch egal ist, ist das Land unattraktiv - eben weil das  Internet auf dem Land so schlecht ist. Nur willst du daran auch nichts  ändern...

Mal abgesehen davon: Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass du, wenn nicht in diesem Thread, irgendwo mal geschrieben hattest, dass 45m² für eine Person doch eh recht viel wären und diejenigen die sich das nicht leisten könnten doch in eine noch kleinere Wohnung umziehen sollten...


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch selber nicht, dass die stinkreichen Unternehmer freiwillig was vom Kuchen abgeben. Die Kosten werden 1:1 an die Kunden weitergegeben...
> Einfach so den Pflegeheimplatz wechseln funktioniert auch nicht - die Plätze sind eh schon knapp. Bei alten Leuten sind Ortswechsel sowieso so eine Sache (sowohl sozial, als auch gesundheitlich) - insbesondere aber bei Pflegeheimbewohnern.
> 
> Und so als kleiner Tipp: Immer weniger Leute haben überhaupt die Möglichkeit, die Pflegeheime mitzuzahlen. Die Pflegeversicherung zahlt nur einen Teil, bei ehemaligen Geringverdienern ist die Rente zu klein um die Differenz aufzufressen, oft sind kaum private Rücklagen vorhanden - den Rest dürfen dann die Angehörigen zahlen. Und das kann gerade, wenn die Eltern keine sonderlich hohe Rente haben, richtig teuer werden.
> ...



BSP. in meine Heimatstadt sind es durchschnittlich 2400 Euro Eigenanteil ( gesetz. Pflegeversicherung abgezogen) 
diese muss du mit deinem Rente bezahlen, wenn die net ausreicht  muss die Ehepartner/in ran +Gemeinsames Vermögen(Haus/ETW, falls vorhanden,Sparbuch usw) wenn diese aufgebraucht wurde..kommen die  Kinder: nur ab bestimmte Einkommen usw, gibt Regelungen)erst dann kommt Sozialhilfe (Glaube man darf maximal   3000-5000 Euro behalten wie es bei Ehepartner aussieht wo einer net in Pflegeheim ist..weiß ich nicht.,  also für die Beerdigung reicht es halt  

In Zukunft wird viel Kosten auf uns zukommen, 
ich glaube nämlich falls die Pflegesystem so bleibt und die Babyboomer pflegebedürftig werden, werden  die Kinder  aus Untere Einkommen auch Elternunterhalt zahlen.


p.s

Sogar  Eltern müssen für ihre Pflegebedürftige erwachsene Kinder zahlen

-Als meine Tante ins Pflegeheim kam, hat das Sozialamt meine Oma(die war damals Ende 70 Jahre alt gewesen) kontaktiert und die  wurde durchleuchtet,
bsp. falls meine Tante ihr Geld geschenkt hätte( solche Kram)glaub die gucken die letzte 10 jahre,
und weil ihre Rente 750 euro war, musste die nicht zahlen.


könnt ihr schon mal rechnen ob ihr zahlen müsst oder net 
Elternunterhalt berechnen auf Seniorplace.de

Schwiegersöhne/töchter gehalt  wird auch berechnet


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juni 2019)

Richtig... Und wenn die Kinder sich selber um die Eltern kümmern wollen ist eine Arbeit auch unmöglich -> Abrutschen in die Sozialhilfe. 
Es trifft wie immer nur diejenigen in unserer Gesellschaft, die nicht Spitzenverdiener sind. 

Falls tatsächlich sogar noch Vermögen angerechnet werden (bspw. ein Bausparkredit, damit man sich mal Eigentum leisten kann) wird Eigentum für die breite Masse ja automatisch unmöglich gemacht. 
Wird denn auch eine private Altersvorsorge angerechnet (@Tengri86)? 

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass der Selbstbehalt tatsächlich aber höher liegt wie gedacht. Bei 2000€ Netto als Single sinds laut dem Rechner immerhin nur 110€ die man abdrücken muss, nur mal so völlig ohne Kosten/Aufwendungen oder sonstige Einkünfte gerechnet.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Richtig... Und wenn die Kinder sich selber um die Eltern kümmern wollen ist eine Arbeit auch unmöglich -> Abrutschen in die Sozialhilfe.
> Es trifft wie immer nur diejenigen in unserer Gesellschaft, die nicht Spitzenverdiener sind.
> 
> Falls tatsächlich sogar noch Vermögen angerechnet werden (bspw. ein Bausparkredit, damit man sich mal Eigentum leisten kann) wird Eigentum für die breite Masse ja automatisch unmöglich gemacht.
> ...


Elternunterhalt >> Unterhalt fuer Eltern zahlen?
Kosten für die private Altersvorsorge von bis zu fünf Prozent des Bruttoeinkommens (die Form ist frei wählbar, auch eine Rücklagenbildung auf dem Sparbuch ist möglich)

Ich habe meine Oma ja zu hause gepflegt(7 jahre) 

Die ersten 3 jahre konnte ich nicht Arbeiten gehen(Bekam kein arbeitslosen Geld, hatte noch gut was auf Sparbuch und bin dann mit Oma zur meine Eltern gezogen)
dann ging es ihr besser und konnte nebenbei monatlich 80 Stunden arbeiten. habe jetzt voll die Lücke von 7 Jahren in meine Rente^^

Wenn man bedenkt, wäre sie in heim gewesen bei ihre Rente von 750 Euro 
meine eltern müssten glaub 200 zahlen, das macht 950 

2400 - 950  = 1450 Euro Sozialhilfe

7 jahre x 12 Monate = 121 800 Euro  
also wäre Sie in Altenheim gewesen, hätte es soviel für Sozialamt gekostet .


Staat spart sich dank Pflegende Angehörigen viele  mrd. an euro´s 
 und die landen dann ins Altersarmut 

Armutsrisiko Pflege | NDR.de - Fernsehen - Sendungen A-Z - Panorama 3
YouTube

Muss du halt viel googlen


Ich habe aber  meine Eltern gesagt
das ich die Wahrscheinlich nicht Pflegen werde, weil ich schon Große Einbußen wegen meine Oma  habe.
(Werden die nach meine Rentenalter pflegebedürftig und ich bin noch körperlich fit, dann gerne^^) 

arbeite nach meine Oma´s Tod am okt.2018 wieder vollzeit, habe direkt für meine Eltern eine private Versicherung abgeschlossen^^
 und für mich selbst eins die auch  EU weit bezahlt   verfrachte ich mein altes arsch dann nach Niederlande oder so.

Habe keine Hoffnungen das hier sich was tut, ist man mehr für Soziales wird man direkt als Kommi betitelt oder sowas, sieht man hier oft in Forum

Was sich Nightslaver und Co. anhören müssen , ist der net CDU Mitglied  ?


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

@iGameKudan 

Auf dem Land hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich vernünftiges Internet legen zu lassen, genau so wie Kanalisation. Stromanschluss usw. auch zum Haus geführt werden muss wenn man jetzt zum Häuslebauer wird (was viele bevorzugen, denn die Zinsen für den Kredit steigen nicht im Gegensatz zu den Mieten - wer also da bleiben will, baut sich einfach was oder kauft und restauriert etc.)
Ich will das platte Land nicht in die Steinzeit versetzen, ich bin nur dafür das die Leute sich um ihre Sachen selbst kümmern. Wenn irgendwas nicht rentabel ist, man es aber unbedingt will, dann investiert man auch selbst, daran ist doch nichts falsch. Das Haus muss eh verkabelt werden für Telefon usw. - Grundversorgung, da nimmt man aber kein Kupfer mehr, so blöd is doch keiner.

Und auf dem Land gibt es extrem viele extrem gut laufende Unternehmen, die nicht auf lokale Kunden angewiesen sind. Dort werden Teile für alles mögliche produziert, da wird online gearbeitet und gehandelt (und für ein Unternehmen ist ein Glasfaser-Business Anschluss gar kein Thema, vor allem weil die Kosten absetzbar sind!).

Die Städte machen das richtig. Immer mehr verkehrsberuhigte Bereiche, immer mehr Platz für Radfahrer, teure Parkplätze, allgemein weniger Parkplätze, Umweltzonen usw. - ALLES um die Blechlavinen zu verkleinern. Die Stadt will leben und atmen können, das geht nur schlecht wenn alles vollgestopft wird mit parkenden, fahrenden und hupenden Blechdosen, die mit 2 Tonnen und 4m Länge nur einen Hintern bewegen und dann irgendwo 8-9h rumstehen und Platz fressen. 
Das soll pendeln ja auch eindämmen, weil es schlicht und einfach dumm ist, so weit zu fahren bei einem stationären Job. Es ist teuer, schädlich, es verschwendet Zeit und sorgt für übermüdete Leute überall die für die Gesellschaft nutzlos werden weil sie weder Zeit noch Lust haben noch irgendwas zu machen. Die können nicht irgendwo ehrenamtlich mitmachen oder sich kreativ ausleben oder einfach mal wie normale Leute abends mal am sozialen Leben teilhaben - die haben halt keine Zeit um sich ins Kino für 3h zu setzen, nicht wenn sie schon 12h unterwegs sind - auf Arbeit und zurück. Da leiden auch Kinder drunter, wie willste wen erziehen wenn du den ganzen Tag nicht da bist? Es hat nur Nachteile, keine Vorteile. Auch auf Arbeit sind diese Leute nicht so produktiv - die kommen ja schon angepisst auf Arbeit und auch öfters mit Verspätungen, da arbeitet es sich auch nicht so gut nach dem man sich im Stau grün und blau aufregen durfte und hinterher noch einen Anpfiff vom Chef eingefangen hat, warum man zum Geier schon wieder zu spät ist. 
Es wird sich also ordentlich was ändern für die Leute. Auch Umweltschutz geht damit einher - kurze Wege, bessere Umweltbilanz. Gibt 0 Sinn seinen Kadaver durch das halbe Bundesland zu bewegen, wenn man eh hinterher immer im selben Büro sitzt. 

Hier sehe ich nur Leute aufm Land die halt wirklich wegen ihrer Ruhe dahin gezogen sind, um den Kids mal ein Haus zu bieten und keine laute Wohnung mit Straßenbahn vorm Fenster usw. Um selbst mal abzuschalten und kreativ zu sein. Geld ist nie ein Thema, denn die Leute leisten sich auch auf dem Land ordentlich was, wo sie auch in der Stadt was geiles dafür bekommen. 
Speckgürtel halt. In die Pampa zieht keiner, es sei denn diese Pampa hat eine richtig geile Umgebung, was sehr selten vorkommt. 

Und zum Thema - mehr Geld = höhere Kosten - na warum denn nicht? Die, die gut verdienen, zahlen diese sowieso gerne (man gönnt sich ja auch was) und die, die halbwegs gut verdienen - die haben einen ordentlichen Spielraum. Und wer nix verdient (working poor) - dem kommt das ja zu gute, weil der dann mehr verdient und sich eben etwas mehr leisten kann (denn nicht alle Preise steigen, höhere Löhne hier werden kaum Auswirkungen auf Waren aus dem Ausland haben - der Anstieg wäre also minimal, verglichen mit dem Lohnzuwachs.
Wir müssen hier einfach das Thema "working poor" aka Niedriglohnsektor abschaffen, dann haben wir das Problem mit den Mieten auch zur Hälfte gelöst, automatisch, weil dann ALLE die arbeiten sich auch was leisten können und nicht nur die oberen 50%.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

@iGameKudan

Kinder von Pflegebeduerftigen sollen weniger Unterhalt zahlen | MDR.DE

Ändert aber nichts für die Kinder die Wenig einkommen haben, die waren ja sowieso befreit, und wer seine Angehörigen pflegt ist immer noch der gearschte


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Auf dem Land hat jeder die Möglichkeit sich vernünftiges Internet legen zu lassen



Nur hat es die Telekom bis heute noch nicht geschafft die neu verlegten Glasfaserkabel an den Kästen anzuschließen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass spätestens ab Zeuthen die Strecke nach Königs Wusterhausen ebenfalls nur eingleisig ausgeführt war - wobei ich nicht weiß wie das da aktuell aussieht, ich war seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr dort.



Aktuell ist nach KW noch eingleisig und 20 min Takt. Wobei zur Zeit ab Eichwalde gebaut wird. Baustopp am Bahnhof Eichwalde - Immer mehr Kunden bleiben weg


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur hat es die Telekom bis heute noch nicht geschafft die neu verlegten Glasfaserkabel an den Kästen anzuschließen.



Wer guten Service will, geht ja auch nicht zu den Telekomikern, sondern lässt sich vom regionalen Anbieter verkabeln, dann klappt es auch mit online sein statt offline. Das ist auch so n Ding, hier erwarten alle das denen alles aufn Kopf fällt - Glasfaser ja, aber nur 19,99 zahlen wollen. Gute Wohnlage, geiles Haus aber das bitte unter 10€/m²! Selbst Geld ausgeben - nenene, nicht mit mir, Papa Staat springt im Notfall ein.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Solcherlei Infrastruktur hat in Öffentlicher Hand zu sein und nicht in der von Privatunternehmen.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Solcherlei Infrastruktur hat in Öffentlicher Hand zu sein und nicht in der von Privatunternehmen.



Die hat man aber verkauft, leider nicht komplett (wäre Telekom komplett unabhängig und hätte hier mehr Mitbewerber, hätten wir ne wesentlich bessere Infrastruktur hier.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

Dazu zahlt man auch bei der Telekom fürs VDSL50 um die 40€. Genau kann ich es aber noch nicht sagen, weil sich halt bisher nichts buchen lässt.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Fehlende Glasfaser: Helmut Kohl ist schuld an unserer Misere - WinFuture.de
Danke Kohl...


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die hat man aber verkauft, leider nicht komplett (wäre Telekom komplett unabhängig und hätte hier mehr Mitbewerber, hätten wir ne wesentlich bessere Infrastruktur hier.



Ach ja diese "Logik" mit dem privatisierten Infrstruktur Heilsbringer...  
Klar, wir hätten dann überall 500k Anschlüsse, genauso wie die Infrastruktur in privater Hand in den USA ja wunderbar top ist, nicht?



> *US Infrstruktur, so Marode wie China in den 1980er Jahren*
> 
> UEberaltert, unzuverlaessig, gefaehrlich: US-Infrastruktur so marode wie China in den 80ern - FOCUS Online
> 
> ...



Und das absurde daran, schon das letzte große Infrstrukturprogramm ("the new deal" unter Roosevelt, zwischen 1933 und 1938) hat die US-Regierung mit Steuergeldern bezahlt und seitdem haben die privaten Inhaber der US-Infrastruktur quasi nur das wirklich allernötigste gemacht und sind auf Verschleiß gefahren.
Aber Hauptsache der Rubel ist all die Jahrzehnte in die Taschen gerollt und jetzt soll, wo das Ganze Zeug am zusammenbrechen ist, am besten wieder der Steuerzahler löhnen, damit auch die nächsten Jahrzehnte der Reibach in die Taschen wandern kann.

Halt frei dem Neo-Kapitalistischen Ideal: "Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten und Verluste sozialisieren!"

Und ganz ehrlich, du bist einfach nur ein realitätsferner Marktanbeter in einer Bubble die überalle Risse hat, aber selbst die blendest du einfach möglichst umfassend aus.
Es kann und es darf in deinem Kopf halt einfach nicht sein was nicht sein soll.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2019)

Wenn man deine Posts so lies denkt man ja, dass Schmidt der letzte ordentliche Kanzler war


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man deine Posts so lies denkt man ja, dass Schmidt der letzte ordentliche Kanzler war


Wen meinst du jetzt genau?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und das absurde daran, schon das letzte große  Infrstrukturprogramm ("the new deal" unter Roosevelt, zwischen 1933 und  1938) hat die US-Regierung mit Steuergeldern bezahlt und seitdem haben  die privaten Inhaber der US-Infrastruktur quasi nur das wirklich  allernötigste gemacht und sind auf Verschleiß gefahren.


Das letzte war "Great Society" unter Lyndon B. Johnson. Leider hierzulande weniger bekannt, da vom Vietnamkrieg überlagert.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wen meinst du jetzt genau?
> 
> 
> Das letzte war "Great Society" unter Lyndon B. Johnson. Leider hierzulande weniger bekannt, da vom Vietnamkrieg überlagert.



Soweit ich weiß war das aber überwiegend "nur" ein sozialpolitisches Programm mit dem "Ziel" der Armutsbekämpfung und Stärkung der Rechte von Afro-Amerikanern und keines das sich wirklich umfassend um Infrastruktur gekümmert hat, von daher habe ich das jetzt auch nicht genannt, obwohl es mir durchaus bekannt ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wen meinst du jetzt genau?



Na er meint schon dich.


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß war das aber überwiegend "nur" ein sozialpolitisches Programm mit dem "Ziel" der Armutsbekämpfung und Stärkung der Rechte von Afro-Amerikanern und keines das sich wirklich umfassend um Infrastruktur gekümmert hat, von daher habe ich das jetzt auch nicht genannt, obwohl es mir durchaus bekannt ist.


Bedeutend mehr. Ein Teil war auch ein Investitionsprogramm in ÖPNV und in Hochgeschwindigkeitszugstrecken, sowie Infrastruktur im ländlichen Raum.
Wobei ich hier wieder verstörend finde, wie unter Clinton die Axt massiv an die dortige Version der Sozialhilfe gelegt wurde. Etwas was sich nichtmal Reagan oder Bush senior getraut haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na er meint schon dich.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/0/0d/Willy_Brandt_Erfurt.JPG


----------



## Sparanus (11. Juni 2019)

Ich meine dich Pulli, der andere Post erschien erst als ich auf senden geklickt habe.


----------



## cryon1c (11. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ja diese "Logik" mit dem privatisierten Infrstruktur Heilsbringer...
> Klar, wir hätten dann überall 500k Anschlüsse, genauso wie die Infrastruktur in privater Hand in den USA ja wunderbar top ist, nicht?
> 
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir ja immer irgendwo ein Beispiel raussuchen wo es halt NICHT funktioniert hat und dann damit prahlen das es ja genau so oder noch schlimmer hier enden wird. Der Markt ist in sehr vielen Bereichen recht gesund und regelt sich von alleine. Wenn Politiker anfangen, da reinzupfuschen, gehen die Sachen schief, dann kracht es aber auch gewaltig. 
Sieh dir Fahrradrahmen an. Praktisch alles ist in China hergestellt. Nach dem Fahrräder aus China (übrigens in geiler Qualität die unserer nicht nachsteht) herkamen und zwar ganze Containerschiffe voll davon, hat man den Chinesen halt einen Import-Zoll reingedrückt. So macht man den Markt kaputt und die Leute müssen sich Tricks und Umwege suchen - so wurden die Fahrräder woanders lackiert/zusammengebaut, aber es sind DIESELBEN Rahmen aus China, aber nur weil sie nicht mehr in China lackiert werden, fallen die nicht mehr unter den Import_zoll der extra dafür erschaffen wurde. 
Jedes Mal wenn die Politiker ihre Pfoten nicht vom Markt lassen können, knallt es irgendwo, dann schauen sich alle um und suchen sich einen Umweg. 
Es ist IMMER falsch. Anstatt wie China hier die Produktion zu subventionieren und konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, haben die versucht den Markt abzuschneiden. Solche Beispiele gibt es immer wieder, in jeder Branche, egal was auf dem Markt ist - da kommen Politiker, rotzen irgendwas unbrauchbares hin und ziehen weiter, aber nach denen gammelt alles.


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2019)

Warst du nicht gerade gegen Eingriffe des Staates? Subventionen sind schon ein sehr starker und einseitiger Eingriff. 

Außerdem geht es da vor allem darum den Billigschrott aus China fernzuhalten, der die Städte vollmüllt und nach einer Woche kapputt ist. 

Verkehr - Stadt und Obike handeln Regeln fuer Obikes aus - Muenchen - Sueddeutsche.de


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich meine dich Pulli, der andere Post erschien erst als ich auf senden geklickt habe.


Zumindest schien er noch gewusst zu haben, dass man in die Infrastruktur auch investieren muss und das nicht auf irgendeinen Sankt Nimmerleinstag zu verschieben oder gar auf den neoliberalen Dummenfang hoffen, dass es der Markt schon regelt. Die Auswirkung von beiden, was ja leider Leitlinie der hießigen Politik seit Jahrzehnten ist, kann man ja schon wunderbar sehen:
Infrastruktur: Investitionsstau in Staedten und Kommunen erreicht Rekordniveau | ZEIT ONLINE
Investitionsstau: Das 1,4-Billionen-Loch gefaehrdet Deutschlands Erfolg - WELT
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Bundeshaushalt: Investieren nicht nur nach Kassenlage!

Aber he: Dafür hat man nach Schröder halt jetzt den besten Niedriglohnsektor Europas und nach Merkel ein Land, wo wir gut und gerne leben... Bevor ich es vergesse: In welchem Zustand war eigentlich gleich nochmal die Bundeswehr?


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juni 2019)

Nenne doch irgendein Beispiel, wo die Privatisierung wirklich Vorteile gebracht hat?

- Telekom? Ne
- Deutsche Bahn? Ne
- Berliner Wasserbetriebe? Ne
- Ehemalig öffentliche Berliner Wohnungsbauunternehmen? Ne
- Post? Nope- Stromnetze? Nope
- Kleiderbeschaffung der Bundeswehr? Scheinbar... Nope. (Thx @Two-Face)
- Pflegesektor? Kann ich nicht beurteilen, Tengri nach zu urteilen nicht...
- Krankenhäuser? Nope
- ÖPP/PPP-finanzierte JVAs? Egal was Straftäter angestellt haben, aber mit Freiheitsentzug Profit machen grenzt schon an Menschenverachtung... (Thx @Poulton)

Es gibt keinen einzigen Grund solch wichtige Infrastruktur zu privatisieren - außer, dass sich ein paar reiche Leute an unumgänglicher und alternativloser Infrastruktur auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit (sowohl finanziell, als auch die Zukunft des Landes betreffend) die Taschen vollstopfen.

Und vorallem kann gerade der privaten Geldgeber wegen seitens der Politik auch nicht neutral und unabhängig gehandelt werden...


----------



## Two-Face (11. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nenne doch irgendein Beispiel, wo die Privatisierung wirklich Vorteile gebracht hat?
> - Telekom? Ne
> - Deutsche Bahn? Ne
> - Berliner Wasserbetriebe? Ne
> ...


Kannst die Kleiderbeschaffung der Bundeswehr noch dazurechnen.
Vom Oberteil bis zum Stiefel Mangelware, seit das noch zu Schröder/Scharpings Zeiten privatisiert wurde (gut, bin nicht sicher, ob das wirklich so weit zurückgeht, aber auf jedenfall ist das schon länger ein Problem).


----------



## Poulton (11. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Kannst die Kleiderbeschaffung der Bundeswehr noch dazurechnen.


Siehe: Bundeswehr uebernimmt Bekleidungsgesellschaft komplett – Augen geradeaus!

Ebenso einen Teil der seit den 90er Jahren gebauten und in Betrieb genommenen Gefängnisse durch den ÖPP/PPP-Irsinn: Geheime Vertraege, versteckte Kosten


----------



## Tengri86 (11. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Nenne doch irgendein Beispiel, wo die Privatisierung wirklich Vorteile gebracht hat?
> - Telekom? Ne
> - Deutsche Bahn? Ne
> - Berliner Wasserbetriebe? Ne
> ...




Du hast noch was Vergessen. ^^

Pflegesektor 1995 für private Anbieter geöffnet  

Investoren in Altenpflege: Rendite mit Senioren - ZDFmediathek


----------



## iGameKudan (11. Juni 2019)

Irgendwie hat das was von Monopoly. Kauf die Bahnhöfe, das Wasserwerk und das E-Werk und der Sieg ist fast sicher...


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

Oder auch Mannopoly ab Minute 11.
Mann, Sieber! vom 14. Mai 2019 - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Tengri86 (12. Juni 2019)

Berlin: Wieso der Mietendeckel anders als erhofft wirkt


----------



## Threshold (12. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die hat man aber verkauft, leider nicht komplett (wäre Telekom komplett unabhängig und hätte hier mehr Mitbewerber, hätten wir ne wesentlich bessere Infrastruktur hier.



Die Telekom hätte eine bessere Infrastruktur aufgebaut, wenn sie völlig privatisiert wäre? Wie kommst du denn auf sowas?
Guck dir doch die Energiekonzerne an. Bauen die die neuen Stromstraßen? Nö, natürlich nicht, die warten, bis der Staat alles bezahlt.
Setzt die Bahn ihre Gleise in Stand? Natürlich nicht. Sie warten, bis alles kaputt ist und der Staat die Kosten dann übernimmt.
Und so läuft das immer, wenn man eine Grundversorgung privatisiert. Die Gewinne werden von den Unternehmen abgeschöpft. Kosten werden auf die Allgemeinheit umgewälzt. 
Wie viele Firmen haben sich bisher von der EEG Umlage befreien lassen?


----------



## Poulton (12. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Irgendwie hat das was von Monopoly. Kauf die Bahnhöfe, das Wasserwerk und das E-Werk und der Sieg ist fast sicher...


Ich hätte da noch ein paar, bitte Kotzbeutel bereithalten:
OEffentlich-private Partnerschaft – Wikipedia


> Der Investor geht bereits in den ersten Jahren in die Insolvenz, die öffentliche Hand muss die Verpflichtungen des Investors übernehmen und mit Verlust neu beginnen, so beim Freizeit- und Badepark der Stadt Leimen in Baden-Württemberg und bei zahlreichen weiteren Bäderprojekten wie der Keitum-Therme auf Sylt.[33]
> Der Investor steigert durch Nachforderungen die Miete weit über die anfangs vereinbarte Höhe, so etwa bei den 90 Schulen des Landkreises Offenbach und bei der Hamburger Elbphilharmonie.[34]
> Beim Warnow-Tunnel in Rostock und beim Trave-Tunnel in Lübeck erwies sich die Kalkulation der Investoren Hochtief, Bilfinger Berger und Bouygues als geschönt; deshalb wurden die Laufzeiten der Verträge von 30 auf 40 bzw. 50 Jahre erhöht, sodass Einwohner und andere Autofahrer länger Maut zahlen müssen und das Eigentum an den Tunnels erst später als vereinbart an die Kommunen übergeht.[35]
> Schließlich scheitern Projekte, weil der Investor seine vertraglichen Verpflichtungen nicht erfüllen kann, so etwa beim Projekt des digitalen Bürgerportals, das die Stadt Würzburg mit der Bertelsmann-Tochterfirma Arvato vereinbart hatte „Würzburg integriert!“.[36]


ÖPP Deutschland AG – staatlich finanzierter Lobbyismus | LobbyControl
Public Private Partnership – Lobbypedia
Toll Collect – Lobbypedia
Infrastrukturgesellschaft Verkehr – Lobbypedia
Der geplünderte Staat Geheime Geschäfte von Politik und Wirtschaft Doku auf Arte

Und dann wundern sich Union und SPD über immer weniger Zustimmung bei den Wahlen...

Aber eines hätte ich fast vergessen, auch wenn es keine Privatisierung ist: Die "Liberalisierung" und Deregulierung der Finanzmärkte unter Kohl und Schröder, die mit-, wenn nicht sogar hauptverantwortlich dafür ist, dass die Finanzkrise 2008 hierzulande solche Auswirkungen hatte.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> - Berliner Wasserbetriebe? Ne


Mir den Spaß mal zu gemüte geführt:
taz enthüllt Berlins Geheimverträge: Die räuberische Wasser-Privatisierung
Berliner Wasserbetriebe – Wikipedia
Erfolgreiche Rekommunalisierung - Warum die Wasserbetriebe wieder den Berlinern gehören
-.-
Aber es zeigt, dass auch das was irgendwann im Wahn mal privatisiert wurde, auch wieder rekommunalisiert werden kann.


€: und unabhängig davon: Bevölkerungsentwicklung: In Ostdeutschland leben so wenige Menschen wie 1905


----------



## DKK007 (12. Juni 2019)

Dafür hat sich die Bevölkerung im Westen verdoppelt.

Edit:
Das Auslandsjournal berichtet gerade über Wohnungen in NewYork. Für eine Miete von 10000-15000 Euro pro Monat.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2019)

Mal wieder ein aktueller Beitrag (11.06.2019) zur Thematik:
*
Massive Mieterhöhungen durch Modernisierungen / FAKT / Das Erste / 5:35min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=BuaEvoZ4LeQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (13. Juni 2019)

Vor Abstimmung in Berlin: "Mietendeckel" - Scholz zeigt Verstaendnis | tagesschau.de


----------



## matty2580 (13. Juni 2019)

Ja das klingt gut.
Für 5 Jahre die Mieten einfrieren ist besser als alle aktuellen Regelungen.

Potsdam ist so extrem teuer geworden, das fast alle alten Potsdamer weggezogen sind.
Wie bräuchten auch dringend so eine Regelung.

Für eine Wohnung wie ich sie jetzt habe, 54 m², 2 Zimmer, mit Balkon, für 320€ Kaltmiete, würden einige schon fast morden.
Das ist in Potsdam seltener zu finden als Gold. ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Für eine Wohnung wie ich sie jetzt habe, 54 m², 2 Zimmer, mit Balkon, für 320€ Kaltmiete, würden einige schon fast morden.



Willkommen im Club. 
Zahle hier in Berlin für 48qm, 2 Zimmer, innen / außen renovierter Altbau, mit Balkon, in Nebenstraße (quasi noch Innenstadt direkt an der Grenze zum S-Bahnring), mit bester ÖPNV Anbindung vor der Haustür (U-Bahn Direktanbindung mit 8min bis Bahnhof Zoo, 1x umsteigen bis Hauptbahnhof, Friedrichstraße & Alexanderplatz ca. 15 - 20 min) 294 Euro Kaltmiete.

Zu den Preisen findest du hier heute nirgends mehr auch nur ein Einzelzimmer in einer WG, geschweige denn eine komplette Wohnung (falls du hier in der Ecke überhaupt mal eine freie Wohnung findest). Da ist das inzwischen eine utopisch niedrige Miete, aber wohne halt auch bereits seit über 9 Jahren  in der aktuellen Wohnung (in der Zeit auch 2 Mieterhöhungen bekommen) und 2010 hat man halt auch noch ordentliche Wohnungen zu bezahlbaren Mieten in guter Lage gefunden.

Und das größte unvorstellbare Sakrileg, für manche hier, mein Vermieter hat vor etwas über 2 Jahren die Fassade und die Balkone renovieren lassen und die Kosten dafür nicht auf die Miete umgelegt und er ist heute trotzdem nicht Pleite. Unvorstellbar, oder?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sie jammern halt immer.



Und nicht vergessen: In Zeiten steigender Konjunktur muss die Politik fleißig Subventionen ausbauen, um den Schwung mitzunehmen, und in Zeiten sinkender Konjunktur muss die Politik dringend Subventionen erhöhen, um den Verlust von Arbeitsplätzen zu verhindern!



> Deshalb hat man als Politik auch etwas falsch gemacht, wenn die Unternehmen mal nicht jammern.



Ich erinnere mich noch gut daran, wie nach Merkels Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus der Atomenergie ein iirc Vattenfallsprecher vor laufenden Kameras von einem "Kompromiss, mit dem wir gut leben können" sprach und dabei ein Grinsen im Gesicht hatte, dass man Angst bekam, es würde ihm gleich den Schädel spalten.
Iirc zahlen wir bis heute die Entschädigungszahlungen, nach dem dann ein gutes Jahr später der populistisch-unkoordinierte Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg folgte.




cryon1c schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Es gibt aktuell halt den Trend, ... Daher gibt es auch wieder Leute die aufs Land ziehen, nicht nur in Speckgürtel, sondern auch in kleinere Städte.



Mal abwarten, wie viele da tatsächlich umziehen. Bislang kenne ich nur die Buzzwords und zwar vor allem von Leuten, die ohne eine Auswahl von 124 Kaffee-Varianten 24/7 an der nächsten Ecke nicht überlebensfähig sind.



> Nicht jeder ist ITler, Oberarzt oder Anwalt und muss in die Stadt.



Gerade für Anwälte müsste das ein leichtes sein, die meisten müssen ja fast nur kommunizieren und selten präsent sein. Aber ich verstehe, was du meinst - auch wenn ich glaube, dass die Gesamtzahl derartiger Jobs noch weitaus geringer ist, als du annimmst. (meiner gehört leider nicht dazu, sonst wär ich schon mit einem Bein unterwegs) Und vor allem ist die Zahl der Arbeitgeber, die Home Office only okay finden, verschwindent gering. (Der meiner Freundin gehört definitiv nicht dazu, sonst wären wir mit beiden Beinen unterwegs)



> Und was die Wohnungen angeht - es gibt sehr viele riesige Wohnungen, entweder zusammengelegt oder noch aus der Gründerzeit, die werden extra für StudentenWGs hergerichtet (ink. zweites Bad etc.)
> ...
> Da zum nachsehen^ Das sind recht große Räume die als WG-Zimmer angeboten werden und man sieht - die Hälfte der Anzeigen hat 6-7-8 Personen in der WG. Diese riesigen Wohnungen existieren in jeder Studentenstadt in Massen.



Also ich kenne diese Wohnungen nicht aus Kiel, nicht aus Frankfurt, nicht aus Mainz, habe aus Kassel und aus Wiesbaden gegenteiliges gehört, Erlangen soll auch nicht besser sein und in Berlin, Bremen und Hamburg ist "in Massen" wohl auch das falsche Wort. Weitere Kontakte habe ich nicht, aber soweit ich es Überblicke, ist Leipzig/Dresden da wohl eher eine Ausnahme. Kein Wunder, schließlich muss die Stadt
- vor 200 Jahren schon groß genug gewesen sein, um überhaupt nenneswert Altbausubstanz anzusammenln
und
- vor 100-150 Jahren geboomt haben, damit gerade die großen Gründerzeit-Häuser überhaupt in großer Zahl errichtet wurden
und
- sich in der Zwischenkriegszeit trotz massivem Wandels ausreichend gut gehalten haben, damit die Bausubstanz erhalten blieb
und
- im zweiten Weltkrieg in den betreffenden Stadteilen nicht bombardiert worden sein
und
- in den 50ern/60ern keine systematischen Umstrukturierungen dieser Stadtteile erlebt haben, bei der Häuser abgerissen wurden
und
- in den 70er/80er/90ern wirtschaftlich nicht so erfolgreich gewesen sein, dass vermögende Loftianer/Yupies/Hipster große Innenstadtwohnungen als Luxusdomizil auserkoren haben.
Und selbst dann sind 200+ m² immer noch ziemlich viel für eine Wohnung aus dieser Zeit, im persönlichen Umfeld habe ich vier Beispiele mit <80 m² und eins, dass ich um 100 m² schätzen würde. Selbst bei Zusammenlegung ganzer Etagen wäre eine WG für mehr als fünf Leute in den Städten, in denen ich die Bausubstanz ein Bisschen kenne, kaum möglich. Das war halt auch zu Gründerzeiten ein absolutes Luxusdomizil.
Als Anmerkung zum preislichen: Vor 10-15 Jahren sind die meisten WG-Bewohner, die ich kenne, in eine solche gezogen um unter 250, oft unter 200 € Miete zu zahlen. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 350 € Schnitt heute ein realistisches Ziel für Vermieter sind. Natürlich hast du auch immer ein paar Bonzen dazwischen, die 500 € stemmen könn(t)en, aber die suchen sich damit gerne eine kleine Einzelwohnung, statt ein WG-Zimmer. Die einzige mir bekannte WG mit mehr als 5 Personen lag iirc bei max 200 € pro Nase.
Mag sein, dass die Preise heute angestiegen sind, aber 2000 € für 200 m² halte ich für Best Case aus Sicht des Vermieters und für Best Case baut nicht um. (Umgekehrt sind 1500 € für eine Großfamilie aber auch viel zu hoch gegriffen, sodass ich Umbauten für Studenten glaubhaft finde, wenn man eben eine Gegend mit entsprechender Bausubstanz hat.)




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Seit wann haben Ungelernte die besten Jobchancen, gerade für was, womit man halbwegs komfortabel über die Runden kommt?



Missverständniss: Die haben nicht die besten Jobchancen verglichen mit anderen Arbeitnehmern, sondern in wachsenden Gemeinden finden ungelernte die für sie besten Jobchancen. Tolle Jobs sind das immer noch nicht, aber immerhin Jobs. Wenn es in einer Gegend abwärtsgeht und große Unternehmen Belegschaft abbauen, haben ungelernte gar keine Chance, weil zum gleichen Preis Leute mit Erfahrung auf der Straße warten.



> Für einen 1500€ Netto-Job würde ich übrigens nicht umziehen. Das ginge ab 2000€ Netto los - 1500€-Jobs bekommt man selbst hier in Berlin zu hauf... Ist ja auch kein Wunder, liegen 1500€ doch schon recht nah an der Geringverdienerschwelle.
> Und das auch nur in Abhängigkeit von der vorhandenen Infrastruktur und/oder der Leistbarkeit eines Autos.



Für 1500 € ziehen Leute bestenfalls NACH Berlin, nicht aus Berlin weg. Das sag ich ja gerade: Wenn man nicht gerade richtig absahnt, dann muss wenigstens durch die Zahl der Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten eine Jobgarantie am Zielort bestehen. 
"Geringverdiener" ist übrigens offiziell mit 325 € definiert.



> West-Berlins Ansatz der U-Bahn und der Feinversorgung mit dem Bus war meines Erachtens nach nicht nur in Hinsicht auf eine autofreundliche Stadt der bessere - eine U-Bahn amotisiert ihre hohen Anfangskosten im Falle eines unterirdischen Streckenverlaufes durch ihre hohe Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, ihre extrem hohe Fahrgastkapazität, die geringe Störanfälligkeit im Vergleich zur Straßenbahn und insbesondere durch den praktisch nicht vorhandenen Platzbedarf an der Oberfläche. Eine Straßenbahn hingegen ist in erster Linie billig, dafür genauso unflexibel, auch mit eigener Trasse sehr Störanfällig, ohne eigene Trasse noch viel störanfälliger und noch viel langsamer, hat eine geringe Fahrgastkapazität und insbesondere der hohe Platzbedarf bei vorhandener Infrastruktur ist problematisch. Auch ist der Wartungsaufwand hoch und Bauarbeiten sorgen in doppelter Hinsicht für ein Verkehrschaos.



Im Vergleich zur Straßenbahn ist eine Ubahn um Welten besser, klar. Aber für die Kosten von einer Ubahnlinie mit 10 Stationen in bereits bebautem Gebiet kannst du, genügend Straßenbreite vorausgesetzt (und die hatte Berlin vielerorts zu bieten) die halbe Stadt mit Straßenbahnen erschließen. Nicht zu vergessen dass im Osten die Individualmotorisierung deutlich reduziert war, die in der BRD in Konflikt mit den Straßenbahnen stand. Verglichen mit Bussen war wiederum liegt eine Straßenbahn deutlich vorn, dafür ist die Einrichtung von Buslinien nochmal ein gutes Stück billiger.
Hier ging es aber um die S-Bahn. Und so, wie die in Berlin dimensioniert ist und ja durchaus schon Trassen hatte, kann jede Ubahn einpacken. SEHR viel schneller, SEHR viel mehr Kapazität und billiger auch noch. Als kleine, kompakte und aus politischen Gründen rausgeputzte Insel konnte sich Westberlin eine angemessen U-Bahn erlauben, aber hätten die auch nur Potsdam mit einbinden müssen, hätten die auch oberirdisch gebaut. Imho hat Berlin da bis heute extremes Glück, dass zur Kaiserzeit ein Netz von Vorortszügen entstanden ist, das bis heute weiterentwickelt werden konnte. Ohne diese Grundlage, ohne die Trassen, hätte die Metropole nie diese Größe erreicht. Es macht zwar keinen Spaß, von Erkner nach Spandau zu pendeln, aber es wird als stink normale ÖPNV-Verbindung innerhalb der Stadt wahrgenommen. Leg die gleiche Entfernung aus Wuppertal zurück und stehst vorm Kölner Dom und alle erachten deine Fahrt als Fernreise in einen anderen Kulturkreis, für die man mindestens einen Tag frei und danach noch einmal einen zur Erhohlung haben sollte.



> Die Strecke nach Strausberg Nord wurde bis vor kurzer Zeit auch nur Eingleisig bedient. Deshalb gabs zwischen Strausberg und Strausberg Nord lange Zeit nur einen 40-Minuten-Takt. Die Strecken abzweigend von Blankenburg nach Hohen Neuendorf ist auch zum Großteil nur eingleisig ausgeführt. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass spätestens ab Zeuthen die Strecke nach Königs Wusterhausen ebenfalls nur eingleisig ausgeführt war - wobei ich nicht weiß wie das da aktuell aussieht, ich war seit über einem Jahrzehnt nicht mehr dort.



Das sind die jwd-Abschnitte, die ich ansprach: Die letzten 2-3 Stationen am Ende der Vorortslinien. Da wäre aber zumindest mit einer Ausweichmöglichkeit am Ende auch ein 10 Minutentakt machbar, nötig ist er aber nicht zwingend.



> Die Strecke nach Spindlersfeld könnte durchaus auch im 10-Minuten-Takt betrieben werden - spätestens dann, wenn man den Bahnhof Oberspree zweigleisig ausführt, damit ausgewichen werden kann. Ein großer Bedarf an der S-Bahn besteht dort aber nicht wirklich, die Gegend um Spindlersfeld wird hauptsächlich durch die Straßenbahn bedient.



Gerade wegen der Straßenbahn könnte man da einige Leute aus Köpenick bis runter Richtung Wendenschloss sowie die Busfahrer aus Müggelheim einsammeln. Afaik juckeln die bislang alle eher Richtung Adlershof weiter - oder stellen sich im Auto auf die Köpenicker Brücken, wenn sie denn mal drauf dürfen. Aber klar, eingeklemmt zwischen Grünauer und Friedrichshagener Strang ist Spindlersfeld nur eine Option in der Verkehrsplanung, kein muss. Die Trasse hätte man eigentlich frühzeitig Richtung Gosen verlängern müssen oder nur als Zwischenhalt auf einer Querverbindung zwischen Schönefeld und Wuhlheide anlegen sollen. Aber ist halt auch schön, ohne Umsteigen direkt bis auf den Ring fahren zu können 
Eigentlich wäre die Route ein optimales Einsatzfeld für eine kombinierte "Stadtlandbahn". Die S-Bahngleise enden ohnehin nur wenige Meter von der Straßenbahn und die hat bis Krankenhaus Köpenick schon eine eigene Trasse, die nur wegen der vielen Querungen nicht für eine normale S-Bahn brauchbar wäre.



> Der eigentliche Grund, weshalb ich mich genötigt war auf diesen Post zu antworten... DIE S-BAHN GEHÖRT NICHT ZUR BVG.
> Die S-Bahn ist durch die Deutsche Bahn betrieben. Damit hat die BVG nichts zu tun.




Hatte mich schon über die Ausführlichkeit gewundert, hast aber mehr oder minder Recht. (Genaugenommen betreib sie die S-Bahn Berlin GmbH, die eine DB-Tochter ist. Afaik laufen Planung & Co aber Hand in Hand bzw. unter voller Kontrolle der BVG. Das ist aber in vielen Städten so, vieles, was auf normalen Gleisen mit normaler Signalanlage unterwegs ist, wird von der DB betrieben, aber komplett im Auftrag der Regionalverbände. S-Bahn im Rhein-Gebiet ist z.B. durchgängig DB, aber en Block angemietet und geplant vom RMV.)



> Schön und toll das Thomann ein auf dem Land gut laufendes Unternehmen ist. Weil es ein Versandunternehmen ist und daher nicht auf lokale Kundschaft angewiesen ist. Das sind Handwerksbetriebe, Supermärkte, Friseure, diverse Einzelhandelsgeschäfte usw. hingegen schon. Nur sind die Käffer so klein, dass sich das Geschäft kaum lohnt.



Einzelhandel: Stimmt. Der lohnt ja schon in der Stadt kaum mehr. Aber Friseur gibt es in der Stadt gefühlt einen pro 100 m Straße/maximal 1000 Kunden, die sollten selbst in Dörfern ihr Einkommen finden. Zumal sie nur geringe Einrichtungsanforderungen haben, also kein großes Risiko mit falscher Standortwahl eingehen. Und Handwerker suchen meist im Umkreis von 50 bis 100 km nach Kunden und müssen sowieso mit dem Transporter hinfahren, da machen 10 km Abstand zum Stadtrand keinen großen Unterschied und sparen ganz schnell sehr viel Miete. Das beobachte ich aber auch bei den Handwerkern, die ich so in der Stadt sehe - ein recht großer Teil kommt von außerhalb. Nur werden halt allgemein immer weniger Handwerker gebucht, weil man als Vermieter ja lieber groß saniert als Instandhält 




Poulton schrieb:


> Fehlende Glasfaser: Helmut Kohl ist schuld an unserer Misere - WinFuture.de
> Danke Kohl...



Solche Beiträge finde ich immer massiv verkürzt. Guckt euch doch an, was in den 80ern und frühen 90ern an Faser verlegt worden wäre. Garantiert kein Monomode, sondern eben Opal. Das ISDN-Zeug, das in den 90ern vielerorts mit Kupfer für DSL überbaut werden musste, weil niemand in der Welt für den deutschen Eigenweg neue Hardware entwickelt hat und technisch auch bei 0,5-1 MBit Schicht im Schacht gewesen wäre. Da war Kabel mit mittlerweile 1 GBit/s die wesentlich bessere Wahl. Viele Leute hören immer nur "Glasfaser" und kriegen leuchten Augen, als gäbe es da nur eine Technik. An der Stelle der Hinweis: Was aktuelle für FTTH vergraben wird, ist ebenfalls nicht das gleiche Zeug, dass Rechenzentren mit 100 GBit/s pro Faser verbindet, sondern GPON. Also ein Mehrnutzer shared-Medium mit passiven, optischen Teilern die den Einsatz von Ethernet-Technik an den gleichen Fasern unmöglich machen und den maximalen Durchsatz pro Nutzer stark reduzieren. Da es, ähnlich wie Kupfer und Koaxial, weltweit in gleicher Form eingesetzt wird, ist eine langfristige Weiterentwicklung gesichert, aber irgendwann in 20 Jahren werden wieder irgendwelche Leute anfangen zu motzen, man solle den veralteten Scheiß aus dem Boden reißen und endlich durch vernünftige, auf ewig ausgesorgte Technik ersetzen. Genauso, wie seit 10 Jahren geflennt wird, dass DSL eine Sackggasse ist, weil damit nur 16 MBit/s möglich sind und Kabel mit maximal 100 MBit/s auch nur eine Übergangslösung ist und alle !sofort! !zwingend! FTTH brauchen.
[/rant]




cryon1c schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja immer irgendwo ein Beispiel raussuchen wo es halt NICHT funktioniert hat und dann damit prahlen das es ja genau so oder noch schlimmer hier enden wird. Der Markt ist in sehr vielen Bereichen recht gesund und regelt sich von alleine.



Sorry, aber wenn es für freie Märkte irgendwo ein Paradebeispiel gibt, dann ja wohl in Form der USA und da findest du kaum eine Branche, in der er nicht zu Problemen geführt hat oder, wo die Entwicklung noch nicht weit fortgeschritten ist, sich in diese Richtung bewegt. Der Allgemeinheit hat er dagegen äußerst selten was gebracht und wenn dann nur als Nebeneffekt.



> Anstatt wie China hier die Produktion zu subventionieren und konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, haben die versucht den Markt abzuschneiden.



Ach, "Produktion subventionieren" wäre also "freier Markt" gewesen? Und ist die ultimative Lösung für alle Branchen, weil wir ja jeden Markt viel stärker subventionieren können, als China?


----------



## iGameKudan (13. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Missverständniss: Die haben nicht die besten Jobchancen verglichen mit anderen Arbeitnehmern, sondern in wachsenden Gemeinden finden ungelernte die für sie besten Jobchancen. Tolle Jobs sind das immer noch nicht, aber immerhin Jobs. Wenn es in einer Gegend abwärtsgeht und große Unternehmen Belegschaft abbauen, haben ungelernte gar keine Chance, weil zum gleichen Preis Leute mit Erfahrung auf der Straße warten.


Naja, Leute mit Erfahrung warten auf der Straße - aber die haben eigentlich auch den Anspruch, für ihre Erfahrung entsprechend (besser) entlohnt zu werden. Zumindest, solange es eine Alternative gibt. 
Prinzipiell hast du aber recht. 





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> "Geringverdiener" ist übrigens offiziell mit 325 € definiert.


Na, dann neben wir halt Niedriglohn. Ich meinte halt das mit dem weniger wie 2/3 des Durchschnittsnettoeinkommen... 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber für die Kosten von einer Ubahnlinie mit 10 Stationen in bereits bebautem Gebiet kannst du, genügend Straßenbreite vorausgesetzt (und die hatte Berlin vielerorts zu bieten) die halbe Stadt mit Straßenbahnen erschließen.


Eine Straßenbahn hat zwar geringere Initialkosten, ist dafür aber langsamer, störanfälliger und braucht dauerhaft viel Platz an der Oberfläche. Bei Bauarbeiten entsteht ein Verkehrschaos... Meines Erachtens nach ist gerade deshalb eine U-Bahn bei der Wartung auch... "angenehmer". Wird bei der U-Bahn gebaut verstopfen Busse die Straßen, wird bei der Straßenbahn gebaut, wird auch die Straße an sich beeinträchtigt. 

In bereits bebautem Gebiet ist die Straßenbahn im Bau zwar günstiger, aber da nimmt sie oft (zu) viel Platz weg und ist in der Streckenführung halt auf die örtlichen Gegebenheiten begrenzt. Die U-Bahn kann man auch unter Gebäuden durchbauen - dafür brauchts oft nicht mal ne Tunnelbohrmaschine (siehe die meisten Nachkriegs-Neubauten). 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Verglichen mit Bussen war wiederum liegt eine Straßenbahn deutlich vorn, dafür ist die Einrichtung von Buslinien nochmal ein gutes Stück billiger.


Vorausgesetzt, die Straßenbahn hat eine eigene Trasse mit seltenen Kreuzungen, ja. Ansonsten wird die Straßenbahn relativ langsam und unterscheidet sich kaum noch vom Bus. 
Jenachdem von was für Straßenbahnen/Bussen man ausgeht hat die Straßenbahn das Plus bei der Fahrgastkapazität, dafür ist der Bus durch seine Flexibilität kaum störanfällig. Einzig halt durch Staus - das Problem hat die Straßenbahn ohne eigene Trasse aus (und viele geplante Neubaustrecken werden ohne eigene Trasse auskommen müssen...). 

Am Ende ist es auch eine Sache, wie fein die Versorgung sein soll. Der Bus erreicht natürlich die beste Feinversorgung, gefolgt von der Straßenbahn - U-Bahn und S-Bahn dienen eher als leistungsfähige Grobversorgung. Daher beginnen und enden Straßenbahn- und Buslinien häufig an U- oder S-Bahnhöfen oder nehmen Umwege in Kauf, um diese anzubinden.




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ging es aber um die S-Bahn. Und so, wie die in Berlin dimensioniert ist und ja durchaus schon Trassen hatte, kann jede Ubahn einpacken. SEHR viel schneller, SEHR viel mehr Kapazität und billiger auch noch. Als kleine, kompakte und aus politischen Gründen rausgeputzte Insel konnte sich Westberlin eine angemessen U-Bahn erlauben, aber hätten die auch nur Potsdam mit einbinden müssen, hätten die auch oberirdisch gebaut.


Aktuell darf die Berliner S-Bahn auch nur 80 fahren, da liegt das eine U-Bahn-System mit 60, das andere mit 70, nicht mal wirklich weit dahinter. Der Haltestellenabstand ist im Stadtgebiet auch vergleichbar. 
Die U-Bahn fährt öfters, dafür passen in eine S-Bahn mehr Leute rein (ein Kleinprofil 8-Wagen-Zug bzw. ein Großprofil-6-Wagen-Zug entsprechen etwa 6 S-Bahn-Wagen - die S-Bahn fährt i.d.R. mit 8 Wagen). S-Bahn und U-Bahn nehmen sich von der Leistungsfähigkeit am Ende nix.

Die U-Bahn hat das große Glück der Störunanfälligkeit - das Wetter spielt keine Rolle, solange es nicht viel zu viel Wasser wird. Bis auf zwei Ausnahmen (Breitenbachplatz <-> Krumme Lanke und Kurt-Schumacher-Platz <-> Borsigwerke) gibts hier in Berlin keinen oberirdischen Streckenteil, der durch umstürzende Bäume behindert werden kann. 

U-Bahn heißt übrigen nicht zwangsweise Untergrund, eine oberirdische Streckenführung ist ganz normal und kein Sonderfall (im gesetzlichen Sinne ist eine U-Bahn eine straßenunabhängige Straßenbahn - halt eine Unabhängige Bahn, U-Bahn). Die U-Bahn fährt halt nicht nach der EBO, sondern nach der BOStrab.

Eine unterirdische Streckenführung macht generell nur in bebautem oder bereits verplantem Gebiet Sinn - hat die DDR damals auch so gesehen. Die DDR hat nur einen Bahnhof, Tierpark, unterirdisch ausgeführt - die restliche Strecke führt oberirdisch nach Hönow. Baubeginn war 1. März 85, die Eröffnung ganz bis nach Hönow am 1. Juli 1989, also nicht mal fünf Jahre. 

Die Strecke von Rudow nach Flughafen Schönefeld war auch als oberirdische Strecke gedacht - weil damals der Platz da war und eine oberirdische Streckenführung natürlich eklatante Preis- und Bauzeitvorteile hat. Heute stehen da überall Häuser und im Falle einer Umsetzung MUSS unterirdisch gebaut werden. Wobei die Umsetzung wegen der S-Bahn-Trasse zum BER unwahrscheinlich ist.





			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Leg die gleiche Entfernung aus Wuppertal zurück und stehst vorm Kölner Dom und alle erachten deine Fahrt als Fernreise in einen anderen Kulturkreis, für die man mindestens einen Tag frei und danach noch einmal einen zur Erhohlung haben sollte.


Gebe ich dir völlig recht - angesichts dessen finde ich hier die Fahrpreise auch günstig. Das Sozialticket für 27,50€/Monat, das normale Monatsticket 81,00€, Schüler/Azubis 57,00€, Berliner Schüler 29,50€ (bald kostenlos), Berliner Schüler-Sozialticket 15,00€ (mittlerweile kostenlos)... Für das gesamte Berliner Stadtgebiet, rund um die Uhr, so viel man will. Das ist in jeder anderen Stadt deutlich teurer. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Gerade wegen der Straßenbahn könnte man da einige Leute aus Köpenick bis runter Richtung Wendenschloss sowie die Busfahrer aus Müggelheim einsammeln. Afaik juckeln die bislang alle eher Richtung Adlershof weiter - [...] Aber klar, eingeklemmt zwischen Grünauer und Friedrichshagener Strang ist Spindlersfeld nur eine Option in der Verkehrsplanung, kein muss.[...] Aber ist halt auch schön, ohne Umsteigen direkt bis auf den Ring fahren zu können


Spindlersfeld dient in der aktuellen Form eigentlich nur zur weiteren Anbindung von der Stadt an das Köpenicker Straßenbahnnetz. Wie Schweineöde, Friedrichshagen, Grünau oder... Köpenick. Die Straßenbahn und der Bus übernehmen dabei die Feinversorgung...



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Eigentlich wäre die Route ein optimales Einsatzfeld für eine kombinierte "Stadtlandbahn". Die S-Bahngleise enden ohnehin nur wenige Meter von der Straßenbahn und die hat bis Krankenhaus Köpenick schon eine eigene Trasse, die nur wegen der vielen Querungen nicht für eine normale S-Bahn brauchbar wäre.


Da gibts vieles, was dagegen spricht. Bahnsteige, Stromsysteme (Oberleitung/Stromschiene), Betreiberunternehmen... 
Eine Stadtbahn ist historisch bedingt in Berlin kein umsetzbares/sinnvolles System. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Hatte mich schon über die Ausführlichkeit gewundert, hast aber mehr oder minder Recht. (Genaugenommen betreib sie die S-Bahn Berlin GmbH, die eine DB-Tochter ist. Afaik laufen Planung & Co aber Hand in Hand bzw. unter voller Kontrolle der BVG. Das ist aber in vielen Städten so, vieles, was auf normalen Gleisen mit normaler Signalanlage unterwegs ist, wird von der DB betrieben, aber komplett im Auftrag der Regionalverbände. S-Bahn im Rhein-Gebiet ist z.B. durchgängig DB, aber en Block angemietet und geplant vom RMV.)


Hat mit der Arbeit zu tun. 

Die S-Bahn ist ein völlig eigenständiges Unternehmen - wie du schon schreibst, in Form der S-Bahn Berlin GmbH ein Tochterunternehmen der DB. Der Berliner Senat bzw. die entsprechend zuständige brandenburger Behörde plant/entscheidet zwar auch mit bzw. erteilt den Auftrag für die Verkehrsleistungen der S-Bahn, ausführend, entscheidend und betreibend ist aber die S-Bahn. Die BVG ist ein Berliner Landesunternehmen und hat auf die S-Bahn keinerlei Einfluss. Die BVG plant, baut und betreibt die U-Bahn, die Straßenbahn und den Bus (im Falle des Busses mit einzelnen Ausnahmen wegen Vergaberichtlinien) in Berlin selbstständig - natürlich in Absprache mit dem Senat, der in der BVG, weil sie halt ein Landesunternehmen ist, natürlich auch eine gewisse Entscheidunsgewalt hat. Bei Streckenplanungen wird natürlich trotzdem geschaut, dass man sich mit der S-Bahn ergänzt anstatt eine Mehrfachversorgung aufzubauen. 

Bei der Planung von S-Bahn-Strecken nach Brandenburg knirscht es meist zwischen den zuständigen Behörden. 

Und die BVG darf mWn. selbst Buslinien eh nur in Sonderfällen nach Brandenburg fahren lassen. Sonst müsste Berlin auch den brandenburgischen Unternehmen umfangreiche Streckenführungen innerhalb Berlins erlauben. Aktuell begrenzen sich Buslinien, die die Landesgrenzen passieren, einzig auf die Anbindung schlecht per S-Bahn oder Regionalbahn versorgter Gegenden.

Da ist eine schienengebundene Anbindung brandenburgischer Gebiete durch die BVG praktisch unmöglich. Hier spielt halt die Eigenschaft rein, dass die BVG ein Berliner Landesunternehmen ist.



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Friseur gibt es in der Stadt gefühlt einen pro 100 m Straße/maximal 1000 Kunden, die sollten selbst in Dörfern ihr Einkommen finden. Zumal sie nur geringe Einrichtungsanforderungen haben, also kein großes Risiko mit falscher Standortwahl eingehen.


Naja, Friseure halten sich in solch einer Dichte auch nur, weil die so wenig verdienen. 
Zumal die Dichte auch eher ein gefühlter Eindruck ist. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Und Handwerker suchen meist im Umkreis von 50 bis 100 km nach Kunden und müssen sowieso mit dem Transporter hinfahren, da machen 10 km Abstand zum Stadtrand keinen großen Unterschied und sparen ganz schnell sehr viel Miete. Das beobachte ich aber auch bei den Handwerkern, die ich so in der Stadt sehe - ein recht großer Teil kommt von außerhalb. Nur werden halt allgemein immer weniger Handwerker gebucht, weil man als Vermieter ja lieber groß saniert als Instandhält


Naja, Fahrtzeit ist aber relative Zeit- und Geldverschwendung. Zumal das Fahren in Städte bekanntlich ja reguliert wird. 
Aber an Aufträgen mangelt es dem Handwerk gewiss nicht. Liest man ja andauernd in den Nachrichten, dass man immer und immer länger auf Handwerker warten muss. 






			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Solche Beiträge finde ich immer massiv verkürzt. Guckt euch doch an, was in den 80ern und frühen 90ern an Faser verlegt worden wäre. Garantiert kein Monomode, sondern eben Opal. Das ISDN-Zeug, das in den 90ern vielerorts mit Kupfer für DSL überbaut werden musste, weil niemand in der Welt für den deutschen Eigenweg neue Hardware entwickelt hat und technisch auch bei 0,5-1 MBit Schicht im Schacht gewesen wäre. Da war Kabel mit mittlerweile 1 GBit/s die wesentlich bessere Wahl. Viele Leute hören immer nur "Glasfaser" und kriegen leuchten Augen, als gäbe es da nur eine Technik. An der Stelle der Hinweis: Was aktuelle für FTTH vergraben wird, ist ebenfalls nicht das gleiche Zeug, dass Rechenzentren mit 100 GBit/s pro Faser verbindet, sondern GPON. Also ein Mehrnutzer shared-Medium mit passiven, optischen Teilern die den Einsatz von Ethernet-Technik an den gleichen Fasern unmöglich machen und den maximalen Durchsatz pro Nutzer stark reduzieren. Da es, ähnlich wie Kupfer und Koaxial, weltweit in gleicher Form eingesetzt wird, ist eine langfristige Weiterentwicklung gesichert, aber irgendwann in 20 Jahren werden wieder irgendwelche Leute anfangen zu motzen, man solle den veralteten Scheiß aus dem Boden reißen und endlich durch vernünftige, auf ewig ausgesorgte Technik ersetzen. Genauso, wie seit 10 Jahren geflennt wird, dass DSL eine Sackggasse ist, weil damit nur 16 MBit/s möglich sind und Kabel mit maximal 100 MBit/s auch nur eine Übergangslösung ist und alle !sofort! !zwingend! FTTH brauchen.


Ich glaube kaum, dass Opal-Netze völlig sinnlos gewesen wären. Der Klingeldraht war damals ja auch nicht so das Wahre, mit entsprechenden Techniken geht bekanntlich durchaus was. 
Natürlich war es blöd, dass man damals einen deutschen Eigenweg gegangen ist. Den Fehler würde heute aber keiner mehr machen - damals konnte Deutschland sich noch den Anspruch erlauben Maßstäbe bzw. Standards durchsetzen zu wollen... Heute ist Deutschland in der IT eher ein ganz kleines Licht. 

Koaxialkabel war aber mMn. die beste Wahl, die man treffen konnte. Fernsehen, Internet, Radio (auch wenn ich keinen kenne, der jemals Kabelradios genutzt hat...) und das sogar in relativ leistungsfähig. Zwar zu großen Teilen Glasfaser-basiert, aber da das Kabel an sich ne hohe Reichweite hat, muss das Glasfasernetz nicht so weitläufig und fein ausgeführt werden.

Bei Kabelinternet ist zwar einzig der Upload etwas dürftig, aber der war bisher eigentlich auch für die meisten Anwender völlig egal. Klar, jetzt mit Clouds, Streaming usw. spielt der Upload eine bedeutendere Rolle, aber dafür ist ja DOCSIS3.1 bzw. Full Duplex-DOCSIS3.1 in der Mache. 

Bezüglich Glasfaser habe ich zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich denke mal, dass dort kein Kram verbaut wird der nicht zukunftsfähig ist. Was für Fasern werden denn bei GPON genutzt?

Die DSL-Geschichte ist zwar ganz gut, hat aber halt den Nachteil, dass immer weniger Leute in den Genuss höherer Geschwindigkeiten kommen. Ansonsten wäre Vectoring tatsächlich keine schlechte Übergangslösung, wird die Glasfaser dadurch doch schon näher an den Kunden gebracht, der teure Gebäudeausbau aber erstmal vermieden und schon heute eine höhere Geschwindigkeit geboten.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Juni 2019)

Ich bin ja noch immer ein Fan von Hochbahnen die einfach über der Stadt fahren können wie in Wuppertal.

Vielleicht aber doch eher mit modernerer Technik, da kann man sich mal das "Transport System Bögl" (Maglev) ansehen. Es kommt auch ohne Fahrer aus was mMn. sehr wichtig ist in einer Zeit in der schon Fahrten ausfallen, weil es keine Fahrer gibt.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

In Südamerika setzt man mittlerweile auf Seilbahnen um die Favelas an den steilen Berghängen an die Zivilisation anzubinden. 

Medellin. Kolumbien: Metrocable de Medellin - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre
La Paz, Bolivien: Mi Teleferico - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

Gebaut wird mit Kränen aus Europa:
Teleferico: Das dichteste staedtische Seilbahnnetz der Welt


----------



## Sparanus (14. Juni 2019)

Plant man in München ja auch


----------



## DKK007 (14. Juni 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es kommt auch ohne Fahrer aus was mMn. sehr wichtig ist in einer Zeit in der schon Fahrten ausfallen, weil es keine Fahrer gibt.


Was auch eher am Geld liegt. Zahlt man den Fahrern langfristig existenzsicherne Löhne, erledigt sich das Problem von selbst. 

Mit dem netten Nebeneffekt, dass man statt kostenden Arbeitnehmern sogar Arbeitnehmer schafft, die in Sozialsysteme einzahlen und ihren Lebensunterhalt ohne besonders umfangreiche staatliche Hilfe bestreiten können. Wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass sich das Fahrerproblem hier in Berlin mit der Zeit durch die enorme Lohnsteigerung entspannen wird. Und Ende 2020 stehen Verhandlungen über einen bundesweiten Tarifvertrag an. 

Vor der Lohnsteigerung waren Jobs Marke "freiwilliger Vollzeit-Hartz IV-Empfänger", "Bei Aldi an der Kasse" oder "Arsch im Büro plattsitzen" halt in gewissen Hinsichten (Arbeitszeiten, Flexibilität, Verantwortung, Freizeitgestaltung, gesundheitliche Anforderungen und Arbeitsbedingungen (ein Fahrer kann nunmal nicht immer auf Klo, eine Rauchen gehen oder sich mal eben was zu Essen machen oder Kaffee kochen - und speziell Bus- und Straßenbahnfahrer sind enormen Stress ausgesetzt)) attraktiver. Es gibt genug Leute die den Job tun möchten und dafür sogar in den oben genannten Punkte Einschnitte hinnehmen würden. Das Geld muss natürlich passen, denn nur für Wenige ist der Fahrerberuf eine Berufung, für die Meisten ist es schlicht ein Beruf wie jeder Andere, der zur Existenzsicherung dient .

Hochbahnen sind hier in Berlin keine Option. Leute ziehen an Straßen wo seit über 100 Jahren schon eine Hochbahn verkehrt und nörgeln über den Lärm und die Verschandelung des Stadtbildes. Selbst bei Straßenbahnen sieht das nicht besser aus - da müssen auch etliche Bürger, Verbände oder Wichtigtuer angehört werden und es muss etliche Male umgeplant werden, da jeder einen guten ÖPNV verlangt - bloß halt nicht vor der eigenen Haustür, macht ja Lärm und sieht doof aus. Und die doofe Oberleitung erst... Selbst wenn das nicht das Problem ist, passt den Leuten die Streckenführung nicht.
Berlin-Friedrichshain: Bau von neuer Tram-Strecke zum Ostkreuz verzoegert sich vermutlich - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Protest gegen Blankenburger Sueden am Alexanderplatz - Pankow - Berliner Morgenpost 

Selbst über in Tunneln verkehrende U-Bahnen und dadurch enstehende Vibrationen liest man alle paar Jahre mal Mimimi. Oder es wird sich jahrelang eine Busanbindung gewünscht und dann wird sich über möglichen Lärm beschwert und der Busverkehr absichtlich behindert - vermutlich machen die eher Mimimi, weil die lieben Anwohner dort ihre Autos lieber auf öffentlichem Grund parken wollen, anstatt ihren eigenen Grund aufzuwenden (die Gegend dort ist fast ausschließlich Eigentum...).
Neue Strecke des X34 bringt AErger: Anwohner wollen alternative Route / BVG lehnt ab - Kladow
Berlin-Spandau: Anwohner wehren sich gegen neue Expressbus-Strecke X 34 - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## matty2580 (15. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Oder Hartz IV...


Müssst ihr euch wirklich immer über Hartz IV (ALG 2) Empfänger lustig machen?

Das sind die sozial mit an schwächsten gestellten Menschen in Deutschland.
Der Regelsatz ist so bemessen, dass es zum Sterben zu viel ist, und zum Leben zu wenig. 
Das Gleiche trifft auch auf Sozialhilfeempfänger (oft Behinderte) und Menschen mit Mindestrente zu.

Die Menschen dahinter, Behinderte, ( kleine ) Kinder, Obdachlose, Rentner, Frauen und Männer aus allen Schichten, haben kaum Anteil an Kultur (wenn sie Geld kostet), können sich viele Dienstleistungen nicht leisten, konsumieren auf niedrigsten Niveau, werden ständig mit Formularen drangsaliert, müssen immer wieder Bedürftigkeit nachweisen, und sind unterm Strich nur arme Würstchen, die man eher bedauern sollte, statt irgendwelchen Sozialneid zu entwickeln.

Arme gegen noch ärmere Mensche auszuspielen oder zu vergleichen, bringt überhaupt nichts, löst kein Problem, und sorgt nur dafür dass sich diese Menschen weiter zurück ziehen, sich isolieren, und sich irgendwann ganz aufgeben.


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Juni 2019)

Gewiss mache ich mich nicht über Hartz IV-Empfänger lustig - da musste ich gewungenermaßen auch meine Erfahrungen mit sammeln (Kind eines Alleinerziehenden-Haushaltes). 
Das war eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung Arbeit muss sich lohnen. Und zwar auch Niedriglohnarbeit in Vergleich zu Hartz IV bzw. Sozialhilfe. Ich erachte es einzig als grundlegend unfair, dass sich unter gewissen Umständen Vollzeit-Arbeit halt so garnicht gegenüber Hartz IV lohnt.

Jeder kennt die Beispiele, wo ein Niedrigverdiener in einem gewissen Bereich über der Schwelle zum Aufstocken mit Vollzeitstelle am Ende weniger raus hat wie ein (aus welchen Grünen auch immer) Hartz IV-Empfänger. Es ist nunmal so, aufgrund der geringeren finanziellen Mittel auch zurecht, dass Hartz IV- bzw. Sozialhilfeempfänger hier und dort Vergünstigungen erhalten (besonders eklatant z.B. beim Monatsticket), bspw. von GEZ-Gebühren oder Klassenfahrtsgebühren freigestellt werden oder bestimmte Ausgaben übernommen werden.



			
				matty2580 schrieb:
			
		

> werden ständig mit Formularen drangsaliert, müssen immer wieder Bedürftigkeit nachweisen


Glaube mir, auch damit durfte ich meine Erfahrungen sammeln und habe z.B. durch einen überflüssigen Pflichttermin (man hat mir als IT-Azubi erklärt, wie ich ne Jobsuchmaske benutze.) auch mal schmerzhafter Weise auf eine einmalige Gelegenheit verzichten müssen, weil man sonst der Bedarfsgemeinschaft die Bezüge empfindlich gekürzt hätte. Auch den ganzen Papierkram und die große Auskunftspflicht kenne ich. 

Die Problematik: Es geht halt um fremdes Geld in zwar geringer, aber nicht unerheblicher Summe. Natürlich muss Bedürftigkeit geprüft werden können, sofern keine offensichtlichen Tatsachen vorliegen oder Zweifel bestehen. Und ein gewisses Maß an Mitwirkung zu verlangen halte ich für nachvollziehbar, wenn man fremde Mittel beanspruchen will.  

Und mit Papierkrieg haben nicht nur Hartz IV-Empfänger zu tun.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Juni 2019)

Wie geschrieben löst du, mit dem hoffentlich nicht bös gemeinten Vergleich, kein Problem, sondern es entstehen nur viele neue, und auch teilweise nicht mehr lösbare Probleme, dadurch. Wer sich erst einmal wirklich aufgegeben hat, und im Lerchensteig (Obdachlosenheim) bei uns in Potsdam sind viele solche Menschen, der findet nie wieder zurück in die Gesellschaft. Da kannst du später Geld wie verrückt reinstecken. Aber die Menschen sind innerlich tot, und haben sich schon längst aufgegeben....


----------



## iGameKudan (15. Juni 2019)

Ähm naja, man muss den Leuten halt eine realistische Perspektive (d.h. nicht vielleicht den Traum zeichen ein Herzchirurg werden, aber eventuell auf etwas Handwerkliches, Technisches oder Kaufmännisches hinzuarbeiten, worauf man Aufbauen kann - oder halt erstmal Sozialhilfe, damit man über die Runden kommt) bieten und ihnen Hilfe für Probleme anbieten, die etwaige Hindernisse (bspw. Drogen-/Alkoholsucht, gesundheitliche Probleme, keine feste Meldeadresse) für eine Reintegration darstellen können. Man muss also Voraussetzungen schaffen, die eine Integration ins normale Leben überhaupt wieder ermöglichen (ich halte es bspw. für absolut unfair, dass bei der Wohnungssuche Personen ohne festen Wohnsitz pauschal benachteiligt werden). 

Wenn die Hilfestellungen bzw. diverse Hilfsangebote trotz gutem Zuredens und einiger Geduld allerdings nicht angenommen werden und sich die Personen für ein Leben in Armut entschieden haben ist halt nicht viel mehr zu machen wie einzig das Überleben zu sichern.


----------



## matty2580 (15. Juni 2019)

Irgendwie verstehst du "innerlich tot" nicht.
Diese Menschen haben keine Hoffnungen, Träume, oder Wünsche mehr, keine.....
Sie haben sich mit ihrem kleinen Zimmerchen abgefunden, suchen nicht mehr nach Alternativen, fühlen sich ausgestoßen, verdrängt, abgehängt, wertlos.
Da würde selbst 20 Jahre intensive Psychotherapie nichts mehr bringen, auch keine Medikamente, u.s.w.

Rein vom Personal her ist der Lerchensteig gut ausgerüstet, ähnlich wie andere Notunterkünfte in Deutschland.
An Geldmitteln und Personal liegt es also nicht.
Das ist nur noch ein Verwalten der dort lebenden Zombies, die diese Gesellschaft erschaffen hat, bis sie denn irgendwann sterben.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Was auch eher am Geld liegt. Zahlt man den Fahrern langfristig existenzsicherne Löhne, erledigt sich das Problem von selbst.


Immer wieder dieses Argument mit dem Lohn zu bringen ist Unsinn. Ein Lokführer bei der DB verdient nicht schlecht, über 2300 Netto im Monat sind da ohne körperliche Anstrengungen locker drin. (Ich sehe alles über 2k Netto als angenehmes Gehalt) 
Was soll man jetzt machen? Löhne zahlen wie für einen Arzt? Ganz sicher nicht.


----------



## Poulton (15. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Und zwar auch Niedriglohnarbeit in Vergleich zu Hartz IV bzw. Sozialhilfe.


Da gab und gibt es einige Vorschläge zur Verbesserung. u.a. Streichung  der Ausnahmeregelung für Langzeitarbeitslose* beim Mindestlohn, Erhöhung  des Grundfreibetrages bei der Einkommenssteuer, Senkung der  Umsatzsteuer von 19 auf 16%.

*Wobei die  Langzeitarbeitslosendefinition (§ 18 SGB III) auch ein schlechter Witz  ist und wunderbar beim schönen der Statistik hilft. Ist eine  langzeitarbeitslose Person z.B. 7 Wochen krank, zählt sie nicht mehr als Langzeitarbeitslos, sondern es wird ab dem ersten Tag an dem sie nicht mehr krankgeschrieben ist, wieder von vorne angefangen... 
Siehe auch: https://wuppertal.tacheles-sozialhilfe.de/fa/redakteur/DA_JC_Wpt/Umsetzung_MiLoG_120115.pdf
http://doku.iab.de/arbeitsmarktdaten/unterbr_lazalo.pdf
Statistik schoent Ausmass der Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit | O-Ton Arbeitsmarkt


> Das Paradoxe: Die schädlichen Unterbrechungen beeinflussen zwar die Statistik, nicht aber die Förderung der betroffenen Personen. Gemäß Paragraph 18 des Sozialgesetzbuches III sind für die Statistik schädliche Unterbrechungen unschädlich für die Fördervoraussetzungen. Bedeutet im Klartext: Leistungen, die Personen aufgrund ihrer Langzeitarbeitslosigkeit gewährt werden, erhalten auch die, die in der Statistik offiziell keine Langzeitarbeitslosen mehr sind. Was die Zahlen schönt, soll den betroffenen Personen also zumindest keinen Nachteil veschaffen.





iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das war eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung Arbeit muss sich lohnen.


Bin ich auch dafür. Vorallem im Vergleich zu irgendwelchen Millionärs- und Milliardärserben, mit ihrem leistungslosen Einkommen Marke spätrömische Dekadenz. 

ver.di: Erben nach dem Matthaeus-Prinzip
„Geschont wird nicht Omas Häuschen, sondern Opas Schlösschen.“
DGB - Bundesvorstand | Erbschaftsteuer: Privilegien und Bluffs ohne Ende


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> *Wobei die  Langzeitarbeitslosendefinition (§ 18 SGB III) auch ein schlechter Witz  ist und wunderbar beim schönen der Statistik hilft. Ist eine  langzeitarbeitslose Person z.B. 7 Wochen krank, zählt sie nicht mehr als Langzeitarbeitslos, sondern es wird ab dem ersten Tag an dem sie nicht mehr krankgeschrieben ist, wieder von vorne angefangen...



Dass sich der Staat die Statistik schön redet, ist ja letztendlich nichts Neues.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> dafür ist der Bus durch seine Flexibilität kaum störanfällig.



Antwort BVG: _Challenge accepted._ 



> Einzig halt durch Staus - das Problem hat die Straßenbahn ohne eigene Trasse aus (und viele geplante Neubaustrecken werden ohne eigene Trasse auskommen müssen...).



Neubau von Straßenbahnen befürworte ich auch nur in wenigen Fällen. Aber rückblickend auf die Verkehrsplanung in Ostberlin war sie in meinen Augen eine gute Wahl, weil man recht viele Linien mit eigenen Spuren versehen konnte.



> Ich glaube kaum, dass Opal-Netze völlig sinnlos gewesen wären. Der Klingeldraht war damals ja auch nicht so das Wahre, mit entsprechenden Techniken geht bekanntlich durchaus was.



Die Techniken gibt es für Opal halt nicht. Das liegt nicht ausschließlich an der Leitungsqualität, sondern eher an der internationalen Marktlage, aber das Resultat ist das gleiche: Hätte man in den 80ern viel Geld in "Glasfaser" gesteckt, hätte man die in den 90ern wieder rausreißen müssen. Selbst Papierleitungen aus Kaisers Zeiten liefern heute flotteres Internet als die in den 80ern ins Auge gefassten optischen Systeme.



> Koaxialkabel war aber mMn. die beste Wahl, die man treffen konnte. Fernsehen, Internet, Radio (auch wenn ich keinen kenne, der jemals Kabelradios genutzt hat...) und das sogar in relativ leistungsfähig. Zwar zu großen Teilen Glasfaser-basiert, aber da das Kabel an sich ne hohe Reichweite hat, muss das Glasfasernetz nicht so weitläufig und fein ausgeführt werden.



Reine Kabel-Radiosender hat es afaik in Deutschland nirgendwo gegeben, aber afaik hat man bis heute in vielen Kabelnetzen das lokale FM-Programm mit drin - störungsfrei und in höherer Qualität, als in den meisten Wohnungen über die terrestrische Antenne möglich ist. Kann man an jeder Anlage/Radio mit Antennenstecker nutzen.



> Bezüglich Glasfaser habe ich zwar keine Ahnung, aber ich denke mal, dass dort kein Kram verbaut wird der nicht zukunftsfähig ist. Was für Fasern werden denn bei GPON genutzt?



Die Fasern als solche wären okay, aber es liegt halt nicht eine Faser vom Endanschluss bis in den Hauptverteiler, sondern dazwischen reihenweise passive Splitter, die mit vergraben werden. Und wenn die Splitter irgendwann mal zu engstelle werden, rückt bei FTTH wieder der Tiebau an, während du bei Vectoring und GFast vollwertiges GF-Ethernet, wie man es aus Rechenzentren und von den großen Hauptleitungen kennt, bis in den Unterverteiler/in allen neu gebauten Abschnitten liegen hast. Ich rechne in 20 Jahren mit dem großen Gejammere, wenn Deutsche Glasfaser & Co große Teile ihrer bisherigen Ausbautätigen (DG hat anfangs Ethernet/GAOP bis ins Haus verlegt, das ist natürlich das Optimum) abschreiben und alle Straßen noch einmal aufhacken müssen, während die Telekom einfach Fiber-Karten in ihre Ex-Vectoring-Verteiler steckt und "nur" noch die letzten 100 m Leitung bis zum Anschluss austauschen muss - Leitung, in die aber eben ohnehin schon lag und nicht mit viel Brimborium in den 10er Jahren teuer neuverlegt wurde.



> Die DSL-Geschichte ist zwar ganz gut, hat aber halt den Nachteil, dass immer weniger Leute in den Genuss höherer Geschwindigkeiten kommen. Ansonsten wäre Vectoring tatsächlich keine schlechte Übergangslösung, wird die Glasfaser dadurch doch schon näher an den Kunden gebracht, der teure Gebäudeausbau aber erstmal vermieden und schon heute eine höhere Geschwindigkeit geboten.



Wo du viele Leute hast, lohnt sich Vectoring immer und wo man wenige Leute über große Entfernungen hat, baut die Telekom (wenn sie denn was macht) schon heute aktive Glasfaser. Das von der FTTH-Fraktion geforderte GPON ist halt ein Mittelweg zwischen beidem, sowohl bei den Fähigkeiten als auch bei den Kosten und damit für Neuerschließungen durchaus attraktiv. Nur für Ausbauten ist es imho bescheuert, weil man zwar deutlich mehr als mit Vectoring/Gfast erreicht, aber eben auch ein vielfaches an Ausbaukosten hat und im Vergleich zu AON trotzdem keine "bis ans Ende aller Tage" Infrastruktur schafft, sondern möglicherweise schon in ein paar Jahren am Ende ist. Afaik schafft GPON heute maximal 50 GBit pro Knoten, also ähnlich viel wie aktive Faser pro Link, die aber unter allen Teilnehemern aufgeteilt werden müssen. Und nach anfänglich 32er habe ich mittlerweile Gerüchte von 64er und sogar 128er Segmenten gehört. Das heißt die Leute träumen von einer Leitung mit Skalierung 100 GBit, wie in den Rechenzentren, gelegt werden aber 800 Mbit pro FTTH-Anshcluss. (Mit heutiger Technik. Weiterentwicklung ist natürlich möglich, aber ist halt trotzdem ein ganz anderes Niveau als FTTB mit 8-16 Fasern a 100 GBit Potenzial mit heutiger Technik, vermutlich >20 TBit aggregiert in Zukunft, die halt heute noch im Keller oder im GFast-Verteiler auf der Straße enden, weil man sich heute die aufwendige Haus-Neuverkabelung spart, die bei FTTH fällig wird)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin ja noch immer ein Fan von Hochbahnen die einfach über der Stadt fahren können wie in Wuppertal.
> 
> Vielleicht aber doch eher mit modernerer Technik, da kann man sich mal das "Transport System Bögl" (Maglev) ansehen. Es kommt auch ohne Fahrer aus was mMn. sehr wichtig ist in einer Zeit in der schon Fahrten ausfallen, weil es keine Fahrer gibt.



"ohne Fahrer" hat nichts mit der Bauweise zu tun. Gibt genug (naja - genug um die Machbarkeit zu beweisen) konventionelle Ubahnen, die Fahrerlos fahren. In Berlin hatte man iirc schon in den 80ern entsprechende Versuchstechnik. Alles keine Kunst, nur eine Frage der Rechnung weil 1 Ubahnfahrer pro 700 Fahrgäste halt doch nicht der größte Kostenfaktor ist. Womit dann tatsächlich gefahren wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - und eine Hängebahn wie in Wuppertal dürfte von der Trassenkonzeption das mit Abstand teuerste Modell überhaupt sein, bringt aber wenige Vorteile mit sich. Maglev hat hat ein paar technische Vorteile, die bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert sind und die Kosten sind enorm. Entweder konventionelle Rad/Schiene oder ggf. noch Reifen/Schiene. Alles andere ist Geldverschwendung.




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Das war eher ein Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl in Richtung Arbeit muss sich lohnen. Und zwar auch Niedriglohnarbeit in Vergleich zu Hartz IV bzw. Sozialhilfe. Ich erachte es einzig als grundlegend unfair, dass sich unter gewissen Umständen Vollzeit-Arbeit halt so garnicht gegenüber Hartz IV lohnt.



Das Problem ist einfach das harte Auslaufen der Aufstockung. 80-90% Anrechnung sind extrem, würde man mit 40/70% rechnen, sodass deutlich weiter in den Niedriglohnsektor hinein bezuschusst würde, würde auch einfache Arbeit gegenüber "zu Hause sitzen" einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringen. So, wie es jetzt ist, arbeitet man die ersten 20 Wochenstunden eines einfachen Jobs ja nur fürs (nicht mehr zahlende) Amt.

Aber Deutschland hat sich ja in den Kopf gesetzt, dass Niedriglohnarbeit schlecht und böse ist und keinesfalls weiter staatlich bezuschusst werden darf und dass staatliche organisierte Arbeit mit vorgeschriebenen Löhnen noch viel, viel Böser ist/freier Markt sein muss. Aber gleichzeitig will man eine moderne Dienstleistungsgesellschaft mit einer begrenzten Anzahl teurer Spezialjobs und einer breiten Masse von nimm-mir-den-Alltag-ab-Unterstützungstellen sein, nur bitte mit einheitlichem Sozialniveau. 



> Jeder kennt die Beispiele, wo ein Niedrigverdiener in einem gewissen Bereich über der Schwelle zum Aufstocken mit Vollzeitstelle am Ende weniger raus hat wie ein (aus welchen Grünen auch immer) Hartz IV-Empfänger. Es ist nunmal so, aufgrund der geringeren finanziellen Mittel auch zurecht, dass Hartz IV- bzw. Sozialhilfeempfänger hier und dort Vergünstigungen erhalten (besonders eklatant z.B. beim Monatsticket), bspw. von GEZ-Gebühren oder Klassenfahrtsgebühren freigestellt werden oder bestimmte Ausgaben übernommen werden.



Von der GEZ kannst du dich iirc auch als Geringverdiener freistellen lassen, genauso sind Sozialtickets -wo es sie denn überhaupt gibt- selten auf Hartz IV beschränkt und die Zahlungen selbst laufen fließend aus, sodass du erst dann keine Stütze mehr bekommst, wenn du mehr als Stütze verdienst und somit definitiv besser dastehst. Dazu hast du als Geringverdiener dicht oberhalb der HartzIV-Schwelle in der Regel anspruch auf Wohngeld. Wer sich den zunehmenden Papierkram antut, steht am Ende also definitiv mit mehr Geld da, als wenn er unter der HartzIV-Schwelle geblieben wäre, und hat außerdem weniger Druck vom Jobcenter.

Was ein Problem ist: "mehr Geld" bedeutet nicht selten wenige Euro und das gilt im Prinzip schon für Aufstocker ab 400 €. Was man für mehr Arbeit am Ende mehr in die eigene Tasche stecken kann, ist einfach ein Witz. Wer ein Bisschen handwerklich begabt ist oder gerne auf Schnäppchenjagd geht, hat am Ende einen besseren Lebensstandard, wenn sich mit einem 450-€-20h-Job zufrieden gibt und 20 h die Woche in die Senkung seiner Lebenskosten investiert, anstatt für 40 h 900 € zu kassieren und 400 € weniger Stütze zu erhalten. (Zahlen gewürfelt, müsste für die aktuellen Regeln nachrechnen)


----------



## Sparanus (16. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Antwort BVG: _Challenge accepted._
> "ohne Fahrer" hat nichts mit der Bauweise zu tun. Gibt genug (naja - genug um die Machbarkeit zu beweisen) konventionelle Ubahnen, die Fahrerlos fahren. In Berlin hatte man iirc schon in den 80ern entsprechende Versuchstechnik. Alles keine Kunst, nur eine Frage der Rechnung weil 1 Ubahnfahrer pro 700 Fahrgäste halt doch nicht der größte Kostenfaktor ist. Womit dann tatsächlich gefahren wird, steht auf einem anderen Blatt - und eine Hängebahn wie in Wuppertal dürfte von der Trassenkonzeption das mit Abstand teuerste Modell überhaupt sein, bringt aber wenige Vorteile mit sich. Maglev hat hat ein paar technische Vorteile, die bei niedrigen Geschwindigkeiten aber eigentlich nicht der Rede wert sind und die Kosten sind enorm. Entweder konventionelle Rad/Schiene oder ggf. noch Reifen/Schiene. Alles andere ist Geldverschwendung.
> )



Erstens "ohne Fahrer" hat sehr wohl was mit der Bauweise zu tun. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum es keine Straßenbahnen gibt die Autonom fahren. (Falls "Bauweise" auf den Antrieb des Fahrzeuges gemünzt war geschenkt, die Argumente sollten nicht kombiniert werden).
Der Kostenfaktor für den Fahrer ist zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn die Bahn nicht fährt weil man nicht genug Fahrer hat ist es ein gehöriger Nachteil.
Und es ging mir auch nicht um das genaue Konzept der Wuppertaler Schwebebahn, auch wenn sie für diese Stadt das perfekte Verkehrsmittel ist.

Wegen dem Boegl System hast du dich offenbar nicht richtig informiert, das ist kein Transrapid und auch erheblich günstiger. Außerdem ist die Wartung auch bei langsamen Rad-Schienen-Fahrzeugen nicht ohne.
Bayern: Max Boegl baut eine Magnetschwebebahn fuer den OEPNV - Golem.de


----------



## iGameKudan (16. Juni 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Antwort BVG: _Challenge accepted._


Für zugeparkte Busspuren, Fahrgäste die sich unbedingt noch in den Bus quetschen der schon voll ist, Fahrgäste die nicht durchrücken, den x-ten Kinderwagen der kaum noch reinpasst, zweite-Reihe-Parker, rumkriechende Radfahrer oder schlicht Stau kann die BVG nichts. 
Die Leute denken leider oft nicht weiter wie bis zu deren Nase. Fahrgäste, die den Betriebsablauf bewusst und mit voller Absicht stören mal ganz ausgenommen. 

Mal abgesehen davon: War eher eine Anspielung auf die Tatsache, dass ein Bus ausweichen kann, wenn irgendwo eine Störung auf der Strecke auftritt. Gibts bei schienengebundenen Fahrzeugen eine länger anhaltende Störung, bspw. ein Autofahrer der ins Gleis gefahren ist, ein Personenunfall, eine Weichenstörung, schwerere Fahrzeugstörungen etc., ist der Betrieb auf mehr oder weniger großen Streckenteilen eingestellt. Beim Bus läuft der Verkehr irgendwie noch weiter - auch, wenn dann ein Busballett entsteht. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Neubau von Straßenbahnen befürworte ich auch nur in wenigen Fällen. Aber rückblickend auf die Verkehrsplanung in Ostberlin war sie in meinen Augen eine gute Wahl, weil man recht viele Linien mit eigenen Spuren versehen konnte.


Irgendwas Neues brauchen wir hier aber, wenn man weniger Leute zum Individualverkehr nötigen will. Ich denke mal dass ich es gut herauskristallisiert habe, dass ich eine U-Bahn in bestehenden oder sehr großen Wohngebieten bei einem zu erwartenden sehr hohen Fahrgastandrang für die Grobversorgung und den Bus als Feinversorgung als die beste Lösung ansehe - den West-Berliner Ansatz halt. Und in Neubaugebieten halt, bei einem entsprechenden zu erwartendem Fahrgastandrang und falls sinnvoll umsetzbar, aus Initial-Kostengründen eine Straßenbahn. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> "ohne Fahrer" hat nichts mit der Bauweise zu tun. Gibt genug (naja - genug um die Machbarkeit zu beweisen) konventionelle Ubahnen, die Fahrerlos fahren. In Berlin hatte man iirc schon in den 80ern entsprechende Versuchstechnik. Alles keine Kunst, nur eine Frage der Rechnung weil 1 Ubahnfahrer pro 700 Fahrgäste halt doch nicht der größte Kostenfaktor ist.


Obendrein gibt man Leuten eine Arbeit und im Stör- oder Ernstfall ist auch immer Personal vorhanden, welches im Ernstfall handeln kann. Automatikversuche gab es hier schon einige in Berlin, hat sich aber als zu störanfällig und teuer herausgestellt.  



			
				Spartanus schrieb:
			
		

> Immer wieder dieses Argument mit dem Lohn zu bringen ist Unsinn. Ein  Lokführer bei der DB verdient nicht schlecht, über 2300 Netto im Monat  sind da ohne körperliche Anstrengungen locker drin. (Ich sehe alles über  2k Netto als angenehmes Gehalt)
> Was soll man jetzt machen? Löhne zahlen wie für einen Arzt? Ganz sicher nicht.


Ich habe auch nicht von DB-Lokführern geredet, sondern Fahrern im Nahverkehr. Brandenburger Busfahrer in Nahverkehrsunternehmen sind bis Anfang des Jahres mit nicht mal 2000€ Brutto Grundlohn nach Hause gegangen, in Berlin gabs nur knapp unter 2200€ Brutto. Das war so wenig Geld, dass man schon an der Niedriglohnschwelle gearbeitet hat. Und Zuschläge kann, darf und sollte man nicht anrechnen, entschädigen die doch für unwirtliche Arbeitsumstände und können durchaus stark variieren... 

Jobs können übrigens auf unterschiedlichste Art und Weise körperlich und geistig anstregend sein. Glaube mir, auch der Job des Fahrpersonals ist in einer gewissen Hinsicht körperlich und geistig anstrengend. Halt auf eine andere Art und Weise wie diverse handwerkliche Berufe, zum Beispiel. 




			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem ist einfach das harte Auslaufen der Aufstockung. 80-90% Anrechnung sind extrem, würde man mit 40/70% rechnen, sodass deutlich weiter in den Niedriglohnsektor hinein bezuschusst würde, würde auch einfache Arbeit gegenüber "zu Hause sitzen" einen deutlichen Mehrwert bringen. So, wie es jetzt ist, arbeitet man die ersten 20 Wochenstunden eines einfachen Jobs ja nur fürs (nicht mehr zahlende) Amt.


Die Sache ist, irgendwo muss halt auch mal eine Grenze gezogen werden. Aktuell liegt sie meines Erachtens nach halt viel zu niedrig. 
Nicht wenige Leute machen Niedriglohnarbeit, weil ihnen sonst langweilig wäre, ein geregelter Tagesablauf fehlt und auch das gewisse "unter Leuten sein" fehlt. Oder weil man nicht völlig vom Staat abhängig sein will.

Auch muss man verhindern, dass Unternehmen über diesen Weg Lohnkosten sparen wollen. Ich wette mit dir, es würden sonst noch viel mehr Löhne in manchen Branchen genau auf solch ein Level gesetzt werden, dass das Amt den Lohn auf ein Niveau X fördert, anstatt dass man den Lohn für Niveau X selber zahlt und eine Abhängigkeit vom Amt vermeidet. 



			
				ruyven_macaran schrieb:
			
		

> Aber Deutschland hat sich ja in den Kopf gesetzt, dass Niedriglohnarbeit schlecht und böse ist und keinesfalls weiter staatlich bezuschusst werden darf und dass staatliche organisierte Arbeit mit vorgeschriebenen Löhnen noch viel, viel Böser ist/freier Markt sein muss. Aber gleichzeitig will man eine moderne Dienstleistungsgesellschaft mit einer begrenzten Anzahl teurer Spezialjobs und einer breiten Masse von nimm-mir-den-Alltag-ab-Unterstützungstellen sein, nur bitte mit einheitlichem Sozialniveau.


Wenn es mit der Digitalisierung und Automatisierung so weitergeht, wird es generell fast nur noch spezielle Jobs geben... Der Rest fällt hinten runter. 
Niedriglohnarbeit ist nicht unbedingt schei*e und muss auch von irgendwem erledigt werden. Trotzdem sollte sie sich halt gegenüber Vollzeit-Sozialhilfe lohnen und ein halbwegs angenehmes Leben ermöglichen. Wenn es nicht durch den reinen Lohn geht, dann halt durch staatliche Förderung - finanziert durch die wirklich gut verdienenden bis reichen Leute und nicht durch die Leute, die angemessene Einkommen haben. 



Von der GEZ kannst du dich iirc auch als Geringverdiener freistellen lassen, genauso sind Sozialtickets -wo es sie denn überhaupt gibt- selten auf Hartz IV beschränkt und die Zahlungen selbst laufen fließend aus, sodass du erst dann keine Stütze mehr bekommst, wenn du mehr als Stütze verdienst und somit definitiv besser dastehst. Dazu hast du als Geringverdiener dicht oberhalb der HartzIV-Schwelle in der Regel anspruch auf Wohngeld. Wer sich den zunehmenden Papierkram antut, steht am Ende also definitiv mit mehr Geld da, als wenn er unter der HartzIV-Schwelle geblieben wäre, und hat außerdem weniger Druck vom Jobcenter.

Was ein Problem ist: "mehr Geld" bedeutet nicht selten wenige Euro und das gilt im Prinzip schon für Aufstocker ab 400 €. Was man für mehr Arbeit am Ende mehr in die eigene Tasche stecken kann, ist einfach ein Witz. Wer ein Bisschen handwerklich begabt ist oder gerne auf Schnäppchenjagd geht, hat am Ende einen besseren Lebensstandard, wenn sich mit einem 450-€-20h-Job zufrieden gibt und 20 h die Woche in die Senkung seiner Lebenskosten investiert, anstatt für 40 h 900 € zu kassieren und 400 € weniger Stütze zu erhalten. (Zahlen gewürfelt, müsste für die aktuellen Regeln nachrechnen)[/QUOTE]


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

Sowohl bei der Miete, als auch bei der Grundsteuer gab es Einigungen:
Mietendeckel in Berlin: Angst vor der eigenen Courage - taz.de
Wohnungsnot in der Hauptstadt: Berliner Senat beschliesst Mietendeckel-Eckpunkte - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
18.06.2019: Kompromiss fuers Kapital (Tageszeitung junge Welt)


----------



## Poulton (18. Juni 2019)

Deutschlandfunk: Kleinvermieter am Wohnungsmarkt - Die Last der Immobilie


----------



## iGameKudan (18. Juni 2019)

Das ist genau das Problem, wo ich beim Mietendeckel hin und hergerissen bin... Einerseits vertrete ich natürlich die Sicht der Mieterseite, die unter den zunehmenden Mietpreisen rein aus Profitsteigerungsgründen seitens der größeren Vermieter bzw. der Wohnungskonzerne leidet.
Andererseits kann ich auch die Sicht der Vermieter und Genossenschaften verstehen, die ihre soziale Verantwortung wahrnehmen und sich mit Mietsteigerungen bis aufs absolut Nötigste begrenzt haben, anstatt auf absoluten Profit zu gehen. Und nun durch das Verhalten der großen und gierigen Vermieter/Konzerne ebenfalls geschädigt werden, weil die den Hals nicht voll genug bekommen haben.

Selbst diese absolut nötigsten Mietsteigerungen zur Finanzierung von Instandhaltung, Modernisierung oder zum Kauf/Neubau mit gemeinnütziger Absicht werden nun schwer bis unmöglich gemacht. Daher halte ich das Einfrieren der Mieten auch für den absolut falschen Weg, da dieses Mittel auch die Vermieter trifft, die mit ihrer Verantwortung bisher im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit umgegangen sind. 

Der richtige Weg wäre es aus meiner Sicht, die Modernisierungsumlagen so zu gestalten, dass die Mietsteigerungen anteilig an der Wohnungsgröße und in der Höhe sozial verträglich ausfallen sowie in der Dauer höchstens die Kosten der Modernisierung wieder eingespielt werden dürfen. Und solche Sachen wie Wartungs- und Ausbesserungsarbeiten werden über  die Nebenabrechnung gezahlt (die eh nur im Rahmen der Kostenhöhe oder bestimmter Pauschalen erhoben wird) - ergo rechtfertigt dann auch z.B. das  Entfernen eines Graffitis keine Mietsteigerung. 

Fair für alle - der Vermieter hat seinen Profit und die Mieter zahlen ihm sogar die Werterhaltung oder ggfs. -steigerung der Immobilie. 

Eine Enteignung oder das Einfrieren der Miete halte ich aus genannten Gründen für Kontraproduktiv... Und jemandem Eigentum wegzunehmen (und das nicht mal für marktübliche Preise) ist genauso schei*e wie die wohl unfassbar hohe Gier der Politiker damals, die nur DM-Zeichen gesehen haben und die langfristigen Folgen einer Privatisierung (langfristig enorm steigende Preise und/oder sinkende Qualität, schließlich wird ja für den Profit und nicht im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit gehandelt) von kritischer und grundlegender Struktur elegant verdrängt haben.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Juni 2019)

zeit.de schrieb:
			
		

> Die Unterschiede sind im Laufe der Zeit immer größer geworden. So mussten Mieter in Straubing-Bogen in Niederbayern seit 2014 einen Anstieg der Kaltmiete um 35,2 Prozent hinnehmen; in Vorpommern-Greifswald dagegen sanken im selben Zeitraum die Mieten um 1,3 Prozent. Insgesamt* sind die Kaltmieten in Deutschland in den vergangenen fünf Jahren im Mittel um 13,2 Prozent gestiegen*.


Mietsteigerung in Deutschland: Teurer geht immer | ZEIT ONLINE


			
				tagesschau.de schrieb:
			
		

> Besonders in Großstädten können sich viele Einwohner Neubauten nicht leisten. In Berlin etwa liegt die sogenannte Mietbelastungsquote bei 41,3 Prozent. *Die durchschnittliche Berliner Familie müsste also 41,3 Prozent ihres Nettoeinkommens ausgeben, um sich eine 3-Zimmer-Neubauwohnung zur Miete leisten zu können*. Auch in Frankfurt ist die Mietbelastungsquote mit 40,7 Prozent sehr hoch. Eine durchschnittliche 3-Zimmer-Neubauwohnung kostet hier stolze 1450 Euro kalt.


Studie zu Neubauten: So viel Geld geht fuer die Miete drauf | tagesschau.de

Die Kosten für Wohnraum sind im Verhältnis zum durchschnittlichen Einkommen in Deutschland so hoch wie in keinem anderen EU-Land. Selbst im weltweiten Vergleich steht Deutschland da sehr schlecht da.

Dazu kommen unverhälnismäßig hohe Preise für Energie und Internet, wo Deutschland im Vergleich auch extrem schlecht ist.

Das schwächt die Binnennachfrage extrem, so dass Deutschland auch hier weit hinten steht.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Der richtige Weg wäre es aus meiner Sicht, die Modernisierungsumlagen so zu gestalten, dass die Mietsteigerungen anteilig an der Wohnungsgröße und in der Höhe sozial verträglich ausfallen sowie in der Dauer höchstens die Kosten der Modernisierung wieder eingespielt werden dürfen. Und solche Sachen wie Wartungs- und Ausbesserungsarbeiten werden über die Nebenabrechnung gezahlt (die eh nur im Rahmen der Kostenhöhe oder bestimmter Pauschalen erhoben wird) - ergo rechtfertigt dann auch z.B. das Entfernen eines Graffitis keine Mietsteigerung.


Die Modernisierungsumlage soll ab 0,50€ / m² Genehmigungspflichtig sein.


			
				https://www.berlin.de/rbmskzl/aktuelles/pressemitteilungen/2019/pressemitteilung.820537.php schrieb:
			
		

> Für Modernisierungsumlagen werden besondere Genehmigungs- und Anzeigepflichten für Vermieterinnen und Vermieter eingeführt. Modernisierungsumlagen, durch die die Bruttowarmmiete um mehr als 0,50 €/m² monatlich steigt, werden genehmigungspflichtig.


Senat beschliesst Eckpunkte fuer ein Berliner Mietengesetz/Mietendeckel - Berlin.de


----------



## seahawk (19. Juni 2019)

Wohnraum gehört verstaatlicht und jeder sollte kostenfrei eine Wohnung bekommen. Die Kosten werden dann über die Steuern finanziert in dem man die eine Vermögens- und Einkommenssteuer schafft, die Besserverdiener endlich ordentlich belastet.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2019)

Naja was erreicht man damit? 
1) alle ziehen die Mieten an die es können.
2) wer es nicht geschafft hat, die Miete anzuziehen, wird das nach 5 Jahren nachholen, das aber doppelt und bis dahin wird nur das nötigste gemacht.
3) alle Investitionen werden zurückgefahren. Wenn man jetzt investiert und sagen wir mal in 1 Jahr vermieten will, heißt das also - mindestens 4 Jahre keine vernünftigen Gewinne, ergo werden die Investoren abwandern und/oder abwarten.  
4) nach 5 Jahren kommt für alle ne dicke fette Keule angeflogen wo keine 10-12% Mieterhöhung drin sind sondern halt ganze 25% (und das zurecht).
Und die Modernisierung die jetzt damit praktisch geblockt wird, steht im krassen Gegensatz zu der Ansage - sparsame Häuser und Wohnungen herrichten und energetisch sanieren! 
Mit so was macht man den Investoren den Markt kaputt, ruiniert nicht nur den Markt sondern auch seine eigenen Gewinne (Papa Staat verdient an allem kräftig mit!), tritt den Baufirmen in die Eier (Auftragsrückgang incoming!) - da freuen sich jetzt alle die irgendwie mit dem Immobiliengeschäft zu tun haben. 

Was für ein armes Land hier, kein Hirn. Massive Gewinne einfahren, auch in der Krise noch Gewinne erwirtschaften, überall brummt es - und dann versucht man es kaputt zu machen. Vor allem bei einem so essenziellen Thema - wo mehr Grün gewählt wird, wo die Leute bereit sind Geld zu investieren (unter anderem in moderne Wohnungen) und wir wirklich Bedarf haben - es stehen hier noch massig alte Häuser die dringend mal modernisiert werden sollten, bei einigen würde ich auch sagen - müssen. Mit der Aussicht keine vernünftigen Mieteinnahmen aus dem Objekt ziehen zu können, wird keiner da was machen. Die schwenken dann auf Gewerbeobjekte um oder bauen nur noch Eigentumswohnungen weil man da wenigstens noch etwas Gewinn erwarten kann. Für 1-2% macht das kein Investor heutzutage, zu viel Risiko in einem kaputtregulierten Markt. 

Und an den Kollegen über mir - die Einkommenssteuer ist schon bissig genug. Andere Länder haben gar kein dynamisches Steuersystem, da zahlste z.B. immer 13% (Russland) egal was du verdienst. 13% von einem Mindestlohn merkt man, 13% von einem Millionär - da lacht der doch drüber. Hier ist das Steuersystem schon recht gut, bis auf die Vermögenssteuer und Erschaftssteuer für Firmenerben, aber das betrifft nur wenige 1000 Menschen im Land die mit solchen Summen in Kontakt kommen. 
42% sind dir also nicht genug? Das ist knapp die Hälfte von dem was man verdient, finde ich schon happig


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

Mieten: Die Renditejagd beim Wohnungsbau muss gestoppt werden  | Wirtschaft



cryon1c schrieb:


> Andere Länder haben gar kein dynamisches Steuersystem,


Wir sind hier nicht in "andere Länder".



cryon1c schrieb:


> Vermögenssteuer


Die steht zwar noch im Grundgesetz, wird aber seit 1997 nicht mehr erhoben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> 42% sind dir also nicht genug? Das ist knapp die Hälfte von dem was man verdient, finde ich schon happig


Man hatte Anfang der 90er auch mal 53% Spitzensteuersatz bei der Einkommenssteuer und die Steuer auf Einkünfte aus Kapitalerträgen war an den persönlichen Einkommenssteuersatz gekoppelt und betrug nicht pauschal 25%. Wobei ich für 56% Spitzensteuersatz bin, wie man es in den 80er Jahren hatte. Mal abgesehen davon, ist die tatsächliche Steuerlast sowieso niedriger als der Spitzensteuersatz, selbst wenn man Einkommensmäßig mehrmals in dem Bereich liegt.



Apropos: Ich empfehle jeden mal ein Blick in "Baugenehmigungen, Baufertigstellungen - Lange Reihen" des Statistisches Bundesamtes zu werfen. Schon während der ersten Amtszeit von Willy Brandt gab es mehr Baugenehmigungen und es entstanden mehr neue Wohnungen, als in der gesamten bisherigen Zeit der Kanzlerschaft von Merkel oder auch nur einer Amtszeit eines anderen Bundeskanzlers vor oder nach ihm. Zumal es sich auch noch in der Struktur von dem was heute gebaut unterschied - "normale" Mietwohnungen vs Luxuswohnung für die Dekadenz. Dazu auch noch Gesetze gegen Bodenspekulation und Mietwucher.


----------



## cryon1c (19. Juni 2019)

Eine Baugenehmigung ist hier etwa so einfach zu bekommen wie ein Lottogewinn, dabei scheitert es nicht am Geld sondern an der Zeit sowie Aufwand für eben diese. 
So was sollte in 1-2 Monaten spätestens abgeschlossen werden (wenn alle Gutachten eingereicht sind), nicht in mehreren Jahren.
Dann wird auch mehr gebaut. Leider ist unsere Bürokratie absolut gnadenlos beschissen was das angeht. 

Und ich finde auch 42% recht viel. 56% sowieso. Wer richtig viel Geld hat, schaufelt das sowieso woanders. Vor allem weil man dank EU mittlerweile überall sein kann. Es reicht wenn ich über 6 Monate im Jahr im anderen EU-Land bin um dort meine Steuern zu zahlen. Madeira z.B. 
Und wer viel Geld hat, hat meist auch viel mehr Spielraum. Es ist besser einen geringeren Steuersatz zu haben und dafür viel mehr Leute die diesen hier zahlen.

Wird die Vermögenssteuer hier wieder erhoben, verzieht sich das Vermögen ins Ausland schneller als man guggen kann. Da wird alles bewegt - Firmensitz ist dann in XYZ, die Immobilien sind dann angemeldet auf Firma "Blah" ebenfalls in XYZ und der Papa Staat guggt in die Röhre. Wird schon so praktiziert, kenne persönlich einige Leute die auf Madeira gerade chillen und ihre Geschäfte in DE erledigen. Keine Namen versteht sich. 
Denk mal nach warum. Weil die 42% eben bissig sind, die Leute geben ungerne knapp die Hälfte vom Einkommen ab, damit es in irgendwelchen Unfug wie BER gesteckt wird  Vor allem wenn man das Geld behält, kann man selbst entscheiden für was es benutzt wird. Mit der deutschen Politik sind nicht alle Wohlhabenden einverstanden. 

Und es geht nicht immer um Renditejagd. Es geht auch darum, Projekte mit hohem Risiko schnell zu refinanzieren. Die moderne Welt ist viel kurzlebiger geworden, niemand will jetzt 30 Jahre drauf warten bis es Gewinn gibt, das muss in 10 Jahren bereits Gewinn abwerfen. Oder so schnell wie möglich, was mit Eigentumswohnungen realisiert wird (finde ich eigentlich gut, ich bin in einer Kultur aufgewachsen wo Eigentumswohnungen absolut normal waren und zur Miete wohnen eher selten - was ja hier nicht der Fall ist). 
Mit einem entsprechenden Einkommen (z.B. Pärchen wo beide in den MINT-Berufen arbeiten und 1 Kind oder gar Hund haben) ist das auch kein Thema. Dekadenz - nein. Normalität. Dekadenz ist wenn man sich ein Ferienhaus, eine Garage für etliche Fahrzeuge und so weiter baut. Also nicht mehr ordentlich leben, sondern halt wirklich schön leben - und davon sind auch Besserverdiener hier weit entfernt.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal es sich auch noch in der Struktur von dem was heute gebaut unterschied - "normale" Mietwohnungen vs Luxuswohnung für die Dekadenz. Dazu auch noch Gesetze gegen Bodenspekulation und Mietwucher.



Nach Neusprech der Neurechten Marktfaschisten "Kommunismus" halt. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird die Vermögenssteuer hier wieder erhoben,  verzieht sich das Vermögen ins Ausland schneller als man guggen kann. Da  wird alles bewegt - Firmensitz ist dann in XYZ, die Immobilien sind  dann angemeldet auf Firma "Blah" ebenfalls in XYZ und der Papa Staat  guggt in die Röhre. Wird schon so praktiziert, kenne persönlich einige  Leute die auf Madeira gerade chillen und ihre Geschäfte in DE erledigen.  Keine Namen versteht sich.
> Denk mal nach warum. Weil die 42% eben bissig sind, die Leute geben  ungerne knapp die Hälfte vom Einkommen ab, damit es in irgendwelchen  Unfug wie BER gesteckt wird
> 
> 
> ...



Der BER ist grundsätzlich kein Unfug sondern eine Notwendigkeit, aber die Umsetzung ist halt einfach nur hochnotpeinlich und bezeichnend für die Krankheit (Inkompetenz, Vetternwirtschaft, Lobbyismus, Korruption & Verschwendung) in unseren staatlichen / politischen Strukturen, aber die ach so "vorbildlichen" Bayern können ja auch ein Lied davon trällern:
*
Bayrische Landtagsabgeordnete tricksen weiter - Vetternwirtschaft im Landtag / Report Mainz /SWR / 8:32 min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=G-ZJQujbQYg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der BER ist grundsätzlich kein Unfug sondern eine Notwendigkeit, aber die Umsetzung ist halt einfach nur hochnotpeinlich und bezeichnend für die Krankheit (Inkompetenz, Vetternwirtschaft, Korruption & Verschwendung) in unseren staatlichen Strukturen,


Oder wie man über Jahrzehnte Fachpersonal im öffentlichen Dienst abgebaut hat, damit man seine guten Bekannten in der Privatwirtschaft mit Berateraufträgen versorgen kann. Von Layen regiert.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wird die Vermögenssteuer hier wieder erhoben, verzieht sich das Vermögen ins Ausland schneller als man guggen kann.


Also Steuerhinterziehung. Da kann man gleich den internationalen Haftbefehl hinterherschicken. 






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dZ9j0HZLc-A

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Also Steuerhinterziehung. Da kann man gleich den internationalen Haftbefehl hinterherschicken.



Manch einer hier sollte sich halt auch für die deutsche Politik bewerben, da (er)findet man ja auch immer 1000 Gründe ("Innovation") dafür warum eine Vermögenssteuer nicht umsetzbar sei. Immer nur komisch das andere Länder auch von im Ausland lebenden Staatsbürgern die Steuern eingetrieben bekommen, nur in Deutschland, da ist das Steuern eintreiben bei Vermögenden alles von ungerecht bis unmöglich, nur nicht machbar.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Manch einer hier sollte sich halt auch für die deutsche Politik bewerben, da (er)findet man ja auch immer 1000 Gründe dafür warum eine Vermögenssteuer nicht umsetzbar sei. Immer nur Komisch das andere Länder auch von im Ausland lebenden Staatsbürgern die Steuern eingetrieben bekommen, nur in Deutschland, da ist das Steuern eintreiben bei vermögenden von ungerecht bis unmöglich alles, nur nicht machbar.


Der richtige Treppenwitz kommt noch: Großbritannien mit seinem Finanzmarkt London erhebt eine Transaktionssteuer seit, Brüller vorraus, Thatcher(!). Hierzulande tut man so, als ob die Erhebung einer solchen der Untergang von Frankfurt (M) wären, obwohl bis 1990 hierzulande eine Börsenumsatzsteuer und Wechselsteuer erhoben wurden.

Aber da ist man mal wieder an dem Punkt:


Spoiler






Poulton schrieb:


> Das Jammerlied auf die Steuerlast für Unternehmen entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie, angesichts dessen, dass die kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer von 59,27% 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken ist.
> https://www.bundestag.de/resource/b...edfa9527b5b7b1078778/WD-4-065-18-pdf-data.pdf
> 
> Aber da ist man mal wieder bei dem Punkt:
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der richtige Treppenwitz kommt noch: Großbritannien mit seinem Finanzmarkt London erhebt eine Transaktionssteuer seit, Brüller vorraus, Thatcher(!). Hierzulande tut man so, als ob die Erhebung einer solchen der Untergang von Frankfurt (M) wären, obwohl bis 1990 hierzulande eine Börsenumsatzsteuer und Wechselsteuer erhoben wurden.


Wundert dich das bei solchen Nachrichten irgendwie (gerade mal 1 Monat alt)?



> Der Schweizer Zughersteller ist am Freitag erfolgreich an die Börse  gegangen. *Friedrich Merz besitzt Aktien des Unternehmens und verdient  kräftig mit. *_(5,7 Mio. Euro)_
> 
> 
> https://www.handelsblatt.com/politi...ml?ticket=ST-3735376-z1HxPccRImcWv0E3lv7X-ap3



Menschen wie Merz haben da sicherlich kein Interesse daran das ihre Börsengeschäfte besteuert werden.


----------



## Poulton (19. Juni 2019)

Merz, der sitzt ja auch in Schattenbanken wie BlackRock – Lobbypedia. Also etwas, was schon längst in Verbindung mit einem bedeutend schärferen Wettbewerbsrecht, hätte entflochten gehört. (Neben der Rücknahme diverser "Liberalisierungen" des Finanzmarkt.)


----------



## matty2580 (19. Juni 2019)

Deutschland ist nicht mehr die Vorzeigemarktwirtschaft in Europa, sondern Skandinavien, Dänemark, Benelux, Schweiz und Österreich.
Die Sozialsysteme in diesen Ländern arbeiten effektiver als unseres, und dort ist der Lebensstandard auch höher als bei uns seit Jahrzehnten.
Genau deshalb wandert unsere Intelligenz auch gerne in die Schweiz und Österreich aus, direkt nach dem Studium, weil diese Länder viel attraktiver sind.

Deswegen sehen die Politiker in den USA die skandinavischen Länder auch als sozialistische Länder an, wie die DDR, nur wirtschaftlich viel erfolgreicher.

Die Strukturprobleme die die letzte Finanzkrise ausgelöst hatten, wurde bis heute nicht gelöst, und die Auswirkung nur in die Zukunft verschoben.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ich dann nicht mehr lebe wenn sich dass System bereinigt, und es zu massiven Verwerfungen kommt.


----------



## Mancko (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man hatte Anfang der 90er auch mal 53% Spitzensteuersatz bei der Einkommenssteuer und die Steuer auf Einkünfte aus Kapitalerträgen war an den persönlichen Einkommenssteuersatz gekoppelt und betrug nicht pauschal 25%. Wobei ich für 56% Spitzensteuersatz bin, wie man es in den 80er Jahren hatte. Mal abgesehen davon, ist die tatsächliche Steuerlast sowieso niedriger als der Spitzensteuersatz, selbst wenn man Einkommensmäßig mehrmals in dem Bereich liegt.



Die Einkommensteuer auf Kapitalerträge wie es mal war können wir gern einführen, dann aber mit den gleichen Parametern wie damals und die hast du gekonnt verschwiegen. Da hieß es nämlich bei mehr als 1 Jahr Haltedauer 0% Steuer weil Steuerfrei. Genau das richtige für Kleinanleger die langfristige Anlage für die Altersvorsorge oder die Kinder betreiben.


----------



## Mancko (19. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Oder wie man über Jahrzehnte Fachpersonal im öffentlichen Dienst abgebaut hat, damit man seine guten Bekannten in der Privatwirtschaft mit Berateraufträgen versorgen kann. Von Layen regiert.
> 
> 
> Also Steuerhinterziehung. Da kann man gleich den internationalen Haftbefehl hinterherschicken.
> ...



Das ist keine Steuerhinterziehung. Wenn jemand sein Vermögen ins Ausland bringt und dort eine Firma gründet oder es dort investiert ist das seine freie Entscheidung. Es ist sein Vermögen und nicht Deins oder das vom Staat. Es gibt eben Länder die sind froh über jeden Investor. Die haben aufzuholen. Und da steht es mir vollkommen frei meine Investitionsentscheidung so zu treffen wie ich sie für richtig halte. Mit jedem bisschen mehr von der aktuellen Politik wird Deutschland eben auch immer unattraktiver. Aber ich mach mir da keine Sorgen. Die nächste fette Wirtschaftskrise steht schon vor der Tür und die wird so manche Träumerei der linken Ideologen mit ihren Planwirtschaftlichen Ansätzen mal mächtig zum platzen bringen. Ich höre jetzt schon die Nachrichten von massivem Stellenabbau, Kurzarbeit & Co samt Verlagerung ins Ausland. Und da es eine weltweite Krise sein wird, werden auf dem Globus überall die Steuern und Reglementierungen sinken. Einige Länder haben damit ja schon bereits begonnen, sogar innerhalb der EU. Also immer weiter mit solchen Ideen wie in Berlin. Das wird den Wohlstand hier bestimmt mehren.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Bestandteil der linken Ideologien ist aber auch die Erkenntnis der Krisenanfälligkeit des Kapitalismus.
Dieses Wirtschaftssystem ist ebend nicht ideal, und führte zu massiven Verwerfungen in der Welt.
Teile der 3. Welt, wie man sie noch in den 70-er Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert definiert hat, sind weiter abgerutscht, und Politologen sprechen hier von 4. Welt Staaten.
Selbst in den Industrieländern geht die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander.
Israel hat z.B. genau die gleichen Probleme wie Deutschland, dass die Armen dort immer ärmer werden, und rechts-nationale Parteien großen Zulauf haben.

In zwei Monaten sind Landtagswahlen in Sachsen und Brandenburg.
Die AFD wird in beiden Bundesländern als stärkste Partei gehandelt, und ist in aktuellen Umfragen ganz Oben.
Das ist nur der Anfang einer sehr unangenehmen gesellschaftlichen Entwicklung......


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der BER ist grundsätzlich kein Unfug sondern eine Notwendigkeit, aber die Umsetzung ist halt einfach nur hochnotpeinlich und bezeichnend für die Krankheit (Inkompetenz, Vetternwirtschaft, Lobbyismus, Korruption & Verschwendung) in unseren staatlichen / politischen Strukturen, aber die ach so "vorbildlichen" Bayern können ja auch ein Lied davon trällern:
> *
> Bayrische Landtagsabgeordnete tricksen weiter - Vetternwirtschaft im Landtag / Report Mainz /SWR / 8:32 min*
> (Quelle: Youtube)
> ...



Natürlich ist der BER an sich notwendig, ich bin über Tegel schon geflogen und ich weiß das Berlin einfach einen vernünftigen Flughafen braucht der auch mit Frankfurt mithalten kann. 
Als Leipziger sehe ich auch Leipzig/Halle - wächst wie verrückt, aber eben als Frachtflughafen, nicht wirklich für Passagiere gedacht (obwohl da natürlich auch normale Flüge abgewickelt werden). 
Die Umsetzung ist allerdings so eine Lachnummer geworden das uns alle auslachen die das bislang mitbekommen haben. Und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht. Die Kosten sind explodiert (wäre ja noch zu verkraften, da hat man halt Unfug gebaut), viel schlimmer ist aber die Verzögerung. 
Die Krankheit würde ich da aber anders beschreiben. Lobby ist grundsätzlich dran interessiert, das Projekt so schnell wie möglich (und so teuer wie möglich) abzuschließen. Der Lobby bringt das doch nix wenn da ein Großprojekt über Jahre eingefroren wird, es kostet Geld, Nerven und man zickt sich dann an - das bringt keinem was. Lobby hat normalerweise eine recht allergische Reaktion auf negative Schlagzeilen und beim BER gab es mehr als genug davon.
Die Krankheit hier wäre also: Inkompetenz und Dummheit gepaart mit der unsäglich langsamen Bürokratie die abgeschafft gehört. Ein so fortschrittliches und reiches Land sollte in der Lage sein, alles sehr schnell abzuwickeln. Da können wir uns bei China einiges abschneiden wenn es um Großprojekte geht - bis wir unsere geplant haben, haben die fertig gebaut xD

Übrigens ist das auch ein massives Problem bei dem Wohnungsbau. Selbst wenn wer bauen will, bis der dran ist, sind die Preise schon gestiegen - die warten ja nicht auf irgendwelche Behörden bis die mal ausm Knick kommen. 

Würde mich also nicht überraschen wenn Investoren sich andere Spielplätze suchen und Deutschland dann mit runtergelassenen Hosen steht. Denn hier fehlt Geld, die Kommunen usw. können nicht investieren und hoffen ja drauf das Investoren kommen, die Grundstücke abkaufen und dann auch noch massiv Geld reinstecken. Die haben ja nicht mal Geld um den Bestand zu halten und zu modernisieren. Deswegen wurde ja alles verkauft, weil man halt Geld verdienen wollte anstatt es auszugeben. 
Da muss man also weiterhin bis zum Ende durchziehen und den Markt in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Mancko (20. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Bestandteil der linken Ideologien ist aber auch die Erkenntnis der Krisenanfälligkeit des Kapitalismus.
> Dieses Wirtschaftssystem ist ebend nicht ideal, und führte zu massiven Verwerfungen in der Welt.



Krisen gehören selbstverständlich dazu. Die Angst vorm Absturz lässt die Leute im Kapitalismus zur Höchstform auflaufen und Krisen sind im Kapitalismus ein stetiger Selbstreinigungseffekt an dem die Politik auch nicht herumdocktern sollte, denn diese Art der Intervention (Euro & Bankenrettung z.B.) fördern extrem verantwortungsloses handeln. Deshalb muss man auch fette Pleiten samt dem damit einhergehenden Stellenabbauf in Kauf nehmen, damit an anderer Stelle es wieder aufstrebende Gegenentwicklungen gibt. 

Und es wird immer Leute geben denen es schlecht geht. Ansonsten gäbe es ja auch niemanden dem es besser geht. 



> Teile der 3. Welt, wie man sie noch in den 70-er Jahren des letzten Jahrhundert definiert hat, sind weiter abgerutscht, und Politologen sprechen hier von 4. Welt Staaten.



Es sind aber auch Teile ordentlich aufgestiegen um mal mit China und Indien zwei Beispiele zu bringen. Dort gibt es zwar nach wie vor auch sehr arme Menschen aber eben mittlerweile auch eine breite Mittelschicht mit einem gewissen Wohlstand. Am Ende zeigen gerade auch diese Länder das ein Aufstieg durchaus möglich ist. Es hängt am Ende eben auch an der politischen Umsetzung und da glänzt insbesondere Afrika eben gar nicht. In Asien ist die Entwicklung eindeutig seit den 70er/80ern insgesamt deutlich besser als in Afrika und das hat jetzt nichts mit genereller BEnachteiligung sondern eben auch mit Kultur zu tun. DIe Asiaten arbeiten wie die Bienen. Das kannst weder von Afrika noch vom nahen Osten behaupten.



> Selbst in den Industrieländern geht die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich immer weiter auseinander.
> Israel hat z.B. genau die gleichen Probleme wie Deutschland, dass die Armen dort immer ärmer werden, und rechts-nationale Parteien großen Zulauf haben.
> 
> In zwei Monaten sind Landtagswahlen in Sachsen und Brandenburg.
> ...



Ich sehe darin kein Problem, denn gerade die AFD erinnert unsere Politiker täglich daran wem sie eigentlich in erster Linie verpflichtet sind und das ist eben nicht die ganze Welt. Kein Land dieser Welt ist so bescheuert und halst sich Milliardenkosten und Wettbewerb um billigen Wohnraum dadurch auf, dass es sich in Millionengrößenordnung Gäste reinholt die wir hier dauerhaft alimentieren müssen. Da ist schon die Frage berechtigt wieso man das macht. Kommt mir nicht mit Moral. Das interessiert auch andere Länder in der Welt einen Scheiß und das ist auch richtig so. Afrika und der nahen Osten müssen sich selber helfen. Wir können Entwicklungshilfe forcieren und anbieten, die pro Kopf Sätze für Flüchtlinge in UN Lagern wieder auf das alte Niveau heben und wir können wegen mir auch sehr gern den scheiß EU Aggrarimport nach Afrika einstellen. Aber den Rest muss Afrika dann eben auch selber lösen. Da sehe ich keine Zuständigkeit bei uns. 

Unsere Politiker sollen sich mal primär um die eigenen Leute kümmern. Da haben sie mehr als genug zu tun. Und vor allem können die linken Fantasten mal aufhören ständig von der Gleichheit zu fabulieren. Der Mensch ist nicht gleich, will nicht gleich sein und wird es auch niemals sein. Unser Wohlstand basiert durchaus auch auf der Armut anderer. Wer damit nicht klar kommt, soll dann eben von mir aus seinen Lebensalltag entsprechend umgestalten. Ich werde es nicht tun und mir ist vollkommen klar, dass es anderen schlechter geht und auch schlechter gehen muss damit wir hier unseren Wohlstand halten oder ausbauen können. Ich kann damit leben.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Krankheit hier wäre also: Inkompetenz und  Dummheit gepaart mit der unsäglich langsamen Bürokratie die abgeschafft  gehört.


Im oeffentlichen Dienst fehlen 110.000 Stellen – vor allem in Kitas, Schulen, bei Polizei und Finanzverwaltung - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung



cryon1c schrieb:


> Da  können wir uns bei China einiges abschneiden wenn es um Großprojekte  geht - bis wir unsere geplant haben, haben die fertig gebaut xD


Wer kennt ihn nicht den chinesischen Rechtsstaat und wie vorbildlich China Menschenrechte einhält... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mancko schrieb:


> Die Angst vorm Absturz lässt die Leute im Kapitalismus zur Höchstform auflaufen


Was für ein gequirlter Haufen...
Diese ständige Angst vor dem Abstieg und Niedergang sorgt für zunehmende Verrohung und der Zunahme gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit. Ich verweise dazu auf die Studien zu Gruppenbezogener Menschenfeindlichkeit und Extremismus der Mitte, die seit bald zwei Jahrzehnten gemacht werden, u.a.: "Verlorene Mitte - Feindselige Zustände" (2019), "Flucht ins Autoritäre - Rechtsextreme Dynamiken in der Mitte der Gesellschaft" (2018), "Fragile Mitte – Feindselige Zustände (PDF)" (2014), "Deutsche Zustände" (2002 - 2011) oder "Rechtspopulismus in der Arbeitswelt" (2009). Sozialdarwinistische Einstellungen, Marktkonformer Extremismus  und Rechtsextremismus haben seit der Agenda 2010, also dem Abbau des  Sozialstaats, sowie Deregulierungen und "Liberalisierungen", also der Beseitigung von Schranken, die dem kapitalistischen Wirtschaftssystem mal aus gutem Grund auferlegt wurden, immer mehr Zulauf bekommen.

Das diese seit Jahrzehnten propagierte Marktradikale Agenda auch nochnur für einen riesigen Investitionsstau gesorgt hat, die Handlungsfähigkeit des Staates immer mehr einschränkt und er mehr und mehr zu einem Nachtwächterstaat verkommt, ist ein weiteres Trauerspiel. Aber Hauptsache der Ausländer ist mal wieder Schuld... 

Verteilungsfragen und der Charakter der Krise - - Attac Deutschland



Mancko schrieb:


> DIe Asiaten arbeiten wie die Bienen.


Karōshi - Tod durch Überarbeitung 
South Koreans are working themselves to death. The government hopes to change that - CNN
‘Gwarosa’: why Koreans are working themselves to death | The Week UK
BBC - Capital - Can you work yourself to death?
Das sind ja traumhafte Zustände die sich manch einer hier herbeisehnt... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Mancko schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist nicht gleich, will nicht gleich sein und wird es auch niemals sein.


Wird dringend Zeit für Integrationskurse für Biodeutsche.


Edit: An der Stelle passt ein Beitrag von Nightslaver aus einem anderen Thema:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Am Ende ist und bleibt der gesetzliche Mindestlohn ein Witz, wie sovieles in der Wirtschaft und diesem Land.
> von 1992 bis 2017 ist hat sich das Bruttoinlandsprodukt verdoppelt, die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften sogar verdreifacht, während die Nettoinvestitionsquote von 9,2% auf 2,2% zurückgegangen ist, bzw. statt ca. 85 Mrd. nur noch 20 Mrd. beträgt.
> Vollgefressen und Fett ist die deutsche Wirtschaft und ihre Aktionäre, aber die Taschen füllen sie sich trotzdem unaufhörlich und immer gieriger, während man sich mit Händen und Füßen davor wehrt Geld in sauberere Technologien und bessere Löhne zu investieren.
> 
> ...


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> DIe Asiaten arbeiten wie die Bienen. Das kannst weder von Afrika noch vom nahen Osten behaupten.


Das haben hier im Forum immer wieder Leute mit äußerst beschränkter geschichtlicher und außerkultureller Ahnung geschrieben. Noch nie konnte dafür mal ein Beweis erbracht werden.



Mancko schrieb:


> Afrika und der nahen Osten müssen sich selber helfen. Wir können Entwicklungshilfe forcieren und anbieten, die pro Kopf Sätze für Flüchtlinge in UN Lagern wieder auf das alte Niveau heben und wir können wegen mir auch sehr gern den scheiß EU Aggrarimport nach Afrika einstellen. Aber den Rest muss Afrika dann eben auch selber lösen. Da sehe ich keine Zuständigkeit bei uns.


Afrika wird heute immernoch ausgbeutet.
Woher glaubst du, kommst das ganze Lithium und Cobalt in unseren Akkus? Afrika ist reich an Bodenschätzen. Die Chinesen beuten es aus. Unsere Handelsabkommen mit Afrika beuten den Kontinent aus. Unsere Fischer beuten die Küsten dort aus, um den europäischen Fangquoten zu entgehen.

P.S: Allgemein hinkt immer wieder der Vergleich mit China gewaltig. Die Menschen dort hatten damals und heute unter einer Diktatur zu leiden und sind immerhin ein einziges Land und kein Kontinent bestehend aus verschiedenen, kleinen wie großen Ländern mit unterschiedlichen Sprachen und Kulturen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

Zu den Bauvorschriften in Deutschland kann man sich ja mal Boris Palmers Buch "Wir können nicht allen helfen" durchlesen.

Schlafräume zur Straße sind okay, ein wesentlich leiserer und nachts nicht bespielter Tennisplatz ist zu laut und Lärmschutz Fenster zählen nicht da es darum geht wie laut es draußen ist nur um ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das haben hier im Forum immer wieder Leute mit  äußerst beschränkter geschichtlicher und außerkultureller Ahnung  geschrieben. Noch nie konnte dafür mal ein Beweis erbracht werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich warte nur darauf, dass man hier mal wieder die Voodoo-Economic Trickle Down hochleben lässt und den Pinochet gibt mit Sätzen ähnlich:


> The rich people are those who create wealth, and you have to treat them well so they continue to give wealth.


Wenn der Urheber nicht dabeistünde, würden den Satz einige hier unterschreiben.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Der Mensch ist nicht gleich, will nicht gleich sein und wird es auch niemals sein.


Hier kannst du nur für dich selbst sprechen, und nicht für alle anderen Menschen.

Ich selbst fühle mich sehr unwohl, wenn ich weiß dass andere Menschen leiden. 
Deshalb engagiere ich mich auch im Obdachlosenheim bei uns in Potsdam, und stelle mich nicht über andere Menschen. 

Mein Weltbild ist der Humanismus. Alle Menschen sind gleich, und haben die gleichen Rechte.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Im oeffentlichen Dienst fehlen 110.000 Stellen – vor allem in Kitas, Schulen, bei Polizei und Finanzverwaltung - Hans-Boeckler-Stiftung
> 
> 
> Wer kennt ihn nicht den chinesischen Rechtsstaat und wie vorbildlich China Menschenrechte einhält...
> ...



110.000 Stellen im öffentlichen Dienst, OK. Wenn uns Lehrer (verbeamtete), Erzieher und Polizisten fehlen, ists ok. Aber der Verwaltungssektor ist so aufgebläht, ich würde da entschlacken und alles beschleunigen, anstatt mehr Personal reinzustecken - das führt nicht zu einem schnellen Ergebnis, das fühlt zu weiteren Kostensteigerungen, Verzögerungen, Fehlern und Kommunikationsproblemen (zu viele Köche, kennt man). Unsere Bürokratie muss schlank werden, digital, durchsichtig und vor allem schnell.

Und was hat das Menschenrecht in China mit deren Großprojekten zu tun? So weit mir bekannt, sind da bei staatlichen Großprojekten keine großen Probleme aufgetaucht was die Menschenrechte angeht. Nur Arbeitsrecht und das ist eh überall unterschiedlich (selbst bei uns zwischen Ost&West).  China hat erkannt das sie extrem schnell handeln müssen weil sie sonst nicht hinterherkommen. Derweil hinken wir bereits hinterher und machen keinen Finger krumm um das Problem zu erledigen.

Wie gesagt, Baugenehmigung muss in wenigen Wochen fertig sein. Für Großprojekte - in wenigen Monaten. Gutachten sollten innerhalb von Tagen bearbeitet werden. Das ganze System gehört mal gepflegt ausm Fenster geworfen - man wartet sich hier tot wenn es um Papierkram, Genehmigungen usw, geht. Kenne kein anderes Land was so weit entwickelt ist und trotzdem so zäh und altmodisch ist. Wir haben ja immer noch Papier an manchen Stellen. Echtes Papier anstatt Email und Videokonferenzen.. Wollen wir abwarten bis uns auch Myanmar, Kongo und Mongolei überholen in allen Bereichen?)


----------



## Mancko (20. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das haben hier im Forum immer wieder Leute mit äußerst beschränkter geschichtlicher und außerkultureller Ahnung geschrieben. Noch nie konnte dafür mal ein Beweis erbracht werden.
> 
> 
> Afrika wird heute immernoch ausgbeutet.
> Woher glaubst du, kommst das ganze Lithium und Cobalt in unseren Akkus? Afrika ist reich an Bodenschätzen. Die Chinesen beuten es aus. Unsere Handelsabkommen mit Afrika beuten den Kontinent aus. Unsere Fischer beuten die Küsten dort aus, um den europäischen Fangquoten zu entgehen.



Mir ist völlig klar woher das Lithium und Cobalt kommt. Und jetzt? Man kann ein Land oder eine Region eben auch nur ausbeuten, wenn es/sie sich ausbeuten lässt. Der Nahe Osten ist voll von Öl und Gas und trotzdem lassen sich Quatar, die VAE und Saudi Arabien nicht einfach ausbeuten. 



> P.S: Allgemein hinkt immer wieder der Vergleich mit China gewaltig. Die Menschen dort hatten damals und heute unter einer Diktatur zu leiden und sind immerhin ein einziges Land und kein Kontinent bestehend aus verschiedenen, kleinen wie großen Ländern mit unterschiedlichen Sprachen und Kulturen.^^


Im gesamten asiatischen Raum ist die Entwicklung besser als in Afrika und geh mal nach Indien. Da fährst 20km und verstehst kein Wort mehr was die da reden und auch Indien legt eine bessere Entwicklung hin. Es gibt da schon Zusammenhänge die man nicht abstreiten kann. Die Asiaten geben halt einfach mehr Gas. Die wissen, dass die einzige Chance auf einen besseren Lebensstandard für sie und ihre Familie eben ist, dass es ein paar wenige aus der Familie nach oben schaffen und dem wird alles untergeordnet und da spielt es keine Rolle ob man nun Mann oder Frau ist. Das kannst weder vom nahen Osten noch von Afrika behaupten.


----------



## Mancko (20. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Hier kannst du nur für dich selbst sprechen, und nicht für alle anderen Menschen.
> 
> Ich selbst fühle mich sehr unwohl, wenn ich weiß dass andere Menschen leiden.
> Deshalb engagiere ich mich auch im Obdachlosenheim bei uns in Potsdam, und stelle mich nicht über andere Menschen.
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und natürlich kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass der Mensch in der breiten Masse wenn er zu Wohlstand gekommen ist eher so wie ich denkt. Der will ihn mindestens mal halten wenn nicht sogar ausbauen und insbesondere für seine Nachkommen konservieren und da ist es erstmal völlig zweitrangig ob das bei anderen auch so ist. Im Endeffekt gibt es bei mir und vermutlich den allermeisten eine klare Reihenfolge:

1) man selber
2) die engsten Familienmitglieder
3) Verwandte, Bekannte und Freunde
4) Staatsangehörige
5) in unserem Fall EU Bürger
6) der Rest der Welt.

Und wenn ich jetzt mal 50 Mrd. Euro Kosten anschaue die so prognostiziert wurden für das was die Politik da seit 2015 treibt, dann hätte ich mal locker 5 Punkte wo ich das Geld zu erst ausgeben würde. Diese ganze Wohlfühl Moraloase die einige da durchs Land tragen damit kann ich 0,0 was anfangen und in aller Regel ist das auch nur schön Wettergeplauder um sich ein bisschen besser zu fühlen. Konsequent so handeln tun doch die allerwenigsten. Der Klassiker ist doch aktuell mal schön einen auf links sozial und Klima machen und dann mit Easy Jet zur Fridays for Future Demo fliegen. Da wirft man dann auch gern mal Klima und Soziale Grundsätze über Bord. Hauptsache schön ins Schaufenster gestellt. Einfach heuchlerisch. Da sind mir Leute wie Trump alle mal lieber. Ich teile zwar nicht seine Ansichten und bin auch der Meinung, dass insbesondere Europa viel zu sehr kuscht aber der Typ sagt knallhart: "Zu erst kommen wir, dann kommen nochmal wir und dann der Rest" und dem wird alles untergeordnet.

Und da er damit nicht der einzige ist und auch andere Länder, insbesondere Russland und China so handeln, können wir ja gern weiter unsere Moraltour reiten. Am Ende wird das bei uns den Lebensstandard folgerichtig absenken, denn die Chinesen beispielsweise werden sich einen Dreck darum scheren was wir alles für Moralvorstellungen haben und die USA auch und die Russen sowieso.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Und natürlich kann ich nur für mich sprechen. Ich bin mir aber relativ sicher, dass der Mensch in der breiten Masse wenn er zu Wohlstand gekommen ist eher so wie ich denkt. Der will ihn mindestens mal halten wenn nicht sogar ausbauen und da ist es erstmal völlig zweitrangig ob das bei anderen auch so ist. Im Endeffekt gibt es bei mir und vermutlich den allermeisten eine klare Reihenfolge:
> 
> 1) man selber
> 2) die engsten Familienmitglieder
> ...



Wer zu gutem Geld und einem entsprechenden Lebensstandard gekommen ist, der kann anderen das auch gönnen.
Und wer das wirklich geschafft hat (es also nicht einfach als Erbe auf den Kopf geworfen bekam),  der weiß das man selbst und alle anderen es hier selbst schaffen können, die da drüben aber nicht. Denen muss man helfen. Jeder der verfolgt wird, in einem Kriegsgebiet lebte etc. ist hier willkommen und zwar ohne wenn und aber. Wir haben das Geld, den Platz und alles andere auch. 
Mein Wohlstand schrumpft keinen Millimeter wenn hier eine weitere Million an Leuten ankommt die wirklich Hilfe braucht. Da gebe ich selbst noch was ab.

Könnte wohl daran liegen das ich selbst aus einem recht armen Land herkam und weiß wie es ist, nicht einfach ins Nachbarland sondern quer über den Globus in eine ganz andere Kultur zu ziehen, mit einer anderen Sprache etc. Diese Möglichkeit sollte jedem jederzeit offen stehen. Die Probleme die wir hier haben, sind Luxusprobleme (wie z.B. MIMIMI ich will mir eine Wohnung im Zentrum von München nicht leisten!). Die Leute da drüben haben wirkliche Probleme - keine Sicherheit, nix zu essen, kein sauberes Wasser, kein Dach überm Kopf, keine Aussicht auf soziales irgendwas und auch keine Perspektive. Und da motzt hier wer noch rum und unterstützt AFD? Alter sind wir hier verfressen und dumm geworden...


----------



## Mancko (20. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer zu gutem Geld und einem entsprechenden Lebensstandard gekommen ist, der kann anderen das auch gönnen.
> Und wer das wirklich geschafft hat (es also nicht einfach als Erbe auf den Kopf geworfen bekam),  der weiß das man selbst und alle anderen es hier selbst schaffen können, die da drüben aber nicht. Denen muss man helfen. Jeder der verfolgt wird, in einem Kriegsgebiet lebte etc. ist hier willkommen und zwar ohne wenn und aber.



Sehe ich nicht so und wenn dann wie gesagt ohne beliebige Ortswahl und festgehalten in entsprechenden Zonen. Die Leute brauchen Schutz aber sie brauchen nicht mehr Wohlstand und wenn der Krieg vorbei ist, dann gehts auch wieder nach Hause. Sprich wir können die gern ausbilden in Dingen die in ihrer Heimat nützlich sind. Dauerhaft hier haben will ich die aber auf keinen Fall, denn dafür gibt es Einwanderung mit einem klaren Mehrwehrtsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft und streng reglementiert.



> Wir haben das Geld, den Platz und alles andere auch.  Mein Wohlstand schrumpft keinen Millimeter wenn hier eine weitere Million an Leuten ankommt die wirklich Hilfe braucht. Da gebe ich selbst noch was ab.


Bist Du Dir da so sicher. Irgendwo muss der Platz und das Geld ja her kommen und Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Milliarden Kosten die für die bereits angekommenen aufgenommen werden müssen nicht der einheimischen Bevölkerung fehlen. Natürlich fehlen die und auch der Wettbewerb um Wohnraum in den Städten nimmt natürlich zu, denn genau diese Klientel geht dort hin wo schon viele Landsleute sind und das ist in den Städten. Selbstverständlich wirkt sich das aus. Am Besten wir nehmen nochmal 1 bis 2 Millionen auf. 

Warte mal ab wenn die Weltwirtschaft einbricht. Das Geheule hier bei uns erahne ich jetzt schon. Jede Party ist mal vorbei und die nächste Krise ist absolut überfällig und das wird dieses mal ein reinigendes Gewitter das sich gewaschen hat und zwar nicht nur was Pleiten und damit kurzfrsitiger Anstieg der Kurzarbeit oder Arbeitslosenzahlen angeht. Dieses mal wird es auch im sozialen Bereich ankommen, denn dort wird es harte Einschnitte geben und auch geben müssen und dann gehe ich jede Wette ein, dass sich jeder dann erstmal selbst der nächste ist und Politiker und auch NGOs die hier für komplett offene Grenzen sind und was von Rechten nach freier Ortsauswahl weltweit fabulieren werden Probleme bekommen mit der heimischen Bevölkerung. So viel ist mal sicher.



> Könnte wohl daran liegen das ich selbst aus einem recht armen Land herkam und weiß wie es ist, nicht einfach ins Nachbarland sondern quer über den Globus in eine ganz andere Kultur zu ziehen, mit einer anderen Sprache etc. Diese Möglichkeit sollte jedem jederzeit offen stehen.



Auf gar keinen Fall - no way! Nur ganz streng reglementiert nach Mehrwehrtsprinzip darf es nach Deutschland oder in die EU reingehen. Es gibt kein weltweites Grundrecht auf ein besseres Leben und schon gar nicht freie Orts oder Landeswahl. Deutschland hat eine angestammte Bevölkerung genauso wie die EU angestammte Völker hat und die legen fest wer reinkommt und wer nicht und um uns herum wird das immer strenger ausgelegt und wenn die Politik in der EU in Brüssel und auch die Deutsche Politik das nicht sehen will, dann wird sie die EU am Ende sprengen denn die breite Masse der Bevölkerung wird eine beliebige Einwanderung, insbesondere in die Sozialsysteme komplett ablehnen denn am Ende der Kette bleibt irgendwann nur noch die Sozialleistungen zu kürzen. Du kannst einen Euro eben nur einmal ausgeben und nicht dreimal.



> Die Probleme die wir hier haben, sind Luxusprobleme (wie z.B. MIMIMI ich will mir eine Wohnung im Zentrum von München nicht leisten!). Die Leute da drüben haben wirkliche Probleme - keine Sicherheit, nix zu essen, kein sauberes Wasser, kein Dach überm Kopf, keine Aussicht auf soziales irgendwas und auch keine Perspektive. Und da motzt hier wer noch rum und unterstützt AFD? Alter sind wir hier verfressen und dumm geworden...



Kannst Du ja gern so sehen. Ich sehe es halt nicht so. Weder bin ich noch Deutschland für den ganzen Erdball zuständig. Die Menschen müssen sich dort halt eben auch selber helfen und selber auf die Beine kommen. Das können wir nicht für die lösen. Das ist einfach komplett illusorisch und fernab jeglicher Realität.


----------



## Two-Face (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Mir ist völlig klar woher das Lithium und Cobalt kommt. Und jetzt? Man kann ein Land oder eine Region eben auch nur ausbeuten, wenn es/sie sich ausbeuten lässt. Der Nahe Osten ist voll von Öl und Gas und trotzdem lassen sich Quatar, die VAE und Saudi Arabien nicht einfach ausbeuten.


Diese Staaten haben selber die Mittel, diese Rohstoffe zu fördern.
Die afrikanischen Staaten, wie z.B. der Kongo sind auf ausländische Hilfe angwiesen. Allen voran China, welche zwar das Know-How und die Organisation zur Verfügung stellt, die Arbeiter aber dazu zwingt, ohne Schutzausrüstung zu arbeiten. 
Alleine schon das schlimme Ausmaß der Kinderarbeit, die u.a. unseren Elektromüll daunten zerlegen, zeigt doch, dass das nichts mit Unwillen, sondern mit Ausbeutung zu tun hat. 


Mancko schrieb:


> Im gesamten asiatischen Raum ist die Entwicklung besser als in Afrika und geh mal nach Indien. Da fährst 20km und verstehst kein Wort mehr was die da reden und auch Indien legt eine bessere Entwicklung hin. Es gibt da schon Zusammenhänge die man nicht abstreiten kann. Die Asiaten geben halt einfach mehr Gas. Die wissen, dass die einzige Chance auf einen besseren Lebensstandard für sie und ihre Familie eben ist, dass es ein paar wenige aus der Familie nach oben schaffen und dem wird alles untergeordnet und da spielt es keine Rolle ob man nun Mann oder Frau ist. Das kannst weder vom nahen Osten noch von Afrika behaupten.


Es spielt keine Rolle, ob Mann oder Frau? Halte ich für ein Gerücht. 
Grade Indien hat immernoch ein massives Problem mit Frauenrechten. Und in Japan schuften sich die Arbeitnehmer freiwillig kaputt, weil ihnen ein völlig übertriebenes Maß an Aufopferungsbereitschaft schon in der Grundschule praktisch anerzogen wird. Das sind auch tolle Aussichten...
Woher willst du eigentlich so genau wissen, was und wie im Nahen Osten oder in Afrika gearbeitet wird? In Quatar herrschen beim Bau der Fußball-Stadien für die WM teils schon sklavische Zustände. Im Iran gibt es einen Mindestlohn, der drastsich unterhalb des Existenzminimums liegt. Es gibt dort keine Gewerkschaften und einen ineffizenten Arbeitsmarkt, der für ein großes Gefälle zwischen städtischen und ländlichen Gefilden sorgt. Dafür können die Bürger nichts, die sehr wohl arbeiten und arbeiten wollen, das ist ein staatliches Problem. 

Nochmal: Du kannst das nicht mit Afrika vergleichen. Die Landesgrenzen der afrikanischen Staaten wurden damals von den Kolonialherrschern gezogen, frei nach dem Motto _divide et impera_.
Die Nachwirkungen des Kolonialismus wirken nunmal bis heute nach, auch wenn das viele einfach nicht wahrhaben wollen (u.a. gewisse AfDler) und werden auch nicht besser, wenn wir den Kontinent weiter derart ausbeuten, indem wir unseren Müll nach daunten schippern, ihre Küsten leerfischen und ihren Binnenmarkt mit unseren verbilligten Agrar-Überresten zerstören.

Alles weitere ist hier schlicht Off-Topic, weswegen ich auch nicht weiter darauf eingehen werde - dieselbe Diskussion hatte ich mit anderen Usern ohnehin schon zigfach ohne Ergebnis geführt.
Ich empfehle jedem, der eine derart beschränkte Sichtweise auf afrikanische Länder und den Nahen Osten hat, sich mal etwas mehr mit den Zuständen und den geschichtlichen Zusammenhängen dort zu befassen - sprich Kolonialszeit, Kalter Krieg, Kongogräuel, geopolitischen Einmischungen, kriminellen Warlords, CIA-Interventionen und deren Auswirkungen bis heute.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Der Nahe Osten ist voll von Öl und Gas und  trotzdem lassen sich Quatar, die VAE und Saudi Arabien nicht einfach  ausbeuten.


Man sollte sich vom Glanz der Paläste und Petrodollar nicht blenden  lassen. Die Situation von Frauen in den Ländern ist genauso beschissen, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr, wie bei den Mullahs. Wobei bei letzteren ja  wenigstens die Geburtenrate auf einem verträglichen Maß ist. Und wenn  man sich die Rolle der Ölscheichtümer bei der Finanzierung und  Unterstützung terroristischer Netzwerke von Al Qaida bis IS anschaut,  finanziert durch unsere Abhängigkeit vom Öl, und die Stellvertreterkriege zwischen dem Iran und den Ölscheichtümern in der Region, wird einem speiübel.



Mancko schrieb:


> Nur ganz streng reglementiert nach  Mehrwehrtsprinzip darf es nach Deutschland oder in die EU  reingehen.


Also  weiter wie bisher. Werben wir die paar Fachkräfte die die Dritte Welt  hat ab, weil man anscheinend nicht gewillt ist, selber welche auszubilden. Dann muss man sich aber auch nicht wundern, wenn es in Ländern der 3. Welt nicht vorwärts geht und es immer  wieder zu Armutsmigration kommt. Bravo, ganz großes Damentennis. Ich empfehle u.a die Lektüre von "Der globale Verhaltenskodex der WHO für die internationale Anwerbung von Gesundheitsfachkräften" (PDF), die 17 Ziele für nachhaltige Entwicklung der UN und von Ziel 2 des UN Migrationspakt "Minimierung nachteiliger Triebkräfte und struktureller Faktoren, die Menschen dazu bewegen, ihre Herkunftsländer zu verlassen".


PS: Gysi & ein Bürger, der nicht für andere verantwortlich sein möchte...


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so und wenn dann wie gesagt ohne beliebige Ortswahl und festgehalten in entsprechenden Zonen. Die Leute brauchen Schutz aber sie brauchen nicht mehr Wohlstand und wenn der Krieg vorbei ist, dann gehts auch wieder nach Hause. Sprich wir können die gern ausbilden in Dingen die in ihrer Heimat nützlich sind. Dauerhaft hier haben will ich die aber auf keinen Fall, denn dafür gibt es Einwanderung mit einem klaren Mehrwehrtsprinzip für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft und streng reglementiert.
> 
> 
> Bist Du Dir da so sicher. Irgendwo muss der Platz und das Geld ja her kommen und Du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die Milliarden Kosten die für die bereits angekommenen aufgenommen werden müssen nicht der einheimischen Bevölkerung fehlen. Natürlich fehlen die und auch der Wettbewerb um Wohnraum in den Städten nimmt natürlich zu, denn genau diese Klientel geht dort hin wo schon viele Landsleute sind und das ist in den Städten. Selbstverständlich wirkt sich das aus. Am Besten wir nehmen nochmal 1 bis 2 Millionen auf.
> ...



Naja die Probleme dort sind teils durch uns geschaffen. Vor allem in Gebieten die wir mit subventionierten Lebensmitteln fluten oder mit der Bundeswehr überfahren - da sollten wir uns nicht wundern wenn ein ordentlicher Teil der Leute es eben nicht einsieht, da ums überleben zu kämpfen während wir hier uns darüber aufregen ob 10€/m² kalt schon zu viel sind. 

Und ja, ich bin mir sehr sicher. Die Leute die herkommen, arbeiten hier (wenn man sie lässt - denn Flüchtlinge können für sehr lange Zeit nicht arbeiten weil sie eben nicht DÜRFEN, das liegt auch daran das es EWIG bearbeitet wird), sie schaffen Arbeitsplätze (irgendjemand muss die anlernen, bedienen und versorgen) und vermehren unseren Wohlstand. Sie kosten erstmal Geld, aber auf Dauer bringen sie das Geld wieder rein. Vor allem weil uns hier Nachwuchs fehlt.
Platz haben wir auch genug. Wenn es SüdKorea, Japan und Indien schafft mit dem Platz zurecht zu kommen (gemessen an der Bevölkerung) dann wir schon lange, denn hier ist nichts voll, wir haben noch sehr viel Platz.
Übrigens: in der EU darf sich praktisch jeder frei bewegen und sich seine Arbeitsstelle aussuchen, ausgeschrieben wird auch EU-weit mittlerweile. So viel zu dem Thema "streng reglementiert". Jeder, aber wirklich jeder kann hier rumwandern wie er lustig ist.  EU-Bürger versteht sich, aber das schafft halt eine 2-Klassen Gesellschaft. Die einen bekommen immer mehr Freiheiten, Wohlstand und Luxus, die anderen verrecken elendig in diversen Gebieten die nicht zur EU gehören. Da sollte sich keiner fragen, warum die sich auf die Socken machen.

Die angestammten Völker sind mir übrigens egal. Durch die offenen Grenzen und diverse Freiheiten vermischt sich sowieso alles. Daran ist auch nichts verkehrt. Die Welt wird global, falls es bei dir noch nicht angekommen ist - schau dich mal um. Geh in Berlin abends mal auf die Straßen. Da hörst du Englisch, Arabisch und diverse andere Sprachen öfter als Deutsch. Da siehste Schilder in mehreren Sprachen. Die Welt ist offen und bunt geworden. Dieses regionale Gezicke geht mir eh gewaltig auf den Zeiger - das stärkt nur die Ungleichheit zwischen den Regionen/Ländern. Von wegen wir sind viel besser als die da! - Pfuj Teufel so was!

Was die Wirtschaft und Krisen angeht - die gehören dazu. Und wenn wir aufhören, Milliarden für irgendwelche Rettungsschirme zu vergeben, dann ist a) der Markt endlich so wie der sein soll und b) mehr als genug Geld für alle da - Ausländer, Flüchtlinge, Einheimische, Klimaschutz, Digitalisierung etc. - das reicht für alles. 
Uns fehlt es hier an nichts, wir leben wie die Maden im Speck, hier platzt alles aus allen Nähten was Gewinne angeht, die Industrie vermeldet Rekordgewinne (die wir auf dem Rücken der anderen erwirtschaften - durch den massiven Export und minimalen Import!) und wir wagen es noch uns hier zu beschweren? Das sind wirklich Luxusprobleme.

Empfehle dir mal eine Reise in ein nicht ganz sicheres Land. So n paar Wochen reichen da schon, man muss da nicht länger bleiben. Dann denkst du anders, wenn du zurückkommst. Die Deutschen die noch nie weiter geflogen sind als Malle & Türkei, haben ja so gar keinen Plan wie die Welt aussieht.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Empfehle dir mal eine Reise in ein nicht ganz sicheres Land. So n paar Wochen reichen da schon, man muss da nicht länger bleiben. Dann denkst du anders, wenn du zurückkommst. Die Deutschen die noch nie weiter geflogen sind als Malle & Türkei, haben ja so gar keinen Plan wie die Welt aussieht.


Warst du schon mal in einem Land in dem es wirklich gefährlich ist? Oder kennst du das ganze nur aus Youtube?
Ich kann zwar auch "nur" Mexiko abseits der Touri Gebiete anbieten und nicht Afghanistan und Co aber warum spuckst du jetzt so große Töne?

Btw
Ich hab bei Afrika das Gefühl, dass man jedenfalls von der Entwicklung her in der Kolonialzeit mehr für Afrika getan hat als heute.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Warst du schon mal in einem Land in dem es wirklich gefährlich ist? Oder kennst du das ganze nur aus Youtube?
> Ich kann zwar auch "nur" Mexiko abseits der Touri Gebiete anbieten und nicht Afghanistan und Co aber warum spuckst du jetzt so große Töne?
> 
> Btw
> Ich hab bei Afrika das Gefühl, dass man jedenfalls von der Entwicklung her in der Kolonialzeit mehr für Afrika getan hat als heute.



Ich hab 14 Jahre in Kasachstan verbracht. Gut, das ist nicht Afghanistan, aber verdammt nah dran. 
Genau deswegen setze ich mich ja dafür auch ein - weil ich es nicht nur von hörensagen kenne sondern wirklich mittendrin gelebt habe - ohne Luxus, ohne eine "Gated Community" (die gab es damals schon dort) usw.
Genau deswegen sollte jeder die Freiheit haben, sich da zu entfalten wo er sicher und ruhig leben kann, sich kreativ entfalten darf und wo er auch einen gewissen Wohlstand erreichen kann. Das geht in diversen Gebieten nicht, wenn man nicht kriminell wird.  Oder glaubst du ich hätte denselben Wohlstand und Lebensstandard in Kasachstan erreichen können? Ich nicht, da kannst du noch so gut sein und noch so viel verdienen - du hast trotzdem beschissene Infrastruktur, arme Leute und eine korrupte Politik um dich herum, die kannst du nicht ändern, da hilft weder Geld noch Wissen.
Noch Fragen?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

Na Kasachstan so nah an Afghanistan ran zu rücken ist gewagt. Würde ich eher bei meinem Beispiel mit Mexiko einordnen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na Kasachstan so nah an Afghanistan ran zu rücken ist gewagt. Würde ich eher bei meinem Beispiel mit Mexiko einordnen.



Kazachstan ist ein heftiger Drogenumschlagplatz, Afghanistan grenzt zwar nicht direkt dran, aber wer überwacht die tausende Steppenkilometer da drüben? Richtig, keiner. Mexico hat auch seine Problemzonen. 
Du solltest das also ganz genau kennen und den Leuten die aus solchen oder noch schlimmeren Gebieten kommen, jegliche Chancen gewähren die dir auch offen gestanden haben. Inklusive einem Leben in einem Land wo sie keine Angst haben müssen.

So viel dazu. Jeder hat die Chance verdient in einem 1st-world Land zu leben, zu arbeiten und keine Angst davor zu haben, abgeschoben zu werden etc. (also dauerhafter Aufenthaltstitel mit Option auf Einbürgerung). Oder gönnst du den Leuten nicht mal ein ruhiges Leben ohne Luxus?
Wir können uns es leisten, denn wir haben vor allem an dem ganzen Problem mitverdient und/oder es teils verursacht oder verschärft. Da wäre es dumm zu sagen - die lassen wir da jetzt verrotten, absaufen etc. Glaub mir, bei einem guten Leben flüchtet keiner. 

Und der Wohnungsmarkt wäre auch ohne die angespannt. Erstmal sind viele von denen nicht in normalen Wohnungen untergebracht - haben also keine Auswirkung auf den Wohnungsmarkt. Und zweitens - wenn es nicht die wären, würde jemand anders die Städte überfluten - z.B. andere Europäer. Wir sollten stolz sein das unser Land beliebt und begehrt ist und so vielen Leuten entsprechende Chancen bietet hier ein ruhiges und wohlhabendes Leben zu führen. 
Der Bedarf an Wohnraum ist da, die Preise steigen, alles ist so wie es soll - begehrte Ware kostet halt. Und nu machen wir den Markt endgültig kaputt. So was hinterlässt Spuren. Ich war zwar nicht zu der Wende hier, ich weiß aber wie diverse Städte hier ausgesehen haben, alles verlassen, die Immobilien komplett runtergewirtschaftet und stehen gelassen. Jetzt wird hier halbwegs was gemacht damit es nicht wie nach einem Krieg aussieht und die Leute motzen rum - aaaaaaaaaaaaaah hilfääää zu teuer. Nix zu teuer, für so was können wir ruhig bezahlen. Genau so wie wir z.B. überhöhte Preise für Strom bezahlen dank Steuern und Abgaben - ist halt so, davon geht die Welt nicht unter, es ist halt teurer als drüben, who cares. 
Mal sehen ob die es wirklich drauf anlegen, die Mieten einzufrieren und die Leute richtig anzukotzen - der Politik hier traue ich das zu.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Thema ist noch immer der problematische soziale Wohnungsbau und Berlin.
Wobei Berlin hier stellvertretend steht für fast alle größeren deutschen Städte.
Wer ein gutes Einkommen hat, kann sich höhere Mieten leisten, und den betrifft dass Problem nicht.
Das immer größer werdende Prekariat dagegen hat es immer schwerer bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu finden, und nicht selten steht viel menschliches Leid dahinter.

Es muss auch niemand Angst vor Ausländern haben.
Ganz im Gegenteil, die Geburtenraten sind seit über 40 Jahren stark rückläufig.
Der Osten ist jetzt schon vom Bevölkerungsstand auf das Niveau von 1905 zurück gefallen, blutet weiter aus, und hat immer weniger junge Menschen.
Und im Westen wird diese Entwicklung auch bald einsetzen.
Ich sehe es an meinen Schulklasse. Da haben 2/3 gar keine Kinder gezeugt, und in der Parallelklasse sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
Namen wie Meier, Müller, Schulze, u.s.w. wird es zukünftig immer weniger geben.

D.h. ohne Einwanderung in großer Masse kommt dieses Land zukünftig sowieso nicht mehr aus.
Irgendwer muss die große Masse an älteren Menschen pflegen, versorgen, und ernähren.
Das können dann ja nur noch jüngere Menschen aus anderen Ländern machen.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

@cyron
Es gibt kein Anrecht darauf hier zu leben und es ist auch nicht meine Absicht was daran zu ändern.

Aber wir sollten dafür sorgen, dass sich die Lebensqualität anderswo auf der Welt erhöht, aber da kommen ja schon wieder politisch linke an und meinen, dass es total schlimm ist für Hilfe die man bietet auch Ergebnisse zu fordern.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Der Osten ist jetzt schon vom Bevölkerungsstand auf das Niveau von 1905 zurück gefallen, blutet weiter aus, und hat immer weniger junge Menschen.



Und was ist daran nun schlecht das die Bevölkerung rückläufig ist? Glaubst du (jetzt mal völlig unabhängig von der grundsätzlichen "böse Ausländer" Zuwanderungsdebatte) ohne Zuwanderung würden wir hier, oder die Japaner, komplett aussterben?

Die rückläufige Bevölkerung ist lediglich eine Anpassung an die grundsätzlich höheren Lebensstandards in den Industrienationen. Viele Kinder brauchst du nur dann wenn sie gleichbedeutend mit der Absicherung im Alter sind und / oder eine hohe (Kinder-)Sterblichkeitsrate durch schlechte medizinische Versorgung vorliegt, was in armen Ländern die Regel ist.
Da man in den meisten westeuropäischen / skandinavischen Nationen auch mit nur 1 oder 2 Kindern im Alter halbwegs solide abgesichert ist gibt es auch wenige Gründe mehr Kinder zu bekommen und Geld und Lebenszeit in ihre Erziehung zu investieren.

Die Wirtschaft und Versorgung würde auch in einem Europa mit einer Bevölkerung auf dem Niveau von 1700 funktionieren.

Die einzigen für die eine rückläufige Bevölkerung schlecht ist sind die Arbeitgeber (weil weniger Konkurrenz unter den Arbeitnehmern zu höheren Löhnen führt, um auch normalerweise finanziell unattraktive Jobs besetzt zu bekommen und erfordern würde das man selber mehr in die Ausbildung von Fachpersonal investiert) und unsere, durch sinkende Bevölkerung, maroden Rentenkassen (wo man sich auf Teufel komm raus sträubt alle in einen Topf einzahlen zu lassen und die Lasten wegen der sich ändernden Altersstruktur anders zu verteilen).



> D.h. ohne Einwanderung in großer Masse kommt dieses Land zukünftig sowieso nicht mehr aus.
> Irgendwer muss die große Masse an älteren Menschen pflegen, versorgen, und ernähren.



Schlicht nicht richtig, bzw. ehr das Ergebnis davon das viel zu wenig für gesundheitliche Prävention / Vorbeugung macht.
Das fängt schon dabei an das eine "Nestle" Klöckner der Lebensmittelindustrie bei Zucker und Fett in den Anus kriecht das es quietscht, geht weiter dabei das man Millionen Arbeitnehmer im Niedriglohnsektor arbeitstechnisch-körperlich verschleißt und endet irgendwo dabei das man meint mehr Luftkranke an Hauptverkehrsachsen wären vertretbar solange die Autoindustrie nur brummt wie ein Zweitakt-Trabi.

Grundsätzlich können schließlich auch alte Leute recht gut lange alleine für ihre tägliche Versorgung aufkommen, solange sie gesund sind und das es viele oft nicht sind liegt schlicht nicht selten daran das bei uns immer noch Konsum und Kapital / Gewinne vor Gesundheit und Lebensqualität stehen!



> Das können dann ja nur noch jüngere Menschen aus anderen Ländern machen.



Nein, das könnten neben einer steigenden Unterstützung durch Maschinen auch andere fitte alte Menschen unterstützend machen (für Dinge wie z.B. füttern, unterhalten, einfache Unterstützungsaufgaben), die so vielleicht auch noch im Alter für sich einen Sinn finden in die Gesellschaft einbringen zu können.
Für alles Zuwanderung aus bevölkerungsreicheren Staaten als "Lösung" herbeizusehnen, wie auch die Wirtschaft für ihr selbstfabriziertes Märchen vom Fachkräftemangel, ist einfach nur die billige und bequeme Ausrede für Jahrzehnte verfehlter Politik, Planung und Wirtschaftshörigkeit. 

Für die Lebensqualität der Menschheit im allgemeinen, auf diesem Planeten und die Umwelt ist eine sinkende Bevölkerung in jedem Fall eigentlich nur mehr als erstrebenswert.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Die Weltbevölkerung wächst gigantisch weiter, auch ohne Deutschland.
2040 rechnen Experten mit ~10 Milliarden Menschen, fast 3 mal mehr als noch 1970.

Eine stark alterne Bevölkerung, mit geringen Geburtenraten, ist immer ein Zeichen großer Unsicherheit.
Deswegen hatte ja die DDR eine viel höhere Geburtenrate als die alte Bundesrepublik.
Niemand musste sich Sorgen darum machen, dass es den eigenen Kindern zukünftig schlecht geht.
Die DDR war nach der Wiedervereinigung auch ein Jungbrunnen für die alten Bundesländer, der aber schnell wieder versiegt ist.

Und der jetzige demografische Stand in den neuen Bundesländern ist ein deutliches Zeichen für den gescheiterten Aufbau Ost.
Trotz Soli über fast 25 Jahre, verlassen viele lieber die neuen Bundesländer, und suchen im Westen ihr Glück.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @cyron
> Es gibt kein Anrecht darauf hier zu leben und es ist auch nicht meine Absicht was daran zu ändern.
> 
> Aber wir sollten dafür sorgen, dass sich die Lebensqualität anderswo auf der Welt erhöht, aber da kommen ja schon wieder politisch linke an und meinen, dass es total schlimm ist für Hilfe die man bietet auch Ergebnisse zu fordern.



Wir sorgen dafür das die Lebensqualität hier steigt, nicht in Schießmichtot-Hausen. 
Wenn dort Hilfe benötigt wird, wird sie auch bereitgestellt - bei Katastrophen oder Hunger etc. Wir können ja nicht überall fahren und denen kostenlos Fabriken und Agrarwirtschaft aufbauen und die noch ausbilden.  Das müssen die schon selbst. 
Unsere Aufgaben sind einfach: Leid verhindern (Kriege beenden, bei Katastrophen kurzfristig aushelfen) und aufklären, dann machen die da drüben weiter. Man kann niemanden zu nichts zwingen, das müssen die schon wollen. Was sollten wir da bitte schön fordern? Die Hilfe ist dazu da, die Menschen zu retten - kurzfristig, hinterher leben sie so wie die wollen.

Und alles andere machen wir hier bei uns. Und ich bin für offene Grenzen und gleiche Chancen für jeden. Nicht nur für Spezialisten die Headhunter irgendwo aufgabeln.  Jeder hat es verdient, nicht nur wenige glückliche die an dem richtigen Ort geboren wurden oder die, die einen bestimmten Pass besitzen und unersetzlich sind für Firma XYZ.
Und das sollte nicht nur für unser Land gelten, auch für andere, damit sich jeder dort verwirklichen kann wo er mag. Damit digitale Nomaden weiterhin arbeiten können und die Welt insgesamt ein Stück bunter, internationaler und besser wird.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

Die steigende Geburtenrate wird aber ab 10 bis 11 Milliarden wieder erheblich sinken.
Die Zahl der Menschen wird nicht das große Problem werden, wenn es nur um die Versorgung geht. Wir produzieren schon jetzt  genug Lebensmittel um weitere Milliarden Menschen zu versorgen.


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Nein, Millionen Menschen verhungern jedes Jahr, versterben an Krankheiten die heilbar sind, oder werden in Kriegen ermordet.
1/3 aller produzierten Lebensmittel wird nicht verzerrt, sondern weg geworfen.
Z.B. werden in Afrika die Unmassen an Toten in alten Bergwerksstollen deponiert, weil man sie gar nicht mehr begraben kann.

Bei 10 Milliarden Menschen werden sich solche Zustände noch viel drastischer verschärfen......


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die steigende Geburtenrate wird aber ab 10 bis 11 Milliarden wieder erheblich sinken.
> Die Zahl der Menschen wird nicht das große Problem werden, wenn es nur um die Versorgung geht. Wir produzieren schon jetzt  genug Lebensmittel um weitere Milliarden Menschen zu versorgen.



Und die Verteilung? Nicht alles lässt sich ordentlich und zügig transportieren und nicht jedes Gebiet ist gleich gut versorgt. Wir schwimmen hier in Geld und Essen, andere Länder sind nicht so gut aufgestellt. Wir sollten weniger werden, nicht mehr, dann besteht das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (20. Juni 2019)

Das kriegt man schon hin, es ist doch bezeichnend, dass die beiden Länder mit der größten Bevölkerung zwar Probleme mit dieser haben jedoch nicht in der Größenordnung wie hier befürchtet.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das kriegt man schon hin, es ist doch bezeichnend, dass die beiden Länder mit der größten Bevölkerung zwar Probleme mit dieser haben jedoch nicht in der Größenordnung wie hier befürchtet.



Und das bringt uns aber wieder zurück zum Thema.
Gerecht verteilt ist weder Essen noch Einkommen noch Wohnraum. Es gibt Gebiete mit massiven Einkommen die eben massive Wohnraumprobleme haben.
Überall auf der Welt. Shenzhen, Silicon Valley, Moskau, Tokyo und eben München und Berlin. Daran ist nichts verkehrt, es ist einfach nur ein Anzeichen dafür das die Stadt überlaufen ist und das es sich nicht mehr lohnt, dahin zu rammeln. Aber Leute versuchen es trotzdem. Und sie verstehe ich nicht, vor allem die weniger gut betuchten. Wer Luxus will und es bezahlen mag, kann ja hinziehen, für den ist immer genug Platz - davon gibt es ja nicht all zu viele. Aber der Rest - weiß das es zu teuer für sie ist und sie machen es trotzdem. 
Würde ich nicht tun, ich habe genug Hirn im Kopf um eine bereits vollgestopfte Metropole nicht noch zusätzlich zu belasten auch wenn ich es mir leisten kann. Gibt einfach keinen Grund so viel zu zahlen und sich trotzdem mit Menschenmassen überall rumzuquetschen. Macht doch keinen Spaß. Mittelgroße Städte, so bis 1Mio. Einwohner sind da doch viel interessanter. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie Verwandte oder alle Freunde sind halt dort und man mag unbedingt dahin. Oder man ist Polizist und wird diesem Gebiet zugeteilt - dann muss man in relativer Nähe wohnen.  Der Rest ist einfach nur nicht klug wenn sie es trotzdem tun, sie werden da nicht glücklich. 

Es gibt ja viele Lösungen für das Problem, eine davon nutze ich schon länger. Home Office. Aber nicht nur für arbeiten, auch für Studenten wäre das kein Thema. Jede Uni ist bereits sehr gut angebunden (die haben etliche Gbit/s anliegen an jedem Standort) und die Technik vor Ort zu installieren ist super einfach, warum wird das nicht gemacht? 
Und sehr sehr viele Jobs lassen sich von Zuhause erledigen. Den Kadaver ins Office schleppen ist nicht immer hilfreich. Selbst die Leute die bei uns nicht weit vom Office leben, arbeiten öfters von Zuhause aus - teils Wochen am Stück. Und der Rest arbeitet von Zuhause ohne jegliche Probleme. Und hier kommt wieder unsere veraltete, verkrampfte Gesellschaft, Politik und Firmen-Chefetage ins Spiel - nö, mögen wir nicht, soll der Angestellte sich ins Office schleppen und dort vergammeln auch wenn der nicht wirklich produktiv ist.

Warum wird das nicht als eine mögliche Lösung angesehen?
Pendeln reduzieren, den Leuten ermöglichen ihren Wohnort unabhängig von dem Studium oder der Arbeit zu wählen usw.?
Vor allem spart das auch etwas Kosten - so n dicker Office in einer beliebten Gegend kostet nicht wenig, warum also extra breit basteln wenn man locker 2/3 der Angestellten dort nicht vor Ort braucht? Die Sekretärin mit dem geilen Hinterteil kann der Chef ja trotzdem vor seinem Office hinsetzen, aber wozu den Rest da behalten?)


----------



## matty2580 (20. Juni 2019)

Du meinst wahrscheinlich Indien.
Aber auch da leben wirklich viele Menschen in großer Armut.
Und bei vielen afrikanischen Staaten spricht man von 4. Welt Ländern, weil die noch einmal deutlich abgerutscht sind gegenüber 3. Welt Ländern.


----------



## Poulton (20. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Daran ist nichts verkehrt, es ist einfach nur ein Anzeichen dafür das die Stadt überlaufen ist und das es sich nicht mehr lohnt, dahin zu rammeln. Aber Leute versuchen es trotzdem. Und sie verstehe ich nicht, vor allem die weniger gut betuchten.


Viel Spaß dem Jobcenter zu erklären, dass du dich nicht in Berlin wegen der Wohnungslage bewirbst. Ich weiß, aus deiner Position heraus schwer vorstellbar.
Aber hier liegt wohl auch ein Fehler deutscher Wirtschaftspolitik, welche es geradezu fördert, dass alle möglichen Unternehmen sich in den ohnehin schon hoffnungslos überfüllten Großstädten konzentrieren. Statt dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass auch etwas abseits gelegene Gebiete und Mittelstädte bedacht werden. Ich rede jetzt nicht nur von den sterbenden Gebieten in Ostdeutschland oder den ehemaligen Zentren der Montanindustrie an Saar und Ruhr, sondern u.a. auch von den zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges großzügig bedachten Zonenrandgebieten, wo seit Wegfall dieser Förderung langsam das Licht ausgeht oder Städte wie Pirmasens. Früher mal Zentrum der Schuhindustrie, seit die nicht mehr ist, massiver Bevölkerungsverlust.


----------



## cryon1c (20. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Viel Spaß dem Jobcenter zu erklären, dass du dich nicht in Berlin wegen der Wohnungslage bewirbst. Ich weiß, aus deiner Position heraus schwer vorstellbar.
> Aber hier liegt wohl auch ein Fehler deutscher Wirtschaftspolitik, welche es geradezu fördert, dass alle möglichen Unternehmen sich in den ohnehin schon hoffnungslos überfüllten Großstädten konzentrieren. Statt dafür Sorge zu tragen, dass auch etwas abseits gelegene Gebiete und Mittelstädte bedacht werden. Ich rede jetzt nicht nur von den sterbenden Gebieten in Ostdeutschland oder den ehemaligen Zentren der Montanindustrie an Saar und Ruhr, sondern u.a. auch von den zu Zeiten des Kalten Krieges großzügig bedachten Zonenrandgebieten, wo seit Wegfall dieser Förderung langsam das Licht ausgeht oder Städte wie Pirmasens. Früher mal Zentrum der Schuhindustrie, seit die nicht mehr ist, massiver Bevölkerungsverlust.



Jobcenter? Du meinst diese komischen Gebäude wo Leute reingehen und noch weniger Arbeitsangebote bekommen als in der lokalen Zeitung?
Das ist eine der nutzlosesten Abteilungen die wir haben. 
Sie vermitteln nur sehr wenige Leute richtig. Viele werden gar nicht oder für den falschen Beruf und die falsche Gegend vermittelt. Dazu quetschen sie die Leute in Teilzeit, Zeitarbeit und befristete Verträge mit miesem Lohn (an befristeten Verträgen ist nichts schlechtes dran wenn man halt gut verdient, sie sind in vielen Bereichen sogar absolut normal - man wird halt für ein Projekt angeheuert und man weiß - hinterher ist halt Feierabend usw.). 
Und ja, die Wohnlage ist ein gültiger Einwand. Wer von Außerhalb kommt und Jobangebote in einer anderen Stadt bekommt, der muss sie nicht annehmen. Das Jobcenter kann einen nicht dazu zwingen, umzuziehen oder sehr weit zu pendeln. Sie können es vorschlagen, mehr nicht. 

Die Unternehmen machen das aber richtig. Erstmal - sind deren Kosten absetzbar, bei Privatpersonen nicht. 
Zweitens - das flache Land (Pampa) ist so schlecht erschlossen und hat keinerlei Arbeitskräfte, schon gar nicht Spezialisten vor Ort, da KANN man nicht funktionieren. Natürlich gibt es Ausnahmen wie Thomann - aber sie sind von einem sehr kleinen Musikhandel zum größten in Europa angewachsen über längere Zeit, so was gelingt nur sehr wenigen. 
Dazu kommt fehlende Infrastruktur - Autobahn-Zufahrten, Glasfaser, Bahngleise und Bahnhöfe, Flughäfen - alles was eine Firma brauchen könnte existiert da NICHT.
Ist ja klar das jeder halbwegs gerade denkender Unternehmer sich in die Großstadt verzieht. Egal was er macht. Nur reiner Onlinehandel/Dienstleister kann auf dem Land überleben und das auch nur wenn man Unsummen in Glasfaser investiert. 

Das ist aber ein weltweiter Trend. Das passiert nicht nur uns, das passiert allen. Metropolen boomen, das Land vergreist und verblutet - weil es da schlicht nichts zu tun gibt. 
Was uns hilft: Digitalisierung, mehr Home Office Arbeitsplätze (vollzeit im Home Office, nicht nur 1-2 Tage pro Woche, die bringen nix) und Leute die bereit sind, auf dem Land selbst Geld für die Infrastruktur zu zahlen (ich finde die Idee seltenst dämlich, irgendwelche Pampa am Bedarf vorbei mit Steuergeldern vollzupumpen - jeder sorgt selbst dafür das da Glasfaser, Gas, Wasser & ******* installiert wird + eine vernünftige Straße), dann klappt es auch mit den ländlichen Gebieten.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist eine der nutzlosesten Abteilungen die wir haben.


https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/57/Gerhard_Schroeder_MUC-20050910-01.jpg
...
Früher konnte man sich von der SPD noch verraten und verascht fühlen, heute kann man von ihr überhaupt nichts mehr erwarten, um sich überhaupt noch verraten zu fühlen.



> Das Jobcenter kann einen nicht dazu zwingen, umzuziehen oder sehr weit zu pendeln. Sie können es vorschlagen, mehr nicht.


Stimmt, sie können einen nicht zwingen, aber sanktionieren, wenn man eine zumutbare Beschäftigung (§10 SGB II) nicht annimmt. Der "Kunde" () kann ja Beihilfe zum finanziellen Suizid beantragen.



> Das ist aber ein weltweiter Trend. Das passiert nicht nur uns, das passiert allen. Metropolen boomen, das Land vergreist und verblutet - weil es da schlicht nichts zu tun gibt.


In gewisser Weise kann man froh sein, dass die Urbanisierung in Deutschland noch nicht so ausgeprägt ist wie in anderen europäischen Staaten oder so manch einem Schwellenland. Nur wirklich hinnehmen sollte man dieses Ausmaß den die Urbanisierung annimmt auch nicht wirklich. Denn der Rattenschwanz an Problemen der sich dadurch ergibt, wie leerstehende Dörfer, Klein- und Mittelstädte auf der einen, sowie überfüllte Großstädte auf der anderen, die immer mehr ohnehin schon raren Boden und Bauland beanspruchen, halte ich für wenig zielführend. Zumal nicht alles irgendwelche Ansiedlungen der Marke 3 Häuser, 4 Spitzbuben sind, sondern auch recht viele Mittelstädte. Also Städte der Größenordnung 20000 bis 100000 Einwohner.
Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Staedten und Gemeinden


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Soweit mir bekannt, kann das Jobcenter nur die Arbeit als "zumutbare Beschäftigung" anbieten, für die der Kunde ausgebildet ist und die für den Kunden erreichbar ist (also nahe am Wohnort, nicht 50km weiter). Die Jobcenter & Arge werden mittlerweile massiv verklagt, um sich gegen solche Sanktionierungen zu wehren. 
Klar, das kostet Zeit und etwas Geld und die Sanktion geht ja nicht weg - man muss also Rücklagen haben und nicht auf dem letzten Cent sitzen dafür.

Aber wie stellt man es sich vor, Hartz4 Empfänger zieht wegen Job nach Berlin? Den will da doch keiner, der findet nie eine Wohnung bis er anfangen muss. Und selbst mit dem Vertrag - ist man erstmal in Probezeit, guggt der Vermieter auch schief - was is wenn der gleich rausfliegt und dann hab ich den am Hals... So was nimmt ein Vermieter nicht wenn da 100 andere stehen die besser unterwegs sind. 

Naja die Urbanisierung kann man nicht aufhalten. Keiner auf der Welt hat bislang eine Lösung gefunden. Wir entwickeln uns halt zu einer in Ballungsgebieten lebenden Spezies, fertig. Wir sollten uns aber darauf vorbereiten das es so weit kommt. Die Städte scheinen aber keinen Plan zu haben wie sie mit weiteren Millionen fertig werden wollen, die in diese Städte ströhmen.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Soweit mir bekannt, kann das Jobcenter nur die Arbeit als "zumutbare Beschäftigung" anbieten, für die der Kunde ausgebildet ist und die für den Kunden erreichbar ist (also nahe am Wohnort, nicht 50km weiter).


Du warst noch nie im H4 Bezug und hast auch noch nie den Paragrafen gelesen. Selbst bei ALG1 gibt es, mit gewissen Übergangsfristen, siehe §140 SGB III, solche Regelungen.
§ 10 SGB 2 - Einzelnorm
SS 140 SGB III Zumutbare Beschaeftigungen
Arbeitslose muessen nur zumutbare Arbeit annehmen - DGB Rechtsschutz GmbH
ver.di – Zumutbarkeit
Sauer, SGB III SS 140 Zumutbare Beschaeftigungen / 2.4.2 Auswaertige Beschaeftigungen | Haufe Personal Office Platin | Personal | Haufe
Bundessozialgericht zu Hartz IV - Ein-Euro-Job fuer Akademiker zumutbar - Politik - Sueddeutsche.de



> Die Jobcenter & Arge werden mittlerweile massiv verklagt, um sich gegen solche Sanktionierungen zu wehren.


Aber wegen anderer Sachen.



> Aber wie stellt man es sich vor, Hartz4 Empfänger zieht wegen Job nach Berlin?


Ja, oder München, Hamburg, ... Gilt als zumutbar. Rate mal warum diese horrenden Mieten auch kritisiert werden, eben auch wegen sowas.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du warst noch nie im H4 Bezug und hast auch noch nie den Paragrafen gelesen. Selbst bei ALG1 gibt es, mit gewissen Übergangsfristen, siehe §140 SGB III, solche Regelungen.
> § 10 SGB 2 - Einzelnorm
> SS 140 SGB III Zumutbare Beschaeftigungen
> Arbeitslose muessen nur zumutbare Arbeit annehmen - DGB Rechtsschutz GmbH
> ...



Ich war im Hartz4-Bezug, allerdings kurzfristig und das meist mit einer Nebentätigkeit die zwar Einkommen erzielt hat, aber nicht viel und nicht gleichmäßig. 
Daher ja, diese Sachen kannte ich nicht.
Die Spinnen doch. 2,5h Pendelzeit für eine Vollzeitstelle? Wenn da noch Überstunden dazu kommen (kann ja passieren) dann ist man 12h unterwegs insgesamt. Wie stellen die sich das vor, aufstehen, Zähne putzen, arbeiten, schlafen gehen oder wie?
Und das die zumutbare Arbeit komplett unabhängig von Qualifizierung und Erfahrung  der Kunden ausgewählt wird, ist auch bullshit, nicht nur weil das einfach dumm ist sondern weil dann auch im Lebenslauf irgendwelche Grütze steht wo der Arbeitgeber sich dann fragt - warum hat der Akademiker hier 1 Jahr lang irgendwelche Bretter geschleppt?

Die Jobs die vom Jobcenter vermittelt werden sind nur in den seltensten Fällen gut bezahlt (denn die kommen da nicht an, bei solchen Stellen stehen die Bewerber eh schon vor der Tür wenn da was frei wird). Damit wird der Niedriglohnsektor in den Großstädten mit Leuten besetzt die weder Geld für den Umzug noch für die Kaution in der Großstadt aufbringen können (wie soll denn ein Arbeitsloser aus XYZ da jetzt noch etliche tausend € aufbringen um sich erstmal in die Großstadt zu bewegen und da eine gute Wohnung zu mieten?  Die haben doch keine Rücklagen und irgendwas essen wollen die auch bis das Gehalt dann ankommt). 
Das es da so bescheuert geregelt ist, hab ich jetzt nicht gewusst.

Man sollte die Leute in ihre Berufe und in halbwegs gut bezahlte Arbeit bringen. Klar gibt es Härtefälle oder aussterbende Berufe wie z.B. Schmied - was willste mit dem auch machen - aber jeder der nach Jobverlust da ankommt, hat eine Qualifikation/Ausbildung/Wasauchimmer und Erfahrung in einem bestimmten Bereich, da darf man den nicht irgendwohin stecken. 
Und bei den langen Pendelstrecken verschwenden die Leute zu viel Geld und verstopfen unsere Straßen etc. - ist weder gesund noch gut. Pendler sind ja schon angepisst wenn sie auf Arbeit ankommen weil anstatt 15min radeln oder zu Fuß laufen haben die Leute 1h+ unterwegs verschwendet, mit Stau, Baustellen, Umleitungen und dem ganzen Spaß. So ein Arbeiter ist weder produktiv noch freundlich - da freut sich der Chef auch nicht. 
Die Jobcenter sollten darauf umgestellt werden damit sie nicht die Leute in die Städte schieben wo sie nix zu suchen haben. Wer selbst in die Großstadt will, der findet einen Weg ohne das Amt, aber Leute ohne Rücklagen und geregeltes Einkommen in die teuersten Städte des Landes schieben klappt nicht, so vermehrt man die Armut. Und zwingt man sie zum pendeln auf diese Art, so fallen die aus dem sozialen Umfeld raus, selbst wenn da Geld übrig bleibt. Wer über 10h unterwegs ist für die Arbeit und das jeden Tag - der macht hinterher nix mehr. Kein Ehrenamt, keine Kultur, nichts.  Solche Zombies braucht man doch nicht. 
In anderen Ländern sind solche Zeiten für die Arbeit nicht unüblich, SüdKorea, Japan - die schuften sich da halbtot, aber bei denen basiert die Gesellschaft nicht auf freiwilligen Mitarbeitern und Ehrenämtern in diversen wichtigen Bereichen die hier dann hinten runterfallen.

kA warum das so geregelt wird, das sind ideale Voraussetzungen um "working poor" zu erschaffen - jeder der seinen Job verliert und nicht zeitnah was gutes findet, landet weit entfernt bei einem Job wo der nix zu suchen hat und wo die Bezahlung meist so mies ist das es schon beim Jobcenter stockt,


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> kA warum das so geregelt wird, das sind ideale Voraussetzungen um "working poor" zu erschaffen - jeder der seinen Job verliert und nicht zeitnah was gutes findet, landet weit entfernt bei einem Job wo der nix zu suchen hat und wo die Bezahlung meist so mies ist das es schon beim Jobcenter stockt,



Man könnte der Meinung sein, dass das politisch gewollt ist. Du hast dann eine Bevölkerungsschicht, die du gegen eine andere ausspielen kannst.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte der Meinung sein, dass das politisch gewollt ist. Du hast dann eine Bevölkerungsschicht, die du gegen eine andere ausspielen kannst.



Naja diese Leute gehen nicht unbedingt wählen. Diese Leute sind politikverdrossen, trauen denen nicht mehr und gehen gar nicht mehr wählen. 
Sieht man auch an der Wahlbeteiligung - Wohlhabende wählen fast alle, arme Leute - nur zum Teil. 
Die kann man also nicht gegen andere ausspielen. Man kann das höchstens so sehen - wenn die armen nicht wählen, wiegen die Stimmen der wohlhabenden mehr. 
Und da sie nicht mehr wählen gehen, werden ihre Interessen von der Politik auch nicht berücksichtigt, ist auch richtig so. Die Politiker hören auf die, die sie unterstützen, mit denen zusammenarbeiten usw. - und das sind überwiegend Leute mit ordentlich Geld - entweder über eine Lobby oder halt immer selbst vor Ort, machen sich bemerkbar. 

Ist also nicht mit Absicht, eher ein Nebeneffekt der aktuellen Politik.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> kA warum das so geregelt wird, das sind ideale Voraussetzungen um "working poor" zu erschaffen - jeder der seinen Job verliert und nicht zeitnah was gutes findet, landet weit entfernt bei einem Job wo der nix zu suchen hat und wo die Bezahlung meist so mies ist das es schon beim Jobcenter stockt,


Rate mal was die Agenda 2010 war. Der Abbau von Schutz- und Mitbestimmungsrechten abhängig Beschäftiger und gleichzeitig noch eine massive Schwächung der Interessenvertretung - Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaften - der abhängig Beschäftigen. Denn im Zuge der Agenda wurden Kettenbefristungen ermöglicht, Normalarbeitsverhältnisse dauerhaft durch Leih- und Zeitarbeit und/oder durch Scheinselbstständige ersetzt, ... Die Liste des angerichteten Flurschadens ist lang und heute stellt sich ein Bundespräsident Steinmeier hin, beklagt die zunehmende Verrohung und soziale Kälte, obwohl er mit einer der Hauptverantwortlichen hinter der Agenda-Politik war und sich bis heute nicht davon distanziert hat.

PS: http://library.fes.de/library/netzquelle/bilder/ga06.jpg
Bin ich auch weiterhin dafür und zwar bundesweit und überall. Mehr Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rate mal was die Agenda 2010 war. Der Abbau von Schutz- und Mitbestimmungsrechten abhängig Beschäftiger und gleichzeitig noch eine massive Schwächung der Interessenvertretung - Betriebsräte und Gewerkschaften - der abhängig Beschäftigen. Denn im Zuge der Agenda wurden Kettenbefristungen ermöglicht, Normalarbeitsverhältnisse dauerhaft durch Leih- und Zeitarbeit und/oder durch Scheinselbstständige ersetzt, ... Die Liste des angerichteten Flurschadens ist lang und heute stellt sich ein Bundespräsident Steinmeier hin, beklagt die zunehmende Verrohung und soziale Kälte, obwohl er mit einer der Hauptverantwortlichen hinter der Agenda-Politik war und sich bis heute nicht davon distanziert hat.
> 
> PS: http://library.fes.de/library/netzquelle/bilder/ga06.jpg
> Bin ich auch weiterhin dafür und zwar bundesweit und überall. Mehr Zeit zum Leben, Lieben, Lachen.



Und das hat denen was gebracht?
Höhere Sozialausgaben (weil viele von den "working poor" aufstocken), wesentlich mehr Personal nötig für das bearbeiten von dem ganzen Unfug, angepisste Leute überall usw. Das nur dafür um die Zahlen schöner aussehen zu lassen? Als ob es wen jucken würde wenn 1-2% weniger Leute arbeitslos sind, dafür trotzdem vom Papa Staat bezahlt werden müssen. 
Da hängt halt ein dicker Rattenschwanz an Problemen und immense Kosten, so was lohnt sich nicht für ein Land. In den USA ist das relativ egal, weil dort die Sozialausgaben wesentlich geringer sind und eine andere Moral herrscht was die Arbeit angeht, aber hier? Klappt hier nicht.

Ich stimme nicht allem zu was auf dem Bild zu sehen ist. Zumindest nicht in dieser Form. Die Gewerkschaften sind gnadenlos veraltet, sie kämpfen nicht für mehr Gleitzeit, mehr Home Office/Remote Jobs, für flexible Arbeitszeiten (warum 35/h die Woche schuften wenn die Arbeit sich nicht nach Arbeitsstunden richtet?), flexible aber gute Bezahlung usw?
Für jemanden der im Home Office arbeitet und alle Vor&Nachteile kennt, ist das absolut unverständlich. So was mag in einem Metallbetrieb mit Schichtarbeit gehen, aber für den Rest? Nö, nope, passt nicht mehr in 2019.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Juni 2019)

Nur Home Office ist mMn. auch nicht gut, aber 40 bis 60 Prozent wären ja in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja diese Leute gehen nicht unbedingt wählen. Diese Leute sind politikverdrossen, trauen denen nicht mehr und gehen gar nicht mehr wählen.
> Sieht man auch an der Wahlbeteiligung - Wohlhabende wählen fast alle, arme Leute - nur zum Teil.



Ich meine auch nicht an der Urne. Die meisten ALG 2 Empfänger wählen eh nicht mehr.
Es geht um Parolen. Egal aus welcher Ecke sie kommen aber letztendlich geht es nur darum, gesellschaftliche Unterschiede erkennen zu lassen.
Man hätte ja schon längst was machen können, wie z.B. fairen Zugang zu Bildung, aber es wird immer mehr gekürzt und am Ende sehen die Schulen dann so aus, wie sie aussehen.
Bei uns im Dorf wurde der Innenbereich neu gebaut. Sieht nett aus, aber die Autos fahren immer noch durch. Aber für die Schule war kein Geld mehr da. Die Schule kriegt eben keine Fördermittel von der EU.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aber für die Schule war kein Geld mehr da. Die Schule kriegt eben keine Fördermittel von der EU.



Bildung wird doch eh völlig überbewertet.


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich meine auch nicht an der Urne. Die meisten ALG 2 Empfänger wählen eh nicht mehr.
> Es geht um Parolen. Egal aus welcher Ecke sie kommen aber letztendlich geht es nur darum, gesellschaftliche Unterschiede erkennen zu lassen.
> Man hätte ja schon längst was machen können, wie z.B. fairen Zugang zu Bildung, aber es wird immer mehr gekürzt und am Ende sehen die Schulen dann so aus, wie sie aussehen.
> Bei uns im Dorf wurde der Innenbereich neu gebaut. Sieht nett aus, aber die Autos fahren immer noch durch. Aber für die Schule war kein Geld mehr da. Die Schule kriegt eben keine Fördermittel von der EU.



Na die Parolen interessieren doch keinen. Man merkt ja das selbst organisierte und recht große Demos hier keinen mehr interessieren. 
Ist halt irgendwelcher Krach, paar Straßen gesperrt, nobody cares.
Daher komme ich nicht drauf was daran gut sein soll. Nur damit einige wenige Bereiche billige Arbeiter bekommen? Das bringt zwar der Industrie was (aber die meisten davon zahlen eh nach Tarif oder eben recht gut und holen sich keine Zeitarbeiter) und halt irgendwelchen Niedriglohnbereichen (aber man merkt halt, in die Pflege z.B. will keiner, egal was man macht) aber nicht dem Land an sich. Die nächsten Politiker dürfen das dann geradebiegen.
So was macht man eigentlich in einer schweren Krise - die Leute für Hungerlohn arbeiten lassen damit die Wirtschaft halt aufgepumpt wird, aber doch nicht in Zeiten von massiven Gewinnen und Wachstum. 

Was die Schule im Dorf angeht - sei froh das die überhaupt noch läuft. Wenn nicht genug Kids da sind, war's das mit der Schule dort. Da bringt es auch 0,nix die zu renovieren oder gar neu zu bauen. 

@Sparanus  
Ok, ~50% der Office-Arbeiter in der Stadt ins Home Office parken. Sollte klappen und würde vor allem die Innenstädte massiv entlasten. Was da an Büroplankton jeden Tag angeschwemmt kommt, ist nicht schön. Da werden auch Wohnungen frei, Parkplätze, weniger Autos unterwegs, bessere Luft und die Leute wären produktiver. Selbst wenn man im Home Office 1h länger am Tag (ohne Absicht, einfach weil man das nicht merkt) arbeitet, fällt das nicht so auf. Sonst hätte man diese Stunde mit irgendwas sinnlosem verbracht - im Stau stehen, sich im ÖPNV an andere Leute kuscheln (unfreiwillig) oder halt irgendwo eine Mittagspause umbringen wo man eh nichts sinnvolles produziert.


----------



## Poulton (21. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> (warum 35/h die Woche schuften wenn die Arbeit sich nicht nach Arbeitsstunden richtet?)


Weil es in den meisten Berufen schlicht nicht anders geht.
Erwerbstaetige nach Wirtschaftsbereichen und Berufsgruppen
Kannst ja gerne zeigen, wie man flexibel vom Home Office aus, auf Montage arbeitet.

jungle.world - Nie wieder Feierabend


----------



## cryon1c (21. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Weil es in den meisten Berufen schlicht nicht anders geht.
> Erwerbstaetige nach Wirtschaftsbereichen und Berufsgruppen
> Kannst ja gerne zeigen, wie man flexibel vom Home Office aus, auf Montage arbeitet.
> 
> (Arbeit heißt für mich Arbeit, weil ich da auf Arbeit bin und nicht daheim)



Die Welt entwickelt sich aber weiter, solche Jobs werden immer weniger. Die gut bezahlten Jobs sind praktisch alle im Office heutzutage. 
Vor allem geht es um die Innenstädte, wo diese Leute unterwegs sind und eben für Platzprobleme sorgen. 
Produzierendes Gewerbe befindet sich seltenst in der Innenstadt. 
Dienstleistungssektor ist auch recht breit aufgestellt und einige Jobs brauchen die Leute nicht vor Ort.
Warum wird das hier so langsam umgesetzt? Andere Länder haben das Potential längst entdeckt und nutzen es ordentlich.

Edit: gerade drüber gestolpert:
So sieht der IT-Arbeitsmarkt 2019 aus | get in IT

Gut die Hälfte von denen die hier gesucht werden, braucht man im Office gar nicht. Die könnten von überall aus arbeiten. Das ist unsere Zukunft, das sind die Jobs die immer wichtiger werden.
Aber rate mal was passieren wird. Genau diese Leute, teils verdammt gut bezahlt, fluten die Städte, bezahlen für gute Wohnungen in guter Lage auch gutes Geld, werden dann angemotzt weil sie gentrifizieren und die Mietpreise durch ihre Ansprüche antreiben. Anstatt sie zu verteilen (wo sie auch außerhalb der Metropolen für ihr Geld ne ganze Villa mieten können), bringen sie unsere veralteten Arbeitgeber ins Büro - und die machen dann Druck auf den Arbeitsmarkt. Übrigens juckt es diese Leute recht wenig was da unten so passiert, die meisten von denen sind Besserverdiener und sehen ihre Gehälter überdurchschnittlich schnell ansteigen, entsprechend steigen Erwartungen, Ansprüche und Lebensqualität. 
Da wird über 82.000 Stellen insgesamt berichtet und 55.000 für Akademiker, das ist keine kleine Zahl. Selbst wenn sie zu hoch angegeben ist, so steigt der Bedarf massiv an, ist also gar nicht verkehrt. Wir alle suchen wie bekloppt nach diversen Leuten im IT-Bereich,  wir und alle Firmen mit denen wir zusammenarbeiten oder sich gut kennen, suchen Leute.  Wir sind nur gut genug um zu erkennen das vieles im Home Office geht, halbe Firma ist nicht nur im Home Office sondern auch um die ganze Welt verteilt, wir haben mittlerweile Leute in jedem Bereich außer Fernost und RU/CIS. 
Hoffentlich setzt sich das hier durch und entschärft ein wenig die Gentrifizierung sowie die Massen die unbedingt in die Metropolen wollen, obwohl sie wissen das diese nicht aus Gummi sind


----------



## iGameKudan (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich war im Hartz4-Bezug


Das kann ich dir mit deiner "Stadt für die Reichen und Land für die Armen"-Meinung nicht abkaufen. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Die Spinnen doch. 2,5h Pendelzeit für eine Vollzeitstelle? Wenn da noch Überstunden dazu kommen (kann ja passieren) dann ist man 12h unterwegs insgesamt. Wie stellen die sich das vor, aufstehen, Zähne putzen, arbeiten, schlafen gehen oder wie?


Genau dahin steuert aber die derzeitige Situation mit den steigenden Mietkosten. Damit die Leute von ihrem Geld überhaupt noch was zum Leben haben, werden extreme Pendelstrecken in Kauf genommen. Weil die Wohnungen in der Stadt eben so teuer sind. 
Am Ende sind viele Leute also doppelt bestraft - nicht nur verdienen sie wenig(er), sie dürfen dafür auch noch sehr viel länger pendeln. 

Und auch wenn du es dir in deiner Filterblase wohl kaum vorstellen kannst: Es gibt Jobs, die brauchts ortsnah - und selbst wenn nicht, kann man nicht alle Jobs in HomeOffice stecken - das ist wohl sogar eher ein recht geringer Teil. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Pendler sind ja schon angepisst wenn sie auf Arbeit ankommen weil anstatt 15min radeln oder zu Fuß laufen haben die Leute 1h+ unterwegs verschwendet


Ich bin weniger wegen der Zeit an sich angepisst, sondern aufgrund der Tatsache, dass ich gezwungen bin, diese Zeit mit fremden Leuten, die zunehmend nix von gegenseitigem Respekt und Benehmen gehört haben, verbringen zu müssen.



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Die Jobcenter sollten darauf umgestellt werden damit sie nicht die Leute in die Städte schieben wo sie nix zu suchen haben.


Stadt für die Reichen, Land für die Armen? Wieso gehen nicht die HomeOffice-Hipster aufs Land...?

Nur so als Tipp: Die Leute werden in die Städte gedrängt, weil es auf dem Land hauptsächlich spezialisierte Berufe gibt - und wenige Jobs, die sich auch für Quereinsteiger, Ungelernte etc. eignen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ok, ~50% der Office-Arbeiter in der Stadt ins Home Office parken. Sollte klappen und würde vor allem die Innenstädte massiv entlasten. Was da an Büroplankton jeden Tag angeschwemmt kommt, ist nicht schön. Da werden auch Wohnungen frei, Parkplätze, weniger Autos unterwegs, bessere Luft und die Leute wären produktiver.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Die gut bezahlten Jobs sind praktisch alle im Office heutzutage. Gut die Hälfte von denen die hier gesucht werden, braucht man im Office gar nicht. Die könnten von überall aus arbeiten.


Na husch... Sollen die gut bezahlten Büro-Heinis doch bitte mit ihren Büros aufs Land ziehen und den normalverdienenden Leuten in der Stadt nicht unnötig die Mieten in die Höhe treiben.

Und mal ganz Allgemein: HomeOffice ist auch nicht der heilige Gral - der Kontakt zu den Kollegen fällt weg (soziale Komponente). Man hat nicht mehr einen eindeutigen Feierabend wo man abschalten kann (man kann ja immer arbeiten und müsste nicht erst noch hinfahren). Und die Nettoarbeitsbelastung wird dadurch auch nur steigen. Man arbeitet durch die verschwimmenden Grenzen automatisch mehr - wie du schon geschrieben hast.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Wer öffnet die Büros in den Innenstädten? Richtig, alle. Warum? Na weil auf dem Land die Infrastruktur nicht da ist. Es ist schlicht nicht wirtschaftlich, auf dem Land zu sein (mit wenigen Ausnahmen).
Und da Home Office hier an vielen Stellen nicht akzeptiert wird, quetschen sich immer mehr Leute in Büros in den Städten, überwiegend im Zentrum.
Was vor 100 Jahren noch Sinn machte (Banken usw. auf einer Straße, kurze Kommunikationswege blah) ist in der Zeit von reiner Online-Kommunikation die weniger als eine Sekunde braucht um jeden Ort auf dem Planeten zu erreichen, gibt es keinen Grund mehr - außer Prestige, guter Lage usw. 

Die "Büro-Heinis" können nichts aufs Land ziehen, da sie von ihrem Chef genau so in der Stadt gehalten werden wie andere. 

Den Link angeklickt, mal was durchgelesen? Ein einzelner Bereich sucht massiv Leute, über 50.000 Stellen unbesetzt - und das ist nur ein Bereich, IT. Es gibt aber noch viel viel mehr wo massiv Leute fehlen und die verdammt gut bezahlt werden. Und genau an die richtet sich das ganze Angebot in der Stadt mittlerweile. Nicht an irgendwelche Putzfrauen, Pfleger oder Krankenschwestern. Also, erklärt mal unseren Politikern und den Leuten die Chefetagen bei diversen Firmen besetzen das Home Office eine Lösung ist die denen teils noch Kosten spart, die Reichweite erhöht und motivierte Mitarbeiter bringt, wenn man es nur ordentlich organisiert.
Bei uns im IT-Bereich ist das super einfach, alle in dem Bereich sind PC-affin (um jetzt nicht "nerds" zu sagen) und deswegen ist für die Online-Kommunikation so selbstverständlich, auch die passende Hardware besitzen wir alle. Nur wenige Leute haben z.B. Laptops von der Firma erhalten, weil die meisten schon hochwertige Laptops besitzen - einfach weil wir drauf stehen,
So was kannst du von einem normalen Angestellten im Büro zwar nicht erwarten, aber da kann man nachhelfen.

Und wenn du mir wegen Hartz4 nicht glaubst - musst du ja nicht. Das war kurzfristig, bei einem Jobwechsel etc. Denkste ich habe mein Gebiet sofort gefunden? Nö, mit 30 war es, vorher wurde so einiges gemacht. Irgendwann sagte ich mir aber - nö, druff geschissen, ich will jetzt auch mal was verdienen.  Quereinsteiger praktisch. 
Ich wurde aber nie wirklich vom Jobcenter irgendwohin geschickt, weil ich da immer selbst was gefunden habe oder schon einen Vertrag hatte, der ging halt nicht sofort los - was will das Jobcenter mich auch jagen wenn ich da in 3 Monaten eh selbst ne Stelle habe.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2019)

So ganz stimmt das nicht für Berlin.
Die die es sich leisten können, wollen gar nicht in Berlin wohnen, und ziehen in die Städte um Berlin herum.
Potsdam war vor dem letzen Weltkrieg die Schlafstadt der reicheren Berliner.
Und genau dahin hat sich Potsdam nach dem Mauerfall auch wieder entwickelt.
Fast alle alten Potsdamer sind weggezogen, weil die Mieten in der Stadt einfach nur noch abartig sind, so gar noch deutlich teurer als in Berlin.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2019)

Warum man freiwillig in Berlin wohnen will, ist mir sowieso ein Rätsel.

Ich war mal dort, wenn auch nur für ein paar Tage, die Stadt hat nichts, aber überhaupt nichts, was nicht ein München, Dresden, Hamburg, Bremen, Düsseldorf, Nürnberg oder Köln auch zu bieten hat. 
Was Berlin besonderes zu bieten hat, ist mir immer unerschlossen geblieben. 
Meine Schwester studiert dort, weil das angeblich der beste Ort in Deutschland ist, um Kunst und Photografie und solchen Kram zu studieren.^^

"Sexy" finden das nur die Berliner selber, k.A. was alle so geil dort finden - tja, scheint halt das Hipster-Zentrum Deutschlands zu sein.
Nur Augsburg ist noch dreckiger/langweiliger.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Ich kann mir generell kein Leben in Großstädten vorstellen. Mal einen Tagesausflug dahin machen ist ja ganz nett.
Aber dauerhaft da wohnen nicht. Das ist mir alles zu hektisch.
Ich komme vom Land und habe mich an den Lebensrhythmus hier gewöhnt.
Selbst Bielefeld ist mir schon zu groß und hektisch.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (22. Juni 2019)

Bei mir ist es genau anders herum.

In Großstädten gibt es aber auch ruhige und grüne Ecken... ich wohne in einer solchen. Das regelmäßige was hier "Lärm" macht ist der Bus alle halbe Stunde, aber dagegen würde mich eine Kuckucksuhr mehr nerven die alle halbe Stunde anschlägt.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Ich weiß nicht... ich brauche mir nur Bilder und Videos angucken mit dem Stadtverkehr und den Fußgänger-Frequenzen in einigen Großstädten. Da stellen sich gleich meine Nackenhaare auf.
Sicherlich gibt es auch ruhige Ecken und Parks. Das will ich nicht abstreiten.
Ne, ich bleibe da wo ich bin. Und werde auch hier sterben.
Unsere Stadt hat ca 70000 Einwohner. Die Infrastruktur und Versorgungslage ist gut in OWL.
Hier hat man alles was man zum guten Leben braucht.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

Nach Definition ist jede Stadt ab 100000 Einwohner eine Großstadt. Wobei  diese Definition aus den 1880er Jahren stammt und bis heute nicht  angepasst wurde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber  stimmt: In "richtigen" Großstädten fühl ich mich auch nicht  wohl.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

Und wenn man sich mal die deutschen Großstädte anguckt, sind die sogar noch bevölkerungsarm gegen internationalen Großstädte/Metropolen: Liste der Millionenstaedte – Wikipedia
 Berlin hat 3 1/2 Millionen Einwohner. Auf Platz 114. 

Aber ich glaube wir kommen jetzt zu weit vom Thema ab.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Dagegen wohne ich als Dresdner noch in einem Kaff.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dagegen wohne ich als Dresdner noch in einem Kaff.


Da fühl ich mich schon nicht mehr wohl. Erfurt mit seinen knapp über 200000 liegt genau richtig, vorallem auf welcher Fläche sich die verteilen.


----------



## Adi1 (22. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da fühl ich mich schon nicht mehr wohl. Erfurt mit seinen knapp über 200000 liegt genau richtig, vorallem auf welcher Fläche sich die verteilen.



Ich komme damit schon klar.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Also Berlin ist schon geil. Man hat dort alles. Kultur jeder Art, mehr als genug Leute um sich rum, alle möglichen Shops (wenn mir meine Wasserkühlung kaputt geht, muss ich auf Teile warten - in Berlin hätte ich die innerhalb der Öffnungszeiten von Caseking. Das sind so nette Kleinigkeiten die das Leben angenehm machen), es gibt Arbeit, geile Wohnungen, es gibt Uber (verdammt ich will das hier haben), Berlin hat einfach so viel zu bieten.
Gerade wenn man es mag, sich mit Menschen aus aller Welt zu treffen und nicht nur aus dem eigenen Kaff, ist eine Großstadt richtig. 
Und als Tourist aus einer anderen Stadt fühlt sich das nie vollständig an. Man ist zwar dabei, aber nicht mittendrin. 
Und wie hier gesagt wurde, ist Berlin richtig klein für eine Metropole. 

Ich würde mich auch in einer massiven Großstadt wie Shenzhen (rund 13Mio.) oder Seoul (rund 10Mio) wohl fühlen. Diese Städte bieten unschätzbare Vorteile, aber man muss sie sich leisten können. Nicht nur finanziell, auch psychisch. Anonym in einem Ameisennest, die Stadt schläft niemals, es ist recht laut, hell, alles blinkt. Leute sind auch anders drauf. Etwas bissiger, aggressiver (nix mit Gemütlichkeit), zielstrebiger und allgemein genervt - was sich halt auch im Umgangston spiegelt. Ist halt kein Dorf. 
Als Offtopic würde ich das nicht bezeichnen, denn das Phänomen der steigenden Mieten ist global, nicht auf uns hier beschränkt.
Im besagten Shenzhen sind die Mieten auch explodiert, somit sind auch die gut bezahlten Arbeiter die dort in der Produktion arbeiten (das ist DIE Elektronik-Stadt in China) mittlerweile nichts mehr finden. Das passiert wenn die Stadt zu schnell wächst (oder wie in unserem Fall zwar extrem langsam wächst, aber noch langsamer baut usw.) und wenn sie einfach zu groß und zu attraktiv wird für Leute mit ordentlichem Verdienst. Die lassen es sich nicht nehmen, da zu wohnen wo es ihnen gefällt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also Berlin ist schon geil. Man hat dort alles. Kultur jeder Art, mehr als genug Leute um sich rum, alle möglichen Shops (wenn mir meine Wasserkühlung kaputt geht, muss ich auf Teile warten - in Berlin hätte ich die innerhalb der Öffnungszeiten von Caseking. Das sind so nette Kleinigkeiten die das Leben angenehm machen), es gibt Arbeit, geile Wohnungen, es gibt Uber (verdammt ich will das hier haben), Berlin hat einfach so viel zu bieten.
> Gerade wenn man es mag, sich mit Menschen aus aller Welt zu treffen und nicht nur aus dem eigenen Kaff, ist eine Großstadt richtig.
> Und als Tourist aus einer anderen Stadt fühlt sich das nie vollständig an. Man ist zwar dabei, aber nicht mittendrin.
> Und wie hier gesagt wurde, ist Berlin richtig klein für eine Metropole.


Das hast du aber in München alles auch.
Nur dass da die Wohnungen noch ein Stück teurer sind.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hast du aber in München alles auch.
> Nur dass da die Wohnungen noch ein Stück teurer sind.



Nur das München in Bayern ist, ne ganz andere Kultur und einen anderen Style hat. Die Städte sind extrem unterschiedlich.
Ich mag mein Leipzig, aber ab und an fehlen mir hier Sachen. Es sind Kleinigkeiten, nicht genug um einen zum Umzug zu bewegen versteht sich. Dafür haben wir hier andere Sachen, eine sehr starke linke Szene und sehr viele Grün-Wähler die mir sympatisch sind. 
Allgemein ist es super wenn sich Deutschland an vielen Standorten gut entwickelt und diese unterschiedlich bleiben. Nicht wie z.B. Russland wo man Moskau und St. Petersburg hat und der Rest besteht aus Dörfern (auch wenn da Millionenstädte sind, von der Kultur her sind das praktisch Dörfer). Dort ist alles auf die 2 Großstädte konzentriert, hier nicht.  Das sieht man auch an weltbekannten Events wie Wave Gotik Treffen oder Dreamhack die in Leipzig stattfinden und nicht in Berlin oder München. Oder die Gamescom in Köln. Unsere Börse sitzt in Frankfurt.  So eine Aufteilung ist perfekt und hilft auch dabei das nicht 1-2 Großstädte überrannt werden - es verteilt sich halt ordentlich. Hätten wir so was nicht, würde Berlin schon lange komplett überlaufen sein und München auch. Sind sie aber nicht


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2019)

Mag sein, dass in Berlin die Kulturen mehr ineinandergreifen (wobei ich mir da im Bezug auf arabische Clans auch nicht so sicher bin), aber in München bin ich auch von sehr vielen Menschen von überhall her umgeben (von innerhalb und außerhalb Deutschlands), grade an (oder wegen) der Uni.
An Berlin schreckt mich schon alleine die Kriminalitätsrate ab; ist schon übel, alleine die Drogenszene, gegen die aus politischer Richtung nichts unternommen wird.
In München hast du solche Problemviertel fast nirgends, die Stadt zählt zu den zehn sichersten in Deutschland. 

Berlin ist halt die Hauptstadt, da ist irgendwo vorprogrammiert, dass es dort kulturell fragmentierter zugeht, was aber nicht zwingend positiv sein muss.^^


----------



## Sparanus (22. Juni 2019)

Ich kann mich mit München einfach nicht anfreunden, hab das jetzt (im Speckgürtel) 9 Monate hinter mir und noch über 4 Jahre vor mir.
Berlin allerdings begeistert mich immer aufs neue.

Zur Bevölkerungsentwicklung Berlins muss man noch sagen, dass Berlin durch die Teilung ja ein Sonderfall ist und auch heute nicht die Bevölkerung erreicht hat die es vor dem Krieg hatte (auf kleinerem Stadtgebiet)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Erstens "ohne Fahrer" hat sehr wohl was mit der Bauweise zu tun. Es hat schon seinen Grund warum es keine Straßenbahnen gibt die Autonom fahren. (Falls "Bauweise" auf den Antrieb des Fahrzeuges gemünzt war geschenkt, die Argumente sollten nicht kombiniert werden).



"Bauweise" war auf die Bauweise bezogen. Deswegen heißt das so. Du hast selbst die Bauweise von Antrieb und Tragsystem angesprochen und nur die. Und die haben nichts mit Autonomität zu tun. Eine Straßenbahn ist genauso gebaut, wie die Nürnberg U-Bahn, aber letztere fährt ohne Fahrer. Ein JR-Maglev ist vollkommen anders gebaut, würde aber nie ohne Personal starten.
Was du meinst ist den Bauort: Eine eigener, baulich komplett getrennter Fahrweg erleichtert autonomes Fahren. Den kann ich aber mit jeder Bauweise realisieren.



> Der Kostenfaktor für den Fahrer ist zu vernachlässigen, aber wenn die Bahn nicht fährt weil man nicht genug Fahrer hat ist es ein gehöriger Nachteil.



"Genügend Fahrer" IST ein Kostenfaktor. Und nur das. Keine Bahn hat Fahrermangel, weil plötzlich 30% eine Grippe haben. Man hat Fahrermangel, weil die Personaldecke bei 90% liegt und man für die Löhne niemanden neues mehr findet.



> Wegen dem Boegl System hast du dich offenbar nicht richtig informiert, das ist kein Transrapid und auch erheblich günstiger. Außerdem ist die Wartung auch bei langsamen Rad-Schienen-Fahrzeugen nicht ohne.
> Bayern: Max Boegl baut eine Magnetschwebebahn fuer den OEPNV - Golem.de



Ich hab nirgendwo von "Transrapid" gesprochen und mich soweit informiert, wie es möglich war. Aber nirgendwo steht, wie das Ding wunderbar billig sein soll und komischerweise scheint es bislang auch jedem zu teuer gewesen zu sein. Abgesehen von etwas geringerer Geräuschentwicklung les ich auch nichts von technischen Vorteilen gegenüber einer normalen Leichtbahn - offensichtlich gibt es aber die volle Dosis Nachteil beim Fahrweg, der komplett neu errichtet werden muss und das entweder mit aufwendigen Querungsbauwerken oder komplett aufgeständert (mit entsprechend aufwendigen Stationen). Überraschend, dass der Entwurf von einem Bauunternehmen stammt 




iGameKudan schrieb:


> Für zugeparkte Busspuren, Fahrgäste die sich unbedingt noch in den Bus quetschen der schon voll ist, Fahrgäste die nicht durchrücken, den x-ten Kinderwagen der kaum noch reinpasst, zweite-Reihe-Parker, rumkriechende Radfahrer oder schlicht Stau kann die BVG nichts.
> Die Leute denken leider oft nicht weiter wie bis zu deren Nase. Fahrgäste, die den Betriebsablauf bewusst und mit voller Absicht stören mal ganz ausgenommen.



Ich kenn die BVG noch aus den 90ern, als sie die gleiche "Zuverlässigkeit" auch unter deutlich besseren Bedingungen geschafft hat 
Aber davon abgesehen sind das ja dennoch alles unvermeidliche Bestandteile des Konzeptes "Bus", als dessen Vorteil "Zuverlässigkeit" postuliert wurde. Da hat er zwar zugegebenermaßen 1-2 weniger Worst-Cases zu befürchten, weil der Fahrweg meist mehrfach redundant existiert (aber auch nicht immer. Fahr mal von Friedrichshagen ins Allende...), aber dafür gibt es so viele kleinere Störquellen, dass die Störung ratz fatz zum Dauerzustand wird.



> Irgendwas Neues brauchen wir hier aber, wenn man weniger Leute zum Individualverkehr nötigen will. Ich denke mal dass ich es gut herauskristallisiert habe, dass ich eine U-Bahn in bestehenden oder sehr großen Wohngebieten bei einem zu erwartenden sehr hohen Fahrgastandrang für die Grobversorgung und den Bus als Feinversorgung als die beste Lösung ansehe - den West-Berliner Ansatz halt. Und in Neubaugebieten halt, bei einem entsprechenden zu erwartendem Fahrgastandrang und falls sinnvoll umsetzbar, aus Initial-Kostengründen eine Straßenbahn.



Ich bin für S-Bahn (wo man es sich leisten kann auch unterirdisch) + Fahrrad (Ebike für die faulen).




> Die Sache ist, irgendwo muss halt auch mal eine Grenze gezogen werden. Aktuell liegt sie meines Erachtens nach halt viel zu niedrig.



Nö. Es muss eben gerade keine Grenze gezogen werden, sondern ein breiter Übergangsbereich. An Grenzen wirst du immer negative Grenzeffekte beobachten und wo die Natur keine Grenze vorgibt, sollte man deswegen nach Möglichkeit mit fließenden Systemen arbeiten. Manchmal ist das den Aufwand nicht wert, aber bei dem ohnehin gigantischen Aufwand der staatlichen Verteilungssysteme wäre eine fließender Übergang zwischen ALGII und Arbeit, von der man Leben kann, ein Klacks.



> Auch muss man verhindern, dass Unternehmen über diesen Weg Lohnkosten sparen wollen. Ich wette mit dir, es würden sonst noch viel mehr Löhne in manchen Branchen genau auf solch ein Level gesetzt werden, dass das Amt den Lohn auf ein Niveau X fördert, anstatt dass man den Lohn für Niveau X selber zahlt und eine Abhängigkeit vom Amt vermeidet.



Siehst du? Genau das sind Grenzeffekte. Wenn du mit maximal 50% Anrechung arbeitest und so einen Quatsch wie "exakt 450 Euro" Jobs streichst, wirst du auch das los. Und du wirst nie verhindern, dass Unternehmen auf alle nur erdenklichen Arten Lohnkosten sparen. Das klappt nur im Sozialismus. Aber du kannst verhindern, dass es am Markt eine Schwelle gibt, dicht über der quasi gar keine Arbeit angeboten wird, sodass Millionen von Leuten ohne naheliegende Aufstiegsmöglichkeit darunter gefangen sind.



> Wenn es mit der Digitalisierung und Automatisierung so weitergeht, wird es generell fast nur noch spezielle Jobs geben... Der Rest fällt hinten runter.



Es muss noch verdammt viel, viel, viel, viel weiter automatisiert werden, bis es keine Friseure, Regalauffüller, Verkäufer, Kellner, Köche, Kassierer, Lieferanten etc. mehr gibt. Und überall, wo etwas mehr Geld im Spiel ist, halten sich bis heute manuelle Anachronismen, die mit mehr besserverdienenden Spezialisten noch bestärkt werden - von der Stilberaterin in der Boutique über den Bankangestellten, der dir die Scheine händisch zählt bis hin zum Autoverkäufer, der seit 20 Jahren durch ein vernünftiges Online-System ersetzt werden könnte, es aber auch in 20 Jahren noch nicht sein wird. Das alles sind Jobs, die wenig Qualifikation voraussetzen und Menschen nur wegen ihrer Flexiblität und Feinfühligkeit bei mechanischen Arbeiten oder sogar ausschließlich wegen ihrer Menschlichkeit genutzt werden. Nichts, wofür jemals irgendwer viel Lohn zahlen würde, aber auch etwas, was der Besserverdiener als Dienstleistung wünscht. Und entweder degradierst du solche Leute zu Billigsklaven, was über kurz oder lang in soziale Unruhen mündest, oder du beteiligst sie am Einkommen der Besserverdiener. Und weil das über Selbstorganisation erfahrungsgemäß nur eingeschränkt funktioniert, Geld ist eben nicht nur Reichtum sondern auch Macht, muss sich einfach mal eingestehen, dass es für unsere Vision einer künftigen Gesellschaft ein staatlich unterstützter Niedriglohnsektor unvermeidbar ist.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Sowohl bei der Miete, als auch bei der Grundsteuer gab es Einigungen:



Einigungen zwischen Politikern und Leuten mit viel Geld...




Poulton schrieb:


> Apropos: Ich empfehle jeden mal ein Blick in "Baugenehmigungen, Baufertigstellungen - Lange Reihen" des Statistisches Bundesamtes zu werfen. Schon während der ersten Amtszeit von Willy Brandt gab es mehr Baugenehmigungen und es entstanden mehr neue Wohnungen, als in der gesamten bisherigen Zeit der Kanzlerschaft von Merkel oder auch nur einer Amtszeit eines anderen Bundeskanzlers vor oder nach ihm. Zumal es sich auch noch in der Struktur von dem was heute gebaut unterschied - "normale" Mietwohnungen vs Luxuswohnung für die Dekadenz. Dazu auch noch Gesetze gegen Bodenspekulation und Mietwucher.



Ich glaube, damals war noch etwas mehr Bauland frei und unter den Bauten, die da drauf gestellt wurden, leidet manch Mieter bis heute.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer richtig viel Geld hat, schaufelt das sowieso woanders. Vor allem weil man dank EU mittlerweile überall sein kann. Es reicht wenn ich über 6 Monate im Jahr im anderen EU-Land bin um dort meine Steuern zu zahlen. Madeira z.B.
> Und wer viel Geld hat, hat meist auch viel mehr Spielraum.



Es wird endlich Zeit, das internationaler Kapitalverkehr mit Abgaben belegt wird. Hat man seine Arbeitskraft, ist man auf die Möglichkeiten beschränkt, die sich im Umkreis von ein paar Kilometern ergeben. Hat man einen Betrieb, muss man mit dem Leben, was es in der Region gibt. Hat man einen Acker, muss man das Zeug, das drauf wächst, irgendwie loswerden. Aber der, der Geld hat, der kann sich global die Rosinen rauspicken.  
Da braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn das System Ungleichheit produziert.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich war im Hartz4-Bezug, allerdings kurzfristig und das meist mit einer Nebentätigkeit die zwar Einkommen erzielt hat, aber nicht viel und nicht gleichmäßig.
> Daher ja, diese Sachen kannte ich nicht.
> Die Spinnen doch. 2,5h Pendelzeit für eine Vollzeitstelle? Wenn da noch Überstunden dazu kommen (kann ja passieren) dann ist man 12h unterwegs insgesamt.



Die 2,5 h gelten eigentlich nur für Jobs bis 6 h, sonst 2h, aber Richtlinien und Praxis ...
... 
...
Drücken wir es mal so aus:
"Grundsätzlich ist ein zumutbarer Arbeitsweg gegeben, wenn eine Strecke von 180 Kilometern zurückgelegt werden muss. "

Man beachte hierbei auch, dass der Besitz eines KFZs vom Jobcenter als unnötig/Luxus erachtet wird. Wir sprechen also im Worst Case von 180 km mit öffentlichen, was selbst bei einer günstig gelegenen ICE-Trasse inkl. Nahverkehr schnell 2-3 Stunden PRO Richtung sind.

Das sind die Probleme, für die Geringverdiener eine Lösung finden müssen, ehe sie die Klappe für mehr Lohn aufmachen, Home Office fordern oder in die Selbstständigkeit gehen oder irgend einen anderen deiner zahlreichen "Vorschläge" zur Verbesserung ihrer Situation umsetzen können. Packen sie ihre Prioritäten irgendwo anders hin, als vom Jobcenter verlangt, stehen sie nämlich binnen weniger Wochen ohne alles dar, in einigen Fällen auch ohne Wohnung.



> Das es da so bescheuert geregelt ist, hab ich jetzt nicht gewusst.



Und das ist noch die Spitze des Eisbergs, denn in aller Regel gibt es in der Nähe derartiger Jobs ja genug andere Jobcenter-Opfer, sodass sich die meisten dem Zwang zum Langstreckenpendeln noch entziehen können. Viel schlimmer ist, wieviel Zeit mit diesen und anderen Zwangsmaßnahmen draufgehen. Denn auch wenn man im Bewerbungsgespräch gleich mal damit rüber kommt, dass man Verkehrsbedingt ja frühestens ab 11:00 zuverlässig erscheinen könnte ("danke, ich finde die Tür selbst") - bewerben und die Bewerbung nachweisen muss man, zum Gespräch muss man und zumindest vor ein paar Jahren hatte man auch noch gute Chancen, 4-6 Stunden pro Tag in irgend einer nutzlose JC-Maßnahme gefangen zu sein. Die Bezeichnung "Vollzeit Arbeitsloser" ist nicht weit hergeholt. Als Teilselbstständiger blieb mir das übelste noch erspart, aber öfters geht fürs Jobcenter und seine Drangsalierungen mehr Zeit drauf als für die Suche nach Stellen, die auch Sinn ergeben.

Alles nur wegen der deutschen Leit Neidkultur.

(hat eigentlich mal jemand aktuelle Zahlen gesehen, wie viel vom ALGII-Budget an die ALGII-Empfänger fließt und wieviel in Verwaltung, Maßnahmen, etc.? Vor 10 Jahren waren das mal fast 50%)



> Und bei den langen Pendelstrecken verschwenden die Leute zu viel Geld und verstopfen unsere Straßen etc. - ist weder gesund noch gut.



Ich möchte nicht wissen, wieviel Pendelei man in Deutschland allein durch Jobtauschs einsparen könnte, weil im Moment Elektriker A aus Düsburg, der 2014 eine Stelle suchte, in Düsseldorf arbeitet, während Elektriker B aus Düsseldorf, der 2015 nach Düsburg verdonnert wurde, in Gegenrichtung unterwegs ist...



> Pendler sind ja schon angepisst wenn sie auf Arbeit ankommen weil anstatt 15min radeln oder zu Fuß laufen haben die Leute 1h+ unterwegs verschwendet, mit Stau, Baustellen, Umleitungen und dem ganzen Spaß. So ein Arbeiter ist weder produktiv noch freundlich - da freut sich der Chef auch nicht.



Im Niedriglohnsektor ist das dem Chef egal. Die Aufgaben sind geistig so abstumpfend gehalten, die kannst du wütend, übermüdet, bekifft oder topfit machen - es kommt das gleiche bei rum, wenn du eine gewisse Grundgeschwindigkeit hast. Und die wird dir eingebleut oder du wirst ausgetauscht. Guck dir Regeleinräumer an, ruf bei 90% aller Hotlines durch, etc.. Es hat seinen Grund, dass die Leute ihre Arbeit mit der Motivation machen, mit der sie sie machen.



> kA warum das so geregelt wird, das sind ideale Voraussetzungen um "working poor" zu erschaffen



Wieso "kA"? Du formulierst den Grund doch vollständig aus. Das System HartzIV wurde gemäß der Wünsche von Unternehmern für "working" geschaffen und die Forderungen der Priveligierten nach "bloß niemandem etwas schenken" haben sichergestellt, dass alles andere als "poor" ausgeschlossen wurde. Erklärtes Ziel des Systems ist es, Leute zum arbeiten "zu motivieren" und erklärte Grundannahme unzähliger Populisten ist, dass jeder, der nicht längst arbeitet, gar nicht arbeiten will und nur durch Zwang motiviert werden kann und das er es nicht verdient, mehr als das Minimum dafür zu bekommen. Willkommen im "konservativen" Deutschland.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Naja diese Leute gehen nicht unbedingt wählen. Diese Leute sind politikverdrossen, trauen denen nicht mehr und gehen gar nicht mehr wählen.



Rate mal, wieso...
Diese Leute werden systematisch verarscht und haben in der Regel weder die Zeit noch -siehe Auftstiegschancen/Klassenverfestigung in Deutschland)- das Wissen, sich zumindest die besseren der Arschlöcher rauszupicken und eine Richtung vorzugeben.



> Und da sie nicht mehr wählen gehen, werden ihre Interessen von der Politik auch nicht berücksichtigt, ist auch richtig so. Die Politiker hören auf die, die sie unterstützen, mit denen zusammenarbeiten usw. - und das sind überwiegend Leute mit ordentlich Geld - entweder über eine Lobby oder halt immer selbst vor Ort, machen sich bemerkbar.
> 
> Ist also nicht mit Absicht, eher ein Nebeneffekt der aktuellen Politik.



Es ist die unabdingbare Folge eines Systems, in dem Geld alles und Menschen nur eine Ressource von vielen sind. Und genau darauf arbeitet die Politik seit Jahrzehnten absichtlich hin.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hast du aber in München alles auch.
> Nur dass da die Wohnungen noch ein Stück teurer sind.



In Berlin hat man aber weniger Bayern als in München


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Internationaler Kapitalverkehr mit Abgaben? Dann zahlen sie die Abgaben und weg ist das Geld und kommt nie wieder. Selbst wenn man bissige 33% von dem behält was da unversteuert ins Ausland geschoben wird, ist das einmalig und das Geld ist futsch. Keine Investitionen, keine Bankgeschäfte, keine Transaktionen mehr hier - alles wird außen herum gemacht. Und EU-weit lässt sich das nicht umsetzen.  Das ist auch Quatsch. Man sollte mehr Anreize für Investoren schaffen und mehr Anreize, das Geld hierher zu bewegen und nicht von hier weg. Dazu gehören auch niedrige Steuern. Manche Orte existieren praktisch nur weil sie extrem niedrige Steuern bieten und deswegen eine Existenzgrundlage haben. Madeira ist ein gutes Beispiel - eine abgelegene Insel die beschissen erreichbar ist, mit einer gefährlichen Landebahn und anderen Eigenheiten. Warum zieht es Leute dahin? Na weil sie massiv Geld sparen. Und da alles digital und online erledigt wird, kann man mittlerweile mit dem Laptop am Strand sitzen und Cocktails trinken während man Geld verdient und man ist genau so effizient wie vor Ort wo die Firma eigentlich steht.

Pendeln.. Ja, 2h für Vollzeit, aber das sind 2h die OHNE Baustellen, Umleitungen, die DB und andere Faktoren berechnet werden. Da wird nachgesehen - ah gugge mal, ICE braucht ne Stunde, dann noch 40min mit den Öffis und 15min warten, passt ja. Aber wehe da passt was nicht, da biste 3h unterwegs, zu spät für alles und wirst noch vom Chef zusammengefaltet - was fällt einem ein, zu spät zu kommen. So was würde ich nie annehmen. Da würde ich lieber irgendwo vor Ort putzen gehen und aufstocken bis ich was vernünftiges habe, als zu pendeln. Denn da kann das Jobcenter einen nicht rauswerfen, auch wenn es ein 450€-Job ist.
Vor allem kommen jetzt die Grünen stärker durch, die werden den Pendlern noch mal ordentlich in den Hintern treten - die verpesten uns die Luft und verstopfen alles ohne irgendwas produktives beizutragen. Wozu sollte man Menschen durch die Gegend karren wenn es nicht um irgendwas besonderes ist wie einen Spezialisten zum Einsatzort bringen? Wenn die schon eine feste Arbeitsstelle haben und es sieht so aus das es erstmal so weiter geht, dann sollte man auch näher dran wohnen. Da wird sich also was tun müssen, pendeln soll härter bestraft werden. 

Und ja, das Jobcenter hat mich damals mehr Zeit gekostet als die eigentlichen Bewerbungen ink. Bewerbungsgesprächen, pflegen von LinkedIn und Social Media und Kontakte knüpfen um einen Job bei einem ausländischen Unternehmen zu ergattern. Und das muss schon was heißen. Das sie Unterlagen verbummeln, selbst Termine versäumen (Kollege krank, Kollege im Urlaub, Kollege hat sich vom Hund beißen lassen, wir haben ihre Unterlagen nie erhalten [muss ich n verdammtes Selfie machen wenn ich die einreiche oder wat?!] und das geht endlos so weiter). 
In vielen Fällen verhindert das Jobcenter eine effektive Arbeitsaufnahme anstatt sie zu ermöglichen und die Gängelung wegen Hartz4 ist so dämlich - vor allem weil nichts digital erledigt werden kann. 

Und ja, Hartz4 wurde zwar überwiegend auf Unternehmen zugeschnitten und mit dem Zweck, die Leute irgendwie in die Arbeit zu stopfen, auch wenn sie sinnlos, unterbezahlt und komplett gegen die Qualifikation der Menschen ausgesucht wird. Aber das muss ja nicht so bleiben. Grundeinkommen scheint hier nicht zu klappen, geht nicht voran, es müssen also irgendwelche Lösungen her für das System - es kostet den Staat zu viel und sorgt für soziale Probleme. 

Übrigens mag es kein Chef wenn seine Angestellten so motiviert sind wie sein Türstopper. Selbst bei absolut anspruchslosen Jobs bringt das Probleme - Leute machen krank, machen blau, machen sonstwas auf Arbeit und alle sind genervt.  Nur zufriedene und motivierte Arbeiter bringen das Unternehmen nach vorne. 
Bei Beamten ist das anders, die müssen sich nicht besonders anstrengen oder motiviert sein, sie sind sicher und haben an sich keinen Leistungsdruck. Denen kann alles egal sein, das sieht man auch - gerade wie im Jobcenter mit den Leuten umgegangen wird. Da ist keiner motiviert.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Manche Orte existieren praktisch nur weil sie extrem niedrige Steuern bieten und deswegen eine Existenzgrundlage haben. Madeira ist ein gutes Beispiel



Yeah, klar. Last alle einen auf Steuerparadies machen und Cocktailsschlürfen. Ist ja auch so einfach:
1) erheben die niedrigsten Steuern von allen. genauso ... wie das ... alle anderen machen?
2) finde eine Volkswirtschaft oder Sammlung der gleichen, die mindestens 100000mal größer ist, deren Gewinne du via Schritt 1 ins eigene Land längst. Für Deutschland würde sich da ggf. die Andromeda-Galaxie anbieten, wir müssen nur noch rausfinden, wie niedrig deren Steuersätze sind.



> So was würde ich nie annehmen. Da würde ich lieber irgendwo vor Ort putzen gehen und aufstocken bis ich was vernünftiges habe, als zu pendeln. Denn da kann das Jobcenter einen nicht rauswerfen, auch wenn es ein 450€-Job ist.



Natürlich kann das Jobcenter das. Du kannst nur solange aufstocken, wie du dich als arbeitssuchend meldest und solange bist du verpflichtet, zumutbare Angebote des Jobcenters anzunehmen. Entweder du lebst von 450 € OHNE aufstocken -have fun mit der Miete- oder du pendelst 2h, wenn das Jobcenter das will. Eine andere Option ist im deutschen "Unterstützungs"System nicht vorgesehen.
(Inoffizieller Ausweg ist halt, wie beschrieben, den vom Jobcenter gewünschten Arbeitgeber davon überzeugen, dass er einen 2-h-Pendler gar nicht will. Aber damit verstößt man eigentlich schon gegen seine Mitwirkungspflicht bei der Jobsuche.)



> Vor allem kommen jetzt die Grünen stärker durch, die werden den Pendlern noch mal ordentlich in den Hintern treten - die verpesten uns die Luft und verstopfen alles ohne irgendwas produktives beizutragen. Wozu sollte man Menschen durch die Gegend karren wenn es nicht um irgendwas besonderes ist wie einen Spezialisten zum Einsatzort bringen? Wenn die schon eine feste Arbeitsstelle haben und es sieht so aus das es erstmal so weiter geht, dann sollte man auch näher dran wohnen. Da wird sich also was tun müssen, pendeln soll härter bestraft werden.



Meine Rede. Bin schon lange dafür, dass die Abgabenlast derart massiv von Arbeit auf Energie/Verkehr verlagert wird, dass es eine Familie mit einem Job im Umkreis besser dasteht, als mit zwei Jobs in 200 km Entfernung in verschiedene Richtungen. Und das in diesem Zuge auch Unternehmen lieber eine 75% Stelle in München und eine 75% Stelle in Berlin schaffen, anstatt einen 110%-Burn-Outler dreimal die Woche dazwischen fliegen zu lassen.



> Und ja, das Jobcenter hat mich damals mehr Zeit gekostet als die eigentlichen Bewerbungen ink. Bewerbungsgesprächen, pflegen von LinkedIn und Social Media und Kontakte knüpfen um einen Job bei einem ausländischen Unternehmen zu ergattern. Und das muss schon was heißen. Das sie Unterlagen verbummeln, selbst Termine versäumen (Kollege krank, Kollege im Urlaub, Kollege hat sich vom Hund beißen lassen, wir haben ihre Unterlagen nie erhalten [muss ich n verdammtes Selfie machen wenn ich die einreiche oder wat?!] und das geht endlos so weiter).
> In vielen Fällen verhindert das Jobcenter eine effektive Arbeitsaufnahme anstatt sie zu ermöglichen und die Gängelung wegen Hartz4 ist so dämlich - vor allem weil nichts digital erledigt werden kann.



Digital hätte bei mir nicht viel geholfen. Die ganzen Unterlagen zusammenzustellen war zeitaufwendig, die Erklärungen bei der Selbstständigkeit war aufwendig und vor allem die Maßnahmen und Forderungen waren extrem zeitaufwendig. Aber das eigentliche Einreichen ging recht flott und auch die Termine wurden bei mir so gelegt, dass nur wenig Wartezeit entstand. Mit der gleichen Bürokratie digital hätte ich vielleicht 2-3 h pro Halbjahr gespart - aber 90% der Bürokratie hätte man sich einfach sparen können. Ich habe rund 3 cm Bescheide pro Jahr angesammelt und das Amd leistet sich nicht das dickste Papier...



> Und ja, Hartz4 wurde zwar überwiegend auf Unternehmen zugeschnitten und mit dem Zweck, die Leute irgendwie in die Arbeit zu stopfen, auch wenn sie sinnlos, unterbezahlt und komplett gegen die Qualifikation der Menschen ausgesucht wird. Aber das muss ja nicht so bleiben. Grundeinkommen scheint hier nicht zu klappen, geht nicht voran, es müssen also irgendwelche Lösungen her für das System - es kostet den Staat zu viel und sorgt für soziale Probleme.



Mittlerweile mache ich mir da keine Hoffnung mehr. Als HartzIV eingeführt wurde, war noch vieles offen - zunächst ging es um weniger Bürokratie durch Schaffung eines einheitlichen Systems statt der bisherigen Sammlung aus Arbeitslosengeld, -hilf, ABM, ...... DAS war auch eine gute Idee und die Höhe der Hilfe sollte evaluiert werden (wurde sie erst unter Schwarz Gelb...), die Sanktionen sowie überaupt Einschränkungen sollten evaluiert werden (wurden sie ... unter Schwarz Gelb) und die Maßnahmen sollten die Leute fit für bessere Jobs machen, vor allem aus Lehrangeboten bestehen (waren sie schon unter rot-grün nicht, danach wurde der schwarz-gelb-Stift angesetzt). Hätte man diese ganzen geplanten Detailkorrekturen in die richtige Richtung ausgeführt, wär was drauf geworden. Aber man mit jeder Runde wurde nur mehr auf den Armen rumgehackt und heute sind schon die Wörter so verbrannt, dass sich jeder Politiker mit sozialen Ambitionen nur noch radikal distanzieren will und die wirtschaftsnahen, die am System festhalten, werden es garantiert nicht sinnvoll weiterentwickeln.



> Übrigens mag es kein Chef wenn seine Angestellten so motiviert sind wie sein Türstopper. Selbst bei absolut anspruchslosen Jobs bringt das Probleme - Leute machen krank, machen blau, machen sonstwas auf Arbeit und alle sind genervt.  Nur zufriedene und motivierte Arbeiter bringen das Unternehmen nach vorne.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Natürlich macht das Probleme, aber die Probleme hat nicht der Chef, sondern der Abteilungsleiter. Und einem Unternehmen, dass mehrheitlich auf 450-€-Kräfte setzt, ist der Leiter ein 2k-Brutto-Würstchen, das halt im Monatsryhtmus ausgetauscht wird, während alle anderen nach ner Woche fliegen, wenn sie sich falsch verhalten. Theoretisch könnte man zwar zu dem Schluss kommen, dass es effizienter wäre, motivierte und langfristig bleibende Mitarbeiter zu haben, aber Billigjobber sind einfach so billig, dass 10% mehr davon einzustellen keine wertvollen Stunden des gut bezahlten Jobs wert ist und außerdem wirst du viele niedere Tätigkeiten nie nenneswerte Leute finden, die die Tätigkeit mögen. Und es gibt zwar Menschen, die jeden Job motiviert machen, wenn die Kohle stimmt, aber die wollen sehr, sehr, sehr viel mehr. Der Unterschied zwischen scheiß und mittelmäßigen Arbeitsbedingungen liegt bei Motivation und Arbeitnehmerbindung also nahe null. Sehr gute Bedingungen könnten was ändern, wären aber zunächst sehr viel teurer und, wie gesagt, der Chef müsste sich überhaupt erstmal um die Fußabtreter kümmern, um dieses bestenfalls-Nullsummenspiel zu starten. Macht er aber nicht und primär ist er sowieso auf Gewinn aus, da sind Scheißbedinungen und rotierende Billigarbeitskräfte die beste Lösung. Nicht ohne Grund ist in einigen Firmen trotz konstantem Arbeitsaufkommen Zeitarbeit standard.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens mag es kein Chef wenn seine Angestellten so motiviert sind wie sein Türstopper. Selbst bei absolut anspruchslosen Jobs bringt das Probleme - Leute machen krank, machen blau, machen sonstwas auf Arbeit und alle sind genervt.  Nur zufriedene und motivierte Arbeiter bringen das Unternehmen nach vorne.


Das kann man u.a. mit angemessenen Löhnen und der Schaffung eines guten Betriebsklimas. Leider gibt es genug Arbeitgeber denen das egal ist.
Besonders in den Branchen wo es keine Gewerkschaften gibt.


----------



## matty2580 (22. Juni 2019)

Im Osten gibt es so gut wie keine Gewerkschaften mehr.
Und auch im Westen gibt es große Gebiete wo die Gewerkschaften schon lange nicht mehr handlungsfähig sind.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das kann man u.a. mit angemessenen Löhnen und der Schaffung eines guten Betriebsklimas. Leider gibt es genug Arbeitgeber denen das egal ist.
> Besonders in den Branchen wo es keine Gewerkschaften gibt.



In Branchen wo Fachkräftemangel real ist (ich kann persönlich nur von IT sprechen weil ich selbst sowie praktisch alle engeren Freunde und Kollegen drin stecken) ist das üblich.
Bei mir ist das üblich das ich einfach freie Tage kurz vorher nehmen kann (hab 1 Woche vor Pfingsten angefragt ob ich 5 Tage aufm Festival rumeiern kann, spontann - jo, geht klar, bleib halt halbwegs erreichbar aufm Smartphone um Arbeit auf Kollegen verteilen zu können), ich kann mir meine Arbeitszeit überwiegend selbst aussuchen, ich kann entscheiden ob ich ins Office fliegen will oder nicht. Pflichtmeetings machen rund 1,5h in der Woche aus und wenn ich die vom Smartphone aus am See mitnehme während ich da rumliege, hat auch keiner was dagegen.  So was hilft beim Betriebsklima. Klar gibt es Sachen wo man halt durchzieht, z.B. 12h auf Events ackern und das über mehrere Tage, aber das war bislang immer geil - auch wenn man danach kaputt ist. Auch mit Kollegen kommt man gut klar, weil es alles Nerds sind, weil man gemeinsame Interessen hat und allgemein vom Chef und Abteilungsleiter motiviert wird, weil sie einem auch helfen. Dafür erhalten alle mehr als die besagten 2000€ Brutto, auch das Fußvolk.
So schafft man ein erfolgreiches Unternehmen welches ordentlich wachsen kann. Da steht man dazu, trägt gerne Klamotten mit dem Firmenlogo und arbeitet ordentlich. Bei einem schlechten Job arbeitet man genau so wie man bezahlt und behandelt wird, entsprechend kommt das Unternehmen nie voran. 

Und ich hoffe mal die Leute werden hier endlich umziehen wie die Amis. Möbelierte Wohnungen und Häuser tragen dazu bei das die Umzugskosten und Aufwand halbwegs überschaubar bleiben und die Leute sollten allgemein flexibler werden. Der moderne Arbeitsmarkt verlangt flexible Verträge, befristet - weil es oft um Projekte geht, teils internationale Projekte, ich befürworte diese eigentlich. Aber nicht prekäre Verträge, sondern hochbezahlte befristete Verträge wo man hinterher noch sagen kann - jo, ich kann mir noch 3-6 Monate locker vom Gewinn abziehen und da bleibt immer noch was hängen.  Man muss sich an den Markt anpassen.

P.S. Gewerkschaften passen nur in einige Bereiche, aber bei weitem nicht mehr überall.
Wie willste z.B. bei uns eine Gewerkschaft aufstellen, wo die Hälfte der Leute nach Israelischem Recht angestellt ist und die andere Hälfte nach den lokalen Gesetzen der jeweiligen Länder (und davon haben wir über 10 wo die Leute sitzen). Wie soll das gehen? Vor allem ohne die Mitarbeiter im Ausland zu bevorteilen oder gar zu benachteiligen? 
Ich halte Gewerkschaften nicht für die beste Lösung.
Lösungen wie sie Facebook oder Google für die Mitarbeiter anbietet sind wesentlich besser. Die brauchen auch keine Gewerkschaft da drüben, die werden sowieso recht gut behandelt und bezahlt. Das ist unsere Zukunft.
Gewerkschaft heißt immer - auf Konfrontationskurs sein mit der Firmenleitung.  Lieber an der Firma beteiligt sein (Aktien z.B.) und einfach eine geile Versorgung bekommen, diverse Boni usw. Es wird aktuell umgesetzt, in verschiedenen Formen. Nur hier eher selten, was ich nicht verstehe.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Im Osten gibt es so gut wie keine Gewerkschaften mehr.
> Und auch im Westen gibt es große Gebiete wo die Gewerkschaften schon lange nicht mehr handlungsfähig sind.


Wobei es da mittlerweile eine Initiative im Bundesrat gibt, die Tarifbindung wieder zu erhöhen und dass es erleichtert wird, Tarifverträge für Allgemeinverbindlich zu erklären:  Bundesratdrucksache 212/19
Tarifbindung mit Schwindsucht und einige Bundeslaender, die was gegen die Rutschbahn nach unten tun wollen – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik



cryon1c schrieb:


> Internationaler Kapitalverkehr mit Abgaben? Dann zahlen sie die Abgaben und weg ist das Geld und kommt nie wieder. Selbst wenn man bissige 33% von dem behält was da unversteuert ins Ausland geschoben wird, ist das einmalig und das Geld ist futsch. Keine Investitionen, keine Bankgeschäfte, keine Transaktionen mehr hier - alles wird außen herum gemacht.


Hallo Herr Lindner... 
Der Kokolores wird einem seit 3 Jahrzehnten erzählt und gemacht, dass man ja keine Steuern erhöhen oder in der Höhe beibehalten sollte, weil dann das Kapital flüchtet, der Staat darf nicht intervenieren oder nur dann, wenn die Interessen der Banken und Versicherungen in Gefahr sind oder das man dieses oder jenes nicht machen sollte, weil dann das Kapital flüchtet. Die Folgen kennt man ja. Milliardengeschenke an die Wirtschaft, marode Infrastruktur und Investitionsstau, ein Staat der immer mehr zum Nachtwächterstaat verkommt und die Finanzkrise 2008, die bis heute nicht ausgestanden ist, weil man sich von dem neoliberalen und marktradikalen Schwachsinn nicht lösen will.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der moderne Arbeitsmarkt


Ist ein Scheissdreck und nichts weiter als ein Synonym zum weiteren  Abbau bestehender Regelungen, wie z.B. maximale wöchentliche Arbeitszeit  oder Ruhezeiten. Dafür machen die ganzen Lobbyverbände der Arbeitgeber  und Marktradikalen ja schon länger mobil, vorallem nachdem die schwarz-blaubraune Koalition in Österreich da was vorgemacht hatte.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe mal die Leute werden hier endlich umziehen wie die Amis.


Was in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten drastisch abgenommen hat:  Die Amerikaner werden sesshafter | Telepolis



> Die brauchen auch keine Gewerkschaft da drüben, die werden sowieso recht gut behandelt und bezahlt.


Stimmt. Die geben da drüben sogar ganz offen zu, dass sie Union Busting betreiben und Betriebsräte verhindern. Hierzulande wird das nur hinter vorgehalter Hand gemacht, weil das ein Straftatbestand nach Betriebsverfassungsgesetz ist.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2019)

Ich sehe bei mir in der Gegend auch NULL Stellen in meinem Fachbereich. Das was in den öffentlichen Listen bei Stepstone usw. landet, ist alles im Westen.

Alle jammern rum, sie würden niemanden finden, schreiben aber keine Stellen aus.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wobei es da mittlerweile eine Initiative im Bundesrat gibt, die Tarifbindung wieder zu erhöhen und dass es erleichtert wird, Tarifverträge für Allgemeinverbindlich zu erklären:  Bundesratdrucksache 212/19
> Tarifbindung mit Schwindsucht und einige Bundeslaender, die was gegen die Rutschbahn nach unten tun wollen – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik
> 
> 
> ...



Maroder Staat? Sehe ich nicht so, wir haben hier Geld wie Heu, überall werden Gewinne eingefahren, es wird auch ordentlich investiert (aber nicht in allen Bereichen) und allgemein geht es uns hier super.

Union Busting ist ein Thema, was aber die IT nicht betrifft. Welche Union aka Gewerkschaft wenn man eh für ein Projekt angeheuert hat? Begrenzt, dafür mit überdurchschnittlichem Lohn? Das Arbeitszeiten manchmal ausufern, das hat man hier auch MIT Gewerkschaften, das lässt sich nicht vermeiden. 
Was ist noch mal so schlimm dran wenn man ein Projekt in letzter Phase noch mal mit Überstunden anschiebt um die Deadline zu halten und ordentliche Boni bekommt dafür? Die decken locker die Überstunden ab. Gibt natürlich Firmen die das nicht so sehen, bei denen rennen die Leute aber auch weg. Wenn du auf dem Arbeitsmarkt begehrt bist, brauchst du keine Gewerkschaft. Du verhandelst deine Verträge selbst mit und legst fest wie weit du gehen willst. So wie jeder andere auch, NIEMAND arbeitet nach Tarif, schon gar nicht wenn ein Unternehmen mit 40 Mitarbeitern über 10+ Länder gestreckt ist, wie soll so was z.B. gehen? Wenn du ne Lösung hast, schlag sie vor, wäre mal interessant was da für ne Idee kommt die bei einem Startup angewendet werden kann z.B.

Und ja, die Amis werden sesshafter. Mit denen steigt aber auch die Zahl der "working poor" die sich dauerhaft an einem Ort ausbeuten lassen. Dazu sind die Löhne ausgeglichener, bis auf die Spezialisten und seltene Berufsgruppen die weiterhin fröhlich rumziehen - und gerade um die geht es auch hier. 
Bänker, Ärzte, ITler usw. werden mobiler (deswegen sind ja auch sehr viele Ärzte hier nicht Einheimische sondern Leute aus der ganzen EU). Bei den Amis reist man innerhalb der USA und vll noch Kanada&Mexiko, hier ists die gesamte EU. Die USA hat spezielle Bestimmungen für benachbarte Länder wo die Einreise etwas einfacher ist, wir haben halt komplett offene Grenzen hier. Und auch im Inland werden die Leute anfangen sich zu bewegen. Näher an die Arbeit ran. Schon allein um Work/Life Balance zu finden, um Zeit zu haben fürs leben, nicht nur fürs arbeiten.  Und Geld ist da nicht so wichtig. 

Was fehlt denn noch.. ach ja, Steuern. Durch die offene EU wird das mit den Steuern sehr lustig. Früher war das Kapital bewegen doch etwas schwerer, heutzutage fliegt man kurz rüber, registriert da was und kann dort alles abrechnen. Wir kommen in der EU doch nicht auf einen Nenner, jedes Land kocht ne eigene Suppe, egal worum es geht. Wir brauchen ja schon Jahre um Daten über Steuerbetrüger zu bekommen. Wie lange sollen wir dann warten bis es zu dem Thema "legale Steuervermeidung" dreht?)
Nicht nur Amazon ist schlau und rechnet hier keine Gewinne ab, obwohl es sie natürlich gibt. Den Trick haben mittlerweile ALLE gefunden die auch morgens ihren Kaffee finden können.  Ich finde das übrigens nicht schlimm. Kapital ist Privatbesitz, auch wenn es z.B. Anteile an einem Unternehmen sind wo Mitarbeiter dran hängen. Und mit dem Kapital kann man machen was man will. Man kann es dahin bringen wo man will. Länder die hohe Steuern durchdrücken, werden von Investoren und großen Firmen gemieden, während Länder wie Irland oder Steuerparadiese wie Madeira massiv Leute anziehen die über Kapital, Firmenanteile usw. verfügen. Weil die sich ungerne ausbeuten lassen. 
Wir sollten hier nicht meckern sondern uns an dem massiven Wachstum erfreuen. Und die, die nichts abbekommen davon - die sollten mal ihre Hintern hochheben und sich bewegen. Aktiv werden, politisch, gesellschaftlich etc. Und vor allem für sich selbst eine Entscheidung treffen wie sie leben wollen. Sich totarbeiten oder eben nicht. Einen Arbeitskult wie in Japan oder SüdKorea haben wir hier nicht, deswegen ist jeder mal dran mit Eier wachsen lassen.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> . Aktiv werden, politisch, gesellschaftlich etc.



Das wird mit dem Volksbegehren doch gerade gemacht.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, die Amis werden sesshafter. Mit denen  steigt aber auch die Zahl der "working poor" die sich dauerhaft an einem  Ort ausbeuten lassen.


Ja ne, ist klar. Als ob es davor  nicht auch schon working poor und bittere Armut gegeben hat. Der in den  60er Jahren unter Lyndon B. Johnson ins Leben gerufene War on Poverty  mit seinen sozialstaatlichen Programmen und damit verbunden auch  Umverteilungen, hat dafür gesorgt, dass noch während der 60er Jahren die Zahl der  Armen von 1/4 der Gesamtbevölkerung auf 1/8 gesunken ist. Aber  Umverteilung ist natürlich was ganz böses. Wie kann  man nur...



> Und mit dem Kapital kann man machen was man will.


Sozialstaatsprinzip, Sozialpflichtigkeit des Eigentums... Aber ich vergaß: Böse Verfassung, pfui. Schnell streichen, nicht dass man, obwohl es schon 70 Jahre drin steht, noch den sagenumwobenen Ritter des Kapital und seine Tafelrunde verschreckt.  



> Und die, die nichts abbekommen davon - die sollten mal ihre Hintern hochheben und sich bewegen.


Bornierter und überheblicher ging es nicht? 
Christoph Butterwegge ueber soziale Gerechtigkeit | hr-iNFO | Deutschland 2019 - Wir hoeren Dich
Soziale Ungleichheit: Armut, Reichtum, Ungleichheit - Politik - Tagesspiegel



DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird mit dem Volksbegehren doch gerade gemacht.


Jehova!


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das wird mit dem Volksbegehren doch gerade gemacht.



Ich schrieb bereits das es sich gegen die falschen Ziele richtet. 
Man greift den Markt an, man greift erfolgreiche Unternehmen an die hier investieren und natürlich Gewinne erwarten.
Anstatt die wirklichen Probleme anzugehen - und zwar persönlich. Das eigene Einkommen, die Zeitverteilung (Arbeitszeit, Pendelzeit, alles was halt mit Work/Life Balance zu tun hat) und viel mehr. 
Die verdienen knapp über dem Mindestlohn, wollen aber in der einer der teuersten Städte leben die boomt und anstatt den eigenen Lohn zu erhöhen, versuchen sie die Kosten zu drücken und Firmen schaden die uns hochwertigen Wohnraum anbieten. Noch dümmer geht es nicht. 

@Poulton

Ja klar working poor gab es immer, aber die Zahl von denen steigt, sie fällt nicht. Es gibt viele Gründe warum die Amis sich weniger bewegen. Unter anderem sinkende Lohnunterschiede. Wenn man etwa das gleiche am Ende hat, warum sollte man sich dafür noch bewegen? 
Und Sozialstaat blah würg, denkst du wirklich Investoren interessieren sich dafür? Speziell Investoren aus dem Ausland? Frag mal die Chinesen die hier Wohnungen kaufen, was sie sich unter dem Sozialstaatsprinzip verstehen, die erzählen dir da mal was. Vergiss nicht, wir haben Grenzen geöffnet und Kapital aus aller Welt reingelassen. Da sollte man nicht erwarten das sie sich hier an alles halten was sie nicht mal kennen. Die befolgen nur das nötigste an Gesetzen - was sie halt müssen. Und andere Firmen kennen es und umgehen es - ganz legal. Firma operiert hier, meldet die Gewinne aber woanders, versteuert die woanders, wir sehen davon 0,nix.  Ist nicht verboten. Problem damit?

In der aktuellen Welt ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Die Sozialsysteme sorgen maximal fürs überleben, für was anderes reicht das nicht. Deswegen sind die überwiegend egal.  Wenn es für dich überheblich klingt - ändere doch was.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich schrieb bereits das es sich gegen die falschen Ziele richtet.
> Man greift den Markt an, man greift erfolgreiche Unternehmen an die hier investieren und natürlich Gewinne erwarten.


Erfolgreiche, gewinnorienterite, korrupte Unternehmen?
"UEber 30 Milliarden Euro": Mafia waescht Geld mit deutschen Immobilien - n-tv.de


cryon1c schrieb:


> Anstatt die wirklichen Probleme anzugehen - und zwar persönlich. Das eigene Einkommen, die Zeitverteilung (Arbeitszeit, Pendelzeit, alles was halt mit Work/Life Balance zu tun hat) und viel mehr.


Ich stelle mir jetzt grade bildlich vor, wie du vor einem Rentner oder körperlich arbeitsunfähigen, der auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen ist, genau das vordudelst, was du hier geschrieben hast. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Die verdienen knapp über dem Mindestlohn, wollen aber in der einer der teuersten Städte leben die boomt und anstatt den eigenen Lohn zu erhöhen, versuchen sie die Kosten zu drücken und Firmen schaden die uns hochwertigen Wohnraum anbieten. Noch dümmer geht es nicht.


Achso, weil Gut- und Durchschnittsverdiener keinen Grund haben, sich über irrational hohe Mieten zu beschweren. Soso...


cryon1c schrieb:


> Firma operiert hier, meldet die Gewinne aber woanders, versteuert die woanders, wir sehen davon 0,nix.  Ist nicht verboten. Problem damit?


Öhm, ja?


cryon1c schrieb:


> In der aktuellen Welt ist jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich. Die Sozialsysteme sorgen maximal fürs überleben, für was anderes reicht das nicht. Deswegen sind die überwiegend egal.  Wenn es für dich überheblich klingt - ändere doch was.


Wenn Sozialsysteme so egal sind, warum kosten sie dann jährlich Milliarden? 
Die Sozialsysteme hierzulande sorgen dafür, dass wir hier keine Zustände, wie in den USA haben. Arm, krank, alt? Pech gehabt...


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

Auch wenn von 2012 und man etwas Zeit mitbringen sollte: Prof. Dr. Heinz-Josef Bontrup - Auswüchse des Finanzkapitalismus 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich schrieb bereits das es sich gegen die falschen Ziele richtet.


Dann geh doch nach drüben.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Geh doch nach drüben - da müsste ich erstmal ein Visum bekommen, auch wenn man ein unabhängiges Einkommen hat, lassen die USA nicht jeden einfach so rein  Müsste mich eigentlich einlesen was es für Möglichkeiten gibt für digitale Nomaden da drüben.  Ernsthaft.
Die USA hat viele Probleme, aber auch viele Vorteile wenn man nicht komplett doof ist.

@Two-Face 

Jaja jetzt kommt wieder die böse böse Korruptionskeule geflogen. Sind die Deutsche Wohnen, Vonovia usw. direkt in diese Geschäfte involviert? Wenn ja, hab ich davon nix mitbekommen. Trotzdem will man denen ans Leder, einfach weil sie den freien Markt nutzen. 

Und warum sind das irrational hohe Mieten?
Da ist nichts irrational. Gute Lage kostet nun mal und die Wohnungsknappheit in den Städten erhöht den Preis auch. Berlin ist übrigens immer noch billig. London, Paris und andere Hauptstädte nicht weit weg von uns kosten wesentlich mehr wenn man sich da einmieten will. 

Und ich habe EXTRA geschrieben - Arbeiter die knapp über dem Mindestlohn sind, die sich nicht um ihre Arbeitsbedingungen, kurze Arbeitswege und allgemein Work/Life Balance kümmern und du kommst mir mit Rentnern und Sozialhilfeempfängern? Verfehlt, setzen, 6. 
Das es denen nicht schmeckt, weiß ich auch - aber die, die arbeiten und trotzdem nix nach Hause bringen, aber wesentliche Ausgaben haben für die Arbeitswege usw. - die sollten sich mal langsam bewegen und sich selbst (jeder für sich) um alles kümmern. Und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen Volksbegehren gegen einzelne Firmen oder Bereiche vorgehen um hier den Markt zu ruinieren. Sondern dafür das sie nicht knapp über der Armutsgrenze leben (die übrigens ohne die Mietausgaben berechnet wird) und dafür noch etliche Stunden pro Woche pendeln. 
In den USA ist es für die working poor kaum möglich sich zu wehren, hier ist es wesentlich einfacher, daher wundert es mich warum sich immer noch so viele ausbeuten lassen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Welche Union aka Gewerkschaft wenn man eh für ein Projekt angeheuert hat? Begrenzt, dafür mit überdurchschnittlichem Lohn?


Das sind abhängig Beschäftigte aus der Gruppe AT oder ÜT. Die sind weder etwas sonderlich neues, noch haben sie je einen nennenswerten Anteil der abhängig Beschäftigten gestellt, tun es auch derzeit nicht und werden es auch in Zukunft nicht. Wenn es überhaupt Beschäftigte in dem jeweiligen Unternehmen sind. Vermutlich sogar nur bestellte externe Spezialisten bzw. spezialisierte Firmen, die es auch schon vor der  Agenda 2010 gab und die deswegen auch in dem Bereich überflüssig wie ein Kropf ist.


----------



## DKK007 (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ich habe EXTRA geschrieben - Arbeiter die knapp über dem Mindestlohn sind, die sich nicht um ihre Arbeitsbedingungen, kurze Arbeitswege und allgemein Work/Life Balance kümmern und du kommst mir mit Rentnern und Sozialhilfeempfängern? Verfehlt, setzen, 6.



Wenn du so gut darin bist Jobs zu finden, dann zeige mir mal einen Job im Bereich IT-Forensik / Ermittlungen in Sachsen. Im Optimalfall ab 2500€ Netto. 
Erfahrungen mit XWays und Cellebrite UFED vorhanden. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> versuchen sie die Kosten zu drücken und Firmen schaden die uns hochwertigen Wohnraum anbieten. Noch dümmer geht es nicht.



Ich will keinen hochwertigen Wohnraum. Es geht darum überhaupt irgendwo unterzukommen. 
Im Urlaub reicht mir im  Hotel auch ein Bett und WLAN aus.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn du so gut darin bist Jobs zu finden, dann zeige mir mal einen Job im Bereich IT-Forensik / Ermittlungen in Sachsen.



(Junior) Consultant (m/w/d) Cyber Forensic & Incident Response in Leipzig | XING Jobs

Bitte sehr. 
IT-Forensik/Cybercrime. Leipzig, also Sachsen. Die Anzeige ist recht frisch (4 Tage alt) und es gab insgesamt 3 davon - wird also länger gesucht. 
Berufseinsteiger, zahlen also eher bescheiden, ist halt keine Senior-Stelle. Aber sie gibt es.
Und wenn ich auf LinkedIn noch rumsuche, finde ich bestimmt noch 5-10 davon. 

Es gibt für alles und jeden einen Job, aber man sollte bereit sein, auch dahin zu ziehen wenn sie remote nicht anbieten (was bei der Abteilung wohl auch nie der Fall sein wird, allein der Sicherheit wegen).

Edit: sehe gerade, Consultant - also viel Spaß beim rumeiern quer durch die Botanik, aber hat alles Vor&Nachteile.
Edit2: Ob sie dir 2500€ Netto (also mindestens 3500€ Brutto, je nach dem was für Steuerklasse usw. dranklebt) bieten, mussu die fragen. Sollte bei der Position aber drin sein ohne Überstunden.

Und ich will einen hochwertigen, energiesparsamen Wohnraum. Für alle, nicht nur für mich. Ich kenne hier in Leipzig noch Häuser wo mit Kohle und Holzpellets usw. geheizt wird. Ist oldschool, hat Charme, aber in der Großstadt ist das n wenig unpassend. Qualmen sollte man in der freien Natur wo man genug Platz und kaum Nachbarn hat. 
Im arbeitsbedingten Einsatz auf Events reicht mit auch ein Hostel und WLAN brauch ich nicht mal weil unlimited LTE, im Urlaub kann ich auch zelten (Festivals & co.) aber daheim will ich was haben wo ich mich wohl fühle, vor allem weil das mit Home Office verbunden ist. Wenn man also den Großteil der Zeit daheim ist, will man auch Qualität und n wenig Luxus.


----------



## Two-Face (22. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> @Two-Face
> 
> Jaja jetzt kommt wieder die böse böse Korruptionskeule geflogen. Sind die Deutsche Wohnen, Vonovia usw. direkt in diese Geschäfte involviert? Wenn ja, hab ich davon nix mitbekommen. Trotzdem will man denen ans Leder, einfach weil sie den freien Markt nutzen.


Diese Betriebe sind auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtet.
Was das bedeutet, sieht man gut in München. Ich weiß, nicht deine Stadt, da kennst du dich nicht aus.
Aber ich.
Man hatte hier früher reichlich Sozialwohnungen, die sich praktisch jeder leisten konnte. Geringverdiener, Studenten, Rentner, Pflegebedürftige. Was ist passiert? Söder, Seehofer und Regierung haben alle diese Wohnung nacheinander abgestoßen. Wohnungen für alle wurden Wohnungen für ein paar wenige. Alten und Plfegebedürftigen ohne große andere Bleibechance, die in ihrer Wohnung schon seit Jahrzehnten leben wurde und wird per Eigenbedarfanmeldung gekündigt.
Bis heute wird drüber gestritten, ob das überhaupt rechtmäßig war. 
Sowohl Söder als auch Seehofer mussten sich dafür schon mal verantworten. Bei der letzten Bayernwahl hat die CSU jedenfalls eine Klatsche kassiert, u.a. deswegen.
Seither bauen Investoren Wohnungen nicht für Gering-, nicht für Durchschnitts-, nicht ein mal for Gutverdiener. Nö, sondern für richtige Top-Verdiener, reiche Bonzen von überall her. Sozialer Wohnungsbau? Mitnichten. 
Die Privatwirtschaft baut - oh, welch Überraschung - für die Zahlungskräftigeren unter uns. Und das sind halt nunmal keine Putzfrauen oder Krankenpfleger. 
Was Privatisierung anrichten kann, hast du selber in Berlin zwischenzeitig bei der Wasserversorgung beobachten können. Oder bei der Deutschen Bahn. Oder der Bundeswehr. Oder der Telekom. Usw, usf...

700€ für eine kleine Studentenbude halte ich nicht für billig. Und ist mir aufgefallen, dass du noch gar keinen, aber überhaupt keinen einzigen Beweis erbracht hast, dass die Wohnungsunternehmen für bessere Lebensbedingungen sorgen. Ein totales Gerücht, dass du hier verbreitest. Allein wenn ich mir angucke, was bei Vonvia schon Sammeklagen wegen desolater Wasserversorgung eingegangen sind...

Dass Firmen doch tatsächlich das Allgemeinwohl im Bilde haben, also wie naiv muss man sein...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ich habe EXTRA geschrieben - Arbeiter die knapp über dem Mindestlohn sind, die sich nicht um ihre Arbeitsbedingungen, kurze Arbeitswege und allgemein Work/Life Balance kümmern und du kommst mir mit Rentnern und Sozialhilfeempfängern? Verfehlt, setzen, 6.


Natürlich komme ich mit Rentnern und Sozialhilfeempfängern, mit was denn sonst?
Dass sind die, die maßgeblich unter dem Mietwahnsinn zu leiden haben, dir aber bisher geflissentlich am Arsch vorbei genangen sind.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das es denen nicht schmeckt, weiß ich auch - aber die, die arbeiten und trotzdem nix nach Hause bringen, aber wesentliche Ausgaben haben für die Arbeitswege usw. - die sollten sich mal langsam bewegen und sich selbst (jeder für sich) um alles kümmern. Und zwar nicht mit irgendwelchen Volksbegehren gegen einzelne Firmen oder Bereiche vorgehen um hier den Markt zu ruinieren.


Och, die armen Wohnungsgesellschaften mit ihrem Milliardenumsätzen und reichen Vorständen...
Mann, da kommen mir gleich die Tränen. Wo ist denn nur meine Violine hingekommen? Ach stimmt, die is so klein, dass ich sie wieder nicht finden kann, sonst würde ich jetzt gleich eine Melodie auf diese von den ganzen schlimmen, protestierenden Geringverdienern gebeutelten Milliardenkonzernen anstimmen...

Aaaaalter.
Manchmal frag' ich mich schon echt...


----------



## Poulton (22. Juni 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass Firmen doch tatsächlich das Allgemeinwohl im Bilde haben, also wie naiv muss man sein...


Da hilft schon ein Blick in die Gesetze für Aktiengesellschaften. Der Vorstand ist dazu verpflichtet so zu handeln, dass größtmöglicher Umsatz erzielt wird, nicht größtmögliches Allgemeinwohl. Ansonsten kann man ihm Seitens der Aktionäre noch ans Leder.


----------



## cryon1c (22. Juni 2019)

Jeder Betrieb ist auf Gewinnmaximierung ausgerichtet. 
Jeder versucht die Kosten zu senken und die Gewinne zu erhöhen. 
Erzähle das mal Samsung, Apple, Sony, Telekom oder meinetwegen Lidl. 

Und die Wohnungen die von Vonovia hergerichtet werden (spricht komplett durchmodernisiert) haben einen recht guten Lebensstandard. Man hat keinen Kamin, keine Dachterrasse mit Swimmingpool und auch keine überteuerte Bang&Olufsen-Anlage und Nappaleder-Möbel drin, aber für einen gehobenen Standard der für ein reiches Land nun mal üblich ist, reicht es. 
Ja, jetzt kommt das MIMIMI - die Wohnungen die von Vonovia gerade modernisiert werden und praktisch Baustellen sind, sind nicht geil - aber die Bewohner räumen diese ja nicht, nicht mal auf Zeit (Ersatzwohnung und Umzug von Vonovia bezahlt bekommen, die eigentliche Bude wird sofort durchmodernisiert, man zieht wieder ein) sondern halten die Bauarbeiten so oft wie möglich auf. 
In jedem Bericht sieht man nur wie sich Leute beschweren und wie Baustellen gezeigt werden, nur ganz ganz selten sieht man Videos von diesen Wohnungen wenn die fertig sind, Interviews von Leuten die da drin leben sind praktisch nicht existent weil sich keiner drum kümmert. 

Wer sagt denn was über Allgemeinwohl. Geile Wohnungen mit guten Gewinnen kombinieren, genau so wie in allen anderen Bereichen - Statussymbole und hochwertige Waren sind aktuell so beliebt wie nie, teure Klamotten, hochwertige Autos und Smartphones für 1000€+ verkaufen sich und genau so ists mit dem Wohnraum. Gerade Wohnraum definiert Erfolg, wo man wohnt und wie man wohnt. Das wollen immer mehr Menschen.
Nicht die Top-Verdiener (das sind Manager die allein an Bonuszahlungen im Jahr mehr bekommen als wir in 10 Jahren verdienen) sondern die Mittelschicht - 2 stinknormale Akademiker, keine Piloten, keine Oberärzte, keine Anwälte oder Finanzberater - genau für solche Leute wird alles hergerichtet. Was angesichts der Masse an Studenten und dem Umschwung auf gut bezahlte und hoch spezialisierte Jobs absolut verständlich ist - da ist Bedarf. 

Und 700€ für Studentenbude - so eine Studentenbude holt sich doch auch kaum jemand. Das ist eine Single-Wohnung für einen Alleinverdiener der vll auch gar nicht so oft daheim ist (Geschäftsreisen usw.) oder jemand der mit dem Platz zurecht kommt.
Studentenbude ist ein 300€-12m²-WG-Zimmer in einer GroßWG.

Ab sofort! 16 m2 Zimmer in grosser WG mit eigenem Garten! und Wohnkueche  - WGs Leipzig-Schoenefeld

Das ist eine Studentenbude^ So und nicht anders, wenn man nicht im Studentenwohnheim gelandet ist. 
Studenten ohne wohlhabende Eltern leisten sich hier keine eigene Wohnung. Selbst dann nicht wenn sie noch arbeiten. Die haben mit dem Geld besseres vor - feiern, reisen, besser lernen usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2019)

Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich immer noch mit cryon1c?

Die ganze Geschichte dreht sich doch seit Seiten nur noch im Kreis. Du kannst da anbringen was du willst und es mit Beispielen und Quellen dafür unterlegen, am Ende ignoriert er es doch, singt sein immer gleiches neoliberales Loblied über den freien Markt und die Heilsbringer der privaten Unternehmen. Dieser Standpunkt wird sich bei ihm auch nicht ändern, da hat jeder andere Schuld und macht einfach nur zu wenig, außer die Unternehmen, die das System völlig schambefreit zum Schaden vieler Menschen und Nutzen ganz weniger ausnutzen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2019)

Was ich mich langsam Frage: Was konsumiert der eigentlich?


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich immer noch mit cryon1c?
> 
> Die ganze Geschichte dreht sich doch seit Seiten nur noch im Kreis. Du kannst da anbringen was du willst und es mit Beispielen und Quellen dafür unterlegen, am Ende ignoriert es doch, singt sein immer gleiches neoliberales Loblied über den freien Markt und die Heilsbringer der privaten Unternehmen. Dieser Standpunkt wird sich bei ihm auch nicht ändern, da hat jeder andere Schuld und macht einfach nur zu wenig, außer die Unternehmen, die das System völlig schambefreit zum Schaden vieler Menschen ausnutzen.



Ach ich hätte mir einfach Aktien bei einigen Wohnungsunternehmen kaufen sollen und fertig. Schade das ich die Gelegenheit verpasst habe, jetzt macht man denen das Geschäft kaputt, während sich Amazon&co hier weiterhin alles erlauben. Pfuj so was. 
Und bei einer Sache haste recht - mein Standpunkt wird sich nicht ändern.  Neoliberal ist er aber nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ach ich hätte mir einfach Aktien bei einigen Wohnungsunternehmen kaufen sollen und fertig. Schade das ich die Gelegenheit verpasst habe, jetzt macht man denen das Geschäft kaputt, während sich Amazon&co hier weiterhin alles erlauben. Pfuj so was.
> Und bei einer Sache haste recht - mein Standpunkt wird sich nicht ändern.  Neoliberal ist er aber nicht.



Der ist sowas von neoliberal, schon schlimm genug wenn du das nicht mal mehr selbst bemerkst...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und 700€ für Studentenbude - so eine Studentenbude holt sich doch auch   kaum jemand. Das ist eine Single-Wohnung für einen Alleinverdiener der   vll auch gar nicht so oft daheim ist (Geschäftsreisen usw.) oder jemand   der mit dem Platz zurecht kommt.
> Studentenbude ist ein 300€-12m²-WG-Zimmer in einer GroßWG.
> 
> 
> Ab sofort! 16 m2 Zimmer in grosser WG mit eigenem Garten! und Wohnkueche  - WGs Leipzig-Schoenefeld



Und wie viele Interessenten werden sich wohl auf solche wenigen Angebote bewerben?
Rede ich hier Berlin mit meinen Nachbarn im Haus, wo neben mir und über  mir eine Studenten-WG wohnt, sind es inzwischen meist mindestens mehrere dutzend  auf 1 freien Platz in der WG.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> während sich Amazon&co hier weiterhin alles erlauben.


whataboutism
Hier gehts ums Wohnen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der ist sowas von neoliberal, schon schlimm genug wenn du das nicht mal mehr selbst bemerkst...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenige Angebote?
Rund ein Drittel der Angebote sind GroßWGs mit 4 oder mehr Personen:
WG Leipzig : WG-Zimmer Angebote in Leipzig

Sieht in anderen Städten teils anders aus, aber in vielen Städten sind noch Gründerzeit-Häuser drin wo massive Wohnungen frei sind, die exakt für StudentenWGs zurechtgemacht wurden.
Nur so haben die Vermieter hier diese riesigen Buden vermietet bekommen und so ist es immer noch. Großfamilien gibt es hier nicht so viele um all diese Wohnungen vollzustopfen. da bleiben also genug für Studenten übrig. Scroll einfach mal durch und sieh dich um. Gefühlt 30% sind 4er WGs oder größer, gibt auch 7er WGs.

Auch so was ist nicht all zu selten:
Sunny side up - WG Zimmer in Leipzig-Zentrum-Nord

Das ist eine 198m² Wohnung, eine Familie die so viel Platz braucht trifft man nicht oft. So was wird gerne an Studenten vermietet, da sind auch 2000€ kalt für so eine Wohnung nicht so selten. Wie man aber im Angebot sieht, nehmen nicht nur Studenten solche Wohnungen sondern auch Berufstätige die mal was anderes wollen.
Der Wohnungsmarkt ist vielschichtig und recht interessant, wenn man sich n wenig auskennt.


----------



## Tengri86 (23. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ach ich hätte mir einfach Aktien bei einigen Wohnungsunternehmen kaufen sollen und fertig. Schade das ich die Gelegenheit verpasst habe, jetzt macht man denen das Geschäft kaputt, während sich Amazon&co hier weiterhin alles erlauben. Pfuj so was.
> Und bei einer Sache haste recht - mein Standpunkt wird sich nicht ändern.  Neoliberal ist er aber nicht.



Kannst ja pflegemarkt  einsteigen, sind hohe Rendite auf Kosten der Mitarbeiter und Qualität drin, und wenn die größte Bevölkerungsgruppe die babyboomer Generation mal Pflegebedürftig werden , rollt noch mehr Rubel rein , sozialamt zahlt ja, freuen sich die Investoren.


----------



## Mancko (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das kann man u.a. mit angemessenen Löhnen und der Schaffung eines guten Betriebsklimas. Leider gibt es genug Arbeitgeber denen das egal ist.
> Besonders in den Branchen wo es keine Gewerkschaften gibt.



Es gibt aber auch genug Arbeitnehmer die Du mit gutem Klima und Gehalt auch nicht mehr motivieren kannst. Deutschland ist einfach satt und die Absicherung an vielen Stellen zu gut. Es gibt Branchen da werden echt üble Löhne gezahlt und da sollte der Staat auch mehr Hinschauen und einfach den Mindestlohn raufsetzen. Es gibt aber auch viele Branchen wo sehr gute Gehälter gezahlt werden und trotzdem merkst einfach wie die Leute satt sind und ständig nur fordern aber nicht oder nur gering leisten. Da würde ich mir manchmal schon den Druck wünschen den es im Ausland gibt bzw. die Möglichkeit solche Leute loszuwerden. Das ist nämlich mehr als unkollegial den anderen Kollegen gegenüber. Ich schaue das es meinen Leuten gut geht und sie ordentlich verdienen aber für Geringleister mit gehäuften Montag und Freitagskopfschmerzen habe ich nichts übrig. Da wäre weniger Kündigungsschutz sehr hilfreich so wie in Österreich. Denn solche Leute verdienen den Arbeitsplatz nicht und nehmen jemandem der will die entsprechende Chance.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Juni 2019)

Wenn die Anzahl der Obdachlosen explodiert ist, jetzt schon Familien mit Kindern einen Platz in den Notunterkünften suchen, die Schlangen an den Tafeln immer länger werden, die Geburtenquoten seit Jahrzehnten drastisch zurück gegangen sind, so drastisch dass der Osten den Stand von 1905 erreicht hat, kann man nicht davon schreiben dass es den Leuten zu gut geht.

Das ist menschenverachtend und einfach nur ekelhaft..... 

Wir leben nicht in den USA, sondern in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland, in der eine Mindestversorgung per Grundgesetz vorgeschrieben ist.
Und das Grundgesetz steht über allen anderen Gesetzen.

Wem das radikale amerikanische Modell besser gefällt, der kann ja gerne dorthin auswandern.
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht sollte wirklich ernsthaft nachprüfen ob die aktuellen Bedingungen mit dem Grundgesetz übereinstimmen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2019)

Mieten und Immobilienpreise steigen vor sich hin – und der Staat foerdert einen Teil davon durch die steuerliche Beguenstigung von Renditejaegern – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik


----------



## RyzA (23. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch genug Arbeitnehmer die Du mit gutem Klima und Gehalt auch nicht mehr motivieren kannst. Deutschland ist einfach satt und die Absicherung an vielen Stellen zu gut. Es gibt Branchen da werden echt üble Löhne gezahlt und da sollte der Staat auch mehr Hinschauen und einfach den Mindestlohn raufsetzen. Es gibt aber auch viele Branchen wo sehr gute Gehälter gezahlt werden und trotzdem merkst einfach wie die Leute satt sind und ständig nur fordern aber nicht oder nur gering leisten. Da würde ich mir manchmal schon den Druck wünschen den es im Ausland gibt bzw. die Möglichkeit solche Leute loszuwerden. Das ist nämlich mehr als unkollegial den anderen Kollegen gegenüber. Ich schaue das es meinen Leuten gut geht und sie ordentlich verdienen aber für Geringleister mit gehäuften Montag und Freitagskopfschmerzen habe ich nichts übrig. Da wäre weniger Kündigungsschutz sehr hilfreich so wie in Österreich. Denn solche Leute verdienen den Arbeitsplatz nicht und nehmen jemandem der will die entsprechende Chance.


Der Mindestlohn müßte eigentlich auf mindestens 12,50€ raufgesetzt werden. Die aktuelle Erhöhung auf knapp über 9 Euro reicht da noch nicht.
Ansonsten rutschen die Menschen trotz lebenslanger Vollzeitbeschäftigung immer noch in Altersarmut.
Und bei denjenigen welche nicht arbeiten wollen geben ich dir Recht.
Wer gesund ist sollte arbeiten gehen, solange die Arbeit für ihn zumutbar ist.
Einen sensiblen Menschen z.B. kann man nicht in einen Schlachthof schicken.
Oder einen ehemaligen Ingeneur, welcher keine Arbeit mehr in seinen Beruf findet (das gibt es auch, vielleicht auch aus gesundheitlichen Gründen), aufn Bau oder so.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum diskutieren wir eigentlich immer noch mit cryon1c?
> 
> Die ganze Geschichte dreht sich doch seit Seiten nur noch im Kreis. Du kannst da anbringen was du willst und es mit Beispielen und Quellen dafür unterlegen, am Ende ignoriert er es doch, singt sein immer gleiches neoliberales Loblied über den freien Markt und die Heilsbringer der privaten Unternehmen. Dieser Standpunkt wird sich bei ihm auch nicht ändern, da hat jeder andere Schuld und macht einfach nur zu wenig, außer die Unternehmen, die das System völlig schambefreit zum Schaden vieler Menschen und Nutzen ganz weniger ausnutzen.


Was meinst du, wieso ich hier seit einiger Zeit kaum noch antworte?
Seiner Ansicht nach sind die hohen Mieten nötig, damit man nen zeitgemäßen Wohnraum hat. Hat dummerweise nur den Nebeneffekt, dass praktisch alle Anderen abseits der Top-Verdiener durch die immer höheren Mieten verdrängt werden und ggfs. auch ihrer Lebensgrundlage beraubt werden.

Und wofür? Für den Profit einiger Weniger. Dass zeitgemäßer Wohnraum auch ohne horrende Mieten funktioniert, kann man ja bei den Wohnungsbaugenossenschaften oder Vermietern sehen, die mit ihrer Verantwortung auch angemessen umgehen. Und welch Wunder, da verdienen ein paar Leute auch Geld dran...
Passt nur nicht seine Welt rein. Muss ja alles viel mehr kosten, wenn man keinen Holzofen und keine uralten Holzfenster hat... 

Und so hat die Welt hier auch vorher bestens funktioniert. Die Häuser waren auch vorher in einem angemessenen Zustand - bis die Heuschreckenplage der großen Wohnungsbaukonzerne über die Stadt hergefallen ist und immer mehr Leute verdrängt oder in Alters- und Alltagsarmut treibt. 
Wieso müssen denn unbedingt Bestandswohnungen luxussaniert werden, als dass direkt entsprechende Wohnungen für zahlungskräftigere Mieter gebaut werden? Es wird sich doch eh beschwert, dass Wohnungsneubau so teuer sei und in hohen Mieten resultiert - das sind doch Wohnungen, die perfekt für Leute mit einer Ansicht wie sie cryon1c pflegt geeignet wären. Und solche Selbstverständlichkeiten wie moderne Fenster oder eine Wärmedämmung rechtfertigen garantiert nicht die im Schnitt extrem gestiegenen Mietkosten.


----------



## Mancko (23. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn die Anzahl der Obdachlosen explodiert ist, jetzt schon Familien mit Kindern einen Platz in den Notunterkünften suchen, die Schlangen an den Tafeln immer länger werden, die Geburtenquoten seit Jahrzehnten drastisch zurück gegangen sind, so drastisch dass der Osten den Stand von 1905 erreicht hat, kann man nicht davon schreiben dass es den Leuten zu gut geht.
> 
> Das ist menschenverachtend und einfach nur ekelhaft.....
> 
> ...



Warum muss es immer gleich die USA sein. Schau nach Österreich. 

Und bei den Obdachlosenzahlen bitte genau differenzieren, denn da mischen sich mittlerweile eine Menge Bulgaren, Rumänen & Co. darunter die man eigentlich konsequenter Weite in Ihre Heimatländer zurückschicken müsste. Die haben hier nichts verloren. Das ist aber auch so eine Fehlkonstruktion der EU. Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit von mir aus aber auch nur mit strengen Auflagen aber wir sind hier nicht das Auffangbecken für Gestrandete aus diesen Ländern.


----------



## Mancko (23. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Der Mindestlohn müßte eigentlich auf mindestens 12,50€ raufgesetzt werden. Die aktuelle Erhöhung auf knapp über 9 Euro reicht da noch nicht.
> Ansonsten rutschen die Menschen trotz lebenslanger Vollzeitbeschäftigung immer noch in Altersarmut.



Absolut, wobei ich sogar den noch höher ansetzen würde und zwar nicht pauschal sondern regional nach Lebenshaltungskosten. Sprich in einer Stadt wie München definitv deutlich höher als auf dem platten Land. Und parallel dazu können unseren Damen und Herren von der Politik endlich mal die Steuern senken und zwar durch die Bank weg bzw. mindestens mal die kalte Progression beseitigen denn selbst bei einem Mindestlohn zwischen 12,50 und 15,00 Euro ist man schon mehr als ordentlicher Zahlmeister in Sachen Steuern und Sozialabgaben.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Juni 2019)

Das stimmt so nicht, und zum Unterthema Obdachlosigkeit hatte ich hier schon viel zu viel geschrieben.
Einfach unter Thema durchsuchen meine Beitrage filtern und noch einmal nachlesen.


----------



## iGameKudan (23. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Wenn die Anzahl der Obdachlosen explodiert ist,


Ähm... Das liegt speziell hier in Berlin auch an Armutszuwanderung. Ist kein sehr großes Geheimnis, dass speziell osteuropäische Menschen hier in Berlin mittlerweile deutlich über die Hälfte der Obdachlosenanzahl ausmacht.

Ich halte von Manckos Haltung bezüglich dem Abbau von Arbeitnehmerrechten nichts, aber in der Hinsicht hat er absolut Recht.


			
				Mancko schrieb:
			
		

> Die haben hier nichts verloren. Das ist aber auch so eine  Fehlkonstruktion der EU. Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit von mir aus aber auch  nur mit strengen Auflagen aber wir sind hier nicht das Auffangbecken  für Gestrandete aus diesen Ländern.


Ich würde auch niemals irgendwo hin auswandern, ohne eine Lebensgrundlage zu haben...


----------



## Poulton (23. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Und parallel dazu können unseren Damen und Herren von der Politik endlich mal die Steuern senken und zwar durch die Bank weg bzw. mindestens mal die kalte Progression beseitigen denn selbst bei einem Mindestlohn zwischen 12,50 und 15,00 Euro ist man schon mehr als ordentlicher Zahlmeister in Sachen Steuern und Sozialabgaben.


Nein, diese Steuern muss man nicht senken. Was man machen muss ist den Grundfreibetrag zu erhöhen. Der jetzige Freibetrag ist ein schlechter Witz, genauso wie der jetzige Spitzensteuersatz von 42%, mit dem Sahnehäubchen 3% Reichensteuer. Wobei die nur, bei Lohnsteuerklasse 1, für jeden Euro fällig wird, der über den rund 250000 liegt. Von Dingen wie das sich ganze Bevölkerungsteile aus der Finanzierung der gesetzlichen Versicherung ausklammern können, die seit 1997 ausgesetzte Vermögensteuer, eine Erbschaftssteuer die Quandt und Co euphemisch zu "Familienunternehmern" macht (in anderen Ländern würde man soetwas als Oligarchen bezeichnen), ... will ich noch nichtmal anfangen.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2019)

Die Steuern sind absolut in Ordnung für normale Leute und auch für wohlhabende.
Die einzige Ecke wo Steuern angepasst werden sollen ist Gewinnbesteuerung für Großkonzerne die ihre Gewinne woanders anmelden. Die haben hier die Gewinne erwirtschaftet, melden sie aber woanders. 
Das würde sie entweder zum zahlen bewegen oder zum investieren hier im Land und nicht im Ausland (meine Amazon-Pakete kommen teils aus Polen, rate mal warum).

Und zum Rest habe ich bereits alles gesagt. 
Wenn es den Kommunen nicht gefällt, können die selbst bauen - wollen aber nicht. Die investieren nichts, vor allem investiert Berlin nichts. Das ist schon ein Problem.


----------



## matty2580 (23. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ähm... Das liegt speziell hier in Berlin auch an Armutszuwanderung. Ist kein sehr großes Geheimnis, dass speziell osteuropäische Menschen hier in Berlin mittlerweile deutlich über die Hälfte der Obdachlosenanzahl ausmacht.


Da hatten wir doch schon einen Konsens.
Für Berlin mag das stimmen, aber für Notunterkünfte in anderen Städten nicht, z.B. Potsdam.
Dort sind Obdachlosenheime und Flüchtlingsunterkünfte getrennt von einander.


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Und bei den Obdachlosenzahlen bitte genau differenzieren, denn da mischen sich mittlerweile eine Menge Bulgaren, Rumänen & Co. darunter die man eigentlich konsequenter Weite in Ihre Heimatländer zurückschicken müsste. Die haben hier nichts verloren.




Doch. Das sind EU-Mitglieder, also können die Leute ihren Aufenthaltsort frei wählen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Edit2: Ob sie dir 2500€ Netto (also mindestens 3500€ Brutto, je nach dem was für Steuerklasse usw. dranklebt) bieten, mussu die fragen. Sollte bei der Position aber drin sein ohne Überstunden.



Bei der Steuerklasse kann man schon vom Normalfall Klasse 1 ausgehen. Zumal bei den anderen die Steuern weniger werden.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei der Steuerklasse kann man schon vom Normalfall Klasse 1 ausgehen. Zumal bei den anderen die Steuern weniger werden.



Naja kaum ein Jobangebot gibt aktuell das Gehalt mit an, schon gar nicht in der oberen Gehaltsklasse. Man bewirbt sich, wird eingeladen und dann spricht man drüber - was man so bekommen soll. Ist zumindest bei Firmen so, als Beamter kannste die Verhandlungen knicken - da haste dein festes Gehalt mit dem du einsteigst.
IT-Forensik/CyberCrime is hier nicht einfach, speziell in Sachsen, wir sind hier auch keine IT-Hochburg, aber es lässt sich eigentlich immer was finden wie man sieht. Am besten hat man aber Kontakte zu den Leuten bei den Firmen, dann kommen die Jobangebote von alleine zu dir


----------



## DKK007 (23. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> dann kommen die Jobangebote von alleine zu dir



Da warte ich aktuell noch drauf.


----------



## cryon1c (23. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da warte ich aktuell noch drauf.



Dann sind das komische Kontakte. Wenn man auf LinkedIn usw. gut vernetzt ist, dann reicht einfach ein kurzer Post - ich sehe mich aufm Arbeitsmarkt um, dann wird man gleich angepingt. Hängt aber auch hart vom Bereich ab, gerade die Developer (Frontend/Backend) melden nach Stunden das sie nicht mehr suchen. Dein Bereich ist ja nu etwas seltener und du willst dich regional beschränken.


----------



## DKK007 (24. Juni 2019)

Die Kontakte müssen auch erst mal irgendwo herkommen. Zumal in den Behörden die jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter auf die Stellenbesetzung keinen Einfluss haben. Das läuft alles über die Personalabteilungen/ämter. 

Wenn ich umziehe dann irgendwo in den Taunus. Da hat man dann in Rheinlandpfalz das  LKA in Mainz und in Hessen das LKA sowie BKA in Wiesbaden und dazu in FF noch die ganzen Wirtschaftskanzleien. 
Da kann ich mir dann mehr oder weniger Aussuchen in welche Richtung ich fahren will.


----------



## cryon1c (24. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Kontakte müssen auch erst mal irgendwo herkommen. Zumal in den Behörden die jeweiligen Sachbearbeiter auf die Stellenbesetzung keinen Einfluss haben. Das läuft alles über die Personalabteilungen/ämter.
> 
> Wenn ich umziehe dann irgendwo in den Taunus. Da hat man dann in Rheinlandpfalz das  LKA in Mainz und in Hessen das LKA sowie BKA in Wiesbaden und dazu in FF noch die ganzen Wirtschaftskanzleien.
> Da kann ich mir dann mehr oder weniger Aussuchen in welche Richtung ich fahren will.



Ja das ist halt der Nachteil bei der Richtung wenn man mit Behörden arbeitet.
Ist zwar Offtopic, aber egal.
Alle ITler die ich kenne arbeiten bei Firmen, nicht Behörden und das auch gerne international - daher ganz andere Erfahrungen. Viele Firmen bieten entweder Office-Stellen an richtig teuren Orten wie Silicon Valley, London usw. oder halt Remote/Home Office. Genau deswegen sehe ich das etwas anders, wenn man etwas globaler unterwegs ist und die Preise und Einkommen woanders kennt. 
Das ist natürlich Luxus und eine Welt die normale Arbeiter und Angestellte nicht sehen und nicht kennen. Aber genau so was hat auch Auswirkungen auf lokaler Ebene, was man eben Gentrifizierung nennt. Weil jemand der von großen Firmen wie Facebook, Amazon, Google&co bezahlt wird und natürlich in ganz anderen Dimensionen unterwegs ist. Für die Leute ist das nicht teuer. Die zahlen für Universal Studios in LA 139$USD Eintritt (Tagesticket, 1 Person), ist wie Disney Land. Klar ist das teuer, selbst für sie, aber wenn man die Relation sieht, ist hier alles so günstig das sie sich keinen Kopf machen  Stell dir vor, hier wäre Belantis oder was ähnliches mit über 100€ Eintritt unterwegs, die würde man für bescheuert erklären


----------



## Don-71 (24. Juni 2019)

Mal etwas zum Nachdenken!

Neue Heimat Skandal 1982: Warum das Wohnungsbauunternehmen unterging - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

Läuft jetzt im Deutschlandfunk: Vom Leben wohnungsloser Familien in Berlin - Draussen


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Läuft jetzt im Deutschlandfunk: Vom Leben wohnungsloser Familien in Berlin - Draussen



Zum durchhören keine Zeit. 
Ist aber ein bekanntes Phänomen. 
Leute mit so einer Geschichte will doch kein vernünftiger Vermieter wenn da noch 100 andere stehen die keine Einträge haben und dafür gutes Einkommen. Genau für solche Leute sollte sozialer Wohnraum bereitstehen (also wirkliche Härtefälle) und der wird aktuell von Leuten belegt die arbeiten gehen und sonst ein absolut normales, unauffälliges Leben führen und NICHTS in sozialen Wohnungen zu suchen haben. Städte und Kommunen sollten Wohnraum für solche Fälle bereithalten - aber nur für die Fälle wo Leute wirklich von Obdachlosigkeit bedroht sind.  
Aber gleich gibts auch mimimi - sozialer Wohnraum für alle die Leistungen beziehen oder Mieterhöhungen reinflattern sehen usw. 

Doof nur das Städte weder bauen noch die sozialen Wohnungen überwachen (wer z.B. eine Arbeit gefunden hat oder wenn die Kinder ausgezogen sind > raus, Wohnung für Bedürftige bereitstellen und nicht einfach sitzen bleiben. Leistungen werden ansonsten gnadenlos überwacht, jeden Furz muss man hier in Deutschland melden. Aber das man eine soziale Wohnung bewohnt obwohl man daran keinen wirklichen Bedarf mehr hat, muss man niemandem sagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zum durchhören keine Zeit.
> Ist aber ein bekanntes Phänomen.
> Leute mit so einer Geschichte will doch kein vernünftiger Vermieter wenn da noch 100 andere stehen die keine Einträge haben und dafür gutes Einkommen. Genau für solche Leute sollte sozialer Wohnraum bereitstehen (also wirkliche Härtefälle) und der wird aktuell von Leuten belegt die arbeiten gehen und sonst ein absolut normales, unauffälliges Leben führen und NICHTS in sozialen Wohnungen zu suchen haben. Städte und Kommunen sollten Wohnraum für solche Fälle bereithalten - aber nur für die Fälle wo Leute wirklich von Obdachlosigkeit bedroht sind.
> Aber gleich gibts auch mimimi - sozialer Wohnraum für alle die Leistungen beziehen oder Mieterhöhungen reinflattern sehen usw.
> ...



Ach Rainer gib endlich a ruh!

...

Deutsche Wohnen will eigenen Mietdeckel von maximal 30% des Nettoeinkommens einführen:

Deutsche Wohnen mit eigenem Mietendeckel - Kritik von Gruenen und Linken - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost

Frei dem Motto ist der Ruf in Brunnen gefallen, führt man einen Deckel ein...


----------



## Poulton (25. Juni 2019)

Derweil in Thüringen: Ramelow: 5000 Geraer Wohnungen sollen von „Spekulanten“ zurueckgekauft werden | Gera | Ostthueringer Zeitung




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach Rainer gib a endlich ma ruh!


Da es ja Berlin ist, wären Zitate vom promovierten Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll nicht passender? 

"_Sie müssen Ihren Kopf auch mal zum Denken benutzen und nicht nur als Hutständer!_"
(Muss man wissen!)


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Da es ja Berlin ist, wären Zitate vom promovierten Naturwissenschaftler Axel Stoll nicht passender?



Stimmt auch wieder, in diesem Sinne, dann halt statt ein "gib a ruh" eben ein "SILENTIUM!"


----------



## cryon1c (25. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach Rainer gib endlich a ruh!
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



Ach so n Deckel ist nicht verkehrt, 30% sind doch im Rahmen. Zumal das freiwillig ist, man muss seine Einkünfte nicht angeben. 
30% von dem Nettoeinkommen für die Nettokaltmiete, was ist daran verkehrt? Warm kostet die dann halt so 35-40% vom Nettoeinkommen, finde ich jetzt nicht übertrieben für Berlin. 
Und wie man sieht, ist das Thema aktuell.


----------



## matty2580 (25. Juni 2019)

Ich hätte nie gedacht das wir in der neuen Bundesrepublik jemals solche Zustände haben werden.
Erschreckend ist auch an dem Podcast, dass die Obdachlosigkeit jetzt in der Mitte der Gesellschaft angekommen ist, und nicht mehr die üblichen Randgruppen betrifft.
Mindestens genau so erschreckend sind die gigantischen Sozialausgaben in der BRD, die aber offensichtlich nicht bei den wirklich Bedürftigen ankommen.

Das sind einfach entsetzliche Zustände, über die sich alle Bürger schämen müssten, nicht nur die Betroffenen.
Das ist absolutes Versagen der Politik, aber auch der Zivilgesellschaft.....

p.s. Die Schlusssequenz des Podcast war "witzig".
Als ob in den Jobcentern blos noch Psychopathen arbeiten, die Null Emotionen haben, und denen alles egal ist. 

Hier noch die aktuellsten Umfrageergebnisse:
Neueste Wahlumfragen und Umfragewerte | DAWUM
Die Landtagswahlen in Sachen und Brandenburg werden ganz böse enden.......


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Wobei Brandenburg und Sachsen noch gehen.
Ich hab mal die "unmöglichen" Koalitionen ausgeschlossen. Also CDU+AfD, AfD+Linke, Linke+AfD, FDP+Linke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In Thüringen ist Schwarz-Rot-Grün nur möglich, wenn es die FDP nicht schafft. Ansonsten würde nur CDU+Linke als *einzige* mögliche Koalition  bleiben.


----------



## iGameKudan (26. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Leute mit so einer Geschichte will doch kein vernünftiger Vermieter wenn da noch 100 andere stehen die keine Einträge haben und dafür gutes Einkommen. Genau für solche Leute sollte sozialer Wohnraum bereitstehen (also wirkliche Härtefälle) und der wird aktuell von Leuten belegt die arbeiten gehen und sonst ein absolut normales, unauffälliges Leben führen und NICHTS in sozialen Wohnungen zu suchen haben. Städte und Kommunen sollten Wohnraum für solche Fälle bereithalten - aber nur für die Fälle wo Leute wirklich von Obdachlosigkeit bedroht sind.
> 
> Doof nur das Städte weder bauen noch die sozialen Wohnungen überwachen (wer z.B. eine Arbeit gefunden hat oder wenn die Kinder ausgezogen sind > raus, Wohnung für Bedürftige bereitstellen und nicht einfach sitzen bleiben. Leistungen werden ansonsten gnadenlos überwacht, jeden Furz muss man hier in Deutschland melden. Aber das man eine soziale Wohnung bewohnt obwohl man daran keinen wirklichen Bedarf mehr hat, muss man niemandem sagen.


Doof nur, dass diese Art zu einer absoluten Ghettobildung führt. Zieht das Geld weg, zieht auch der soziale Standard langsam und schleichend weg - das haben genügend Beispiele hier in Berlin schon gezeigt, als Beispiel nenne ich da immer gerne die HighDeck-Siedlung. 
Und wenn für Normalverdiener einzig die Mieten der Sozialwohnungen noch bezahlbar sind ohne sich im Alltag und in Hinsicht auf die Altersvorsorge zu ruinieren braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn auch Verdiener in Sozialwohnungen ziehen. 

Achja... Und solange gerade kleinere Wohnungen mit zwei Zimmern so unverhältnismäßig teuer sind braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute nicht aus ihrem großen Wohnraum ausziehen, der häufig auch billiger ist.

Mal ganz abgesehen davon: Wieso sollte nur die öffentliche Hand das "Risiko" von Mietern tragen müssen, die ggfs. wohnungslos sind, ein geringes Einkommen haben oder eine Phase der Wohnungslosigkeit hatten? Wie ist das nochmal? Gewinne privatisieren und das Risiko bzw. Verluste kommunalisieren? DAS ist asozial - nicht jemand, der trotz normalbezahlter Arbeit in einer Sozialwohnung lebt.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei Brandenburg und Sachsen noch gehen.


Koalitionen sind auch ohne die neue NSDAP möglich. Das ist richtig.
Aber in beiden Landtagen wird die AFD die stärkste Partei sein, und auch die stärkste Opposition.
Das ist glaube ich schon schlimm genug, und ein schreckliches Ergebnis für alle etablierten Parteien....


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Also in Sachsen liegt die CDU noch vorne.

Im Zweifel heißt es in allen drei Bundesländern möglicherweise, in den sauren Apfel beißen und CDU wählen, um einen Sieg der AfD zu verhindern. 
Bürgermeisterwahl in Görlitz: Octavian Ursu (CDU) gewinnt die Wahl  |  waz.de  | Politik


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juni 2019)

Minimal liegen so vorne.
Stärkste Opposition wird die AFD trotzdem werden.
Und in 2 Monaten verschiebt sich das noch einmal etwas, aber mit Sicherheit nicht für die CDU.

Besonders traurig sieht es für die SPD aus.
Wenn man hier nicht schnell gegen steuert, rutscht man noch unter die 5% Hürde.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

Wobei die SPD und Grünen traditionell im Osten seltener sind.

Bei uns gibt es keinen einzigen Gemeinderat von einer der beiden Parteien.


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Doof nur, dass diese Art zu einer absoluten Ghettobildung führt. Zieht das Geld weg, zieht auch der soziale Standard langsam und schleichend weg - das haben genügend Beispiele hier in Berlin schon gezeigt, als Beispiel nenne ich da immer gerne die HighDeck-Siedlung.
> Und wenn für Normalverdiener einzig die Mieten der Sozialwohnungen noch bezahlbar sind ohne sich im Alltag und in Hinsicht auf die Altersvorsorge zu ruinieren braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn auch Verdiener in Sozialwohnungen ziehen.
> 
> Achja... Und solange gerade kleinere Wohnungen mit zwei Zimmern so unverhältnismäßig teuer sind braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn die Leute nicht aus ihrem großen Wohnraum ausziehen, der häufig auch billiger ist.
> ...



Privatleute können selbst entscheiden an wen sie vermieten, das ist ja das schöne - es ist ihr privates Eigentum. Das gilt auch für fette Firmen. Die können sich die Mieter aussuchen, gerade bei so einem Ansturm. Irgendwo in Zwickau oder Plauen können die das nicht so einfach, wenn da Leerstand ist - da lassen sie auch Risiko-Kunden rein weil sie auch vermieten wollen.

Und niemand zwingt die Städte dazu, Sozialwohnungen in Massen in bestimmten Gebieten zu bauen/kaufen. Sie können auch einzelne Häuser oder Wohnungen ordentlich durchmischt zu organisieren. Wenn sie dann Plattenbauten in Massen in bestimmten Gegenden bauen und diese billig anbieten, ist das klar was dahin zieht - Niedriglöhner, Sozialfälle, Rentner und Ausländer die sich noch nicht integriert haben (und sich in so einer Gegend auch bescheiden integrieren - einfach dem Umfeld geschuldet). Ghettos werden nicht von den Bewohnern gebaut, Ghettos entstehen da wo die Lage schlecht und die Miete billig ist. Alles was Geld hat, zieht da weg - niemand mag in einer dreckigen, gefährlichen und hässlichen Gegend wohnen wenn er sich was besseres leisten kann.
Klar, große Städte sollte das nicht mehr treffen weil die Leute das nehmen was sie kriegen - egal wie schlecht die Gegend ist, aber selbst da existieren Ghettos wo keiner freiwillig hinzieht, weil das schon zu spät ist. 

Klar, man könnte jetzt auf soziale Verantwortung von Großvermietern pochen und die dazu zwingen, da braucht man sich aber nicht wundern wenn die sich mit allen Mitteln wehren, drohen abzuwandern etc.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Also in Sachsen liegt die CDU noch vorne.
> 
> Im Zweifel heißt es in allen drei Bundesländern möglicherweise, in den sauren Apfel beißen und CDU wählen, um einen Sieg der AfD zu verhindern.
> Bürgermeisterwahl in Görlitz: Octavian Ursu (CDU) gewinnt die Wahl  |  waz.de  | Politik



Oder die CDU hört endlich mal auf das versnobte Rotkäppchen zu spielen und geht lieber mal eine Koalition mit der Linken ein.


----------



## DKK007 (26. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ghettos werden nicht von den Bewohnern gebaut, Ghettos entstehen da wo die Lage schlecht und die Miete billig ist. Alles was Geld hat, zieht da weg - niemand mag in einer dreckigen, gefährlichen und hässlichen Gegend wohnen wenn er sich was besseres leisten kann.



Deshalb braucht es mehr Gettos in den Innenstädten. 

Zum gerne verwendetet Argument, man muss nicht in der Stadt wohnen, sondern kann auch aufs Land ziehen und Pendeln.
Auch das Land wird teuer:
Immobilienpreise steigen weiter - Zuwaechse auch auf dem Land | WEB.DE


----------



## cryon1c (26. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Deshalb braucht es mehr Gettos in den Innenstädten.
> 
> Zum gerne verwendetet Argument, man muss nicht in der Stadt wohnen, sondern kann auch aufs Land ziehen und Pendeln.
> Auch das Land wird teuer:
> Immobilienpreise steigen weiter - Zuwaechse auch auf dem Land | WEB.DE



Na da sind die Anstiege ja recht human (alles wird teurer, nichts neues hier).
Abgesehen davon gibt es auch Ecken wo die Preise sinken, nur sind das so üble Dreckslöcher das da keiner hin will. 
Das lässt sich auch nicht aufhalten - nur verlagern, wenn man den Investoren irgendwas bietet wo sie mehr Rendite mit weniger Risiko bekommen - dann wird es halt da teuer.
Ist aber in Zeiten wo selbst Piloten für mehr Geld streiken nichts schlimmes. Und das sind Topverdiener die nur von dem Management überholt werden 
Da müssen wir alle zulegen, nicht nur Piloten und wer von Verdi oder IG Metall da noch etwas Unterstützung bekommt.


----------



## matty2580 (26. Juni 2019)

Das Thema hatten wird doch schon oft genug hier.
Da wo es nötig wäre sind keine Gewerkschaften mehr vorhanden, oder keine Streikbasis die irgendein Arbeitgeber beeindrucken würde.


----------



## Poulton (26. Juni 2019)

Wohnungsmarkt: Berlin verliert 15 Prozent seiner Sozialwohnungen in einem Jahr  | rbb24


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wohnungsmarkt: Berlin verliert 15 Prozent seiner Sozialwohnungen in einem Jahr  | rbb24



Ist nichts neues. Die fallen schon seit Jahren raus. Überrascht auch keinen, auch die Mieter dieser Wohnungen wissen bescheid das ihre Wohnungen aus der Tarifbindung rausfallen. 
Dafür wird kräftig neu gebaut, 18.000 Wohnungen sind nicht gerade wenig. 

Wenn Berlin es schafft, die Sozialwohnungen wirklich an die Härtefälle zu verteilen und alle die nicht dahin gehören (also Leute die Vollzeit arbeiten , wo die Bedarfsgemeinschaften aufgelöst wurden usw.) dann klappt das auch.
Aktuell ist das so - bei einer Sozialwohnung weiß der Vermieter ja nichts ob sich da am Einkommen was geändert hat. Wer mit Hartz4 oder Bafög einzieht und dann z.B. eine ordentlich bezahlte Stelle findet, sagt es dem Vermieter ja nicht. 
Hier wird also sozialer Wohnraum verstopft ohne das da jemand prüfen geht. Und dafür muss man ja nicht mal rausgehen, einfach nachsehen ob die Person noch Leistungen bezieht (Behördenübergreifend was hier selten klappt, da Sozialamt, Rentenstellen und Jobcenter nicht gerade gut miteinander vernetzt sind) und falls nicht - raus mit dem weil kein Bedarf dran. 

Berlin wird nicht in der Lage sein, mehr als 25.000 Wohnungen pro Jahr zu bauen mit der aktuellen Lage (alles dauert, keine Handwerker in Sichtweite, zu wenige Grundstücke zugewiesen). Und zurückkaufen oder die Tarifbindung verlängern wollen die da nicht wirklich, schon gar nicht in der Masse wie die Leute das fordern. 
Und woanders wird auch Öl ins Feuer gegossen: Stadt will Luxussanierungen in Leipzig erschweren
Hier sind so viele Häuser die saniert werden müssen (nicht vermietbarer Bestand heißt das bei denen) und anstatt grünes Licht zu geben, wird das noch schwerer gemacht. Was für Idioten. Die werden sich noch wundern wenn die halbe Stadt aus Bruchbuden bestehen wird, weil keiner auf eigene Kosten saniert - wäre ja blöd wenn man Geld ausgibt und die Gewinne nicht steigen weil da eine künstliche Bremse eingebaut wurde. 

Hab mich jetzt mitm Kollegen aus Amsterdam unterhalten, da sind 1200-1500€ warm für 60m² normal. Überall in erfolgreichen Ländern steigen die Mieten in Großstädten. Fertig, aus, muss man damit leben. Egal ob wir jetzt die USA, England, Frankreich, Niederlande oder China nehmen, überall ist es genau so. Aber nur in den erfolgreichen Ländern. Meine Verwandten die in Griechenland nahe Athen wohnen - bei denen sind die Wohnungspreise eingesackt. Nur für Wohnungen, nicht für Häuser, nicht für Gewerbeimmobilien, aber stink normale Wohnungen sind gefallen. Weil es dort eben nicht vorangeht mit der Wirtschaft und Geld verdienen, weil die Löhne gesunken sind statt zu steigen. Hier hingegen steigt unser Wohlstand und die Preise die wir zahlen.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2019)

"Rainer gib a Ruh."


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt mitm Kollegen aus Amsterdam unterhalten, da sind 1200-1500€ warm für 60m² normal.



Das mag da üblich sein, aber normal ist das sicher nicht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Überall in erfolgreichen Ländern steigen die Mieten in Großstädten.



Ach jetzt wird die Mietpreisspirale während einer Immobilienblase, auf Grund eines völlig überheizten Immobilienmarkts, also schon zum Indikator dafür erklärt ob ein Land "erfolgreich" ist? 
Ist die Menge des Schmutzes den die Industrie eines Staates in die Luft blässt dann auch der Indikator dafür wie wirtschaftlich gesund das Land ist?
Weil dann hätte die Industrie der DDR ja ein Spitzenreiter der wirtschaftlichen Gesundheit sein müssen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Fertig, aus, muss man damit leben.



Mit Massen an Plastik im Meer und drastisch steigender Erderwärmung in Folge des Klimawandel muss man dann sicherlich auch leben, nicht?
Nur hausgemachte Idioten und Neoliberale Raubtier-Kapitalisten meinen das man unnormale Dinge, die auf Grund eines Systems mit drastischer ethischer & sozialer Schieflage passieren, einfach akzeptieren müsste.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Egal ob wir jetzt die USA, England, Frankreich, Niederlande oder China nehmen, überall ist es genau so.





China: 
Unheimliche Satellitenaufnahmen zeigen die Geisterstaedte in China - Business Insider Deutschland

China: Kauft weniger Wohnungen | ZEIT ONLINE

In China sind Immobilen Sparanlagen fürs Alter, der Markt ist aber eigentlich völlig übersättigt, wenn der dann mal platzen wird (sobald der Staat da nicht mehr, wie bis dato noch, finanziell gegensteuert) werden Millionen Chinesen ihr Altersersparnisse verlieren, weil die Immobilien drastisch an Wert verlieren werden.

USA:
Immobilienblase in USA: Fed ignoriert Warnsignale - FOCUS Online

USA: Immobilienblase: Die Amerikaner koennen es nicht lassen... - 05.02.2019

oder auch:

Immobilienblase: DIW warnt vor Preisuebertreibungen - WELT

So die neue Fianzikrise auch irgendwann kommen wird, aber Erfolg so sicher nicht kommen wird. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber nur in den erfolgreichen Ländern.



Nein, leider falsch, nur in den Ländern mit geldgierigen Idioten in Entscheider-Positionen, die den Schneeball-Immobiliengolrausch so lange befeuern wie sich was daran verdienen lässt und dann die Blase platzen lassen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Meine Verwandten die in Griechenland nahe Athen wohnen - bei denen sind die Wohnungspreise eingesackt. Nur für Wohnungen, nicht für Häuser, nicht für Gewerbeimmobilien, aber stink normale Wohnungen sind gefallen. Weil es dort eben nicht vorangeht mit der Wirtschaft und Geld verdienen, weil die Löhne gesunken sind statt zu steigen. Hier hingegen steigt unser Wohlstand und die Preise die wir zahlen.



Nein, weil der Markt bis zur Girechenlandkrise völlig überheizt war und sich jetzt wieder an den realen Markt anpassen musste, weil wo nicht ausreichend Kunden die sich das leisten können, da auch nix mit flächendeckend anhaltenden Luxusmieten.
Diese Anpassung nach unten wird in Deutschland auch irgendwann kommen, aber leider sind wir von dem Punkt noch viel zu weit entfernt und bis er kommt werden Millionen Menschen über Jahre unter der Gier weniger egoistischer Dummköpfe gelitten haben.


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2019)

Ich bin wirklich mal gespannt was in den nächsten Jahren passieren wird, da wir durch das hiesige Thema Immobilienmarkt und "Umweltschutz/Klimaverhalten" zwangsläufig in einen Zirkelschluss kommen!

Falls es eine CO2 Steuer gibt wird die Landbevölkerung davon am schärfsten betroffen sein, da sie alleine aus Infrastrukturgründen wesentlich/massivst mehr auf Individualverkehr angewiesen ist, was aber dem Klimawandel abträglich ist, im Gegensatz dazu muss der Politik daran gelegen sein, so lange nicht ausreichend Wohnraum in den Ballungsgebieten vorhanden ist, das möglist viele Leute auf dem Land bleiben. Beide Ziele schließen sich praktisch aus und werden noch zu massiven Auseiandersetzungen führen. Insoweit würde solch eine CO2 Steuer den Immobilienmarkt in den Ballungsräumen noch weiter anheizen, etwas was Teile einer im Moment gehypten Partei noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm haben. Auch eine City Maut dürfte auf dem Land zu Ausschreitungen führen, wenn man den Leuten ihre Lebensnotwendigkeiten massiv verteuert.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2019)

Jetzt hab ich Immoglobulirausch statt Immobiliengoldrausch gelesen...


----------



## Don-71 (27. Juni 2019)

Bringe mal Gegenargumente!

Ich habe Verwandschaft in der Lüneburgerheide, wo in 10000 Einwohnenestern, 1 x mal am Tag ein Bus fährt und die Bahn die Strecke schon vor Jahrzehnten still gelegt hat, diese Leute sehen die Grünen und ihre Ideen samt Friday for Future als echte Bedrohung, da geht auch so gut wie kein Schüler demonstrieren, da die ihre Abhängigkeit von Individualverkehr sehr gut kennen und die Landbevölkerung in Deutschland liegt immer noch bei 18 Millionen, das sind 22-23% der Bevölkerung.


----------



## Poulton (27. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Bringe mal Gegenargumente!


Ich würde ja zu gern wissen, was ich jetzt wieder angestellt haben soll.


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, weil der Markt bis zur Girechenlandkrise völlig überheizt war und sich jetzt wieder an den realen Markt anpassen musste, weil wo nicht ausreichend Kunden die sich das leisten können, da auch nix mit flächendeckend anhaltenden Luxusmieten.
> Diese Anpassung nach unten wird in Deutschland auch irgendwann kommen, aber leider sind wir von dem Punkt noch viel zu weit entfernt und bis er kommt werden Millionen Menschen über Jahre unter der Gier weniger egoistischer Dummköpfe gelitten haben.



Doch, der Markt passt sich an, ich habe vor 30 Seiten oder so bereits geschrieben das die Luxusobjekte nicht mehr wirklich steigen im Preis (gemessen an ihrer Ausstattung usw.) - die Spirale hört dort auf sich zu winden.  Im Bereich über 10.000€/m² Kaufpreis oder eben 20€+/m² Miete ist der Anstieg bereits minimal und sinkt so langsam weiter. Die Effekte ziehen sich dann bis in den unteren Bereich durch, wenn alles modernisiert ist und die Mieten endlich an das moderne Preisgefüge angepasst sind.
Der Markt lotet aus wie weit der gehen kann, genau so wie bei allen anderen Sachen. Auch Apple lotet mit jeder Generation aus - wie hart kann ich meinen Kunden in die Eier treten bis sie sich umdrehen. 

Das passierte in jeder Hauptstadt. Seoul, Tokyo, Moskau, egal wo - der Markt lotet die maximalen Gewinne aus und stabilisiert sich dann. Jeder will Gewinne machen, die Immobilienbesitzer (egal ob ein Haus oder eine Firma mit tausenden Häusern) sehen diese als Ware, wenn sie nicht selbst drin wohnen. Und genau so ists doch auch, es ist eine Ware, die wurde schon immer gehandelt und war immer teuer. Klar kann es eine Immobilienblase geben, in China höchstwahrscheinlich, hier aber definitiv nicht. Hier ist der Markt endlich mal dran und der entwickelt sich. In Griechenland entwickelt sich der Markt ebenfalls - je nach Bedarf regeln sich die Preise. Man muss ja nicht immer voll reingrätschen und versuchen alles mit Gewalt zu regulieren. Es hat schon seinen Sinn das wir unsere Grenzen öffnen und dem freien Markt überlassen, der Handel ist global, war er schon zu den Zeiten wo es Karawane gab, lasst den doch mal in Frieden.

Ich finde es übrigens gut das es endlich den Pendlern an den Kragen geht. Es ist einfach dumm und schädlich, Menschenkörper täglich über so lange Strecken zu bewegen wenn das nicht absolut notwendig ist. Und ungesund, nicht nur für alle drum herum, auch für die Pendler selbst. 
Deswegen für die CO2 Steuer und allgemeine Verteuerung, die Pendlerpauschale sollte auch mal weg, dann überlegen die Leute sich doppelt und dreifach ob sie 50+ Kilometer in jede Richtung rumfahren. Damit erreichen wir auch unsere Klimaziele deutlich eher, die Staus lösen sich auf und die Leute werden gesünder und fröhlicher (niemand mag angepisste Mitarbeiter die fluchend im Stau standen und dann genervt auf Arbeit auftauchen - weder Chef noch Kunden mögen so was).


----------



## fipS09 (27. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich finde es übrigens gut das es endlich den Pendlern an den Kragen geht. Es ist einfach dumm und schädlich, Menschenkörper täglich über so lange Strecken zu bewegen wenn das nicht absolut notwendig ist. Und ungesund, nicht nur für alle drum herum, auch für die Pendler selbst.
> Deswegen für die CO2 Steuer und allgemeine Verteuerung, die Pendlerpauschale sollte auch mal weg, dann überlegen die Leute sich doppelt und dreifach ob sie 50+ Kilometer in jede Richtung rumfahren. Damit erreichen wir auch unsere Klimaziele deutlich eher, die Staus lösen sich auf und die Leute werden gesünder und fröhlicher (niemand mag angepisste Mitarbeiter die fluchend im Stau standen und dann genervt auf Arbeit auftauchen - weder Chef noch Kunden mögen so was).



Also willst du weder bezahlbaren Wohnraum in Städten für Geringverdiener, noch Pendler. Sollen die Menschen dann unter der Brücke schlafen?


----------



## cryon1c (27. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Also willst du weder bezahlbaren Wohnraum in Städten für Geringverdiener, noch Pendler. Sollen die Menschen dann unter der Brücke schlafen?



Nö, ich will das auch auf dem Land sich was entwickelt. Wenn die Betriebe und Firmen kein Personal mehr in den Großstädten bekommen, ziehen die schon um. 
Pendeln abschaffen heißt dort zu arbeiten wo man lebt und nicht 50km weiter. 
So schafft man auch die Landflucht in den Regionen ab, die sonst komplett vergreisen (die haben wir hier auch, gerade etwas weiter entfernt von Großstädten). 
Niemand will den Leuten das Autofahren verbieten oder mal 10km zur Arbeit fahren, aber so wie aktuell gependelt wird, ist es einfach nur dumm.
Und man sollte aufhören die Leute in die Großstädte zu stopfen. Wer sich das leisten will, der wird das auch tun, es sollte sich aber niemand gezwungen sehen nur dort zu leben. Klar gibt es Berufe die auf dem Land nix zu suchen haben, aber das sind keine großen Menschenmassen die diese ausüben. Für Piloten, spezialisierte Chirurgen usw. findet sich in der Stadt immer Platz, aber 25.000 Friseure braucht man bei 500.000 Einwohnern nicht unbedingt wenn auf dem Land da weit weniger davon existieren z.B.

Edit: schafft man bezahlbaren Wohnraum in der Stadt, beschleunigt man die Landflucht noch mehr. Es gibt dann keinen wirklichen Anreiz für die Firmen, ihre zentral gelegenen Standorte gegen was billigeres, dafür abgelegenes zu tauschen. Nur wenn sie an den Standorten keine Mitarbeiter bekommen, bewegen die sich.
Man könnte da viel machen - Grundstücke subventionieren, Steuergeschenke für den Umzug aufs Land usw. - aber der beste Anreiz ist einfach nur Personalmangel am Standort - dann wird der Standort schnell gewechselt. Oder die fangen an, Werkswohnungen zu bauen, ist ja auch ein Ding.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nö, ich will das auch auf dem Land sich was entwickelt. Wenn die Betriebe und Firmen kein Personal mehr in den Großstädten bekommen, ziehen die schon um.



Mal sehen, wann die ganzen Bundesbehörden alle auf dem platten Land im Osten stehen. 

Neben bei müsste der Staat aber auch die entsprechende Infrastruktur, wie stündlicher Nahverkehr, am Besten kostenlos, oder mit Jahresticket fürs Bundesland ausbauen. Dafür sollten auch gleich die ganzen einzelnen Verkerhrverbünde abgeschafft werden, die keine einheitlichen Tarife schaffen und ein Ticket mit Anschluss an den Nachbarverbund, wo sich bisher, wenn man einen Bahnhof weiter wohnt und über die Tarifgrenze fährt der Preis fast verdoppelt. 
Das kann man auch keinem erklären, wenn man z.B. ein Länderticket für Sachsen und eines für Bayern hat eigentlich noch ein extra Ticket zwischen Plauen und Hof braucht, weil es jeweils die letzten Bahnhöfe im Land sind, obwohl die Länder aneinandergrenzen. 


Dazu natürlich der Internetanschluss.


----------



## fipS09 (27. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nö, ich will das auch auf dem Land sich was entwickelt. Wenn die Betriebe und Firmen kein Personal mehr in den Großstädten bekommen, ziehen die schon um.
> Pendeln abschaffen heißt dort zu arbeiten wo man lebt und nicht 50km weiter.
> So schafft man auch die Landflucht in den Regionen ab, die sonst komplett vergreisen (die haben wir hier auch, gerade etwas weiter entfernt von Großstädten).
> Niemand will den Leuten das Autofahren verbieten oder mal 10km zur Arbeit fahren, aber so wie aktuell gependelt wird, ist es einfach nur dumm.
> ...



Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Reinigungskräfte: Was hilft es dir in der Stadt wenn es auf dem Land 500 Reinigungsfirmen gibt? Du brauchst die Reinigungskräfte halt in der Stadt. Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder jede benötigte Berufsgruppe kann es sich leisten in Jobnähe zu wohnen, oder die Leute müssen pendeln. Nicht alle benötigten Arbeiten kann man per Home-Office erledigen.
Mir scheint übrigens du willst in ganz viele Märkte gerne eingreifen, der Wohnungsmarkt hingegen ist für dich ein absolutes Tabu.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Juni 2019)

Der Mietendeckel in Berlin ist schon mal ein Anfang. 

Niemand braucht Luxussanierungen für 10000€ den Quadratmeter. Wenn können es sich die Eigentümer auch selbst leisten. Denn da muss man erst mal ein paar Milliarden auf dem Konto haben, um sich so eine Miete überhaupt leisten zu können.
Wohn(alp)traum in New York - ZDFmediathek


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel Reinigungskräfte: Was hilft es dir in der Stadt wenn es auf dem Land 500 Reinigungsfirmen gibt? Du brauchst die Reinigungskräfte halt in der Stadt. Da gibts zwei Möglichkeiten, entweder jede benötigte Berufsgruppe kann es sich leisten in Jobnähe zu wohnen, oder die Leute müssen pendeln. Nicht alle benötigten Arbeiten kann man per Home-Office erledigen.
> Mir scheint übrigens du willst in ganz viele Märkte gerne eingreifen, der Wohnungsmarkt hingegen ist für dich ein absolutes Tabu.



Na aktuell ist aufm Land nichts, alles ist in der Stadt. Auf dem Land kannst du nicht mal fix n verdammtes HDMI-Kabel kaufen weil der nächste Elektronikladen 20km weit entfernt steht wenn überhaupt. Da muss man für jeden Furz fahren, es gibt Dörfer die nicht mal einen Lebensmittelhändler haben. Damit meine ich keine fette Edeka-Filiale mit "edlen" Weinen die 30% von der Ladenfläche belegen, aber wenigstens was zu beißen sollte man da bekommen. 
Klar gibt es auch Landstriche die sehr gut unterwegs sind, aber meist ist das im Speckgürtel einer fetten Stadt und mindestens das halbe Kaff pendelt jeden Tag in die besagte Stadt. 

In die Märkte muss man nicht man eingreifen, die regulieren sich ebenfalls selbst. 
Und Pendeln muss einfach so teuer sein das es sich nur für Spezialisten mit hohem Lohn überhaupt Sinn macht, sich auf lange Strecken zu machen. Wenn sie heute hier was machen und morgen in der nächsten Stadt sein müssen, fahren die halt auch, pennen im Hotel, das macht noch halbwegs Sinn. Aber doch nicht irgendwelche Putzkräfte, Pfleger und KFZ-Mechatroniker usw...

Was haben wir denn für Ziele? Richtig, weniger CO2, Klimafreundlichkeit, weniger Pendeln, gesündere Bevölkerung, Lärm von Autos verringern, Staus verringern, mehr Leute aufs Fahrrad bekommen (viel Spaß damit 50km zu pendeln, das schaffen nur ganz harte, davon gibt es aber auch n paar hier mit Rennrädern) und so weiter. Und die Landflucht etwas aufhalten. Da macht es eigentlich richtig Sinn wenn man alles kombiniert und den Pendlern mal richtig zeigt wie dämlich es ist was sie da tun. Vor allem in solchen Massen.


----------



## fipS09 (28. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Na aktuell ist aufm Land nichts, alles ist in der Stadt. Auf dem Land kannst du nicht mal fix n verdammtes HDMI-Kabel kaufen weil der nächste Elektronikladen 20km weit entfernt steht wenn überhaupt. Da muss man für jeden Furz fahren, es gibt Dörfer die nicht mal einen Lebensmittelhändler haben. Damit meine ich keine fette Edeka-Filiale mit "edlen" Weinen die 30% von der Ladenfläche belegen, aber wenigstens was zu beißen sollte man da bekommen.
> Klar gibt es auch Landstriche die sehr gut unterwegs sind, aber meist ist das im Speckgürtel einer fetten Stadt und mindestens das halbe Kaff pendelt jeden Tag in die besagte Stadt.



Was genau hat das jetzt damit zutun das gewisse Arbeitskräfte in einer Stadt benötigt werden, es für selbige aber teils unmöglich ist dort bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu finden? Wenn alle HDMI Kabel Verkäufer aufgrund ihres kleinen Gehalts aufs Land ziehen müssen, und zusätzlich nicht pendeln sollen, dann kannst du in Zukunft halt in der Stadt keine HDMI Kabel mehr kaufen.

Übrigens komme ich ursprünglich aus einer 8000 Einwohner Stadt mit einem:
-Rewe
-Rewe XL
-Aldi
-Lidl
und sogar einem kleinen Euronics, dort kann man auch HDMI Kabel kaufen. Es sieht wirklich nicht überall auf dem Land so schlimm aus wie du denkst.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was genau hat das jetzt damit zutun das gewisse Arbeitskräfte in einer Stadt benötigt werden, es für selbige aber teils unmöglich ist dort bezahlbaren Wohnraum zu finden? Wenn alle HDMI Kabel Verkäufer aufgrund ihres kleinen Gehalts aufs Land ziehen müssen, und zusätzlich nicht pendeln sollen, dann kannst du in Zukunft halt in der Stadt keine HDMI Kabel mehr kaufen.
> 
> Übrigens komme ich ursprünglich aus einer 8000 Einwohner Stadt mit einem:
> -Rewe
> ...



Ich wohne in Leipzig und finde hier schon einige Sachen nicht, die gibt es nur in Berlin oder online.
Auf dem Land ist gar nichts. 
Nur weil man da genug zu Essen kaufen kann, heißt das ja nicht das es Lebensqualität gibt. Deswegen haut die Jugend auch ab sobald sie kann. 

Das muss sich ändern. Wenn es dort genug Jobs gibt, wird auch das Nachtleben, die Kultur usw. wachsen. 

Aktuell ist zu viel in der Stadt und nix aufm Land. Alle Verkäufer, Bäcker usw. werden hier nicht abhauen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Pendeln muss einfach so teuer sein das es sich nur für Spezialisten mit hohem Lohn überhaupt Sinn macht, sich auf lange Strecken zu machen. Wenn sie heute hier was machen und morgen in der nächsten Stadt sein müssen, fahren die halt auch, pennen im Hotel, das macht noch halbwegs Sinn. Aber doch nicht irgendwelche Putzkräfte, Pfleger und KFZ-Mechatroniker usw...



Mit so einem abgehobenen Denken muss man sich nicht wundern, das sich die Landtriche mit 30% Nazis im Osten abgehängt fühlen. 

Morgen Kinder wird's nicht geben - YouTube

Text stammt übrigens von Erich Kästner aus dem Jahr 1928, also vor der Weltwirtschaftskrise, ist aber wieder sehr aktuell.


----------



## Poulton (28. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In die Märkte muss man nicht man eingreifen, die regulieren sich ebenfalls selbst.


Du hast von Geschichte keinen blassen Schimmer.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Du hast von Geschichte keinen blassen Schimmer.



Ein Markt der nicht von den Bürgern, bzw. ihren Interessenvertretern, geregelt / reguliert wird ist wie ein 3 jähriges Kleinkind, er macht wozu er Lust hat und schlittert mangels Regulierung / klaren Regeln von einem Unsinn & Irrsin in den Nächsten.

Sieht man auch an dem was ich hier gepostet habe, wie gut der Markt es schafft Dinge selbst zu regeln:

https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...rung-verfehlt-zielvorgabe-14.html#post9912209


----------



## matty2580 (28. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein Markt der nicht von den Bürgern, bzw. ihren Interessenvertretern, geregelt / reguliert wird ist wie ein 3 jähriges Kleinkind, er macht wozu er Lust hat und schlittert mangels Regulierung / klaren Regeln von einem Unsinn & Irrsin in den Nächsten.


Genau, und damit verbunden gibt es unendlich viel menschliches Leid.

Wenn ich cryon1c Weltbild nehmen würde, ist der Mensch dass schlimmste und abartigste Wesen was die Welt hervor gebracht hat, und wir können uns gar nicht schnell genug selbst ausrotten, damit sich der Planet erholen kann.

Mein Weltbild ist da ganz anders. Wenn ich ein kleines Baby sehe, ist dass kein Monster für mich, sondern ein Lebewesen was gefördert werden sollte.


----------



## seahawk (28. Juni 2019)

Der Markt muss vollständig von der Regierung kontrolliert werden. Effiziente Ressourcenverwendung und nachhaltige Lenkung des Konsums benötigen die sozialistische Planwirtschaft, die eine optimale Balance aus Angebot und Nachfrage unter Berücksichtigung sozialer, ökologischer und sonstiger Randbedingungen ermöglicht.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Juni 2019)

Nein seahawk, Kommunismus brauchen wir auch nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (28. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Mit so einem abgehobenen Denken muss man sich nicht wundern, das sich die Landtriche mit 30% Nazis im Osten abgehängt fühlen.
> 
> Morgen Kinder wird's nicht geben - YouTube
> 
> Text stammt übrigens von Erich Kästner aus dem Jahr 1928, also vor der Weltwirtschaftskrise, ist aber wieder sehr aktuell.



Die Landstriche im Osten wählen Nazis und fühlen sich dann abgehängt? Ich wohne in Sachsen, ich kenne die Deppen hier nicht nur aus dem Fernsehen und Zeitungsberichten. War auch in vielen Käffern wie Werdau, Plauen, Zwenkau, Görlitz usw. Dort sind Nazis unterwegs, die wählen entsprechend und entsprechend sehen bei denen auch die Orte aus. Der Rechtsruck ist keine Folge vom "abhängen" - das sie hinten runterfallen ist die Folge vom Rechtsruck seit Ewigkeiten da drüben, nur fällt es jetzt massiv auf. 
Und die tun mir gar nicht leid, nicht mal n Stück - wer mit Nazis kuschelt, soll sich nicht wundern wenn es dem beschissen geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist nichts neues. Die fallen schon seit Jahren raus. Überrascht auch keinen, auch die Mieter dieser Wohnungen wissen bescheid das ihre Wohnungen aus der Tarifbindung rausfallen. Dafür wird kräftig neu gebaut, 18.000 Wohnungen sind nicht gerade wenig.


18.000 Wohnungen ist bei dem derzeitigen Mangel sicherlich Vieles, aber nicht viel...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn Berlin es schafft, die Sozialwohnungen wirklich an die Härtefälle zu verteilen und alle die nicht dahin gehören (also Leute die Vollzeit arbeiten , wo die Bedarfsgemeinschaften aufgelöst wurden usw.) dann klappt das auch.
> Aktuell ist das so - bei einer Sozialwohnung weiß der Vermieter ja nichts ob sich da am Einkommen was geändert hat. Wer mit Hartz4 oder Bafög einzieht und dann z.B. eine ordentlich bezahlte Stelle findet, sagt es dem Vermieter ja nicht.
> Hier wird also sozialer Wohnraum verstopft ohne das da jemand prüfen geht.


Solange einzig Sozialwohnungen noch halbwegs bezahlbar sind und "normale" Wohnungen so teuer sind, dass man sich im Sinne der Alltagsbewältigung und der Altersvorsorge kaputtmachen müsste um sie zu bezahlen kann ich es niemandem verübeln, dass er in den Sozialwohnungen auch wohnen bleibt. Zumal das auch mehr wie menschlich ist, dass man seinen Wohnort nicht aufgeben will... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hab mich jetzt mitm Kollegen aus Amsterdam unterhalten, da sind 1200-1500€ warm für 60m² normal. Überall in erfolgreichen Ländern steigen die Mieten in Großstädten. Fertig, aus, muss man damit leben. Hier hingegen steigt unser Wohlstand und die Preise die wir zahlen.


Wir müssen uns damit nicht abfinden. Oder müssten es nicht. Wären da nicht nur geldgierige Wohnungsbesitzer, die ihre Gewinne über sozial verantwortliche Maße hinweg steigern. 

Die selbst selbstverständliche Instandhaltungsarbeiten und solche Dinge wie ne energetische Sanierung dazu nutzen, die Mieten dauerhaft in unverantwortlicher Stärke zu erhöhen und sich dabei nicht nur auf die Kosten der Arbeiten beschränken, sondern die durch Sanierung begründeten Mietsteigerungen noch weit nach der erfolgten Abzahlung der Sanierungskosten dazu nutzen, zusätzliche Gewinne zu machen. Als müsste man als Mieter nicht nur schon die Sanierungskosten zahlen damit der Vermieter ja nicht seine Gewinne einsetzen muss, sondern noch eine Dankbarkeitsbonus zahlen, dass die Bude nicht auseinanderfällt und zumindest hinsichtlich einer Dämmung halbwegs den heutigen Umweltstandards entspricht. Von überflüssigen Luxussanierungen mal ganz abgesehen, die den Wohnraum für immer mehr Leute kaum noch bezahlbar machen. 

Mit Wohnungen, die zu großen Teilen mal öffentlich bzw. im Sinne des Gemeinwohls, und nicht maixmaler Gewinne, gebaut wurden. 
Mal abgesehen davon, wo steigt denn unser Wohlstand? Ein paar wenige Leute verdienen übermäßig viel, während immer mehr Leute in prekäre Beschäftigungsverhältnisse rutschen und daher ohne staatliche Hilfe kaum noch über die Runden kommen - und selbst mit der staatlichen Hilfe kaum was von ihrer Arbeit haben.

Die Welt besteht halt leider nicht nur aus HomeOffice-Würstchen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und Pendeln muss einfach so teuer sein das es sich nur für Spezialisten mit hohem Lohn überhaupt Sinn macht, sich auf lange Strecken zu machen.


Und was ist mit den ganzen Leuten, deren Löhne zu gering sind um in der Stadt zu wohnen, deren Arbeit es aber ebenfalls lokal braucht? Und die daher Pendeln MÜSSEN?
Nochmals - auch wenn das dein Tellerrand scheinbar nicht hergibt, aber die Welt besteht nicht nur aus überdurchschnittlich bezahlten Jobs, die man THEORETISCH... im HomeOffice machen könnte.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

18.000 Wohnungen sind nicht viel? So viel wurde in Berlin noch nie gebaut. 
Klar ginge noch mehr, aber die Stadt muss den Leuten auch zeigen - das Boot ist voll, denkt mal nach bevor ihr dahin zieht. 

Und klar ist der Wohlstand gestiegen, nur halt nicht in dem Niedriglohnsektor, Dienstleistungsgewerbe und paar anderen Abteilungen. 
MINT-Berufe sind z.B. sehr gut dabei. Auch Fließband bei der Industrie zahlt sich gut aus, sogar Handwerker verdienen aktuell ordentlich.  Und ich hab bereits geschrieben was ich von den Leuten erwarte. Zur Ausbeutung gehören immer 2. Und der, der sich ausbeuten lässt, kann sich hier eigentlich sehr gut wehren. Nur müssen sie das auch wollen. 

Und das pendeln sich bald nicht mehr lohnt, wissen alle. Das muss auch weg, es steht allen anderen Zielen und der puren Vernunft im Wege, daher weg damit. Die Leute müssen sich eben an den aktuellen Arbeitsmarkt auch anpassen. 
Der Tellerrand ist bei mir vor der Nase - eine fette Bundesstraße die oft verstopft, immer laut und stinkend ist. Staub aufm Balkon ohne Ende, alles schwarz. Die Deppen würde ich am liebsten nach Narnia umleiten. Direkt daneben fährt die S-Bahn, Straßenbahn und diverse Buslinien, aber nö, die kriegste ausm Auto nicht raus ohne das besagte Auto anzuzünden.. 
Ist also auch mein persönliches Interesse, denen zu erklären das sie den anderen schaden wenn sie hier rumgurken.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und der, der sich ausbeuten lässt, kann sich hier eigentlich sehr gut wehren. Nur müssen sie das auch wollen.


Sich gegen ungerechtfertigt niedrige Löhne wehren ist okay, aber gegen ungerechtfertigt hohe Mieten darf man das nicht  Da regelt der Markt das schon von selbst.
Es geht auch nicht nur drum das jeder seines Glückes Schmied ist, irgendjemand muss halt nunmal auch die "niederen" Tätigkeiten erledigen. 



Gesendet von meinem SM-G960F mit Tapatalk


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Sich gegen ungerechtfertigt niedrige Löhne wehren ist okay, aber gegen ungerechtfertigt hohe Mieten darf man das nicht  Da regelt der Markt das schon von selbst.
> Es geht auch nicht nur drum das jeder seines Glückes Schmied ist, irgendjemand muss halt nunmal auch die "niederen" Tätigkeiten erledigen.
> 
> 
> ...



Naja der Arbeitsmarkt ist dynamisch, weltoffen und da kann ausgebeutet werden, Der Immobilienmarkt ist da wesentlich zäher und langsamer. Die sollte man nicht direkt vergleichen.
Wenn der Arbeitsmarkt komplett offen wäre, würden nur Inder bei uns die Hotlines besetzen, nur Rumänen würden bauen und LKW hätten alle auch ausländische Fahrer. Weil sie billiger sind. Deswegen gibt es ja auch die Regeln das es hier nach den örtlichen Tarifen usw. bezahlt wird. 
Bei Wohnraum ist das anders, man kann nicht in Polen wohnen trotzdem die Vorzüge vom Berlin haben ohne zu fahren. Häuser teleportieren sich nicht. Daher muss man ganz anders rangehen. Und um den irren Wachstum der Städte zu bremsen, sind hohe Mieten durchaus attraktiv, das ist auch ein Mittel gegen die Landflucht z.B. - wenn die Landbevölkerung kapiert das sie da ein Haus bekommt statt einer kleinen Wohnung, bleibt sie der Stadt auch fern. 
Man muss denen nur beibringen, die Stadt nicht mit den Blechpanzern zu verstopfen und alles wird gut.

Also: weg mit der Pendlerpauschale (gesundheitliche Probleme und Staus zu finanzieren - darauf muss man erstmal kommen), pendeln richtig teuer machen (Sprit darf gerne noch etwas mehr kosten), ÖPNV Preise runter, Radwege ausbauen, Städte so weit wie möglich autofrei machen und die Mieten passen sich schon an. Die steigen nicht bis zum Mond, sondern nur bis dahin, wie die Leute sie bezahlen wollen. Man kann keinem verbieten, 25€/m² zu zahlen und auch 100€/m² existieren. Der Rest regelt sich von allein, Angebot und Nachfrage.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

ZIA-Immobilientag: Kein guter Ort, um ueber Wohnungspolitik zu diskutieren | LobbyControl



> [...]
> Die Gästeliste zum Tag der Immobilienwirtschaft gleicht einem Who is  who der wohnungspolitischen Politikprominenz. Mit Horst Seehofer,  Andreas Scheuer, Svenja Schulz und Peter Altmaier sind gleich vier  Bundesminister/innen zum Immobilienlobby-Großevent in die Verti Music  Hall am Berliner Spreeufer geladen. Dazu kommen mit Ralph Brinkhaus  (CDU) und Christian Lindner (FDP) zwei Fraktionsvorsitzende sowie  weitere hochrangige Politiker/innen aus Bundestag, Bauministerium,  Landes- und Kommunalpolitik.
> Nicht jedem Interessenverband schenkt die Politik so viel  Aufmerksamkeit. Zum alternativen Wohngipfel im letzten Herbst kamen  trotz Einladung keine Vertreter/innen von Union und FDP. Den Kongress  hatten Sozialverbänden, Gewerkschaften und Mieteriniativen parallel zum  Wohngipfel der Bundesregierung veranstaltet. Auch sonst gibt es  Ungleichgewichte: Mieterverbände erhielten im vergangenen Jahr gerade  einmal sechs Gespräche mit führenden Vertreter/innen der  Bundesregierung, während allein die drei größten Wohnungskonzerne 14 Mal  zu Spitzengespräche in den Ministerien saßen. Das geht aus zwei aktuellen schriftlichen Anfragen der Linksfraktion hervor.
> [...]


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und um den irren Wachstum der Städte zu bremsen, sind hohe Mieten durchaus attraktiv, das ist auch ein Mittel gegen die Landflucht z.B. - wenn die Landbevölkerung kapiert das sie da ein Haus bekommt statt einer kleinen Wohnung, bleibt sie der Stadt auch fern.


Setz doch Mal ein Zeichen und zieh aufs Land. Mit deinem Home Office doch sowieso egal und zusätzlich machst du Platz für einen bisherigen Pendler.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein seahawk, Kommunismus brauchen wir auch nicht.



Planwirtschaft ist nicht Kommunismus.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

> Bei Wohnraum ist das anders, man kann nicht in Polen wohnen trotzdem die Vorzüge vom Berlin haben ohne zu fahren. Häuser teleportieren sich nicht. Daher muss man ganz anders rangehen. Und um den irren Wachstum der
> Städte zu bremsen, sind hohe Mieten durchaus attraktiv, das ist auch ein Mittel gegen die Landflucht z.B. - wenn die Landbevölkerung kapiert das sie da ein Haus bekommt statt einer kleinen Wohnung, bleibt sie der Stadt auch fern.
> 
> Also: weg mit der Pendlerpauschale (gesundheitliche Probleme und Staus zu finanzieren - darauf muss man erstmal kommen), pendeln richtig teuer machen (Sprit darf gerne noch etwas mehr kosten), ÖPNV Preise runter,



Schnallst du eigentlich nicht, dass sich das beides auschließt?
Dem Menschen auf dem Lande ist es eigentlich völlig egal wie du ihm du Luft zum Leben nimmst, aber mit deinen Ansichten und Forderungen, willst du ihn anscheinend völlig ausgrenzen! 
Nochmal zum Mitschreiben, alle Menschen auf dem Lande sind in ihrem ganzen täglichen Leben auf Individualverkehr angewiesen, häufig auch um zum Arbeitsplatz zu kommenn, allerdings ist das nur ein Teil.

Wie man so beschränkt sein kann, um gleichzeitig zu schreiben, Individualverkehr soll viel teuerer werden, also werden die Kosten auf dem Land auch wesentlich teuerer und gleichzeitig schweine teure Mieten in der Stadt, damit die Leute vom Land auch ja keine Möglichkeite haben, durch einen Umzug die kommenden hohen Kosten des Individualverkehrs zu vermeiden!

M.M. nach hast du den Schuss nicht mehr gehört!


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Setz doch Mal ein Zeichen und zieh aufs Land. Mit deinem Home Office doch sowieso egal und zusätzlich machst du Platz für einen bisherigen Pendler.



Um was zu tun? Sich dann ein Auto zu kaufen und dann für jeden Furz 10-30km zu fahren? 
Oder den besagten Furz zu bestellen und die Paketboten noch mehr zu belasten? 
Ich bin ein Stadtkind und unterstütze Städte auch. Nur das es bei mir einen Vorteil gibt - ich verstopfe die Infrastruktur der Stadt nicht, schon gar nicht zu den rush hour Zeiten. Setze mich für eine weitesgehend autofreie Stadt wo ich kann. Und nicht umsonst leben viele Leute die im Home Office arbeiten (teil oder auch vollzeit) in der Stadt. 
Das Zeichen was ich setze: kein Auto, kein pendeln, den Klimaschutz recht gut unterstützen (auch Critical Mass usw.) Dazu lebe ich in einer Stadt die nicht überfüllt ist. Leipzig wächst, hier sind aber noch keine 100 Bewerber auf eine Wohnung unterwegs, das ist kein München oder Berlin. Hier wird auch massiv gebaut, gerade vor kurzem wurde ein recht großes Stück Bauland ausgewiesen. 

Aufs Land ziehe ich erst dann wenn ich dort alles bekomme (Essen, Kultur, gute Infrastruktur (also S-Bahn alle 10min usw.) und wenn es sich wirklich lohnt. Leipzig hat aktuell noch sehr günstige Mieten, ich bekomme hier kein Haus für das Geld was meine Wohnung kostet. Ist es irgendwann so weit, werde ich mich auch umsehen. Es ist auch eine Kosten/Nutzen Sache. Noch extra 200€ pro Monat fürs Auto damit ich dahin komme wo ich aktuell mitm Rad hinkomme - Quatsch mit Soße. Weder Kosten noch Nutzen stimmen. 
Denk dir deinen Teil.

@Don-71 

Du hast das immer noch nicht kapiert. 
Das Ziel ist es, die Landbevölkerung davon abzuhalten, ihr halbes Leben in der Stadt zu verbringen. Wegen feiern und einkaufen kommen die ja trotzdem, sollen die auch (keiner macht Konzerte in der Pampa z.B. - das bleibt in den Städten), aber das sie dazu noch auf Arbeit pendeln - das sollte man vermeiden. Es muss immer freiwillig sein wenn man irgendwohin fährt, nicht auf Zwang 5x die Woche. 
Lebst auf dem Land? Arbeite da auch, genieße das Leben, fahr in die Stadt wenn du Lust drauf hast und nur so. Und damit das klappt, sollte es nicht wirtschaftlich sein, seinen Kadaver mehrere hundert Kilometer pro Woche auf Arbeit zu schleppen, sollte ja klar sein.
Es reicht ja schon das hier Handwerker, Lieferanten und LKWs alles verstopfen, aber noch etliche Leute zwischendrin die einfach sinnlos rumfahren obwohl sie bei sich um die Ecke arbeiten könnten - richtig dämlich so was.


----------



## Mancko (29. Juni 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Planwirtschaft ist nicht Kommunismus.



Macht sie nicht besser. Ich habe lange genug damit zu tun gehabt. Nie wieder will ich so eine ******* haben. Ist jedes Mal zum Scheitern verurteilt.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Rest regelt sich von allein, Angebot und Nachfrage.



Angebot und Nachfrage allein haben die letzten 15 Jahren in mittlerweile gut anderthalb dutzend Fällen von Emissionshandelsmärkten weltweit, ohne eine einzige Ausnahme vollständig und auf ganzer Linie versagt. Man kann sehr viele, sehr dicke Bücher nur mit Auflistungen füllen, wo ein stures Vertrauen auf die "Kräfte des Marktes" zu kathastrophalen Zuständen geführt haben. In der Geschichte wie heute.

Ein Vertrauen auf dieses Prinzip erscheint mir daher wie die Definition von Wahnsinn - eine Aktion wieder und wieder ausführen, in der Erwartung, eine anderen Reaktion zu erhalten. 

Und man muss nun wirklich keinen Abschluss in VWL/BWL haben, um eine Renditeerwartung von knapp 3% p.a. (nur in Berlin) in einem unelastischen Markt als unerfüllbar zu sehen, wenn zugleich die Entwicklung des Reallohns über die letzten 30 Jahre insgesamt nur knapp über 3% lag. 


Wi dem auch sei, nun hat man also zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) es "ok" finden, dass angestammte Mieter bestenfalls in ihren Wohnungen leben, bis sie wegziehen/sterben und sukzessive durch Gutverdiener das Viertel ersetzt werden, ohne dass eine soziale Durchmischung stattfindet. Gentrifizierung, um es beim Namen zu nennen, inklusive ihrer zahlreichen (kaum bezifferbaren aber vorhandenen) volkswirtschaftlich Schäden.
b) eine soziale Lösung finden, die die volkswirtschaftlichen Schäden der Gentrifizierung verhindert.


Letztlich landen alle Profite von Option a) in ausnahmslos jeder Fristbetrachtung beim Aktionär, die Schäden wiederum zu 100% beim Steuerzahler. Und ich meinte, dass wir dieses Thema doch schon mal hatten in den letzten Dekaden... 





Mancko schrieb:


> Macht sie nicht besser. Ich habe lange genug damit zu tun gehabt. Nie wieder will ich so eine ******* haben. Ist jedes Mal zum Scheitern verurteilt.


Und nicht jede Regulation ist Planwirtschaft, das möchte ich an der Stelle deutlich sagen.
Es erscheint mir, dass vielerorts mittlerweile ein gewisser Reflex aufkommt, "DAS IST KOMMUNISMUS" zu rufen , wenn jemand sinnvolle Regulationen von durch den freien Markt verursachten Missständen auch nur in den Raum wirft. 

Gleich gefolgt von "das kostet Arbeitsplätze" und "wer soll das bezahlen" übrigens. Was ich letztlich für gefährlicher als die AfD halte, wenn ich ehrlich bin - weil mit der Argumentation ist quasi jede staatliche Ausgleichshandlung von durch Globalisierung verursachte Schäden als ungangbarer Kommunismus diskredditierbar, ohne dass zielgerichtet die Schäden angegangen werden können.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Du hast das immer noch nicht kapiert.
> Das Ziel ist es, die Landbevölkerung davon abzuhalten, ihr halbes Leben in der Stadt zu verbringen.


Da sind wir ja sogar einer Meinung, aber das funktioniert halt nicht solange der Verkäufer, die Putzkraft, der Kellner, keinen bezahlbaren Wohnraum in der Stadt findet.
Was bleibt ihm übrig außer zu pendeln? Diese Jobs müssen nunmal auch in der Stadt erledigt werden und sind oft genug nichtmals Vollzeitstellen. Damit zahlst du schlicht keine Miete in München, Stuttgart und Co. Nichtsdestotrotz MUSS es solche Menschen auch dort geben.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Mal zum mitschreiben, da anscheinend alle denken, die Landbevölkerung pendelt in die Stadt, um dort einzukaufen und zu arbeiten, das ist in urbanen Gegenden um eine Großsadt auch durchaus der Fall, aber der überwiegende Mehrzahl der Landbevölkerung die in Regionen wie z.B Emsland, Eifel, Odenwald, Schwarzwald, Brandenburg, Mecklenburg etc etc etc. lebt, pendelt alleine aus den Entfernungen heraus 30-40km zur Arbeit pro Strecke.

Z.B. bei meiner Verwandschaft in der Lüneburgerheide wohnen etliche Leute in Visselhövede und pendeln zu Arbeit nach Walsrode, Soltau, Rothenburg, Verden, Fallingbostel etc tec, das sind auch mal eben zwischen 40-70km pro Tag und das ist ein Beispiel von unzähligen ländlichen Regionen wo diese Kilometer ruckzuck zusammen kommen und mir erschließt sich nicht, wie das ohne öffentlichen Nahverkehr (nicht vorhanden) oder Bahn (auch nicht vorhanden) gelöst werden soll.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Und nicht jede Regulation ist Planwirtschaft, das möchte ich an der Stelle deutlich sagen.
> Es erscheint mir, dass vielerorts mittlerweile ein gewisser Reflex aufkommt, "DAS IST KOMMUNISMUS" zu rufen , wenn jemand sinnvolle Regulationen von durch den freien Markt verursachten Missständen auch nur in den Raum wirft.


Nicht schreiben wenn man nicht den ursprünglichen Kommentar gelesen hat und die anderen Kommentare des Users nicht kennt. 
Es wird nicht weniger als die vollständige Abschaffung der Privatwirtschaft gefordert.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

Fuenf Fakten zum Pendeln: Immer mehr, immer weiter - ZDFmediathek


> [...] Gut 32 Millionen Menschen gehen in Deutschland einer  sozialversicherungspflichtigen Beschäftigung nach. Mehr als die Hälfte  von ihnen - also 18,4 Millionen - pendeln zu ihrer Arbeitsstelle. Das  heißt, sie arbeiten nicht in der Nähe ihres Wohnortes.
> [...]
> Im Durchschnitt fahren Pendler jeden Tag 34 Kilometer (Hin- und  Rückfahrt). Die letzten Jahre ist zu beobachten, dass immer mehr  Beschäftigte immer längere Anfahrtsstrecken in Kauf nehmen. Rund 1,3  Millionen Menschen fahren mehr als 150 Kilometer weit zur Arbeit.




Pendler-Wahnsinn: "Chancen fuer vernetzte Mobilitaet" - ZDFmediathek




cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Stadtkind und unterstütze Städte auch.


Gar nichts. Du bist der Inbegriff eines neureichen Schnösels.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal zum mitschreiben, da anscheinend alle denken, die Landbevölkerung pendelt in die Stadt, um dort einzukaufen und zu arbeiten, das ist in urbanen Gegenden um eine Großsadt auch durchaus der Fall, aber der überwiegende Mehrzahl der Landbevölkerung die in Regionen wie z.B Emsland, Eifel, Odenwald, Schwarzwald, Brandenburg, Mecklenburg etc etc etc. lebt, pendelt alleine aus den Entfernungen heraus 30-40km zur Arbeit pro Strecke.


Von denen tun das aber viele freiwillig. In der Stadt hindern die hohen Mieten die Leute sich dort eine Wohnung zu suchen, auf dem Land sind die Mieten in der Regel aber ähnlich, egal ob du 30km weiter links oder rechts wohnst.
Ich musste in der Ausbildung auch 40km pro Strecke pendeln und bin dann umgezogen, obwohl die Miete da höher war, habe ich das Geld durch den gesparten Sprit wieder drin gehabt.
Ich bin auch nicht dafür den Individualverkehr zu eliminieren oder ähnliches, aber er sollte schon so weit es geht minimiert werden.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Da sind wir ja sogar einer Meinung, aber das funktioniert halt nicht solange der Verkäufer, die Putzkraft, der Kellner, keinen bezahlbaren Wohnraum in der Stadt findet.
> Was bleibt ihm übrig außer zu pendeln? Diese Jobs müssen nunmal auch in der Stadt erledigt werden und sind oft genug nichtmals Vollzeitstellen. Damit zahlst du schlicht keine Miete in München, Stuttgart und Co. Nichtsdestotrotz MUSS es solche Menschen auch dort geben.



Eine Arbeit annehmen die nicht etliche Kilometer weit weg ist. 
Die Leute sollten anfangen an Klimaschutz, eigene Gesundheit und andere Sachen denken die dazu gehören. Hier wird massiv dagegen demonstriert und das nicht umsonst. Die Stadtbewohner haben die Blechlavinen auch satt - gerade dieses WE ist in Leipzig vor dem HBF eine fette Aktion am laufen inklusive Straßensperre usw. 
Überlege mal warum. 
Die Leute sollten sich endlich dafür einsetzen das sie in Vollzeit arbeiten und genug verdienen für die Umgebung wo sie leben wollen. Auch hier regelt Angebot und Nachfrage. Wenn die Gastro bald keine Leute mehr bekommt, steigen die Löhne oder es werden Lokale schließen. So wird sich alles halbwegs ausgleichen. 
Aber so lange Leute unter 2000€ Netto bekommen und dann noch 300-400€ im Monat fürs pendeln verballern, kann ich sie nicht ernst nehmen. So gar nicht. Sie wissen aber auch was sie da tun, ändern wollen sie aber nichts. Und da muss man nachhelfen so wie es aussieht.

Das schlimmste ist ja, pendeln wird subventioniert. Wir zahlen dafür das die Leute uns hier die Luft verpesten, die Straßen und Städte verstopfen und das sie auf ÖPNV pfeifen und sich ins Auto setzen.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eine Arbeit annehmen die nicht etliche Kilometer weit weg ist.


Die es ja auch in solch einer Hülle und Fülle gibt. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Auch hier regelt Angebot und Nachfrage.


Herr Lindner, sind sie es?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber so lange Leute unter 2000€ Netto bekommen und dann noch 300-400€ im Monat fürs pendeln verballern, kann ich sie nicht ernst nehmen. So gar nicht. Sie wissen aber auch was sie da tun, ändern wollen sie aber nichts. Und da muss man nachhelfen so wie es aussieht.



Wir haben ihn gefunden, die neoliberale "FDP-Version" von Philipp Amthor. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Das schlimmste ist ja, pendeln wird subventioniert. Wir zahlen dafür das  die Leute uns hier die Luft verpesten, die Straßen und Städte  verstopfen und das sie auf ÖPNV pfeifen und sich ins Auto setzen.



Ja, bedank dich bei der Lobbyarbeit der Deutschen Wirtschaft, die möchte doch "hochflexible" & unterbezahlte Arbeitskräfte und der Staat und seine Lobbyhörigen Lakeien schaffen dafür halt die Bedingungen (100km, pendeln zur Arbeit für Mindestlohn, zumutbar, damit sie auch am Arbeitsplatz ankommen und ihr Arbeitgeber nicht für ihre Flexibilität "zu stark bealstet" wird bezahlen wir auch den Sprit per Pendlerpauschale und Zuschuss zu den Lohnkosten & ihrem Gehalt und das alles natürlich vom Geld der Steuerzahler).

Für deinen geheiligten "selbstregulierenden" Markt gilt halt immer wieder, Gewinne privatisieren, Kosten sozialisieren, Umweltschutz, sozialisieren, oder ignorieren.


----------



## HenneHuhn (29. Juni 2019)

Fordert cryon immer noch die marktkonforme Revolution, dass die Leute irgendwie was tun sollen, damit sie mehr verdienen, und dann regelt sich alles, vermittels der unsichtbaren Fummelhändchen des Marktes ? Ohne dass die Preise gleichzeitig auch steigen?


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

Die Leute lassen sich ausbeuten, nehmen jeden Job an, pfeifen auf die Umwelt und eigene (und fremde) Gesundheit, pfeifen auf ihr soziales Umfeld (auch die Kinder) und man schiebt das den Arbeitgebern in die Schuhe oder wat? 
Neeee is klar. 
Die hochflexiblen Arbeitnehmer werden sehr gut bezahlt und recht gut behandelt - weil sie eben flexibel sind. Flexibel heißt ja nicht am Sonntag noch rausfahren und irgendwo putzen weil der Kunde gepfiffen hat und der Chef auch, sondern weil man spezialisiert ist und die flexible Arbeit sehr gut bezahlt wird. Glaub mir, wenn bei uns die IT-Abteilung höchst flexibel auf Alarm vom Server reagiert, machen die das nicht kostenlos. Würde sich das nicht lohnen, würde niemand am Sonntag oder in der Nacht alles stehen und liegen lassen und sich um den Server kümmern. 
Das muss sich halt in jedem Bereich durchsetzen. Gutes Gehalt, Boni für Wochenende, Nachtdienst, bezahlte Überstunden die auch mit den Boni versehen werden oder Ausgleich von besagten Überstunden. So was fällt aber nicht vom Himmel, so was wird mit dem Chef ausgehandelt. Und jemanden ersetzen der das Zeug programmiert hat und auch noch betreut - viel Spaß, bis du da Ersatz findest kostet dich das doppelt oder dreifach auf Dauer und niemand sagt das der Ersatz für weniger arbeiten will. 

Fakt ist: die Leute sind angepisst in den Städten. Klima-Demos und alles weitere (für mehr Radwege, ÖPNV, autofreie Zonen usw.) nehmen zu, den Pendlern geht es jetzt an den Kragen und ich werde immer mit dabei sein. Wenn die Leute pendeln wollen, dann sollen die sich gefälligst in den ÖPNV schieben und die in Bahn, die sind wesentlich besser als im Auto zu sitzen. Autoland Deutschland sollte mal langsam vom Blech befreit werden. Wir sind nicht die USA wo man irre viel Platz hat und alles auf das Auto zugeschnitten wird (aber selbst die haben kapiert das es in Großstädten nicht geht und haben die Autos verbannt). Wenn hier der Parkplatz 20€ am Tag kostet (also 1h umsonst schuften am Tag) überlegen die Leute sich auch was für Verkehrsmittel sie wählen sollen.

Ich will das pendeln ja nicht abschaffen, es wird immer Fälle geben wo man sagt - OK, ist halt so. Der eine erbt ein Haus aufm Land und will das nicht abgeben, der andere wird versetzt oder hat gar keine Möglichkeit sich auf lange Zeit an einen Ort zu binden usw. Aber vom Auto als Hauptverkehrsmittel kriegen wir die schon weg, ob sie wollen oder nicht. Das ist eine Entwicklung die global ist und sich nicht aufhalten lässt. Alleine mal kurz nach Copenhagen glotzen, wie die das Problem angehen und dann sollten die Fragen gelöst werden.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Fordert cryon immer noch die marktkonforme Revolution, dass die Leute irgendwie was tun sollen, damit sie mehr verdienen, und dann regelt sich alles, vermittels der unsichtbaren Fummelhändchen des Marktes ? Ohne dass die Preise gleichzeitig auch steigen?



Die Preise können auch steigen. Warum auch nicht? Arbeit muss sich lohnen, damit sich Arbeit lohnt, ist es nötig das eine Frisur keine 12€ mehr kostet - wie soll der da was verdienen wenn ich dem nichts bezahle?
Das schöne ist ja - wir haben das Geld um uns die höheren Preise leisten zu können. Das kommt vor allem dem Niedriglohnsektor zu gute. Hochwertige Dienstleistungen und hochpreisige Waren werden kaum teurer. Lieber 50€ für nen Männerhaarschnitt zahlen und dafür sicher sein das der Friseur ausgeschlafen ist, gut gelaunt und nicht an sein leeres Bankkonto denkt statt deiner Frisur. Weil noch mal - wir haben es hier. Mehr als nötig, Wirtschaft brummt, Gewinne steigen, Bund hatte einen Überschuss von 12,8 Milliarden im letzten Jahr. Wir wissen hier doch nicht mehr wohin mit dem ganzen Geld, es wird für irre Projekte und wahnsinnige Bonuszahlungen verballert das einem die Ohren wegfliegen wenn man die Summen sieht. Und da wagen wir es noch uns zu beschweren wir hätten dafür kein Geld?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Fordert cryon immer noch die marktkonforme Revolution, dass die Leute irgendwie was tun sollen, damit sie mehr verdienen, und dann regelt sich alles, vermittels der unsichtbaren Fummelhändchen des Marktes ? Ohne dass die Preise gleichzeitig auch steigen?



Manch einer glaubt halt auch an Wunderlampen mit Dshinns, die dann per Wunsch alles besser machen. 

Oder eben in cryon1c seinem Fall daran das der "deutsche Soldat" (deutsche Arbeiter) im Stalingrad (in Deutschland) nur mal hätte an die Front (auf die Straße) gehen müssen und kämpfen (protestieren) und dann hätte er ja wohl auch "gewonnen" (genug Geld für die Miete). 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Fakt ist: ...



Fakt ist fast alle Teilnehmer hier in der Diskussion "lachen" dich bereits seit Seiten für deine verdrehten Ansichten aus und du machst dich permanent weiter zum Clown, das sieht man ansonsten eigentlich mit dieser Vehemenz, dieser Regelmäßigkeit und mit dieser mangelnden Selbstreflektion nur bei SPD und Union, oder Christian Lindner.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Schiebt das was er sagt doch nicht komplett ins lächerliche. Was den Markt betrifft okay, sehe ich anders. Was das pendeln betrifft hat er doch recht.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Leute lassen sich ausbeuten, nehmen jeden Job an, pfeifen auf die Umwelt und eigene (und fremde) Gesundheit, pfeifen auf ihr soziales Umfeld (auch die Kinder) und man schiebt das den Arbeitgebern in die Schuhe oder wat?
> Neeee is klar.


Willkommen im H4-System.



> Glaub mir, wenn bei uns die IT-Abteilung höchst flexibel auf Alarm vom Server reagiert, machen die das nicht kostenlos.


Genau, die IT Abteilung. Ein kleiner Teil des gesamten Arbeitsmarktes. Weltfremder geht es nicht diesen auf den gesamten Arbeitsmarkt übertragen zu wollen. Jemand wie du gehört dringend in die Produktion oder mal für 5 Jahre am Stück, ohne Möglichkeit rauszukommen, in den H4-Bezug.



> Klima-Demos


Man sollte sich auch mal die soziodemografischen Erhebungen dazu  anschauen. Zum überwiegenden Teil stammen die Demonstrierenden aus gut bis bestens situiertem Elternhaus, in  dem mindestens einer, meistens sogar beide Elternteile einen akademischen  Hintergrund haben, keinerlei finanzielle Sorgen und Probleme, sehr gut finanziell vorgesorgt für alles mögliche, selber  besuchen sie zur überwiegenden Mehrheit ein besseres Gymnasium (nichts  mit Problemviertel oder Brennpunkt) oder studieren schon.
So richtig die Intention der Demonstrationen auch sein mögen aber spätestens wenn es um die soziale Frage geht, wird das, vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, noch massive Probleme verursachen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Manch einer glaubt halt auch an Wunderlampen mit Dshinns, die dann per Wunsch alles besser machen.
> 
> Oder eben in cryon1c seinem Fall daran das der "deutsche Soldat" (deutsche Arbeiter) im Stalingrad (in Deutschland) nur mal hätte an die Front (auf die Straße) gehen müssen und kämpfen (protestieren) und dann hätte er ja wohl auch "gewonnen" (genug Geld für die Miete).
> 
> ...



Dat ist mir so egal. Ich habe meine Ziele, meine politische Überzeugung und meine Einstellung. Und im Gegensatz zu manch anderen gehe ich dafür auch auf die Straße. Aber nicht für irgendwelche Enteignungen, Vergesellschaftungen usw. Sondern für Klimaschutz, gegen die Pendler und gegen diverse andere Idioten die sich hier wie die letzten Schweine benehmen.
Es gibt einige Sachen, die werden wir kräftig bezahlen. Die Energiewende bezahlen wir, der Klimaschutz wird uns (die Bevölkerung) noch mehr kosten. Sehe ich kein Problem darin. Einige wird das halt dreifach treffen - die, die sich entschlossen haben weit entfernt von der Arbeit zu wohnen, ein Auto zu fahren und auf ÖPNV zu verzichten usw. 
Wer der Meinung ist, seinen Eimer mit Bolzen so oft zu fahren, soll dafür auch zur Kasse geben werden, keine Gnade hier in den Städten. Aufm Land können die rumfahren wie sie wollen, da ist die Luft frisch, der Lärmpegel stört weniger und Platz hat man da genug.



Poulton schrieb:


> Willkommen im H4-System.
> 
> 
> Genau, die IT Abteilung. Ein kleiner Teil des gesamten Arbeitsmarktes. Weltfremder geht es nicht diesen auf den gesamten Arbeitsmarkt übertragen zu wollen. Jemand wie du gehört dringend in die Produktion oder mal für 5 Jahre am Stück, ohne Möglichkeit rauszukommen, in den H4-Bezug.
> ...



Ja klar machen die das. Die, mit dem Hochschulabschluss, Doktortiteln, gut bezahlten Jobs usw. Weil sie mehr Zeit für sich und die Umwelt nehmen. Und bereit sind, dafür zu bezahlen. Weil sie erkennen was sie anrichten wenn sie es ignorieren und sie verstehen auch was ihre Kinder dann ausbaden müssen wenn sie die Probleme schleifen lassen. 
Jemand der keine Zeit dafür erübrigt sondern sich nach 9h aufm Bau noch ein Abendbierchen reinpfeift, dem ist das leider egal.  Der nimmt sich am Freitag um 16:00 nicht die Zeit, die Demo wenigstens mal von außen zu  sehen. Der geht nicht wählen oder wählt aus Protest irgendwelche Grütze. Der interessiert sich auch nicht für einfachste Sachen beim Umweltschutz (nicht nur Klima) - weder Fleischkonsum noch Fair Trade noch Fair Made Sachen interessieren diese Leute, sie konsumieren einfach wie sie lustig sind. Und die Auswirkungen davon ignorieren sie. Im Bioladen sehe ich kaum Handwerker z.B. (weil der auch 18:00 schließt, der gemeine Handwerker kommt da gerade von der Baustelle gekrochen bei der aktuellen Auftragslage). Die Leute müssen halt auf die harte Tour lernen und zahlen. Genau so wie wir bei der Energiewende zur Kasse geboten werden. Niemand fragt uns ob wir das finanzieren wollen, das wird umgelegt, zahlen bitte. Fertig, aus.

Und gleich kommt "mimimimi" die IT-Abteilung ist nicht mit anderen vergleichbar. Doch ist sie. Wenn bei Leute arbeiten die irgendwas kritisches betreuen, stehen die auch mitten in der Nacht dafür auf. Weil die Verluste wesentlich höher sind als deren Überstunden und Nachtzuschläge und der Whisky als Geschenkt für gute Arbeit noch oben drauf. So was gibt es in sehr vielen Bereichen, nicht nur IT. Muss also auch dort entsprechend gut behandelt werden. 

Und das H4-System ist obsolet, aber bis wir das Monster abschaffen oder in irgendwas brauchbares umwandeln, werden Jahre vergehen (im besten Fall). Kritik daran gibt es genug. Fortschritt - kaum, es wird sich aber ändern. Die Frage ist hier - wann es so weit ist. Bis dahin müssen wir mit dem System leben. Und da ist jeder gefragt - was tun. Auf unsere Politiker warten - da kannste arm sterben und es wird immer noch nicht fertig sein.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Schiebt das was er sagt doch nicht komplett ins lächerliche. Was den Markt betrifft okay, sehe ich anders. Was das pendeln betrifft hat er doch recht.



Hat er eben nicht!

Der Staat hat es über die letzten Jahrzehnte versäumt, sowohl bezahlbaren Wohnraum in Städten zu schaffen (im Gegenteil er hat massenweise Sozialwohnungen verkauft und privatisiert), dazu wurde öffentlicher Nahverkehr  zusätzlich in ländlichen Regionen abgebaut (sowohl Schiene als auch Bus), also das Gegenteil von der Schaffung einer überall funktionierenden Infrastruktur für öffentlichen Nahverkehr.

Und nun kommen die Grünen und Friday for Future und erzählen allen, das Pendeln schlecht ist, obwohl der Staat in den letzten Jahrzehnten alles dafür getan hat, im ländlichen Raum den Individualverkehr massiv zu verstärken und den öffentlichen Nahverkehr massiv abzubauen. Dafür sollen nun die Leut aus dem ländlichen Raum bestraft weden, dass die denken, die Politiker und Leute von Friday for Future haben nicht mehr alle Tassen im Schrank ist doch völlig klar. 
Vor allen dingen nach den Fakten, stoßen wir als viertgrößter Wirtschaftsraum der Erde gerade mal 2% allen CO2 aus, wovon der Individualverkehr einen Bruchteil ausmacht und rein überhaupt nichts an irgendeiner Klimabilanz ändert!

Mit diesen Argumenten kann überhaupt Niemand überzeugen. Man kann als Politik erst Pendeln und Individualverkehr teuerer machen, wenn man  eine funktionierende Alternative anbieten kann und die heißt sicher nicht, eine wesentlich teurere Wohnung in der Nähe des Arbeitspltzes in einem Ballungsgebiet suchen oder nur noch da zu leben wo man arbeitet, das funktioniert in strukturschwachen Gegenden nicht. Sondern die Anwort kann nur heißen,  den öffentlichen Nahverkehr (Schiene und Bus) ÜBERALL massiv auszubauen und erst wenn das geschehen ist, kann man Individualverkehr teurer machen, inklusive das Pendeln.

Alles andere ist komplett idiotisch und wird zu massiven Auseinandersetzungen führen.


----------



## Kontinuum (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> So was fällt aber nicht vom Himmel, so was wird mit dem Chef ausgehandelt.



So was kann sich jeder mit einem seltenen & profitablen Skillset erlauben. Aufstehen und gehen, wenn das Gegenüber im Bewerbungsgespräch eine lachhafte Summe für den Job anbietet ist da kein Problem. Passiert eigentlich jedem irgendwann, dass das Gegenüber dreist wird und glatt irgendwelche Summen nennt, die grob 20% unter dem Job vorher liegen, weil <insert random scheinrationaler Grund X>.

Der Großteil der Arbeitnehmer können sich das nicht oder nur in enorm eingeschränktem Maße erlauben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Gewinne steigen



Ja verdammt, jetzt mach doch endlich - nach mehr als 50 Seiten FDP-Mantra - bitte den einen Schritt zur Erkenntnis, dass von diesen Gewinnen nur ein geringer Bruchteil der Bevölkerung überhaupt etwas sieht, nicht aber der durchschnittliche Deutsche und schon gar kein Niedriglöhner. Und dann noch bitte bedenken, dass die anfallenden Steuern dieser Gewinne auch noch radikal unter der Abgabenlast quasi jedes arbeitenden Menschen in diesem Land liegen, wodurch die relative Besteuerung dieses Teils der Bevölkerung nochmal unter dem liegt, was der für Mindestlohn arbeitende Frisör abdrücken muss. 

Ich gehe ja mit, dass mehr Menschen in diesem Land Aktien kaufen sollten, um von einem Aufschwung stärker zu profitieren. Aber auch nur zu denken, dass Arbeitgeber bei einem höheren Gewinn die breite Belegschaft davon partizipieren lassen, ist doch eine schon fast satirisch anmutende Vorstellung.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte sich auch mal die soziodemografischen Erhebungen dazu  anschauen. Zum überwiegenden Teil stammen die Demonstrierenden aus gut bis bestens situiertem Elternhaus, in  dem mindestens einer, meistens sogar beide Elternteile einen akademischen  Hintergrund haben, keinerlei finanzielle Sorgen und Probleme, sehr gut finanziell vorgesorgt für alles mögliche, selber  besuchen sie zur überwiegenden Mehrheit ein besseres Gymnasium (nichts  mit Problemviertel oder Brennpunkt) oder studieren schon.
> So richtig die Intention der Demonstrationen auch sein mögen aber spätestens wenn es um die soziale Frage geht, wird das, vorallem vor dem Hintergrund, noch massive Probleme verursachen.



Und werden mit dem mind. 20 Liter saufenden SUV aus Sindelfingen, Zuffenhausen, München, Wolfsburg oder Ingolstadt zur Schule und zu allen anderen Freizeitaktivitäten von Mami gefahren!



> Ja klar machen die das. Die, mit dem Hochschulabschluss, Doktortiteln, gut bezahlten Jobs usw. Weil sie mehr Zeit für sich und die Umwelt nehmen. Und bereit sind, dafür zu bezahlen. Weil sie erkennen was sie anrichten wenn sie es ignorieren und sie verstehen auch was ihre Kinder dann ausbaden müssen wenn sie die Probleme schleifen lassen.



Der Totlacher des Abends!
Ich wohne in so einer Umgebung und außer das diese Leute ihre Kreuzchen bei Grün machen, Bio kaufen und demonstrieren gehen, schaden sie der Umwelt am Meisten, mit ihren 20 Liter SUVs und 3-5 Mal im Jahr in den Urlaub jetten, aber wir haben uns Gedanken um die Umwelt gemacht, man kann sich nur kringeln vor lachen.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und werden mit dem mind. 20 Liter saufenden SUV aus Sindelfingen, Zuffenhausen, München, Wolfsburg oder Ingolstadt zur Schule und zu allen anderen Freizeitaktivitäten von Mami gefahren!



Könnte ja auch 100m Fußweg, zur Schule  / Demo, auch was (nicht) passieren.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> sie konsumieren einfach wie sie lustig sind.


Sie konsumieren nicht wie sie lustig sind, sie konsumieren wie sie es sich leisten können. Wer am Ende des Monats +-0 hat oder nur soviel beiseite legen kann, dass er im Zweifel die defekte Waschmaschine oder die Autoreperatur zahlen kann, der hat nunmal andere Sorgen und Prioritäten.

Und wenn du mal Abgründe erleben willst: Schau dir Kinder aus total zerrütteten Familien an, wo bei den Eltern der Tag mit einer Flasche Schnaps oder irgendwelchen anderen Drogen beginnt und die Kinder irgendwie zusehen müssen, da über die Runden zu kommen. Aber sowas will man als sozial-ignoranter Neureicher natürlich nicht sehen bzw. handelt nach dem Grundsatz "selber Schuld, sie hätten sich halt mal Aktien kaufen und irgendwas mit IT machen sollen". Fast so als ob man es sich aussuchen kann, in was für Verhältnisse man geboren wird. Ekelhaft dieses nach unten treten.


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> So was kann sich jeder mit einem seltenen & profitablen Skillset erlauben. Aufstehen und gehen, wenn das Gegenüber im Bewerbungsgespräch eine lachhafte Summe für den Job anbietet ist da kein Problem. Passiert eigentlich jedem irgendwann, dass das Gegenüber dreist wird und glatt irgendwelche Summen nennt, die grob 20% unter dem Job vorher liegen, weil <insert random scheinrationaler Grund X>.
> 
> Der Großteil der Arbeitnehmer können sich das nicht oder nur in enorm eingeschränktem Maße erlauben.
> 
> ...



Na noch Mal, der Lohn ist eine direkte Verhandlung zwischen Arbeitgeber und Arbeitnehmer. Papa Staat hat zwar ein paar Regeln hier - Stundenzahl, Urlaubstage und Mindestlohn usw. Aber alles was darüber hinausgeht, da ist jeder sich selbst der nächste bei dem verhandeln was der eigene Hintern wert ist, wenn man 40h pro Woche diesen an den Chef vermietet... Niemand sagt dir - das ist zu wenig oder du verlangst viel zu viel. Niemand sagt dir - in der Firma wird so und so bezahlt (übrigens ein ganz seltsames Tabuthema hier, über den Lohn zu sprechen - wobei es besser wird, immer mehr Leute sind bereit ihr Einkommen mit anderen zu besprechen). Wenn du Arbeitnehmer bist, verkaufst du dich und deine Fähigkeiten, das besagte Skillset. Deine Sprachkenntnisse, deine Erfahrungen aus früheren Projekten und Jobs, deine Fähigkeiten mit XYZ und was du sonst noch drauf hast. 
Studenten in Teilzeit haben meist nichts anzubieten als ihren nackten Hintern. Arbeiter aus dem Ausland haben noch weniger + keine Ahnung vom lokalen Markt und Gesetzen. Aber der Rest sollte sich nicht unter Wert verkaufen. 
Ich habe das auf die harte Tour als DJ gelernt in jungen Jahren. Wurde in Clubs abgezockt, habe mich auf mündliche Zusagen verlassen und wurde verlassen. Hab mich dann irgendwann hingesetzt und durchgerechnet - OK, Equipment, Anreise, Musik kostet mich XYZ, also lasse ich mich nicht unter XYZ und ohne schriftlichen Vertrag drauf ein, da bleib ich lieber daheim als dem Veranstalter fette Gewinne auf meine Kosten zu finanzieren. So eine Erfahrung sollte jeder mal mitnehmen. Dann lernt man ganz flott was der eigene Hintern so wert ist. Glücklich wird man eh nicht wenn man auf Arbeit fährt und weiß - es lohnt sich eigentlich gar nicht das Sofa zu verlassen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Hat er eben nicht!
> 
> Der Staat hat es über die letzten Jahrzehnte versäumt, sowohl bezahlbaren Wohnraum in Städten zu schaffen (im Gegenteil er hat massenweise Sozialwohnungen verkauft und privatisiert), dazu wurde öffentlicher Nahverkehr  zusätzlich in ländlichen Regionen abgebaut (sowohl Schiene als auch Bus), also das Gegenteil von der Schaffung einer überall funktionierenden Infrastruktur für öffentlichen Nahverkehr.
> 
> ...




Der ÖPNV und Schienenverkehr wurde ja deswegen zurückgefahren weil jeder Depp sich ins Auto setzt. DB macht Strecken dicht die sich nicht rentieren - niemand zahlt gerne drauf. Und irgendwelche sozialen Ansprüche hier kann man der Politik zwar an den Kopf werfen, da dort aber kein Hirn vorhanden ist, hilft das auch nicht. 

Weißte wie lange es dauern wird, ÖPNV und Schienenverkehr in die Pampa zu bringen? Jahrzehnte mit unserer Politik, selbst wenn wir da massiv Geld reinpumpen. Andere Länder wie die Schweiz investieren seit Ewigkeiten und halten die Preise hoch, bei denen ist der ÖPNV aber auch besser. Wir sind hier aber ein Autoland. Ein Autoland an der Grenze zum Herzinfarkt auf der Straße. 
Es muss also JETZT was passieren, man muss JETZT das Auto stehen lassen. Was bringen einem langfristige Pläne wenn der Patient tot ist? 
Man wird es also ungefähr so tun: Pendler dazu bringen, den Individualverkehr deutlich zu verringern und dann sollen die sich umsehen wie sie zurechtkommen. Wenn wir noch 20-30 Jahre warten und das dann noch 2-3 verschieben (gehört hier ja zum guten Ton, alles dreifach zu verschieben bis überhaupt mal ein Projekt auch nur in die Endphase kommt), kriegen wir richtige Probleme. 
Es gibt ja jetzt schon Krieg auf der Straße. In Leipzig sterben jede Woche Radfahrer in letzter Zeit, teils werden mehrere pro Woche einfach umgefahren. Woanders sieht das nicht besser aus. Da muss eine Lösung her, und zwar Vorgestern! Die heißt - lass deinen Eimer mit Bolzen daheim, den kannste am Wochenende zum Konzert ausführen oder mal in den Freizeitpark fahren. Und wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen. Im Geldbeutel, sobald dieser merklich schmaler wird, wachen die schon auf.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sie konsumieren nicht wie sie lustig sind, sie konsumieren wie sie es sich leisten können.


Ja leider auch Zigaretten. Hab schon Leute kennengelernt (ja wir reden über Arbeiter, ich nenne jetzt aber H4 Empfänger als Leute mit wenig Geld) die konnten sich am Ende des Monats nichts mehr zu Essen kaufen, aber für Zigaretten war immer Geld da. Andere haben H4 empfangen konnten sich aber trotzdem einen Gaming PC mit damals einer aktuellen GTX 780 zusammenstellen ohne zu finanzieren. 
Deswegen würde ich sehr gerne mal wirklich fundiert sehen wie sehr unnötige Ausgaben an diversen Schieflagen schuld sind.
Ob es meine Beobachtungen bestätigt oder nicht. 

Zum Theme Individualverkehr muss man ja sagen, dass er für viele nötig ist, aber es oft ausreichen würde sehr viel kleinere Fahrzeuge zu benutzen. Macht nur kaum jemand, selbst wenn ein Fahrzeug mit der größe eines Twizys reichen würde (welcher mMn. leider auch überteuert ist).


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich rauche selbst eine Schachtel am Tag (selbst gestopft).
Und eher höre ich auf zu essen, als zu qualmen. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Q.e.d.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Deswegen nennt man das ja auch Sucht.
Alle ALG II Empfänger auf Zwangsentzug zu setzen, ist aber nicht die Lösung. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Hab meinen Dad auch umgestellt, das geht schon.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich bin nicht dein Dad, und so lange ich dazu keinen eigenen Willen entwickel mit dem Rauchen aufzuhöhen, werde ich weiter qualmen. ^^

So wird die Wohnung in der ich wohne schneller frei, und später belaste ich die Sozialsysteme nicht.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich kann da ja mal mich als Beispiel nehmen, ich habe eine Ausbildung bei Lidl gemacht, dann gearbeitet, mein Abitur nachgeholt, mittlerweile gehe ich Teilzeit arbeiten und studiere nebenbei.
Mit so einer Ausbildung gehst du nicht zu deinem Arbeitgeber und sagst du arbeitest nur für 20 Euro die Stunde, die zahlt dir schlicht keiner.
Da bleibt dir einfach nix anderes übrig als für 12-13Euro zu arbeiten, mehr ist mit der Ausbildung halt einfach nicht drin, die Alternative wäre Arbeitslosigkeit.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2019)

Der sagt dann , sie wollen für xx Euro die Stunde nicht arbeiten? Bitte schön hier ist tür, es warten zig andere die dafür arbeiten gehen.


Mal gucken was dann die Jobcenter sagt, direkt  mal ne Strafe


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht dein Dad, und so lange ich dazu keinen eigenen Willen entwickel mit dem Rauchen aufzuhöhen, werde ich weiter qualmen. ^^


Das hab ich ja auch nicht verlangt, aber ganz ehrlich, wer wegen dem Rauchen Hunger hat, darf sich nicht beschweren. 
Man sollte ggf. überlegen die Behandlung der eindeutig durch das Rauchen entstandenen gesundheitlichen Schäden nicht mehr über die GKV zu zahlen.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Wegen des Rauchens musste ich noch nie hungern, und bin auch kein ALG II Empfänger. 
Abgesehen davon verkürzt sich so meine Lebenszeit extrem, so dass ich auch viel weniger Rentenzahlungen erhalten werde.
Da macht die Gesellschaft unterm Strich noch ein dickes Plus mit mir. ^^


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Du hast nur wegen deiner Aussage als Beispiel gedient, es gibt halt die Leute die das wirklich durchziehen.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das hab ich ja auch nicht verlangt, aber ganz ehrlich, wer wegen dem Rauchen Hunger hat, darf sich nicht beschweren.
> Man sollte ggf. überlegen die Behandlung der eindeutig durch das Rauchen entstandenen gesundheitlichen Schäden nicht mehr über die GKV zu zahlen.



Ist halt ein Teufelskreis, sozial schwächere Menschen neigen eher zu Süchten wie dem Rauchen.


----------



## Tengri86 (29. Juni 2019)

Wenn die babyboomer in Ruhestand sind , gibt es Ey keine Rentekasse mehr 

Rauch durch


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Q.e.d.


Dann lies mal Berichte aus Kriegsgefangenschaft oder ähnliches. Da haben einige das bisschen Essen was sie hatten noch gegen Tabak getauscht. Und der Tabak damals war mit Sicherheit nicht (vorallem nicht bei den Sowjets) mit zig hundert Zusatzstoffen versehen, damit man auch ja schnell abhängig wird.
Ich bin froh nie abhängig von Tabak, Alkohol oder irgendeiner anderen Substanz gewesen zu sein, aber Sucht ist ein riesengroßes Arschloch. (Was jetzt nicht heißt, dass ich Zeit meines Lebens Nichtraucher bin. Ich war jahrelang Gelegenheitsraucher.)


----------



## Mancko (29. Juni 2019)

> Und nicht jede Regulation ist Planwirtschaft, das möchte ich an der Stelle deutlich sagen.
> Es erscheint mir, dass vielerorts mittlerweile ein gewisser Reflex aufkommt, "DAS IST KOMMUNISMUS" zu rufen , wenn jemand sinnvolle Regulationen von durch den freien Markt verursachten Missständen auch nur in den Raum wirft.



Die Missstände hat nicht der Markt sondern die Politik verursacht. Die Politik druckt Geld, also fließen große Geldmengen in den Erwerb von Sachwerten wie Gold, Aktien und Immobilien. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen? Und die Wohnungen verkauft hat auch die Politik bzw. jeweilige Kommune. Und auch für das massive Anwachsen von Baukosten ist die Politik verantwortlich. Man könnte ja auch mit den Standards etwas runter gehen und das Baurecht vereinfachen. Man hätte auch im ländlichen Raum investieren können um die Landflucht einzudämmen. Mir ist nicht klar was das mit dem Markt zu tun hat. 

Ich bin selber Marktteilnehmer und habe, um Geld unterzubringen wegen der wahnsinnig expansiven Geldpolitik der EZB, mir eine Immobilie zur Vermietung gekauft. Auf Grund der Gelddruckerei der EZB sind die Preise natürlich fett oben und es ist doch klar, dass der Mieter am Ende dafür aufkommen muss. Wer denn sonst? Ich werde ja wohl kaum etwas verschenken. Ich möchte am Ende meine 3 bis 4% Rendite und das wars und das ist nicht gierig oder sonst etwas. Das heißt bei den Preisen bei mir am Ende eben einen qm Mietpreis von 18 bis 19 Euro. Wenn ich weniger verlange ist das Ganze nicht profitabel und dann kommt das Finanzamt und streicht Abschreibungen, denn das Finanzamt pocht darauf, dass eine Vermietung auf Dauer profitabel sein muss.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Zum Glück haben wir ja ein ja noch andere Wege. Dampfen ist zum Beispiel deutlich billiger und kann wirklich gut helfen von Zigaretten wegzukommen.
Klar nicht perfekt, aber deutlich besser.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> aber deutlich besser.


Unterschreibe ich sofort, von 150 Euro im Monat runter auf knapp 20 Euro


----------



## Sparanus (29. Juni 2019)

Eben und deutlich gesünder.
Selbst was bemerkt bzgl. Lunge o.Ä.?


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

Auch wenns in OT geht: Definitiv ja! Kein morgendliches Husten, keine Atembeschwerden, gefühlt weniger krank, bessere Kondition  Dampfe allerdings mittlerweile auch schon über zwei Jahre, der Umstieg fiel mir wirklich sehr leicht.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> ...... im Monat runter auf knapp 20 Euro


Ich bezahle 40€ im Monat für Tabak, was auch nicht so extrem viel mehr ist. 

Und wie geschrieben macht die Gesellschaft unterm Strich noch ein dickes Plus bei mir und anderen Rauchern.
Bösartig geschrieben sollten möglichst viele Menschen rauchen, weil dass dann später die Kassen extrem entlastet.
Tote brauchen keine Wohnung, Rente, u.s.w.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Die Missstände hat nicht der Markt sondern die Politik verursacht. Die Politik druckt Geld also fließen große Geldmengen in den Erwerb von Sachwerten wie Immobilien. Was ist daran so schwer zu verstehen. Und die Wohnungen verkauft hat auch die Politik bzw. jeweilige Kommune. Und auch für das massive Anwachsen von Baukosten ist die Politik verantwortlich. Man könnte ja auch mit den Standards etwas runter gehen und das Baurecht vereinfachen. Man hätte auch im ländlichen Raum investieren können um die Landflucht einzudämmen. Mir ist nicht klar was das mit dem Markt zu tun hat.
> 
> Ich bin selber Marktteilnehmer und habe um Geld unterzubringen mit eine Immobilie zur Vermietung gekauft. Auf Grund der Gelddruckerei der EZB sind die Preise natürlich fett oben und es ist doch klar, dass der Mieter am Ende dafür aufkommen muss. Wer denn sonst? Ich werde ja wohl kaum etwas verschenken. Ich möchte am Ende meine 3 bis 4% Rendite und das wars und das ist nicht gierig oder sonst etwas. Das heißt bei den Preisen bei mir am Ende eben einen qm Mietpreis von 18 bis 19 Euro.



1. Ich kenne mich mit Baustandards zu wenig aus, um hier eine substantielle Argumentation vorzubringen, aber nach allem was ich über CO2 Emmisionen gelesen habe, ist praktisch der gesamte Wohnungssektor in Deutschland der größte Verursacher, insoweit wird es auch noch Jahrzehnte dauern, bis alle Häuser und Wohnungen auf einem Stand sind, dass das signifikant sinkt, durch wesentlich bessere Dämmung etc., zu einem bezahlbareb Preis. Insoweit ist es mehr als fraglich, ob ein Absenken von Baustanrds helfen würde, wenn danach wieder "saniert" werden müsste, um Emmisionsgrenzen einzuhalten.

2. Deine Schlussforlgerungen ist grundsätzlich falsch, denn billigeres Geld (Zinsen) führt nach eigentlichen Marktmechanismen, zu billiegren Investitionskosten und Mietkosten, da aber die Nachfrage nach Wohnraum in Ballungsgebieten überdurchschnittlich hoch ist, wird das durch die Grundstückspreise und auch die Gier der Altbeständebesitzer mehr als aufgefressen! 
Die Gelddruckerei der EZB führt mitnichten dazu, das Preise steigen, sondern einzig und alleine Landflucht und Pendelkosten und damit die erhöhte Nachfrage, da die Inflation in Deutschland nicht der Rede wert ist.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Und wie geschrieben macht die Gesellschaft unterm Strich noch ein dickes Plus bei mir und anderen Rauchern.
> Bösartig geschrieben sollten möglichst viele Menschen rauchen, weil dass dann später die Kassen extrem entlastet.
> Tote brauchen keine Wohnung, Rente, u.s.w.


Folgekosten des Rauchens: https://www.dkfz.de/de/tabakkontrolle/download/Publikationen/AdWfP/AdWfP_Die_Kosten_des_Rauchens.pdf


> Die direkten   und   indirekten   Kosten   des   Tabakkonsums zusammengenommen betragen somit 33,55 Milliarden Euro.


Und das bezieht sich nur auf das Jahr 2007.

PS: Früher hatte ich dann und wann Roth-Händle filterlos geraucht. Nur wurden die Drehe 2014/15 rum zu einer beliebigen Allerweltskippe gemacht. -.-


----------



## efdev (29. Juni 2019)

Und wie sieht es mit aufhören aus wenn der Umstieg so leicht war?  



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Theme Individualverkehr muss man ja sagen, dass er für viele nötig ist, aber es oft ausreichen würde sehr viel kleinere Fahrzeuge zu benutzen. Macht nur kaum jemand, selbst wenn ein Fahrzeug mit der größe eines Twizys reichen würde (welcher mMn. leider auch überteuert ist).



An der Stelle  stimme ich dir voll zu Individualverkehr an sich ist nicht das große Problem eher wie dieser aktuell aussieht.
Warum gibt es nicht mehr kleine Elektrofahrzeuge in der Größe von Zweisitzern mit minimal Platz für Einkäufe(zu ordentlichen Preisen), würde den meisten Pendlern reichen die den dicken 5 Türer zur Arbeit und zurück fahren ohne das Volumen zu nutzen.(Mir würde so etwas übrigens auch reiche aber solange es so etwas nicht gibt und mein Kont so leer ist bleib ich halt Mitfahrer)
Was das angeht bin ich auch der Führerschein"reform" nicht abgeneigt so ein 11kW Zweirad wäre völlig ausreichend als Pendlerfahrzeug, solange kein Schnee liegt.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Folgekosten des Rauchens.....


Ich kenne die Analysen und Statistiken dahinter.
Vergessen wird dabei aber immer die Gegenrechnung, dass teilweise 2 Jahrzehnte und mehr an "Kosten" eingespart wird.
Es ist bei mir durchaus wahrscheinlich, dass ich noch nicht einmal das Rentenalter erreichen werde, und vorher sterbe.
Abgesehen davon sterben Männer viel eher als Frauen, und haben eine deutlich kürzere Lebenszeit.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Folgekosten des Rauchens: https://www.dkfz.de/de/tabakkontrolle/download/Publikationen/AdWfP/AdWfP_Die_Kosten_des_Rauchens.pdf
> 
> Und das bezieht sich nur auf das Jahr 2007.


Und wie hoch sind die Steuereinnahmen und Gewinne der Tabakkonzerne?

Das frage ich mich, weil ich mich immer noch wundere, dass man die ******** nicht einfach verbietet.
Die Warnungen auf den Schachteln und Packungen sind doch nur heuchlerisch.
Wirklich interessiert ist man gar nicht an der Gesundheit der Menschen.
Und es ist ja ein "Genußmittel" - ganz wichtig!

Lebensmittel die gesundheitsschädlich sind werden sofort vom Markt genommen. Oder Arbeits - und Baumaterialen etc.
Rauchen ist aber ein "Genussmittel" da ist das was anderes.
Und Nikotin macht auch nicht abhängig.

Darüber mache ich mir als (noch) Raucher hin und wieder Gedanken.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Wie hoch sind denn so die Folgekosen der Gesellschaft für untrainierte Sporttreibende (Skiurlauber, 40 Jährige auf dem Fussballplatz etc etc), stark Übergewichtige, Motorradfahrer und alles andere was nicht der Norm entspricht und haufenweise Geld kostet, wenn es Schief geht (Unfall, Folgekrankheiten etc tec.)?

Ich finde dieses Aufrechnen ziemlich kontraproduktiv, weil es irgendwann dazu führt, das alles außerhalb irgendeiner Norm, verboten oder für den Normalsterblichen unbezahlbar ist.


----------



## fipS09 (29. Juni 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es mit aufhören aus wenn der Umstieg so leicht war?


Schlecht, das Problem ist auch nichtmal das Nikotin. Ich dampfe teilweise auch ohne Nikotin, das Problem ist das "Ritual" des Rauchens das mir fehlt. In der Pause auf der Arbeit, morgens zum Kaffee oder was es sonst noch für Gelegenheiten gibt wo man raucht 
Wenn ganz aufhören mir leicht fallen würde hätte ich schon lange aufgehört, das habe ich in den letzten 10 Jahren schon das ein oder andere mal versucht.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Schlecht, das Problem ist auch nichtmal das Nikotin. Ich dampfe teilweise auch ohne Nikotin, das Problem ist das "Ritual" des Rauchens das mir fehlt. In der Pause auf der Arbeit, morgens zum Kaffee oder was es sonst noch für Gelegenheiten gibt wo man raucht


Ich habe es in den letzten 10 Jahre zweimal probiert. Einmal 2010 für 6 Wochen.
Und 2016 für 4 Wochen.
Nikotin macht abhängig -  das ist ein Fakt.
Manche Menschen werden aber nicht davon abhängig und könnten sofort wieder aufhören.
Ich kenne welche die rauchen nur auf Partys und am nächsten Tag lassen sie es wieder für Wochen oder Monate sein.
Die meisten Raucher sind aber nikotinabhängig, sonst würden sie nicht rauchen.
Die ersten 3-4 Tage sind immer am schlimmsten. Da kann man auch launisch werden.
Das was du mit den Ritualen meinst habe ich auch erlebt. Auch noch nach 4 Wochen.
Da hatte ich immer das Gefühl das mir was fehlt. Das war ein Fehler. Davon muß man sich ablenken und /oder ignorieren.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Jede Form von Genuss ist meistens schädlich, Rauchen besonders stark.
Sterben müssen wir aber sowieso alle. Dagegen gibt es kein Mittel.
Und ich versuche so viel wie möglich Genuss mitzunehmen, wenigstens als Erinnerung.
Viel schlimmer wären Selbstvorwürfe im Sterbebett, weil man so viel verpasst hatte.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Nikotin macht abhängig -  das ist ein Fakt.


Es ist nicht nur allein das Nikotin. Beim BMEL gibt es eine Liste fast aller Zigaretten, Zigarren und Tabake mit den darin enthaltenen Zusatzstoffen. Eigentlich dienen alle dazu den Rauch "geschmeidiger" für den Rachen zu machen, sind selber (hochgradig) suchterregend und/oder dienen dazu, die suchterregende Wirkung anderer Inhaltsstoffe, inkl. Nikotin, zu erhöhen. Wäre interessant zu wissen, wieviele heute abhängig wären, wenn es nur die seit eh und je Zusatzstofffreien "alten" "schwarzen" filterlosen Roth-Händle gegeben hätte, die bei den meisten Suchtrauchern für Bremsstreifen in der Unterhose sorgen.


----------



## Mancko (29. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Deine Schlussforlgerungen ist grundsätzlich falsch, denn billigeres Geld (Zinsen) führt nach eigentlichen Marktmechanismen, zu billiegren Investitionskosten und Mietkosten, da aber die Nachfrage nach Wohnraum in Ballungsgebieten überdurchschnittlich hoch ist, wird das durch die Grundstückspreise und auch die Gier der Altbeständebesitzer mehr als aufgefressen!
> Die Gelddruckerei der EZB führt mitnichten dazu, das Preise steigen, sondern einzig und alleine Landflucht und Pendelkosten und damit die erhöhte Nachfrage, da die Inflation in Deutschland nicht der Rede wert ist.



Wo hast Du denn den Quatsch her. Natürlich führt das billige Geld dazu, dass die Mietkosten steigen denn durch die Gelddruckerei sind normale Anlagen völlig unrentabel geworden und nicht nur das sie sind sogar negativ, denn der Zins ist weit unter der Inflation. Also fließt das Geld in Gold, Kunstgegenstände, Betongold und Aktien um das Geld/Vermögen zu sichern. Und jetzt schau Dir einfach mal die Indizes/Preise von Gold, Immobilien und den Aktienmärkten an. Alle sind seit der expansiven Geldpolitik deutlich höher als sie es damals waren. Das Ganze wird noch dadurch verschlimmert, dass man ab einem gewissen Vermögen sich seine Immobilienanlage voll von der Bank finanzieren kann und das zu sagenhaft niedrigen Zinsen die unterhalb der Inflation liegen. Was macht man also? Man kauft weiter fleißig Immobilien und andere Wertgegenstände und so treibt das halt die Preise.

Schau Dir einfach mal die Entwicklung der Kaufpreise in den letzten 10 Jahren an. Die sind den Mieten schon lange davon gerannt weil die Leute halt einfach ihr Geld unterbringen wollen. Dazu gesellen sich massenhaft Ausländer aus Russland, Griechenland, China den VAE und sonst wo her die allesamt bei uns in den Städten Geld unterbringen. Insbesondere die Griechen haben zur Hochzeit der Griechenlandkriese Immobilien in Deutschland gekauft um ihr Geld zu retten. Bei vielen von denen steht die Vermietung gar nicht im Vordergrund. Die Wohnungen sind oft leer oder werden nur wenige Wochen im Jahr bewohnt. Und weil das Geld weiter ungebremst dank der EZB in den Immobilienmarkt strömt steigen die Preise und damit am Ende in letzter Konsequenz auch die Mieten. Natürlich wird durch den Geldstrom auch fleißíg gebaut aber das führt zu Engpässen und krassen Preissteigerungen. Versuch mal in München ein Haus zu bauen. Die Baufirmen und Handwerker werden dir so richtig das Geld aus der Tasche ziehen. Also bleibt nur bauen für das gehobene Segment um das Ganze als Eigentumswohnungen zu verkaufen oder teuer an betuchte Kundschaft zu vermieten und davon gibt es in München zunehmend mehr durch die internationalen Konzerne die hier Angestellte aus aller Herren Länder beschäftigen.

Hier mal die Preiskarte für Neubau mit Preis pro qm und Steigerung von Ende 2017 bis Ende 2018 in Prozent.
https://www.immobilienscout24.de/co...lder/neubau-kauf-maps/muenchen-2019-gross.jpg

Durch die Bank weg extrem teuer und das mittlerweile sogar in Stadtteilen wo eher sozial schwache und viele Ausländer wohnen, also da wo man eigentlich nicht so gern wohnt oder kauft wie Milbertshofen / Hasenbergl, Allach, Neuperlach, Aubing. Auch diese früher sehr günstigen Stadtteile sind jetzt zwischen 7.000 und 9.000 € pro qm angekommen.


----------



## RyzA (29. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Jede Form von Genuss ist meistens schädlich, Rauchen besonders stark.
> Sterben müssen wir aber sowieso alle. Dagegen gibt es kein Mittel.
> Und ich versuche so viel wie möglich Genuss mitzunehmen, wenigstens als Erinnerung.
> Viel schlimmer wären Selbstvorwürfe im Sterbebett, weil man so viel verpasst hatte.


Und das Wort "Genuss" dabei stört mich. Es nicht nur Genuss.
Sondern das systematische abhängig machen von Menschen, auf Kosten ihrer Gesundheit, um hohe Profite zu erzielen.
Und der Staat macht das mit.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Um zum Thema zurück zu kommen.
Aktuell werden in Berlin, Potsdam, und vielen anderen größeren Städten in Deutschland wie verrückt Wohnungen gebaut.
Aber nur *5% dieser Wohnungen* sind für den sozialen Wohnungsbau.
D.h. es handelt sich meistens um Wohnungen für Menschen mit guten Einkommen, und auch sehr viele Luxuswohnungen.

Auch hier regelt der Markt sich selbst, aber in eine Richtung die keinem sozial schwächeren Bürger irgendwie weiter hilft.....

@Headcrash:
Ja, da hast du Recht.
Der Staat verdient kräftig mit, und spart später auch noch viel Geld ein, wenn die Leute vorzeitig versterben.
Das ist wieder ein gutes Bsp. für eine abartige Doppelmoral.


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Mann solte das Pferd nicht von hinten aufzäumen!
Die redest über einen Spekulationsmarkt, der nur dadurch existiert, dass auch die MIETERNACHFRAGE vorhanden ist und diese hat NULL mit der EZB zu tun! 
Wäre die Nachfrage nach Wohnraum in Ballungsgebieten nicht so hoch und immer noch genügend Leute vorhanden, die diese Wuchermietpreise bezahlen, wäre es völlig wurscht wie hoch die Spekulationspreise am Wohnungsmarkt in die Höhe getrieben werden, denn die Leute würden einfach auf ihren Leerständen sitzen bleiben!
Warum hast du denn nicht in eine Wohnung auf dem Land investiert, wenn du a) die Landflucht durch den Staat beklagst und b) die Wohnung wohl deutlich billiger gewesen wäre?
Richtig! Die Nachfrage auf dem Land ist im Moment wesentlich niedriger und deshalb gibt es dort massenweise Leerstand, anders als in Ballungsräumen, dort ist die Nachfrage groß und die Sicherheit, das deine Spekulation noch Rendite einfährt höher als auf dem Land!

Den umgekehrten Fall erleben im Moment die Spekulanten in London, der Leerstand der Luxusobjekte steigt monatlich und somit werden wir dort als erstes erleben, wie dieser Spekulationsmarkt, einigermaßen zusammenbricht.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

Ich verweise da nochmal darauf: Mieten: Die Renditejagd beim Wohnungsbau muss gestoppt werden  | Wirtschaft


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Immobilien sind leider zu einem Spekulationsobjekt verkommen.
Aber das wissen alle, selbst cryon1c.
Bezahlbarer Wohnraum ist aber neben, Nahrung, sanitären Einrichtungen, medizinischer Versorgung, und ganz wichtig kultureller Teilhabe, ein Grundbedürfnis.
Wenn daraus ein Spekulationsobjekt wird, besonders wenn sich andere Spekulationen wie Börsen, Cryptowährungen, u.s.w., nicht mehr lohnen, muss man sich über die aktuell abartigen Zustände auch nicht mehr wundern.

Wie geschrieben, die Politik, aber auch die Zivilgesellschaft, haben hier völlig versagt.

Und wer sich wie ich für sozial schwächere Menschen einsetzt, ich helfe immer noch ab und zu im Obdachlosenheim aus, wird direkt mit dem menschlichen Leid dahinter konfrontiert.
Manchmal kam ich aus dem Lerchensteig zurück, und habe einfach nur noch geweint.
Und dann frage ich mich oft, warum andere Menschen nicht helfen?
Wieso sind die anderen Menschen oft so gefühlskalt und emotionslos?

Günter Jauch spendiert lieber in Potsdam das Fortuna Portal. Dabei wäre das Geld in den armen Menschen viel besser angelegt gewesen.
Ich habe mein positives Weltbild gegenüber unserer Art nie verloren, fühle mich aber selbst oft so ausgebrannt......


----------



## cryon1c (29. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Immobilien sind leider zu einem Spekulationsobjekt verkommen.
> Aber das wissen alle, selbst cryon1c.
> Bezahlbarer Wohnraum ist aber neben, Nahrung, sanitären Einrichtungen, medizinischer Versorgung, und ganz wichtig kultureller Teilhabe, ein Grundbedürfnis.
> Wenn daraus ein Spekulationsobjekt wird, besonders wenn sich andere Spekulationen wie Börsen, Cryptowährungen, u.s.w., nicht mehr lohnen, muss man sich über die aktuell abartigen Zustände auch nicht mehr wundern.
> ...



Grundbedürfnis? Sieht nicht danach aus.
Nahrungsmittel haben niedrige Steuern. 
Medizinische Versorgung wird vom Staat übernommen wenn man die Versicherung selbst nicht zahlen kann (oder der Arbeitgeber). 
Wohnung - nur bis zu einem bestimmten Wert - also hat man sich dahin zu bewegen wo dieser Wert erreicht wird. 
Wir leben doch nicht im Sozialismus wo einem die Wohnung zugeteilt wurde, guten Morgen, aufwachen, 2019 geht in die 2te Hälfte 
Unser System übernimmt ja die Kosten für die Unterkunft und sogar Nebenkosten, nur muss man sich selbst drum kümmern das man eine günstige Bude mietet und sie dann bezahlt bekommt. Findet sich keine günstige Bude in Stadt XYZ, muss man halt raus. Nicht schön, aber wenn die Leute keinen Job mehr haben und nichts finden, dann müssen die sich auch umstellen. Wie alle anderen auf dem Planeten auch, die ihre Wohnung nicht bezahlen können bei Jobverlust z.B.

Gefühlskalt sind wir übrigens nicht. Emotionslos schon gar nicht (Wut erlebt man täglich, brauchst nur den Straßenverkehr an bestimmten Stellen beobachten, road rage vom feinsten, nur Briten und Russen toppen das). 
Aber der Fokus liegt auf anderen Problemen. Auf globalen Problemen. Diese sind viel präsenter aktuell und auch viel wichtiger. Klimawandel ist viel wichtiger als die paar Obdachlosen in der Stadt. Weil der betrifft alle. Flüchtlingsprobleme sind viel wichtiger als Rentner die aufstocken. Weil da geht es um Leben und Tod, hier geht es nur darum ob sich Rentner mal etwas mehr leisten können. 
Überlege mal warum das so ist. Die Welt ist global geworden. Vor 30 Jahren wussten wir nicht was 10.000km weiter weg passiert. Heute wissen wir das in wenigen Minuten nach dem es passiert ist. Und es passiert viel, daher müssen wir viel mehr drauf reagieren.


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber der Fokus liegt auf anderen Problemen. Auf globalen Problemen. Diese sind viel präsenter aktuell und auch viel wichtiger. Klimawandel ist viel wichtiger als die paar Obdachlosen in der Stadt. Weil der betrifft alle. Flüchtlingsprobleme sind viel wichtiger als Rentner die aufstocken. Weil da geht es um Leben und Tod, hier geht es nur darum ob sich Rentner mal etwas mehr leisten können.


Das klingt einfach nur noch abartig und krank.
Man kann sozial schwache Menschen nicht gegeneinander ausspielen, und dann einfach sagen du hast halt Pech gehabt.....

Abgesehen davon, selbst wenn Deutschland den CO²-Verbrauch auf Null setzen würde, ändert sich am Klimawandel gar nichts.....
Aktuell beeinflusst Deutschland das Klima mit einem Anteil von 2%.
Ganze Kontinente wie Südamerika, Afrika, und Teile Asiens bauen wie verrückt neue Kohlekraftwerke und Atommeiler.

Ein globales Problem kann auch nur global gelöst werden.
Der Ökowahnsinn der Grünen trifft wieder einmal besonders hart die sozial schwachen Menschen.
Bei einem Regelsatz von ~400€ sind 50€ Stromkosten richtig heftig, aber für niemand mit guten Einkommen.


----------



## Poulton (29. Juni 2019)

Vorallem angesichts davon:  Deutschland: 45 Superreiche besitzen so viel wie die halbe Bevoelkerung - SPIEGEL ONLINE


€: "Armut in Deutschland ist kein Luxusproblem" | hr-iNFO | Deutschland 2019 - Wir hoeren Dich


> [...] Bei uns ziehen sich die Armen  zurück in ihre manchmal schimmeligen Wohnungen, weil sie von der  Gesellschaft selbst verantwortlich gemacht werden. Man schiebt ihnen die  Schuld in die Schuhe und das ist psychisch und gesundheitlich  verheerend. Deswegen ist es verkehrt Armut  in einem reichen Land als Luxusproblem abzuhandeln, das wir uns leisten  können. Nein, das ist deprimierend, demoralisierend, das macht krank.  Die Armut hat viele Gesichter. Armut führt bei uns zu sozialer  Ausgrenzung, nicht zu Solidarisierung, sondern zu Entsolidarisierung.  Die Armen haben ganz andere Probleme als sich politisch zu engagieren.  Die Armen haben tagtäglich so viele Probleme zu bewältigen, dass sie  sich politisch gar nicht beteiligen können. Sie sind auch resigniert und  enttäuscht über die etablierten Parteien, ganz besonders über die SPD.  Die ja als älteste Partei in Deutschland immer als die Vertreterin der  Arbeitenden, der Arbeitslosen und der Armen galt. Von dieser Partei  verlassen worden zu sein mit der Agenda-Politik, das hat dazu geführt,  dass die Menschen Abstand nehmen.






cryon1c schrieb:


> Aber der Fokus liegt auf anderen Problemen.


Der Fokus liegt auf dem Threadtitel: "Volksentscheid in Berlin: Umwandlung von Wohnungen in Sozialwohnungen"


----------



## Don-71 (29. Juni 2019)

Man sollte das Gespräch einstellen!



> Aber der Fokus liegt auf anderen Problemen. Auf globalen Problemen. Diese sind viel präsenter aktuell und auch viel wichtiger. Klimawandel ist viel wichtiger als die paar Obdachlosen in der Stadt. Weil der betrifft alle.



Wer solche Sätze rauslässt, hat von den Fakten keine blassen schimmer, wenn du den Klimawandel aufhalten willst, fahre nach Peking, Washington DC und Neu Delhi, aber verschone uns mit deinem Scheiss hier im Forum!


----------



## matty2580 (29. Juni 2019)

Ich klinke mich jetzt auch aus, und wünsche euch eine gute Nacht.
Irgendwie treffen mich Kommentare wie die von cryon1c doch mehr als ich vermutet hätte.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte das Gespräch einstellen!
> 
> 
> 
> Wer solche Sätze rauslässt, hat von den Fakten keine blassen schimmer, wenn du den Klimawandel aufhalten willst, fahre nach Peking, Washington DC und Neu Delhi, aber verschone uns mit deinem Scheiss hier im Forum!



Ich wohne nicht in Indien, China oder USA. Ich wohne in Deutschland, mich juckt die Umwelt und das Klima hier. 
Klar sind die Auswirkungen global zu spüren, aber am härtesten trifft es die Region die eben am meisten Unfug macht. Der Smog in Peking juckt mich wenig, damit sollen die Chinesen selbst fertig werden, ich mache hier weiter.
Und wer sich so ausdrückt, sollte eine Forenpause einlegen, unhöfliches Pack.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2019)

matty2580 schrieb:


> Sterben müssen wir aber sowieso alle. Dagegen gibt es kein Mittel.
> Und ich versuche so viel wie möglich Genuss mitzunehmen, wenigstens als Erinnerung.
> Viel schlimmer wären Selbstvorwürfe im Sterbebett, weil man so viel verpasst hatte.


Alter es geht ums Rauchen, nicht um irgendwas interessantes, leckeres etc
Fips hat doch eindeutig geschrieben wie viel besser er sich fühlt ohne das rauchen...


----------



## Mancko (30. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Mann solte das Pferd nicht von hinten aufzäumen!
> Die redest über einen Spekulationsmarkt, der nur dadurch existiert, dass auch die MIETERNACHFRAGE vorhanden ist und diese hat NULL mit der EZB zu tun!
> Wäre die Nachfrage nach Wohnraum in Ballungsgebieten nicht so hoch und immer noch genügend Leute vorhanden, die diese Wuchermietpreise bezahlen, wäre es völlig wurscht wie hoch die Spekulationspreise am Wohnungsmarkt in die Höhe getrieben werden, denn die Leute würden einfach auf ihren Leerständen sitzen bleiben!



Nein denn die Nachfrage war in Städten auch früher schon hoch. Hat sich natürlich durch Vernachlässigung des ländlichen Raums sowie die völlig hirnrissige Zuwanderungspolitik nochmal verstärkt. Auch der Flächenbedarf pro Kopf ist ordentlich gewachsen. Und bei den niedrigen Zinsen gibt es einfach eine ganze Menge Leute die einfach nur ihr Geld sichern wollen. Die gehen gar nicht erst von Traumrenditen aus. Das Geld der EZB befeuert diese Entwicklung ganz eindeutig und ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso der normale Michel nicht schnallt bei uns, dass diese Billigzinsen einfach schädlich sind. Das Geld bahnt sich immer seinen weg und wenn das noch lange so weiter geht, dann werden wir noch ganz andere Verwerfungen sehen und zwar bei anderen Dingen der Grundversorgung wie Wasser, Lebensmittel usw. Wenn so viel Geld im Umlauf ist, dann gibt es einfach viele Marktteilnehmer die sich das einfach für fast 0 Zins leihen und damit ordentlich spekulieren gehen.



> Warum hast du denn nicht in eine Wohnung auf dem Land investiert, wenn du a) die Landflucht durch den Staat beklagst und b) die Wohnung wohl deutlich billiger gewesen wäre?
> Richtig! Die Nachfrage auf dem Land ist im Moment wesentlich niedriger und deshalb gibt es dort massenweise Leerstand, anders als in Ballungsräumen, dort ist die Nachfrage groß und die Sicherheit, das deine Spekulation noch Rendite einfährt höher als auf dem Land!



Bei mir hatte es rein praktische Gründe. Es war ein Zufalls-/Glückstreffer und es ist bei mir in der Nähe. Ich hätte keinen Bock auf eine Immobilie die weit weg ist von meinem eigenen Wohnort. Das ist nur was für Leute mit mehreren Immobilien die sich nen Verwalter leisten können.



> Den umgekehrten Fall erleben im Moment die Spekulanten in London, der Leerstand der Luxusobjekte steigt monatlich und somit werden wir dort als erstes erleben, wie dieser Spekulationsmarkt, einigermaßen zusammenbricht.



Von Preisen wie in London sind wir noch weit weg und das Preisnivau wird auch nach der Korrektur dort noch hoch sein.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar sind die Auswirkungen global zu spüren, aber am härtesten trifft es die Region die eben am meisten Unfug macht.



Falsch. Am Härtesten trifft es die Entwicklungsländer in den heißen Klimazonen. Industriestaaten im gemäßigten Klima sind fast nicht betroffen.



Mancko schrieb:


> Die Wohnungen sind oft leer oder werden nur wenige Wochen im Jahr bewohnt.



Was man mit einer Strafsteuer bei Leerstand in Höhe des Mietspiegels ganz einfach lösen könnte. Alternativ werden die Wohnungen direkt beschlagnahmt und durch die Stadt vermietet, wie es bereits gemacht wird.
Hamburg beschlagnahmt leerstehende Wohnungen - Video - FOCUS Online


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Am Härtesten trifft es die Entwicklungsländer in den heißen Klimazonen. Industriestaaten im gemäßigten Klima sind fast nicht betroffen.



Es trifft alle. Auch uns hier. Klima ist global, die Auswirkungen sind global. An einigen Stellen treten sie eher und härter auf, heißt das aber nicht das hier nichts passiert. Wir haben nur einen Planeten und jeder sollte sich in dem Bereich drum kümmern wo er aktiv sein kann, wo er ist und sich auskennt. 
Und dafür zahlen wir gerne. Auch China und Indien werden dafür kräftig bezahlen, tun sie jetzt schon und das wird noch mehr. Auch die USA und LatAm wird es hart treffen, die USA wurde schon erwischt. 
Gegen solche Probleme sind unsere "zu hohen" Mieten einfach mal Kinderkram, aber manche machen aus der Mücke hier einen Elefanten.


----------



## DKK007 (30. Juni 2019)

Da die Zementherstellung sehr viel CO2 freisetzt, könnte man da recht viel einsparen, indem deutlich weniger Beton verbaut wird.

Zusätzlich wäre es wichtig die Mietpreisbindung für Sozialwohnungen auf die durchschnittliche Lebenserwartung eines Menschen anzupassen. Damit kann dieser sein ganzes Leben lang in der Sozialwohnung leben, ohne Sorge haben zu müssen, sich diese irgendwann nicht mehr leisten zu können.
Das Drama um die Sozialwohnungen - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Nein denn die Nachfrage war in Städten auch früher schon hoch. Hat sich natürlich durch Vernachlässigung des ländlichen Raums sowie die völlig hirnrissige Zuwanderungspolitik nochmal verstärkt. Auch der Flächenbedarf pro Kopf ist ordentlich gewachsen. Und bei den niedrigen Zinsen gibt es einfach eine ganze Menge Leute die einfach nur ihr Geld sichern wollen. Die gehen gar nicht erst von Traumrenditen aus. Das Geld der EZB befeuert diese Entwicklung ganz eindeutig und ich verstehe einfach nicht wieso der normale Michel nicht schnallt bei uns, dass diese Billigzinsen einfach schädlich sind. Das Geld bahnt sich immer seinen weg und wenn das noch lange so weiter geht, dann werden wir noch ganz andere Verwerfungen sehen und zwar bei anderen Dingen der Grundversorgung wie Wasser, Lebensmittel usw. Wenn so viel Geld im Umlauf ist, dann gibt es einfach viele Marktteilnehmer die sich das einfach für fast 0 Zins leihen und damit ordentlich spekulieren gehen.



Du hast ungefähr 2000 andere Möglichkeiten dein Geld zu sichern, z.B. einen profanen Aktiensparplan der den Dax oder Eurostoxx 50  abbildet etc. etc., insoweit hält sich mein "Mitleid" für deine sündhaftteuere Spekulationsimmobilie, die du von der Steuer absetzen kannst und deren "Wertsteigerung" natürlich der Mieter bezahlen soll in sehr engen Grenzen und ich muss ziemlich müde lächeln, wenn du 18-19€ für den Quadratmeter als nicht gierig bezeichnest, hier sind nicht alle Leute blöd und wie gesagt es gibt genug Alternativen und niemand hat dich gezwungen den Preis zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe über kurz oder lang, ziehen die Leute, kontzrär zu Klima und Politik wieder auf das Land, und der Immobilienmarkt platzt mit einer gesunden und masiven Absenkung nach unten!

Deine restlichen Ausführungen zur EZB und den Zinsen halte ich für falsch, insoweit einigen wir uns da auch nicht, Spekulationen blühen meistens dort wo ein Markt fast ohne Altenativen vorherrscht, den Spekulanten ausnutzen, hoffentlich wachen viele Mieter auf und verabschieden sich einfach aufs Land.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht in Indien, China oder USA. Ich wohne in Deutschland, mich juckt die Umwelt und das Klima hier.
> Klar sind die Auswirkungen global zu spüren, aber am härtesten trifft es die Region die eben am meisten Unfug macht. Der Smog in Peking juckt mich wenig, damit sollen die Chinesen selbst fertig werden, ich mache hier weiter.
> Und wer sich so ausdrückt, sollte eine Forenpause einlegen, unhöfliches Pack.



Soviel zu deinem Verständnis zum Klimawandel!
Ob Deutschland CO2 Emmisionen senkt oder in China knallt die Bockwurst interessiert das Klima bei 2% unseres Ausstoßes kein bischen. Da wir als viertgrößte Wirtschaftsnation der Erde überhaupt nur 2% emmitieren zeigt wie weit wir allen vorraus sind. Wenn du den Klimawandel hier aufhalten willst musst du wie gesagt nach Peking, Washington DC und Neu Delhi fahen, da die 70% emmitieren und den Klimawandel auf der Welt anheizen! Soviel zu deinem Verständnis.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und der Immobilienmarkt platzt mit einer gesunden und masiven Absenkung nach unten!


Ich sehe schon wie man dann Rettungspakete für das "arme" Deutsche Wohnungen, Vonovia und Co. auflegen wird und König Horst das auch noch mit stolz geschwellter Brust verkündet, anstatt die Gunst der Stunde zu nutzen und deren Bestand für ein Appel und ein Ei in aufzukaufen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

Die haben die doch zur Niedrigphase eingekauft, da muss niemand gerettet werden.
Es wird auch niemand gerettet werden, da es im Moment ein reiner Spekulationsmarkt ist, wo angenommen wird, die jetzigen und zukünftigen Preise bleiben stabil oder steigen sogar, insoweit eine Wette, die halt auch für den Investor/Spekulant schief gehen kann. Die Immobilienpreise sind ja teilweise, um 50% und mehr in Ballungsräumen die letzten 5-6 Jahre gestiegen, während sie auf dem Land stagnieren und teilweise sogar sinken.
Die Verkäufe der Kommunen fanden zu 99% davor statt, als die Preise noch einem normalen Wert entsprachen.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Gegen solche Probleme sind unsere "zu hohen" Mieten einfach mal Kinderkram, aber manche machen aus der Mücke hier einen Elefanten.


Was soll eigentlich dieser Whataboutism? Als würden sich faire Mieten und eine gute Klimapolitik gegenseitig ausschließen.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was soll eigentlich dieser Whataboutism? Als würden sich faire Mieten und eine gute Klimapolitik gegenseitig ausschließen.



Wenn du Individualverkehr und Pendeln durch z.B. eine CO2 Steuer verteuerst ist das zwangsläufig der Fall, weil dann die Landflucht verstärkt wird und die Nachfrage in den Ballungsräumen weiter steigt und die Spekulation massiv weiter angeheizt wird, was zwangsweise zu weiter steigenden Mieten führt. So schnell kann keiner nachbauen, außerdem wird der Platz auch "eng".

Insoweit schließen sich im Moment die Klimapolitik die von Teilen der Grünen und Friday for Future gewollt wird und faire Mieten in Ballungsräumen, ausser mit massiven Eingriffen am Markt, aus.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> und die Spekulation massiv weiter angeheizt wird


Ich dachte in diesem Thread geht es darum der Spekulation Einhalt zu Gebieten, nicht darum den Individualverkehr einzuschränken.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

Den Zusammenhang habe ich doch erklärt!


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich wohne nicht in Indien, China oder USA.



Nein stimmt, du wohnst ehr auf dem Mond, oder vieleicht auch in einer WG mit Philipp Amthor & Christian Lindner. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich wohne in Deutschland, mich juckt die Umwelt und das Klima hier.



Dich juckt das Klima doch im Grunde nicht weiter als wie es dein ganz persöhnliches / unmittelbares Wohlbefinden beeinflusst, ansonsten würdest du nicht schon wieder so einen Blödsinn schreiben.
Würde dich das Klima wirklich sorgen würde dich auch in China / USA / ect. interessieren, weil die maßgeblichen Einfluss auf das Klima hier haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar sind die Auswirkungen global zu spüren, aber am härtesten trifft es die Region die eben am meisten Unfug macht.





Nein, da mag es den einen oder anderen vieleicht etwas früher als die anderen besonders hart treffen, aber hier wird es uns in jedem Fall etwas später genauso schwer treffen, da die Auswirkungen von Klimaerwärmung eben keine Ländergrenzen und kein Verursacherprinzip kennen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Der Smog in Peking juckt mich wenig, damit sollen die Chinesen selbst fertig werden, ich mache hier weiter.



Du machst dich halt immer wieder zum "Horst" (Seehofer)... 
Und du machst auch mit nichts "hier weiter", außer permant mit deinen Äußerungen für Kopfschütteln unter den beteiligten Lesern zu sorgen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wer sich so ausdrückt, sollte eine Forenpause einlegen, *unhöfliches Pack*.



Wie ist das noch mit Glashäusern und Steinen?


----------



## matty2580 (30. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Alter es geht ums Rauchen, nicht um irgendwas interessantes, leckeres etc
> Fips hat doch eindeutig geschrieben wie viel besser er sich fühlt ohne das rauchen...


Ich bin nicht dein "Alter", und den Gossenjargon lässt du bitte sein.
Und wie ich mich fühle hat dich eigentlich auch nicht zu interessieren.
Das ist einfach eine Frage der Toleranz, und du wirst damit leben müssen dass es Millionen deutscher Raucher gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2019)

Wie gesagt, Krebserkrankungen etc die aufs Rauchen zurück gehen sollten nicht mehr von der GKV gezahlt werden. Dann werden einige Leute ganz arm dran sein, aber hey sie hatten die Freiheit zu rauchen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Krebserkrankungen etc die aufs Rauchen zurück gehen sollten nicht mehr von der GKV gezahlt werden. Dann werden einige Leute ganz arm dran sein, aber hey sie hatten die Freiheit zu rauchen.



Du kannst niemals beweisen, dass der Krebs nur davon herrührt, dass jemand geraucht hat.
Es gibt viele Faktoren für das Auslösen von Krebs. 
Rauchen erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, aber eben auch nicht mehr. Wer jahrzehntelang zu viel Zucker isst, wird vermutlich Diabetes bekommen, aber auch das ist nur eine Wahrscheinlichkeit.


----------



## Don-71 (30. Juni 2019)

Ach ja?

Wie ist es mit Leuten die sich nachweislich  falsch ernährt haben und somit z.B. Deabetis bekommen, Motorradfahrer die einen Unfall mit zu hoher Geschwindigkeit verursachen und sich alles mögliche verletzen können, untrainierte Leute, die sich im Skiurlaub, sämtliche Bänder und Gelenke zerstören, Leute die Krank werden durch Alkoholmissbrauch, Leute die Krank werden durch Drogenmissbrauch, Extremsportler bei denen doch ein Unfall passiert etc. etc. etc.?


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, da mag es den einen oder anderen vieleicht etwas früher als die anderen besonders hart treffen, aber hier wird es uns in jedem Fall etwas später genauso schwer treffen, da die Auswirkungen von Klimaerwärmung eben keine Ländergrenzen und kein Verursacherprinzip kennen.



Und genau deswegen setzt man sich da ein, wo man lebt. Ich kann in den USA nichts machen, nicht mal wählen (als ob es dort eine Wahl gäbe). Auch in China kann ich nix machen. Oder in Indien oder in Afrika. Geld dahin schicken ist sinnlos (die haben selbst genug). Wir müssen erstmal hier die Probleme lösen. Deswegen existieren ja auch die ganzen Bewegungen wie Fridays for Future hier und nicht irgendwo in Indien... 
Mich interessieren diese Länder, in einigen habe ich auch Freunde und Arbeitskollegen, aber interessieren heißt nicht dort aktiv zu werden *klatsch*
Wir als eine führende Industrienation sollten gar keine Probleme damit haben alles umzusetzen und der Rest zieht dann nach. Die sind da drüben auch nicht dumm, die wissen was Klimawandel ist und haben eigene Pläne und Werkzeuge wie sie den stoppen. 

Und genau deswegen will man hier im Land auch schöne energetisch sanierte Wohnungen haben die auch den Klimazielen gerecht werden. Bezahlt von den Bewohnern (egal ob sie es besitzen oder nicht, so ist das aktuell). Hier wird aber alles versucht um genau das zu verhindern - Wohnungen auf den Stand von 2019 bringen ist denen nicht recht. 
Wir müssen hier endlich mal unsere Eier in der Hose finden und den Klimaschutz ernst nehmen. Die Politiker tun es nicht, da wird alles aufgeschoben, ignoriert oder totgeschwiegen. 
Ich unterstütze diverse Projekte wie z.B. auch #EndeGelände - auch wenn ich da selbst nicht anwesend bin, bekommen die Leute alles was sie brauchen. Das ist wichtig und wenn der Strompreis auf 0,35€/kWh steigt deswegen - who cares?! Hauptsache weg von der Kohle usw. 
Genau so sehe ich das bei den Immobilien. Alles was kein Denkmal ist, sollte auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht werden, da gibt es aktuell einen massiven Schub in diese Richtung, blöd nur das sich Leute gegen den Fortschritt stellen und lieber ihre alten Doppelfenster mit Einfachverglasung usw. behalten wollen. 
Und mit der Meinung bin ich aktuell nicht allein, die Klimabewegungen wachsen enorm und wir werden hier nicht aufgeben nur weil einige zu geizig oder zu faul sind, mitzumachen. 
Ich bin froh das gerade die politisch aktiven, gebildeten und wohlhabenden Menschen (Akademiker usw.) hier aktiv werden. Nur mit Studenten und Schülern klappt das nicht, aber wenn da Leute dazukommen die was erreicht haben und Kontakte und Mittel bewegen können, wird das auch was. 

Übrigens ist das persönliche Wohlbefinden und die dran hängende Gesundheit auch wichtig. Ich sehe die fetten schwarzen Schichten aufm Balkon - so viel Dreck hatte ich in ner anderen Stadt in einem Monat dort gehabt (und es war normaler Staub), hier sieht es nach 3 Tagen so aus. Der Lärm von der Bundesstraße ist auch nicht ohne und wenn ich mir bei den Temperaturen wie heute ansehe wie die Leute da in ihren Autos schwitzen - lass die Karre doch ein mal stehen - nö, die stehen hier lieber im Stau und verballern Sprit mit Klimaanlagen. 
Als Radfahrer atmest du den ganzen Mist auf der Straße auch direkt ein. Wird also Zeit, hier aktiv zu werden. Gegen den massiven Zuzug in die Städte, gegen Pendler, gegen diverse Idioten die uns hier den Klimawandel abstreiten und nichts tun wollen und gegen die Geizkragen die alles verhindern wollen was uns allgemein gut tut weil es ja Geld kostet...


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du kannst niemals beweisen, dass der Krebs nur davon herrührt, dass jemand geraucht hat.
> Es gibt viele Faktoren für das Auslösen von Krebs.


Klar, die meisten Krebserkrankungen sind auch reiner Zufall da es einfach fehlerhafte Zellteilung ist. 
Es gibt aber genug Wege die, die nicht rauchen davon zu verschonen für Raucher mitzuzahlen. Raucherlungen etc erkennt man schon. 

@don
Noch schwerer nachzufragen, außerdem ist Zucker halt auch in vielen Nahrungsmitteln drin die man braucht (zu hohe Mengen etc), aber bei Tabak ist die Lage glasklar.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> who cares?!


Leute die auf Grundsicherung angewiesen sind oder nur geringe Einkommen  haben. Wenn man soetwas macht, dann hat das auch sozial verträglich  gemacht zu werden und nicht nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wie es die  letzten Jahrzehnte leider gang und gebe war. Sprich Vermögende und  Reiche sowie neureiche Großkotze wie dich, müssten auch einen  (bedeutend) größeren Beitrag dazu beizutragen, damit sozial Schwache  spürbar entlastet werden. 

Aber Hauptsache immer weiter die soziale Spaltung und Segregation anheizen. Fast so, als ob das einen nicht irgendwann mal auf die Füße fallen kann und man sich damit nicht zu Steigbügelhaltern von Extremisten macht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze diverse Projekte wie z.B. auch #EndeGelände -


Es entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie das du eine Organisation  unterstützt, die selber eng mit attac verbandelt ist und die beide  fordern, dass man bedeutend stärker Reiche und Vermögende zur Pflicht  nehmen soll. Gleichzeitig von dir aber jedesmal neoliberales Gejammer zu vernehmen ist, wenn man höhere Steuern und Abgaben für Reiche fordert.  



> blöd nur das sich Leute gegen den Fortschritt stellen und lieber ihre  alten Doppelfenster mit Einfachverglasung usw. behalten wollen.


Die Leute sind nicht blöd, sie haben Probleme sich die Miete hinterher noch leisten zu können. Könnte u.a. auch damit zusammenhängen: Statistisches Bundesamt: Fast jeder Fuenfte in Deutschland ist von Armut bedroht | ZEIT ONLINE
Ein Deutschland in dem Neoliberale und Marktradikale gut und gerne leben und der Rest darf in die Röhre gucken.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leute die auf Grundsicherung angewiesen sind oder nur geringe Einkommen  haben. Wenn man soetwas macht, dann hat das auch sozial verträglich  gemacht zu werden und nicht nach dem Matthäus-Prinzip, wie es die  letzten Jahrzehnte leider gang und gebe war. Sprich Vermögende und  Reiche sowie neureiche Großkotze wie dich, müssten auch einen  (bedeutend) größeren Beitrag dazu beizutragen, damit sozial Schwache  spürbar entlastet werden.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache immer weiter die soziale Spaltung und Segregation anheizen. Fast so, als ob das einen nicht irgendwann mal auf die Füße fallen kann und man sich damit nicht zu Steigbügelhaltern von Extremisten macht.
> 
> ...



Klimaschutz und Umweltschutz geht alle an. Es müssen alle mitziehen. Es gibt aber keine prozentuale Abgabe je nach Einkommen - es wird pauschal auf alle umgelegt. Steuern und Umlagen beim Strom bezahlen wir alle. Egal ob reich oder arm, egal ob Azubi oder Pilot. So war es und so wird es sein.
Ich erwarte auch das Leute sich für neue, umweltfreundliche Technologien begeistern und diese mitfinanzieren. 
Und eben das wir alle die Kosten dafür tragen, unsere Immobilien energetisch zu sanieren. 
Was ist denn verkehrt daran wenn man erwartet in einem reichen Land auch etwas Fortschritt zu sehen in diesem Bereich? 

Die soziale Spaltung wird von den Leuten angeheizt die sich hart gegen die aktuellen Ziele stellen, zu den Rechtsextremen rüberlaufen und sich allgemein so verhalten als ob sie irgendwo im Dschungel leben und nicht in einer erfolgreichen Industrienation. Und natürlich erwarte ich das es kracht - diese Leute verstehen es leider nicht anders. 
Man erklärt denen - so und so sieht es aus. Man gibt denen Studien. Man zeigt denen erfolgreiche Bespiele. Aber das alles zieht bei denen nicht, die stellen sich immer quer. Und da wir eine zahnlose Politik haben, kracht es halt hier und da öfter mal. 
Veränderungen gehen selten ohne Widerstand durch. So was wie Klimaziele muss man durchbringen, von alleine und "smooth" wird das nicht gehen. 

P.S. für mich ist jeder der mit Nazis mitläuft ebenfalls einer, die dürfen hier keinen Millimeter weit kommen. Genau deswegen bin ich in Sachsen aktiv - weil ich die Region mag und habe mir entsprechend eine Stadt ausgesucht die gegen Rechte aktiv wird. Und der braune Sumpf drum herum muss trockengelegt werden. 
Das Thema ist wesentlich weitreichender als nur die Mieten und die Leute die sich weigern diese zu bezahlen.

Edit: ja, EndeGelände will Reiche und vor allem Konzerne mehr in die Pflicht nehmen. Damit die Klimaziele eben auch von diesen unterstützt werden. Dabei geht es natürlich ums Geld (es geht immer um Geld) aber auch um die Bereitschaft das umzusetzen. Ich sage ja - wir haben nichts dagegen den Kohleausstieg zu finanzieren, es müssen aber auch alle mitmachen und nicht die mit mehr Geld. Alle müssen ran - Großverdiener, Vermögensverwalter, Mittelschicht, Arbeiter, Rentner usw. Alle. Der Rest wird über den Bedarf/Verbrauch abgerechnet so wie das aktuelle System es eh vorgesehen hat...


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Thema ist wesentlich weitreichender als nur die Mieten und die Leute die sich weigern diese zu bezahlen.


Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du den Unterschied zwischen "weigern zu bezahlen" und "nicht in der Lage zu zahlen" kennst. Die Arbeitsagentur wollte mich damals in Teilzeit nach Köln zu Rewe vermitteln. Such mir da doch bitte Mal eine Wohnung die du mit 12 Euro Stundenlohn bei 80 Stunden zahlst. Köln war zu dem Zeitpunkt 80km von meinem damaligen Wohnort entfernt.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> es müssen aber auch alle mitmachen und nicht die mit mehr Geld.


Ja wer denn bitte sonst, wenn nicht die die viel haben? Das ist das Grundprinzip eines jeden Sozialstaat (und eigentlich auch in der Verfassung festgeschrieben). Jemand der 100% seiner Einnahmen, weil er eben so wenig verdient, zum bestreiten seines Lebensunterhalts benötigt, der weiß nicht wo er das Geld hernehmen soll, wenn der Strompreis pro kW nochmal um 5 Cent steigt oder die Miete um 2€ pro m².


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Jemand der 100% seiner Einnahmen, weil er eben so wenig verdient, zum bestreiten seines Lebensunterhalts benötigt, der weiß nicht wo er das Geld hernehmen soll, wenn der Strompreis pro kW nochmal um 5 Cent steigt oder die Miete um 2€ pro m².


So Sprüche klopfen leider zu 90% Leute die noch nicht in der Lage waren das sie am Ende des Monats schauen müssen wie sie es noch in den nächsten schaffen


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob du den Unterschied zwischen "weigern zu bezahlen" und "nicht in der Lage zu zahlen" kennst. Die Arbeitsagentur wollte mich damals in Teilzeit nach Köln zu Rewe vermitteln. Such mir da doch bitte Mal eine Wohnung die du mit 12 Euro Stundenlohn bei 80 Stunden zahlst. Köln war zu dem Zeitpunkt 80km von meinem damaligen Wohnort entfernt.



Die Arbeitsagentur verwaltet aber auch ALGII aka Hartz4 was einem dann auch das aufstocken erlaubt. Musst halt nur eine passende (kleine) Wohnung suchen bei so was. 
Wer so weit ist um die Jobs von der Arge zu bekommen und auf Hartz4/aufstocken angewiesen zu sein, der muss sich halt auch verkleinern. 
Ich finde das System nicht gut, die Sätze sind auch recht niedrig (aber nicht für Unterkunft und Heizung sondern alle anderen Sätze die berechnet werden). Aber es ist nun mal da, man muss sich damit also abfinden oder versuchen es zu ändern - das wird aber ewig dauern. 
Und ehrlich - solche Jobs (Teilzeit, Einzelhandel) findet man auch vor Ort, nicht 80Km weiter. Hier machen die irgendwelchen Unfug. Das ist kein Beruf wie z.B. Forensik wo man so was erwartet, Einzelhandel gibt es überall und Jobs ebenfalls. Dann vll nicht 12 sondern 11€ die Stunde, aber dafür um die Ecke.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ja wer denn bitte sonst, wenn nicht die die viel haben? Das ist das Grundprinzip eines jeden Sozialstaat (und eigentlich auch in der Verfassung festgeschrieben). Jemand der 100% seiner Einnahmen, weil er eben so wenig verdient, zum bestreiten seines Lebensunterhalts benötigt, der weiß nicht wo er das Geld hernehmen soll, wenn der Strompreis pro kW nochmal um 5 Cent steigt oder die Miete um 2€ pro m².



Okok, nichts gegen eine höhere Belastung für Leute die mehr Geld haben. Obwohl sie eigentlich eine geringere Belastung haben, wer aktuell Geld hat, der zahlt meist weniger. Fängt ja schon bei solchen Geschichten an wie Auto kaufen - selbst bei 0% Finanzierung oder günstigem Leasing etc. lässt sich am Preis nichts machen. Aber wenn ich dem Händler sage - cash oder ich überweise dir das sofort, aber am Preis sollten wir noch was tun - da geht immer was. 
Aber wie willst du das abrechnen? Solche Sachen wie Umwelt und Klimaschutz lassen sich schwer abrechen. Und Energiewende - wir bezahlen das doch alle mit, jeder der halt Strom verbraucht. Sprit - wir bezahlen das auch alle mit, jeder der ein Auto betankt. Es gibt keine besonderen Abrechnungsmethoden für Wohlhabende her, diese Kosten tragen wir alle. Egal was bei einem aufm Konto ist, Strompreis, Spritpreis ist für alle gleich. Das ist eine gerechte Verteilung - wer das benutzt, der bezahlt auch dafür. 
Und das betrifft auch energetische Sanierung: da haste ein Haus mit sagen wir mal 20 Parteien, alle bekommen dasselbe, alle zahlen XYZ mehr im Monat, fertig, aus. Den Vermieter interessiert doch nicht was der Mieter da verdient (die lassen sich zwar oft eine Auskunft zeigen, so was gehört sich aber nicht und ändert sich auch durchgehend).Das sollte nur bei sozialen Wohnungen interessant sein. Ansonsten zahlen alle. 
Wälzt man die Kosten auf die Vermieter ab, hören die auf zu investieren - die Kosten müssen ja wieder rein und Gewinne oben drauf. Also, wo ist nu das Problem? Richtig, die Leute verdienen zu wenig... sagte ich ja bereits. Aber die kümmern sich nicht drum. Die gehen lieber auf die ach so bösen Vermieter los, weil da die Miete steigt. Denen fällt es nicht auf, das sie für ein reiches Land viel zu wenig verdienen, sonst würden die das lassen.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

Das cryon1c im Wolkenkuckucksheim lebt (und der colormix des WiPoWi ist), wird hier jeden Tag aufs neue ersichtlich.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Juni 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Krebserkrankungen etc die aufs Rauchen zurück gehen sollten nicht mehr von der GKV gezahlt werden. Dann werden einige Leute ganz arm dran sein, aber hey sie hatten die Freiheit zu rauchen.


Wie oft soll ich das denn noch begründen?
Die Gesellschaft, also auch du, profitiert von den Rauchern.
Es macht doch einen Unterschied ob ich 85 Jahre alt werde, 20 Jahre lang eine Rente beziehe, in ein teures Pflegeheim komme für Jahre, oder wie viele Raucher noch vor dem Rentenalter sterbe. Ja, durch eine Krebserkrankung entstehen Kosten, die mit Sicherheit viel kleiner sind als 20 Jahre Rentenzahlungen.
Es wird auch viel schneller eine Wohnung frei, der Staat verdient an den Tabaksteuern ordentlich mit,  u.s.w.

Du hast also einen Grund zur Freude wenn ich rauche, weil dass den Staat entlasten wird, also auch indirekt dich selbst.


----------



## Mancko (30. Juni 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du hast ungefähr 2000 andere Möglichkeiten dein Geld zu sichern, z.B. einen profanen Aktiensparplan der den Dax oder Eurostoxx 50  abbildet etc. etc., insoweit hält sich mein "Mitleid" für deine sündhaftteuere Spekulationsimmobilie, die du von der Steuer absetzen kannst und deren "Wertsteigerung" natürlich der Mieter bezahlen soll in sehr engen Grenzen und ich muss ziemlich müde lächeln, wenn du 18-19€ für den Quadratmeter als nicht gierig bezeichnest, hier sind nicht alle Leute blöd und wie gesagt es gibt genug Alternativen und niemand hat dich gezwungen den Preis zu bezahlen. Ich hoffe über kurz oder lang, ziehen die Leute, kontzrär zu Klima und Politik wieder auf das Land, und der Immobilienmarkt platzt mit einer gesunden und masiven Absenkung nach unten!



Ich nutze auch die anderen Möglichkeiten und Gold und Immobilien als Beimischung. Du hast und wirst akzeptieren müssen, dass jede Ware, jedes Gut im Zweifel ein Anlageobjekt über welche Konstruktion auch immer ist. Und wie gesagt wer die Immobilienpreise senken möchte sollte einfach für einen Kurswechsel in der Politik und EZB eintreten. Exakt dafür bin ich. Zinsen rauf und Länder mit chronischer weicher Währung raus in einen eigenen Währungsverbund. 



> Deine restlichen Ausführungen zur EZB und den Zinsen halte ich für falsch, insoweit einigen wir uns da auch nicht, Spekulationen blühen meistens dort wo ein Markt fast ohne Altenativen vorherrscht, den Spekulanten ausnutzen, hoffentlich wachen viele Mieter auf und verabschieden sich einfach aufs Land.



Dann ist es morgen Wasser, Fleisch, Getreide, Energieversorgung oder andere Güter. Das Geld wird sich seinen Weg bahnen. Ich denke die 20er Jahre haben das doch ausreichend gezeigt was passiert wenn man dauerhaft anfängt über den Verhältnissen zu leben und Geld zu drucken. Insofern sind Deine Ausführungen fachlich einfach falsch und nicht zu Ende gedacht. Im Vergleich zu den 20er Jahren ist das heute sogar noch schlimmer, weil es weltweit auf so ziemlich jede Ware und Leistung Möglichkeiten gibt anzulegen. Die Variationen sind extrem vielfältig. Ich lege schon seit Jahren in Wasser mittels ETF. Das Teil kennt auch nur eine Richtung -> nach oben. Jetzt kann sich jeder ausmalen was das bedeutet, wenn sehr vermögende Personen oder Institutionen sich Geld zum 0 Tarif leihen können und mit diesem Geld dann in solche Anlageprodukte gehen. Das treibt am Ende den Preis. Das kannst Du gar nicht verhindern sonst musst Du zurück zur Planwirtschaft und das wird am Ende im Desaster und Armut für alle enden.

Also hilft am Ende wieder nur, dass die Politk zu den normalen einfachen Kaufmannsregeln zurück kehrt und das bedeutet am Ende  eben dass Geld bis auf kurze Perioden immer einen Zins haben muss. Alles andere fördert nur verantwortungsloses handeln, fördert Zombiwirtschaft und hält nicht überlehensfähige Unternehmen dauerhaft am Leben die unter normalen Bedingungen das zeitliche segnen würden. Der Kapitalismus funktioniert eben nur, wenn es auch die Angst vor der Pleite gibt und diese auch eintritt wenn ein Produkt, ein Unternehmen oder auch ein Staat schlecht ist bzw.  schlecht agiert.


----------



## fipS09 (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Musst halt nur eine passende (kleine) Wohnung suchen bei so was. [...]
> Und ehrlich - solche Jobs (Teilzeit, Einzelhandel) findet man auch vor Ort, nicht 80Km weiter.


Das sah die Arbeitsagentur offensichtlich anders, sonst hätte sie mich nicht so weit weg vermitteln wollen.
Eine kleine Wohnung mit knapp 800Euro Einkommen monatlich in Köln? Da kannst du dir - da pendeln ja nicht erlaubt ist - vielleicht eine Garage mieten.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

Die marktkonformen "Revolutionäre" mit ihrer Vorstellung, dass irgendwelche unsichtbaren Wurstfinger irgendetwas regeln, dürfen natürlich nicht fehlen. 



Mancko schrieb:


> Dann ist es morgen Wasser, Fleisch, Getreide, Energieversorgung oder andere Güter.


Das ist es schon lange, mit entsprechend verherrenden Folgen und weil  man nicht genug Arsch in der Hose hat, Finanz- und Kapitalmärkte wieder  zu regulieren.
von 2012: III. Hungerprofite - Nahrungsmittelspekulation und Landgrabbing  - Attac Deutschland - www.attac.de


> [...]
> Viele entschieden sich für das Geschäft mit dem Hunger. In der  zweiten Jahreshälfte 2007 legten viele Banken erstmals  Agrarrohstoff-Fonds auf, mit denen ihre Kunden auf Preisentwicklungen am  Markt der Nahrungsmittel wetten können. Schon 2008 wurden die Folgen  sichtbar: Die  Lebensmittelpreise explodierten auch auf den Märkten für  die physische Ware.
> *Für Menschen, die den größten Teil ihres Einkommens für  unverarbeitete Nahrungsmittel aufbringen, begann damit eine  Hungerkatastrophe. Das betraf und betrifft zum Beispiel die Armen in  Mexico, die sich im Wesentlichen von Tortillas ernähren und das Maismehl  nicht mehr bezahlen können. In mehr als 30 Ländern fanden  Hungeraufstände statt, in Haiti wurde die Regierung gestürzt.* Die  Preissteigerungen sind nicht allein auf die Spekulation zurückzuführen,  der neue Trend, Nahrungsmittel zu Treibstoff zu verarbeiten, spielt  ebenfalls eine tödliche Rolle.
> Weitere Faktoren wie zunehmende Nachfrage nach Milch- und  Fleischprodukten und die ersten Auswirkungen des Klimawandels  verschärfen die Situation. Das entschuldigt aber nicht, dass die Politik  bislang keine Maßnahmen gegen Nahrungsmittelspekulation ergriffen hat.   Ende 2012 wird die europäische Finanzmarktrichtlinie reformiert. Hier  könnte den Geschäften mit dem Hunger in der Europäischen Union ein  Riegel vorgeschoben werden, allerdings hat sich die Bundesregierung  bislang noch nicht klar dazu positioniert.
> ...



von 2017: Masslose Nahrungsmittelspekulation ohne Ende


> [...]
> Die maßlose Spekulation von Banken, Hedgefonds und Investmentgesellschaften ist nicht das einzige Beispiel dafür, wie finanzkräftige Kapitalanleger immer mehr das globale Ernährungssystem beeinflussen. Anfang 2017 hat Oxfam zusammen mit der Heinrich-Böll-Stiftung, der Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung, dem BUND und Germanwatch den Konzernatlas herausgegeben. Er beschreibt unter anderem die „Finanzialisierung“ der Agrarmärkte, d.h. den Einzug von Kapitalanlegern, die mit den gehandelten Waren nichts mehr zu tun haben. So stieg der Anteil der reinen Spekulation am Handel mit Weizen von 12 Prozent Mitte der 1990er Jahre auf 70 Prozent heute. Hunderte agrarbasierte Fonds verwalten Milliarden Dollar Vermögen und investieren unter anderem in Weizen, Zucker und Kaffee. Die größten Händler von Agrarrohstoffen wie Cargill, ADM und Dreyfuss haben sogar eigene Investmentgesellschaften gegründet.
> [...]




Edit: An der Stelle sei auch nochmal daran erinnert, dass z.B. Hedgefonds erst durch das Investmentmodernisierungsgesetz, welches zum 1.1.2004 in Kraft trat (Danke Schröder, Danke Fischer...), hierzulande erlaubt wurden: Investmentmodernisierungsgesetz – Lobbypedia
Es lohnt sich den ganzen Artikel zu lesen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das sah die Arbeitsagentur offensichtlich anders, sonst hätte sie mich nicht so weit weg vermitteln wollen.
> Eine kleine Wohnung mit knapp 800Euro Einkommen monatlich in Köln? Da kannst du dir - da pendeln ja nicht erlaubt ist - vielleicht eine Garage mieten.



450€ warm für ne 32m² Wohnung (ja ist halt unter dem was eigentlich sein sollte, aber die gibt es halt auch) in Köln? Machbar. 
Guggst du:
Schoene, Ein-Zimmer Wohnung mit Rheinblick in Koeln, Porz

N bissl was legt das Amt noch oben drauf (aufstocken) - das ist OK für jemanden der gerade Arbeit sucht und sich mit Teilzeit rumschlagen muss. 
Das Problem ist selten eine günstige Wohnung, das Problem ist eher die Lage (will keiner dort wohnen) und die Tatsache das man umziehen soll. Und halt die Umzugskosten, kann locker 4stellig werden + Küche wenn die alte nicht passt. 
Da steht auch Staffelmiete - so was holt man sich als Übergang, bis man halt eine Vollzeitstelle findet und ne Bude die einem zusagt. Aber alles machbar. Nicht immer den Teufel an die Wand malen.
P.S. ja ich kenne die Preise in Köln. Werde bei der Gamescom dieses Jahr auch einige Tage dort sein, AirBNB oder Hotel wird  mehr kosten als meine Wohnung im Monat. Ist nicht so als ob ich niemals dort war


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ehrlich - solche Jobs (Teilzeit, Einzelhandel) findet man auch vor Ort, nicht 80Km weiter. Hier machen die irgendwelchen Unfug. Das ist kein Beruf wie z.B. Forensik wo man so was erwartet, Einzelhandel gibt es überall und Jobs ebenfalls. Dann vll nicht 12 sondern 11€ die Stunde, aber dafür um die Ecke.



Typische Jobs "um die Ecke" in einer Kleinstadt, 49 Stellen offen, auf den ersten Blick sieht es doch vielversprechend aus, schaut man dann aber mal die Angebote durch sind die meisten Stellen Minijobs, oder Niedriglohn / Mindestlohn über Zeitarbeit, oder befristet da Elternzeit Vertretung, oder Ausbildungsplätze:

arbeitsplaetze treuenbrietzen

Aber rede dir mal schön weiter ein man müsse da doch nicht große Strecken pendeln. Wer da in der Umgebung auf dem Dorf wohnt hat gar keine Wahl als jeden Tag größere Strecken zu pendeln, selbst aus der direkten Umgebung sind es meist Minimum pro Tag schon zusammen 26km, 13 hin und 13 zurück (x beliebiges Streckenbeispiel aus der Umgebung der Stadt):

Google Maps

Und viele pendeln weiter, weil von 450€ Minijob als Kassierer beim örtlichen Penny, oder einem befristeten Job für jemanden in Elternzeit kannst du kein Haus unterhalten (keine Grundsteuer bezahlen, kein Dach neu decken lassen, keine Fassaden sanieren lassen, usw. usf. und genau das müssen die meisten Menschen die dort in der Umgebung wohnen und wenn man da dann 1 Euro die Stunde mehr verdient, weil man statt der sowieso täglich 26 km halt eben gleich 40km pendelt, dann macht das schon (mit Pendlerpauschale) einen spürbaren Unterschied (auf das Jahr gesehen) ob es 11 Euro (1848€ Brutto), oder 12 Euro (2016€ Brutto) pro Stunde sind.

Aber mach mal ruhig weiter mit Dr. cryon1c's Märchenstunde darüber das die Leute nicht wissen würden warum sie weiter pendeln.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Typische Jobs "um die Ecke" in einer Kleinstadt, 49 Stellen offen, auf den ersten Blick sieht es doch vielversprechend aus, schaut man dann aber mal die Angebote durch sind die meisten Stellen Minijobs, oder Niedriglohn / Mindestlohn über Zeitarbeit, oder befristet da Elternzeit Vertretung, oder Ausbildungsplätze:
> 
> arbeitsplaetze treuenbrietzen
> 
> ...



Sie pendeln weil wir das subventioneren über die Pendlerpauschale. Die muss endlich weg (wer auf die dämliche Idee kam, so was schädliches zu subventionieren, gehört eingesperrt). Und Langstreckenpendler sollten noch kräftiger zur Kasse gebeten werden. 
Alles ändert sich, wir sind uns viel bewusster was welche Schäden verursacht und ungesund ist mittlerweile. Und auch die Arbeitsweise der Leute ändert sich. 35h/Woche im Osten wird auch kommen. Und allgemein das Thema Work/Life-Balance. Die kann es nicht geben wenn man man sonstwo rumeiert anstatt zu leben. 
Abwarten und Tee trinken ist angesagt. Während andere sich wegen paar % Lohn und paar Stunden weniger pro Woche ein Bein ausreißen, pendeln andere freiwillig etliche Stunden am Tag, im schlimmsten Fall auch noch auf Staatskosten - wird Zeit das wir das abschaffen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie pendeln weil wir das subventioneren über die Pendlerpauschale. Die muss endlich weg (wer auf die dämliche Idee kam, so was schädliches zu subventionieren, gehört eingesperrt).



Dass Unternehmen die Mehrwertsteuer absetzen können, sollte dringend entsorgt werden. Wer sich den Scheiß ausgedacht hat, sollte im Knast verrotten.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> 35h/Woche im Osten wird auch kommen.


Das gibt es nichtmal Ansatzweise flächendeckend und branchenunabhängig im Westen.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie pendeln weil wir das subventioneren über die Pendlerpauschale.



Sie pendeln weil sie pendeln müssen du Genie, nur eine absolute Minderheit findet heute noch auf einem Dorf, in dem man lebt, eine Arbeit. Die Pendlerpauschale sorgt dabei dafür das am Ende letztlich noch was bei 11 Euro Stundenlohn in der Geldbörse des Arbeitnehmers übrig bleibt und Firmen so überhaupt nur ihre 11 Euro Stundenlohn zahlen können, statt 13 Euro plus zahlen zu müssen, weil der Arbeitnehmer ansonsten mit ALG oder weniger nach Hause geht. Pendeln müssten die Menschen aber so oder so.
Die Pendlerpauschale ist also letztlich auch eine Form der Subvention für Unternehmen, die deren Lohnkosten senkt.



Poulton schrieb:


> Das gibt es nichtmal Ansatzweise flächendeckend und branchenunabhängig im Westen.



Doch gibt es im cryon1c Fantasialand.


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

Was für psychoaktive Substanzen sind bei Streamern/Twitchern eigentlich gerade hip oder sind dass die Folgen permanenten Schlafmangels?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Pendlerpauschale ist also letztlich auch eine Form der Subvention für Unternehmen, die deren Lohnkosten senkt.


Und eine Förderung des ländlichen Raums und indirekt auch der Städte, ansonsten wären die noch mehr überlaufen und es gäbe dort eine noch größere Wohnungsnot.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Juni 2019)

Naja gibt halt Leute die müssen pendeln oder ihrer Familie einiges zumuten. Ganz unabhängig von Mietpreisen. 
Ich nehme mal mich, ich müsste später alle 2 bis 3 Jahre umziehen oder jedes Wochenende pendeln.
Oder man hat noch die Eltern zu Hause die im Alter etwas Hilfe brauchen. Alles nicht so einfach.

Deswegen sage ich ja, wir brauchen kleinere Autos bzw Fahrzeuge anderer Art. Wo ich einen Golf hingestellt bekomme passen 4 Fahrzeuge in Renault Twizy Größe. Das wäre schon eine erhebliche Verbesserung.
Fahrräder mMn. eher weniger, Leute die das Fahrrad nehmen fahren eh eher ÖPNV
Außerdem ist es eher für geringe Entfernungen gemacht, ich würde persönlich nicht mehr als 10km pro Strecke radeln wollen und es gibt Wetterlagen bei denen man einfach nicht mit dem Rad fahren möchte. Auch nicht mit passender Kleidung.


----------



## matty2580 (30. Juni 2019)

Witzig ist in dem Kontext das die hardcore Neoliberalen wie verrückt seit Jahrzehnten Kombilohnmodelle verteidigen, die eigentlich eher in eine sozialistische Planwirtschaft passen, und Geschäftsmodelle ermöglich die normal nicht überleben könnten. Sonst hätte man gar nicht den größten Niedriglohnsektor in Europa in Deutschland.

~6 Millionen Menschen beziehen ALG II, und ungefähr noch einmal so viele Bürger hätten theoretisch Anspruch auf ALG II, nutzen dass aber nicht weil sie sich so nicht vor dem Staat nackig machen wollen, und lieber unabhängig sind. Dazu kommen viele Millionen die nur knapp über dem Hartz IV Level verdienen. Und Behinderte, Obdachlose, u.s.w. kommen auch noch dazu, die entweder ALG II oder eine Mindestrente bekommen. 6,73 Millionen Menschen leben von Arbeitslosengeld oder Hartz-IV-Leistungen | O-Ton Arbeitsmarkt

Da braucht man nicht über die Verbesserung der Lebensqualität schreiben, wenn man solche Zustände im Land hat.
Erst einmal hat die schon im Grundgesetz stehende Angleichung der Lebensverhältnisse Priorität.
Art 72 GG - Einzelnorm
Das Recht auf gleichwertige Lebensverhaeltnisse - Wie weit darf eine Gegend herunterkommen? (Archiv)
Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich geht immer weiter auseinander, und dass sollte kein Dauerzustand werden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (30. Juni 2019)

Solange der Großteil der Ansicht ist: Einfach den Arbeitslosen, Alleinerziehenden und Behinderten die Peitsche durch die Fresse ziehen bzw. solange kürzen, bis man auf Knien angerutscht kommt, da "selbst schuld" und "jeder kann von der vorhandenen Arbeit leben", solange wird sich auch nichts ändern. In diesem Lande gibt es keine echte Solidarität, nicht umsonst gibt es den Spruch "Nach oben buckeln und nach unten treten" - selbst dann, wenn man selbst  so gerade noch zum Mittelstand gehört.

Wird sich auch nicht mehr ändern, da, so mein Eindruck in den letzten 40+ Jahren, die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung dieses Gefühl braucht, stets Fußabtreter zu benötigen, um sich selbst besser zu fühlen.


----------



## cryon1c (30. Juni 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie pendeln weil sie pendeln müssen du Genie, nur eine absolute Minderheit findet heute noch auf einem Dorf, in dem man lebt, eine Arbeit. Die Pendlerpauschale sorgt dabei dafür das am Ende letztlich noch was bei 11 Euro Stundenlohn in der Geldbörse des Arbeitnehmers übrig bleibt und Firmen so überhaupt nur ihre 11 Euro Stundenlohn zahlen können, statt 13 Euro plus zahlen zu müssen, weil der Arbeitnehmer ansonsten mit ALG oder weniger nach Hause geht. Pendeln müssten die Menschen aber so oder so.
> Die Pendlerpauschale ist also letztlich auch eine Form der Subvention für Unternehmen, die deren Lohnkosten senkt.



Und was haben wir als Folge? Arbeitnehmer die sich nichts mehr außer ihr eigenes Bett vorstellen nach der Arbeit. 
Lärm und Dreck, verstopfte Straßen und Städte und wir zahlen noch drauf. Also anstatt gute, gesunde Arbeitsbedingungen zu schaffen (Arbeitsweg gehört dazu), finanzieren wir Probleme die uns dann ständig in den Hintern beißen (Straßen werden gebaut, Parkplätze sind Mangelware,  ÖPNV geht vor die Hunde weil die Leute sich via Auto bewegen etc.) - und eben den verschobenen Wohnungsmarkt, weil jeder der es nicht einsieht zu pendeln in die Stadt rammelt die kein Platz für den hat. 
Man muss die Ursachen hier bekämpfen, nicht die Folgen. Ursache: Leute pendeln mit dem Auto sonstwelche Strecken. Folgen: alles was halt dranklebt. Was muss weg? Richtig, das Auto und das pendeln gleich mit. 

Fantasieland? Nö, Realität. Das war ein gutes Experiment, zu sehen wie weit man die Leute treiben kann (wortwörtlich), jetzt wird es Zeit das Experiment zu beenden bevor wir hier einen kompletten Verkehrskollaps haben. Und alle anderen negativen Folgen davon. Selbst Ehrenamt ist davon betroffen weil keine Sau sich neben der Arbeit für irgendwas interessiert, wie denn auch wenn man im Stau steckt


----------



## Poulton (30. Juni 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> finanzieren wir Probleme die uns dann ständig in den Hintern beißen


Angesichts des Investitionsstau in allen möglichen Bereichen, finanzieren oder besser: investieren "wir" viel zu wenig.
57 Milliarden Euro Investitionsstau bei der Bahn
Infrastruktur: Investitionsstau in Staedten und Kommunen erreicht Rekordniveau | ZEIT ONLINE
oder  wenn man sich vom Statistischen Bundesamt die Volkswirtschaftliche  Gesamtrechnungen, Arbeitsunterlage Investitionen anschaut, so ist die  Nettoinvestitionsquote von 9,2% im Jahr 1992 auf 2,2% im Jahr 2017  zurückgegangen. Also von rund 85 Milliarden Euro auf rund 20 Milliarden  Euro. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP verdoppelt sowie die Gewinne   deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht und deren durchschnittliche  kombinierte Belastung aus Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer  halbiert. Vollgefressen und fett ist die Wirtschaft, während gleichzeitig die Infrastruktur seit gut zwei Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß gefahren wird und notwendige Investitionen nicht getätigt werden, weil man ja das Kapital verschrecken könnte sowie an die Gewinne müsste. 



> Selbst  Ehrenamt ist davon betroffen weil keine Sau sich neben der Arbeit für  irgendwas interessiert, wie denn auch wenn man im Stau steckt


Hosen  runter und Karten auf den Tisch, wenn du schon so Sprüche klopft: Was  machst du ehrenamtlich, wenn du nicht gerade (als Arbeit, etzala) in  Hardwareforen rumspammst?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ursache: Leute pendeln mit dem Auto sonstwelche Strecken.


Die Ursache: Die Mehrzahl der Menschen im erwerbsfähigen Alter  hierzulande, sofern sie nicht sehr reich ist, muss einer Lohnarbeit  nachgehen und die wächst weder auf Bäumen, noch gibt es sie meistens  gleich um die Ecke. Selbst in der von dir so viel beschworenen Stadt nicht. Und auch als Arbeitsloser muss man, sofern nicht gewichtige Gründe dem entgegenstehen, im gesamten Bundesgebiet vermittelbar sein und auch Pendelzeiten von 2h und mehr als zumutbar hinnehmen. Selbst wenn man trotzdem noch aufstocken muss.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Krebserkrankungen etc die aufs Rauchen zurück gehen sollten nicht mehr von der GKV gezahlt werden. Dann werden einige Leute ganz arm dran sein, aber hey sie hatten die Freiheit zu rauchen.


Dann bin ich aber auch dafür, dass Sportverletzungen nicht mehr gezahlt werden. Das Risiko sich dort zu verletzen und dadurch der GKV Kosten zu verursachen ist auch ungemein höher als wenn man keinen Sport macht.Klingelts? Jeder macht irgendwas nicht so wie es perfekt wäre. Es gehört zum Leben und zur Freiheit dazu. Der eine treibt Sport, der andere lässt sich jedes Wochenende volllaufen, dann ernährt sich wer ungesund, einer raucht, der andere bringt Krankheiten aus dem Urlaub mit und wiederum ein anderer ernährt sich rein durch Koffein. Nur mal so als Beispiel. Und genau dafür ist ne Krankenversicherung da: Die Übernahme von Gesundheitskosten, die durch das alltägliche Leben nunmal entstehen. Niemand sollte sich anmaßen darüber zu entscheiden, was GUT und was SCHLECHT ist. Derjenige, der raucht, sich jedes Wochenende volllaufen lässt und dafür Sport treibt lebt zudem garantiert nicht gesünder wie jemand, der keinen Sport macht, (in Maßen) übergewichtig ist und dafür nie raucht oder säuft. Ich finde es eigentlich auch doof, anderen ihre Sportverletzungen und die Folgen von zunehmend gesellschaftlich akzeptiertem Alkohol- und Drogenmissbrauch zu zahlen. Trotzdem zahle ich meine Krankenversicherungsbeiträge - weil auch ich, wie so ziemlich jeder, meine Leichen im Keller habe. Ein viel, viel größerer Kostenfaktor ist hingegen, dass immer mehr Leute wegen jeder Kleinigkeit direkt zum Arzt rennen und sich für jeden Pups auch noch krankschreiben lassen. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> Und genau deswegen will man hier im Land auch schöne energetisch sanierte Wohnungen haben die auch den Klimazielen gerecht werden. Bezahlt von den Bewohnern (egal ob sie es besitzen oder nicht, so ist das aktuell). Hier wird aber alles versucht um genau das zu verhindern - Wohnungen auf den Stand von 2019 bringen ist denen nicht recht.


Wieso sollten die Bewohner die Sanierungen bezahlen? In jeder anderen Branche ist es auch so, dass Eigentümer Werterhaltung bzw. Wertaufbesserung aus ihren EIGENEN Gewinnen zahlen lassen müssen. Dann müssen die Vermieter halt die Mietpreise leicht erhöhen und darüber IM VORNHEREIN Rücklagen für entsprechende Ausgaben bilden.Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass nicht mal die Umlage das prinzipielle Problem ist. Die Probleme liegen darin, dass es gesetzlich erlaubt ist, dass die Umlage nicht nur auf die Sanierungskosten begrenzt ist, sondern weit darüber hinaus. Und dass die Mietsteigerungen teilweise auch absurd hoch ausfallen. Das Problem ist, dass die durch bspw. eine energetische Sanierung gerechtfertigen Mieterhöhungen selbst dann noch erhoben werden, wenn die Sanierungskosten schon längst abbezahlt sind. Und sich der Vermieter danach eine goldene Nase über eine Selbstverständlichkeit verdient. Wäre die Umlage zeitlich und in der Höhe auf die Kosten der Sanierung begrenzt, hätte man vielleicht kurzfristig steigende Mieten, hinterher aber wieder das normale Mietniveau. Neubauten während der Phase der höheren Durchschnittsmieten könnten entsprechend teurer und mit Spielraum nach oben gebaut werden, sodass auch unsere Luxusfraktion auf ihre Kosten kommt. Während die Bestandsmieten irgendwann wieder sinken würden.Aktuell treiben Sanierungen häufig einzig die Mietpreise selbst von Bestandsbauten dauerhaft nach oben - entsprechend gering ist die Akzeptanz, zurecht. Weil immer mehr Leute verdrängt werden, die sich die hohen Kosten zunehmend nicht mehr leisten können (sinkende Löhne bei der Masse gegenüber steigenden Kosten passt halt nicht unbegrenzt). 





cryon1c schrieb:


> Das ist wichtig und wenn der Strompreis auf 0,35€/kWh steigt deswegen - who cares?! Hauptsache weg von der Kohle usw.


Mir sind ein stabiles Stromnetz und günstige Energie wichtiger. Mir bringt die tolle Energiewende nix wenn sie völlig überstürzt vollzogen ist, sie entsprechend teuer wird und ich aufgrund der gestiegenen Preise immer weniger von der Energiewende profitieren kann. Hey, wobei... Energiewende mal anders. Man macht einfach alles so teuer, dass die gut situierte bis reiche Minderheit weiterhin so leben kann wie sie will. Ganz nebenbei erzeugt man die geringere Umweltbelastung - weil die breite Masse sich nichts mehr leisten kann. 


cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sehe die fetten schwarzen Schichten aufm Balkon - so viel Dreck hatte ich in ner anderen Stadt in einem Monat dort gehabt (und es war normaler Staub), hier sieht es nach 3 Tagen so aus. Der Lärm von der Bundesstraße ist auch nicht ohne und wenn ich mir bei den Temperaturen wie heute ansehe wie die Leute da in ihren Autos schwitzen - lass die Karre doch ein mal stehen - nö, die stehen hier lieber im Stau und verballern Sprit mit Klimaanlagen.


Du ziehst an eine Haupt-/Bundesstraße und beschwerst dich über Lärm und Dreck?  Das ist ähnlich hohl wie an der Schönhauser Allee, der Skalitzer Straße oder der Gitschiner Straße zu wohnen und sich dann über den Lärm der U-Bahn zu beschweren. Konnte man ja nicht voraussehen, fährt dort ja erst 100 Jahre. Dann zieh doch um. In einer Stadt an einer Hauptstraße zu wohnen und dann noch Stille und geringe Verschmutzung zu erwarten ist etwas weltfremd. Und nur so als kleiner Tipp: Schwitzen tust du im ÖPNV genauso. Nur mit dem kleinen Unterschied, dass du da nicht noch 100 andere Leute um dich herum hast. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> [...]gegen die Geizkragen die alles verhindern wollen was uns allgemein gut tut weil es ja Geld kostet...


... Geld, dass zunehmend mehr Leute nicht mehr haben. Insbesondere, wenn man nicht im Alltag und auf die Altersvorsorge verarmen will. 





cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Arbeitsagentur verwaltet aber auch ALGII aka Hartz4 was einem dann auch das aufstocken erlaubt. Musst halt nur eine passende (kleine) Wohnung suchen bei so was. 450€ warm für ne 32m² Wohnung (ja ist halt unter dem was eigentlich sein sollte, aber die gibt es halt auch) in Köln? Machbar.


Ich finde es krass daneben, dass du solche Besenkammern ernsthaft noch als würdig erachtest. 450€ für ne Besenkammer - ist dir bewusst, wie wenig 32m² für ne ganze Wohnung (d.h. mit Flur, Bad und Küche) ist? Und dafür dann noch 450€ warm? Man merkt, dass du vermutlich noch nie in solch einer Besenkammer gewohnt hast. Das ist kein Leben, sondern eingesperrt sein. Gewiss bin ich nicht der Meinung dass man nem Hartz IV-Empfänger übermäßig große Wohnungen zahlen muss, aber 32m² als akzeptabel im Falle eines Zwangsumzuges zu bezeichnen ist schon leicht verachtend.





cryon1c schrieb:


> ÖPNV geht vor die Hunde weil die Leute sich via Auto bewegen


Du, ich kann dir ne Menge Gründe dafür nennen, wieso sich die Leute lieber mit dem Auto in den Stau stellen anstatt ÖPNV zu fahren. Grob zusammenfassen tue ich dir die Punkte aber mal: Das Auto ist zuverlässiger, flexibler, entspannter, sicherer (nicht auf die Unfallhäufigkeit bezogen) und obendrein auch noch häufig schneller. Diese Punkte werden dem ÖPNV immer zum Nachteil bleiben. Die Leute zahlen nicht ohne Grund die hohen Kosten für den Betrieb eines privaten KFZ. Ich würde später auch lieber in eine kleine Wohnung ziehen, wenn ich mir dafür dann noch ein Auto (und zwar gewiss keinen Dodge Ram, sondern höchstens was Vernünftiges wie ein  Polo mit 1,0L-Motor) leisten kann...Und das künstliche Unattraktivmachen des Autofahrens über absurde Parkgebühren oder Mautgebühren halte ich definitiv für das falsche Mittel. Warum? Weil das schlicht nicht fair ist. Warum? Weil sich damit mal wieder reiche Leute aus der Verantwortung ziehen können, während der kleine Mann(/Frau/Etwas) dafür bluten muss. Oder anders gesagt: Absurde Park- und Mautgebühren sorgen einzig dafür, die Zwei-Klassen-Gesellschaft nur noch weiter zu fördern. Während die Reichen weiter schön ihre großen, schweren und übermotorisierten Autos fahren dürfen, will man den Leuten mit durchschnittlichem Einkommen das Autofahren über den Geldbeutel quasi verbieten und sie zum ÖPNV zwingen? Also mal wieder nur Vorteile für die eh schon Bevorteilten?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Dann bin ich aber auch dafür, dass Sportverletzungen nicht mehr gezahlt werden. Das Risiko sich dort zu verletzen und dadurch der GKV Kosten zu verursachen ist auch ungemein höher als wenn man keinen Sport macht.Klingelts?


Klar klingelts. Die AfD ruft an und möchte ihr Argumentationsniveau zurück. 

Rauchen hat keinerlei Vorteile, 0, gar nichts positives. Im Gegensatz zu normalen Sport, Extremsport wird zum Teil ja von Versicherungen ausgeschlossen und muss extra abgesichert werden. 
Rauchen ist keine Abwägungssache, es ist ******* und daran kann man nichts gut reden.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2019)

Hoffen wir, dass Rot-Rot-Grün in Bremen nun schnell verstaatlicht.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Rauchen hat keinerlei Vorteile, 0, gar nichts positives.


Ich kann mich noch an die Zeiten erinnern, als das Rauchen im Büro erlaubt war...



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mir sind ein stabiles Stromnetz und günstige Energie wichtiger. Mir bringt die tolle Energiewende nix wenn sie völlig überstürzt vollzogen ist, sie entsprechend teuer wird und ich aufgrund der gestiegenen Preise immer weniger von der Energiewende profitieren kann.


Wobei man dazu sagen muss, dass die Energiewende für den Endverbraucher auch nur infolge der Mauscheleien der Bundesregierung, sei es nun schwarz-gelb oder schwarz-rot, mit den großen Energiekonzernen und der Wirtschaftslobby so teuer geworden ist und man notwendige Investitionen so lange verschiebt, bis es einen auf die Füße fällt und um ein vielfaches teurer wird. Aber da ist man wieder bei den oben gebrachten Punkt mit dem Investitionsstau...


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar klingelts. Die AfD ruft an und möchte ihr Argumentationsniveau zurück.
> 
> Rauchen hat keinerlei Vorteile, 0, gar nichts positives. Im Gegensatz zu normalen Sport, Extremsport wird zum Teil ja von Versicherungen ausgeschlossen und muss extra abgesichert werden.
> Rauchen ist keine Abwägungssache, es ist ******* und daran kann man nichts gut reden.



Ist es nicht schön das wir in einer Gesellschaft leben in der man ******* machen kann mit seinem Körper? 
Ich finde es gut auch wenn ich Tabak rein gar nichts abgewinnen kann.
Und woher kommt eigentlich immer diese Aufzählung "Alkohol und Drogen"? Als ob Alk nicht einer der schlimmeren Drogen wäre


----------



## Seeefe (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Klar klingelts. Die AfD ruft an und möchte ihr Argumentationsniveau zurück.
> 
> Rauchen hat keinerlei Vorteile, 0, gar nichts positives. Im Gegensatz zu normalen Sport, Extremsport wird zum Teil ja von Versicherungen ausgeschlossen und muss extra abgesichert werden.
> Rauchen ist keine Abwägungssache, es ist ******* und daran kann man nichts gut reden.



Die Liste wird dann aber lang. Dann können wir die KV auch einfach abschaffen. 

Oder willst du auch Menschen aus der KV ausschließen, weil sie zu wenig Sport getrieben haben und deshalb der Bandscheibenvorfall entstanden ist? Das kannst du so weit spinnen, dass am Ende jeder für sich selbst verantwortlich ist, was wir ja gerade in unserer Gesellschaft nicht wollen, Stichwort Solidaritätsprinzip.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Und woher kommt eigentlich immer diese Aufzählung "Alkohol und Drogen"? Als ob Alk nicht einer der schlimmeren Drogen wäre


Alkohol wird von der Gesellschaft verharmlost. Es sterben mehr Menschen an Alkohol als an andere Drogen (mit Ausnahme von Zigaretten).
Die Menschen werden auch durch Alkohol agressiver als durch andere Drogen. Wenn sie nicht gerade Crack geraucht haben oder so.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Alkohol wird von der Gesellschaft verharmlost. Es sterben mehr Menschen an Alkohol als an andere Drogen (mit Ausnahme von Zigaretten).
> Die Menschen werden auch durch Alkohol agressiver als durch andere Drogen. Wenn sie nicht gerade Crack geraucht haben oder so.



An Fett und Zucker sterben auch viele Menschen.


----------



## RyzA (1. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> An Fett und Zucker sterben auch viele Menschen.


Und die verändern auch deinen Bewußtseinszustand?

Achja stimmt... davon wird man glücklicher.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Liste wird dann aber lang. Dann können wir die KV auch einfach abschaffen.


Die könnte man auch noch durch die erweitern, die meinen in Zeiten von multiresistenten Geschlechtskrankheiten und HIV, ungeschützt durch die Gegend ****** zu müssen.


----------



## efdev (1. Juli 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> An Fett und Zucker sterben auch viele Menschen.



Anderes Problem an dem man gerne auch mal arbeiten dürfte, allgemein ist Ernährung in D echt nen trauriges Thema gerade wenn ich mir die Verantwortliche anschaue  
Das ist dann aber auch genug OT


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Anderes Problem an dem man gerne auch mal arbeiten dürfte, allgemein ist Ernährung in D echt nen trauriges Thema gerade wenn ich mir die Verantwortliche anschaue
> Das ist dann aber auch genug OT


Ja da aber kaum jemand den Zucker in Massen pur löffelt muss das von oben kommen. Zucker wird ja oft "versteckt". 




efdev schrieb:


> Ist es nicht schön das wir in einer Gesellschaft leben in der man ******* machen kann mit seinem Körper?


Will ich ja auch niemanden verbieten, dann ist das aber auch sein Problem und nicht das der Gesellschaft. 
Der Zweck der Solidarität ist, dass jemand bei Schicksalsschlägen geschützt ist. Das ist wichtig und zeichnet uns aus. Wer etwas macht was seine Gesundheit sehr stark beeinträchtigt soll es unterlassen oder selbst für die entstandenen Kosten aufkommen. (Falls der Beruf den Körper besonders belastet soll natürlich der Arbeitgeber finanziell belastet werden)


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja da aber kaum jemand den Zucker in Massen pur löffelt muss das von oben kommen. Zucker wird ja oft "versteckt".


Die Bundeslobbyglucke stellt sich vehement gegen eine Zuckersteuer und Ampel. Aber gut, das ist halt Union wie sie leibt und lebt.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Mir sind ein stabiles Stromnetz und günstige Energie wichtiger. Mir bringt die tolle Energiewende nix wenn sie völlig überstürzt vollzogen ist, sie entsprechend teuer wird und ich aufgrund der gestiegenen Preise immer weniger von der Energiewende profitieren kann. Hey, wobei... Energiewende mal anders. Man macht einfach alles so teuer, dass die gut situierte bis reiche Minderheit weiterhin so leben kann wie sie will. Ganz nebenbei erzeugt man die geringere Umweltbelastung - weil die breite Masse sich nichts mehr leisten kann.



Stabiles Netz? Haben wir, Ausfälle hab ich 1x alle 2 Jahre mal ganz kurz. Die Kollegen in USA oder Israel trifft es z.B. öfter. Günstig? Ja hätte ich auch gerne, da könnte ich meine Klimaanlage auf Auto laufen lassen den ganzen Sommer lang. ABER: Wenn es heißt das günstigere Energie die Energiewende nicht beschleunigt, dann will ich sie nicht haben. Lieber arbeite ich etwas härter und schwitze auch mal bei 27°C statt die Klimaanlage anzufeuern aber bin mir dann sicher - weg vom Atomstrom und Kohle. 

Wegen Bundesstraße - die war schon immer da, aber wo ich hergezogen bin, war die Verkehrsdichte halb so fett wie jetzt und Stau gab es nicht. Ich beschwere mich ja nicht über die Straße - die sollte ja da sein damit man zügig von A nach B kommt (hier sind auch sehr viele Notdienste unterwegs - egal ob Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen oder ADAC-Hubschrauber, die hört man auch). Aber die ist nicht dafür da um sich dort abzustellen und Staus zu bilden. Verkehrsdichte muss abnehmen, nicht zunehmen. 
Und ÖPNV und schwitzen - Klimaanlagen in Fahrzeuge zu verbauen ist keine Magie, aber LVB und DB kriegen das nicht gebacken xD LVB hat nur 30% der Straßenbahnen klimatisiert und gar keinen einzigen Bus. Natürlich schieben sich die Leute dann in die Autos, wer will denn durchgeschwitzt und stinkend auf Arbeit ankommen. Das ist aber keine wirkliche Geldfrage, sondern einfach nur Idioten die falsche Fahrzeugausstattungen bestellen. 

Wegen Besenkammer - mimimi. Wer in Teilzeit arbeitet und aufstocken muss, der kann sich auf eine kurze Zeit mit so was zufriedengeben. Frag mal Studenten wie sie leben, kaum jemand hat da 45m²+ für sich alleine, die sind entweder in Wohnheimen untergebracht wo es wesentlich weniger ist oder in WGs wo man halt zwischen 12 und 25m² hat im Zimmer und das wars. Und ich hab schon in WGs gewohnt, aber nicht aus finanziellen Gründen - es ist einfach ein Lebensgefühl. Wer mehr will, soll sich auch mehr verdienen. 
Krass daneben ist wenn man nichts hat, aber Ansprüche stellt. Man muss sich seiner finanziellen Situation auch anpassen als Übergang, so einen Job macht man ja nicht auf dauer. 

Wegen Bewohner die Sanierungen bezahlen sollen - klar bezahlt man das. Weil man drin wohnt. Der Immobilienbesitzer kann zwar den Wert der Immobilie dadurch steigern, aber den realen Nutzen haben davon nur die Mieter die drin wohnen. Das man es begrenzen sollte bis es abbezahlt ist - gerne. Aber wie die Immobilie saniert wird, ist immer noch die Sache vom Immobilienbesitzer, wenn der da Balkone will - kriegt er sie auch, wenn der einen Aufzug will - auch, warum nicht? Ich kenne keinen der sagt - ach so n Aufzug - den würde ich nie nutzen, wenn einer da ist fahren alle damit die nach oben wollen. Ist übrigens auch normal das man mehr macht als nur das nötigste für die energetische Sanierung. Wenn man sich die Handwerker holt, kann man gleich alles erledigen was am Haus so ansteht und nicht nur Dämmung und Fenster. Warum sollten wir denen das verbieten? Wir bekommen endlich vernünftigen, modernen Wohnraum der in einem reichen Land eigentlich selbstverständlich ist. Jegliche Bremsen und Deckel verhindern so was und wir bleiben mit Häusern die seit etlichen Jahrzehnten nicht modernisiert wurden.

Und was Auto VS ÖPNV angeht - 1x nach Tokyo oder New York rüberschielen, dann versteht man woher diese Ideen kommen und wie gut sie funktionieren. Man sorgt dafür das die Autos nichts in der Stadt zu suchen haben, Parkplätze sind begrenzt und irre teuer, autofreie Zonen werden immer mehr. Die Leute werden in den ÖPNV und aufs Fahrrad getrieben und das ist gut so. Da fahren auch gut verdienende Leute damit, die könnten sich ein Auto leisten, aber warum so viel Geld extra rauswerfen?
Wir werden das hier auch bekommen. Und ja, ÖPNV ist immer voll und nicht flexibel und nicht entspannt - aber es ist sicher, recht zuverlässig (wenn man nicht die DB nimmt, aber das ist ein Problem bei der DB, kein generelles Problem beim ÖPNV) und es ist gut für alle. So ein Bus braucht Platz wie 6-7 SUV, transportiert dafür aber über 100 Leute bei Bedarf. Es gibt keine Argumente gegen den ÖPNV, es gibt schlicht und einfach das eigene Ego - ich fahre mitm Auto bis man mich aus dem Wrack rausschneiden muss. Egal was es kostet, egal was für Folgen es hat und egal wie lange ich damit im Stau stehe. Von dieser Einstellung müssen wir weg. Selbst die Amis begreifen das Auto nicht immer eine gute Lösung ist - und das ist DIE Autofahrer-Nation schlechthin.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wegen Besenkammer - mimimi. Wer in Teilzeit arbeitet und aufstocken muss, der kann sich auf eine kurze Zeit mit so was zufriedengeben.


Kurze Zeit. Ja ne, ist klar. Das ist eben nicht kurze Zeit. In was für einer Welt lebst du eigentlich? Dir scheint die Lebens- und Arbeitsrealität nicht gerade weniger abhängig Beschäftigter schlicht und ergreifend nicht bewusst zu sein, obwohl die Zahlen dazu hier schon mehr als genug genannt wurden.



> Frag mal Studenten wie sie leben, kaum jemand hat da 45m²+ für sich alleine, die sind entweder in Wohnheimen untergebracht wo es wesentlich weniger ist oder in WGs wo man halt zwischen 12 und 25m² hat im Zimmer und das wars.


Da geht es aber auch am WE nach Hause zu Mutti bzw. gibt noch Gemeinschaftsräume und man weiß von vorneherein, dass es nur für einen begrenzten Zeitraum ist.



> Krass daneben ist wenn man nichts hat, aber Ansprüche stellt.


Genau, wie kann man es wagen zu fordern, nicht in einem Wohnklo leben zu wollen. Unerhört und skandalös. 



> Man muss sich seiner finanziellen Situation auch anpassen als Übergang,


Und deswegen lebst du im 5-Sterne Hotel Wolkenkuckucksheim, von dessen Dachterrasse aus du mit einem Aperitif genüsslich auf  die Armut und das Elend anstößt und was du doch selber für ein toller Hecht  bist.                           



> so einen Job macht man ja nicht auf dauer.


Du hast wieder mal absolut keine Ahnung vom Thema.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Jegliche Bremsen und Deckel verhindern so was und  wir bleiben mit Häusern die seit etlichen Jahrzehnten nicht  modernisiert wurden.


Schon seltsam das es z.B. Genossenschaften schaffen zu sanieren und  modernisieren, ohne dass den Mietern die Kosten davonlaufen.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

Zeig mir doch wen der freiwillig in Teilzeit arbeitet, in einer fetten Stadt wie Köln und das bei einem Lohn wo man aufstocken muss?

Das macht man n halbes Jahr lang, vll. n Jahr - da sucht man sich was anständiges in Vollzeit. Muss nicht geil bezahlt sein, aber Teilzeit und Saisonarbeit ist für kurze Zeit gedacht. 
Leute nehmen so was an um dem Staat nicht auf der Tasche zu liegen, nicht um es dauerhaft zu tun.  Wer dies dauerhaft macht, dem ist eh nicht zu helfen.
Ich habe auch Wohnungen als Übergangslösung gehabt, im Leben geht nicht alles nach Plan, man kann nicht sagen - ok, ich bin 18, jetzt fetter Job bis ich 65 werde.  Und man findet immer Arbeit und Geld in einer Großstadt. Aufstehen, was machen. Auch mal was machen was man nicht gelernt hat - erweitert den Horizont. 
Wie man sich über eine Übergangswohnung so aufregen kann wenn man in Teilzeit anfängt, kann ich nicht verstehen. 
So fett und verfressen sind wir geworden. Studenten würden sich um so eine Wohnung prügeln, aber die arbeitende Bevölkerung will so was nicht mal für ne kurze Zeit, bis man wieder fest unterwegs ist?

Edit: haste mal gesehen was die Genossenschaften da hinstellen? Diese Wohnungen würde ich nicht als top saniert bezeichnen, so gar nicht. Da wird das nötigste gemacht, fertig, aus. Zumal sie nicht auf Gewinne aus sind, ergo können sie das auch billig machen - sie müssen ja nichts dran verdienen. Sag den Aktionären mal das sie 0,nix bekommen, da erlebst du dein blaues Wunder. 
Ich habe auch nichts dagegen das Immobilienbesitzer was verdienen und ihre Aktionäre auch. Genau so wenig wie Intel, Nvidia, AMD und Samsung und alle anderen Firmen deren Produkte ich nutze genau so wie ich die Wohnung nutze. Mein Internetanbieter verdient auch Geld mit mir, 60€ im Monat für Internet und noch 10€ für Telefon und noch 40€ für 2 SIM-Karten. Das ist absolut normal das Leute Geld verdienen wollen  Ich verdiene ja auch wenn ich was leiste...


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch wen der freiwillig in Teilzeit arbeitet, in einer fetten Stadt wie Köln und das bei einem Lohn wo man aufstocken muss?



Beschaeftigung im Einzelhandel: Teilzeit verdraengt Vollzeit - Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag Wenn du irgendwo einkaufen gehst, arbeiten 6/10 Verkäufern die du triffst statistisch gesehen in Teilzeit. Ob das "freiwillig" ist, lasse ich mal dahingestellt, aber so sieht der Markt nunmal aus.



> Zimmermann erklärt zu diesen Zahlen: "Teilzeitarbeit ist im Einzelhandel zur Regel geworden. Aus Gesprächen mit Beschäftigten weiß ich, dass viele nicht freiwillig in Teilzeit arbeiten. Doch viele Arbeitgeber bieten bewusst nur Teilzeit an. Sie wollen Beschäftigte flexibel einsetzen, um Arbeitsausfälle durch Urlaub und Krankheit auszugleichen. So sparen sie Personal auf dem Rücken der Beschäftigten und können trotzdem immer längere Ladenöffnungszeiten anbieten. Das Recht der Beschäftigten auf planbare Freizeit und Zeit für die Familie wird mit Füßen getreten. Viele lassen sich das aus Angst um ihren Arbeitsplatz gefallen. Von der Teilzeitstelle zu leben ist jedoch schwierig.


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Zeig mir doch wen der freiwillig in Teilzeit arbeitet, in einer fetten Stadt wie Köln und das bei einem Lohn wo man aufstocken muss?





> Sehr viele Frauen und Männer arbeiten in Deutschland weniger als sie  möchten. Rund 2,4 Millionen Berufstätige hätten im Schnitt gern eine um  10,9 Stunden längere Arbeitswoche, wie das Statistische Bundesamt am  Donnerstag mitteilte. Im Mittel arbeiteten diese Menschen im vergangenen  Jahr 28,5 Stunden pro Woche. Unter ihnen waren vor allem  Teilzeitbeschäftigte und Mini-Jobber.
> 
> Allein die Zahl der Teilzeit-Beschäftigten ist hierzulande in den  vergangenen 20 Jahren deutlich gestiegen – von acht Millionen auf mehr  als 15 Millionen. Die große Mehrheit sind Frauen. Eine Umfrage der  Hans-Böckler-Stiftung zeigt, dass drei von vier Müttern ihre  Teilzeitbeschäftigung mit der Betreuung von Kindern begründen. *Jede  zehnte Frau hat keine Vollzeitstelle bekommen. Vor allem Pflegerinnen  und Erzieherinnen berichten oft, dass lieber zwei Teilzeitstellen  geschaffen werden als ein Vollzeitjob.*


ver.di – Ungenutztes Potenzial

Tarifflucht des Arbeitgebers und Zwangsteilzeit fuer die Beschaeftigten. Das ist Real. Wieder einmal ueber eine Branche auf der Rutschbahn nach unten – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik
Aus dem Jobwunderland Deutschland: Die Zahl der „atypisch Beschaeftigten“ bleibt weiter auf einem hohen Niveau und trifft bestimmte Arbeitnehmer mehr als andere – Aktuelle Sozialpolitik

Soll ich noch mit den über 1,5 Millionen Alleinerziehenden weitermachen?



> So fett und verfressen sind wir geworden.


Der einzige der hier fett und verfressen ist, bist du mit deiner Überheblichkeit. 


Apropos: Was soll eigentlich immer dieses "fett", "geil", ... in Bezug auf Wohnung und Arbeit? Du bist hier nicht bei deinen Twitch-Kiddies und wenn du damit ausdrücken willst das bei dir der sexuelle Notstand ausgebrochen ist, dann geh ins Laufhaus oder ruf den Escort-Service an.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

Eine geile Wohnung ist halt eine geile Wohnung. Oder wie soll man es dir beschreiben, wie die Makler? Hochwertig, gut ausgestattet, modern, in guter Lage, alles fußläufig erreichbar, eine ruhige Gegend mit guter Nachbarschaft und Grünanlagen gibt es auch direkt nebenan?

Und das der Einzelhandel sich so benimmt, heißt das ja nicht das es für alle gilt 
Es gibt einige Berufe wo man sich halt anpassen muss, aber für Vollzeit sollten die Mitarbeiter auch mal kämpfen. Ist genau so wie in der Gastro, da hast du auch Nachteile und eine geringe Bezahlung, wer das lernt weiß ganz genau warum er das tut. 

Und wir sind hier wirklich verfressen und fett geworden, unsere Probleme sind Luxusprobleme wenn man sie so betrachtet.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und das der Einzelhandel sich so benimmt, heißt das ja nicht das es für alle gilt


Der Einzelhandel war evtl. auch nur ein Beispiel 
Ich bin mir aber sicher das es von deiner hochwertigen, gut ausgestatteten, modernen Luxuswohnung aus gesehen alles nur Luxusprobleme sind. Leute die davon betroffen sind sehen das vielleicht etwas anders. 
Aber hey, die Märkte werden sich schon alle selbst regeln.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Einzelhandel war evtl. auch nur ein Beispiel
> Ich bin mir aber sicher das es von deiner hochwertigen, gut ausgestatteten, modernen Luxuswohnung aus gesehen alles nur Luxusprobleme sind. Leute die davon betroffen sind sehen das vielleicht etwas anders.
> Aber hey, die Märkte werden sich schon alle selbst regeln.



Ach hör auf. Nur weil es im Einzelhandel und in der Pflege gerade drunter und drüber geht, gilt das ja nicht für alle. Das renkt sich auch wieder ein, es gibt immer wieder Bereiche wo es halt knistert - zu schnell gewachsen, zu schnell geschrumpft, falsche Entscheidungen oder einfach nur Gier. Das betrifft aber bei weitem nicht alle. Wenn der Beruf Schmied jetzt ausstirbt, muss das ja nicht unbedingt heißen das es allen anderen auch an den Kragen geht usw...
Wer davon betroffen ist, sollte sich auch drum kümmern. Ich sehe die Leute aber nach wie vor nicht streiken usw. Streiken tun eigentlich nur die, die weit über dem Mindestlohn liegen und in Vollzeit arbeiten. Warum finden diese Menschen ihre Eier in der Hose und die, die wirklich mehr Geld haben sollten schaffen es nicht? 

Ich bin übrigens auch in einer atypischen Beschäftigung so gesehen. 

Und ja, die Märkte regeln sich überwiegend von selbst. Nur minimale Eingriffe sind nötig, ansonsten macht man mehr kaputt als ganz. Hatten wir schon oft, alles totreguliert.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

Was haben die vom ÖPNV in Berlin denn gemacht?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, die Märkte regeln sich überwiegend von selbst. Nur minimale Eingriffe sind nötig, ansonsten macht man mehr kaputt als ganz. Hatten wir schon oft, alles totreguliert.


Das Märchen das irgendwelche unsichtbaren Wurstfinger irgendetwas regeln.
Die derzeitige Situation auf den Arbeitsmarkt mit seinen großen Anteil an prekär und atypisch Beschäftigten ist erst durch die "Liberalisierung" und Deregulierung im Zuge der Agenda 2010 möglich geworden. Die Krise 2008 ist Folge der Deregulierung und "Liberalisierung" der Börsen, Banken- und Finanzmärkte und ist bis heute nicht ausgestanden. Unter anderem deswegen, weil man sich weigert wieder zu regulieren, Kapitalverkehrskontrollen einzuführen und bestimmte "Produkte" komplett zu verbieten. Die Mini-Regelungen die gemacht wurden decken nichtmal das Gröbste ab und wurden, Beispiel USA, sogar wieder aufgehoben. Auf dass die nächste Krise komme.
Aber der Markt reguliert angeblich. Solche Sprüche müssten einem angesichts der Folgen der Deregulierung und "Liberalisierung" die Schamesröte ins Gesicht treiben, bei den Urhebern anscheinend aber nur die Trollesröte.


----------



## seahawk (1. Juli 2019)

Mindestlohn 18,50 und Spitzensteuersatz 75%. Das brauchen wir.


----------



## matty2580 (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wir sind hier wirklich verfressen und fett geworden, unsere Probleme sind Luxusprobleme wenn man sie so betrachtet.


Was sind das immer für merkwürdige Vergleiche?
Ich lade dich einmal ein in Potsdam mit zur Tafel zu kommen.
Wenn die Leute da 3 Stunden bei der Hitze anstehen, für 1-2 Tüten mit vergammelten Lebensmitteln, kannst du dass gerne einmal laut sagen was du hier schreibst.
Mit viel Glück kommst dann auch ungeschoren davon.......


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2019)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wenn du Individualverkehr und Pendeln durch z.B. eine CO2 Steuer verteuerst ist das zwangsläufig der Fall, weil dann die Landflucht verstärkt wird und die Nachfrage in den Ballungsräumen weiter steigt und die Spekulation massiv weiter angeheizt wird, was zwangsweise zu weiter steigenden Mieten führt. So schnell kann keiner nachbauen, außerdem wird der Platz auch "eng".



Deshalb heißt die Lösung guter Nah und Regionalverkehr mit einheitlichen Tarifen und am Besten günstigen Jahreskarten. 
Der Autoverkehr kostet den  Staat heute schon 80 Mrd. Euro pro Jahr, also 1000€ pro Person. Da kann man viele Jahreskarten finanzieren. 

Keine Fahrscheine, bitte! | MDR.DE
„Stadt, Land, Bus – Mobil in Mitteldeutschland“ | MDR.DE



cryon1c schrieb:


> ÖPNV geht vor die Hunde weil die Leute sich via Auto bewegen etc.)



Falsch. Die Leute fahren mit dem Auto, weil der ÖPNV so schlecht ist. Es muss auch auf dem Land eine Busverbindung alle 30 Minuten geben.
Dazu könnte man die Penderpauschale nur noch an Autofahrer zahlen, wenn es wirklich keine Verbindung mit dem ÖPNV gibt. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sag den Aktionären mal das sie 0,nix bekommen, da erlebst du dein blaues Wunder.



Dann weg mit den Scheiß Aktionären. Die können auch nach Dubai gehen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Die Leute fahren mit dem Auto, weil der ÖPNV so schlecht ist. Es muss auch auf dem Land eine Busverbindung alle 30 Minuten geben.


Das gilt für Leute wie mich die ÖPNV fahren wenn es möglich ist, aber es gilt nicht für allle. 
Wie gesagt zur Schulzeit sind Leute deren Bus im 15 Minuten Takt kam, die einen kurzen Weg zur Haltestelle hatten und nur 30€ p.M. gezahlt hatten mit dem Auto gefahren sobald sie den Führerschein hatten. 
Die Parkplatzsuche hat dann jeden Zeitvorteil gefressen und man musste auch noch laufen.

Ich weiß nicht was man in diesem Fall noch hätte verbessern sollen.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Neubauten während der Phase der höheren Durchschnittsmieten könnten entsprechend teurer und mit Spielraum nach oben gebaut werden, sodass auch unsere Luxusfraktion auf ihre Kosten kommt.



Da braucht es gar nichts mehr neues. Denn für diese Fraktion gibt es so viele Gebäude, dass viele Leerstehen und nur zur Spekulation dienen.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Stabiles Netz? Haben wir, Ausfälle hab ich 1x alle 2 Jahre mal ganz kurz.


Noch.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn es heißt das günstigere Energie die Energiewende nicht beschleunigt, dann will ich sie nicht haben. Lieber arbeite ich etwas härter und schwitze auch mal bei 27°C statt die Klimaanlage anzufeuern aber bin mir dann sicher - weg vom Atomstrom und Kohle.


Das ist mir und vielen anderen sicherlich spätestens ab dem Punkt egal, wo man sich wegen der überstürzten Energiewende die Energie nicht mehr leisten kann. Dass wir eine Energiewende brauchen, ja - aber bitte dann, wenn sie massentauglich ist und nicht für stark steigende Preise sorgt. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ÖPNV und schwitzen - Klimaanlagen in Fahrzeuge zu verbauen ist keine Magie, aber LVB und DB kriegen das nicht gebacken xD LVB hat nur 30% der Straßenbahnen klimatisiert und gar keinen einzigen Bus. Natürlich schieben sich die Leute dann in die Autos, wer will denn durchgeschwitzt und stinkend auf Arbeit ankommen. Das ist aber keine wirkliche Geldfrage, sondern einfach nur Idioten die falsche Fahrzeugausstattungen bestellen.


Das ist sehrwohl eine Geldfrage, eine entsprechende Klimaanlage die leistungsfähig genug ist das Fahrzeug bei sich ständig öffnenden Türen noch kühl zu halten kostet richtig viel Geld. 
Dann spielt der Platz eine Rolle - die Klimaanlage muss i.d.R. aufs Dach... Je nach Einsatzgebiet der Busse wirds da schon schwierig. Unsere Doppeldeckerbusse haben schon eine leichte Übergröße und dementsprechend keinen Platz aufm Dach. 
Dann spielt der Energieverbrauch eine Rolle - die Klimaanlage will auch Strom haben, ergo wird der Tank bzw. die Batterie schneller leergenuckelt und im Falle von Dieselbussen sogar oft die Leistung beeinträchtigt, weil man im Sinne eines möglichst geringen Schadstoffausstoßes bei Stadtbussen i.d.R. die kleinsten Motoren kauft.
Dann spielt die Dummheit der Leute eine Rolle. Oder vielleicht auch Verzweiflung. Da so eine Klimaanlage in öffentlichen Fahrzeugen auch garnicht auf Eisschrank kühlen sollte (gesundheitliche Gründe), sondern eigentlich bloß ein paar Grad unter Außentemperatur, schwitzt man halt statt bei 34° bei 31° im Bus rum (einzig ältere Busse mitte der 2000er sind rollende Eisschränke - weils da noch egal war). 
Wenn die Leute dann die Fenster aufreißen, gibts sowieso keine Chance mehr. Mal von den ganzen Fällen abgesehen, wo die Klimaanlage schlicht kaputt ist. Es gibt keine Fahrzeugreserven mehr, damit man "nur" wegen einer kaputten Klimaanlage einen Wechselwagen anfordern kann. 

In Schienenfahrzeugen ist oftmals kein Platz für eine Nachrüstung da (insbesondere bei der U-Bahn). Und wenn, ist die Nachrüstung oft extrem teuer und technisch kompliziert.
Neue Fahrzeuge kauft man auch nicht mal eben von heute auf morgen... Kostet nicht nur viel Geld, sondern auch Zeit.

Achja, die Wartungskosten sind auch ein Grund, wieso sich in der Vergangenheit häufig gegen Klimaanlagen entschieden wurde. 
Das Problem lösen tun Klimaanlagen zudem insbesondere bei der U-Bahn nicht - sie verschlimmern es sogar eher. Die Hitze landet, oh Wunder, nämlich im Tunnel. Früher, wo es in den Tunneln noch nicht so viele Fressbuden und Klimaanlagen gab, wars nicht so warm... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wegen Besenkammer - mimimi. Wer in Teilzeit arbeitet und aufstocken muss, der kann sich auf eine kurze Zeit mit so was zufriedengeben.


Schaue mal über den Tellerrand. Niemand, außer vielleicht arbeitende Lebensgefährtinnen/Ehefrauen, arbeitet freiwillig in Teilzeit. In aller Regel haben die Leute, die solche Jobs annehmen, keine Wahl. Und ich kaufe dir weiterhin nicht ab, dass du jemals mal auf Hartz IV angewiesen warst, zumindest für längere Zeit. Du weißt nicht, wie schnell einem das Jobcenter auf den Sack geht, wenn man "zumutbare" Jobangebote nicht annimmt. 

Oft genug sind das eben niedrig bezahlte Jobs, die sonst niemand machen will. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Frag mal Studenten wie sie leben, kaum jemand hat da 45m²+ für sich alleine, die sind entweder in Wohnheimen untergebracht wo es wesentlich weniger ist oder in WGs wo man halt zwischen 12 und 25m² hat im Zimmer und das wars.


Buhuhu, die armen Studenten. Die haben sich freiwillig dafür entschieden zu studieren. Was machen nur die Azubis gering bezahlter, nicht bezahlter oder gar kostenpflichtiger Ausbildungsberufe? FSJler? Unbezahlte Praktikanten? 
Und wer studiert und dadurch später i.d.R. auch ne Menge Geld verdient soll sich ruhig an eine  Zeit des Studiums mit wenig Geld erinnern. Viele vergessen nämlich, dass einem die Allgemeinheit das Studium zu großen Teilen finanziert hat - auch die Allgemeinheit, die nur gering oder normal verdient. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wegen Bewohner die Sanierungen bezahlen sollen - klar bezahlt man das. Weil man drin wohnt. Der Immobilienbesitzer kann zwar den Wert der Immobilie dadurch steigern, aber den realen Nutzen haben davon nur die Mieter die drin wohnen. Das man es begrenzen sollte bis es abbezahlt ist - gerne. Aber wie die Immobilie saniert wird, ist immer noch die Sache vom Immobilienbesitzer, wenn der da Balkone will - kriegt er sie auch, wenn der einen Aufzug will - auch, warum nicht?


Der Eigentümer vermietet Wohnraum. Sein Eigentum. Der Mieter... mietet es. Wieso sollte der Mieter dann die Erhaltung/Aufwertung des Eigentums zahlen? Er mietet schließlich nur die Nutzung. Dann muss der Vermieter halt die Mieten halt so anpassen, dass Rücklagen für Bauarbeiten gebildet werden können. 
Prinzipiell wärs mir latte, ob ich nachträglich einen Balkon oder einen Fahrstuhl bekomme, nur weil der Vermieter es so wünscht. Dann soll das aber bitte auch der Vermieter bezahlen und nicht der Mieter. Klar will jeder einen Balkon oder einen Fahrstuhl haben - wenn man die Leute dann aber fragt ob sie dafür bezahlen wollen und dauerhaft höhere Kosten in Kauf nehmen wollen siehts meist anders aus... 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir bekommen endlich vernünftigen, modernen Wohnraum der in einem reichen Land eigentlich selbstverständlich ist.


Nochmal: "Modernen" Wohnraum kann man gerne bauen. Der kann dann gerne auch entsprechend teurer vermietet werden, sodass die entsprechend zahlungskräftige Kundschaft auf ihre Kosten kommt. Dem Rest, dem der technische Stand seiner Wohnung reicht oder der sich den modernen Wohnraum schlicht nicht leisten kann oder will, könnte seinen Wohnraum behalten. Was nicht möglich sein sollte ist, mit überflüssigen Modernisierungen gegen den Willen der Mieter die Mieten so hoch zu treiben, dass sich immer mehr Leute die Mieten nicht mehr leisten können und dadurch zunehmend mehr Mieter aus ihrem Zuhause verdrängt werden. 

 Und was definierst du denn als modernen Wohnraum? Da gehört ne zeitgemäße Heizungsanlage dazu. Oder mindestens doppelt verglaste Kunststofffenster. Ein halbwegs flotter Internetzugang. Und ein angemessen modernes Bad. Alles andere ist Luxus... Und daher absolut überflüssig. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja, ÖPNV ist immer voll und nicht flexibel und nicht entspannt - aber es ist sicher, recht zuverlässig (wenn man nicht die DB nimmt, aber das ist ein Problem bei der DB, kein generelles Problem beim ÖPNV) und es ist gut für alle.


Wo ist der ÖPNV denn sicher? Fast täglich liest man von irgendwelchen Angriffen auf Fahrgäste oder Betriebspersonal. Der Vandalismus ist offensichtlich. Drogen- und Alkoholprobleme nehmen stark zu, die Probleme der Obdachlosigkeit schiebt man auch auf den ÖPNV ab. Zunehmend mehr Fahrgäste insbesondere in den Abendstunden benehmen sich in diverser Hinsicht gegenüber anderen Fahrgästen respekt- und rücksichtslos. Gegenseitiger Respekt bzw. gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme fehlt völlig. Dass die Leute mittlerweile auf U-Bahnhöfen rauchen ist auch völlig die Regel geworden. Wenn man die Leute auf ihr Fehlverhalten anspricht darf man froh sein nicht hinterher im Krankenhaus zu landen, sondern sich bestenfalls nur Beleidigungen anhören zu müssen. 

Wo ist der ÖPNV denn zuverlässig? Das Auto funktioniert sehr viel zuverlässiger, du kannst ausweichen und bist nicht von Dritten direkt abhängig. Im ÖPNV darfst du nur hoffen, dass nicht unvorhersehbare Einflüsse und Störungen auftreten, die oftmals nicht mal durch das Verkehrsunternehmen beeinflusst werden können oder verursacht wurden - sondern oft genug durch die anderen Fahrgäste oder durch unvorhersehbare äußere Einflüsse. 

Gut für alle? Sicher nicht. Ich stehe halt nicht drauf zwangsbeschallt zu werden, mit diversen Gerüchen auf engstem Raum belästigt zu werden, andauernd wegen unvorhersehbaren Einflüssen viel Lebenszeit zusätzlich aufbringen zu müssen. Jeden Tag mit Problemen belästigt zu werden die mich nicht interessieren, mir andauernd die Auswirkungen des Vandalismus anschauen zu müssen weil der Berliner Senat kapituliert hat und nicht mehr in der Lage ist Recht und Ordnung durchzusetzen.

Es gibt Leute denen ist das relativ egal - Mich belastet der ÖPNV insbesondere nervlich mehr wie der Autoverkehr, er kostet mir mehr Zeit und macht mich unflexibel. 

Bevor man das Autofahren künstlich unattraktiv macht oder anfängt zu verbieten, sollte man eher mal die ganze überflüssige Fliegerei eindämmen und die Bevorteilung der Airlines bei Kerosin- und Mehrwertsteuer abschaffen, sodass ne Bahnfahrt auch günstiger sein kann. Die Steuervorteile beim Diesel abschaffen. Die Autobauer für ihren Betrug am Kunden bluten lassen - und nicht durch Fahrverbote und teure, selbst zu zahlende Umrüstungen die Kunden. 

Und sich mal bewusst werden dass Deutschland den Klimawandel nicht alleine aufhält, angesichts der Wirtschaftsleistung eh nur einen verschwindend geringen Anteil am CO2-Ausstoß trägt und es daher absolut behämmert ist, ohne Rücksicht die Energiewende voranzutreiben.



			
				Spartanus schrieb:
			
		

> Das gilt für Leute wie mich die ÖPNV fahren wenn es möglich ist, aber es gilt nicht für allle.
> Wie gesagt zur Schulzeit sind Leute deren Bus im 15 Minuten Takt kam,  die einen kurzen Weg zur Haltestelle hatten und nur 30€ p.M. gezahlt  hatten mit dem Auto gefahren sobald sie den Führerschein hatten.


Kann ich dir erklären: Ein Auto macht einen zu jeder Zeit extrem flexibel. Du hast deine Ruhe, du hast immer einen Sitzplatz und dir rückt keiner auf die Pelle.

Gewiss, ich habe zwar auch einen Führerschein, aber kein Auto. Dennoch würde ich, hätte ich eines, einen großen Teil meiner Wege mit dem Auto zurücklegen. Außer vielleicht, wenn ich nicht gerade in den Hauptverkehrszeiten unterwegs bin (= Bus und Bahn sind nicht zum Bersten voll), meine Ziele mit der S- und U-Bahn erreichbar sind (die sind in der Innenstadt nämlich zweifelsfrei schneller) und ich nicht schwer zu schleppen habe. Es gibt natürlich genug Fälle, wo der ÖPNV gegenüber dem PKW die bessere Wahl darstellt und wo ich persönlich auch eher den ÖPNV wie das Auto nutzen würde.


----------



## Threshold (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> sobald sie den Führerschein hatten.



Es gibt inzwischen genug Leute, die keinen Führerschein haben oder ein Auto.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Kann ich dir erklären: Ein Auto macht einen zu jeder Zeit extrem flexibel. Du hast deine Ruhe, du hast immer einen Sitzplatz und dir rückt keiner auf die Pelle.


Wie flexibel bin ich, wenn ich 15 Minuten brauche um einen Parkplatz zu finden? 
Wenn ich mal einen finde kann ich ihn nicht nutzen, weil der SUV zu breit ist und ich ein normales Auto nicht mehr in die Lücke bekomme. 
Zum Thema "auf die Pelle" kann ich nur sagen, dass meine Busverbindung zur Schule total überfüllt war weil das Verkehrsunternehmen Jahre gebraucht hat um zu verstehen, dass man Gelenkbusse braucht anstatt der kleinen Busse. 
Trotzdem fühle ich mich im Auto im Berufsverkehr unangenehmer. Meine beiden Hände reichen nicht aus um die Beinaheunfälle zu zählen die ich auf 10km habe weil gewisse Subjekte meinen im stockenden Verkehr ohne Blinker quer über die Spuren zu ziehen und alle Verkehrsregeln zu ignorieren. 
Letztens hatten wir erst einen Unfall, uns wurde die Vorfahrt genommen und der Unfallgegner konnte trotz deutschem Wohnsitz nicht genug Deutsch um das Wort Versicherung zu verstehen. 
Wo bin ich im Auto, im Berufsverkehr besser dran? 




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt inzwischen genug Leute, die keinen Führerschein haben oder ein Auto.


Schön und jetzt?


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

Führerschein - ja. Auto - nein, weil nutzlos. Kostet viel, steht rum, kostet noch mehr Geld, in die Stadt - kannste knicken (selbst die Clubs haben hier keine Parkplätze mehr - auch wenn die Innenstadt leer ist, kannste Sa. abends da nicht um die Ecke parken). Und so viele schwere Sachen transportiere ich niemals um ein eigenes Auto zu rechtfertigen. Die hohen Kosten die mir durch das fehlen von einem Blechpanzer erspart bleiben, investiere ich in nützliche Sachen wie z.B. mehrere Fahrräder. 

Netz - das hat noch massive Reserven. Und Energiewende heißt ja auch das Netz auszubauen, nicht nur die Stromerzeuger umzustellen...

Energiewende und billig&massentauglich? Dann haben wir die 2050, frühestens. Viel zu spät. Fridays for Future und viele andere Projekte drücken da nicht umsonst auf die Tube, das muss jetzt durch sonst zieht sich das wieder wie Kaugummi. Wir haben es hier satt wenn Projekte endlos hinausgezögert werden.

ÖPNV und Klima - wenn sich die Verkehrsbetriebe neue Fahrzeuge anschaffen, überlegen die sich ob sich was lohnt oder man doch etwas Geld pro Fahrzeug klemmen kann. Nur geht das dann nach hinten los. Auch die Fahrer leiden drunter, die kochen in den Fahrzeugen über Stunden bis sie mal für 5min irgendwo im Schatten eine rauchen können. Klar, bei den Verkehrsbetrieben kann ja keiner hellsehen und weiß nicht das hier wieder Hitzerekorde aufgestellt werden (Leipzig hat den alten Rekord um 0,1°C geknackt). Aber etwas mehr an die Kunden denken ist schon drin. Übrigens fallen die auf dem Dach montierten Klimaanlagen und auch Gasanlagen bei den Busen öfter mal aus bei so einer Hitze. Aber die lernen ja nichts - es gibt genug Länder wo über 40°C jeden Sommer herrscht, aber man lernt nichts von denen, wie sie es managen die Fahrzeuge zu kühlen ohne das sie ausfallen. An dieser Stelle ist einem übrigens der Klimaschutz egal, Gesundheit geht vor.
Tunnel können übrigens belüftet sein. Aber: kostet ja Geld und muss geplant und installiert werden bevor der Tunnel in Betrieb ist. Nicht in Deutschland, mit Sinn und Verstand ein Projekt angehen klappt hier richtig selten.

Thema Aufwertung - ich miete mir ein Produkt. Egal ob ich ein Auto miete, eine Wohnung oder wasauchimmer man mieten kann. Ausstattung bestimmt den Preis. Kunde zahlt dafür. Leasing - wenn ich im Auto was ich auf längere Zeit miete die volle Ausstattung will (beheizter Lenker und Sitze, Leder, Bang&Olufsen-Anlage schießmichtot) dann bezahle ich das, wird alles auf den Preis umgeschlagen der für mich dann gilt. Ist bei einer Wohnung nichts anderes. Man will XYZ - zahlen bitte. Wenn der Markt nichts anderes hergibt (ist beim Leasing nicht anders, wenn du da ein Auto mit einer Ausstattung willst die nicht vorhanden ist, nimmst du das was da ist oder halt gar nicht - oder wartest bis so was vorhanden ist) - hier heißt es friss oder stirb. Klingt doof, aber im Gegensatz zum Auto ist eine Immobilie halt nicht mobil, also das nehmen was der Markt hergibt oder es sein lassen. 

Moderner Wohnraum bedeutet für mich nicht nur das allernötigste sondern eben das gehobene Segment. Kein Luxus, eben die gehobene Ausstattung - so was wird übrigens fast überall gebaut. Niemand baut das einfachste vom einfachsten weil es sich eben nicht lohnt. Die hohen Baukosten müssen wieder reingespielt werden. Dabei ist die Ausstattung gar nicht so teuer verglichen mit dem Rest, wertet aber massiv auf, deswegen wird das auch gemacht. Und alle alten Wohnungen werden auf diesen Stand gebracht wenn möglich - so sorgt man für zufriedene Kunden, schöne Wohnungen und gleichzeitig angemessene Gewinne die in einem wirtschaftsstarken Land normal sind. Die Bauherren bauen eben so das sie auch drin wohnen könnten. Fenster bis zum Boden, Fußbodenheizung, Holzböden/Parkett, hochwertige Sanitäreinrichtungen usw. Aktuell ist es auch Mode, eine Küche einzubauen (die entsprechend NICHT die billigste von Ikea ist) und die auch abrechnen zu lassen - ist super bequem, so muss der Kunde sich nicht drum kümmern wenn sie dem gefällt. Optional werden noch hochwertige Aufzüge, Video-Gegensprechanlagen, Terrassen und hochwertige Materialien überall verbaut. Ganz im Zeichen von IoT/Smart Home wird jetzt auch aufgerüstet. Was aktuell noch als Gadget oder Spielzeug bezeichnet werden kann, sollte sich bald wie Smartphones überall verbreiten. Ist übrigens kein Luxus. Luxus ist wenn die Wohnung über einen eigenen Swimmingpool, unzählige Zimmer, einen Kamin und eine Küche verfügt die mehr kostet als ein normaler Neuwagen. Das können sich nur Topverdiener leisten.
Und nein, das ist nicht "am Markt vorbei gebaut" - das ist genau das was der Markt sich wünscht unter den Vorgaben und Kosten die halt dafür entstehen. 
Daran orientieren sich auch vermehrt die Immobilienbesitzer die modernisieren. Aber das wird ja gleich als "Luxussanierung!" abgestempelt obwohl da keine Spur von Luxus enthalten ist...

Und ÖPNV funktioniert recht zuverlässig. Was nicht zuverlässig funktioniert, sind Fernzüge - letztes Jahr nach Köln zur Gamescom gefahren - 2 Züge ausgefallen, keine Sau weiß was los ist, der dritte ist mit 40min Verspätung losgefahren (Grund: zu voll - ja ihr schlauen Köpfe bei der DB, wenn man 2 Züge bis Köln ausfallen lässt, teleportieren die Leute sich halt trotzdem nicht dahin), ergo war ich 2,5h zu spät im Hotel und der Aufbau an dem Abend wurde definitiv nicht mit vollem Einsatz durchgeführt. Aber solche Strecken fährt man einige Male im Jahr wenn überhaupt. Hier in Leipzig ist der ÖPNV recht gut, selbst mit Personalmangel stemmen die Großevents ohne Probleme. Muss an der RB Area vorbei, RB gegen München Spiel war interessant, aber auch da kam man mit minimalen Verspätungen an. Mit dem Auto bist du auf der gleichen Strecke hier 2min schneller da, aber bis du geparkt hast dauert es noch 10-15min. 
Ist in Berlin übrigens auch ohne große Probleme möglich, erst im April dort im CityCube gewesen bei der Twitchcon, 4 Tage (Aussteller, war also zu den gleichen Zeiten unterwegs wie arbeitende Leute und nicht erst um 9 wo das Event startet). Das was da fährt, würde nicht mal ein Museum geschenkt haben wollen, aber es fährt - pünktlich. Ansagen auf Englisch vermisst man, saubere Wagons und alles andere auch, aber das verdammte Teil fährt. Den Sound von den Türen vergisst man nicht so schnell 
Jegliche Versuche dort mit Uber oder Taxi schneller durchzukommen als mit der U-Bahn sind gnadenlos gescheitert, selbst am Wochenende, Auto in der Großstadt - naja das ist für die Leute die hart masochistisch veranlagt sind und denen normale BDSM-Sessions keinen Kick mehr geben. Das sind die, die in Berlin mit dem Auto rumfahren.  Wir haben uns aufgeteilt, wir nehmen U-Bahn, Kollegen mit Equipment nehmen Taxi. Rate mal wer eher da war. 

Und natürlich hält man den Klimawandel von hier aus nicht auf, da müssen alle mitziehen. Aber es hat auch positive Effekte auf die unmittelbare Umgebung. 
Ich zeige dir einfach mal was: 
YouTube

Diese Mars-Landschaft ist Карабаш (Karabash) - eine Stadt in Russland wo Kupfer und Nickel sowie andere Metalle abgebaut werden.  Ist keine Doku, muss nichts übersetzt werden, aber die Bilder sprechen für sich. 

Klar, hier sieht es nicht so aus, aber ALLES was wir tun, hat einen Einfluss auf die Umgebung. Und ich will das meine Umgebung besser wird, nicht schlimmer. Ich bin bereit dafür auf einiges zu verzichten und noch Geld dafür zu bezahlen - weil das auch Lebensqualität ist. Entsprechendes erwarte ich von dem Rest der Bevölkerung. Wir haben die Technologien, Personal und vor allem das Geld um hier ein kleines Paradies zu erschaffen (so weit es möglich ist), aber dafür sollten wir die Klimaziele wenigstens mal erfüllen, ich rede ja nicht mal von verschärfen..


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

Freiwilliger Verzicht ist keine Lösung für die gesamte Gesellschaft. Das braucht Disziplin und das ohne einen gewissen Zwang zu erwarten ist unrealistisch.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2019)

Die Busse haben schon seit Jahren Klimaanlagen. Die Züge genauso. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Energiewende und billig&massentauglich? Dann haben wir die 2050, frühestens.



Das muss halt die Politik dafür sorgen, dass es billig und Massentauglich ist.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ganz im Zeichen von IoT/Smart Home wird jetzt auch aufgerüstet. Was aktuell noch als Gadget oder Spielzeug bezeichnet werden kann, sollte sich bald wie Smartphones überall verbreiten.



Diesen unsicheren Schrott will keiner haben.
Allein die elektronischen Schlösser und smarten Alarmanlagen haben mehr Lücken, als sie schützen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diesen unsicheren Schrott will keiner haben.
> Allein die elektronischen Schlösser und smarten Alarmanlagen haben mehr Lücken, als sie schützen.


Kommt darauf an, Consumer Zeug aufjedenfall. Aber es gibt genug Systeme die auch in sicheren Umgebungen eingesetzt werden. 
Andererseits werden auch in Zukunft Schlösser eher geknackt als gehackt.


----------



## iGameKudan (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Diesen unsicheren Schrott will keiner haben.
> Allein die elektronischen Schlösser und smarten Alarmanlagen haben mehr Lücken, als sie schützen.


Richtig... Diesen SmartHome-Schrott würde ich persönlich wieder aus der Wand reißen. Ich will und brauche keinen SmartHome-Kram, der nun sogar in den eigenen vier Wänden über mich bzw. meine Lebensgewohnheiten Daten sammelt, fehleranfällig und teuer ist. Und einen obendrein ausspioniert - das hat der Alexa-Skandal ja gezeigt. Dass die Polizei auch auf solche Geräte Fernzugriff haben will - als Beweismittel... Ne, Danke.


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kommt darauf an, Consumer Zeug aufjedenfall. Aber es gibt genug Systeme die auch in sicheren Umgebungen eingesetzt werden.



Auch diese sind oft unsicher.
35C3: Mit Venenbild auf Handattrappe Geld abheben oder beim BND einbrechen | heise online



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Richtig... Diesen SmartHome-Schrott würde ich persönlich wieder aus der Wand reißen. Ich will und brauche keinen SmartHome-Kram, der nun sogar in den eigenen vier Wänden über mich bzw. meine Lebensgewohnheiten Daten sammelt, fehleranfällig und teuer ist. Und einen obendrein ausspioniert - das hat der Alexa-Skandal ja gezeigt. Dass die Polizei auch auf solche Geräte Fernzugriff haben will - als Beweismittel... Ne, Danke.



Könnte man aber beides auf einmal lösen, indem Daten nur noch lokal gespeichert werden dürften. Dann würde die Sicherstellung so ablaufen, wie beim normalen PC.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Busse haben schon seit Jahren Klimaanlagen. Die Züge genauso.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unsere Politik? Du meinst also die Politik die uns hier Projekte wie Stuttgart21, BER usw. beschert hat? Auf die würde ich mich nicht verlassen.  Nenene. Das müssen wir alle durchsetzen und auch bezahlen. Oder es wird wieder verschoben, mehrfach und das ist nicht drin.

Und der unsichere Schrott ist nicht immer unsicher. Es geht ja auch nicht um Schlösser, Gegensprechanlagen und gefährliche Geräte wie Gasherde. Aber den Kühlschrank und Klimaanlage zu vernetzen ist kein Thema. Was passiert wenn das gehackt wird? Dann wissen die Leute was ich im Kühlschrank habe, woohoo, bringt denen viel. Da können die mich auch auf Facebook fragen was ich drin habe xD


----------



## DKK007 (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das müssen wir alle durchsetzen und auch bezahlen.



Wie viele Windräder hast du in deinem Garten denn schon stehen?


----------



## Poulton (1. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Moderner Wohnraum bedeutet für mich nicht nur das allernötigste sondern eben das gehobene Segment.


Womit man schonmal Millionen an Niedriglöhnern, Empfänger von Leistungen nach SGB II und XII, wenn nicht sogar noch mehr ausschließt. Glückwunsch. Wohnraum ist nunmal nicht irgendein (Lifestyle-)"Produkt" für Hipster (die ausgebuht und ausgepfiffen gehören), sondern lebensnotwendig und gehört geregelt wie in Österreich. Sprich Wohnung für die Masse und nicht für die Klasse.



> Fenster bis zum Boden,


Ich frag mich jedesmal aufs neue, wer auf diese dämliche Idee gekommen ist, Fenster bis zum Boden zu ziehen, damit einen jeder Arsch in die Wohnung spannern kann.



> Ganz im Zeichen von IoT/Smart Home wird jetzt auch aufgerüstet.


Danke, nein Danke. Ich verzichte auf soetwas. Lieber einen Kohleofen, wo man tagtäglich Kohlen schleppen muss, als soetwas. 



> sollte sich bald wie Smartphones überall verbreiten.


Umweltschutz: Smartphones 2040 die groessten Klimakiller - ZDFmediathek
Bin ich schon lange dafür die Dinger aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen. 



> das ist genau das was der Markt sich wünscht


Was "der Markt" sich wünscht, kann man u.a. in Berlin am Volksentscheid sehen und man kann froh sein, dass das so friedlich und konformistisch abläuft. Das hatte man auch schonmal anders: Frankfurter Haeuserkampf – Wikipedia



> Was nicht zuverlässig funktioniert, sind Fernzüge - letztes Jahr nach Köln zur Gamescom gefahren


Buhu aber auch. Dann wärst du halt per pedes dorthin gereist.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Auch diese sind oft unsicher.
> 35C3: Mit Venenbild auf Handattrappe Geld abheben oder beim BND einbrechen | heise online


Man kann alles hacken, ich möchte nur den Aufwand vergleichen. 
Im übrigen ging es mir eher um die RFID Tags.


----------



## cryon1c (1. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie viele Windräder hast du in deinem Garten denn schon stehen?



Hab keinen Garten. Mir reichen öffentliche Grünanlagen, ich muss nicht noch für mein Wochenende oder Feierabendbierchen noch 100m² Grünfläche für mich selbst beanspruchen. 

Würde ich allerdings ein Haus besitzen - da wäre längst eine Photovoltaik-Anlage drauf. Würde ich ein Haus mieten - hätte ich dem Hausbesitzer längst vorgeschlagen sich die Kosten dafür zu teilen und eine zu installieren.  Jap, würde ich tun, auch wenn ich die hinterher nicht mitnehmen könnte. Warum auch nicht? So hätte ich den Nutzen durch den günstigen Strom am Ende und würde was gutes tun. 
In der aktuellen Wohnung würde aufm Balkon vll 1m² Anlage hinpassen, die ist sinnlos auch wenn das Teil mindestens 7h Sonne abbekommt. 

Wir brauchen mehr Leute die bereit sind Geld und Zeit dafür auszugeben das es uns hier allen besser geht.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Hab keinen Garten. Mir reichen öffentliche Grünanlagen,


Dann müsste man halt konsequenterweise auch die öffentlichen Grünanlagen mit Solaranlagen und Windkrafträdern pflastern. Will nur auch niemand... 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Würde ich ein Haus mieten - hätte ich dem Hausbesitzer längst vorgeschlagen sich die Kosten dafür zu teilen und eine zu installieren


Wieso denn teilen? Ich denke, sowas gehört durch den Mieter gezahlt - er wohnt doch drin... 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Jap, würde ich tun, auch wenn ich die hinterher nicht mitnehmen könnte


Blöd, dass nicht jeder eben mal so viel Geld aus dem Fenster werfen kann - für das Eigentum anderer. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Ist in Berlin übrigens auch ohne große Probleme möglich, erst im April  dort im CityCube gewesen bei der Twitchcon, 4 Tage.


Das kannst du als Tourist natürlich auch bestens beurteilen. Aber zugegeben, freut mich, dass Berlin bei dir so einen positiven Eindruck hinterlassen hat!  (Das meine ich Ernst...)



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Das was da fährt, würde nicht mal ein Museum  geschenkt haben wollen,


Bedenke dich beim Sparzwang den man Berlin auferlegt hat und der nicht nur Schulen, Verwaltung, Polizei, Infrastrukturpflege etc. kaputtgespart hat, sondern eben auch den ÖPNV. Was erwartest du, wenn man 15 Jahre lang keine neuen Züge bestellt und auf Verschleiß fährt?
Das Problem wird noch schlimmer werden... 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> aber es fährt - pünktlich.


Bis irgendwelche Leute wieder Mist bauen, irgend ein Fahrgast gesundheitliche Probleme hat, eine Störung auftritt...



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Ansagen auf Englisch  vermisst man


Wir leben hier nicht in NewYork bzw. den USA, sondern in Deutschland. Die wichtigsten Ansagen gibts in Englisch (Baustellen/Störungen/wichtige Umstiegsmöglichkeiten z.B. zum Hauptbahnhof, zu den Flughäfen, zum ZOB etc.), mehr Englisch will ich mir nicht anhören müssen.



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> saubere Wagons


Ja, so sauber, dass überall die Fettspuren auf den Scheiben kleben, ich mich vorgestern mal wieder im Bus in einen nassen Sitz gesetzt habe (es war zum Glück nur Bier...), es regelmäßig nach Bier stinkt weil die Leute lieber mit ihren Smartphones spielen anstatt die Bierflaschen festzuhalten und wegzuräumen und man regelmäßig den Eindruck bekommt, dass die Fahrzeuge als Papierkorb missbraucht werden. Dass ein beträchtlicher Teil der U-Bahn-Wagen mit mehr oder weniger vielen Graffittis übersät ist, dass in den Bussen häufig im hinteren Bereich die Scheiben zerkratzt sind, dass es auf den U-Bahnhöfen aufgrund der vielen Obdachlosen (einen Dank an unsere Sozialsenatorin...) ein regelrechtes Müll- und Drogenproblem gibt und die Herrschaften die Bahnhöfe vollpissen und -kacken... Und es vergeht kaum eine U-Bahnfahrt ohne, dass ich angebettelt werde. 



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> Den Sound von den Türen vergisst man nicht so schnell


Was erwartest du auch, wenn keine Fahrzeugreserve mehr vorhanden ist und man dementsprechend keine Zeit für solche "unwichtigen" Probleme hat?



			
				cryon1c schrieb:
			
		

> und alles andere auch, aber das verdammte  Teil fährt.


Würde man sich um solch "unwichtige" Probleme wie sich ungesund anhörende Türen oder eine umfangreiche Entfernung von Vandalismusschäden kümmern, wäre das eben nicht mehr der Fall.


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir brauchen mehr Leute die bereit sind Geld und Zeit dafür auszugeben das es uns hier allen besser geht.


 
Viel Spaß soetwas ohne Umverteilung zu realisieren. Aber ich vergaß: Soetwas muss ja voll marktkonform erfolgen, nicht das die unsichtbaren Wurstfingerchen verschreckt werden.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

Berlin ist ne richtig geile Stadt. Darfst da halt nicht mitm Auto oder Fahrrad fahren (kracht zu oft) und man sollte etwas Geld mitbringen - für Uber, Spätis und alles was die Stadt so zu bieten hat. Mir wär's aber zu hektisch dort auf dauer. Aber auch alle die ich da kenne, beschweren sich nicht über die Mieten. Sie beschweren sich eher über Bruchbuden die vollgeschmiert sind und wo dringend mal was gemacht werden muss. 
Über so einiges andere auch, aber das wurde wirklich kaputtgespart. Immobilien hingegen gehören oft nicht mehr der Stadt und da wird endlich was gemacht mit denen. Vorher wurden die genau so auf Verschleiß gefahren wie der Rest. 
Berlin hat auch genug Geld um sich mittlerweile um alles zu kümmern, es muss halt nur durchgeplant und umgesetzt werden. 
Mit dem Sound der Türen war übrigens das "Schließen"-Tonsignal gemeint, nicht die Türgeräusche an sich. So was nervtötendes in den ÖPNV einzubauen, ist das damit keiner dort einpennt oder wozu ?)
Und dafür das wir nicht in New York sondern in Berlin waren, war Englisch an jeder Ecke zu hören, genau so wie Arabisch (ink. Shop-Schilder) und diverse andere Sprachen. Internationale Stadt, sehr geil so was. Natürlich gibt es Leute die sich über so was aufregen, aber mit offenen Grenzen kommen solche Sachen halt auch mit. 


@Poulton 
Umverteilung? Nene riecht nach Sozialismus, kommt so definitiv nicht wieder. Ich sag's mal so, wenn es klemmt werden auch die Faulpelze sich um das Thema kümmern. Nur muss man nicht immer alles bis auf Anschlag vernachlässigen und sich erst dann drum kümmern.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> und man sollte etwas Geld mitbringen


Geld, was viele "Urberliner" aber nicht haben. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> - für Uber, Spätis und alles was die Stadt so zu bieten hat.


Das interessiert mich als Durchschnittsverdiener und Berliner aber herzlichst wenig. Witzig sind halt nur die Leute die sich über zu wenig Geld beschweren und sich dann hauptsächlich über Spätis versorgen (oder sich dort ihren "Sprit" besorgen). 
Uber habe ich zwar nie benutzt und werde es vermutlich auch nicht, aber ich bin auch nicht prinzipiell gegen Uber. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie beschweren sich eher über Bruchbuden die vollgeschmiert sind und wo dringend mal was gemacht werden muss.


Das ist hauptsächlich in den Gegenden ein Problem, die als so "Hip" angesehen werden und wo die Mieten in die Höhe schießen. Die ganzen Vandalismus-, Drogen-, Müll- und Ausscheidungsprobleme bilden sich witzigerweise auch relativ genau auf den U-Bahnhöfen in solchen Gegenden wieder. Viele kennen von Berlin nur dieses dreckige, ranzige Bild - dabei gibt es hier durchaus auch gut gepflegte Ecken, nicht nur in Steglitz...



cryon1c schrieb:


> Immobilien hingegen gehören oft nicht mehr der Stadt und da wird endlich was gemacht mit denen. Vorher wurden die genau so auf Verschleiß gefahren wie der Rest.


Die Wohnungen wurden erst mit der Privatisierung auf Verschleiß gefahren - bis es garnicht mehr anders ging.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mit dem Sound der Türen war übrigens das "Schließen"-Tonsignal gemeint, nicht die Türgeräusche an sich. So was nervtötendes in den ÖPNV einzubauen, ist das damit keiner dort einpennt oder wozu ?)


Barrierefreiheit... Muss für Blinde laut und deutlich zu hören sein. Obendrein noch versicherungstechnische Gründe - gibt ja genug Leute, die auf den letzten Drücker noch in die Tür springen... In solchen Fällen wird wohl kaum auf optische Warnungen geachtet. 
Den Türwarnton finde ich bei der DB übrigens bei weitem nerviger. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und dafür das wir nicht in New York sondern in Berlin waren, war Englisch an jeder Ecke zu hören, genau so wie Arabisch (ink. Shop-Schilder) und diverse andere Sprachen. Internationale Stadt, sehr geil so was. Natürlich gibt es Leute die sich über so was aufregen, aber mit offenen Grenzen kommen solche Sachen halt auch mit.


Ich habe mir die offenen Grenzen aber nicht ausgesucht. Wer sich hier auf Dauer aufhält, darf gerne auch die Sprache lernen und nicht erwarten, dass man alles in die jeweilige Sprache übersetzt. Für Touristen gibts alle wichtigen Infos auch in Englisch - eben Ansagen für wichtige Umstiege bzw. Verkehrsverbindungen, Endstationen, Ersatzverkehre/Baumaßnahmen, Störungsmitteilungen... 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Nur muss man nicht immer alles bis auf Anschlag vernachlässigen und sich erst dann drum kümmern.


Genau dazu hat die Privatisierung aber in so ziemlich allen Fällen geführt. 
Die Probleme hier in Berlin haben eher mit dem auferlegtem Sparzwang zu tun gehabt.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Barrierefreiheit... Muss für Blinde laut und deutlich zu hören sein. Obendrein noch versicherungstechnische Gründe - gibt ja genug Leute, die auf den letzten Drücker noch in die Tür springen... In solchen Fällen wird wohl kaum auf optische Warnungen geachtet.
> Den Türwarnton finde ich bei der DB übrigens bei weitem nerviger.



Wobei da auf jeden Fall auch Lichtschranken an den Türen sein sollten. Sinnvollerweise außen, da es viel gefährlicher ist, wenn jemand von außen in der Tür hängt, als von innen.



iGameKudan schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die offenen Grenzen aber nicht ausgesucht. Wer sich hier auf Dauer aufhält, darf gerne auch die Sprache lernen und nicht erwarten, dass man alles in die jeweilige Sprache übersetzt. Für Touristen gibts alle wichtigen Infos auch in Englisch - eben Ansagen für wichtige Umstiege bzw. Verkehrsverbindungen, Endstationen, Ersatzverkehre/Baumaßnahmen, Störungsmitteilungen...



Oder auch nicht. Oft genug bekommt man bei der Bahn nicht mal Infos auf Deutsch. 
Oder es gibt 3 verschiedene.


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei da auf jeden Fall auch Lichtschranken an den Türen sein sollten.


Bitte nicht. Die Reversiereinrichtungen reichen schon - selbst die halten die Leute ja nicht davon ab, andauernd die Türen aufzuhalten.  
Dazu bieten die meisten Züge noch eine Türkantenüberwachung - für den Fall, dass etwas in der geschlossenen Tür klemmt (bspw. Stoffbeutel). 

In Verbindung mit etwas Aufmerksamkeit seitens des Zugfahrers ist es nicht möglich, loszufahren.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

Naja Berlin ist auch dreckig, ranzig und es sind nicht die Straßen die einen dahin locken, sondern was dahinter ist. Berlin gilt als cool weil da viel mit Kultur, Musik und anderen Sachen passiert, weil halt alles da ist, coole Leute, recht viele gute Jobs (Startups etc). Und weil die Stadt saubillig ist. Für jemanden aus Paris, London oder New York ist die Stadt extrem günstig, für jemanden aus der Provinz  wo man unter 1000€ schon ein kleines Haus mieten kann ist diese Stadt irre teuer, aber alles ist Ansichtssache was das angeht. 
Die ganzen "Hipster"&co die Berlin zu dem machen was es gerade ist, lassen auch massig Geld da. Sie geben kranke Summen für irgendwelchen Kaffee in ner hübschen Bar aus, das gleiche tun sie für Fair Trade und Bio-Zeugs an jeder Ecke, das alles kommt der Stadt und den "Urberlinern" zu gute, sorgt aber eben auch für steigende Preise überall, weil die Kaufkraft gestiegen ist. Wer mitgeht, der geht mit der Zeit. 
Das betrifft ja nicht nur Mieten. Auch Shops werden ausgetauscht, von einem günstigen Tante Emma Laden an der Ecke bis hin zum "hippen" Weinhändler wo der Wein so viel kostet wie die alten Einwohner im Monat übrig haben, pro Flasche versteht sich. Man kann so was aber nicht verbieten, das Geld bahnt sich einen Weg. Wenn die Leute in Berlin leben wollen und gerne Geld da lassen (und entsprechende Ansprüche werden von findigen Geschäftsleuten sofort bedient weil da ist Geld zu holen), dann kann man es nicht aufhalten. Gentrifizierung künstlich bremsen - hat so weit ich weiß noch keiner erfolgreich durchgezogen. Deswegen lieber sich drauf freuen wenn Leute mit Geld beschließen die Stadt als ihren Wohnort zu nutzen und nicht einfach nur Immobilien kaufen und eine Geisterstadt wie London erschaffen. Mit denen lässt sich super Geld verdienen, denn sie sind a) wohlhabend b) teils richtig verpeilt und c) oft fanatisch bei bestimmten Sachen - also zahlen sie unendlich viel Geld für eben diese Sachen, aberwitzige Summen für normale Leute. 
Diese Leute wollen aber auch eine hübsche Umgebung. Eine Stadt die auch danach aussieht das sie Geld hat. Es muss nicht alles neu und aus Glas und Stahl sein, aber wenigstens mal restaurieren und modernisieren sollte drin sein. Und da hinkt Berlin extrem hinterher was die Investitionen in die Stadt selbst angeht (ÖPNV ist nur ein Teil vom Rattenschwanz). Angesichts solcher Projekte wie BER wo Milliarden einfach im nichts versinken sind die Leute aber auch zurecht sauer 

Und bei Sprachen sehe ich das gar nicht so kritisch. Als jemand der 3 Sprachen fließend spricht (2 davon Muttersprachen) kann ich wesentlich besser kommunizieren und verstehe auch die Leute die ihre Sprache bevorzugt einsetzen egal wo sie sind. Man kann die Leute eh nicht dazu zwingen, also einfach machen lassen.

Und die Wohnungen wurden erst mit der Privatisierung auf Verschleiß gefahren? Ich kenne Deutschland zwar nicht so lange wie der Rest hier, aber schon 2001 wo ich herkam, sahen die Wohnungen&Häuser übel aus. Auch alles was noch der Stadt gehört hat, war bestenfalls als Bruchbude zu bezeichnen, gerade in Berlin (war da mehr als oft, dank Direktverbindung mit 75min im ICE ists auch kein wirklich weiter Weg dahin) sah es schon immer so aus. Egal ob westliche oder östliche Seite. Nur wenige Gegenden sehen gut aus, das sind aber meist Ecken die schon immer wohlhabend waren, da gab es kaum sozialen Wohnraum. Gerade von privatisierten Immobilien kenne ich es eher so das diese zügig aufgemöbelt werden. Vor dem massiven Bauboom, wo die Handwerker noch innerhalb von Tagen und nicht innerhalb von Monaten auftauchten, wurde noch mehr gemacht. 

Fakt ist - Berlin ist günstig, egal wie man vergleicht - Deutschlandweit oder Weltweit, die Stadt ist recht günstig.

Es gibt nicht viele Länder wo die Hauptstadt deutlich günstiger ist als andere Großstädte, das wird sich aber noch ändern. Berlin hat das Potential, München zu überholen und wird es früher oder später schaffen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

Wobei man die Strecke nach Berlin nicht mit dem Zug fahren sollte. Da ist man mit dem Flixbus deutlich günstiger ohne wirklich länger zu brauchen.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei man die Strecke nach Berlin nicht mit dem Zug fahren sollte. Da ist man mit dem Flixbus deutlich günstiger ohne wirklich länger zu brauchen.



ICE ist wesentlich schneller als der Flixbus, dazu viel bequemer und man hat genug Platz für den Laptop etc (je nach Sitz). 
Preis ist egal, ich will bequem reisen


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

Allerdings fährt zwischen Dresden und Berlin überhaupt kein ICE.

Die Preise bei der Bahn sind auch einfach nur Wucher.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Juli 2019)

Personal das Deutsch spricht und Fahrzeuge wo man nicht mit dem Gartenschlauch in der Toilette rumspritzen muss kosten halt^^


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Preise bei der Bahn sind auch einfach nur Wucher.


Könnte u.a. mit daran liegen: Schienenmaut: Wie Benutzungsgebuehren den Wettbwerb verzerren


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Allerdings fährt zwischen Dresden und Berlin überhaupt kein ICE.
> 
> Die Preise bei der Bahn sind auch einfach nur Wucher.



Richtig, der Knotenpunkt in Sachsen ist ja auch Leipzig. Auch in Chemnitz gibt es keine Direktverbindung bis Berlin, braucht ja auch keine Sau (gab es vor Ewigkeiten, wurde abgeschafft). 
Ice Leipzig-Berlin (HBF jeweils) Fahrzeit - 1:13
Flixbus Leipzig-Berlin Fahrzeit 2:15
Ne extra Stunde in einem Bus sitzen wo die Fahrer übermüdet und unterbezahlt fahren? Neee, danke, ich nehm den ICE. Preis egal.
So viel zum Thema ÖPNV und pendeln.
Bus ist nur dann eine Alternative wenn es keine Alternativen zum Bus gibt xD


----------



## iGameKudan (2. Juli 2019)

Doch, sehr wohl - wenn das Geld ne Rolle spielt... Kennst du ja leider nicht. 

Wobei der große Preisnachteil der Bahn auch an der hohen Mehrwertsteuer liegt. Würd die Mehrwertsteuer auf 7% gesenkt werden wäre die Bahn um eine ganze Ecke attraktiver - schafft man dann noch die Steuervorteile für Airlines bei der Kerosinsteuer ab, dürfte die Bahn auch dahingehend attraktiver werden.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Doch, sehr wohl - wenn das Geld ne Rolle spielt... Kennst du ja leider nicht.
> 
> Wobei der große Preisnachteil der Bahn auch an der hohen Mehrwertsteuer liegt. Würd die Mehrwertsteuer auf 7% gesenkt werden wäre die Bahn um eine ganze Ecke attraktiver - schafft man dann noch die Steuervorteile für Airlines bei der Kerosinsteuer ab, dürfte die Bahn auch dahingehend attraktiver werden.



Solche Strecken pendelt man ja auch nicht, so was fährt man selten - vll mal ein anderes Office besuchen oder zu Events, da ists egal (Reisekosten für Arbeitswege werden meist auch erstattet, meine Firma bezahlt mir selbst das Taxi heim wenn ich von nem Event heimkomme - weil es selbstverständlich ist wenn man Leute irgendwohin in die ferne schickt).  Bin auch schon zu einem Kunden nach Berlin gerammelt, DualPC inklusive Mischpult und der gesamten Audio-Verkabelung, Capture Cards und ne dicke DSLR usw. installieren und einrichten. Der hat mir auch die Reisekosten erstattet und mich noch rumgeführt - Burger essen usw  Weil ich das innerhalb von n paar Stunden hinbekomme, er dafür aber einige Tage brauchen würde bis er sich durch Manuals und Software durchgeknödelt hat. Ich komme schon rum, aber für mich zählt Schnelligkeit und Bequemlichkeit der Verbindung mehr als der Preis. Was nützt mir Flixbus für den Preis einer Kippenschachtel, wenn ich aus dem besagten Bus wie eine zerknitterte Kippenschachtel rauskrieche? xD

Die Bahn wird hier nicht günstiger. Genau so wie lokaler ÖPNV, jedes Jahr pünktlich werden die Preise angezogen. Billiger wird es nicht, man fragt sich nur - ziehen die an oder lassen sie es dieses Jahr sein um nächstes Jahr kräftiger draufzuhauen? Was anderes hab ich nicht erlebt so lange ich hier wohne. 
Kerosinsteuer - das ist auch so eine Sache. Soll für Inlandflüge und Kurzflüge unter 2h keine Steuervorteile geben. Muss natürlich kontrolliert werden welches Flugzeug wie betankt wird, das muss man abrechnen und kontrollieren und nicht einfach in den Tank pumpen bis die Leitung platzt. So bleiben Langstreckenflüge halbwegs bezahlbar, aber man stärkt den Schienenverkehr auf kurzer und mittlerer Distanz. 

Ich sag's mal so, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Flieger oder Bahn bei annähernd gleichem Zeitaufwand, nehme ich die Bahn. Zeitaufwand ist - Check-in, Sicherheitskontrolle und andere nervige Angelegenheiten aufm Airport, die man auf einem Bahnhof so gut wie nie Erlebt. Bahnhof - ich bin 15min eher da, fahre pünktlich los, komme halbwegs pünktlich an. Ohne auf Gewicht zu achten. Ich komme auch meisten recht nah am Zielort an (vom Flughafen muss man öfter noch eine längere Strecke bis in die Stadt zurücklegen). 

Leipzig-Berlin sind etwa 190km wenn man mitm Auto fährt. Das ist ne fette Strecke, viel zu viel zum pendeln, das sollte keiner tun der noch ein halbwegs vernünftig funktionierendes Gehirn besitzt. Mit dem Auto ist es auch nicht schneller zu schaffen als der ICE es hinbekommt, HBF bis HBF mit dem Auto sind mindestens 30min mehr nötig, deswegen braucht der Bus ja auch über 1h länger.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was nützt mir Flixbus für den Preis einer Kippenschachtel, wenn ich aus dem besagten Bus wie eine zerknitterte Kippenschachtel rauskrieche? xD



Die Unfallgefahr beim Bus ist auch nicht höher als bei der Bahn.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so, wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen Flieger oder Bahn bei annähernd gleichem Zeitaufwand, nehme ich die Bahn. Zeitaufwand ist - Check-in, Sicherheitskontrolle und andere nervige Angelegenheiten aufm Airport, die man auf einem Bahnhof so gut wie nie Erlebt. Bahnhof - ich bin 15min eher da, fahre pünktlich los, komme halbwegs pünktlich an. Ohne auf Gewicht zu achten. Ich komme auch meisten recht nah am Zielort an (vom Flughafen muss man öfter noch eine längere Strecke bis in die Stadt zurücklegen).



Inlandflug lohnt sich eben nur, wenn man direkt einen Anschlussflug hat, weil man dann direkt im Sicherheitsbereich ist.


----------



## cryon1c (2. Juli 2019)

Ach ich kenne da einige die im Inland fliegen weil sie die Bahn nicht nutzen wollen und Auto auch zu lange dauert. Sind Vielflieger, bei denen ist fliegen so billig das es nicht auffällt (pro Flug versteht sich).

Und es geht nicht um die Unfallgefahr. Es geht um den Bus an sich - Platz, Komfort beim reisen, Geschwindigkeit. Eine extra Stunde auf 200km (mindestens 1h auf 200km) macht sich bemerkbar. Du bist danach halt zerknittert, wenn du zum arbeiten unterwegs bist und nicht wegen Urlaub oder saufen gehen, dann ist jede extra Minute die man verschwendet einfach nur falsch, weil man hinterher einfach zerknautscht ist. Auch wenn es nur 5x im Jahr vorkommt. Und wie gesagt, Reisekosten sind gedeckt, daher egal. Firma weiß das Mitarbeiter zu Events schicken halt Geld kostet, aber die Reisekosten sind recht gering (wenn man nicht gerade in die USA fliegt).


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juli 2019)

Warum muss ich die letzten 10-20 Seiten hier immer an Leisure Suit Larry Cryon denken?


----------



## Poulton (2. Juli 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> Warum muss ich die letzten 10-20 Seiten hier immer an Leisure Suit Larry Cryon denken?






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=dQ9398qFfRY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


4:05 bis 5:20 sogar passend zu den von ihm so hochgelobten Fenstern bis zum Boden.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (2. Juli 2019)

Ich habe gerade Tränen gelacht!


----------



## iGameKudan (3. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Bahn wird hier nicht günstiger. Genau so wie lokaler ÖPNV, jedes Jahr pünktlich werden die Preise angezogen.


Wenn man doch nur die Mehrwertsteuer von 19% auf 7% senken würde, würde die Bahn sogar empfindlich billiger werden können. 
Und was meinst du, wieso im ÖPNV wohl regelmäßig die Fahrkartenpreise steigen? Steigende Energiekosten und ein steigendes Angebot (= mehr Personale und Fahrzeuge nötig, die Fahrzeuge müssen wegen der vielen Elektronik und Alu-Leichtbau auch schneller ersetzt werden wie früher) zahlt sich nicht von alleine.

@Poulton: Ich kannte zwar Leisure Suit Larry nicht, war halt vor meiner Zeit. 
Aber: Ich habe mich schlapp gelacht. :rofl:


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (3. Juli 2019)

Leisure Suit Larry Bundle (alle Adventures bis auf den neusten Teil, also Wet dreams don't dry) als Aktionsangebot für €1,99). Herrlich zotige Späße mit durchaus pointierten Humoreinlagen.
Einigermaßen fit in Englisch und die letzten 30 Jahre nicht unter einem Stein verbracht, und man sollte gut unterhalten werden. Hinweis: beim ersten Teil in den Eigenschaften (also bei Steam dann) das Beta Feature aktivieren, dann kann man nämlich dankenswerterweise in VGA statt EGA spielen, so wird es direkt um einiges erträglicher!


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

Den Emulator für Roland MT32 und SC-55 nicht vergessen. So gut hat sich das damals auf dem Soundblaster 1.5 nie angehört. :3 Da fällt mir ein das ich mit den alten Sierra Adventures weitermachen wollte. Ist mittlerweile auch schon wieder 2 oder 3 Jahre her, das ich PQ 1 bis 3 durch hab.
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...1313-retro-screenshot-thread-scidhuv_009b.png


Aber genug des OT, nicht das hier noch gekärchert wird.


----------



## Mancko (3. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Hoffen wir, dass Rot-Rot-Grün in Bremen nun schnell verstaatlicht.



Bekommen die sicher hin. Die generelle Bilanz in Bremen der Roten ist atemberaubend. Eine wahrlich florierende Stadt.

Ich hoffe die Bayern stellen den Länderfinanzausgleich irgendwann mal ein genauso wie die wenigen anderen Einzahler. Sollen die roten verstaatlichen in ihren Ländern wie sie wollen. Jede Bevölkerung bekommt die Regierung die sie verdient und dementsprechend muss man dann auch B sagen und die Suppe am Ende selber auslöffeln.


----------



## Mancko (3. Juli 2019)

seahawk schrieb:


> Mindestlohn 18,50 und Spitzensteuersatz 75%. Das brauchen wir.



Mach ruhig. Dann bin ich definitiv weg und mit mir die von mir geschaffenen Arbeitsplätze. Steht ja nirgends geschrieben, dass meine Mitarbeiter deutsche Verträge haben müssen. In der EDV kann der Arbeitsplatz überall auf der Welt sein. Es gibt genug Länder Regionen die dankend gern Investitionen suchen. Hat die Firma halt einen Sitz in Dubai oder Madeira. Irland und Niederlande gehen auch, ja sogar Österreich. Da meine Mitarbeiter noch nichtmal vom Mindestlohn 18,50 tankgiert sind tuh ich denen sogar noch was Gutes, nämlich ein gerechteres Netto von ihrem hart erarbeiteten Brutto. Nach Logik der Linken gehören die auch schon zur Spitzenbesteuerung wenn sie grad mal 4 /5 Jahre Berufserfahrung haben. Ich sehe nicht ein, dass die auch nur einen Cent mehr zahlen sollen für die ganzen schwachsinnigen linken Experimente und Ausgaben für Leute die uns nix angehen. Wer das will solls gefälligst selber zahlen.


----------



## Poulton (3. Juli 2019)

Spitzensteuersatz: Der Mythos vom gefraessigen Staat | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (3. Juli 2019)

Mancko schrieb:


> Ich hoffe die Bayern stellen den Länderfinanzausgleich irgendwann mal ein genauso wie die wenigen anderen Einzahler. Sollen die roten verstaatlichen in ihren Ländern wie sie wollen. Jede Bevölkerung bekommt die Regierung die sie verdient und dementsprechend muss man dann auch B sagen und die Suppe am Ende selber auslöffeln.


Dann nehmen wir den Bayern alles weg was sie von anderen Ländern bekommen haben als sie finanziell schlecht darstanden. 

Neuschwanstein wird sich sicher gut in Berlin machen...


----------



## Mancko (4. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir den Bayern alles weg was sie von anderen Ländern bekommen haben als sie finanziell schlecht darstanden.
> 
> Neuschwanstein wird sich sicher gut in Berlin machen...



Das haben die schon längst abbezahlt. Da ist nichts mehr wegzunehmen. 

Ich habe keine Problem damit eine Region temporär für wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung zu fördert. Wogegen ich aber ganz sicher was habe Regionen dauerhaft zu alimentieren, insbesondere Metropolen, bei denen den Politern nichts besseres einfällt als das Geld für weiteres Aufblähen von Staat, Sozialem und allerlei schwachsinnigen Projekten auszugeben einschließlich verfehlten Bauvorhaben wie den BER bei dem die Verantwortlichen noch nicht mal da sind wo sie hingehören, nämlich hinter schwedische Gardinen. Statt dessen darf Herr Pobereit noch seinen Geburtstag im roten Rathaus feiern. Man gönnt sich ja sonst nix.


----------



## Mancko (4. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Spitzensteuersatz: Der Mythos vom gefraessigen Staat | ZEIT ONLINE



Es geht nicht darum ob volle 42% bezahlt werden. Es geht darum wo das bereits losgeht. Wenn es nach den linken geht am liebsten ab 58.000 Euro. Sprich jeder Euro darüber dann schön mit Spitzensteuersatz. Parallel dazu dann aber noch Sozialabgaben und allerlei andere Steuern. Wenn man die Kette von vorn bis hinten zu Ende führt sieht man erstmal wie krotesk das Ganze ist. Damit man 1 Euro Umsatz macht wird erstmal 19% Umsatzsteuer abgeführt. Dann enthält dieser 1 Euro einen Anteil für Personalaufwendungen, von denen dann Einkommensteueuer sowie Sozialabgaben abgehen (AN und AG Anteil). Und dann wenn noch ein paar Cent übrig bleiben werden dann noch je nach Rechtsform Körperschaftssteuer und Gewerbesteuer fällig. Bleibt dann noch was übrig und wird ausgeschüttet fallen darauf nochmal Kapitalertragssteuer samt Solizuschlag an. Das ist in Summe mittlerweile einfach absurd insbesondere wenn da Politiker rumrennen denen das noch immer nicht genug ist. 

Da bin ich dann doch über die Globalisierung froh. Bei der nächsten Wirtschaftskrise wird es so richtig ans Eingemachte gehen und da werden diverse Träume linker Spinner sich so richtig in Luft auflösen denn um uns herum wird man überall eine Gegenteilige Richtung beschreiten auch innerhalb der EU. Da bin ich mal gespannt wie man dann hier die Arbeitsplätze und das Steueraufkommen halten will. Am Ende mag man die Abgaben Prozentual weiter erhöhen und hat dann unterm Strich weniger in der Tasche als vorher. Allerdings muss man sich in Deutschland auch nicht mehr wundern. In die Politik schaffen es mittlerweile reihenweise Studienabbrecher oder irgendwelche Leute die diese ganzen Pseudowissenschaften studiert haben, sprich brotlose Kunst mit der man keinen einzigen Euro erwirtschaften kann.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Juli 2019)

Wenn der Staat so schlimm abschröpfen würde, würde es ja keine Reichen in Deutschland Menschen geben.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2019)

Und schon wieder das Klagelied von den armen Reichen und Unternehmen, die angeblich zu sehr geschröpft werden. Das entbehrt schon deswegen nicht einer  gewissen Ironie, weil die durchschnittliche kombinierte Belastung aus  Körperschaftssteuer, Soli und Gewerbesteuer von 59,27% 1991, auf mittlerweile 29,83% gesunken ist. Im gleichen Zeitraum hat sich das BIP "nur" verdoppelt und die Gewinne deutscher Kapitalgesellschaften verdreifacht. Aber der Staat schröpfe so viel... Das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Vollgefressen und fett ist die Wirtschaft, während gleichzeitig die  Infrastruktur seit gut zwei Jahrzehnten auf Verschleiß gefahren wird und  notwendige Investitionen, auch im Bereich Soziales, nicht getätigt werden, weil man ja das Kapital  verschrecken könnte sowie an die Gewinne müsste.



Mancko schrieb:


> Wenn es nach den linken geht am liebsten ab 58.000 Euro.


Das liest sich komplett anders: Einkommensteuer - Fraktion DIE LINKE. im Bundestag



Mancko schrieb:


> Bei der nächsten Wirtschaftskrise wird es so richtig ans Eingemachte gehen


Das hoffe ich auch. Dann werden hoffentlich die ganzen idiotischen Deregulierungen und  "Liberalisierungen" der 90er und 00er, allen vorran die des Banken- und Finanzsektor, wieder rückgängig oder stark eingeschränkt werden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann nehmen wir den Bayern alles weg was sie von  anderen Ländern bekommen haben als sie finanziell schlecht darstanden.
> 
> Neuschwanstein wird sich sicher gut in Berlin machen...


Oder Bayern dazu zwingen endlich das Personal in der Finanzverwaltung  aufzustocken. Derzeit läuft es dort so, dass man damit Werbung für den  "Standort Bayern" macht, dass man Aufgrund der (gewollten) Unterbesetzung  nach Strich und Faden bescheissen kann. Aber wehe es wird mal wieder eine Steuer-CD gekauft oder es geschieht soetwas wie Offshore-Leaks, Paradise Papers, ...


----------



## seahawk (4. Juli 2019)

Schön, dass es noch eine Partei mit einem guten Steuerkonzept gibt.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Juli 2019)

Die zwei Dutzend Seiten lese ich jetzt nicht nach. 

Es ist aber an sich auch immer wieder interessant, wie viele angebliche Spitzenverdiener man im Internet immer trifft, die groß tönen "zu gehen", wenn Gutverdiener endlich gesellschaftsverträglich besteuert werden.

Denn wenn man es näher betrachtet, sind erstaunlich wenige Jobs oder Unternehmen so ohne weiteres mobil, geschweige denn international verlegbar. Kein mir (beruflich oder privat) bekannter Unternehmer mit sozialversicherungspflichtigen Arbeitnehmern könnte ohne weiteres sein Geschäft z.B. in die USA oder auch nur mal eben nach Frankreich verschieben - die direkten wie indirekten Transaktionskosten (Lokalität, Ersetzen des Personals usw.) in Kombination mit dem vorhandenen unternehmerischen Mehrrisiko des Neuanfangs (Aufbau von Kundenstamm und Beziehungen, rechtliche Themen usw.) sind da einfach viel zu hoch, insbesondere wenn man hierzulande schon fest im Sattel sitzt. Als einzelner Selbstständiger mag das problemlos gehen oder von mir aus noch mit einer Handvoll Leuten, die räumlich ungebunden sind. 

Aber wenn z.B. mein AG mich vor die Wahl stellen würde den Standort zu wechseln und ich sage einfach "nein", dann wäre seine vermutlich einzige Option, beim nächsten Headhunter einen mittleren fünfstelligen Betrag zu lassen und für das kommende Jahr das Beste zu hoffen. Für den Großteil der Kollegen trifft das insgesamt mehr oder weniger ebenso zu. Und von denen sind die meisten wegen Kind und Kegel sogar noch stärker lokal gebundener als ein gebürtiger Sachse in Baden-Württemberg.

Und meine Frau würde mich für nicht ganz dich halten, wenn ich ihr vorschlagen würde, woanders hin zu gehen. Dazu hat ihre Kanzlei einfach ein viel zu lokales Klientel - das woanders aufzubauen würde mehrere Jahre dauern, in denen wir de facto nur von meinem Gehalt und Ersparnissen leben müssten. Was mein AG an Ausgleich dafür zahlen müsste, übersteigt über die Zeit gesehen zweifellos jeden Mehrwert, den ein eventueller Wechsel mit sich bringen würde.

Insgesamt glaube ich nicht, dass jemand, der "Dann gehe ich!!!" blubbert, in so einem Fall sonderlich viel zu bewegen hätte (einzelner Selbstständiger oder nur wenige Angestellte) oder auch nur mal durchdacht hat, was ein Standortwechsel unternehmerisch mit sich bringt.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Die zwei Dutzend Seiten lese ich jetzt nicht nach.
> 
> Es ist aber an sich auch immer wieder interessant, wie viele angebliche Spitzenverdiener man im Internet immer trifft, die groß tönen "zu gehen", wenn Gutverdiener endlich gesellschaftsverträglich besteuert werden.
> 
> ...



Wenn die besagte Kanzlei nur international arbeiten würde und der Kundenstamm EU-weit oder auf der ganzen Welt verteilt wäre, würde man das ganz anders sehen.
Und davon gibt es immer mehr. Immer mehr Stellen sind vom Ort unabhängig, flexibel was Zeitzonen angeht usw. Und die werden ausgelagert. Selbst ein ganzes Callcenter lagern die Firmen mittlerweile aus. Warum? Na weil das halt Sinn macht, betriebswirtschaftlich. Und sehr viele Leute sind mittlerweile zum Umzug bereit. Gerade jüngere Leute die eine steile Karriere hinlegen, sind oft flexibel was ihren Wohnort angeht. 


Man sollte sich halt in allen Bereichen umsehen, nicht nur in dem, wo man selbst arbeitet. Vor allem sollte man nicht warten bis einem die Realität in den Hintern beißt.
Heutzutage ist alles international. Weil Amazon es hier nicht gefällt, hat es sehr viel nach Polen ausgelagert - rate mal woher 1/3 meiner Pakete jetzt kommt? Richtig, NICHT mehr aus Deutschland. Alles was nicht Prime ist, kommt von drüben. Gut, Sachsen ist nicht so weit entfernt, aber das zeigt wie flexibel die Unternehmen mittlerweile sind und wie flexibel die Arbeitnehmer sein sollten. Das gilt für fast jeden Bereich der sich nicht auf die lokale Kundschaft verlässt. 
Alles was online funktioniert, kann ausgelagert werden.
2 meiner Kreditkarten haben ihre einzige Bankfiliale in Luxemburg weil die aus UK abgehauen sind. Sollte ich da anrufen, nutze ich natürlich englisch. 
Das ist die Realität. Während einige grübeln, entwickelt sich alles weiter und ich hoffe es wird allen klar das wir alle Menschen sind und alle miteinander arbeiten können, handeln und auch Spaß haben. Und das sehr sehr oft unabhängig vom Wohnort.


P.S. das ist auch einer der Gründe für die explodierende Zahl an Single-Haushalten. Sich aktuell binden heißt sich teils die Karriere zu verbauen oder richtig viel Stress ans Bein zu binden. Wollen viele nicht. Erfolgreiche Karriere mit flexibler Arbeit ist vielen wichtiger als sich dauerhaft zu binden und höhere Kosten sowie extra Arbeit und Stress anzuschaffen.  Ich sehe das übrigens genau so. Ich bin in meinem Leben öfters umgezogen, über Ländergrenzen hinweg. Ich plane auch nicht ewig hier zu bleiben. Und eine Frau zu finden die dabei nicht nur mitmacht sondern auch ein erfülltes Arbeitsleben hat ist nahezu unmöglich wenn man nicht gerade in dem gleichen Feld arbeitet.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2019)

"Von den 668 Millionen Arbeitstagen, die Beschäftigte im vergangenen Jahr aufgrund von Krankheit im Job fehlten, gingen 107 Millionen auf das Konto seelischer Leiden wie Depression oder Burnout. Binnen zehn Jahren hat sich die Zahl der durch die Psyche verursachten Fehltage somit mehr als verdoppelt."
 
Aber Hauptsache immer mobiler, flexibler, ...


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> "Von den 668 Millionen Arbeitstagen, die Beschäftigte im vergangenen Jahr aufgrund von Krankheit im Job fehlten, gingen 107 Millionen auf das Konto seelischer Leiden wie Depression oder Burnout. Binnen zehn Jahren hat sich die Zahl der durch die Psyche verursachten Fehltage somit mehr als verdoppelt."
> 
> Aber Hauptsache immer mobiler, flexibler, ...



Liegt doch ganz klar am pendeln


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> "Von den 668 Millionen Arbeitstagen, die Beschäftigte im vergangenen Jahr aufgrund von Krankheit im Job fehlten, gingen 107 Millionen auf das Konto seelischer Leiden wie Depression oder Burnout. Binnen zehn Jahren hat sich die Zahl der durch die Psyche verursachten Fehltage somit mehr als verdoppelt."


Ich kenne auch jemanden der hat in einer großen Bekleidungsfirma als Systemadministator gearbeitet. Er war dafür zuständig das die computergesteuerten Produktionsanlagen reibungslos funktioniert haben.
Da hat man eine große Verantwortung und jede Menge Stress. Jeder Ausfall bedeutet wirtschaftlicher Schaden.
Der hatte dann ein Burnout bekommen und kann in seinen Beruf nicht mehr arbeiten.
Er ist jetzt ein Arbeitskollege von mir.

Generell kenne ich viel psychisch Kranke und kann bestätigen das die Zahl in den letzten Jahren immer größer geworden ist.
Die Psychatrien sind überfüllt. Und auch bei ambulanten Psychologen gibt es sehr lange Wartezeiten bis man einen Termin bekommt.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Liegt doch ganz klar am pendeln


Und der fehlenden Luxussanierung.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> "Von den 668 Millionen Arbeitstagen, die Beschäftigte im vergangenen Jahr aufgrund von Krankheit im Job fehlten, gingen 107 Millionen auf das Konto seelischer Leiden wie Depression oder Burnout. Binnen zehn Jahren hat sich die Zahl der durch die Psyche verursachten Fehltage somit mehr als verdoppelt."
> 
> Aber Hauptsache immer mobiler, flexibler, ...



Flexibel zu arbeiten heißt mehr Lebensqualität, bessere Arbeitszeiten, alles rund um Thema Work-Life Balance.
Flexibel zu arbeiten heißt nicht immer flexibel sein beim bücken für den Chef, wenn der einen mit Anlauf von hinten rannehmen will!

Aber einige scheinen den Unterschied nicht zu kennen. Und viele Arbeitnehmer bereiten sich auf diese Art zu arbeiten nicht richtig vor, deswegen kommt es auch mehr zu Burnout und anderen Problemen. 
Man sollte sich wirklich damit beschäftigen wie man arbeitet, was man wert ist und was nicht und wann es Zeit wird, sich woanders umzusehen - der Lebensqualität wegen. Wer sich wie Vieh behandeln lässt auf Arbeit, landet früher oder später beim Psychiater oder in einer anderen Abteilung - je nach dem was zuerst aufgibt - Geist oder Körper.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch jemanden der hat in einer großen Bekleidungsfirma als Systemadministator gearbeitet. Er war dafür zuständig das die computergesteuerten Produktionsanlagen reibungslos funktioniert haben.
> Da hat man eine große Verantwortung und jede Menge Stress. Jeder Ausfall bedeutet wirtschaftlicher Schaden.
> Der hatte dann ein Burnout bekommen und kann in seinen Beruf nicht mehr arbeiten.
> Er ist jetzt ein Arbeitskollege von mir.
> ...




Solche systemkritische Bereiche werden redundant besetzt (immer 2-3 Kollegen da die so was betreuen - einfach um auch im Falle eines Krankheitsfalls oder Unfalls nicht mit runtergelassener Hose rumzustehen) und die Leute werden super behandelt - weil sie meist unersetzlich sind oder weil ein kurzer Ausfall oder Fehler sofort 6-7-stellige Kosten nach sich zieht - meist mehr als der Kollege die Firma im ganzen Jahr kostet.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Flexibel zu arbeiten heißt mehr Lebensqualität, bessere Arbeitszeiten, alles rund um Thema Work-Life Balance.
> Flexibel zu arbeiten heißt nicht immer flexibel sein beim bücken für den Chef, wenn der einen mit Anlauf von hinten rannehmen will!


Das kann aber auch viel Stress bedeuten!

Ich bin froh das ich geregelte Arbeitszeiten habe.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Solche systemkritische Bereiche werden redundant besetzt (immer 2-3 Kollegen da die so was betreuen - einfach um auch im Falle eines Krankheitsfalls oder Unfalls nicht mit runtergelassener Hose rumzustehen) und die Leute werden super behandelt - weil sie meist unersetzlich sind oder weil ein kurzer Ausfall oder Fehler sofort 6-7-stellige Kosten nach sich zieht - meist mehr als der Kollege die Firma im ganzen Jahr kostet.


Keine Ahnung mit wievielen Kollegen er da zusammen gearbeitet hat. Ist auch schon länger her.
Jedenfalls arbeitet er in dem Beruf definitiv nicht mehr.

Ich arbeite seit 11 Jahren in einer Behindertenwerktstatt, weil ich aufgrund psychischer Erkrankung 50% Schwerbehinderung habe. Seit 3-4 Jahren arbeite auch dort nur noch halbtags, weil noch andere gesundheitliche Probleme dazu gekommen sind. Mittags bin ich meistens müde und muß mich Nachmittags noch für 1-2 Stunden hinlegen.
Ich kann keinen Druck und Stress mehr ab. Früher war ich in der Schlosserei/Metallbereich, aber der Maschinenlärm wurde mir zu laut. Das konnte ich nicht mehr ab.
Jetzt bin ich seit 2 Jahren in einer speziellen Halbtagsgruppe. Dort ist ruhig und ein angenehmes Betriebsklima. Ich habe super Gruppenleiterinnen und Kollegen.
Wir machen dort diverse Montage - und Verpackungsarbeiten.
Auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt werde ich wohl nie wieder arbeiten. Meine Frau arbeitet aber auf dem ersten Arbeitsmarkt. Sie ist gesund.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> [...]


Immer schön das Wirtschaftslobbymantra der Flexibilisierung herunterbeten, Herr Lindner. Nicht das man noch aufhört daran zu glauben. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgYEuJ5u1K0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Immer schön das Wirtschaftslobbymantra der Flexibilisierung herunterbeten, Herr Lindner. Nicht das man noch aufhört daran zu glauben.



Als jemand der selbst flexibel arbeitet und keine Zeitvorgaben hat, kenne ich das ganz genau. Ich muss auf meine Arbeitszeit selbst achten (zähle die Stunden ab und an auch mal) und ich muss auch auf meine Gesundheit usw. selbst achten. Chefetage kennt das selbst, sie sind alle im selben Boot, arbeiten teils nur von Zuhause und es sind keine Sklaventreiber. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee, die Leute zu verheizen, weil Ausfälle kritisch sind und Leute zu ersetzen - wir kriegen ja die offenen Stellen nicht besetzt obwohl wir gut zahlen, das kannste knicken. 
Das lässt sich natürlich nicht auf alle und alles übertragen, aber man ist selbst für sich verantwortlich und muss jeden Tag abschätzen was man macht. Ob ich Extremsport mache und riskiere für mehrere Monate rauszufallen oder ob ich mich totarbeite weil ich da irgendwie aufsteigen will oder mir einen Bonus dazuverdienen will und am Ende dann so durch bin das es mir nichts bringt - alles muss überlegt sein. 
Das kann man auch nicht auf die Wirtschaft schieben, es ist alles eine persönliche Sache. Die Gesundheit von jedem ist seine eigene Sache und sich ins Krankenhaus arbeiten - das suchen sich die Leute selbst raus in 99% der Fälle. Weil Sklaverei ist abgeschafft, jeder kann gehen wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das kann man auch nicht auf die Wirtschaft schieben, es ist alles eine persönliche Sache. Die Gesundheit von jedem ist seine eigene Sache und sich ins Krankenhaus arbeiten - das suchen sich die Leute selbst raus in 99% der Fälle. Weil Sklaverei ist abgeschafft, jeder kann gehen wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


Tut mir leid, aber so läuft das Abseits der Twitch-/DJ Blase einfach nicht.
Nicht jeder hat innerhalb von wenigen Wochen eine neue Stelle, nicht jeder hat deine Qualifikationen.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Als jemand der selbst flexibel arbeitet und keine Zeitvorgaben hat, kenne ich das ganz genau. Ich muss auf meine Arbeitszeit selbst achten (zähle die Stunden ab und an auch mal) und ich muss auch auf meine Gesundheit usw. selbst achten. Chefetage kennt das selbst, sie sind alle im selben Boot, arbeiten teils nur von Zuhause und es sind keine Sklaventreiber. Da kommt keiner auf die Idee, die Leute zu verheizen, weil Ausfälle kritisch sind und Leute zu ersetzen - wir kriegen ja die offenen Stellen nicht besetzt obwohl wir gut zahlen, das kannste knicken.
> Das lässt sich natürlich nicht auf alle und alles übertragen, aber man ist selbst für sich verantwortlich und muss jeden Tag abschätzen was man macht. Ob ich Extremsport mache und riskiere für mehrere Monate rauszufallen oder ob ich mich totarbeite weil ich da irgendwie aufsteigen will oder mir einen Bonus dazuverdienen will und am Ende dann so durch bin das es mir nichts bringt - alles muss überlegt sein.
> Das kann man auch nicht auf die Wirtschaft schieben, es ist alles eine persönliche Sache. Die Gesundheit von jedem ist seine eigene Sache und sich ins Krankenhaus arbeiten - das suchen sich die Leute selbst raus in 99% der Fälle. Weil Sklaverei ist abgeschafft, jeder kann gehen wenn es ihm nicht gefällt.


Dann bist du gut qualifiziert und belastbar.

Aber du kannst ja nicht abstreiten, dass das Leben stressiger geworden ist als z.B. vor noch 20-30 Jahren?
Heute soll man doch als Arbeitnehmer am besten alles können und erfüllen.
Der Gesellschaftsdruck ist enorm angestiegen und damit auch der Stress.
Und dabei bleiben immer mehr auf der Strecke.
Ich denke niemand sucht  sich das  vorher aus. Und will sowas!
Also nicht nur Eigenverantwortung.
Das ist ein gesellschaftliches Problem und des Kapitalismus und der Globalisierung.
Und es gibt auch Zusammenhänge zwischen hohen Arbeitszeiten und Selbstmordraten.
In einigen asiatischen Ländern z.B. , wo viele Überstunden gemacht werden, sind die Selbstmordraten höher.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Tut mir leid, aber so läuft das Abseits der Twitch-/DJ Blase einfach nicht.
> Nicht jeder hat innerhalb von wenigen Wochen eine neue Stelle, nicht jeder hat deine Qualifikationen.



Ja, gibt Leute die höhere Qualifikation haben, andere haben eine niedrigere. Aber Stellen lassen sich finden WENN man flexibel ist (nicht an einen Ort gebunden ist gerade eine wichtige Voraussetzung heutzutage) und wenn man bereit ist, sich für seine Gesundheit und Wohlbefinden einzusetzen. Und nicht nur für den zweiten BMW beim Chef. 
So was zieht sich übrigens sehr lange, niemand hat innerhalb von Wochen einen Burnout, da hat man mehr als genug Zeit sich was zu suchen. Übrigens ist es besser gesund und ohne viel Geld unterwegs zu sein als andersrum. Was bringt einem Geld und eine geile Karriere wenn man zu krank ist um das zu genießen?



Headcrash schrieb:


> Dann bist du gut qualifiziert und belastbar.
> 
> Aber du kannst ja nicht abstreiten, dass das Leben stressiger geworden ist als z.B. vor noch 20-30 Jahren?
> Heute soll man doch als Arbeitnehmer am besten alles können und erfüllen.
> ...



Qualifiziert - ja. Belastbar? Eventuell, ich reize das aber nicht aus und lasse keinen das ausreizen, DAS ist die Lösung. Burnout kommt von Überlastung, 
Irgendwann bricht alles zusammen, Mensch, Roboter oder Immobilie. Aber im Gegensatz zum Roboter oder einer Immobilie kann der Mensch gehen oder sagen - nö, ist nicht. 

Ja klar das Leben hat sich verändert. Durch die globale Wirtschaft fallen Zeitzonen einem in den Rücken, Sprachbarrieren. Moderne Technik erfordert es, ständig auf dem laufenden zu bleiben sonst wird man abgehängt. 
Und klar gibt es in Asien mehr Selbstmorde wegen zu hoher Belastung, aber sie haben eine blöde Workaholic-Kultur erschaffen und begreifen jetzt erst was es ist und was es anrichtet. Blöd nur weil sich alles und jeder drauf eingestellt hat, so was lässt sich schwer wieder geradebiegen. Dort ist es wirklich ein Problem der Gesellschaft, nicht vom Kapitalismus oder Globalisierung. Die haben langsam begriffen das Menschen nicht so produktiv sind wenn man sie 12h am Tag auf Arbeit hält. Die produktive Zeit die eigentlich hinten rauskommt, ist wesentlich kürzer, deswegen versuchen die jetzt da drüben die Effizienz zu steigern anstatt die Leute einfach den halben Tag auf Arbeit zu halten. 

Hier in Europa bei unseren Gesetzen ist es aber Eigenverantwortung. Dazu gehört es auch, seine Rechte zu kennen und den Arbeitgeber an eben diese zu erinnern wenn der mal "vergesslich" ist.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Übrigens ist es besser gesund und ohne viel Geld unterwegs zu sein als andersrum. Was bringt einem Geld und eine geile Karriere wenn man zu krank ist um das zu genießen?


Das sagt sich wahrscheinlich leichter wenn man keine Familie versorgen muss, kein Haus abzubezahlen hat etc.
Nochmal, ich gönne dir deinen Erfolg und dein Glück, ich finde es einfach nur vermessen zu denken daß das jeder so hat.


----------



## RyzA (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier in Europa bei unseren Gesetzen ist es aber Eigenverantwortung. Dazu gehört es auch, seine Rechte zu kennen und den Arbeitgeber an eben diese zu erinnern wenn der mal "vergesslich" ist.


Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Die Gewerkschaften haben immer weniger  Einflussbereiche.
Da überlegt der Arbeitnehmer sich zweimal "aufzumucken". 
Viele ziehen stillschweigend mit aus Angst um ihren Arbeitsplatz.


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das sagt sich wahrscheinlich leichter wenn man keine Familie versorgen muss, kein Haus abzubezahlen hat etc.
> Nochmal, ich gönne dir deinen Erfolg und dein Glück, ich finde es einfach nur vermessen zu denken daß das jeder so hat.



Wer eine Familie hat, hat auch Rücklagen und anderes Einkommen, das allein macht es wesentlich einfacher sich auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu positionieren.
Wer ein Haus hat, hat auch entsprechende Rücklagen (es sei denn man ist gnadenlos verschuldet - und das heißt man hat vorher schon einen Fehler gemacht) und ist somit auch besser abgesichert, nur halt nicht so flexibel wegen Wohnort. 
Abgesehen davon sucht man wenn man arbeitet und es einem nicht gefällt. Man kündigt nicht erst und geht dann suchen. Aber die aktuelle Gesellschaft lebt oft auf pump und das gerade so das es reicht, kA warum. Wirkliches Vermögen was man für Durststrecken nutzen kann haben viele irgendwie nicht mehr und wollen auch nichts zurücklegen.



Headcrash schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Die Gewerkschaften haben immer weniger  Einflussbereiche.
> Da überlegt der Arbeitnehmer sich zweimal "aufzumucken".
> Viele ziehen stillschweigend mit aus Angst um ihren Arbeitsplatz.




Das hat weniger mit Gewerkschaften zu tun. Die Rechte beziehen sich überwiegend auf einzelne Personen. Verstöße gegen Arbeitszeiten usw. 
Ich sagte bereits, wer sich ausbeuten oder versklaven lässt, ist hier selbst schuld. Wer Angst hat, wird auch ausgebeutet. Die aktuelle Gesellschaft erwartet funktionierende Menschen mit Rückgrat. Klingt hart? Ist es auch. War aber schon immer so, nur das es globaler geworden ist. Man hat viel mehr Optionen aber auch viel mehr Konkurrenz. 
Damit muss man umgehen können. Leider wollen viele sich nicht umstellen, gerade ältere weigern sich, da kannste auch mit einer Wand reden.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer eine Familie hat, hat auch Rücklagen und anderes Einkommen


Das ist doch albern. Das hört sich ja an als wäre Armut ein Verhütungsmittel. Man kann problemlos auch ohne Rücklagen Kinder zeugen 
Das ist für jemanden mit Hartz 4 auch nicht schwerer als für Elon Musk und Co.


----------



## Poulton (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wer eine Familie hat, hat auch Rücklagen und anderes Einkommen, das allein macht es wesentlich einfacher sich auf dem Arbeitsmarkt zu positionieren.


Bundesagentur fuer Arbeit: Fast zwei Millionen Kinder sind auf Hartz IV angewiesen | ZEIT ONLINE
Alleinerziehende in Deutschland - Wenn die Armut droht
Kinderarmut in Deutschland: Alles, was du darueber wissen musst



> Wer ein Haus hat, hat auch entsprechende Rücklagen


Nein, hat man nichts zwangsläufig. Man sollte bei einem Haus von der Vorstellung weggehen, dass es irgendein Prunkpalast ist, sondern eher davon ausgehen, dass es z.B. ein Siedlungshäuschen aus den 20er oder 50er Jahren ist. Also das berühmte Beispiel von der Oma ihr klein Häuschen.



> Wirkliches Vermögen was man für Durststrecken nutzen kann haben viele irgendwie nicht mehr und wollen auch nichts zurücklegen.


Der Reichtum des einen ist auch immer die Armut des anderen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wirkliches Vermögen was man für Durststrecken  nutzen kann haben viele irgendwie nicht mehr und wollen auch nichts  zurücklegen.


Soziale Mobilitaet - Wer unten ist,  bleibt unten - Wirtschaft - Sueddeutsche.de
OECD-Studie zur sozialen Mobilitaet und Ungleichheit


----------



## cryon1c (4. Juli 2019)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist doch albern. Das hört sich ja an als wäre Armut ein Verhütungsmittel. Man kann problemlos auch ohne Rücklagen Kinder zeugen
> Das ist für jemanden mit Hartz 4 auch nicht schwerer als für Elon Musk und Co.



Klar kann man, aber jeder der halbwegs was im Kopf hat, will seinen Kindern auch was bieten. Übrigens ist Familie gründen nicht gleich mit Kindern verbunden, wenn ich heirate hab ich auch ne Familie gegründet, auch wenn ich mir einen Hund statt eines Kindes zulege...
Vor 20-30 Jahren hat man nicht so hart nachgedacht, da war es einfacher, man hatte weniger Sorgen. Aktuell weiß man aber ganz genau was man an Geld braucht um eine Familie mit XYZ Personen durchzubringen. 
Nur weil man Kinder zeugen kann, heißt das ja nicht das man es soll. Und diese Kultur wo die junge Generation für die alte sorgt gibt es hier nicht wirklich, das zieht also nicht. 
Die Geburtenrate hat sich auch entsprechend angepasst, aber es ist noch nicht bei allen im Kopf angekommen, was man braucht um Kinden anzuschaffen. Abgesehen von den funktionierenden Organen für Reproduktion versteht sich.


----------



## Kontinuum (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn die besagte Kanzlei nur international arbeiten würde und der Kundenstamm EU-weit oder auf der ganzen Welt verteilt wäre, würde man das ganz anders sehen.



Der Gedanke ist ähnlich absurd wie ein Verkäufer von Hochseeluxusyachten im Erzgebirge, bedenkt man allein die Unterschiede, wie Gerichte alleine innerhalb Deutschlands Sachverhalte handhaben. 

Und Menschen haben eine Sozialisierung, die sich idR. mit zunehmendem Alter auch immer stärker lokal orientiert. Und dies ist in jüngeren Generationen eher noch stärker als denn schwächer ausgeprägt, Stichwort höherer Individualitätsdrang. Auch Highperformer streben heutzutage außerdem zunehmend mehr als nur die Arbeit an - einerseits weil es dem Networking enorm hilft, andererseits ist es gesellschaftlich heute weniger verständlich zu machen, nur für die Arbeit zu leben. Es wirkt schlicht befremdlich, ja gar abschreckend, da es meist mindestens unterbewusst gleichbedeutend mit dem auch nur theoretischen Fehlen einer gemeinsamen Basis gleichsetzbar ist.

Es wirkt außerdem ziemlich absurd, dass du meinst, dass sich jede geistige Tätigkeit international ausrichten und per Skype erledigt werden kann. Der Gedanke an sich ist auf dem ersten Blick sinnvoll - aber warum wohl gehen Menschen zunehmend von dem rein digitalen workplace weg? Weil die Menschen dabei einfach viel weniger produktiv sind. Es gibt mehr Missverständnisse in der Kommunikation, einen höheren Krankenstand, höhere Distanz zwischen den Mitarbeitern schafft wiederum weniger Corporate Identity und und und... es ist nicht so, dass diese Wirkungen nicht erforscht sind und Unternehmen da nicht die letzten Jahre in Massen krachend den Rückwärtsgang eingelegt haben.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und davon gibt es immer mehr. Immer mehr Stellen sind vom Ort unabhängig, flexibel was Zeitzonen angeht usw. Und die werden ausgelagert. Selbst ein ganzes Callcenter lagern die Firmen mittlerweile aus. Warum? Na weil das halt Sinn macht, betriebswirtschaftlich. Und sehr viele Leute sind mittlerweile zum Umzug bereit. Gerade jüngere Leute die eine steile Karriere hinlegen, sind oft flexibel was ihren Wohnort angeht.



Du, ich rede hier nicht von Callcentern, die du problemlos irgendwo in die Pampa knallen kannst und welche eine bestenfalls rudimentäre Infrastruktur benötigen. Und mit einem Callcenter lockt man exakt niemanden, sondern bietet Standardleistungen nahe am Mindestlohn in einem hochgradig kompetitiven Markt. Man kann über Skype eine Klitsche von vielleicht 30 Personen international managen, letztlich aber ist jedes Unternehmen über 50 Mann ohne festen Standort und Stammpersonal eines: ineffizient. Jeder, der schon mal ein Skypemeeting mit >5 Personen gleichzeitig hatte, der weiß auf Anhieb, was ich meine. Das geht maximal mit der Managementebene, mit allem darunter geht das einfach nur kolossal schief, wenn es nicht gerade um Ankündigungen oder sonstige one-way-Kommunikation geht, bei der keine Debatte erforderlich ist.

Weiter sucht man erstens "junge Leute mit steilem Karrierewunsch" eine ganze(!) Weile, wenn die auch noch was drauf haben sollen und nicht lediglich der Sprössling des hohen Vaters ist, der seine eigenen Karriererfahrungen im Zuge einer späten Midlifekrise auf den Nachwuchs projiziert. Zweitens wollen auch die es irgendwann etwas ruhiger angehen lassen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Man sollte sich halt in allen Bereichen umsehen, nicht nur in dem, wo man selbst arbeitet. Vor allem sollte man nicht warten bis einem die Realität in den Hintern beißt.



Ja, was kann dir jemand mit >15 Jahren Erfahrung in der Unternehmensberatung in verschiedensten Branchen und Arbeitsfeldern schon von alltäglicher Unternehmensführung, strategischen & operativen Unternehmensentscheidungen sowie deren Entscheidungsgrundlagen vermitteln. 

Mehr als dir zu sagen, dass deine Vorstellungen jedes Unternehmen einer gewissen Größe hierzulande schnell und radikal in die Ineffizienz treiben würde, kann und werde auch ich an der Stelle nicht machen.


Schönes Wochenende an der Stelle, auf mich wartet ein Wochenende am Cospudener See in der Heimat.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Klar kann man, aber jeder der halbwegs was im Kopf hat, will seinen Kindern auch was bieten.


Du weißt aber schon das man Kinder auch ungeplant bekommen kann oder? Das läuft nicht wie bei einer Amazon Bestellung.
Und wie du sagtest, man will den Kindern auch was bieten. Deshalb hatte mein Vater beispielsweise auch zwei Jobs, anstatt auf seine Work-Life Balance zu achten.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juli 2019)

Das betrifft meist Unternehmen die nicht rein online arbeiten. 
Wir haben auch ein Office, ungefähr die Hälfte der Mitarbeiter ist lokal, kann aber auch daheim arbeiten. Der Rest ist auf der ganzen Welt verteilt. 
Nicht jedes Unternehmen ist ein lokales Monster, viele Unternehmen haben sich rein digital entwickelt und brauchen vor Ort einfach kein Office. 
Kommunikation findet durchgehend online statt, auch innerhalb vom Office - weil ansonsten jeder der remote arbeitet ausgeschlossen wird. Und jeder hat seine Aufgaben. Funktioniert alles auch recht problemlos.

Unser Unternehmen könnte an einem Standort nicht so funktionieren wie es aktuell tut. Wir müssten Leute zu Events einfliegen - so haben wir Leute vor Ort die sich lokal auskennen, die Sprachen sprechen und sehr viel machen können was Ausländer nicht schaffen (oder mit gewaltigem Mehraufwand) wenn sie kurz auf Messen fliegen.
Dazu betreut man Kunden weltweit. Es sind nicht irre viele Kunden, aber doch eine beachtliche Masse und alle diese Kunden arbeiten ebenfalls online und NUR online. Für sie ist digitale Kommunikation so normal wie für "normale" Leute hier die Raucherpause und mit Kollegen quatschen.
Wir müssen etliche Sprachen abdecken und etliche Zeitzonen, wie soll das bei einem Standort gehen? So können die Leute bequem in der Zeitzone der Kunden sich mit den besagten Kunden in ihrer Sprache unterhalten, Firmenintern ist englisch die Hauptsprache. Es ist kompletter Wahnsinn die Leute mit mehreren Sprachen und entsprechenden Skills an einem Ort zu suchen, selbst wenn es ein recht beliebter IT-"Knotenpunkt" ist. Bis du sie da findest oder dahin bringst, vergeht zu viel Zeit und dann bleiben noch die üblichen Probleme mit Zeitzonen, wie soll jemand der spanisch spricht die Mexikaner betreuen wenn der in Israel ist? Würde nur nachts gehen, das ist quatsch. 
Zumal wir stark auf regionale Eigenheiten angewiesen sind. Eine Sache ist es, jemanden vor Ort zu haben der Gesetze, Kultur und regionale Eigenheiten kennt und andere Sache ist es von einem anderen Teil der Erde in der Region was bewegen zu wollen. 
Und wir haben Glück das die Abteilungsleiter bei uns sehr gut sind. Dadurch das jeder gelernt hat, selbstständig zu arbeiten, schaffen es die Abteilungen ohne Probleme zu funktionieren, sowohl intern als auch übergreifend.
Und ja, Google Hangouts mit bis zu 40 Leuten haben wir regelmäßig. 

Mag sein das so was eine Ausnahme ist, weil das gesamte Arbeitsumfeld rein digital ist (abgesehen von Events wo man die Leute trifft, aber da geht es mehr um zusammen feiern, trinken und connections - nicht wirklich um produktive Details die man nach dem Event eh verpeilt). Aber dieses Umfeld brummt wie bekloppt. Und die vernünftigen Löhne die hier bezahlt werden, sorgen dafür das Leute sich auch motiviert fühlen zu arbeiten. 
Es würde nicht mit jedem Unternehmen klappen. Aber etwas was nur digital existiert, als Service & Management mit einer recht einfachen Infrastruktur dahinter, so was funktioniert ohne Probleme. 
Würdest du bei uns als Unternehmensberater einfach nur eine Einsicht in den Kundenstamm und die Verteilung auf die verschiedenen Regionen haben, würdest du verstehen warum Mitarbeiter an "Schwerpunkten" in diversen Regionen extrem wichtig sind. Vor allem weil wir uns schwer tun, die Regionen zu erreichen wo wir eben keine Mitarbeiter haben. z.B. ignorieren wir RU/CIS Events aktuell, obwohl wir hinfliegen könnten, weil bei uns nur 2 Personen russisch sprechen (naja n paar Developer auch, aber die gehen nicht auf Events, wir brauchen die online um die Infrastruktur zu halten, wäre doof wenn sie unterwegs wären wenn da was passiert, und passiert öfters, allein Cloudflare in letzter Zeit hat ordentlich Chaos angerichtet). Und beide Personen befinden sich sehr weit weg von der RU/CIS Region. Bedenke also Unternehmen die rein mit dem Ziel erschaffen wurden, weltweit und rein digital zu arbeiten. 

Und auch große Unternehmen wie Facebook, Amazon, Google, Microsoft usw. setzen auf Remote - weil es mehr Flexibilität bietet und so Personal zu bekommen ist, welches man sonst an schweineteure Orte verfrachten müsste wie Silicon Valley, London, Dublin und in andere überfüllte Städte. Dabei geht es da oft nicht nur ums Geld (die Leute bekommen genug Geld um sich auch an teuren Orten ein angenehmes Leben zu leisten). Es geht oft um Lebensqualität, um viele andere Sachen die da dran hängen und auch an der Tatsache das nicht jeder in einer überfüllten, dreckigen und lauten Stadt leben will oder gar pendeln will. Die Leute die dort eingestellt werden, werden teils über Headhunter gesucht und sind schwer zu überzeugen, weil sie freie Wahl haben wo sie arbeiten wollen - es gibt für sie richtig viele offene Türen und entsprechend haben diese Leute einen Hebel beim Bewerbungsgespräch - das und das will ich, sie wissen das die Konkurrenz mich heute noch einstellen wird wenn ich zu denen gehe.


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (5. Juli 2019)

*So viel Miete zahlen Sie beim Discounter*

Jetzt bauen diese dreckigen Kapitalistenschweine, die armen Menschen den  Kauf günstiger Nahrungsmittel ermöglichen, auch noch günstige Wohnungen  für ihre Kundschaft - da muss der Staat schnellstens eingreifen und  diesen Ausbeutern das Handwerk legen! Wo kommen wir denn bitte hin, wenn  der Markt das regelt? Enteignung sofort!


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2019)

So viele werden das nicht werden. Die üblichen Dachkonstruktionen von Discountern sind absolut instabil, dass es nicht möglich ist dort was drauf zu setzen ohne das ganze Dach zu entfernen.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juli 2019)

Colonel Faulkner schrieb:


> *So viel Miete zahlen Sie beim Discounter*
> 
> Jetzt bauen diese dreckigen Kapitalistenschweine, die armen Menschen den  Kauf günstiger Nahrungsmittel ermöglichen, auch noch günstige Wohnungen  für ihre Kundschaft - da muss der Staat schnellstens eingreifen und  diesen Ausbeutern das Handwerk legen! Wo kommen wir denn bitte hin, wenn  der Markt das regelt? Enteignung sofort!



Da ich kann ich nur zustimmen.


----------



## RyzA (5. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das hat weniger mit Gewerkschaften zu tun. Die Rechte beziehen sich überwiegend auf einzelne Personen. Verstöße gegen Arbeitszeiten usw.
> Ich sagte bereits, wer sich ausbeuten oder versklaven lässt, ist hier selbst schuld. Wer Angst hat, wird auch ausgebeutet. Die aktuelle Gesellschaft erwartet funktionierende Menschen mit Rückgrat. Klingt hart? Ist es auch. War aber schon immer so, nur das es globaler geworden ist. Man hat viel mehr Optionen aber auch viel mehr Konkurrenz.
> Damit muss man umgehen können. Leider wollen viele sich nicht umstellen, gerade ältere weigern sich, da kannste auch mit einer Wand reden.


Das hat schon mit Gewerkschaften zu tun. Solche Firmen haben nicht mal einen Betriebsrat.
Und wie soll man da seine Rechte durchsetzen?
Wenn man sich dort aufbäumt  hat man auch direkt verschissen.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juli 2019)

Headcrash schrieb:


> Das hat schon mit Gewerkschaften zu tun. Solche Firmen haben nicht mal einen Betriebsrat.
> Und wie soll man da seine Rechte durchsetzen?
> Wenn man sich dort aufbäumt  hat man auch direkt verschissen.



Für die, die unter einem Stein leben - man kann sich sogar seine Rechte erklagen hier, was ein absolut normales Ding ist wenn sich zwei Parteien streiten. Und verschissen oder nicht, das Arbeitsklima wird sowieso unerträglich sein, bei solchen Firmen heißt es meisten - sich das einklagen was einem zusteht, da noch einige Kontrolleure zu schicken um den Chef mal zu ärgern (Lebensmittelkontrolleure oder Finanzamt/Zoll, geht immer was) und man selbst wechselt den Arbeitsplatz, bekommt aber noch eine dicke Entschädigungszahlung oben drauf. 
Die Leute die ihren Gartenzaun bis aufs Blut verteidigen würden wenn dieser schief steht, haben unbegründete Angst vor dem Arbeitgeber. Hier läuft was falsch


----------



## Poulton (5. Juli 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So viele werden das nicht werden. Die üblichen Dachkonstruktionen von Discountern sind absolut instabil, dass es nicht möglich ist dort was drauf zu setzen ohne das ganze Dach zu entfernen.


Man sollte auch den Artikel lesen:


> Dass Aldi neue Läden verstärkt in Wohnhäuser integriert, statt weiter  auf die typischen flachen Märkte zu setzen, dürfte an Beschränkungen des  Baurechts liegen, die die Ansiedlung neuer Läden schwierig machen.  Damit neue Handelsflächen genehmigt werden, sollen die Unternehmen dazu  beitragen, Wohnraum zu schaffen.


Es geht schlicht und ergreifend das Bauland aus bzw. man kann damit nicht weiter nach dem Grundsatz "_man hat es ja, wächst ja nach und ist definitiv nicht endlich_" rumferkeln wie bisher.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Juli 2019)

Ich kenne den Artikel schon seit Monaten Pulli. Meine Intention war es einigen Hoffnungen Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Für die, die unter einem Stein leben - man kann sich sogar seine Rechte erklagen hier, was ein absolut normales Ding ist wenn sich zwei Parteien streiten. Und verschissen oder nicht, das Arbeitsklima wird sowieso unerträglich sein, bei solchen Firmen heißt es meisten - sich das einklagen was einem zusteht, da noch einige Kontrolleure zu schicken um den Chef mal zu ärgern (Lebensmittelkontrolleure oder Finanzamt/Zoll, geht immer was) und man selbst wechselt den Arbeitsplatz, bekommt aber noch eine dicke Entschädigungszahlung oben drauf.
> Die Leute die ihren Gartenzaun bis aufs Blut verteidigen würden wenn dieser schief steht, haben unbegründete Angst vor dem Arbeitgeber. Hier läuft was falsch





*Mondays For Economy / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:11min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=vXo5EG5HS5w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## cryon1c (5. Juli 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Mondays For Economy / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:11min*
> (Quelle: Youtube)
> 
> 
> ...



Lustiges Video. Gerade angesichts der Fortschritte die wir hier beim Klimawandel erreichen (was natürlich nicht genug ist, aber immer noch besser als in vielen anderen Ländern).

Zurück zum Thema:
LWB beginnt Bau von 557 Sozialwohnungen

LWB, der Saftladen hier, baut mal wieder. 
Ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, nur sind deren Bestandsimmobilien im gruseligen Zustand, da wird nichts investiert bis die Buden zu Bruchbuden werden und selbst dann wird das nötigste gemacht damit das Haus nicht zusammenkracht. Ausgefallene Aufzüge sind an der Tagesordnung, die Häuser sehen aus wie nach einem Weltkrieg. Da geht es ja nicht mal um modernisieren, einfache Instandhaltung wird so lange rausgezögert wie es geht. 
Handwerker bekommt man bei LWB auch nur nach etlichen Tagen zu sehen nach dem man angerufen hat. 
Aber generell wird gebaut. 557 Wohnungen, da kommen locker über 1000 Leute unter. Für eine Stadt mit ~600.000 Einwohnern auch nicht verkehrt.  Das sie übrigens auf 15 Jahre festgesetzt sind, finde ich nicht verkehrt - bis dahin sollte eh mehr als genug Wohnraum bereit stehen damit das nicht mehr nötig ist.


----------



## iGameKudan (6. Juli 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ist ja an sich nicht schlecht, nur sind deren Bestandsimmobilien im gruseligen Zustand, da wird nichts investiert bis die Buden zu Bruchbuden werden und selbst dann wird das nötigste gemacht damit das Haus nicht zusammenkracht. Ausgefallene Aufzüge sind an der Tagesordnung, die Häuser sehen aus wie nach einem Weltkrieg. Da geht es ja nicht mal um modernisieren, einfache Instandhaltung wird so lange rausgezögert wie es geht.
> Handwerker bekommt man bei LWB auch nur nach etlichen Tagen zu sehen nach dem man angerufen hat.


Komisch. So machen sich hier in Berlin die großen privaten Vermieter bemerkbar... Damit die Mieter verekelt werden, die Wohnung luxussaniert werden kann und fürs Dreifache wieder vermietet/verkauft wird. 
Die Wohnungsbaugenossenschaften bzw. städtischen Wohnungsbaugesellschaften machen sich hingegen durch einen relativ exzellenten Zustand ihrer Wohnungen zu sehr fairen Mieten bemerkbar.

Zum Rest gibts nichts mehr zu sagen. Familien und Kinder nur noch für Reiche? Eine Heimat finden dürfen auch nur noch Reiche? Der Rest darf sich für unwürdige Löhne kaputtschuften und soll andauernd umziehen, damits Arbeit gibt? Nur damit man bezahlbaren Wohnraum findet?
Also auf gut Deutsch: Normale menschliche Dinge und soziale Eigenschaften gelten in deiner Welt nur für die wenigen Reichen und gut gebildeten (wo nicht jeder das Glück und die Kraft zu hat), während der große Rest in die Röhre guckt?

Ich hoffe, du stürzt auch mal von deinem hohen Ross - dann will ich mal sehen, ob du immernoch so leichtfertig reden kannst. Für mich lebst du in einer Filterblase der Reichen, in der der Blick aufs reale Leben der Masse verloren geht. Anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären, wie du solch teilweise... asozialen Stuss von dir geben kannst.


----------



## cryon1c (6. Juli 2019)

iGameKudan schrieb:


> Komisch. So machen sich hier in Berlin die großen privaten Vermieter bemerkbar... Damit die Mieter verekelt werden, die Wohnung luxussaniert werden kann und fürs Dreifache wieder vermietet/verkauft wird.
> Die Wohnungsbaugenossenschaften bzw. städtischen Wohnungsbaugesellschaften machen sich hingegen durch einen relativ exzellenten Zustand ihrer Wohnungen zu sehr fairen Mieten bemerkbar.



Hier ist es andersrum. Private Vermieter halten ihre Buden gut in Schuss, die lassen die Wohnungen nicht zu Bruchbuden werden bevor es da investiert wird. Es gab hier sehr viele Wohnungen die schon Bruchbuden waren aus alter Zeit, die sind mittlerweile so gut wie alle saniert. 
Bei der größten Wohnungsbaugenossenschaft hier, der LWB, sieht das anders aus. Überwiegend Platte, überwiegend in Gebieten wo keine Sau freiwillig leben will, die Häuser sehen aus wie Ruinen und sind im ähnlichen Zustand auch von innen.  Und selbst wenn die was machen, wird kurz was gemacht.
Das Haus wo ich eine Weile gewohnt habe, hat neue Gehwegplatten bekommen (sind alle wieder schief und krumm, ist wieder ein Testfeld für Federung auf meinem MTB - nicht mal ein Jahr hat das da gedauert). Eine Rampe haben die gebaut, die sieht auch gut aus, aber das Haus ist halt Schrott. Jedes Jahr wird hier gestrichen, neue Türen und eine digitale Gegensprechanlage eingebaut (ja geil in einem Haus wo überwiegend Rentner und Leute mit körperlicher Behinderung wohnen, die verstehen diese Anlage nicht oder erreichen sie nicht mal).
Aber was bringen einem frisch gestrichene Wände wenn der Rest wie nach einem Weltkrieg aussieht? 
Und die gleiche Geschichte ist in jedem Haus zu sehen was die LWB besitzt. 

Es gibt aber eine einfache Ursache dafür. Die Wohnungen der LWB befinden sind in den Randgebieten wo kein Schwein nüchtern hinfährt, vom leben rede ich nicht mal. Dort kann man die Mieten nicht hochschrauben weil sie schlicht niemand bezahlen will. 
Und das was sie aktuell bauen, wird genau denselben Effekt erreichen: Häuser für Leute die sich nichts anderes leisten wollen oder können = Ghettobildung. Und die Nachbarn hassen diese Häuser dann hinterher, weil sie in Massen folgende Bewohner versammeln: Alkoholiker, Großfamilien mit Kindern aber ohne entsprechende Mittel um diese Kinder vernünftig zu erziehen und auszustatten (ergo gammeln die Kids dann in wenigen Jahren auf den Straßen und machen Unfug) und eben alles andere was zu einem Ghetto dazugehört. Diese 557 Wohnungen sind 73% vom gesamten Bauvorhaben, es werden also ganze Wohnblöcke als soziale Wohnungen gebaut, da ist eine Ghettobildung vorprogrammiert. Quatsch mit Soße was hier gebaut wird. Das hilft nicht, es macht alles einfach nur schlimmer und spaltet die Stadt immer mehr. In Berlin hat man dieses Problem nicht so stark, vor allem hat sich da der Dreck überall verteilt, auch wohlhabende Viertel sehen aus wie Ghettos xD


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juli 2019)

Da braucht es eben genügend staatliche Unterstützung für diese Leute. 

Bildung hilft.
Weltbevoelkerungstag: Das Ende des Wachstums ist in Sicht - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Threshold (11. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da braucht es eben genügend staatliche Unterstützung für diese Leute.
> 
> Bildung hilft.
> Weltbevoelkerungstag: Das Ende des Wachstums ist in Sicht - ZDFmediathek



"Experten glauben" --- meine Fresse. Was sind das denn wieder für Experten und woran machen die das fest? Karten lesen? Knochen werfen? Kaffeesatz lesen? Glaskugel?
Und es ist auch kein Problem die Weltbevölkerung zu ernähren. Schließlich werfen wir hier in Europa eine Menge Lebensmittel weg. Dazu kippen wir uns inzwischen Getreide in den Tank.
Absolut lächerlich in meinen Augen.
Wird endlich Zeit, dass der Wachstumswahn gebrochen wird und wir eine Wirtschaftspolitik machen, die für den Menschen gut ist und nicht für Konzerne.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2019)

*Kartell: Wie sich Ablesedienste an Mietern bereichern / Panorama / NDR / 8:35min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=59Z8S9CnHzw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Der Markt "regelt" halt wieder mal.


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2019)

In Berlin hatte man jetzt einen Teilerfolg. Die Deutsche Wohnen hat Häuser an die Stadt abgetreten. Deutsche Wohnen zieht den Kuerzeren: Karl Marx verstaatlicht - taz.de


----------



## Sparanus (18. Juli 2019)

Kein Wort über den Preis...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Berlin hatte man jetzt einen Teilerfolg. Die Deutsche Wohnen hat Häuser an die Stadt abgetreten. Deutsche Wohnen zieht den Kuerzeren: Karl Marx verstaatlicht - taz.de



Die haben gar nichts abgetreten; die Stadt ist ihnen beim Kauf zuvor gekommen.


----------



## DKK007 (31. Juli 2019)

Es wird jetzt mehr gegen Geldwäsche durch Immobilien gemacht. Schließlich wurden in Großstädten über 10% der Immobilien illegal erworben. Diese sollten jetzt natürlich auch beschlagnahmt werden. 
Transperancy International zu Folge fließen in Deutschland etwa ein Drittel der illegalen Geldströme in Immobilien. 

Kampf gegen Geldwaesche : Damit Schwarzgeld nicht Betongold wird | tagesschau.de


----------



## Adi1 (31. Juli 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Es wird jetzt mehr gegen Geldwäsche durch Immobilien gemacht. Schließlich wurden in Großstädten über 10% der Immobilien illegal erworben. Diese sollten jetzt natürlich auch beschlagnahmt werden.
> Transperancy International zu Folge fließen in Deutschland etwa ein Drittel der illegalen Geldströme in Immobilien.
> 
> Kampf gegen Geldwaesche : Damit Schwarzgeld nicht Betongold wird | tagesschau.de



Das wird aber leider nichts bringen,

solange es keine speziellen Einsatzkräfte gibt,

welche bundesweit und auf alle Behördendaten zugreifen können.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2019)

Muss halt der Zoll mal noch ein paar Leute einstellen.
Insbesondere im Bereich Cyptowährungen und digitaler Buchhaltung wären auch IT-Forensiker wichtig. Das scheint der Zoll bisher überhaupt nicht im Blick zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2019)

*Friedhöfe verlegen - Lebende first, Tote second / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:31min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h1HXzK-mke4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Krautmausch (20. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *Friedhöfe verlegen - Lebende first, Tote second / Bohemian Browser Ballett / Funk / 1:31min*



Halte ich für falsch, denn ein gut angelegter Friedhof dient auch als grüne Lunge und Erholungsort seiner Nachbarschaft. Natürlich gibt es auch Friedhöfe, die nur aus aufgereihten Grabsteinen bestehen und ansonsten wenig Nutzen haben, aber nach der Logik, dass Friedhöfe generell im Weg sind, müsste man generell auch Parks vollbauen.


----------



## efdev (20. August 2019)

Also ich hab bisher noch keinen Friedhof gesehen den ich als Erholungsort betiteln würde


----------



## Krautmausch (20. August 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher noch keinen Friedhof gesehen den ich als Erholungsort betiteln würde



Deswegen sag ich ja, Friedhöfe müssen gut angelegt sein. Weitläufig, grün, nicht Grabstein an Grabstein wie ein Plattenbau für Tote. Natürlich strenges Hausrecht, um Ruhe für die Toten und erholungsbedürftigen Lebenden sicherzustellen. Familien mit plärrenden Bälgern oder die grillende Jugend mit scheppernden Boxen dürfen sich gern in tatsächliche Parks verpissen, dann wären sie dort auch unter sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Deswegen sag ich ja, Friedhöfe müssen gut angelegt sein. Weitläufig, grün, nicht Grabstein an Grabstein wie ein Plattenbau für Tote. Natürlich strenges Hausrecht, um Ruhe für die Toten und erholungsbedürftigen Lebenden sicherzustellen. Familien mit plärrenden Bälgern oder die grillende Jugend mit scheppernden Boxen dürfen sich gern in tatsächliche Parks verpissen, dann wären sie dort auch unter sich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unter sich? Komm mal hier nach Leipzig in die Parks, du findest hier bei gutem Wetter keine Ecke im Park wo du nicht beschallt, angeräuchert und angeglotzt wirst. Alles voll.
Aber wir haben tatsächlich sehr gute Friedhöfe wie z.B. den Südfriedhof in Leipzig, der bleibt auch stehen.  Und alle anderen auch. 
Es gibt eine einfache Lösung für das Platzproblem - nach oben bauen. Aber hier stellen sich Leute in der Stadt quer, fast jede deutsche Großstadt hat irgendwelche dummen Regeln von wegen kein Gebäude darf höher sein als XYZ - dann wird halt teuer in die Breite gebaut  Dann müssen die Leute das auch bezahlen wenn sie keine Hochhäuser sehen wollen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Halte ich für falsch, denn ein gut angelegter Friedhof dient auch als grüne Lunge und Erholungsort seiner Nachbarschaft.


Dir ist aber schon bewusst dass das eine Satiresendung ist?



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XpqtJVwMe60

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v6nMeLKomBU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


"_Spielplatz_-_Manfred_"


----------



## Krautmausch (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Unter sich? Komm mal hier nach Leipzig in die Parks, du findest hier bei gutem Wetter keine Ecke im Park wo du nicht beschallt, angeräuchert und angeglotzt wirst. Alles voll.



Deswegen sag ich ja, dass ruheliebende Menschen Friedhöfe als Rückzugsorte brauchen!



cryon1c schrieb:


> Es gibt eine einfache Lösung für das Platzproblem - nach oben bauen. Aber hier stellen sich Leute in der Stadt quer, fast jede deutsche Großstadt hat irgendwelche dummen Regeln von wegen kein Gebäude darf höher sein als XYZ - dann wird halt teuer in die Breite gebaut  Dann müssen die Leute das auch bezahlen wenn sie keine Hochhäuser sehen wollen.



Für bisherige Verhältnisse waren europäische Städte schon immer relativ dicht bebaut. Bei den Amis zum Beispiel (mit Ausnahme von NYC) werden zwar gern ein paar hohe Prestigestifte aus Glas in die Mitte gebaut, aber nur wenige Straßenblocks davon entfernt ist alles nur noch drei Stockwerke hoch und der Rest der Stadt inkl. Vorstadtwohnviertel ergießt sich dann wie Urin in die Fläche, und letztendlich braucht eine amerikanische Stadt trotz hoher Bürotürme doppelt so viel Platz wie eine europäische Stadt mit gleicher Bevölkerungszahl, wo die Bevölkerung mehrheitlich in Wohnblocks lebt. Jetzt, wo wir in Europa an die Grenze des Praktischen kommen, was die Ausdehnung von Städten angeht, ohne die Infrastruktur vollkommen zu ruinieren, erwarte ich, dass ein Umdenken bezüglich der Höhe stattfinden wird. London wächst schon zunehmend in die Höhe, ohne wirklich den Charakter einer europäischen Stadt zu verlieren. Paris verbannt die Büroklötze einfach in ihr eigenes Viertel weit weg von historischen Kirchen und Türmen. Die Entwicklung wird vor Deutschland nicht halt machen. Frankfurt zeigt ja im Prinzip schon, dass und wie es grob gesagt geht.

Und Leipzig ist ja auch schon mit dem Westin, den Messeturm und der Rutsche "verschandelt", und da beschwert sich auch niemand. Dumm wäre nur, jetzt bei drei Stück aufzuhören. Das sind nämlich drei zu viel für ein "ungestörtes Stadtbild", aber zu wenig, um messbare Auswirkungen auf den Immobilienmarkt zu haben.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Naja die Skyline ist eh ruiniert, da kann man auch in die vollen gehen. 
Ich denke dabei auch nicht an Ami-Städte die auch irre langgezogen sind und komplett auf Autofahrer zugeschnitten sind (ausgenommen New York, aber wenn die könnten würden die auch, denen fehlt halt Platz). Ich denke da an China oder SüdKorea. Natürlich wird man hier nicht so bauen, niemand hat vor die alte Architektur abzureißen, aber so n paar Randgebiete gut anbinden (Busbahnhof, Bahnhof, 2-3 Straßenbahn-Linien) und dort einige Hochhäuser hinstecken die sowohl Büros als auch Wohnungen beinhalten. Grünau ist so ne Ecke in Leipzig, genug Platz, gut angebunden, Autobahn auch nah dran (die Autofahrer müssen sich nicht durch die Stadt schieben was sowieso die Lebensqualität steigert) und die hässlichen Platten dort kann man durch halbwegs moderne Hochhäuser ersetzen. Und dann würde das Randgebiet von der Absteige für alles was kein Geld hat zu einem nützlichen Teil der Stadt mutieren und wird vor allem die Pendler aus der Stadt fernhalten die aktuell alles verstopfen.

P.S. Ich mag die Ami-"Suburban"-Ecken, deren Randgebiete. Blöd nur das man da ohne Auto nicht leben kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dir ist aber schon bewusst dass das eine Satiresendung ist?



Ach komm, manch einer nimmt doch selbst die Artikel des Postillon "toternst".


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und dann würde das Randgebiet von der Absteige für alles was kein Geld hat zu einem nützlichen Teil der Stadt mutieren und wird vor allem die Pendler aus der Stadt fernhalten die aktuell alles verstopfen.



Ersetzten, wird nicht gehen, irgendwo müssen die Sozialwohnen auch stehen. Aber man kann natürlich noch ein paar neue Blöcke daneben setzen und sorgt so für Durchmischung. 
Wie willst du die Pendler fernhalten, wenn die am Stadtrand wohnen? Die meisten Job liegen im Zentrum.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2019)

Kennt ihr nicht das Projekt Seestadt in Wien? Sind jetzt keine Wolkenkratzer, aber sonst doch das von dem ihr redet.


----------



## DKK007 (20. August 2019)

Bundesverfassungsgericht: Mietpreisbremse mit Grundgesetz vereinbar | tagesschau.de


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ersetzten, wird nicht gehen, irgendwo müssen die Sozialwohnen auch stehen. Aber man kann natürlich noch ein paar neue Blöcke daneben setzen und sorgt so für Durchmischung.
> Wie willst du die Pendler fernhalten, wenn die am Stadtrand wohnen? Die meisten Job liegen im Zentrum.



Deswegen sage ich ja - die Jobs in die Hochhäuser am Rand verlagern. Das wird die Pendler von dem Stadtzentrum fernhalten wenn die am Stadtrand arbeiten - die umfahren die Stadt einfach und brauchen sich nicht durch die Straßen zu knödeln die noch für Pferdekutschen gedacht waren.
Die meisten Pendler gehören hier zum Büroplankton, die gehen alle gleichzeitig arbeiten, müssen nicht in der Innenstadt sitzen - deren Sitz ist sowieso egal weil alles online oder via Brief etc. erledigt wird, da gehen ja keine Kunden in die Büros. 
Aber nein, man stopft sie in die Innenstadt die weder dafür gedacht war noch entsprechend ausgebaut wurde.
Kenne einige die hier mit dem Auto herpendeln, am Stadtrand in die S-Bahn umsteigen und dann noch 1km latschen bis sie im Büro sind. Während am Stadtrand genug Platz ist (auch für Parkplätze) und sogar die Mieten wesentlich günstiger sind als in der guten Lage. 
Ich kann ja verstehen wenn Shops und Restaurants die Innenstadt lieben, aber was zum Geier hat ein Büro dort zu suchen wo keine Kunden vorbeikommen und die Lage sowieso piepegal ist?) Genau so wie es z.B. dicke Banken tun. Riesige Gebäude in der Stadt, die Kunden nur zu 10% sehen - die Räume wo eigentlich die Schalter sind und paar Berater, alles andere hat keinen Kundenkontakt und kann woanders sitzen. Aber nö, man muss das ja ins Zentrum pappen und die 500 Leute guggen zu wie sie dahin kommen - das ist doch auch Quatsch. 
Das doofe ist ja - Firmen/Gewerbe hat genug Geld um sich auch bei irren Preisen trotzdem in die Innenstadt zu schieben, man zwingt die Mitarbeiter also immer ins Zentrum zu fahren. 

In Moskau hat man das begriffen und legt alle Office-Gebäude mittlerweile in ehemalige "Schlafgebiete" ohne Industrie etc. an den Rändern der Stadt. Die Ausgaben für so eine Lage sind wesentlich geringer als die Ersparnisse UND die Tatsache das man dort Mitarbeiter findet denen man etwas weniger zahlen muss weil sie um die Ecke wohnen. Firmen mit den gleichen Posten, aber in der Innenstadt - die müssen den Mitarbeitern mehr zahlen weil sich keiner durch eine 14 Mio. Metropole schieben will und im Zentrum gibt es für die Mitarbeiter keine Wohnungen (Russland hat sehr hohe Eigentumsanteile bei Immobilien verglichen mit uns, das haut noch mal kräftig zu weil Umzug mit Eigentum nun mal nicht so einfach ist wie hier mit der Mietwohnung - Kündigen, in 3 Monaten alle Sorgen los sein).
Das wird hier auch ankommen das Geschäftsleute die halbwegs rechnen können sich nicht mehr im Zentrum ansiedeln. Dazu müssen die Leute aber auch mitmachen und sagen - nö ins Zentrum fahre ich nur dann wenn da 1,50-2€ mehr pro Stunde bezahlt wird. 
Das ist auch eine Lösung die sehr effektiv ist und keinerlei Eingriffe vom Papa Staat braucht, der Markt regelt das von allein. Angebot und Nachfrage von Mitarbeitern. Wer in Moskau Mitarbeiter im Zentrum sucht, der muss halt mehr zahlen weil der sonst keine findet - das muss hier auch so werden.

Und ja, ersetzen wird gehen. Alles was aus Tarifbindung für Sozialwohnungen rausfällt, kann ersetzt werden wenn der Profit stimmt.


----------



## Krautmausch (20. August 2019)

Ich sag mal, Büros in der Innenstadt sind nicht so das Problem, solange das Personenbeförderungskonzept passt und die Leute auch mit den Öffis oder dem Fahrrad zufriedenstellend auf Arbeit kommen. Ein solches Verkehrskonzept für Innenstädte sollte sowieso erstrebenswert sein. Und mit Arbeitsstellen in der Innenstadt steigt ja auch der Personenverkehr und damit die Geschäftigkeit der Innenstadt. Wenn die Menschen sowohl außerhalb leben als auch außerhalb arbeiten, können sich Geschäfte in der Innenstadt nicht mehr halten und sterben aus. Wir können Innenstädte nicht wie Museen behandeln. Letztendlich wichtig ist natürlich eine gute Durchmischung von Städten. Idealerweise gibt es überall in der Stadt Gelegenheiten sowohl zum Wohnen, als auch zum Arbeiten und zum Einkaufen, im Kern wie am Rand. So schafft man lebendige, laufbare Umgebungen. Die Japaner mischen in den Vorstädten sogar noch Reisfelder mit unter den ohnehin schon wilden Mix aus Wohnhäusern, Bürogebäuden, Werkstätten und Geschäften.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Nuja unsere Innenstädte sind meist gut erhalten und da kannste nix durchmischen. Es sind alte Gebäude und eine alte Infrastruktur die weder gut für die Öffis ist noch für den Radverkehr etc. Die Radwege hier erinnern an Trampelpfade, mit nem MTB und 780er Lenker fühle ich mich teils zu breit dafür. Überholen ist nicht. Und die Stadt dazu zwingen, die rechte Spur als Radfahrspur festzulegen (ink. Parkplätze entfernen und keinen Bullshit wie Ladezonen zu installieren die eh zugeparkt werden) - das hat bislang nicht geklappt, nicht mal auf Strecken wo mehrere Radfahrer pro Jahr umkommen.
So viel dazu. Wenn das schon nicht geht, was willste dann noch erwarten.

Und unsere Innenstädte sollten mehr als Freizeitangebot, Shopping-Meile und Touristengebiet betrachtet werden, weniger für vernünftiges Arbeiten oder andere wichtige Sachen gedacht. Weil man halt nur sehr zäh dahinkommt, nicht pünktlich und es ist eh alles auf Freizeit ausgelegt.
Die Shops tun mir übrigens gar nicht leid. Die bieten nichts an, alles muss ich mir bestellen, da sollten die sich nicht wundern wenn alles vor die Hunde geht - selbst schuld.
Nur ein paar Klamottenläden sind interessant, wobei die auch überall in der Stadt erfolgreich währen (das meiste geht bei denen sowieso online).
Wir werden hier keine Durchmischung wie in Tokyo haben wenn wir nicht die alten Gebäude abreißen. Und das wird hier nie passieren.
Also ab in die Randgebiete mit dem neuen Zeugs.


----------



## Krautmausch (20. August 2019)

Mit Verlaub - wat ne Grütze. Natürlich geht in unseren Innenstädten Durchmischung. Die Geschäftsflächen in den Erdgeschossen sind schon vorhanden, und der einzige Unterschied zwischen Büros und Wohnungen sind die Herren- und Damentoiletten. Man kann mit einem Großteil der Gebäude einen Großteil der Bedürfnisse befriedigen. Dafür müssen keine Büroklötze oder Einfamilienwüsten aufs Feld gebaut werden. Damit will ich nicht dementieren, dass es in Städten allgemein an bezahlbarem Raum mangelt, sondern nur argumentieren, dass Gebäude meist nicht zweckbestimmt gebaut sind und beliebig genutzt werden können.

Und der Grund, warum man in der Stadt nur zäh vorankommt, ist, dass Hinz und Kunz fast ausschließlich mit dem Auto rein, durch und raus rammeln. Wenn die Öffis am Autoverkehr scheitern, muss man eben solange Politik machen und umbauen, bis die Autos an den Öffis scheitern. Kopenhagen ist architektonisch auch bloß eine Stadt, und trotzdem wird dort zu 45% Fahrrad gefahren, weil seit den Siebzigern die Stadtplanung ein Auge darauf hat. Davon, dass man noch mehr Scheiß in Randlage pflastert und die Innenstadt wie ein Ausflugsziel behandelt, wird es definitiv nicht besser.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja unsere Innenstädte sind meist gut erhalten und da kannste nix durchmischen. Es sind alte Gebäude und eine alte Infrastruktur die weder gut für die Öffis ist noch für den Radverkehr etc. Die Radwege hier erinnern an Trampelpfade, mit nem MTB und 780er Lenker fühle ich mich teils zu breit dafür. Überholen ist nicht.


Wieviele Innenstädte hast du in deinem Leben schon gesehen, dass du solche Töne spucken kannst? Um Erfurt als Beispiel zu bringen: Der Anger ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für sämtliche Straßenbahnen und eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle weiter, also nichtmal einen halben Kilometer, hat man gleich den Hauptbahnof und den Busbahnhof - auch noch im Innenstadtbereich.


----------



## Sparanus (20. August 2019)

Also im Bezug auf die Radwege hat er Recht und wenn es welche gibt werden die von Autofahrern konsequent ignoriert


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub - wat ne Grütze. Natürlich geht in unseren Innenstädten Durchmischung. Die Geschäftsflächen in den Erdgeschossen sind schon vorhanden, und der einzige Unterschied zwischen Büros und Wohnungen sind die Herren- und Damentoiletten. Man kann mit einem Großteil der Gebäude einen Großteil der Bedürfnisse befriedigen. Dafür müssen keine Büroklötze oder Einfamilienwüsten aufs Feld gebaut werden. Damit will ich nicht dementieren, dass es in Städten allgemein an bezahlbarem Raum mangelt, sondern nur argumentieren, dass Gebäude meist nicht zweckbestimmt gebaut sind und beliebig genutzt werden können.
> 
> Und der Grund, warum man in der Stadt nur zäh vorankommt, ist, dass Hinz und Kunz fast ausschließlich mit dem Auto rein, durch und raus rammeln. Wenn die Öffis am Autoverkehr scheitern, muss man eben solange Politik machen und umbauen, bis die Autos an den Öffis scheitern. Kopenhagen ist architektonisch auch bloß eine Stadt, und trotzdem wird dort zu 45% Fahrrad gefahren, weil seit den Siebzigern die Stadtplanung ein Auge darauf hat. Davon, dass man noch mehr Scheiß in Randlage pflastert und die Innenstadt wie ein Ausflugsziel behandelt, wird es definitiv nicht besser.



Interessante Läden wie IKEA für diverses Gerümpel, Baumärkte um dieses Gerümpel aufzubauen und Fahrradläden etc. gibt es in der Innenstadt nicht. Grünanlagen gibt es in der Innenstadt auch kaum noch. Es gibt nur Büroflächen und teure riesige Wohnungen. Und Shops und Fressmeilen für den Touri etc. - nix wirklich besonderes. Nachtleben im Zentrum? Nicht wirklich vorhanden, alle Clubs etc. werden regelrecht ausradiert. Von welcher Durchmischung reden wir da also? Wohnanlagen mit wahlweise Fressbude oder Laden unten ist keine Durchmischung, egal wie viele Büros man da reinsteckt. 

Und Kopenhagen oder Amsterdam mit unseren Städten vergleichen - das wird nichts. Hat einen einfachen Grund - der Deutsche lässt seine Karre niemals stehen. Da kannste dich als Politiker auf den Kopf stellen und mit den Ohren wackeln - das wird nicht passieren. Den Spruch "Was dem Ami seine Knarre, ist dem Deutschen seine Karre" gibt es nicht umsonst. 
Dazu werden hier die Städte nicht umgebaut.
Das muss anders funktionieren - die Deutschen müssen erstmal lernen die Autos stehen zu lassen und den vorhandenen ÖPNV sowie Fahrräder etc. nutzen, erst dann wird der ÖPNV und die Radwege blah besser. 
Städte wie Amsterdam haben 40 Jahre gebraucht um so zu werden wie sie sind, wir werden 100 brauchen. 

Wir haben unseren eigenen Weg, aber globale Trends werden auch hier ankommen. Mal sehen was rauskommt, aber künstliche Verbote und Beschränkungen überall behindern die Entwicklung mehr als sie helfen.


----------



## Poulton (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Interessante Läden wie IKEA für diverses  Gerümpel, Baumärkte um dieses Gerümpel aufzubauen und Fahrradläden etc.  gibt es in der Innenstadt nicht.


Und die Haut ist kein Organ...  Ikea wird man Aufgrund der Größe in keiner Innenstadt unterkriegen können, Fahrradläden gibt es in Erfurt im Innenstadtbereich mindestens 3, ebenso Radboxen und beim Hbf das "Radhaus", Grünanlagen fällt mir spontan das Venedig und der Brühler Garten ein, Baumarkt in Form von Obi ist durch zwei Buslinien vom Hbf aus innerhalb von 5 Minuten erreichbar. Radfahrverbote kenne ich nur zwei: Eines 24/7 in der Bahnhofsunterführung und eines von 9 bis 18:30 Uhr von Montag bis Freitag auf dem Anger.
Hör also auf die zwei bis drei Städte die du in deinem Leben gesehen hast,  für allgemeingültig zu erklären. Aber so kennt man Leisure Suit  cryon1c...


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wieviele Innenstädte hast du in deinem Leben schon gesehen, dass du solche Töne spucken kannst? Um Erfurt als Beispiel zu bringen: Der Anger ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt für sämtliche Straßenbahnen und eine Straßenbahnhaltestelle weiter, also nichtmal einen halben Kilometer, hat man gleich den Hauptbahnof und den Busbahnhof - auch noch im Innenstadtbereich.



Mehr als genug. Russland hat 9 Bahnhöfe in Moskau, die nach den umliegenden Städten benannt sind. Viel Spaß da durchzukommen. 
Chemnitz hatte locker 2,5km zwischen Hauptbahnhof und Zentralhaltestelle, hast also mindestens 10min gebraucht um da umzusteigen. Lecker.
Leipzig hat den Hauptbahnhof praktisch, das ist besser, aber so wie die DB und LVB fahren, kommst du NICHT pünktlich an. Gebaut wird viel, verbessert - kaum was. 
Radwege sind schmal, zugeparkt oder schlicht kaputt. Jeden Monat gibt es Unfälle mit schwer verletzten oder getöteten Radfahrern aus der Stadt - rate mal wie geil sich das auf die Bereitschaft auswirkt auf das Rad zu steigen wenn da wieder jemand plattgefahren wurde? 
E-Scooter gibt es hier noch keine zum ausleihen, wenn die eintreffen, gibt es mehr tote und viel mehr verletzte. 

Klar ist hier ein Baumarkt hinter dem Hautbahnhof und n paar Fahrradläden, nur ist die Auswahl mies und die überlegen auch abzuwandern - deren Filialen in Randgebieten sind wesentlich besser.

Ich kenne wesentlich mehr Städte als du denkst. Das historische St. Petersburg in Russland ist was ganz anderes als Moskau, die erhalten die Architektur dort und Straßen sind dort wesentlich schmaler etc. Radfahren ist dort reiner Selbstmord - von kaputten Straßen über Barbaren am Steuer bis hin zum nassen Wetter mit Pflasterstein wo man sich in jeder Kurve auf die Fresse legt einfach weil 0 Grip da ist. 
Ich kenne auch kleinere Städte in Russland - Tver, N. Novgorod etc. - alles was mit Leipzig verglichen werden könnte, nicht mit Berlin. Auch dort ist alles dasselbe. 
Ich kenne auch Städte wie Tschimkent, Almaty und Astana in Kazachstan (kennt hier keine Sau, gibt auch keine Nachrichten von dort). Reich, prunkvoll, aber ungeeignet zum leben. 
Aber auch Seoul oder Tokyo sind nicht unbekannt.
Was viele über Seoul nicht wissen - die Stadt ist übel vermüllt. Die Autofahrer hupen bei jeder Gelegenheit. Leben dort ist nicht billig und die Stadt ist mehr als riesig. Dort spielt sich alles in den jeweiligen Gebieten ab, quer durch die Stadt eiern - das macht keiner freiwillig, da biste Stunden unterwegs egal womit. Das passiert wenn das halbe Land in einer Stadt lebt. Kann uns hier nicht passieren. Aber einiges können wir von denen lernen - wie man schnell die Infrastruktur hochzimmert, die Immobilien hochzieht und wie man NICHT die Straßen baut (an vielen Ecken sind etliche Spuren in jede Richtung die leergefegt sind - viel zu dick geplant) und wie man sich nicht totarbeitet (wobei das eher in Japan passiert). 

Ich bin öfter mal unterwegs, das nächste Ziel ist Madeira z.B. Erstmal Urlaub 
Ihr kennt mich gar nicht. Ich hab mehr gesehen als viele hier, spreche 3 Sprachen und dank Home Office komme ich auch rum ohne dafür Urlaub beantragen zu müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Interessante Läden wie IKEA für diverses Gerümpel, Baumärkte um dieses Gerümpel aufzubauen und Fahrradläden etc. gibt es in der Innenstadt nicht.



Keine Ahnung in welchen presowjetischen Plattenbausiedlung von Innenstadt du wohnst, aber es ist völliger Blödsinn das es in deutschen Innenstädten keine Fahrradläden, Nachtclubs, Baumärkte, Möbelhäuser, usw. geben würde, da irgendwas ausradiert wird. 
Das angebrachte mag vieleicht vereinzelt für Kleinstädte, Strukturbedingt, mal zutreffen, aber in größeren Innenstädten, die meist durch die Zerstörungen des Zweiten Weltkriegs genug freien  Bauraum im Innenstadtbereich aufwiesen gilt es eben definitiv nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung in welchen presowjetischen Plattenbausiedlung von Innenstadt du wohnst, aber es ist völliger Blödsinn das es in deutschen Innenstädten keine Fahrradläden, Nachtclubs, Baumärkte, Möbelhäuser, usw. geben würde, da irgendwas ausradiert wird.
> Das angebrachte mag vieleicht vereinzelt für Kleinstädte, Strukturbedingt, mal zutreffen, aber in größeren Innenstädten, die meist durch die Zerstörungen des Zweiten Weltkriegs genug freien  Bauraum im Innenstadtbereich aufwiesen gilt es eben definitiv nicht.



Nicht alles ist Berlin oder Dresden was zerbombt wurde. Leipzig sieht verdammt gut aus, hier ist nicht wirklich viel Platz wo du was machen kannst.
Abgesehen davon wird oft genug die Architektur angepasst und nicht einfach neumodischer Kram dazwischengebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. August 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher noch keinen Friedhof gesehen den ich als Erholungsort betiteln würde



Alles eine Frage der Einstellung. Im 19. Jhd. dienten Grabplatten als Unterlage für Familienpickniks.




Krautmausch schrieb:


> Für bisherige Verhältnisse waren europäische Städte schon immer relativ dicht bebaut. Bei den Amis zum Beispiel...



Die USA haben fast viermal soviel Platz pro Einwohner wie die EU und achtmal so viel wie Deutschland. Das hat nichts mit Baustil zu tun, die haben das was wir Stadt nennen einfach samt der Bewoner rausgeschnitten.




DKK007 schrieb:


> Wie willst du die Pendler fernhalten, wenn die am Stadtrand wohnen? Die meisten Job liegen im Zentrum.



Letzteres ist das Problem. Deutsche Stadtplaner denken irgendwie immer in "Zentrum" und "Rand", dabei sind das total relative Begriffe, die von der Größe der Stadt abhängen. Menschen haben aber einen fixen Aktionsradius und alles, was mehr als maximal ~5 km Luftlinie entfernt ist, zählt nicht mehr zum Nahbereich. Wenn die Entfernung zwischen Zentrum und Rand größer ist, dann kann man eben nicht mehr diese beiden Teile miteinander interagieren lassen, sondern braucht eine komplexere Verteilung. Idealerweise schon deutlich früher, damit auch bei schlechtem Wetter/Gesundheitszustand kein Auto als nötig erachtet wird.
In Berlin funktioniert das leidlich aus historischen Gründen, weil die Kerne der Vorgängersiedlungen noch aktiv sind und "ein Zentrum" durch die Teilung verhindert wurde; im Ruhrgebiet klappt es halbwegs (aber mit noch schlechterem ÖPNV), weil diese Metropole offiziell in mehrere Städte aufgeteilt ist, die jeder ihr eigenes Zentrum haben wollen. Aber in München ist es eine einzige Katatstrophe, weil da genau dieses Zentrum-vs.-Rand-Geplänkel herrscht. In Stuttgart afaik auch und Frankfurt hat auch längst eine Größe erreicht, wo man nicht mehr mit einem Zentrum auskommt.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Also im Bezug auf die Radwege hat er Recht und wenn es welche gibt werden die von Autofahrern konsequent ignoriert



Das ist aber kein Problem der Altstädte, sondern der Prioritätensetzung. Wenn man Autos über Räder und ÖPNV stellt, dann stehen sie halt darüber. Daran könnte aber auch eine Neubebauung wenig ändern. Guck die amerikanische Städte an, die für Autos optimiert wurden - durch die riesgen Straßen und die lärmbedingten Abstände halbwegs annehmbarer Wohngebäude zu diesen sowie die an jeder Ecke benötigten Parkflächen sind die Entfernungen so aufgebläht, dass auch mit dem besten Radwegenetz der Welt viele Leute nicht auf ein Auto verzichten könnten, weil sie einfach zu lange Strecken zurücklegen müssen. Umgekehrt haben viele europäische Stadtkerne aus dem 19. Jhd. gute Dimensionen und angemessen Straßenbreiten für eine Kombination aus Fahrrad und notwendigem Lieferverkehr. WEIL SIE GENAU DAFÜR GEBAUT WURDEN. In einer Zeit, als noch nicht mit 2 Tonnen und 10 (stehend) bis 60 (fahrend) m² Verkehrsraumbedarf pro Person unterwegs war.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Interessante Läden wie IKEA für diverses Gerümpel, Baumärkte um dieses Gerümpel aufzubauen und Fahrradläden etc. gibt es in der Innenstadt nicht. Grünanlagen gibt es in der Innenstadt auch kaum noch.



Keine Ahnung, was "die Innenstadt" oder das zuvor gebrauchte "unsere Innenstädte" für dich sind, aber bekanntermaßen hat Berlin große Parks in der Innenstadt, Hamburg einen IKEA, Fahrradläden habe ich bislang überall gefunden, Baumärkte sind oft in bequemer Radentfernung, etc..



> Und Kopenhagen oder Amsterdam mit unseren Städten vergleichen - das wird nichts. Hat einen einfachen Grund - der Deutsche lässt seine Karre niemals stehen.



Also gerade wenn es um das von dir angesprochene Nachtleben geht, lässt (glücklicherweise) jeder einzelne deutsche Stadtbewohner, den ich kenne, die Karre stehen.


----------



## cryon1c (20. August 2019)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, was "die Innenstadt" oder das zuvor gebrauchte "unsere Innenstädte" für dich sind, aber bekanntermaßen hat Berlin große Parks in der Innenstadt, Hamburg einen IKEA, Fahrradläden habe ich bislang überall gefunden, Baumärkte sind oft in bequemer Radentfernung, etc..
> 
> 
> 
> Also gerade wenn es um das von dir angesprochene Nachtleben geht, lässt (glücklicherweise) jeder einzelne deutsche Stadtbewohner, den ich kenne, die Karre stehen.



Innenstädte die interessante Kultur bieten, Raum für kreative Leute und Projekte die keine riesigen Geldmengen erwirtschaften. Raum für Radfahrer und Fußgänger überall (keine Fußgängerzonen wo man über Kilometer schieben muss zwischen 11 und 20 Uhr). Wesentlich mehr Nachtleben im Zentrum, das wurde auch komplett vertrieben. Mehr Elektromobilität. Mehr interessante Shops die sich auch in der Innenstadt halten können. Und keinen Autoverkehr in der Innenstadt. Auch keine fetten Parkplätze (Underground oder wie bei uns halt auch am Hauptbahnhof). Lebendige Innenstädte die nicht für Touristen interessant sind, das mag ich.
In Leipzig z.B. spielt sich alles interessante außerhalb der Innenstadt ab. Studenten treffen sich auch nicht da, die besten Locations sind vom Zentrum recht ordentlich entfernt, alles was irgendwie Charme hat - auch. Dafür haben wir im Zentrum eine riesige Einkaufsmeile, potthässlich und absolut verstörend, Höfe am Brühl genannt. Aber mit den alten Höfen die nur wenige hundert Meter entfernt sind, hat das Ding nix gemein außer den Namen.

Und was das Nachtleben angeht - Auto stehen lassen ist das eine, bequem und schnell dahin und vor allem zurück zu kommen. ÖPNV ist hier nachts einfach zu langsam und die Strecken sind so angelegt das da gar nichts Sinn macht.


----------



## Krautmausch (21. August 2019)

Von dem, was du dir in Innenstädten wünscht, fehlt doch in Leipzig nur das Nachtleben. Shops, Kulturstätten, Museen, alles da. Und das Nachtleben spielt sich größtenteils direkt nebenan in der Südvorstadt ab, also alles andere als "außerhalb". Was ich in Leipzig nicht kenne, ist der ÖPNV, aber seinerzeit in Dresden hab ich nur vereinzelt mit ausgedünnten Nachtlinien Probleme gehabt. Und betrunken kommt man immer irgendwie nach Hause, auch wenn nix mehr fährt.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Von dem, was du dir in Innenstädten wünscht, fehlt doch in Leipzig nur das Nachtleben. Shops, Kulturstätten, Museen, alles da. Und das Nachtleben spielt sich größtenteils direkt nebenan in der Südvorstadt ab, also alles andere als "außerhalb". Was ich in Leipzig nicht kenne, ist der ÖPNV, aber seinerzeit in Dresden hab ich nur vereinzelt mit ausgedünnten Nachtlinien Probleme gehabt. Und betrunken kommt man immer irgendwie nach Hause, auch wenn nix mehr fährt.



In Leipzig hat man alles durchgentrifiziert. Die Innenstadt hat nicht viel interessantes mehr und auch die Südvorstadt wird zunehmend weggefressen. 
Solche Projekte wie das Sublab (hackerspace) werden durch einen Konsum ersetzt, geil. 
Keine wirklich interessanten Projekte haben im Zentrum überlebt, sie sind alle in die Randgebiete abgewandert - Connewitz, Plagwitz und so weiter. Das is nix Innenstadt.
Ich rede nicht von Touristenmagneten und Edel-Shops, ich rede von interessanten alternativen Projekten und Underground - all das wird zunehmend aus den Innenstädten verdrängt. 
ÖPNV ist gut - wird aber teils durch den Autoverkehr behindert da dieser sich die Spur mit den Autos teilt und zwar fast immer. Passiert schon öfter wenn ein Falschparker die Straßenbahn aufhält


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> In Leipzig hat man alles durchgentrifiziert. Die Innenstadt hat nicht viel interessantes mehr und auch die Südvorstadt wird zunehmend weggefressen.
> Solche Projekte wie das Sublab (hackerspace) werden durch einen Konsum ersetzt, geil.


Das ist der von dir hier so viel und oft beschworene Markt, der alles regelt oder regeln soll und wenn er es macht, ist es auch wieder nicht Recht.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das ist der von dir hier so viel und oft beschworene Markt, der alles regelt oder regeln soll und wenn er es macht, ist es auch wieder nicht Recht.



Was hat denn der Markt damit zu tun wenn man Projekte rauswirft die pünktlich zahlen und dann nichts mit der Immobilie macht? Andere Projekte laufen gut 
Die Projekte ziehen halt auch in den Stadtrand was deren Besucher verringert weil sie halt nicht mehr sichtbar sind. So was sollte gerade im Zentrum sein, weil die Projekte keine 6stellige Summen für Werbung ausgeben können damit sie auch in der Pampa gefunden werden.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2019)

Du hast mal wieder keine Ahnung wie der von dir so viel beschworene Markt funktioniert. u.a. künstlich (spekulativer) Leerstand erzeugen, damit man an anderer Stelle die Preise treiben kann.



cryon1c schrieb:


> So was sollte gerade im Zentrum sein, weil die  Projekte keine 6stellige Summen für Werbung ausgeben können damit sie  auch in der Pampa gefunden werden.


Dann müssen sie aber bedeutend mehr für Miete ausgeben. Unter Umständen  so viel mehr, dass es günstiger ist, an den Stadtrand zu gehen. Also  auch hier wieder: Das ist dein vielbeschworener Markt, von dem du  anscheinend nur irgendwelche kindlich-naiven Vorstellungen hast.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

Den Markt kenne ich recht gut. Die Miete ist übrigens nicht viel höher hier zwischen Zentrum und Randgebieten, nicht so hoch das sich der Standortwechsel lohnt. Die Projekte werden nur rausgehauen weil sie den Leuten nicht passen - zu laut, zu alternativ, verschrecken die Touristen, sehen komisch aus. Denen wird kein alternativer Raum angeboten obwohl der Investor da XY Gebäude hat in dieser Gegend. Das passiert vielen, sogar sehr bekannte Clubs wie RoFa werden einfach rausgehauen, Mietvertrag nicht verlängert und gut ist.

Leerstand erzeugen bringt auch nicht viel, er kostet Geld, er erwirtschaftet kein Geld. Die Preise für den steigen sowieso, egal ob er vermietet ist oder nicht, so lange der Zustand sich nicht massiv verschlechtert. 
So was wie in London wo man eine halbe Geisterstadt hat, gibt es hier nicht wirklich.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Projekte werden nur rausgehauen weil sie den Leuten nicht passen - zu laut, zu alternativ, verschrecken die Touristen, sehen komisch aus.


Senken den Wert der Immobilie und der Wohn- und Geschäftslage. Also nochmals dein vielbeschworener Markt, der es jetzt auf einmal nicht sein soll. Aber wenn Streamer meinen die Welt erklären zu müssen, da kann nur hanebüchener Unsinn bei raus kommen...


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Senken den Wert der Immobilie und der Wohn- und Geschäftslage. Also nochmals dein vielbeschworener Markt, der es jetzt auf einmal nicht sein soll. Aber wenn Streamer meinen die Welt erklären zu müssen, da kann nur hanebüchener Unsinn bei raus kommen...



Sie senken den Wer der Immobilie nur für die, die keine Ahnung von dem Gebiet, der Kulturlandschaft und den ansässigen Projekten haben.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Die Investoren sind ja auch keine Leute, die da wohnen, sondern irgendwelche Kriminelle die ihr Geld waschen oder parken wollen. Meistens aus dem Ausland, oder zumindest mit ausländischen Wurzeln.


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Investoren sind ja auch keine Leute, die da wohnen, sondern irgendwelche Kriminelle die ihr Geld waschen oder parken wollen. Meistens aus dem Ausland, oder zumindest mit ausländischen Wurzeln.



Nicht immer. Hier in Leipzig ist einer der größten Investoren lokal, Christoph Gröner und seine CG Gruppe. Er kennt die Stadt sehr gut. Das hindert den nicht, mit €-Zeichen in den Augen rumzulaufen  Ist n wenig wie Dagobert Duck der Herr. Klar, er hat für die Stadt recht viel getan, ich mag auch was dort gebaut wird, aber er schafft gar keinen Ausgleich für das was vorher drin war. Viele interessante Sachen sterben dadurch aus, ziehen irgendwohin (weit weg) oder funktionieren hinterher nur eingeschränkt. Und mit sozialem Wohnungsbau ist er nicht reich geworden, so gar nicht 

Gibt ne gute Doku über den. komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen aber die lässt sich einfach finden.
Nicht immer sind Investoren irgendwelche stinkreiche Chinesen, Oligarchen aus Russland oder geldgierige Monster. Es sind sehr oft Leute die sich lokal einen Namen gemacht haben, eine riesige Firma aufgebaut haben und ihre Stadt wie ihren Spielplatz sehen, den sie mitgestalten. Und je nach Vorlieben geht das halt auch in eine Richtung die nicht jedem schmeckt.


----------



## Poulton (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> aber er schafft gar keinen Ausgleich für das was vorher drin war. Viele interessante Sachen sterben dadurch aus, ziehen irgendwohin (weit weg) oder funktionieren hinterher nur eingeschränkt.


Das ist der von dir hier so viel gelindnerte Markt mit seinen Auswirkungen und Folgen. 



> Gibt ne gute Doku über den. komme jetzt nicht auf den Namen aber die lässt sich einfach finden.


Ungleichland.
Ungleichland - Reichtum (1/3)  - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Ungleichland - Chancen (2/3)  - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR
Ungleichland - Macht (3/3)  - Die Story - Sendungen A-Z - Video - Mediathek - WDR


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

Jap, das war es. 

Und der Markt ist nicht an allem schuld was passiert. Wir brauchen mehr Investoren die nicht nur brutal auf die Gewinne achten - es gibt immer mehr Leute die Kultur erhalten wollen, Projekte unterstützen und nicht unbedingt mit €-Zeichen in den Augen rumlaufen. Geld ist nicht alles, was bringt einem Geld wenn du dann das Geld und noch mehr Zeit ausgeben musst um das zu bekommen was vorher griffbereit und mit Hausschuhen erreichbar war?
So langsam verstehen das auch die Leute die nicht nur auf das dicke Geld aus sind, viele gehen auf Eigentum statt Miete damit sie keine dummen Vorfälle mehr haben wie "ich mag deine Nase nicht, Vertrag nicht verlängert".


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht immer. Hier in Leipzig ist einer der größten Investoren lokal, Christoph Gröner und seine CG Gruppe. Er kennt die Stadt sehr gut. Das hindert den nicht, mit €-Zeichen in den Augen rumzulaufen  Ist n wenig wie Dagobert Duck der Herr. Klar, er hat für die Stadt recht viel getan, ich mag auch was dort gebaut wird, aber er schafft gar keinen Ausgleich für das was vorher drin war. Viele interessante Sachen sterben dadurch aus, ziehen irgendwohin (weit weg) oder funktionieren hinterher nur eingeschränkt. Und mit sozialem Wohnungsbau ist er nicht reich geworden, so gar nicht



Ist die Frage, wie viele Betrug da dahinter steckt hat. Wäre schließlich nicht der erste in Leipzig. Leipzig und die Schneider-Pleite | MDR.DE


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Ist die Frage, wie viele Betrug da dahinter steckt hat. Wäre schließlich nicht der erste in Leipzig. Leipzig und die Schneider-Pleite | MDR.DE



Das vermag keiner beantworten und wirklich nachgeforscht wird hier nicht. Aber durch die offenen Grenzen, immer schneller ablaufende Geschäfte und einfachere Transfers von Immobilien auf welchen Namen auch immer (ink. Firmennamen in der EU blah mit Briefkasten als einzige Spur) ist es auch nicht verwunderlich. Ich meine bei Transaktionen mit Millionen von € kann man doch mal genauer hinsehen. Meine Bank haut mir manchmal schon auf die Finger wenn ich ne seltsame Transaktion für nen Shop im Ausland habe, obwohl die Summe mickrig ist und alles nachvollziehbar ist, aber hier werden Sachen gekauft und verkauft die mehr Wert sind als eine einzelne Person im gesamten Leben erwirtschaften kann (mit ner durchschnittlichen Arbeit), da kann man schon genauer hinsehen. Wenn denen Personal fehlt, es werden sich sicherlich genug Finanzberater finden die für ein kleines Sümmchen alles doppelt und dreifach umdrehen, Steuerberater tun dies täglich, warum also nicht nutzen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. August 2019)

Da muss halt die Bafin eingreifen und die Banken dazu verdonnern.

Aber von nicht anderem, als das diese Summen nicht legal zu erarbeiten sind, rede ich schon die ganze Zeit. 
Geldwaesche: Nix sehen, nix hoeren, nix sagen | ZEIT ONLINE
Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter


----------



## cryon1c (21. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da muss halt die Bafin eingreifen und die Banken dazu verdonnern.
> 
> Aber von nicht anderem, als das diese Summen nicht legal zu erarbeiten sind, rede ich schon die ganze Zeit.
> Geldwaesche: Nix sehen, nix hoeren, nix sagen | ZEIT ONLINE
> Artikel: Gewaschene Preise — BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



Diese Summen sind problemlos legal zu erarbeiten - nur halt nicht mit einem Durchschnittsjob ala Officeplankton ohne Aufstiegschancen. 
In Russland gibt es sehr viele Leute die sehr viel Geld haben, die meisten davon auch legal. Sie haben sich nach dem Zerfall der UDSSR einfach paar Sachen gekauft für 0,nix. Diese paar Sachen sind aktuell erfolgreiche Firmen, gerade im Bereich Rohstoffe sind da Summen unterwegs die bei uns einige große Städte als Budgets (pro Jahr) haben - dort sind das reine Gewinne vom CEO xD
Man sollte nicht alles verteufeln, genau nachsehen - ja, es sind ja keine Kleinigkeiten. Aber bei uns wird Marihuana erfolgreicher bekämpft als krumme Finanzgeschäfte 

Aktuell ist es halt so das jeder hier Immobilien kaufen kann wer Geld hat. Egal wo er herkommt, egal was er tut, egal was für eine Sprache er spricht etc. Und das geht nicht um irgendwelche Penthouse-Wohnungen als Drittwohnsitz blah. Sondern ganze Gebäudekomplexe oder Gebiete. 

Einfaches Vorkaufrecht für Mieter und lokale Investoren würde das Problem hier auch leicht eindämmen, warum auch nicht. 
Deutschland hat auch einen massiven Anteil an Mietern, viel mehr als andere Länder, das ist ein Teil vom Problem. Mit wesentlich mehr Eigentum im Privatbesitz, aber zerstreut (also einzelne Wohnungen und Einfamilienhäuser) lässt sich das Problem auch eindämmen, von der anderen Seite - sehr viele kleine Vermieter sind langsamer und konkurrieren viel heftiger miteinander als wenige große Firmen die tausende von Wohnungen halten und keine wirkliche Konkurrenz haben. Wo ich z.B. in Moskau gewohnt habe, waren fast alle Wohnungen auf dem Markt von einem Privatvermieter - das hat mehrere Vorteile - man kann sich den Vermieter besser raussuchen, hat einen viel kürzeren Kontakt, viel mehr Spielraum wenn es um solche Sachen geht wie Umbau (Klimaanlage installieren blahrg) und man kann verhandeln - mit einer großen Firma kannste das knicken - als ob es z.B. Vonovia jucken würde wenn du ne Klimaanlage (Split) willst oder wenn du deine 50€ sparen willst und z.B. übermorgen einziehen willst - die lachen drüber und suchen sich den nächsten der keine Löcher in die Wände macht und vollen Preis dafür zahlt.

Aber dafür muss die Bevölkerung hier mal was verstehen - Eigentum lohnt sich bei einem Wohnungsmarkt wo die Mieten und Immobilienpreise um 10% pro Jahr steigen und der Lohn um 1%.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2019)

Deshalb müssen die Mieten und Immobilienpreise halt begrenzt werden. Dann gehen die Haie woanders hin.

Selbst die Unternehmen in den USA haben erkennt, das man nicht mehr der Doktrin der Mont Pelerin Society von  Milton Friedman folgen kann, sondern nachhaltig und sozial Wirtschaften muss (oder zumindest so tut), wenn man nicht nach der Revolution einen Kopf kürzer sein will. 
USA: Abschied vom Shareholder Value - was steckt hinter dem Vorstoss? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Man muss die Immobilienpreise aber vernünftig begrenzen. 
Damit Sanierung/Renovierung/Restaurierung sich lohnt ohne das es zum spekulieren einlädt.
Damit sich Investitionen in den Neubau wirklich lohnen. 

Klatscht man einfach eine Mietbremse hin, werden die Vermieter aufhören zu investieren und lassen ihre Immobilien verfallen - weil sich das nicht lohnt. 
Man hat das bei Vonovia ja schon gesehen. Die machen nix bis es kracht, für die lohnt es sich mehr eine Armee an Anwälten zu bezahlen als die eigentlichen Reparaturen. 

Und was die da in den USA begriffen haben ist den Leuten hier doch grün und blau  

Wenn man die Investoren vertreibt, muss man ja selbst investieren, aber wer tut es?

In Russland ist es z.B. üblich das Leute sich in ein Bauprojekt für ein Hochhaus etc. einkaufen - genau wie Häuslebauer hier mit dem Eigenheim - Haus steht nicht, es wird gebaut und dafür gibt es schon ein Projekt. Dort werden Wohnungen verkauft die auf dem Papier existieren. Ist das Geld da, wird angefangen zu bauen. Im Endeffekt entstehen Eigentumswohnungen die von den Eigentümern verwaltet werden in verschiedenen Formen.
Hier existiert so was nicht. 
Hier errichten Firmen die Häuser (mit Eigentumswohnungen zum verkauf) mit dem eigenen Kapital. Und rechnen gleich noch ihre Profite mit ein und gehen nach dem Marktpreis. Russen gehen da anders vor, Baukosten sind alle festgelegt und bekannt und dann kommt eine Provision für die Firma die das geplant und realisiert hat, die fällt wesentlich geringer aus.
Und die Leute bringen sehr oft Eigenkapital in der vollen Höhe mit, weil Kredite dort mit bissigen 12-20% Jahreszins reinhauen und nicht hinterhergeworfen werden wie hier.

Ich weiß, Russland ist jetzt nicht das beste Beispiel, aber bei ein paar Sachen sind sie uns weit voraus, da können wir eventuell doch mal was lernen. 
Miete zu teuer? Und die Aussicht ist das die Miete sich über 10-20Jahre noch verdoppelt? Kauf dir doch ne Eigentumswohnung und profitiere von dem Markt... Brauchst du sie nicht, vermiete sie privat... Einfaches System welches recht effektiv gegen die Spekulation ist, abgesehen von Gebieten die wie Moskau einfach brutal überrannt sind. Da kommen Baufirmen nicht hinterher mit dem Bedarf.

Aber nö, wir erfinden die Mietbremse. Ach ne, wir erfinden die nicht, wir nehmen die Idee von den Amis (die haben es versucht und sind damit grandios gescheitert). Geil! Fast so geil wie BER!
Manchmal haben unsere Politiker hier noch weniger gute Ideen als deren Hausschuhe..


----------



## Krautmausch (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und die Leute bringen sehr oft Eigenkapital in der vollen Höhe mit, weil Kredite dort mit bissigen 12-20% Jahreszins reinhauen und nicht hinterhergeworfen werden wie hier.



Und wieviele Jahrzehnte soll man sparen, bis man das Eigenkapital für eine Eigentumswohnung aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann? Das ist ja das Problem gerade. Gehälter stagnieren, Lebenskosten steigen, und die untere Hälfte der Bevölkerung hat dadurch kaum noch die Möglichkeit, Geld anzusparen, geschweige denn für Immobilien. In Deutschland sind zigmillionen Haushalte aufs Mieten angewiesen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Krautmausch schrieb:


> Und wieviele Jahrzehnte soll man sparen, bis man das Eigenkapital für eine Eigentumswohnung aus dem Ärmel schütteln kann? Das ist ja das Problem gerade. Gehälter stagnieren, Lebenskosten steigen, und die untere Hälfte der Bevölkerung hat dadurch kaum noch die Möglichkeit, Geld anzusparen, geschweige denn für Immobilien. In Deutschland sind zigmillionen Haushalte aufs Mieten angewiesen.



Das da drüben haben die seit Ewigkeiten, die Wohnungen wurden in der UDSSR genau wie in der DDR zugeteilt, also hatte da jede Familie ein Eigenheim die damals schon da gewohnt hat. 
Und ja man spart 10-15-20 Jahre auf die Wohnung ohne Kredit.
Doppelverdiener, beide studiert etc. mit 1 Kind und vernünftiger Arbeit in Moskau haben ne Wohnung mit mitte 30 im Eigentum und hören auf Miete zu zahlen. In anderen Städten kann man das etwas eher. 
Der Rest wird vererbt und dann verkauft/getauscht wenns nicht passt. 

Es gibt so viele Ansätze um den Immobilienmarkt zu verändern ohne die Investoren in die Eier zu treten. Anreize sind besser als Verbote. 

Und ich weiß, Eigentum ist in der heutigen Welt nicht optimal, wenn man halt Arbeit 4.0 macht usw. Aber in Ballungsgebieten macht es Sinn und verkauft kriegt man das sowieso schnell. 
Und besser als ne Mietpreisbremse ist es sowieso.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn man die Investoren vertreibt, muss man ja selbst investieren, aber wer tut es?


Man sollte vorallem soetwas wie Kommunale Wohnungsgesellschaften, WBG und andere gemeinnützige/gemeinwohlorientierte Wohnungsgesellschaften bzw. Projekte unter die Arme greifen. z.B. in dem ihnen, selbst wenn irgendein Privatinvestor das 3-fache bieten kann, trotzdem der Vorzug eingeräumt wird. Aber das erinnert mich gerade an etwas hier aus Erfurt. Jahrelang hat die Linkspartei es hier mitgetragen, dass Grundstücke für Mietwohnungen vorallem an Höchstbietende, also Private Investoren, verkauft werden und nicht an Kowo oder die verschiedenen WBG. Dazu auch noch das höchst zweifelhafte Spiel mit der Kowo und jetzt wundert man sich, warum man bei der letzten Kommunalwahl so schlecht abgeschnitten hat und sowohl die Grünen als auch die Wählerinitiative Mehrwertstadt so eine Zustimmung hat.


Achja: Der Vergleich mit Russland hinkt. Im Einigungsvertrag wurde der Grundsatz Rückgabe vor Entschädigung festgeschrieben, sofern die Enteignung nicht unter der SMAD erfolgte, was die nächsten Jahre auch noch diverse Kleingartenanlagen durch Ablauf der Übergangsfrist für diese böse treffen wird. Was musste in Russland an die früheren Eigentümer zurückgegeben werden? Dazu kommen auch noch Grundstücke und Häuser mit ungeklärten Eigentumsverhältnissen, siehe u.a.: http://www.parldok.thueringen.de/Pa...sse-in-den-städten-erfurt-jena-und-weimar.pdf


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

In Russland musste nichts zurückgegeben werden, die Sachen wurden für 0,nix privatisiert und das komplett. Das betraf nicht nur Wohnungen und Häuser, das betraf so gut wie alles was nicht mehr Papa Staat gehörte. Also auch sehr viele sehr große Betriebe.


----------



## Poulton (22. August 2019)

Also eine komplett andere Situation als in Deutschland. Alles was VEB, VEG, ... waren ging zur Treuhand, Genossenschaften wie z.B. LPGen wurden erstmal zu Genossenschaften nach bundesdeutschen Recht, Kommunale Wohnungen und Unternehmen waren auch weiterhin Kommunale Wohnungen und Unternehmen. Dazu noch das oben genannte mit den offenen und ungeklärten Eigentumsverhältnissen .


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Und wer hindert uns daran diese jetzt zu veräußern an die Mieter?
Zumal es mehr Optionen gibt, man muss ja nicht immer die gesamte Summe auf den Tisch legen. Mietkauf, Kredite schießmichtot, gibt sehr viele Optionen. 
USA hat auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Eigentum gemacht an sich, bis auf die Blase die da entstand, aber der Eigentum rennt nicht weg - nur der Wert ist halt runter.


----------



## DKK007 (22. August 2019)

Nur wird kaum Vonovia bereit sein, die Wohnung an die Mieter für 50000€ zu verkaufen, wenn ein Geldwäscher das 10fache zahlt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> aber der Eigentum rennt nicht weg



Es ist nicht weg, es gehört jetzt der Bank und die Käufer mussten raus.



			
				https://direkteaktion.org/202-obdachlosigkeit-usa/ schrieb:
			
		

> Zuvor hatten sich viele AmerikanerInnen ein Haus gekauft, ermöglicht durch eine Vergabewelle von sog. „Ninja-Krediten“ (Subprime-Kredite, die ohne Sicherheiten und Nachweise zu erhalten waren). Der Kauf basierte meist auf horrenden Raten- oder Mietzahlungen, die weit über dem eigentlichen Wert der Häuser lagen. Denn diese waren i.d.R. von SpekulantInnen zunächst billig aufgekauft, oberflächlich saniert und gewinnbringend weiterverkauft worden. Mit dem Einsetzen eines Arbeitslosenanstiegs konnten viele Zinszahlungen für Kredite nicht mehr abgedeckt werden, und so platzte allmählich die Blase. Die Banken saßen auf ihren Krediten, die Menschen verloren ihre Häuser, gefolgt von einem immensen Preisanstieg auf dem allgemeinen Immobilienmarkt. In Kalifornien, wo die Immobilienpreise besonders hoch lagen, ist auch die Zahl der Obdachlosen besonders stark angestiegen – in Städten wie Sacramento stieg ihre Zahl im Jahr 2009 um 26%, die Zahl der Zwangsvollstreckungen stieg im Bundesstaat um 327%, landesweit gab es 2009 ganze 3,2 Mio. Zwangsversteigerungen – Rekordwerte.



Vom Millionenheim zum Plastikzelt


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Eigentum ist erst dann dein Eigentum wenn es bezahlt ist und nicht als Sicherheit für irgendeinen Kredit eingetragen ist.
Das Amis ein Problem mit Krediten haben, ist bekannt - deswegen halt entweder Mietkauf ohne Kredit oder gleich die Summe aufn Tisch hauen etc.

Und wer sagt denn für 50.000€? Natürlich zum Marktwert. Und mit bissl Gewinn. Das hätte man früher anfangen müssen, aktuell sind die Preise eh durch die Decke.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> ..., das mag ich.
> In Leipzig z.B. ...



Ich kann nicht für dich und nicht für Leipzig sprechen, da ich beides nicht kenne. Aber deine allgemein an allen deutschen Innenstädten geäußerte Kritik passt auf zahlreiche deutsche Innenstädte einfach nicht. 




cryon1c schrieb:


> ich rede von interessanten alternativen Projekten und Underground - all das wird zunehmend aus den Innenstädten verdrängt.



"Alternativ" und "Underground" ist, wenn es den Namen verdient, per Definition eine Minderheitenangelegenheit. Warum die in DER Innenstadt nicht optimal aufgehoben sind und Angeboten für Mehrheiten weichen müssen/sollten, erklärt sich wohl von selbst.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Sie senken den Wer der Immobilie nur für die, die keine Ahnung von dem Gebiet, der Kulturlandschaft und den ansässigen Projekten haben.



Wer Ahnung von sowas hat, hat selten das Geld für die Rollen, die du ihm andichten möchtest.
Willkommen im Kapitalismus.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Und der Markt ist nicht an allem schuld was passiert. Wir brauchen mehr Investoren die nicht nur brutal auf die Gewinne achten...



Ich mag keine Pauschalkritik am Kenntnisstand anderer, aber hier muss ich mich DKK007 echt anschließen:
Du scheinst den Markt nicht verstanden zu haben. Nicht im geringsten.




cryon1c schrieb:


> ...USA hat auch gute Erfahrungen mit dem Eigentum gemacht an sich, bis auf die Blase die da entstand, ...



Ach die Kleinigkeit, ja die sollte man nicht so sehr aufblasen.
Und soziale Ungerechtigkeit erwähnst vollkommen zu Recht erst gar nicht


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Das Leben an sich ist ungerecht. Soziale Gerechtigkeit überall reindrücken zu müssen, gerade in einem Land wie USA was davon nicht viel hält ist sinnlos weil es eh nicht klappt.
Das Problem ist nicht der Eigentum in den USA sondern die Banken und ihre Kredite etc. Sowie die allgemeine Kultur alles auf pump zu holen, von Haus bis zur Mikrowelle.

Und es gibt Investoren die nicht nur auf den Gewinn achten. Es gibt Leute die gemeinnützige Organisationen durchfinanzieren oder Projekte die keinen Gewinn abwerfen aber dafür die Gegend aufwerten und Kultur mitbringen etc. Das ist ja das schöne wenn man Geld hat zum investieren und davon nicht zu wenig - die Leute fangen an es für Sachen auszugeben die nicht nur zum Vergnügen da sind oder zum Gewinne machen sondern auch für alles andere auch.
Hört auf zu denken das Kapitalisten alles Schweine sind die nur darauf warten, jemandem in die Eier zu treten der weniger Geld hat. 

Und alternative Projekte machen eine Stadt lebenswert. Die gab es schon immer mitten in der Stadt, auch im Zentrum. 
Leipzig kennst du nicht. 
Der bekannteste Goth/Alternative Club der NICHTS mit dem Mainstream zu tun hat (Darkflower) - ist im Zentrum, 7min laufen vom HbF.
Daneben sind 3 Goth-Shops die auch nichts für Normalos haben. Gut, der eine hat den Besitzer gewechselt und zugemacht, aber nicht weil der rausgeekelt wurde oder weil die Miete angestiegen ist. Also 2. Das sind die übrigens alle, wenn man keinen SecondHand zählt.
Da sind noch n paar Clubs die alternative Sachen machen, aber gemischt daher zählt nicht. 

Alternative Projekte sind nichts für den Mainstream, aber sie ZIEHEN den Mainstream an. Genau so wie Streetart, Musiker, Galerien, schießmichtot - das alles macht kein fettes Geld, macht aber die Stadt lebenswert, interessant und zieht Touristen an die dann Geld bringen. Oder willste in der Stadt ne weitere H&M Filiale haben?

Geld haben die Leute übrigens die sich mit alternativen Projekten beschäftigen. Auch genug um zu investieren. Es gibt immer mehr gemeinschaftliche Projekte die Häuser aufkaufen damit da kein Investor kommt. 

Der Markt ist so divers und dynamisch, hör auf den als das pure Böse darzustellen.  Einfach mal etwas mehr in der Welt unterwegs sein und einige Ecken besuchen die nicht nur 08/15 Kram bieten. Dann wird es auch was mit über den Tellerrand blicken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Leben an sich ist ungerecht. Soziale Gerechtigkeit überall reindrücken zu müssen, gerade in einem Land wie USA was davon nicht viel hält ist sinnlos weil es eh nicht klappt.



Darum geht es nicht. DU hast die USA als (besseres) Beispiel gegenüber der Situation in Deutschland gebracht und in Deutschland ist soziale Gerechtigkeit gewünscht. (In den USA diversen Untersuchungen zu Folge auch von recht vielen Leuten, aber das soll hier nicht Thema sein.)



> Und es gibt Investoren die nicht nur auf den Gewinn achten.



Es gibt auch Raucher, die keinen Krebs bekommen und Politiker, die das Beste für die Bürger wollen. Das sind aber Ausnahmen; deren auftreten durch die zugrunde liegenden Mechanismen, im hiesigen Fall des Marktes, erschwert werden. Mehr Markt bedeutet mehr Einfluss von Leuten, die nur vor allem profitorientiert handeln. Das ist Dreh- und Angelpunkt des freien Marktes.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Mehr Markt heißt mehr Leute die interessante Projekte umsetzen wollen und nicht einfach nur Geld sehen und zwar überall. 
Wenn Immobilien nicht als Massenware verscherbelt werden und keine Quasi-Monopolisten entstehen die tausende von Wohnungen und ganze Gebiete aufkaufen, wird das auch noch mal interessanter und breiter gefächert und die Preise gehen runter. Weil es immer jemanden gibt der den Preis drücken wird um schnell zu sein etc.
Und ja es sind Ausnahmen, aber davon gibt es immer mehr. Wir sind vom brutalen Kapitalismus der früheren Jahre weit weg.

Ich habe die USA als ein gutes Beispiel genannt für Eigentum, das da mehr Leute auf Eigentum hinarbeiten anstatt sich für ewig einzumieten. Was das mit sozialer Gerechtigkeit zu tun hat wenn die Leute kaufen statt mieten (was übrigens nicht so teuer ist wie man denkt wenn man umrechnet), verstehe ich auch nicht. Es gab dort eine Immobilienblase, daran sind aber weder die Häuser schuld noch die grundlegende Idee, Eigentum zu besitzen... Die Umsetzung war kacke, wie so einiges in den USA.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Mehr Markt heißt mehr Leute die interessante Projekte umsetzen wollen und nicht einfach nur Geld sehen und zwar überall.



Träum weiter, das mag in den feuchten neo-liberalen Träumen die Theorie sein, die Praxis sieht aber nicht so aus. Siehe USA, wo der Markt weit mehr Freiheit besitzt als hier und trotzdem 80% der Amerikaner fianziell arme Säue sind, die nur durch Kredite Kaufkraft besitzen. Aber wehe die Jobs brechen weg, oder die Gesundheit versagt, dann fliegt ihnen alles um die Ohren, so wie auch u.a. währen der Immobilienblase.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Wenn Immobilien nicht als Massenware verscherbelt werden und keine Quasi-Monopolisten entstehen die tausende von Wohnungen und ganze Gebiete aufkaufen, wird das auch noch mal interessanter und breiter gefächert und die Preise gehen runter. Weil es immer jemanden gibt der den Preis drücken wird um schnell zu sein etc.



Nein, mehr Markt weniger Regeln würde nur dazu führen das einige wenige mit viel Geld viel Immobilen kaufen um mehr Reibach zu machen. Immobilien kaufen kann nur der der sich auch eine Immobilie leisten kann, kein Geld, keine Immobilie, simple Kausalität.
In den USA gibt es nur mehr Immobilien weil dort nur so mit ungesichterten Krediten um sich geworfen wird und weil die Pressholzhütten von Häuser vergleichsweise billig sind (dafür fliegen sie bei Tornados dann auch bis auf das Fundament um die Ohren).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und ja es sind Ausnahmen, aber davon gibt es immer mehr. Wir sind vom brutalen Kapitalismus der früheren Jahre weit weg.



Nein, wir bewegen uns seit Anfang der 2000er Jahre wieder systematisch in kleinen Schritten auf den brutallen Kapitalismus des frühen 20. Jahrhunderts zu, indem an allen Ecken und Enden der Sozialstaat halbwegs unauffällig demontiert wird und die Regeln / Gesetze gelockert werden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich habe die USA als ein gutes Beispiel genannt für Eigentum, das da mehr Leute auf Eigentum hinarbeiten anstatt sich für ewig einzumieten.



In den USA zählt schon jeder als Eigentumsbesitzer der sein Haus auf Pump erworben hat, es aber noch gar nicht abbezahlt hat und somit wirklich "besitzt".
Bessere Beispiele für eine höhere Quote an Eigentum bei Eigenheimen wären da ehr Länder direkt um die Ecke, wie Spanien, oder Italien.
Grundsätzlich besitzen aber fast alle europäischen Länder einen höheren Eigentumsanteil bei Eigenheimen, das liegt aber vor allem in der deutschen Geschichte begründet.
Die Gebietsverluste im Zweiten Weltkrieg und damit einhergehende Flüchtlinge und durch bombadierungen stark zerstörten Städte haben nach Kriegsende zu einer massiven Wohnungsnot geführt.

Die schnellste und billigste Möglichkeit Wohnraum zu schaffen war große Wohneinheiten zu bauen und diese zu vermieten.
Daraus hat sich in Deutschland eine mehr oder weniger permanete Mietkultur entwickelt, unter anderen auch weil die Mieten lange günstig waren, was auch ein Kostenvorteil gegenüber einem Eigenheim war (Instandhaltung von Dach, Fassade, Straßenbaubeteiligung, ect. pp).



cryon1c schrieb:


> Was das mit sozialer Gerechtigkeit zu tun hat wenn die Leute kaufen statt mieten (was übrigens nicht so teuer ist wie man denkt wenn man umrechnet), verstehe ich auch nicht. Es gab dort eine Immobilienblase, daran sind aber weder die Häuser schuld noch die grundlegende Idee, Eigentum zu besitzen... Die Umsetzung war kacke, wie so einiges in den USA.



An der Immobilienblase war der zu freie Markt und die damit einhergehende Deregulierung der Banken schuld, der nur ein Ziel kannte, maximalen Gewinn in möglichst kurzer Zeit und danach die Sinnflut.
Darum ist ein möglichst deregulierter Markt auch alles andere als eine schlaue Idee, auch wen ein Christian Lindner von der FDP und andere neo-liberale Vollpfosten das nur zu gerne wie ein heilsbringendes budhistisches Mantra runterbeten mögen.


----------



## cryon1c (22. August 2019)

Wie gesagt, in Ländern wo sehr viele Leute 1-2 Wohnungen besitzen und keine 1-2 Konzerne jeweils tausende Wohnungen, ist der Mietmarkt GANZ anders, auch wenn es allgemein teuer ist, so hat man ganz andere Vorteile wenn man sich halt nicht mit einem Konzern wie Vonovia rumschlagen muss. 
Damit das hier passiert, müssen die Leute allgemein mehr Eigentum haben. Der fällt nicht vom Baum, den muss man kaufen. Und wir sind hier stinkreich, das Privatvermögen der Deutschen ist irre hoch gemessen an den Bevölkerungszahlen. 

Einfache Sache: Vorkaufsrecht für Mieter oder Einheimische (bereits an dem Wohnort registrierte Personen), fertig, aus. Wenn keiner will, kann der Investor hier alles leerkaufen was dem vor die Flinte läuft. 
Das ist super einfach umzusetzen. da muss nicht viel geprüft werden, es wird nicht teuer, super primitive und stumpfe Regelung die auch der letzte Depp versteht. 
Dazu Tauschgeschäfte mit Immobilien vereinfachen - Haus gegen Wohnung mit Zuzahlung von einer Seite, ist an sich auch nichts unbekanntes. Wer umziehen will, findet so oft ein viel interessanteres Angebot als die Hütte erstmal zu verkaufen und dann was zu suchen. 

Mir geht es doch nicht um den freien Markt an sich, wobei ein kaputtregulierter Markt noch 100x schlimmer ist. 
Mir geht es darum das hier mehr Projekte und Leute einen festen Platz haben. Jeden Monat lese ich bei Facebook&co - da ein Club rausgeflogen, hier eine Bar geschlossen, dort ein Gemeinschaftsraum umgezogen, hier sucht wer ne Wohnung. Grund ist immer derselbe - Vertrag nicht verlängert, Miete verdoppelt oder Eigenbedarf eingeklagt von jemandem der schon XYZ Immobilien hat. Und dazu gehören auch sehr erfolgreiche Geschäfte die teils über 10 Jahre an dem Standort immer die Miete gezahlt haben. Und die sollten eine Möglichkeit haben, eben statt Miete auch einen Kauf zu bekommen, einfach und unkompliziert, ohne gleich von Investoren aus der ganzen Welt überfahren zu werden. 

Jedem ist doch klar das bei massiv steigenden Mieten (die steigen ja nicht seit gestern) Eigentum die bessere Option ist. München oder Berlin zeigen das deutlich, wer da vor 10 Jahren ne Wohnung gekauft hat, hat nicht nur den Wert praktisch verdoppelt sondern auch massiv Geld gespart gegenüber dem mieten. 

P.S. Ich mag Investoren. Wenn sie neues erschaffen, ist es immer willkommen. Aber sie erschaffen auf dem Immobilienmarkt zu wenig, sie wandeln diesen einfach um. In sehr hochwertige, edle Wohnungen z.B. - die aber teils einfach zu groß sind für den normalo. 
Selbst ich mit Home Office komme mit 3 Zimmern und 80m² aus, aber ich arbeite in der Wohnung, hier steht Equipment rum und ich will ja auch nicht vom Bett aufstehen und gleich den Arbeitsplatz sehen.
Aber sie erschaffen Wohnungen mit weit über 100m², die aber nicht für Familien gedacht sind - nur wenige Zimmer dafür riesig, nichts für Kinder drin, dafür ein Kamin drin, auch nix was man mit Kleinkindern braucht. 
Penthouse-Wohnungen brauchen wir an sich nicht so viele hier, aber man versucht alles Kapital ink. Besitzer herzuholen - z.B. Bänker aus UK hierher bewegen - denen sind auch 20€/m² noch günstig. 
Das passiert wenn hier nur wenige Mitspieler auf dem Markt sind, sie teilen sich den Kuchen und treiben alle recht schnell die Mieten hoch, so ein Konzern kann eine Gegend in wenigen Jahren komplett modernisieren und den Wert der Immobilien verdoppeln, das kann dir auf einem zerstreuten Markt nicht passieren. Nicht in wenigen Jahren.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (23. August 2019)

> Damit hätte ich ja auch kein Problem wenn die Superreichen aus Dubai und  London enteignet werden. Das Problem ist eher das vermutlich wieder  irgend ein Gesetz zur Enteignung erlassen wird und diese Supereichen es  am Ende eben nicht trifft. Die haben nämlich beste Kontakte bis in die  hohe Politik der Rotrotggrünen. Ob das so einfach geht wie es sich  manche vorstellen bezweifle ich stark.


Die Superreichen werden sich das mit Recht nicht gefallen lassen. Oder würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand dicht enteignet?


----------



## Poulton (23. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich besitzen aber fast alle europäischen Länder einen höheren Eigentumsanteil bei Eigenheimen, das liegt aber vor allem in der deutschen Geschichte begründet.


Es ist ja nicht nur in Deutschland und Österreich so, dass man einem im europäischen Vergleich recht hohen Anteil an Mietern hat, sondern auch in der Schweiz: Die Schweiz ist ein Volk von Mietern – besonders in diesen Kantonen - Schweiz - Aargauer Zeitung
Wobei ich mich sowieso Frage was dieser Flitz soll, das jeder ein Eigenheim bzw. Eigentumswohnung haben muss. Eine ordentliche Förderung gemeinnütziger und gemeinwohlorientierter Wohnungsgesellschaften sowie ein Kleingartenprogramm, damit die Leute nicht nur ihre Wände anstarren, wäre die vernünftigere Lösung.

Apropos: Wohnen - Leerstandsquote nach Bundeslaendern  -  Statistisches Bundesamt
Wobei man das noch nach Landkreis aufschlüsseln müsste.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. August 2019)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Superreichen werden sich das mit Recht nicht gefallen lassen. Oder würde es dir gefallen, wenn jemand dicht enteignet?



Superreiche beschweren sich immer wenn man ihnen was wegnimmt, das war bei Abschaffung der Sklaverei & Leibeigenschaft so, war so bei Einführung von Rentenversicherungen und Krankenkassen und wird auch so sein wenn ihnen ihr unnütz angehäufts Grundeigentum wegnimmt, das sie gar nicht bewohnen können und sie auch nicht arm machen wird.

Superreiche sind in der Regel aber auch kein sozial beachtenswerter Maßstab und auch niemand den man irgendwie bemitleiden müsste, da ein großer Teil der Superreichen nicht so reich geworden ist weil es überaus nette und soziale Personen sind, sondern weil sie jedes Schlupfloch im Graubereich der Gesetzgebung ausgenutzt haben und mit möglichst wenig sozialer Verantwortung andere ihr Vermögen haben erarbeiten lassen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist ja nicht nur in Deutschland und Österreich  so, dass man einem im europäischen Vergleich recht hohen Anteil an  Mietern hat, sondern auch in der Schweiz: Die Schweiz ist ein Volk von Mietern – besonders in diesen Kantonen - Schweiz - Aargauer Zeitung.



Stimmt, bei den Schweizern war es auch so, hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Grundsätzlich aber ist meine Aussage schon korrekt gewesen, das es in Europa ehr einen Hang hin zu Eigentum als zu Mieten gibt.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, bei den Schweizern war es auch so, hab ich jetzt gar nicht mehr dran gedacht. Grundsätzlich aber ist meine Aussage schon korrekt gewesen, das es in Europa ehr einen Hang hin zu Eigentum als zu Mieten gibt.



Man erwartet von den Arbeitnehmern eine hohe Flexibilität. Du hast heute keinen Job mehr, den du dein Leben lang in der gleichen Firma am gleichen Standort ausübst.
Was nützt dir Eigenheim, wenn dein Job 300km entfernt ist?


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man erwartet von den Arbeitnehmern eine hohe Flexibilität. Du hast heute keinen Job mehr, den du dein Leben lang in der gleichen Firma am gleichen Standort ausübst.
> Was nützt dir Eigenheim, wenn dein Job 300km entfernt ist?



Eigenheim ist kein Tattoo das bleibt, man kann es verkaufen, tauschen, vermieten etc.
Solche Umzüge fallen selten vom heiteren Himmel, wer umzieht kann meist den Umzug planen. Und sollte es doch dringend sein, kümmert sich ein Makler drum. Die Verluste bei einem ungünstigen Geschäft halten sich trotzdem in Grenzen und bei steigenden Immobilienpreisen quer durch alle Bereiche lohnt es sich sowieso. 
Und wenn jemand weiß das der oft umziehen wird bei dem Job, der kann sich auch einmieten, zumal solche Jobs oft sehr gut bezahlt sind und die Miete nicht wirklich weh tut.


----------



## Threshold (23. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eigenheim ist kein Tattoo das bleibt, man kann es verkaufen, tauschen, vermieten etc.



Tja, das ist das Problem. Viele hängen an ihrem Eigenheim. Und es gibt genug Leute, die den Job wechseln aber nicht gut bezahlt werden.
Ich selbst fahre auch 120km am Tag zur Arbeit.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Mehr Markt heißt mehr Leute die interessante Projekte umsetzen wollen und nicht einfach nur Geld sehen und zwar überall



Nein. "Mehr Markt" heißt nicht "mehr Leute, die interessante Projekte umsetzten wollen". Wir haben keinerlei Mangel an Leuten, die Projekte umsetzen wollen. "Können" ist das Problem. Und "mehr Markt" bedeutet immer und zu allererst "nur wer viel Geld hat kann viel machen". Und: "Wer kein Geld übrig hat kann gar nichts machen". Mehr Markt reduziert den Aktionsspielraum der meisten potentiellen Innovateure auf null.



> Wenn Immobilien nicht als Massenware verscherbelt werden und keine Quasi-Monopolisten entstehen die tausende von Wohnungen und ganze Gebiete aufkaufen,...


... dann verhindert das wohl offensichtlich jemand aktiv. Und das ist dann "weniger Markt" und "mehr Kontrolle". "Mehr Markt" wäre das genau Gegenteil.



> Was das mit sozialer Gerechtigkeit zu tun hat wenn die Leute kaufen statt mieten (was übrigens nicht so teuer ist wie man denkt wenn man umrechnet), verstehe ich auch nicht.



Es ist offensichtlich, dass du nicht verstehen willst beziehungsweise ignorierst, dass ein großer Teil der Leute hier und ein immer größer werdender Teil der Leute in den USA keine Möglichkeit hat, zu kaufen und immer mehr mieten müssen. Oder sich derart mit Krediten übernehmen müssen, dass die Zinsen höher als etwaige Mieten sind, was auf die gleiche Armutsfalle hinausläuft.




cryon1c schrieb:


> Damit das hier passiert, müssen die Leute allgemein mehr Eigentum haben. Der fällt nicht vom Baum, den muss man kaufen. Und wir sind hier stinkreich, das Privatvermögen der Deutschen ist irre hoch gemessen an den Bevölkerungszahlen.



Das Medianvermögen in Deutschland liegt bei 47000 € (bzw. tat es in 2017). Zieh Auto, Wohnungseinrichtung und andere nicht-liquidirbare Mittel ab und es dürften deutlich unter 20000 bleiben. Welche Wohnung genau sollen sich 50% der Deutschen denn davon kaufen???
Wonvia hat das Geld und wer das Geld hat in einem freien Markt das Sagen. Der Rest muss sehen, wo er bleibt. Willkommen im Kapitalismus.



> Einfache Sache: Vorkaufsrecht für Mieter oder Einheimische



Ist kein freier Markt, sondern ein massiver Eingriff ins Eigentumsrecht. Erst recht wenn du die Preise begrenzt, denn kein Mieter kann die Gebotene des durchschnittlichen Immobilieninvestors toppen.



> Dazu Tauschgeschäfte mit Immobilien vereinfachen - Haus gegen Wohnung mit Zuzahlung von einer Seite, ist an sich auch nichts unbekanntes.



Ist für Privatpersonen eine organisatorisches Mammutaufgabe, weil sie nicht nur einen Kaufinteressenten und ein passendes Objekt finden müssen, sondern auch noch eine Kombiantion aus beiden. Und da die meisten Umzugsbewegungen in Deutschland in die gleiche Richtung laufen (alle ziehen in Boom-Gebiete, kaum jemand weg) ist das für die Mehrheit komplett unmöglich.
Umgekehrt ist es für Konzerne ein super komfortables Steuerschlupfloch.



> Mir geht es doch nicht um den freien Markt an sich



Dann solltest du das vielleicht auch schreiben und nicht 3-4-5 mal "mehr Markt [Ende der Argumentation]" fordern... 



> P.S. Ich mag Investoren. Wenn sie neues erschaffen, ist es immer willkommen. Aber sie erschaffen auf dem Immobilienmarkt zu wenig, sie wandeln diesen einfach um.



Letzteres bringt halt in gleicher Zeit mehr ein.
Willkommen bei "mehr Markt". 




cryon1c schrieb:


> Eigenheim ist kein Tattoo das bleibt, man kann es verkaufen, tauschen, vermieten etc.
> Solche Umzüge fallen selten vom heiteren Himmel, wer umzieht kann meist den Umzug planen. Und sollte es doch dringend sein, kümmert sich ein Makler drum. Die Verluste bei einem ungünstigen Geschäft halten sich trotzdem in Grenzen und bei steigenden Immobilienpreisen quer durch alle Bereiche lohnt es sich sowieso.



Ach, eine neue Immobilie kaufen zu müssen, lohnt sich bei steigenden Immobilienpreisen? Für Makler vielleicht, aber nicht für Käufer. Und wer eilig verkaufen muss, kriegt auch selten den vollen Wert.



> Und wenn jemand weiß das der oft umziehen wird bei dem Job, der kann sich auch einmieten, zumal solche Jobs oft sehr gut bezahlt sind und die Miete nicht wirklich weh tut.



Echt? Ist mir jetzt irgendwie ganz neu, das Putzfrauen, Kassierer, Berufskraftfahrer, Callcenter-Mitarbeiterinnen und all die anderen Millionen von Deutschen, die heute nicht wissen, ob sie nächsten Monat gefeuert werden oder nicht, "sehr gut bezahlt" werden. Hätte ich doch lieber in eine dieser Luxusbranchen gehen sollen?


----------



## cryon1c (23. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das ist das Problem. Viele hängen an ihrem Eigenheim. Und es gibt genug Leute, die den Job wechseln aber nicht gut bezahlt werden.
> Ich selbst fahre auch 120km am Tag zur Arbeit.



Ich hänge auch an meinem Wohnort, der Unterschied zwischen Eigenheim und Miete ist allerdings geringer - mit dem Eigenheim hätte ich mehr Arbeit, eventuell größere Ausgaben am Stück (aber geringere Kosten auf Dauer) und dafür eben auch mehr Freiheiten wie z.B. eine Split-Klimaanlage anstatt des hässlichen Schlauch-aus-dem-Fenster-Gedöns. 
Alles hat Vor&Nachteile, aber auf dem aktuellen Markt macht Eigentum einfach finanziell so viel Sinn das es sich lohnt wenn es in Ballungsgebieten ist. Und um die geht es hier. Nicht um Landstriche wo die Miete noch unter 6€ ist, die gibt es auch, da will aber keiner wohnen. 

Und Jobwechsel mit Pendeln aber nicht gut bezahlt werden? Macht kaum wer mit, da biste ja nie Zuhause und hast auch noch nichts aufm Konto als Ausgleich für die Zeitverschwendung die dranklebt. 
Für mich ist Arbeitsweg auch Arbeitszeit, da ich diesen aufwende um Geld zu verdienen und nicht um Spaß zu haben oder was anderes nützliches zu tun. Deswegen muss es sich lohnen oder man sucht sich was anderes 
Würde ich 50 Stunden pro Monat z.B. für den Arbeitsweg brauchen, hätte ich meinem Chef längst gesagt - Du, hömma, so wird das nüscht, da muss eine Lösung ran.

Edit: @ruyven_macaran

Vorkaufsrecht ist kein Eingriff an sich. Es gibt einen Preis für das Objekt, den bestimmt der Verkäufer (ob der das dafür los wird ist hier nicht die Frage). Es gibt X Käufer aus allen Ecken. Wer lokal ist oder in diesem Ort einen Arbeitsvertrag (unterschrieben) hat, bekommt Vorkaufsrecht auf das Objekt - im Endeffekt hat er bei dem aufgerufenen Preis einfach den Vorzug. Will keiner (sagen wir mal 4 Wochen ohne Zusage), kann sich der Investor einkaufen bis er grün wird, egal von wo er kommt. Was ist daran verkehrt? Wird mit den Wohnungen übrigens auch gemacht, Städte etc. nutzen ihr Vorkaufsrecht, warum das nicht auf Leute ausweiten die wirklich an diesem Ort leben wollen und sich ihre erste Immobilie kaufen etc.?
Sehe da nichts verkehrtes dran.

Und Medianvermögen: ok, sagen wir mal 50.000€ aktuell, dürfte hinkommen. Man kann das aber nicht einfach so verteilen, die einen haben 500.000 die anderen haben 5.000 (Auto wo der TÜV beide Augen zudrückt, alte Möbel, keine Ersparnisse etc). Natürlich kann sich nicht jeder Eigentum leisten, aber es gibt genug Leute die das Geld haben. 

P.S. du hast noch Fahrer für Hermes Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Unternehmen vergessen. Und noch so einige Bereiche wo zu viel zum sterben bezahlt wird, aber das ist doch nicht alles was wir hier im Land haben, gibt auch viele die richtig gut verdienen, wir haben immer noch eine geile Mittelschicht die Geld hat und einen dicken Batzen Spitzenverdiener die sich in manchen Fällen eine ganze Siedlung leisten können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hänge auch an meinem Wohnort, der Unterschied zwischen Eigenheim und Miete ist allerdings geringer - mit dem Eigenheim hätte ich mehr Arbeit, eventuell größere Ausgaben am Stück (aber geringere Kosten auf Dauer) und dafür eben auch mehr Freiheiten wie z.B. eine Split-Klimaanlage anstatt des hässlichen Schlauch-aus-dem-Fenster-Gedöns.



Wenn du sie professionell einbauen lässt, sagen da auch Vermieter selten nein. Umgekehrt brauchst du bei Arbeiten an der Fassade auch bei Eigentumswohnungen eine Genehmigung der Eigentümergemeinschaft und da musst du dich sogar mit mehr Parteien einig werden.



> Und Jobwechsel mit Pendeln aber nicht gut bezahlt werden? Macht kaum wer mit



Macht jeder mit, der sonst auf HartzIV landet. Also sehr viele und wir reden hier ja von Mehrheiten, oder?



> Edit: @ruyven_macaran
> 
> Vorkaufsrecht ist kein Eingriff an sich. Es gibt einen Preis für das Objekt, den bestimmt der Verkäufer (ob der das dafür los wird ist hier nicht die Frage). Es gibt X Käufer aus allen Ecken. Wer lokal ist oder in diesem Ort einen Arbeitsvertrag (unterschrieben) hat, bekommt Vorkaufsrecht auf das Objekt - im Endeffekt hat er bei dem aufgerufenen Preis einfach den Vorzug. Will keiner (sagen wir mal 4 Wochen ohne Zusage), kann sich der Investor einkaufen bis er grün wird, egal von wo er kommt. Was ist daran verkehrt? Wird mit den Wohnungen übrigens auch gemacht, Städte etc. nutzen ihr Vorkaufsrecht, warum das nicht auf Leute ausweiten die wirklich an diesem Ort leben wollen und sich ihre erste Immobilie kaufen etc.?
> Sehe da nichts verkehrtes dran.



Wer meistbietend verkaufen möchte, macht das auch trotz Vorkaufsrecht an den Investor. Wird der eingangs geforderte Preis halt ein Qäntchen über dem realistischen Maximum angesetzt. Fertig. Das Problem der kleinen Leute ist nicht, dass sie nicht zum Zuge kommen, sondern dass sie den Preis nicht halten können. Also muss man wenn dann Gesetze erlassen, die einen Verkauf zum niedrigeren Preis erzwingen - und das wäre dann ein heftiger Eingriff. Alles andere eben weitestgehend wirkungslos. Siehe den kürzlichen Fall Berlin vs. Vonovia, wo das Vorkaufsrecht der Mieter bei zwei von drei Blöcken komplett wertlos war und erst beim dritten durch eine groß angelegte Aktion mit teurer finanzieller Unterstützung der Investor ausgebotet wurde.



> Und Medianvermögen: ok, sagen wir mal 50.000€ aktuell, dürfte hinkommen. Man kann das aber nicht einfach so verteilen, die einen haben 500.000 die anderen haben 5.000 (Auto wo der TÜV beide Augen zudrückt, alte Möbel, keine Ersparnisse etc). Natürlich kann sich nicht jeder Eigentum leisten, aber es gibt genug Leute die das Geld haben.



Hörauf, Zahlen in den Raum zu schmeißen. Es war nicht die Rede vom Durchschnitt aus 5000 und 500000, es war die Rede vom Median von 50000. (Genauer: Es waren sogar 47000 $ Das heißt die Hälfte hat weniger, deutlich weniger als die Hälfte hat deutlich mehr als doppelte. Wenn du in einer der Städte, deren Wohnungsmarkt problematisch ist, eine Wohnung kaufen willst, bist du aber schnell 500000 und mehr los. Weniger als 5% der deutschen Bevölkerung haben überhaupt Vermögen in diesem Umfange und nur ein Teil davon kann es für eine Wohnung ausgeben. Es geht aber nicht darum, eine "Lösung" für die reichestens 2% zu finden, an die du immer nur denkst. Wer dringend Hilfe und Schutz vor wuchernden Mieten brauchst, ist vor allem das ärmere Drittel der Bevölkerung.

Das heißt rund um P15/P20. Das bedeutete 2016 ein Vermögen, wenn man es so nennen will, von 600 bis 2400 Euro pro Haushalt (obige P50 47k$ waren pro Nase)
Boeckler Impuls04/2017 - Wie sind die Vermoegen in Deutschland verteilt?

Ich weiß, dass die Lebenslage derartiger Normalsterblicher dir fremd ist bzw. du in allen bisherigen Diskussion bewiesen hast, das du maximal an die oberen 20% denken tust. Aber bitte nimm einfach mal zur Kenntniss, dass die weder hier noch in der politischen Diskussion das Thema sind und dass somit nichts sinnvolles beitragen kannst und höre auf, hier immer wieder reinzulindnern.




> P.S. du hast noch Fahrer für Hermes Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Sub-Unternehmen vergessen. Und noch so einige Bereiche wo zu viel zum sterben bezahlt wird, aber das ist doch nicht alles was wir hier im Land haben



Nein, das ist nicht alles. Aber es ist mit großem Abstand die Mehrheit. Und darum gehts nunmal.
Ob ich Fahrer (nicht nur bei Sub-Sub-Sub-Paketausträgern, auch selbst z.B. im Fernverkehr) mit reinnehme, habe ich überlegt. Dann aber sein gelassen, weil die berufsbedingt flexibler sind, was die Lage des Wohnortes angeht.


----------



## cryon1c (26. August 2019)

Klimaanlage einbauen - wurde abgewunken. Weil Fassade hätte da einen hässlichen Pickel bekommen, da ist kein Balkon usw. um das unsichtbar zu installieren.
Also nix da, bei Eigentum wäre ich aber genau so geblockt gewesen - nur mit Haus kannste machen was du willst.

Und wegen Vermögen - ich kenn das ganz genau. Nur wenige Leute haben Vermögen um eine Wohnung zu kaufen ohne Kredite aufnehmen zu müssen. 
Aber da muss was passieren.

Was denkste wie Leute in Moskau überleben mit 500€ Lohn bei 1500€ Miete für ihre Wohnung? Richtig, sie zahlen keine, die Wohnung ist von den Eltern geerbt. Nur so lässt sich das verhindern. Mieten steigen trotzdem, aber viele wohnen im Eigentum daher juckt es keinen. So wird Zuzug begrenzt und Neubau ist bezahlbar + es gibt diverse Zuschüsse die wirklich massiv sind wenn sich eine Familie für Neubau entscheidet. Also nur Familien mit Kids, der alleinstehende Freelancer kann sich das eh leisten. 

Ich habe bereits geschrieben, wenn sich die Leute ausbeuten lassen vom Arbeitgeber, was kann da der Vermieter dafür?
Kosten steigen, Löhne nicht, jetzt soll es dem Vermieter an den Kragen gehen?) Irgendwie falsch, also so richtig falsch.


----------



## Poulton (27. August 2019)

Warum ziehst du dann nicht endlich nach Russland, wenn doch dort alles so "geil" und toll ist und jeder seine Eigentumswohnung hat?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Was denkste wie Leute in Moskau überleben mit 500€ Lohn bei 1500€ Miete für ihre Wohnung? Richtig, sie zahlen keine, die Wohnung ist von den Eltern geerbt. Nur so lässt sich das verhindern. Mieten steigen trotzdem, aber viele wohnen im Eigentum daher juckt es keinen. So wird Zuzug begrenzt und Neubau ist bezahlbar + es gibt diverse Zuschüsse die wirklich massiv sind wenn sich eine Familie für Neubau entscheidet. Also nur Familien mit Kids, der alleinstehende Freelancer kann sich das eh leisten.



Und wie erbt man eine Wohnung wenn kein Vermögen in der Familie ist um eine zu kaufen und zu vererben und wo wohnt man so lange, bis die Eltern verstorben sind, oder ist das dann wie um 1900 in Berlin, wo man zu 10 in einem Zimmer wohnt?


----------



## Poulton (27. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie erbt man eine Wohnung wenn kein  Vermögen in der Familie ist um eine zu kaufen und zu vererben und wo  wohnt man so lange, bis die Eltern verstorben sind, oder ist das dann  wie um 1900 in Berlin, wo man zu 10 in einem Zimmer wohnt?


Das siehst du mal wieder viel zu eng. Von Moskau lernen, heißt schließlich wohnen lernen - auch zu zehnt.
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Putinbildo.jpg


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wie erbt man eine Wohnung wenn kein Vermögen in der Familie ist um eine zu kaufen und zu vererben und wo wohnt man so lange, bis die Eltern verstorben sind, oder ist das dann wie um 1900 in Berlin, wo man zu 10 in einem Zimmer wohnt?



Ja da wohnen die Kids auch mal bis 25 oder 30 bei den Eltern bis sie arbeiten gehen und heiraten etc. 
Aber nix zu 10 in einem Zimmer. 
Und wenn kein Vermögen in der Familie ist, geht man arbeiten und verdient sich was. Das reicht dann zwar für einen kleinen Neubau am A***** der Stadt, aber dann hat man was. 
Es wird sich doch nie was ändern wenn niemand was tut. 
Ich miete auch, ich habe allerdings Rücklagen um mir auch eine Immobilie kaufen zu können - nur brauche ich es nicht weil ich nicht an einen Ort gebunden bin (gar nicht, Remote arbeiten halt) und weder Kids habe noch plane mir welche anzuschaffen denen ich halt eine Immobilie vererben würde. Das würde nicht für n Haus in München reichen, aber ne Wohnung in Berlin oder Leipzig zu kaufen ist kein Thema.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das siehst du mal wieder viel zu eng. Von Moskau lernen, heißt schließlich wohnen lernen - auch zu zehnt.
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/ff/Putinbildo.jpg



Ich bevorzuge da immer noch diesen Beitrag, wenn es um die Darstellung der Gottgleichheit des russischen Wegs unter Zar Valdimir geht:
*
RASPUTIN - Valdimir Putin - Love The Way You Move (Funk Overload) @slocband / 3:58min*
(Quelle: Youtube)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=YgGzAKP_HuM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja da wohnen die Kids auch mal bis 25 oder 30 bei den Eltern bis sie arbeiten gehen und heiraten etc.
> Aber nix zu 10 in einem Zimmer.
> Und wenn kein Vermögen in der Familie ist, geht man arbeiten und  verdient sich was. Das reicht dann zwar für einen kleinen Neubau am  A***** der Stadt, aber dann hat man was.
> Es wird sich doch nie was ändern wenn niemand was tut.
> Ich miete auch, ich habe allerdings Rücklagen um mir auch eine Immobilie  kaufen zu können - nur brauche ich es nicht weil ich nicht an einen Ort  gebunden bin (gar nicht, Remote arbeiten halt) und weder Kids habe noch  plane mir welche anzuschaffen denen ich halt eine Immobilie vererben  würde. Das würde nicht für n Haus in München reichen, aber ne Wohnung in  Berlin oder Leipzig zu kaufen ist kein Thema.



Schon mal daran gedacht neben Christian Lindner als regelmäßiger Beitrag bei der heute show zu bewerben, hättest gute Chancen.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Zumindest ist man jetzt in Berlin so schlau und deckelt die Mieten auf 8€/m² für die nächsten Jahre. Das sollte dann erst mal den Mietspiegel senken.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Warum ziehst du dann nicht endlich nach Russland, wenn doch dort alles so "geil" und toll ist und jeder seine Eigentumswohnung hat?



Ich hab dort gewohnt. Natürlich zur Miete, weil ich da nicht ewig leben wollte. Warum nicht? Es gibt da einige Probleme (die aber nichts mit dem Immobilienmarkt zu tun haben) und ich bräuchte halt n Visum, ich habe die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft und kann nicht einfach nach Russland einfallen wie ich lustig bin 
Ich spreche aber Russisch als Muttersprache und kenne das Land sowie einige Länder im Süden ganz gut. Deswegen die Beispiele. Der gemeine Deutsche weiß nichts über Russland, abgesehen davon das sie Putler haben (aktueller Spitzname) und das es da in Sibirien mal brennt oder ein Meteorit runterkommt - mehr Nachrichten gibt es nicht.

Ich sage nicht das dort alles geil ist, aber deren Modell verhindert den massiven Überfall mit wenigen Investoren die dann die halbe Stadt besitzen - weil man dort so viele Eigentümer hat, kann man physisch nicht alles aufkaufen, schon gar keine Häuser am Stück. Aber bauen und vermieten - ja, nur sind das Randgebiete die ungefähr so beliebt sind wie Berlin Neuköln. Da kriegste deine Bude für 30.000$ für 45m², wohnst aber auch in einem Gott verlassenen Niemandsland.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest ist man jetzt in Berlin so schlau und deckelt die Mieten auf 8€/m² für die nächsten Jahre. Das sollte dann erst mal den Mietspiegel senken.



Und was erreicht man damit? 
Die Vermieter werden zusehen das sie ihre Wohnungen in Eigentumswohnungen umgewandelt bekommen, egal mit welchen Mitteln. 
Die Vermieter werden zusehen das sie anderweitige Einkommensquellen finden - z.B. Dienstleister aufkaufen und diese Dienstleistungen über Nebenkosten abrechnen. Tipp: Concierge ist sehr beliebt sowie Gated Community die über Wachschutz etc. verfügt. 
Die Vermieter werden aufhören auch nur 1 Cent zu investieren weil SICH DAS NICHT LOHNT. Der Zustand der Immobilien wird sich nicht bessern.

Vergiss nicht, die Leute lassen sich nicht um ihren Gewinn bringen nur weil es jemandem im Hintern juckt. Es ist genau so ein Geschäft wie alles andere und es soll Gewinne erwirtschaften. Das Risiko muss sich auszahlen sonst macht keiner was.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich hab dort gewohnt. Natürlich zur Miete, weil ich da nicht ewig leben wollte. Warum nicht? Es gibt da einige Probleme (die aber nichts mit dem Immobilienmarkt zu tun haben) und ich bräuchte halt n Visum, ich habe die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft und kann nicht einfach nach Russland einfallen wie ich lustig bin
> Ich spreche aber Russisch als Muttersprache und kenne das Land sowie einige Länder im Süden ganz gut. Deswegen die Beispiele. Der gemeine Deutsche weiß nichts über Russland, abgesehen davon das sie Putler haben (aktueller Spitzname) und das es da in Sibirien mal brennt oder ein Meteorit runterkommt - mehr Nachrichten gibt es nicht.
> 
> Ich sage nicht das dort alles geil ist, aber deren Modell verhindert den massiven Überfall mit wenigen Investoren die dann die halbe Stadt besitzen - weil man dort so viele Eigentümer hat, kann man physisch nicht alles aufkaufen, schon gar keine Häuser am Stück. Aber bauen und vermieten - ja, nur sind das Randgebiete die ungefähr so beliebt sind wie Berlin Neuköln. Da kriegste deine Bude für 30.000$ für 45m², wohnst aber auch in einem Gott verlassenen Niemandsland.



Tja, typisches Russland auf Zeit "Tourigequacke", wie immer bei dir, selbsternannter "Experte" ohne Ahnung wovon er redet (das gleiche wie bei Deutschtürken die mal im Urlaub in der Türkei sind, aber meinen sie wären Türkeiexperten)...  



> Die einen kommen mit Gasmasken und schwerem Gerät - professionelle  Hausbesetzer, die fremde Wohnungen angreifen. Die anderen verteidigen  mit Waffen ihre vier Wände. Und wieder andere, skrupellose  Immobilien-Makler, werden zu Serienmördern. Ihre bisherige Bilanz:  mindestens neun tote Menschen. SPIEGEL TV-Reporterin Anna Sadovnikova  berichtet über brutale russische Enteignungskommandos und Verbrecher,  die für ein paar Quadratmeter töten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die Vermieter werden zusehen das sie ihre Wohnungen in Eigentumswohnungen umgewandelt bekommen, egal mit welchen Mitteln.



Dann verbietet man das halt vorher, dass Mietwohnungen in Eigentumswohnungen umgewandelt werden dürfen. Sollte kein Problem sein und sogar Deutschlandweit machbar.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann verbietet man das halt vorher, dass Mietwohnungen in Eigentumswohnungen umgewandelt werden dürfen. Sollte kein Problem sein und sogar Deutschlandweit machbar.



Aha, noch mehr Eingriffe in die Eigentumsrechte, das wird genau so einen Gegenwind haben wie Enteignung.

Wie ich sagte, Vermieter sind nicht dumm und haben Anwälte und Berater in Massen, sie werden dafür sorgen das immer Lücken gefunden werden. Anstatt den Markt halbwegs in Ruhe zu lassen und den Immobilienbestand komplett zu sanieren damit wir hier die Lebensqualität steigern, versucht man immer und immer wieder dem Vermieter in die Eier zu treten - finanziell versteht sich. Da sollte es keinen wundern wenn die sich wehren.

@Nightslayer - 14 Jahre in Kasachstan und 1,5 Jahre in Russland reichen dir nicht? Muss man mindestens 50 Jahre dort gelebt haben um mitzureden oder wat? Flieg doch mal selbst rüber, sieh dich um bevor du was dazu schreibst.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> @Nightslayer - 14 Jahre in Kasachstan und 1,5 Jahre in Russland reichen dir nicht? Muss man mindestens 50 Jahre dort gelebt haben um mitzureden oder wat? Flieg doch mal selbst rüber, sieh dich um bevor du was dazu schreibst.



War ich schon, beruflich 3 Monate in Kaliningrad, 2 mal 2 Moante Wolgograd, 1 Monat St. Petersburg und 3 mal für jeweils 1 Woche Urlaub in Woronesch, Baku und in Moskau.

Aber hey, außer dem Herrn Experten mit Youtube Zertifikat war halt noch niemand in Russland.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> War ich schon, beruflich 3 Monate in Kaliningrad, 2 mal 2 Moante Wolgograd, 1 Monat St. Petersburg und 3 mal für jeweils 1 Woche Urlaub in Woronesch, Baku und in Moskau.
> 
> Aber hey, außer dem Herrn Experten mit Youtube Zertifikat war halt noch niemand in Russland.



Da kennste also die Preise, da weißt du vll auch wie die Preise in jeder Stadt aussehen. Und da weißt du auch das es dort keine Konzerne gibt die große Teile der Stadt vermieten. Der Markt dort ist teuer, aber nicht so krank reguliert wie hier, deswegen ist die Qualität der Immobilien dort wesentlich höher wenn investiert wird. Und das obwohl dort Bauvorschriften etc. alles andere als ordentlich sind. 

Wir können vieles von anderen Ländern lernen, wie man bestimmte Probleme vermeidet ohne die Politik einzuschalten. Man muss nicht immer alles kaputtregulieren, aber ich vergesse - wir sind hier in Deutschland, wir brauchen hier für jeden Furz mehrere Monate an Bearbeitungszeit und 10 Vorschriften.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wir können vieles von anderen Ländern lernen, wie man bestimmte Probleme vermeidet ohne die Politik einzuschalten. Man muss nicht immer alles kaputtregulieren, aber ich vergesse - wir sind hier in Deutschland, wir brauchen hier für jeden Furz mehrere Monate an Bearbeitungszeit und 10 Vorschriften.



Und viele Länder können von Deutschland lernen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und viele Länder können von Deutschland lernen.



Jap, beim Klimaschutz, bei Menschenrechten, bei diversen anderen Sachen - aber nicht bei der kranken Bürokratie und den elenden Regulierungen für viele Märkte die sinnlos sind.
Solche Sachen wie Zensur bei Videospielen, 20km/h bei E-Rollern und Zulassung oben drauf - das muss keiner lernen, da lachen die anderen drüber. Und Mietpreisbremse gehört dazu. Die wurde in den USA versucht - epic fail. War ja klar das wir die Idee hier aufgreifen.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

Zensur bei Videospielen?
Videospiele gelten nicht als Kulturgut, und weil in Deutschland gewisse Dinge aus dem Dritten Reich eben verboten sind, muss man sie aus dem Spiel entfernen.
Du kannst ja eine Petition starten, die Videospiele als Kulturgut zulässt.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zensur bei Videospielen?
> Videospiele gelten nicht als Kulturgut, und weil in Deutschland gewisse Dinge aus dem Dritten Reich eben verboten sind, muss man sie aus dem Spiel entfernen.
> Du kannst ja eine Petition starten, die Videospiele als Kulturgut zulässt.



Muss ich nicht, das wird hier ja besser, Wolfenstein vor kurzem war ein Beispiel dafür das es besser wird. Ist aber Offtopic.

Und während es in einigen Bereichen endlich voran geht (besagte Zensur z.B.) rollen wir in anderen Bereichen immer weiter zurück, anstatt von Ländern zu lernen die diese Probleme erfolgreich lösen und zwar ohne Politik. 
Ich hätte auch ein anderes Land als Beispiel hier nehmen können, nur kenne ich mich in Russland (und Umland) sehr viel besser aus. Und die haben keine Probleme mit Konzernen die tausende von Wohnungen pro Stadt vermieten und die Preise unter sich ausmachen können. Quasi-Monopol auf Wohnraum zur Miete gibt es dort nicht und das hat einen einfachen Grund - mehr Eigentum in privater Hand in den Städten, vor allem sind es Wohnungen. Bei Einfamilienhäusern haben wir das Problem hier nicht und die Preise für eben diese sind eigentlich noch im Rahmen, bedenkt man was man bekommt gegenüber einer Wohnung.


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> mehr Eigentum in privater Hand in den Städten, vor allem sind es Wohnungen. Bei Einfamilienhäusern haben wir das Problem hier nicht und die Preise für eben diese sind eigentlich noch im Rahmen, bedenkt man was man bekommt gegenüber einer Wohnung.



Beschwer dich bei den Ländern, die ihre Sozialwohnungen verkauft haben um kurzfristig Geld zu generieren.
Ich hab das Haus meiner Großeltern und das vermiete ich.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Beschwer dich bei den Ländern, die ihre Sozialwohnungen verkauft haben um kurzfristig Geld zu generieren.
> Ich hab das Haus meiner Großeltern und das vermiete ich.



Warum sollte man sich bei denen beschweren?
Die haben die Wohnungen verkauft, ist ganz normal, warum sollte Papa Staat oder Kommunen, Länder etc. Immobilien besitzen die nicht für Behörden etc. gebraucht werden?


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Anstatt den Markt halbwegs in Ruhe zu lassen und den Immobilienbestand komplett zu sanieren damit wir hier die Lebensqualität steigern, versucht man immer und immer wieder dem Vermieter in die Eier zu treten - finanziell versteht sich. Da sollte es keinen wundern wenn die sich wehren.



Die müssen nicht Luxussaniert werden. Teuere und unbezahlbare Wohnung gibt es genug auf dem markt. Es fehlen billige einfache Wohnungen. Da tut es auch ein Altbau.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die müssen nicht Luxussaniert werden. Teuere und unbezahlbare Wohnung gibt es genug auf dem markt. Es fehlen billige einfache Wohnungen. Da tut es auch ein Altbau.



Geht ja nicht um Luxussanierung, es geht im halbwegs vernünftige Instandsetzung ink. vernünftiger Materialien, gut bezahlten Handwerkern und nicht irgendwelchen armen Würstchen aus Bulgarien die hier für 800€ pro Monat buckeln, guter Ausstattung etc. 
Wo ist das denn Luxus?)


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Dann schau dir doch mal an, was da alles angebaut wird. 
Zumal es ein Uteil des BGH gibt, das der der saniert auch die Kosten tragen muss. Es kann also nicht einfach auf die Miete umgelegt werden. 
Urteil: Wer auf eigene Faust saniert, muss auch die Kosten tragen

Ansonsten kannst du gerne mal ein Foto von einer Baustelle machen, wo mit 5€/m² geworben wird.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Ja klar, saniert wird von den Gewinnen die der Vermieter macht. Ergo landet das SOWIESO bei der Miete, denn kein privater Vermieter (egal ob Einzelperson oder fetter Konzern) saniert sich ins Minus. 
Das ist doch gerade das Risiko - der Vermieter steckt Geld in die Immobilie und will entsprechend Gewinne sehen die über der Investition liegen damit sich das irgendwie lohnt.

Und was willste mit ner Baustelle die 5€/m² kostet? Aktuell sinds eher 13-15€/m² im Osten die ein Neubau braucht um in die Gewinnzone zu kommen (Miete, kalt). Also Leipzig, Berlin usw.

Kann dir gerne auch mal Grundstückspreise hier sagen, rund um Leipzig sinds um die 300-350€/m² wenn man sich was vernünftiges kaufen will. Weiter weg fällt das bis auf 100€ runter, dann ist man aber auch mitten im Niemandsland. 

Will man also hier bauen und das in guter Lage, kostet so ein 500m² Grundstück schon mal 175.000€ und das ist nur das nackte Land. 
Bauen IST teuer. Das MUSS sich rechnen und zwar eher der Geldgeber in Rente geht oder gar über den Jordan. Begrenzt man alles, hören die Investitionen auf, was bei einem massiven Zuzug in Städten untragbar wäre. Also nix Mietpreisbremse, nix kaputtmachen - mehr bauen, mehr Geld fürs sanieren, unbrauchbare Gebäude abreißen und neu bauen, alles was bislang nicht gewinnbringend zu restaurieren war - restaurieren und ordentlich vermieten.

Die Preise fürs bauen sind nicht ohne, daran orientieren sich ALLE, auch Vermieter vom Altbau wenn dieser hergerichtet wurde.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Und das ist das Problem, das kann sich keiner leisten. 

Wobei man frei nach Lidner "sollen sie doch Aktinien kaufen" jetzt Investionen für Geringverdiener schaffen will.
Der Flaschenpfand soll von 8ct auf 15-25 ct steigen. Forderung von Brauereiverband: Umweltamt fuer hoeheres Flaschenpfand | tagesschau.de
Wäre also eine Wertsteigerung um 100-200%. 
Jetzt muss man nur genug vorher saufen.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Aha, noch mehr Eingriffe in die Eigentumsrechte, das wird genau so einen Gegenwind haben wie Enteignung.



Und was ist mit dem Eigentum und Vermögen der Mieter? Wenn sich deutlich mehr trauen Eigenbedarf an ihrem Geld anzumelden und die Miete kürzen, können die Vermieter auch nicht viel machen.
YouTube
YouTube


----------



## Threshold (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wäre also eine Wertsteigerung um 100-200%.
> Jetzt muss man nur genug vorher saufen.



Wieso saufen?
In Zukunft wird es Raubüberfälle auf Leergut Transporter geben.


----------



## Poulton (27. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Die haben die Wohnungen verkauft, ist ganz normal, warum sollte Papa Staat oder Kommunen, Länder etc. Immobilien besitzen die nicht für Behörden etc. gebraucht werden?


Der böse Staat aber auch. Die Aufwendungen die man hatte, als die Wohnungen noch im staatlichen Besitz waren und vorrangig an sozial Schwache vermietet wurden, waren bedeutend niedriger als die Zuschüsse die man jetzt an die Bedürftigen zahlen muss, damit die eine Wohnung im hochgelobten freien Markt finden.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Geht ja nicht um Luxussanierung, es geht im  halbwegs vernünftige Instandsetzung ink. vernünftiger Materialien,


Und das wäre bei dir genau was? Goldene Klobrille, Bad mit feinsten Marmor, Zombiehome, feinste Holztäfelung, ... ?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Begrenzt man alles, hören die Investitionen auf,  was bei einem massiven Zuzug in Städten untragbar wäre. Also nix  Mietpreisbremse, nix kaputtmachen - mehr bauen, mehr Geld fürs sanieren,  unbrauchbare Gebäude abreißen und neu bauen, alles was bislang nicht  gewinnbringend zu restaurieren war - restaurieren und ordentlich  vermieten.


Es gäbe ja auch noch eine andere Alternative: Ansiedlungsstop und  Erweiterungsstop für Unternehmen in Städten wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, .... Mit dem Hinweis an diese, dass sie es mal in  den zig hundert Klein- und Mittelstädten probieren sollen, wo es genug  Platz sowohl für ihr Unternehmen, als auch für Mitarbeiter gibt. Aber  dazu müsste man erstmal den Förderalismus dahingehend reformieren, dass  es weg vom Wettbewerb der Kommunen geht. Wer auch immer auf die Idee  kam, gehört mit faulem Obst beworfen. Staatliche Institutionen sollen im  Wettbewerb zueinander stehen... Demnächst macht man noch eine zweite  Bundeswehr und lässt die im Wettbewerb zur ersten stehen.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und das ist das Problem, das kann sich keiner leisten.
> 
> Wobei man frei nach Lidner "sollen sie doch Aktinien kaufen" jetzt Investionen für Geringverdiener schaffen will.
> Der Flaschenpfand soll von 8ct auf 15-25 ct steigen. Forderung von Brauereiverband: Umweltamt fuer hoeheres Flaschenpfand | tagesschau.de
> ...




Wenn sich das keiner leisten könnte, würde das billiger werden. Das ist genau wie mit Smartphones über 1000€. Wird gekauft. Ausgaben steigen genau wie die Löhne auch, bei wem sie es nicht tun - der strengt sich dafür nicht an. 
Klingt böse, aber im Kapitalismus müssen die Leute auch mal zusehen das sie das bekommen was sie verdienen wenn es ums Geld geht. Geschenkt gibt es nichts. 
Hier ist auch der Gedanke einfach - wer eine Familie hat und den Kids was hinterlassen will was einen Wert hat und eventuell noch an Wert zulegt - der holt sich ne Immobilie. Man steckt selbst zurück, zahlt mehr (oder spart härter) und kann dann in Ruhe seine Rente genießen - egal ob man drin lebt oder vermietet und woanders mit dem Geld richtig Spaß hat. Und sollte man umkommen, haben die Kinder wenigstens ne Immobilie.


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Deshalb muss der Kapitalismus beschränkt werden.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und das wäre bei dir genau was? Goldene Klobrille, Bad mit feinsten Marmor, Zombiehome, feinste Holztäfelung, ... ?
> 
> 
> Es gäbe ja auch noch eine andere Alternative: Ansiedlungsstop und  Erweiterungsstop für Unternehmen in Städten wie Berlin, Hamburg, München, .... Mit dem Hinweis an diese, dass sie es mal in  den zig hundert Klein- und Mittelstädten probieren sollen, wo es genug  Platz sowohl für ihr Unternehmen, als auch für Mitarbeiter gibt. Aber  dazu müsste man erstmal den Förderalismus dahingehend reformieren, dass  es weg vom Wettbewerb der Kommunen geht. Wer auch immer auf die Idee  kam, gehört mit faulem Obst beworfen. Staatliche Institutionen sollen im  Wettbewerb zueinander stehen... Demnächst macht man noch eine zweite  Bundeswehr und lässt die im Wettbewerb zur ersten stehen.



Nö, aber kein Boden für 1,50€ pro m² der schon vom schief ansehen löcherig wird. Trittschalldämmung (gerade in Platten, das ist so ne einfache Sache die so viel Lebensqualität bedeutet). Rampen und Aufzüge für Leute mit geringer Mobilität. Auch mal Glasfaser in die Wohnungen bringen (sprich Ausbau auf komplett eigene Kosten vom Vermieter die er sich dann über die Miete reinholt). Vernünftige Türen und Fenster, nicht das billigste. Energetische Sanierung oben druff, sowieso. Vernünftig halt, kein Luxus, aber etwas was an den Neubau rankommt von der Qualität her, wenn sowieso auf einen ähnlichen Stil umgebaut wird (Innenausbau). Tapeten auch nicht für 1,50€ pro m² draufkleben. Und Handwerker vernünftig bezahlen. Wenns geht keine Osteuropäer für Hungerlohn, wo nur einer Deutsch spricht und das auch nur in Bruchstücken. Und vernünftiger Holzboden drauf hat auch was oder guter Teppich. Kostet auch was. 
Hast du dir mal die Platten hier angesehen im Osten? Von Lebensqualität ist da nichts, man merkt das überall das billigste verbaut war was überhaupt zu bekommen ist. 


Und für Unternehmen - wie willste das durchsetzen? Alle Fachkräfte die benötigt werden, studieren in Großstädten und werden da gleich von den Firmen angeworben, an Ort und Stelle. Und große Werke usw. werden in der Nähe von Großstädten errichtet, auch in Leipzig haben wir diese. Damit die Leute direkt von der Uni da mit dem Fahrrad zur Bewerbung fahren können und auch da bleiben. Welche vernünftige Firma die jetzt einen großen Standort in ner Metropole hat, geht freiwillig aufs platte Land? Da GIBT ES NIX. Da gibt es keine ausgebildeten Mitarbeiter (wer da lebte, ist längst weg und neue werden da nicht ausgebildet). Da gibt es keine Infrastruktur für die Werke usw. Es gibt da Platz und natürlich kostet der weit weniger als in der Großstadt, aber diese Kosten holen sie wieder rein wenn sie schnell Mitarbeiter finden und diese nicht umziehen müssen.
Werkswohnungen - das hätte ich ja noch verstanden. Was dem Hausmeister oft angeboten wird damit der günstig und nah an seiner Arbeit wohnen kann, können die großen Konzerne auch anbieten. Wenn überhaupt noch Platz dafür ist, in der Nähe eine Wohnsiedlung einzurichten. 

Und was ist noch mal so schlimm dran wenn eine Stadt mit einem großen Konzern eng in Verbindung steht und alle dadurch profitieren? Stuttgart ist z.B. durch Autofirmen geprägt, sie geben der Stadt enorm viel, auf allen Ebenen. Soll man die jetzt irgendwo in die Pampa schieben oder wie?)


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Nur werden von überhöhten Mieten nicht die Handwerker besser bezahlt. 
Die Schwarzarbeit ist besonders bei Großbaustellen verbreitet und der erzielte Gewinn landet nach der Geldwäsche in irgendwelchen Steueroasen. 
Razzia gegen Ausbeutung osteuropaeischer Arbeitskraefte | MDR.DE


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Nur werden von überhöhten Mieten nicht die Handwerker besser bezahlt.
> Die Schwarzarbeit ist besonders bei Großbaustellen verbreitet und der erzielte Gewinn landet nach der Geldwäsche in irgendwelchen Steueroasen.
> Razzia gegen Ausbeutung osteuropaeischer Arbeitskraefte | MDR.DE



Dafür haben wir aber Gesetze und Behörden die das kontrollieren müssen, das juckt mich als Bürger so gar nicht. Ich kann auch nicht auf Baustellen gehen und die Arbeiter fragen ob sie gut bezahlt werden und aus welchem Land die sind.
So eine Razzia passiert doch 1x im Jahr irgendwo und dann gut ist. 
Ich bin auch der Meinung das lokale, gut bezahlte Handwerker besser arbeiten. Qualität hat ihren Preis. Man kann niemanden für unter 1000€ hinstellen und erwarten das der motiviert arbeitet und Qualität abliefert. Aber die Leute müssen ja nicht drin wohnen und wenn doch - für sich holen sie andere Handwerker oder zahlen besser


----------



## DKK007 (27. August 2019)

Genauso müssen halt auch die Mieten kontrolliert werden.


----------



## cryon1c (27. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Genauso müssen halt auch die Mieten kontrolliert werden.



Wozu diese kontrollieren? Man müsste den Zustand der Wohnungen kontrollieren und Vermieter bestrafen die ihre Wohnungen zerfallen lassen oder Mieter abzocken. Aber eine hohe Miete ist keine Abzocke, es ist der normale Preis für eine Ware - in diesem Fall eine Wohnung. Wir motzen alle wenn Apple die Preise bekanntgibt, aber man kann die nur anmeckern, am Preis kann man nicht rütteln. 
Ich bin immer noch gegen diese wilden Angriffe auf den Markt.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

Den Appelschrott will auch keiner kaufen und ist auch nicht lebensnotwendig. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohnen ist ein Grund und Menschenrecht.

Der Preis für die Wohnungen ist halt nicht mehr normal, sondern durch Spekulationen und Geldwäsche überhöht.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Den Appelschrott will auch keiner kaufen und ist auch nicht lebensnotwendig.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohnen in der Metropole ist weder Grund noch Menschenrecht. Das ist einfach nur der Wunsch der Leute. Ich kann mir auch einen Porsche wünschen, dieser materialisiert sich aber nicht wenn ich nicht dafür Geld locker mache. 
Mit der Wohnung oder dem Haus ist es genauso.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

Meinst du nichts selbst, es will niemand auf dem Land wohnen, deshalb muss man da kein Internet sein.

Ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich. Viele würden auf dem Land bleiben, wenn die Infrastruktur und insbesondere das Internet besser wäre. 
Am Puls Deutschlands - #wasmichimostenstoert - ZDFmediathek
Exakt - extra: So denkt Sachsen - Ein Land vor der Wahl | MDR.DE
Philipp Amthor in Kreuzberg: Wahlkreistausch mit Canan Bayram | YouTube

Wobei es für den Wahlkreistausch sicher bessere Kandidaten geben hätte, als den Stocksteifen aus der CDU. Zumal mich gewundert hat, wie wenig der über Berlin wusste, wo er doch als Abgeordneter dort arbeitet.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Meinst du nichts selbst, es will niemand auf dem Land wohnen, deshalb muss man da kein Internet sein.
> 
> Ist irgendwie ein Widerspruch in sich. Viele würden auf dem Land bleiben, wenn die Infrastruktur und insbesondere das Internet besser wäre.
> Am Puls Deutschlands - #wasmichimostenstoert - ZDFmediathek
> ...



Auf dem Land kann jeder für Internet seöbst sorgen, da man dort mit dem Eigentum auch die entsprechenden Leitungen verlegen lassen kann. Wenn man Häuslebauer ist, sowieso - kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand einen Neubau da wagt und sich nicht gleich vernünftig mit Glasfaser versorgen lässt sowie das ganze Haus mit Cat.7 und passenden Dosen ausstattet - da wäre man schön blöd. 

Also wer unbedingt auf dem Land leben will, kann sich da einrichten wie er braucht.
Und wer in der Stadt leben will, macht dafür halt paar € mehr locker.

Würden die Leute aufs Land ziehen wollen, hätten die sich da schon ohne Probleme was hingezaubert. Will aber wohl keiner. Vor allem sind die Preise dort so niedrig, 6€ pro m² und teils drunter und keiner will trotzdem hin. Für das was eine Wohnung in Leipzig kostet kann man sich da n dickes Haus mieten mit der dreifachen Fläche. 
Und gerade weil die da drüben hart rechts wählen und hart rechts sind, will ja auch keiner hin. Einer der Gründe warum ich in Leipzig bin - weg von den rechten Vollspacken. Sorry für den Kraftausdruck, aber die sind halt genau das. Und das ist mir auch 15€/m² wert z.B. - weil Lebensqualität auch mit Menschen zusammenhängt die man draußen so trifft. 

Also, wenn die da auf dem Land sich nicht ändern, werden die weiterhin im Niemandsland leben wo 1x am Tag ein Bus vorbeifährt und wo man Youtube in 240p glotzen darf weil man zu geizig ist für Glasfaser.


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Hast du dir mal die Platten hier angesehen im Osten?


Ja und wo ist da jetzt das Problem? Das sie deiner Dekadenz nicht genügen?



> Welche vernünftige Firma die jetzt einen großen Standort in ner Metropole hat, geht freiwillig aufs platte Land?


Ich rede von Klein- und Mittelstädten und nicht vom platten Land, wo man drei Häuser und vier Spitzbuben hat. Schau dir die amtliche Definition einer Kleinstadt und einer Mittelstadt an. 



> Alle Fachkräfte die benötigt werden, studieren in Großstädten


Genau, nur in Großstädten wird studiert. Schon seltsam dass dann Universitäten wie Ilmenau und Jena noch existieren und sogar in Rankings mit die vordersten Plätze belegen. Ob deine heißgeliebten Großstädte zum Schluss nicht doch nur überdimensionierte Klosettbecken sind?



cryon1c schrieb:


> Soll man die jetzt irgendwo in die Pampa schieben oder wie?)


Hör auf alles als Pampa zu bezeichnen, was nicht mindestens so groß wie Leipzig ist. Aber für dich ist wahrscheinlich auch Jena und Erfurt Pampa, weil erstere nur 110000 Einwohner hat und zweitere nur 210000.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und wer in der Stadt leben will, macht dafür halt paar € mehr locker.


Es geht nicht um wollen. Manche Menschen Leben Zeit ihres Lebens in der  Großstadt und sind nunmal nicht so gut situiert, dass sie sich die  gestiegenen Mieten leisten können. Andere sind gezwungen in die Stadt zu  ziehen, weil sie ansonsten vom Jobcenter sanktioniert werden, wenn sie  die Stelle nicht annehmen. Obwohl sie hinterher trotzdem noch aufstocken müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Auf dem Land kann jeder für Internet seöbst sorgen, da man dort mit dem Eigentum auch die entsprechenden Leitungen verlegen lassen kann.



Dann zeig mal, wie man die Kabel selbst verlegen soll. Da muss es doch irgendwo eine Anleitung geben, wie man die dann am Kasten anschließt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2019)

Na Großstadt passt ja schon ab 100k Einwohner


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Auf dem Land kann jeder für Internet seöbst sorgen, da man dort mit dem Eigentum auch die entsprechenden Leitungen verlegen lassen kann. Wenn man Häuslebauer ist, sowieso - kann mir nicht vorstellen das jemand einen Neubau da wagt und sich nicht gleich vernünftig mit Glasfaser versorgen lässt sowie das ganze Haus mit Cat.7 und passenden Dosen ausstattet - da wäre man schön blöd.



Kostet ja auch nichts, wenn da noch das alte Kupferkabel aus den 50er liegt, das dann auf Glasfaser umzubauen.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kostet ja auch nichts, wenn da noch das alte Kupferkabel aus den 50er liegt, das dann auf Glasfaser umzubauen.



Das gehört zum Preis für die Immobilie dazu. Genau so wie andere Anschlüsse nicht kostenlos vom Himmel fallen sondern bezahlt werden wollen. Wo ist da nu der Unterschied wenn man sich Strom oder Glasfaser legen lässt? Beides wird gleichzeitig verlegt im Optimalfall damit man nicht 2-3x buddeln geht. Das ist eine Investition, 1x investiert hat man dann für lange Zeit seine Ruhe.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das gehört zum Preis für die Immobilie dazu. Genau so wie andere Anschlüsse nicht kostenlos vom Himmel fallen sondern bezahlt werden wollen. Wo ist da nu der Unterschied wenn man sich Strom oder Glasfaser legen lässt? Beides wird gleichzeitig verlegt im Optimalfall damit man nicht 2-3x buddeln geht. Das ist eine Investition, 1x investiert hat man dann für lange Zeit seine Ruhe.



Strom oder Wasser liegt da schon. Glasfaser nicht.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Strom oder Wasser liegt da schon. Glasfaser nicht.



Nicht überall, es werden stellenweise neue Gebiete ausgewiesen die nicht über Infrastruktur verfügen, so wird das verlegt und zwar so wie der Bauherr wünscht. Da kannste dir auch Glasfaser ins gleiche Loch schmeißen um Kosten zu sparen.


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2019)

https://www.telekom.com/de/blog/net...-einheit-rueckblick-auf-den-aufbau-ost-442026


> Start des Programms „Telekom 2000“. Danach sollten in den folgenden  Jahren 5,7 Millionen Telefonanschlüsse, 70.000 öffentliche  Telefonstellen, 90.000 Datenanschlüsse, 96.000 Btx-Anschlüsse und 0,5  Millionen Mobilfunkanschlüsse entstehen. Kosten damals 50 Milliarden  D-Mark.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das gehört zum Preis für die Immobilie dazu. Genau so wie andere Anschlüsse nicht kostenlos vom Himmel fallen sondern bezahlt werden wollen. Wo ist da nu der Unterschied wenn man sich Strom oder Glasfaser legen lässt? Beides wird gleichzeitig verlegt im Optimalfall damit man nicht 2-3x buddeln geht. Das ist eine Investition, 1x investiert hat man dann für lange Zeit seine Ruhe.



Bei den alten Höfen liegt Wasser und Strom aber schon seit Jahren. 
Teilweise gibt es auch noch einen alten Brunnen. Brunnendoerfer Ruex und Kralapp schoepfen erstmals Hoffnung | Freie Presse - Rochlitz

Zumal man ein Rohr oder Kabel immer nur legen kann, wenn es auch einen entsprechenden Verteiler mit Zuleitung/Backbone gibt. Gerade die fehlen bei der Telekom seit Jahren.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Da geht man doch nicht zur Telekom....
Das ist ja so als würde man nem Serienmörder seinen Wohnungsschlüssel UND Adresse geben.

Dafür geht man zu einem regionalen Anbieter wie M-Net, HLkomm usw. die rein auf Glasfaser spezialisiert sind und entsprechend vernünftige Backbones haben. Die rosa Terroristen kann man dabei getrost ignorieren und von denen eine Backup-Leitung legen lassen wenn man es unbedingt mag.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nicht überall, es werden stellenweise neue Gebiete ausgewiesen die nicht über Infrastruktur verfügen, so wird das verlegt und zwar so wie der Bauherr wünscht. Da kannste dir auch Glasfaser ins gleiche Loch schmeißen um Kosten zu sparen.



Bei uns gibt es kein Glasfaser und wird auch nie hinkommen.
Will ich also Glasfaser, muss ich alles selbst finanzieren. Dann mal los.


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bei den alten Höfen liegt Wasser und Strom aber schon seit Jahren.


Das Brunnenwasser als Trinkwasser zu nutzen, halte ich angesichts dessen für fragwürdig: Nitrat-Streit mit EU: Abfuhr fuer zwei Ministerinnen | tagesschau.de


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Will ich also Glasfaser, muss ich alles selbst finanzieren. Dann mal los.


Hätte bei uns auf'm Kaff 900€ Anzahlung gekostet, +Verlegung und Installation, +monatliche Kosten, je nach gewählter Endgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte bei uns auf'm Kaff 900€ Anzahlung gekostet, +Verlegung und Installation, +monatliche Kosten, je nach gewählter Endgeschwindigkeit.



Yep, normaler Preis. Nur sind die Leute selbst dafür zu geizig.  Die erwarten das Papa Staat es kostenlos hinlegt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns gibt es kein Glasfaser und wird auch nie hinkommen.
> Will ich also Glasfaser, muss ich alles selbst finanzieren. Dann mal los.



 Frag deinen regionalen Anbieter wo der Knotenpunkt ist, wirst dich wundern wie nah das an deinem Haus eigentlich ist. Gleichzeitig macht der dir auch einen Kostenvoranschlag dafür.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte bei uns auf'm Kaff 900€ Anzahlung gekostet, +Verlegung und Installation, +monatliche Kosten, je nach gewählter Endgeschwindigkeit.



Bei mir muss ich schon 100€ zahlen, wenn ich die Anfrage dazu stelle. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Frag deinen regionalen Anbieter wo der Knotenpunkt ist, wirst dich wundern wie nah das an deinem Haus eigentlich ist. Gleichzeitig macht der dir auch einen Kostenvoranschlag dafür.



Ich weiß wo der Knotenpunkt ist. Das ist ja eben der Witz.
Die haben einfach nicht weiter gelegt. Meine Ecke kriegt nichts, fertig.


----------



## Two-Face (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Yep, normaler Preis. Nur sind die Leute selbst dafür zu geizig.  Die erwarten das Papa Staat es kostenlos hinlegt.


...ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, dass parallel eine neue Heizung fällig war, samt Gasanschluss der ebenfalls verlegt werden musste. 

NIEMAND ist zu geizig, sowas selbst zu bezahlen, wenn er es sich leisten kann - nur haben gewisse Menschen eben, man stelle sich mal vor (!), auch andere Ausgaben. Ja, wo gibt's denn sowas?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...ich vergaß noch zu erwähnen, dass parallel eine neue Heizung fällig war, samt Gasanschluss der ebenfalls verlegt werden musste.
> 
> NIEMAND ist zu geizig, sowas selbst zu bezahlen, wenn er es sich leisten kann - nur haben gewisse Menschen eben, man stelle sich mal vor (!), auch andere Ausgaben. Ja, wo gibt's denn sowas?



Ob das für jemanden der auf einer Nordsee Halligen lebt, oder in einem Weiher, oder auf einer Alm in den Alpen, oder in bergigen Harzer Dörfern (schwierige topographische & geologische Beschaffenheiten), auch nur 900 Euro kosten wird, bis zu sich Glasfaser legen zu lassen?


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob das für jemanden der auf einer Nordsee Halligen lebt, oder in einem Weiher, auch nur 900 Euro kosten wird, bis zu sich Glasfaser legen zu lassen?



Der nutzt einen Borg Transceiver.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2019)

Dafür gibt es Richtfunk, bezahlbar und mit anständigen Ping+Bandbreite.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es Richtfunk, bezahlbar und mit anständigen Ping+Bandbreite.



Was kostet sowas? 1000€ pro Monat?


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2019)

Rein interessehalber: Wurde bei euch auf den Dorf Anfang der 90er Jahre nicht mit gutem Westgeld, damals noch von Deutsche Bundespost Telekom, sowohl Telefon als auch Kabelfernsehen verlegt? (An Glasfaser kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern.)


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was kostet sowas? 1000€ pro Monat?


Zahl dafür, wenn du dein Unwissen bekämpfen willst:
Gemeinsam funken | c't | Heise Magazine


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wurde bei euch auf den Dorf Anfang der 90er Jahre nicht mit gutem Westgeld, damals noch von Deutsche Bundespost Telekom, sowohl Telefon als auch Kabelfernsehen verlegt?



Kabelfernsehen wurde verlegt, Telefon liegt hier seit den 50ern.
Allerdings wurde nicht jedes Haus ans Kabelnetz angeschlossen. Meins jetzt nicht, aber ich nutze eh Satellit.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zahl dafür, wenn du dein Unwissen bekämpfen willst:
> Gemeinsam funken | c't | Heise Magazine



Kann ich nicht lesen. die wollen Geld dafür.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Also wer ne Immobilie hat ohne Schulden, der wird sich auch vernünftiges Internet leisten können - der spart schon bei der Miete so viel Geld das es sich lohnt.

Klar gibt es weniger anspruchsvolle Leute, aber jemand der im Netz arbeitet, für den das Internet also das EINZIGE Werkzeug ist was man nicht selbst ersetzen kann durch ein anderes Gerät oder Teil, für den hat es einen entsprechend höheren Stellenwert.
Dank Internet verdiene ich alles was ich an Geld habe, es macht also wirklich Sinn es zu investieren wenn nötig.


----------



## Poulton (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dank Internet verdiene ich alles was ich an Geld habe, es macht also wirklich Sinn es zu investieren wenn nötig.


meddl!


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also wer ne Immobilie hat ohne Schulden, der wird sich auch vernünftiges Internet leisten können - der spart schon bei der Miete so viel Geld das es sich lohnt.



Hmm -- wie lange muss ich noch an die Bank abdrücken, bis mir mein Haus auch selbst gehört? Laaaaaange.


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- wie lange muss ich noch an die Bank abdrücken, bis mir mein Haus auch selbst gehört? Laaaaaange.



Ja da kannste auch nix investieren was nicht da ist. Ich rede ja über Leute die schon bezahlt haben (Neubau etc.) oder vererbt.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ja da kannste auch nix investieren was nicht da ist. Ich rede ja über Leute die schon bezahlt haben (Neubau etc.) oder vererbt.



Aber wie willst du als normaler Arbeitnehmer ein Haus finanzieren wenn nicht durch eine Bank?
Du kannst dir kein Vermögen mehr ansparen. Dann kosten Kinder Geld.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> meddl!



Haben wir hier einen zweiten digitalen Barrenbettler?


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dafür geht man zu einem regionalen Anbieter wie M-Net, HLkomm usw. die rein auf Glasfaser spezialisiert sind und entsprechend vernünftige Backbones haben. Die rosa Terroristen kann man dabei getrost ignorieren und von denen eine Backup-Leitung legen lassen wenn man es unbedingt mag.



Nur gibt es M-Net nur in München.


----------



## DKK007 (28. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das Brunnenwasser als Trinkwasser zu nutzen, halte ich angesichts dessen für fragwürdig: Nitrat-Streit mit EU: Abfuhr fuer zwei Ministerinnen | tagesschau.de



Unser Wasser ist sauber. Wobei wir das bisher nur für die Tiere nehmen, könnte man im Notfall aber auch trinken. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Rein interessehalber: Wurde bei euch auf den Dorf Anfang der 90er Jahre nicht mit gutem Westgeld, damals noch von Deutsche Bundespost Telekom, sowohl Telefon als auch Kabelfernsehen verlegt? (An Glasfaser kann ich mich aber nicht erinnern.)



Bei uns gibt es weder DSL noch Kabel.

Im Nachbarort (gleicher Gemeinde) gibt es wohl Kabel, weil da früher eine Antennengemeinschaft mal Coax verlegt hat. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zahl dafür, wenn du dein Unwissen bekämpfen willst:
> Gemeinsam funken | c't | Heise Magazine



FreiFunk geht aber auch nur da, wo Internet liegt, denn irgendwo muss schließlich der Router angebunden sein.


----------



## Threshold (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> FreiFunk geht aber auch nur da, wo Internet liegt, denn irgendwo muss schließlich der Router angebunden sein.



Hatte ich ebenso gelesen. Man macht mit, indem man seinen Router frei gibt.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Also wer ne Immobilie hat ohne Schulden, der wird sich auch vernünftiges Internet leisten können - der spart schon bei der Miete so viel Geld das es sich lohnt.
> ...
> Dank Internet verdiene ich alles was ich an Geld habe, es macht also wirklich Sinn es zu investieren wenn nötig.


Das sinnloseste, was ich heute gelesen habe.

Ich habe ein Haus, Du auch?


----------



## cryon1c (28. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das sinnloseste, was ich heute gelesen habe.
> 
> Ich habe ein Haus, Du auch?



Ich brauche kein Haus, weil ich plane öfter mal überall unterwegs zu sein + ich bin allein, wozu? Für heiße Luft?
Geld ist vorhanden, zwecks ansparen - geht klar wenn man nicht 2x in den Urlaub fliegt als Arbeitnehmer, da musst du schon in leitender Position sein damit das klappt und noch was bleibt.

Das sinnloseste was ich hier lese - die wichtigste Infrastruktur wird von den Leuten ignoriert und zwar genau da wo sie leben - im Eigenheim... wenn man mietet - ist ja klar das man dort dem Vermieter ausgeliefert ist was der so verlegt, aber im Eigenheim geht immer was.


----------



## Sparanus (28. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> FreiFunk geht aber auch nur da, wo Internet liegt, denn irgendwo muss schließlich der Router angebunden sein.


Oh man
Es ging um Richtfunk. Funk! 
Wenn das Nachbardorf angebunden ist kannst du dieses und dein Dorf per Richtfunk verbinden oder auch nur dein Haus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich brauche kein Haus, .


 Ich denke mal, Du kannst es nicht unterhalten und redest deswegen diesen gequirlten Stuß.
Da fällt nämlich dauern etwas an (Dachrinne, Garten, Mauern, Schornstein, Keller, Fenster, Türen, ... ).
Da ist nichts mit Faulenzen im Internet ohne Schulden, wie in Deiner Traumwelt.

Da Du aber nur Internet kannst, und das auch nicht richtig, kommst Du mit einem Haus gar nicht zurecht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Für heiße Luft?


 Genau das kommt dabei raus bei Dir hier und zwar massenhaft.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Warum sollte ich das Haus nicht unterhalten können? Für mich ist es einfach unnötig weil ich um die Welt ziehe und deswegen eine Immobilie einfach nicht gebraucht wird. Diese zu vermieten ist stressig und wenn ich sie verkaufe, hab ich am Ende wieder nix - also warum anschaffen?
Und was hat die Unterhaltung von einem Haus mit Schulden zu tun?  Wer im Haus lebt, spart sich locker 1500-2000€ Miete im Monat (so viel kostet nun mal die Miete von einem Haus wenns größer als eine Garage sein soll), - da hat man mehr als genug Geld um Instandsetzung ohne Kredite zu bezahlen. Sieh dir doch die Preise an. Selbst der teure deutsche Handwerker und edle Materialien verblassen vor dem was die Immobilie jedes Jahr an Wert zulegt, aber der deutsche muss ja meckern - das kann er am besten.

Ich kann nicht nur Internet, aber bei dir geht das nicht in den Kopf rein. Mit dir zu diskutieren ist Zeitverschwendung.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich das Haus nicht unterhalten können?


Weil Du keins hast.
Ich habe Verantwortung für meine Familie und muß für sie sorgen und kann nicht wie ein Zigeuner durch die Welt rasen.

Gut, hab ich auch mal 10 Jahre gemacht als Kraftwerkshörnchen.
Aber ich war immer geerdet in meiner Heimat, wo mein Haus steht.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht nur Internet,


 Auch das kannst Du nicht.
Deine Kommentare sind meist weit am Thema vorbei ohne jeglichen Bezug zur Realität:


> Also wer ne Immobilie hat ohne Schulden, der wird sich auch vernünftiges Internet leisten können





> Wer im Haus lebt, spart sich locker 1500-2000€ Miete im Monat





> da hat man mehr als genug Geld um Instandsetzung ohne Kredite zu bezahlen





> Selbst der teure deutsche Handwerker und edle Materialien verblassen vor dem was die Immobilie jedes Jahr an Wert zulegt


Das ist blanker Blödsinn.
Du weißt weder, was der Unterhalt eines Hauses kostet, noch was die Besitzer verdienen, noch was der "Wertzuwachs" eines Hauses aus den 30er Jahren beträgt.

Du redest einfach Stuß und lebst in einer imaginären Traumwelt.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Mit dir zu diskutieren ist Zeitverschwendung.


 Dann laß es doch.

Deine "Argumente" sind zu 99,99% Hirngespinste.


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

> Und was hat die Unterhaltung von einem Haus mit Schulden zu tun?  Wer im  Haus lebt, spart sich locker 1500-2000€ Miete im Monat (so viel kostet  nun mal die Miete von einem Haus wenns größer als eine Garage sein  soll), - da hat man mehr als genug Geld um Instandsetzung ohne Kredite  zu bezahlen. Sieh dir doch die Preise an. Selbst der teure deutsche  Handwerker und edle Materialien verblassen vor dem was die Immobilie  jedes Jahr an Wert zulegt, aber der deutsche muss ja meckern - das kann  er am besten.


Ein Haus ist eine sehr große Investition. Ich bin selber gerade am bauen und kann dir sagen, das du es ohne Schulden nur schaffst wenn du wirklich sehr sehr gut verdienst. Ich komme aus dem Raum München. Dort sind alleine die Grundstückspreise ein absoluter Witz. Die Summe die du pro Quadratmeter bezahlen musst ereicht immer neue Höhen. Dazu kommt das so gut wie alle Handwerksbetriebe volle Auftragsbücher haben. Das wirkt sich auch auf den Preis aus. Denn der geht auch immer weiter nach oben. 

Bist du irgendwann fertig mit deinem Haus, dann geht es an das Abbezahlen der Kredite. Je nach Grundstücksgröße und natürlich größe des Hauses sind da mal schnell über 1 Mio. € fällig. Hier mal ein Beispiel aus meiner Gegend:  Ein Haus - ca. 125 qm, 1 Doppelgarage - Liegt in einer ländlichen Gegend. Preis: ab 850.000 €. Je näher du an die Städte kommst umso teurer wird es. 

Kaufst du dir nun ein Haus, und baust nicht selbst so fällt dennoch immer irgendetwas an. Wuselsurfer hat da völlig Recht. Der Unterhalt von Haus und Garten ist nicht günstig. Gerade wenn größere Dinge ausgetauscht werden müssen, sind die von dir genannten 1500 - 2000 € ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein. 

Für die von dir genannten 1.500 € Miete (kalt) die ich mir spare, bekomm ich in München ca. 81-85 Quadratmeter (Wohnung!!!)   Von den 1000 Bewerberen die auf eine freie Wohnung kommen, fang ich erst gar nicht an.


----------



## DKK007 (29. August 2019)

Zumal das was man an Miete spart erst mal zur Abbezahlung des Kredites aufgebracht werden muss. Dazu zahlt man in der Bauphase neben dem Kredit noch die Miete für die alte Wohnung. 

Sparen tut man also erst nach 30 Jahren, wenn der Kredit abgezahlt ist.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sparen tut man also erst nach 30 Jahren, wenn der Kredit abgezahlt ist.


 Dann fallen aber die ersten Reparaturen an, auch bei neuen Häusern (Heizung, Dach, Regenrinne, ...).
Meine vor Jahrzehnten eingebaute nagelneue Heizung (55.000 DM) hat jetzt die ersten Reparaturen benötigt.
Der Unterstellort des Autos mußte teilsaniert werden, das Dach ist komplett neu (20.000 EUR).
Die Fenster sind alle gewechselt (15.000 EUR), einige wichtige Türen auch.

Eine Haustür kommt mal locker auf 3.500 EUR.

Und dann kommt so ein Fuzzi und redet über Kosten ... .


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Und hast du vergessen was die Leute so verdienen die Häuser hier besitzen? 
20.000€ sind für die der Zweiturlaub im Jahr, dann verzichten sie halt drauf. 

Vergiss nicht, wir sind hier in einem sehr reichen Land mit einer massiven Mittelschicht. Die schrumpft zwar n wenig, ist aber nach wie vor massiv und hat irre viel Geld.
Unter anderem um solche Preise zu bezahlen, die fallen ja nicht vom Himmel.

Und es gibt sehr viele Leute die Immobilien erben oder kaufen ohne Kredite.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und hast du vergessen was die Leute so verdienen die Häuser hier besitzen?
> 20.000€ sind für die der Zweiturlaub im Jahr, dann verzichten sie halt drauf.



Ich weiß nicht in was für einer Welt du lebst, wo ein Hausbesitzer mal so locker-flockig 20000€ für einen Urlaub hat, vorallem jährlich. Wir reden hier nicht von irgendwelchen Villenbesitzern, sondern in Richtung der berühmten Oma mit ihr klein Häuschen oder Leute, die den Hof ihrer Großeltern oder Eltern geerbt haben, ohne das die Schweinereich sind.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Unter anderem um solche Preise zu bezahlen, die fallen ja nicht vom Himmel.


Stimmt, sondern sind allen vorran mit das Ergebnis von Spekulation und Spezi-Wirtschaft. Es  gab Ende der 60er, Anfang der 70er von der SPD mal einen sehr  interessanten Vorschlag, wie man das Spekulanten nachhaltig vermasseln  will: Bodenwertzuwachssteuer. An wen ist es gescheitert? An der FDP im  Bundestag und an der Union im Bundesrat.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Und es gibt sehr viele Leute die Immobilien erben oder kaufen ohne Kredite.


Seit wann braucht man fürs erben einen Kredit?



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Deine "Argumente" sind zu 99,99% Hirngespinste.


Für mich liest sich das teilweise auch wie einfach nur blind aus den Werbeprospekten irgendwelcher Baufirmen abgeschrieben.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und hast du vergessen was die Leute so verdienen die Häuser hier besitzen?
> 20.000€ sind für die der Zweiturlaub im Jahr, dann verzichten sie halt drauf.
> 
> Vergiss nicht, wir sind hier in einem sehr reichen Land mit einer massiven Mittelschicht. Die schrumpft zwar n wenig, ist aber nach wie vor massiv und hat irre viel Geld.
> ...


 Nimm's mir nicht übeI, aber irgendwas ist bei Dir völlig daneben.

Ich hab 10 Jahre keinen Urlaub gemacht, wie die meisten anderen Hausbesitzer hier auch.
Die kommen gerade so über die Runden.

Vom Zweiturlaub können die nur träumen. 

Mit einem so reichen Internetschmarotzer, der das Geld vorn und hinten rein geschoben bekommt,  kann ich mich natürlich nicht vergleichen.
Ich muß mir mein Geld hart selbst verdienen in einer Kleinstfirma.
Wenn da nicht genug Umsatz kommt, geht schnell mal die nächste Kontoeinzahlung auf 0.- EUR, Du Held.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Nachtrag: Alles, was Du hier ablieferst ist absoluter OT-Unsinn und wird ab sofort als Spam gemeldet.


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

Doppelpost sorry, siehe oben.


----------



## blautemple (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Und hast du vergessen was die Leute so verdienen die Häuser hier besitzen?
> 20.000€ sind für die der Zweiturlaub im Jahr, dann verzichten sie halt drauf.
> 
> Vergiss nicht, wir sind hier in einem sehr reichen Land mit einer massiven Mittelschicht. Die schrumpft zwar n wenig, ist aber nach wie vor massiv und hat irre viel Geld.
> ...



Selbst wenn du Brutto 100000€ oder noch mehr verdienst hast du nicht mal eben so 20000€ übrig...


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

> Und hast du vergessen was die Leute so verdienen die Häuser hier besitzen?
> 20.000€ sind für die der Zweiturlaub im Jahr, dann verzichten sie halt drauf.


Denkst  du wirklich das jeder der sich ein Haus baut/kauft finanziell so massiv  gespickt ist? Wenn ich da so an Freunde, Bekannte und Arbeitskollegen  denke fällt mir keine Person ein, die ein Haus einfach so mal eben auf  die schnelle und vor allem ohne Schulden schultern kann. 

Ich  kann´s dir von meiner Seite aus sagen: Ich baue ja wie gesagt auch  gerade selbst, und bin kein Spitzenverdiener sondern arbeite im  öffentlichen Dienst als IT-Admin/Systemelektroniker. 
20.000 € sind auch für mich eine Menge Geld. Da überlege ich genau wie und wo ich dieses Geld investiere. 



> Vergiss nicht, wir sind hier in einem sehr reichen Land mit einer  massiven Mittelschicht. Die schrumpft zwar n wenig, ist aber nach wie  vor massiv und hat irre viel Geld.
> Unter anderem um solche Preise zu bezahlen, die fallen ja nicht vom Himmel.


Moment, moment. Auch wenn wir (noch) eine Mittelschicht haben die "gut" verdient, so ist es dennoch so das ca. 54 % der deutschen Bürger weiterhin zur Miete wohnt. Tendenz: Steigend, da die Preis pro Quadratmeter Bauland weiterhin kräftig am steigen ist. 

 Was denkst du denn warum ständig über die Mietpreisbremse diskutiert wird? Du kannst es dir ja selbst ausrechnen. In München beträgt die durchschnittliche Neuvertragsmiete etwa 17,28 Euro pro Quadratmeter. Tendenz steigend...
Auch die Vermieter haben so ihre Tricks um den Mietpreis trotz Mietpreisbremse zu erhöhen. Stichworte sind hier: Möblierte Wohnungen, Falsche Quadratmeterzahl, Nebenkosten und Indexmiete.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Ich denke nicht, alle die ich kenne haben den Krediten abgeschworen und haben Geld gespart, das Vermögen der Eltern mit benutzt und sich was gebaut. 
Meist waren das Doppelverdiener aus der Industrie oder aus führenden Positionen. 
Es ist einfach auch günstiger wenn man das Haus aus vorhandenem Vermögen finanziert anstatt über Kredite - vor allem vor einigen Jahren waren die % noch etwas bissiger.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Kaufst du dir nun ein Haus, und baust nicht selbst so fällt dennoch immer irgendetwas an. Wuselsurfer hat da völlig Recht. Der Unterhalt von Haus und Garten ist nicht günstig. Gerade wenn größere Dinge ausgetauscht werden müssen, sind die von dir genannten 1500 - 2000 € ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.



Mein Bruder hat sich ein Haus gekauft. Das musste auch erst mal renoviert werden. Neuer Leitungen für Strom und Wasser. Dann die Fenster. Dachboden ausbauen.
Nächstes Jahr ist das Dach dran, das muss erneuert werden.
Da kommst du mit 100.000€ nicht aus, was du da investieren musst.
Ich hab deswegen ja neu gebaut, weil ich das Grundstück schon hatte. Und mir haben eben viele geholfen, sonst hätte ich es nicht bauen können.


----------



## Painkiller (29. August 2019)

> Ich denke nicht, alle die ich kenne haben den Krediten abgeschworen und  haben Geld gespart, das Vermögen der Eltern mit benutzt und sich was  gebaut.


Das Geld musst du dir aber auch erstmal ersparen. Je nach Job und aktueller Wohnsituation kann das auch eine ganze Weile dauern.  Schwierig wird es, wenn die Eltern auch kein großes Vermögen haben. Kredite sind im Moment für den Häuslebauer noch sehr attraktiv. Man bekommt das Geld zu wirklich guten Konditionen. 



> Es ist einfach auch günstiger wenn man das Haus aus vorhandenem Vermögen finanziert anstatt über Kredite


Da stimme ich dir zu. Wenn allerdings zu wenig Eigenvermögen vorhanden ist, dann helfen nur Kredite. Es sei denn du hast finanzstarke Freunde und Verwandte/Bekannte. 



> Mein Bruder hat sich ein Haus gekauft. Das musste auch erst mal  renoviert werden. Neuer Leitungen für Strom und Wasser. Dann die  Fenster. Dachboden ausbauen.
> Nächstes Jahr ist das Dach dran, das muss erneuert werden.
> Da kommst du mit 100.000€ nicht aus, was du da investieren musst.


Ein Haus egal ob alt oder neu ist ein Kostenfaktor. Das eine mehr, das andere weniger. Es ist halt ein Hobby für Enthusiasten.  
Erneuert dein Bruder nur das Dach, oder investiert er auch in eine Solar/Photovoltaikanlage? 



> Ich hab deswegen ja neu gebaut, weil ich das Grundstück schon hatte. Und  mir haben eben viele geholfen, sonst hätte ich es nicht bauen können.


Bei mir ist es fast genau so. Dadurch das der Baugrund schon vorhanden ist, spare ich eine Menge Geld. Aber ohne fremde Hilfe kann auch ich das ganze Projekt nicht stemmen. 
Viele unterschätzen was es bedeutet selbst ein Haus zu bauen. Irgendwo eine fertige Immobilie kaufen kann jeder. Aber beim selbst gebauten Haus, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das Geld musst du dir aber auch erstmal ersparen. Je nach Job und aktueller Wohnsituation kann das auch eine ganze Weile dauern.  Schwierig wird es, wenn die Eltern auch kein großes Vermögen haben. Kredite sind im Moment für den Häuslebauer noch sehr attraktiv. Man bekommt das Geld zu wirklich guten Konditionen.



Ich hab ja mein Meister Patent und bilde aus.
Neue Lehrlinge für dieses Jahr haben wir schon.
Und die Anzahl derer, die keinen Führerschein besitzen bzw. machen, steigt immer weiter an.
Das liegt zum größten Teil daran, dass sie sich den Führerschein schicht nicht mehr leisten können. die Eltern haben nicht das Geld um den zu bezahlten und die Jugendlichen schon gar nicht.
Und gerade wenn man im Niedriglohnsektor arbeitet, hat man nicht mal die Möglichkeit auf einen neuen Kühlschrank zu sparen, geschweige denn auf ein eigene Hause oder Aktienpakete -- oder was der Christian Lindler mal geschwafelt hat.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ein Haus egal ob alt oder neu ist ein Kostenfaktor. Das eine mehr, das andere weniger. Es ist halt ein Hobby für Enthusiasten.
> Erneuert dein Bruder nur das Dach, oder investiert er auch in eine Solar/Photovoltaikanlage?



Nur das Dach. Ist schon teuer genug und als Akademiker verdient mein Brunder schon ganz gut, aber ohne Kredite geht sowas nicht.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es fast genau so. Dadurch das der Baugrund schon vorhanden ist, spare ich eine Menge Geld. Aber ohne fremde Hilfe kann auch ich das ganze Projekt nicht stemmen.
> Viele unterschätzen was es bedeutet selbst ein Haus zu bauen. Irgendwo eine fertige Immobilie kaufen kann jeder. Aber beim selbst gebauten Haus, da trennt sich die Spreu vom Weizen.



Ich habe gute Bekannte, die Dachdecker, Zimmermann, Elektriker, Installateur usw. sind. Das hat echt geholfen.


----------



## efdev (29. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Seit wann braucht man fürs erben einen Kredit?


wenn man pech hat um die anderen erben zu bezahlen


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, alle die ich kenne


Na die 3 Schnösel der Upper Class zählen nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2019)

efdev schrieb:


> wenn man pech hat um die anderen erben zu bezahlen



Richtig, wenn man nicht gerade das "Glück" hat Einzelkind zu sein, das alles erbt, muss man in der Regel den anderen Kindern / Erben ihr gerechten Anteil am Erbe ausbezahlen (was besonders dann schnell teuer werden kann wenn man ein recht wertvolles Grundstück geerbt hat und die anderen dann einen finanziellen Ausgleich als Erbe bekommen sollen), sofern das die Eltern nicht bereits zu Lebzeiten gemacht / geregelt haben.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Nuja, Fakt ist - trotz der hohen Preise boomt das bauen hier wie nie zuvor. 
Immer mehr Leute haben verstanden das Eigenheime doch günstiger sind als Miete und das nich nur n bissl sondern richtig. 
Aktuell ist das Problem das fehlende Bauland dort wo es gebraucht wird. In der Pampa kann man immer bauen, aber wehe du willst am Stadtrand von München bauen (damit man noch in München lebt und nicht 30km weiter) - das wird teuer. 

Wir haben hier Preise von 100€/m² bis 350€/m² im Umland. Rate mal wo gebaut wird - wo es 350€ kostet pro Quadratmeter. Und das obwohl Leipzig schon nicht zu den besten Gegenden zählt was Einkommen angeht. Selbst hier haben die Leute begriffen das es sich lohnt, Vermögen in Form von Betongold anzulegen.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2019)

Bring doch einfach mal eine soziodemografische Aufschlüsselung derer, die dort bauen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bring doch einfach mal eine soziodemografische Aufschlüsselung derer, die dort bauen.



Braucht man nicht. Man braucht dort einfach mal in Ruhe mit dem Fahrrad durchfahren am Sonntag, wenn die Hausbesitzer und Bauherren vor Ort sind und draußen. 
Es sind meist Doppelverdiener, sehr viele ohne Kinder oder max. 1 Kind, auch vom Aussehen her - wohlhabende Leute. 
Kannst durchgehend und hi sagen - da sind keine Arbeiter, Kurierfahrer oder Pfleger dabei, ist klar. 
Die wenigen die ich da kenne, sind z.B. bei Porsche Leipzig beschäftigt. Sieht alles gut aus.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja, Fakt ist - trotz der hohen Preise boomt das bauen hier wie nie zuvor.
> Immer mehr Leute haben verstanden das Eigenheime doch günstiger sind als Miete und das nich nur n bissl sondern richtig.
> Aktuell ist das Problem das fehlende Bauland dort wo es gebraucht wird. In der Pampa kann man immer bauen, aber wehe du willst am Stadtrand von München bauen (damit man noch in München lebt und nicht 30km weiter) - das wird teuer.



In den USA haben die Banken auch jedem geraten Eigenheim zu erwerben, bzw. den als Basis für Kredite zu nehmen, da Häuser ja immer eine Wertsteigerung haben.
Was kam am Ende dabei raus? Hab ich glatt vergessen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> In den USA haben die Banken auch jedem geraten Eigenheim zu erwerben, bzw. den als Basis für Kredite zu nehmen, da Häuser ja immer eine Wertsteigerung haben.
> Was kam am Ende dabei raus? Hab ich glatt vergessen.



Nuja man sollte die USA nicht mit uns vergleichen. Und deren Kreditsystem mit unserem, die sind schon unterschiedlich.
Denkste das wird hier genau so platzen wie über dem Teich? Eher nicht, vor allem haben alle daraus gelernt, so was passiert nicht wieder.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Nuja man sollte die USA nicht mit uns vergleichen. Und deren Kreditsystem mit unserem, die sind schon unterschiedlich.
> Denkste das wird hier genau so platzen wie über dem Teich? Eher nicht, vor allem haben alle daraus gelernt, so was passiert nicht wieder.



Na ja, Irland, Spanien.
Wie viel Geld musste der Staat bereit stellen um die Banken hier zu retten?
Man stelle sich vor, das Geld hätte man in Infrastruktur und Bildung gesteckt.


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Irland, Spanien.


Die Faulen Kredite wurden in den USA vergeben und in Europa hat man darin investiert. Das ist schon was anderes...


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Eher nicht, vor allem haben alle daraus gelernt, so was passiert nicht wieder.


 Die Banken lernen etwas.

im KAPITALismus? 

Junge, Du schwebst wieder 3m über'm Boden.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Faulen Kredite wurden in den USA vergeben und in Europa hat man darin investiert. Das ist schon was anderes...



Und? Muss man plötzlich Derivate aus den USA kaufen, von dem man nicht weiß, was überhaupt drin ist?


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, Irland, Spanien.
> Wie viel Geld musste der Staat bereit stellen um die Banken hier zu retten?
> Man stelle sich vor, das Geld hätte man in Infrastruktur und Bildung gesteckt.



Naja so 2-3x vom BIP würde reichen. Pro Bank versteht sich 

Spaß beiseite, so was sollte hier nicht passieren, schon gar nicht in dem Ausmaß wie drüben.
Dazu sind die Häuser hier viel wertstabiler und generell stabiler, hier wird nicht aus Pappe gebaut. 
Das sind schon komplett unterschiedliche Welten. 

Insgesamt ist die Entwicklung aber klar - mehr Grün überall, mehr Naturschutz etc. Es wird sich vieles ändern, E-Autos, dann finden noch neue Vorgaben für energetische Sanierung etc. Das wird uns was kosten und wir sollten mal langsam anfangen dafür Geld bereitzustellen


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Dazu sind die Häuser hier viel wertstabiler und generell stabiler, hier wird nicht aus Pappe gebaut.
> Das sind schon komplett unterschiedliche Welten.



Ein Fertighaus ist also weniger Wert als das gleiche Haus von Hand gebaut?


----------



## Sparanus (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und? Muss man plötzlich Derivate aus den USA kaufen, von dem man nicht weiß, was überhaupt drin ist?



Nein, hat halt nichts mit cyronics Aussage zu tun.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein Fertighaus ist also weniger Wert als das gleiche Haus von Hand gebaut?



Nix Fertighaus. 
Hier herrscht eine ganz andere Bauweise als in den USA, hier stehen die Häuser auch 200-300 Jahre wenn man sie nicht komplett ruiniert. Passiert in den USA nicht. 
Dazu sind die Werte hier ganz anders, wir haben nicht diesen irren über Kredite finanzierten Kaufrausch wo selbst die Mikrowelle über die Kreditkarte gekauft wird.
Daher hab ich gar keine Angst das hier Immobilien wertlos werden.


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nein, hat halt nichts mit cyronics Aussage zu tun.



Stimmt. Die Banken haben ja aus ihren Fehlern gelernt und wissen, dass sie nicht System relevant sind und man sie niemals wieder retten wird.



cryon1c schrieb:


> Nix Fertighaus.
> Hier herrscht eine ganz andere Bauweise als in den USA, hier stehen die Häuser auch 200-300 Jahre wenn man sie nicht komplett ruiniert. Passiert in den USA nicht.



Hmm -- jedes Haus in den USA ist also aus Pappe gebaut und fällt auseinander, wenn man dagegen fällt?


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm -- jedes Haus in den USA ist also aus Pappe gebaut und fällt auseinander, wenn man dagegen fällt?



Nein, aber sehr viele Häuser sind dort ganz anders gebaut wie hier und haben nicht den Werterhalt wie hier. Schau nicht auf Villen die massiv gebaut sind, sondern so n normales Häuschen für nen Normalo.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Schau nicht auf Villen die massiv gebaut sind, sondern so n normales Häuschen für nen Normalo.



Du meinst die Häuser die möglichst billig gebaut sind weil die Leute dort sich nicht mehr leisten können und für die Pressspanhütten von Baufirmen ausgenommen werden?


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> und für die Pressspanhütten von Baufirmen ausgenommen werden?


 ... die dann jeder Sommerstum in die ewigen Jagdgründe wegreißt.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> ... die dann jeder Sommerstum in die ewigen Jagdgründe wegreißt.



Ja, passt doch zur amerikanischen buisness is money & Konsum- / Wegwerfgesellschaft... 
Dann kannst direkt im Jahrestakt immer wieder ein neues Pressspanhaus verkaufen und so mit dem "Leid & Pech anderer" gutes Geld verdienen.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst die Häuser die möglichst billig gebaut sind weil die Leute dort sich nicht mehr leisten können und für die Pressspanhütten von Baufirmen ausgenommen werden?



Das Zeugs ist dort gut versichert, keine Angst. Die Versicherungsagenturen etc. verdienen sich ne goldene Nase daran


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Insgesamt ist die Entwicklung aber klar - mehr Grün überall, mehr Naturschutz etc.


Einen auf Häschenstreichler und Umweltschützer machen und dann durch die Welt gurken. Da kann ich auch gleich den Kohleofen anheizen. 



cryon1c schrieb:


> Hier herrscht eine ganz andere Bauweise als in den USA, hier stehen die  Häuser auch 200-300 Jahre wenn man sie nicht komplett ruiniert. Passiert  in den USA nicht.


Bei dem was heutzutage teilweise als  "Haus" gebaut wird, habe ich da meine Bedenken. Der Vierseitenhof auf  dem ich wohne, ohne das ich hier wie Graf Koks rumzustolziere, steht  auch nach Jahrhunderten noch. Das ganze natürlich mit zig  unterschiedlichen Bauabschnitten. Der älteste Teil  ist einer der beiden Gewölbekeller, der aus der Drehe 14. bis 15.  Jahrhundert ist. (So alt ist nichmal iU.  )


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Einen auf Häschenstreichler und Umweltschützer machen und dann durch die Welt gurken. Da kann ich auch gleich den Kohleofen anheizen.



Oder jedes Jahr mindestens eine vegane Kreuzfahrt mitmachen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> (So alt ist nichmal iU.  )



Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, scheut sie nicht das Sonnenlicht und trinkt (bevorzugt) Blut (von männlichen Säuglingen)?


----------



## Threshold (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das Zeugs ist dort gut versichert, keine Angst. Die Versicherungsagenturen etc. verdienen sich ne goldene Nase daran



gut Versichert?
Ach, deswegen hocken so viele unter den Brücken, weil die durch einen Wirbelsturm ihr Haus verloren haben.


----------



## cryon1c (29. August 2019)

Threshold schrieb:


> gut Versichert?
> Ach, deswegen hocken so viele unter den Brücken, weil die durch einen Wirbelsturm ihr Haus verloren haben.



Das kommt davon wenn man es via Kredit kauft. Kredit bzw. das Haus was noch der Bank gehört, ist versichert. Aber es gehört ja nicht dem Kollegen der unter der Brücke ist. 
Wie gesagt, hier läuft das ganz anders und hier fällt nix um wenn der Wind mal etwas stärker ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, hier läuft das ganz anders und hier fällt nix um wenn der Wind mal etwas stärker ist.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tornado, Eifel, Deutschland, 2019


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man es via Kredit kauft..


Muß man wohl, bei der Einkommensverteilung in den USA.


----------



## Poulton (29. August 2019)

cryon1c schrieb:


> Das kommt davon wenn man es via Kredit kauft.  Kredit bzw. das Haus was noch der Bank gehört, ist versichert.


Auch wenn hierzulande die Vergabekriterien bei Krediten strenger sein  mögen: Warten wir die nächste konjunkturelle Flaute ab, was dann  hierzulande bei den auf Pump finanzierten Häusern los ist. Ich ahne  schlimmes.
ZIA Deutschland: Bedeutung der Immobilienbranche


> Belegt wird die große Bedeutung der Immobilienwirtschaft und ihre  Verzahnung mit der Finanzwirtschaft auch dadurch, dass sich das  Kreditvolumen für den Bau und Erwerb von Wohnungen Anfang 2018 auf rund  40 % des deutschen BIPs belief.


Kredite: Der Immobilienboom zwingt die Deutschen ins Risiko - WELT



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre ich mir nicht so sicher, scheut sie nicht das Sonnenlicht und trinkt (bevorzugt) Blut (von männlichen Säuglingen)?


Sie ist bei den Hells Grannies



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder jedes Jahr mindestens eine vegane Kreuzfahrt mitmachen.


Oder noch mehr Flächen für den Heiligen Markt versiegeln. 
OEkopunkte und Flaechenversiegelung: "Moderner Ablasshandel" | tagesschau.de



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tornado, Eifel, Deutschland, 2019


Da gibt es noch mehr:



Spoiler



Video: Tornado in Luxemburg: 19 Verletzte, Schaeden an Haeusern und Strassen | tagesschau.de
Tornado von Buetzow: Neue Fotos ein Jahr nach der Katastrophe | MZ.de
Tornado in Buetzow: Die Narben verheilen  | svz.de
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...edeuten-drei-Monate-Baustelle-id34117537.html
https://www.augsburger-allgemeine.d...der-Verwuestung-durch-den-Ort-id34065377.html
https://www.focus.de/panorama/wette...i-schwerverletzte-in-freiburg_id_4682060.html




Edit:


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du meinst die Häuser die möglichst billig  gebaut sind weil die Leute dort sich nicht mehr leisten können und für  die Pressspanhütten von Baufirmen ausgenommen werden?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die Trailer-Park nicht vergessen.


----------



## Painkiller (30. August 2019)

> Nuja, Fakt ist - trotz der hohen Preise boomt das bauen hier wie nie zuvor.


Das liegt vorallem an den günstigen Kreditmöglichkeiten die es gibt. Die Frage ist: Wie lange wir es so noch weitergehen? Irgendwann kommt ähnlich wie in den USA der große Knall. 
Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit. 



> Immer mehr Leute haben verstanden das Eigenheime doch günstiger sind als Miete und das nich nur n bissl sondern richtig.


Darüber lässt sich diskutieren. Das kommt immer auf die Umstände an. Wie gestern schon von wuselsurfer und anderen erwähnt ist ein Haus mit Garten im Unterhalt teurer als eine Eigentumswohnung.
Auch in der Anschaffung ist es teurer wenn du Haus + Grundstück erwerben willst. Der Preis eine Wohnung ist natürlich stark von der Lage , den Quadratmetern und dem Alter der Wohnung abhängig. Wenn du nahe des Zentrums von München eine Wohnung erwerben willst, dann ist das klar teurer. 



> Aktuell ist das Problem das fehlende Bauland dort wo es gebraucht wird.  In der Pampa kann man immer bauen, aber wehe du willst am Stadtrand von  München bauen (damit man noch in München lebt und nicht 30km weiter) -  das wird teuer.


Selbst auf dem Land steigen die Quadratmeterpreise stark an. Sobald ein kleiner Ort in der Nähe zum ÖPNV, Flughafen oder Autobahn liegt kannst du sehen wie die Preise wirklich sind. Hier mal ein paar Beispiele von einem Ort der ca. 25 km von München entfernt liegt. Ich hab mit Absicht Altbau und Neubau in einer Liste gelassen damit du mal den preislichen Unterschied siehst. 

Auf dem Land selbst gibt es in meiner Gegend bereits heute Probleme an Bauland zu kommen. Entweder sind die Quadratmeterpreise jenseits von gut und böse, oder aber das "Bauland" ist landwirtschaftliche Nutzfläche und die Landwirte weigern sich es zu verkaufen. In vielen Gemeinden im Müncher Umland wird auch teilweise schon über einen Baustop nachgedacht, weil die Infrastruktur wie zum Beispiel Kläranlagen mit sovielen neuen Bürgern nicht mehr klar kommt. Zudem regt sich gerade in Bayern stark der Widerstand gegen den Flächenfraß. Vielen Gemeinden stoppen diesen indem sie kein neues Bauland ausweisen. 



> Wir haben hier Preise von 100€/m² bis 350€/m² im Umland. Rate mal wo  gebaut wird - wo es 350€ kostet pro Quadratmeter. Und das obwohl Leipzig  schon nicht zu den besten Gegenden zählt was Einkommen angeht. Selbst  hier haben die Leute begriffen das es sich lohnt, Vermögen in Form von  Betongold anzulegen.


Natürlich lohnt es sich bzw. kann es sich lohnen sein Vermögen in Betongold anzulegen. Leipzig scheint aber auch zu boomen wenn ich mir das so ansehe.


----------



## HenneHuhn (30. August 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Muß man wohl, bei der Einkommensverteilung in den USA.



Neinneinein, ihr habt es immer noch nicht begriffen. Die Leute sind selbst schuld daran, dass sie arm sind. Denn sie verdienen einfach zu wenig!!!!1!!elf


----------



## Two-Face (30. August 2019)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Neinneinein, ihr habt es immer noch nicht begriffen. Die Leute sind selbst schuld daran, dass sie arm sind. Denn sie verdienen einfach zu wenig!!!!1!!elf


Ich bin ja dafür, alle Berufe im Niedriglohn- und Sozialsektor komplett abzuschaffen. Weltweit.

...nur um zu sehen, wie die Gut/Besserverdiener reagieren, wenn plötzlich niemand mehr die Buletten bei McDonald's brät/die Straßen kehrt/Kinder betreut/Pflegebedürftigen den Hintern abwischt oder im Restaurant plötzlich niemand mehr bedient wird.


----------



## wuselsurfer (30. August 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Irgendwann kommt ähnlich wie in den USA der große Knall.
> Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.


Natürlich, das ist ein gesellschaftliches Gesetz.

Viele Politiker wollen das nicht wahr haben, aber die Philosophen im 18./ 19. Jahrhundert waren ja nicht blöd (Hegel, Kant, Feuerbach, Marx, Engels, ... ).

Und die gesellschaftlichen Gesetze gelten genau so, wie die physikalischen, die kann man nicht wegreformieren.
Die Konzentration der Produktion, des Kapitals und die zyklischen und permanenten Krisen schütteln den Kapitalismus regelmäßig durch ohne daß man etwas dagegen gefunden hätte.

In den USA kommt die riesige Staatsverschuldung noch dazu.
20,5 Bio $ durch Kriege und Militärausgaben auf Pump.

Wenn es da mal richtig kracht, das will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Oktober 2019)

Da hat im Fall des Betruges bei VW die Musterfestellungsklage gerade erst angefangen, sind die Mieterverbände schon fertig:
Erster Fall in Deutschland: Mieter gewinnen Musterfestellungsklage | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mancko (19. Oktober 2019)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Das liegt vorallem an den günstigen Kreditmöglichkeiten die es gibt. Die Frage ist: Wie lange wir es so noch weitergehen? Irgendwann kommt ähnlich wie in den USA der große Knall.
> Das ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit.



Solange wir im Euro Raum sind kommen so schnell keine höheren Zinsen mehr. Im Gegenteil. Kommt es zum größeren Abschwung wird die EZB sich wohl genötigt sehen die ohnehin insolvente Währung dann noch mit Negativzinsen weiter am Leben zu erhalten. Das wäre für die Immobilienpreise nochmal so ein richtiger Nachbrenner.

Zudem stehen viele Banken und Versicherer mit dem Rücken dermaßen zur Wand, dass sie Kredite mit niedrigen Zinsen für sehr lange Laufzeiten (bis zu 25 Jahre) vergeben. Das ist mit der Situation in den USA damals nicht vergleichbar. Die meissten Deutschen sichern sich ihren Immobilienkredit langfristig. Von daher kommt der Knall wenn überhaupt dann über steigende Arbeitslosigkeit. Von der Zinsfront ist da in Richtung knall nix zu erwarten.


----------



## DKK007 (5. November 2019)

Gegen DeutscheWohnen wurde jetzt ein Millionenbußgeld verhängt.

Datenschutzverstoss: Millionenbussgeld fuer "Deutsche Wohnen" | tagesschau.de


----------



## Poulton (13. Dezember 2019)

Bau - Erfurt - Minister: Verlust von Geldern fuer Sozialwohnungen droht - Wirtschaft - SZ.de


> [...]Der Bund plant, die Fördermittel für den sozialen Wohnungsbau der  Bundesländer in den kommenden zwei Jahren von derzeit 1,5 Milliarden  Euro um jeweils eine halbe Milliarde Euro zu kürzen.
> [...]






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Dezember 2019)

Die Gründer von Zalando haben ein Immobilengeflecht aufgebaut, wie es bei kriminellen Vereinigungen zur Verschleierung der Eigentumsverhältnisse üblich ist.

Samwer-Brueder kaufen Berliner Immobilien - ZDFmediathek


----------



## DKK007 (17. März 2020)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Corona-Krise: Bund prueft Hilfen fuer Mieter | tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2020)

Arbeiter: Können zum Amt geschickt werden, keine Einnahmen.
Läden: Werden geschlossen, keine Einnahmen.
Produzierende: Haben keine Rohmaterialien, keine Einnahmen.
Dienstleister: Dürfen nicht zum Kunden, keine Einnahmen.
Vermieter: "Wenn du mir keine Kohle rüberschiebst, sitzt du trotz Ausgangssperre auf der Straße"

Fazit: Wer sein Geld damit "verdient", nicht zu arbeiten, hat auch in Corona-Zeiten keine Krise.


----------



## DKK007 (7. Juli 2020)

Aktuelle Statistik:
Bevoelkerungsstatistik: Berliner ziehen deutlich oefter nach Brandenburg als umgekehrt  | rbb24


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Juli 2020)

altbekannte Statistik

Einwohnerzahl Brandenburg: 2.521.893
Einwohnerzahl Berlin: 3.669.491


----------



## HisN (8. Juli 2020)

<-- von Berlin nach BRB gezogen.
Nicht bereut.


----------



## Mancko (18. Juli 2020)

Aktuelle Entscheidung des Bayrischen Verfassungsgerichtshofs zur Mietendeckel Initiative in Bayern. Das Urteil bezieht sich natürlich nur auf die Zuständigkeit nicht auf eine generelle Gültigkeit. 

https://www.bayern.verfassungsgeric...ayverfgh/32-ix-20-pressemitt-entscheidung.pdf

Hier die verkürzte Urteilspassage:


> Der Bayerische Verfassungsgerichtshof hat am 16. Juli 2020 entschieden, dass die
> gesetzlichen Voraussetzungen für die Zulassung des Volksbegehrens nicht gegeben sind. Die Entscheidung stützt sich im Wesentlichen auf folgende Erwägungen:
> 1. Der dem Volksbegehren zugrunde liegende Gesetzentwurf ist mit Bundesrecht
> offensichtlich unvereinbar, da dem Landesgesetzgeber nach Art. 72 Abs. 1 GG
> ...


----------



## DKK007 (18. Juli 2020)

In Niedersachsen war es wohl bloß ein Formfehler, der schnell behoben werden konnte: LG: Niedersächsische Mietpreisbremse wohl rechtswidrig | LTO.de


----------



## Mancko (18. Juli 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> In Niedersachsen war es wohl bloß ein Formfehler, der schnell behoben werden konnte: LG: Niedersächsische Mietpreisbremse wohl rechtswidrig | LTO.de



NRW ist m.E. von so einem Formfehler auch betroffen. Heißt wohl, dass auch dort die Regelung ungültig ist bis es eine neue Version gibt. In Bayern war das letztes Jahr auch der Fall. Lässt sich zwar beheben aber für die Zeit rückwirkend auf jeden Fall ungültig und damit die Tür für Nachforderungen offen. Ob sich das jemand antut ist allerdings die Frage. Private Kleinvermieter eher nicht denke ich. Intitutionelle Investmentgesellschaften vielleicht schon eher.


----------



## DKK007 (1. August 2020)

LG Berlin hält Mietendeckel für verfassungsgemäß | LTO.de


----------



## DJKuhpisse (1. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> LG Berlin hält Mietendeckel für verfassungsgemäß | LTO.de



Bleibt trotzdem aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht eine dumme Idee, sieht man daran, dass viele Vermieter die Wohnungen nun verkaufen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. August 2020)

Müssen dafür jetzt erstmal Käufer finden


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Müssen dafür jetzt erstmal Käufer finden



Finden sich, da die Zahl an Mietwohnung nicht ausreicht und durch RRG-Wahnsinn auch nicht magisch ansteigen.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2020)

Eher nicht, da sich die wenigsten eine Eigentumswohnung in einer Stadt wie Berlin leisten können. 

Genau deshalb gibt es den Mietendeckel.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher nicht, da sich die wenigsten eine Eigentumswohnung in einer Stadt wie Berlin leisten können.
> 
> Genau deshalb gibt es den Mietendeckel.


Sofern die Mieteinnahmen nicht marktgerecht sind und sich dann ein Eigentümer findet, der mehr bezahlt, wird das Teil verkauft.
So wie jetzt: Berliner Mietendeckel: Nur negative Auswirkungen - iwd.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2020)

Deswegen ist Wien auch so verfallen und ranzig. Nur wegen der Mietpreisbremse.

Ach ne Wien ist ne top Stadt und auch ziemlich groß also mit unseren Metropolen vergleichbar.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deswegen ist Wien auch so verfallen und ranzig. Nur wegen der Mietpreisbremse.
> 
> Ach ne Wien ist ne top Stadt und auch ziemlich groß also mit unseren Metropolen vergleichbar.


In der Regel sind Eigentumswohnungen gepflegter, weil einem die gehören und man sie eventuell später verkaufen will.


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

Ich kann von meiner Seite nur sagen: Ja meine Eltern überlegen wegen der Mietpreisbremse tatsächlich ihre Berliner Wohnung zu verkaufen. Und dass der Käufer die dann auf Spekulation leer stehen lässt so dass sie erstmal aus dem Angebot verschwindet ist zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (2. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann von meiner Seite nur sagen: Ja meine Eltern überlegen wegen der Mietpreisbremse tatsächlich ihre Berliner Wohnung zu verkaufen. Und dass der Käufer die dann auf Spekulation leer stehen lässt so dass sie erstmal aus dem Angebot verschwindet ist zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen.



Oder der Eigentümer nutzt diese selbst.


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2020)

Die Mietpreisbremse gilt seit 5 Jahren und so lange überlegen die schon?

Machen sie denn Verluste?


----------



## Olstyle (2. August 2020)

Falsches Wort benutzt. Der endgültige Deckel kam erst dieses Jahr und erlaubt es jetzt nichtmal mehr mit der Inflation mit zu gehen. Die einfache Bremse war für sie noch kein Problem da sie nie vor hatten zu wuchern.
Mieter waren schon so vorher eine Pharma Lobbyistin und jetzt ein Adjutant vom Spahn. Nicht uunbedingt das Klientel dem ich jetzt zusprechen würde Gefahr zu laufen auf der Straße zu landen.


----------



## Tengri86 (2. August 2020)

Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv) ^^

Naja man könnte die Krankenhäusern und pflegeheime außerorts verlegen,
 hat man ja auch keinen Recht darauf wie in Großstadt leben(sagt gerne die Gegenseite)  *hust* ^^  

Kliniken in Muenchen: Probleme beginnen bei der Geburt - Muenchen - SZ.de
in 2015 gab es auch so ein ähnliche Artikel, denke bis heute hat sich bestimmt nicht viel verändert.

Thema Kinderkrankenpflege das gleiche, summiert sich halt die Ganze probleme + hohe miete, dann ziehen die halt woanders hin und wechseln Arbeitsort. 


Finanzamt will Steuern fuer guenstige Wohnen eintreiben - Muenchen - SZ.de
Hohe Mieten in den Staedten &#8211; Problem fuer viele Arbeitnehmer &#8211; Personalwirtschaft.de


----------



## Sparanus (2. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wien ist aber von der Grundstruktur schon seit den 1920er Jahren ganz anders aufgestellt, da Wien nach meiner Kenntnis mit Abstand den höchsten Wohnungsgenossenschaftsanteil aller europäischen Metropolen hat.


Genau und das haben sie durch ganz massive Enteignungen geschafft. 

So viel zu den negativen Auswirkungen von Enteignungen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ich kann von meiner Seite nur sagen: Ja meine Eltern überlegen wegen der Mietpreisbremse tatsächlich ihre Berliner Wohnung zu verkaufen. Und dass der Käufer die dann auf Spekulation leer stehen lässt so dass sie erstmal aus dem Angebot verschwindet ist zumindest nicht ausgeschlossen.



Das ist aber bei keinem Spekulanten ausgeschlossen und war/ist einer der verschärfenden Faktoren für die explodierenden Mieten in den Boomstädten. Da der Wertzuwachs der Wohnungen durch die Mietpreisbremse aber verlangsamt oder sogar umgekehrt wurde (offensichtlich sehen auch deine Eltern da keine großen Chancen auf einen schnellen Euro mehr), ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass ein reiner Spekulant investiert, jetzt aber deutlich geringer als noch vor zwei Jahren.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wäre mir neu!
> Hast du dafür eine Quelle?
> 
> Nach meinem Wissen wurde in Wien schon seit 100 und mehr Jahren gemeinütziger und sozialer Wohnungsbau von der Politik gefördert und die Stadt Wien hat nicht eine einzige Wohnung in dieser Zeit verkauft. So ziemlich alle Neubauten in den 1920er und 1930er Jahren waren Gemeinde oder Genossenschaftswohnungen und noch Heute sind mehr als die Hälfte aller neu fertiggestellten Wohnungen im Jahr, Gemeinde oder Genossenschaftswohnungen!



Stimmt das war ein Fehler in meiner Behauptung.
Man hat den privaten Wohnungsbau durch Steuern so unwirtschaftlich gemacht, dass man günstig Grundstücke kaufen konnte.
Hab das irgendwie als Enteignung abgespeichert gehabt, ist es ja auch irgendwie.


----------



## Eckism (3. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Folgen des Muenchner Immobilienbooms - Wenn der Spekulant die Krankenschwester vertreibt (Archiv) ^^
> 
> Naja man könnte die Krankenhäusern und pflegeheime außerorts verlegen,
> hat man ja auch keinen Recht darauf wie in Großstadt leben(sagt gerne die Gegenseite)  *hust* ^^



Ich wöllte gr nicht in ein Krnkenhaus in einer Großstadt.


----------



## Mancko (3. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Eher nicht, da sich die wenigsten eine Eigentumswohnung in einer Stadt wie Berlin leisten können.
> 
> Genau deshalb gibt es den Mietendeckel.



Da bist Du aber auf dem Holzweg. Zum einen ist es ja mal grundsätzlich so, dass man mit dem Mietendeckel und den ganzen Initiativen es ja eigentlich, zumindest hat man das medial ins Schaufenster gestellt, gegen die großen Investmentgesellschaften (Deutsche Wohnen, Vonovia, Akelius etc.) vorgehen wollte. Am Ende des Tages geht sowas aber nach hinten los denn es sind eben genau nicht die institutionellen Gesellschaften die verkaufen sondern eher die Kleinvermieter. Also der Kreis der tendenziell eher noch human vermietet und oft auch sogar im gleichen Haus wohnt.  Genau diese Gruppe wird jetzt aber zunehmend über einen Verkauf nachdenken. Und jetzt gibt es bei den aktuellen Marktpreisen zwei, drei Optionen wer die Wohnung kauft:

a) die Stadt durch Vorkaufsrechte oder ähnliches. Wird eher nur selten der Fall sein. Zu aufwändig im Klein, Klein und auch zu teuer und tritt dann eher beim Verkauf eines ganzen Mietshauses auf aber nicht bei einzelnen Wohnungen.
b) institutionelle Investoren und Firmen die sich auf Immobilienvermarktung spezialisiert haben. Das wird schon eher passieren. Und das ist dann am Ende eben genau das was man ja eigentlich nicht haben will
c) Zuzügler die dann selber drinn wohnen wollen. Wird auch passieren denn viele von denen die dazu ziehen und einen Job haben, haben den eher im doch besseren Gehaltssegment.
d) ausländische Anleger die einfach nur Geld unterbringen wollen.

Alleine die Tatsache dass so viele Menschen mehr in die Stadt ziehen als Wohnraum gebaut wird und dass durch die Gelddruckerei der EZB aber auch anderer Notenbanken weltweit das Schulden machen so extrem verbilligt wird am Ende insbesondere b, c und d befördern. Das wird dem Mietmarkt in Berlin massiv Wohnungen entziehen. Je länger das Instrument genutzt wird umso mehr wird sich das beschleunigen. Durch die Corona Krise und deren Folgen weltweit ist jetzt nicht gerade davon auszugehen dass die Zinsen massiv steigen werden. Eher werden die auch noch über die nächsten 10 Jahre extrem niedrig bleiben. Allein das wird weiter Sachanlagen wie Immobilien, Aktien, Gold etc. weiter massiv verteuern.

Der einzige Gegentrend könnte hier sein, dass durch Corona Firmenpleiten der Markt für Gewerbeimmobilien zusammenbricht und somit Flächen umgewandelt und dem Mietmarkt zugeführt werden können. Der Mietendeckel jedoch wird das Problem eher verschlimmern und nicht lösen.

Am Ende ändert der Mietendeckel ja nichts an der Tatsache, dass für ein Gut das zu vergeben ist (eine Wohnung) am Ende hunderte Interessenten schlange stehen. Für solche Ungleichgewichte gibt es den Preis als Ventil. Mit Regulierungen wie den Mietendeckel lassen sich solche Ungleichgewichte nicht beheben. Sie fördern exakt das Gegenteilige (siehe oben) und vor allem fördern sie einen massiven Schwarzmarkt. Es werden die wenigen Mietwohnungen die noch frei vergeben werden können unter der Hand weggehen. Dazu gibt es dann Handgelder, überteuerte Ablösesummen für Möbeleinbauten, möblierte bzw. teilmöblierte Wohnungen, Aufsplittung in temporäre Miniappartments für Expats, Studenten usw. Der Markt wird da immer extrem erfinderisch denn am Ende bleibt es ja bei der mathematischen Regel, dass auf der einen Seite ein Gut eben exakt einmal da ist und auf der anderen Seite hunderte das Gut haben wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. August 2020)

Ich habe beim Mietendeckel komischerweise noch nie gehört, dass man nicht mehr kostendeckend vermieten kann. Nur, dass man nicht mehr viel verdient und meine Güte das ist doch kein Problem.
Wohnen ist ein Grundbedürfnis, damit muss nicht viel Geld gemacht werden.
Die Stadt müsste aber optimalerweise einen Weg finden die Wohnungen möglichst billig in die eigenen Hände bekommen.


----------



## Mancko (4. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Mietendeckel komischerweise noch nie gehört, dass man nicht mehr kostendeckend vermieten kann. Nur, dass man nicht mehr viel verdient und meine Güte das ist doch kein Problem.



Das kommt ganz auf die Bausubstanz bzw. das Objekt an. Es kann ein Objekt gewesen sein, dessen Kaufpreis bereits recht hoch war. Es kann auch ein Altbau sein der teuer und aufwändig saniert werden muss. Es gibt viele Variablen. Und am Ende hast Du ja auch als Käufer ein Risiko. Du hast den Kredit an der Backe den Du abzahlen musst, Du hast Instandhaltung, allerlei gesetzliche Auflagen die sich auch mal ändern (z.B. Rauchmelder und ähnliches) und Du hast potentiell auch das Risiko von Mietausfall oder im schlimmsten Fall eines Mietnomaden der dir die ganze Wohnung abwohnt. Diesem Risiko muss eine entsprechende Rendite gegenüber stehen und die kann nicht lauten Kostendeckend oder Minirendite. Dann macht das keiner mehr oder die Bausubstanz verfällt. Zudem zwingt das Finanzamt dich dazu auch Gewinne zu erwirtschaften denn ansonsten wirst Du der Liebhaberei bezichtigt und Dir werden Investitionsabschreibungen gestrichen.





> Wohnen ist ein Grundbedürfnis, damit muss nicht viel Geld gemacht werden.



Natürlich ist es das. Aber es ist kein Grundbedürfnis ohne Einschränkungen und schon gar nicht auf meine private Kosten. Es lässt sich nämlich auch trefflich darüber streiten bis zu welchem Flächenbedarf, Wohnungszustand und Lage das Grundbedürfnis gehen darf. Ich würde sagen die sanierte Altbauwohnung in zentraler Lage mit 50 bis 60qm für den Single gehören ganz sicher nicht zum Grundbedürfnis. Da reichen auch 30qm in weniger zentraler Lage. Hier verweise ich mal auf einschlägige Statistiken zum Flächenbedarf. Der ist stark steigend in den letzten 10 bis 15 Jahren.



> Die Stadt müsste aber optimalerweise einen Weg finden die Wohnungen möglichst billig in die eigenen Hände bekommen.


Dann muss sie wohl oder übel selber bauen und eben mehr Bauland ausweisen und Baugenehmigungen erteilen. Dann fallen auch die Preise. Ansonsten muss sie halt teuer kaufen. Stell ich mir schwierig vor in einer Stadt die ohne Länderfinanzausgleich eh schon am Ende ist.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich habe beim Mietendeckel komischerweise noch nie gehört, dass man nicht mehr kostendeckend vermieten kann. Nur, dass man nicht mehr viel verdient und meine Güte das ist doch kein Problem.
> Wohnen ist ein Grundbedürfnis, damit muss nicht viel Geld gemacht werden.
> Die Stadt müsste aber optimalerweise einen Weg finden die Wohnungen möglichst billig in die eigenen Hände bekommen.


Es geht in erste Linie um das Anlegen von Geld. Dann muss auch was hinterher rauskommen.
Vermieten birgt ein Risiko. Irgendwas geht kaputt, du musst es bezahlen.
Der Mieter zahlt keine Miete, erstmal dein Problem, Wasser musst du ihm auch weiterhin bezahlen.
Wieso sollte sich jemand sowas antun wenn nicht ordentlich Gewinn bei rauskommt, der das kompensiert bzw. Rücklagen schafft?


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Dj Gewinn ist das was du nach Rücklagen raus hast.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dj Gewinn ist das was du nach Rücklagen raus hast.


Warum sollte jemand ohne Gewinn den Aufwand betreiben?
Das macht einfach keinen Sinn.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand ohne Gewinn den Aufwand betreiben?
> Das macht einfach keinen Sinn.


Stimmt, deswegen kauft auch niemand Staatsanleihen von Deutschland weil die sogar negative Zinsen haben und man nur durch Verkauf eventuell Gewinn machen kann.
Wenn die Wertanlage sicher ist werden immer Leute investieren auch wenn wenig raus springt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Stimmt, deswegen kauft auch niemand Staatsanleihen von Deutschland weil die sogar negative Zinsen haben und man nur durch Verkauf eventuell Gewinn machen kann.
> Wenn die Wertanlage sicher ist werden immer Leute investieren auch wenn wenig raus springt.



Banken werde gezwungen, in "sichere" Dinge zu investieren, da nehmen die dann manchmal auch Staatsanleihen.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Und es ist eine recht sichere Wertanlage.
Ich persönlich möchte mein Geld gar nicht mit sowas machen das fühlt sich irgendwie unethisch an.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Wie gesagt, ich sehe das generell unethisch solange nicht für alle die unbedingt Wohnraum vor Ort brauchen auch Wohnraum vorhanden ist damit Gewinn zu machen.
Wer Wohnraum vor Ort braucht ist dann die andere Frage, dafür könnte man mit einem Punktesystem arbeiten.
Es geht zum Beispiel gar nicht, dass die Oma, die schon 50 Jahre in Berlin wohnt plötzlich aus der Stadt weg ziehen muss weil sie es sich nicht mehr leisten kann.

Überkapazitäten könnte man dann teurer vermieten.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2020)

Die meisten neu privaten Gebäude in den Städten sind auch heute schon für Gewerbe und Eigentum. Private Baustellen für Mietwohnungen gibt es praktisch nicht.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Und es widerspricht fundamental der Wirtschafts und Gesellschaftsordnung in der wir leben!



Die lässt sich anpassen. 
Und wie immer ist Anpassung nötig, wenn sich die Umgebungsbedingungen ändern. Wer sich nicht anpasst stirbt aus.


----------



## DKK007 (4. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ein Investor baut Wohnungen und diese Wohnungen werden dann an Private als Eigentumswohnungen verkauft, die absolute Mehrzahl davon, als fremdgenutzte Eigentumsimmobilie (Anlageobjekt), die dem Wohnungsmarkt zur Vermietung zugeführt wird.



Es ist also als Eigentumswohnung gebaut und nicht als Mietwohnung, mit entsprechendem Mietspiegel (z.B. 5€/m²). So wie ich es gesagt habe.
Wo ist da also eine Lüge?


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Warum sollte jemand ohne Gewinn den Aufwand betreiben?
> Das macht einfach keinen Sinn.


So eine Aussage entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie wenn sie von jemanden kommt, der Betriebssystem und Software aus dem FOSS-Bereich einsetzt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (4. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> So eine Aussage entbehrt nicht einer gewissen Ironie wenn sie von jemanden kommt, der Betriebssystem und Software aus dem FOSS-Bereich einsetzt.



Mit einem gewaltigen Unterschied, es besteht kein Risiko und die "Eigentum verpflichtet"-Kreischer können einem auch nichts.
Wenn man keinen Bock mehr hat mitzuwirken lässt man es, es gibt dann keine Konsequenzen für einen persönlich.


----------



## Poulton (4. August 2020)

Wenn du mal groß bist, wirst vielleicht auch du noch verstehen das Profit nicht alles ist. 


Achja: Zusätzlich zu den Genossenschaften könnte man auch noch Mietshaussyndikate und Organisierte Gruppenselbsthilfe nennen. Diese verdammten Sozialisten machen sich aber auch überall breit.   


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=H_JF3EmkjIc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Denn kein einigermaßen vernunftsbegabter Private wird dann sein Geld für fremdgenutzte Immobilien zur Verfügung stellen, da er keine Rendite auf sein Kapital bekommt, nicht mal die Inflation.


Welche Rendite bekommt man denn für deutsche Staatsanleihen heute? 
Wie gefragt sind unsere Staatsanleihen? 

D.h.
Wenn es keine Gewinne gibt darf es im Prinzip aber auch kein unkalkulierbares Risiko geben, dann funktioniert das schon.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Ja wo ist das Problem, dass wir die Immobilien auch noch aus dieser Gleichung raus nehmen?

Nimm es wie beim Wasser, jeder bekommt billiges Leitungswasser, aber auch jeder kann das VOSS Wasser kaufen. Es darf nur nie dazu kommen, dass niemand das VOSS Wasser kaufen muss weil er keine andere Wahl hat.


----------



## Sparanus (4. August 2020)

Vielleicht mal daran gedacht, dass dein Wirtschaftskreislauf den du erklärst so langsam seinem Ende entgegen geht?

Du argumentierst, dass eventuell die private Rente sinkt. Schön, aber was haben Rentner oft? Mietkosten! Das kann sich also hier schon aufheben.

Aber abseits davon, ich sag ja nicht, dass man nicht mit dem Mietwohnungen handeln könnte und dadurch Gewinn machen kann wie mit Gold. Aber aus der Dienstleistung der Vermietung soll kein Gewinn entstehen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Helmut Schmidt sagte auch oft, dass er dort immer im falschen Kontext zitiert wird dafür hätte man seine Äußerungen aber lesen müssen oder sich sie wenigstens als Hörbuch anhören müssen.
Dein System führt halt zu mieten wie in München, ganz toll oder? Wo alte Menschen wegen Mieterhöhungen ihre Wohnungen verlassen müssen, wo gesichtslose Konzerne die Menschen auf die Straße setzen?
Bei Luxusartikeln können wir das gerne den Markt regeln lassen, aber nicht bei Lebenswichtigen Produkten.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei Luxusartikeln können wir das gerne den Markt regeln lassen



Und da könnte man dann auch direkt 25% Mwst erheben und bei den normalen Gütern den aktuellen Satz von 5% und 16% lassen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Und da könnte man dann auch direkt 25% Mwst erheben und bei den normalen Gütern den aktuellen Satz von 5% und 16% lassen.


Sehe ich nicht so, einen dritten Steuersatz brauchen wir nicht.


----------



## Andrej (5. August 2020)

Es gibt heute noch Steuern die du zahlst die Stammen aus der Kaieserzeit. Somit wären Steuern auf Luxusprodukte nicht neues.

*"Denn seit der Regierungszeit des Monarchen vor 100 Jahren gibt es hierzulande eine Steuer auf Schaumwein. Ab 1902 zur Finanzierung der kaiserlichen Kriegsmarine herangezogen, verteuert sie die durchschnittliche Flasche Blubber heute um 1,02 Euro"*

Und dabei liegt die Flotte des Kaisers schon längst auf dem Meeresgrund!


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Ich trinke keinen Alkohol. Von mir aus könnten da die Steuern noch deutlich höher sein.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Wer den Fehler des Wohnungsmarktes bei Neubauten sucht oder den Mitendeckel für die richtige Lösung hält, hat sehr wenig verstanden von den heutigen Problemen des Wohnungsmarktes!



Du widersprichst dir. Der Mietendeckel/Mietpreisbremse gilt nicht für Neubauten.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Dann sollte es im Interesse des Vermieters sein, seine Mieter nicht so schnell zu vergraulen oder mit Mieterhöhungen zu vertreiben. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> > Don-71 schrieb:
> >
> >
> > > Und es widerspricht fundamental der Wirtschafts und Gesellschaftsordnung in der wir leben!
> ...



Auch Mehrheiten können sich ändern. In Berlin und Thüringen hat R2G bereits die Mehrheit.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Andrej schrieb:


> Es gibt heute noch Steuern die du zahlst die Stammen aus der Kaieserzeit. Somit wären Steuern auf Luxusprodukte nicht neues.


Ist aber kein weiterer Mehrwertsteuersatz. 

Nun Don, das Problem das du ansprichst ist ja nicht unwahr, aber das macht meine mögliche Lösung nicht falsch.

Du hast doch selbst gesagt, dass dort wo du wohnst kein Gewinn gemacht werden darf oder? Klappt ja scheinbar.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und was ist die Alternative?
> Sozialismus mit Unterdrückung?
> Welche politische Mehrheit gibt es für eine "Alternative"?


Ein  Unionler mal wieder auf dem "alternativlos"-Pfad. Wobei das schon nicht  einer gewissen Komik entbehrt, weil von der politischen Führung der  ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten, ihr Wirtschaftssystem auch immer als  "alternativlos" hingestellt wurde. 
Aber wenn es um Alternativen geht: Solidarische OEkonomie &#8211; Wikipedia




Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Mensch auf der Straße ist in der Regel halt nicht Architekt, Fachmann für Hoch und Tiefbau und Finanziuerungsfachmann.


Ach komm. Wenn jeder Mensch hierzulande nur dem Rendite- und Profitgedanken hinterherhecheln würde, gäbe es keine Freiwillige Feuerwehr, deren Mitglieder in ihrer Freizeit auch noch an Ausbildungen und Lehrgängen teilnehmen. Von Ehrenamtlichen in Tierheimen, Obdachlosenasylen, Arbeitslosenberatung, etc. mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein  Unionler mal wieder auf dem "alternativlos"-Pfad. Wobei das schon nicht  einer gewissen Komik entbehrt, weil von der politischen Führung der  ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten, ihr Wirtschaftssystem auch immer als  "alternativlos" hingestellt wurde.
> Aber wenn es um Alternativen geht: Solidarische OEkonomie &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...



Freiwillige Feuerwehr - Retter in Not | Doku - YouTube


+ ehrenamtliche in pflegeheime 

Die werden jetzt auch  viel weniger, also die ich gesehen habe waren schon hoch betagt , als würden die bald selbst hier landen


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ach komm. Wenn jeder Mensch hierzulande nur dem Rendite- und Profitgedanken hinterherhecheln würde, gäbe es keine Freiwillige Feuerwehr, deren Mitglieder in ihrer Freizeit auch noch an Ausbildungen und Lehrgängen teilnehmen. Von Ehrenamtlichen in Tierheimen, Obdachlosenasylen, Arbeitslosenberatung, etc. mal ganz zu schweigen.


Sehe ich anders. 
In den USA ist wohltätiges Verhalten sehr hoch im Kurs und sehr angesehen, aber man lehnt es strikt ab, dass sich der Staat einmischt mit der Folge, dass viele Projekte einfach von der Laune der Reichen abhängig sind. 

Das ist auch logisch zu erklären, aber nicht unbedingt gut.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Äh, wieder nein,
> RRG hat in Thüringen keine parlamentarische Mehrheit und auch sonst keine Mehrheit, sondern regiert mit der Duldung der CDU. Sie hatten vor der letzten Lantagswahl eine Mehrheit.
> So lange liegen die Ereignisse gar nicht zurück!
> Landtagswahl in Thueringen 2019 &#8211; Wikipedia
> ...



Auch aktuell haben eine Mehrheit:
Landtagswahl Thueringen: Neueste Wahlumfrage | Sonntagsfrage #ltwth


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Aber selbst damit ist unklar welche Partei den Kanzler stellt.

Merkels Erbe ist eben auch, dass sie jede aufkommende Konkurrenz hat auflaufen lassen und das fällt der Union hoffentlich massiv auf die Füße.


----------



## Tengri86 (5. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aktuell hat die Union auch 37,5-38% und stellt nach dieser aktuellen Umfrage auch zu 100% den neuen Kanzler/in!
> Bundestagswahl: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #btw



Kommt wieder eine Groko  ?


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2020)

Und ich dachte Guttenberg kommt wieder aus der Versenkung.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Aktuell hat die Union auch 37,5-38% und stellt nach dieser aktuellen Umfrage auch zu 100% den neuen Kanzler/in!
> Bundestagswahl: Neueste Wahlumfragen im Wahltrend | Sonntagsfrage #btw



Die Frage ist eher wen sie stellen. Keiner ist so beliebt wie Merkel, wie die Umfragen zu den Politikern immer wieder zeigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Frage ist eher wen sie stellen. Keiner ist so beliebt wie Merkel, wie die Umfragen zu den Politikern immer wieder zeigen.



Solange es nicht Jens Spahn ist, ist es halbwegs ok.
Sowas wie Friedrich Merz würde mir gefallen, aber den nehmen die sicherlich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sowas wie Friedrich Merz würde mir gefallen, aber den nehmen die sicherlich nicht.



Der ist schon lange in der Versenkung verschwunden und so einen Steuerhinterzieher von Blackrock will man auch nicht als Kanzler haben. Dann wäre die Revolution gewiss.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der ist schon lange in der Versenkung verschwunden und so einen Steuerhinterzieher von Blackrock will man auch nicht als Kanzler haben. Dann wäre die Revolution gewiss.


Gab es bei Kohl auch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Kohl hat die Wahl dann aber auch verloren


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kohl hat die Wahl dann aber auch verloren



Es gab aber keine Revolution, noch nie in den letzten hundert Jahren in Deutschland.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Keine Erfolgreichen jedenfalls


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2020)

Und was war 1989 in der ehemaligen DDR? Ringelpiez mit Anfassen?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was war 1989 in der ehemaligen DDR? Ringelpiez mit Anfassen?



Das war ja keine richtige Revolution, die DDR war pleite und die Sowjetunion wollte die DDR loshaben.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und was war 1989 in der ehemaligen DDR? Ringelpiez mit Anfassen?



Auch wir hatten unseren 9/11.


----------



## Poulton (5. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Das war ja keine richtige Revolution, die DDR war pleite und die Sowjetunion wollte die DDR loshaben.


 Eine Revolution ist also erst dann eine, wenn scharf geschossen wird? Geschichte scheint kein Pflichtfach beim Christian-Lindner-Notabitur zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Das was in der DDR vor sich ging geht zwar als Revolution durch ist aber relativ einmalig in seiner Art und daher müsste man eher sagen, es gab keine erfolgreichen klassischen Revolutionen.


----------



## Threshold (5. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das was in der DDR vor sich ging geht zwar als Revolution durch ist aber relativ einmalig in seiner Art und daher müsste man eher sagen, es gab keine erfolgreichen klassischen Revolutionen.



Wieso muss eine Revolution immer blutig sein?


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Nein, aber wie viele Revolutionen wickeln das alte System ganz ordentlich und formell über die Institutionen des alten Systems selbst ab?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso muss eine Revolution immer blutig sein?



Unter eine Revolution wird normalerweise verstanden, wenn sich eine große Menschengruppe gegen ein System wehrt, es zum Erliegen bringt.
Das war in der DDR nicht der Fall.
Die waren pleite und die Sowjetunion wollte die auch loswerden, sonst hätten die den 2+4-Verträgen nicht zugestimmt.
Man hätte die Proteste niederschlagen können, zur Not mit militärischer Hilfe der Sowjetunion.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (5. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, du hast nicht den Schimmer einer Ahnung, was du hier behaupstest ist glatte Geschichtsfälschung und Lügen pur!
> 
> Natürlich haben die Montagsdemonstrationen und dann vor allen dingen die offenen Grenzen in der damaligen CSSR und Ungarn das DDR System zum Einsturz gebracht, alleine durch die Anzahl an qualifizierten Kräften, die geflohen sind. Es gab und gibt Reportagen, das auf Grund der Anzahl der qualifizierten Flüchtlinge das Gesundheitssystem und die Gesundheitsversorgung durch die Polykliniken schon kolabiert ist.
> Dein Geschwafel über die Sowjetunion ist blanker Hohn, nur weil Gorbatschow als mächtigster Mann im Kreml, Waffengewalt gegen die Bevölkerung abgelehnt und seine Unterstützung einem solchen Vorgehen entzogen hat, was sowohl von wirtschaftlichen als auch humanitären Interessen bestimmt war, da die Sowjetunion selber mit einer riesigen wirtschaftlichen Schieflage zu kämpfen hatte und sich einen Boykott durch den Westen gar nicht leisten konnte.
> ...


Gorbatschow wollte die DDR einfach loswerden, die haben nicht bei seinen Umgestaltungsprojekten mitgemacht.

Wenn der gewollt hätte, hätten die zumindest versucht, den Laden noch zu halten. Haben sie aber nicht, Waffen und Militär wäre in der Sowjetunion vorhanden gewesen.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Interessant ist eigentlich, dass unter Stalin Millionen von Menschen verhungert sind und das System dort nicht so nah am Zusammenbruch war wie später obwohl doch ziemlich belastet.


----------



## Sparanus (5. August 2020)

Streiche Punkt 1, die Auswirkungen der Krise auf die UdSSR waren nahezu 0 und es ging darum wie das Volk in der Sowjetunion selbst gehandelt hat.
Die anderen Punkte sind ja eben das interessante, wie sich das alles in einer Diktatur entwickeln konnte. Also das was du schreibst ist eher eine Ausformulierung der Frage und nicht die Antwort.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2020)

Ob für DJKuhpisse die Nelkenrevolution in Portugal auch keine richtige Revolution war?


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unter eine Revolution wird normalerweise verstanden, wenn sich eine große Menschengruppe gegen ein System wehrt, es zum Erliegen bringt.
> Das war in der DDR nicht der Fall.



Sag mal, ich zahle doch Steuern, damit du eine ordentliche Bildung bekommst, oder?
Wieso ist dein Bildungsniveau denn so unterirdisch?
Lass das mal keinen Ostdeutschen hören, der damals dabei war, was du hier verbreitest -- die ziehen dir die Hosen stramm.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2020)

Wird schon seine Gründe haben, warum von Gevatter Buchs die Baumschule so günstig ist.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unter eine Revolution wird normalerweise verstanden, wenn sich eine große Menschengruppe gegen ein System wehrt, es zum Erliegen bringt.
> Das war in der DDR nicht der Fall.



Ich war zwar damals erst 14 Jahre alt in der DDR, aber nur weil man hauptsächlich im "West Fernsehen" von den Montagsdemos in Leipzig berichtet hat, heißt das nicht das es in anderen Städten nicht auch Menschen gab die sich auf die Straße gestellt haben. Selbst in meiner Kleinstadt (Lübz damals 8.000 Einwohner) standen sie auf dem Marktplatz mit Transparenten und ich mittendrin.  

Ja in der DDR fand eine Revolution statt, das VOLK hat sich erhoben und nicht die Sowjetunion (die hat sich nur aus allem herausgehalten, weil sie selber arge Überlebensnot hatte ) ... so du "Leugner der Wahrheit" Geschichte 6 setzen.


----------



## Eckism (6. August 2020)

Wir wissen doch alle, das es keine Revolution gab sondern David Hasselhoff mit seiner Musik die Mauer zum Fall/wegrennen gebracht hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. August 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wir wissen doch alle, das es keine Revolution gab sondern David Hasselhoff mit seiner Musik die Mauer zum Fall/wegrennen gebracht hat.



David Hasselhoff - Looking For Freedom (ZDF Sylvester Truempfe 31.12.1989) - YouTube 


Dachte  Ronald Reagen war das


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ein  Unionler mal wieder auf dem "alternativlos"-Pfad. Wobei das schon nicht  einer gewissen Komik entbehrt, weil von der politischen Führung der  ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten, ihr Wirtschaftssystem auch immer als  "alternativlos" hingestellt wurde.
> Aber wenn es um Alternativen geht: Solidarische OEkonomie &#8211; Wikipedia
> 
> 
> ...



Klagen nicht gerade die FF, aber auch der Rest der Liste, über einen zunehmenden Mangel an Freiwilligen? Ist kein von jetzt auf gleich Prozess, aber es hat ja auch 2-3 Jahrzehnte gedauert, bis wir flächendeckend einen reinen Investoren- statt einen Vermietermarkt für Mietwohnungen hatten.


----------



## Poulton (6. August 2020)

Betrifft aber meines Wissens vorallem die ländlichen Gebiete. Bedingt durch Wegzug, Überalterung oder weil die Leute die dort wohnen, täglich "ewig" unterwegs sind, um zur Arbeit zu kommen und sie dann eben im Einsatzfall nicht schnell vor Ort sein können.

Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Staedten und Gemeinden


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2020)

Wobei schon krass ist, wie überteuert die Wohnungen teilweise sind, was jetzt so richtig auffällt, wenn die Vermieter in die Wohnungsanzeigen schreiben, wie viel sie gerne für eine Wohnung hätten, wenn die Mietendeckel ausläuft. 
Nämlich in diesem Bsp. unglaubliche 65% als fast 2/3  mehr. 



			
				https://www.immobilienscout24.de/expose/120025807#/ schrieb:
			
		

> Hinweis zum Mietendeckel:
> 
> In dem Mietvertrag wird eine Nettokaltmiete in Höhe von 799,64 Euro vereinbart.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Ich hoffe wirklich, dass das Gesetz nicht gekippt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Betrifft aber meines Wissens vorallem die ländlichen Gebiete. Bedingt durch Wegzug, Überalterung oder weil die Leute die dort wohnen, täglich "ewig" unterwegs sind, um zur Arbeit zu kommen und sie dann eben im Einsatzfall nicht schnell vor Ort sein können.
> 
> Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Staedten und Gemeinden



Es gibt viele Mechanismen, die dazu führen. Aber die Grundtendenz ist eigentlich immer, dass die Leute mehr mit sich beschäftigt sind und weniger Lust haben, etwas für die Gemeinschaft zu tun. "Wegzug", "Überallterung" und "ewige" Pendelentfernungen sind doch nichts weiters als Umschreibungen für "die meisten suchen sich einen Job, in dem sie mehr verdienen, auch wenn sie das aus dem Sozialgefüge ihrer Heimat reißt".


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Wobei viele froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt einen passenden Job finden. Und auch da sind 30-50 km, also etwa eine Stunde fahrt, zur Arbeit keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Mancko (7. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei schon krass ist, wie überteuert die Wohnungen teilweise sind, was jetzt so richtig auffällt, wenn die Vermieter in die Wohnungsanzeigen schreiben, wie viel sie gerne für eine Wohnung hätten, wenn die Mietendeckel ausläuft.
> Nämlich in diesem Bsp. unglaubliche 65% als fast 2/3  mehr.



Was heißt schon überteuert. Die Mietendeckelmiete ist doch vollkommen willkürlich festgelegt worden. Ausgangsbasis vor einigen Jahren, Lage und Bausubstanz kaum relevant. Das hat doch mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Ich habe mir die Bude mal angesehen. Günstig ist sie nicht aber die kostet zum Kauf locker 220.000  bis 250.000 €. Da kommt die Kaltmiete dann schon ungefähr hin. Das entspräche ca. 25 Jahren bis sich das Ganze amortisiert wenn man jetzt mal Instandhaltung, Kaufnebenkosten und Zinsaufwändungen aus der Betrachtung heraus lässt.

Früher war das die übliche Daumenregel bis wann sich eine Immobilie armotisiert haben sollte. Wenn der Zuzug unvermindert anhält und das Angebot knapp ist und zudem die Rahmenbedingungen im Geldsystem sind wie sie sind, dann werden m.E. die Preise eher noch einen Tacken rauf gehen, außer durch Gewerbepleiten entsteht viel Leerstand.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Bloß die Mieten muss man sich auch trotz gutem Gehalt leisten können. 
Ich hatte jetzt eine gesehen, mit 1278 € Warm Miete. Da stand dann aber noch als Anmerkung dabei stand, dass mindestens mindestens das dreifache der Warmmiete als Nettoeinkommen vorausgesetzt wird. Also 3834€ Netto!! So viel hätte ich dann nicht mal Brutto. 

Ich hab mal in die Besoldungstabellen geschaut, da wäre eine A13 Stufe 6 nötig.
Gehaltsrechner Öffentlicher Dienst

Wer hat das schon?


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2020)

Was du da siehst ist ein Vermietermarkt auf dem man mangels Preiserhöhung nun halt andere Kriterien genommen werden um die Anlage möglichst stabil zu finanzieren. -> Auch wenn die Mieten gedeckelt sind werden die Vermieter möglichst solvente Mieter bevorzugen. Dadurch alleine ändert sich so ziemlich garnichts. Ausser dass die die sich auch die höhere Miete leisten könnten nun günstiger wohnen.
Öffentlicher Dienst/Beamtentum nennen manche auch gesicherte Armut.
EG13 im lokalen Metalltarif würde das genannte Nettogehalt schaffen. Das haben auch nicht soo wenige aber natürlich nicht jeder.
Tariftabellen Metall- und Elektroindustrie


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Mit A9 wirst du in München auch nicht mehr viel übrig haben und A9 ist das Ende des mittleren und der Anfang des gehobenen Dienstes!


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2020)

Hohe Mieten: Dann ziehen Polizisten, Lehrer und Pfleger eben weg - WELT


----------



## Olstyle (7. August 2020)

Der Vorschlag wieder Sozialwohnungen zu bauen kann ich auch durchaus etwas abgewinnen. Sogar Monaco hat sowas.
Aber die Vorstellung man könnte (Klein- wie Groß-)Anleger mit Gesetzen zu privaten Trägern von sowas machen ist halt absurd. Genau das erträumt man sich mit dem Deckel aber.

(Ausnahmen bestätigen die Regel)


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2020)

Natürlich kann man das. Nur mit anderen Regelungen. Man verlangt einfach, dass bei jedem Bauprojekt 25-30% der Wohnungen Sozialwohnungen sein müssen und diese dann 50 Jahre als solche gebunden werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man das. Nur mit anderen Regelungen. Man verlangt einfach, dass bei jedem Bauprojekt 25-30% der Wohnungen Sozialwohnungen sein müssen und diese dann 50 Jahre als solche gebunden werden.


Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass dann noch groß gebaut wird?
Das Geld wird dann in andere Anlagen investiert.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2020)

Ist bestimmt nach deinem Geschmack 

Die geheimen Eigentuemer


Zitat 

"Aus den Geschäftsberichten der Luxemburger Firmen errechnet er gemeinsam mit Penke, wie hoch der Gesamtumsatz aus den Mieten und Verkäufen der tausenden Berliner Wohnungen der Pears-Unternehmen ist. Für das Jahr 2017 seien das 49 Millionen Euro. Im gleichen Zeitraum habe Pears aber nur rund 180.000 Euro Steuern angegeben.

Wie geht das?

Der Trick ist simpel: Ein Mietshaus in Berlin gehört einer Objektgesellschaft. Gewinne fallen aber hier nicht an. Die Firma hat auf dem Papier einen Kredit von einer anderen Firma desselben Unternehmensgruppe und muss so hohe Zinsforderungen an die Muttergesellschaft bezahlen, die im Ausland sitzt, vorzugsweise in einem Steuerparadies. Im Fall der Luxemburger Pears-Firmen hat Trautvetter anhand der Jahresabschlüsse errechnet, dass über 17 Millionen Euro Zinszahlungen aus Luxemburg über Zypern Richtung British Virgin Islands fließe. So bleiben trotz der vielen Mieteinahmen in Deutschland kaum Gewinne übrig, die hier versteuert werden müssten."



----


Wem gehoert die Stadt? - correctiv.org


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

In vielen Großstädten werden Immobilien zur Geldwäsche genutzt. Allein in Hamburg sollen es 10% sein. 
Artikel: Gewaschene Preise &#8212; BDK: Bund Deutscher Kriminalbeamter



			
				https://www.kripo-akademie.de/lv/hamburg/artikel-gewaschene-preise schrieb:
			
		

> *Geldwäscher schauen nicht auf den Preis*
> 
> Das sind 25 Milliarden Euro. Ein Viertel dessen, was laut Bussmanns Studie an Geld gewaschen wird. Und 25 Milliarden Euro mehr, die die Preise von Immobilien und in der Folge auch Mieten in die Höhe treiben. Kriminelle, die ihr Geld waschen wollen, schauen nicht auf den Preis. Schließlich wollen sie viel Geld loswerden.
> 
> ...



Wem gehoert Hamburg? | correctiv.org


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Glaubst du ernsthaft, dass dann noch groß gebaut wird?
> Das Geld wird dann in andere Anlagen investiert.



Wird doch heute schon. Dafür ist das Projekt dann ja auch gefördert, entweder durch billigeren Grunderwerb (wenn das Grundstück der öffentlichen Hand gehört) und bessere Finanzierungskonditionen. Nur dafür muss man halt auch Wohnungen bauen und das will Berlin ja nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Die Privaten haben einfach versagt wie man nur versagen kann.
Wenn der Mietendeckel einmal da ist, rechtlich sicher, wird er auch nicht wieder gehen.
Das kann sich am Ende kein Politiker leisten. Über Investitionen sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen, 
man wird mit den Wohnungen immer gewisse Margen haben und mit der Nachfrage nach Berliner Wohnungen ist das auch sicheres Einkommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Privaten haben einfach versagt wie man nur versagen kann.
> Wenn der Mietendeckel einmal da ist, rechtlich sicher, wird er auch nicht wieder gehen.
> Das kann sich am Ende kein Politiker leisten. Über Investitionen sollte man sich keine Sorgen machen,
> man wird mit den Wohnungen immer gewisse Margen haben und mit der Nachfrage nach Berliner Wohnungen ist das auch sicheres Einkommen.


Das ist langfristig falsch, da die Preise für die Unterhaltung steigen werden. Zudem werden dann Eigentümer darüber nachdenken, daraus Eigentumswohnungen zu machen oder Eigenbedarf anmelden.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Da gibt es auch gesetzliche Grenzen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch gesetzliche Grenzen



Man kann aber nicht mit dem Kopf durch die Wand, da gibt es physikalische Grenzen.
Wer glaubt, dass Investoren zum Selbstkostenpreis vermieten ist einfach naiv.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Wer nach dem er dich kennengelernt hat noch an unser Bildungssystem glaubt auch 

Wir leben in Zeiten mit negativen Zinsen, viel Geld irgendwo unter zu bringen wo man immerhin keinen Verlust macht ist eine Option.
Und Mietendeckel heißt ja nicht Selbstkostenpreis.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer nach dem er dich kennengelernt hat noch an unser Bildungssystem glaubt auch
> 
> Wir leben in Zeiten mit negativen Zinsen, viel Geld irgendwo unter zu bringen wo man immerhin keinen Verlust macht ist eine Option.
> Und Mietendeckel heißt ja nicht Selbstkostenpreis.


Dann wird das eben in Aktien investiert, da gibt es zumindest etwas Rendite.
Ein Investor wird sein Geld nicht irgendwo ohne Gewinn parken, wenn es noch mit Risiko verbunden ist, was beim Vermieten definitiv der Fall ist.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann wird das eben in Aktien investiert, da gibt es zumindest etwas Rendite.
> Ein Investor wird sein Geld nicht irgendwo ohne Gewinn parken, wenn es noch mit Risiko verbunden ist, was beim Vermieten definitiv der Fall ist.



Die Risiken sind bei Aktion deutlich höher, wie Wirecard oder der gesamte Dax bei Corona mal wieder aktuell bewiesen hat.

Der Gewinn ergibt sich bei Immobilen allein durch die Wertsteigerungen der Immobilie, da braucht es keine höheren Mieten.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Und dann hast du in Wirecard investiert 

Ich hab schon mal die Bundesanleihen gebracht, du zahlst dem Staat Geld dafür, dass du ihm Geld leihst.
Aber darauf bist du ja noch gar nicht eingegangen


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann hast du in Wirecard investiert
> 
> Ich hab schon mal die Bundesanleihen gebracht, du zahlst dem Staat Geld dafür, dass du ihm Geld leihst.
> Aber darauf bist du ja noch gar nicht eingegangen



Ich habe nicht in Bundesanleihen investiert, das wird sowieso nur gemacht, weil es indirekt erzwungen wird, sonst würde keiner Geld an den Staat verschenken.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2020)

In die Altenpflege kannst du auch einsteigen,  sogar die  deutsche wohnen hat sich was gegönnt.

Geld kommt immer und staatlich garantiert  und für die nächsten 30/40 Jahren gibt es genug Alten für die Rendite 

Reicht die Rente nicht und Vermögen st aufgebraucht .. springt sozialamt ein. Todsicheres Ding. 

(Bei uns in der Stadt kostet durchschnittlich  ein Pflegeplatz( eigenanteil )2400 Euro pro Monat, wer kriegt soviel Rente?) 


rendite altenpflege - Google Suche


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht in Bundesanleihen investiert, das wird sowieso nur gemacht, weil es indirekt erzwungen wird, sonst würde keiner Geld an den Staat verschenken.



Niemand wird gezwungen, der Markt regelt den Preis der Bundesanleihen.
Der Markt, das gefällt dir doch


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2020)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> In die Altenpflege kannst du auch einsteigen,
> 
> Geld kommt immer und staatlich garantiert  und für die nächsten 30/40 Jahren gibt es genug Alten für die Rendite
> 
> ...



Oder halt einfach die Anstalt: Pflegenotstand - Die Anstalt vom 5. Dezember 2017 | ZDF - YouTube


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen, der Markt regelt den Preis der Bundesanleihen.
> Der Markt, das gefällt dir doch



Soweit mir bekannt ist müssen bestimmte Dinge durch "sichere Investitionen" gedeckt werden bei Banken. Dazu eigenen sich Staatsanleihen, weil die als solches angesehen werden.
Mit Markt hat das extrem wenig zu tun, in einem komplett freien Markt wären die Dinger schon lange weg vom Fenster.


----------



## Sparanus (7. August 2020)

Man muss ja deswegen nicht automatisch Staatsanleihen kaufen, aber dann gibt es wahrscheinlich keine Alternativen die genug Sicherheit bieten.
Aber du wärst ja viel glücklicher auf der Straße zu landen weil sich jemand verzockt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und dann hast du in Wirecard investiert




ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Angeblich haben die noch viele Millionen beiseitegeschafft


----------



## seahawk (7. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann wird das eben in Aktien investiert, da gibt es zumindest etwas Rendite.
> Ein Investor wird sein Geld nicht irgendwo ohne Gewinn parken, wenn es noch mit Risiko verbunden ist, was beim Vermieten definitiv der Fall ist.



Falsch, Fonds investieren heute aktiv in Sozialwohnungen, denn die bieten eine niedrige aber sehr sichere Rendite und sind damit für sicherheitsorientierte Anleger durchaus interessant. Auch weil die Preise für Sozialwohnungen im Vergleich zu normalen selbst in Ballungsgebieten noch nicht völlig überhitzt sind.


----------



## geisi2 (7. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Niemand wird gezwungen, der Markt regelt den Preis der Bundesanleihen.
> Der Markt, das gefällt dir doch



Was ist denn der eigentliche Markt? Wenn man schon drüber redet...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (7. August 2020)

geisi2 schrieb:


> Was ist denn der eigentliche Markt? Wenn man schon drüber redet...


Unter einem versteht man einen Ort an dem Anbieter und Nachfrager zusammenkommen. Beispiele dafür wären ein Wochenmarkt oder der Aktienmarkt.
Sofern man diesen Markt nicht von außen durch Verbote beeinflusst entstehen dann sogenannte Marktpreise, die sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergeben.


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Der Gewinn ergibt sich bei Immobilen allein durch die Wertsteigerungen der Immobilie, da braucht es keine höheren Mieten.



Wertsteigerungen sind nicht garantiert. Es braucht auch bei Vermietung ganz klar Gewinne aus der Vermietung. Teile davon gehen in die Rücklage für Instandhaltung, zukünftige Modernisierung, Erneuerung / Aufbereitung von Wohnungen nach Mieterwechsel und auch Kompensation für Mietausfälle. Darüber hinaus will auch das Finanzamt  von Dir als Vermieter eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht sehen, denn es möchte Steuereinnahmen aus Vermietung und Verpachtung haben. Also geht von dem Gewinn auch davon etwas ab. Und zum Schluss bleibt dann noch ein kleiner Teil am Gewinn für dich selber als Investor oder Kleinvermieter übrig der eben den Kapitaleinsatz honorieren muss und zwar angemessen am Risiko.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

Gewinn ist das was nach allem übrig bleibt also auch nach Rücklagen. Dann dimensioniert man die Rücklagen anfangs halt etwas höher


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sofern man diesen Markt nicht von außen durch Verbote beeinflusst entstehen dann sogenannte Marktpreise, die sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergeben.


Dass das nur bei einem "vollkommenen Markt" zutrifft, wird natürlich nicht erwähnt und einen "vollkommenen Markt" hat es noch nie gegeben und wird es nie geben.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Unter einem versteht man einen Ort an dem Anbieter und Nachfrager zusammenkommen. Beispiele dafür wären ein Wochenmarkt oder der Aktienmarkt.
> Sofern man diesen Markt nicht von außen durch Verbote beeinflusst entstehen dann sogenannte Marktpreise, die sich aus Angebot und Nachfrage ergeben.



Nenne doch mal ein Beispiel für so einen Markt.


----------



## Olstyle (8. August 2020)

Ein komplett unregulierter Markt?
Opium Handel z.B. 
Sorgt bisweilen für interessante Ergebnisse
Solar: Was deutsche Haus-Besitzer von afghanischen Heroin-Bauern lernen koennen - EFAHRER.com


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal ein Beispiel für so einen Markt.


Da es praktisch überall irgendwelche Regularien gibt, gibt es dies nicht in exakt diesem Zustand.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2020)

vollkommener Markt | bpb
VWL fuer IHK-Fachwirte: Was ist ein vollkommener Markt?

Aber bei Gevatter Buchs auf der Baumschule scheint das nicht behandelt zu werden.


----------



## Threshold (8. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Da es praktisch überall irgendwelche Regularien gibt, gibt es dies nicht in exakt diesem Zustand.



Was würde denn passieren, wenn du versuchst einen vollkommen freien Markt zu erschaffen?
Genau, jemand würde versuchen Einfluss zu nehmen um mehr Profit zu erwirtschaften als andere.
Und genau deshalb muss man Märkte regulieren und andere Dinge, wie Wissenschaft oder Bildung vom Markt fernhalten.


----------



## Tengri86 (8. August 2020)

Off Topic @




Threshold schrieb:


> Was würde denn passieren, wenn du versuchst einen vollkommen freien Markt zu erschaffen?



Wie die Berufsunfähigsversicherung die nicht viele im Blickfeld  haben, hat der Markt total versagt. 

Die meisten Pfleger , Handwerker usw können des  sich nicht leisten und Garantie hast du auch nicht das du die Rente bekommst. 


Diese Versicherung ist zu wichtig, um zu teuer zu sein - Geld - SZ.de

BdV und Verbraucherzentrale NRW fordern gesetzlichen Berufsunfähigkeitsschutz für alle - Versicherungswirtschaft versagt in ihrer sozialpolitischen Verantwortung. - Verbraucherzentrale Nordrhein-Westfalen

Versicherung gegen Berufsunfaehigkeit: Teuer, lueckenhaft und undurchsichtig


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Ich hab meine BU zum Glück schon gemacht.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

Ich nicht, man wird nur DU wenn es in der ganzen Bundeswehr keine Position mehr gibt die man gar nicht mehr machen kann, selbst wenn man sie nur halbtags macht.
Für das was im Dienst oder gar im Einsatz passiert gibt es auch noch andere Sicherungen.

Topic


> Wegen der Corona-Krise droht in den USA die "womöglich schwerwiegendste Unterkunftskrise in der Geschichte" des Landes, warnen Wissenschaftler. Zwischen 30 und 40 Millionen Mieter könnten in den kommenden Monaten von einer Zwangsräumung betroffen sein, das wären bis zu 43 Prozent aller Miethaushalte, heißt es in einer Studie des Massachusetts Institute of Technology und der Universität Princeton.


Zeit Corona Ticker 7.8.20 22:38
ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.

Tja der Markt regelt das 
Also wenn sie Republikaner gewählt haben, hab ich kein Mitleid, aber auch nicht ein bisschen.


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

Wohnungsangebot in Berlin passend zum Mietendeckel. Da kann man sich schonmal darauf einstellen wohin die Reise geht.

Neues Zuhause fuer eine Familie - Zentral in Steglitz


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zeit Corona Ticker 7.8.20 22:38
> ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
> 
> Tja der Markt regelt das
> Also wenn sie Republikaner gewählt haben, hab ich kein Mitleid, aber auch nicht ein bisschen.



Andere Ländere andere Sitten. In Australien ist es normal dass Du häufig die Wohnung wirst wechseln müssen. Kündigungsfristen sind kurz, Mietverträge häufig befristet. Zwingt halt jeden dazu frühzeitig im Leben sich Gedanken zu machen ob er sich nicht früher oder später dann doch ein Eigenheim kauft. Eigentumsquote dementsprechend deutlich höher als bei uns. Die Deutschen sind halt einfach nur bequem. Alles soll immer der Staat, die Politik und die Gesellschaft für sie lösen. Aber fettes Auto und billiges Schnitzel geht halt immer. Einfach nur dumm....


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

Andere Länder andere Sitten? Sag mal geht es noch?
Es geht um Millionen Menschen!

Das ist ja wie Deutschland 1945 nur ohne, dass jemand das ganze Land in Schutt und Asche gebombt hat.

Und ja Eigenheime, hat man 2007/8 gesehen, dann wirft dich halt die Bank raus.


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Wohnungsangebot in Berlin passend zum Mietendeckel. Da kann man sich schonmal darauf einstellen wohin die Reise geht.
> 
> Neues Zuhause fuer eine Familie - Zentral in Steglitz



So ein Beispiel mit der reduzierten Miete in Berlin hatte ich schon verlinkt bzw. zitiert. #1681 
Da sieht man die Mietwucher ganz gut. 
Über 750€ Miete für die Bruchbude in deinem Link, die müssen doch wohl spinnen. 

Wenn man jahrelang halbfertig wohnen will, kann man auch gleich ein altes Haus kaufen. Das gehört einem dann wenigstens und man kann es so machen, wie man selbst will. 
Hab ich erst vor kurzem ein schönes Zitat gehört: "Handwerker muss man rauswohnen". 

Rechts neben mir schaut mich noch der nackte Gipskarton an der Dachträger an und drunter liegt das vor ein paar Wochen gezogene rohe Cat5e-Kabel, welches mal auf eine Dose gepatcht werden müsste, damit das Internet endlich mal fertig ist und man vom LTE weg kommt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kommt noch, das es in Deutschland Bauvorschriften gibt, die das Bauen an sich, im weltweiten Vergleich sehr teuer machen.



Selbstgemachtes Problem.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Wohnungsangebot in Berlin passend zum Mietendeckel. Da kann man sich schonmal darauf einstellen wohin die Reise geht.
> 
> Neues Zuhause fuer eine Familie - Zentral in Steglitz


Und weiter? Man kann an der Stelle auch das "Schreiende Haus Altschauerberg" anbringen, als Paradebeispiel für jeden sein Eigenheim und wohin da die Reise geht. 



Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zwischen Australien und Deutschland hinkt dermaßen, das es nicht mal Äpfel mit Birnen sind!


Dazu kommt: Auch Österreich und Schweiz haben eine, im Vergleich zu den  europäischen Nachbarn, recht niedrige Wohneigentumsquote und ich mein  auch der deutschsprachige Teil von Belgien sowie das es schon historisch teils gravierende Unterschiede bei der Wohneigentumsquote zwischen den Bundesländern gibt.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Was heisst hier selbstgemachtes Problem?!
> 
> Es gibt haufenweise Gründe dafür, als erstes mal Nachhaltigkeit und Emissionsausstoß, dazu kommt eine völlig unterschiedliche "Kultur" was das Bauen anbelangt. Hier in Europa und Deutschland baut man ein Haus für die Ewigkeit in den USA z.b. für 20-30 Jahre, danach ist das Schrott, geschweige denn denn das es auch nur in Ansätzen geeignet ist kleinere Naturkatastrophen zu überstehen. Du kannst dir ja mal das durchschnittliche US Haus ansehen, da würden die wenigsten in Deutschland einziehen, geschweige denn dafür Geld ausgeben.



Wo liegt das Problem?
In den USA wird kurzfristiger gedacht, weil die da öfter den Job wechseln (müssen). Dann will man sich nicht an einen Standort binden. Wo liegt das Problem?


----------



## DKK007 (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du kannst dir ja mal das durchschnittliche US Haus ansehen, da würden die wenigsten in Deutschland einziehen, geschweige denn dafür Geld ausgeben.



Die Holzhütten gegen vielleicht als Gartenlaube durch.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> In den USA wird kurzfristiger gedacht, weil die da öfter den Job wechseln (müssen).



Ne, da wird kurzfristiger gedacht, weil die Leute noch nie was von Nachhaltigkeit gehört haben. Da wird auch der Müll einfach im Garten verbrannt.


----------



## Poulton (8. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Problem?
> In den USA wird kurzfristiger gedacht, weil die da öfter den Job wechseln (müssen). Dann will man sich nicht an einen Standort binden. Wo liegt das Problem?


Genau. Man hat es ja. Ressourcenverbrauch, Verbrauch an nutzbarer Fläche? Drauf geschissen. Der Herrgott lässt das doch alles nachwachsen. Und ganz wichtig: "_They took awr jabs!_"


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> So wie du es mit dem Finanzamt beschreibst ist das falsch!
> Vermietung an Angehoerige &#9655; Vorsicht, Steuerfalle! - Ratgeber Immowelt
> 
> Du hast alle Steuervorteile auch wenn du nur bis 66% der ortsüblichen Miete verlangst, danach sinkt der Anteil der Werbungskosten anteilsmäßig, d.h. du kannst auch umsonst vermieten, wenn du das willst, macht allerdings steuerlich nicht viel Sinn.
> Versteuert wird die Miete grundsätzlich mit deinem eigenen Steuersatz, es gibt keine Steuerpauschale für Vermietung und Verpachtung. Die Mieteinahmen werden auf deinen sonstigen Verdienst draufgerechnet, nach Abzug von Zinsen, Abschreibungen, Instandhaltung etc.



Brauchst Du mir nicht erklären. Ich vermiete selber eine 2 Zimmer Wohnung. Problem ist eben nur wenn das Finanzamt dann seine eigenen Werte als ortsübliche Vergleichsmiete heranzieht wie z.B. in diesem Fall:

Wohnungsmarkt: Wie das Finanzamt die Mieten in die Hoehe treibt | BR24

Am Ende ist es doch so. Der Fiskus und vor allem die Kommunen und Gemeinden freuen sich doch über diese Steuereinnahmen.  Da muss man sich schon entscheiden was man haben will. Wer günstige Mieten haben will braucht nur folgendes zu tun:

1) Bauland ausweisen und bauen oder bauen lassen
2) Kaufnebenkosten, z.B. Grunderwerbsteuer senken
3) Bauanforderungen sowie Energiesparanforderungen senken
4) Öffentlichen Nahverkehr ausbauen insbesondere in den Umlandgemeinden und Gebieten
4) Zuzug begrenzen insbesondere illegalen der hier nichts verloren hat und sich ohnehin in den Ballungszentren tummelt und somit weiter zu Wohnraumknappheit beiträgt
5) Und endlich die Druckerpresse via EZB einstellen. Wer billigsten oder sogar negative Zinsen haben will muss eben auch mit steigenden Preisen für Sachwerten rechnen.


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> So ein Beispiel mit der reduzierten Miete in Berlin hatte ich schon verlinkt bzw. zitiert. #1681
> Da sieht man die Mietwucher ganz gut.
> Über 750€ Miete für die Bruchbude in deinem Link, die müssen doch wohl spinnen.



Es ging mir gar nicht um die Schattenmiete. Es ging mir darum, dass bei solchen Rahmenbedingungen die Mieter zukünftig exakt solche Zustände erwarten. Wieso soll ich einem potentiellen Mieter die Wohnung trop renoviert übergeben? Er will Wohnraum? Bekommt er, aber muss sich den dann halt selber schön machen.


----------



## Mancko (8. August 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Weil man auch Australien und Deutschland vergleichen kann, selten so einen Unsinn/Schwachsinn gelesen!
> Australien hat alleine durch seine dünne Besiedelung wesentlich mehr und wesentlich billigeres Bauland, als es das in Deutschland jemals gab oder geben wird. Entsprechnd weniger muss man von seinem Einkommen aufwenden, um ein Eigentum zu erwerben.



Das ist leider nicht richtig bzw. nur die halbe Wahrheit. Australien hat wie Deutschland und auch andere Industrienationen bzw. aufstrebenden Länder das gleiche Symptom. Massiver Zuzug in die Städte. Das was Du vom Lande schreibst kannst Du auch 1:1 auf Deutschland anwenden. In der Fläche ist Wohnraum bei uns günstig. Nur halt nicht in den Städten. Nichts anderes ist in Australien der Fall. Kannst Dir ja mal Mietpreise oder auch Kaufpreise in Sydney,  Melbourne oder Perth anschauen. Da wirst relativ schnell ernüchtert sein. Bei den Mietpreisen werden oft Wochenpreise ausgegeben.



> Dazu kommt noch, das es in Deutschland Bauvorschriften gibt, die das Bauen an sich, im weltweiten Vergleich sehr teuer machen.


Tja und was hat das mit dem Vermieter zu tun? Selbstredend muss dafür der Mieter oder Käufer aufkommen. So ist das halt. Wie ich vorhin schon schrieb. Wenn man billigen Wohnraum haben will muss man eben einen anderen Tod sterben.

Wenn ich mir aber so die ganzen linken Ideologen bei den Linken, Grünen und der SPD anschaue, dann ist das doch alles wiedersprüchlich ohne Ende:

1) Mieten deckeln oder sogar rückwirkend per Verordnung pauschal absenken
2) Bauvorschriften insbesondere die Grünen am liebsten noch weiter hochdrehen, vor allem Energiesparvorschriften und damit Baukosten massiv treiben
3) Zuzug, insbesonderen Illegalen nicht nur massiv dulden sondern auch noch extra fördern wohlwissend, dass ein Großteil davon in den Großstädten landet und den Kampf um Wohnraum, insbesondere bezahlbaren noch weiter anheizt
4) Baugenehmigungen nur noch schleppend voranbringen. Außer für Flüchlingsunterkünfte. Da sind Genehmigungen meißtens schnell erteilt, so auch in Berlin und somit Schaffung von Wohnraum massiv behindern
5) Noch mehr Verschuldung und am liebsten noch niedrigere Zinsen für leichtes Schuldenmachen der öffentlichen Hand fördern, wohlwissend dass dies ein massiver Preistreiber ist.

Ich habe da mittlerweile echt 0,0 Mitleid mehr. Die Bevölkerung, insbesondere die Berliner bekommen halt die Regierung die sie verdienen und gewählt haben und somit halt auch die Rechnung und die Suppe dafür die sie dann auslöffeln müssen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Selbstgemachtes Problem.


Ja da sterben halt mehr Menschen wenn es brennt und dafür reichen sogar Netflix Serien um den baulichen Unterschied zu sehen.
Aber hey Menschen haben dann halt Pech und sterben im Feuer.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Es ging mir gar nicht um die Schattenmiete. Es ging mir darum, dass bei solchen Rahmenbedingungen die Mieter zukünftig exakt solche Zustände erwarten. Wieso soll ich einem potentiellen Mieter die Wohnung trop renoviert übergeben? Er will Wohnraum? Bekommt er, aber muss sich den dann halt selber schön machen.



Da hatte der BGH aber jetzt erst entscheiden, dass der Vermieter bei einer Renovierung die Hälfte der Kosten tragen muss.
Unrenovierte Wohnungen: BGH teilt Schoenheitsreparaturen

Zusätzlich hat der BGH 2015 entschieden, dass Mieter, die eine unrenovierte Wohnung beziehen, diese nicht auf eigene Kosten renovieren müssen. Sonst müssten sie die Wohnung im ungünstigsten Fall schöner zurückgeben, als sie sie selbst übernommen haben.

Siehe auch BGB:


			
				BGB schrieb:
			
		

> *§ 535 - Inhalt und Hauptpflichten des Mietvertrags
> *(1) Durch den Mietvertrag wird der Vermieter verpflichtet, dem Mieter den Gebrauch der Mietsache während der Mietzeit zu gewähren. Der Vermieter hat die Mietsache dem Mieter in einem zum vertragsgemäßen Gebrauch geeigneten Zustand zu überlassen und sie während der Mietzeit in diesem Zustand zu erhalten. Er hat die auf der Mietsache ruhenden Lasten zu tragen.
> (2) Der Mieter ist verpflichtet, dem Vermieter die vereinbarte Miete zu entrichten.



Zur Entscheidung des BGH 2015:


			
				https://www.lto.de/recht/hintergruende/h/bgh-urteil-viii-zr-185-14-und-viii-zr-242-13-schoenheitsreparaturen/2/ schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unrenoviert übergebenen Wohnungen hat der Vermieter daher in Zukunft auch lediglich einen Anspruch auf Rückgabe einer unrenovierten Wohnung (BGH, Urt. v. 18.03.2015, Az. VIII ZR 185/14 sowie VIII ZR 242/13). Dabei hat der BGH auch berücksichtigt, dass sich in der Praxis kaum feststellen lässt, zu welchem Anteil Abnutzungen dem Vormieter und zu welchem Anteil dem neuen Mieter zuzuordnen sind.





> Auch die vielfach zu lesene Mietvertragskausel, die Wohnung sei bei Übergabe "in renoviertem Zustand" gewesen, ist nicht unwiderleglich. Wenn sie tatsächlich nicht renoviert war, kann der Mieter dies immer noch beweisen. Insbesondere bei einem Eigentümer- und Vermieterwechsel wird letzterer schlechte Karten haben, wenn der Mieter einen Zeugen präsentieren kann.


In Zeiten von Kameras, oder wenn sogar schon Fotos einer unrenovierten Wohnung in der Anzeige drin sind, es kein Problem ist den Zustand der Wohnung beim Einzug gerichtsfest fotografisch zu dokumentieren. 

Wobei ich auch einen klaren Unterschied zwischen ein paar vergilbten Tapeten (wo man einfach darübermalen könnte) und entfernen Tapeten bzw. nacktem Putz/Mauerwerk ziehen würde. Letzteres ist nicht "unrenoviert", sondern klarer Fall von Baustelle. 
Da würde ich dann auch raten ein paar Euro in ein Feuchtigkeitsmessgerät zu investieren um mögliche Schimmelstellen direkt zu erkennen. Brennenstuhl Feuchtigkeitsdetector MD Feuchtemessgerät ab &euro;'*'11,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Die Folgekosten wären deutlich höher. 
AKTE - Video - Ihr Recht bei Schimmel in der Wohnung - Sat.1
Der Schimmel-Jaeger: Wie ein Gutachter gegen Wohngifte kaempft - SpiegelTV - YouTube




Mancko schrieb:


> 3) Zuzug, insbesonderen Illegalen nicht nur massiv dulden sondern auch noch extra fördern wohlwissend, dass ein Großteil davon in den Großstädten landet und den Kampf um Wohnraum, insbesondere bezahlbaren noch weiter anheizt
> 4) Baugenehmigungen nur noch schleppend voranbringen. Außer für Flüchlingsunterkünfte. Da sind Genehmigungen meißtens schnell erteilt, so auch in Berlin und somit Schaffung von Wohnraum massiv behindern



Lässt du nebenbei gleich noch den Nazi raushängen und verbreitest deine billige AfD-Propaganda?


----------



## Poulton (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> nacktem Putz/Mauerwerk ziehen würde. Letzteres ist nicht "unrenoviert", sondern klarer Fall von Baustelle.


Ernstgemeint: Gab bzw. gibt es da nicht so eine Modeerscheinung, die blankes Mauerwerk und "Putz rustikal" als schick ansieht?


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ernstgemeint: Gab bzw. gibt es da nicht so eine Modeerscheinung, die blankes Mauerwerk und "Putz rustikal" als schick ansieht?



Manche Architekten von öffentlichen Gebäuden meinen auch blanker Sichtbeton wäre schick. Für mich hat das eher den Charme von Bunker.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei viele froh sind, wenn sie überhaupt einen *passenden* Job finden.



Und genau das ist der Punkt. Ideen wie ein guter Brandschutz alleine durch FF stammen noch aus einer Zeit, da wäre in diesem Satz kein "passend" gewesen. Da hat man gearbeitet, was vor Ort nötig war und nicht, worauf man Bock hatte. ARBEIT gibt es z.B. auf dem Land bis heute genug, aber sie wird von Gastarbeitern erledigt, da es viel LOHN nur in der Stadt gibt. Das Ergebnis sind Lebensmodelle, die deutlich weniger Zeit für Ehrenamt lassen und private Freizeit frisst den Rest.

Nicht, dass ich das verurteilen will, aber der ursprüngliche Passus "Wenn jeder Mensch hierzulande nur dem Rendite- und Profitgedanken hinterherhecheln würde, gäbe es keine [diverse Ehrenämter]" entbehrt einfach der nötigen Grundlage, denn es gibt eben immer weniger Ehrenämtler, weil immer mehr an den eigenen Profit gedacht wird.




Mancko schrieb:


> Was heißt schon überteuert. Die Mietendeckelmiete ist doch vollkommen willkürlich festgelegt worden. Ausgangsbasis vor einigen Jahren, Lage und Bausubstanz kaum relevant. Das hat doch mit der Realität nichts zu tun. Ich habe mir die Bude mal angesehen. Günstig ist sie nicht aber die kostet zum Kauf locker 220.000  bis 250.000 €. Da kommt die Kaltmiete dann schon ungefähr hin. Das entspräche ca. 25 Jahren bis sich das Ganze amortisiert



Meinst du damit den Preis heute bzw. kurz vor Mietendeckel oder den Preis vor 10-20 Jahren? Letzteres ist in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht der Fall und genau das ist doch der Grund, weswegen der Mietendeckel erlassen wurde: Weil die Immobilienkosten explodiert sind. Dass die explodierten Mieten zu den explodierten Kaufpreisen passen, hilft den Mietern ja nicht weiter. Die Eigentümer können mit fettem Gewinn verkaufen, aber die vor Ort Lebenden stehen auf der Straße.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Was du da siehst ist ein Vermietermarkt auf dem man mangels Preiserhöhung nun halt andere Kriterien genommen werden um die Anlage möglichst stabil zu finanzieren. -> Auch wenn die Mieten gedeckelt sind werden die Vermieter möglichst solvente Mieter bevorzugen. Dadurch alleine ändert sich so ziemlich garnichts. Ausser dass die die sich auch die höhere Miete leisten könnten nun günstiger wohnen.
> Öffentlicher Dienst/Beamtentum nennen manche auch gesicherte Armut.
> EG13 im lokalen Metalltarif würde das genannte Nettogehalt schaffen. Das haben auch nicht soo wenige aber natürlich nicht jeder.
> Tariftabellen Metall- und Elektroindustrie



Bitte was??? "nicht wenige" verdienen 3,9k??? Bitte guck dir mal die Statitiken an, ein derartiges Einkommen platziert einen an der Grenze zu den oberen 10% in Deutschland. Das ist schon reichlich wohlhabend.




Olstyle schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag wieder Sozialwohnungen zu bauen kann ich auch durchaus etwas abgewinnen. Sogar Monaco hat sowas.
> Aber die Vorstellung man könnte (Klein- wie Groß-)Anleger mit Gesetzen zu privaten Trägern von sowas machen ist halt absurd. Genau das erträumt man sich mit dem Deckel aber.



Einige mögen das Erträumen, aber der primäre Sinn ist erstmal nur die Bekämpfung des Gegenteils: Man will spekulative Investoren loswerden, die die Kosten haben explodieren lassen. Dafür ist der Deckel auch sehr gut geeignet. Wer an deren Stelle tritt, bleibt abzuwarten - ich glaube nicht, dass es extrem viele Sozialwohnungsanbieter sein werden (wenn auch deutlich mehr als jetzt), aber besser wird es für die Mieter auf alle Fälle.




Mancko schrieb:


> Wertsteigerungen sind nicht garantiert. Es braucht auch bei Vermietung ganz klar Gewinne aus der Vermietung. Teile davon gehen in die Rücklage für Instandhaltung, zukünftige Modernisierung, Erneuerung / Aufbereitung von Wohnungen nach Mieterwechsel und auch Kompensation für Mietausfälle.



Äh - nein? Das geht alles nicht vom Gewinn ab. Das sind die Abzüge, die man von den EINNAHMEN hat, bevor sich der Gewinn ergibt. Der fließt dann, abzüglich relativ moderater Steuern, in die Privatschatulle. Aber was du aufgelistet hast sind, mit Ausnahme der Grundsteuer, alle Ausgaben, die man überhaupt nur an einem Haus haben kann. Wären die nicht, wäre die komplette Miete als "Gewinn" zu betrachten, denn ein Haufen Steine in der Landschaft verursacht auch dann keine Kosten, wenn er Hausform hat, und alle laufenden Dienstleistungen zahlen sowieso die Mieter über die Nebenkosten. Für den Vermieter bleiben als Kosten die erwähnte Grundsteuer (nach bisheriger Regelung in Berlin lächerlich niedrig, wenn man den Wert des beanspruchten Grundes bedenkt) und alle Maßnahmen, die nötig sind, damit der Haufen Steine in Hausform bleibt. Und "Modernisierung" aka "Wertsteigerung des eigenen Besitzes" wird dabei nicht einmal aus diesen laufenden Ausnahmen finanziert, sondern bekanntermaßen den Mietern noch extra obendrauf geschlagen, ob sie wollen oder nicht.

Das Luxussanieren ist gerade in Berlin mit der größte Teil des Problems, weil nur dadurch so viele Ansässige gezwungen sind, sich eine neue Wohnung zu suchen. Für die normalen Mieten gibt es ja auch so ein paar Regelungen, die zwar nicht wirklich für Mietersicherheit sorgen, aber den ganzen Heuschrecken schon ein zu großer Dorn im Auge sind. Erst durch Extreme Modernisierungsumlagen hat man Hundertausende (Millionen?) von Leuten mit sozial verträglichen Mietverträgen aus ihrem Heim treiben können.




Mancko schrieb:


> Andere Ländere andere Sitten. In Australien ist es normal dass Du häufig die Wohnung wirst wechseln müssen. Kündigungsfristen sind kurz, Mietverträge häufig befristet. Zwingt halt jeden dazu frühzeitig im Leben sich Gedanken zu machen ob er sich nicht früher oder später dann doch ein Eigenheim kauft. Eigentumsquote dementsprechend deutlich höher als bei uns. Die Deutschen sind halt einfach nur bequem.



Die Deutschen leben nicht in einem Land, in dem man sich für eine mittlere fünfstellige Summe ein neues Haus auf ein Grundstück in ausreichender Nähe zu Arbeitsplätzen stellen kann?? Die Immobilienstruktur Australiens, aber auch weiten Teilen der USA, geht mit Verkehrs-, Lebens- und Landnutzungskonzepten einher, die im dichtbesiedelten Mitteleuropa schlichtweg nicht möglich sind.


----------



## DKK007 (9. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und genau das ist der Punkt. Ideen wie ein guter Brandschutz alleine durch FF stammen noch aus einer Zeit, da wäre in diesem Satz kein "passend" gewesen. Da hat man gearbeitet, was vor Ort nötig war und nicht, worauf man Bock hatte. ARBEIT gibt es z.B. auf dem Land bis heute genug, aber sie wird von Gastarbeitern erledigt, da es viel LOHN nur in der Stadt gibt. Das Ergebnis sind Lebensmodelle, die deutlich weniger Zeit für Ehrenamt lassen und private Freizeit frisst den Rest.



Ich meinte passend v.a. in Bezug zum Beruf, also was man gelernt/studiert hat. 
Das fehlt bei Hilfsarbeitern, die für Mindestlohn arbeiten aber eh.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. August 2020)

Ja, es "fehlt" bei denen. Und früher "fehlte" es eben bei allen. Wenn das Heu zu binden war, aber keine Pferde zu beschlagen, und du hattest Schmied gelernt, dann hast du Heu gebunden. Und wenn selbiges in Flammen aufgegangen ist, hast du als FF gelöscht. Heute pendelt der gelernte Einzelhandelskaufmann in die Stadt (um da bei Karstadt an der Kasse zu stehen) und wenn es brennt, brennts halt nieder, solange keine Berufsfeuerwehr in Reichweite ist. Das ist, überspitzt formuliert, die Entwicklung des Ehrenamtes in Deutschland. In der Stadt hat das nie eine große Rolle gespielt und mittlerweile leben nicht nur über 3/4 der Deutschen in Städten, sondern auch das Leben von mindestens der Hälfte, wenn nicht mehr, des Rests dreht sich um die Stadt. Das von lokaler Gemeinschaft geprägte Landleben ist auf breiter Front dem kapitalistischen Profitstreben gewichen.


----------



## Olstyle (10. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bitte was??? "nicht wenige" verdienen 3,9k??? Bitte guck dir mal die Statitiken an, ein derartiges Einkommen platziert einen an der Grenze zu den oberen 10% in Deutschland. Das ist schon reichlich wohlhabend.


Natürlich ist das wohlhabend.
Aber bei einem Land mit ~45Mio Erwerbstätigen sind halt auch 10% noch eine Menge von denen durchaus genug an einer Wohnung in der Hauptstadt interessiert sein können um solche Voraussetzungen bei der Vermietung erfüllt zu bekommen.
Was sich noch innerhalb von Tarifverträgen findet sehe ich jedenfalls nicht als unerhört an.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das von lokaler Gemeinschaft geprägte Landleben ist auf breiter Front dem kapitalistischen Profitstreben gewichen.



Wenn man es anders haben wollte, hätte man einfach nur das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen einführen müssen.

Während 3 Tagen Heu machen ist erst recht keine Zeit für irgendwelches Ehrenamt.


----------



## Mancko (11. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Da hatte der BGH aber jetzt erst entscheiden, dass der Vermieter bei einer Renovierung die Hälfte der Kosten tragen muss.
> Unrenovierte Wohnungen: BGH teilt Schoenheitsreparaturen
> 
> Zusätzlich hat der BGH 2015 entschieden, dass Mieter, die eine unrenovierte Wohnung beziehen, diese nicht auf eigene Kosten renovieren müssen. Sonst müssten sie die Wohnung im ungünstigsten Fall schöner zurückgeben, als sie sie selbst übernommen haben.
> ...




Und das juckt mich jetzt wie? Wenn 300 Leute meine Wohnung haben wollen, dann ist mir das gelinde gesagt egal. Irgendeiner von denen wird das in Kauf nehmen. Bedanken darf er sich dann beim Berliner Senat.



> Lässt du nebenbei gleich noch den Nazi raushängen und verbreitest deine billige AfD-Propaganda?



Das hat überhaupt nichts mit Nazi zu tun. Das sind einfach simpel die Fakten. 300 Leute wollen eine Wohnung und die Linken verschärfen das Problem noch denn von dem genannten Personenkreis wirst Du jetzt nicht gerade viele im Umland von Görlitz finden. Die tummeln sich alle schön in den Ballungszentren und somit wird der Kampf um knappen Wohnraum weiter angeheitzt. Kann man ja toll finden nur dann eben auch nicht jammern. Irgendeine Suppe muss Du dann halt auslöffeln.


----------



## Mancko (11. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meinst du damit den Preis heute bzw. kurz vor Mietendeckel oder den Preis vor 10-20 Jahren? Letzteres ist in meinen Augen bei weitem nicht der Fall und genau das ist doch der Grund, weswegen der Mietendeckel erlassen wurde: Weil die Immobilienkosten explodiert sind.


Dann muss man halt aufhören Geld zu drucken und mal anfangen zu bauen.



> Dass die explodierten Mieten zu den explodierten Kaufpreisen passen, hilft den Mietern ja nicht weiter. Die Eigentümer können mit fettem Gewinn verkaufen, aber die vor Ort Lebenden stehen auf der Straße.


Es gibt auch Eigentümer die einfach mal für die Altersvorsorge sich eine Wohnung gekauft haben zur Vermietung. Mit welchem Recht soll denen diese kaputt gemacht werden, damit irgendjemand anders besonders günstig wohnen kann, zumal hier ja noch nicht einmal nach Bedürftigkeit geprüft wird. Sprich im Zweifel ist der Mieter sogar mit mehr Einkommen gesegnet und kann sich die Bude allemal leisten aber dank Mietendeckel wohnt er dann nochmal extra günstig. So geht es ja wohl nicht.



> Einige mögen das Erträumen, aber der primäre Sinn ist erstmal nur die Bekämpfung des Gegenteils: Man will spekulative Investoren loswerden, die die Kosten haben explodieren lassen. Dafür ist der Deckel auch sehr gut geeignet. Wer an deren Stelle tritt, bleibt abzuwarten - ich glaube nicht, dass es extrem viele Sozialwohnungsanbieter sein werden (wenn auch deutlich mehr als jetzt), aber besser wird es für die Mieter auf alle Fälle.


Der Deckel wird nichts davon heilen. Solange die Nachfrage so exorbitant größer ist als das Angebot wird der Deckel allenfalls kurz bis mittelfristig Bestandsmietern helfen. Zuzüglern oder diejenigen die eine Wohnung wechseln müssen haben die A-Karte. Zudem wird das Ganze schön im schleichenden Prozess den Schwarzmarkt ordentlich anheizen und Schritt für Schritt Wohnungen dem Mietmarkt entziehen. Kleinvermieter tun sich das nicht auf Dauer an und werden verkaufen. Sprich die großen werden noch größer und es wird deutlich mehr ETWs und weniger Mietwohnungen geben.

Hätte ich heute eine ETW in Berlin würde ich da richtig kreativ werden um Zeit zu gewinnen durch z.B.

- Befristung
- Möblieren oder Teilmöblieren
- Weitere Serviceleistungen mit der Wohnung koppeln wie Internet, Pay-TV Abo, Strom  und anderen Dienstleistungen inklusive
- ggf. Ablösesummen aufrufen oder andere Arten von Handgeldern
- Bevorzugt an ausländische Expats vermieten. Die sind eh nur temporär da und froh wenn sie eine zentrale Wohnung haben. Die werden sich kaum mit dem deutschen Mietmarkt beschäftigen

Und wenn es mir irgendwann zu bunt wird, dann wird eben verkauft an gut verdienende Zuzügler die eine ETW haben wollen. Alternativ sind auch Clans die Geld waschen wollen vorzügliche Vermieter. Die werden sich für den Mietendeckel bestimmt interessieren. Gerade in Berlin gibt es von denen ja genug Kandidaten. 

So jetzt bin ich kreativ geworden um das Thema zu umgehen und wenn ich lange darauf rumdenke fallen mir noch allerlei andere Dinge und Konstrukte ein. Bloß eine neue Wohnung wurde dadurch bis jetzt immer noch nicht geschaffen.



> Die Deutschen leben nicht in einem Land, in dem man sich für eine mittlere fünfstellige Summe ein neues Haus auf ein Grundstück in ausreichender Nähe zu Arbeitsplätzen stellen kann?? Die Immobilienstruktur Australiens, aber auch weiten Teilen der USA, geht mit Verkehrs-, Lebens- und Landnutzungskonzepten einher, die im dichtbesiedelten Mitteleuropa schlichtweg nicht möglich sind.



Ich habe schon geschrieben, dass es auch in Deutschland kein Problem gibt. Nur in den Ballungszentren. Und dort ist es überall auf der Welt das gleiche. Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, London, Paris, Mailand, New York, LA usw.. Es kann ja wohl kaum die Rede davon sein, dass es da in Berlin so wahnsinnig teuer ist und schon gar nicht teurer als in anderen Metropolen dieser Welt. Von den günstigen Wohnraumkosten im Australischen Outback hat der Einwohner in Sydney nix. Der darf dort auch ordentlich in die Tasche greifen und hat keinen großen Schutz. Das macht Dir halt dann auch entsprechend Beine als junger Mensch dir einen Lebensplan zu überlegen.


----------



## Tengri86 (11. August 2020)

Wohnen. Mieten. Abzocken. - YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

Zumal selbst Leute mit Migrationshintergrund die hier geboren sind, diskriminiert und nicht bevorteilt werden. 
Diskriminierung auf dem Wohnungsmarkt: Laut Umfrage jeder Dritte mit Migrationshintergrund betroffen  | rbb24


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Jeder dritte mit Migrationshintergrund, aber jeder Mensch mit geringen Einkommen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Jeder dritte mit Migrationshintergrund, aber jeder Mensch mit geringen Einkommen.



Letzteres ist einfach Quatsch. Wer es nicht bezahlen kann, kann den Vertrag nicht erfüllen.
Porsche diskriminiert auch keine Geringverdiener, weil die keine günstigen Fahrzeuge bieten.


----------



## Threshold (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Porsche diskriminiert auch keine Geringverdiener, weil die keine günstigen Fahrzeuge bieten.



Porsche macht aber Kurzarbeitet, obwohl das nicht notwendig ist und so muss auch der Gering Verdiener dafür bezahlen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Porsche macht aber Kurzarbeitet, obwohl das nicht notwendig ist und so muss auch der Gering Verdiener dafür bezahlen.


Hat damit nichts zu tun und dient nur der Ablenkung.


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Und das juckt mich jetzt wie? Wenn 300 Leute meine Wohnung haben wollen, dann ist mir das gelinde gesagt egal. Irgendeiner von denen wird das in Kauf nehmen. Bedanken darf er sich dann beim Berliner Senat.


Sag doch gleich, dass dir Gesetze am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen, die deinen Profit auch nur minimal schmälern oder irgendwelche Pflichten auferlegen. Hauptsache ich ich ich und mein Profit sowie mal wieder gepflegt in Ekel-Alfred Manier über Linke und Ausländer schimpfen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hO-lA87PNMc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

ZDFzeit: Armes Deutschland, reiches Deutschland - ZDFmediathek


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Dann muss man halt aufhören Geld zu drucken und mal anfangen zu bauen.



Müsste man. Das "Man", dass das Geld druckt, ist aber die Bundesregierung, das "man", dass mal bauen müsste, sind Privatleute und das "man", das den Mietendeckel erlassen hat, ist die Stadt Berlin. Denn die anderen beiden "man" haben eben nichts zur Problemlösung beigetragen, im Gegenteil, und haben das auch weiterhin nicht vor, im Gegenteil, und da man als Regierung eines nicht-sozialistischen Bundeslandes weder Kontrolle über die EZB hat noch auf privatwirtschaftlichen Märkten aktiv werden darf (oder auch nur das Budget hätte, dass bei der fortgeschrittenen Inflation zu werden), blieb der Stadt eben keine andere Alternative, um ihre Bürger zu schützen.



> Es gibt auch Eigentümer die einfach mal für die Altersvorsorge sich eine Wohnung gekauft haben zur Vermietung. Mit welchem Recht soll denen diese kaputt gemacht werden, damit irgendjemand anders besonders günstig wohnen kann, zumal hier ja noch nicht einmal nach Bedürftigkeit geprüft wird. Sprich im Zweifel ist der Mieter sogar mit mehr Einkommen gesegnet und kann sich die Bude allemal leisten aber dank Mietendeckel wohnt er dann nochmal extra günstig. So geht es ja wohl nicht.



95% der Mieter dürften wohl weniger Geld als jemand haben, der sich in Berlin eine Wohnung kaufen kann. Ende der Diskussion. Und hier wird auch niemandem die Altersvorsorge kaputt gemacht, denn eine durchschnittliche, faire Miete sollte für diese vollkommen ausreichen. Dafür braucht man nicht zu wuchern.



> Der Deckel wird nichts davon heilen. Solange die Nachfrage so exorbitant größer ist als das Angebot wird der Deckel allenfalls kurz bis mittelfristig Bestandsmietern helfen.



Den Schutz von 1,7 Millionen Mieterhaushalten nennst du "nichts"???



> Zuzüglern oder diejenigen die eine Wohnung wechseln müssen haben die A-Karte.



Ja, aber nicht mehr, als ohne Mietendeckel. Tendentiell sogar etwas weniger, weil ein kleiner Teil der Spekulanten die Spekulationsobjekte auch einfach komplett leerstehen lässt - vergrault man solche Eigentümer zugunsten von Vermietern aus dem Immobilienmarkt (und dafür ist der Mietendeckel ein gutes Instrument, denn feste Mieten sind für Vermieter okay, Wohnungen deren Nutzwert nicht mehr steigen kann für Investoren aber uninteressant), sodass ein paar Wohnungen mehr zugänglich werden. Der wichtige Unterschied ist aber, dass ohne Spekulanten weitaus weniger Leute aus ihren Wohnungen vertrieben werden und so die Zahl der Wohnung-wechseln-Müsser dramatisch reduziert wurde. In einem Kuhkaff, dass erst seit kurzem boomt, wäre das vernachlässigbar, aber Berlin war schon vor Jahrzehnten eine Metropole und trotz absolut hoher Zuzüge, sind von der Mietenexplosion zum überwältigen Teil Ansässige betroffen. Der großen Mehrheit ist also sehr geholfen, wenn sie einfach nur in einem bestehenden Mietvertrag bleiben können. Das war das Ziel des Mietendeckels und auch wenn noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen, ist er der Struktur nach definitiv gut geeignet, dieses Ziel zu erreichen.



> Zudem wird das Ganze schön im schleichenden Prozess den Schwarzmarkt ordentlich anheizen



Wie darf ich mir einen Schwarzmarkt für Wohnungen vorstellen? Hat die ein komischer Typ an der Ecke unter seinem Mantel versteckt? Es gibt sowas wie rechtliche Kontrollmöglichkeiten und Mietwohnungen sind bekannt, wenn sie plötzlich nicht mehr offiziell vermietet werden, fällt das auf.



> Kleinvermieter tun sich das nicht auf Dauer an und werden verkaufen. Sprich die großen werden noch größer und es wird deutlich mehr ETWs und weniger Mietwohnungen geben.



Berlin hat der Entwicklung 20 Jahre zugesehen und fest steht eins: OHNE Mietdeckel wurden massiv Mietwohnungen von Großkonzernen aufgekauft, im gesamten Ostteil haben Kleinvermieter sowieso nie die entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Ob das mit Mietendeckel besser wird? Wird man sehen müssen. Aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es schlechter werden sollte. Gerade kleine, faire Vermieter haben die Luxussaniermasche selten durchgezogen und Bestandsmieten nicht über Gebühr erhöht. Für diese Art von erwünschtem Vermieter ändert sich also praktisch nichts. Wieso sollten die unter praktisch gleichen Bedingungen gehäuft verkaufen? Die Geschäftsgebahren der Großkonzerne, die gerade in Berlin massiv auf das Rausekeln alter Mieter gesetzt haben, wurden dagegen deutlich eingeschränkt. Also sollte deren Anteilswachstum/Interesse am Berliner Immobilienmarkt jetzt zurückgehen. Münchner, Hamburger, Frankfurter, etc. kann man jetzt schließlich leichter ausnehmen und das große Geld sucht immer großräumig den geringsten Widerstand.



> Hätte ich heute eine ETW in Berlin würde ich da richtig kreativ werden um Zeit zu gewinnen durch z.B.
> 
> - Befristung
> - Möblieren oder Teilmöblieren
> ...



Und glaubst du etwa, du bist mit deiner Kreativität ein einzigartiges Wunderkind? Bad News: Mit Ausnahme der illegalen Zwangskopplungen, Ablösesummen, etc. machen das die Vermieter in Berlin seit 10-15 Jahren schon so.



> Ich habe schon geschrieben, dass es auch in Deutschland kein Problem gibt.



Ich kann auch vieles schreiben, wenn der Tag lang wird. Aber nur weil sie niedergeschrieben wird, wird aus einer falschen Aussage keine richtige. Und die Behauptung, dass man in den typischen Wohnlagen Deutschlands für vergleichbare Summen, also z.B. 100k, eine USA/AUS-typische Bretterbude auf ein USA/AUS-typisches 100-200-300 m² Grundstück pflanzen kann, ist einfach falsch. Dafür kriegst du nicht mal die Abstellfläche eines Tiny Homes und bei den meisten Neubauten in den relevanten Gegenden kassiert der Architekt vermutlich schon mehr.



> Nur in den Ballungszentren.



Ach? Echt jetzt? Wovon reden wir noch mal? Lass mich mal in den Threadtitel gucken ...  "Berlin" ... . Ich glaube, "Berlin" ist ein "Ballungsraum", oder? Und als ich das letzte mal geguckt habe, hatte Reudnitz auch keinen Mietdeckel erlassen.



> Und dort ist es überall auf der Welt das gleiche. Sydney, Melbourne, Perth, London, Paris, Mailand, New York, LA usw.. Es kann ja wohl kaum die Rede davon sein, dass es da in Berlin so wahnsinnig teuer ist und schon gar nicht teurer als in anderen Metropolen dieser Welt.



Verglichen mit den lokalen Nettoeinkommen müssten Lagen in vergleichbarer Verkehrsentfernung* zumindest teurer als Melbourne, Perth, Mailand und Sydney sein. Bei den vielfach größeren Metropolregionen London, New York und LA stellt sich die Frage, wie man vergleichen will - natürlich gibt es ein einem größeren Ballungsraum mehr teure Wohnungen und der total überteuerte Bereich ist größer. Aber der Ring günstigeren Wohnraums halt auch. Desweiteren wäre selbst "anderen geht es noch schlechter" wohl keinen Grund, Millionen von eingesessenen Berlinern das Leben zu vermiesen. Dann lieber ein paar hundert Spekulanten.
An dieser Stelle die Anmerkung, dass man in Manhattan mittlerweile Gratis-Mietmonate raushandeln können soll, weil das praktisch nicht ertragbare Mietniveau in Zeiten der Home-Office-Entdeckung die Leute zu Millionen aus der Stadt treibt.


*: Gemessen in Fahrminuten. Natürlich bauen mitteleuropäische Städte kompakter; würde man die räumliche Entfernung von LAs Vororten auf Berlin übertrage, bekäme man in Brandenburg vermutlich Fuchs, Hase, einen Gutenachtgruß und ein sanierungsberüftiges Bauernhaus für 1 €. Aber versuch von da mal zu einem Arbeitsplatz in der Berliner Innenstadt und am gleichen Tag wieder zurück zu kommen. Aus der Liste von Städten dürfte von der Bau- und Verkehrsstruktur her nur Paris vergleichbar sein und da sollte jeweils auf halber Strecke zwischen Zentrum und Metropolrand Paris klar finanzierbarer sein.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Fass dich mal kürzer das liest keiner durch.


----------



## Poulton (11. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fass dich mal kürzer das liest keiner durch.


Lesefauler Offz...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. August 2020)

tl;dr: Der Mietendeckel vermießt Spekulanten das Geschäft, aber nicht ehrlichen Vermietern, weswegen er im Schnitt zu besseren Vermietern führt. Vor allem aber macht einige für Bestandsmieter besonder üble und für Deutsche Wohnen/Vonovia & Co unerlässliche Geschäftspraktiken komplett unmöglich und sichert so Bestandsmieter deutlich. Das ist ein großer Fortschritt, auch wenn dadurch erstmal keine neue Wohnungen entstehen, und war für das Land Berlin die einzige Möglichkeit, denn die echten Grundlagen des Problems sind Merkels Werk.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> tl;dr: Der Mietendeckel vermießt Spekulanten das Geschäft, aber nicht ehrlichen Vermietern, weswegen er im Schnitt zu besseren Vermietern führt. Vor allem aber macht einige für Bestandsmieter besonder üble und für Deutsche Wohnen/Vonovia & Co unerlässliche Geschäftspraktiken komplett unmöglich und sichert so Bestandsmieter deutlich. Das ist ein großer Fortschritt, auch wenn dadurch erstmal keine neue Wohnungen entstehen, und war für das Land Berlin die einzige Möglichkeit, denn die echten Grundlagen des Problems sind Merkels Werk.


Falsch. Der Mietendecken stört eher kleine Vermieter, weil das Risiko-Nutzen-Verhältnis schlechter wird.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Welches Risiko bei dieser Nachfrage nach Wohnraum?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Welches Risiko bei dieser Nachfrage nach Wohnraum?



Instandhaltungskosten und Mietnomaden z.B.


----------



## Sparanus (11. August 2020)

Deckt die Miete ab.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Deckt die Miete ab.



Nicht zwingend.
Zudem will man da auch eine Rendite haben. Ergo verkauft man eher, wenn sich das nicht mehr lohnt und dann kommen die Investoren und kaufen, weil bei denen die Verwaltungskosten pro Objekt geringer sind.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Instandhaltungskosten und Mietnomaden z.B.



Instandhaltungskosten sind von der Miete umfasst. 

Du kannst dir ja anschauen, an wen du vermietest. Die Zahl der Mietnomaden unter Rentnern sollte sich doch sehr in Grenzen halten. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Berlin hat der Entwicklung 20 Jahre zugesehen und fest steht eins: OHNE Mietdeckel wurden massiv Mietwohnungen von Großkonzernen aufgekauft, im gesamten Ostteil haben Kleinvermieter sowieso nie die entscheidende Rolle gespielt. Ob das mit Mietendeckel besser wird? Wird man sehen müssen. Aber ich sehe keinen Grund, warum es schlechter werden sollte. Gerade kleine, faire Vermieter haben die Luxussaniermasche selten durchgezogen und Bestandsmieten nicht über Gebühr erhöht. Für diese Art von erwünschtem Vermieter ändert sich also praktisch nichts. Wieso sollten die unter praktisch gleichen Bedingungen gehäuft verkaufen? Die Geschäftsgebahren der Großkonzerne, die gerade in Berlin massiv auf das Rausekeln alter Mieter gesetzt haben, wurden dagegen deutlich eingeschränkt. Also sollte deren Anteilswachstum/Interesse am Berliner Immobilienmarkt jetzt zurückgehen. Münchner, Hamburger, Frankfurter, etc. kann man jetzt schließlich leichter ausnehmen und das große Geld sucht immer großräumig den geringsten Widerstand.



Es fällt durchaus auf, das bei Wohnungsanzeigen, wo über Indexmieten o.ä. der Mietendeckel umgangen wird, oder man auf eine Rechtswidrigkeit des Mietendeckels pocht und versucht eine höhere Miete in den Mietvertrag zu schreiben, auffällig viele Investment-Gesellschaften mit einem Hr. MBA dahinter stecken.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Instandhaltungskosten sind von der Miete umfasst.
> 
> Du kannst dir ja anschauen, an wen du vermietest. Die Zahl der Mietnomaden unter Rentnern sollte sich doch sehr in Grenzen halten.


Wenn du da jemanden drinhocken hast, kannst du den nicht so einfach rauswerfen.
Man muss aber weiterhin für Kosten der Wohnung aufkommen. --> Verlust.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Wenn du da jemanden drinhocken hast, kannst du den nicht so einfach rauswerfen.
> Man muss aber weiterhin für Kosten der Wohnung aufkommen. --> Verlust.



Welche Kosten hatte denn die Wohnung, die nicht direkt über Miete und Nebenkosten abgedeckt werden?


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. August 2020)

Instandhaltungskosten, wenn z.B. die Heizungsanlage ausgetauscht werden muss. Sind dann gleich mal über 10000€, die jetzt fällig werden und nicht einfach dem Mieter in Rechnung gestellt werden können.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Sind dann gleich mal über 10000€, die jetzt fällig werden und nicht einfach dem Mieter in Rechnung gestellt werden können.



Die stellst du dem Mieter auch nicht in Rechnung. Was sind das für Deppen, die das machen?
Ich habe auch ein Haus vermietet und wenn was darin kaputt geht, wird das instand gesetzt, unabhängig von der Miete. Die ändert sich ja nicht.
Und das letzte, was defekt war, war die Abwasserleitung, weil die Mieter Reste über das Waschbecken entsorgen wollten, was aber angesichts des kleinen Rohrs schließlich zur Verstopfung geführt hat.
Das wurde instand gesetzt und gut. Und auf die Mieter irgendwas abgewälzt hab ich auch nicht. Gehört sich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, sind Deppen, die sowas machen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (12. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die stellst du dem Mieter auch nicht in Rechnung. Was sind das für Deppen, die das machen?
> Ich habe auch ein Haus vermietet und wenn was darin kaputt geht, wird das instand gesetzt, unabhängig von der Miete. Die ändert sich ja nicht.
> Und das letzte, was defekt war, war die Abwasserleitung, weil die Mieter Reste über das Waschbecken entsorgen wollten, was aber angesichts des kleinen Rohrs schließlich zur Verstopfung geführt hat.
> Das wurde instand gesetzt und gut. Und auf die Mieter irgendwas abgewälzt hab ich auch nicht. Gehört sich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, sind Deppen, die sowas machen.



Man braucht dazu aber Rücklagen. Ist die Miete zu gering (man darf ja nicht höher) kann man diese nicht aufbauen. Dann hat man ein enormes Risiko.
Zudem: Wenn der Mieter die Wasserleitung durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch verstopft hat, kannst du ihm das in Rechnung stellen. Müllentsorgung über die Abwasserleitung ist nicht normal.


----------



## Threshold (12. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Man braucht dazu aber Rücklagen. Ist die Miete zu gering (man darf ja nicht höher) kann man diese nicht aufbauen. Dann hat man ein enormes Risiko.
> Zudem: Wenn der Mieter die Wasserleitung durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch verstopft hat, kannst du ihm das in Rechnung stellen. Müllentsorgung über die Abwasserleitung ist nicht normal.



Rücklagen? Die Miete ist die Rücklage. Ich vermiete doch nicht um damit steinreich zu werden. Und das Haus ist halt alt. Da kann es mal passieren, das was nicht mehr i.O. ist.
Und die Mieter haben ja nicht mit Absicht die Abwasserleitung verstopft. Die haben das vermutlich schon immer so gemacht und bei dem alten Haus hat die Leitung halt irgendwann die Grätsche gemacht.
Das wurde gereinigt und ich hab ihnen erklärt, wenn sie etwas entsorgen wollen, sollen sie das übers Klo machen, da du da mehr Durchmesser hast.
Letztens hab ich einen neuen Kühlschrank eingebaut. Der alte war halt schon alt und nicht mehr zeitgemäß -- Energieverbrauch.
Die Heizung wird 1x pro Jahr gewartet. Aufkommende Defekte werden so rechtzeitig erkannt und beseitigt. 
Hohe Kosten habe ich bei dem Haus halt nicht, weil ich mich rechtzeitig drum kümmere und ich mich mit meinen Mietern auch ab und zu mal unterhalte.
Es ist eben ein Unterschied, ob man einen privaten Vermieter hat oder bei einer Wohnungsbaugesellschaft eine Nummer ist.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die stellst du dem Mieter auch nicht in Rechnung. Was sind das für Deppen, die das machen?
> Ich habe auch ein Haus vermietet und wenn was darin kaputt geht, wird das instand gesetzt, unabhängig von der Miete. Die ändert sich ja nicht.
> Und das letzte, was defekt war, war die Abwasserleitung, weil die Mieter Reste über das Waschbecken entsorgen wollten, was aber angesichts des kleinen Rohrs schließlich zur Verstopfung geführt hat.
> Das wurde instand gesetzt und gut. Und auf die Mieter irgendwas abgewälzt hab ich auch nicht. Gehört sich auch nicht. Wie gesagt, sind Deppen, die sowas machen.



Die Rücklagen für solche Fälle werden im Voraus über die Miete kassiert und gebildet werden. Wenn der Schaden also nicht gerade kurz nach Beginn der Vermietung eintritt, dann wurde die Behebung den Mietern also schon lange vorher in Rechnung gestellt. (Instandhaltungsrücklage) Das ist auch alles gesetztlich geregelt, weil derartige Rücklagen eben nicht als Privatvermögen des Eigentümers gelten, sondern als Betriebskosten der Mietsache, also zweckgebunden verwaltet werden müssen und im Gegenzug nicht als zu versteuerndes Einkommen zählen. 

Da zusätzlich auch Moderniesierungen auf die Mieter umgelegt werden können (dann als Mieterhöhung in nahezu unbegrenztem Umfang, in Berlin gab es 100% und mehr, - wenn kein Deckel das allgemein verhindert), gibt es außer der persönlich aufgewendeten Zeit des Vermieters tatsächlich keine Kosten, die nicht zu 100% vom Mieter getragen werden. Und selbst diesen Posten kann der Eigentümer an Dienstleister abgeben und als Kosten in die Mietkalkulation mit einfließen lassen. Am Ende ist die Immobilie nichts weiter als gebundenes Kapital, dass ggf. auch an Wert verlieren kann (in der Regel aber zunehmend an Wert gewinnt), aber regelmäßig mehr oder minder großen Profit abwirft. Aber es gibt für den Eigentümer keine Kosten und, solange die Versicherung entsprechend ausgestaltet ist, dass außergewöhnliche Schäden übernommen werden, auch kein Risiko. Das schlimmste, was passieren kann, sind halt 0 Einnahmen, wenn ein Mieter in Privatinsolvenz geht und für ein paar Monate wohnt, ohne je dafür bezahlen zu können. Aber unliebsame Neumieter kann man auch innerhalb der üblichen Kaution von drei Monatsmieten loswerden, da müsste derjenige also schon mutwillig Zerstörung anrichten und dann erfolgreich von dieser Straftat türmen, damit insgesamt ein Verlust entsteht. (Aber das Risiko von Schaden durch Kriminelle hat man halt bei jedem Besitz. Nur wer nichts hat, ist davor sicher, dass ihm was kaputt gemacht wird.)

Das heißt jetzt nicht unbedingt, dass alle Vermieter auf der faulen Haut liegen und gar nichts für ihr Geld tun. Man KANN sich auch wesentlich mehr um die Immobilie und deren Bewohner kümmern. MUSS man aber eben nicht und es sind ja gerade diejenigen, die sich einen Dreck um Mieter kümmern, gegen die sich der Mietendeckel richtet. Ein kleiner, anständiger Privatvermieter wird schon alleine deswegen praktisch nicht betroffen sein, weil er die Mieten nicht über Gebühr erhöht und in aller Regel sogar froh ist, wenn er einmal eine angenehme Hausgemeinschaft beisammen hat, sodass dann über Jahre die gleichen Mietverträge bestehen. Und umgekehrt wissen auch die Mieter, was sie an so einem Vermieter haben.


----------



## Threshold (13. August 2020)

Die Miete ist seit dem die Immobilie vermietet wird -- das sind jetzt 14 Jahre -- immer gleich geblieben. Also, das, was zu Anfang an Miete bezahlt wurde, wird auch heute noch bezahlt.
In der Zeit hab ich das Badezimmer ausgebaut, ein zweites Badezimmer im Obergeschoss eingebaut, die Fenster erneuert, die Elektrik überarbeitet, eine Gasheizung eingebaut, eine Terrasse angelegt und Parkplätze für zwei Fahrzeuge geschaffen.
Natürlich könnte ich theoretisch die Miete erhöhen um die Kosten wieder reinzuholen aber ich kriege die Kosten ja wieder rein, weil ich Miete bekomme. 
Mir reicht das so, die Mieter freuen sich, weil sie günstig wohnen können und ich hab kein leerstehendes Haus an der Backe.
Und was meine Kinder irgendwann mit dem ganzen Zeugs machen, wenn sie es erben, ist mir reichlich egal -- bin ja dann tot.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. August 2020)

Das ist eine sehr löbliche Form von Mietgestaltung. "Ausbau" von Badezimmern müsste man sich im Detail angucken (ein zusätzliches Bad und dafür ein anderes Zimmer weniger ist nicht für jeden ein Mehrwert, ein neu eingerichtetes statt einem alten Bad nicht immer ein Funktionsgewinn) und Fenster sowie Elektrik auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten gilt, je nach Alter und resultierenden Vorteilen, auch manchmal nur als Modernisierung. Ähnliches gilt, wenn die Gasheizung nur eine andere Zentralheizung ersetzt hat (und keine Öfen o.ä.). Aber spätestens bei der Terrasse und den Parkplätzen handelt es sich ganz klar um Modernisierungs/Verbesserungsmaßnahmen, der Kosten nach geltendem Recht als Aufschlag auf die Miete umgelegt werden können und viele Vermieter hätten das auch bei den vorangegangenen Posten versucht beziehungsweise durch leichte Änderungen problemlos rechtfertigen können. (Alte, nicht mehr wirklich dichte/isolierende Fenster durch neue auf ähnlichem Stand ersetzen: "Instandhaltung", von den Rücklagen zu zahlen. 10% draufgelegt, damit die neuen Fenster mehr Licht reinlassen/sich anders öffnen lassen/Wärmestrahlung abhalten/eine deutlich bessere Wärmedämmung bieten und schon ist es eine "Modernisierung", die zu 100% der Mieter trägt). Davon unabhängig darf die Miete selbst (vor Umlagen) in regelmäßigen Abständen an das ortsübliche Niveau angepasst werden.

Vernünftige Vermieter missbrauchen diese Instrumente nicht, gute Vermieter erhöhen gar nicht, sondern lassen Wohnung und Vertrag wie sie sind und sehr gute Vermieter erhöhen nicht nur nicht, sondern bauen trotzdem aus und bieten damit dem Mieter am Ende mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Aber das sind eben die kleinen, netten privaten, die eben auch nicht vom Mietendeckel betroffen werden. Das Gegenbeispiel sind Investoren, allen voran Wonovia/Deutsche Wohnen: Alte Mietverträge binnen weniger Jahre auf die ortsübliche Nettomiete pushen, also alle drei Jahre 20% anheben und dann oben drauf noch energetisch und gleichzeitig Luxussanieren, sodass teilweise 100 bis 150% Umlagen noch on top kamen, während die Mieter teilweise jahrelang auf einer Baustelle lebten. Mit solchen Methoden wurden gerade in Ostberlin, wo es naturgemäß eine ganze Menge sehr günstiger Altverträge gab, Mieter zu tausenden aus ihren Wohnungen geekelt und die Neuvermietung im Anschluss Faktor 3-4-5-6 über der Vormiete angesetzt. Dagegen richtet sich der Mietspiegel.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich könnte ich theoretisch die Miete erhöhen um die Kosten wieder reinzuholen aber ich kriege die Kosten ja wieder rein, weil ich Miete bekomme.
> Mir reicht das so, die Mieter freuen sich, weil sie günstig wohnen können und ich hab kein leerstehendes Haus an der Backe.
> Und was meine Kinder irgendwann mit dem ganzen Zeugs machen, wenn sie es erben, ist mir reichlich egal -- bin ja dann tot.



Ach, ein Menschenfreund ?

Oder bist du ein Kommunist?


----------



## Poulton (15. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Zudem: Wenn der Mieter die Wasserleitung durch unsachgemäßen Gebrauch verstopft hat, kannst du ihm das in Rechnung stellen. Müllentsorgung über die Abwasserleitung ist nicht normal.


Wenn jemand mit Vorsatz bzw. mutwillig etwas zerstört oder unbrauchbar macht, kann er sich Schadensersatzpflichtig machen. Das hat dann rein gar nichts mit Miete und dergleichen mehr zu tun.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. August 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wenn jemand mit Vorsatz bzw. mutwillig etwas zerstört oder unbrauchbar macht, kann er sich Schadensersatzpflichtig machen. Das hat dann rein gar nichts mit Miete und dergleichen mehr zu tun.



Ist da aber ebenso vorhanden. Wer in einer Mietwohnung etwas mutwillig zerstört muss auch hier für den Schaden aufkommen.


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr löbliche Form von Mietgestaltung. "Ausbau" von Badezimmern müsste man sich im Detail angucken (ein zusätzliches Bad und dafür ein anderes Zimmer weniger ist nicht für jeden ein Mehrwert, ein neu eingerichtetes statt einem alten Bad nicht immer ein Funktionsgewinn) und Fenster sowie Elektrik auf dem aktuellen Stand zu halten gilt, je nach Alter und resultierenden Vorteilen, auch manchmal nur als Modernisierung.



Der Dachboden wurde ausgebaut. Aus dem ungenutztem Dachboden wurde ein Badezimmer und ein Schlafzimmer, inklusive Fenster im Dach, die zuvor nicht da waren. Und weil man das Dach eh offen hatte, wurde gleich alles isoliert. Ich hab natürlich die alten Dachziegel wieder verwendet, da sie ja nicht kaputt waren., Dazu wurde der Sicherungskasten erweitert, da das Badezimmer eine ordentliche Absicherung braucht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ähnliches gilt, wenn die Gasheizung nur eine andere Zentralheizung ersetzt hat (und keine Öfen o.ä.).



Das Haus ist über 100 Jahre alt. Die alte Ölheizung war aus den 50er oder so -- weiß ich nicht mehr genau. die wurde entfernt und gegen eine moderne Gasheizung ausgetauscht. Ich musste damals noch zusätzlich eine feuerfeste Umkleidung für das Abgasrohr einbauen -- nachträglich, weil dem Schornsteinfeger plötzlich einfiel, dass es ja neue Bestimmungen gab. Mein Nachbar, der ein Jahr zuvor auf Gasheizung umgestellt hatte, musste das nicht, auch nicht nachträglich. 
Mal wieder bürokratische Willkür in meinen Augen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber spätestens bei der Terrasse und den Parkplätzen handelt es sich ganz klar um Modernisierungs/Verbesserungsmaßnahmen, der Kosten nach geltendem Recht als Aufschlag auf die Miete umgelegt werden können und viele Vermieter hätten das auch bei den vorangegangenen Posten versucht beziehungsweise durch leichte Änderungen problemlos rechtfertigen können.



Ach, so extrem war das jetzt nicht. Ich hab Rasen entfernt und gegen Steinplatten ausgetauscht -- fertig war die Terrasse. 
Und die Parkplätze waren auch nicht anders angelegt. Man muss eben damit rechnen, dass wenn einer das Haus nutzen will, er vermutlich auch ein Fahrzeug haben wird und das kann ja nicht an der Straße stehen. Daher -- etwas Rasen entfernt, Platten hin und fertig war der Parkplatz. Hat nur Arbeitszeit gekostet.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Alte, nicht mehr wirklich dichte/isolierende Fenster durch neue auf ähnlichem Stand ersetzen: "Instandhaltung", von den Rücklagen zu zahlen. 10% draufgelegt, damit die neuen Fenster mehr Licht reinlassen/sich anders öffnen lassen/Wärmestrahlung abhalten/eine deutlich bessere Wärmedämmung bieten und schon ist es eine "Modernisierung", die zu 100% der Mieter trägt). Davon unabhängig darf die Miete selbst (vor Umlagen) in regelmäßigen Abständen an das ortsübliche Niveau angepasst werden.



die Fenster waren halt fertig. Frag mich nicht, wie alt die waren. Einfachverglasung und so.
Hab dann neue Doppelverglasung eingebaut und im Zuge dessen dann auch gleich den Boden erneuert und die Wände behandelt. Also Estrich und Konsorten.
Das war auch wichtig, damit sich durch die neue Verglasung kein Schimmel bildet. 
Und bis heute ist das Haus komplett schimmelfrei. Da bin ich echt stolz drauf.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vernünftige Vermieter missbrauchen diese Instrumente nicht, gute Vermieter erhöhen gar nicht, sondern lassen Wohnung und Vertrag wie sie sind und sehr gute Vermieter erhöhen nicht nur nicht, sondern bauen trotzdem aus und bieten damit dem Mieter am Ende mehr fürs gleiche Geld. Aber das sind eben die kleinen, netten privaten, die eben auch nicht vom Mietendeckel betroffen werden. Das Gegenbeispiel sind Investoren, allen voran Wonovia/Deutsche Wohnen: Alte Mietverträge binnen weniger Jahre auf die ortsübliche Nettomiete pushen, also alle drei Jahre 20% anheben und dann oben drauf noch energetisch und gleichzeitig Luxussanieren, sodass teilweise 100 bis 150% Umlagen noch on top kamen, während die Mieter teilweise jahrelang auf einer Baustelle lebten. Mit solchen Methoden wurden gerade in Ostberlin, wo es naturgemäß eine ganze Menge sehr günstiger Altverträge gab, Mieter zu tausenden aus ihren Wohnungen geekelt und die Neuvermietung im Anschluss Faktor 3-4-5-6 über der Vormiete angesetzt. Dagegen richtet sich der Mietspiegel.



Genau das wollte ich auch zum Ausdruck bringen. Der kleine Privatvermieter, der ein oder zwei Häuser hat, ist immer darauf bedacht, dass es dem Haus und den Leuten, die drin wohnen, gut geht. Der versucht nicht den letzten Cent herauszupressen. Schlimm sind die, die nur den Profit im Auge haben und dabei alles andere ignorieren.

In dem Haus lebten früher meine Großeltern. Als die gestorben sind, hat mein Vater mir das Haus samt Grundstück überschrieben. Ich bin dann erst mal ran gegangen und hab alles raus gerissen, was Murks war und eben alles modernisiert. 
Natürlich macht das eine Menge aus, wenn man alles in Eigenregie machen kann. Dazu hab ich genug Bekannte und Freunde, die Maurer, Elektriker, Dachdecker, Zimmermann, usw. sind, die mir da unter die Arme greifen können. Mein Haus hab ich auch selbst gebaut.
Der nächste Schritt wird Photovoltaik sein. Dazu muss ich aber noch etwas sparen, da ich gleich alle Häuser damit ausstatten will.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Ist da aber ebenso vorhanden. Wer in einer Mietwohnung etwas mutwillig zerstört muss auch hier für den Schaden aufkommen.



Da gab es doch keinen Vorsatz. Die Mieter wussten das halt nicht oder kannten sich nicht aus oder waren es eben so gewohnt. 
Das waren ganz nette Leute aus Portugal, die nach Deutschland gekommen sind, weil sie in ihrem Heimatland keine Chance mehr sahen.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Threshold;10421548
Da gab es doch keinen Vorsatz. Die Mieter wussten das halt nicht oder kannten sich nicht aus oder waren es eben so gewohnt. 
Das waren ganz nette Leute aus Portugal schrieb:
			
		

> Dann halte dir die Mieter mal warm.
> 
> Berufsbedingt habe ich es jeden Tag mit Mietern zu tun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Threshold (15. August 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann halte dir die Mieter mal warm.



Die Portugiesen sind schon weg. Die haben sich ein Haus gekauft.
Die neuen Mieter sind auch sehr nett. Haben ein Kind.


----------



## Adi1 (15. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Portugiesen sind schon weg. Die haben sich ein Haus gekauft..



Sicher,
man nennt das "Entmieten".


----------



## Tengri86 (15. August 2020)

Wutsache: Miete - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Mancko (15. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Welche Kosten hatte denn die Wohnung, die nicht direkt über Miete und Nebenkosten abgedeckt werden?



Ganz platt zum Beispiel die Finanzierungskosten und Instandhaltungsrücklagen. Private Kleinvermieter die nicht geerbt haben kaufen in der Regel eine oder Zwei Wohnungen zur Altersvorsorge. In den seltensten Fällen bezahlen die das Ganze direkt Cash. In aller Regel laufen da langfristige Kredite. Die müssen bedient werden sowohl von der Tilgung wie auch Zinsleistung. Sprich neben typischen Rücklagen für Instandhaltung und Modernisierung schonmal ein ordentlicher Kostenblock. Ich frage mich ja wie man der Meinung sein kann, dass durch einen pauschalen Mietendeckel das alles abgedeckt sein soll. Das Ganze ist doch viel zu individuell und hängt vom Kaufpreis, der Finanzierung und allen möglichen Parametern ab. Und  am Ende müssen auch da 2 bis 4% Rendite stehen damit nach Inflation überhaupt was von der Altersvorsorge da ist.

Wir werden ja sehen was passiert. Wenn das Teil kassiert wird, dann wird es richtig ungemütlich für Mieter und zwar kurzfristig denn dann brechen da alle Dämme. Sollte das Szenario eintreten wäre es besser früher als später. Die sonst enormen Rückforderungen wird kaum einer zurückgelegt haben und vor allem wackelt dann wenn es ganz blöd läuft auch noch der Mietspiegel. Dieser ist nur dann qualifiziert wenn er freie übliche Marktmieten abbildet. Wenn das Teil dann auch noch kippt dann geht es richtig rund.

Und wenn es nicht kassiert wird, dann wird es wie in Stockholm und anderswo einen lanfristigen schleichenden Prozess geben insbesondere mit deutlich mehr ETWs. So schnell kann Berlin dann gar nicht neue Mietwohnungen bauen wie andere zu Eigentum werden zzgl. derer die dann noch aus der Sozialbindung heraus fallen. Das wird dann lustig. Bin mal gespannt wie der Normalo dann noch eine Wohnung bekommen will. Da ist das heute zugegeben bereits schwierige Umfeld geradezu ein Ponnyhof. Da kann man eigentlich nur hoffen nicht umziehen zu müssen oder das die Wohnung nicht verkauft wird.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2020)

Man könnte dem privaten Vermieter der für die Altersversorge gekauft hat auch sagen:

Du hast in eine Blase investiert, du hast einfach Pech.

Wer ziemlich früh investiert hat bevor das ganze zur Blase wurde wird diese Probleme ja auch nicht haben.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte dem privaten Vermieter der für die Altersversorge gekauft hat auch sagen:
> 
> Du hast in eine Blase investiert, du hast einfach Pech.
> 
> Wer ziemlich früh investiert hat bevor das ganze zur Blase wurde wird diese Probleme ja auch nicht haben.


Kann man, aber dann wird weniger vermietet und es gibt mehr Eigentumswohnungen.


----------



## Mancko (15. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man könnte dem privaten Vermieter der für die Altersversorge gekauft hat auch sagen:
> 
> Du hast in eine Blase investiert, du hast einfach Pech.
> 
> Wer ziemlich früh investiert hat bevor das ganze zur Blase wurde wird diese Probleme ja auch nicht haben.



Eine Blase ist wenn von sich aus die Preise sinken z.B. durch wirtschaftlichen Absturz, Arbeitslosigkeit etc. aber nicht wenn durch Rücksichtsloses politische Enteignungseingriffe der Kleinvermieter ins Minus rutscht oder maximal noch das Teil irgendwie halten kann. 

Mit Deiner Argumentation könnte ich auch dem Mieter sagen er hat Pech gehabt weil er eben nicht rechtzeitig selber vorgesorgt hat oder er eben zu viel Wohnraum beansprucht in vor allem zu zentraler Lage. Auch das ist legitim. Er kann sich ja verkleinern und ansonsten muss er wenn es nicht reicht halt Wohngeld beantragen. Dafür gibt es dieses. Da wird natürlich konsequenter Weise geprüft ob der Flächenbedarf, Lage, Ausstattung etc. angemessen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (15. August 2020)

Was bist du denn für ein Troll?
Denkst dir einfach mal eine eigene Definition für eine Blase aus.

Blase:
Marktpreis weit über Wert


----------



## DJKuhpisse (15. August 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was bist du denn für ein Troll?
> 
> *Marktpreis* weit über Wert



Der ist aber beim Mietendecken nicht mehr vorhanden.
Die Preise werden künstlich verzerrt.


----------



## Mancko (16. August 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Der ist aber beim Mietendecken nicht mehr vorhanden.
> Die Preise werden künstlich verzerrt.



Exakt. Was im übrigen eine echte Gefahr für den Mietspiegel darstellt. Deswegen muss Karlsruhe das Thema auch unbedingt zeitnah klarstellen weil ansonsten dieser droht zu fallen und dann in der Folge da alle Dämme brechen.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2020)

Der Mietspiegel ist seinen Namen nicht mehr wert, als noch unter Kohl 1990 (zusammen mit der Abschaffung des Wohnungsgemeinnützigkeitgesetz), Bestandsmieten komplett aus der Berechnung entfernt wurden. Jetzt hat man dieses Feigenblatt drin, dass nur noch die Mieten der letzten 6 Jahre berücksichtigt werden, die in dem Zeitraum entweder erhöht oder neu abgeschlossen wurden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. August 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Dachboden wurde ausgebaut. Aus dem ungenutztem Dachboden wurde ein Badezimmer und ein Schlafzimmer, inklusive Fenster im Dach, die zuvor nicht da waren. Und weil man das Dach eh offen hatte, wurde gleich alles isoliert. Ich hab natürlich die alten Dachziegel wieder verwendet, da sie ja nicht kaputt waren., Dazu wurde der Sicherungskasten erweitert, da das Badezimmer eine ordentliche Absicherung braucht.



Also hast du die Wohnfläche deutlich erweitert und die zusätzlichen Zimmer innerhalb des bestehenden Mietvertrages gratis zur Verfügung gestellt? Das war dann verdammt nobel. Die gängige Praxis in Großstädten ist: Wäscheboden, der bislang allen Mietern zugänglich war, aber nicht in den Mietverträgen aufgelistet wird, schließen und dann zu einer (oder zwei) weiteren Wohnung ausbauen, die als getrennte Einheit an neue Mieter vermieter wird. Bei einem typischen Haus mit 4 Etagen plus Dachgeschoss bedeutet das also, dass nach dem Ausbau 25% mehr Parteien im Haus wohnen und dementsprechend auch die Gesamtmiete um 25% höher ausfällt. Ein entsrechendes Beispiel in einem Haus, das als ganzes vermietet wird und in dem man die zusätzlichen Räume nicht einfach als weitere Wohnung abgrenzen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich vermute, dass man hier den bestehenden Mietern die zusätzliche Fläche in den Mietvertrag schreiben und entsprechend die Miete erhöhen könnte.



> Das Haus ist über 100 Jahre alt. Die alte Ölheizung war aus den 50er oder so -- weiß ich nicht mehr genau. die wurde entfernt und gegen eine moderne Gasheizung ausgetauscht. Ich musste damals noch zusätzlich eine feuerfeste Umkleidung für das Abgasrohr einbauen -- nachträglich, weil dem Schornsteinfeger plötzlich einfiel, dass es ja neue Bestimmungen gab. Mein Nachbar, der ein Jahr zuvor auf Gasheizung umgestellt hatte, musste das nicht, auch nicht nachträglich.
> Mal wieder bürokratische Willkür in meinen Augen.



Das ist bei Immobilien leider Gang und Gäbe: Sicherheitsnormen werden ständig verbessert, aber niemand ist zur Nachrüstung verpflichtet. Wer vor dem Stichtag fertig ist, darf den als unsicher definierten Zustand teilweise Jahrzehnte lang weiterbetreiben. Vor allem bei der Verkabelung im Altbau eine echte Zumutung. Bei mir ist der Herdanschluss zum Beispiel allen ernstes mit 4× 1,25 mm Äderchen verlegt, die mit 1x Masse und 3x Phase beschaltet sind. 3x die gleiche Phase wohlgemerkt (eine weitere gibt es in der Wohnung gar nicht), also kein Drehstrom, sodass also der gesamte Rückstrom durch ein einziges Äderchen müsste. Zum Glück wollte ich eh einen Gasherd und habe da nur den Backofen dranhängen, aber ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich in der Wand statt in der Röhre schmoren können - mit etwas, dass in jedem Neubau unter Strafe verboten ist, aber scheinbar in Altbauten weiter als Herdanschluss verkauft werden darf.



> Ach, so extrem war das jetzt nicht. Ich hab Rasen entfernt und gegen Steinplatten ausgetauscht -- fertig war die Terrasse.
> Und die Parkplätze waren auch nicht anders angelegt. Man muss eben damit rechnen, dass wenn einer das Haus nutzen will, er vermutlich auch ein Fahrzeug haben wird und das kann ja nicht an der Straße stehen. Daher -- etwas Rasen entfernt, Platten hin und fertig war der Parkplatz. Hat nur Arbeitszeit gekostet.



Nagut: Ohne geeigenten Untergrund und vermutlich ohne Baugenehmigung für diese Bodenversiegelung, hättest du es auch besser nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit mit den Mietern angelegt  . Aber die typischen Spekulanten in Berlin hätten bei dieser "Modernisierung" vermutlich nicht nur die gesamten Kosten für den Aufwand umgelegt, sondern auch gleich noch die Grundmiete wegen der Aufwertung um 50-100 € angehoben.



> die Fenster waren halt fertig. Frag mich nicht, wie alt die waren. Einfachverglasung und so.
> Hab dann neue Doppelverglasung eingebaut und im Zuge dessen dann auch gleich den Boden erneuert und die Wände behandelt. Also Estrich und Konsorten.
> Das war auch wichtig, damit sich durch die neue Verglasung kein Schimmel bildet.
> Und bis heute ist das Haus komplett schimmelfrei. Da bin ich echt stolz drauf.



Klar ist das eine wichtige Instandhaltungsmaßnahme und gut, dass du es gemacht hast. Aber wärst du kein "netter Vermieter", sondern ein "rendite orientierter Investor", dann hättest du noch gewartet, bis der Putz an der Fassade neugemacht werden muss, hättest bei dieser Gelegenheit eine Außenisolierung angebracht und für diese "energetische Sanierung" nicht nur massig Subventionen abkassiert (die Gasheizung zähl auch dazu), sondern auch noch die gesamten verbleibenden Kosten auf die Mieter abgewälzt. Wie gesagt: In Berlin ist das eine gänige Methode, um Mieter mit günstigen Altverträgen loszuwerden. Anstatt nur die Fassade zu erneuern, was "Instandsetzung" wäre und von den bestehenden Rücklagen/aus der Tasche des Vermieters zu finanzieren, verbessert man die Wärmedämmung ein Bisschen, was kaum mehr kostet (Gerüst und Neuverputzung bleiben 1:1 der gleiche Aufwand und für die Dämmung selbst kriegt man soviel Steuergelder geschenkt, dass die Styroporplatten vermutlich schon einen negativen Preis haben), es einem aber ermöglicht, die gesamte Rechnung auf die Mieter umzulegen. Und wenn die es sich dann nicht mehr leisten könnten, grinst der Investor breit, fordert sie auf in 3 Monaten weg zu sein und vermietet die Bude dann zum dreifachen Preis neu.




Mancko schrieb:


> Ganz platt zum Beispiel die Finanzierungskosten und Instandhaltungsrücklagen.



Zum Drölftausendsmal: Instandhaltungsrücklagen sind sehr wohl in der Miete enthalten.
Und "Finanzierungskosten" sind keine Kosten der Wohnung. Das ist nichts weiter als der Kaufpreis für Eigentum. Wieso sollten die Mieter den Kauf der Immobilie bezahlen, wenn die hinterher dem Vermieter gehört??



> Ich frage mich ja wie man der Meinung sein kann, dass durch einen pauschalen Mietendeckel das alles abgedeckt sein soll. Das Ganze ist doch viel zu individuell und hängt vom Kaufpreis, der Finanzierung und allen möglichen Parametern ab. Und  am Ende müssen auch da 2 bis 4% Rendite stehen damit nach Inflation überhaupt was von der Altersvorsorge da ist.



Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Weißt du, was die Mieter, von denen du hier gerade verlangst, dass sie die gesamte Immobilie bezahlen und dann dem Vermieter als Geschenk überlassen, dafür für eine Altersvorsorge haben? Eben. Keine. Wer etwas vermieten will, der muss erstmal etwas haben, dass er vermieten kann. Wer etwas vermietet, dass er gar nicht hat, und deswegen Unkosten tragen muss, sollte sich vielliecht vorher überlegen, wie ER dieses Geld ranschafft. Ggf. kann er es aus seinem Gewinn finanzieren, aber es ist garantiert nicht Sinn des Mieterschutzes, dass die Mieter ihm darüber hinaus noch mehr geben müssen.



> Wir werden ja sehen was passiert. Wenn das Teil kassiert wird, dann wird es richtig ungemütlich für Mieter und zwar kurzfristig denn dann brechen da alle Dämme.



Also deiner Vorstellung nach wohnen ja sowieso nur noch absolute Vollidioten zur Miete. Alle anderen kaufen mit 0 € eigenem Geld eine Immobilie, saugen die Tilgungsraten, alle Unkosten und auch noch etwas für Privatvermögen aus den Mietern raus und erhalten so ohne auch den kleinsten persönlichen Einsatz ein hübsches Auskommen.


----------



## Threshold (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also hast du die Wohnfläche deutlich erweitert und die zusätzlichen Zimmer innerhalb des bestehenden Mietvertrages gratis zur Verfügung gestellt? Das war dann verdammt nobel. Die gängige Praxis in Großstädten ist: Wäscheboden, der bislang allen Mietern zugänglich war, aber nicht in den Mietverträgen aufgelistet wird, schließen und dann zu einer (oder zwei) weiteren Wohnung ausbauen, die als getrennte Einheit an neue Mieter vermieter wird. Bei einem typischen Haus mit 4 Etagen plus Dachgeschoss bedeutet das also, dass nach dem Ausbau 25% mehr Parteien im Haus wohnen und dementsprechend auch die Gesamtmiete um 25% höher ausfällt. Ein entsrechendes Beispiel in einem Haus, das als ganzes vermietet wird und in dem man die zusätzlichen Räume nicht einfach als weitere Wohnung abgrenzen kann, ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich vermute, dass man hier den bestehenden Mietern die zusätzliche Fläche in den Mietvertrag schreiben und entsprechend die Miete erhöhen könnte.



Ja, genau, Die Wohnfläche des Hauses ist gestiegen. Der Komfort wird aber echt erhöht, wenn es im ersten Stock auch ein Badezimmer gibt. Das ist heute üblich, wenn neu gebaut wird. Vor 100 Jahren hatte man gar kein Badezimmer. Da stand ein Spaten neben der Tür. 
Ich denke, durch die Umbauten kann man das Haus problemlos noch mal 100 Jahre nutzen und das finde ich schöner als immer gleich alles abzureißen. 
Das war übrigens früher ein Fachwerkhaus. Die Balken sind alle noch da. Aber jetzt unter einer Klinkerschicht verborgen, die irgendwann aufgetragen wurde. Allerdings restauriere ich das Fachwerk nicht mehr, ist echt zu aufwändig, Aber ich hatte mal fotos von früher gesehen, wo das Fachwerk zu sehen war. Sah echt gut aus.

Ich gehe stark davon aus, dass man die Miete erhöhen kann. Ein zusätzliches Zimmer -- muss man ja nicht als Schlafzimmer nutzen -- und dazu ein neues Badezimmer inklusive Dusche macht schon was her. Die Tochter der Mieter hat jedenfalls diese Etage in Beschlag genommen und hat jetzt oben drei Zimmer plus Badezimmer. Für einen jungen Teenager schon echt viel Wohnfläche. Wobei das kleine Zimmer echt klein ist, da dort die Treppe nach oben sichtbar ist. Sieht etwas blöd aus, lässt sich aber nicht anders machen. Ich müsste sonst die Treppe komplett erneuern aber das habe ich nicht vor.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist bei Immobilien leider Gang und Gäbe: Sicherheitsnormen werden ständig verbessert, aber niemand ist zur Nachrüstung verpflichtet. Wer vor dem Stichtag fertig ist, darf den als unsicher definierten Zustand teilweise Jahrzehnte lang weiterbetreiben. Vor allem bei der Verkabelung im Altbau eine echte Zumutung. Bei mir ist der Herdanschluss zum Beispiel allen ernstes mit 4× 1,25 mm Äderchen verlegt, die mit 1x Masse und 3x Phase beschaltet sind. 3x die gleiche Phase wohlgemerkt (eine weitere gibt es in der Wohnung gar nicht), also kein Drehstrom, sodass also der gesamte Rückstrom durch ein einziges Äderchen müsste. Zum Glück wollte ich eh einen Gasherd und habe da nur den Backofen dranhängen, aber ansonsten hätte ich wahrscheinlich in der Wand statt in der Röhre schmoren können - mit etwas, dass in jedem Neubau unter Strafe verboten ist, aber scheinbar in Altbauten weiter als Herdanschluss verkauft werden darf.



So schlimm ist es bei mir zum Glück nicht. Die Elektrik wurde in den 70er oder 80er mal überholt und ich hab sie mit dem Umbau auf den neuesten Stand gebracht.
Hatte ich erwähnt, dass alle Fenster im Erdgeschoss elektrische Rolladen bekommen haben? 
Wenn man die Fenster schon erneuert, bietet sich das ja gleich mit an. 
Natürlich haben die Zimmer auch mehr Steckdosen bekommen. Früher hatte man 1-2 Steckdosen pro Zimmer gehabt. Das war echt wenig. Mein Cousin -- der ist Elektriker Meister -- hatte dann den Sicherungskasten so umgebaut und neue Leitungen gelegt, dass jetzt jedes Zimmer einzeln abgesichert ist, also über einen eigenen Automaten verfügt.
Hatte er bei meinem Haus auch so gemacht, als es gebaut wurde und ich finde das sehr gut.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nagut: Ohne geeigenten Untergrund und vermutlich ohne Baugenehmigung für diese Bodenversiegelung, hättest du es auch besser nicht auf einen Rechtsstreit mit den Mietern angelegt  . Aber die typischen Spekulanten in Berlin hätten bei dieser "Modernisierung" vermutlich nicht nur die gesamten Kosten für den Aufwand umgelegt, sondern auch gleich noch die Grundmiete wegen der Aufwertung um 50-100 € angehoben.



Keine Sorge. Der Rasen hatte den Boden schon perfekt versiegelt. 
Das ist so ein komischer Lehm Untergrund, wo gerade mal der Rasen wächst und nichts anderes. Selbst Unkraut findest du da nicht.
Wobei ich jetzt annehme, dass der Mieter keinen Rechtsanspruch auf einen Stellplatz für sein Auto hat. Zumindest ist mir das nicht bekannt,
Aber -- wie gesagt -- sieht halt blöd aus, wenn der Wagen an der Straße steht. Die neuen Mieter haben halt zwei Autos und die Vormieter nur eins. Daher hab ich den Rasen etwas umgegraben und fertig war ein weiterer Stellplatz. Der Hof ist ja groß genug. Ich kann noch einen dritten Stellplatz aus dem Boden stampfen, falls die Tochter später mal ein Auto haben sollte.


----------



## Poulton (16. August 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> mit etwas, dass in jedem Neubau unter Strafe verboten ist, aber scheinbar in Altbauten weiter als Herdanschluss verkauft werden darf.


Auch die im Osten anzutreffenden Alu und AlCu-Leitungen aus DDR Zeiten haben Bestandsschutz.


----------



## DKK007 (18. August 2020)

FIU-Jahresbericht: Rekord bei Geldwaesche-Verdachtsfaellen | tagesschau.de



Mancko schrieb:


> Exakt. Was im übrigen eine echte Gefahr für den Mietspiegel darstellt. Deswegen muss Karlsruhe das Thema auch unbedingt zeitnah klarstellen weil ansonsten dieser droht zu fallen und dann in der Folge da alle Dämme brechen.



Die Gefahr für den Mietspiegel stellen die Wuchermieten dar, die den Mietspiegel nach oben treiben. 

Viele verstoßen gegen die Mietpreisbremse. 
Mietpreisbremse wird offenbar haeufig ignoriert | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Hamburg
Absurd: Hoehere Mieten auch dank Mietpreisbremse | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2020
Da muss die Politik entsprechend dagegen vorgehen. Der harte Mietendeckel ist eine mögliche Lösung.



			
				https://daserste.ndr.de/panorama/archiv/2020/Absurd-Hoehere-Mieten-auch-dank-Mietpreisbremse schrieb:
			
		

> In Hamburg beispielsweise waren 41 Prozent der von Panorama untersuchten Angebotsmieten teurer als gesetzlich zulässig. Noch deutlicher sieht es in Heidelberg aus. Dort waren sogar 87 Prozent der Wohnungen zu teuer. Spitzenreiter ist in Hamburg eine Wohnung, die für mehr als das Dreifache der durchschnittlich ortsüblichen Vergleichsmieten angeboten wurde.



Gerade wenn durch dieses asoziale Gebaren dann die Mieten dauerhaft erhöht bleiben:


> Eins ist sicher: Wohnungen, die einmal teurer vermietet werden, sind laut Christoph Trautvetter, der den Wohnungsmarkt unter anderem für die Rosa-Luxemburg-Stiftung analysiert, für immer nicht mehr bezahlbar. Wenn dank Modernisierungsmaßnahmen einmal teurer weitervermietet werde, "bleiben die Mieten unendlich weiter so hoch." Bezahlbarer Wohnraum werde so systematisch zerstört.



Gegen diese geradezu kriminellen Methoden muss mit aller Härte vorhergegangen werden.

Das du für so ein asoziales Verhalten auch noch Verständnis hast, zeigt ja dein Post, der somit genauso asozial ist.


----------



## Mancko (21. August 2020)

DKK007 schrieb:


> FIU-Jahresbericht: Rekord bei Geldwaesche-Verdachtsfaellen | tagesschau.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Einfach mehr bauen und Überangebot schaffen. Dazu noch bisserl das Umland attraktiver machen und Zuwanderung radikal begrenzen bzw unattraktiv machen und schon ist das Problem gelöst. Auch ein Vermieter will seine Wohnung früher oder später vermietet haben. Es braucht einfach nicht solche planwirtschaftlichen Eingriffe die am Ende ohnehin nach hinten losgehen. Der Schwarzmarkt wird befeuert und gebaut wird nichts. Das ist einfach keine Lösung, denn anders als beim Überangebot ändert die Regelung ja nicht, dass da Hunderte Schlange stehen und eine Mietwohnung wollen. Solange das so bleibt wird der Preis hoch bleiben egal welche Gesetze du erlässt. 

In der DDR war vieles auch vermeintlich billig, sogar zu billig. Die Konsequenz war dass es diese Waren dann eben auch nicht gab und wenn dann nur durch Beziehungen oder unter der Hand mit saftigen Aufgeldern oder anderen Tauschgeschäften.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. August 2020)

Du würdest also gerne das Grundrecht auf Freizügigkeit einschränken und die freie Wohnortwahl abschaffen ("Zuwanderung begrenzen". Die DDR lässt grüßen), nur damit Vermögende fleißig weiter Kohle scheffeln können?


----------



## DKK007 (25. August 2020)

Mietwohnungen in Frankfurt: Wie Vonovia vom Erbbaurecht profitiert | tagesschau.de


----------



## Mancko (1. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du würdest also gerne das Grundrecht auf Freizügigkeit einschränken und die freie Wohnortwahl abschaffen ("Zuwanderung begrenzen". Die DDR lässt grüßen), nur damit Vermögende fleißig weiter Kohle scheffeln können?



Ich denke es ist klar auf welche Zuwanderung ich abziele. Ich meine mit Sicherheit nicht den Spanier oder Portugiesen der hier einen Job gefunden hat sondern eher Armutszuwanderung aus Afrika, dem Nahen Osten, Afghanistan und natürlich auch Osteuropa bzw. Südosteuropa und vom Balkan wo am Ende klar ist, dass diese Personen im Sozialsystem landen. Und auch die benötigen Platz und soweit wie die Australier solche Kandidaten offshore oder außerhalb der Landesgrenzen oder in der Pampa unterzubringen für den Zeitraum der Asylprüfung  sind wir und die EU ja leider nicht. Und insbesondere Berlin tut sich hier ja noch ordentlich negativ hervor und wirkt besonders einladend. Dann muss man auch nicht jammern wenn das netto Bevölkerungswachstum das eh schon gegeben ist dann noch einen ordentlichen Nachschlag oben drauf bekommt.


----------



## Tengri86 (1. September 2020)

Lel 

Wir werden in der kranken und Altenpflege mässig an Personal brauchen wenn die babyboomer in Rente gehen und dieser werden aus deiner sogenannten Armutsregionen kommen, sonst will niemand hier machen , wirste sowieso nicht mit "heimische bevölkerung und patrioten "abfangen könen, die bewerben sich  ja nicht   und die Konkurrenz schläft nicht(andere länder) die bessere sozialsysteme und die leute mehr von leben und bessere  Arbeitsbedienungen haben(man will ja ohne schlechtes gewissen nach hause fahren) und wir werden Hunderttausende brauchen (wir bekommen die rest)und wenn du denkst es kommen viele aus Italien und Spanien(waren hier nicht glücklich) , da bist du auf irrweg, sind schon welche zurück oder lieber ins Niederlande, Schweiz  usw. 

+ die Anzahl der pflegebeürftige wird steigen

* Nachtrag siehe unten 

Kannst ja eine Ausbildung machen und gegen diese wirken..  oh wait ne wah

Und habe schon viel mit diesen Menschen von deinem sogenannten Auflistung  in der Altenpflege zusammengearbeitet und sind mir lieber als du.



* 
Sogar bei der Firma wo mein Vater arbeitet,
 als die ihr Werk in Spanien geschlossen und die Leute dort hierher geholt haben, sind die lieber wieder zurückgegangen mit einem kleine Abfindung ,statt mit einer monatlichen  circa 4000 brutto Lohn.


----------



## DKK007 (1. September 2020)

40% der Jungen Leute (Kinder und Jugendliche) haben einen  Migrationshintergrund. Wenn man die nicht mit Arbeit versorgt, sondern wegschickt, sieht es hier in ein paar Jahren ganz dunkel aus.
ZDFzeit: Armes Deutschland, reiches Deutschland - ZDFmediathek


----------



## Threshold (1. September 2020)

Bei uns in der Firma hat eine Qamar ihre Lehrstelle als Industriekauffrau angetreten.
Ein echt schöner Name, wie ich finde. Die Eltern stammen aus Pakistan.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. September 2020)

Mancko schrieb:


> Ich denke es ist klar auf welche Zuwanderung ich abziele.



Eine Zuwanderung in einem Ausmaß, dass sie einen Mangel an mehreren 100000 Wohnungen bundesweit erklären könnte. Da kann es, solange wir hier über Fakten reden wollen*, wohl nur um Wanderung/Verteilung innerhalb Deutschlands gehen, denn die Gesamtbevölkerung ist seit der Jahrtausendwende, als es solche Probleme nicht gab, insgesamt um nicht einmal eine Million gestiegen/um weniger als 50000 pro Jahr. Trotz Migration.

*Wenn jemand natürlich nicht über Fakten reden, sondern rassistische Propaganda verbreiten will...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (20. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Eine Zuwanderung in einem Ausmaß, dass sie einen Mangel an mehreren 100000 Wohnungen bundesweit erklären könnte. Da kann es, solange wir hier über Fakten reden wollen*, wohl nur um Wanderung/Verteilung innerhalb Deutschlands gehen, denn die Gesamtbevölkerung ist seit der Jahrtausendwende, als es solche Probleme nicht gab, insgesamt um nicht einmal eine Million gestiegen/um weniger als 50000 pro Jahr. Trotz Migration.
> 
> *Wenn jemand natürlich nicht über Fakten reden, sondern rassistische Propaganda verbreiten will...


Die Verteilung hat sich aber geändert, die Leute ziehen in die Städte. Bis vor kurzem auch noch mehr vom Osten in den Westen.


----------



## RyzA (20. September 2020)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Firma hat eine Qamar ihre Lehrstelle als Industriekauffrau angetreten.
> Ein echt schöner Name, wie ich finde. Die Eltern stammen aus Pakistan.


Ja es gibt auch solche vorbildlichen Beispiele.
Dieser junge Mann hier hat mich auch schwer beeindruckt: Nesar schafft Mega-Abi mit 0,8: "Das Bild des faulen Migranten muss aus den Köpfen"


----------



## Poulton (20. September 2020)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Die Verteilung hat sich aber geändert, die Leute ziehen in die Städte. Bis vor kurzem auch noch mehr vom Osten in den Westen.


Warum verhängt man dann nichtmal ein Einstellungsverbot/-stopp für Unternehmen in den Gebieten, wo die Zuwanderung und der sich daraus ergebende Wohnraummangel besonders drastisch ist? Auf das mimimi der Wirtschaft kann man ja antworten, dass sie in die Gegenden gehen bzw. Zweigniederlassungen errichten sollen, die besonders stark von Abwanderung betroffen sind und wo mehr als genug Wohnraum frei ist.  





__





						Wachsen und Schrumpfen von Städten und Gemeinden
					

map.apps - innovative apps for web & mobile




					gis.uba.de


----------



## Don-71 (20. September 2020)

Poulton schrieb:


> *Warum verhängt man dann nichtmal ein Einstellungsverbot/-stopp für Unternehmen in den Gebieten, wo die Zuwanderung und der sich daraus ergebende Wohnraummangel besonders drastisch ist? *Auf das mimimi der Wirtschaft kann man ja antworten, dass sie in die Gegenden gehen bzw. Zweigniederlassungen errichten sollen, die besonders stark von Abwanderung betroffen sind und wo mehr als genug Wohnraum frei ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Auch an dich Poulton und du erschreckst mich ziemlich heute morgen, dir ist klar in welcher Republik wir leben?!
*Freiheitlich* und demokratisch!
Die momentanen diktatorischen Anwandlungen hier im Forum sind erschreckend!
Was glaubst du, wie schnell so etwas von Gerichten eingesackt wird?


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Die momentanen diktatorischen Anwandlungen hier im Forum sind erschreckend!


Wie schnell etwas für dich plötzlich diktatorisch ist.
Wenn die Politik weiche Standortfaktoren schaffen kann, dann kann sie diese auch wieder nehmen,
das ist definitiv nicht klar gegen die Verfassung, auch wenn man es so auslegen könnte (Abwägung)


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie schnell etwas für dich plötzlich diktatorisch ist.
> Wenn die Politik weiche Standortfaktoren schaffen kann, dann kann sie diese auch wieder nehmen,
> das ist definitiv nicht klar gegen die Verfassung, auch wenn man es so auslegen könnte (Abwägung)



Ich will dir jetzt nicht völlig an die Karre fahren, aber da gibt es keine Abwägung, denn das GG sieht die Artikel des GG explizit auch für juristische Personen vor Art. 19 Abs.3, darunter zählen auch Einzelunternehmungen OHGs usw.




__





						Juristische Person – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Jetzt sollte dir noch der Gleichheitsgrundsatz/Gleichheitssatz aus Art. 3 einfallen und du hast einen glasklaren Verfassungsverstoss! Da gibt es nichts abzuwägen!
Darüber hinaus ist auch der Art. 2 GG laut allen einschlägigen Kommentaren auf juristische Personen und "Firmen" anwendbar - Stichwort - freie Entfaltung.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> wieviel promille der migranten usw. schaffen das?
> ist nur propaganda, sonst nichts.
> die absoluten massen dieser leute zocken uns ab. bald brennen noch mehr lager.



wie viele Biodeutsche schaffen denn ein Abi mit dem Schnitt?


----------



## pedi (21. September 2020)

das weiss ich nicht, wird nicht davon berichtet.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2020)

Boden gehört verstaatlicht. Wohnungen nach BEdarf verteilt, ergo viele Kinder k


pedi schrieb:


> wieviel promille der migranten usw. schaffen das?
> ist nur propaganda, sonst nichts.
> die absoluten massen dieser leute zocken uns ab. bald brennen noch mehr lager.


Sie zocken uns nicht ab, sie wollen einen Teil von dem Kuchen, den wir ihnen gestohlen haben.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2020)

also sind wir schuld, wenn die ihre unterkünfte abfackeln?
naja, ist auch eine sichtweise.


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> also sind wir schuld, wenn die ihre unterkünfte abfackeln?
> naja, ist auch eine sichtweise.



Na ja, das Lager auf Lesbos ist ja extra so gebaut, damit es abschrecken soll, damit eben keiner mehr kommt.
Jetzt sind die Bewohner auf die Barrikaden gegangen, weil sie mit den Lebensumständen nicht mehr zufrieden sind, denn offenbar werden da ja keinerlei Asylanträge bearbeitet sondern alles nur verschleppt. 
Stopfe mal 100 Biodeutsche in einer Turnhalle und lasse sie da ein paar Monate drinnen schmoren, mal sehen, wann da der Frust ausbricht.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2020)

was soll das dumme geschreibsl von wegen biodeutsche?
die lager sind nun mal kein urlaubsangebot.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> also sind wir schuld, wenn die ihre unterkünfte abfackeln?
> naja, ist auch eine sichtweise.


Natürlich durch unangemessene Unterbringung und unnötige Verschleppung der Asylverfahren hat man selber die Grundlage gelegt.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2020)

natürlich sind wir schuld-ist doch ausgemachter blödsinn.
suche die schuld in dem land, aus dem die kommen.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2020)

An dessen Zustand wir auch Schuld sind...


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> An dessen Zustand wir auch Schuld sind...


Ja klar, wir sind an allem schuld. Wenn jemand seinen PC kaputthaut sind auch wir schuld.


----------



## pedi (21. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> An dessen Zustand wir auch Schuld sind...


das erklär doch bitte einmal.danke


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> An dessen Zustand wir auch Schuld sind...



Man kann auch vie Unsinn un Unwahrheiten verbreiten, wenn der Tag lang ist.

Fakt ist, dass die Leute die wir jetzt aufnehmen ein abgeschlossenes Asylverfahren haben und asylberrechtigt sind.
Hier sehe ich auch das Hauptproblem der Lager, das dort wohl an die 3000-4000 Leute beeits ein abgeschlossenes Asylverfahren haben und asylberechtigt sind und immer noch dort sitzen. Damit bekleckert sich die EU wahrlich nicht mit Ruhm.


----------



## seahawk (21. September 2020)

pedi schrieb:


> das erklär doch bitte einmal.danke


Ist doch leicht. Erst fordert man die Leute auf sich gegen die Diktaturen zu erheben und dann verkauft man sie aus geopolitischen Interessen und wirtschaftlichem Eigennutz unser "Politiker" wieder an die Oilgarchen in West und Ost.


----------



## Don-71 (21. September 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist doch leicht. Erst fordert man die Leute auf sich gegen die Diktaturen zu erheben und dann verkauft man sie aus geopolitischen Interessen und wirtschaftlichem Eigennutz unser "Politiker" wieder an die Oilgarchen in West und Ost.


Geht es auch noch undifferenzierter?


----------



## Sparanus (21. September 2020)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus ist auch der Art. 2 GG laut allen einschlägigen Kommentaren auf juristische Personen und "Firmen" anwendbar - Stichwort - freie Entfaltung.


Man nennt es unter Juristen eher Allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit, aber geschenkt.
Außerdem sprach ich davon weiche Standortvorteile abzuschaffen, das ist was vollkommen anderes.


----------



## Mancko (21. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zum Drölftausendsmal: Instandhaltungsrücklagen sind sehr wohl in der Miete enthalten.
> Und "Finanzierungskosten" sind keine Kosten der Wohnung. Das ist nichts weiter als der Kaufpreis für Eigentum. Wieso sollten die Mieter den Kauf der Immobilie bezahlen, wenn die hinterher dem Vermieter gehört??
> 
> Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Weißt du, was die Mieter, von denen du hier gerade verlangst, dass sie die gesamte Immobilie bezahlen und dann dem Vermieter als Geschenk überlassen, dafür für eine Altersvorsorge haben? Eben. Keine. Wer etwas vermieten will, der muss erstmal etwas haben, dass er vermieten kann. Wer etwas vermietet, dass er gar nicht hat, und deswegen Unkosten tragen muss, sollte sich vielliecht vorher überlegen, wie ER dieses Geld ranschafft. Ggf. kann er es aus seinem Gewinn finanzieren, aber es ist garantiert nicht Sinn des Mieterschutzes, dass die Mieter ihm darüber hinaus noch mehr geben müssen.



Das hat mit Mieterschutz nichts zu tun. Das Finanzamt sieht es exakt so wie ich es sage. In jedem der ESt Bögen werden die Ausgaben schön nach Positionen sortiert aufgeführt und dazu gehören eben unter anderem auch die Zinszahlungen. Unterm Strich muss das Ganze eine Gewinnerzielungsabsicht aufzeigen. So sieht es halt aus. Eine Wohnung ist ein wirtschaftliches Gut wie jedes andere auch. Es gibt eine Einnahmen und eine Ausgabenseite und da ist alles klar definiert und geregelt. Es entscheidest nicht Du welche Kosten ein Mieter zu tragen hat. Am Ende hat eine Person oder Institution x eine Wohnung und überlegt sich ob sie diese vermietet oder nicht und wenn sie diese vermietet muss es sich rechnen. Sonst macht das ja keiner. Wenn Dich das stört als Mieter bist Du herzlich eingeladen die mit anderen zusammenzutun und Dir selber Deinen Wohnraum zuzulegen oder wenn das nicht möglich ist zum Amt zu gehen und Wohngeld zu beantragen wenn Du Dir die Miete nicht leisten kannst. Dort wird freilich geprüft ob Dein Anspruch berechtigt ist. Exakt so muss es auch sein.


----------



## Poulton (23. September 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du würdest also gerne das Grundrecht auf Freizügigkeit einschränken und die freie Wohnortwahl abschaffen ("Zuwanderung begrenzen". Die DDR lässt grüßen), nur damit Vermögende fleißig weiter Kohle scheffeln können?


Man könnte es auch anders formulieren: Wer A sagt muss auch B sagen. Denn eben diese eingeschränkte Freizügigkeit und Wohnortwahl gab es auch zu Zeiten, als es in der Bundesrepublik noch Wohnraumzwangsbewirtschaftung gab. Nur ging das eben auch einher mit Preisbindung/festgesetzten Mietpreisen und dass Personen gegen den Willen des Eigentümers in leerstehende oder unterbelegte Häuser und Wohnungen untergebracht werden konnten. Das ganze konnte im Zweifel von der Polizei durchgesetzt werden plus Strafen für bockbeinige Eigentümer.

Heute würde in gewissen Kreisen sofort die "_Das ist ja Kommunismus!_"-Sirene losheulen, wenn das irgendein Bundesland wieder einführen würde. Obwohl solche Maßnahmen damals wie heute mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar sind.


----------



## Don-71 (23. September 2020)

@*Poulton*

So etwas (ähnliches) gibt es in Deutschland und wird sich auch wieder verbreiten, ist aber für Kommunen finanziell nur schwer umzusetzen.
Es gibt eine Stadt in Deutschland (ich weiß nicht mehr welche, liegt im Süden), wo die ganze Stadt (90%) nur aus Erbbaurecht besteht, das heißt der Grund und Boden gehört der Stadt. Diese Kommunalpolitik wurde dort von allen Stadträten und Bürgermeistern stringent seit den 1970er Jahren bis heute durchgehalten und immer wieder Bauland zurückgekauft, das in privater Hand war.
Möchtest du dort bauen, unterschreibst du dort einen Vertrag mit Auflagen, innerhalb von 2 Jahren dein Bauprojekt zu beginnen, andernfalls fällt das Grudstück zurück an die Stadt und es gibt auch ebenfalls strenge Auflagen zum Leerstand.
Das Ergebnis ist keine "steigenden" Mietpreise seit Jahrzehnten. (Natürlich gibt es dort auch höhere Mietpreise als vor 30-40 Jahren, aber im Rahmen der Inflation plus Sanierung/Neubau und nicht im Rahmen der Spekulation)

Die Immobilienbranche macht einen riesen Bogen um die Stadt und versucht seit Jahrzehnten erfolglos durch Lobbyarbeit den Markt dort aufzubrechen. Dieses Beispiel ist aber nur schwer umzusetzen, weil um Wirksammkeit zu entfalten 60-70% des gesammten Baulandes in der Hand der Kommune sein müssen und das ist schwer wieder zu erreichen, wenn du als Kommune "dein" Land seit Jahrzehnten verscherbelt hast.


----------



## DKK007 (29. Oktober 2020)

Der BGH hat nun entschieden, dass nur die direkte Vormiete zur Berechnung der Miete herangezogen werden kann, wenn. Für eine gewerbliche Vornutzung gilt das nicht. Da greift dann die Mietpreisbremse.









						BGH: Gewerbe-Vormiete schützt nicht vor Mietpreisbremse
					

Nicht jede Vormiete begründet die Ausnahme in §556e BGB, das hat der BGH klargestellt.




					www.lto.de
				




Edit:
Auch gegen den Berliner Mietendeckel hat das BVerfG nun einen Eilantrag abgelehnt. 









						BVerfG weist Eilantrag gegen Berliner Mietendeckel ab
					

Kurz vor Inkrafttreten der zweiten Stufe des umstrittenen Berliner Mietendeckels hat das BVerfG einen vorläufigen Stopp abgelehnt.




					www.lto.de


----------



## Mancko (12. Dezember 2020)

Hier mal eine ganz gute juristische Analyse zum Berliner Mietendeckel








						Resumé zum Mietendeckel - Immobilien und Recht
					

Seit nunmehr eineinhalb Jahren beschäftigt uns das rot-rot-grüne Mietendeckelprojekt nun, seit einem halben Jahr ist das Gesetz (überwiegend) in Kraft.Continue reading




					ikb-law.blog
				




Ich glaube das endet im Chaos und wird insbesondere für die weniger solventen Mieter zu einem riesen Problem. Zeigt auch wie das Gesetz in vielen Teilen einfach unlogisch, wiedersprüchlich und am Ende stümperhaft ist.


----------



## DKK007 (21. Februar 2021)

Wird Zeit, dass der Mietendeckel vom BVerfG endlich bestätigt wird. 









						Verbände fordern Mietenstopp für sechs Jahre
					

Sechs Jahre Verzicht auf Mieterhöhungen - das fordern Mietervertreter und Gewerkschaften. Die Maßnahmen des Bundes hätten keine Entlastung auf dem Wohnungsmarkt gebracht, kritisieren sie. Die Corona-Pandemie verschärfe die Lage.




					www.tagesschau.de
				











						Steigende Mieten und Corona-Krise: Die große Wohnungsnot
					

Weniger Einnahmen, hohe Mieten: In der Krise trifft die angespannte Lage auf dem Wohnungsmarkt viele Menschen besonders hart. Kritik gibt es an Bauminister Seehofer - doch der verweist auf Erfolge. Von Michael Stempfle.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Selbst mit Job findet man nichts für maximal 800€ warm in Berlin.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (21. Februar 2021)

Dann gibt es einfach nur noch mehr Ansturm, nur der Preis ist geringer.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Stimmt, wir müssen auch regeln was und für wen neu gebaut wird. 

Also EFHs verbieten und zurück zur sozial-ökologisch effektiven Platte.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir müssen auch regeln was und für wen neu gebaut wird.
> 
> Also EFHs verbieten und zurück zur sozial-ökologisch effektiven Platte.


Du ziehst da dann in den Garten ins Zelt, ist viel umweltfreundlicher, Betonproduktion erzeugt viel Kohlenstoffdioxid und braucht viel Energie.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2021)

Angeblich soll die Entscheidung des BVerfG im 2. Quartal 2021 kommen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Du ziehst da dann in den Garten ins Zelt, ist viel umweltfreundlicher, Betonproduktion erzeugt viel Kohlenstoffdioxid und braucht viel Energie.


Es geht um die Wohnform nicht die Bauart. Sinnvoll ist es viel Wohnraum auf wenig Fläche zu konzentrieren, schon weil man damit den prozentualen Anteil der Außenwände reduziert.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2021)

Vor allem aber, weil die Baufläche in den Städten begrenzt ist.
Sinnvollerweise sollte man untendrunter auch eine Tiefgarage bauen um den Platz auf der Straße statt für Parkplätze für Radwege und Fahrspuren nutzen zu können.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Oder eben das Auto komplett aus der Stadt verbannen. Neue Wohnquartiere sollten konsequent autofrei gestaltet werden.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder eben das Auto komplett aus der Stadt verbannen. Neue Wohnquartiere sollten konsequent autofrei gestaltet werden.


Dann gibt es auch keine Lieferdienste mehr und der Handwerker wird die Steine auch sicher nicht mit dem Lastenfahrrad transportieren.
Überlege dir mal, was du so für einen Quatsch forderst.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Natürlich gibt es noch die Möglichkeit für Lieferdienste mit E-Autos zu leifern. Man muss ja auch die Zugänglichkeit für Rettungsdienste, Müllabfuhr usw. gewährleisten. Es gibt ja bereits eine entsprechende Bürgerinitiative in berlin, die das Auto aus dem S-Bahnring verbannen will.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2021)

Nur umfasst die Menge "Auto" auch die Teilmenge "E-Auto", und zwar vollständig.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Dann gibt es auch keine Lieferdienste mehr und der Handwerker wird die Steine auch sicher nicht mit dem Lastenfahrrad transportieren.


Abt baut ja in VW Bussen einen Elektromotor ein. Das Auto eignet sich hervorragend für Handwerker, die in Städten fahren.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Nur umfasst die Menge "Auto" auch die Teilmenge "E-Auto", und zwar vollständig.


Man meint dabei meist ohne privates Auto. Dienste zur öffentlichen Grundversorgung wie ÖPNV, Rettungsdienste, Müllabfuhr oder Post sind da nie eingeschlossen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Abt baut ja in VW Bussen einen Elektromotor ein. Das Auto eignet sich hervorragend für Handwerker, die in Städten fahren.


Lese bitte nochmal meinen Text zu der menge Auto und der Teilmenge Elektroauto und den Post von seahawk. Ich lese da was von einer autofreien Stadt.


seahawk schrieb:


> Oder eben das Auto komplett aus der Stadt verbannen. Neue Wohnquartiere sollten konsequent autofrei gestaltet werden.





seahawk schrieb:


> Man meint dabei meist ohne privates Auto. Dienste zur öffentlichen Grundversorgung wie ÖPNV, Rettungsdienste, Müllabfuhr oder Post sind da nie eingeschlossen.


Ein Auto bleibt ein Auto, egal für was das genutzt wird.
Meinst du, ich lasse mich von derartigen Parolen veräppeln?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Lese bitte nochmal meinen Text zu der menge Auto und der Teilmenge Elektroauto und den Post von seahawk. Ich lese da was von einer autofreien Stadt.


Wie gesagt, auch ein Krankenwagen ist ein Auto. Eine autofreie Stadt ist daher Unsinn.
Man könnte aber eben emissionsfreie Fahrzeuge Einlass gewähren, während alle anderen draußen bleiben müssen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Autofrei bezeichnet den Verzicht auf motorisierten Individualverkehr mit Automobilen. 

Daneben gibt es noch den öffentlichen Verkehr und den privatwirtschaftlichen Verkehr.
​


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Autofrei bezeichnet den Verzicht auf motorisierten Individualverkehr


Keine Sorge, die Automobilindustrie wird das zu verhindern wissen.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Autofrei bezeichnet den Verzicht auf motorisierten Individualverkehr mit Automobilen.
> 
> Daneben gibt es noch den öffentlichen Verkehr und den privatwirtschaftlichen Verkehr.
> ​


Typischer Bullshit. 2+2 ist nach dieser Logik auch 1,5.
Dann fahren die Leute eben Taxi oder fahren mit dem Geschäftsauto irgendwo hin.


----------



## JePe (25. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine autofreie Stadt ist daher Unsinn.



Eine autofreie vielleicht, aber eine mit einem auf ein notwendiges Minimum reduziertem Individualverkehr ist eher das Gegenteil von Unsinn: Staedte sind nicht aus Gummi, man kann in ihnen parken oder wohnen - aber nicht beides.

Btw koennte man bereits durch mehr permanentes Home Office massenhaft Wohnraum schaffen. Nur schliesst eben mancher von sich auf Andere und nimmt darum irrigerweise an, ein Jeder sei so faul wie er selbst und moechte deshalb auf Biegen und Brechen an einer nicht sinnstiftend zu begruendenden Praesenzpflicht festhalten.



DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Typischer Bullshit. 2+2 ist nach dieser Logik auch 1,5.



S. o. Von sich auf Andere schliessen ist selten eine gute Idee.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

DJKuhpisse schrieb:


> Typischer Bullshit. 2+2 ist nach dieser Logik auch 1,5.
> Dann fahren die Leute eben Taxi oder fahren mit dem Geschäftsauto irgendwo hin.


Um unsere urbanen Räume lebenswert zu machen, müssen wir sie dem Auto entreißen und dem Menschen zurückgeben. Die Straße muss Treffpunkt, Spielplatz und Quartierslebensader sein und nicht Quelle von Lärm, Schadstoffen und eine konstante Gefahr für die Kinder. Statt grauen Bändern aus Asphalt, die unsere Quartier zerteilen und die Menschen trennen, brauchen wir grüne Wege, die Menschen verbinden und gleichzeitig unsere urbanen Quartiere an die Herausforderungen des Klimawandel anpassen, in dem sie das Grün in Stadt bringen. Bäume statt Parkplätze.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Stimmt, wir müssen auch regeln was und für wen neu gebaut wird.
> 
> Also EFHs *verbieten *und zurück zur sozial-ökologisch effektiven Platte.


Man sollte dafür eine parlamentarische Mehrheit haben, bei deiner angepeilten Fiktion einer autofreien (Individualverkehr) Stadt erst recht, denn wenn die Leute davon nicht überzeugt sind, wird die Verbotspartei ziemlich zügig abgewählt. Merke wir leben hier in einer Demokratie und nicht in einer Diktatur und bis jetzt sehe ich weder eine Mehrheit für deine autofreie Stadtfiktion, noch für das Verbot neue EFHs zu bauen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

JePe schrieb:


> Eine autofreie vielleicht, aber eine mit einem auf ein notwendiges Minimum reduziertem Individualverkehr ist eher das Gegenteil von Unsinn: Staedte sind nicht aus Gummi, man kann in ihnen parken oder wohnen - aber nicht beides.


Natürlich. Man kann sie auch autofrei gestallten, wenn man ein vernünftiges, entgeltloses Nahverkehrssystem hat.
Aber ich sagte ja, dass die Automobilindustrie eine Menge dagegen hat und daher wird das keiner umsetzen.
Ganz im Gegenteil, wir haben einen Verkehrsminister, der sagt, dass ein generelles Tempolimit gegen den gesunden Menschenverstand wäre.
Solange also solche Leuchten in den Ministerien herumlaufen, bleibt das alles Utopie.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Man sollte dafür eine parlamentarische Mehrheit haben, bei deiner angepeilten Fiktion einer autofreien (Individualverkehr) Stadt erst recht, denn wenn die Leute davon nicht überzeugt sind, wird die Verbotspartei ziemlich zügig abgewählt. Merke wir leben hier in einer Demokratie und nicht in einer Diktatur und bis jetzt sehe ich weder eine Mehrheit für deine autofreie Stadtfiktion, noch für das Verbot neue EFHs zu bauen.


Ob die Mehrheit gegen ein sozial-ökologisch nachhaltiges Verhalten ist, werden die nächsten Wahlen zeigen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich. Man kann sie auch autofrei gestallten, wenn man ein vernünftiges, entgeltloses Nahverkehrssystem hat.
> Aber ich sagte ja, dass die Automobilindustrie eine Menge dagegen hat und daher wird das keiner umsetzen.


Es könnte doch auch sein, das gegen so radikale Lösungen auch einfach der Wähler eine ganze Menge hat?!
Ich glaube viele hier unterschätzen immer noch das Freiheitsgefühl eines individuellen Verkehrmittel und um auf das hier und jetzt zurückzukommen, habe ich meine Berufspendelei seit 10 Jahren immer mit Öffis betrieben, seit der Pandemie, bin ich, wenn ich denn in die Firma muss, wieder strikt auf das Auto umgestiegen, denn hier ist mir nunmal meine eigene Gesundheit wichtiger, als der Umweltgedanke!


seahawk schrieb:


> Ob die Mehrheit gegen ein sozial-ökologisch nachhaltiges Verhalten ist, werden die nächsten Wahlen zeigen.


Dein angepeiltes RRG oder GRR ist schon längst tot, und ob es jetzt Schwarz-Grün oder eine Ampel mit der FDP wird(Grün Rot Gelb) , ändert sich wohl für deine Fiktion recht wenig.









						Wahlkampf: SPD und Grüne träumen von der Ampel
					

Grüne und SPD liebäugeln mit einer Ampelkoalition auf Bundesebene. Sie hoffen auf ein Signal von der Wahl in Baden-Württemberg. Ob das Bündnis eine Chance hat, hängt aber an der FDP – und an deren Chef.




					www.spiegel.de
				











						Janine Wissler: Künftige Linkenchefin strikt gegen Auslandseinsätze
					

»Ein bisschen Krieg gibt es nicht«: Janine Wissler wird kommende Woche wohl die Führung der Linken übernehmen. Einer Regierung, die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr beschließe, werde ihre Partei nicht beitreten, sagte sie nun.




					www.spiegel.de
				






> »Ein bisschen Krieg gibt es nicht«: Janine Wissler wird kommende Woche wohl die Führung der Linken übernehmen. *Einer Regierung, die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr beschließe, werde ihre Partei nicht beitreten, sagte sie nun. *


Damit ist das Thema sowohl für Grüne als auch die SPD definitiv gestorben!



> Besonders Spitzengrüne schauen auf Rot-Rot-Grün (oder, wie sie betonen, Grün-Rot-Rot) mit Skepsis. Sich gerade in der Außen- und Verteidigungspolitik auf die Linken zu verlassen, fällt den Grünen schwer. Fraktionschef Anton Hofreiter sagte im Interview mit dem SPIEGEL vor wenigen Wochen, »manche Positionen« seien in einer Regierung »nicht umzusetzen«, das sei »völlig eindeutig«. Die Linke müsse entscheiden, »ob sie mitgestalten will«. Hofreiter gehört zum linken Flügel seiner Partei – dass er sich so kritisch mit einem Bündnis links der Mitte auseinandersetzt, ist bemerkenswert.
> 
> Aus Parteikreisen heißt es, eine rein numerische Mehrheit reiche für eine solche Koalition nicht aus. Dafür wäre sie zu instabil, angesichts der Abweichler in den Reihen der Linken. Eine Ampel wäre daher für viele Spitzengrüne die angenehmere Koalition. Zudem haben sie kein Interesse daran, schon vor der Wahl als Juniorpartner der Union zu gelten.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Wir werden das alles nach der Wahl sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es könnte doch auch sein, das gegen so radikale Lösungen auch einfach der Wähler eine ganze Menge hat?!


Manchmal muss man die Menschen zum Jagen tragen. 

Man kann es ja wie London übers Geld machen (von keinem Individualverkehr per KFZ spreche ich gar nicht, aber massiv reduziert), aber wenn man es übers Geld macht werden die Wohlhabenden trotzdem weiter machen. 

Aber auch das japanische Konzept gefällt mir, kleine Autos haben dort erhebliche Vorteile.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2021)

Zumindest beim Bauen geht es voran.









						Trotz Corona verzeichnet Deutschland einen Bauboom
					

Trotz Corona erzielte die deutsche Baubranche im vergangenen Jahr einen Rekordumsatz. Bei größeren Projekten scheint es rund zu laufen, aber bei Ein- und Zweifamilienhäusern ist der Trend rückläufig.




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man die Menschen zum Jagen tragen.
> 
> Man kann es ja wie London übers Geld machen (von keinem Individualverkehr per KFZ spreche ich gar nicht, aber massiv reduziert), aber wenn man es übers Geld macht werden die Wohlhabenden trotzdem weiter machen.
> 
> Aber auch das japanische Konzept gefällt mir, kleine Autos haben dort erhebliche Vorteile.


Klar muss man das ab und zu, ich habe auch nichts gegen die Verminderung von Individualverkehr in Großstädten.
Aber wenn eins das letzte Jahrzehnt gezeigt hat, dann das man die Leute in der Masse besser "mitnimmt", andernfalls könnten die Konsequenzen böse enden.
Und bis jetzt wurden Ideen zu einer Ökodiktatur ziemlich massiv an der Urne abgestraft, ich erinnere an 5DM für den Liter Bezin oder den Veggie Day, oder Onkel Jürgens (Trittin) Ideen zu allgemeinen Besteuerung (Wahl 2012).
Natürlich sind wir jetzt weiter, nur was ich nicht begreife bei einigen hier, ist die Naivität zu glauben, die Menschen würden sich über nacht eine andere "Lebensform" zulegen, nach 70 Jahren ausgeprägter und geförderter Individualität, zumindestens im Westen. Man kann Uhren zwar mit der Zeit anders stellen, aber ich fürchte mit Hauruck Aktionen in Form von Verboten durch eine Minderheit, werden wir nicht sehr weit kommen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Stimmt schon, die Grünen waren oft der Zeit voraus, denn die GroKo hat eigentlich die 5,00 DM für den Liter beschlossen und wird werden ihn auch 20 Jahre nach dem Ziel der Grünen erreichen.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Es könnte doch auch sein, das gegen so radikale Lösungen auch einfach der Wähler eine ganze Menge hat?!


Och, scbau dir doch die Autoindustrie an. Was sie werbewirksam versprechen.
Aus Freude am Fahren. Ein auto, das den Atem raubt. Gibt eine Menge und dazu kommt, dass sie natürlich die Politiker fördern, die dafür sorgen, dass alles so bleibt.
Dazu kommt der Bürger, der das wählt, was er schon immer gewählt hat.
Das ganze kann in 30 Jahren anders sein, wenn die Stammwähler der großen Parteien weggestorben sind.
Und ohne Verbote geht es nicht.
Man hat das FCKW verboten. Man hat den verbleiten Kraftstoff verboten. Man hat den Katalysator verpflichtet.
Die Industrie macht nichts auf freiwilliger Basis. Man muss sie zwingen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Och, scbau dir doch die Autoindustrie an. Was sie werbewirksam versprechen.
> Aus Freude am Fahren. Ein auto, das den Atem raubt. Gibt eine Menge und dazu kommt, dass sie natürlich die Politiker fördern, die dafür sorgen, dass alles so bleibt.
> Dazu kommt der Bürger, der das wählt, was er schon immer gewählt hat.
> Das ganze kann in 30 Jahren anders sein, wenn die Stammwähler der großen Parteien weggestorben sind.
> ...


Hier vergleichst du aber Äpfel mit Birnen!
Einen Standard für die Industrie vorschreiben, ist doch etwas anderes als Individualverkehr zu "verbieten"!
Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage wie das funktionieren soll und es nicht damit endet, das Vermögende ihr Auto behalten, während das Fussvolk sich nur noch Öffis leisten kann, wobei man dann wieder in den 1800er wäre, wo der Adelige und Industrielle sich Pferd und Kutsche leisten konnte, später die ersten Autos, während das Fussvolk auf seine Füße, die Postkutsche oder später den Zug angewiesen war. Ist das erstrebenswert und mehrheitsfähig?
Auch ist für mich noch lange nicht entschieden, welcher technische Standard es denn sein sollte, ich bin dem reinen Batterieauto nicht wirklich aus Umweltgründen zugeneigt, da spielen für mich Brennstoffzelle, oder alternative Verbrenner immer noch eine wichtige Rolle. Wir sind im Fluss und m.A. nach gibt es im Moment noch keine richtige Entscheidung bei Industrie Standards im Bereich Automobil, das reine Batterie Auto ist es nach meiner Meinung jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Lotto (25. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Oder eben das Auto komplett aus der Stadt verbannen. Neue Wohnquartiere sollten konsequent autofrei gestaltet werden.


Weil Stadt ja gleich Stadt ist oder?
Keine Ahnung ob du wirklich schonmal in einer Großstadt gewohnt hast, aber zwischen Innenstadt und äußeren Stadtgebieten ist meist ein riesen Unterschied. Während du bei ersterem quasi alles zu Fuß erreichen kannst brauchst du bei letzteren mal gut und gerne 20 Minuten Fußweg bis zur nächsten S-Bahn-Station (und das ist noch nichtmal das Extremum, z.B. in Hamburg kannst du in Teilen der Stadt wohnen wo der Bus alleine 30 Minuten bis zur nächsten S-Bahn braucht, von Fußweg wollen wir da gar nicht erst reden). Beide gehören aber zur Stadt, beides liegt innerhalb der Ortsschildgrenzen.
Und autofreie Wohnquartiere? Wer möchte das? Nahezu keiner. Das ist ja so als würde man sich selbst ins Knie schießen.


----------



## seahawk (25. Februar 2021)

Dann ist das ein Grund den ÖPNV und das Radwegenetz zu verbessern, nicht den Moloch Auto weiter in der Stadt zu dulden.


----------



## Mancko (25. Februar 2021)

Also ich fahre gern mit meinem Auto. Erst heute wieder bei herrlichem Wetter einen Ausflug gemacht. Macht einfach Gaudi. Und seit Corona fahre ich auch konsequent mit dem Auto in die Stadt wenn ich mal ins Büro muss. Kein Bock auf ÖNPV. Wer Fahrrad fahren will oder ÖNPV soll das tun. Ich fahre meinen S4. Nennt sich individuelle Freiheit.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Und bis jetzt wurden Ideen zu einer Ökodiktatur ziemlich massiv an der Urne abgestraft, ich erinnere an 5DM für den Liter Bezin oder den Veggie Day, oder Onkel Jürgens (Trittin) Ideen zu allgemeinen Besteuerung (Wahl 2012).


Weil die Politiker der Union, besonders der CSU asoziale Populisten sind die mit ihren plumpen Wahlkampfreden und Plakaten ihr Klientel zu schlechten Entscheidungen überzeugen die erst spürbar werden wenn besagtes Klientel bereits unter der Erde liegt. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mal ganz abgesehen von der Frage wie das funktionieren soll und es nicht damit endet, das Vermögende ihr Auto behalten


KFZ Steuer ans KFZ und Gehalt/Vermögen koppeln, dafür ggf Grundsätze der Steuerpolitik anpassen. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> da spielen für mich Brennstoffzelle, oder alternative Verbrenner immer noch eine wichtige Rolle.


Dann hast du wirklich 0 Ahnung von Physik. 
Wasserstoff grob Faktor 2 und synthetisches Benzin Faktor 5 an notwendiger Energie im Vergleich zum Batterieauto. 
Beides kann man machen, für Sonderfälle. Nicht für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Einen Standard für die Industrie vorschreiben, ist doch etwas anderes als Individualverkehr zu "verbieten"!


Wird man aber letztendlich machen müssen, denn anders geht es ja nicht. Der Klimawandel schreitet immer weiter fort.
Natürlich braucht es Alternativen, das ist ja klar. Bezahlbare Alternativen. Deswegen bin ich ja auch dafür, den öffentlichen Nahverkehr kostenlos anzubieten. Dafür verteuert man das Fahren in die Innenstadt oder entsorgt endlich mal die ganzen Subventionen, die es so gibt.
Wieso gibt es eigentlich Förderpakete für die Autoindustrie? VW hat 2020 10 Milliarden Gewinn gemacht. Die brauchen das nicht. Das Geld kann man freischaffende  Künstler geben. Die brauchen das dringender.
Man muss Konzepte entwickeln und sie dann testen.


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil die Politiker der Union, besonders der CSU asoziale Populisten sind die mit ihren plumpen Wahlkampfreden und Plakaten ihr Klientel zu schlechten Entscheidungen überzeugen die erst spürbar werden wenn besagtes Klientel bereits unter der Erde liegt.


Über solche Sprüche kann man entweder nur lachen oder den Kopf schütteln!








						Kaum Ökostrom im Öko-Ländle
					

Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann von den Grünen regiert seit zehn Jahren und versprach, die erneuerbaren Energien kräftig ausbauen.




					www.zdf.de
				





Sparanus schrieb:


> KFZ Steuer ans KFZ und Gehalt/Vermögen koppeln, dafür ggf Grundsätze der Steuerpolitik anpassen.


Und du meinst das hat Aussicht auf juristischen Bestand und gewinnt eine Mehrheit an der Wahlurne?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann hast du wirklich 0 Ahnung von Physik.
> Wasserstoff grob Faktor 2 und synthetisches Benzin Faktor 5 an notwendiger Energie im Vergleich zum Batterieauto.
> Beides kann man machen, für Sonderfälle. Nicht für die Allgemeinheit.



Wenn du meinst! Ich bin ziemlich genau im Bilde beim Energieaufwand für den Abbau von Lithium und die Herstellung von Batterien, aber du kannst ja meinen ich hätte keine Ahnung.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Über solche Sprüche kann man entweder nur lachen oder den Kopf schütteln!


Guck mal auf den Facebook Account der CSU.
Dass Scheuer einer der größten Steuergeldverschwender der Geschichte ist erwähnt man natürlich nicht.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Und du meinst das hat Aussicht auf juristischen Bestand und gewinnt eine Mehrheit an der Wahlurne?


Das wird man sehen, es verletzt jedenfalls nicht die Grundrechte.
Und Mehrheit an der Wahlurne? Ich bitte dich, wir sind eine repräsentative Demokratie.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin ziemlich genau im Bilde beim Energieaufwand für den Abbau von Lithium und die Herstellung von Batterien


Und den Energieaufwand für den Bau von Syntheseanlagen kennst du auch? Den Energieaufwand für Verbrenner?

Es gibt für den Massenmarkt keine Alternative zum Akku, ist nicht drin.


Aber wo wir grad bei Unionspolitikern sind:








						Spahn vergibt Logistik-Auftrag ohne Ausschreibung
					

Gesundheitsminister Jens Spahn vergab Transportleistungen ohne Ausschreibung - und zwar an ein Unternehmen aus dem Landkreis seines CDU-Kreisverbandes.




					m.tagesspiegel.de
				




Und jetzt noch ein richtiger AfD Move:








						„Ein Bundesminister sollte die Pressefreiheit achten“
					

Der CDU-Politiker wollte vom Grundbuchamt wissen, wer Fragen zu seinen privaten Immobilienkäufen stellt – und welche. Medienverbände finden das verstörend.




					m.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Poulton (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber wo wir grad bei Unionspolitikern sind:


Halt Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Echte Amigos. Strauß, Kohl und Co. wären stolz.


----------



## Mancko (25. Februar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Halt Union wie sie leibt und lebt. Echte Amigos. Strauß, Kohl und Co. wären stolz.


Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft. Ein Blick auf die Kloake Berlin reicht da ja bereits. Chronisch Pleite, versifft, dreckig und inkompetent, siehe Pobereit und Müller. Sollen die Berliner ihren Drecksladen selber finanzieren.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt für den Massenmarkt keine Alternative zum Akku, ist nicht drin.



Problem ist nur die Stromversorgung. Da ist es mit Wasserstoff einfacher.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft. Ein Blick auf die Kloake Berlin reicht da ja bereits. Chronisch Pleite, versifft, dreckig und inkompetent, siehe Pobereit und Müller. Sollen die Berliner ihren Drecksladen selber finanzieren.


Ach ja die CDU hat Berlin also nie regiert und war nie Teil der Regierung? 


DKK007 schrieb:


> Problem ist nur die Stromversorgung. Da ist es mit Wasserstoff einfacher.


Ja den Bedarf an einer knappen Ressource (EE) noch verdoppeln. 
Brennstoffzellen nutzen sich wie Akkus übrigens auch ab.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft.


Nö.
Vor Merkel haben Unionsregierungen immer die größten Staatsschulden angehäuft.

Andererseits stimmt das natürlich auch wieder; Politik vorwiegend für Reiche, Großbanken, die Automobil-, Energie-, und Rüstungsindustrie kurbelt die [deutsche] Wirtschaft auch wieder massiv an. 
Hat halt nur nicht zwingend jeder, der nicht in jenen Branchen arbeitet, was davon.^^


----------



## Don-71 (25. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja den Bedarf an einer knappen Ressource (EE) noch verdoppeln.
> Brennstoffzellen nutzen sich wie Akkus übrigens auch ab.


Das ist totaler Quatsch, die Herstellung von klimaneutralen Wasserstoff korrespondiert haar genauso wie die Herstellung von grünen Strom. Wird zur Herstellung von Wasserstoff regenerative Energie benutzt, wird er genauso grün, wie grüner Strom.








						CO2-Bilanz von Elektroautos (Batterie): Studien  | autozeitung.de
					

CO2-Bilanz der Batterieproduktion: Studien zufolge sind Elektroautos über die gesamte Lebensdauer klimafreundlicher als Verbrenner!




					www.autozeitung.de
				




Bis jetzt ist die CO2 Bilanz eines Batterie Elektroautos eher schlecht, da der Gewinn auf einen Dieselverbrenner im Jahre 2021 bei 16% bei 150000 Kilometern liegt, alle Rechnungen für die Zukunft beinhalten weiterentwickelte Technologien bei der Batterieherstellung, regenerativer Energie und dem Recyceln!
Brennstoffzellen unterliegen genauso dem technischen Fortschritt und letztendlich kann man auch Wasserstoff verbrennen und diese Form des Verbrenners weiterentwickeln.
Die einseitige Festlegung auf Batterien für den Massenmarkt ist nach allen technischen Studien voreilig und bis jetzt nicht nachhaltig, weil es von massiven technoligischen Sprüngen ausgeht, die auch bei der Brennstoffzelle und Verbrennern erreicht werden kann. Die Umweltzerstörung und der Wasserverbrauch bei der Gewinnung von Lithium sind auf Dauer kaum tragbar!


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist totaler Quatsch, die Herstellung von klimaneutralem Wasserstoff korrespondiert haar genauso wie die Herstellung von grünem Strom. Wird zur Herstellung von Wasserstoff regenerative Energie benutzt, wird er genauso grün, wie grüner Strom.


Du hast meine Aussage nicht verstanden.
Natürlich ist dann auch der Wasserstoff Grün, aber du brauchst trotzdem mindestens die doppelte Menge Grünen Strom.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt ist die CO2 Bilanz eines Batterie Elektroautos eher schlecht, da der Gewinn auf einen Dieselverbrenner im Jahre 2021 bei 16% bei 150000 Kilometern liegt,


Komische Formulierung, willst du sagen, dass das BEV bei 150k km 16 Prozent besser dasteht?


Don-71 schrieb:


> letztendlich kann man auch Wasserstoff verbrennen und diese Form des Verbrenners weiterentwickeln.


Scheiß Wirkungsgrad!


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die einseitige Festlegung auf Batterien für den Massenmarkt ist nach allen technischen Studien voreilig und bis jetzt nicht nachhaltig, weil es von massiven technoligischen Sprüngen ausgeht, die auch bei der Brennstoffzelle und Verbrennern erreicht werden kann.


Das stimmt einfach nicht, die technologischen Sprünge bei Verbrennern gehen gegen null. 
Das was man machen könnte wäre schon möglich (VW Lupo 3L), hat aber keiner gekauft.

Brennstoffzelle ja klar, aber 10 bis 20 Prozent wären schon sehr viel und trotzdem bleibst du hinter den BEVs.

Auch BEVs werden erstmal nicht wirklich effizienter, es geht eher um die Haltbarkeit der Akkus.
Aber mit Erst und Zweitverwendung kommen wir schon heute auf 15 bis 20+ Jahre Akku Lebensdauer.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Umweltzerstörung und der Wasserverbrauch bei der Gewinnung von Lithium sind auf Dauer kaum tragbar!


Mach Google Maps auf, Sat Ansicht und sag mir was du siehst.
Ich sehe 2 riesige Tagebaugebiete in Deutschland.
Mach YouTube auf, such nach Feuer aus dem Wasserhahn.
Guck es dir an

Das passiert wenn wir weiter machen wie bisher dann haben wir solche Umweltschäden.

Rechne dir aus was wir an Energie brauchen um alle Autos in Deutschland zu laden, rechne
das in Windräder um und jetzt nimm das mal 2. Dann weißt du was du für eine Wasserstoffwirtschaft brauchst.


----------



## HenneHuhn (26. Februar 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft. Ein Blick auf die Kloake Berlin reicht da ja bereits. Chronisch Pleite, versifft, dreckig und inkompetent, siehe Pobereit und Müller. Sollen die Berliner ihren Drecksladen selber finanzieren.



Berlin hat wirtschaftlich immer nur funktioniert als "Schaufenster des Westens" Richtung DDR, durch enorme Subventionssummen.

"Pobereit"... Lass mich raten: du fühltest dich sogar gewitzt und eloquent, als du das getippt hast, oder?


----------



## Poulton (26. Februar 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft.


Was zu beweisen wäre. Kohls Wiederwahl 1990 wäre, wenn man sich die Umfragen von damals zu gemüte führt, ohne die Wiedervereinigung fragwürdig gewesen. u.a. wegen einer miserablen Lage in Wirtschaft und Arbeitsmarkt.



Mancko schrieb:


> Chronisch Pleite, versifft, dreckig und inkompetent


Berlin war schon zu Zeiten als man noch einen Kaiser hatte, ein Fass ohne Boden und ein Hort der Organisierten Kriminalität. Aber das hat es mit der überwiegenden Mehrzahl aller Hauptstädte gemein.


----------



## Lotto (26. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Dann ist das ein Grund den ÖPNV und das Radwegenetz zu verbessern, nicht den Moloch Auto weiter in der Stadt zu dulden.


Wir leben nunmal in Zeiten wo Individualverkehr notwendig ist. Arbeitersiedlungen für Großunternehmen gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr. Zudem arbeiten nun in der Regel beide Partner (aber wohnen an der gleichen Adresse) bzw. arbeiten >50% Menschen eh in kleinen Unternehmen.

Du kannst nicht für jeden Menschen eine super ÖPNV-Verbindung bereitstellen, das geht einfach nicht. Schon jetzt fahren ja Busse Slalom durch die Gebiete um möglichst viel mitzunehmen, brauchen aber dann eben 40 Minuten für die direkte Strecke, welche man selbst mit dem Fahrrad in 20 Minuten schaffen würde.
Auch ist so eine ÖPNV-Fahrt in Großstädten mittlerweile ein Abenteuer für sich. Vor 15-25 Jahren bin ich noch täglich damit 30-60min einfache Fahrt zu Schule/Studium gefahren. Da ging es noch. Das schlimmste waren ab und zu mal ein paar Bettler. Aber was heute da teilweise mitfährt...ne sorry aber da fahr ich lieber mit dem Auto.

Fahrrad geht halt nicht für alle Leute. Ich selbst schwitze sehr schnell sehr stark (nein ich bin weder übergewichtig noch mache ich keinen Sport). 15 Minuten auf dem Fahrrad, egal wie schnell ich fahre, und es fängt an zu laufen (Rücken, Kopf, Achseln, Po,...). Nach 45-60 Minuten ist die Jeans und die Jacke durch. Natürlich kann man sich dann auf der Firmentoilette umziehen, aber das ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass die Haut voll Schweiß ist und die Morgendusche quasi fürn Ar.... Und stinkend wie ein Tier auf der Arbeit zu sein kann und will man weder Kollegen noch Kunden zumuten. Bei Kontakt zu letzteren würde man auch irgendwann vom Vorgesetzten eine Mahnung bekommen, weil man so halt einfach nicht auftreten kann.
Mag sein, dass dies alles für dich praktikabel ist, aber das ist nur dein Standpunkt. Und die Welt ist nunmal sehr viel größer als dieser und der 10m Radius drum herum.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wir leben nunmal in Zeiten wo Individualverkehr notwendig ist.


Das Argument kauf ich teilweise.
Aber (!) warum musst du diese Fahrt zur Arbeit denn mit einer dicken Karre machen und kannst kein Kleinstfahrzeug dafür nehmen?
Also ich weiß nicht was du fährst, aber selbst wenn wir die Frage Individualverkehr Ja/Nein ausklammern muss ich fragen warum die Autos immer größer werden. Jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn du pro 100km 8 Liter brauchst ist das Wahnsinn und nicht zu rechtfertigen.
Für den Individualverkehr muss in Zukunft gelten
So wenig wie möglich->so sparsam wie möglich->so klein wie möglich




Lotto schrieb:


> Das schlimmste waren ab und zu mal ein paar Bettler. Aber was heute da teilweise mitfährt...ne sorry aber da fahr ich lieber mit dem Auto.


Hab ich das letzte mal vor Jahren gehabt, sonst nur am Bahnsteig. Liegt aber auch nur daran, dass DB Sicherheit die nicht rauswirft.

Ach ja wenn du beim Radeln schwitzt:
Pedelec, fahren mit Motor ist sehr entspannt und sehr sparsam. Ich komme mit 500Wh um die 100km weit.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber (!) warum musst du diese Fahrt zur Arbeit denn mit einer dicken Karre machen und kannst kein Kleinstfahrzeug dafür nehmen?
> Also ich weiß nicht was du fährst, aber selbst wenn wir die Frage Individualverkehr Ja/Nein ausklammern muss ich fragen warum die Autos immer größer werden. Jetzt mal ehrlich, wenn* du pro 100km 8 Liter brauchst* ist das Wahnsinn und nicht zu rechtfertigen.
> Für den Individualverkehr muss in Zukunft gelten
> *So wenig wie möglich->so sparsam wie möglich->so klein wie möglich*


1. Gemessen an der Realität ist ein 8 Liter Verbrauch pro 100km wenig bis adäquat
Jeder SUV mit 200PS plus Motorisierung verbraucht als Diesel 10-12 Liter als Benziner eher 15 Plus Liter, wenn es 300-400PS sind, reden wir von 20 Litern plus Realverbrauch und davon gibt es zig Millionen auf Deutschlands Straßen.
2. Wie willst du das bitte entscheiden und woran machst du das fest?
Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand den SUV Boom von Anfang an völlig falsch und fehlgeleitet, ich würde sie morgen verbieten, aber ich kann doch einer Famillie mit 2 oder 3 Kindern keinen Kleinwagen aufnötigen, was ist mit den Millionen von Vertreterschleudern, willst du allen Leuten vorschreiben, was sie zu kaufen haben auch gewerblich?
Auf was für einen Staat bewegen wir uns dann zu? Entscheidet dann der "Nächste" welchen Fernseher (Größe) oder welchen Computer ich zu kaufen habe?
Mir ist das Problem durchaus bewusst nur sollten dir und Anderen auch die Effekte und Folgen klar sein, die deine oder andere Zeilen nach sich ziehen.
Schon deine Äußerung die KFZ Steuer an ein Gehalt zu binden, warum dann nicht die Grunderwerbssteuer oder gleich die ganze Mehrwertsteuer?
Man sollte sich mal grundsätzlich überlegen, ob so etwas nicht eher dem Populismus von Rechts ähnelt, es gibt nämlich für unsere derzeitigen Probleme keine einfachen Lösungen, wenn wir unsere Werte nicht völlig über den Haufen werfen wollen. *Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel!*


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Gemessen an der Realität ist ein 8 Liter Verbrauch pro 100km wenig bis adäquat


Ja leider!


Don-71 schrieb:


> 2. Wie willst du das bitte entscheiden und woran machst du das fest?


Es muss unangenehm sein übergroße Autos zu fahren.
In Japan muss man zum Beispiel einen eigenen Stellplatz nachweisen, wenn man ein Auto ab einer bestimmten Größe zulassen will. ->große Autos werden unattraktiv.
Gibt viele Möglichkeiten etwas zu tun. Auch ohne jemanden den Boden unter den Füßen wegzuziehen.

Aber wir sind in einem Land in dem 130 als Tempolimit schon Nazi Vergleiche nach sich ziehen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> aber ich kann doch einer Famillie mit 2 oder 3 Kindern keinen Kleinwagen aufnötigen, was ist mit den Millionen von Vertreterschleudern, willst du allen Leuten vorschreiben, was sie zu kaufen haben auch gewerblich?


Na mit 2 Kindern kommt man auch im Kleinwagen ganz gut klar, aber davon ab kann man das bei
der Zulassung berücksichtigen.


Don-71 schrieb:


> Schon deine Äußerung die KFZ Steuer an ein Gehalt zu binden, warum dann nicht die Grunderwerbssteuer oder gleich die ganze Mehrwertsteuer?


Es geht um die Lenkungswirkung, nicht um irgendeine Art Sozialismus.
Wenn der Autofan jetzt unbedingt den fetten SUV haben will, dann soll er doch.
Es soll ihm jedenfalls als Normalverdiener weh tun, wenn er eine Drecksschleuder fährt.
Aber einen Millionär wird das dann nicht aufhalten sich einen zu kaufen und ihn zu fahren.
Wenn wir jetzt aber eine sehr hohe absolute Summe ansetzten wird es vielleicht auch dem Millionär
weh tun, aber für den Normalverdiener haben wir es unmöglich gemacht sich so ein Auto zu kaufen.

Ich finde meine Lösung bietet im Gegensatz zu den Alternativen relativ viel Freiheit diese Produkte doch zu kaufen und vergrößert die Klassenunterschiede dabei nicht großartig.


----------



## Don-71 (26. Februar 2021)

@ Sparanus

Wo ist dann bitte das Problem, die KFZ Steuer am Verbrauch fest zu machen?
Meiner Meinung nach wesentlich einfacher und besser zu vermitteln mit ähnlicher oder gleicher Lenkungswirkung!

Es ist nämlich auch Verbrauchstechnisch ein riesen Unterschied ob ich einen zB. A4 oder A6 Kombi mit 2.0 Liter Diesel und 170PS mit 1,5 Tonnen fahre, oder einen Q5 oder Q7 mit 1,7 oder 2 Tonnen und 240PS Diesel. Dazwischen dürften 4-6 Liter plus Realverbrauch liegen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es noch die Möglichkeit für Lieferdienste mit E-Autos zu leifern. Man muss ja auch die Zugänglichkeit für Rettungsdienste, Müllabfuhr usw. gewährleisten. Es gibt ja bereits eine entsprechende Bürgerinitiative in berlin, die das Auto aus dem S-Bahnring verbannen will.



Würde mich ja mal interessieren, wie viele der Teilnehmer der Bürgerinitative tatsächlich auch innerhalb des Rings wohnen und viele derjenigen, die da Wohnen, nicht Teil der Initiative sind....
"Gar keine Autos" bedeutet in Deutschland immer noch ein massiv eingeschränktes Leben und es nützt wenig, dass man es unmittelbar vor der eigenen Haustür nicht braucht, wenn man sein Kiez auch mal verlassen möchte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, auch ein Krankenwagen ist ein Auto. Eine autofreie Stadt ist daher Unsinn.
> Man könnte aber eben emissionsfreie Fahrzeuge Einlass gewähren, während alle anderen draußen bleiben müssen.



Gegen NOx und Verbrennungs-Feinstaub gibt es Abgassysteme, der Verwendung irgendwann in Zukunft vielleicht auch mal vorgeschrieben wird, und wo das CO2 emittiert wird, ist reichlich egal. 95% der Unannehmlichkeiten von Autos in der Stadt hat man mit Batterieautos genauso. Einige, z.B. Reifenabrieb und Straßenbelastung, durch das höhere Gewicht sogar noch mehr. Und der Stadtbewohner, für dessen Anwendungsprofil ein Batterieauto nicht geeignet ist, ist trotzdem gearscht. (Und das ist es bei erstaunlich vielen umweltbewussten Stadtbewohnern naheliegend, da Batterieautos eigentlich nur für in-die-Stadt-Pendler optimal sind, die für ein Fahrrad zuweit wegwohnen. Stadtbewohner leben aber quasi per Definition nah genug an der Stadt, um das Rad zu nehmen.)




Don-71 schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zu letzt!



Wenn DIE Hoffnung bei den letzten vier Wahlen nicht gestorben ist, dann nur weil sie schon untot war.




Mancko schrieb:


> Bei denen funktionierte in aller Regel wenigstens die Wirtschaft. Ein Blick auf die Kloake Berlin reicht da ja bereits. Chronisch Pleite, versifft, dreckig und inkompetent, siehe Pobereit und Müller. Sollen die Berliner ihren Drecksladen selber finanzieren.



Man kann zum Spaß ja mal in die Berliner Verkehrsinfrastruktur genauso viel Bundesmittel investieren wie in die 
bayrische und umgekehrt Bayern dazu zwingen, pro lokal registriertem Einwohner genauso viel Kultur- und sonstiges Angebot bereitzustellen bzw. ein entsprechendes Maß an Dienstleistungen für Einwohner anderer Bundesländer bereitzustellen... 




Lotto schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht für jeden Menschen eine super ÖPNV-Verbindung bereitstellen, das geht einfach nicht.



In der Stadt geht das. Überall da, wo mehrere Personen ähnliche Stecken zurücklegen müssen, ist ÖPNV Ressourcen-effizient und -effizienter als Privat-PKW. Wenn man es sauber plant, sind Busse und Bahnen ab einer gewissen Personen- und Baudichte sogar (deutlich) schneller als Autos weil sie einfach mit viel weniger Verkehrsfläche auskommen bzw. auch innerstädtisch noch mit den nötigen räumlichen Reserven für flüssigen, schnellen Verkehr operieren können. Individualverkehr braucht es nur da, wo eben sehr individuelle Transportaufgaben anstehen: Beim Transport größerer Objekte und bei Fahrten in die / aus der Pampa. Aber genau das macht nur einen minimalen Teil des Verkehrs in der Stadt aus. Das Problem des heutigen ÖPNV ist, dass er nur für einen kleinen Teil der Leute dimensioniert ist und Rücksicht auf eine Große Masse von Autofahrern nehmen muss. Deswegen hat man vielerorts selbst in der Stadt eine Taktung und eine Liniendichte wie in der Pampa und obendrauf noch die Verkehrsbedhinderungen eines PKW-Systems.



> Fahrrad geht halt nicht für alle Leute. Ich selbst schwitze sehr schnell sehr stark (nein ich bin weder übergewichtig noch mache ich keinen Sport). 15 Minuten auf dem Fahrrad, egal wie schnell ich fahre, und es fängt an zu laufen (Rücken, Kopf, Achseln, Po,...). Nach 45-60 Minuten ist die Jeans und die Jacke durch.



Starker Schweiß ist 9 bis 10 Monate im Jahr nur eine Frage angepasster Kleidung. Ich schwitze selbst auch leicht, aber ich komme trotzdem nicht VERschwitzt auf Arbeit an. Viele Leute machen den Fehler sich so anzuziehen, als wollten sie draußen in der Kälte stehen, dabei werden sie sich bewegen. Spätestens wenn man ein E-Bike nimmt, um etwaige Steigungen abzumildern, sollte es eigentlich für jeden nicht-adiapösen Menschen (und deren Hauptproblem ließe sich durch Radfahren bekämpfen) möglich sein so auf Arbeit anzukommen, dass er maximal einen Waschlappen und eine Möglichkeit zum Umziehen braucht. Zugegebenermaßen fehlt letztere bei sehr vielen Arbeitgebern, insbesondere bei solchen die eine zum Radfahren eindeutig ungeeignete Berufskleidung sogar im Innendienst vorschreiben und/oder für eine zeitweilig deutlich unter der Außentemperatur liegende Arbeitstemperatur sorgen. Aber das ist kein Fehler am Konzept Fahrrad, sondern einer bei diesen Arbeitgebern. Ersteres hat nur ein größeres Problem: Regen. Dagegen kann man sich zwar prinzipiell auch durch Kleidung schützen, die ist dann aber wirklich nur eingeschränkt atmungsaktiv, was gerade in Kombination mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit zu Schweißproblemen führt. Aber auch das wäre bei einem Velomobil gelöst und die sind verkehrstechnisch auch ein riesiger Fortschritt gegenüber heutzutage typischerweise genutzten Autos.




Don-71 schrieb:


> 1. Gemessen an der Realität ist ein 8 Liter Verbrauch pro 100km wenig bis adäquat
> Jeder SUV mit 200PS plus Motorisierung verbraucht als Diesel 10-12 Liter als Benziner eher 15 Plus Liter, wenn es 300-400PS sind, reden wir von 20 Litern plus Realverbrauch und davon gibt es zig Millionen auf Deutschlands Straßen.



Also DAS Standardbeispiel für überdimensioniert, übermotorisierte SUVs liegt mit den genannten Parametern bei im Schnitt 10 l Diesel und 14 l Benzin. Wer man sinnig damit umgeht, ist also auch ein deutlich geringerer Verbrauch möglich.








						Verbrauch: Porsche - Cayenne - Spritmonitor.de
					

Übersicht über Verbrauchswerte von: Porsche, Cayenne




					www.spritmonitor.de
				




Und von Autos in diesem Format gibt es keine Millionen in Deutschland, mit typischeren "SUV"-Formaten sind es 7 respektive 8,5 l.








						Verbrauch: Volkswagen - Tiguan - Spritmonitor.de
					

Übersicht über Verbrauchswerte von: Volkswagen, Tiguan




					www.spritmonitor.de
				




(Ändert natürlich nichts daran, dass die maximal Transportleistung eher der eines Kleinwagens entspricht, die mit 4-4,5 l auskommen und mit 2-3 l auskommen könnten, wenn die Hersteller dort nicht soviel Schrott, sondern etwas effizientes zusammenbauen würden. Und für die meistens genutzte Transportleistung "1 Person plus maximal ein Rucksack" ließe sich sogar etwas im 1-l-Bereich bauen.)


2. Wie willst du das bitte entscheiden und woran machst du das fest?
Das wir uns nicht falsch verstehen, ich fand den SUV Boom von Anfang an völlig falsch und fehlgeleitet, ich würde sie morgen verbieten, aber ich kann doch einer Famillie mit 2 oder 3 Kindern keinen Kleinwagen aufnötigen, was ist mit den Millionen von Vertreterschleudern, willst du allen Leuten vorschreiben, was sie zu kaufen haben auch gewerblich?
Auf was für einen Staat bewegen wir uns dann zu? Entscheidet dann der "Nächste" welchen Fernseher (Größe) oder welchen Computer ich zu kaufen habe?
Mir ist das Problem durchaus bewusst nur sollten dir und Anderen auch die Effekte und Folgen klar sein, die deine oder andere Zeilen nach sich ziehen.
Schon deine Äußerung die KFZ Steuer an ein Gehalt zu binden, warum dann nicht die Grunderwerbssteuer oder gleich die ganze Mehrwertsteuer?
Man sollte sich mal grundsätzlich überlegen, ob so etwas nicht eher dem Populismus von Rechts ähnelt, es gibt nämlich für unsere derzeitigen Probleme keine einfachen Lösungen, wenn wir unsere Werte nicht völlig über den Haufen werfen wollen. *Der Zweck heiligt nicht die Mittel!*
[/QUOTE]


Don-71 schrieb:


> @ Sparanus
> 
> Wo ist dann bitte das Problem, die KFZ Steuer am Verbrauch fest zu machen?
> Meiner Meinung nach wesentlich einfacher und besser zu vermitteln mit ähnlicher oder gleicher Lenkungswirkung!
> ...



KFZ-Steuer am Verbrauch festmachen, so wie es im Moment läuft, ist in meinen Augen eine Katastrophe.
Erstmal braucht man (wenn man keine Totalüberwachung will) einen "offiziellen" Verbrauch, also eine Prüfzyklus. Der immer Lücker haben wird und deswegen zu Bescheißerei von vorn bis hinten führt. Bei NEFZ hat das bekanntermaßen nicht nur unfaire Besteuerungen zur Folge (Autos mit ähnlichem Realverbrauch werden stark unterschiedlich besteuert), sondern auch negative Auswirkungen für die Umwelt (Autos werden derart auf Zyklus-Bestwerte optimiert, dass die Effizienz im realen Einsatz sinkt.) Dafür zeigen auch deine Beispiele wunderbar, die eben für die Steuer nicht 6 l auseinander liegen.
Dann berücksichtigt die KFZ-Steuer nicht das individuelle Fahrverhalten, dass einen noch viel größeren Einfluss auf den Real-Verbrauch hat.
Und vor allem berücksichtigt sie nicht die reale Fahrstrecke. KFZ-Steuer nach Normverbrauch bestraft den, der viele, leistungsfähige und/oder technisch einfache Fahrzeuge rumstehen hat (also z.B. einen Forstwirt, der ein paar mal im Jahr die Zugkraft eines F350 braucht, wöchentlich die Geländegängigkeit eines Niva, mit denen zusammen aber nur wenige 1000 km im Jahr fährt) und belohnt diejenigen, die für geringe Fahrleistungen ausgelegtes Autos permanent quälen (also z.B. jeden Tag 100 km hin, 100 km zurück einem kleinen 3-Zylinder @Bodenblech fahren). Insgesamt kann eine Person A, die die Umwelt 10-20 mal mehr schädigt als Person B im jetzigen System leicht 1/10-1/20 der Steuern von B dafür zahlen.

Und das ganze ist in meinen Augen auch komplett überflüssig: CO2 entsteht nicht aus dicken Autos, sondern aus C-haltigen Treibstoffen und zwar exakt im Verhältnis 1 C im Treibstoff zu 1 C in CO2. Das kann man also kinderleicht und 100% fair über die Spritpreise regeln, das hat in der KFZ-Steuer rein gar nichts zu suchen. Die würde ich stattdessen auf Gewicht, Fahrzeuglänge, -breite und Höchstgeschwindigkeit umstellen. Denn die Länge definiert maßgeblich den Park-Platzbedarf, die Breite die Abmessungen nötiger Fahrspuren, das Gewicht die Straßenbelastung und die beabsichtigte Geschwindigkeit (die in der Regel mit der möglichen Höchstgeschwindigkeit korreliert - man kauft sich ein schnelleres Auto, weil man schneller fahren will, auch wenn niemand regelmäßig das Limit ausreizt) geht stark in das Umweltpotential ein, außerdem definiert sie den Aufwand im Fernstraßenbau. Und das sind letztlich die Kosten, die die Allgemeinheit bei der Bereithaltung der Verkehrs- (und Krankhaus-)Infrastruktur tragen muss. Formel könnte z.B. so aussehen:
Gewicht [T] * Vmax [km/h] + L [cm] * (B [m] - 1,5)
Da würden sich "Sport SUVs" ganz schnell von selbst erledigen


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Wo ist dann bitte das Problem, die KFZ Steuer am Verbrauch fest zu machen?


Ich will sie ja auch am Verbrauch festmachen, aber nicht nur.

Wie willst du das Problem lösen, dass auch die ganzen Manager und Gutverdiener etc nicht mehr 
übergroßen Karren rumfahren ohne das Gehalt mit einzurechnen?


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2021)

Mal wieder etwas mehr zum Thema:









						Angebot an Wohnungen hat sich halbiert: Mietendeckel hat dramatische Folgen für Neu-Berliner
					

Mit dem Gesetz sind die Mieten in der Stadt zwar um elf Prozent gesunken. Gleichzeitig hat sich das Angebot drastisch reduziert, zeigt jetzt eine DIW-Studie.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2021)

Gegensatz:
Mietendeckel hat gute Folgen für Alt Berliner


----------



## DKK007 (26. Februar 2021)

Bloß können die sich einen Umzug innerhalb der Stadt auch nicht mehr leisten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß können die sich einen Umzug innerhalb der Stadt auch nicht mehr leisten.



Einen Umzug innerhalb Berlins konnte sich auch bislang nur wenige leisten. Der Unterschied ist: Jetzt müssen das auch nicht mehr so viele. Weniger Mietangebote bei einer gleichbleibenden Anzahl Mietwohnungen bedeutet schlicht, dass mehr Wohnungen vermietet bleiben und weniger gerade frei sind, weil die Mieter rausgeekelt wurden. Und genau das ist das Ziel des Mietendeckels: Es darf sich nicht mehr rentieren, Leute ihr zu Hause zu entziehen, um danach teurer neu zu vermieten.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bloß können die sich einen Umzug innerhalb der Stadt auch nicht mehr leisten.


Und das erzählst du jetzt bitte Oma Erna die nicht mehr 50% ihrer Rente für die Miete ausgeben muss!


----------



## Lotto (27. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber (!) warum musst du diese Fahrt zur Arbeit denn mit einer dicken Karre machen und kannst kein Kleinstfahrzeug dafür nehmen?



Das machen die Leute ja schon. Der Zweitwagen bei den Kollegen ist eigentlich immer Klein-/Kompaktwagen. Aber der Hauptwagen ist dann eben immer ein größeres Fahrzeug. Und beide werden täglich bewegt, weil ja beide Partner zur Arbeit fahren.
Oft sind es die Kinder die dazu führen, dass sich halt ein größeres Fahrzeug angeschafft wird. Oder auch oft zu sehen: der Hund (große SUVs mit riesen Hundebox hinten drinne). Dann kann es auch Sicherheits-/Komfortgründe haben. Hab schon öfter, vor allem von Frauen gehört, dass sie sich in kleinen Autos unsicher fühlen und deshalb größere fahren. Oder man möchte halt nicht drauf verzichten auch mal den alten Kühlschrank transportieren zu können.
Mein Kumpel wohnt und arbeitet im Süden von Deutschland im Einzugsgebiet eines großen Autobauers. Da ist das Auto absolutes Statussymbol und bei Dienstwagen gibt es immer wieder Neiddebatten warum Mitarbeiter xyz den 300PS Motor ordern durfte man selber aber nur die 250PS-Variante.

Es gibt da halt sehr viele Gründe warum Menschen größere Autos fahren. Größer bedeutet oft auch gar nicht mal mehr Spritvebrauch. Ein T-Cross z.B. verbraucht wenn man gesittet fährt nahezu gleich viel wie ein Polo. Auch ein T-Roc wird da nicht wesentlich mehr verbrauchen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Hab schon öfter, vor allem von Frauen gehört, dass sie sich in kleinen Autos unsicher fühlen und deshalb größere fahren.


Klingt eher nach ungeeignet um überhaupt ein Fahrzeug zu führen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Oder man möchte halt nicht drauf verzichten auch mal den alten Kühlschrank transportieren zu können.


Hab es schon in nem anderen Thread gesagt:
Mieten, das sind diese Einzelfälle für die man sich das passende Auto nicht kauft.
Sonst hätte ich mir schon lange nen Sprinter kaufen müssen.


Lotto schrieb:


> Es gibt da halt sehr viele Gründe warum Menschen größere Autos fahren. Größer bedeutet oft auch gar nicht mal mehr Spritvebrauch. Ein T-Cross z.B. verbraucht wenn man gesittet fährt nahezu gleich viel wie ein Polo. Auch ein T-Roc wird da nicht wesentlich mehr verbrauchen.


Die meisten sind aber Schwachsinn, auch als ich Kind war sind wir nen größeren Wagen gefahren, aber das Ding war nicht so breit.
Ich seh oft genug wie SUVs einfach nicht richtig in die Parklücke passen, wenn der daneben dann normal parkt kann der SUV Fahrer nicht mehr einsteigen ->ich park neben solchen Fahrzeugen halt normal


----------



## seahawk (27. Februar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Wir leben nunmal in Zeiten wo Individualverkehr notwendig ist. Arbeitersiedlungen für Großunternehmen gibt es so gut wie nicht mehr. Zudem arbeiten nun in der Regel beide Partner (aber wohnen an der gleichen Adresse) bzw. arbeiten >50% Menschen eh in kleinen Unternehmen.
> 
> Du kannst nicht für jeden Menschen eine super ÖPNV-Verbindung bereitstellen, das geht einfach nicht. Schon jetzt fahren ja Busse Slalom durch die Gebiete um möglichst viel mitzunehmen, brauchen aber dann eben 40 Minuten für die direkte Strecke, welche man selbst mit dem Fahrrad in 20 Minuten schaffen würde.
> Auch ist so eine ÖPNV-Fahrt in Großstädten mittlerweile ein Abenteuer für sich. Vor 15-25 Jahren bin ich noch täglich damit 30-60min einfache Fahrt zu Schule/Studium gefahren. Da ging es noch. Das schlimmste waren ab und zu mal ein paar Bettler. Aber was heute da teilweise mitfährt...ne sorry aber da fahr ich lieber mit dem Auto.
> ...


Ein Pedelec erfüllt heute jedes Mobilitätsbedürfnis. Es gibt keine Grund mehr das Auto nicht in der urbanen Gesellschaft zu dulden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Pedelec erfüllt heute jedes Mobilitätsbedürfnis.


Ich sage nein, nicht in der derzeitigen Form und bei der derzeitigen Infrastruktur.


----------



## Lotto (27. Februar 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ein Pedelec erfüllt heute jedes Mobilitätsbedürfnis. Es gibt keine Grund mehr das Auto nicht in der urbanen Gesellschaft zu dulden.



Nein. Bei einem Pedelec bist du Witterungs- und Umwelteinflüssen direkt ausgesetzt.
Zudem bräuchtest du schon ein Lastenfahrrad um die Wocheneinkäufe zu tätigen (und da hab ich die Getränkekisten noch gar nicht bedacht).
Es geht ja hier nicht darum was rein theoretisch möglich ist, sondern was für die Masse praktikabel ist.

Und zum Thema Transporter mieten: das geht eben nicht in 5 Minuten. Das muss im vorraus geplant werden. Teilweise kriegt man gar keine Transporter / größere Wagen ohne vorherige Bestellung Tage/Wochen vorher.


----------



## Poulton (27. Februar 2021)

Sind wir hier bei Großstadthipster unter sich? 
Nicht jeder wohnt in einer Stadt wie Hamburg, Frankfurt a.M. oder München und auch ist Stadt nicht gleich Stadt. Man sollte bei der ganzen Diskussion immer die Siedlungsstruktur der jeweiligen Region bzw. Bundesland berücksichtigen. Ein Konzept was vielleicht tauglich für München oder Hamburg ist, kann für ein Bundesland wie z.B. Thüringen, wo rund 70% der Bevölkerung in Städten und Gemeinden mit unter 20.000 Einwohner leben, schon wieder absolut untauglich sein. Selbst Erfurt als größte Stadt Thüringens hat gerade mal was bei 220.000 Einwohner, verteilt auf einer Fläche, die etwas über der von Frankfurt am Main liegt und hat zusätzlich auch ein nur geringfügig urbanisiertes Umland.

Fürs Protokoll: Isch abe gar kein Auto Füherschein, Signorina.



HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Berlin hat wirtschaftlich immer nur funktioniert als "Schaufenster des Westens" Richtung DDR, durch enorme Subventionssummen.


Gleiches auch aus der anderen Richtung, wenn man sich anschaut was Seitens der DDR in Ostberlin reingepulvert wurde und zusätzlich noch Bauunternehmen aus der ganzen DDR gezwungen wurden, Arbeitskräfte für die Bauprojekte dort abzustellen. (Flankiert mit flotten Sprüchen ala man baue dort für die DDR.) Das hat verständlicherweise bei den Bürgern außerhalb von Berlin nicht gerade für Begeisterungsstürme gesorgt, wie man auch in einen Beitrag aus "Deutsches aus der anderen Republik" von 1987 vom ARD sieht:


Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n68ZJn1knaI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Mancko (27. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Einen Umzug innerhalb Berlins konnte sich auch bislang nur wenige leisten. Der Unterschied ist: Jetzt müssen das auch nicht mehr so viele. Weniger Mietangebote bei einer gleichbleibenden Anzahl Mietwohnungen bedeutet schlicht, dass mehr Wohnungen vermietet bleiben und weniger gerade frei sind, weil die Mieter rausgeekelt wurden. Und genau das ist das Ziel des Mietendeckels: Es darf sich nicht mehr rentieren, Leute ihr zu Hause zu entziehen, um danach teurer neu zu vermieten.



Ich prognostiziere mal, dass die Anzahl der Bestandsmietwohnungen langfristig sinken und sich auch die Bausubstanz verschlechtern wird. Wer Kleinvermieter ist wird an Eigenutzer verkaufen. Die Marktlage ist günstig denn die Preise für Eigentumswohnungen steigen. Mietwohnungsersatz geht dann halt nur über Neubau. Der wird allerdings im Preis auch erheblich mehr anziehen als zuvor es sei denn Berlin baut selber. Bei dem Management in der Stadt habe ich da so meine Zweifel ob das funktioniert -> siehe Berliner Flughafen.


----------



## Lotto (27. Februar 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Großstadthipster unter sich?
> Nicht jeder wohnt in einer Stadt wie Hamburg, Frankfurt a.M. oder München und auch ist Stadt nicht gleich Stadt.



Die Diskussion hatte sich so entwickelt, weil in deren innenstädtischen Gebieten halt schon relativ(!) viele Ladesäulen stehen, die Verdichtung natürlich mit der Stadtgröße zunimmt und einige hier dort her kommen. Das es in kleineren Großstädten zur Zeit noch schlechter aussieht sollte glaub ich niemanden überraschen.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Bei einem Pedelec bist du Witterungs- und Umwelteinflüssen direkt ausgesetzt.


Das stimmt nun nicht, sondern trifft nur auf den überwältigten Teil der Pedelecs zu.
(Siehe z.B. Podbike)


Lotto schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Transporter mieten: das geht eben nicht in 5 Minuten. Das muss im vorraus geplant werden. Teilweise kriegt man gar keine Transporter / größere Wagen ohne vorherige Bestellung Tage/Wochen vorher.


Da muss man aber schon sehr in der Provinz wohnen, in meiner Kleinstadt geht das ohne Probleme.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

Lotto schrieb:


> Das machen die Leute ja schon. Der Zweitwagen bei den Kollegen ist eigentlich immer Klein-/Kompaktwagen.



Die Kompaktklasse ist heutzutage für den Transport von vier Erwachsenen plus kleines Gepäck dimensioniert. Ich selbst fahre mit einem Kompakten drei Wochen mit zwei Personen Campen und belade den nicht einmal über Fensterkante. Golf & Co sind definitiv keine sparsamen Zweitwagen/klimatologisch akzeptable Lösungen für Leute in komplexen Pendlersituationen, sondern Erstwagen für nahezu jeden Einsatzzweck. Rein zum Pendeln sind Twizzy oder kleiner angebracht, aber das fährt praktisch niemand.



> Aber der Hauptwagen ist dann eben immer ein größeres Fahrzeug. Und beide werden täglich bewegt, weil ja beide Partner zur Arbeit fahren.



Zwar ist sowas von der Individualgeschichte her teilweise nicht zu vermeiden, weil einige Leute (aber BEI WEITEM nicht alle) ihren Arbeitsplatz häufiger wechseln müssen. Aber volkswirtschaftlich und ökologisch ist es eigentlich schon ein voll-fail, wenn nicht mindestens einer der Arbeitsplätze der Haushaltmitglier  in Fahrrad-Entfernung liegt und Norm sollte eigentlich einmal Fahrrad + einmal ÖPNV sein, zwei Autos zu benötigen die absolute Ausnahme.



> Oft sind es die Kinder die dazu führen, dass sich halt ein größeres Fahrzeug angeschafft wird. Oder auch oft zu sehen: der Hund (große SUVs mit riesen Hundebox hinten drinne).



Wer nicht in einer Umgebung lebt, in der ein Hund genug Auslauf hat, soll sich keinen Hund anschaffen. Erst recht keinen großen. Ende. Das ist Tierqulärei und gehört auch dann verboten, wenn es morgen sichere Fusionsreaktoren in Handtaschengröße geben sollte. Und Kinder sind per Definition klein. Vielleicht nicht Kleinwagen-klein aber mehr als das Platzangebot eines Fabia Combi braucht es für eine vierköpfige Familie nie. (Was nicht heißt, dass nicht vielleicht qualitativ mehr Auto als ein Fabia gewünscht sein kann, aber man kann mit solchen Bedürfnissen kein X6-Format erklären.)



> Dann kann es auch Sicherheits-/Komfortgründe haben. Hab schon öfter, vor allem von Frauen gehört, dass sie sich in kleinen Autos unsicher fühlen und deshalb größere fahren.



Das ist KEIN Sicherheitsgrund. Das ist ein rein emotionaler Grund. Sie FÜHLT sich unsicher, obwohl es vom Auto her keinerlei Anlass gibt und ein SUV keinerlei Verbesserung bringt, also soll sie kein SUV kaufen, sondern das Hirn anschmeißen. (Oder, wenn die Probleme so akut sind, dass man mit rationalem Denken nicht mehr weiterkommt: Zum Psychiater gehen. Es ist deren Job Leuten zu helfen, die ihrer eigenen, irrationalen Stimmungen nicht mehr Herr werden undzwar ganz besonders im Falle unbegründeter Ängste.)

Sicherheit dürfte sogar akute Mangelware im Umfeld dieser Personen sein, wenn sie ohnehin schon mit sicherem Verhalten im Verkehr überfordert sind und dann auch noch ein besonders unübersichtliches, oft besonders breites Fahrzeug wählen, dass besonders viel Vorraussicht erfordert.



> Oder man möchte halt nicht drauf verzichten auch mal den alten Kühlschrank transportieren zu können.



Wenn mehr als 10% der SUV-Fahrer ihren Kühlschrank in ihren PKW bekommen, wäre ich sehr überrascht. Nur wenige Leute (und das sind eben gerade nicht die mit solchen Karren) haben Kühlschränke <2 m Höhe und kaum ein SUV hat eine Laderaumlänge >2 m. Also wird man sich dafür so oder so einen Transporter oder einen Anhänger mieten müssen - was auch vollkommen okay ist für etwas, dass man nur alle 10 Jahre braucht. Dafür muss und sollte man sich kein Vehikel kaufen, sondern stattdessen ein Auto, dass für 90% der jährlichen Fahrstrecke gut und für die restlichen 10% ausreichend geeignet ist.



> Mein Kumpel wohnt und arbeitet im Süden von Deutschland im Einzugsgebiet eines großen Autobauers. Da ist das Auto absolutes Statussymbol und bei Dienstwagen gibt es immer wieder Neiddebatten warum Mitarbeiter xyz den 300PS Motor ordern durfte man selber aber nur die 250PS-Variante.
> 
> Es gibt da halt sehr viele Gründe warum Menschen größere Autos fahren.



In deiner Auflistung aber keinen einzigen rationalen, nur "ich will"s.
Ich finde auch Lagerfeuer toll, trotzdem stelle ich keine brennenden Barikaden auf die Einfallstraßen.



> Größer bedeutet oft auch gar nicht mal mehr Spritvebrauch. Ein T-Cross z.B. verbraucht wenn man gesittet fährt nahezu gleich viel wie ein Polo. Auch ein T-Roc wird da nicht wesentlich mehr verbrauchen.



Wie ein gequälter Polo vielleicht, aber nicht wie ein ebenfalls gesittet gefahrener. Das ist das, was ich weiter oben schrieb: Die Fahrweise hat mindestens soviel Einfluss wie das Automodell. Nach 40 Jahren Nichtstun sind wir aber mittlerweile an einem Punkt angelangt, an dem ausschließlich die sparsamsten Autos in Kombination mit dem sparsamsten Verhalten und der geringstmöglichen Fahrstrecke noch akzeptabel sind. Und während die sparsamsten Polo-Fahrer bei 4 Litern Benzin oder darunter liegen, schlucken T-Rocs auch bei gesitteter Fahrweise gut ein Drittel mehr. Und das ist wohlgemerkt ein Vergleich zwischen zwei Autos, deren Transportvolumen jeweils 2 Personen plus 1125 l bzw. 2 Personen plus 1237 l beträgt, die also beinahe gleich groß sind. Ein Golf (bei sparsamer Fahrt knapp über 4 l) wäre innen bereits spürbar größer als ein T-Roc und damit die sinnvollere Wahl für Leute, die monatlich große Hunde oder Mini-Kühlschränke transportieren müssen.




Poulton schrieb:


> Sind wir hier bei Großstadthipster unter sich?
> Nicht jeder wohnt in einer Stadt wie Hamburg, Frankfurt a.M. oder München und auch ist Stadt nicht gleich Stadt. Man sollte bei der ganzen Diskussion immer die Siedlungsstruktur der jeweiligen Region bzw. Bundesland berücksichtigen. Ein Konzept was vielleicht tauglich für München oder Hamburg ist, kann für ein Bundesland wie z.B. Thüringen, wo rund 70% der Bevölkerung in Städten und Gemeinden mit unter 20.000 Einwohner leben, schon wieder absolut untauglich sein. Selbst Erfurt als größte Stadt Thüringens hat gerade mal was bei 220.000 Einwohner, verteilt auf einer Fläche, die etwas über der von Frankfurt am Main liegt und hat zusätzlich auch ein nur geringfügig urbanisiertes Umland.



Großflächige Verteilung ist energetischer Wahnsinn und ökologische Verschwendung und damit ein Luxus, den man sich mit deutschen Bevölkerungszahlen nicht leisten kann.
Rein von den Einwohnerzahlen her ist 200000 schon mehr als groß genug für übertragbare Konzepte, man darf sie halt nicht in Villen übers Land verteilen. Aber es reicht als Kundenstamm sogar schon für eine großes Einkaufszentrum auf der grünen Wiese, dass man ja explizit nicht haben will. Sinnvolle Einrichtungen für die Bedienung des wöchentlichen bis monatlichen Bedarfs haben eher einen Einzugsbereich von 1000 bis 5000 Kunden oder sogar noch deutlich weniger. Entsprechend kann man die alltäglichen Wege in Einheiten dieser Größe planen und sollte das selbst in Metropolen machen. Da braucht es dann meist nicht einmal ein Fahrrad, sondern nur die eigenen Füße. Früher, als man schlicht nur Füße hatte, waren auch Dörfer so aufgebaut.

Ob um einen 5000er Cluster dann 1000 weitere 5000 Cluster oder 1000 ha Gülleverklappungsfläche liegen, ist für die Verkehrsplanung innerhalb egal. Man muss natürlich jedes Verkehrskonzept überall an die örtlichen Gegebenheiten anpassen und ausgehend von der komplett verkorksten Raumplanung der letzten 70 Jahre sind da stellenweise sehr große Kompromisse nötig (wobei in der DDR wesentlich zukunftsfähiger geplant und eben nicht alles auf Privat-PKW zugeschnitten wurde, wenn auch aus anderen Gründen). Aber die ideale Zielsetzung bleibt die gleiche.

Erst bei Dörfern <1000 Einwohnern wird es schwierig, da sich hier viele wöchentlich oder gar täglich benötigte Einrichtungen nicht mehr alle lohnen und auch für den ÖPNV nur schwer die benötigten Personenzahlen zusammenkommen. Aber nur 16 Millionen Deutsche leben in Gemeinden mit geringer Siedlungsdichte und dazu zählt bereits alles mit weniger als 1.000 Einwohnern pro km². Ein 1000er Dorf, dass seine Bevölkerung aber tatsächlich mit maximal 500 m Abstand um einen Punkt schart, wäre tatsächlich aber noch ganz gut mit 2-3 Bushaltestellen erschließbar. Gemeinden, in denen sich 1000 Einwohner auf mehr als 4 km² verteilen, haben nur 1,6 Millionen Einwohner. Für die brauchen wir wirklich andere Lösungen, die werden mit ÖPNV und Fahrrad nicht auskommen. Aber diese Zahl nimmt stetig weiter ab und wenn man "nur" für die 81,5 Millionen Deutschen, die städtischer leben, etwas macht, wäre das klimatologisch wohl schon ein massiver Fortschritt.









						Alle politisch selbständigen Gemeinden mit ausgewählten Merkmalen am 31.12.2021 (4. Quartal)
					

Alle politisch selbständigen Gemeinden mit ausgewählten Merkmalen am 31.12.2021




					www.destatis.de
				




Davon abgesehen haben umgekehrt Batterieautos in ländlichen Regionen tatsächlich optimale Einsatzbedingungen (Parkplatz am Haus kein Problem, meist flächige Bebauung mit gutem Solar/Person-Potential), sodass eine klimatologisch vertretbare Lösung auch da schon heute leicht zu finden. Ist halt nur eine andere als in einer Gegend mit hoher Besiedlungsdichte, in der man fast alles mit dem Fahrrad macht und ein Auto nur alle paar Wochen bis Monate braucht, wenn man eben mal raus aus der Enge will.




Mancko schrieb:


> Ich prognostiziere mal, dass die Anzahl der Bestandsmietwohnungen langfristig sinken und sich auch die Bausubstanz verschlechtern wird. Wer Kleinvermieter ist wird an Eigenutzer verkaufen. Die Marktlage ist günstig denn die Preise für Eigentumswohnungen steigen. Mietwohnungsersatz geht dann halt nur über Neubau. Der wird allerdings im Preis auch erheblich mehr anziehen als zuvor es sei denn Berlin baut selber. Bei dem Management in der Stadt habe ich da so meine Zweifel ob das funktioniert -> siehe Berliner Flughafen.



Die langfristige Entwicklung hängt immer von Bautätigkeit und Bevölkerungswachstum ab (die aber ihrerseits dadurch beeinflusst werden), Berlins viel größeres Problem ist bzw. war aber die kurzfristige Entwicklung durch Spekulation. Wenn die Preise binnen weniger Jahre derart explodieren, dass es lukrativer ist, alle Mieter rauszuschmeißen und teurer neu zu vermieten, auch wenn man erst einmal nur die Hälfter der Wohnungen besetzt bekommt, dann setzt das eine Teufelsspirale in Gang. Gewinnorientierte Eigentümer kassieren immer mehr, während gleichzeitig immer mehr Wohnungen leer und immer mehr Mieter auf der Straße stehen. Ich hätte mir zwar auch gewünscht, dass man das Problem über eine massive Aufwertung von Mieterrechten gelöst hätte (im Prinzip können Vermieter ihre Mieter weiter auf die Straße setzen und damit in den Ruin treiben, nur der finanzielle Anreiz ist weg), aber der Deckel sorgt erst einmal für eine gewisse Bestandssicherheit. Und das wichtig, denn jeder braucht einen Ort, an dem er zu Hause sein kann, aber nicht jeder kann mal eben einen bauen. Schon gar nicht in Berlin.


----------



## DKK007 (27. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst bei Dörfern <1000 Einwohnern wird es schwierig, da sich hier viele wöchentlich oder gar täglich benötigte Einrichtungen nicht mehr alle lohnen und auch für den ÖPNV nur schwer die benötigten Personenzahlen zusammenkommen. Aber nur 16 Millionen Deutsche leben in Gemeinden mit geringer Siedlungsdichte und dazu zählt bereits alles mit weniger als 1.000 Einwohnern pro km². Ein 1000er Dorf, dass seine Bevölkerung aber tatsächlich mit maximal 500 m Abstand um einen Punkt schart, wäre tatsächlich aber noch ganz gut mit 2-3 Bushaltestellen erschließbar.



Das mag vielleicht auf die Angerdörfer in Brandenburg zutreffen. Die Waldhufendorfer in Sachsen ziehen sich gerne mal über mehrere Kilometer das Tal hinauf. Unsere Gemeinde ist 16 km  lang (reale Fahrtstrecke eher 27 km) mit etwa 5600 Einwohnern.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Rein zum Pendeln sind Twizzy oder kleiner angebracht, aber das fährt praktisch niemand.


Leider, hat aber einige Gründe. Grade der Twizy, aber im Prinzip ist das ne gute Kiste.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Erst bei Dörfern <1000 Einwohnern wird es schwierig, da sich hier viele wöchentlich oder gar täglich benötigte Einrichtungen nicht mehr alle lohnen und auch für den ÖPNV nur schwer die benötigten Personenzahlen zusammenkommen.


Wir dürfen ÖPNV nicht nur als Fahrzeug mit Taktfahrplan verstehen.
Rufbusse sind die Lösung, ggf autonom, ganz einfach per Smartphone App buchbar.
Die Senioren bekommen ne Hotline geschaltet und alle sind Glücklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das mag vielleicht auf die Angerdörfer in Brandenburg zutreffen. Die Waldhufendorfer in Sachsen ziehen sich gerne mal über mehrere Kilometer das Tal hinauf. Unsere Gemeinde ist 16 km  lang (reale Fahrtstrecke eher 27 km) mit etwa 5600 Einwohnern.



Und wie breit ist sie? Bei 16 km Länge müsste sie von Gemeindegrenze zu Gemeindegrenze (NICHT Ortsrand) maximal 1,4 km messen, sonst läge die Gesamteinwohnerdichte bereits unter 250/km², was ich ja explizit ausgesondert habe. Unter 1000 Einwohner/km² = 350 Breite werdet ihr ganz sicher liegen, zumindest hätte ich so eine gestreckte Wurst noch nie auf einer deutschen Karte gesehen.

(Verkehrstechnisch sind 1-Straßen-Dörfer übrigens eine Paradies für Winkbusse und damit ebenfalls leicht ÖPNV-erschließbar, obwohl ich sie vorsichtshalber in die 2%-Individualverkehr-kaum-vermeidbar-Ausnahme sortiert habe.)


----------



## Lotto (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da muss man aber schon sehr in der Provinz wohnen, in meiner Kleinstadt geht das ohne Probleme.



Evtl. ist es in der Provinz tatsächlich kein Problem. Je größer die Stadt, desto schwieriger wird es so etwas spontan zu mieten, vor allem 1-2 Wochen um Monatswechsel (sprich Umzugszeit) hat man eigentlich in Großstädten ohne vorher Tage/Wochen zu reservieren keine Chance.


----------



## Mancko (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will sie ja auch am Verbrauch festmachen, aber nicht nur.
> 
> Wie willst du das Problem lösen, dass auch die ganzen Manager und Gutverdiener etc nicht mehr
> übergroßen Karren rumfahren ohne das Gehalt mit einzurechnen?



Wozu muss überall das Gehalt rein? Wir sind hier doch nicht im Sozialismus oder gar schlimmer Kommunismus. Sei doch froh dass die Leute solche teuren Autos kaufen. Manch einem ist glaube ich nicht wirklich bewusst wieviel an dem Business eigentlich hängt und nein es sind nicht nur die paar lausigen Angestellten bei VW, Audi & Co.

Vor allem was kommst dann als nächstes? Flächenbedarf in den eigene 4 Wänden, Größe des Steaks? Deutschland ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Na wenn es dir lieber ist, dass Mittelschicht und darunter die Belastungen alleine tragen dann darf man so denken.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Na im einfachsten Fall löst man das einfach mit einer Reichen und Vermögenssteuer.
Selbst die SPD ist da mittlerweile drauf gekommen.









						SPD-Wahlprogramm: Vermögenssteuer und klimaneutral bis 2050
					

Die SPD-Spitze hat ihr Wahlprogramm ausgearbeitet. Der Entwurf soll heute vorgestellt werden, liegt der ARD jedoch bereits vor. Unter anderem fordern die Sozialdemokraten höhere Steuern für hohe Einkommen und Vermögen. Von Moritz Rödle.




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Warum auch immer aber man sich da auf 2050 festlegt. 2022  wäre deutlich sinnvoller.
Wer weiß ob es sonst 2050 die SPD überhaupt noch gibt.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na wenn es dir lieber ist, dass Mittelschicht und darunter die Belastungen alleine tragen dann darf man so denken.


Der Spruch ist doch Blödsinn, auch der Besserverdiener, muss die höhere KFZ Steuer, die an einem Verbrauch gekoppelt ist bezahlen, plus die immer weiter steigenden Kraftstoffpreise durch die CO2 Zertifikate.

Ich habe übrigens bei meinem Stammtisch (im moment Virtuell), sowohl deinen als ruyven_macaran Vorschlag zu Diskussion bzgl. KFZ Steuer gestellt. 5 Ehepaare, alle Arbeiten, alle haben zwischen 1-3 Kinder, alle sind Eigenheimbesitzer, besitzen 2 Autos, alle haben mind. Abitur  und 90% sind Rot oder Grün zugetan.
Allgemeiner Tenor, will ich nicht wortwörtlich hier wiedergeben, aber nicht ein einziges Mitglied war auch nur halbwegs mit Vorschlag 1 oder 2 einverstanden (eingentlich komplette Ablehnung-> heftig) und empfanden beides als direkten Eingriff in ihre individuellen Freiheiten und total überzogen. Die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl ist für eine KFZ Steuer, die sich eindeutig am Realverbrauch (auf der Straße) des Fahrzeuges orientiert.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Warum auch immer aber man sich da auf 2050 festlegt. 2022 wäre deutlich sinnvoller.
> Wer weiß ob es sonst 2050 die SPD überhaupt noch gibt.


Na ja, 2050 ist schön weit weg. Wenns 2050 nicht klappt, kümmert das Olaf Scholz und Co. eh nicht mehr.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Der Spruch ist doch Blödsinn, auch der Besserverdiener, muss die höhere KFZ Steuer, die an einem Verbrauch gekoppelt ist bezahlen, plus die immer weiter steigenden Kraftstoffpreise durch die CO2 Zertifikate.


Sag mal raffst du es nicht? 
Einen Millionär JUCKT es nicht ob die Steuer jetzt 1000 oder 10000€ kostet. Kein bisschen. 

Wenn man das jetzt an Vermögen etc koppeln könnte, kann man diese Verschwendung auch in diesen Schichten verhindern.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag mal raffst du es nicht?
> Einen Millionär JUCKT es nicht ob die Steuer jetzt 1000 oder 10000€ kostet. Kein bisschen.
> 
> Wenn man das jetzt an Vermögen etc koppeln könnte, kann man diese Verschwendung auch in diesen Schichten verhindern.


Ich raffe das sehr wohl, nur spiegelt das unsere gelebten Werte zu einem allgemeinen Investitionsgut nicht wieder und ich habe den Stammtisch nicht umsonst erwähnt, der aus Lehrern, Ingenieuren, Sozialpädagogen, Beamten und auch Selbständigen besteht und wie gesagt 8 von diesen 10 wählen eher Rot oder Grün und keiner kann mit deinem Vorschlag etwas anfangen und meinen den Staat geht es einen Dreck an, was sie sich für ein Auto kaufen und noch viel weniger was sie verdienen in Zusammenhang mit ihrem Autokauf.
Die Frage ist doch wohl gestattet mit welcher "Klientel" und welcher Partei du deinen Vorschlag erfolgreich in einem Parlament und schließlich in Stimmen an der Wahlurne für eine solche Politik durchsetzen möchtest?!

Mein Stammtisch ist bestimmt nicht repräsentativ, aber er bildet in diesem Fall eine Vorstadt-Mittelschicht ab, die eher "Links" ist, aber auch bei denen hört der "Spaß" bei solchen Vorschlägen und Eingriffen in ihr Leben, ziemlich plötzlich auf.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

*Volksentscheide:* Am Freitag begann das Unterschriften-Sammeln für das Berliner Volksbegehren "Deutsche Wohnen & Co enteignen". Die _FAZ (Reinhard Müller)_ nimmt das zum Anlass für eine Bilanz der direkten Demokratie in Deutschland. 100 Volksbegehren und 24 Volksentscheide in sieben Bundesländern gab es in Deutschland bisher, wobei ein Fünftel der Volksbegehren in Bayern stattfand.









						Volksbegehren für Vergesellschaftung: Populismus enteignen!
					

Das Volksbegehren Deutsche Wohnen und Co. Enteignen sammelt ab Freitag Unterschriften. Die taz widerlegt Argumente gegen das Volksbegehren.




					taz.de
				






			
				https://www.berlin.de/wahlen/abstimmungen/deutsche-wohnen-und-co-enteignen/artikel.1040424.php#eintragungsfrist schrieb:
			
		

> Eintragungsfrist​von Freitag, dem 26. Februar 2021, bis Freitag, dem 25. Juni 2021




Auch über eine Steuer auf Mieteinnahmen wird nachgedacht:








						Warum Immobilieneigentümer für die Krise zahlen sollten
					

Die Coronakrise verursacht hohe Kosten für Unternehmen und Verbraucher. Nur wer Häuser und Wohnungen besitzt, kommt bisher glänzend weg. Das sollte so nicht bleiben.




					www.spiegel.de


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sag mal raffst du es nicht?
> Einen Millionär JUCKT es nicht ob die Steuer jetzt 1000 oder 10000€ kostet. Kein bisschen.
> 
> Wenn man das jetzt an Vermögen etc koppeln könnte, kann man diese Verschwendung auch in diesen Schichten verhindern.


Und was juckt es Dich, was andere nicht juckt? Werd doch selber Millionär, und verschenk dein Geld an die Armen.
Viele raffen winfach nicht, das die "Reichen" ihr Geld längst in anderen Ländern geparkt haben bzw. parken werden. Ich kennw ganz viele, die bereits ihre kleinen Firmen/Selbstständigkeit in Deutschland abgemeldet haben und von dem gübstigen Kondirionen in z.B. Slovakei, Polen oder Hongkong profitieren. Ich bin auch gerade am überlwgen, ob Polen nicht auch das richtige für mich ist.
Steuern sind ja ok, aber irgendwann ist ja auch mal gut mit dem betteln.


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Großflächige Verteilung ist energetischer Wahnsinn und ökologische Verschwendung und damit ein Luxus, den man sich mit deutschen Bevölkerungszahlen nicht leisten kann.


Es ist in Thüringen historisch gewachsen, da es bis Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts vor allem von kleineren Fürstentümer geprägt war und sich bis heute keine wirklichen großen Zentren herausgebildet haben. Sorgt aber auch dafür, dass man alle Nasen lang (wunderschöne) Residenzen vorfindet. 
Abgesehen davon: Was wäre denn die Alternative? Alle Menschen aus den kleinen Dörfern in Städte zwangsumsiedeln? Woher den Wohnraum nehmen und wie verträgt sich die damit verbundene weitere Flächenversiegelung und der Energieverbrauch um eben diese Wohnungen und Häuser neu zu bauen überhaupt mit Ökologie? Dazu noch der Rattenschwanz an anderen Problemen, die größere Städte mit sich bringen, wie z.B. höhere Kriminalitätsrate.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Rot oder Grün


Von SPD und Grünen erwarte ich auch nichts. Nicht nur Hauptverantwortlich dafür, dass die Axt an den Sozialstaat gelegt und der Finanzmarkt "liberalisiert" wurde, sondern gleichzeitig auch noch die größte Steuersenkungsorgie für Reiche und Unternehmen in der Geschichte der Bundesrepublik durchgeführt. Und wenn man sich die Abstimmungsprotokolle von damals auf der Bundestagseite raussucht, haben die Grünen dem mit noch größerer Mehrheit zugestimmt als die SPD und teils sogar die Union. Leider werden sie bis heute dafür nicht abgestraft und wie die SPD als Verräterpartei bezeichnet..


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> nur spiegelt das unsere gelebten Werte zu einem allgemeinen Investitionsgut nicht wieder


Hab mal beim Klimawandel angerufen, den interessieren diese Werte nicht. Den interessiert was in der Atmosphäre landet. 


Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Stammtisch ist bestimmt nicht repräsentativ, aber er bildet in diesem Fall eine Vorstadt-Mittelschicht ab, die eher "Links" ist, aber auch bei denen hört der "Spaß" bei solchen Vorschlägen und Eingriffen in ihr Leben, ziemlich plötzlich auf.


Links? Bist du ganz echt so dreist das Links zu nennen? 
In den 50ern war das vielleicht Links, heute ist das tief Konservativ egal ob man SPD oder Grüne wählt. 
Das was du beschreibst ist das was man zeitloser als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin auch gerade am überlwgen, ob Polen nicht auch das richtige für mich ist.
> Steuern sind ja ok, aber irgendwann ist ja auch mal gut mit dem betteln.


Hoffentlich entdeckst du nicht zufällig, dass du Homosexuell bist, wenn du drüben bist  


Je früher man den Klimawandel bekämpft, desto schmerzloser ist es


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus wo kommt eigentlich dein Sinneswandel her? Du warst doch sonst auch im konservativen Lager zu finden.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sparanus wo kommt eigentlich dein Sinneswandel her? Du warst doch sonst auch im konservativen Lager zu finden.


Ich finde man kann nur Positionen in diese Lager einordnen, Personen selbst nicht. 
Auch müssen die Lager selbst in ihrem örtlichen und zeitlichen Kontext betrachtet werden. 

Du siehst ja was ich an Don geschrieben hab.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst ist das was man zeitloser als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet.


Damit ist ja alles klar, was in deinen Gehirnwendungen vorgeht!
Wer Leute in Deutschland mit einem Einfamilienhaus, Kindern und 2 Autos als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet, wird kein Bein an die Erde bringen, diese Leute sehen sich in der absoluten Mehrzahl als die breiten Säulen der Gesellschaft, mit ihrem Steueraufkommen und Kaufkraft und keine dieser Familien liegt nach meinem Wissen über 80000 -100000 Brutto Jahreseinkommen zusammengerechtnet. Also sind alle Familien oder auch Einzelne, die über 50-60000€  Jahreseinkommen verdienen Bourgeoisie. Warum lässt du dich eigentlich nicht für die Linkspartei aufstellen und vertritts ohne zu lügen (Zitat, das soll Lenkungseffekte haben und keine Art von Kommunismus sein), den Kommunismus oder Sozialismus, den du anstrebst!
Hiermit ist dann auch für mich die Unterhaltung beendet, mit Ideologen kann ich wenig anfangen!


----------



## Poulton (28. Februar 2021)

https://www.kas.de/o/adaptive-media/image/757079/hd-resolution/7_media_object_file_103243.jpg
		



			https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/77/KAS-CDU%2C_Programm-Bild-8653-1.jpg
		

scnr



Sparanus schrieb:


> Das was du beschreibst ist das was man zeitloser als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet.


Nach Kristina-Schröder-Jugend, jetzt nicht nur der Oberst Klink der Bundeswehr sondern auch noch Herz-Jesu-Marxist?


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don nun argumentierst du wirklich wie ein CDUler in den 50ern.

Das ist halt nur alles keine Ideologie, kein bisschen. 

Alle Gesellschaften mussten sich bisher damit auseinandersetzen, dass man das Wachstum fair verteilt. 
Aber es geht jetzt nicht mehr um das verteilen von Wachstum sondern um das verteilen vom schrumpfen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Auch müssen die Lager selbst in ihrem örtlichen und zeitlichen Kontext betrachtet werden.



Der zeitlich örtliche Kontext sind deine Beiträge hier im Forum die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hoffentlich entdeckst du nicht zufällig, dass du Homosexuell bist, wenn du drüben bist


Ich bin zwar Ossi, aber ich hebe nicht den rechten Arm zum Gruße und finde Homosexualität nicht schlimm...das scheint bei Dir anders zu sein. Du bist ja glaube auch bei der Bundeswehr, dann passt das ja...die stehen ja auf Seitenscheitel und zurechtgestutzten Schnäuzer.

Verallgemeinern kann ich auch ganz gut.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> und finde Homosexualität nicht schlimm


Hab ich dir ja nicht vorgeworfen, aber man sollte überlegen wo man hin geht. Ob da wirklich alles so schön ist. 

Ach ja, wenn es auch von der gewählten Regierung ausgeht erlaube ich mir schon es als größeres Problem zu sehen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Das ist halt nur alles keine Ideologie, kein bisschen.


Natürlich ist es Ideologie und zwar vom Allerfeinsten!
Wer z.B. zwei Oberstufenlehrer (verheiratet), mit Haus, Kindern und Autos als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet, weil sie zusammen ein Jahreseinkommen von ~80000€ plus Brutto haben, ist durch und durch Ideologe und wird keine Mehrheiten in Deutschland finden, weil er die normale Mittelschicht als Bourgeoisie (Kampfbegriff) einordnet und damit bekämpfen will. Und so etwas merken die Leute sehr schnell!


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hab ich dir ja nicht vorgeworfen, aber man sollte überlegen wo man hin geht. Ob da wirklich alles so schön ist.


Was ist schon schön?   Mein Leben besteht aus arbeiten und im Hotel hocken...dazu kommt momentan noch dazu, das ich entweder Brötchen mit Kühlthekenwurst oder McDonaldsfraß essen muss.

Jeder sieht immer nur "der hat'n dickes Auto und der hat Kohle"...was man aber dafür aufgeben muss, sieht immer keiner. Familie kann man sich sparen, mein Freundeskreis hat sich so ziemlich auf 0 reduziert, zu Famillienfeiern bin ich nicht da, zu Beerdigungen auch nicht...meine besten Kumpels sind mein Laptop und mein Handy.

Die Mehrzahl der Millionäre(Nein, ich bin definitiv keiner) hat das Geld nicht einfach geerbt, sondern zum Teil sehr Hart erabeitet...werden aber nur auf das Geld reduziert.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl der Millionäre(Nein, ich bin definitiv keiner) hat das Geld nicht einfach geerbt, sondern zum Teil sehr Hart erabeitet...werden aber nur auf das Geld reduziert.


Falsch. Sie haben andere hart arbeiten lassen. Von eigener legaler Arbeit wird man nicht Millionär.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es Ideologie und zwar vom Allerfeinsten!


Wer hat denn hier mit Kommunismus als Begriff eingebracht? 
2 Akademiker, mit einem EFH als Eigenheim sind jetzt was? 
Das ist gehobene Mittelschicht und wie! Das bezeichnet Bourgeoisie. 


Eckism schrieb:


> meine besten Kumpels sind mein Laptop und mein Handy.


Dann tust du mir leid. 


Eckism schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl der Millionäre(Nein, ich bin definitiv keiner) hat das Geld nicht einfach geerbt, sondern zum Teil sehr Hart erabeitet...werden aber nur auf das Geld reduziert.


Soll ich nochmal den Klimawandel anrufen und fragen was er davon hält? Wie es ihn beeinflusst?


DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Sie haben andere hart arbeiten lassen. Von eigener legaler Arbeit wird man nicht Millionär.


Doch schon, grade heute in Zeiten wo eine gute Idee teilweise Milliarden bringt. 
Frag mal bei WhatsApp nach. 

Aber nochmal darum geht es in dieser Debatte nicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Na im einfachsten Fall löst man das einfach mit einer Reichen und Vermögenssteuer.
> Selbst die SPD ist da mittlerweile drauf gekommen.



Abwarten, was da KONKRET gefordert, befürwortet oder versprochen wird. Ist immer noch die SPD und immer noch ein Wahlprogramm. Ich da nicht mit ein ausgearbeitete "wir werden" Plan, sondern mit einem wachsweiches "jeder darf sich nicht betroffen führen" "die SPD wäre dafür ...". So ähnlich die FDP durchaus auch für Klimaschutz, Bildung und Gesundheitssysteme ist. Wenn es jemand anders macht und/oder nachdem sämtliche anderen Forderungen 110%ig umgesetzt hat...
Um von der bisherigen Realpolitik der SPD zu profitieren musste man jedenfalls ein Kohlekraftwerk oder wenigstens ein Autowerk besitzen, Bankhäuser, Kernkraftwerke, Großbauunternehmen oder Agrafabrik gehörten auch zur Zielgruppe. Ich habe aber ... (geht mal nach gucken) ... gar nichts aus dieser Liste. Und alles, was mir neben meinen privaten Interessen noch so wichtig wäre (z.B. Natur) hat es auch nicht. => Wüsste nicht, was meine Stimme bei denen sollte.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens bei meinem Stammtisch (im moment Virtuell), sowohl deinen als ruyven_macaran Vorschlag zu Diskussion bzgl. KFZ Steuer gestellt. 5 Ehepaare, alle Arbeiten, alle haben zwischen 1-3 Kinder, alle sind Eigenheimbesitzer, besitzen 2 Autos, alle haben mind. Abitur  und 90% sind Rot oder Grün zugetan.
> Allgemeiner Tenor, will ich nicht wortwörtlich hier wiedergeben, aber nicht ein einziges Mitglied war auch nur halbwegs mit Vorschlag 1 oder 2 einverstanden (eingentlich komplette Ablehnung-> heftig) und empfanden beides als direkten Eingriff in ihre individuellen Freiheiten und total überzogen. Die absolut überwiegende Mehrzahl ist für eine KFZ Steuer, die sich eindeutig am Realverbrauch (auf der Straße) des Fahrzeuges orientiert.



Wurden da auch Argumente gegen meinen Vorschlag genannt? Nicht, dass ich mit Begeisterung rechne, denn die genannten Eckdaten sprechen klar für Leute, deren Lebensentwurf Vielfahrerei und massiven Flächenverbrauch beinhaltet und somit zurückgedrängt werden muss, was natürlich zu Ablehnung führt. Aber vielleicht kam ja mehr als "ich will meine Privelgien behalten"?




Don-71 schrieb:


> Mein Stammtisch ist bestimmt nicht repräsentativ, aber er bildet in diesem Fall eine Vorstadt-Mittelschicht ab, die eher "Links" ist, aber auch bei denen hört der "Spaß" bei solchen Vorschlägen und Eingriffen in ihr Leben, ziemlich plötzlich auf.



Jo, dafür sind ""linke"" Oberschichtler bekannt: Sobald man ihnen klarmacht, dass sie längst Teil der Oberschicht sind, sind sie angepisst.




Poulton schrieb:


> Es ist in Thüringen historisch gewachsen, da es bis Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts vor allem von kleineren Fürstentümer geprägt war und sich bis heute keine wirklichen großen Zentren herausgebildet haben. Sorgt aber auch dafür, dass man alle Nasen lang (wunderschöne) Residenzen vorfindet.
> Abgesehen davon: Was wäre denn die Alternative? Alle Menschen aus den kleinen Dörfern in Städte zwangsumsiedeln?



Sklavenhaltung, Frauendiskrimnierung und Antisemitismus sind auch historisch gewachsen. Aber nicht alles historisch gewachsene ist Erhaltenswert und für eine Änderung der Wohnsituation weg vom dörflichen braucht es garantiert keine Zwangsmaßnahmen. Im Gegenteil: Bislang wird reichlich Geld reingebuttert, um einen Teil der Leute auf dem Dorf zu halten, auch wenn das ökonomisch und ökologisch bescheuert ist. Das einzustellen und, wesentlich wichtiger, in Anbetracht der konstanten Bevölkerung keine neuen Bauflächen auszuweisen, wäre schon ein massive Veränderung der Baupolitik in zum Sinnvollen. Stattdessen wird die Oberschicht sogar noch gefördert, wenn sie sich ein Einfamilienhaus bauen will.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit ist ja alles klar, was in deinen Gehirnwendungen vorgeht!
> Wer Leute in Deutschland mit einem Einfamilienhaus, Kindern und 2 Autos als Bourgeoisie bezeichnet, wird kein Bein an die Erde bringen, diese Leute sehen sich in der absoluten Mehrzahl als die breiten Säulen der Gesellschaft



Und die AFD sieht sich als Vertreter der überwältigenden Mehrheit... Realitätsverweigerung ist halt weit verbreitet.
So zur Orientierung: Über die Hälfte der Deutschen leben in Haushalten mit <100 m², da liegt der Anteil der Einfamilienhäuser wohl bei Null. Kreuze die verbleibenden Anteile der Haushalte >100 m² mit der Anteile der Eigentümer je Haushaltsgröße, so bleibt rund ein Viertel der Deutschen, die in einem Haushalt auf großer Fläche in Eigenbesitz leben. Und das verteilt sich jetzt noch auf die großen Eigentumswohnungen, die Reihenhäuse, die Zweifamilienhäuser und die Einfamilienhäuser einschließlich aller Supperreichen, Bauern, etc.. Bewohner letzterer als "breite Säule der Gesellschaft"? Ja, wenn man "breit" über den Ressourcenverbrauch definiert. Aber der Anteil derjenigen, die es sich Suburbia gut gehen lassen, an der Gesamtbevölkerung dürfte bei unter 10% liegen. Und es sind garantiert nicht die ärmsten 10% von denen du sprichst. Je nachdem, welche Definition von "Bourgeosie" man nimmt, ist das also irgendwas zwischen "nicht ganz verkehrt" (die französische Bourgeous hatten sicherlich einen etwas kleineren Anteil der Bevölkerung haben) bis "genau ins schwarze" ("über die Mehrheit des Proletariats herrschende soziale Klasse", in diesem Fall durch die Ausrichtung politischer Entscheidungen an den Interessen der Mehrheit des Kapitals statt der Mehrheit der Bürger, was Vermögenden entsprechend mehr Einfluss verleiht).



> , mit ihrem Steueraufkommen und Kaufkraft und keine dieser Familien liegt nach meinem Wissen über 80000 -100000 Brutto Jahreseinkommen zusammengerechtnet.



So zur Erinnerung: Das Medianeinkommen für Familien mit Kindern liegt bei knapp über 40000 Netto (inkl. staatlicher Zuschüsse für Familien). Da trotz allem Gejammer die Steuern in Deutschland nicht bei über 50% liegen, liegt man mit 80k Brutto also schon ziemlich klar in der oberen Hälfte der Gesellschaft.



> Also sind alle Familien oder auch Einzelne, die über 50-60000€  Jahreseinkommen verdienen Bourgeoisie.



Wer als Single rund das Doppelte des Bruttogehaltes von jemandem mit einem Medianeinkommen kassiert, der ist jedenfalls garantiert nicht Unterschicht, sondern liegt im "könnte was abgeben" Teil der Gesellschaft.

Aber wie schon gesagt: Bonzen oft reichlich überrascht, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie Bonzen sind. Wo die Oberschicht bis 1 Million/Jahr reicht, kann man sich mit 100k/Jahr ja noch entspannt als (untere) Mittelschicht wähnen...


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Sie haben andere hart arbeiten lassen. Von eigener legaler Arbeit wird man nicht Millionär.


Kompletter Schwachsinn!


Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier mit Kommunismus als Begriff eingebracht?
> 2 Akademiker, mit einem EFH als Eigenheim sind jetzt was?
> Das ist gehobene Mittelschicht und wie! Das bezeichnet Bourgeoisie.


Ok, dann machen wir weiter:

1. Angestellter Handwerksmeister und sie Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst (Lehrgang 1), EFH, 2 Kinder, 2 Autos, 65-70000€ Brutto im Jahr
2. Sebständiger Handwerker mit 4 Angestellten, Sie leitet eine Filliale bei Netto, EFH, 2 Kinder um die 80000€ Brutto
3. Er Ingenieur bei einem bekannten Stromkonzern, sie leitet eine kleine (200 einheiten) Wohnungsgenossenschaft auf 30 Stunden Basis, EFH, 2 Kinder, 3 Autos um die 90000€ Brutto im Jahr
4. Er Angestellter beim Fianzamt, Sie Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst (Lehrgang 1) EFH, 1 Kind (eins unterwegs), 2 Autos, um die 65000€ im Jahr.

Ich kann nach unendlich weitermachen, da es zig Millionen solcher Paare in Deutschland gibt, das ist alles durchschnitts Mittelschicht, zwei Lehrer sind auch nicht gehobene Mittelschicht, denn was sind dann 2 Oberärzte, die wohl 160000€ im Jahr zusammenbringen, oder ein Jurist und eine Ärztin. mit auch sehr weit über 100000€ Einkommen im Jahr haben. Von Selbständigen die Firmen haben im Bereich 5-20 Mitarbeiter, brauchen wir gar nicht zu sprechen
Du bist einfach Ideologe und Reich fängt bei dir an, wenn einer 1€ mehr verdient als Du und dein Wertekanon ist anscheinend nicht vorhanden. Denn diese Leute sind die absolute Mehrzahl in Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Sie haben andere hart arbeiten lassen. Von eigener legaler Arbeit wird man nicht Millionär.



/sign.
(Auch wenn es beim heutigen Wertverlust des Euros tatsächlich plausibel wäre, in den hohen 6-stelligen Bereich zu kommen, wenn wirklich viel Arbeit zu einem angemessen Lohn macht und extrem spartanisch lebt und das sein ganzes Leben lang. Aber wer sollte das machen und vor allen wofür? Für sich selbst jedenfalls nicht. Und jeder andere Weg setzt voraus, dass man von der Arbeit anderer, schlechter bezahlter mitprofitiert.)


Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich kann nach unendlich weitermachen, da es zig Millionen solcher Paare in Deutschland gibt, das ist alles durchschnitts Mittelschicht, zwei Lehrer sind auch nicht gehobene Mittelschicht, denn was sind dann 2 Oberärzte, die wohl 160000€ im Jahr zusammenbringen, oder ein Jurist und eine Ärztin. mit auch sehr weit über 100000€ Einkommen im Jahr haben.



Oberschicht? Und ja, natürlich sind ist ein Paar aus zwei Leuten, die den höchstqualifiziertes Job, den man noch zum allgemeinen, alltäglichen Grundbedarf zählen kann und der zudem vom im Schnitt am besten zahlenden Arbeitgeber überhaupt bereitgestellt wird, mindestens gehobene Mittelschicht. Überleg einfach mal, von wem du in einem durchschnittlichen Monat alleine Dienstleistungen entgegennimmst (Regeleinräumer bis Straßenkehrer) und wie viele davon mehr als ein Lehrer verdienen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie schon gesagt: Bonzen oft reichlich überrascht, wenn man ihnen sagt, dass sie Bonzen sind. Wo die Oberschicht bis 1 Million/Jahr reicht, kann man sich mit 100k/Jahr ja noch entspannt als (untere) Mittelschicht wähnen...


Damit auf der Ingnorliste!
Es ist anscheinend jetzt ein Verbrechen und man ist Bonze, wenn Straßenkehrer als Lebenentwurf nicht erstrebenswert ist und man andere Prioritäten in seinem Leben gesetzt hat!


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kompletter Schwachsinn!



Dann zeig mir mal die Stellenanzeige mit der man Millionär wird. 

Und damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Werbung für Geldwäsche auf der PCGH-Hauptseite.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So zur Erinnerung: Das Medianeinkommen für Familien mit Kindern liegt bei knapp über 40000 Netto (inkl. staatlicher Zuschüsse für Familien). Da trotz allem Gejammer die Steuern in Deutschland nicht bei über 50% liegen, liegt man mit 80k Brutto also schon ziemlich klar in der oberen Hälfte der Gesellschaft.


Sicher das es nur 40.000€ Netto bei zwei Verdienenden inkl. der entsprechenden Steuervorteile sind?

Kommt mir sehr wenig vor. Zumal man schon alleine mit 2200€ Netto im Monat also rund 27.000€ im Jahr in Städten wie Berlin keine Wohnung findet.


----------



## Eckism (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Dann tust du mir leid.
> 
> Soll ich nochmal den Klimawandel anrufen und fragen was er davon hält? Wie es ihn beeinflusst?


Solang die 2 Dinger funktionieren muss ich niemanden Leid tun. 

Dann würde ich aber im Gegenzug auch die nicht so reichen Leute Leute bestrafen, die alte Autos fahren, die verpesten die Umwelt viel schlimmer.
Sport würde ich auch verbieten, bei Anstrengung atmet man mehr Co2 aus...Sozialhilfeempfänger...Tüte übern Kopp, die atmen unnötig, unnötige Umweltverschmutzung mag das Klima überhaupt nicht...Haustiere, gehören gegessen oder getötet, die atmen und furzen genauso sinnlos...
Eigentlich sollte man das ganze System überdenken, ob Lebewesen nicht grundsätzlich schlecht fürs Klima sind...also, weltweiter Atombombeneinsatz und gut ist...das Klima bedankt sich...irgendwann.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don Don Don 
Es geht um die Einstellung der Mehrheit dieser Einkommensschicht. 
Ich bin Student und muss ja nicht verheimlichen, dass ich 2500€ Netto pro Monat bekomme. Abzüglich Wohnkosten und notwendigen Versicherungen bin ich immer noch bei 2300€ Netto. Meine ganze Familie hat Eigentum, aber in meiner Generation bin ich alleine. 

Kurz gesagt, für meine Lebenssituation hab ich einen riesigen Haufen Geld und ganz unabhängig ob ich noch großartig aufsteige oder nicht werde ich nicht zu den Armen gehören. 

Aber wir waren dabei, dass ich neidisch bin oder?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir mal die Stellenanzeige mit der man Millionär wird.
> 
> Und damit meine ich natürlich nicht die Werbung für Geldwäsche auf der PCGH-Hauptseite.
> 
> ...


Sorry, aber das ist mir wirklich zu blöd, du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was selbst im unteren und mittleren Management bei Großunternehmen oder großen Mittelständler bezahlt wird, inklusive Alterversorgung.
Dazu kenne ich genug Selbständige inklusive normaler Handwerker (Meister), die sich Unternehmen aufgebaut haben, und mit ihrem Einkommen und bereits bezahlten Sachwerten, sehr locker Millionär sind, es gibt auch einige, die haben die Millionen in Bar, wenn sie sie denn bräuchten.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich bin Student und muss ja nicht verheimlichen, dass ich 2500€ Netto pro Monat bekomme.



Arbeitest du nebenbei Vollzeit?

Denn selbst Bafög ist deutlich niedriger und viele bekommen das nicht mal. Damit bist du dann auch nicht repräsentativ für das Einkommen von Studenten.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Oberschicht? Und ja, natürlich sind ist ein Paar aus zwei Leuten, die den höchstqualifiziertes Job, den man noch zum allgemeinen, alltäglichen Grundbedarf zählen kann und der zudem vom im Schnitt am besten zahlenden Arbeitgeber überhaupt bereitgestellt wird, mindestens gehobene Mittelschicht. Überleg einfach mal, von wem du in einem durchschnittlichen Monat alleine Dienstleistungen entgegennimmst (Regeleinräumer bis Straßenkehrer) und wie viele davon mehr als ein Lehrer verdienen.


Zum Totlachen!
Ich habe schon Gehaltsabrechnungen von 23 Jährigen Werkzeugmachern gesehen, die in Untertürkheim arbeiten und ein Jahreseinkommen inklusiver Boni von über 50000€ hatten. So viel dazu.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das ist mir wirklich zu blöd, du hast anscheinend keine Ahnung was selbst im unteren und mittleren Management bei Großunternehmen oder großen Mittelständler bezahlt wird, inklusive Alterversorgung.


Die machen das aber im Gegensatz zu anderen auch nicht transparent. Das ist der Vorteil beim ÖD, da kann man einfach in die Tabelle schauen.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kenne ich genug Selbständige inklusive normaler Handwerker (Meister), die sich Unternehmen aufgebaut haben, und mit ihrem Einkommen und bereits bezahlten Sachwerten, sehr locker Millionär sind, es gibt auch einige, die haben die Millionen in Bar, wenn sie sie denn bräuchten.



Und ich kenne genug Selbständige, die immer noch auf die Coronahilfen warten und kaum über die Runden kommen.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Arbeitest du nebenbei Vollzeit?
> 
> Denn selbst Bafög ist deutlich niedriger und viele bekommen das nicht mal. Damit bist du dann auch nicht repräsentativ für das Einkommen von Studenten.


Er studiert bei der Bundeswehr, das ist doch nun allgemein bekannt im Forum und bekleidet dort einen Dienstgrad (Offizier) und hat sich Verpflichtet, entsprechend verdient er. Das gibt es in der freihen Wirtschaft auch, nennt sich of Duales Studium und die liegen alle so um 1800€ bis 2800€ monatlich, je nach Arbeitgeber. Im öffentlichen Dienst ist das Netto nur meistens um einiges höher.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Im öffentlichen Dienst ist das Netto nur meistens um einiges höher.


Aber nur bei Verbeamtung. Bei Tarifangestellten fallen normale Sozialabgaben inkl. Krankenkasse ab.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Dazu kenne ich genug Selbständige inklusive normaler Handwerker (Meister), die sich Unternehmen aufgebaut haben, und mit ihrem Einkommen und bereits bezahlten Sachwerten, sehr locker Millionär sind, es gibt auch einige, die haben die Millionen in Bar, wenn sie sie denn bräuchten.


Ich kenne noch mehr Selbstständige und Unternehmer und die horten kein Geld. Das wird sofort wieder in die Firma investiert.
Klar, die haben ein schickes Haus und gute betuchte Autos, die über die Firma laufen, um Steuern zu sparen, aber die haben keine Million aufm Konto liegen. Der Wert steckt in der Firma drin und den kannst du nicht einfach herauslösen.
Natürlich gibt es auch die, die von den Aktionären bezahlt werden und so hohe Beiträge verdienen, aber das sind auch keine Firmeninhaber sondern eher teure Angestellte, die auf Kosten der Arbeiter den Aktienkurs hochtreiben wollen und von Quartal zu Quartal denken.
Ich persönlich wünsche mir mal wieder Investoren, die über 10 Jahre und länger denken.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Aber nur bei Verbeamtung. Bei Tarifangestellten fallen normale Sozialabgaben inkl. Krankenkasse ab.


Trotzdem hast du Vorteile und auch Zuschläge, die es in der freien Wildbahn/Wirtschaft eher nicht gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das gibt es in der freihen Wirtschaft auch, nennt sich of Duales Studium und die liegen alle so um 1800€ bis 2800€ monatlich, je nach Arbeitgeber.


Jetzt bin ich neugierig, jeder duale Student den ich kenne bekommt weniger als die Hälfte von dem was ich bekomme. 
Auch in entsprechenden Hochwertausbildungen.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Trotzdem hast du Vorteile und auch Zuschläge, die es in der freien Wildbahn/Wirtschaft eher nicht gibt.


Was für Vorteile außer einem festen Job meinst du?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne noch mehr Selbstständige und Unternehmer und die horten kein Geld. Das wird sofort wieder in die Firma investiert.
> Klar, die haben ein schickes Haus und gute betuchte Autos, die über die Firma laufen, um Steuern zu sparen, aber die haben keine Million aufm Konto liegen. Der Wert steckt in der Firma drin und den kannst du nicht einfach herauslösen.
> Natürlich gibt es auch die, die von den Aktionären bezahlt werden und so hohe Beiträge verdienen, aber das sind auch keine Firmeninhaber sondern eher teure Angestellte, die auf Kosten der Arbeiter den Aktienkurs hochtreiben wollen und von Quartal zu Quartal denken.
> Ich persönlich wünsche mir mal wieder Investoren, die über 10 Jahre und länger denken.


Ja natürlich handhaben das die Meisten so, ist ja auch richtig, aber auch da gibt es die Unterschiede, ob sie nur erwirtschaftetes Geld investieren oder auch viel fremd finanzieren.
Und schlussendlich gehört ja Jemanden so ein Betrieb und der stellt nicht nur einen bilanzierten Wert dar, sondern eben auch einen Marktwert mit allem Inventar, ergo sind sie dann schon Millionäre.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich neugierig, jeder duale Student den ich kenne bekommt weniger als die Hälfte von dem was ich bekomme.
> Auch in entsprechenden Hochwertausbildungen.


Die Stadt Hannover, bezahlt~ 2000€ und es gibt gerade im Süden (weiß ich durch meinen Vater), Duale Studien und Ingenieursausbildungen bei z.B Bosch etc. die 2500€ aufwärts bieten.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile außer einem festen Job meinst du?


Kinderzuschläge, Rabatte bei Versicherungen, Autoherstellern etc.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ja natürlich handhaben das die Meisten so, ist ja auch richtig, aber auch da gibt es die Unterschiede, ob sie nur erwirtschaftetes Geld Investieren oder auch viel fremd finanzieren.
> Und schlussendlich gehört ja Jemanden so ein Betrieb und der stellt nicht nur einen bilanzierten Wert dar, sondern eben auch einen MArktwert mit allem Inventar, ergo sind sie dann schon Millionäre.


Ja, Millionäre als Wert, aber eben nicht aufm Konto.
Mein Chef z.B. lebt eher normal. Er investiert die Knete, die er mit seiner Firma an Gewinn macht, wieder in die Firma, denn nur so kannst du langfristig am Markt bestehen bleiben. Wir haben eine Top Entwicklungsabteilung und auch unser Werkzeugbau ist ganz vorne.
Und da wir im Automobilsektor tätig sind, wird auch eine Veränderung kommen, denn in 5-10 Jahren wird der Markt für Automobil Zulieferer völlig anders aussehen als heute.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mein Chef z.B. lebt eher normal. Er investiert die Knete, die er mit seiner Firma an Gewinn macht, wieder in die Firma, denn nur so kannst du langfristig am Markt bestehen bleiben. Wir haben eine Top Entwicklungsabteilung und auch unser Werkzeugbau ist ganz vorne.


Das ist ja immer noch ein riesen Vorteil in Deutschland, das 90% der Selbständigen oder Eigentümer geführten Betriebe genau so handeln und es auch zum großen Teil fertig bringen ihren Nachwuchs zu gleichem Handeln zu erziehen oder einen anderen entsprechenden Nachfolger finden, hoffentlich bleibt es so!
Das ist immer noch das Rückrat unserer (erfolgreichen) Wirtschaft.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2021)

Die Grenze sollten wir nicht bei Millionen auf dem Konto ziehen sondern bei "Millionen zum eigenen Vergnügungen".


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Kinderzuschläge, Rabatte bei Versicherungen, Autoherstellern etc.


Das sind aber sehr indirekte Vorteile, die man ohne Kinder bzw. Auto auch nicht hat.

Unter direkten Vorteilen verstehe ich eher sowas wie Jobticket. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Grenze sollten wir nicht bei Millionen auf dem Konto ziehen sondern bei "Millionen zum eigenen Vergnügungen".


Wer definiert das und wie?


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Das sind aber sehr indirekte Vorteile, die man ohne Kinder bzw. Auto auch nicht hat.


Das ist doch aber immer noch für 80-90% das Leitbild oder ihr angestrebter Lebensentwurf und du hast diese Vorteile nunmal im öffentlichen Dienst. Genauso wenn du einen Kredit zur Finanzierung eines Eigentums bekommen möchtest, haben es Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst immer einfacher bei Banken, als Gleichverdiener, die "nur" in der freien Wirtschaft angestellt sind.
Das ganze läppert sich dann bei den Fixkosten schon zusammen, Rabatte bei diversen Versicherungen, Rabatte beim Autokauf, Kinderzuschläge, einfachere Möglichkeiten ein Eigentum zu finanzieren etc.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist ja immer noch ein riesen Vorteil in Deutschland, das 90% der Selbständigen oder Eigentümer geführten Betriebe genau so handeln und es auch zum großen Teil fertig bringen ihren Nachwuchs zu gleichem Handeln zu erziehen oder einen anderen entsprechenden Nachfolger finden, hoffentlich bleibt es so!


Na ja, bei Möbel Kraft -- wo mein Vater gearbeitet hatte -- ist es kläglich gescheitert.
Die Firma ist das Bespiel wie es nicht laufen sollte.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Februar 2021)

Die wollen da aber auch erstmal ein Eigenkapital für die Kaufnebenkosten sehen, daher fällt das auch weg.

Die Idee einfach eine Wohnung zu kaufen statt zu mieten hatte ich auch schon.


----------



## Don-71 (28. Februar 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die wollen da aber auch erstmal ein Eigenkapital für die Kaufnebenkosten sehen, daher fällt das auch weg.
> 
> Die Idee einfach eine Wohnung zu kaufen statt zu mieten hatte ich auch schon.


Natürlich brauchst du Eigenkapital, ohne dem geht es heute gar nicht mehr, aber sei dir versichert, da mein Vater in dieser Branche arbeitet und schon mehrere hunder Haus und Wohnungsfinanzierungen vermittelt/durchgeführt hat, weiß ich einigergemaßen genau, wie dort geprüft wird (so ein Kreditantrag hat einen ganzen Rattenschwanz von Regeln und Definitionen) die je nach Institut eingehalten werden müssen und ich weiss zu 100%, das Angestellte im öffentlichen Dienst es erheblich einfacher haben, einen Kreditantrag genehmigt zu bekommen, da das Risiko, das Jemand dort seinen Job verliert, als wesentlich geringer eingeschätzt wird, als bei den Leuten, die in der freien Wirtschaft arbeiten.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kam ja mehr als "ich will meine Privelgien behalten"?


Rein aus Neugier würde ich dann doch gerne, ohne linkes Gewäsch wissen, welche Privilegien ein Mensch in unserer Demokratie hat, außer das was er aus seinem Leben macht?
Nach meinem Wissen wurden sämtliche "Privilegien" 1919 abgeschafft, und für seine Geburt oder Erziehung kann wohl keiner was, außer man muss sich schämen, wenn sie in der Miittelschicht oder darüber statt findet.
Alles andere von Erbe über Einkommen, Ausbildung, wird durch Gesetze für alle geregelt.
Also von welchen Privilegien redest du überhaupt, wenn Leute mit ihrer Hände Arbeit, von Ausbildung bis zum Job, es zu Haus, Auto und Kindern bringen?
Muss man sich deiner Meinung nach dafür schämen? Ist so etwas zu bestrafen?
Ich werde das übrigens beim nächsten Stammtisch zur Sprache bringen, das man Sie und ihren Lebenstil für privilegiert hält und als Bonzen bezeichnet, was nach deinen Posts wohl abgeschafft gehört!


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Alles andere von Erbe über Einkommen, Ausbildung, wird durch Gesetze für alle geregelt.


Und das vielleicht ungenügend....


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und das vielleicht ungenügend....


Interessant!
Ich fasse das nochmal zusammen:
Wenn man sich also völlig normal/gesetzeskonform verhält, lernt, seine Prüfungen besteht, eine Ausbildung macht (egal welche), sein Einkommen versteuert, die richtige Frau findet, mit der gleichen Lebenseinstellung und vielleicht auch Gehaltsklasse, dann Haus, Auto und Hof  mit Kindern zusammen *erarbeitet*, ist man Bonze, Bourgeoisie und privilegiert, was ungenügend geregelt ist?!

Und ihr streitet ab, keinen Sozialismus oder Kommununismus zu wollen, und keine Ideologon zu sein, lächerlich!


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2021)

Interessant,
wer Steuern erhöhen will ist ein Kommunist.

Außerdem hast du den Kern noch immer nicht verstanden.
Ein Einfamilienhaus mit 2 Autos, 2 mal im Jahr wegfliegen etc sind ökologisch nicht anzustreben.


----------



## hoffgang (1. März 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Deutschland ist echt nicht mehr zu helfen.



Doch schon. Aber halt nur wenn wir dieses "immer so weiter" endlich mal aussetzen und zukunftsfähige Lösungen etablieren.

@Don-71
Es ist ganz einfach. Die Forderung, dass Unternehmen vernünftige Steuern zahlen ist keine Forderung nach Sozialismus oder Kommunismus, sondern die Forderung nach einem sozialen Kapitalismus. Ebenso die Forderung einer vernünftigen Überarbeitung der Erbschafts- oder Vermögenssteuer.
Milliarden gehen dem Staat flöten, Milliarden erarbeitet durch genau jene Bürger die am Ende nichts davon sehen. Wir sparen uns die schwarze Null seit Jahren schön, wenn Amazon, Apple & Co einfach mal Steuern zahlen würden, wir wüssten doch gar nicht wohin mit dem Geld.

Und auch heute kann man sich Wohlstand verdient erarbeiten. Nur halt bitte nicht mehr mit dem klimaschädlichen Modell der 70er Jahre. Ist doch ein Kreisläufer. Es wird beklagt, es fehle das Geld z.b. für verbesserten / Kostenlosen ÖPNV und deshalb müsse man in die Vororte ziehen und mit dem dicken Benz / BMW pendeln, dabei würde jeder profitieren wenn genau dieses Verhalten aufgebrochen wird.

Man was wär das für eine Lebensverbesserung wenn wir flächendeckendes Home Office haben, dank besserem Internetzugang. Keine 2 Stunden jeden Tag mehr auf der Bahn, kein Stau, soviel besser fürs Klima, keine 2 Riesenkarrenmehr die Steuer, Benzin & Versicherung schlucken, nur weil wir ein gesellschaftliches Vorbild haben dass mittlerweile an Altersschwäche stirbt.

Das was wir aktuell haben, ist Raubbau an Arbeitnehmerschaft - aber genau diese Gruppe verteidigt diesen Lebensstandard aufs Messer, da man Ihnen beigebracht hat, das sei anzustrebender Wohlstand. Bin ich Ideologe? Selbstverständlich. Anders gehts doch gar nicht. Ohne eine Vorstellung davon, wie die perfekte Welt aussehen soll, kann man doch auch nicht darauf hinarbeiten.

Wir müssen was ändern. Dringend.

"ohh die heilige Autoindustrie"
Staatshilfe während Corona in Anspruch nehmen, Tausende in Kurzarbeit stecken, aber Dividende bezahlen.
Man muss doch kein Kommunist sein um zu erkennen, dass hier was nicht stimmt.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2021)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sklavenhaltung, Frauendiskrimnierung und Antisemitismus sind auch historisch gewachsen.


Der Vergleich hinkt und zwar so sehr, dass er zum Hufschmied muss.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bislang wird reichlich Geld reingebuttert, um einen Teil der Leute auf dem Dorf zu halten, auch wenn das ökonomisch und ökologisch bescheuert ist.


So wirklich viel scheint da noch nicht reingebuttert worden zu sein. Denn die Gleichwertigkeit der Lebensverhältnisse lässt gerne und oft noch zu wünschen übrig. (Außer man begrenzt das reinbuttern auf reiche Schnössel aus der Stadt, die meinen auf dem Dorf wie Graf Koks rumstolzieren zu müssen.)



> Stattdessen wird die Oberschicht sogar noch gefördert, wenn sie sich ein Einfamilienhaus bauen will.


Ich halte auch nichts davon, immer mehr Fläche zuzubetonieren, nur damit dort EFH entstehen. Aber das Problem hat man ja auch bei und in Städten. Anstatt Industrie- und Gewerbebrachen wegzureißen oder zu sanieren, baut man lieber vor die Stadt auf die grüne Wiese oder, Beispiel Hamburg, planiert mal 'ne Runde ein Naturschutzgebiet. Ist ja günstiger und man hats ja. Wobei man da beim eigentlichen Problem ist: Es ist in Deutschland viel zu günstig neuen Grund und Boden zu versiegeln und diejenigen die ihren über Jahre und Jahrzehnte verkommen lassen, werden auch noch belohnt. z.B. damit, dass man sie in solchen Fällen nicht Entschädigungslos enteignet, wie man es z.B. im Rahmen des Denkmalschutzes vor kurzem beim Schloss Reinhardsbrunn gemacht hat.



Don-71 schrieb:


> wenn Straßenkehrer als Lebenentwurf nicht erstrebenswert


Woher kommt eigentlich diese Unsitte mit den "Straßenkehrern" und der Abwertung von Leuten, die in diesem Beruf arbeiten? Ich mein mich daran erinnern zu können, dass der Verdienst bei kommunalen Entsorgungsunternehmen, wozu u.a. auch die Stadtreinigung gehört, gar nicht mal so schlecht ist.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich werde das übrigens beim nächsten Stammtisch zur Sprache bringen,


Was soll dieses ständige anbringen von deinem Stammtisch? Ist das die reiche Schnössel Variante von "ich hol meinen großen Bruder"?



Sparanus schrieb:


> wer Steuern erhöhen will ist ein Kommunist.


Es grüßt halt mal wieder das Murmeltier.



hoffgang schrieb:


> [...] nur weil wir ein gesellschaftliches Vorbild haben dass mittlerweile an Altersschwäche stirbt.


Oder weil soetwas laut Jobcenter als "Zumutbar" gilt.



hoffgang schrieb:


> "ohh die heilige Autoindustrie"
> Staatshilfe während Corona in Anspruch nehmen, Tausende in Kurzarbeit stecken, aber Dividende bezahlen.
> Man muss doch kein Kommunist sein um zu erkennen, dass hier was nicht stimmt.


Wenn man sich anschaut was für Unsummen in die deutsche Autoindustrie über die Jahrzehnte gepulvert wurden, bräuchte man die nichtmal mehr enteignen, die gehören einem ja schon.


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> @Don-71
> Es ist ganz einfach. Die Forderung, dass Unternehmen vernünftige Steuern zahlen ist keine Forderung nach Sozialismus oder Kommunismus, sondern die Forderung nach einem sozialen Kapitalismus. Ebenso die Forderung einer vernünftigen Überarbeitung der Erbschafts- oder Vermögenssteuer.


Das war auch überhaupt nicht das Thema, das Thema war der Vorschlag von Sparanus, den Kauf eines Autos, durch die KFZ Steuer, am individuellen Gehalt eines Einzelnen oder einer Familie fest zu machen. Sprich die KFZ Steuer, bemisst sich nach dem Auto und dem Gehalt das Jemand verdient.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und auch heute kann man sich Wohlstand verdient erarbeiten. Nur halt bitte nicht mehr mit dem klimaschädlichen Modell der 70er Jahre. Ist doch ein Kreisläufer. Es wird beklagt, es fehle das Geld z.b. für verbesserten / Kostenlosen ÖPNV und deshalb müsse man in die Vororte ziehen und mit dem dicken Benz / BMW pendeln, dabei würde jeder profitieren wenn genau dieses Verhalten aufgebrochen wird.


Das Familien-Eigenheim wo auch immer, ist kein Modell der 1970er Jahre, sondern eins seit Jahrtausenden mit aufs und abs.
Ich bin gespannt wie du die Leute davon überzeugen willst, mir fallen da eine Reihe von Sachen ein, die ich die letzten 20 Jahre immer wieder gehört und gesehen habe. Es gibt bestimmt Millionen von Eltern, die *nicht* möchten das ihr(e) Kind(er) in einer (Groß)stadt aufwachsen und für sich selber, mit zunehmenden Alter (in der Dreißigern), mehr Lebensqualität in der Vorstadt oder dem Land sehen. Darüber hinaus war es zu meiner Zeit (Jahrgang 1971) völlig normal, das alle Kinder (egal welche "Schicht"), egal ob Stadt, Land, Dorf, mit Öffis, Fahrrrad oder zu Fuss die Schule besucht haben und auch so 90% ihres Freizeitprogramms inklusive Vereinsleben bestritten haben.
Das ist mitnichten mehr der Normalfall, ich kenne Kinder die bis 10-12 Jahren und in der Stadt, Vorstadt wohnen und noch nie in einem Bus oder Straßenbahn gesessen haben. sondern nur das Auto als Transportmittel kennen.
Ich hatte schon mehrfach ernsthafte Streitigkeiten mit Freunden und Bekannten zu diesem Thema, was immer mit dem Sicherheitsgedanken abgebügelt wird. Viele Kinder aus Mittelschicht und gehobenen Mittelschicht werden heute vom Kindergarten bis zum Abitur täglich im SUV zu jedem Program (Schule, Freizeit, Verein) hin und her kutschiert und nicht weil sie das selber so wollen, sondern ihre Eltern.
Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund warum die Fridays for Future Bewegung größtenteils nicht ernstnehme, weil es genau die jungen Erwachsenen sind, bei denen das völlig normal war/ist .
Du kannst dich ja gerne mal mit mir zum Fussballtraining der 10 Jährigen treffen in einer Vorstadt mit 60000 Einwohnern super ausgebauten Öffis und Fahrradwegen, 85% der Kinder kommt mit dem Auto um 17 Uhr und das auch im Sommer. Ich sehe bis dahin weder ein Umdenken noch eine wirkliche Bereitschaft, der heutigen Elternschaft, Dinge die früher völlig normal waren, heute wieder als Standard anzuerkennen.
Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird man da mit Verboten oder mit massiven Steuern nicht sehr weit kommen, weil dann einfach eine andere Partei gewählt werden wird, die andere Versprechen macht und die Bereitschaft sich auch mit Schmuddelkindern ins Bett zu legen, wächst mit der Höhe des persönlich/subjektiv empfundenen Drucks.
Und bei alle dem, habe ich noch gar nicht, über Ehrgeiz, Neid und Statussymbole gesprochen, die Menschen schon Uhrzeiten antreiben und das auch keine sehr großen ideologischen Experimente ändern konnten.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Man was wär das für eine Lebensverbesserung wenn wir flächendeckendes Home Office haben, dank besserem Internetzugang. Keine 2 Stunden jeden Tag mehr auf der Bahn, kein Stau, soviel besser fürs Klima, keine 2 Riesenkarrenmehr die Steuer, Benzin & Versicherung schlucken, nur weil wir ein gesellschaftliches Vorbild haben dass mittlerweile an Altersschwäche stirbt.


Bin ich bei dir, das würde schon einiges an Individualverkehr reduzieren, das keine zwei Autos (egal welche Größe) vor der Tür stehen, sehe ich aus oben beschriebenen Gründen eher nicht als direkte Folge.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Das was wir aktuell haben, ist Raubbau an Arbeitnehmerschaft - aber genau diese Gruppe verteidigt diesen Lebensstandard aufs Messer, da man Ihnen beigebracht hat, das sei anzustrebender Wohlstand. Bin ich Ideologe? Selbstverständlich. Anders gehts doch gar nicht. Ohne eine Vorstellung davon, wie die perfekte Welt aussehen soll, kann man doch auch nicht darauf hinarbeiten.


Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Überzeugungsarbeit, bin aber selber davon überzeugt, das es nur mit technischen Alternativen klappt und nicht mit Ideologie. Das sagt mir meine Lebenserfahrung und was ich so in meinem doch recht großen Umkreis mitbekomme.

Edit:
Was mir zu dem Thema noch als "Vergleich" einfällt, sind die USA und das Phänomen Donald Trump, wie sich Dinge entwickeln können. Und hier bin ich heilfroh, das bei uns die Gesellschaft noch wesentlich homogener ist und ein wesentlich größerer Austausch zwischen den Schichten und Berufsgruppen statt findet.
Schaue dir an wer Trump in den USA gewählt hat, abseits von rassistischen Gründen, das ist überwiegend die Unterschicht und normale Mittelschicht und das im Glauben daran, das ihnen die gehobene Mittelschicht, Interlektuelle und Andere Demokraten, ihren American Way of Life wegnehmen wollen, um es mal recht holzschnittartig zu beschreiben. Denkst du wirklich wir sind davor gefeit?


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Familien-Eigenheim wo auch immer, ist kein Modell der 1970er Jahre, sondern eins seit Jahrtausenden mit aufs und abs.


Für meine Großeltern -- Flüchtlinge des zweiten Weltkrieges -- war ein eigenes Haus mit eigenem Land schon immer eine Sicherheit für das Alter. Und das haben sie natürlich auch an ihre Kinder weiter gegeben.
Heute hat sich das aber gewandelt. Heute ist es ein Spekulationsobjekt. 
Der klassische Mittelstand kann es sich praktisch nicht mehr leisten ein Eigenheim zu erwerben, weil die Sicherheit des Jobs nicht mehr gewährleistet ist. Wer arbeitet heute noch 40 Jahre lang in der gleichen Firma am gleichen Ort?
Das sind die wenigsten.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Schaue dir an wer Trump in den USA gewählt hat, abseits von rassistischen Gründen, das ist überwiegend die Unterschicht und normale Mittelschicht und das im Glauben daran, das ihnen die gehobene Mittelschicht, Interlektuelle und Andere Demokraten, ihren American Way of Life wegnehmen wollen, um es mal recht holzschnittartig zu beschreiben.


Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders:








						National Exit Polls: How Different Groups Voted (Published 2020)
					

Estimates from exit polls offer an initial indication of how groups voted on election night.



					www.nytimes.com
				



Siehe Punkt "What was your total family income in 2019?".


----------



## Don-71 (1. März 2021)

Poulton schrieb:


> Das liest sich dann doch etwas anders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ne das ließt sich nicht anders, weil du das jetzt noch unterteilen müsstest nach, Schwarz, Weiß, Latinos etc.
Ja die Leute über 100000 $ Verdienst mit 26% Anteil an der Gesamtwählerschaft, hat überwiegend Trump gewählt, aber auch die Masse an Weißen der eher Unterschicht und unteren Mittelschicht, schaue dir mal den Punkt zur Ausbildung an und dann noch den Punkt heritage (Punkt 2) an.
Meine Aussage ist in Bezug auf weiße Amerikaner durchaus richtig, sorry ich dachte das hätte ich mit dem Rassismus Satz, richtig ausgedrückt, aber hiermit präzisiere ich es nochmal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (1. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Sicher das es nur 40.000€ Netto bei zwei Verdienenden inkl. der entsprechenden Steuervorteile sind?
> 
> Kommt mir sehr wenig vor. Zumal man schon alleine mit 2200€ Netto im Monat also rund 27.000€ im Jahr in Städten wie Berlin keine Wohnung findet.



Wie kommst du von 40k NETTO auf 27k NETTO  ?
Aber ja, erstere sind die richtige Größenordnung. Da die letzten leicht zu findenen Zahlen von 2017 sind und es bis 2019 etwas gestiegen, dann aber 2020 abgestürzt sein wird, vielleicht nicht exakt, aber für die Abgrenzung von Familien mit 90k als "weit über der Mitte" reicht die Genauigkeit locker.








						Mit diesem Einkommen gehört ihr in eurem Bundesland zu den oberen 50 Prozent
					

1.615 Euro verdient der ganz normale deutsche Single netto pro Monat. Je nachdem, wo er lebt, sieht diese Summe aber ganz anders aus - auch für Familien.




					www.finanzen100.de
				




Und ebenfalls ja: Davon in Städten wie Berlin eine komfortabel gute Wohnung in angemessner Lage (d.h. also mit getrennten Zimmern für die Kinder und mit mehr Aktivitätsflächen denn Lebensgefahren für sie vor/hinterm Haus) ist als Neuvertrag verdammt schwer bis unmöglich. Erst recht wenn man dann eben noch einen sinnvollen Lebenswandel der Eltern, also nähe zu wenigstens einem Arbeitsplatz haben will.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Damit auf der Ingnorliste!



Ah, klassische Argumente Kapitel 1, Absatz2!




Don-71 schrieb:


> Rein aus Neugier würde ich dann doch gerne, ohne linkes Gewäsch wissen, welche Privilegien ein Mensch in unserer Demokratie hat, außer das was er aus seinem Leben macht?



Aufgrund der Ignore-Liste wird die Neugier wohl unbefriedigt bleiben. 
Aber falls jemand anderes sich die gleiche Frage gestellt hat: Ich meinte das Leben mit einem Flächenverbrauch und mit einem bauartbedingten Energie-Mehrverbrauch, mit Entfernungen zu zahlreichen regelmäßig aufsuchenden Orten, die sich nur unter weiterem Energieverbrauch zurücklegen lassen und in vielen Fällen (Neubau, große Neuwagen) auch noch einem Ressourcenverbrauch, die alle jeweils deutlich über das Hinausgehen, was aus ökonomischen und ökologischen Gründen im Durchschnitt nachhaltig wäre und meilenweit über das hinausgehen, was sich ein mittlerer deutscher Haushalt leisten kann. Mag sein, dass gemäß einer auf vor 1919 orientierten Begriffsdefinition "Privilegien" nicht das optimale Wort dafür ist, aber im alltäglichen Sprachgebrauch werden Personen, die einen für die Mehrheit nicht erreichbaren, in Anbetrachtung der begrenzten natürlichen Ressourcen zwangsläufig zu Lasten anderer gehenden, überdurchschnittlich angenehmen Lebensstil pflegen, als "priviligiert" bezeichnet.

Und das sehe ich übrigens nicht als "Verbrechen", sondern erst mal nur als Fakt und als eine Konzentration von Luxus, die es sehr wahrscheinlich macht, dass man in einer gesamtgesellschaftlichen Transformation hin zu einem nachhaltigem Leben zu denjenigen gehören wird, die etwas abgeben müssen. Denn man hat viel, das man abgeben könnte, während andere nur wenig haben.




Poulton schrieb:


> Der Vergleich hinkt und zwar so sehr, dass er zum Hufschmied muss.



Zum Abdecker bitte! Und ""Argumente"" wie "das ist historisch gewachsen" kann man da auch gleich lassen. Nichts ist gut und erhaltenswert, nur weil es alt ist. (Umgekehrt ist "alt" auch nicht automatisch schlecht oder änderungsbedürftig, auch wenn das in Situationen, die sich ändern muss, natürlich häufiger der Fall ist.)



> So wirklich viel scheint da noch nicht reingebuttert worden zu sein. Denn die Gleichwertigkeit der Lebensverhältnisse lässt gerne und oft noch zu wünschen übrig. (Außer man begrenzt das reinbuttern auf reiche Schnössel aus der Stadt, die meinen auf dem Dorf wie Graf Koks rumstolzieren zu müssen.)



Das reinbuttern definiert sich nicht darüber, ob es etwas gebracht hat, sondern darüber, dass (erhebliche) Mittel geflossen sind. Und das sind sie definitiv. Und ein nicht unerheblicher Teil davon ist sogar in den Dörfern gelandet, wenn auch bei weitem nicht 100% und vom Rest einiges in bescheuerten Maßnahmen wie sauber aufgeteilte Gewerbeflächen am Arsch der Welt, deren Straßen mittlerweile wieder zugewachsen sind. Aber genau das sage ich doch: Eine derart verstreute Infrastruktur ist scheißineffizient. Da geht Geld noch und nöcher drauf und das Ergebnis ist trotzdem nicht toll. Wir können rein materiell nicht in jedem Kaff das Verkehrs-/Internet-/Kultur-/...Niveau bieten, wie in der Stadt. Das ist nur durch Synergien da möglich, wo viele Menschen auf kleinem Raum leben. Wer lieber allein auf dem Feld stehen will, der muss halt, überspitzt gesagt, damit leben, dass er dann auf einem Feld steht.



> Ich halte auch nichts davon, immer mehr Fläche zuzubetonieren, nur damit dort EFH entstehen. Aber das Problem hat man ja auch bei und in Städten. Anstatt Industrie- und Gewerbebrachen wegzureißen oder zu sanieren, baut man lieber vor die Stadt auf die grüne Wiese oder, Beispiel Hamburg, planiert mal 'ne Runde ein Naturschutzgebiet. Ist ja günstiger und man hats ja. Wobei man da beim eigentlichen Problem ist: Es ist in Deutschland viel zu günstig neuen Grund und Boden zu versiegeln und diejenigen die ihren über Jahre und Jahrzehnte verkommen lassen, werden auch noch belohnt. z.B. damit, dass man sie in solchen Fällen nicht Entschädigungslos enteignet, wie man es z.B. im Rahmen des Denkmalschutzes vor kurzem beim Schloss Reinhardsbrunn gemacht hat.



Die Baupolitik vieler Städte ist auch alles andere als optimal, da hast du recht. Allerdings ist ein gewisses Maß an Neubaufläche bei einer lokal wachsenden Bevölkerung kaum zu vermeiden (verlängerte Startbahnen für Flugzeuge, die dann a) woanders und b) nur ein paar Jahre lang gebaut werden sind es schon), sodass eine Nullreduktion dort noch nicht wirklich eine Option ist. Allerdings wäre ich z.B. klar dafür, Neuansiedlungshilfen in Gebieten, in denen das Bauland schon knapp und die Neuversiegelung massiv ist, radikal zu streichen. München hat schon so viele Arbeitsplätze, dass es zugehörigen Arbeitnehmer nicht unterbringen kann => neue Firmenansiedlungen im Raum München sollten nicht gefördert, sondern schon längst abkassiert werden. Umgekehrt ist aber eben auch bescheuert, und in der Gesamtfläche deutschlandweit viel weiter verbreitet, dass man für sehr viel Geld einem Dorf eine besseren Straßenanschluss, neue Kommunikationsleitungen und die Straßen eines Gewerbeparks hinpflanzt, "um den Abzug zu stoppen". Und das macht man nicht nur mit einem Dorf, sondern mit sämtlichen Dörfern ganzer Regionen. Man nimmt eine hoffnungslos mit 500-Seelen-Dörfern zersiedelte Landschaft, die gerade dabei ist, sich in einen naturnahen Raum zu verwandeln, wie er in Deutschland so akut selten ist, und baut die Infrastruktur für 5000-Seelen-Gemeinen hin. Das ist sowohl ökonomisch als ökologisch eine Katastrophe. Wenn die Leute in einer Gegend, so wie sie ist, nicht leben wollen und wegziehen, weil sie lieber woanders leben wollen, dann muss man prüfen, ob es mehr Ressourcen verschlingt das gewünschte in diese Region zu holen oder die benötigten Unterkünfte woanders bereitzustellen. Und bei Landflucht ist letzteres praktisch immer der Fall.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt wie du die Leute davon überzeugen willst, mir fallen da eine Reihe von Sachen ein, die ich die letzten 20 Jahre immer wieder gehört und gesehen habe. Es gibt bestimmt Millionen von Eltern, die *nicht* möchten das ihr(e) Kind(er) in einer (Groß)stadt aufwachsen und für sich selber, mit zunehmenden Alter (in der Dreißigern), mehr Lebensqualität in der Vorstadt oder dem Land sehen.



Das wünschen sich vermutlich sogar 10er Millionen von Eltern.
Aber kann es sich auch mehr als eine Million Paar leisten?



> Das ist übrigens auch ein Grund warum die Fridays for Future Bewegung größtenteils nicht ernstnehme, weil es genau die jungen Erwachsenen sind, bei denen das völlig normal war/ist .



FfF ist deswegen keine linke Demogruppe wie jede andere, sondern generationenweiter Konflikt gegen Eltern eben gerade weil die Kids diese Umstände in Frage stellen. In wie weit sie das gepredigte dann auch privat gegen den Vormund durchsetzen oder sich lieber von Daddy einen coolen Segeltörn in die USA vermitteln lassen, steht auf einem anderen Blatt. Da unterscheidet sich FfF vermutlich in vielerlei Gesichtspunkten nicht von anderen Jugendbewegungen der Vergangenheit - seien es Emos, deren Besinnung auf Gefühle und Menschsein durch das Konsumgüterfassungsvermögen ihres 30 m² Zimmers limitiert werden, Punks, die brav eine Ausbildung machen oder Hippies von der elterlichen Studienfinanzierung einen durchziehen und Arbeiterkinder ausgrenzen. Progressiv orientierte Jugendliche waren und sind zu allen Zeiten vor allem priviligierte Gören von Besserverdienern, die oft nur einen Bruchteil ihrer Privilegien () ablegen wollen. Aber: 
a) immerhin das
b) in dieser Häufung nur weil Kinder von nicht-Intellektuellen sich mehrheitlich gar keine Rübe um die Zukunft machen
c) oft genug mit den richtigen Fragen und teilweise sogar den richtigen Antworten, auch wenn sie die selbst nur eingeschränkt befolgen.



> Schaue dir an wer Trump in den USA gewählt hat, abseits von rassistischen Gründen, das ist überwiegend die Unterschicht und normale Mittelschicht und das im Glauben daran, das ihnen die gehobene Mittelschicht, Interlektuelle und Andere Demokraten, ihren American Way of Life wegnehmen wollen, um es mal recht holzschnittartig zu beschreiben. Denkst du wirklich wir sind davor gefeit?



Definitiv nicht. Unser Bildungssystem ist zwar noch ein gutes Stück besser als in den USA, aber keineswegs auf dem aufsteigenden Ast und die Bereitschaft der Durchschnittsbürger, sich über wichtige Themen zu informieren und mitzudenken, nimmt immer weiter ab. Ein Volk von Idioten wählt bereitweilig Lügner, das ist auch in Deutschland seit langem ein immer stärker werdender Trend, auch wenn wir noch nicht bei einer "49%-Mehrheit" angekommen sind.


----------



## Mancko (2. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na wenn es dir lieber ist, dass Mittelschicht und darunter die Belastungen alleine tragen dann darf man so denken.


Warum alleine? Jeder trägt halt den Anteil den er verbraucht. Die Leute wählen grün, links oder SPD. Dann müssen sie auch die Suppe auslöffeln und zahlen. Wer so wählt dass Strom, Benzin, Gas etc. primär durch den Gesetzgeber getrieben immer teurer wird kann doch nicht hinterher rumheulen wie hoch die Belastungen sind. Was soll das?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Don nun argumentierst du wirklich wie ein CDUler in den 50ern.
> 
> Das ist halt nur alles keine Ideologie, kein bisschen.
> 
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Wenn es ums schrumpfen geht schaue ich lieber dass global andere Schrumpfen. Let's face it - das ist die Realität. Wenn wir hier freiwillig schrumpfen wollen werden andere den Ball gern aufnehmen und unseren Kuchen abnehmen. Das ist einfach komplett realitätsfremd.


DKK007 schrieb:


> Falsch. Sie haben andere hart arbeiten lassen. Von eigener legaler Arbeit wird man nicht Millionär.


Ich aute mich mal als Millionär hier. Ich habe mal mit einem abgeschlossenen Studium vor 20 Jahren im Berufsleben angefangen. Ich glaub auf meinem Konto habe ich damals um die 3.000 Euro gehabt. 10 Jahre habe ich als Angestellter gearbeitet und mich hochgearbeitet bis ich irgendwann mal am Ende 70.000 EUR p.A. verdient habe.

Die Jahre habe ich genutzt und mich in Konsumverzicht geübt und auch nur eine kleine Wohnung gemietet. Ich habe gespart um mir irgendwann mal ein Eigenheim zu leisten was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Finanziert natürlich mit einem ordentlichen Batzen Schulden.

Nach meiner Angestellten Tätigkeit habe ich mich selbständig gemacht und eine Firma aufgebaut und zwar von 0. Heute habe ich knapp 50 angestellte Mitarbeiter. Das Ganze mach ich jetzt schon einige Jahre und ich kann mal soviel sagen. Meine durchschnittliche Wochenarbeitszeit lag und liegt immer zwischen 65 und 80 Stunden. In Spitzenzeiten habe ich über Monate hinweg 7 Tage die Woche gearbeitet. Ich bin eigentlich immer auf stand by auch im Urlaub. Arbeiten nun auch andere für mich? Ja natürlich. Würden die auch für mich arbeiten wenn ich meine 40 bis 50 Stundenwoche hätte? Definitiv nein. Ich hätte es nie soweit gebracht. Bin ich Millionär heute? Ja ich bin vermutlich mehrfacher Millionär - Immobilienmillionär und vermutlich Millionär in Form des imaginären Firmenwertes. Habe ich Millionen auf den Konten? Nein. Kotzt mich die zunehmende Raffgier des Staates und bestimmter Clientel in Deutschland an? Ja tut sie. Es gibt andere Länder in denen wird das was ich mache mit Respekt gesehen und wert geschätzt. Da wird nicht in erster Linie geschaut wo nochmal was abgesaugt werden kann um es dann direkt wieder ohne Nachhaltigkeit zu verfrühstücken, denn  das ist so ziemlich das einzige was die Linken Ideologen können bis es halt irgendwann nichts mehr zu verfrühstücken gibt.

Im Grunde kann sich jeder mal selber eine Denksportaufgabe stellen in dem er sich mal kurz in meine Position versetzt. Wie müssen die Rahmenbedingungen sein um sich jeden Tag aufs neue zu motivieren den Laden und damit die Arbeitsplätze am Laufen zu halten und dieses Arbeitspensum zu erbringen. Und wann ist der Punkt erreicht wo man einfach sagt: "Das wars. Ich verkaufe, nehme mein Geld mit und gehe oder alternativ dazu ich schaffe als Unternehmer lieber im Ausland." Ich stelle mir die Frage jeden Tag und gewisse Entwicklungen der letzten, ich würde sagen 3 Jahre, haben zumindest bei mir schonmal dazu geführt dass ich mein Unternehmenswachstum in Deutschland eingestellt habe und nur noch den Status Quo halte. Die dafür freiwerdende Zeit investiere ich jetzt seit über 1 Jahr für eine Gründung im Ausland da ich die Entwicklungen in Deutschland aber insbesondere auch in der  EU für komplett fehlgeleitet halte. Es wird nur noch Clientel bedient und zwar entweder links angehauchte und häufig abhängige Clientel oder im anderen extrem riesige Konzerne. Für den Mittelständischen Unternehmer ist die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre und das wo so regelmäßig in die Welt posaunt wird nur negativ und erstickt auch zunehmend den letzten Keim von Optimismus. Die Deutschen sind allerdings extrem gut daran die negativen Entwicklungen erst zu merken wenn es so richtig hart durchschlägt.


----------



## Mancko (2. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die wollen da aber auch erstmal ein Eigenkapital für die Kaufnebenkosten sehen, daher fällt das auch weg.
> 
> Die Idee einfach eine Wohnung zu kaufen statt zu mieten hatte ich auch schon.


Auch hier sieht man dass die Deutschen einfach in Summe keine guten Anleger sind. Denn die große Frage ist ha erstmal wozu macht der Immobilienerwerb überhaupt Sinn? Für mich war und ist es erstmal ein Teil der Altersvorsorge denn, unterstellt dass die Immobilie irgendwann abgezahlt ist, habe ich einen Wert geschaffen bzw. aufgebaut der mir gehört und wo ich im Zweifel wohnen kann ohne mir über Mietpreisentwicklung etc. Gedanken zu machen. Es ist also ein Stückweit finanzielle Freiheit.

Den Fehler den jedoch fast alle machen ist immer zu sagen: Ok Mietwohnung ist ganz schön teuer. Eigentlich müsste ich doch kaufen. Hm das ist aber auch teuer und so viel Geld habe ich gar nicht und so viele Schulden will ich nicht. Also erstmal weitersparen..... Ich habe als ich angefangen habe genauso gedacht und auch gehandelt. Rückblickend betrachtet ist das aber dämlich gewesen, denn man kann ja auch erstmal selber weiter mieten und mal ein kleineres Objekt (1 oder 2 Zimmer Whg.) zum vermieten kaufen.  Das ist natürlich stressiger aber unter Umständen finanziell überschaubarer und wann das mal läuft und abgezahlt ist dann kann man überlegen was man dann macht. Selber für sich was kaufen oder nochmal etwas zum Vermieten. Steuerlich ist das Konstrukt ohnehin interessanter als die eigene Immobilie. Der einzige Grund für letzteres ist das Gefühl dass es die eigenen 4 Wände sind. Trotzdem muss man nicht zwangsläufig warten bis man dazu finanziell in der Lage ist. Man kann es auch anders machen.

In jedem Fall hat man so irgendwann den Not-Exit wenn man mal ein eigenes Dach über dem Kopf braucht, denn im Zweifel meldet man dann halt Eigenbedarf an und geht in sein Vermietobjekt wenn Not am Mann ist.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Ich lese da eigentlich nur raus, dass du ein ganz armer verbitterter Mensch bist. Mein Beileid.

Dieses US Denken vom bösen Staat der nur die Steuern will ist extrem toxisch.

Aber geh ins Ausland, ich wünsche dir, dass du deine Lektion lernst, aber dann sei so anständig und lass den Sozialstaat in Ruhe.


Ach und Donni gefällt das.
Bist du vielleicht doch in der 50er Jahre CDU stecken geblieben?


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich lese da eigentlich nur raus, dass du ein ganz armer verbitterter Mensch bist. Mein Beileid.
> 
> Dieses US Denken vom bösen Staat der nur die Steuern will ist extrem toxisch.
> 
> ...


Wenn man das Geld schon in der Familie hat und im Leben noch nix fertiggebracht hat, sollte man besser niemand anderen verurteilen.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Wenn man das Geld schon in der Familie hat und im Leben noch nix fertiggebracht hat, sollte man besser niemand anderen verurteilen.


Wenn man keine besseren Argumente hat als "Die jungen Leute sollen leise sein"


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn man keine besseren Argumente hat als "Die jungen Leute sollen leise sein"


Sooo alt bin ich nun auch wieder nicht, nur hat sich in meiner Familie jeder das selbst hart erarbeitet, was er/sie nun hat. Kein Reichtum in dem Sinne, aber sehr gutes Geld zum verleben.
Sollen andere doch selbst hart arbeiten und nicht so viel rumheulen. Die wenigsten sind körperlich/geistig dazu nicht in der Lage zu arbeiten, viele sind nur zu faul oder sich zu fein zum arbeiten...sowas will man natürlich nicht mitfinazieren.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> sowas will man natürlich nicht mitfinazieren.


Wirst du immer machen, da es immer einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Population geben wird, die nichts machen wollen.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das war auch überhaupt nicht das Thema, das Thema war der Vorschlag von Sparanus, den Kauf eines Autos, durch die KFZ Steuer, am individuellen Gehalt eines Einzelnen oder einer Familie fest zu machen. Sprich die KFZ Steuer, bemisst sich nach dem Auto und dem Gehalt das Jemand verdient.



Noch radikaler, das Auto bemisst sich an der Tätigkeit und der notwendig zurücklegenden Strecke.
Was wir da an Ressourcen sparen wenn die SUV Mamas nichtmehr mit den Dickschiffen die Kleinen zur Kita bringen oder Sonntags damit Brötchen holen.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das Familien-Eigenheim wo auch immer, ist kein Modell der 1970er Jahre, sondern eins seit Jahrtausenden mit aufs und abs.
> Ich bin gespannt wie du die Leute davon überzeugen willst, mir fallen da eine Reihe von Sachen ein, die ich die letzten 20 Jahre immer wieder gehört und gesehen habe. Es gibt bestimmt Millionen von Eltern, die *nicht* möchten das ihr(e) Kind(er) in einer (Groß)stadt aufwachsen und für sich selber, mit zunehmenden Alter (in der Dreißigern), mehr Lebensqualität in der Vorstadt oder dem Land sehen. Darüber hinaus war es zu meiner Zeit (Jahrgang 1971) völlig normal, das alle Kinder (egal welche "Schicht"), egal ob Stadt, Land, Dorf, mit Öffis, Fahrrrad oder zu Fuss die Schule besucht haben und auch so 90% ihres Freizeitprogramms inklusive Vereinsleben bestritten haben.


Niemand ist gegen das Eigenheim.
Es wird in Frage gestellt, ob die Fläche noch die gleiche bleiben muss. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Das ist mitnichten mehr der Normalfall, ich kenne Kinder die bis 10-12 Jahren und in der Stadt, Vorstadt wohnen und noch nie in einem Bus oder Straßenbahn gesessen haben. sondern nur das Auto als Transportmittel kennen.


Siehst du, hier herrscht doch - da sind wir uns einig - dringender Änderungsbedarf.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Nach meinen Erfahrungen wird man da mit Verboten oder mit massiven Steuern nicht sehr weit kommen, weil dann einfach eine andere Partei gewählt werden wird, die andere Versprechen macht und die Bereitschaft sich auch mit Schmuddelkindern ins Bett zu legen, wächst mit der Höhe des persönlich/subjektiv empfundenen Drucks.
> Und bei alle dem, habe ich noch gar nicht, über Ehrgeiz, Neid und Statussymbole gesprochen, die Menschen schon Uhrzeiten antreiben und das auch keine sehr großen ideologischen Experimente ändern konnten.


Und deswegen sollen wir schicksalsergeben einfach so weitermachen obwohl wir genau wissen, dass es nicht funktionieren wird? Es sind nicht Verbote her, Steuern rauf. Das ist kleingeistig.
Was wir brauchen ist eine Vision davon, wie wir zukünftig leben und arbeiten wollen - und die Visionäre dazu. Aktuell versucht jeder nur das was wir jetzt haben mit klein-klein irgendwie zu verbessern. Mit mehr Steuereinnahmen kommen ja auch mehr Benefits für den Bürger, z.b. der Ausbau des Internets, des ÖPNV, des sozialen Wohnungsbaus. Es gibt nicht "die eine Maßnahme", es benötigt eine komplette Überarbeitung des ganzen Systems. Und die kommt. Entweder wir gestalten diese, oder sie wird für uns durch negative Ereignisse gestaltet.




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dir viel Erfolg bei der Überzeugungsarbeit, bin aber selber davon überzeugt, das es nur mit technischen Alternativen klappt und nicht mit Ideologie. Das sagt mir meine Lebenserfahrung und was ich so in meinem doch recht großen Umkreis mitbekomme.



Anthony Scaramucci, ehemals in der Trump Admin beschäftigt, hat in einem Interview gesagt, der Kapitalismus wird Lösungen für die Probleme unserer Zeit finden wenn man ihn nur lässt.
Nunja, technische Alternativen lösen halt nicht Löhne unter dem Lebenstandard, lösen halt nicht Mietwucher, lösen halt nicht Steuerbetrug, lösen halt nicht systemisch negative Arbeitsbedingungen für Millionen Deutsche...

Und bitte nimm das nicht persönlich, aber wenn du in den 70ern schon unterwegs warst, dann kann ich verstehen, dass Dir derart radikale Änderungen nicht behagen werden. Das ist auch in Ordnung und Meinungsdiversität ist notwendig. Aber Veränderung ist notwendig, sonst hätten wir noch immer offene "Kanalisation" und Ablasshandel.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

@Threshold
Ist ja auch vollkommen okay, aber übertreiben muss mans ja nun auch nicht. Die haben ja meist auch Kinder, die nix für ihre Situation können, da bezahl ich gern ein paar Euro.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Siehst du, hier herrscht doch - da sind wir uns einig - dringender Änderungsbedarf.


Ich bin 38 und saß nur einmal zur Klassenfahrt im Bus.^^
Bevor ich ne Stunde auf den Bus warte, bin ich 10Km auch locker gelaufen oder weitere Strecken aufn Fahrrad gefahren...Bus ist für alte Leute, die sich nicht mehr ricjtig bewegen können.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ist ja auch vollkommen okay, aber übertreiben muss mans ja nun auch nicht. Die haben ja meist auch Kinder, die nix für ihre Situation können, da bezahl ich gern ein paar Euro.


Mir ist es natürlich bewusst, dass du immer welche hast, die das System ausnutzen. Ob das nun Hartzer sind, die nicht wollen, oder international tätige Unternehmen sind. Man muss da halt mit bezahlen.
Schlimm finde ich nur, dass die kinder aufgrund der finanziellen Lage schwieriger da stehen.
Der finanziell abgesicherte kann im Fall seinen Kindern Nachhilfe bezahlen, damit sie das Abitur schaffen. Der arme Hartzer, dessen Kinder wollen, haben dieses Privileg nicht.
Leider sind durch Corona aber auch kostenfreie Nachhilfestunden ausgefallen.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist es natürlich bewusst, dass du immer welche hast, die das System ausnutzen. Ob das nun Hartzer sind, die nicht wollen, oder international tätige Unternehmen sind. Man muss da halt mit bezahlen.
> Schlimm finde ich nur, dass die kinder aufgrund der finanziellen Lage schwieriger da stehen.
> Der finanziell abgesicherte kann im Fall seinen Kindern Nachhilfe bezahlen, damit sie das Abitur schaffen. Der arme Hartzer, dessen Kinder wollen, haben dieses Privileg nicht.
> Leider sind durch Corona aber auch kostenfreie Nachhilfestunden ausgefallen.


Da ist dann aber der Staat gefragt, das Geld/die Hilfe zukommen zu lassen die sie wollen/brauchen. Der momentane Zustand, wo die Eltern das Geld für die Kinder bekommen und es selbst verleben ist Ungerecht und da mach ich nicht ewig mit.
Ich habe keine Kinder, wäre aber der letzte, der anderen Kindern nicht helfen würde. Meine Nichten und Kindern von Verwandten/Bekannten unterstütze ich auch überall, wo ich nur kann...was auch manchmal richtig teuer ist.


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Ich bin 38 und saß nur einmal zur Klassenfahrt im Bus.^^
> Bevor ich ne Stunde auf den Bus warte, bin ich 10Km auch locker gelaufen oder weitere Strecken aufn Fahrrad gefahren...Bus ist für alte Leute, die sich nicht mehr ricjtig bewegen können.


So ist es. Aktuell.

UND GENAU DESWEGEN MUSS ES GEÄNDERT WERDEN.

In der derzeitigen Form ist ÖPNV oftmals kein gleichwertiger Ersatz zur Individualmobilität - aus genau diesem Grund ist hier dringend eine massive Investition & Überarbeitung notwendig. Nur wenn es eine vernünftige Alternative zum Auto gibt besteht ein Anreiz von diesem auf den ÖPNV zu wechseln und nur dann macht es auch Sinn negative Anreize einzuführen um vom Auto Abstand zu nehmen.

Mein normaler Weg zur Arbeit ist 45km einfach mit dem Kfz. Es gibt dort einen Bahnhof, d.h. ich könnte mit der Bahn fahren. Dabei wäre ich mehr als doppelt so lange mit dem ÖPNV unterwegs als ich mit dem Kfz brauche, ergo, kein Anreiz für mich. Ich würde sofort Bahn fahren wenn es sich zeitlich ausgeht.

Warum wird hier eigentlich dem Wunsch nach Änderung damit widersprochen, dass der Ist Zustand nicht zufriedenstellend ist?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Da ist dann aber der Staat gefragt, das Geld/die Hilfe zukommen zu lassen die sie wollen/brauchen. Der momentane Zustand, wo die Eltern das Geld für die Kinder bekommen und es selbst verleben ist Ungerecht und da mach ich nicht ewig mit.


Das geht nicht, da die Eltern ja die Erziehungsberechtigte sind.
Dann müsste der Staat die Kinder den Eltern wegnehmen und das ist nicht umsetzbar.
Klar, ich fände es auch besser, wenn das Kindergeld zu 100% in die Kinder flöße.
Noch besser fände ich es, wenn man den ganzen Kram abschafft und andere Anreize bietet.


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

So ne Art Gutscheine für Nachhilfe könnte es schon geben...bei mir war 1mal die Woche z.B. ne Pflichtveranstalltung von der Schule aus. Egal was für Noten man hatte, aber das ist ja auch erstmal Wurst. Als Schüler wars natürlich blöd, als 1er Schüler in Mathe dann Nachhilfe in Mathe zu bekommen, aber alles ist ja irgendwo verbesserungwüdig.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Und bitte nimm das nicht persönlich, aber wenn du in den 70ern schon unterwegs warst, dann kann ich verstehen, dass Dir derart radikale Änderungen nicht behagen werden. Das ist auch in Ordnung und Meinungsdiversität ist notwendig. Aber Veränderung ist notwendig, sonst hätten wir noch immer offene "Kanalisation" und Ablasshandel.


Du scheinst noch nicht alt genug zu sein, deine "Visionen" live erlebt zu haben und ihr Scheitern.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Noch radikaler, das Auto bemisst sich an der Tätigkeit und der notwendig zurücklegenden Strecke.
> Was wir da an Ressourcen sparen wenn die SUV Mamas nichtmehr mit den Dickschiffen die Kleinen zur Kita bringen oder Sonntags damit Brötchen holen.


Das mit dem Auto auf staatliche Zuteilung hat ja schon einmal, sau gut funktioniert und SUVs kann man auch einfach verbieten, wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte es sie nie gegeben. Was der Bürger in einer freien pluralistischen Demokratie in seiner Freizeit macht, geht den Staat und alle anderen einen Scheißdreck an, so lange er sich an bestehende Gesetze hält.


hoffgang schrieb:


> Und deswegen sollen wir schicksalsergeben einfach so weitermachen obwohl wir genau wissen, dass es nicht funktionieren wird? Es sind nicht Verbote her, Steuern rauf. Das ist kleingeistig.
> Was wir brauchen ist eine Vision davon, wie wir zukünftig leben und arbeiten wollen - und die Visionäre dazu. Aktuell versucht jeder nur das was wir jetzt haben mit klein-klein irgendwie zu verbessern. Mit mehr Steuereinnahmen kommen ja auch mehr Benefits für den Bürger, z.b. der Ausbau des Internets, des ÖPNV, des sozialen Wohnungsbaus. Es gibt nicht "die eine Maßnahme", es benötigt eine komplette Überarbeitung des ganzen Systems. Und die kommt. Entweder wir gestalten diese, oder sie wird für uns durch negative Ereignisse gestaltet.


Tja, die gleichen Argumente habe ich schon hundertmal gehört und tausende von malen in Büchern und Geschichtsbüchern gelesen nur sind alle großen "Visionen" für mehr Gleichheit und "Gerechtigkeit" nach deiner Definition, alle gescheitert und zwar am Volk, das man "beglücken" wollte. Das ganze auch noch mit einer Menge Blutvergießen.
Ach ja, hast du oder siehst du eine parlamentarische Mehrheit auf absehbare Zeit, für die komplette Überarbeitung des Systems (nach deinen Vorstellungen), die brauchst du nämlich nach aktueller Verfassung?!


hoffgang schrieb:


> Anthony Scaramucci, ehemals in der Trump Admin beschäftigt, hat in einem Interview gesagt, der Kapitalismus wird Lösungen für die Probleme unserer Zeit finden wenn man ihn nur lässt.
> Nunja, technische Alternativen lösen halt nicht Löhne unter dem Lebenstandard, lösen halt nicht Mietwucher, lösen halt nicht Steuerbetrug, lösen halt nicht systemisch negative Arbeitsbedingungen für Millionen Deutsche...


Auch hier für sehe ich keine Mehrheit und für die Veränderungen ist eher das demokratische System zuständig, denn soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, haben wir in Deutschland schon lange den Klassenkampf beendet und es gibt aktuell und auch absehbar keine Mehrheit die daran glaubt, das ein anderes System zu besseren Ergebnissen führt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja, die gleichen Argumente habe ich schon hundertmal gehört und tausende von malen in Büchern und Geschichtsbüchern gelesen nur sind alle großen "Visionen" für mehr Gleichheit und "Gerechtigkeit" nach deiner Definition, alle gescheitert und zwar am Volk, das man "beglücken" wollte.


Was gescheitert ist waren die Radikalen die mit Gewalt alles in 5 Jahren verändern wollten. 

Es gibt keinen perfekten Staat, aber es gibt Staaten die alles was in Deutschland falsch läuft partikular erheblich besser lösen.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen perfekten Staat, aber es gibt Staaten die alles was in Deutschland falsch läuft partikular erheblich besser lösen.


Da bin ich jetzt neugierig, welche Staaten in der Welt, mit ähnlicher Größe oder auch erheblich kleiner, das denn wären?


----------



## Eckism (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt neugierig, welche Staaten in der Welt, mit ähnlicher Größe oder auch erheblich kleiner, das denn wären?


In Nordkorea sind die meisten Gleich...arm.^^
Die jubeln auch und sind "Glücklich", wenn der Kim ihnen zuwinkt.


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> In Nordkorea sind die meisten Gleich...arm.^^
> Die jubeln auch und sind "Glücklich", wenn der Kim ihnen zuwinkt.


Darum geht es ja nicht, aber ich bin echt gespannt was kommt, wahrscheinlich Norwegen, Schweden eventuell Finnland, Österreich und Schweiz, dann hört es aber schon schlagartig auf, denn es gibt auf der Welt sonst kein Land mit freier pluralistischer Gesellschaft, die den gleichen Wohlstand und soziale Versorgung und Absicherung  für ALLE Teile seiner Bevölkerung bereit hält und schon gar keins mit 83 Millionen Einwohnern.
Das ach so gepriesene Schwedische Modell wurde ja auch in den letzten 30 Jahren fast komplett zurück gebaut, trotzdem haben die noch Eigenarten, die ich persönlich, als Eingriff in meine Privatsphäre sehen würde.
Die Nordländer haben halt auch den Vorteil nur ein Zehntel der Bevölkerung oder weniger, bei gleicher Landmasse wie Deutschland organisieren zu müssen, Norwegen hat dazu noch fossile Rohstoffe, die fleißig ausgebeutet werden und keines dieser Länder ist auch nur Ansatzweise Transitland.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen perfekten Staat, aber es gibt Staaten die alles was in Deutschland falsch läuft partikular erheblich besser lösen.


Welche wären das denn?
Finnland? Norwegen?


----------



## hoffgang (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Du scheinst noch nicht alt genug zu sein, deine "Visionen" live erlebt zu haben und ihr Scheitern.



Sorry aber diese ständige "Das ist Kommunismus" Keule küsst aktuell auf der CPAC eine goldene Trump Statue.
Wer den Unterschied zwischen Sozialismus und sozialem Kapitalismus nicht versteht, der sollte aufhören darüber zu richten.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das mit dem Auto auf Zuteilung hat ja schon einmal mal sau gut funktioniert und SUVs kann man auch einfach verbieten, wenn es nach mir ginge, hätte es sie nie gegeben. Was der Bürger in einer freien pluralistischen Demokratie in seiner Freizeit macht, geht den Staat und alle anderen einen Scheißdreck an, so lange er sich an bestehende Gesetze hält.



Niemand will ein Auto auf Zuteilung. Es geht darum Anreize zu schaffen, Autos sinnvoll zu kaufen, z.b. über eine Preiserhöhung oder höhere Abgaben für mehr PS / Abgasaustoß. Wie kommst du darauf, dass hier jemand eine Produktion regulieren möchte? Glaubst du wirklich wir wollen einen Fünf Jahresplan?



Don-71 schrieb:


> Tja, die gleichen Argumente habe ich schon hundertmal gehört und tausende von malen in Büchern und Geschichtsbüchern gelesen nur sind alle großen "Visionen" für mehr Gleichheit und "Gerechtigkeit" nach deiner Definition, alle gescheitert und zwar am Volk, das man "beglücken" wollte. Das ganze auch noch mit einer Menge Blutvergießen.


Nun, in erster Linie geht es nicht darum Gleichheit & Gerechtigkeit zu schaffen, sondern Nachhaltigkeit und Zukunftsfähigkeit. Der Hedgefondmanager darf immernoch massiv mehr verdienen als der Müllmann, aber letzterer soll von seiner Arbeit menschenwürdig leben können.
Es geht auch nicht darum irgendeine verschwurbelte Rot-gefärbte Ideologie umzusetzen, sondern den Menschen zu erklären, dass wir auf diese Art und Weise nur dann weitermachen können wenn wir in Kauf nehmen, dass zukünftige Generationen mit einem irreparablen Schaden der Erde existieren müssen.

Das ist halt für sehr viele Menschen sehr abstrakt weil man sich immer nur im Hier und Jetzt sieht. 




Don-71 schrieb:


> Ach ja, hast du oder siehst du eine parlamentarische Mehrheit auf absehbare Zeit, für die komplette Überarbeitung des Systems (nach deinen Vorstellungen), die brauchst du nämlich nach aktueller Verfassung?!
> Auch hier für sehe ich keine Mehrheit und für die Veränderungen ist eher das demokratische System zuständig, denn soweit ich es mitbekommen habe, haben wir in Deutschland schon lange den Klassenkampf beendet und es gibt aktuell und auch absehbar keine Mehrheit die daran glaubt, das ein anderes System zu besseren Ergebnissen führt.


Ja, die sehe ich. Die nächsten Bundestagswahlen werden diesbezüglich Richtungsweisend, denn die von Dir belächelte Jugend will nicht mehr den Biedermeiertraum aus Reihenhaus, Auto und Sonntagsspaziergang, sondern moderne Lösungen für die Probleme unserer Zeit.

Du vertrittst hier aktuell ein "immer weiter so, alles andere ist Kommunismus im Sinne Pol Pots". Das mag für dich sogar noch funktionieren, für jemanden der halt weiter in die Zukunft denkt ggf. nicht.
Die Probleme sind doch da, das kannst du nicht verneinen:
- Vergrößerung der sozialen Ungleichheit, am Ende DIE Herausforderung unserer Zeit, da sie auch aktiv dazu beiträgt, dass Teile der Bevölkerung dem traditionellen politischen Establishment nicht mehr zutrauen ihre Bedürfnisse zu erfüllen.
- Der Menschengemacht Klimawandel - muss man dazu überhaupt noch was schreiben?
- Ressourcenknappheit und Umweltschäden durch Verschwendung. Der scheiß SAND wird knapp & wir verdichten viel zu viel Fläche in Deutschland. Hachja, ist ja nur Grundwasser, wer braucht sowas auch. Blöd halt, dass wir mittlerweile in Deutschland schon Gemeinden mit akuter Wasserknappheit haben und an den Küsten Versalzung von Grundwasserspeichern durch zuviel Entnahme.

Und das ist "nur" Deutschland.

Aber mach mal weiter alle die daran was ändern wollen als geistige Nachfolger von Pol Pot darzustellen. Damit bist du dann halt Teil des Problems und nicht Teil der Lösung.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2021)

Auch wenn von Ende 2015 und Aufgrund der seltsamen Regelungen nicht mehr anhörbar: Deutschlandfunk: Vision Nahverkehr –Ideen gegen die Blechlawine



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Internet-...Niveau


Naja, Internet ist in Deutschland allgemein eine Sache für sich. Unabhängig von Stadt oder Land. Da wundert man sich manchmal wie es die skandinavischen Länder hinbekommen im ländlichen Raum, der dort bedeutend "ländlicher" als hierzulande ist, so eine gute Versorgung sicherzustellen. Aber vielleicht würde man dort Leute wie Scheuer und Co auch einfach in die Wüste schicken.



Don-71 schrieb:


> trotzdem haben die noch Eigenarten, die ich persönlich, als Eingriff in meine Privatsphäre sehen würde.


Die da wären?


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2021)

Die Skandinaiver kann man doch komplett vergessen.
Die haben früher nie was gerissen und werden wohl auch in Zukunft nichts reißen - auch wenn Schweden mit einem Quasi-Import aus dem Balkan mal 'nen Volltreffer gelandet hat.
Konkret würde ich tatsächlich Spanien nennen. Die hatten zwar in jüngerer Vergangenheit Probleme, was das internationale Geschäft angeht, sind uns aber derzeit insgesamt deutlich voraus, wie der letzte Vergleich nur allzu drastisch gezeigt hat.
Gegen Frankreich können wir derzeit auch nicht anstinken - individuell und organisatorisch meilenweit vor Deutschland - ganz zu schweigen von Kroatien.
England habe ich schon länger auf dem Zettel; die Verjüngungskur und Neuausrichtung hat gut getan, die sehe ich mindestens auf dem gleichen Niveau.
Und wenn's so weitergeht, werden wir bald auch wieder von Italien überholt und von Nationen, die man bisher eher belächelt hat, wie Portugal, USA, Russland, Polen, Schweiz, Irland, Mexiko... 
Auch Südkorea scheint uns zumindest in einer Kategorie deutlich voraus zu sein.

Meiner Meinung nach liegen die Ursachen vor allem daran:


Spoiler



Die Vereine kaufen lieber international teure Spieler aufkosten der eigenen Nachwuchsförderung ein. Deswegen spielen derzeit vorwiegend, vor allem in der Abwehrreihe, unerfahrene Typen. Die Aussortierung erfahrenerer Spieler, wie Boateng, Hummels oder Müller, war nichts als blanker Aktionismus. Und nach gut 13 Jahren sollte man vielleicht doch mal drüber nachdenken, den Trainer auszutauschen.


Moment... hier geht's gar nicht um Fußball? Uups, sorry - falscher Thread


----------



## Don-71 (2. März 2021)

@ Two-Face

Falscher Thread, ganz falscher Thread!


Poulton schrieb:


> Die da wären?


Das jeder einen Einblick in meine Steuererklärung hätte, das empfinde ich persönlich als Eingriff in meine Privatsphäre. Erstens muss ich mein Gehalt persönlich aushandeln, weil es keinen Tarifvertrag gibt und es liegt doch an mir, welche Leute ich in meinem Umfeld über meine finanziellen Verhältnisse aufkläre. Ich finde es abschreckend, das sich das Jeder über Jeden anschauen kann, so lange er kein öffentliches Amt bekleidet und sich somit auch vor der Öffentlichkeit rechtfertigen muss.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2021)

Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass in Deutschland das Gehalt immer so totgeschwiegen wird?
Manchmal denke ich, dass die Leute eher über Verdauungsprobleme reden als über das eigene einkommen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass in Deutschland das Gehalt immer so totgeschwiegen wird?
> Manchmal denke ich, dass die Leute eher über Verdauungsprobleme reden als über das eigene einkommen.


Weil wir in einer Neidgesellschaft leben.
Derjenige, der sich den dicken BMW leisten kann, wird halt gerne mal angefeindet.
Derjenige, der grade mal so um die Runden kommt, ohne Sozialhilfe beantragen zu müssen, wird verspottet.

Der eine hatte eben Glück, der andere sich nicht genug angestrengt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Da bin ich jetzt neugierig, welche Staaten in der Welt, mit ähnlicher Größe oder auch erheblich kleiner, das denn wären?


Auf was bezogen? 
Oder sag du hast das Wort partikular überlesen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Im Grunde kann sich jeder mal selber eine Denksportaufgabe stellen in dem er sich mal kurz in meine Position versetzt. Wie müssen die Rahmenbedingungen sein um sich jeden Tag aufs neue zu motivieren den Laden und damit die Arbeitsplätze am Laufen zu halten und dieses Arbeitspensum zu erbringen. Und wann ist der Punkt erreicht wo man einfach sagt: "Das wars. Ich verkaufe, nehme mein Geld mit und gehe oder alternativ dazu ich schaffe als Unternehmer lieber im Ausland." Ich stelle mir die Frage jeden Tag und gewisse Entwicklungen der letzten, ich würde sagen 3 Jahre, haben zumindest bei mir schonmal dazu geführt dass ich mein Unternehmenswachstum in Deutschland eingestellt habe und nur noch den Status Quo halte. Die dafür freiwerdende Zeit investiere ich jetzt seit über 1 Jahr für eine Gründung im Ausland da ich die Entwicklungen in Deutschland aber insbesondere auch in der  EU für komplett fehlgeleitet halte.



Du bist dir schon darüber im klaren, dass du hier mit kapitalistischen Argumenten gegen Kapitalismuskritik zu argumentieren versuchst? Natürlich kannst du deine sieben Koffer packen und woanders toll leben, klar. GENAU das ist doch Teil der Ungerechtigkeit. Du hast das Millionenvermögen, du hast die Macht dir ein schönes Leben zu machen wo und wie du willst. Dafür hast du zugegebenermaßen ein paar Jahre überdurchschnittlich hart gearbeitet. Aber wenn man alles aufaddiert, wird deine Lebensarbeitszeit auch nicht mehr als 30-50% über dem Durchschnitt liegen. Selbst wenn du die 80-h-Wochen mit kontinuierlicher Arbeit (und nein, ein großer Teil von Meetings, Kontakte halten, der Reise Teil von Geschäftsreisen und einiges mehr, was bei den meisten Geschäftsleitungen in Deutschland zum Alltag gehört, ist keine produktive Arbeit) bis ins Rentenalter durchziehst und dann auf das doppelte des median-Arbeitspensums kommst: Dann wäre es immer noch nicht fair, dass du 10 mal so viele Möglichkeiten und 100 mal so viel Vermögen hast wie Leute, die auch immerhin halb so viel wie du gearbeitet hast. Du bist eindeutig einer der großen Profiteure des Systems auch wenn du etwas zu deinem Erfolg beigetragen hast, geht ein Großteil letztlich auf die Aneignung der Leistung anderer zurück. Oder erhält ein 40-h-Arbeiter in deinem Laden 50% von deinem 80-h-Einkommen? Bestimmt nicht.
Und, ohne jetzt deine spezifische Situation zum Thema des Threads zu machen: An wie vielen Stellen deiner Karriere hast du nicht zuletzt auch Glück gehabt? Hat Konkurrenz 99% von dem geleistet, was du bieten konntest, aber 0% bekommen? Das mag für deine individuelle Entscheidung keine Rolle spielen, aber geseamtgesellschaftlich muss man eben die Mitte betrachten, die zwischen Glück- und Pechhabern liegt. 




Mancko schrieb:


> Auch hier sieht man dass die Deutschen einfach in Summe keine guten Anleger sind.



Ist für die Mehrheit der deutschen halt auch schwer, "guter Anleger" zu sein, wenn man kein Startkapital hat, sondern für sein Auskommen selbst arbeiten muss.



> denn man kann ja auch erstmal selber weiter mieten und mal ein kleineres Objekt (1 oder 2 Zimmer Whg.) zum vermieten kaufen.



Ne. Kann "man" nicht. Denn um auf diese Art von der Arbeit anderer zu profitieren bräuchte "man" erstmal Geld.




Threshold schrieb:


> Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass in Deutschland das Gehalt immer so totgeschwiegen wird?
> Manchmal denke ich, dass die Leute eher über Verdauungsprobleme reden als über das eigene einkommen.



Die meisten Leute reden auch nicht gern über fremdes Einkommen. Das ist eine gewisse Achtung vor Privatsphäre und vor allem ein ausgeprägtes Desinteresse an Mitmenschen. Man redet ja erst recht nicht über DEREN Verdauungsprobleme und ist in der Regel reichlich genervt, wenn jemand nur über Dinge faselt, die ihn ganz alleine etwas angehen. 

Im Falle des Gehalts wird das ganze aber auch gern von anderer Seite her gefördert. In sehr vielen Arbeitsverträgen steht drin, dass man über sein Gehalt gar nicht reden DARF. Sonst kämen die am meisten ausgebeuteten Arbeitnehmer am Ende noch auf die Idee, ein faires Einkommen zu verlangen, wenn sie wüssten, was andere so bekommen...


----------



## Sparanus (2. März 2021)

Ich frag mich ob Don nicht will, dass die Leute wissen was er verdient oder was er bekommt


----------



## Eckism (3. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich frag mich ob Don nicht will, dass die Leute wissen was er verdient oder was er bekommt


Bei mir ist das einfach zu beantworten...ich weiß es selbst nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Woran liegt das eigentlich, dass in Deutschland das Gehalt immer so totgeschwiegen wird?



Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Im ÖD ist das komplett öffentlich, da stört es auch keinen. Insbesondere ist da dann auch die gleiche Bezahlung von Männern und Frauen gegeben.

Sonst muss man da erst klagen: 








						BAG: Gehalt unterm Median spricht für Diskriminierung
					

Verdient eine Frau weniger als eine männliche Vergleichsperson, spricht das für eine Benachteiligung wegen des Geschlechts.




					www.lto.de


----------



## hoffgang (5. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Im ÖD ist das komplett öffentlich, da stört es auch keinen. Insbesondere ist da dann auch die gleiche Bezahlung von Männern und Frauen gegeben.



Eben und dort weiß jeder was der andere kriegt. In der Wirtschaft ist das anders und daher ist dort Gehalt ein Hygienefaktor. (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zwei-Faktoren-Theorie_(Herzberg) )

Im ÖD weiß ich genau ab wann meine Beförderung möglich ist, ich weiß genau wann ich welche Altersstufe erreiche. In der Wirtschaft kann ich mein Gehalt verhandeln, also ggf. auch mehr bekommen als meine Kollegen. Das ist für den einzelnen ein positiver Hygienefaktor, kann aber, wenn es im Team bekannt wird für die anderen zu einem negativen Faktor werden - weil man sich selbst abgewertet fühlt.

In einem solchen Umfeld nicht über Gehalt zu sprechen ist teilweise auch Selbstschutz.
Man verhandelt eine Gehaltserhöhung, ist mega stolz und stellt dann fest, doof gelaufen, der Kollege bekommt immer noch mehr als ich. Dann wird aus dem vermeintlich positiven Effekt ganz schnell ein negativer.

Ne Trendwende könnte über die neuen Generationen der Arbeitnehmer eintreten, z.b. über den Effekt, dass hier teilweise Freizeit wichtiger ist als Gehalt, also die 80% Anstellung über die Gehaltserhöhung gestellt wird.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Kann ich auch nicht verstehen. Im ÖD ist das komplett öffentlich, da stört es auch keinen. Insbesondere ist da dann auch die gleiche Bezahlung von Männern und Frauen gegeben.
> 
> Sonst muss man da erst klagen:
> 
> ...


Ist es im ÖD öffentlich? Ich keine keine Behörde in der Bürger*innen oder Mitarbeiter*innen sehen könnten, wer in welche EG eingruppiert wurde.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Ist es im ÖD öffentlich? Ich keine keine Behörde in der Bürger*innen oder Mitarbeiter*innen sehen könnten, wer in welche EG eingruppiert wurde.


Man kann von der Dienststellung und dem Dienstgrad (wie auch immer das im restlichen ÖD heißt) drauf schließen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Man verhandelt eine Gehaltserhöhung, ist mega stolz und stellt dann fest, doof gelaufen, der Kollege bekommt immer noch mehr als ich. Dann wird aus dem vermeintlich positiven Effekt ganz schnell ein negativer.


Bei uns in der Firma bekommen die Leute, die den gleichen Job machen, auch das gleiche Gehalt. Firmeninterner Tarif. Für was anderes interessiert sich der Chef nicht.
Wenn jemand besonders gute Arbeit geleistet hat oder immer vorne dabei ist, gibt es zum Jahresende noch mal ein extra Zuschlag, der dann unterschiedlich ausfallen kann. Aber auch der ist nicht geheim.
Was ich verdiene, weiß auch der Lehrling.


----------



## Eckism (5. März 2021)

hoffgang schrieb:


> Im ÖD weiß ich genau ab wann meine Beförderung möglich ist, ich weiß genau wann ich welche Altersstufe erreiche. In der Wirtschaft kann ich mein Gehalt verhandeln, also ggf. auch mehr bekommen als meine Kollegen. Das ist für den einzelnen ein positiver Hygienefaktor, kann aber, wenn es im Team bekannt wird für die anderen zu einem negativen Faktor werden - weil man sich selbst abgewertet fühlt.


Als ich noch angestellt war kam öfters der Spruch "Soll der das machen, der bekommt mehr als ich"...auch von mir. .


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

Eckism schrieb:


> Als ich noch angestellt war kam öfters der Spruch "Soll der das machen, der bekommt mehr als ich"...auch von mir. .


Der einzige, der im Sommer im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet, ist der Ventilator.


----------



## Eckism (5. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der einzige, der im Sommer im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitet, ist der Ventilator.


Und im Winter die Heizung...im Frühling wird sich über die Blumen unterhalten und im Herbst sich nur über das Wetter aufgeregt. Papier ist nunmal geduldig...


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann von der Dienststellung und dem Dienstgrad (wie auch immer das im restlichen ÖD heißt) drauf schließen.



Genau. Gehobener Dienst ist alles ab Inspektor bzw. bei der Polizei Kommissar und fängt mit Besoldungsgruppe A9 an. Typischerweise braucht man da einen Bachelorabschluss.




__





						Gehobener Dienst – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Im Höheren Dienst, was die -Rat bzw. -Direktor Stellen sind, fängt es mit A13 an und braucht üblicherweise einen Master, Uni-Diplom oder Staatsexamen.




__





						Höherer Dienst – Wikipedia
					






					de.wikipedia.org
				




Bei Tarifangestellten gibt es die Einteilung nach gehobener und höherer Dienst zwar auch, aber die Tarifeingruppierung für die Stellen ist flexibler. Aber auch die ist immer in der Stellenanzeige mit angeben.
z.B.


			
				https://www.stepstone.de/stellenangebote--IT-Anforderungsmanagerin-IT-Anforderungsmanager-m-w-d-oeffentlicher-Dienst-Applikationsmanagerin-Applikationsmanager-w-m-d-fuer-IT-Fachverfahren-Bonn-Bundesamt-fuer-Justiz--6980232-inline.html schrieb:
			
		

> Für Tarifbeschäftigte ist die Stelle nach der *Entgeltgruppe E 11* des Tarifvertrags für den öffentlichen Dienst, Bereich Bund bewertet. Es wird derzeit eine IT-Fachkräftezulage gewährt. Die spätere Übernahme in ein Beamtenverhältnis wird von Seiten des Bundesamts für Justiz angestrebt.



Egal ob Beamter oder Angestellter, die Tabellen sind öffentlich. 




__





						Besoldungstabelle Beamte Bund 2022
					





					oeffentlicher-dienst.info
				







__





						Entgelttabelle TVÖD Bund 2022
					





					oeffentlicher-dienst.info


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2021)

A9 ist gleichzeitig das Ende im mittleren.


----------



## seahawk (5. März 2021)

Trotzdem ist im ÖD noch lange nicht öffentlich was wer verdient. Und die gleiche Aufgabe kann bei unterscheidlichen Behörden unterschiedlich bezahlt werden, obwohl der gleiche Tarifvertrag gilt.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

Guck dir die Polizei an. Da sitzen im Fahrzeug zwei Leute. Der eine ist Oberkommissar, der andere Hauptwachmeister.
Beide machen den gleichen Job, bekommen aber unterschiedliches Gehalt.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Guck dir die Polizei an. Da sitzen im Fahrzeug zwei Leute. Der eine ist Oberkommissar, der andere Hauptwachmeister.
> Beide machen den gleichen Job, bekommen aber unterschiedliches Gehalt.



Die haben aber trotzdem eine unterschiedlich lange Ausbildung und/oder Berufserfahrung.
Dazu kommt in den höheren Dienstgraden natürlich noch eine Personal oder Führungsverantwortung.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Die haben aber trotzdem eine unterschiedlich lange Ausbildung und/oder Berufserfahrung.
> Dazu kommt in den höheren Dienstgraden natürlich noch eine Personal oder Führungsverantwortung.


Absolut korrekt. Nur wenn sie den täglichen Streifendienst machen, machen beide den exakt gleichen Job.
Die Frage ist nun, muss man für den täglichen Streifendienst Kommissar sein?
Oder anders gesagt -- haben wir zu viele Personen im gehobenen Dienst in der Polizei?


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2021)

Brauchen wir nicht eher mehr Leute mit guter Qualitfikation?

Die sich dann halt auch eine Wohnung leisten können, um wieder zum Thema zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Brauchen wir nicht eher mehr Leute mit guter Qualitfikation?


Öhm -- wir brauchen Leute, die positiv auf Menschen reagieren und empathisch sind.
Das hat meiner Meinung nach nichts damit zu tun, ob jemand studiert hat oder nicht.
Gerade im Streifendienst braucht du ganz andere Qualifikationen.

Ich beschäftige mich damit, weil mein Sohn nach seinem Abitur zur Polizei geht. Da interessieren mich viele Dinge.


----------



## Adi1 (6. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich beschäftige mich damit, weil mein Sohn nach seinem Abitur zur Polizei geht. Da interessieren mich viele Dinge.


Dann hat dein Bengel hoffentlich ein dickes Fell geerbt 

Unglaublich was Polizei und Co. heutzutage aushalten müssen ...

... ist halt eine Folge der völligen Verblödung der Gesellschaft.

Besser wird es auch nicht werden ...


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2021)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Dann hat dein Bengel hoffentlich ein dickes Fell geerbt


Er will ja in den höheren Dienst und studiert erst mal.
Weil er keine Lust hat, auf Streife zu gehen und sich das Elend anschauen zu müssen.


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2021)

Studium bei der Polizei für die Kommiarslaufbahn oder erstmal was anderes?


----------



## Threshold (6. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Studium bei der Polizei für die Kommiarslaufbahn oder erstmal was anderes?


Duale Ausbildung. Du studierst und wirst gleichzeitig bei der Polizei ausgebildet.


----------



## DKK007 (6. März 2021)

OK. Also der normale Weg.
Auswahlverfahren ist natürlich auch nicht ganz anspruchslos.

Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema:








						Italien
					

Italien




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Vielleicht auch bald in Brandenburg, MeckPom oder Niedersachsen nötig.


----------



## hoffgang (7. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch bald in Brandenburg, MeckPom oder Niedersachsen nötig.


Aber auch nur machbar wenn's dort Arbeit gibt, oder entsprechende Angebote für ältere Personen.
Wenn ich da an manche Walddörfer in Niedersachsen denke, da will ich nicht mal ne Hütte geschenkt.

Gut, hätte man den Glasfaserausbau z.b. so voran getrieben wie ursprünglich geplant wäre das weitaus weniger ein Problem, so sind das einfach oftmals nur tote Gegenden ohne Perspektive. Günstige Preise ändern da auch nix dran.


----------



## Adi1 (12. März 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er will ja in den höheren Dienst und studiert erst mal.
> Weil er keine Lust hat, auf Streife zu gehen und sich das Elend anschauen zu müssen.


Das wird aber trotzdem ein sch..... Job werden .


----------



## DKK007 (12. März 2021)

BGH-Urteil
					

BGH-Urteil




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> OK. Also der normale Weg.
> Auswahlverfahren ist natürlich auch nicht ganz anspruchslos.
> 
> Aber mal wieder zurück zum Thema:
> ...



Weiß nicht, wie es heute ist, aber um die Jahrtausendwende konntest du in Brandenburg ganz Herrenhäuser für 1 € kaufen. In SA-Dörfern sollte sich auch heute was zu dem Preis finden lassen. Bedingung ist aber hier wie da, dass man die denkmalgeschützten Ruinen auf eigene Kosten saniert.

Meiner Meinung nach müßig solche Aktionen. Wir brauchen endlich ein Konzept für die Aufgabe von Dörfern. Deutschland hat insgesamt eine zu hohe Bevölkerungsdichte und was da ist, strebt in die Städte oder deren Umfeld, also braucht man künftig weniger Häuser am Arsch der Welt. Und man wird es nie schaffen, da flächendeckend die Infrastruktur wie in der Stadt zu bieten, denn vieles ist einfach nur finanzierbar, wenn genug Nutzer im Einzugsbereich leben. Also muss ein Teil der Weiler weg und das ist ohnehin das beste, was der gnadenlos zersiedelten Landschaft passieren könnte. (Sowohl ökologisch als auch ökologisch: Wo der Mensch lebt gibt es weder natürliche Rückzugsräume noch unproblematische Baumöglichkeiten für Windräder, Bahn- oder Stromtrassen.) Aber weil in Deutschland Gießkannenpolitik in ist, bauen wir mit viel Geld in jedes Kaff 3/4tel der nötigen Infrastruktur. Sodass die Leute trotzdem noch wegziehen, aber das Geld auch weg ist. Jede 2./3. Gemeinde auf Kleinstadtniveau zu bringen und die Leute in den Dörfern dazwischen Umsiedlungsmöglichkeiten eröffnen wäre billiger und produktiver. Außerhalb dieser Fördergebiete gibt es dann Häuser für 1 €, aber ohne gewartete Straßen, ohne Internet, ohne Polizei-, Feuerwehr-, Kranken- und Behördenversorgung (aber mit Umweltschutzauflagen für Naturräume) für die Leute, die alles allein machen wollen.


----------



## Eckism (13. März 2021)

Ihhh...Stadt.


----------



## keinnick (13. März 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Don Don Don
> Es geht um die Einstellung der Mehrheit dieser Einkommensschicht.
> Ich bin Student und muss ja nicht verheimlichen, dass ich 2500€ Netto pro Monat bekomme. Abzüglich Wohnkosten und notwendigen Versicherungen bin ich immer noch bei 2300€ Netto. Meine ganze Familie hat Eigentum, aber in meiner Generation bin ich alleine.


Im Paulanergarten wohnt es sich echt günstig!


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2021)

keinnick schrieb:


> Im Paulanergarten wohnt es sich echt günstig!


A8Z Besoldung plus Kindergeldanspruch
Guck nach


----------



## HenneHuhn (14. März 2021)

seahawk schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist im ÖD noch lange nicht öffentlich was wer verdient. Und die gleiche Aufgabe kann bei unterscheidlichen Behörden unterschiedlich bezahlt werden, obwohl der gleiche Tarifvertrag gilt.



Jein. Normalerweise sollte die Eingruppierung im ÖD anhand von festgelegten Tätigkeitsmerkmalen erfolgen. Daher kann man schon grob abschätzen, was bspw. eine Amtsleitung verdient. Zumindest wenn die Person eine typische Laufbahn hinter sich hat. Nur bei der Erfahrungsstufe wird es dann irgendwann schwierig.
Außerdem kann es natürlich sein, dass manche Aufgaben nur kommissarisch übernommen werden und dementsprechend die Person (scheinbar) in einer nicht dazu passenden Sold- bzw. Entgeltgruppe ist. Als Beispiel:
während meiner Zeit als Angestellter im ÖD war ich in E10 eingruppiert. Für die Zeit, als ich dann aber kommissarisch für die Integrationsbeauftragte eingesprungen bin, wurde ich auf E12 hochgestuft, während die Stelle an sich E13 oder E14 gewesen wäre.

Insgesamt kann man also durchaus gut abschätzen, welche Entgelt-/Besoldungsgruppe jemand im ÖD hat. Und dass Ausnahmen die Regel bestätigen, ist halt ne Binsenweisheit.


----------



## DKK007 (26. März 2021)

Um mal wieder zu den Mieten zurück zu kommen.









						Immobilien-Branche
					

Immobilien-Branche




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## fotoman (29. März 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Um mal wieder zu den Mieten zurück zu kommen.


Über den Zustand der Wohnungen/Häuse sagt das garnichts aus. Weder bei solchen Konzernen noch bei den kleineren Vermietern.

Und wehe, Mitte 2021 entscheidet der BGH dann auch noch falsch, dann wird es wohl für viele Neumieter alles andere als Lustig. Oder wurden mittlerweile die Mietverträge mit zwei Miethöhen (einer mit, einer ohne Deckelung) verboten, von denen man im Fernsehen immer wieder etwas gehört hat?

Ich hoffe, sie haben wenigstens eine korrekte Statistik erstellt und nicht auch Mietausfälle durch Coronabedingte Mietenstundungen (oder was es derzeit alles geben mag) mit eingerechnet.



hoffgang schrieb:


> In der Wirtschaft ist das anders


Weil sich dort viel vom Tarifvertrag verabschiedet haben. Bei uns kann recht problemlos nachsehen, wieviel mehr ein Mitarbeiter in Ba-Wü auf der gleichen Stelle/Tätigkeit mehr verdient wie einer in Bayern.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Ne Trendwende könnte über die neuen Generationen der Arbeitnehmer eintreten, z.b. über den Effekt, dass hier teilweise Freizeit wichtiger ist als Gehalt, also die 80% Anstellung über die Gehaltserhöhung gestellt wird.


Was hat das mit einer neuen Generation zu tun? Oder zählt für Dich die Generation 50+ auch schon zur "neuen" Generation? Bei uns gehen diese Wünsch durch alle Alters- und Gehaltschichten.

Gerade bei den jüngeren muss man dann auch hoffen, dass sie sich das ganze entsprechend durchrechnen. Und zwar nicht nur den Momentanzustand.


----------



## DKK007 (31. März 2021)

Ich warte einfach ab, bis die Entscheidung vom BVerfG durch ist. Dann hat man da dann endlich Fakten, wie es weiter geht.

Edit:








						Falls der Mietendeckel im Sommer kippt, drohen vielen Berlinern Nachzahlungen
					

Experte warnt: „Wer die Ersparnis nicht an den Vermieter zurückzahlen kann, ist im Mietrückstand und kann im schlimmsten Fall seine Wohnung verlieren.“




					www.berliner-zeitung.de
				




Edit2:








						Mietendeckel rules: Schattenmieterhöhung untersagt
					

Vermieter fordern trotz Mietendeckels Mieterhöhungen, die nach dessen Auslaufen gezahlt werden sollen. Bezirke dürfen dies untersagen.




					taz.de
				




Die Schattenmieten sind unwirksam.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2021)

Der Mietendeckel ist soeben aufgehoben worden.









						Eil: BVerfG zum Berliner Mietendeckel
					

Das Bundesverfassungsgericht hat den Berliner Mietendeckel für nichtig erklärt. Das Land habe keine Gesetzgebungskompetenz.




					www.lto.de
				












						Bundesverfassungsgericht
					

Bundesverfassungsgericht




					www.tagesschau.de


----------



## Mancko (15. April 2021)

In so einem Fall wo ganz bewusst und wider besseren Wissens ein verfassungswidriges Gesetz erlassen und so ein Chaos verursacht wird ist es m.E. zwingend erforderlich Regelungen einzuführen um die Verantwortlichen zur Rechenschaft zu ziehen und zwar sowohl finanziell / monitär wie auch strafrechtlich oder mindestens politische Konsequenzen. Es kann einfach nicht sein dass aus idelogischen Gründen solche Dinge gemacht werden.


----------



## DKK007 (15. April 2021)

Es war nicht ganz bewusst. Die rechtliche Einschätzung vieler Experten war, dass es durchaus ein Recht geben kann das die Länder die Miete regeln.
In den 70er Jahren wurde die von den Ländern sogar direkt festgelegt. Und zwar im Westen.

Eine Entschädigung bei fehlerhaften Gesetzen kann es gar nicht geben. Das wurde schon für die Mietenbremse entschieden.








						BGH: Staat haftet nicht für fehlerhafte Mietpreisbremse
					

Wenn der Staat fehlerhafte Gesetze erlässt, haben Bürger, die dadurch zu Schaden kommen, keinen Anspruch auf Entschädigung, so der BGH.




					www.lto.de
				





Und Abgeordnete sind außerdem vor Strafverfolgung durch die Immunität geschützt. Wenn sie noch halbwegs Anstand haben, wird bei Fehlern oder gar Straftaten  zumindest zurückgetreten und das Mandat abgegeben.
Aber wie man bei den Kriminellen in der AfD sieht, werden auch da schamlos illegale Spenden aus dem Ausland angenommen und hinterher so getan als wäre nichts gewesen. Als Beispiel wäre da z.B. Frau Weidel zu nennen.

Edit:
Nun ist ein Bundesweiter Mietendeckel nötig. 








						BVerfG zum Mietendeckel: Keine Kompetenz für das Land
					

Das BVerfG hat den Berliner Mietendeckel gekippt, weil der Bund mit der Mietpreisbremse diesen Bereich schon geregelt hat.




					www.lto.de


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2021)

Wie es nun weitergeht:









						Mietendeckel weg: Was heißt das für die Schattenmieten?
					

Der Mietendeckel war von Anfang an umstritten, viele Vermieter vereinbarten deshalb sog. Schattenmieten. Eindeutig ist die Rechtslage trotzdem nicht.




					www.lto.de
				




Die Schattenmieten sind unwirksam, da diese gegen das BGB verstoßen, insbesondere gegen § 557 Abs. 4 BGB. 
https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bgb/__557.html

Zusätzlich gilt weiterhin die Mietpreisbremse, die Mieterhöhungen begrenzt.


----------



## Mancko (25. April 2021)

Die "Schattenmieten" ist ein bewusstes negatives Framing der linken Parteien und des Berliner Mietervereins. Es handelt sich hierbei um die zulässigen BGB Mieten nach Mietspiegel. Lediglich die monitäre Annahme wurde wegen des Berliner Mietendeckel Gesetzes verweigert bis zur abschließenden Klärung. Karlsruhe hatte diese Vorgehensweise Vermietern ausdrücklich Nahegelegt. Das einzige was mir hier noch ggf. einleuchtet ist dass der Mieter diese Differenz bei Neuvertrag während des Mietendeckels nicht nachzahlen muss. Aber in jedem Fall dürfte die Miete jetzt fällig sein weil BGB Miete.


----------



## DKK007 (26. April 2021)

Als galt die Miete des Mietendeckels.
Erhöht darf nicht so einfach werden. Denn für Erhöhungen gibt es klare Anforderungen, wie z.B. Modernisierung.

Weiterhin sind Mietspiegel und Mietpreisbremse zu beachten.

"die Annahme verweigert" ist eher das Framing von asozialen Miethaien wie der Deutschen Wohnen.


----------



## Mancko (26. April 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Als galt die Miete des Mietendeckels.
> Erhöht darf nicht so einfach werden. Denn für Erhöhungen gibt es klare Anforderungen, wie z.B. Modernisierung.
> 
> Weiterhin sind Mietspiegel und Mietpreisbremse zu beachten.
> ...


Grundsätzlich gilt erstmal das BGB. Du kannst nicht einfach das BGB aushebeln in dem du verfassungswidrige Gesetze erlässt. Wenn das der Fall wäre, dann bekommen wir hier eine Banenrepublik. Es wurden ein Vertrag zwischen zwei Vertragsparteien geschlossen. Es steht ja jedem frei den Vertrag zu schließen oder nicht und in dem Vertrag stand mit Sicherheit klar drinn was die zulässige BGB Miete ist. Und solange diese dem damaligen Mietspiegel und den damit verbundenen Grenzen / Abweichungen entsprochen hat kann man ja hier kaum von einer Erhöhung bzw. einem Erhöhungsverlangen sprechen. Genau aus diesem Grund hat Karlsruhe ja auch den Vermietern empfohlen so vorzugehen. Und das ist nicht assozial sondern das ist nunmal Bürgerliches Gesetzbuch und Vertragsrecht.

Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass Karlsruhe wenn da einer klagt das bestätigen wird zumal es dort explizit empfohlen wurde um langfristige wirtschaftliche Schäden zu vermeiden. Die Deutsche Wohnen hat übrigens gar keine andere Wahl als so zu agieren. Das Unternehmen gehört den Aktionären was im übrigen einige Renten- und Pensionskassen sind. Wenn der Vorstand dort nicht zum Schutz von deren Eigentum und Wahrung derer wirtschaftlicher Interessen agiert, dann wird er verklagt.  

Die Durchschnittsmiete der Deutschen Wohnen in Berlin lag 2019 übrigens bei 9,19 € / qm. Wenn Du von einem Miethai sprichst würde ich hier eher 20 € erwarten. Klar sind die Einkommen in Berlin niedriger als in vielen anderen Städten in den alten Bundesländern. Zur Wahrheit gehört aber eben auch dazu, dass der Mietendeckel den Menschen mit Mieten kleiner 9 Euro eh nicht geholfen hat sondern insbesondere der linksgrünen Bildungsbürger Clientel in den Top sanierten Altbau City lagen. Und genau diese Clientel braucht nun wirklich keine Mietentlastung. Hier mal ein schönes Beispiel:


SPD und das Verständnis von Sozialdemokratischem Wahlkampf im Zusammenhang mit dem Mietendeckel


----------



## hoffgang (26. April 2021)

Mancko schrieb:


> Die Durchschnittsmiete der Deutschen Wohnen in Berlin lag 2019 übrigens bei 9,19 € / qm. Wenn Du von einem Miethai sprichst würde ich hier eher 20 € erwarten.







__





						Mietspiegel Berlin 2022: was mieten in Berlin kostet
					

Mietspiegel von Berlin 2022. Vergleichen Sie die aktuellen Mietpreise für Wohnungen und Häuser in Berlin und seinen Stadtteilen und die Mietpreisentwicklung der vergangenen Jahre.




					www.wohnungsboerse.net
				



Die sagen, er liegt mittlerweile bei >16€ / m² mit grademal 5 Stadtteilen in denen noch weniger als 10€/m² verlangt werden. Und das bei eher durchschnittlichem Einkommen in Berlin.

Egal wie man es dreht und wendet, hier muss etwas passieren, sonst ist das Prinzip nachdem eine Stadt funktioniert bald nicht mehr anwendbar. Die Leute müssen irgendwo wohnen und nur mit den Gewinnen der Deutsche Wohnen zu argumentieren mag rechtlich (noch) korrekt sein, zukunftsfähig ist es nicht.

Und es sind asoziale die in großem Stil Wohnungen kaufen, sanieren, Mieter rausekeln und dann neue Mieten verlangen wollen. Siehe den Umstieg der Samwer Brüder auf Immobilien in Berlin (https://www.focus.de/immobilien/kau...ufen-jetzt-haeuser-in-berlin_id_11465505.html ). Gab da nen tollen Beitrag dazu, wie durch ein Firmengeflecht die Eigentums- und damit auch Verantwortlichkeitsverhältnisse verschleiert werden um nach genanntem Prinzip mehr Rendite zu erzielen. Leider ist der Beitrag (Frontal 21. 17.12.2019) anscheinend nichtmehr in der Mediathek. (https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/samwer-brueder-shoppen-in-grossem-stil-immobilien-100.html).


----------



## DKK007 (29. April 2021)

Da muss man halt schauen, welche Straftaten man denen so nachweisen kann.
Dann kann man die Immobilien, die mit dem daraus erlangten Vermögen erworben wurden, gerichtlich einziehen.

Und das ist ja nun nach aktueller Rechtsprechung 30 Jahre lang nach der Tat möglich.



hoffgang schrieb:


> Leider ist der Beitrag (Frontal 21. 17.12.2019) anscheinend nichtmehr in der Mediathek. (https://www.zdf.de/nachrichten/heute/samwer-brueder-shoppen-in-grossem-stil-immobilien-100.html).



Ich habe gerade mal geschaut, im Mediathekview ist es auch nicht mehr drin.
Weißt nicht, ob ich es damals runtergeladen habe.

Edit:
aktuelles ZDFzoom








						Geldwäsche-Paradies Deutschland
					

Deutschland ist ein Paradies für Geldwäscher. Rund 100 Milliarden schmutzige Euro werden schätzungsweise jedes Jahr hier gewaschen.




					www.zdf.de


----------



## DKK007 (13. Mai 2021)

Mittlerweile hat das Volksbegehren über 130.000 Unterschriften gesammelt. Es fehlen somit noch etwa 45.000 Unterschriften um das Ziel von 175.000 Unterschriften zu erreichen.









						Volksbegehren zur Enteignung von Wohnkonzernen hat bereits 130.000 Unterschriften
					






					www.rbb24.de
				




Die Frist endet am 25. Juni.

#DeutscheWohnenEnteignen​


----------



## fotoman (13. Mai 2021)

Da hat also bis heute statistisch noch nicht einmal für 73% der betroffenen Wohnungen eine Person unterschrieben. So groß scheint das Interesse auch bei den direkt (mietenmäßig)  betroffenen Personen nicht zu sein. Sind das alles internetmäßig unterversorgte Wohnanlagen oder ist der Leerstand so groß?

Die neue CO2-Steuer für Vermieter hat in die Kalkulation der Gesamtkosten natürlich noch keiner eingerechnet. Das dürfte den Unterstützern aber genauso egal sein wie die um 200-300% abweichenden geschätzten Kosten je nach Betrachtungsweise.


----------



## DKK007 (14. Mai 2021)

Im Gegenteil, soweit ich weiß kann man nur vor Ort unterschreiben und eben nicht online, was es deutlich einfacher machen würde. Gerade bei den aktuellen Kontaktbeschränkungen und Ausgangssperren. 

Hier ist eine Liste der Orte wo unterschrieben werden kann:


			https://www.dwenteignen.de/wp-content/uploads/2021/05/Liste-soli-Orte_300321.pdf
		


Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass da Leute ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ausgeschlossen sind.

Zumindest bei der endgültigen Volksabstimmung am 26.09. sollte eine hohe Beteiligung gegeben sein, da die gleichzeitig mit der Landtags und Bundestagswahl erfolgt und die Leute dann eh alle im Wahlbüro sind. 


Die CO2-Steuer soll ja nur dazu anregen die alten Kohle und Ölheizungen gegen Solar zu ersetzen. Wenn das erledigt ist, fallen die Heizkosten deutlich geringer aus.


----------



## fotoman (14. Mai 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Im Gegenteil, soweit ich weiß kann man nur vor Ort unterschreiben und eben nicht online, was es deutlich einfacher machen würde. Gerade bei den aktuellen Kontaktbeschränkungen und Ausgangssperren.


Das steht ja alles in Deinem im 1. Post verlinkte Artikel. Da auch "freie" Unterschriftenlisten zulässig sind und die Leute auch mal kaufen gehen müssen, könnten sich einige Unterstützer des Volksbegehrens gefunden haben, welche in/vor den Läden die Listen ausgelegt haben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Außerdem musst du bedenken, dass da Leute ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft ausgeschlossen sind.


Dann lassen wir Dubai und London doch einfach mit abstimmen, wenn mehr wie die in Berlin wahlberechtigten darüber entscheiden sollen.

In den betroffenen Häusern wohnen also überwiegend Singles (=nur eine Stimme je Wohnung), Personen, die ihre Miete vom Sozialamt bezahlt bekommen (und denen die Kosten und der Zustand der Wohnungen daher egal ist) und nicht selber wahlberechtigte, die keinen Kontakt zu wahlberechtigten Berlinern haben.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumindest bei der endgültigen Volksabstimmung am 26.09. sollte eine hohe Beteiligung gegeben sein, da die gleichzeitig mit der Landtags und Bundestagswahl erfolgt und die Leute dann eh alle im Wahlbüro sind.


Zum Volksentscheid muss es erst einmal kommen, und dann müssen auch mal ansatzweise glaubwürdige Zahlen vorliegen. 243000 Wohungen, welche für eine Entschädigung zwischen 7,3 und 38,08 Mrd Euro übernommen werden sollen (Faktor 5 Unsicherheit, wird da ein neuer Flughafen geplant). Wie hoch der zusätzliche Sanierungsaufwand ist, den dann auch noch jemand tragen muss, hat noch nicht einmal jemand grob erraten wollen.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die CO2-Steuer soll ja nur dazu anregen die alten Kohle und Ölheizungen gegen Solar zu ersetzen. Wenn das erledigt ist, fallen die Heizkosten deutlich geringer aus.


Im Antrag steht, dass sich alle Kosten aus der Miete (oder nach amtlicher Kostenschätzung bei unveränderter (!) Bestandsmiete zuzüglich verschwinded geringer Kredite von 340 Mio/Jahr) tragen lassen sollen. Ohne Mieterhöhung und/oder ohne Modernisierung wird aber der Erlös aus der Miete bekanntlich geringer ausfallen wie man ihn bisher berechnen könnte. Also sind m.M.n. höhere Schulden nötig oder andere Zuschüsse.

Als nicht wahlberechtigter kann ich jedenfalls nur hoffen, dass bei Erfolg einzig und alleine die Berliner die Kosten tragen müssen und nicht wieder der Bund oder andere Länder (über den Länderfinanzausgleich) das ganze mitfinanzieren müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Die neue CO2-Steuer für Vermieter hat in die Kalkulation der Gesamtkosten natürlich noch keiner eingerechnet. Das dürfte den Unterstützern aber genauso egal sein wie die um 200-300% abweichenden geschätzten Kosten je nach Betrachtungsweise.



"CO2-Steuer für Vermieter"? Wo hast du denn sowas her? Es gibt eine CO2-Steuer auf Brennstoffe, aber das hat nichts mit der Kaltmiete zu tun. Es gibt zwar Bemühungen, dass Vermieter nur einen Teil davon weitergeben können, wenn Brennstoff nicht direkt von den Mietern bezahlt wird (keine Etagenheizung), aber das ist noch nicht beschlossen. Und selbst wenn es beschlossen wird, bleibt abzuwarten, wie gut Konzerne wie Vonovia darin sind, die Kostenrechnung zu verschleiern - dann war statt dem Brennstoff halt die firmeneigene Wartung teurer und muss umgelegt werden... Da bei den großen Konzernen alles aus einer Hand (aber keinesweg aus einer Bilanz) kommt, haben die einige Möglichkeiten, die Mietnebenkosten explodieren zu lassen. Bei einem auch nur mittelmäßig isolierten Haus sind die bislang geplanten CO2-Abgaben ohnehin wenig interessant. Selbst bei mir im Altbau betrüge der Aufschlag bis 2025 bei gleichbleibenden Verbrauch weniger als 1 Prozent der Warmmiete inkl. Nebenkosten (würde ich nicht ohnehin Biogas beziehen).


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2021)

Und was da an Steuern für die Förderung von günstigen Wohnraum verwendet wird, kann einem auch egal sein. 
Im Vergleich zu dem was für die Firmen und Bankenrettung die letzten 20 Jahre ausgegeben wurde ist das lächerlich wenig. 

Dazu kann man die Enteignung auch mit deutlich geringerer Entschädigung machen, wenn man die z.B. auf 1000€ pro m² festlegt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Mai 2021)

Wenn man bedenkt, das Vermieter ja nach eigenen Aussagen quasi GAR NICHTS am Vermietern verdienen, weil der Unterhalt ja SO teuer ist, würde ich mal 50 Cent pro m² bei fairen Mieten über einen Investitionszeitraum von 30 Jahren zu Grunde legen. Das wären 180 €/m² Gewinn, die ein Ex-Eigentümer durch die Enteignung verliert, wenn er enteignet wird und die ersetzt werden müssen.

1000 Euro dagegen, gar für eine Firma, die sich ihrerseits in Besitz von Aktionären mit einem Investitionszeitrahmen von 5-10 Jahren befindet, entsprächen dagegen einem Nettogewinn von um die 10 Euro pro m², der selbst bei absoluten Wuchermieten kaum möglich ist. Eine Entschädigung in dieser Höhe wäre bereits auf einem Niveau mit dem Kohleausstieg: Man würde den Übeltätern Summen zahlen, die deren ethisch-moralisch zu verdammendes Geschäft selbst bei unbegrenzter Weiterführung nie abgeworfen hätte.


----------



## DKK007 (15. Mai 2021)

Wie kommst du da drauf? Dre Kaufpreis in Berlin liegt im Schnitt bei 4000€. 









						Wohnungspreise steigen: Berliner Neubauten kosten fast 6000 Euro je Quadratmeter
					

Knapp 4400 Euro pro Quadratmeter für Altbauten, rund 6000 für Neubauten. Berlin ist günstiger als München oder Hamburg, aber schon teurer als Köln.




					www.tagesspiegel.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Mai 2021)

Wie ich darauf komme, habe ich vorgerechnet...
Und deine Zahlen sind heutige Preise für Eigentumswohnungen. Wer vor ein paar Jahren ganze Wohnblöcke inklusive Mietern gekauft hat, hat andere Preise gezahlt - und bereits einen Teil des Gewinns eingefahren.


----------



## DKK007 (5. Juni 2021)

*Berlin will Bundesratsinitiative zu Mietenregulierung*





__





						ZEIT ONLINE | Lesen Sie zeit.de mit Werbung oder im PUR-Abo. Sie haben die Wahl.
					






					www.zeit.de
				




Viele Berliner dürfen nicht abstimmen:








						Die Initiative Deutsche Wohnen & Co. enteignen fordert das Wahlrecht für alle Berliner:innen und konsequenteres Vorgehen des Senats gegen Diskriminierung am Wohnungsmarkt - Deutsche Wohnen enteignen!
					

Durch die Überführung von 240.000 Wohnungen in öffentliches Eigentum zielt die Initiative auf eine Demokratisierung des Wohnungswesens in Berlin ab.




					www.dwenteignen.de


----------



## fotoman (5. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Dazu kann man die Enteignung auch mit deutlich geringerer Entschädigung machen, wenn man die z.B. auf 1000€ pro m² festlegt.


Um wieviel m² geht es? Ich lese nur etwas von der Anzahl an Wohnung (noch nicht einmal darüber herrscht wohl Klarheit), aber weder etwas über die Größe noch über den Zustand von Wohnungen und Gebäuden.

Aber egal, ich kann/darf da zum Glück nicht mit abstimmen und muss es am Ende hoffentlich auch nicht zahlen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie ich darauf komme, habe ich vorgerechnet...
> Und deine Zahlen sind heutige Preise für Eigentumswohnungen. Wer vor ein paar Jahren ganze Wohnblöcke inklusive Mietern gekauft hat, hat andere Preise gezahlt - und bereits einen Teil des Gewinns eingefahren.


Ja und, Berlin wollte die Sachen damals doch loswerden. Oder gibt es für solche Enteignungen (dann ja vermutlich extrem weit unter Marktwert) eine Rechtsgrundlage, wie bei anderen Zwangsenteignungen. Diese hätte die BI dann aber auch gerne mal anführen können.



> Viele Berliner:innen ohne deutschen Pass oder Anmeldung unterstützen das Volksbegehren. Nach Berliner Wahlrecht zählen ihre Stimmen allerdings weder jetzt noch im Volksentscheid.


Man lernt doch immer dazu. Das Wahlrecht ist also reine Ländersache und in anderen Bundesländern darf jeder, der zufällig gerade an der Wahlurne vorbei kommen (="ohne Anmeldung"), wählen? U.U. ist das ja irgendwo im EU-Recht geregelt?


----------



## Olstyle (5. Juni 2021)

In Lokalwahlen dürfen (EU-)Ausländer relativ häufig mit wählen, da scheint es tatsächlich Landesspezifische Regeln zu geben. Hier könnte es (Spekulation meinerseits) daran hängen dass es eine Abstimmung im "Bundesland Berlin" und nicht in der "Stadt Berlin" ist.


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Um wieviel m² geht es? Ich lese nur etwas von der Anzahl an Wohnung (noch nicht einmal darüber herrscht wohl Klarheit), aber weder etwas über die Größe noch über den Zustand von Wohnungen und Gebäuden.



Da Vonovia die Deutsche Wohnen übernehmen will, kann man das wohl auch einfach über das Kartellrecht regeln. Also das die Übernahme nur genehmigt wird, wenn die Berliner Wohnungen an die Stadt abgegeben werden.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Die Lage ist derzeit in einigen Städten prekär. Bekommst Du derzeit einen Studienplatz in München angeboten, lehnen viele schon dankend ab. Für viele Familien ist das einfach nicht mehr finanzierbar, weil die Miete selbst für 20 qm Appartements einfach horrend sind. Viele Studenten Campen auf Campingplätzen und hoffen, über die Studienbörse ihren Studienplatz tauschen zu können. Corona und Fernunterricht war für viele eine deutliche finanzielle Entlastung, da sie wieder bei Ihren Eltern einziehen konnten. Nur mal ein kleiner Blick über den Tellerrand Berlin hinaus.

Private Investoren werden nur dann in Wohnraum investieren, wenn auch eine entsprechende Rendite abfällt. Mit 10 EUR den qm kannst Du heute keine entsprechende Rendite mehr erzielen bei Neubauten. Das liegt zum einen an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben für Dämmung und co. Und es wird sicherlich nicht besser, wenn sich bald jeder Häuslebauer eine Solaranlage auf das Dach schnellen muss, so wünschenswert das aus ökologischer Sicht auch sein mag.
Zum anderen liegt es auch an den enorm gestiegenen Preisen für Baumaterial und dessen mangelnder Verfügbarkeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ist ganz klar der Staat gefragt zur Schaffung eines Umfeldes, indem neuer Wohnraum geschaffen werden kann zu erträglichen Mietkosten. Das wird sicherlich eine Herausforderung für unsere Politiker. Immer laut schreien, das böse Kapital ist Ursache des Übels, ist aus meiner Sicht nicht wirklich zielführend.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Bekommst Du derzeit einen Studienplatz in München angeboten, lehnen viele schon dankend ab.


Ich weiß noch immer nicht warum man auch unbedingt in München leben will

Ich bin jetzt eher unfreiwillig seit fast 3 Jahren Zwangsmünchner.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich weiß noch immer nicht warum man auch unbedingt in München leben will


Manchmal hat man eben keine Wahl, Stichwort Zentrale Studienverteilung...


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Manchmal hat man eben keine Wahl, Stichwort Zentrale Studienverteilung...


Den Begriff hab ich noch nie gehört


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

So hieß das zu meiner Zeit. Heute nennt sich das Zentrale Studienplatzvergabe...









						ZVS | Zentrale Vergabestelle für Studienplätze
					

Thema ZVS bzw. Zentrale Vergabestelle für Studienplätze: Was ist eigentlich genau die ZVS? Viele Fragen rund ums Thema ZVS werden hier beantwortet, just click!




					www.studium-ratgeber.de


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ah damals. 
Ne heute versucht man sich bei verschiedenen Unis einzuschreiben.


----------



## grumpy-old-man (6. Juni 2021)

Die ZVS gibt es heute noch für verschiedenen Studiengänge. Siehe Link oben...

Zumindest für Zahn-, Human- und Tiermedizin gibt es noch immer eine zentrale Verteilung der Studienplätze.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2021)

Auch unabhängig von den paar wenigen Studiengängen, in die man nur über die "Stiftung für Hochschulzulassung" (früher: Zentrale Vergabestelle für Studienplätze - ZVS) kommt, führt die absurde Entwicklung des Wohnungsmarktes zu (noch stärkerer) sozialer Selektion unter den Studis. Dadurch, dass Viele jetzt noch mehr darauf angewiesen sind zu gucken "Kann ich mir den Studienort leisten?", statt das Studienfach und die Uni/FH zu wählen, die am besten zum eigenen Profil passen.

Sprösslinge armer Familien müssen dann halt die unterfinanzierte und schlecht gerankte Uni in der Nachbarstadt wählen, damit sie weiter zuhause wohnen können. Während die reichen Kinder halt einfach an die Top-Uni des jeweiligen Fachgebietes gehen, wo später allein deren Logo in der Kopfzeile des Abschlusszeugnisses reicht für gute Jobangebote.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Sprösslinge armer Familien müssen dann halt die unterfinanzierte und schlecht gerankte Uni in der Nachbarstadt wählen, damit sie weiter zuhause wohnen können.


Na das ist in Deutschland zumindest nicht so schlimm wie in den USA und Co...


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na das ist in Deutschland zumindest nicht so schlimm wie in den USA und Co...


Das ist gleichermaßen korrekt und nichtssagend.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Das ist gleichermaßen korrekt und nichtssagend.


Was ich sagen will ist, dass die Lage in Deutschland dahingehend nicht so übel ist

Andererseits lebe ich in 2 großen Ballungsräumen und wer in meiner Heimat lebt muss gar nicht weit weg um eine große Auswahl an Hochschulen zu haben.


----------



## HenneHuhn (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will ist, dass die Lage in Deutschland dahingehend nicht so übel ist
> 
> Andererseits lebe ich in 2 großen Ballungsräumen und wer in meiner Heimat lebt muss gar nicht weit weg um eine große Auswahl an Hochschulen zu haben.


"Nicht so übel" ist relativ, wenn man als Vergleichsmaßstab und ohne jeglichen inhaltlichen Zusammenhang einfach ein "Schlimmer geht immer"-Beispiel heranzieht. Darum ist das vollkommen nichtssagend.

Wir haben dieses Problem und diesen Ausdruck sozialer Spaltung und sozialer Ungleichheit (und viele viele weitere) hier in unserer Gesellschaft. Wir sehen hier in zunehmendem Maße, dass die sozio-ökonomische Herkunft die individuellen Lebenschancen von Menschen massiv beeinflusst. Sch*iss drauf ob es in den USA, in Ruanda, in Ost-Timor oder im Golf von Bengalen während der Cholera-Epidemie von 1843 dahingehend noch schlimmer war.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Wir sehen hier in zunehmendem Maße, dass die sozio-ökonomische Herkunft die individuellen Lebenschancen von Menschen massiv beeinflusst.


Zunehmend? 
Meine Mutter dürfte nicht studieren weil ihr Vater schon studiert hatte und sie nicht in die SED eintreten wollte,
In meiner Westfamilie hat nur einer studiert und auch nur weil die Bundeswehr ihn als SanOA genommen hat.

Und ich?
Ich hätte auch von zu Hause aus studieren können, hätte auf 8 verschiedene Unis gehen können ohne umziehen zu müssen.

Sorry, wenn ich mal 30 Jahre zurück schaue ist es jetzt deutlich einfacher zu studieren...


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (6. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich mal 30 Jahre zurück schaue ist es jetzt deutlich einfacher zu studieren...



Stimmt und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist was man studieren möchte hüpft man ein paar Semester durch die verschiedenen Studiengänge, um dann schlussendlich BWL oder Medienwissenschaften zu Ende zu bringen und startet mit 35 Lenzen ins eigentliche Berufsleben.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Juni 2021)

Ja eben.
Jetzt ist der Unterschied: 
Kann sich leisten in München zu studieren - Muss in Krefeld studieren

Damals:
Kann überhaupt studieren gehen - Kann gar nicht studieren gehen

Ja auch jetzt haben wir ein Problem, aber zu sagen, dass es schlimmer wird ist zumindest aufs studieren bezogen falsch.


----------



## HenneHuhn (9. Juni 2021)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zunehmend?
> Meine Mutter dürfte nicht studieren weil ihr Vater schon studiert hatte und sie nicht in die SED eintreten wollte,
> In meiner Westfamilie hat nur einer studiert und auch nur weil die Bundeswehr ihn als SanOA genommen hat.
> 
> ...


Die Bildungsexpansion bewegt sich seit einigen Jahren im Rückwärtsgang. Umfragen dazu, wer zwar ein Studium beginnen dürfte, sich dann aber aus welchen Gründen dagegen entscheidet oder wer aus welchen Gründen ein Studium abbricht, sind auch sehr interessant. Dazu darf auch nicht ein gewisser, inflationärer Wertverlust bestimmter Studienabschlüsse vergessen werden, wodurch dann Binnenselektion wieder wichtiger wird. Ich habe es allerdings nicht nur konkret auf die Studiensituation bezogen, sondern allgemein auf das Thema "Soziale Ungleichheit", da bin ich im Elan gedanklich schon etwas vorgegriffen


----------



## DKK007 (11. Juni 2021)

Bundesregierung: Mietspiegel künftig für alle Gemeinden mit mehr als 50.000 Einwohnern
					

Die Große Koalition hat eine Reform des Mietspiegels beschlossen. Künftig sind alle Gemeinden mit mehr als 50.000 Einwohnern dazu verpflichtet, eine entsprechende Übersicht zu erstellen.




					www.spiegel.de
				




Der erste Schritt zur Bundesweiten Mietpreisbremse. Eventuell auch zum Bundesweiten Mietendeckel.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Bundesregierung: Mietspiegel künftig für alle Gemeinden mit mehr als 50.000 Einwohnern
> 
> 
> Die Große Koalition hat eine Reform des Mietspiegels beschlossen. Künftig sind alle Gemeinden mit mehr als 50.000 Einwohnern dazu verpflichtet, eine entsprechende Übersicht zu erstellen.
> ...


Naja, schaut man sich an wie die bereits bestehende "qualifizierten" Mietspiegel so zusammengestümpert werden, darf man daran Zweifel haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Juni 2021)

fotoman schrieb:


> Ja und, Berlin wollte die Sachen damals doch loswerden. Oder gibt es für solche Enteignungen (dann ja vermutlich extrem weit unter Marktwert) eine Rechtsgrundlage, wie bei anderen Zwangsenteignungen. Diese hätte die BI dann aber auch gerne mal anführen können.



Bei der Rechtsgrundlage für eine Enteignung bin ich selber gespannt und sehe, außer extrem lang anhaltenden Leerstand, keine. Geantwortet habe ich nur bezüglich der fälligen Entschädigung im Falle einer Enteignung und die kann man bei einem Unternehmen, dass offiziell Gewinn mit der Vermietung von Wohnungen macht, wohl anhand einer typischen Vermietergewinnspanne bei fairen Mieten berechnen und das wäre eine sehr überschaubare Summe.

Sollte Vonovia natürlich darauf bestehen, dass sie Wuchermieten kassieren oder aber eigentlich ein Immobilienspekulationsverein sind, der Mieter als lästige Nebensache behandelt, käme man zu vielfach höheren Gewinnausfällen durch ein Enteignung. Weil Vermieter mit dem Gebahren von Vonovia nämlich eigentlich Gelddruckmaschinen betreiben. Aber mit so einer Steilvorlage hätte man dann auch ganz anderen rechtliche Möglichkeiten, beispielsweise einer Rückabwicklung des Verkaufs  .




DKK007 schrieb:


> Da Vonovia die Deutsche Wohnen übernehmen will, kann man das wohl auch einfach über das Kartellrecht regeln. Also das die Übernahme nur genehmigt wird, wenn die Berliner Wohnungen an die Stadt abgegeben werden.



Prüfungen laufen, werden aber wahrscheinlich zugunsten der Firmen ausgehen. Sie machen auch zusammen nirgendwo mehr als 20% des Marktes aus, vielleicht 30% einzelner Marktsegmente. Das hat zwar großen Einfluss auf die Mieter, ist aber meilenweit weg von einem Monopol, dass man zur Marktmanipulation missbrauchen könnte und gegen das das Kartellamt eingreifen müsste.




grumpy-old-man schrieb:


> Private Investoren werden nur dann in Wohnraum investieren, wenn auch eine entsprechende Rendite abfällt. Mit 10 EUR den qm kannst Du heute keine entsprechende Rendite mehr erzielen bei Neubauten. Das liegt zum einen an den gesetzlichen Vorgaben für Dämmung und co. Und es wird sicherlich nicht besser, wenn sich bald jeder Häuslebauer eine Solaranlage auf das Dach schnellen muss, so wünschenswert das aus ökologischer Sicht auch sein mag.
> Zum anderen liegt es auch an den enorm gestiegenen Preisen für Baumaterial und dessen mangelnder Verfügbarkeit.
> 
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, dass als Vergleich für Rendite für gewöhnlich typische Zinssätze, seit längerem also 0%, herangezogen werden, sieht man schon an deiner Grafik, dass die seit 15 Jahren steigenden und seit 5 Jahren explodierenden Mieten nichts mit den Materialpreisen zu tun haben, die erst im Zuge von Corona richtig in Fahrt gekommen sind.


----------



## DKK007 (25. Juni 2021)

Immobilien
					

Immobilien




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Wird Zeit, dass die Immobilienblase endlich platzt. Aktuell völlig aussichtslos in Berlin eine Wohnung zu finden, bzw. überhaupt zu einem Besichtigungstermin eingeladen zu werden.

Zumal der Wohnungsmarkt auch gar nicht vom LADG umfasst ist, so dass man da noch nicht mal dagegen klagen kann, wenn man ohne jede Begründung nur Absagen erhält. 

Edit:








						Mietrecht
					

Mietrecht




					www.tagesschau.de
				




Die Unterschriften-Aktion war nun erfolgreich.   









						Enteignungs-Initiative hat wohl genügend Unterschriften für Volksentscheid
					

Große private Wohnungskonzerne in Berlin vergesellschaften: Dafür hat die Initiative "Deutsche Wohnen & Co. enteignen" 349.658 Unterschriften gesammelt - darunter laut Landeswahlleitung wohl genügend gültige, damit es zum Volksentscheid kommt.




					www.rbb24.de


----------



## fotoman (26. Juni 2021)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wird Zeit, dass die Immobilienblase endlich platzt.


Wenn es denn eine Blase wäre. Ich habe nicht den Eindruck, dass das alles zu 100% auf Kredit finanziert ist. So lange die Politik nicht gegen grundlegende Dinge vorgeht (falls sie das im Rahmen der EU dürfte) wird sich daran auch nichts ändern.

Hast Du allen Ernstes erwartet, dass die Umverteilung der Maklerkosten nicht auf die Immobilienpreise aufgeschlagen wird. Warum ich beim Verkauf auf Geld verzichten sollte, ist mir auch nicht klar.



DKK007 schrieb:


> Zumal der Wohnungsmarkt auch gar nicht vom LADG umfasst ist, so dass man da noch nicht mal dagegen klagen kann, wenn man ohne jede Begründung nur Absagen erhält.


Ist halt die Frage, ob nach der Enteignung die Wohnungen dann von öffentlicher Steller vermietet werden.

Warum  sollte ich als privater Vermieter Auskunft darüber erteilen müssen, warum ich jemanden erst garnicht zur Besichtigung einlade, warum ich meine Miete im erlaubten Rahmen erhöhe usw. Auch diese Kosten müsste jemand tragen, nämlich derjenige, der die Wohnung dann erhält. Warum schreibt einem nicht gleich der Staat vor, welchen Mieter man zu welcher Miete in seinem Eigentum wohnne lassen darf?



DKK007 schrieb:


> Die Unterschriften-Aktion war nun erfolgreich.


Haben sich also doch noch genügend betroffene dazu aufgerafft, für ihre eigenen Belange einzustehen. Das ist in Deutschland ja leider viel zu selten. Wenn sie es jetzt noch bis September schaffen eine brauchbare Schätzung für die Kosten zu liefern (also nicht 3 bis 36+x Mrd), könnte das ja u.U. etwas werden.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

> Bei einem Volksentscheid in Berlin hat eine klare Mehrheit für die Enteignung von Wohnkonzernen gestimmt. Nach der Auszählung aller Stimmbezirke sprachen sich 56,4 Prozent für die von der Gruppe »Deutsche Wohnen & Co enteignen« angeschobene Initiative aus, wie aus den auf der Internetseite der Landeswahlleiterin veröffentlichten Zahlen hervorgeht. 39,0 Prozent stimmten demnach mit Nein.



und



> Der Senat hatte allerdings schon vor der Wahl darauf verwiesen, dass gegen die vom Volksbegehren angestrebte Vergesellschaftung von Wohnungen verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken mit Blick auf die Eigentumsgarantie bestünden. Das Votum ist für den Senat nicht bindend. Auch über den Volksentscheid zum Weiterbetrieb des Flughafens Tegel, der 2017 eine Mehrheit fand, setzte sich die damalige rot-rot-grüne Landesregierung hinweg. Dennoch werden sich der neue Senat und das am Sonntag neu gewählte Abgeordnetenhaus mit dem Votum auseinandersetzen müssen.


Quelle: Mehrheit der Berliner stimmt für Enteignung großer Immobilienkonzerne

Ich bin mal gespannt was dabei noch heraus kommt.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

Es wird nix passieren. Wie du ja auch schon zitiert hast, es gibt keine bindende Wirkung des Volksentscheides. Berlin kann es sich gar nicht leisten, die letztlich zu erwartende Entschädigungssumme zu zahlen. Denn die würde so groß wie möglich ausfallen, und nicht so niedrig wie möglich, wie es die Crew des Volksentscheids sich wünschen würde. Kräfteverhältnisse, es geht immer um gesellschaftliche Kräfteverhältnisse. Und da können sich die aktivistischen Bürger soviel einreden wie sie wollen, die Macht liegt bei den Kapitalinteressen. Und selbst wenn die Regierenden so sehr unter Druck gesetzt werden, dass sie aus wahltaktischen Gründen _irgendwas_ tun müssen, dann gibt es immer die maximale Kompensation für RWE und Co.

Abgesehen davon, ich glaube auch hier wiederhole ich mich, war der Volksentscheid letztlich ohnehin unausgegoren. DEUWO und mittlerweile selbst Vonovia sind nicht mehr die großen Probleme. Ja, mitunter vielleicht Mistunternehmen, aber die sind nicht für die Wohnungsknappheit und auch nicht primär für die Verteuerung von Wohnraum verantwortlich. Deren Geschäft ist eben gerade der Massenmarkt. Problematischer sind - bundesweit -ein Teil der Privatvermieter und "mittelständische Unternehmen", die normale Wohngegenden zu "exklusiven Lagen" entwickeln. Und letztlich muss einfach mehr gebaut werden, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Und da sollte sich die öffentliche Hand lieber selbst die Handlungsoptionen offenhalten, durch Wiederbelebung des Konzeptes des sozialen Wohnungsbaus für breite Bevölkerungsmassen durch kommunale/staatliche Wohnungsunternehmen. Statt wie mittlerweile üblich ("Soziale Wohnraumförderung" für "Bedürftige") verbilligte Kredite, staatliche Zuschüsse oder öffentlichen Grund und Boden zu Ramschpreisen an Privatunternehmen zu geben, mit der Verpflichtung einen gewissen Prozentsatz der entstehenden Wohnungen für eine gewisse Zeit vergünstigt an WBS-Inhaber zu vermieten.


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt was dabei noch heraus kommt.


Gar nichts. Die SPD lehnt die Enteignung ab und daher kommt da nichts.


----------



## RyzA (27. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gar nichts. Die SPD lehnt die Enteignung ab und daher kommt da nichts.


Aber Kevin Kühnert nicht.


----------



## HenneHuhn (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Kevin Kühnert nicht.



Kühnikev hat jetzt noch ein bisschen linke Narrenfreiheit, genau wie alle anderen Juso-Vorsitzenden vor ihm. Und schau, was aus denen geworden ist... Schröder, Nahles, Scholz...


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Aber Kevin Kühnert nicht.


Wer  wird noch mal Bürgermeister in Berlin?
Ach ja, Mogel Franzi.


----------



## compisucher (27. September 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach ja, Mogel Franzi.


Ach ja, andere treten bei so was zurück und Berlin wird man Bürgermeisterin....


----------



## Threshold (27. September 2021)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ach ja, andere treten bei so was zurück und Berlin wird man Bürgermeisterin....


Sie ist doch als Bundesministerin zurück getreten.
Berlin ist ein Neuanfang.


----------



## Poulton (27. September 2021)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Kühnikev hat jetzt noch ein bisschen linke Narrenfreiheit, genau wie alle anderen Juso-Vorsitzenden vor ihm. Und schau, was aus denen geworden ist... Schröder, Nahles, Scholz...


In spätestens 10 Jahren ist er ein strammer Seeheimer. Er hat jetzt vereinzelt schon solche Untertöne.


----------



## DKK007 (27. September 2021)

Wobei der Volksentscheid durchaus zeigt, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung mit den Wohnungspreisen unzufrieden ist.

Das könnte also auch ein Anlass sein, dass sich die neue Landesregierung mit der neuen Bundesregierung auf einen bundesweiten Mietendeckel oder zumindest eine Öffnungsklausel einigt.


----------



## DKK007 (17. Oktober 2021)

Bald gibt es hoffentlich auch weniger Bruchbuden in den Innenstädten, die die Stadt verschandeln und wichtigen Platz wegnehmen.

Der Bundesgerichtshof hat entschieden, dass diese von den Eigentümern saniert werden müssen.









						Bundesgerichtshof (BGH)
					

Bundesgerichtshof (BGH)




					www.tagesschau.de
				





Edit:

*"Vergesellschaftungsgesetz juristisch machbar"*








						Deutsche Wohnen enteignen: Wann kommt das Gesetz?
					

Nach dem erfolgreichen Volksentscheid in Berlin zur Enteignung von Wohnungsunternehmen wird es jetzt ernst. Es gilt, das Gesetz vorzubereiten.




					www.lto.de
				




Machbar, aber dauert etwas.
Interessant ist, dass im Gegensatz zu einer Enteignung wo für die Höhe der Entschädigung der Marktwert genommen wird ("Marktwert - X"), bei der Vergesellschaftung eher ein symbolischer Betrag angesetzt werden kann ("Null + X"), da das Objekt hinterher allen gehört. Den Immobilienkonzernen wird also nichts weggenommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Oktober 2021)

Ich glaube, du hast das Urteil nicht kapiert. Da ging es um Eigentümergemeinschaften, in denen nicht die Mehrheit Sanierungen gegen den willen einer Minderheit verweigern und dadurch auch das Eigentum von letzterer komplett unbrauchbar machen kann. Mit Gebäuden, die nur einer Entität allein gehören, hat das gar nichts zu tun und auch nicht mit der Qualität von Mietwohnungen.


----------



## DKK007 (21. März 2022)

Neue Petition zu ungenutztem Wohnraum in Berlin, mit dem Immobilienkonzerne und Miethaie spekulieren.








						Petition der Woche: Damit niemand leer ausgeht
					

In Berlin gibt es viel Leerstand, eine Petition möchte ihn nun für Geflüchtete zur Verfügung stellen. Doch zahlreiche Wohnungen sind verwahrlost.




					taz.de
				












						Petition unterschreiben
					

Leerstand enteignen: Wohnraum für Geflüchtete jetzt!




					www.change.org


----------



## Tschetan (23. März 2022)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wobei der Volksentscheid durchaus zeigt, dass die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung mit den Wohnungspreisen unzufrieden ist.
> 
> Das könnte also auch ein Anlass sein, dass sich die neue Landesregierung mit der neuen Bundesregierung auf einen bundesweiten Mietendeckel oder zumindest eine Öffnungsklausel einigt.


Könnten auch ein Gesetzt verabschieden, wo die Sanierungsumlage zeitlich begrenzt wird ?
Am Ende sind vernünftige Mieten auch Volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll. Je höher die Mieten, umso höher müssen die Löhne sein, was wiederum unsere Wirtschaft weniger Wettbewerbsfähig hält.
Am Ende verdienen nur Leute mit Geld, neues Geld, ohne Werte zu schaffen, was der Allgemeinheit auch nichts bringt.
Das durchzusetzten, benötigt ein Umdenken in der Bevölkerung und das Verständnis dafür.
Ich sehe da schon die Notwendigkeit, weiter Druck zu machen um diese Entscheidung umzusetzten.


----------



## DKK007 (23. März 2022)

Der BGH konnte auch keinen Grund finden, warum eine vermietete Wohnung weniger Wert sein soll, als eine unvermietete. Schließlich kann der Käufer dann noch die Miete kassieren.









						Bundesgerichtshof stärkt Mieter beim Vorkaufsrecht
					






					www.rbb24.de


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2022)

Tschetan schrieb:


> Könnten auch ein Gesetzt verabschieden, wo die Sanierungsumlage zeitlich begrenzt wird ?
> Am Ende sind vernünftige Mieten auch Volkswirtschaftlich sinnvoll. Je höher die Mieten, umso höher müssen die Löhne sein, was wiederum unsere Wirtschaft weniger Wettbewerbsfähig hält.
> Am Ende verdienen nur Leute mit Geld, neues Geld, ohne Werte zu schaffen, was der Allgemeinheit auch nichts bringt.
> Das durchzusetzten, benötigt ein Umdenken in der Bevölkerung und das Verständnis dafür.
> Ich sehe da schon die Notwendigkeit, weiter Druck zu machen um diese Entscheidung umzusetzten.



Die Umlagen sind zeitlich begrenzt, aber das nützt nichts. Das Problem ist, dass die Höhe und vor allem die Anlässe in der Praxis unbegrenzt sind. Wenn der Besitzer den Bau "ohne Mieter" teuer verkaufen/die günstigen Altverträge loswerden will, dann tauscht er halt die gerade einmal 10 Jahre alten Balkone aus, installiert eine extravagante Gegensprechanlage, die neue Kabelschächte erfordert und rechnet den neuen Putz im Rahmen einer "energetischen Sanierung" ab. Dass er die Kosten nur in der entstandenen Höhe umlegen kann, ändert nichts daran, dass du dir für die meist 9-13 Jahre die Bude nicht mehr leisten kannst und ausziehen musst.


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

Mal eine evtl. blöde Frage, ohne dass ich jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hätte.
Wie viele leerstehende Wohnungen, die quasi sofort bezugsfertig wären, gibt es denn in Berlin?


compisucher schrieb:


> Mal eine evtl. blöde Frage, ohne dass ich jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hätte.
> Wie viele leerstehende Wohnungen, die quasi sofort bezugsfertig wären, gibt es denn in Berlin?


Frage selbst beantwortet:








						Wohnungsnot: Leerstand in Berlin? Alles Spekulation
					

Mit Besetzungen protestierten Aktivisten gegen Leerstand und fehlenden Wohnraum in Berlin. Wie viele Häuser tatsächlich unbewohnt sind, ist aber umstritten.




					www.tagesspiegel.de
				



1,1 % = 18.000 Wohnungen, das quasi markaktiver Leerstand sei.
Wohnungen, also, die nach Mieterauzug gerade renoviert werden oder schlichtweg gerade auf dem Markt als Mietwohnungen angeboten werden.
Bauruinen/ (spekulative) Schrotthäuser wären es gerade mal 49 Stück, davon einige sogar in städt. Besitz.

Spekulation:
Lasst es jetzt pro Haus mal im Schnitt 15  Wohnungen sein, dann reden wir über ca. 700 Wohnungen, 
davon vielleicht 1/3 im städtischen Besitz, bleiben irgendwas um die 400-500 "enteignungsfähige" private Wohnungen in Berlin.


Wer genau soll jetzt enteignet werden?
Der Berliner Senat?


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

@compisucher 

Scheint wohl extrem schwer nachzuvollziehen zu sein:








						Wenn Leerstand nicht gleich Leerstand ist
					

Seit Mai 2014 regelt das Zweckentfremdungsverbot, wann eine Wohnung in Berlin leerstehen darf. Doch die Umsetzung fällt von Bezirk zu Bezirk anders aus. Ein Blick nach Mitte offenbart zudem die Lücken in der Überwachung. Von Sebastian Schöbel




					www.rbb24.de
				




Laut Statista standen im Jahr 2020 im Durchschnitt knapp 1% der Wohnungen in Berlin leer, allerdings ohne größere Differenzierung.









						Leerstandsquote von Wohnungen in Berlin | Statista
					

Verfügbarer Wohnraum in Berlin bleibt knapp – im Jahr 2020 standen etwa 0,9 Prozent der Wohnungen in der Bundeshauptstadt leer.




					de.statista.com


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

Na ja, eine valide Bestandsanalyse wäre doch wohl angebracht, bevor man über Volksentscheide oder Gesetzte überhaupt zu diskutieren anfängt.

Da muss man doch im ersten Schritt Daten vom Bauamt = so viele erstellte Wohnungen? mit dem Einwohnermeldeamt = wohnt dort auch einer? übereinanderlegen und die Differenz eben mal kurz anschauen.
Der Thread wurde (da kam augenscheinlich das Thema auf) im Jahre 2018 hier erstellt.

Kann ja wohl kaum sein, dass es dem Berliner Senat innerhalb von gut 3 Jahren nicht gelungen wäre, eine aussagekräftige Datenbasis aufzustellen.
Das macht das KVR in München per Knopfdruck am PC in ca. 30 Sekunden...


----------



## HenneHuhn (24. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Na ja, eine valide Bestandsanalyse wäre doch wohl angebracht, bevor man über Volksentscheide oder Gesetzte überhaupt zu diskutieren anfängt.
> 
> Da muss man doch im ersten Schritt Daten vom Bauamt = so viele erstellte Wohnungen? mit dem Einwohnermeldeamt = wohnt dort auch einer? übereinanderlegen und die Differenz eben mal kurz anschauen.
> Der Thread wurde (da kam augenscheinlich das Thema auf) im Jahre 2018 hier erstellt.
> ...



Hast du schonmal in einer öffentlichen Verwaltung gearbeitet? Ich schon, mich wundert da rein gar nix mehr


----------



## compisucher (24. März 2022)

HenneHuhn schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal in einer öffentlichen Verwaltung gearbeitet? Ich schon, mich wundert da rein gar nix mehr


Nein, ich kann es nur erahnen, da augenscheinlich seit Jahren über etwas geredet wird, von dem keiner weiss, ob es einen Sinn macht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. März 2022)

Nicht umsonst gibt es demnächst die Volkszählung um eben mal zu schauen, wie viele Wohnungen es gibt und wie groß die sind.

Das es in ganz Berlin nur 49 leerstehende Häuser geben soll, glaube ich nicht.

Wobei jetzt halt noch die russischen Häuser dazu kommen, die wegen der Sanktionen beschlagnahmt werden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

compisucher schrieb:


> Mal eine evtl. blöde Frage, ohne dass ich jetzt den ganzen Thread durchgelesen hätte.
> Wie viele leerstehende Wohnungen, die quasi sofort bezugsfertig wären, gibt es denn in Berlin?
> 
> Frage selbst beantwortet:
> ...



Deine Spekulationen und Hochrechnungen sind wertlos, weil die Grundlage unbrauchbar ist: Die Mitglieder des BBU machen nur 40% des Wohnungsbestandes aus und da sind eben gerade die verbliebenen kommunalen und redlichen Anbieter drin, nicht die Spekulanten und Heuschrecken, die das Problem sind.

Über deren Leerstand kenne ich keinerlei verlässliche Statistiken, weil es afaik gar keine Verpflichtung gibt, diesen zu nennen. Erst recht nicht mit einer unabhängigen Prüfung für "begründeten Leerstand". Wohnovia z.B. gibt insgesamt 2% für dieses Jahr, 2,3% für letztes an (also schon das Doppelte des BBU), aber nach den Richtlinien des europäischen Verbandes börsenorientierter, vermietender Unternehmen, der natürlich seine eigenen Sichtweise hat.

Aber die Zahl der Leerstände erfasst ohnehin nur zu Teilen das Problem der Mieter: "Wohnungen" sind eigentlich kein marktfähiges Gut. JEDER braucht zwingend Wohnraum undzwar exakt einmal pro Haushalt. Da gibt es keine preisabhängige Bedarfsentwicklung - sobald die Zahl der benötigten Wohnungen auch nur minimal über der Zahl der angebotenen liegt, können hinreichen groß organisierte Vermieter quasi jeden Preis verlangen, den sich die Leute gerade eben noch so vom Mund absparen können, ohne zu verhungern. Und das meine ich wortwörtlich, wie Länge der Schlangen bei Tafeln & Co beweisen. Und genau das praktizieren kommerzielle Vermieter in Berlin.


----------



## compisucher (25. März 2022)

@ruyven_macaran :
Den Text unter BBU weitergelesen?
_Im Wohnmarktreport der Unternehmen CBRE und BerlinHyp wird die Leerstandsquote derzeit bei 1,1 Prozent bemessen, das wären 18 000 Wohnungen. Die Daten werden vom Unternehmen Empirica erhoben, als Hochrechnung einer Stichprobe. „Das ist der marktaktive Leerstand von Geschosswohnungen, also keine Bauruinen“, sagt Empirica-Experte Reiner Braun._

Finde somit meine Vermutungen nicht ganz so haltlos...

Aber im ernst, was genau soll enteignet werden?
Das ist doch ein Totalversagen des Berliner Senats, wenn er nicht in der Lage ist, das Potential der Enteignungen zu ermitteln, aber darüber spekuliert, ein Gesetz hierzu zu verabschieden.

Ich habe keinen großen Bezug zu Berlin.
Kenne die Stadt nur von beruflichen Terminen her.
Schon da habe ich mich beim Anblick zehntausender Menschen am normalen Wochentag in Parks und Kneipen gewundert, woher die all ihre Freizeit hernehmen, während man selbst meist nicht unter einer 60 h Woche wegkommt.
Kann sein, dass der Arbeitsmarkt knapp ist.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ein  gewisser Anteil Stütze vor Arbeit bevorzugt.

Gesellschaftliche Unterstützung für jene, die trotz (schlechtbezahlter) Arbeit kaum über die Runden kommen: Ja
Gesellschaftliche Unterstützung für jene, die unwillig sind: Nein


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2022)

Nö, da hab ich zugegebenermaßen zu früh abgebrochen. Aber 0,18 Millionen Wohnungen zugsätzlich zu 1,1 Millionen Wohnungen ergibt weiterhin nicht einmal 50% des Gesamtbestandes, zu denen eine Zahl vorliegt.

Der Berliner Senat ist übrigens durch das Volksbegehren gezwungen, aktiv zu werden. Das heißt nicht, dass er zu Anfang des Vorgehens eine gute Grundlage hat - aber sehr wohl, dass irgend eine Form von Ergebnis nötig sein wird.

Zur Situation in Berlin: Ohne die Statistiken zu wälzen schieße ich mal ein "der Eindruck täuscht" aus der Hüfte. Berlin ist arschgroß, hat in einigen Teilen eine enorme Bebauungsdichte und einen trotz aller Unkenrufe gut ausgebauten ÖPNV. Da ist es überhaupt kein Problem, an einer hübschen Stelle ein paar 1000 Leute in der Sonne zu sehen und trotzdem sind das noch nicht einmal all diejenigen, die sich an dem Tag frei genommen haben, weil ihre Tochter Geburtstag hat. (Kein Genderversuch, sondern Statistikreduzierung: Einen weiteren Park kannst du mit denen voll machen, deren Tochter Geburtstag hat. Mindestens zehn Parks sind voll mit denjenigen, die gerade von Schicht kommen/erst später hin müssen, usw usw)


----------

